# Sexy Hardware Close-Up Pic Clubhouse.



## jbunch07 (Sep 22, 2008)

This club is for up-close pictures of hardware only. 
Please do not post pictures that could go in case gallery or other sections, only high quality close-ups of hardware. 

Examples:


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 22, 2008)

Let me start with my Q9450












Moving onto Motherboard and Assembling this PC


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 22, 2008)

*Glow*


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 22, 2008)

Does quality of pictures count? My cam sucks.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 22, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Does quality of pictures count? My cam sucks.



yup , if it can be seen then it may be fine


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 22, 2008)

Keep the pics comming! lookin great so far!


----------



## p-jack (Sep 22, 2008)

nekkid X800GTO...


----------



## fafa21 (Sep 22, 2008)

my powercolor HD 3870


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 22, 2008)

fafa21 said:


> my powercolor HD 3870



need to close in dude, or post bigger pics.



p-jack said:


> nekkid X800GTO...



Now that's what I'm talking about


----------



## fafa21 (Sep 22, 2008)

fixed it kind of i dont have anything biger then that


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Sep 23, 2008)

*From my naked X1950XT...*






Showing her stuff...


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 23, 2008)

There should be a 56K warning on this thread.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Sep 23, 2008)

*My HIS 3870 workin' her "hard-mod"...*







...56k be damned!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Sep 23, 2008)

*E8500 mugshot*






..shaking my fist @ 56k!


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 23, 2008)

Bad quality sorry


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow these are some great pics!


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 23, 2008)

and from the audiophile corner:


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 23, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> and from the audiophile corner:



Wow!!! A chip made here!!  gonna bust out cam later for some oldtech hardware... I doubt you'll find them secksi


----------



## erocker (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 23, 2008)

erocker I love that one


----------



## paybackdaman (Sep 23, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> Wow!!! A chip made here!!  gonna bust out cam later for some oldtech hardware... I doubt you'll find them secksi



nah man. the matures are sexy.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 23, 2008)

cool pictures


----------



## Wile E (Sep 23, 2008)

This first one is a Macro of one of my Palit 8800GT's. Note that this picture had to be resized. I shot it in RAW, and I originally just converted it to jpeg with 100% quality, and it was over 9MB. lol. The original image is 3888x2592 resolution. lol. I resized it to 1280x853.






Here, I cropped a section of the original picture, to give you an idea of how large they actually are. Note that the RAW file is actually even better in quality. This is after it's already been compressed. I wish you guys could see them in RAW format.





These next ones are done on my older, much crappier camera.

E4300 delided by an overheated TEC.










What happens to the other hardware involved in a TEC meltdown.

Block









Board









And finally, what it looks like when you get overzealous trying to delid an X2 6000+


----------



## Silverel (Sep 23, 2008)

I loves my copper MOSFET sinks


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 24, 2008)

Now thats Some Serious quality by Wile E . I would like to see the RAW Pictures, send them to me on my email


----------



## erocker (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Wile E (Sep 24, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> Now thats Some Serious quality by Wile E . I would like to see the RAW Pictures, send them to me on my email



I have to track down where I saved them. I forgot to rename them to make them easy to find. If I don't send them in a couple days, just remind me.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Sep 24, 2008)

My RAM favs:











I like the lighting on this video card:


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 25, 2008)

Bogmali's 7900GS











Beautiful, isn't it ?


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 25, 2008)

You know that pictures well sexy and professional  First pictures of un-boxing my Premium


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 25, 2008)

What a beauty,thats what my last board was.


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 25, 2008)

tigger said:


> What a beauty,thats what my last board was.



i absolutely love ASUS boards. i just took the picture trying to focus on the 2 fan clip on things, but the centre focus somehow ended up on the ZIF slot with everything else slightly out of focus. Suffice to say that and this are my favourite PC pictures of all time:


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 25, 2008)

How to mount an OCZ memory cooler to OCZ reaper ram?

So:


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 28, 2008)

cool picture wile e and kyle2020


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 28, 2008)

zip ties ftw


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 28, 2008)

My beloved Inno3D 8800GT OC Edition with EK waterblock mounted


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 28, 2008)

^ how much did that waterblock set you back? i might H20 mine soon.


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 28, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> ^ how much did that waterblock set you back? i might H20 mine soon.



94€.. i know its much but i get clocks of 755/1800/1120 now without voltmods


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 28, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> 94€.. i know its much but i get clocks of 755/1800/1120 now without voltmods



cheers buddy. Ill have to look into it


----------



## Wicked Akuba (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello, guys! It is my first message, here in TechPowerUp. I hope you'll like these photos, and don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions 

Have a great sunday , btw.


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 28, 2008)

Wicked Akuba said:


> Hello, guys! It is my first message, here in TechPowerUp. I hope you'll like these photos, and don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions
> 
> Have a great sunday , btw.



Welcome!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome aboard Akuba


----------



## btarunr (Sep 28, 2008)

^is this a pre-release ICH10R ?


----------



## Wicked Akuba (Sep 28, 2008)

btarunr said:


> ^is this a pre-release ICH10R ?



Actually it should not be, that's ordinary P45D3 Platinum MoBo. Which details compeled you to think so?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 28, 2008)

Wicked Akuba said:


> Actually it should not be, that's ordinary P45D3 Platinum MoBo. Which details compeled you to think so?



Probably because it says both Secret, and has ES on it.


----------



## Wicked Akuba (Sep 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Probably because it says both Secret, and has ES on it.



For sure.. just noticed that and trying to find right answer.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 28, 2008)

Wicked Akuba said:


> Actually it should not be, that's ordinary P45D3 Platinum MoBo. Which details compeled you to think so?



82801 = ICH / IO hub

J = the 10th alphabet

R = Supports RAID


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 28, 2008)

My EPU  not that it does me anygood.


----------



## fafa21 (Sep 28, 2008)

that's what i when from when i built my new comp and ati x300 se to and ati hd 3870. oh my god the difference was like light and day. i when from a score of 300 in 3d mark 06 to 12,000.


----------



## will (Sep 29, 2008)

Here are a few pics of mine:

My E8400 splattered with sticky stuff:





Check out that backside!





Naked X38:





Maximus body shot:


----------



## MKmods (Sep 29, 2008)

Cool thread Jon. 
I never get tired of this pict




(my modded Silenx 120mm fan)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2008)

is this any good? i know the pic sucks.

2x2's and a 8800gts 512(with a 8800gt cooler)


----------



## will (Sep 29, 2008)

Fit that is awesome! Have you got the gts doing physx? If so that would be insane! I thought windows only lets you have one video card make, something to do with drivers?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2008)

i have a whole thread on it. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=72035


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 29, 2008)

nVidia recently came out with Physx drivers that lets you choose which card you want to dedicate to physics.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Sep 29, 2008)

Took a pic of the new GTX 260. I like the new graphics on the EVGA cards.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 29, 2008)

HeavyH20 said:


> Took a pic of the new GTX 260. I like the new graphics on the EVGA cards.



Holy crap thats shit hot. I creamed when I saw that


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 29, 2008)

Be aware this is a cell phone pic and it is old ....


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Be aware this is a cell phone pic and it is old ....




Too bad I saw her naked first...

Glad to see she is still going strong tho!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL

Yah shes still gettin loved, mainly by my wife


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 30, 2008)

erocker said:


>



wow xigmatek porter O_O...

I want one of those... except cant seem to find any here.

Get a battle axe for that GPU


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Wile E (Oct 26, 2008)

Bump.

Come on people, post some goodies.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 26, 2008)

+1 on that, I want to see more!


----------



## iDont (Oct 26, 2008)

My side intake:


----------



## Eternal (Oct 26, 2008)

Some really nice pics guys, keep em coming!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 26, 2008)

NICE pics, GREASEMONKEY!


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 26, 2008)

Great picks guys! Keep them coming!


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 26, 2008)

Why have I not seen this thread before? Time to bust out the camera!


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 26, 2008)

Had to include these 2 closeups of my beautiful Diamondback:











Yeah, she really is *that* shiny  (no, of course i didnt just sit with some furniture polish and spend 5 minutes buffing her off . . . lol (Any british people will notice the red rooster in the reflection haha))


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 26, 2008)

ooooooooo shiny

well, i couldn't be bothered opening up my case, so here's a close up of a random card I had lying around, took me about 20 minutes to get this shot:


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 26, 2008)

Front of my 9800 GTX





Back of the same





Super old Creative Labs Live!





Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800, running at 1000 MHz 4-4-4-12





Zalman CNPS 9500 AM2...super dusty


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow, that 9800 looks sexy! Oh, and get some compressed air on that zalman!


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 26, 2008)

Ha, I know man. I just ran out of the stuff. I agree with the comment about the 9800 though.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 26, 2008)

pbmaster said:


> Ha, I know man. I just ran out of the stuff. I agree with the comment about the 9800 though.








There ya go, I always keep it handy.


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah yeah yeah I get it my cooler is dusty!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm just messing with ya bud.


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 26, 2008)

Ha I know. The stuff in my room isn't too dusty..I think all the dust that's made in here gets sucked right onto that fan lol


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah, surprised my computer is not that dusty at all, but then again the filter on my front intake fan get covered with dust, but I try and clean it about once a month or so.


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow, if I waited a month to clean mine it probably wouldn't function by then


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 26, 2008)

Ha well it odd because the top of my case where my rad is gets dusty really fast!


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 26, 2008)

I wish I had a RAD to get dusty 

On a side note..I didn't think the pics would turn out as well as they did. My camera is kind of old.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 26, 2008)

Alright, enough about dust


----------



## technicks (Oct 26, 2008)

mmm

Just ordered a second pair for $50. I like them.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 26, 2008)

Awesome picture!


----------



## technicks (Oct 26, 2008)

And a old one.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 26, 2008)

Wish id have kept my tracers. Or atleast bought some reapers, these vipers top out at like 1100Mhz


----------



## technicks (Oct 26, 2008)

Why complain if you can reach 1100Mhz?
These Reapers won't go higher then 1050Mhz. (6400) Not D9's.
But they look cool and the price is also good.
These days you gotta search for D9's. Some brands use up to three different chip manufactures on 1 type of ram.


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm curious as to what chips are on my RAM. I can get 1000 MHz with no change in timings or voltage.


----------



## technicks (Oct 26, 2008)

http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr2/


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 26, 2008)

technicks said:


> http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr2/



Great tip but that list is Revision specific, make sure you know the revision of the stix, corsair tends to swap IC's with every revision.


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 26, 2008)

Seems to be ProMOS. Are they any good?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 26, 2008)

pbmaster said:


> Seems to be ProMOS. Are they any good?



you checked by revision?

Also Promos isnt the best, but you are already 200MHz over stock, so it isnt all that bad either!


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah I checked the revision. At first I just saw a set similar that had D9's and I got excited..but upon further inspection I have ProMOS.
And yeah, I was a bit impressed with how easily they went up to 1000 MHz. Haven't really tried any higher cause my board doesn't have too many memory options.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 27, 2008)

pbmaster said:


> Yeah I checked the revision. At first I just saw a set similar that had D9's and I got excited..but upon further inspection I have ProMOS.
> And yeah, I was a bit impressed with how easily they went up to 1000 MHz. Haven't really tried any higher cause my board doesn't have too many memory options.



Promos do really well on low voltages, with tight timings but lower mhz. They do not scale with voltage too well.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 27, 2008)

*My mod for the day*


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 28, 2008)

Great Idea!


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 28, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> There ya go, I always keep it handy.








got ya beat buddy


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 28, 2008)

HA yeah id say so! LMAO


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 28, 2008)

GREASEMONKEY said:


>





SWEEEET! i want that were did you get it?


----------



## btarunr (Oct 28, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> got ya beat buddy



Even if I could buy that thing, I would still pick cans. Cans have guaranteed dry air (no moisture). A compressor just draws in whatever air, and when you blow it under pressure, it could actually liquify on the surface (the moisture liquifies). Bad for the components.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 28, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Even if I could buy that thing, I would still pick cans. Cans have guaranteed dry air (no moisture). A compressor just draws in whatever air, and when you blow it under pressure, it could actually liquify on the surface (the moisture liquifies). Bad for the components.



Err. I don't believe anyone would actually use one of these on there computer, you would have a big pile of broken computer parts before to long. I think he was just being funny.


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 28, 2008)

+1 to that. If someone did actually use one of these to blow out a PC, I don't know if that would be considered economical or just plain stupid.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 28, 2008)

pbmaster said:


> +1 to that. If someone did actually use one of these to blow out a PC, I don't know if that would be considered economical or just plain stupid.



I would go with the latter.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 28, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Err. I don't believe anyone would actually use one of these on there computer, you would have a big pile of broken computer parts before to long. I think he was just being funny.



Some actually use it. If my memory serves me well, Mark (MKmods) uses it (?) It's not stupid, just risky and economical on the long run.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 28, 2008)

You mean he actually uses 150psi on computer parts  there would be capacitors flying everywhere.


----------



## casper250c (Oct 28, 2008)

Dont mind the dust I did not get to clean it this week


----------



## btarunr (Oct 28, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> You mean he actually uses 150psi on computer parts  there would be capacitors flying everywhere.



Doesn't have to be a full blast of 150 psi. It can always be regulated. You can have a nozzle the size of that of a can, but with axillary outlets, you regulate the pressure the nozzle finally has. One compression of air lasts for months of cleaning. Some people just keep the cylinder, and have it compressed at a gas station or something.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 28, 2008)

One of those cans only lasts me a few weeks..


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 28, 2008)

wow , graet shot's


----------



## Wile E (Oct 28, 2008)

I've used an air compressor to dust out my PC numerous times. It doesn't blow components off of boards, and you don't do it with the computer on. It's no riskier than canned air. Even canned air can cause moisture build up on your parts. If the can gets tilted just a little too far, it causes the moisture in the air to condense on your components.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, i have some materials coming today to do MK's 24 pin mod, im also nipping out to get a rotary tools and some other numerous bits - including a can of black spray paint. This Jr will look nice by the time im done, im sure  Ill put some pictures up as soon as im done!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 28, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> SWEEEET! i want that were did you get it?



Frozen cpu


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2008)

pbmaster said:


> +1 to that. If someone did actually use one of these to blow out a PC, I don't know if that would be considered economical or just plain stupid.



I've been doing it with my four shop computers for about 6 years now with not a single hardware failure!  Of course, with the nozzle it's regulated to about 80psi and I have dryers/filters on all of my air hoses.  My air compressor (bottom end) is over 50 years old, the motor is from 1973 and it does about 165psi according to the guages.


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, keep em coming People !


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 28, 2008)

Well then, that just goes to show how assumptions can be wrong. I apologize.


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah, no need to apologize.  I didn't take it badly or anything, and believe me I can see things like ram chips and the like getting blown off with a lot of psi for sure!


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> You mean he actually uses 150psi on computer parts  there would be capacitors flying everywhere.



we use a 150psi compressor at work to clean out pc's


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## freaksavior (Oct 28, 2008)

I just keep it down to about 60, then bring it back in, been using that for about 3-4 years. works great imho


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 28, 2008)

Man I used to have some really good shots of my old G71 GT GPU but they got erased a while back


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 29, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I've used an air compressor to dust out my PC numerous times. It doesn't blow components off of boards, and you don't do it with the computer on. It's no riskier than canned air. Even canned air can cause moisture build up on your parts. If the can gets tilted just a little too far, it causes the moisture in the air to condense on your components.





erocker said:


> I've been doing it with my four shop computers for about 6 years now with not a single hardware failure!  Of course, with the nozzle it's regulated to about 80psi and I have dryers/filters on all of my air hoses.  My air compressor (bottom end) is over 50 years old, the motor is from 1973 and it does about 165psi according to the guages.





Solaris17 said:


> we use a 150psi compressor at work to clean out pc's



TPU  Jbunch07


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> TPU  Jbunch07



lol

















My Reveiw of the core contact freezer has high rez shots from my high rez sony ill take more cool pics tomarrow because my system is being rebuilt and ill have the high rez camera then


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 29, 2008)

heres some of mine


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ nice pics of the ballistix

I'll post some more tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks


----------



## FelipeV (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## kenkickr (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's some old school DDR, the Geil Golden Dragon kind


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow! I remember those! ^


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Someones getting spanked


























*I only have cold coffee and limited amount of cigarettes i have armed the houses system please do not come here hoping to steal my stuff i will be wating on the other side of the door with a cigarette that i never need to ash and a cold cup of coffee do you want to mess with that?*


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 29, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> Someones getting spanked



I seeeee youuuuu.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> I seeeee youuuuu.



lol no you see the camera lens you will never see solaris's face im lke the phantom of te opera!!! lol look at my disclamer at the bottom i think youll get a kick out of it.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 29, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> lol no you see the camera lens you will never see solaris's face im lke the phantom of te opera!!! lol look at my disclamer at the bottom i think youll get a kick out of it.



Yeah i Saw that...might have to quote lol


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 29, 2008)

I see it arrived


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Yeah i Saw that...might have to quote lol



hahah nice thank you


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 29, 2008)

No thank you!

EDIT: Now lets see some benches!


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ Congrats dude, I doubt they are going to stay with you for long


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> ^^ Congrats dude, I doubt they are going to stay with you for long



lol you guys know me all to well


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> No thank you!
> 
> EDIT: No lets see some benches!



later tnight hopefully im installing my WC kit and i need to mod my case damn TT armor full tower the hose holes in the back of the case are about 1/4" to small water cooling friendly my ass


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 29, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> later tnight hopefully im installing my WC kit and i need to mod my case damn TT armor full tower the hose holes in the back of the case are about 1/4" to small water cooling friendly my ass



LOL dremel anybody?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> LOL dremel anybody?



o the dremel is already out as well as various drill bits time to punch some holes


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 29, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> o the dremel is already out as well as various drill bits time to punch some holes



Well have fun with that!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 29, 2008)

well hurry the hell up, I wanna see my old baby paired up and benched.

BTW, let me know when you get tired of it, I just might buy it back. That GX2 and a GTX for physics would be insane( I know, but they'll eventually get the bio's right)


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

this is how you mod a case mkmods would be proud no fac e protection thats how extreme i am


----------



## MKmods (Oct 29, 2008)

Pretty... Sparks..
(those cards are a thing of beauty)


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Pretty... Sparks..
> (those cards are a thing of beauty)



why thank you now to run my WC this is totally ware you surpase me i used to be good at case modding a long time ago though but iv lost my touch the cards im intrested in the case not so much but i need to make it all work


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## MKmods (Oct 29, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> why thank you now to run my WC this is totally ware you surpase me i used to be good at case modding a long time ago though but iv lost my touch the cards im intrested in the case not so much but i need to make it all work


my case work/design revolves around the hardware. 

Focus on supplying cool to those cards, less on pretty cuts or shiny paint. 

I watch you guys with the cool top end hardware and drool.
Basically I live vicariously through all of you.


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 29, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


>



Something funny just happened in my pants!!  Nice cards man


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 29, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Something funny just happened in my pants!!  Nice cards man



Too bad my board only does SLI, not tri-SLI


----------



## MKmods (Oct 29, 2008)

I miss these Hdds (4 hitachi 80s)


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

MKmods said:


> my case work/design revolves around the hardware.
> 
> Focus on supplying cool to those cards, less on pretty cuts or shiny paint.
> 
> ...



lol why thank you



kenkickr said:


> Something funny just happened in my pants!!  Nice cards man



i know right nice barb



MKmods said:


> I miss these Hdds (4 hitachi 80s)



dude thats sick i want a set up like that one day it will save alot of case space

Offtopic i cant wait to get these cards running benchmarks are going to be awsome and imagine the folding horse power!!! im like billonos of WU's a day


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Oct 30, 2008)

uh, lemme see what i have here...

bling bling










shiney!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> uh, lemme see what i have here...
> 
> bling bling
> 
> ...



nice dude how does that ram oc?


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Oct 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> nice dude how does that ram oc?



oh ATM i sold them but i had no problems 1050 CL4 2.00v. they are certified d9. didnt try to push them further

the rams under the modded coolit ram cooler are the tracers 1066 i bought from darknova some months ago. holy crap they are so fast!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> oh ATM i sold them but i had no problems 1050 CL4 2.00v. didnt try to push them further
> 
> the rams under the modded coolit ram cooler are the tracers 1066 i bought from darknova some months ago. holy crap they are so fast!



dude sweet i cant wait to clock with my WC and it wicked blows my mobo decided to stop playing life last night and i have an HDD cooler a ram cooler and a cpu cooler in the mail coming tomarrow for a reveiw which will need to be done on my GF's rig this ought to be fun i want my system back


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 30, 2008)

so you never got the GX2's benchmarked and your system is down again?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> so you never got the GX2's benchmarked and your system is down again?



yup


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Oct 30, 2008)

another two. sorry for the quality of the pics guys. crappy camera.

dunno what part of my mobo this is, but i like it






additional cooling to my 3850 with gx810.
the gx810 is undervolted @ 5v and the fan is a 1200rpm xilence running @ 7v. Dead silent and running at 58 degrees max (824/1060 - stock volts)


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 30, 2008)

And to think.. I dusted this crap last week


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 30, 2008)

^ dude . . . so you have pets or something? 

I love the fan filters on this Jr. Its not been dusty since i got it haha.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 30, 2008)

Two dogs, two cats and a smoker


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 30, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Two dogs, two cats and a smoker



ouch, best get investing in compressed air then!


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 30, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> ouch, best get investing in compressed air then!



oh not back on this subject again


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 30, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> oh not back on this subject again



i shal kill it before it begins! 

dont worry, i wont start being childish and putting up pictures of compressed air


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 30, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> i shal kill it before it begins!
> 
> dont worry, i wont start being childish and putting up pictures of compressed air



 ouch man, ouch!


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 30, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> ouch man, ouch!





Right, ill be putting pictures of my modded case tomorrow - ill get some closeups oh my sexy ghetto fan mod on my GT and some other bits.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 31, 2008)

Figured I would add a few...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 31, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> another two. sorry for the quality of the pics guys. crappy camera.
> 
> dunno what part of my mobo this is, but i like it



You can't tell? It's underneath your gfx card

motherboard battery circled in white, GFX heatsink circled in yellow, and chipset heatsink circled in green.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 31, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> yup



Well that freaking SUCKS N.... I better stop.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 31, 2008)

tell me about it man a d im looking at end of next week tillna new board


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 31, 2008)

*Misc new build*


----------



## DirkDiggler (Oct 31, 2008)

Some people find dirty pics sexy too,  






Man, I gotta dust my case out.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Oct 31, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> You can't tell? It's underneath your gfx card
> 
> motherboard battery circled in white, GFX heatsink circled in yellow, and chipset heatsink circled in green.



really? well, maybe i have to readjust the balancement of the colors on my crappy crt. i cant see anything there, only black


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 31, 2008)

i have the same cpu cooler the butterfly one, its kinda gay looking but it works great keeps my amd 5600+ @ 3.4 around 40C idle 45-49C Load


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 31, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> really? well, maybe i have to readjust the balancement of the colors on my crappy crt. i cant see anything there, only black




Yeah, I'm on my parents computer right now, and I really can't see it now also. On my computer/monitor, I can see it plain a day though.


----------



## technicks (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## infrared (Nov 2, 2008)

Have you got both the fans blowing into the cpu cooler??


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2008)

infrared said:


> Have you got both the fans blowing into the cpu cooler??



yeah it looks like it, i was wondering the same thing.


----------



## technicks (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Mr hawkeyes..

I just mounted those fans this morning.
Thanks for noticing. To be honest i did not even see any temp change on realtemp.
But now i have to cut the tie rips again and redo them all.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 2, 2008)

technicks said:


> Thanks Mr hawkeyes..
> 
> I just mounted those fans this morning.
> Thanks for noticing. To be honest i did not even see any temp change on realtemp.
> But now i have to cut the tie rips again and redo them all.



just need to change the one on the left side. Not both of them so the both blow the same way. fan<----heatsink<----fan.


----------



## technicks (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah of course i know. But i tied them together so i had to cut the tie rips turn the left one around and fiddle them through the cooler again.

But do you like my Thermalright Ultima stealth edition?


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 2, 2008)

I do! looks great!


----------



## infrared (Nov 2, 2008)

It does look very cool!


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 2, 2008)

The thing i like the most about that picture, despite how nice the stealthed HSF is, is how you have snaked the AUX power cable around the copper heatsink - im loving how that looks!


----------



## technicks (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks m8. It wasn't easy to get it in that spot.


----------



## Jake_HT (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## panchoman (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Wile E (Nov 5, 2008)

Is that a Mac 128k? lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2008)

Damn, I need to find the pictures of my 3870's core reflected off of the freshly-lapped copper heatsink.  Those pics were hot!


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 5, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Damn, I need to find the pictures of my 3870's core reflected off of the freshly-lapped copper heatsink.  Those pics were hot!



I think I remember those pics, nice indeed!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 5, 2008)

This thread has me feeling all sensual inside... my thighs are tingley from all the beauty shots.


----------



## infrared (Nov 5, 2008)

TOPLESS!!









...G80 core


----------



## ANTEC900 (Nov 8, 2008)

3dfx Voodoo3 3000




P5Q3 Deluxe EPU Thing


----------



## Zenith (Nov 16, 2008)

8800GTS


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 17, 2008)

Just wait until I get my Nikon D60 and I start taking some pictures of hardware.  Too bad I won't have much hardware to take pictures of!


----------



## pagalms (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 20, 2008)

GTX 260 in soon, along with a CM Cosmos, be prepared for some pictures from me


----------



## theJesus (Nov 24, 2008)

I have some nice pics, but I'm lazy, so I'll just leave you wondering for now


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2009)

I will resurect this thread with a taste of this:


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow I forgot all about this thread! nice move Pete!


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 18, 2009)

Eat a dusty toroidal core inductor and and the dirty underbelly of a Presshott in full 10.2 MP glory!
It doesn't get much more skanky than this ladies and gentlemen! Cover your children's eyes!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2009)

Come on Thermo I could almost eat off of that compared to the OCZ PSU I recently posted.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 18, 2009)

OH wow! that's awesome...I need 5 minutes alone...kthnxbye!


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 18, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Come on Thermo I could almost eat off of that compared to the OCZ PSU I recently posted.



I guess I'll have to get a cat and take up smoking  .


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2009)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> I guess I'll have to get a cat and take up smoking  .



It was a dog, and just bring in a smoker, you dont have to do the dirty work.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 18, 2009)

How about not so sexy?


----------



## driver66 (Feb 18, 2009)

Geek PrOn FTW lol


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Feb 18, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I will resurect this thread with a taste of this:



aaaah! thor's hammer! FTW!


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 18, 2009)

anyone got a microscope, i remember hearing that motherboard designers would sometimes put a specific picture or something in the circuitry of the motherboard but it wouldnt be visuable by the naked eye


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 18, 2009)

Its in my case but its a pix of a few things.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 18, 2009)

I thought these were sexy hardware when I got them, 











but this is MUCH sexier...











gotta love the fuzion 2






and finally, Raptors, they are ALWAYS sexy


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 18, 2009)

Lazzer408 said:


> How about not so sexy?



AIDS


----------



## btarunr (Feb 18, 2009)

batmang said:


> I thought these were sexy hardware when I got them,



If my guess is right, we may see more of that cooler's design with the RV790Pro.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 18, 2009)

btarunr said:


> If my guess is right, we may see more of that cooler's design with the RV790Pro.



 I wanted to see new cooler design.


----------



## crtecha (Feb 18, 2009)

sno.lcn said:


> erocker I love that one



off topic but your avatar is teh sex!



All these pics are great.  I dont know how I ever missed this thread.


Would it be possible if you guys listed the camera you used.  Some of the clarity in the pictures is really good.  I only ask because I want to start taking pictures again.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 18, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83948

have a lot of good pics in there.

Canon EOS 40D


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 18, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Would it be possible if you guys listed the camera you used.  Some of the clarity in the pictures is really good.  I only ask because I want to start taking pictures again.



I used a Sony Alpha A100, but If you're looking for a DSLR I recommend an equivalent Nikon or Cannon over Sony.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 18, 2009)

Mine aren't at the best quality though, since I had to compress them to get TPU to host a 10 MP image.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 18, 2009)

looks nice and cold...I take it you just pulled it out of the freezer


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2009)

will have a close up of my 7900GS core in a few mins.I think it is the G71 core


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2009)

here is the core of the G71 





here is a pic of a 5kBE lapped to 2k isn't it sexy


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is the core of the G71
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a mountain dew carpet


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Is that a mountain dew carpet



 no its not. It was on my lap when i took that pic... did you even see the CPU?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Silverel (Feb 20, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


>



A tripod will do wonders to eliminate the fuzzy quality of yer pics. I picked one up at walmart the other day for 3$.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 20, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


>



Yeah nice, turn it over and snap a pic of it's underside!


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Feb 20, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


>



did you cut away the heatpipes?????


----------



## Silverel (Feb 20, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> did you cut away the heatpipes?????



Probably not. Lots of heatpipes are pinched shut like that.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Feb 20, 2009)

Silverel said:


> Probably not. Lots of heatpipes are pinched shut like that.



but the akasa revo has got 3 U-shaped heatpipes if i'm not wrong


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2009)

Silverel said:


> A tripod will do wonders to eliminate the fuzzy quality of yer pics. I picked one up at walmart the other day for 3$.



FYI; I used the optical zoom of this Canon A590. We just got this camera  In other words, dont pic on me .. I dont know how to work it LOL



Odin Eidolon said:


> did you cut away the heatpipes?????





Silverel said:


> Probably not. Lots of heatpipes are pinched shut like that.





Odin Eidolon said:


> but the akasa revo has got 3 U-shaped heatpipes if i'm not wrong



This is the Evo 120 with only 3 pipes.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 20, 2009)

Circupipe ftw!


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> no its not. It was on my lap when i took that pic... did you even see the CPU?



I did but the mountain dew issue drew my attention  nice lapping but I've never seen a coffee bucks cpu.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 21, 2009)

Well I decided to trade her old 1283 out for the Dark Knight, had to clean up the old E6400 so I snapped a quick pic.
Taken with the use of a Sony DSC-F707 w/ Carl Zeiss lens.


----------



## thee neonlightning (Feb 21, 2009)

*4870x2 anyone ?*

heres some pics of a serious card, takes no shit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

congrats on the purchase of the 4870x2, how do you like the card bro?


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 22, 2009)

Mugen 2





"Flame Freezer" Heatpipe for the UT X58





Hydra Flow Metering Manifold


----------



## MKmods (Feb 22, 2009)

Here are a couple of my faves














I was such a noob I even wrote "out" on the fan to remember which side the air came out of, lol)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

good ol' stuff from Mark.  Those HDD's look sexy as hell man!!


----------



## MKmods (Feb 22, 2009)

thx CP.. I used Dupli Color Metalcast on them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

MKmods said:


> thx CP.. I used Dupli Color Metalcast on them.



thanks for sharing this with us.  Looks great, really!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 22, 2009)

How the heck did you make those look sooo damn clean MK?


----------



## thee neonlightning (Feb 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> congrats on the purchase of the 4870x2, how do you like the card bro?


had this for a months and guess what  ? its never let me down!  a simple wow sums it up for me


----------



## MKmods (Feb 22, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> How the heck did you make those look sooo damn clean MK?



Careful masking and using the Metalcast paint, its a bit like a "Candy" paint (see thru)


----------



## thee neonlightning (Feb 22, 2009)

*i like these pics!*


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 22, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Well I decided to trade her old 1283 out for the Dark Knight, had to clean up the old E6400 so I snapped a quick pic.
> Taken with the use of a Sony DSC-F707 w/ Carl Zeiss lens.



Dude thats a great pic,  look at the reflections and you can see the threads better than the actual screw.  Nice 




MKmods said:


> I was such a noob I even wrote "out" on the fan to remember which side the air came out of, lol)



I want to make a shroud for my GPU's, what is that 1/4" acrylic?  Did you just use a heat gun and a mold?  Very intersting.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2009)

Pentium ES

http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/Q0/Q019.html


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## MKmods (Feb 22, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I want to make a shroud for my GPU's, what is that 1/4" acrylic?  Did you just use a heat gun and a mold?  Very intersting.



I found a local plastic store that had a few 1' long pieces of 4 5/8" diam acrylic cast tubing. Turns out they were the perfect size to fit inside the lip of a 120mm fan.

they are all gone now but if you google cast acrylic tubing you should be able to find some.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Feb 22, 2009)

mark those HDD look sexy as hell, great job as always


----------



## Urbklr (Feb 22, 2009)

Here are some pictures my girlfriend took with her new camera of my PII. We ordered the two at the same time, and they came the same day. We just had to use the camera to take pics of the cpu(Clearly, as the CPU is incapable of capturing photos, to shame AMD:shadedshu)


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 22, 2009)

Some Close ups of my setup..











Some Old Skool HD


----------



## Silverel (Feb 23, 2009)

RRRRRRRrrrrrr


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 23, 2009)

Lol ^^


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


>



Hey Greasemonkey, How is that board treating you thus far? I love it with the exception of my S3 sleep problem. I cant get the damn monitor to wake back up after I put her down.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 27, 2009)

I remember posting some really horrible pics back in the day. Here are some new ones 


















Yes i know they're dusty. Ill clean it later after ive eaten.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Feb 27, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hey Greasemonkey, How is that board treating you thus far? I love it with the exception of my S3 sleep problem. I cant get the damn monitor to wake back up after I put her down.



 It's been doing good for me so far,I've been happy with the purchase.
 As far as S3 goes.,It was working great,Even for the 3 days after my 1.6 bios update(prepping for Deneb)but still running 9850 Phenom.As soon as i installed my Deneb,I lost all compatability with my dvi kvm.So now i have to use keyb/mouse straight through to usb,in doing so,now my S3 also will not bring my monitor back?????

 I know who ever reads this is going to think BS.But after switching cpus around in my 3 different comp's(i.e,940 Deneb,9850 Phenom,7750 Kuma,5000+ BE)I have narrowed it down to the fact that there is somthing in the Deneb and Kuma that is different from the 9850 and 5000+be that makes them incompatible with my DVI KVM????And i have changed them around enough to RULE OUT the motherboards.
  One other note about the DKA790GX......i HATE the cmos reset button.give me a jumper any day(it sticks down:shadedshu )


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 27, 2009)

you should move that audio card ytou would get better airflow to your video card?


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry my mobile takes terrible pictures but hey  its amateur pc porn.

The phenom was so awesome it made my camera lense melt


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 27, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> you should move that audio card ytou would get better airflow to your video card?



My airflow is fine


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dude, you need to clean out all that dust!  It in high res has me coughing from here!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 27, 2009)

Imagine what the inside of that card cooler looks like!


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 27, 2009)

Its actualy rather clean. I just cleaned it recently. And believe it or not i cleaned the Zalman last week. Its just really dusty up in this attic. Only thing dirty on the card is a little dust on the fan now.

Ok better?


















See only a little dust on the fan. Heatsink should be fine.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 27, 2009)

I was just giving ya a half ounce of poop on a stick...lol

If you caught my PSU thread from a couple weeks back Im sure you would have realized I have little room to talk

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84457


----------



## Silverel (Feb 27, 2009)

10mm Heatpipes. r134a refrigerant.

Sexy win.











They're like epic towers of doom!







and a pretty shiny bottom with pre-goop all over it. I plan on finishing this a bit better before it gets installed.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I was just giving ya a half ounce of poop on a stick...lol
> 
> If you caught my PSU thread from a couple weeks back Im sure you would have realized I have little room to talk
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84457



Lol its all good. Needed a good dustin anyways


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 27, 2009)

I would love to do an inert cooling system...  no dusting amazing temps...  just perfect.


----------



## angelkiller (Feb 27, 2009)

I accidentally left the date watermark on in some of the pics. Oh well.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 27, 2009)

Angelkiller what cam was used for that?


----------



## angelkiller (Feb 27, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Angelkiller what cam was used for that?


It was a Konica Minolta Dimage Z2. Only 4MP, but it has a 10x optical zoom and a super macro mode.


----------



## DOM (Feb 27, 2009)

made the NB block fit notice the screws are bent lol


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 27, 2009)

angelkiller said:


> It was a Konica Minolta Dimage Z2. Only 4MP, but it has a 10x optical zoom and a super macro mode.



Im guessing the super macro mode is what you have over me. I cant get that close to my cpu without it getting all blury. =(


----------



## angelkiller (Feb 27, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Im guessing the super macro mode is what you have over me. I cant get that close to my cpu without it getting all blury. =(


Yeah, my Canon A550 PAS can't do it either. The super macro mode is defiantly useful for taking pics of computer gear.


----------



## Silverel (Feb 27, 2009)

Mmm...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> It's been doing good for me so far,I've been happy with the purchase.
> As far as S3 goes.,It was working great,Even for the 3 days after my 1.6 bios update(prepping for Deneb)but still running 9850 Phenom.As soon as i installed my Deneb,I lost all compatability with my dvi kvm.So now i have to use keyb/mouse straight through to usb,in doing so,now my S3 also will not bring my monitor back?????
> 
> I know who ever reads this is going to think BS.But after switching cpus around in my 3 different comp's(i.e,940 Deneb,9850 Phenom,7750 Kuma,5000+ BE)I have narrowed it down to the fact that there is somthing in the Deneb and Kuma that is different from the 9850 and 5000+be that makes them incompatible with my DVI KVM????And i have changed them around enough to RULE OUT the motherboards.
> One other note about the DKA790GX......i HATE the cmos reset button.give me a jumper any day(it sticks down:shadedshu )



Man this is the explanation Iv been looking for. I had no idea it was the CPU. But at least I know now this isnt my fault. If I find a solution Ill send you a PM. Please do the same.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2009)

here is a shot of some Bitspower Fittings I received.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2009)

fittings and vodoo 5 anyone ?


----------



## driftdamage (Mar 6, 2009)

A couple of pics I'm taking as I build a PC for a mate


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2009)

*@ driftdamage*

very nice pictures


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 7, 2009)

maybe i should post a pic of my painted mobo..or maybe the back of it where it is colored with sharpie


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 7, 2009)

@ driftdamage

Is that a 4870 with an 8 pin connector ? I thought they had 2 six pins.


----------



## driftdamage (Mar 7, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> @ driftdamage
> 
> Is that a 4870 with an 8 pin connector ? I thought they had 2 six pins.



Its a Palit 4850 Sonic with an 8 pin. I am pretty sure it runs fine with the 6 pin though. They might have put it on because of the factory overclock?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the response  When I seen it I was thinking this guy/gal has an experimental card or something  Very nice pictures nonetheless as well.


----------



## driftdamage (Mar 7, 2009)

Haha, if only! Here in New Zealand we are usually the LAST to get any new hardware 

E5200 from my HTPC





4850 core on a Sapphire with the dual slot cooler (non reference cooler/PCB)





Above core belongs to....





Sapphire 4850 with Accelero S1 Rev. 2 with a 800rpm Slipstream installed using the most technologically advanced methods 






TRU120 with Evercool Ever Green 800rpm fan





The mess in my old case





The HDD cage before going into my new P182 (replaced the Antec SKB-3000 that features in above picture)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2009)

toying around with my buddies SLR


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 9, 2009)

*lapp it up*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2009)

*@ SK-1*

good job buddy


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 9, 2009)

*I see your Voodoo 5, and add Voodoo 2 SLI*


















And add more






























Uh oh whats this!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2009)

nice shots pp.


Is that a Sapphire 4870 the black one?

BTW, haha gotta love those voodoos!!!!


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks, and yea its a Sapphire Toxic. 

I love my Voodoo cards. Those arent the only ones i got either.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Thanks, and yea its a Sapphire Toxic.
> 
> I love my Voodoo cards. Those arent the only ones i got either.



I got a sapphire as my 2nd card, the cooler does a great job, idles about 10-15ºc cooler than my visiontek 4870!


----------



## hat (Mar 9, 2009)

might not be computer hardware... but it's an up-close shot of some pretty damn hardcore hardware


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got a sapphire as my 2nd card, the cooler does a great job, idles about 10-15ºc cooler than my visiontek 4870!



Oddly enough my HIS and Toxic cool about the same. I have a second Toxic cooler on the way though anyways so should be the same when i get it.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> toying around with my buddies SLR
> 
> http://i599.photobucket.com/albums/tt72/ChickenPatty_01/P3092730resized.jpg
> http://i599.photobucket.com/albums/tt72/ChickenPatty_01/_3092735resized.jpg
> ...



nice pics but you're out of focus just by a bit 

take a look at some of these http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/Dice run/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> nice pics but you're out of focus just by a bit
> 
> take a look at some of these http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/Dice run/



first time ever using a SLR dude, did pretty good i think.

Those shots of the DICE runs are awesome, I cant wait to try something like that.


----------



## sapetto (Mar 9, 2009)

Took this photo when removed my old cooler, i think its sexy


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 9, 2009)

hat said:


> ]
> might not be computer hardware... but it's an up-close shot of some pretty damn hardcore hardware



A-10?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 9, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> A-10?



Yep


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ Weird seeing the actual barrel rifling on that gun.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 10, 2009)

I wanted to show off my Black PCB with my XFX 4830.   It's too bad my cellphone camera sucks balls. 

Enjoy:


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 10, 2009)

Thats a 4830? Fuckin shit balls thats beast as hell!!!


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 10, 2009)

I know I wish I could take off the cooler and heatsink and get some real upclose shots.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 10, 2009)

I would trade my 4870s for 3 of those bad boys. The reason why i love XFX so much, their cards pwn.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2009)

I just jizzed my panties CD!!!  Great work


----------



## DOM (Mar 10, 2009)

CD close your mouth when taking pics   lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## DrPepper (Mar 11, 2009)

I prefer black and white pictures.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2009)

that looks good dr. pepper   A well done black and white picture is great.  Those don't look bad at all.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that looks good dr. pepper   A well done black and white picture is great.  Those don't look bad at all.



The one of the DIMMS is my favourite because its out of focus. My camera is crap but is really good in black and white. It does a funny resolution though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> The one of the DIMMS is my favourite because its out of focus. My camera is crap but is really good in black and white. It does a funny resolution though.



still looks pretty good dude.  What camera you using?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> still looks pretty good dude.  What camera you using?



My phone camera. Nokia n95 good camera for a phone but maybe its just me they look a bit funny.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> My phone camera. Nokia n95 good camera for a phone but maybe its just me they look a bit funny.



i'm actually impressed for it being a camera phone.  


Here is another one of mine.

G Skill PI Blacks 3GB Tri Channel Kit


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 11, 2009)

niiice  what camera do you use ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> niiice  what camera do you use ?



Thanks.

My buddies Olympus E-500


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 13, 2009)

Last 2 taken with my cam phone.


----------



## technicks (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice hardware


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2009)

My DFI LP JR 790GX-M2RS


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

8800GT with Superclocked HSF.


----------



## DOM (Mar 17, 2009)

new from rma and its just been voltmodded


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

is that the 9600 GSO?


----------



## DOM (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> is that the 9600 GSO?



yes got one from rma  the evga not so good with the extra volts needed to do this other mod to see if it well let it take the extra volt in 3d apps but i know this one should get me that 900 core again  but i have to go to work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

DOM said:


> yes got one from rma  the evga not so good with the extra volts needed to do this other mod to see if it well let it take the extra volt in 3d apps but i know this one should get me that 900 core again  but i have to go to work



not like you are staying at work .  I'm sure you have plans for when you get back home again


----------



## DOM (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> not like you are staying at work .  I'm sure you have plans for when you get back home again



well at 11pm im kind of tired


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2009)

DOM said:


> well at 11pm im kind of tired



i'm sure you'll find some time.  Can't leave volt modding for the next day, whats wrong with you


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i'm sure you'll find some time.  Can't leave volt modding for the next day, whats wrong with you



Seriously. Both my 4850 and my 4870 were voltmodded within an hour of being in my hands. lol.


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## DOM (Mar 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i'm sure you'll find some time.  Can't leave volt modding for the next day, whats wrong with you



i did it in the moring  i get home at 11PM just got home 

i didnt even check it it worked i just voltmodded


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Seriously. Both my 4850 and my 4870 were voltmodded within an hour of being in my hands. lol.



  thats crazy, never volt modded anything before in my life.  Thank god, one less addiction 



DOM said:


> i did it in the moring  i get home at 11PM just got home
> 
> i didnt even check it it worked i just voltmodded



are you going to check  ?  Hopefully you didn't just do it for fun


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

*@ SonDa5*

good looking rig buddy


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 18, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

man, does anybody have the mounting clip for those zalman coolers.  I need one ASAP.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man, does anybody have the mounting clip for those zalman coolers.  I need one ASAP.



http://www.sharkacomputers.com/zacncpucrmob.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> http://www.sharkacomputers.com/zacncpucrmob.html



dude you are the man!!!!!!   I looked all over it, Zalman didn't know where to find one 

THanks!


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 18, 2009)

Your welcome


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 18, 2009)

ocz bling


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 18, 2009)

Heres some... ;-)





















Pentium 4 "Williamette" still works... might lap the hell out of it someday... and see how much of a temp difference it yields.


----------



## crtecha (Mar 18, 2009)

i dont know why but I love this thread.  I need to go home and take some pics tonight..


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 18, 2009)

@flyordie

The picture of the zune or whatever it is really good


----------



## DOM (Mar 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats crazy, never volt modded anything before in my life.  Thank god, one less addiction
> 
> 
> 
> are you going to check  ?  Hopefully you didn't just do it for fun



 yes it working i was going to see what the stock cool can do 

stock 
600/800/1500
1.088v idle 
1.113v load

OC
725/1800/1000
1.118v load

it's weird it gives it self more volts when oced 

but goint to try like 1.2-1.25v on the stock hs later


----------



## btarunr (Mar 18, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/sexyharware.jpg



You don't seem to have dual-channel memory enabled. Both modules should be on the yellow slots?

Nice clearance between the 9500 and the memory.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

glad it works DOM, feel some relief now   keep us posted on the progress.  I've never tried volt modding a GPU, but then again, how hard can it be


----------



## MKmods (Mar 18, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> http://minidriven.com/GreenMachine/AirflowGB2s.jpg
> http://minidriven.com/GreenMachine/CrossfirecoolingGBR2s.JPG



Very nice placement of fan for GPU cooling..


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> My DFI LP JR 790GX-M2RS



I wish I had camera skills like you. I always get a depth of field issue when trying to do nice close ups. When I do get a decent shot, it seems like luck.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> I wish I had camera skills like you. I always get a depth of field issue when trying to do nice close ups. When I do get a decent shot, it seems like luck.



im a total newb, first time ever shooting macro.  Let the camera do the work


----------



## DOM (Mar 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> glad it works DOM, feel some relief now   keep us posted on the progress.  I've never tried volt modding a GPU, but then again, how hard can it be


well i never done it before, my mobo was my first try then i did the cards even got a X800XL voltmodded 

but you just need a lower watt iron so you dont burn anything and the right solder

its very easy after your first time 

cuz anyone know when its to hot for the G92 core temp never ran it with the stock cooler


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/sexyharware.jpg



THe zalman mounts with only that clip right?  I dont need anything else?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2009)

DOM said:


> well i never done it before, my mobo was my first try then i did the cards even got a X800XL voltmodded
> 
> but you just need a lower watt iron so you dont burn anything and the right solder
> 
> ...



1.25V was perfectly fine on the stock cooler on my 8800GT's they sent me. You would probably be OK a little above that on yours. It will be a bit loud at those voltages tho. F-it, and just put it in the loop. lol.

ANd about the voltage jump, run it on Furmark, and see how high it goes. lol.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 18, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> @flyordie
> 
> The picture of the zune or whatever it is really good



Yeah, I am almost regretting buying the Zen X-Fi now.. but the Zen sounds better tbh. Zune is just so much more fluid and more responsive. Plays video's 10x better as well.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> THe zalman mounts with only that clip right?  I dont need anything else?



With cpu socket type: AM2+/AM2 yes (in the pic). What socket type do you have?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> With cpu socket type: AM2+/AM2 yes (in the pic). What socket type do you have?



am2/am2+

can you take a close up of how it mounts please ?


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 20, 2009)

I went ahead and took some pics to show you.

You use the stock retention bracket and use the clip that Zalman gives you. Pretty simple really.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks PP


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Odin Eidolon (Mar 21, 2009)

awesome, CD! are those from the polish guy from XS?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 21, 2009)

My carmel wafer was ice cold because I had the window open ... solution turn the fan off and use the ram to heat it up




























It seems this motherboard has a techpowerup! and reset button


----------



## technicks (Mar 21, 2009)

Drop it like its hot.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice set up on the water man! 

Custom Made switch box


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 23, 2009)

PSU





There is a 9850BE under there!!


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 23, 2009)

Need extra cool air on it Because...







I did this to it 
*ITS ALIVE!*










Gonna give it the GPU Blackout mod, and give it some more Voltage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)

alright dude, glad it worked out.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 24, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w265/Monkeyboy2U/100_0328.jpg



Is that CM690 grill action going on top of the dominators?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 24, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Is that CM690 grill action going on top of the dominators?



 COOLER MASTER Centurion 5 actually,Probably the exact same thing though.
Good eye!


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> alright dude, glad it worked out.



I seen what DOM did on here, and did a little research. Its not as bad as I thought, plus this card isnt to high end, so if I fail, its not gonna hurt so bad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I seen what DOM did on here, and did a little research. Its not as bad as I thought, plus this card isnt to high end, so if I fail, its not gonna hurt so bad



how long did it take you?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)

Front fans






Rear 120mm case fan


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 24, 2009)

I found the macro close-up setting on my mom's camera and these are the results.

It's a sea of pin's! My 5000+BE.









There still out of focus but that's the best I could do. Although that's MUCH better than having that setting off.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how long did it take you?




It was quick, once you have everything setup.

I was using that High res pic on the guide here, to make sure I solder on the right resistors. 

But really, Its easy dude, just make sure you have fine resin core solder and alot of light, and no Red Bulls if you do give a shot.


BTW I did the Anti-Blackout resistor mod and its no rebooting anymore, but I'm still getting DeviceLost errors on 3D06. With my core above 810, kinda sucks.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 24, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I found the macro close-up setting on my mom's camera and these are the results.
> 
> It's a sea of pin's! My 5000+BE.
> 
> ...




That sea of pins is awesome dude!!!  Cool shots!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Front fans
> 
> 
> 
> Rear 120mm case fan




Dude, you're lookin' pretty sexy too!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)

supreme overlord, nice shots


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090324/P3242817editedresized.jpg



I see you got your clip fixed 
My bro has the same cooler, I love all that Copper 

So you where on the stok cooler before the zalman


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I see you got your clip fixed
> My bro has the same cooler, I love all that Copper
> 
> So you where on the stok cooler before the zalman



yeah i was, but I dont know if it cools better. the last run I did on the factory cooler I had removed the factory slow fan, and tie wrapped a high flow 120mm to the top of the fanless heatsink lol, temps were better I think.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 25, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> That sea of pins is awesome dude!!!  Cool shots!





Chicken Patty said:


> supreme overlord, nice shots



Thanks guys, I bet if I had access to a better camera it would look even cooler!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Thanks guys, I bet if I had access to a better camera it would look even cooler!



thought you did really well for not having a "better" camera


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 25, 2009)

I think Ima join this thread, very awesome pics btw
My RAM





My VF1000 fan and HR-05-SLI


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 25, 2009)

^
|
Me like


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 10, 2009)

@ pp mgu¡re: your sys specs says gx-d65 when is gd70 and is 790fx not gx... unless you have both


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 10, 2009)

I have both. I just got that in the mail today from MSI. Havent even put a cpu in it yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

thats a nice board PP


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks. Like i told the MSI rep, i hope it performs as good as it looks. Ive been lusting after this board becuase of its e-boobs for a while. I just hope it isnt an IDE hard drive on a SATA2 bus.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Thanks. Like i told the MSI rep, i hope it performs as good as it looks. Ive been lusting after this board becuase of its e-boobs for a while. I just hope it isnt an IDE hard drive on a SATA2 bus.



KEEP US POSTED DUDE, BOARD LOOKS VERY GOOD!!!


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 10, 2009)

Caps much?


----------



## Urbklr (Apr 10, 2009)

Ram I got for my brother. It was $20(CDN), CL3, PC4200...that happens to have D9's. Maybe when he goes away, I will pop a heatspreader on them and see what they can do lol.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 10, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Cars and PCs/DSCN0282.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Cars and PCs/DSCN0288.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Cars and PCs/DSCN0278.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Cars and PCs/DSCN0287.jpg




Im buying this board in about a week!!  Thanks to Damulta


----------



## Wile E (Apr 11, 2009)

Urbklr said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090410/IMG_4918.jpg
> Ram I got for my brother. It was $20(CDN), CL3, PC4200...that happens to have D9's. Maybe when he goes away, I will pop a heatspreader on them and see what they can do lol.



Holy crap, they're even GMH's! What a lucky find on value ram. lol.

Btw, regular heatspreaders don't do a damn thing, only proper heatsinks do. You're better off just getting a fan on them.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 17, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Cars and PCs/DSCN0282.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Cars and PCs/DSCN0288.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Cars and PCs/DSCN0278.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Cars and PCs/DSCN0287.jpg



I HATE U!

U haz it first:shadedshu


 When is your review due?


----------



## theorw (Apr 24, 2009)

This is from my older hardware showing HYPERX on DFI 975X and part from my BELOVED 1900XT...


----------



## douglatins (May 2, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Cars and PCs/DSCN0282.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Cars and PCs/DSCN0288.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Cars and PCs/DSCN0278.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Cars and PCs/DSCN0287.jpg



Thats one of the best looking boards around


----------



## SonDa5 (May 5, 2009)

Looks Sexy IMO but HD4890 Xfired with HD4850 doesn't scale well at all. Also this configuration doesn't work with 9.4 drivers. HD4850 on top with HD4890 on bottom does. Also better with the HD4890 on bottp, for better cooling.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> Looks Sexy IMO but HD4890 Xfired with HD4850 doesn't scale well at all. Also this configuration is better with the HD4890 on bottom for better cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> http://minidriven.com/GreenMachine/HD4890primaryHD4850bottomXfire.jpg




Hey, whatever gets you the extra 3DMarks right? I think "Sexy!!!!" 9.1/10 !!!


----------



## SonDa5 (May 5, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hey, whatever gets you the extra 3DMarks right? I think "Sexy!!!!" 9.1/10 !!!




HD4890 is greater by itself for game play. 3D antialising eye candy is awesome on the HD4890.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> HD4890 is greater by itself for game play. 3D antialising eye candy is awesome on the HD4890.



But crossfired with the 4850 gives you more, don't it?


----------



## SonDa5 (May 5, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> But crossfired with the 4850 gives you more, don't it?


 More 3dmark06 points but not more "3d eye candy" in game play. HD4890 is better for gaming. Also i scored 20,300 something on 3dMark06 with HD4890 by itself. Lets stay on topic. Lets end this discussion and take it to the other sections of the forum.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> More 3dmark06 points but not more "3d eye candy" in game play. HD4890 is better for gaming. Also i scored 20,300 something on 3dMark06 with HD4890 by itself. Lets stay on topic. Lets end this discussion and take it to the other sections of the forum.



K....stilll sexy pic!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

Wish I had a better camera!


----------



## theorw (May 19, 2009)

http://img.techpowerup.org/090519/DSC00462.jpg

Pics from my old system...

http://img.techpowerup.org/090519/DSC00417.jpg


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

theorw said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090519/DSC00462.jpg
> 
> Pics from my old system...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090519/DSC00417.jpg



like the shot of the fan


----------



## ShadowFold (May 19, 2009)




----------



## johnnyfiive (May 20, 2009)

took these over the weekend


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2009)

very nice photos Johhny, love the background.


----------



## mlee49 (May 20, 2009)

J5 take off that cooler and snap some real pictures!  +1 for tech pronz!


----------



## Duncan1 (May 20, 2009)

Great photos johnny, nice work


----------



## PP Mguire (May 27, 2009)

How do you get a white background like that?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> How do you get a white background like that?



there was a thread over at Red Raider Technologies that explained how to make your own little photo shoot like that.  It was relatively cheap including some lights and everything.  But I can't get that link, I am banned from there.


----------



## mlee49 (May 27, 2009)

How the hell did you get banned at RR?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 27, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> How the hell did you get banned at RR?



Please take that to PM's if any responce is required (Dont really need any cross-forum BS again ). From what I saw it didnt take too awful much to get axed from RR a bit ago.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

Here's some sexy hardware that was just announced:


----------



## mlee49 (May 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Please take that to PM's if any responce is required (Dont really need any cross-forum BS again ). From what I saw it didnt take too awful much to get axed from RR a bit ago.



Will do, sorry to instigate.  Sucks cause I was gonna join to ask some noob watercooling questions but I think I'll stay here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Please take that to PM's if any responce is required (Dont really need any cross-forum BS again ). From what I saw it didnt take too awful much to get axed from RR a bit ago.



I know better sneeky, thanks for jumping in regardless, you are quick man!


----------



## PP Mguire (May 27, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Will do, sorry to instigate.  Sucks cause I was gonna join to ask some noob watercooling questions but I think I'll stay here.



Your better off asking these guys anyways 
They know water  like i know women. (Double edged sword there )


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

damn CS, now thats a close call


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

OMG fit actually taking some nice close up shots.  You should get a Nikon D90


----------



## PP Mguire (May 27, 2009)

We demand moar!!


----------



## sapetto (May 28, 2009)

Is this sexy


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

Somebody got a little too excited at the sight of a naked chip


----------



## sapetto (May 28, 2009)

Ha-ha i fell on the floor while reading your comment...  But you cant recognize what the chip is...


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

Of course not!  You e-splooged all over it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

^^


----------



## t77snapshot (May 29, 2009)

Plenty of SLOTS to go around!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 29, 2009)

teaser shot of a little project im working on...


----------



## DrPepper (May 29, 2009)

No heatspreaders on the ram ? Or waiting for new sticks.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 29, 2009)

no need. i've run these at 2000mhz no prob without HS.

ddr3 doesnt need HS


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2009)

That is PURE SEX!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

i see a gigabyte mobo, dual 295's hmmm,   a T4 turbo DOM, stand alone fuel management system.   Not a bad way to spend 10,000 dollars


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 29, 2009)

sapetto said:


> Is this sexy
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090528/j80jnui688.jpg





DanishDevil said:


> Somebody got a little too excited at the sight of a naked chip





sapetto said:


> Ha-ha i fell on the floor while reading your comment...  But you cant recognize what the chip is...





DanishDevil said:


> Of course not!  You e-splooged all over it!



That is freakin hilarious!!! E-splooged...(adding to vocabulary)...now I heard it all. I thought vaseline, steel wool and microwave being used in the same sentrence was bad!! 



Fitseries3 said:


> teaser shot of a little project im working on...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26141&stc=1&d=1243556998





Chicken Patty said:


> i see a gigabyte mobo, dual 295's hmmm,   a T4 turbo DOM, stand alone fuel management system.   Not a bad way to spend 10,000 dollars



Now we know why everybody is overtaking him in the stats!!


----------



## DrPepper (May 29, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> no need. i've run these at 2000mhz no prob without HS.
> 
> ddr3 doesnt need HS



That's quite amazing


----------



## MoonPig (May 29, 2009)

It's not a single piece of hardware, but this is my comp:


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 29, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> It's not a single piece of hardware, but this is my comp:
> 
> http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/1729/1000624g.jpg



Nice 1. Am I mistaken or does your case double for a table?


----------



## MoonPig (May 29, 2009)

my 'case' doubles as my desk... lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> That is freakin hilarious!!! E-splooged...(adding to vocabulary)...now I heard it all. I thought vaseline, steel wool and microwave being used in the same sentrence was bad!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Nice 1. Am I mistaken or does your case double for a table?



indeed, first time I saw this picture in his other thread, I spent like two hours looking trying to figure out which part of the case I was looking at   Then I saw his Desk, I mean PC, desk, no PC, ahh yeah that PCDESK


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 30, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> my 'case' doubles as my desk... lol.
> 
> http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/6569/1000625h.jpg



That is awesome...now that's what I call a REAL computer desk!!! 



Chicken Patty said:


> indeed, first time I saw this picture in his other thread, I spent like two hours looking trying to figure out which part of the case I was looking at   Then I saw his Desk, I mean PC, desk, no PC, ahh yeah that PCDESK


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 1, 2009)

one of my mobos (its painted black,don't mind the dust)





video card(also painted)









inside of a Samsung Juke cell phone


----------



## stuartpb (Jun 1, 2009)

Cool thread! Here's some pics I just took:


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 1, 2009)

Here are some of my hardware, though I would share since I just got a new digital camera.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 1, 2009)

stuartpb said:


> Cool thread! Here's some pics I just took:
> http://www.mypimpedpc.co.uk/mobo.JPG



oooooh I like this shot! SHINY


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

very good pics guys, keep them coming.  wish I had anything new to post about my rig.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 1, 2009)

CAP CITY





CHIP CITY




RED CITY




RED CITY HALL




>>> find TPU once= 100 points, find TPU twice= 500 points


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> CAP CITY
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/capcity.jpg
> CHIP CITY
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/chipcity.jpg
> ...



found it in pictures two and four 

pic 4 under the blue thing,

pic 2 bottom right, under the chip 

u can keep your points, give me cookies!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> u can keep your points, give me cookies!!!



You are the winner!  here you go my friend:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> You are the winner!  here you go my friend:
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/cookies.jpg



nom nom nom   I was just getting hungry.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 2, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> >>> find TPU once= 100 points, find TPU twice= 500 points



The one in pic 2 was really hard to find. Harder than Waldo!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> The one in pic 2 was really hard to find. Harder than Waldo!



its been a while since I don't find waldo


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> its been a while since I don't find waldo



What? A year?  j/k!!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 2, 2009)

Heres my contribution-


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 2, 2009)

hat said:


> http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j157/The_F0Qer/012.jpg
> 
> might not be computer hardware... but it's an up-close shot of some pretty damn hardcore hardware
> http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j157/The_F0Qer/a10gun.jpg



hat im glad to find picture like this im crazy about air craft , awesome A 10 machine gun picture - thanx a lot mate


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

i liked this shot...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

haha, that is indeed a cool shot FIT


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's a few of mine:

The Antec Spotcool chillin' my RAM:





Big Brother:





Chop!





Small Mobo, Big Cooler:


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 5, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> How do you get a white background like that?



Lightbox man! 
http://digital-photography-school.com/how-to-make-a-inexpensive-light-tent


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 13, 2009)

my lapped e7300


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 14, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> my lapped e7300
> http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/5926/img3994r.jpg
> http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/9763/img3995l.jpg



Nice.....when I looked at the second pic, I think a tear formed in my eye


----------



## MKmods (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok ChaoticAtmosphere this is for you...


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 16, 2009)

^^^ woooo very nice


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 16, 2009)

I think I just had an idea.  I'm gonna go get a bunch of multicolored heatshrink for when I single-cable sleeve my PSU UV Orange and use the appropriate heatshrink color to designate the voltage of each wire.  One of those things that only somebody who knows enough about computers would really notice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Ok ChaoticAtmosphere this is for you...
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture082.jpg



  very nicely done!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 16, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I think I just had an idea.  I'm gonna go get a bunch of multicolored heatshrink for when I single-cable sleeve my PSU UV Orange and use the appropriate heatshrink color to designate the voltage of each wire.  One of those things that only somebody who knows enough about computers would really notice



Here is where I got the orange,purp,blue etc shrink tubing... I seem to remember they were cheap and shipped fast...
http://cableorganizer.com/


t77snapshot said:


> ^^^ woooo very nice


They turned out much better than the 24 pin ones... So I am re doing the 24 pin ones right now...


----------



## MRCL (Jun 16, 2009)

Ten years young, my first chip that I (tried to) oc'ed, and also my first fried chip lol. Took out itself, mobo and RAM. The FX5200 that was in there back then survived and is still serving.






It used to be on a keychain, thus the hole there


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 17, 2009)

^^^ trip to the past! well done MRCL


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 27, 2009)

some old DDR2 pr0n... (sorry, crappy camera and lighting)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

that looks good odin


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that looks good odin



thanks CP. i just sold the memory this morning... it gave me some nice fun, it was time to let it go 
the lucky buyer will get some kickass memory, will do 1200 CL5 with 2.15V


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> thanks CP. i just sold the memory this morning... it gave me some nice fun, it was time to let it go
> the lucky buyer will get some kickass memory, will do 1200 CL5 with 2.15V





very nice memory indeed


----------



## MRCL (Jun 27, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> some old DDR2 pr0n... (sorry, crappy camera and lighting)
> 
> http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/7776/img6333n.jpg
> 
> http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/8667/img6327u.jpg



Crappy camera? Crappy lighting? Thats hardware close-up how it should be man


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 27, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Crappy camera? Crappy lighting? Thats hardware close-up how it should be man



thanks! its only a canon powershot a590IS (low end camera) and a couple of A4 white sheets, nothing spectacular.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 27, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> thanks! its only a canon powershot a590IS (low end camera) and a couple of A4 white sheets, nothing spectacular.



Well its world apart from my 8mp phone cam. Makes decent pics, but makro mode is just fucked without perfect lighting. And even then its meh.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 27, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Well its world apart from my 8mp phone cam. Makes decent pics, but makro mode is just fucked without perfect lighting. And even then its meh.



yep, phones are made for calling and texting only IMHO, not for taking good photos. Maybe thats why my phone is 5 years old


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 27, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> thanks CP. i just sold the memory this morning... it gave me some nice fun, it was time to let it go
> the lucky buyer will get some kickass memory, will do 1200 CL5 with 2.15V



I wanted to buy it to use for TPU Motherboard reviews   Guess I was too late.  Sweet lookin' ramz for sure tho.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 27, 2009)

Evolution ATI: From the Rage AGP Pro over the X800 Pro to the HD3850


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

^^^


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 28, 2009)

Asus "4" us




Fins of glory




Field of greens


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 28, 2009)

DUAL FANS!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 28, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090628/IMG_0553.jpg
> 
> DUAL FANS!



What are your temps like with that duel fan Xigmatek?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 28, 2009)

Same with the single, idle temps are almost always the same as room temps and load doesn't go higher than 52c.


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 28, 2009)

So close it even shows my fingerprints!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 28, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> So close it even shows my fingerprints!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090430/P1060808.jpg



Now I know who you are...and I will find you hehehe


----------



## SonDa5 (Jul 2, 2009)

Mean HD4770.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2009)

what cooler is that sonda5?  Looks nice?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 2, 2009)

It's one of the newer revisions of the HR-03 from Thermalright, isn't it?

http://a-power.com/product-3713-0-1


----------



## radaja (Jul 2, 2009)

heres some d9 micron porn


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jul 2, 2009)

radaja said:


> heres some d9 micron porn
> http://i39.tinypic.com/2cz4htk.jpg



awesome!


----------



## SonDa5 (Jul 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what cooler is that sonda5?  Looks nice?



That is a TR HR-03 Rev. A.

http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/vga/hr03reva/product_vga_cooler_hr03reva.htm

Works GREAT! Lowered HD4770 core temp almost 30 degrees celsius under full load during Furmark stability test.


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 3, 2009)

Sorry for the semi-bad quality, I couldn't get my digital camera to work so I had to use my phone.

Good old Athlon XP





GSkill RAM





OCZ RAM





Radeon HD 4890





Closeup 4890





Weird Sapphire girl


----------



## SonDa5 (Jul 9, 2009)

Stacked Scythe, Silverstone, Zalman, Thermal Right in Antec 900 with ATI HD4770 in the cool zone.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2009)

so what happened there?


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 9, 2009)

Put your face in overdrive!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 13, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Put your face in overdrive!!!!!!!!!
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/faceindrive.gif


----------



## arroyo (Jul 17, 2009)

This is my beautifull, sexy E4500 ("Goldie"). I'm selling her because I've changed platform. She had the most sexy lap job in the world.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 17, 2009)

This is one beautiful CPU and HS.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> This is one beautiful CPU and HS.



I agree, hands down probably the best lap job i've seen


----------



## arroyo (Jul 20, 2009)

My E4500, it was made with love:
- sandpaper from 250 to 2500 (5 hours), softly and gently
- jewelery lapping paste (5 hours), it become warm and wet when you are lapping
- soft, warm, cotton sock's (2 hours of polish), to finish the job 

It was long evening to take out all beauty from E4500 and to make my "Goldie" shine.

TRUE 120 took almost 2 days to make it beautifull. If you want more photos od lapped stuff, I can upload them.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I agree, hands down probably the best lap job i've seen



I agree! That is beautifully lapped!!!!


----------



## arroyo (Jul 20, 2009)

Some more sexy lap ... so close you almost can touch ...































... and another closeup ... The question is: What is on the picture?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 20, 2009)

The detail on the reflection of the lapped sink and cpu has better detail than the actual item itself. I even saw a man on the window from the building on the money.


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 20, 2009)

that is perfection...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> that is perfection...



agreed, its a damn thing of beauty!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 20, 2009)

I almost don't want him to put TIM on either of those surfaces... lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I almost don't want him to put TIM on either of those surfaces... lol



that would be indeed a sad moment


----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I almost don't want him to put TIM on either of those surfaces... lol




I wonder if the surface was that flat if TIM was even needed. 

Could you please come to my house and do that to my CPU and cooler?


----------



## arroyo (Jul 21, 2009)

When you have that kind of flat surfaces (razor edge flat), and when you put them together, there is real problem to separate them. The CPU stick to cooler real hard. It's like mechanical adhesion. 
I've made some experiments with thermal greeses. The difference between OCZ Freeze and no thermal paste is about 2-3 degrees. The tricky thing is when I used Coolermaster Silicon thermal paste, the temperature was higher than without paste by about 3-4 degrees.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 21, 2009)

arroyo said:


> My E4500, it was made with love:
> - sandpaper from 250 to 2500 (5 hours), softly and gently
> - jewelery lapping paste (5 hours), it become warm and wet when you are lapping
> - soft, warm, cotton sock's (2 hours of polish), to finish the job
> ...



lots of respect for putting so much time and effort to this! looks unbelievable!

btw, after you do MK's can you do mine!?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2009)

arroyo said:


> When you have that kind of flat surfaces (razor edge flat), and when you put them together, there is real problem to separate them. The CPU stick to cooler real hard. It's like mechanical adhesion.
> I've made some experiments with thermal greeses. The difference between OCZ Freeze and no thermal paste is about 2-3 degrees. The tricky thing is when I used Coolermaster Silicon thermal paste, the temperature was higher than without paste by about 3-4 degrees.



i've had coolers get stuck really bad and they weren't even lapped.  I imagine this one


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 21, 2009)

^^^ Yeah, I can only imagine how hard it would be to take the cooler off. Rip the damn motherboard in half. Good thing i7's have the clip that holds the CPU in place, I shouldn't have that issue if I ever lap my CPU and cooler.. I don't plan to though. I may lap my heatsink, but not my CPU, i want my warranty!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> btw, after you do MK's can you do mine!?


Poland is closer to Greece, so he can go do yours first than mine

thanks arroyo for the info


----------



## arroyo (Jul 22, 2009)

And now something less beautifull than my LAPPED CPU STUFF.

Handmade 4850 mosfet cooling system (hacksaw from old Pentium 2 cooler).

And guess what? ... It's lapped under <lol>


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> ^^^ Yeah, I can only imagine how hard it would be to take the cooler off. Rip the damn motherboard in half. Good thing i7's have the clip that holds the CPU in place, I shouldn't have that issue if I ever lap my CPU and cooler.. I don't plan to though. I may lap my heatsink, but not my CPU, i want my warranty!



i never will put the stock heatsink on a lapped CPU it pulls the damn CPU out of the socket and you have to twist and try to get the CPU off. Now on the HDT (also been lapped) i don't have that problem


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2009)

*arroyo*

very good custom work


----------



## erocker (Aug 2, 2009)

Not so sexy but close-up.


----------



## Duxx (Aug 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> Not so sexy but close-up.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090801/brokenz.jpg



Someone get a lil angry with their memory card?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 2, 2009)

Woot, I know whats in a memory card now!!! You da man!!!! Rockerz!


----------



## erocker (Aug 2, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Someone get a lil angry with their memory card?



I popped it out of my camera and it literally fell apart in my hands. The casing which is very thin on the back and it just cracked from the pressure of the spring in the camera.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> I popped it out of my camera and it literally fell apart in my hands. The casing which is very thin on the back and it just cracked from the pressure of the spring in the camera.



I read that as "I *pooped* it out....." lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 2, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmm...Megahalems


----------



## Flyordie (Aug 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Same with the single, idle temps are almost always the same as room temps and load doesn't go higher than 52c.



LOL, my ThermalTake V1 "Black Widow" has better temps than your S128x..
Idle- 31-32C
Load- 44-46C
CPU- Phenom II X4 920 @ 3,402Mhz @ 1.325V



sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090802/DSC01993.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090802/DSC01994.jpg
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm...Megahalems



This leads me to ask a question- Can having to many Heatpipes cause temps to be worse?  I mean a heatpipe has to reach a certain temp to be effective, but having 10 heatpipes would spread that heat to a lot of area and the heatpipes would end up with a higher idle temp because of it...  at least thats how I see it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2009)

very nice shots sneekypeet, I am also curious to what you have to say regarding flyordie's question.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 2, 2009)

Let me just say this. With the Megahalems, that point of not being effectinve hasn't been reached, if there is such a point.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Let me just say this. With the Megahalems, that point of not being effectinve hasn't been reached, if there is such a point.



it's that good?  ANy comparisons you might have done compared to previous cooler or something ?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> it's that good?  ANy comparisons you might have done compared to previous cooler or something ?




Man, asking the million dollar questions, one after another...


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> it's that good?  ANy comparisons you might have done compared to previous cooler or something ?



Put it this way, I cant say what my numbers were yet, but the Megahalems almost outperforms a few coolers that were tested with dual Yale Loon highs cooling them. Single fan tests on the Prolimatech was done with a Kaze-Jyuni. *The Mega doesnt ship with a fan* With dual fans it could have been one of the coolest I have tried aside from the V10.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, asking the million dollar questions, one after another...



thats what i'm bout yo 



sneekypeet said:


> Put it this way, I cant say what my numbers were yet, but the Megahalems almost outperforms a few coolers that were tested with dual Yale Loon highs cooling them. Single fan tests on the Prolimatech was done with a Kaze-Jyuni. *The Mega doesnt ship with a fan* With dual fans it could have been one of the coolest I have tried aside from the V10.



  must be good then, makes me want to go back to air cooling on my i7 just to try it


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 2, 2009)

Well as soon as I get the urge, this one is finding a home in my rig And if you havent seen the mounting, you should, it's really beefy and well thought out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Well as soon as I get the urge, this one is finding a home in my rig And if you havent seen the mounting, you should, it's really beefy and well thought out.



i'll check it out dude, thanks a lot for the info


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 2, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090802/DSC01993.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090802/DSC01994.jpg
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm...Megahalems



Is that lapped or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## theorw (Aug 2, 2009)

arroyo said:


> ... and another closeup ... The question is: What is on the picture?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090720/gpucooler.jpg



It looks like a lapped 3870 cooler to me...IS it?????


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 2, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is that lapped or are you just happy to see me?



It is milled from Prolimatech in a radial pattern. It isn't flat but rather the base is high in the middle. If you look at the Prolimatech homepage, they stress the fact "Do Not Lap This Base".

Not only does it do the obvious warranty voiding, but Prolimatech says you will actually decrease performance of the Megahalems by doing so. I haven't personally seen anyone who has lapped it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 2, 2009)

That's some strange stuff... that the base is like that... I can't wait till someone does lap that bas! lol..


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah when you wipe off the compound the pattern of arches becomes more apparent. The tim settles in the thin "grooves" and when I used a q-tip to clean off the residue with alcohol, the tip was following those milling marks. I think their design uses all that surface area on the base to transfer more heat. If that is true, lapping it would create less surface area, and would decrease the coolers effectiveness.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 2, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> yeah when you wipe off the compound the pattern of arches becomes more apparent. The tim settles in the thin "grooves" and when I used a q-tip to clean off the residue with alcohol, the tip was following those milling marks. I think their design uses all that surface area on the base to transfer more heat. If that is true, lapping it would create less surface area, and would decrease the coolers effectiveness.



How much was it? If I may ask?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 2, 2009)

Pricing is around $60, plus a fan, plus shipping.


----------



## tzitzibp (Aug 2, 2009)

sorry to burde in like that, but here are some of my pic collection...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 2, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> yeah when you wipe off the compound the pattern of arches becomes more apparent. The tim settles in the thin "grooves" and when I used a q-tip to clean off the residue with alcohol, the tip was following those milling marks. I think their design uses all that surface area on the base to transfer more heat. If that is true, lapping it would create less surface area, and would decrease the coolers effectiveness.



Yeah, if that's the way it goes, then Lapping for a smooth surface would really hinder the performance.. 

Man, around $80... I hope it's worth it.. lol.. And people complain on water cooling and a Heatkiller to be $84...


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, if that's the way it goes, then Lapping for a smooth surface would really hinder the performance..
> 
> Man, around $80... I hope it's worth it.. lol.. And people complain on water cooling and a Heatkiller to be $84...



the Hammer released at $79, plus fan , plus shipping tho. This I think is very stiff competition for that cooler. So it's priced a bit on the high side, but is still competatively priced IMO.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 2, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> the Hammer released at $79, plus fan , plus shipping tho. This I think is very stiff competition for that cooler. So it's priced a bit on the high side, but is still cometatively priced IMO.



True, It is price pretty nicely.. Forgot about the Thor not having a fan on it.. Now, I got 2... lol..


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 8, 2009)

CLose up of  my "G92" EVGA 250GTS GPU, got rid of that Giant Glob of TIM that Nvidia puts on, and replaced it with some OCZ Freeze.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2009)

well not sure if these are close ups, but not far either.  This is my new cruncher Biostar P35/Core 2 Duo E7200/ 4x 1GB DDR2 1066 Tracers 

RAM and CPU (CPU has thermal compound from factory Intel Cooler




The Zalman bracket installed for the cooler




The zalman Backplate




and the cooler installed


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well not sure if these are close ups, but not far either.  This is my new cruncher Biostar P35/Core 2 Duo E7200/ 4x 1GB DDR2 1066 Tracers



Lookin' good CP!  I may actually have some worthy stuff to post here soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Lookin' good CP!  I may actually have some worthy stuff to post here soon



the i7 stuff?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 11, 2009)

Maaaaybe  And the stuff that's going to be for sale tonight


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Maaaaybe  And the stuff that's going to be for sale tonight



whats for sale ?


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 11, 2009)

yeah DD, your FS link in your sig is broken


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 12, 2009)

Because I don't have pictures yet


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 12, 2009)

Too much talk and not enough pictures.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

I just posted some a few posts back


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> Too much talk and not enough pictures.



Agreed



Chicken Patty said:


> I just posted some a few posts back



That was too long ago


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 12, 2009)

+1

too long ago.

theres none on this page yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

damn you guys lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

here you go cry babies, not hardware close up, so I give you a ink to the post

enjoy!
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1513183&postcount=3126


----------



## MRCL (Aug 13, 2009)

Please excuse the dust. I noticed it only on the picture.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 13, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Please excuse the dust. I noticed it only on the picture.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090812/Foto0294.jpg



Yeah, I hear ya....this looked perfectly shiny clean when I snapped it!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

nothing beats my video card.  Did you guys see that pic where I had the heatsink of my 4870 out and it had like  a thick layer of dust


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 13, 2009)

Hahaha....I remember that CP, that was jokes!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hahaha....I remember that CP, that was jokes!!



yeah man, that was totall insane dude


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 13, 2009)

its not what you think...


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 13, 2009)

It's not a motherboard? So Transformers are real :O


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 13, 2009)

everyone keeps thinking its a rampage 2 gene and its not.

its an unreleased maximus 2 gene p45 board.


----------



## arroyo (Aug 13, 2009)

http://img.techpowerup.org/090720/gpucooler.jpg



theorw said:


> It looks like a lapped 3870 cooler to me...IS it?????



BINGO ! You have won !  Beer plaese for this gentlemen.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> everyone keeps thinking its a rampage 2 gene and its not.
> 
> its an unreleased maximus 2 gene p45 board.



thats why i can see it saying maximus ii gene above the pci slot


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 13, 2009)

i love this.... especially the newer boards with the blue ones...


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 13, 2009)

I think you can get closer


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 13, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I think you can get closer



cant get focused


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 13, 2009)

thats your macro mode?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 13, 2009)

heres macro mode...


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 13, 2009)

Ahhhh thank you sir, thats way more sexy than the first one!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 13, 2009)

i put some masking tape over my flash to tone down the lighting a bit. i think im going to leave it on to keep the glare down.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> everyone keeps thinking its a rampage 2 gene and its not.
> 
> its an unreleased maximus 2 gene p45 board.




Yea, i read it in another thread.

Why was it un-released? And is there any spec pages on it?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 14, 2009)

not alot of info on it. theres a few reviews posted in my M2G thread


----------



## MRCL (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 14, 2009)

my new evap for waterchiller...


----------



## btarunr (Aug 14, 2009)

I've tried some macro, no flash, all ambient night light.






This old dusty NIC has been fit as a horse for around a decade. mmm, crab card. 






I liked this one. The text in the shadows was able to resolve properly.

Some GTX200 cooler erotica:
















The cooler put up a brave fight when I decided to replace it with one that actually works:






I put up some rough snaps of my sound card too. To begin with, the lone SDRAM chip on the Xtreme Gamer. The target was to make the faint serial number (below the "KOR") legible, though I guess I'll need flash, and some better work:






Many things went wrong with this one. The angle I had to take it from, random shaking, and the chip being nestled in a forest of capacitors:






This came out better, though it's still begging for better light:






Finally, a little unrelated, but here's some fine text on my GTA4 box. Flash came to its rescue:


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 15, 2009)

Some sexyness of my Asus Radeon X300 from around 2004. 128MB, still works great.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2009)

wow nice x300, my e7200 rig is using an x800


----------



## btarunr (Aug 15, 2009)

AMD RX780 (AMD 770, AMD 790X)





Looks big, doesn't it? It isn't. 






That's about as big as a 1 Rupee coin (which is as big as a $0.25).






Two old boards I'm trying to revive.


----------



## twicksisted (Aug 15, 2009)

hehe... I dig the "thumbs up" on the rupee


----------



## btarunr (Aug 15, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> hehe... I dig the "thumbs up" on the rupee



That's part of our 2008 series coins. It's the most practical coin design for India in my opinion. The obverse side has a pictogram of the amount (helps illiterates), and the reverse has an embossing that's unique to the amount (helps blind people).






What's funny is both are part of pop-culture as "thumbs up" and "v sign"


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2009)

nice shot moonpig


----------



## twicksisted (Aug 16, 2009)

btarunr said:


> That's part of our 2008 series coins. It's the most practical coin design for India in my opinion. The obverse side has a pictogram of the amount (helps illiterates), and the reverse has an embossing that's unique to the amount (helps blind people).
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090815/Capture084.png
> 
> What's funny is both are part of pop-culture as "thumbs up" and "v sign"



hehe awesome 
I must do an india trip sometime... next time i actually get some time off... goa i think


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 16, 2009)

4x1GB PNY XLR8 DDR2-1173 in my DFI LP JR P45-T2RS with dual PCI-E 6-Pins coming out of my EVGA GTX 260.





Expansion slots on the GA-EX58-UD3R with my i7 920 D0 in the background.





1,336 pins 










My clockgen: ICS9LPRS914EKLF.





Full Copper Xiggy HDT goodness.





E8400 E0 + DFI LP JR P45-T2RS.





More software than hardware... DanishTurtle's got a bit of a drug problem.





Core i7 920 D0 + GA-EX58-UD3R.





Mmm...X58.


----------



## twicksisted (Aug 16, 2009)

lolz whats up with the needles bro?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm waiting for the trained eye to tell me what they are...


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 16, 2009)

its a ton of Shin Etsu!


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 16, 2009)

Winner! LOL twicksisted you thought I was a heroin addict for a minute there didn't you?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 16, 2009)

I thought diabetic first, seen the gray and was like WTF, clicked to get a closer look...lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 16, 2009)

Aw, I was doing some investigative work. 
http://www.microsi.com/company.htm


----------



## btarunr (Aug 16, 2009)

Before a cleanup.


----------



## cowie (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 18, 2009)

UD5P 




3.8 @ stock volts on am2+ board 
i miss this chip


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

you got the AMD rig already assasin, or are those older pics?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Yukikaze (Aug 21, 2009)

My brand new i7 975 sitting impatiently on my DFI LP DK X58-T3eH6 with the OCZ RAM reflecting the mobo:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2009)

very nice shot.  Missing anything to get it running?


----------



## Yukikaze (Aug 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> very nice shot.  Missing anything to get it running?



Nope. Typing off it right now. Going to overclock it after I sleep a bit (00:15 here right now).

The only thing I did with it so far was reduce the voltage at stock to 1.056v and check that it is stable at that setting.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 21, 2009)

Took this last night, figured it belongs here....


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 21, 2009)

Ah, good 'ol SuperLAWN.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 21, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Ah, good 'ol SuperLAWN.



not my superLAWN anymore, at least not after Saturday. System Viper traded a huge plate of cookies for it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 21, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> UD5P
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090818/P1000945.jpg
> 3.8 @ stock volts on am2+ board
> i miss this chip
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090818/P1000944.jpg



i have a cacyc ac 0915apmw

it does around the same, i still havent found an end, it still reacts to lower temperatures.
i probably need overkill-watercooling. but i think 4 ghz 1.5v 17 iterations linx stable are a beginning^^. currently on 3.7 1,372v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Nope. Typing off it right now. Going to overclock it after I sleep a bit (00:15 here right now).
> 
> The only thing I did with it so far was reduce the voltage at stock to 1.056v and check that it is stable at that setting.



great, keep us posted man


----------



## Yukikaze (Aug 22, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> not my superLAWN anymore, at least not after Saturday. System Viper traded a huge plate of cookies for it



Better be the right kind of cookies, then


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you got the AMD rig already assasin, or are those older pics?



older pics ill take some new ones of my board


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sapphire HD4770s with TR HR-03 Rev. cooling.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 25, 2009)

That's hawt. On a DFI LP JR with G.Skill Pi Blacks too. Very nice, reminds me of what I would have done with my old system


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 25, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> That's hawt. On a DFI LP JR with G.Skill Pi Blacks too. Very nice, reminds me of what I would have done with my old system





Yeah as soon as I see a good reason to upgrade I'll jump. For the time being my system rocks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

looks amazing sonda5


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 29, 2009)

Big Scythe fan blowing on bottom case hdd area and above another Scythe Fan blowing into another Silverstone Fan blowing on Xfire HD4770s.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 4, 2009)

got me a new camera today and decided to play around.

still dont have it figured out but im getting there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2009)

what cam did you get FIT?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 4, 2009)

canon SX120IS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> canon SX120IS



nice bro, got a good deal on it?   I wanna get me cam and a good lens, but thats some money


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 4, 2009)

not the best deal. just wanted one and got one that had decent features and good res. its 10mp and has a bunch of manual settings that i wanted.

great for reviews....

which i will be testing it out very soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> not the best deal. just wanted one and got one that had decent features and good res. its 10mp and has a bunch of manual settings that i wanted.
> 
> great for reviews....
> 
> which i will be testing it out very soon



cool, well good luck on your reviews, and have fun with it dude


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 4, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> Sapphire HD4770s with TR HR-03 Rev. cooling.
> 
> 
> http://minidriven.com/GreenMachine/TRHR03REVAXfireHD4770s.jpg



Those things are sexy as hell man


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 4, 2009)

my nikon digital camera sucks  but here are some pictures... Guess the graphics card. Last pic is 2 Celeron Ds


----------



## Wile E (Sep 4, 2009)

Voodoo 5 5500?


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 4, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Voodoo 5 5500?



no it's the voodoo 5 5001 :O jk yeah it's hte voodoo 5 5500 AGP 2x. I had the PCI version but I lost it at high school in grade 12 (2 years ago)


----------



## theorw (Sep 4, 2009)

Guess what this is...?!


----------



## btarunr (Sep 4, 2009)

Intel X48 MCH.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 4, 2009)

new camera takes great pics...


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 8, 2009)

Fresh chipset cooling upgrades with Thermalright HR-05 SLI/IFX and the Enzotech SLF-1 with Gelid Extreme GC paste.


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 8, 2009)

pics of my new chip which im very excited bout will come soon!!


----------



## bissa (Oct 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I thought diabetic first, seen the gray and was like WTF, clicked to get a closer look...lol



WTF? i could read what it was without resizing it. are your guys eyes that bad?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 14, 2009)

Skype'n with Oda, bored and took these in a few secs:


----------



## audiotranceable (Nov 14, 2009)

oh yeah some close pics of my PH2 rig. I forgot to post the close up pics here

Not the greatest because the camera is just a point and shoot camera.. but still pretty good


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 14, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> oh yeah some close pics of my PH2 rig. I forgot to post the close up pics here
> 
> http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1746/dscn0953mq.jpg
> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/3562/dscn0954l.jpg
> ...



Yeah uh huh, I saw you over there at HWC. Can't hide it anymore  haha just kidding, really nice board you've got there, love me a Gigabyte any day of the week


----------



## audiotranceable (Nov 14, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah uh huh, I saw you over there at HWC. Can't hide it anymore  haha just kidding, really nice board you've got there, love me a Gigabyte any day of the week



Yeah i'm on OCN/HWC and here. I think unknownm username was taken here so I used my name


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 20, 2009)

Got inspired to go ahead and take pics in case I need to get rid of it at a moment's notice for a 5850.


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 22, 2009)

Original HD5770 reference heat sink.


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 22, 2009)

OCZ Premier DDR400 sticks.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 22, 2009)

*Where's TPU!*

Find the 3 "TPU"s and win a prize!

1.*Green Flames*


2.*Pin City*


3.*Xig Pipes*


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 22, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091122/keep17268.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091122/keep18.jpg



Those are good angles, I like it! Just get rid of the dust and the shots will look perfect.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 22, 2009)

Naked Supreme FX soundcard





OCZ Reaper RAM (not a really great picture I admit)


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 22, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Find the 3 "TPU"s and win a prize!
> 
> 1.*Green Flames*
> View attachment 30789
> ...



Found the first 2, couldn't find the last one.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 22, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Found the first 2, couldn't find the last one.



Save the best for last


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 23, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Those are good angles, I like it! Just get rid of the dust and the shots will look perfect.



haha thanks i no but i have no cpmpressed air  i like taking shots of electronics at really close angles, make then look like something else like buildings and things


----------



## MRCL (Nov 23, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> haha thanks i no but i have no cpmpressed air  i like taking shots of electronics at really close angles, make then look like something else like buildings and things



I love such pictures. They show the hardware in a special way, makes them really sexy. Now if only my phone cam wouldn't suck so hard in makro mode...


----------



## IINexusII (Nov 23, 2009)

heres some old stuff

p4 laptop fan





p4 motherboard 




wd mypassport external


----------



## theonedub (Nov 23, 2009)

The broken 7300LE on my desk exposed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2009)

Bring this thread back to the top bee otches!!!


My new PSU, BFG 1000W Modular


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bring this thread back to the top bee otches!!!
> 
> 
> My new PSU, BFG 1000W Modular
> ...



i recon they would look so much better if you opened it up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> i recon they would look so much better if you opened it up



Like actually open the actual PSU?  No thanks, I don't want to void the warranty


----------



## MRCL (Dec 9, 2009)

Just picked up today 










I really need to get a camera that can take decent macro shots, its a pita with those stupid auto-focus mobile phone cameras.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

Awesome Marcel.   Have you put it in the rig yet?


----------



## MRCL (Dec 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome Marcel.   Have you put it in the rig yet?



No, its cradle (the EVGA P55 SLI) is not yet here. According to the shop it should be here tomorrow. At least I hope. And even then, I haven't ordered the water gear yet, and I have no GPU... uuh its gonna take a while


----------



## MRCL (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## shevanel (Dec 10, 2009)

safe sex


----------



## MRCL (Dec 10, 2009)

More pics


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 12, 2009)

REBORN !!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

looks good, love the RAM heatsinks


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 12, 2009)

It DOES look good!

love the MATRIX logo on the GTX!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 12, 2009)

Here's what I got to offer:
My Samsung DVD mainboard: (needs replacing)





And a video card I can't think of the name I found in an old Pentium 1 MMX computer:


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 12, 2009)

MRCL can you post pics of the hd4890 thing like full gpu pics??

heres mine:


----------



## MRCL (Dec 12, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> MRCL can you post pics of the hd4890 thing like full gpu pics??
> 
> heres mine:
> [url]http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/2789/isl656bcrz2.th.jpg[/URL]
> ...



You mean without the cooler on? Naked chip? Gimme a sec, I'll search the thread where I posted about putting those coolers on...


----------



## MRCL (Dec 12, 2009)

And of course


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 12, 2009)

MRCL said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090510/Roundup.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090510/Naked card.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090510/Block closeup.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090510/Blocks mounted.jpg
> ...



I WANT!!!!


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 13, 2009)

Here's oven Roasted 8800GTX G80 shots. Its been baked to perfection.(but still doesnt workie)











@MRCL Your one lucky dude, I would love to be bumpin 2x4890's.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 13, 2009)

3dsage said:


> @MRCL Your one lucky dude, I would love to be bumpin 2x4890's.



Heh atm there's only one 4890 bumpin, I suspect the other one is dead.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2009)

here are some oldies

the Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 i did som HDR on







Rampage II Gene 





memory lane?





GTX-295 single PCB HDR 










hope you guys like it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> here are some oldies
> 
> the Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 i did som HDR on
> 
> ...



how do you modify pictures this way?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2009)

you need a DSLR camera i think, i have one, and thet set something called AEB? that is what its called on my EOS 1000D to 2-0-2 and then you take 3 pictures, 

then you download a program called photomatrix and then you just load the 3 pictures you've taken in to the program and the you can very easy do some HDR, it is a program special made for that purpose, hop you understand, i'm danish so the english isnt good


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you need a DSLR camera i think, i have one, and thet set something called AEB? that is what its called on my EOS 1000D to 2-0-2 and then you take 3 pictures,
> 
> then you download a program called photomatrix and then you just load the 3 pictures you've taken in to the program and the you can very easy do some HDR, it is a program special made for that purpose, hop you understand, i'm danish so the english isnt good



its alright, now i know, you just need a special camera for it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2009)

not a speciel camera i think, you just need to have that option in your settings i gues, so in someway it is special?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> not a speciel camera i think, you just need to have that option in your settings i gues, so in someway it is special?



i dont really know, i know nearly nothing about photographing
just looked good


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2009)

haha thx dude, i know nothing too, just getting to know the basic stuff, but the EOS1000d i really good for starters and is not that expensive, i payed like 400€ for mine.

and i just love that camera.

so now i'll get a tripod soon, much better for closeups, and basically all other pictures i think


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 13, 2009)

Thats some nice stuff Don.

You can also use plugins for PS for HDR effect. If you have PS.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Thats some nice stuff Don.
> 
> You can also use plugins for PS for HDR effect. If you have PS.



thx 

i might do that, but atm i'm still in baby mode so i am totally noobish about it


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## thee neonlightning (Dec 13, 2009)

external HDD


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 13, 2009)

Some of my parts.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 13, 2009)

Koolance WB on Asus MB:





Lapped Xeon 3220:





The cooling beast:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2009)

smashed_99cbr said:


> http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd259/smashed_99cbr/computer/gtyh032-1.jpg
> 
> http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd259/smashed_99cbr/computer/new case/DSCF0964.jpg
> 
> ...



OMFG taht Intel i TOAST!!!!
how the hell did you do that

too much oc'ing or what+


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2009)

more 

Xiggy DK





ASUS M4A79XTD EVO Chipset coolers 
















4870x2, and yeah, i will clean it later!


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 13, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> OMFG taht Intel i TOAST!!!!
> how the hell did you do that
> 
> too much oc'ing or what+




its the 1156/foxconn socket design flaw...


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 13, 2009)

I get to add a few


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 13, 2009)

Here's a few randoms from my photo bucket account.













My welding/dremel goggles


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

looks like the fan on your CPU heatsink is sucking warm air from the GPU..how are your temps like that?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 13, 2009)

That's another thing I love about water cooling. I can actually see my motherboard.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> That's another thing I love about water cooling. I can actually see my motherboard.



if you have a sexy mobo that is a good thing but if  you don't like the way the mobo looks then air cooling can be like turning off the lights or a pillow over the face 

a good example I hate the purpleish ECS board so i have big CPU heatsink and 2 8800GTs one with a big heatsink and a fan over the mosfets i can't see much of the board


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> looks like the fan on your CPU heatsink is sucking warm air from the GPU..how are your temps like that?





Its from my AMD setup, I no longer have it.

GPU was 3870 @ 910mhz and it didn't go over 50c like that  
Can't remember cpu temps, but was a 905e so I suspect under 40 for load temps : ]


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Its from my AMD setup, I no longer have it.
> 
> GPU was 3870 @ 910mhz and it didn't go over 50c like that
> Can't remember cpu temps, but was a 905e so I suspect under 40 for load temps : ]



thats not all that bad then. I wouldn't like my CPU sucking the warm air like that but hey it works and keeps the noise down


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 13, 2009)

Worked great 

the fan is 90cfm so both heatsinks were getting rid of the heat so quickly it barely made a difference to temps.

I had a 2 c idle/load difference with this setup.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 13, 2009)

More to come; still figuring out how to use this camera properly. My first shots with no flash!  (and not done with cable management as you can see at top )


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 13, 2009)

I need a good camera, love how that fan looks.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks. The green is much deeper and dark irl; especially the tubing. This is a not expensive Olympus FE-340 by the way. I know nothing about cameras and photography though so I'll shut up now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 13, 2009)

smashed_99cbr said:


> its the 1156/foxconn socket design flaw...



Foxconn. Enough said.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Foxconn. Enough said.



Foxconn makes some good stuff. There like any other manufacture they have there flaws that need to be worked out


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 13, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> More to come; still figuring out how to use this camera properly. My first shots with no flash!  (and not done with cable management as you can see at top )
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Nxe3p.jpg



very nice pic an rig, like the effect on the fan, making it blur, dont no if it was ittentional lol



pantherx12 said:


> I need a good camera, love how that fan looks.


its fairly easy with most cameras to do that, obviously better ones have a better final effect but if you can control your shutter speed you can do things like bluring (good with shots of moving water too) you just need a stand or itl blur like hell


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2009)

so i stripped my lady naked and here is an upskirt pic

















and some AS 5 on her


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 13, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> very nice pic an rig, like the effect on the fan, making it blur, dont no if it was ittentional lol
> 
> 
> its fairly easy with most cameras to do that, obviously better ones have a better final effect but if you can control your shutter speed you can do things like bluring (good with shots of moving water too) you just need a stand or itl blur like hell




Yeah like I said, a good camera


----------



## theorw (Dec 13, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so i stripped my lady naked and here is an upskirt pic
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091213/IMG_2843.jpg
> 
> ...



Give your cores a good clean up man!!!The white TM on the side...They worth it!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2009)

i did, after i saw the pics, i might be lapping my phenom II 965 tomorrow:-D


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 13, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Yeah like I said, a good camera



haha ok you win man


----------



## theorw (Dec 13, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i did, after i saw the pics, i might be lapping my phenom II 965 tomorrow:-D



Go for it!


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 14, 2009)

is that an arctic cooler fan thingie?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 14, 2009)

yes, i had to "adjust it" to make room got the green operating lights optic cable on my 9800 GTX+


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 14, 2009)

coolness^^

nice pic


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 14, 2009)

Time to go vintage old-schkool . . .


Name 'em if you know 'em:




*1.*








*2.*








*3.*








*4.*








*5.*








*6.*


----------



## thee neonlightning (Dec 14, 2009)

sorry for more same - ish pictures...but i like messing about with the cam


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: bunch o old stuff.

Top is a GFX card, matrox maybe?


----------



## jaredpace (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## imperialreign (Dec 14, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Re: bunch o old stuff.
> 
> Top is a GFX card, matrox maybe?





*Blasphemy!!!!*



Naw, top pic is a *3DFX VooDoo 3 2000 AGP*

Below that:
*Sound Blaster 2.0 ISA*
*Intel 80286 CPU @ 10MHz*
*Hercules Graphics Card ISA*
*Ensoniq Audio 4-Channel PCI*
*SiS Soeckt 2 motherboard*

Aside from the motherboard (which I just grabbed for shits and giggles), everything else played some form of critical or important role in the ongoing development of modern hardware.


----------



## IINexusII (Dec 14, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> *Blasphemy!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Intel 80286 CPU @ 10MHz*

i lold hard for some reason...

mobile phones would pwn that in this age, its amazing how fast technology advances


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 14, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> *Intel 80286 CPU @ 10MHz*
> 
> i lold hard for some reason...
> 
> mobile phones would pwn that in this age, its amazing how fast technology advances



My phone haz two cores


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 14, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> *Intel 80286 CPU @ 10MHz*
> 
> i lold hard for some reason...
> 
> mobile phones would pwn that in this age, its amazing how fast technology advances



Yerp . . . and I remember when getting a CPU clocked at 10MHz was considered fast as hell . . .


and when the 80486s were rolling out at 40Mhz or so, and they were phenomenally faster than the 386 CPUs . . .

and lest we forget the video realm . . . I remember when 3D accelrators were a seperate card.  There were quite a few games that required one to even be able to play properly, and during the early days of the 3D accelerator (what we now call a GPU), it wasn't unusual to have two video cards in a rig . . . one handled the day-to-day 2D video, the 3D accelerator was used only for gaming and 3D apps.  A lot of 2D cards could handle some of the games, but were so slow it was pointless (like watching a Pentium4 + X1950 rig trying to run Crysis maxed out); the only solution was to spend the money on a 3D accelerator.

Around the time of the VooDoo 2 / VooDoo 3 (1998-1999), the move towards integrated 2D/3D units started to happen . . . in which case, a 3D accelerator performed the roles of a 2D VGA adapter, as well as it's 3D accelerator capabilities . . . thus was born the first GPU (although, nVidia supposedly lays claim to the title of "First GPU," that's absolute BS . . . 3DFX rightly holds that distinct honor in actual hardware form, although they never refered to their units as a Graphics Processing Unit).


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 15, 2009)

okay i tried some night shooting of my Deathadder, and the room is like totally dark execpt my 120mm fan and the mouse, my lcd was turned of also


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 15, 2009)

Sweet Asus case!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 15, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sweet Asus case!



what are you referring to?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 15, 2009)

The mobo box


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 15, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> The mobo box



oh yeah now i get it haha

you just didn't quote anything 

and yeah, gotta love it when you're testen:-D


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 15, 2009)

You mean that's only temporary? Awww


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 15, 2009)

nja, sometimes i do this  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and other times its just on the table,


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 16, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Found the first 2, couldn't find the last one.



Ha it`s on the cap in pic 1 on the pcb of the cpu in pic 2 and on the fan wire in pic 3...


----------



## v12dock (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2009)

v12dock said:


> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n225/v12dock/DSCF0715.jpg



wow dude that is zhiny

is it difficult to lap the amd cpu? i've done it with some intels, but they have like no cpu'pins on that can bend, did that happend to you?


----------



## v12dock (Dec 16, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wow dude that is zhiny
> 
> is it difficult to lap the amd cpu? i've done it with some intels, but they have like no cpu'pins on that can bend, did that happend to you?



Ha well I just got a few layers of paper towels and used that hold the pins. But I still got some rubbing compound and stuff on the pins, and bent a few but I was able to bend them back and cleaned the pins with rubbing alcohol and a toothbrush


----------



## v12dock (Dec 16, 2009)

The cubs game


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 16, 2009)

v12dock said:


> Ha well I just got a few layers of paper towels and used that hold the pins. But I still got some rubbing compound and stuff on the pins, and bent a few but I was able to bend them back and cleaned the pins with rubbing alcohol and a toothbrush



Could you just use the plastic thing it comes in for lapping it? It has the black foam in it to protect the the pins.Nice job on it too ,Let us know how much of drop in temps it brings.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2009)

v12dock said:


> Ha well I just got a few layers of paper towels and used that hold the pins. But I still got some rubbing compound and stuff on the pins, and bent a few but I was able to bend them back and cleaned the pins with rubbing alcohol and a toothbrush



thx for the tip dude, i might do it with my 965, but only if i get my hans on another cpu, so if something happends under lapping i still have a cpu haha



H82LUZ73 said:


> Could you just use the plastic thing it comes in for lapping it? It has the black foam in it to protect the the pins.Nice job on it too ,Let us know how much of drop in temps it brings.



oh yeah thought about that, but i threw mine away
so i gues ill be using v12dock's advice


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2009)

Here's a Samsung GDDR5 chip off of one of my 5850's.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wow dude that is zhiny
> 
> is it difficult to lap the amd cpu? i've done it with some intels, but they have like no cpu'pins on that can bend, did that happend to you?



i lapped my AMD CPUs I didn't have any problems at all. I used the foam that came with the CPU(what it ships in) and put that over the pins and tried to keep ahold of the sides of the chip and not the pins. lapped 2 AMDs (5kBE,4850e) and no Intel chips (yet)






H82LUZ73 said:


> Could you just use the plastic thing it comes in for lapping it? It has the black foam in it to protect the the pins.Nice job on it too ,Let us know how much of drop in temps it brings.



that didn't work for me as the plastic rubbed the sand paper and kept the chip from touching it... btw i got about 5-7c drop (IIRC)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 16, 2009)

erocker said:


> Here's a Samsung GDDR5 chip off of one of my 5850's



Teh secks. Nice shot.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i lapped my AMD CPUs I didn't have any problems at all. I used the foam that came with the CPU(what it ships in) and put that over the pins and tried to keep ahold of the sides of the chip and not the pins. lapped 2 AMDs (5kBE,4850e) and no Intel chips (yet)
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/S5030835.jpg
> 
> 
> that didn't work for me as the plastic rubbed the sand paper and kept the chip from touching it... btw i got about 5-7c drop (IIRC)



niceness^^ but i do not have that foam, so i'll just use som paper, 
but that looks very nice, which grids do you use?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 16, 2009)

Ha look at this computer Dell P4 i think,Look at the dust,then look at my system which has more dirt.The guy with the Dell said he could not figure out why it would not boot look at the arc from static it left hahaha

I took of the side panel, find this Yikes run it is super HAIRY COMPUTER FUZZBALLS  







PS I am using a Kodak 8.0 Mega Pixels camera for the shots.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2009)

omg dude that is sooo nasty, i hate hairy pc's, and other things


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL Yeah I sold him an old AMD Socket A Palomino  

I see in this thread about smokers and air compressors for cleaning out stuff,Well I used my 40 hp air compressor to clean out my system yesterday and look at the cooler,I find a way to take the fan off I will soak that 9700NT in warm soapy water.


Here is my old socket A Palomino    which is still running up on my workbench


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 18, 2009)

RII GENE in effect


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

you show yours, i'll show you mine 

it is sold though

man i miss that board, prob, the BEST m-atx board i've ever owned


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 19, 2009)

No doubt, even though I only used mine for less than two weeks. Before I sold my 920, needed those extra bucks.
But I should be i7 again by the begining of Jan.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 19, 2009)

yeah me too, but i'm in the p55 dilemma, dunno witch to buy now


----------



## Hunt3r (Dec 19, 2009)

I want a shirt republic of gamers more I do not think here in Brazil .. I saw a friend of mine with it .. follow the link below
time 0:23

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=690TBdBhrR8


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 19, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> niceness^^ but i do not have that foam, so i'll just use som paper,
> but that looks very nice, which grids do you use?



stated with 800>1000>1500>2000


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 19, 2009)

Hunt3r said:


> I want a shirt republic of gamers more I do not think here in Brazil .. I saw a friend of mine with it .. follow the link below
> time 0:23
> 
> great video i think, and yeah the shirt is nice
> ...





p_o_s_pc said:


> stated with 800>1000>1500>2000



ey thx dude


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 19, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah me too, but i'm in the p55 dilemma, dunno witch to buy now



Go X58, what if you want Hexa core. You'll be struck with p55. 
If i have my facts straight.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 19, 2009)

yeah you're right, the classy boards costs around the same as an rampage II extreme, maybe i should try it, and see if its SO wild as people say.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hunt3r said:


> I want a shirt republic of gamers more I do not think here in Brazil .. I saw a friend of mine with it .. follow the link below
> time 0:23
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=690TBdBhrR8



cool video what is that song and who sings it is freaking awesome.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 19, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ey thx dude



ey is something from germanic countries. americans know only "hey"!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2009)

mmmmh

not mine though, but a friend of mine that i builded a new rig for

but damn that mobo is nice IRL


----------



## HammerON (Dec 20, 2009)

That is a sexy mobo! Love the color scheme


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2009)

yeah its awesome, and when i put the 5870 in it, it completed the scheme i think


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 20, 2009)

Love that P180+, I have that case its so sweet.

Can you believe my 1kW ProXtream fits inside that PSU housing.

I got a give it up, that build would be my ideal setup right now. Nice dude


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2009)

its an p193, but they all look the same on the inside 

its a really nice rig hes got, i will do something similar next year, jan/feb

and if i can get my hands on a classe i will def. buy one. 

just to see if its just as good as people say it is

yeah there can be some HUGE PSU's in there i found out, there is like 2-3 inches clearence above the PSU, its insane,


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes, they do look the same inside. 
theres plenty of space for some of the bigger 1kW + PSU's , my P180 has a 120mm fan mounted between the PSU and HD rack, thats how I kind of figured it wasnt a 180.

BTW I only got it cause my brother got one, he called me over an showed me it. I was like this is my next case, and I got it.

Keeps things nice and cool, plus those tri-cools are a nice bonus.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2009)

yeah i like the compartment? thing so the things are seperated with their own airflow areas.

but damn, i can easily fit the 5970 inside, but this is not a triple gpu case, there is no room at the bottom pci-e slot haha


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 20, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah i like the compartment? thing so the things are seperated with their own airflow areas.
> 
> but damn, i can easily fit the 5970 inside, but this is not a triple gpu case, there is no room at the bottom pci-e slot haha



Yeah you run out of real estate at the bottom, also not that great for water cooling those holes arent positioned that well.

But the H50 Looks good in there


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2009)

haha we had to do some minor modding to the sidepanel cause it could not get on because of 2 screws from the H50 så vi had to cut of 2 small pieces of the sidepanel, where it bends around to the back, so you wont see it anyways


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 20, 2009)

Some close ups of the phase rig

http://img137.imageshack.us/g/dscn1035e.jpg/

Everybody should know what this is.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2009)

^^That's FITs top


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea, i might actually use it. 

I just dont know if i wanna go back to using water on the CPU. With the TRUE sometimes it gets to warm in here to keep the cpu at 4.0ghz.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Yea, i might actually use it.
> 
> I just dont know if i wanna go back to using water on the CPU. With the TRUE sometimes it gets to warm in here to keep the cpu at 4.0ghz.



As in it gets to warm for the cpu itself, or it gets too warm for you?

If the answer is it gets too warm for you, switching to water isn't going to help. You are still dumping _x_ watts of heat into the air. It's just that it will be coming from your rad instead of your heatsink. Switching to water doesn't change the amount of heat the cpu puts out, just how fast you can move that heat into the air.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 20, 2009)

The ambient temp is usually to warm for the true to keep up because somebody we know gets cold to fast.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> As in it gets to warm for the cpu itself, or it gets too warm for you?
> 
> If the answer is it gets too warm for you, switching to water isn't going to help. You are still dumping _x_ watts of heat into the air. It's just that it will be coming from your rad instead of your heatsink. Switching to water doesn't change the amount of heat the cpu puts out, just how fast you can move that heat into the air.



i made other experiences, during the last summer. but i wouldnt wanna risk a discussion, my head would start to smoke, because i would have to use english words, i may forgot

i just can say: the bigger the rad, the lower the ambients were for me, even if it was only 2 degrees. 
doesnt the air temperature, coming out of the rad, is dependant on the water temperature of the loop?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i made other experiences, during the last summer. but i wouldnt wanna risk a discussion, my head would start to smoke, because i would have to use english words, i may forgot
> 
> i just can say: the bigger the rad, the lower the ambients were for me, even if it was only 2 degrees.
> doesnt the air temperature, coming out of the rad, is dependant on the water temperature of the loop?



The water temp depends on the cpu wattage, which doesn't change at the same settings. The cpu still puts out the same heat whether water or air cooled.

Now, the more airflow provided by the xtra fans on a bigger rad may help to move more air, and push some of the heat out of the room. But seal the room, and both the air cooled setup and the water setup will make the room just as hot.

Doesn't matter tho, he was talking about the TRUE getting heat soaked, and not being able to keep the cpu cool.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> The water temp depends on the cpu wattage, which doesn't change at the same settings. The cpu still puts out the same heat whether water or air cooled.
> 
> Now, the more airflow provided by the xtra fans on a bigger rad may help to move more air, and push some of the heat out of the room. But seal the room, and both the air cooled setup and the water setup will make the room just as hot.
> 
> Doesn't matter tho, he was talking about the TRUE getting heat soaked, and not being able to keep the cpu cool.


youre right about that sealed room. i have to keep my doors open, to keep temperatures within range


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 21, 2009)

hers some I just took


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 22, 2009)

one of my 2 hwlabs gtx560's with 4 delta 140x50mm 376cfm 6k rpm fans and black BP barbs


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 22, 2009)

OTT springs to mind.

This is where projects I've given up on go, also boxes!






Favourite tool XD


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Nick89 (Dec 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> Here's a Samsung GDDR5 chip off of one of my 5850's.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1789.jpg



What camera did you use to take that picture?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

Fit that rad/fan setup just looks hawt!!!


----------



## Nick89 (Dec 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> one of my 2 hwlabs gtx560's with 4 delta 140x50mm 376cfm 6k rpm fans and black BP barbs
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31574&stc=1&d=1261501293



I bet that Rad would take off and fly away if not bolted down.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 22, 2009)

Fit how many degrees f did using those fans vs standard fans cut down on?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 22, 2009)

the black barbs look hawt...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

Agreed.  Nice shots, made a light box or photo box?  Whatever that's called.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 22, 2009)

just this....






and i got a box from mountainmods.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice, what light are you using for your photos?

A box from MM is always interesting


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 22, 2009)

yes.. it will house some of the items i have shown here today


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, your box looks a lot better shape then mine did when I got it.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey Fist you had me at Mountain-Mods so little Google and is this what you got ?http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews.php?/cases_cooling/mountain_mods_ascension_pc_case/1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

Can't wait to see the build fit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 22, 2009)

thats MM but no where near the case i got.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 22, 2009)

check out my cpu/ram cooler.. haha!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

Two for the price of one, I like that


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

Fit, that just looks fucking sexy man!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 23, 2009)

Fits, that is sexy!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 23, 2009)

so i tried a little B/W thing, went pretty well with no tripod, just with my hands


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091222/Capture645.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091222/Capture646.jpg



Man dude, if I didnt mind living in the streets I would buy that setup

Love that shityourdadsays man, hilarious, and raw. Brutaly honest though.

@ Don, that pic looks cool. But it doesnt do that dark knight justice.


----------



## rewindlabs (Dec 23, 2009)

This Tuniq looks pretty sweet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

rewindlabs said:


> This Tuniq looks pretty sweet



Where's the Tuniq?


----------



## rewindlabs (Dec 23, 2009)

Accidentally double posted


----------



## douglatins (Dec 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Where's the Tuniq?



Again, can someone point out that tuniq in the pic?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

douglatins said:


> Again, can someone point out that tuniq in the pic?



I think he was just messing with us, no cooler in that pic.


----------



## rewindlabs (Dec 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think he was just messing with us, no cooler in that pic.



Oh yall caught me


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 23, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Man dude, if I didnt mind living in the streets I would buy that setup
> 
> Love that shityourdadsays man, hilarious, and raw. Brutaly honest though.
> 
> @ Don, that pic looks cool. But it doesnt do that dark knight justice.



what would then?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Fit that rad/fan setup just looks hawt!!!





Fitseries3 said:


> the black barbs look hawt...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31577&stc=1&d=1261507380
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31578&stc=1&d=1261507380


If either of you 2 ever use the word hawt again, I am hopping in the car, and driving my ass down to Texas with a detour thru Florida, and I am kicking you both in the balls.

That is all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> If either of you 2 ever use the word hawt again, I am hopping in the car, and driving my ass down to Texas with a detour thru Florida, and I am kicking you both in the balls.
> 
> That is all.



  You have anything against that word?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 23, 2009)

you should... its a lot hawter down here than in PA


----------



## Wile E (Dec 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You have anything against that word?



It reminds me of Paris Hilton. Seriously, lose your ability to have children. I'd avoid the word if I were you.  lol


----------



## Wile E (Dec 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you should... its a lot hawter down here than in PA



That's it, I'm warming the car up as we speak. lol.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 23, 2009)

LOLZ^^

That is SO hawt!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice black & white pic 


Man its not as cold as they said it was gonna be today, little hawt actually


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, very nice black and Whites..

Oh yeah, CP, your right.. It's so hawt, I had to put shorts on when I woke up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, very nice black and Whites..
> 
> Oh yeah, CP, your right.. It's so hawt, I had to put shorts on when I woke up



I'm dressed up in damn long sleeve shirt and a Tie    Time to switch to iPhone and go to work


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm dressed up in damn long sleeve shirt and a Tie    Time to switch to iPhone and go to work



Ouch, I be off, so nothing says a good day off, like shorts in December


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah I work in a full fledge office uniform    I work tomorrow too!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah I work in a full fledge office uniform    I work tomorrow too!



I work in a chef's coat.. lol.. I work tomorrow and 16h on Christmas Day.. 

I'm working on it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

Damn CS, I thought I had it bad working tomorrow.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nice black & white pic
> 
> 
> Man its not as cold as they said it was gonna be today, little hawt actually



You guys laugh, but I'm typing this from my iPhone at a rest stop in North Carolina on I-95 as we speak.


----------



## erocker (Dec 24, 2009)

I found my old x800GTO (R430 core/unlocked to 16p w/AC Silencer 5) from a while ago. I dissassembled it and cleaned it up. It looks great! Unfortunately, it doesn't work at all. The ol' 9800SE will have to keep working.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2009)

Wile E said:


> You guys laugh, but I'm typing this from my iPhone at a rest stop in North Carolina on I-95 as we speak.



Just remember Wile.. My place is closer then CP's so hit me on the way! 


E:\ May it rest in peace (or pieces).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 24, 2009)

not exactly a closeup but still some good pics i think

its crazy to think i was the 1st person in USA to have these rads and the 1st person in the world to have a custom MountainMods case to hold them. 

i cant wait till this build is done. ALL water on an amazing setup.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 24, 2009)

Hmmmmmm, after I crush your balls, I think I'll shall take your rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2009)

Wile E said:


> You guys laugh, but I'm typing this from my iPhone at a rest stop in North Carolina on I-95 as we speak.



you'll be in just after I leave my house, going on vacation, can't say where though.


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 24, 2009)

I can't look at the word "hawt" and not think about all the jewels of society at hawtness.com (caution, might be a bit of a stretch for some work places).

Sorry, once you see that site then "hawt" ceases to be any sort of endearing term.  lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 25, 2009)

uh i guess my Phenom II didn't like that i took the Dark Knight off:-S


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

lap that CPU and it will look better then ever. Nothing like a nice 2k grit lap job finished with some rubbing compound


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 25, 2009)

i guess i have to, and the cooler as well, i think the heatpipes made those scratches


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 25, 2009)

It won't make that much of a difference it being that scratched.

I've had procs I've scratched to buggery and only had a 1 c difference in load temps, if you use a good silver based thermal paste mind you.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> It won't make that much of a difference it being that scratched.
> 
> I've had procs I've scratched to buggery and only had a 1 c difference in load temps, if you use a good silver paste thermal paste mind you.



to me its more about looks then temps. lapping the CPU and heatsink makes it look better and gives a nice little drop in temps. 

I'm also sure the same would apply if you use MX-2 or the like.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 25, 2009)

rebuilt my HTPC today to tidy up the wiring...


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 25, 2009)

Heh I don't see any wires now


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 25, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> rebuilt my HTPC today to tidy up the wiring...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31641&stc=1&d=1261777348
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31642&stc=1&d=1261777348



what a beauty


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what a beauty



+1 
that is a great job


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

great job FIT, any pictures with the panel on, you know like a finished shot of it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/VidaBox/vCase3_HTPC_Case/images/finished.jpg



Thanks FIT, that looks great bro, nice/sleek/small.  WINNER!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 25, 2009)

yeah she has a PII 550BE in the heart of it all. i may need a better cooler for this machine.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 26, 2009)

Fit that is one sweet HTPC I took some shots of me putting my Old 6400+ Windsor BE into my old M3A32MVP -Wfi Deluxe board just waiting for some crucial ballstix to come back from RMA.will post them later.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yeah she has a PII 550BE in the heart of it all. i may need a better cooler for this machine.



maybe the Scythe Shuriken?


----------



## runnin17 (Dec 26, 2009)

FITS what case it that? I may look into getting one like it to replace my silverstone LC03


----------



## Hale88 (Dec 26, 2009)

My GTX 285 FTW


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

Hale88 said:


> My GTX 285 FTW
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4048/4196211141_d0a6f09c61_b.jpg



Looks great man 

What part of FL you in?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 26, 2009)

I haven't seen anyone near Jacksonville here.. so I hope there...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I haven't seen anyone near Jacksonville here.. so I hope there...


----------



## Wile E (Dec 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yeah she has a PII 550BE in the heart of it all. i may need a better cooler for this machine.



I have an opty heatpipe cooler in my AMD machine. Would be willing to give it plus cash for a Xiggy 92mm HDT cooler or equivalent.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 26, 2009)

My Custom made ram cooler : ]


----------



## Hale88 (Dec 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looks great man
> 
> What part of FL you in?



I live in Brandenton, FL about 3-4 hrs? from you


----------



## Hale88 (Dec 26, 2009)

My fav.


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> rebuilt my HTPC today to tidy up the wiring...
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31641&stc=1&d=1261777348
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31642&stc=1&d=1261777348


sexy in compact package


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 26, 2009)

Hale88 said:


> My fav.
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2621/4181217625_ba23cc63b2_b.jpg



Very nice. What cam are you using?


----------



## Hale88 (Dec 27, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Very nice. What cam are you using?



I am using Canon Rebel XSi with 28-105mm f3.5-4.5


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 27, 2009)

i ws bored today so i took the cooler of my 8800gts 











some of my Thermalright HR-03 GTX


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

^^^Nice shots


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 27, 2009)

thx CP, i got a tripod coming within 2 weeks 

so i can take some better pictures, my hands are way to shaky i think


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i ws bored today so i took the cooler of my 8800gts
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091226/Billede 008.jpg
> 
> ...



is that toilet paper on the ram Ic´s?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 27, 2009)

hahahahaha nooooo

i think it is thermal pads from the stock cooler 

dont have any replacement so i didn't remove it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hahahahaha nooooo
> 
> i think it is thermal pads from the stock cooler
> 
> dont have any replacement so i didn't remove it



ever considered buying new pads, or dot glueing a few little spreaders with a little mx2 on the IC´s? that doesnt look, like it can cool too good


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 27, 2009)

i have some laying around i think, 

should i use superglue mixed with MX2 or what?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thx CP, i got a tripod coming within 2 weeks
> 
> so i can take some better pictures, my hands are way to shaky i think



You'd be amazed at how much a Tripod helps


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You'd be amazed at how much a Tripod helps



yeah i know

my friend is an amateur photographer and the pics he takes are like wow, and mine are crappy, and we have the same camera haha

so i know how much it will help


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i have some laying around i think,
> 
> should i use superglue mixed with MX2 or what?



simple UHU, cardboard glue, something elastic and weak, should be sufficient... dont mix it ( i havent tried that, but should work too), just put a little drop ( like a small screwhead) on 2-4 sides, then add a drop of mx2, not too much. put on the spreaders. wait for half an hour, to an hour, to let it dry completely.
i get VERY good ram temps on my 8800gt with this kind of mod

EDIT: dont use superglue, i dont know how permanent this will get... you may risk ripping the IC off, during Removal
be careful, when applying mosfet sinks, so they dont short something out
REEDIT: 2000th post.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2009)

something different about this shot.....


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> something different about this shot.....
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31663&stc=1&d=1261879966



i wonder, how big it is... that are many expansion slots


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah i know
> 
> my friend is an amateur photographer and the pics he takes are like wow, and mine are crappy, and we have the same camera haha
> 
> so i know how much it will help


I actually use the camera better than the actual owner.  I have much more practice with it.  So you know what that means 



Velvet Wafer said:


> i wonder, how big it is... that are many expansion slots


Same thing I noticed


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 27, 2009)

damn that is like 4way SLI/Crossfire ready


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2009)

sure is 

wonder what vid cards and mobo will be used


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> sure is
> 
> wonder what vid cards and mobo will be used



Mobo, don't know.  Vid cards, new green cards?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2009)

oh come on... theres only 1 board it could be that is this big.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> oh come on... theres only 1 board it could be that is this big.



no clue... some tyan-like severe monster Server board?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

ASUS board?  The new p7 something super computer?  Meh, have no clue either.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 27, 2009)

EVGA 4-way Classy


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> EVGA 4-way Classy



yeperroos


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 27, 2009)

but i would NEVER buy the special 285 classified cards, have you seen the price tags on those f*****


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2009)

oh i dont plan to get anything older than gt300


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

good choice of board FIT, should be interesting


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 27, 2009)

good, i think it would be pure stupidity to buy them 

and just look at the price difference from US to Denmark

US http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...30526&cm_re=classified-_-14-130-526-_-Product 400*5,3 = 2080 DKK

Denmark http://old.edbpriser.dk/Products/Listprices.asp?ID=704967&searchArea=products&Soegeord=classified 3934/5,2 = 756 USD 

Danish prices are just


----------



## audiotranceable (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

there are still people, believing in Nvidia?
i dont know,if you can buy much more than a gt240 atm (new)? i didnt even saw a pic of a bare gt300 die, until now

no... gt 300 is still a myth for me

EDIT: Don, in danmark, your luxury taxes are VERY,VERY high, compared to other countries. if i were you, i would buy my stuff in Germany, like many danish people do ;-)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

audiotranceable said:


> http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/4926/dscn1659.jpg



Is that top card a Sapphire 4850?  Or a 5770?  Just looks like a Sapphire 4850 I had.  Anyhow, nice cards


----------



## audiotranceable (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Is that top card a Sapphire 4850?  Or a 5770?  Just looks like a Sapphire 4850 I had.  Anyhow, nice cards



4830 with flashed BIOS for more voltage which didn't to much. The card clocks to 710 core & 1130mhz memory.

the bottom card is the one I just got today. 5770


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> there are still people, believing in Nvidia?
> i dont know,if you can buy much more than a gt240 atm (new)? i didnt even saw a pic of a bare gt300 die, until now
> 
> no... gt 300 is still a myth for me
> ...



i do NOT belive in Nvidia or anything else, i am not a fanboy at all, i only buy what i think is best for me at the moment.

would you please link me some good german sites? who ships to denmark of cause


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

audiotranceable said:


> 4830 with flashed BIOS for more voltage which didn't to much. The card clocks to 710 core & 1130mhz memory.
> 
> the bottom card is the one I just got today. 5770



Thanks bro, I recognized the 5770, but the top one through me off


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm getting ready to play! Well tomorrow I'll play..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i do NOT belive in Nvidia or anything else, i am not a fanboy at all, i only buy what i think is best for me at the moment.
> 
> would you please link me some good german sites? who ships to denmark of cause



with the first statement, i meant Fit!

Home of Hardware

MIX-Computer


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> with the first statement, i meant Fit!
> 
> Home of Hardware
> 
> MIX-Computer



oh sorry haha 

thx dude, will check it out in a minute



Fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31665&stc=1&d=1261882969



awww zhat iz zexy but the dust kinda ruins the picture i think?



Cold Storm said:


> I'm getting ready to play! Well tomorrow I'll play..
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091226/_C260879.jpg
> 
> ...



nice^^ what color will you be using?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2009)

yeah its a bitch to keep clean. 

im running water on everything once i get it all together.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Fitseries3 said:
> 
> 
> > http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31665&stc=1&d=1261882969
> ...



Hey, dust only means that it's a great working product! 



(FIH) The Don said:


> nice^^ what color will you be using?



White housing, red fan blades with 1/8th of the tips being black still...

I'm itching for my new build.. so testing color lay out right now..



Fits: It does look sweet! I bet you can't wait to finish the build.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 27, 2009)

same thing as my xiggy DK , i hate it when i have to dust it off 

i usually just give it a shower and then use my GF's hair dryer  and back on the mobo with it


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> same thing as my xiggy DK , i hate it when i have to dust it off
> 
> i usually just give it a shower and then use my GF's hair dryer  and back on the mobo with it



It's funny how a "female" beauty tool can help modders and computer nerds so SO much.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> It's funny how a "female" beauty tool can help modders and computer nerds so SO much.



those dans will look great i think, looking forward to seeing them

and yeah, i've stolen a lot of her beauty products 
or not haha, just teh hairdryer haha


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> those dans will look great i think, looking forward to seeing them
> 
> and yeah, i've stolen a lot of her beauty products
> or not haha, just teh hairdryer haha



I'm hoping the fan color scheme will work out right... It will all have to do with how I paint the case..


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2009)

Gnome thinks he's sexy


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

erocker said:


> Gnome thinks he's sexy
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1804-1.jpg
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1805.jpg



Love the Gnome! I bet that's your secret to having the sperm of a Springsteen. 


Nice on the Heatkiller! Best stuff to have!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 27, 2009)

Does the blob of TIM under the block help CPU temps?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Does the blob of TIM under the block help CPU temps?



 it cuts the "system" temps down a "C" or two..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

erocker said:


> Gnome thinks he's sexy
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1804-1.jpg
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1805.jpg



now we only need a stamp: "MADE IN GERMANY"

this quality sign seems to be forgotten, nowadays


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Does the blob of TIM under the block help CPU temps?



Just noticed it. Lol. It's alive and keeps the gnome company.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

@ CS

Can't wait to see how the fan looks when done 

@ FIT

Sexy color scheme bro


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2009)

yep... red on black, black, and black. never disappoints


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ CS
> 
> Can't wait to see how the fan looks when done
> 
> ...




Well, I just saw that I picked out burgundy for my red, so it should look sweet!  now lets hope, tomorrow, it's not windy like today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yep... red on black, black, and black. never disappoints



That's why my build is red/black 



Cold Storm said:


> Well, I just saw that I picked out burgundy for my red, so it should look sweet!  now lets hope, tomorrow, it's not windy like today.



Hopefully not, good luck tomorrow dude


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 28, 2009)

had some old memory + ramsinks laying around


----------



## Hale88 (Dec 28, 2009)

It looks good man. What cam. are you using?

couple from my:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 28, 2009)

yours looks 10x better,

i'm just using a Canon EOS 1000D, didn't wanna buy a to expensive camera if i didn't like it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2009)

i recently got a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FX07, used from my father (for christmas)
is that thing any good?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 28, 2009)

i'd say its a pretty decent pocket camera, one of my friends used it for a long time until he bought the 1000d from canon.

so yeah, that should work pretty well i think, tryk shooting some pics and show us


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i'd say its a pretty decent pocket camera, one of my friends used it for a long time until he bought the 1000d from canon.
> 
> so yeah, that should work pretty well i think, tryk shooting some pics and show us



i already did, but here an example:

i must admit, that know not really much about photo technique

things always look as dirty, as they are when i shoot pictures of them


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 28, 2009)

ooops... got some ganja in that pic

maybe the pics arent blurry... its prolly your vision haha


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i already did, but here an example:
> 
> i must admit, that know not really much about photo technique
> 
> things always look as dirty, as they are when i shoot pictures of them



that looks like a nice bit of herb


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i already did, but here an example:
> 
> i must admit, that know not really much about photo technique
> 
> things always look as dirty, as they are when i shoot pictures of them



dude you are high all the f@ckin time 

well, first you need to have the cam dead still, put it on a table, shelf or something like that, shaking hands are your biggest enemy, and everyone elses

second, buy a cheap tripod, think they can be bought for around 30€ that will most def help with the overall quality.

third, get in to the basics of you menu


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ooops... got some ganja in that pic
> 
> maybe the pics arent blurry... its prolly your vision haha


my right eye may be nearly blind,so shortsighted is it, but my left eye is fairly precise
im no rookie,Fit! i can take up to 3 dozen heads a day, if i have enough time for that



dark2099 said:


> that looks like a nice bit of herb


its actually is... on Christmas, a buddy of me gets always something "special"
this should be "Purple Blue"
it smells as strange, and tastes as strange,as it looks... but i like it



(FIH) The Don said:


> dude you are high all the f@ckin time
> 
> well, first you need to have the cam dead still, put it on a table, shelf or something like that, shaking hands are your biggest enemy, and everyone elses
> 
> ...



nah, i wont get really high anymore. its more like medication

i believe, you gave me everything i needed to know, in a nutshell... tripod and menu settings are fairly good points to improve, and that would take no,to little skill, to do that
thanks!


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 28, 2009)

bring on all the strange so long as im happy with the results


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> nah, i wont get really high anymore. its more like medication
> 
> i believe, you gave me everything i needed to know, in a nutshell... tripod and menu settings are fairly good points to improve, and that would take no,to little skill, to do that
> thanks!



hahaha  well a head or 2 never hurt anyone 

NP dude, whatever i can help you with


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> bring on all the strange so long as im happy with the results


i really would like you to define exactly,what results that should be!



(FIH) The Don said:


> hahaha  well a head or 2 never hurt anyone
> 
> NP dude, whatever i can help you with



as long as you arent drunk before doing that, youre right!

i really appreciate your good will, to help a photo noob


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i really would like you to define exactly,what results that should be!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha that never worked with me either, i always fall asleep when i mix the smoking and drinking

but hey, pancakes with some funny stuff in it will hit you really hard


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha that never worked with me either, i always fall asleep when i mix the smoking and drinking
> 
> but hey, pancakes with some funny stuff in it will hit you really hard



normally, people start to puke real bad, when they drink first.. so youre still one of the more lucky ones, like me
i liked to make coffee or cocoa with a nice little piece of afghan 
eating the stuff is also cool, and will lift you up much longer ;-)


----------



## zithe (Dec 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> things always look as dirty, as they are when i shoot pictures of them



It's funny. This is the first time I've ever seen a narcotic. Whether in person or in a photo. 

And it looks like Model railroading tree foam.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2009)

zithe said:


> It's funny. This is the first time I've ever seen a narcotic. Whether in person or in a photo.
> 
> And it looks like Model railroading tree foam.


not impressed,eh?

there is other stuff, that looks like fake snow, for plastic slopes, or alternatively other little things, resembling minature cheese wheels, with stamped imprints.
i just wont picture it, i dont believe that i will make friends with showing more of my private stash

zithe... you need to smoke some of that foam... it can help make things... calmer.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 28, 2009)

boxes are booooring, its the inside that is exiting


----------



## freakshow (Dec 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> zithe... you need to smoke some of that foam... it can help make things... calmer.



ROTFLMAO


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 28, 2009)

some more


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 29, 2009)

*
R.O.G  4ever !!*


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 29, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hahaha  well a head or 2 never hurt anyone



As my grandma used to say... two heads are better than one


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 29, 2009)

heres what i'll be using to cool my new rig...

2 140x4 hwlabs gtx560s 
1 140x2 hwlabs gtx280


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> heres what i'll be using to cool my new rig...
> 
> 2 140x4 hwlabs gtx560s
> 1 140x2 hwlabs gtx280
> ...



  Can I add my three rigs to the loop?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 30, 2009)

hah.... wait till you see what its coolin


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## erocker (Dec 30, 2009)

That is some up close sexy pork pr0n.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

It's cooling your stove FIT?  I knew you would get around to overclocking it one day, I knew it!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 30, 2009)

yeah... OCing a stove is easy... you just turn the knob from OFF to whatever your OC is. 

you'd be amazed how much faster food cooks at 10 than it does at 3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yeah... OCing a stove is easy... you just turn the knob from OFF to whatever your OC is.
> 
> you'd be amazed how much faster food cooks at 10 than it does at 3



  10 only?  pfffft, n00b!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 30, 2009)

yeah.. i need better cooling


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yeah.. i need better cooling



Well you have like 10 and a half rads to cool it with, what you waiting for


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 30, 2009)

WICKED CLOSE UP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091229/erocker1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> WICKED CLOSE UP!



  Let me guess, boredom lead to that?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Let me guess, boredom lead to that?



absolutely. i saw him post in sexy hardware. so im like hahaah ill do his name it will insinuate that i called him sexy and he'll get a kick out of it. i miht add some legit pics soon. but im bored and lazy so probably not tonight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> absolutely. i saw him post in sexy hardware. so im like hahaah ill do his name it will insinuate that i called him sexy and he'll get a kick out of it. i miht add some legit pics soon. but im bored and lazy so probably not tonight.



You better disengage lazy mode then and give us some hardware pr0n!   Now that I say that, I have a cooler I have not even unpacked from the box, maybe I can take a few shots too


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Wile E (Dec 30, 2009)

Animalpak said:


> *
> R.O.G  4ever !!*
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the mobo tray from a CM Stacker 830/832?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

great shot FIT


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31715&stc=1&d=1262140381



pyramid of coolness


----------



## vaperstylz (Dec 31, 2009)

[/IMG]

my contribution.


----------



## vaperstylz (Dec 31, 2009)

ok I'm done.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 31, 2009)

nice stuff dude^^

is that a 8800gts you use for physx?


----------



## vaperstylz (Dec 31, 2009)

Thx! Yup 8800 GTS 512


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 31, 2009)

thought so, got it my self so i recognized it


----------



## vaperstylz (Dec 31, 2009)

whole rig.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 31, 2009)

nice setup:-D

is tha rad holding you window?


----------



## vaperstylz (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah EVGA with the industrial steam punk looking decal on it. lol


----------



## vaperstylz (Dec 31, 2009)

Nah just looks that way. lol


----------



## vaperstylz (Dec 31, 2009)

Been awhile since i posted on here.  So i though this would be a good place to get reacquainted with the forum.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 31, 2009)

then let me remind you that you can just edit your post

but welcome back


----------



## vaperstylz (Dec 31, 2009)

lol cool thx.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 31, 2009)

Taking my system out to go in the sunbeam case I've been modding so will take lots of nice pictures of my mobo : ]


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 31, 2009)

sounds nice^^ its not too often i see a foxcoon x58 MB


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here are some shots of my 6400+ BE and M3A32 Deluxe with stock cooling yuck ....:shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 31, 2009)

a little more


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 31, 2009)

Don your getting very good with that camera.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 31, 2009)

thx dude 

still need a tripod though, i'm using clothes atm to stabilize it haha


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2009)

I grabbed one of the cheap 15 buck tripods and it works like a charm!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## mlee49 (Jan 1, 2010)

Sweet, that Tuniq 120 is a BEAST!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 1, 2010)

aww sneeky that looks sweet 

what cam and what settings did you use?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 1, 2010)

Its a seven or eight year old, bought used for just over $100 last year, Sony DSC-F707 with a Carl Zeiss lense. Mostly auto with macro turned on.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 1, 2010)

wow that is amazing


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah this one to be exact


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 1, 2010)

haha what a beast

maybe i should get one, do you use it for all your pics?


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks like a night vision goggle.

Happy New Year TPU!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 1, 2010)

It has nightvision

works rather well too

Use it as my work camera, yes sir

Looking to update it soon, but its been a solid trooper for what I invested to start off with.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 1, 2010)

lol, I want a pic noaw!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 1, 2010)

uno momento por favor....expect an edit soon.

Mind you this is with absolutely no ambient lighting:


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 1, 2010)

Expecting....


Uber thanks will be given for any nightvision hardware shotz


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 1, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> uno momento por favor....expect an edit soon.



lol,I am surprised he didn't see the IR Light spots on the lens in the pic..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 1, 2010)

that is crazy, all that for 100$

gotta get one perrrty soon


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 1, 2010)

They have two issues, the optical reciever was shite in the first releases. I was lucky and got one that was returned to Sony durring the class action lawsuit that replaced the bad chip. Other than that it tends to hate memory sticks and needs some love from time to time to get it fully functional


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 1, 2010)

aint that just the charm with old things?


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 1, 2010)

Peet, you are the man!  Pin mod FTMFW!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 1, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Peet, you are the man!  Pin mod FTMFW!



I wish it was that trick....lmao

It's really just the potentiometer I had to make up to replace the one that went out on my Meanwell 350W


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 1, 2010)

Wait Whut?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 1, 2010)

Where did I loose you or me?


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah it was me.  Sorry had to google:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potentiometer


Edit: It's almost New Years for me!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm taking your bases!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 1, 2010)

gotta love the raven, 

will buy the fortress 02 when i have the money, that case is like ultimate

mmmmh zhiny 






it was sooo hard not to leave any fingerprints 






and some more

arent they a sexy couple?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, the Fortress 2 is a sweet case. 

I'm the "fingerprint" man. Just look at my first work log and you'll know! 

Very nice pictures man. Really like the Black and White look huh?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah me too, dunno what to do, might get some cotton gloves when i'm taking pictures 

yeah i like the BW thing, think it gives me much more details somehow?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah me too, dunno what to do, might get some cotton gloves when i'm taking pictures
> 
> yeah i like the BW thing, think it gives me much more details somehow?



Yeah, my MM case is.. lol.. I got some Plexi-Clean and it cleans up all the finger prints! Wax didn't do a thing to prevent it..

As for the detail with the BW. Your taking out all the color of the object, so if there was any "reflection" due to lighting, it's taken away. Or, anything else that would refract the image.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 1, 2010)

The pictures I mentioned will be uptomorrow some time, sorry no bloodrage folks, as I broke the crap out of it.

( not on purpose) anyone want pics of £300 of useless circuits?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 1, 2010)

me, just post it anyways haha


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm having real hassle uploading the photos to ANYWHERE these are the only ones I could upload.

Got about 4 more a few of which are better shots of the damage.

Broken'd






Never even got put under strain : [








I keep the board here now





On my wall XD


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 1, 2010)

wtf did you do to it.

that is seriusly FUBAR


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 1, 2010)

I took of heatsinks that were silver epoxied down, as you can see SB came off no problem, just left some silver behind, how ever I didn't realise that the NB was bare, so when I applied pressure to pry the frozen heatsink off the peasure wasn.t what I thought I literally shattered the chip.

Half was stuck to the NB heatsink the other is what you see.

Really gutted when I broke it!

Still am, but learning experience and all that.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 1, 2010)

what a shame, that is one hard lesson to learn i guess, now you'll be more carefull in the future.

what will you do now? get a new board or?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm back on my old P5Q3, think I might hold on to it for a bit, grown attached to it, as well as having one of the few with no bios issues.

Performs like a top end board even though it isn't ^_^

Managed to get another uploaded of the NB






oooh and and just another random shot






And after a few hours the last shot is uploaded!




SB


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

THe raven looks great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 4, 2010)

got new toys today 
















will be testing them against my old 4870x2 today


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 6, 2010)

Was cleaning it up for sale, so I figured they could go here


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 6, 2010)

Sneeky, I want your "magic" cleaner!!!! Wait, I just gotta go next door for that! 


But, sweet pictures bro!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 6, 2010)

mmmh so shiny


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Dtek fuzion block?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 6, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Dtek fuzion block?



Yep, Dtek Fuzion V1 block.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 6, 2010)

Look what I found in the mail today...






Yes, SIX Fractal Design fans  And the 1156 upgrade kit for the HK came, too, so expect a new build in tha case gallery soon


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 6, 2010)

That is SO hawt !!!!!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 7, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Look what I found in the mail today...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100106/Foto0481.jpg
> 
> Yes, SIX Fractal Design fans  And the 1156 upgrade kit for the HK came, too, so expect a new build in tha case gallery soon



They all going to fit in that Cosmos I see ? Man they look hot.....


----------



## MRCL (Jan 7, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> They all going to fit in that Cosmos I see ? Man they look hot.....



No! Fractal Design fans come in the Fractal Design case! Will be a total of eight fans. For now.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 7, 2010)

MRCL said:


> No! Fractal Design fans come in the Fractal Design case! Will be a total of eight fans. For now.



Wow just looked at some of their cases,Man that Black Pearl is sweet for a mid tower that acts like a full.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 7, 2010)

It does look nice, but if you look at the gpu in the one pic with a system in the case, you will notice that you will not be able to put any large gpu's in that case


----------



## MRCL (Jan 7, 2010)

HammerON said:


> It does look nice, but if you look at the gpu in the one pic with a system in the case, you will notice that you will not be able to put any large gpu's in that case



A 5850 will fit, a 5870 probably not.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 7, 2010)

thats just a question about modding skillz


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 7, 2010)

Some 2gen ago sexiness (3870) currently in the rig.







B&W...


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 7, 2010)

I like the cooler hate the chip.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 7, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I like the cooler hate the chip.



No doubt, IDK what ATI was thinking with the HD 2 & 3 series
All bark no bite.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 7, 2010)

maybe the 2k series but deffinately not the 3k. The 3k was all about efficientcy than power...


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 8, 2010)

I took a few pieces of white paper and made a little photoshoot cage 

My 32GB iTouch 3G w/ mirrored screen protector:


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 8, 2010)

heres a couple I just took. man the dust on my tracers ewwwww


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 AM3


----------



## HammerON (Jan 8, 2010)

3dsage said:


> Some 2gen ago sexiness (3870) currently in the rig.
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/3870tpu.jpg
> 
> ...



Here is an old shot of my two 4870's with Koolance WB(s):


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 8, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> maybe the 2k series but deffinately not the 3k. The 3k was all about efficientcy than power...





3dsage said:


> No doubt, IDK what ATI was thinking with the HD 2 & 3 series
> All bark no bite.



i dnt understand i had a hd 2600xt an  e2180 oc a bit an that combo performed realy well, had to turn new games down a tab an aa was out the question but sloghtly older games like timeshift around that age performed real real well, even crysis played well dnt get me wrong my current combo kicked it arse but they wernt that bad


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 8, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> i dnt understand i had a hd 2600xt an  e2180 oc a bit an that combo performed realy well, had to turn new games down a tab an aa was out the question but sloghtly older games like timeshift around that age performed real real well, even crysis played well dnt get me wrong my current combo kicked it arse but they wernt that bad



  I had an 8800gt and 2900xt back in late 08', combo'ed with a E6300@3.2GHZ while playing crysis@ 1280 the 8800gt owned the 2900xt plus it made my desk area feel like there was a camp fire around me.
 Its been beaten to death but the 2900xt was a let down for its price.

(BTW I've owned 3 already well one was a pro teh always turn up when Im in need of a video card)


----------



## HammerON (Jan 9, 2010)

I forget how much money I paid for the 2900XT, but it was a lot and I was expecting great performance from it. Never happened:shadedshu
I quickly moved on to 2 3870's and was a little bit happier...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 9, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I forget how much money I paid for the 2900XT, but it was a lot and I was expecting great performance from it. Never happened:shadedshu
> I quickly moved on to 2 3870's and was a little bit happier...



thats a revised 2900xt (rv670). the 2k and 3k series were really not worth their money. with the 4k series things changed alot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I forget how much money I paid for the 2900XT, but it was a lot and I was expecting great performance from it. Never happened:shadedshu
> I quickly moved on to 2 3870's and was a little bit happier...



I have a 2900XT sitting next to me right now


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 9, 2010)

The 3800 series was certainly worth the money in my opinion.
I had two 3870's 











Unfortunately, a single GTX 260 made both of my 3870's seem dumb.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 9, 2010)

3dsage said:


> I had an 8800gt and 2900xt back in late 08', combo'ed with a E6300@3.2GHZ while playing crysis@ 1280 the 8800gt owned the 2900xt plus it made my desk area feel like there was a camp fire around me.
> Its been beaten to death but the 2900xt was a let down for its price.
> 
> (BTW I've owned 3 already well one was a pro teh always turn up when Im in need of a video card)



Actually, when the 2900XT released, it's price was about right. It's target was the G80 GTS and it competed really well with it, and was priced roughly the same. It was a heater tho. And the 8800GT was definitely a better card.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm using a 3850 right now 

Wanted to join in XD

Had a 3870 as well, still plays most games at reasonable settings, not maxed out have to skip on draw distance an AA often but still, I paid 25 quid for my 3850 

Also the stock coolers look awful ( in terms of cooling)

They have such a tiny tiny amount of actual heatsink!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 9, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I'm using a 3850 right now
> 
> Wanted to join in XD
> 
> ...



my 3870 died a strange death...
i shaved of 9 transistors with a sharp heavy skrewdriver, once.
i just penciled between the now empty contacts, some of them 2 cm away from the core
it ran perfectly for half a year,after that,without a hiccup,or even lowered OC.
then, one day it made: "BBRRRZZZZT" ,and it died, along with taking my board with it (pci-e burnt out,not even onboard worked anymore)


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 12, 2010)

man i forget how hawt those 3870's looked! i had 3 of them in my maximus extreme! i got some more pics coming soon sadly my 8mp camera takes horrible shots so i use my 5mp cell phone!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 12, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> my 3870 died a strange death...
> i shaved of 9 transistors with a sharp heavy skrewdriver, once.
> i just penciled between the now empty contacts, some of them 2 cm away from the core
> it ran perfectly for half a year,after that,without a hiccup,or even lowered OC.
> then, one day it made: "BBRRRZZZZT" ,and it died, along with taking my board with it (pci-e burnt out,not even onboard worked anymore)






You amaze me sometimes 

Oh VW I may have a job soon! so I'm going to come annoy the crap out of you where you live sometime in not to distant future


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 13, 2010)

Kthxbye-bbq


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 14, 2010)

heres a few moar!


----------



## MRCL (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## 3dsage (Jan 14, 2010)

^Thats a massive amount of SATA ports.

Here's a flick of a pos_pc's rig he bought off me.
RIIGene
3x1GB D9JNL's


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 14, 2010)

that sure is sexy.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 14, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that sure is sexy.



Its waiting for a 920 to get in there 
BTW its out your way tomorow morning


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 14, 2010)

MRCL said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100113/Foto0496.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmmmmm Sata


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 14, 2010)

That's one SATA-nic board


----------



## xvi (Jan 14, 2010)

/thread


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 20, 2010)

I thought I'd snap a picture of this beast before I sell it on....funny how good a picture can turn out when the camera that took is was only an old 2.1mp Lumix.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 20, 2010)

it needs some lapping :-D


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 20, 2010)

It needs to be sold, not lapped. 


If I end up keeping it I will lap it, dont worry.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 20, 2010)

lol, then put it up for sale then, i'll bet there is a lot of people who wants one, its still a powerfull cpu imo,


----------



## HammerON (Jan 20, 2010)

E8500 is a great overclocker as well


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 20, 2010)

Its already up for sale. 

This chip is a great one and clocks very well too...wish I didnt have to sell it but I have no need for it anymore.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 20, 2010)

yes it is  it will easily run 4gig

yeah well sometimes the old got to get out to make room for the new ones


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 20, 2010)

I ran it at 507x7.5 for my 24/7 clock on stock voltage...it may go higher but I didnt need it.

I also took it to 4.75GHz for benchmarks....never got to take it any further.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 20, 2010)

xvi said:


> http://img.hexus.net/v2/internation..._2006/comptake/comptake_heatpipe_tree_lrg.jpg
> 
> /thread



Gota love Antazone heatsinks!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2010)

Damn, that looks sweet CD! 

Oh, how I love my Frozen Q Res... To bad the paints chipping from the back side..


----------



## audiotranceable (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 21, 2010)

CyberDruid said:


> http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/922/delta048.jpg
> http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/481/delta045.jpg
> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/6782/delta033.jpg
> http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/8890/delta018.jpg



love your heatkillers, and the helix res


----------



## theorw (Jan 21, 2010)

xvi said:


> http://img.hexus.net/v2/internation..._2006/comptake/comptake_heatpipe_tree_lrg.jpg
> 
> /thread



*WOW I WANT ALL THESE PIPES!!!!!!!*


----------



## douglatins (Jan 21, 2010)

CyberDruid said:


> http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/922/delta048.jpg
> http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/481/delta045.jpg
> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/6782/delta033.jpg
> http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/8890/delta018.jpg



OMG so many comp fittings, that must have been veryyyyyyy expensive


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 21, 2010)

regarding hardware pron: 

http://www.snotr.com/video/2615

enjoy!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> regarding hardware pron:
> 
> http://www.snotr.com/video/2615
> 
> enjoy!





ha ha awesome, loved the song and just the style of the video in general


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 21, 2010)

heres a new one from me! D9KPT on all crucial 2X2GB DDR3 1.65v


----------



## audiotranceable (Jan 26, 2010)

Got my DVD from Vancouver Film School today and thought screw it I'm going to take a close up of my TV


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

my eyes!


----------



## audiotranceable (Jan 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> my eyes!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

ROFL


----------



## audiotranceable (Jan 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ROFL


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

yeah yeah you laugh


----------



## audiotranceable (Jan 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah yeah you laugh  	http://img.techpowerup.org/100126/07-funny-animals-dog-with-a-smile.jpg



I CAME


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 26, 2010)

can i just ask do you guys take these photos your self or is there a website full of em lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 27, 2010)

nah, i just google them, dont have any animals atm so i cant really take any funny pics

here is some of my stuff 

PII 965 C2





M4A79 Deluxe 










And 5770 core


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is an old cpu for ya.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 28, 2010)

good'ol Athlons that was my fav CPU until i got core 2 duo


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 28, 2010)

Im working on the system right now.
Got an abit nf7-s v2 to clean next.
http://www.justin.tv/jlewis02#r=d80FxLM


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 28, 2010)

wohoo do i get to say Oldschool


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 28, 2010)

Abit NF7-S v2 pix


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 28, 2010)

An old one....but a good one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100124/P1040115.jpg
> 
> 
> An old one....but a good one.



Very nice shot man


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ati X800GTO


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 28, 2010)

they all look like new man


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanx
Im going to see what I can get in 3dmark01 tomorrow.


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Very nice shot man



Thanks, its not the best but it will certainly do. 

I shoot the pictures with a Lumix DMC-FZ2...a simple, old 2MP camera.  



Another of my E8500 before it goes to another good home....if I can find one for it!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

that is one clean keyboard 

here is a little early morning shoot with no lights in my room except the DK fan






damn i just cleaned it a week ago


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 30, 2010)

Readeon 7000 64M TVO:













My Logitech Z5500 Center speaker:













One of my Lian Li's HDD bay after it got primed for paint:












Tell me what you want to see and I'll try and get some shots.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

how do you get such good close up shots of this stuff? my camera has a close up option but its either two dark or the flash blinds the picture


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 30, 2010)

No flash used in any of my shots in here...I always light the area well.

The "Macro" setting is your friend, even on an old camera.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

macro?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

macro/closeup, usually marked with a flower icon


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> macro/closeup, usually marked with a flower icon



Correct.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

hmm ok 

*EDIT* FOUND THAT ON MY CAM!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

cool^^ now you just gotta take some nice pics, and remember to put it on timer, so you dont shake the camera


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

hmmm ok i will find something to take a picture of


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

lol, go practice man


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> cool^^ now you just gotta take some nice pics, and remember to put it on timer, so you dont shake the camera





God that's so obvious I had never even thought to do it 

Cheers for the tip man XD


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 30, 2010)

not the highest res or quality but there not too bad i dnt fink lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> God that's so obvious I had never even thought to do it
> 
> Cheers for the tip man XD



np man, as long as it helps you,


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 31, 2010)

Sneak peaks of the i5_alive build.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2010)

That looks really good Johnny,


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 31, 2010)

I thought my ION/Atom was running a bit hot, so I made the call to pull the heatsink and lap it (good thing as this HS was as as smooth as the Rocky Mtns) . Don't start the images off too close, but I has digi-pR0nz at the end

Fresh off the Zotac...





Glad I did this(about half way through).....





Just before it went back on (flat was the goal, I think I got it)....





And since they were naked and exposed, I grabbed a couple close up candids


----------



## theorw (Jan 31, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100130/1241.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100130/2575.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100130/3.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100130/4594.jpg
> ...



Is that a 4850?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 31, 2010)

got myself a new toy today


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 31, 2010)

theorw said:


> Is that a 4850?



tis that good sir, pallit 4850


----------



## jlewis02 (Feb 1, 2010)

Some shots of some old parts im cleaning up.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice


----------



## audiotranceable (Feb 1, 2010)

Pics of my Voodoo 5500 AGP 2x


----------



## KieX (Feb 2, 2010)

audiotranceable said:


> Pics of my Voodoo 5500 AGP 2x
> 
> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/2129/sany0011t.jpg
> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/9629/sany0013q.jpg
> ...



Love those two last ones with the light seeping through. Really cool.


----------



## jlewis02 (Feb 2, 2010)

That is very cool man.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 2, 2010)

KieX said:


> Love those two last ones with the light seeping through. Really cool.



+1, very nice shot


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 2, 2010)

About a year old now, but I still like this pic.


----------



## theorw (Feb 2, 2010)

GOT A NEW TOY OUT OF THE ECONOMIC CRYSIS TODAY!!!


----------



## TIGR (Feb 3, 2010)

Larger Version





Larger Version

Will have to post a bunch more I have and intend to take.

My camera is an old, true POS Canon Powershot A520.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

^^^nice shot of the HDD's man


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 3, 2010)

TIGR said:


> http://www.tigrcs.com/1/img/pcparts/3xRaptor-Xs.png
> Larger Version
> 
> http://www.tigrcs.com/1/img/pcparts/CorsairXMS2s.png
> ...



looking good


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 3, 2010)

TIGR said:


> http://www.tigrcs.com/1/img/pcparts/3xRaptor-Xs.png
> Larger Version
> 
> http://www.tigrcs.com/1/img/pcparts/CorsairXMS2s.png
> ...



were them hdds like that originally or have they been modded?


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 3, 2010)

They're designed to have that window I believe.


----------



## TIGR (Feb 3, 2010)

Yep they're originally windowed. They're Raptor-X WD1500AHFD drives. Sad to be selling them.


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 5, 2010)

Q9550 & Maximus X38 with UV Red Feser tubing....

Seriously sexy stuff on my bench table.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 5, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100205/P1040317.jpg
> 
> Q9550 & Maximus X38 with UV Red Feser tubing....
> 
> Seriously sexy stuff on my bench table.



Dude, that makes me hallucinate even without drugs


----------



## TIGR (Feb 5, 2010)

Very cool photo aCid.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 5, 2010)

not mine but a friend of mine, just got the ASUS 5970 











7600 vs 5970


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## TIGR (Feb 6, 2010)

Very cool photo panther.


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 6, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Dude, that makes me hallucinate even without drugs



I'm just happy I get to look at it while I'm mashed.


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 6, 2010)

A few random shots from a while ago.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 6, 2010)

Can tell you smoke in the in rig pics XD

Should of seen state of my case when reefer86 came round to do his rig, only cleaned it a month before aswell D:


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 6, 2010)

I've never cleaned that GTX+ since I've had it (a long time now) and it doesnt look that bad...not bad enough for me to waste my time taking it apart either way.  


All of the pictures are old, I dont have most of those parts any more.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 6, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Can tell you smoke in the in rig pics XD
> 
> Should of seen state of my case when reefer86 came round to do his rig, only cleaned it a month before aswell D:



ah, this damn fluffy,clogging dust^^ i have masses of it on and in my benchcase,sitting right beside me
at least this kind of smoke doesnt get alltoo sticky! glad i dont smoke cigarettes much


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 7, 2010)

heres one


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2010)

here's another i7 860...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't know what I love more.. the fact it's lapped so good, or the picture it self!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

sneaky you are making me want to lap my i7 920 damn you!lol 
but great job


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2010)

I got the 860 used w/o a box, so I figured why not. Got a bunch more pix of the process, but Im not sure where Im going to post em, may bump an old lapping thread versus starting another


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I got the 860 used w/o a box, so I figured why not. Got a bunch more pix of the process, but Im not sure where Im going to post em, may bump an old lapping thread versus starting another



if you bump or start a lapping thread link me to it please as i would like to post pics of my X2 5000+BE and X2 4850e lap job i did on them awhile back


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll add my P4 lap job and I will even lap my E8500 just for the thread if you start one.


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 7, 2010)

ill lap mine if you start one etc


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2010)

just added mine to the end of this one, which POS followed up with his AMD as well....http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=41080


----------



## audiotranceable (Feb 8, 2010)

Got it for free. Sounds better than onboard!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

audiotranceable said:


> Got it for free. Sounds better than onboard!
> 
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/2875/sany0004b.jpg
> http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/4561/sany0006h.jpg



nice shots as well


----------



## TIGR (Feb 8, 2010)

That's beautiful sneeky, nice work and photo.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

finally got my c3 






heart transplant 






and its alive


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats don    Whats the actual voltage on that overclock?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

dont know why my cpu-z always gives me the wrong volts:-S

but its 1.375

it werent total stable at 1.35


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

That's nice man.  I run mine at 3.8GHz at default 1.392


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

the new stepping is much nicer than the c2, my old one needed 1.5 or so to get above 3.8:-S


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

Much better indeed!  You going to try for a higher clock?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah i will why else would i buy it haha

maybe tonight, wil have to open my doors and windows to get it  as cold as possible

hope to get 4ghz easy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

I hit 4GHz easily but temps at the time didn't allow for daily usage since I crunch.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

i think you need real wc setup to have a stable 4ghz+ 24/7 oc


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

It can be done on good air.  The H50 can do it as well easily.  I haven't done it because I haven't tried lol.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

noes lol

dude, when did you get new memory?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

Last week around Wednesday.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

nice

did you trade it for your triple channel?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I hit 4GHz easily but temps at the time didn't allow for daily usage since I crunch.





(FIH) The Don said:


> i think you need real wc setup to have a stable 4ghz+ 24/7 oc





Chicken Patty said:


> It can be done on good air.  The H50 can do it as well easily.  I haven't done it because I haven't tried lol.



with my 955 it seems to be impossible to be stable at 4ghz, at least for 24/7 crunching.

i have to keep it below 40 degrees on full load, or it will crash. atm i have problems, to even hold my clocks, that worked for months. i believe its the additional heat, dumped by my now higher CPU-NB volts, bringing me nice BSOD´s
you know my water setup... its not working properly, with such a low amount of fans.
its heavily dependendant on ambient temps, as soon as i open the window, temps drop.
and my temps seem to worsen, suddenly. i cant get down from the 40ies atm, but was around 37-39 for weeks... damn,i really need those fans... but i never found someone, having so many spares

regarding cooling: oversize it, if possible. that always made things easier for me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

@DON
no I bought them new and sent my old kit out to a member.

@velvet
the 955's clock good but I believe the 965 C3's have a better IMC thus making it a lot easier to be stable at higher clocks.


----------



## theorw (Feb 8, 2010)

I put my custom RAM cooler on my tracers!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## btarunr (Feb 8, 2010)

So you did find an E8700. Nice.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 8, 2010)

guataum's. 

its for sale on XS.

just thought ppl would oogle over it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

I remember my tracers looked awesome behind my OCZ RAM cooler.   looks nice man


----------



## theorw (Feb 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I remember my tracers looked awesome behind my OCZ RAM cooler.   looks nice man



Thanks man!Yeah those tracers are such an eye candy!
The light all the RAM +CPU area in blue...

And the custom RAM COOLER is the cherry on top!!!Just acouple of UV CATHODS and it will be AMAZING!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

You are making me miss my tracers


----------



## theorw (Feb 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You are making me miss my tracers



I feel for u...I ve missed a lot of h/w too...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

we can start a hardware grief club


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

I can always get some more


----------



## theorw (Feb 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> we can start a hardware grief club



Well i think i ll have the honor to start it right away!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm down for that sure we all miss our floppy drives and IDE HDD's


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

HEY!!!!! i still use IDE hd until my raptor gets back from RMA  so no bad things about that haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

It was just a joke


----------



## TIGR (Feb 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


>



Just saw this, I like! Nice photo. Very cool in B&W.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It was just a joke



if you say so, i have friend who has friends that has friends and theyr friends are gonna  you 

jk 



TIGR said:


> Just saw this, I like! Nice photo. Very cool in B&W.



thx man


----------



## theorw (Feb 9, 2010)

I had some time to kill between trainings so i decided to get rod of the black theme on my mobo and put on my EXTREME SPIRIT II and matching color sinks.
I also added some sinks to the NB mosfets as they tend to get hot.
ENJOY!
ps:The ROSE cup isnt mine,its my GF's


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah yeah. keep excusing yourself just admit its your little ROSE cup

nice pics btw dude, and good idea with the heat sinks


----------



## theorw (Feb 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah yeah. keep excusing yourself just admit its your little ROSE cup


ssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh
DONT TELL ANYONE........


(FIH) The Don said:


> nice pics btw dude, and good idea with the heat sinks



Thanks!I am very concerned about my MOBO!I want her cool and quiet.
Well 40mm s arent quiet but the MOBO is cool!!!
And i didnt bother with mirror finish on the cooler cos,,its a P45 i am cooling!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2010)

Hahaha DON put you out there dude


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

theorw said:


> ssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh
> DONT TELL ANYONE........
> 
> 
> ...



okay okay i wont, but it will cost ya 
well as long as its cool and working then the looks dont matter imo, 



Chicken Patty said:


> Hahaha DON put you out there dude


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 9, 2010)

Took this whilst taking photos of building parents new rig






Oh also think I've found the crappiest OEM PSU ever

look at the "heatsinks"






Through the mesh if you can.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

is there ANYTHING inside that psu 

hate oem systems


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2010)

It's full, the components are just clear, that's all


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is there ANYTHING inside that psu
> 
> hate oem systems




So do I 

I only use the PSU to test fans out and such like, confiscated it from my friends rig and gave him a proper one ( also OEM, but less shit)


By the way, the whole psu weighs as much as a low profile graphics card : /


----------



## theorw (Feb 9, 2010)

God i would nt like to be at the CPU/MOBO /VGA  s place...
That ugly unfiltered and unstable current is like being fed dirtwater instead of champagne!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

gotta practice with that camera


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 10, 2010)

A few shots.


















Once again, TPU resize messed up the pictures


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 10, 2010)

Upload your photos elsewhere then!
By the by, what board is that in bottom pic? heatsinks look purty.


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll keep uploading them here but I wish it wouldn't add noise when it re-sizes the photo. 

Board is the Maximus Formula....the 'original' beast of an X38 flashed with Rampage BIOS.


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 10, 2010)

XFX 4870 1GB


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

missed a spot of thermal paste


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 10, 2010)

Was the stock stuff....all cleaned up now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

used ac5 on my old 4870x2, that lowered the idle temps about 5c


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 10, 2010)

Posting these as they upload!

Weird heatsink I got of ebay ( sexy other then I should of cleaned the heatsink perhaps lol)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

oh yeah that oem cooler right?

try and do some overclocking and let us know how it performs


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2010)

What are your stock temps with that?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 10, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> What are your stock temps with that?




No idea, that systems not been on yet, got no psu 

I've no idea how hot p4s run either ( what its cooling)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

very nice shots acid


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 11, 2010)

Clean that xiggy man, its all dusty 

Looking great, although ram looks so tightly packed on that board! would make me nervous about stress-testing them heh. 



By the by, what's the little connection next to the graphics power input?

Looks like 2 pin fan connection.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

thats SPDIF for HDMI audio, ATI cards have onboard soundchip thing


----------



## DOM (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 11, 2010)

I darkened the water in my loop, think it has a nice effect myself.

Makes rig easier on the eyes and less bright anyways XD


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

much more relaxing for the eye now panther

some 3650 shots


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 12, 2010)

I love the one of the screws


----------



## jlewis02 (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is something many should know about.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 15, 2010)

mmmmmmmmm I remember BH-5...tasty DDR that is


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2010)

workin on sleeving...


----------



## HammerON (Feb 17, 2010)

New 360 Koolance WB:


----------



## pabloc74 (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Wile E (Feb 17, 2010)

I recognized the Stacker mobo tray immediately. It's what my computer sits on tech station style. lol.


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 17, 2010)

I want that block so much lol


I cleaned up two pictures for you:


----------



## HammerON (Feb 17, 2010)

Sweet!
I will install it tomorrow when I have more time


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 17, 2010)

More pictures needed when you install it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

sexy pictures guys


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 19, 2010)

Pabloc why is there a penis pump in your last picture?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

noooooooo that is just wrong


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 19, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Pabloc why is there a penis pump in your last picture?



 OMG WTF :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

hmmm, baby doll head + penis pump + HW pr0n =

this is just plain wrong


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 19, 2010)

LOL I overlooked it to start off.....all the hardware was pretty cool to see.....then I see a pump that doesnt fit with the rest of the stuff.......maybe he was punishing other hardware? 

LOL


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

lol yeah me too, i thought it was a reservoir, didnt see the handle/pimp thing on it


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 19, 2010)

Lol Wtf?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 19, 2010)

I saved it so it can't be deleted and denied. lol.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope she performed well


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

rofl


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

buhuuuu i miss my GENE


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 19, 2010)

My New TOY


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 19, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> [url]http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/5347/img1096e.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/6420/img1206p.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/9408/img1067d.jpg[/URL]



OMG are those 998659B?!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> My New TOY
> 
> http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/6206/p1010710e.jpg
> http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/2739/p1010709n.jpg
> ...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> My New TOY
> 
> http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/6206/p1010710e.jpg
> http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/2739/p1010709n.jpg
> ...



HAAAAAAAAAALLELUJAH


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 20, 2010)

More pictures people....lets go!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

will be getting a 295 one of the following days, think it will be wednesday, and maybe some new x58 setup within 2-3 weeks i hope


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> will be getting a 295 one of the following days, think it will be wednesday, and maybe some new x58 setup within 2-3 weeks i hope



Looking forward to that man.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> More pictures needed when you install it.



Alright ~ I waited until I had time to completely clean my case as the rig has been crunching non-stop for about 2.5 months. Was really coated with dust:shadedshu 





Yeah ~ I know that is pretty bad. I just got caught-up messing around with my two other i7 rigs, and my recently sold Xeon 3220 rig. No excuse though..

Anyways, the rad cleaned-up nicely as well as the six fans (just not in this pic):










Sorry about the flash










I hate this shot because I need an extension for my 8-pin. Won't even fit behind the little GPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

damn dude, I've been through that before.  As a matter of fact that's how my H50 looks right now.  Going to clean it out tomorrow.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah I spent about 5 hours cleaning every little part (including 9 120mm fans and the big fan up top even though it wasn't too dusty). Way out of control


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Yeah I spent about 5 hours cleaning every little part (including 9 120mm fans and the big fan up top even though it wasn't too dusty). Way out of control


The last time I did it I did it with an air compressor, took about 10 minutes   Nothing will survive it


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Yeah I spent about 5 hours cleaning every little part (including 9 120mm fans and the big fan up top even though it wasn't too dusty). Way out of control





Chicken Patty said:


> The last time I did it I did it with an air compressor, took about 10 minutes   Nothing will survive it




hmmm air compressor will take almost all the dust off?
will it take some of the nasty caked on dust off too?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> hmmm air compressor will take almost all the dust off?
> will it take some of the nasty caked on dust off too?



Yeah, it's powerful man.  Nothing is left.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2010)

The shitty thing is that I was all excited to try out the Koolance CPU-360. So I took off the Apogee GTZ SE (and stripped one of the threads again) and put the Koolance 360 on. Got it all back together and fired her up and...
Something is incredibly wrong:

At stock w/out running WCG






At stock trying to run WCG




Temps were headed towards 100 before I shut WCG down.

WTF


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 21, 2010)

I cant understand how a rad can get that way so fast.....I haven't cleaned mine in 7~ months and I have barely any dust buildup and thats without any filters.  

A full loop clean/component clean is on the cards for me too soon.  


Either way, that Koolance block looks the shit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

HammerON said:


> The shitty thing is that I was all excited to try out the Koolance CPU-360. So I took off the Apogee GTZ SE (and stripped one of the threads again) and put the Koolance 360 on. Got it all back together and fired her up and...
> Something is incredibly wrong:
> 
> At stock w/out running WCG
> ...


The stripped thread was on the apogee block right?

You sure you have the block mounted correctly?  Maybe you forgot a little something somewhere.  Bubble in the loops?  Shake the s**t out of the rad and see.  TIM applied correctly?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, it's powerful man.  Nothing is left.





sweet ... gonna have to go hook up my compressor and go to town then


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> sweet ... gonna have to go hook up my compressor and go to town then



yeah man, I used to dust my whole case like that, 125PSI


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The stripped thread was on the apogee block right?
> 
> You sure you have the block mounted correctly?  Maybe you forgot a little something somewhere.  Bubble in the loops?  Shake the s**t out of the rad and see.  TIM applied correctly?


Yeah the stripped thread is on the base plate for the Apogee (god that system sucks balls). It would be very difficult to strip the Koolance ones as they are heavy duty

Yep block is mounted nicely with the "in" and "out" hooked-up correctly. No bubbles and she is moving the water through nicely. Used Arctic Silver 5 as always.
Tried tightening the block as well as backing off a bit ~ no change.
I am now taking her back apart and starting over again. I will see how the TIM looks on the block after being in contact with the cpu (curious).

I am also going to rotate the block to see if that helps. I am using BP 1/2" barbs on the wb, don't think that has anything to do with it but it might. You wouldn't think that high water flow would be a bad thing...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Yeah the stripped thread is on the base plate for the Apogee (god that system sucks balls). It would be very difficult to strip the Koolance ones as they are heavy duty
> 
> Yep block is mounted nicely with the "in" and "out" hooked-up correctly. No bubbles and she is moving the water through nicely. Used Arctic Silver 5 as always.
> Tried tightening the block as well as backing off a bit ~ no change.
> ...



naw, I think you just might have forgot something on the install.  Maybe backplate is not mounted correctly causing block to tighten down more on one side or something.


----------



## zithe (Feb 21, 2010)

HammerOn, you can tuck that 8-Pin CPU cable under the mobo between mounts and pop it out the other side. There's enough space, though you'll have to remove the board.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> naw, I think you just might have forgot something on the install.  Maybe backplate is not mounted correctly causing block to tighten down more on one side or something.



I hope so. I just ordered my CPU-360 last night. lol. I eas tossing up between the HK and the 360. Picked the 360 because of it's more universal nature. Hope it performs close.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I hope so. I just ordered my CPU-360 last night. lol. I eas tossing up between the HK and the 360. Picked the 360 because of it's more universal nature. Hope it performs close.



Tons of people have gotten great results.  Unless his is defective or he mounted it wrong, I don't see how it can perform that bad.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2010)

zithe said:


> HammerOn, you can tuck that 8-Pin CPU cable under the mobo between mounts and pop it out the other side. There's enough space, though you'll have to remove the board.



Danm cable is too short for even that to work (tried). Thanks though



Chicken Patty said:


> naw, I think you just might have forgot something on the install.  Maybe backplate is not mounted correctly causing block to tighten down more on one side or something.



Okay disassembled and backplate looked good. There is a bar on the back for the NB but I don't think it is interfering with anything:





I noticed that the WB had crappy contact with the CPU:





I cleaned the wb and rotated and then I noticed this:




And that was the part of the wb that wasn't touching the CPU!!!





So I am thinking of putting the Noctua NH-D14 on this board and trying the wb on my EVGA X58 mb. Man this sucks though! I am going to send pics to Koolance as their site states (visual only):


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2010)

I forgot to show some hardware pics that I took of my little X1650:





And Rad:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Danm cable is too short for even that to work (tried). Thanks though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a very good observation.  So it says it's compatible with your board, yet it ain't.  :shadedshu @ Koolance.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 23, 2010)

my first closeup pics


----------



## HammerON (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice pics AthlonX2

And here are some pics of my new Titan FENRIR thanks to AthlonX2:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 23, 2010)

that cooler looks nice man, how does it perform?

got my memory today, now i just need the board and the cpu, should recieve the SLI LE within a few days and the cpu next week


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 23, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Nice pics AthlonX2
> 
> And here are some pics of my new Titan FENRIR thanks to AthlonX2:
> 
> ...




Awesome you got the Christmas edition 

( no really, its what its same is on titans website!  ) looks awesome and very Christmas-y mind you 



Not sure if I've posted this one up before
Asus Xonar DX, no longer have this got it from MK but had to sell it due to poor.


----------



## KieX (Feb 23, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Nice pics AthlonX2
> 
> And here are some pics of my new Titan FENRIR thanks to AthlonX2:
> 
> ...



That's just crazy nice! Your pics are much better than the product pics BTW.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 24, 2010)

More pics I found on my photo bucket




( by the way, anyone got the nut that is infront of the cooler spare? I'm missing one)

Over exposed but my old 3870/3850 crossfire set up





Another picture of the CPU cooler I bought the other week


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 24, 2010)

heres the g.skill tridents im reviewing!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 24, 2010)

I caught that you had mentioned BBSE IC's....did you take the spreaders off? Mine seemed glued, even with the screws out


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 24, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Nice pics AthlonX2
> 
> And here are some pics of my new Titan FENRIR thanks to AthlonX2:
> 
> ...



Ah man I'm loving that anodized red. I wish they'd make more in that color and the blue equivalent.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 24, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Ah man I'm loving that anodized red. I wish they'd make more in that color and the blue equivalent.



they have one with a blue stripe http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=355


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 25, 2010)

A shot before the block gets shipped away to Altered.


XSPC 'Razor' 4870 FC.






Not the best shot, but it'll do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

That block looks good   Gotta love XSPC


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 25, 2010)

No EK block here my friend, this is an XSPC FC.

I had the EK 4870 FC but it wasnt quite as good as this block......now its sold any way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> No EK block here my friend, this is an XSPC FC.
> 
> I had the EK 4870 FC but it wasnt quite as good as this block......now its sold any way.



ahhh, what was i thinking bleh!


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 25, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I caught that you had mentioned BBSE IC's....did you take the spreaders off? Mine seemed glued, even with the screws out



yes. razor blade and a lot of patience its not glue its thermal tape


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ahhh, what was i thinking bleh!



They look about the same, if it wasnt for the XSPC/EK logo's they would be sold as the same block lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 25, 2010)

Zalman base....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> They look about the same, if it wasnt for the XSPC/EK logo's they would be sold as the same block lol



It's that I saw it said XSPC, I don't know why I just thought it was a EK for a moment 



sneekypeet said:


> Zalman base....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100224/12.jpg



Looking good peet


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 26, 2010)

got board when i was messing around with the Pentium D rig so i took a pic


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

here is my 2 new babies, but i will only have them until monday/tuesday because of bed economy

so i have the weekend to test them out.

first GeCube 4850 512MB

second Gainward 4850 512MB


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 26, 2010)

Don, the first picture is perfection !


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

how? i think its blurry and what not, just a random shot?


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how? i think its blurry and what not, just a random shot?



na man its actually very clear, real nice shot, shame for the screen an keyboard in background, if it was just on your desk like that with the same lighting id say thats a real good shot


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

i might redo them later on some white background an see how that turns out, but thx man


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i might redo them later on some white background an see how that turns out, but thx man



no worries man i like the lighting allot gives it some mood 
Maybe if you set the focus on a wider area so the whole card is in focus ive just noticed the bottom capacitor things are a very tad fuzzy, but still a great picture
Edit: you must also have a decent camera coz normally in darker photos you get artifacts, which you dont have in that so....


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how? i think its blurry and what not, just a random shot?



The power of chance. hehe. Sometimes a quick snapshot looks better than many planned things.

The full-sized pic is a bit blurry, but scaled down it looks absolutely awesome.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> The power of chance. hehe. Sometimes a quick snapshot looks better than many planned things.
> 
> The full-sized pic is a bit blurry, but scaled down it looks absolutely awesome.



its only a little blury around the bottom right of the card id say, you can see where the focus was set too


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> The power of chance. hehe. Sometimes a quick snapshot looks better than many planned things.
> 
> The full-sized pic is a bit blurry, but scaled down it looks absolutely awesome.





I agree, the lighting, the sort of glow the entire thing has, its turned out rather well 

Even the angle of the card D:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

without flash






with flash


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 26, 2010)

A relatively random shot of a Thermaltake 120mm rad. Antec spot cool lurking in the shadows and 8 gigs of Patriot DDR2 below it.


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how? i think its blurry and what not, just a random shot?



BTW, you mind me stealing it for my desktop background ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

you go do that, 

i dont mind


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you go do that,
> 
> i dont mind



Thanks.

Here's one I have lying around. This is my i7 975:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> A relatively random shot of a Thermaltake 120mm rad. Antec spot cool lurking in the shadows and 8 gigs of Patriot DDR2 below it.
> 
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/P1020260.jpg



nice pic man, but try not to put the camera too close to the object you're taking pictures of, that will result in that shadow, as far as i know,



Yukikaze said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Here's one I have lying around. This is my i7 975:
> 
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/P1020174.jpg




no offense, but why do people buy those extreme versions? i mean, they arent really THAT much better are they?


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nice pic man, but try not to put the camera too close to the object you're taking pictures of, that will result in that shadow, as far as i know,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, open multis are nice to have. But the main reason is that I've an employee discount, so the i7 975 cost me about 50$ more than the i7 920 cost here on the open market.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

oh okay, then i can see why

would never buy it for the 1000$+ price tag


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh okay, then i can see why
> 
> would never buy it for the 1000$+ price tag



Agreed on that. I'd never pay 1000$ for a single CPU. They lose value like crazy too. The X6800 I have listed in my sig cost me 75$ about a month ago.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 26, 2010)

this is a pre amp i made at uni, used to add gain to the signal ouput of a microphone to get it to a mixable level. These are in all microphones.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

ROFL, yeah ppl is getting like WHAT why is my cpu not worth a shit after a year or so when they but the extreme versions

50$ mem

when i get my x58 up and running next week i'll test the mem, if they are working fine i might paint the heatsinks black, would look good in my setup, black mobo, dark knight cooler, black case black gfxs etc


----------



## KieX (Feb 26, 2010)

Here's a couple old ones I found:

My beloved Q9550





Where better to put your cathode tube switch than this:


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice switch placement indeed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Nice switch placement indeed



OMG, I just noticed   That is brilliant!


----------



## douglatins (Mar 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> will be getting a 295 one of the following days, think it will be wednesday, and maybe some new x58 setup within 2-3 weeks i hope



Why?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 1, 2010)

why what? 

why i swtch? to get more wcg ponts and then i just like the x58 more, makes me feel more powerfull i think, 

but i wont be getting the 295, the guys who was gonna sell it to me had borrowed it to someone else and when he got it back it didnt work

but! i will get a 3rd 5770 tonight, well in 4 hours ca


----------



## Super XP (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

nice setup bro, but it sure could use some better wm


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nice setup bro, but it sure could use some better wm
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100302/IMG_3912.jpg



Hmm that batch is still a C0 right? D0's own C0's


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah its a CO,

its got one of the best batches in the world, should be almost as good as any DO's out there


----------



## Luke (Mar 9, 2010)

I got a camera for free from work decided to try it out


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2010)

looks good^^

imma take some nice pics of theis beauty later

but now i'll sleep a couple hours, to dang tired


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2010)

an old amplifier?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2010)

finally got the SLI LE 

pics are not good, but my place is a mess atm, will get soem better later


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> an old amplifier?



yes, cookies all round


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> finally got the SLI LE
> 
> pics are not good, but my place is a mess atm, will get soem better later
> 
> ...



That board has a good colour scheme, its got the black and silver type which would be nice in an all black case (cough cough!! Corsair 800D). Was that board any good BTW?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2010)

yes it has, but i havent tried it yet, have to do some cleaning and what not, everything is a mess here atm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

nice pic Don


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice board, never been a massive fan of it's stealth look though. I like pretty colours


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 9, 2010)

I love stealth things XD

All my mobo heatsinks have been sprayed black he he.

( didn't affect temps)


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 9, 2010)

Hope you guys like these


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

which board is that?  does it come black/red like that?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

thats the SLI  Micro http://www.evga.com/products/moreIn...erboard Family&series=Intel X58 Series Family 

insanely sexy mobo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

never knew that,


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

kinda looks like a Classy mixed with SLI LE cramped into a micro atx, = VERY nice looks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> kinda looks like a Classy mixed with SLI LE cramped into a micro atx, = VERY nice looks



Yeah, that's exactly what made me go


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

hahaXD 

imma put the mobo in my case now, with the new cooler

be back in a hour or so,,,, or more


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 10, 2010)

Im glad you guys liked it! Im gonna be selling it eventually!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hahaXD
> 
> imma put the mobo in my case now, with the new cooler
> 
> be back in a hour or so,,,, or more



  Good luck man


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 10, 2010)

I wish I had some cool new hardware to take pics of ;_; My rig just sits over there and makes funny noises while I dream of building a new one, makes me feel bad for her really.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 10, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I wish I had some cool new hardware to take pics of ;_; My rig just sits over there and makes funny noises while I dream of building a new one, makes me feel bad for her really.



LMAO dont wory man, your rig is still pretty damn good!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

just threw the mobo in there, no need for wm or anything, will be getting a new psu soon so i dont mind it being a bit messy






btw, this cooler is prob one of the few coolers i regret getting, its sooooooo HUGE and could barely be in there

notice the fancy coffee mug


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 10, 2010)

Dude!!!

your coffee mug looks cooler than your rig!!!  jokes bro, sweet arse rig man!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

i know, its the little flowers

but thx man, but atm i'm in a dilemma, lanbox or bigass case,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

Don, WM is aight man, it'll be better soon.  For now you got a kick ass rig :rockout;


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

i has ass kick rig

thx man

and that e-leet thing is very nice to use, even though it took me like 15min to fill out 4 different page of info and what not  to be able to download that program


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i has ass kick rig
> 
> thx man
> 
> and that e-leet thing is very nice to use, even though it took me like 15min to fill out 4 different page of info and what not  to be able to download that program



HAHA, I remember when I had to do that.  It's a great utility though, comes in handy a lot


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

yep, currently testing 3.4 oc'ed only from e-leet, and its stable, pretty awesome imo but imma head off to the bios to punch in the good numbers


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yep, currently testing 3.4 oc'ed only from e-leet, and its stable, pretty awesome imo but imma head off to the bios to punch in the good numbers



Does the EVGA LE have the same Northbridge heatsink as the EVGA Micro or is it lightly larger?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

think its pretty much the same, can do some measuring in a few if you like?

from board pcb to the top of the HS?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> think its pretty much the same, can do some measuring in a few if you like?
> 
> from board pcb to the top of the HS?



Nah its ok man, not important unless you want to do it, up to you. I just recieved my copy of FFXIII in the mail and Im gonna be playing for awhile, takecare bru's!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

well its about 45mm high, cant get the right hight atm due to close contact between gpus and cooler

but its around 45mm

and have fun with you new toy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yep, currently testing 3.4 oc'ed only from e-leet, and its stable, pretty awesome imo but imma head off to the bios to punch in the good numbers



I like to sue ELEET to overclock in windows and test for stability.  Whatever proves stable I set that up in the BIOS and repeat.  Also for benching, just load up a decently high clock that is stable, and go the rest of the way from there


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 10, 2010)

Another quick picture.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

Arrle those the NZXT sleeved extensions?


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah....

24 pin, 8 pin and 2x 6 pin.....I couldn't resist buying them....I also know you have at least the 24 pin.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

have the 24pin, 6pin pci-e and the eps 8 pin 

I love them!!!


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 10, 2010)

lol woulda been cheaper to sleave yourself. but nice pic m8


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

no it wouldt not imo, the time, price of good sleeving etc cant compete with the price of those sleeves


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 10, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> lol woulda been cheaper to sleave yourself. but nice pic m8



I dont think it would to be honest.


Getting the sleeving I wanted (MDPC) on its own would of cost what the whole set of these did...then buy connections I need..wire...then I'd have to spend hours doing it....not worth my time when these look this good.


----------



## pabloc74 (Mar 11, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Another quick picture.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100310/P1040852.jpg



hi man, i'm from argentina, do you know how can i buy it from here this cables? i need pci-e x 2 and 24 pins extension


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2010)

try search for NZXT store on google. and see if they ship to Argentina

if not then you can wire me the money for the cables and i'll send them to you


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 11, 2010)

guess it depends on where you get the mdpc-x the stuff I got cost like 60c a foot. if you had only sleeved the size of the extentions at that price woulda cost about 6$ max and I know those cost more than that but you are right it woulda taken some time. and those do look real nice. and that pic is sick what cam did you use??


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 11, 2010)

Just a snapshot, cleaned the heatsink today


----------



## Pickles24 (Mar 11, 2010)

It is so worth a month in customs..  Duniek is the man.  Nickel instead of Delrin/copper lowered my temps 8-10c.


----------



## pabloc74 (Mar 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> try search for NZXT store on google. and see if they ship to Argentina
> 
> if not then you can wire me the money for the cables and i'll send them to you



really man you can send me????


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 12, 2010)

pabloc74 said:


> hi man, i'm from argentina, do you know how can i buy it from here this cables? i need pci-e x 2 and 24 pins extension



Buy them from Performance PC's.   They ship world-wide and are very useful for finding stuff like this.

24 pin costs $10 and the 6 pin are $6 each if I remember correctly. 




overclocking101 said:


> ....that pic is sick what cam did you use??



Lumix DMC-FZ2...2.1mp camera thats about 6 years old.




On another note, here's a picture. 









*Edit:* I will get some more pictures of these NZXT cables later.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

pabloc74 said:


> really man you can send me????



yeah sure, as long as you pay for the cables from caseking.de to get to me i will send them to you for free as a gesture, wont be much more than 10$ to ship them to argentina for me


----------



## pabloc74 (Mar 12, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Buy them from Performance PC's.   They ship world-wide and are very useful for finding stuff like this.
> 
> 24 pin costs $10 and the 6 pin are $6 each if I remember correctly.
> 
> ...





(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah sure, as long as you pay for the cables from caseking.de to get to me i will send them to you for free as a gesture, wont be much more than 10$ to ship them to argentina for me



thanks guys for the pages!, but to the final cost...it's better from usa or from denmark?


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 14, 2010)

Buy from the US, I'd say you may save some cash.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 14, 2010)

When you order from performancepcs if the shipping estimate seams high get in touch with them before you place your order, sometimes they'll offer to refund what ever they didn't spend after the transaction : ]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> When you order from performancepcs if the shipping estimate seams high get in touch with them before you place your order, sometimes they'll offer to refund what ever they didn't spend after the transaction : ]



Another reason to love PPCS.  Those people have provided the best support all all vendors I have purchased from, need to say they have everything and lots of things in stock!


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 14, 2010)

heres one I sleeved the interconnect for my gpu waterblocks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> heres one I sleeved the interconnect for my gpu waterblocks!
> [url]http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/4056/img00448201003131942.th.jpg[/URL]



that looks pretty good man.  Any pics of it installed?


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 17, 2010)

Neither close up or a sexy shot, but sexy hardware






That's a 480 in there by the by : ]

Sorry for quality was taken on my brother in laws iphone D: thus awful quality!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 17, 2010)

what board is that? looks strange with 3 blocks side by side


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 17, 2010)

No idea, the expo was terrible, nothing had any information on it, it also had no staff to ask, and the staff I did ask had no idea either.

How ever the middle block is the North Bridge not a CPU. ( If others can identify the board from that)


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 17, 2010)

Obviously a Skulltrail and on further searching via Google I found the specs on this. 

CM Cosmos S
CM Ultimate PSU
Intel Skulltrail Motherboard
2x Intel QX9775 Quad Core
2x Zotac 9800GX2’s
4GM RAM

It now seems its missing the top GX2...no idea why.







www.coolercases.co.uk


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 17, 2010)

that is one smexy machine


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 17, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Obviously a Skulltrail and on further searching via Google I found the specs on this.
> 
> CM Cosmos S
> CM Ultimate PSU
> ...



Because it had a 480 in the one I took a photo of 


I also had a go on a system running of of those new intel 6 core extreme processors.


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 17, 2010)

I know GX2's when I see them, this is one with the cover modded to fit the block....the other is missing.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 17, 2010)

I stand corrected after Acid bombarded me with pictures on msn XD


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 17, 2010)

He loved it.


----------



## pabloc74 (Mar 17, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Obviously a Skulltrail and on further searching via Google I found the specs on this.
> 
> CM Cosmos S
> CM Ultimate PSU
> ...



will be better if they use a EVGA SR2 with 2  i7 980, 48gb of ram and 3 gtx480


----------



## boulard83 (Mar 17, 2010)

Few pics from my system :



























My Good/old Trad2 GTX on my GTX285


----------



## Pickles24 (Mar 17, 2010)

@boulard83

You need one of these biaches on that GTZ.. 19 euro shipped.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 17, 2010)

crap pic as far as clarity goes but i'll grab more later....

$5000 in in cpus


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 17, 2010)

ooOOOooo confidential!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 18, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> crap pic as far as clarity goes but i'll grab more later....
> 
> $5000 in in cpus
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34264&stc=1&d=1268835778



go fetch some MOAR pics PLEASE!!!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> crap pic as far as clarity goes but i'll grab more later....
> 
> $5000 in in cpus
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34264&stc=1&d=1268835778



*Will they blend?*








This little dude has been with me through thick and thin. He gets a new paintjob every couple of months when the old gets rubbed off.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 19, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> *Will they blend?*
> 
> http://scrapetv.com/News/News Pages/Business/images/will-it-blend.jpg
> 
> ...



I use the exact same stick for a bootable DOS/flashing stick. Boots nice and fast. Even faster than my Patriot Xporter 16GB.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2010)

I got some sexyness. real sexyness







I'm turning into a Koolance Whore!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 20, 2010)

What the hell is that?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2010)

This


----------



## HammerON (Mar 20, 2010)

Gotcha~
Thanks


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2010)

Picture works for me a lot better then talking about it over and over... lol.. Got tons that will be posting in my log in a bit.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 20, 2010)

well the upmp and top look nice but the res on it just looks awkward like its in the wrong spot. no offense


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2010)

All good man. I know others do, will, feel the same way Overclock. To me, I didn't want a "big res", but I didn't want a T-line going for it ether. We'll see how it looks with the rad after a bit. right now working on some stuff for a friend.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 20, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> This
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100319/pump top-res 2791.jpg



You got a link to that cold? Would be perfect for my D4.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You got a link to that cold? Would be perfect for my D4.




Pump top
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=59_439_772&products_id=26481

res
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_368&products_id=27206

top for res
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_368&products_id=26697

everything else for a bigger res
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_368


For me, I believe it's a lot better small factor. you can place it in a bay and not worry at all. Few barbs and you'll be golden.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 20, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Pump top
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=59_439_772&products_id=26481
> 
> res
> ...



Nice, I'm getting one when I can manage it. I'd grab something to make the input go straight into the res tho. I have to run my Alphacool DDC res top the way you have yours setup up, and it doesn't flow as well as when I run it to the res itself. Problem is, I can't get it to stop cycloning when I run it to the res.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2010)

All I'm waiting for is the block to come in and I'll be putting a small loop going to see how it works out. 

I believe that Koolance is making a acrylic piece for the inside.. Something like this.. Just can't find it...


----------



## Wile E (Mar 20, 2010)

Email them. They seem to be pretty good at getting back to you.

And I am also quickly becoming a Koolance junky. My CPU-360 is on the way back from being updated to ver 1.1, that pump top is in my list of things to grab, as are some of their no-spill quick disconnects, and hopefully one of their LN2/DICE pots.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2010)

BP fittings FTW


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Email them. They seem to be pretty good at getting back to you.
> 
> And I am also quickly becoming a Koolance junky. My CPU-360 is on the way back from being updated to ver 1.1, that pump top is in my list of things to grab, as are some of their no-spill quick disconnects, and hopefully one of their LN2/DICE pots.




Yeah, I'll throw a email to them on it. After I get done playing 
I was thinking about doing quick connect myself.. But, then I thought.. IF this works, It will be it! I know I'll do it on the next project! 



Chicken Patty said:


> BP fittings FTW



Their great fittings. The Koolance fittings are good, just wish they where more "round"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I'll throw a email to them on it. After I get done playing
> I was thinking about doing quick connect myself.. But, then I thought.. IF this works, It will be it! I know I'll do it on the next project!
> 
> 
> ...



Has Koolance changed their fittings lately?  The ones I used back a few years ago were good, but I used BP fittings once and never again will I use others


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## aCid888* (Mar 27, 2010)

I couldn't let that first picture sit there with image noise like that, I hope you dont mind. 







Not too aggressive, but it certainly is 'cleaner'.  


*Edit:*  Another:


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 27, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> I couldn't let that first picture sit there with image noise like that, I hope you dont mind.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100326/IMG_0313MOD.jpg
> 
> ...



P-P-P-P-PHOTO NAZI!!!

EDIT:: I would like to thank acid for this pivotal moment in internet history were he has just successfully forced the creation of a brand new meme.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 27, 2010)

OMFG Fits, its a PERFECT design combo

looks FREAKIN awesome

@Fits, do you mind taking a photo of your photo stand thing where you take those awesome photos, need some inspiration


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 27, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> P-P-P-P-PHOTO NAZI!!!
> 
> EDIT:: I would like to thank acid for this pivotal moment in internet history were he has just successfully forced the creation of a brand new meme.



It burns my eyes to see such good pictures ruined with image noise. 


Also, sigged.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2010)

the heatsinks on the board and the one on the RAM sticks go perfect with each other


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> @Fits, do you mind taking a photo of your photo stand thing where you take those awesome photos, need some inspiration



Something along the lines of this:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 27, 2010)

thx man, doesnt look too advanced,


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 27, 2010)

A couple pics of Sapphire 5850


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 27, 2010)

Maybe the hardware isn't as impressive but I like this photo I just took.


FANS!!!!!!!!!






Sexy dust close up at the least XD


Also has to be said, I love camera freeze : ]

Not even the dust is blurred XD


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 30, 2010)

uuuuuuuuuu 8 cards  OctoFire


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 30, 2010)

rock on dude   what can I say it's 1:00 AM and foggy where I sit


----------



## TIGR (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## aCid888* (Apr 3, 2010)

'Nuff said.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 3, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> http://www.straightrazorplace.com/f...read-completely-useless-without-images-1-.jpg
> 
> 
> 'Nuff said.



dunno why but that made me laugh


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah I got a laugh out of that picture too lol


Pretty red-eyed at the moment.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 3, 2010)

meh...


 this doin it proppa


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 3, 2010)

This is the way forward, my fellow English-man.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 3, 2010)

sorry fellas there already is a music thread.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 3, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> sorry fellas there already is a music thread.



If I edit my post with a picture I've taken does it still count as sexy hardware??


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 3, 2010)

Disclaimer:  NOT mine. 







Still very sexy though.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 3, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> sorry fellas there already is a music thread.



is there? i onestly didnt no that lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 3, 2010)

I take that back, its been closed, but we did have one.

It was more of to the point that a sexy hardware image thread should not contain links to current beats


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 3, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I take that back, its been closed, but we did have one.
> 
> It was more of to the point that a sexy hardware image thread should not contain links to current beats



i no man im only pullin ya chain lol


----------



## HammerON (Apr 4, 2010)

New (to me) CPU cooler just in:

Cooler Master Hyper N520~


















Not the best pics. Have to wait for new i7 920 and PSU to arrive before installing and crunching


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 4, 2010)

You get that fron Don??

Pretty sure he had one for sale.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 4, 2010)

Nope. Bought it from Amazon~


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

you got it for cheap right? wasnt it like 35$ or something like that?

think it looks nice, go put it on a cpu and post some temps


----------



## HammerON (Apr 4, 2010)

It was about $36.00 from Amazon
I have to wait until I get my i7 920 from Asylum and PSU from Formula350. I will post results after that~


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

thats a very good price

when will that stuff arrive?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 4, 2010)

Probably Tuesday


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 4, 2010)

HammerON said:


> New (to me) CPU cooler just in:
> 
> Cooler Master Hyper N520~
> 
> ...



Nice pics


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Probably Tuesday



then tuesday will prob. be a good day for both of us should be getting my ssd and 5850


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 4, 2010)

i need to find out how to use the macro on my camera and actually learn how to take good pics lol






My new toy 
Have to prep for the sr-2 build coming up 





It does cool pretty good


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

what type of camera are you using?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what type of camera are you using?



A Lumix dmc-Fx37


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

then you should have a little Flower icon like this 

and then dont move the camera while you are taking the picture, thats where the timer comes in.
set it to 2 or 5 secs


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> then you should have a little Flower icon like this
> 
> and then dont move the camera while you are taking the picture, thats where the timer comes in.
> set it to 2 or 5 secs
> ...



Do i have to take pics in wide angle to get a macro shot ?

Mines a small button that you push and the flower comes up


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

nope, you should just set it to macro mode,, that will be by pushing the flower icon i would say, and then just try and take some pics, just remember to keep it still, shaking hans are your worst enemy when it comes to macro pics


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 4, 2010)

Sweet!
Before Macro






After Macro


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

thats MUCH better 

then you can play with it a little to get even better
i want a macro lens for my camera, but the economy isnt that good atm haha


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 4, 2010)

I guess its my turn again to post some pictures lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 4, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> i need to find out how to use the macro on my camera and actually learn how to take good pics lol
> 
> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7333/p1010819y.jpg
> 
> ...


looks like you borrowed some ideas from me just did it much more professional, with 2 laings, and a mora 2! pretty good stuff!




aCid888* said:


> I guess its my turn again to post some pictures lol
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100404/P1040598HIJv2F.jpg
> ...


now whuts this? A Grinder for medicinal Herbs!


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 5, 2010)

A grinder?  Me??


I dont do stuff like that.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 5, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> A grinder?  Me??
> 
> 
> I dont do stuff like that.



your avatar surely has nothing to do with that too


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 5, 2010)

The guy in the avatar is smoking tobacco via pipe, is all.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 5, 2010)

its just a regular marlboro , thats just how they look


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 5, 2010)

"Marlboro, best enjoyed thru a Gasmask!"
i dont know if i like this ad!

how is it with your health, Don? Do you feel better?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 5, 2010)

yep much better, just took the last pills today actually, so big things should happen next week


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yep much better, just took the last pills today actually, so big things should happen next week


i hope you didnt took too much from them! these are quite strong buggers!
Big things sound good!, i feel such a strong trickle under my fingernails!

i simply cant wait anymore, i need my !!SSD!!, and i will try everything to get the 9800gx2 to run! also, thanks again on the raptor, thats quite a worthy gift!


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 5, 2010)

A couple more.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 5, 2010)

isnt it a bit risky to have the rad standing by itself?


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 5, 2010)

To say its been there at least a month and hasnt moved one bit...I dont think so. 



*Edit:* It's not as unstable as you'd think.....it doesnt move anywhere in all honesty, I tried to get it to fall over before I filled the loop and it didnt budge.  


I also added you to that shitbox MSN, Don.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 5, 2010)

Playing around with macro myself. These are the nicest 2 from the shots I just took.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 5, 2010)

Those are so nice I had to edit them and give it that extra bit of a 'shine' and clear some crap.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 5, 2010)

aaaaand how did you doo that? meh zo wantz ze knowledge

see i has dust too


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 5, 2010)

D: Time for spring cleaning I guess...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 5, 2010)

Latest pic I can find of the 5850 EK block. I gotta get back into taking more pics.


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 6, 2010)

very nice looking indeed


----------



## HammerON (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice pics everyone
Keep them coming~


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 6, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Latest pic I can find of the 5850 EK block. I gotta get back into taking more pics.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100327/5850_EK_block.jpg



bitspower fittings?

looks sweet bro


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> bitspower fittings?
> 
> looks sweet bro



awake from the dead, Don?


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 6, 2010)

One of many to come:







Should I reduce the size next time?  Little large huh...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 6, 2010)

i like it big


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## aCid888* (Apr 6, 2010)

Card pictures, Don, cards!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 6, 2010)

no imma torture that lappie of yours


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 6, 2010)

Good job I'm not on there.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 6, 2010)

hahaXD


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 6, 2010)

Q9450, time for my i7 920 soon


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> bitspower fittings?
> 
> looks sweet bro



Yep yep, thanks!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i like it big



That's what she said.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100406/64468_DSC_0184_122_780lo.jpg
> Q9450, time for my i7 920 soon



Great Picture!



Wile E said:


> That's what she said.




You need to show us your setup again, it's been a while!


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 7, 2010)

so do you....where is teh Noc?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 7, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Great Picture!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. It's so damn messy tho.

I might snap a "work in progress" pick of the slowly coming together 980X rig tho.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 7, 2010)

Crappy pics of the UD5, CPU360, 980X combo. Just a quick point and shoot on full auto.


----------



## DOM (Apr 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Crappy pics of the UD5, CPU360, 980X combo. Just a quick point and shoot on full auto.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100407/IMG_0085.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100407/IMG_0101.jpg



 so you got that just there and your not using it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## aCid888* (Apr 7, 2010)

Get a real sound card, Don, not that Supreme FX.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 7, 2010)

its dead, just took the pic, and i dont wanna spend 100$+ on a soundcard when im only using headset,


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 7, 2010)

aw.... my ssd isnt arrived yet!
i simply cant wait anymore!


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 7, 2010)

Did you build the tech station or is it a retail item? Very nice looking regardless 



Wile E said:


> Crappy pics of the UD5, CPU360, 980X combo. Just a quick point and shoot on full auto.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100407/IMG_0085.jpg


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 7, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> so do you....where is teh Noc?



I posted some crappy pics over in the YourPCATM thread, but I'll reshoot the D14 again. 




Wile E said:


> Crappy pics of the UD5, CPU360, 980X combo. Just a quick point and shoot on full auto.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100407/IMG_0085.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100407/IMG_0101.jpg



Wheres the beast QX?  I remember seeing an out of control water cooling setup, this is just too neat.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 7, 2010)

DOM said:


> so you got that just there and your not using it


No ram. lol.


TotalChaos said:


> Did you build the tech station or is it a retail item? Very nice looking regardless


Retail item. Technofront tech station. I like it, but I expected better build quality for the price. It's a bit of a disappointment. 


mlee49 said:


> I posted some crappy pics over in the YourPCATM thread, but I'll reshoot the D14 again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, fine, I'll show the Clusterf**k. lol.


----------



## DOM (Apr 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> No ram. lol.
> 
> Retail item. Technofront tech station. I like it, but I expected better build quality for the price. It's a bit of a disappointment.
> 
> ...



ewww 

no ram  lend it to me then


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 8, 2010)

Z-5500:












My BenQ monitor:


----------



## computertechy (Apr 8, 2010)

Lapped PHII 940BE, M3A79T-Deluxe


----------



## computertechy (Apr 8, 2010)

hey Wile E remember this?






I think these are yours????

and this





and...this


----------



## DOM (Apr 8, 2010)

computertechy said:


> hey Wile E remember this?
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/Top20View.jpg
> 
> ...



 yep those are his


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 8, 2010)

E4400 de-lid?


----------



## computertechy (Apr 8, 2010)

just noticed them on page 2....oh well.

they needed bumping


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 8, 2010)

computertechy said:


> hey Wile E remember this?
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/Top20View.jpg
> 
> ...



remember that, didnt know if i should laugh or cry haha, ended up


----------



## DOM (Apr 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> remember that, didnt know if i should laugh or cry haha, ended up



so wheres the 5850 have you hooked up yet ?

im thinking of getting a ASUS EAH5870/2DIS/1GD5/V2 but cant find nothing on the net 

heres a link the pics


----------



## computertechy (Apr 8, 2010)

OMG!!! that 5850 is nice!

i loved the one Don showed as well.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 8, 2010)

its in the rig now, just installed win7 on the ssd.

so gonna do some benches later


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2010)

computertechy said:


>



WTF happend HERE?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 8, 2010)

Nuclear Meltdown


----------



## DOM (Apr 8, 2010)

computertechy said:


> OMG!!! that 5850 is nice!
> 
> i loved the one Don showed as well.



its a 5870 



brandonwh64 said:


> WTF happend HERE?



tec was on fans and pump not running


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 8, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> E4400 de-lid?



its an athlon x2, probably one of the later versions that were soldered... that happens when you cut them, and try to remove the IHS

Wile, is that hot glue in the 775 socket?


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 8, 2010)

DOM said:


> its a 5870
> 
> 
> 
> tec was on fans and pump not running



tec?


----------



## DOM (Apr 8, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=38153

lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 8, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> tec?



he means a peltier element:




it must have melted the hot glue, so it ran in the socket


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 8, 2010)

nope thats all dielectric grease in the socket, and melted wb/pcb. no hot glue though. TEC's can be awesome but very dangerous if something goes wrong.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2010)

I was fairly new at TPU at the time and I thought Wile was nuts....




...I still think he's nuts


----------



## Wile E (Apr 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I was fairly new at TPU at the time and I thought Wile was nuts....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, umm, OK you win. I can't come up with a viable excuse. lol.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> No ram. lol.
> 
> Retail item. Technofront tech station. I like it, but I expected better build quality for the price. It's a bit of a disappointment.
> 
> ...



Yeah buddy!!! Look at that!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Well, umm, OK you win. I can't come up with a viable excuse. lol.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 9, 2010)

DOM said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=38153
> 
> lol



oooooooooooooh


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> oooooooooooooh



That's just insane dude, I saw it again and it made me


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2010)

no close ups yet but here are some in the mean time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2010)

sexy GPU Juan   How is the performance?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> sexy GPU Juan   How is the performance?



Getting it ready 

Going to load up some benches and knock out a few #1 spots over on the 06 and vantage threads


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> Getting it ready
> 
> Going to load up some benches and knock out a few #1 spots over on the 06 and vantage threads



on AIR?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> on AIR?



maybe


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

i dont give a shit, that is one of the hottest looking gfx atm, and is one of the best overclockers afaik, go beat it until it cries and then rape it


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i dont give a shit, that is one of the hottest looking gfx atm, and is one of the best overclockers afaik, go beat it until it cries and then rape it



i was thinking of using as a physx 

what do you think ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

nah, give it to mee,


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nah, give it to mee,





Its a sexy sexy card in person 

It reads as a 295 in gpu-z too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> Its a sexy sexy card in person
> 
> It reads as a 295 in gpu-z too



The info as to why is "classified"!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The info as to why is "classified"!



The contents inside the card are secret and must not be shared lol 

I have it hooked up with all 3x 6 pins


----------



## HammerON (Apr 10, 2010)

That is a sweet card!
I didn't even see that it required 3 x 6pin ~ holy shit


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2010)

HammerON said:


> That is a sweet card!
> I didn't even see that it required 3 x 6pin ~ holy shit



You don't have to use all 3 of them, only 2 are needed but for overclocking its a must


----------



## HammerON (Apr 10, 2010)

Well then in my book ~ it is a must


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Well then in my book ~ it is a must



It will be interesting once the *s*ec*r*et build #*2* is done 

going to load up a simple 4.3ghz oc and test it then go from there 

just finishing downloading 06


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2010)

But yea this card is going in a vacuumed sealed enclosure and on my shelf LOL!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

with a guard?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> with a guard?



Sloth is going to guard it 

this 06 download is taking its sweet time


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 10, 2010)

xfx 4890


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice looking 4890


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

do want water so bad

i might get a TJ07 instead of the 690II


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> do want water so bad
> 
> i might get a TJ07 instead of the 690II



They stopped making them didn't they? unless you already have a lead on one?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

dont know its a used one made ready for extra radiators


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dont know its a used one made ready for extra radiators



Do it! Just promise me you won't "murdermod" it...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

oh no i wont, i dont know how to, and besides, there is a ton of the modded versions out there, 

+ its been painted inside by a pro, så all black


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh no i wont, i dont know how to, and besides, there is a ton of the modded versions out there,
> 
> + its been painted inside by a pro, så all black



TJ07 is my dreams case, they got discontinued before I can get one.  So great for watercooling


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 10, 2010)

two more from me, after deciding to build a cheap whitebox


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 10, 2010)

nice pics, but your "whitebox" is sort of pink/orange you may need a bit more light or change the ISO on your camera.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 10, 2010)

i need to use a different bulb I know...


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 10, 2010)

still very clear even if the white isnt Clorox white


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

i know its not sexy, but its a close up


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i know its not sexy, but its a close up
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100410/106.jpg



of what exactly ??


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 11, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> of what exactly ??



A heatsink of sorts.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 11, 2010)

who knows, could be plates from an air ionizer


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 11, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> A heatsink of sorts.



i knew that, just testing....


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 12, 2010)

Opened up a 200GB Maxtor drive I had laying around (never buy anything Maxtor). It's got bad sectors up the bum and gets scalding hot while running. But, it's still pretty on the inside like all HDD's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

^nice shots!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 13, 2010)

I just noticed that the arm looks like it's floating above the platter in the 3rd picture, but it's actually right on it. Optical illuusionn


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## ste2425 (Apr 13, 2010)

what is the artwork from on ur gpu F1reFly?


----------



## DOM (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2010)

DOM said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100414/041.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100414/017.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100414/016.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100414/014.jpg
> ...



I was going to wait for the Matrix, but that looks beautiful.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 14, 2010)

that looks awesome

gratz on the new card


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 14, 2010)

no shortage of copper in that badboy


----------



## DOM (Apr 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> I was going to wait for the Matrix, but that looks beautiful.



only thing i cant seem to get the mem stable at 1300mhz ?? it has samsung chips and plus idk what to much volts also


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 14, 2010)

Snapped some shots of my new motherboard.






my favorite picture of the day 





More in build log in Sig...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 15, 2010)

decided to take of the cooler and apply new thermal paste, and that was a good ideaXD











maybe i should lap it?


----------



## DOM (Apr 15, 2010)

i just redid my paste


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 15, 2010)

you also had a ton of paste on it?


----------



## DOM (Apr 15, 2010)

yep but good thing its wasnt all hard lol

also did you see my pics above


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 15, 2010)

haha its also a new cardXD i put on some mx2, saw a 8c drop


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 15, 2010)

that card had way too much paste on it, kinda makes you wonder what robot screwed up and said lets put 3 squirts on this one 

>>>(FIH) The Don off topic but how does that Kingston SSD perform, I saw it in your specs and have one like it arriving Monday


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 15, 2010)

they always do imo, EVERY single card i have owned had too much ont, but thats okay, better that than nothing

uhm it works okay, but its not top notch for OS disc, mine kinda "laggs" every once in a while, and honestly, i cant feel any difference from my 7200.12 to this, except that i dont have to wait on things to be done, all programs etc starts when i click the icons, no waiting on loading etc


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 15, 2010)

whats the best way to clean of the thermal paste from a chip? especially if its gone a bit hard


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 15, 2010)

high % alcohol like 90% or higher, for the hard part on the chip it self i use either my credit card or something similar, some hard plastic


----------



## Wile E (Apr 16, 2010)

I use ArctiClean. Stuff is amazing. Even takes off those hard, pink, gum-like pads you find under some chipset coolers. Lasts a long ass time too. I've had a single kit for like 2 years now.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I use ArctiClean. Stuff is amazing. Even takes off those hard, pink, gum-like pads you find under some chipset coolers. Lasts a long ass time too. I've had a single kit for like 2 years now.



Thanks Wile E! 
I have always used alcohol, but this looks like a better solution


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 16, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Thanks Wile E!
> I have always used alcohol, but this looks like a better solution



i agree with wile I have arcticlean its rediculous it would melt through a brick if i told it to. and did I forget to mention it smells awesome?! it smells like oranges dude. good stuff.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 16, 2010)

Bit of lemon juice should do a fine trick too


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Bit of lemon juice should do a fine trick too



serious? id rather do the diy sort of approach if its much cheaper


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 16, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> serious? id rather do the diy sort of approach if its much cheaper



I still need to test it, but it should work fine. In fact, let me get some lemon juice tonight and test it on my xbox360


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I use ArctiClean. Stuff is amazing. Even takes off those hard, pink, gum-like pads you find under some chipset coolers. Lasts a long ass time too. I've had a single kit for like 2 years now.



+1, I can vouch for this stuff, works amazingly well!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 16, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i agree with wile I have arcticlean its rediculous it would melt through a brick if i told it to. and did I forget to mention it smells awesome?! it smells like oranges dude. good stuff.



that are orange terpenes... that stuff is used to remove grafitti.. someone gets the point? its available in 10 liter canisters!


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 16, 2010)

there ya go, HK 3.0 with the new mounting legs in black, watercool will be releasing these soon, choice of standard aluminum, black, white, red, and copper colored. i got one before release because I got friends in high places  what do you guys think


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 16, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> there ya go, HK 3.0 with the new mounting legs in black, watercool will be releasing these soon, choice of standard aluminum, black, white, red, and copper colored. i got one before release because I got friends in high places  what do you guys think



would fit my black foxconn and HK 3.0 LT very nicely! Question is just: Whats the Price?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2010)

I should have a pic (EDIT: probably multiple pics) of an EVGA 8800GTS 640MB sometime this evening, I'm picking one up from a friend so I can fold effectively again


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2010)

Is a Danamics LMX Superleggera sexy?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 16, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Is a Danamics LMX Superleggera sexy?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100416/2235.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100416/3.jpg



Yes sir that is very sexy


Pulled these out of an old Gateway computer someone gave me last year:










Not the best pictures


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 16, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> would fit my black foxconn and HK 3.0 LT very nicely! Question is just: Whats the Price?



not sure, but shouldnt be much im assusing about the same as the standard mounting kits, so like $7ish

@hammeron is that a cpu??


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 16, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> not sure, but shouldnt be much im assusing about the same as the standard mounting kits, so like $7ish
> 
> @hammeron is that a cpu??


sounds good!

looks like a P3, from what i can tell!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 16, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> not sure, but shouldnt be much im assusing about the same as the standard mounting kits, so like $7ish
> 
> @hammeron is that a cpu??





Velvet Wafer said:


> sounds good!
> 
> looks like a P3, from what i can tell!



It is a CPU, but it beats the hell out of me what series...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

yeah, or a p2, i had a p2 266 mhz that looked like that i think

can you get a good close up of the chip itself?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah, or a p2, i had a p2 266 mhz that looked like that i think
> 
> can you get a good close up of the chip itself?



Here ya go:

















PCI  card:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 17, 2010)

hard to tell, but its old, thats all i have to say haha

aha, its a old celly from 98' here is some info on that years cellys http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Celeron_microprocessors

http://images.google.dk/imgres?imgu...intel+celeron+1998&um=1&hl=da&sa=N&tbs=isch:1


----------



## HammerON (Apr 17, 2010)

So I take it from that chart that this is a 333 MHz with a 66 MT/s Front Side Bus~

Thanks for the chart Don


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 17, 2010)

somthing like that i think

np, its fun to see some of that old hw sometimes, i bet it prob still works?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 17, 2010)

Whats better then 1x heat killer ?

TWO ! lol!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2010)

HammerON said:


> So I take it from that chart that this is a 333 MHz with a 66 MT/s Front Side Bus~
> 
> Thanks for the chart Don



Way back when, I had the Celeron 300A (basically the same thing) that I ran at 500mhz daily.  Passively 
Not bad considering I got it for free, although the 3.2ghz P4HT that replaced it was rather nice


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2010)

what about 3?

SR-2 aye... should be interesting.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 17, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> Whats better then 1x heat killer ?
> 
> TWO ! lol!
> http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/6169/p1010889dx.jpg



 Amazing ~ their twins

Okay having fun with this so here are pics of the motherboard, CPU cooler, PSU fan and the PSU:


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have some more pics i have to upload


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 17, 2010)

WHAT happend to that poor pci slot

@assasin, gief


----------



## HammerON (Apr 17, 2010)

It's called drinking while taking apart old computer you don't care about
I was trying to get the mount loose that supports the cpu and thought maybe a little prying would help...It didn't~~~


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 17, 2010)

dont really know WHAT happend to the phone


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 17, 2010)

Whats better then 1x DDC Pump ?
Two! hahaha


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 17, 2010)

you really ARE crazy


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you really ARE crazy



i have to double up on stuff


----------



## Wile E (Apr 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hard to tell, but its old, thats all i have to say haha
> 
> aha, its a old celly from 98' here is some info on that years cellys http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Celeron_microprocessors
> 
> http://images.google.dk/imgres?imgu...intel+celeron+1998&um=1&hl=da&sa=N&tbs=isch:1





HammerON said:


> So I take it from that chart that this is a 333 MHz with a 66 MT/s Front Side Bus~
> 
> Thanks for the chart Don


It's a cut down Pentium II era Celeron.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 17, 2010)

anyone want old old school well here it is an 105MB Quntum Plus Hardcard XL this still works


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 17, 2010)

I need to get these blocks lapped ASAP lol


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh, I can play this game... I think. 











Not bad for a $80 point and shoot from newegg.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 17, 2010)

i buffed my hk 3.0 block they say its bad to lap them


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 17, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> i buffed my hk 3.0 block they say its bad to lap them



got any pics ?

i was also thinking of doing the plating with rrtech but it would cost $64 to do the bottom plates without shipping


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 17, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> got any pics ?
> 
> i was also thinking of doing the plating with rrtech but it would cost $64 to do the bottom plates without shipping



Meh, whats another $120 when your going to buy a $600 motherboard and 2 $500 processors


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 17, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> I need to get these blocks lapped ASAP lol
> 
> http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/1962/p1010902l.jpg
> http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/4129/p1010901x.jpg
> http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/8144/p1010900i.jpg



NOOOO! dont Lap them! they are designed to adjust themselves to the cpu IHS they are attached to! lapping them brought a 1-2 degrees temperature worsening! Please dont lap them!
just take a little citric acid and wash them clean


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 17, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> NOOOO! dont Lap them! they are designed to adjust themselves to the cpu IHS they are attached to! lapping them brought a 1-2 degrees temperature worsening! Please dont lap them!
> just take a little citric acid and wash them clean



Is there a tutorial on this or something ?

I dont want to mess them up and have to buy new bases for them


----------



## HammerON (Apr 17, 2010)

I would try them first before lapping them. See what temps you get...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 17, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> Is there a tutorial on this or something ?
> 
> I dont want to mess them up and have to buy new bases for them



heatkiller bases dont have to be lapped, from what i know, they feature a small bump, which is exactly in the middle of the blocks downside, directly under the microfin area. this should ensure, that it cools cpus best, because most are higher at the edge, then at the centre of the IHS. there was some thread at XS i believe, where someone clearly stated not to lap the HK3.0


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 18, 2010)

yeah I just buffed the machine marks off you lap it it will ruin it, ill take pics when I get a chance


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 18, 2010)

Tubing being used, this is an old piece


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 21, 2010)

most recent purchase


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

woot, we have the same ssd

how you like that so far?


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 21, 2010)

just got it today, so far no problems


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

i had some minor "lagging" in the beginning, but no more, 

im just happy that everything loads in a sec as soon as i get into windows


----------



## HammerON (Apr 21, 2010)

New toy:


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2010)

HammerON said:


> New toy:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100421/IMG_0010.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100421/IMG_0013.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100421/IMG_0019.jpg



lets see some 3dmark


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i had some minor "lagging" in the beginning, but no more,
> 
> im just happy that everything loads in a sec as soon as i get into windows



The snappiness is hawt


----------



## HammerON (Apr 21, 2010)

DOM said:


> lets see some 3dmark



Check the 3Dmark '06 and Vantage threads


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Check the 3Dmark '06 and Vantage threads



i already did


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 23, 2010)

HammerON said:


> New toy:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100421/IMG_0010.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100421/IMG_0013.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100421/IMG_0019.jpg



I see your one and raise you another:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

basterd


----------



## HammerON (Apr 23, 2010)

Man - you suck

I wish I could afford another one!


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 23, 2010)

http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/Asus 5850/


----------



## HammerON (Apr 23, 2010)

That looks like a nice card freaksavior


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks man.  i haven't had a chance to use it yet.

Added a couple more pictures.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

whoa!, and 5850 with an 8 and 6pin  i bet you can beat that card pretty hard


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 23, 2010)

Thats my favorite pictures


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

that is SO hawt


----------



## mudkip (Apr 25, 2010)

cool pics!


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 26, 2010)

Does the card actually have Asus imprinted on the PCIe connector i would have thought that'd be a stupid thing to do as you remove some surface contact area by doing that


----------



## HeroPrinny (Apr 26, 2010)

sorry if they're too big.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Does the card actually have Asus imprinted on the PCIe connector i would have thought that'd be a stupid thing to do as you remove some surface contact area by doing that



It's a plastic guard.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 27, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100426/102_1653.jpg



Tri-SLI with 2 X 470's and a 275????


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah, it works totally. Ran Vantage and got P65000!!!! Woot!



Yeah no, I think the SLI bridge I was using was causing the flickering.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 27, 2010)

I havent played much, was working, if you call it work Dirt2 ran fine, and Vantage is super smooth. havent had flickering yet.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Athlonite (Apr 27, 2010)

erocker said:


> It's a plastic guard.



fewww thats alright then


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 27, 2010)

those look hawt Fit better lookin than my HIS HD5770fan which has one of those just oh so marvelous egg coolers on it works well but looks bloody fugly


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100427/Capture105.jpg



That looks sick!


----------



## theJesus (Apr 27, 2010)

The only coupon I've ever had that fits in a PCI-e slot:






It's the 4650 I just got from jmc.






Not a swanky high-end card, but I think it's sexy for it's simplicity.  Sorry for the images being a little blurry, no tripod 'til wednesday.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 27, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100427/Capture105.jpg



could you at least make that desktop size 
would be nice for a wallpaper



theJesus said:


> The only coupon I've ever had that fits in a PCI-e slot:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100427/IMG_0866 (Custom).jpg
> 
> ...





use a stack of soft things, like clothes, that will prevent you from shaking the camera until you get the tripod


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 27, 2010)

Hmmm, I like to take pictures  I know some of this hardware is a bit old ( and those who follow my logs have already seen this material), but I also know the pics are definitely sexy 



















































cheers guys, great thread!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

^^^^^^


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^^^^



+1000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> +1000





he deserves wayyyy more than 1000 of those


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 27, 2010)

srry bout that, my mouse.....

dang it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

Don,

YHPM


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 27, 2010)

desktop sized since you asked...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> desktop sized since you asked...



Thank you sir, who took those shots?  They are insane.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 27, 2010)

thank you sir


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thank you sir, who took those shots?  They are insane.



i did. you'll see tomorrow.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^^^^





(FIH) The Don said:


> +1000





Chicken Patty said:


> he deserves wayyyy more than 1000 of those


All of the above    EDIT, seriously, I think you could take a picture of poop and make it sexy.  That's a compliment by the way


(FIH) The Don said:


> use a stack of soft things, like clothes, that will prevent you from shaking the camera until you get the tripod


If I'm taking a lot of pictures, I'll usually find something to set the camera on.  I've got some cheap $0.99 mini tripods just to make it easier to stabilize on household objects lol.  Main reason I didn't use anything for those pics was because I wanted to shoot top-down.
Otherwise, my camera is just a point 'n' shoot anyways, so I neglected a normal tripod until I saw one on a deal-a-day site for $9 shipped 
Thanks for the tip about using soft items though, I've always just put it on a box or a table when I don't have anything else.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

theJesus said:


> All of the above    EDIT, seriously, I think you could take a picture of poop and make it sexy.  That's a compliment by the way



Amen to that brotha


----------



## Wile E (Apr 27, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Hmmm, I like to take pictures  I know some of this hardware is a bit old ( and those who follow my logs have already seen this material), but I also know the pics are definitely sexy
> 
> http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/342/728w.jpg
> 
> ...


I always know I'm gonna love the post when I see that hedgehog. As always, great photo skills, SNiiPE.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 27, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I always know I'm gonna love the post when I see that hedgehog. As always, great photo skills, SNiiPE.


what hedgehog? 
d'oh, it's that thing in the pics, i was looking at his avatar


----------



## HammerON (Apr 27, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100426/102_1653.jpg



Why do you have that 275 plugged in with the two 470's 



Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100427/Capture105.jpg



Wow - that is nice



SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Hmmm, I like to take pictures  I know some of this hardware is a bit old ( and those who follow my logs have already seen this material), but I also know the pics are definitely sexy
> 
> http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/342/728w.jpg
> 
> ...



I remember those pictures (at least most of them) from your log. Freak'n Awesome


----------



## theJesus (Apr 27, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Why do you have that 275 plugged in with the two 470's


cuz he doesn't have the third 470 yet?


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 27, 2010)

mlee49 said:


>



I've been at it for a few minutes now, but I can't find the focal point in your pic


----------



## theJesus (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm guessing the fan.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 27, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> desktop sized since you asked...



Yes that make a really nice desktop background
Thanks Fits


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 29, 2010)

a quick snap..


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I've been at it for a few minutes now, but I can't find the focal point in your pic



Whats a focal point? lol 

Definitely the LED my friends.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 29, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> a quick snap..
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35242&stc=1&d=1272497076



Did I read somewhere that you are getting rid of those and getting 480(s)?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 29, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Did I read somewhere that you are getting rid of those and getting 480(s)?



yup. straight trade.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 29, 2010)

i do NOT envy you..... 

yes i do!!!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 29, 2010)

For how many 480's? Three?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 29, 2010)

HammerON said:


> For how many 480's? Three?



3 on trade and a 4th i'll buy at a price.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 29, 2010)

Freak'n awesome Fits

What water blocks are you going to slap on those puppies?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 29, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Freak'n awesome Fits



yeah but dont party until it happens. 

i'll be grateful if it does. 

its not really a trade... but more of a trade off. 

i can hardly wait though.


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Apr 29, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35254&stc=1&d=1272519344
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35255&stc=1&d=1272519536
> 
> ...




Very nice


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't you just love those Asus ROG mobo's they're always so smexy


----------



## HammerON (Apr 29, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Don't you just love those Asus ROG mobo's they're always so smexy



Yes I do


----------



## theJesus (Apr 29, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Whats a focal point? lol
> 
> Definitely the LED my friends.


I didn't even see that 


Whilhelm said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35254&stc=1&d=1272519344
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35255&stc=1&d=1272519536
> 
> ...


I like those angles


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 29, 2010)

A repost of the edited Banchetto shot from Fits.






A few tweaks make a lot of difference.


----------



## pr@$r1g (Apr 29, 2010)

WOW mates this thread is so addictive ..... i never missed a PIC ever 

I will surely show some pics


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 30, 2010)

The back of my Gigabyte mobo i find it sexy(mostly the traces) not sure if anyone else will


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2010)

What did you do to that board Tim?  Paint?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> What did you do to that board Tim?  Paint?



~2hrs paint on front 
3hrs with sharpie on back 
bad thing it you can see my fingers had alittle TIM on them when i picked up the board and left the oil looking marks


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 30, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ~2hrs paint on front
> 3hrs with sharpie on back



Is there a reason why you spent 3 hours Sharpie-ing the back of your motherboard?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 30, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Is there a reason why you spent 3 hours Sharpie-ing the back of your motherboard?



I was sick and couldn't leave the room so i did alittle research and found that it can be done without killing it...so mostly because i had nothing better to do


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I was sick and couldn't leave the room so i did alittle research and found that it can be done without killing it...so mostly because i had nothing better to do



I've been in that position many times before...once it lead me to try and WC a Pentium 3 with a tin can full of water...worked OK I guess until the can fell over (Cat ran into it )


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I've been in that position many times before...once it lead me to try and WC a Pentium 3 with a tin can full of water...worked OK I guess until the can fell over (Cat ran into it )



one time it got me to "direct die" cool a P3...EPIC FAIL as i didn't use the right stuff to seal it and didn't know you had to coat the chip(everything but the core) with clear fingernail polish on the contacts(on the top of the chip) and use a clear coat or something like that to stop it from shorting or water logging  
lesson learned if i ever want to try it again


----------



## aCid888* (May 1, 2010)

Random-RAM.


----------



## mlee49 (May 1, 2010)

Nice, can I request a black and white?


----------



## aCid888* (May 1, 2010)

Yes.  


I'll edit this when I'm done.


----------



## aCid888* (May 1, 2010)

I hope that will do for you.


----------



## mlee49 (May 1, 2010)

Nice, thanks man!


----------



## aCid888* (May 1, 2010)

I need to reshoot the images and put the camera in B&W, the editing process ruins the details.  


Either way, thanks for the approval.


----------



## mlee49 (May 1, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/6001/p1050182v232.jpg
> 
> http://img576.imageshack.us/img576/8752/p1050182v3.jpg
> 
> ...



Dude, I cant tell which one I like better


----------



## aCid888* (May 1, 2010)

Give me another 20 minutes and I'll break out another nice shot.


----------



## mlee49 (May 1, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## aCid888* (May 1, 2010)

Two more:













And one in grey because it looks nice.


----------



## mlee49 (May 1, 2010)

Made that last one a desktop background, I like it!


----------



## aCid888* (May 1, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## n-ster (May 1, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Made that last one a desktop background, I like it!



Hey, you're right! looks good as a desktop background...

Thanks acid888*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2010)

you are kicking out butts with your recent shots man, great job


----------



## aCid888* (May 1, 2010)

I just checked the images again and it appears uploading them to imageshack reduced their quality.


----------



## HammerON (May 1, 2010)

Those are some sweet pictures aCid


----------



## Yukikaze (May 1, 2010)

My Q9650's new WB:


----------



## aCid888* (May 1, 2010)

I couldnt help myself...I had to do another.


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 1, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 1, 2010)

get some more light, and get rid of that flash bro, will look better

what camera you using?


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> get some more light, and get rid of that flash bro, will look better
> 
> what camera you using?



Using a Nikon D50 with stock lens right now. I didn't really go into it thinking I'd take some pictures for this thread, but after I got done cleaning the old TIM off I took a few shots.


----------



## computertechy (May 1, 2010)




----------



## pr@$r1g (May 2, 2010)

^ oh wow something serious came in 

look at that huge HS  ......

today i will pop in some PICS


----------



## TotalChaos (May 2, 2010)




----------



## DannibusX (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Athlonite (May 2, 2010)

@ dannibus that mobo looks like mine and you have the 2GB versions of my ram


----------



## DannibusX (May 2, 2010)

Yup, that would be an M3A32-MVP.  Sweet friggen board!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> Yup, that would be an M3A32-MVP.  Sweet friggen board!



amen to that, I miss mine.  Served well, super solid.


----------



## pr@$r1g (May 2, 2010)

guess what


----------



## KieX (May 3, 2010)

Hope you like!


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 3, 2010)

...drool...


----------



## n-ster (May 3, 2010)

KieX, you seem like a pro at this  are you?


----------



## KieX (May 3, 2010)

n-ster said:


> KieX, you seem like a pro at this  are you?



I wish! If you notice I didn't even check to see if the ram module holder was properly clipped before taking that last picture. :shadedshu

Got some good camera equipment I had not put to good use till this though. But I had to resort to plain A4 white paper for the backgrounds


----------



## n-ster (May 3, 2010)

KieX said:


> I wish! If you notice I didn't even check to see if the ram module holder was properly clipped before taking that last picture. :shadedshu
> 
> Got some good camera equipment I had not put to good use till this though. But I had to resort to plain A4 white paper for the backgrounds



So taking pictures is a hobby for you eh? Your pictures are really professional looking though, white paper is the PERFECT background IMO lol

I didn't notice that little thing until you mentioned it lol YOU RUINED THE PIC FOR ME


----------



## KieX (May 3, 2010)

Haha, sorry.. I only noticed when I was uploading 

Yeah photography is a hobby, used to work in a camera shop before, that's where I got my digital SLR gear. This was the first time I thought, man.. let's try this out! Building the computer took me 12 hours in between all the photos and problems fitting the Accelero Xtreme cooler onto the graphics card.

It was fun though!


----------



## pr@$r1g (May 5, 2010)

can it be called SeXy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2010)

pr@$r1g said:


> can it be called SeXy
> 
> http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/2414/47011b.jpg
> 
> ...



what a POS  jk bro, its so hawt 

my old gtx-260 

i love the twinfrozr cooler, its really good and keeps the card below 35c idle and around 55c under load


----------



## DannibusX (May 5, 2010)

DUDE WTF is up with the Predipug avatar, Don?  Jesus that's messed up.

Nice cooler, btw.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2010)

i just find it funny

and thank you,


----------



## Wile E (May 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what a POS  jk bro, its so hawt
> 
> my old gtx-260
> 
> ...



It's so weird seeing a red pcb on an NV card. lol.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2010)

lol i didnt even noticed thatXD

but its typical for MSi to use red PCB, but yeah, it should be black or similar, but not green, green pcb is SO ugly imo


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol i didnt even noticed thatXD
> 
> but its typical for MSi to use red PCB, but yeah, it should be black or similar, but not green, green pcb is SO ugly imo



Black really is the best, my 8800GTS has a black PCB/cooler and it's


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2010)




----------



## sneekypeet (May 5, 2010)

Don are you using sepia, or is it the lighting?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2010)

just my light, and a quick shot, no fancy work


----------



## sneekypeet (May 5, 2010)

It's all good man, just wondering


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2010)

its because i use some low wattage lamps? the thingies inside the lamp, and it was taken at night, 

so it actually looks a little sepia wannabee kinda now you say it

no sepia, kinda


----------



## aCid888* (May 5, 2010)

New lights Don! lol


*Edit:* That picture also just burnt my retina....provide details over MSN so I can sue!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2010)

its okay, it was just for fun


----------



## aCid888* (May 5, 2010)

Its so over-exposed I nearly shat myself.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2010)

i know, it was the meaning


----------



## aCid888* (May 5, 2010)

I'm just giving you an hard time, dont worry lol


----------



## TotalChaos (May 5, 2010)




----------



## aCid888* (May 5, 2010)

Plain white all over and no rusty red lines and that edit would be a winner.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2010)

Really nice stuff on this page guys


----------



## Techtu (May 6, 2010)

Here's just a general close up of my rig, but I hope some of you agree it does look rather sexy for a very limited budget!!


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

I'll get some close-up pics of the new H50 later....maybe the 8800GTS as well


----------



## Techtu (May 6, 2010)

Here's afew more


----------



## Athlonite (May 7, 2010)

@ tech2 any particular reason your trying to overheat you PSU if I were you I'd turn the CPU HSF around so it exhausts into the rear 120


----------



## Techtu (May 7, 2010)

I'm unable to mount the HSF towards the rear, this board only has mounts so the fan is either facing upwards or downwards 

P.S. The fan is actually just a 92mm


----------



## Athlonite (May 8, 2010)

Buggar thats gotta suk dude is there not a retention bracket other than the clip on you could use as the extra heat is going to kill your PSU early


----------



## aCid888* (May 8, 2010)

He could run that Xiggy passive on the chip he has so he doesn't really need to aim the air from his cooler at his PSU.


Also, I don't think there's any danger of his PSU dying from the heat as it will be minimal...I do however think he should be upgrading his PSU because its older and may die do to age.


----------



## Techtu (May 8, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Buggar thats gotta suk dude is there not a retention bracket other than the clip on you could use as the extra heat is going to kill your PSU early



Nahh I don't as it would have to already of been fitted around the middle copper heat pipe  have it facing any other way, I'm n the process of getting an aluminium welder to do this 



aCid888* said:


> He could run that Xiggy passive on the chip he has so he doesn't really need to aim the air from his cooler at his PSU.
> 
> 
> Also, I don't think there's any danger of his PSU dying from the heat as it will be minimal...I do however think he should be upgrading his PSU because its older and may die do to age.



I find it very hard to see how a 125w AMD 6400+ could run just fine on passive cooling using my current cooler.

... And yes my PSU is getting on somewhat but it's fine for now... I'm trying to hang on with expensive upgrades as I'd rather do a full upgrade instead of just a bit here and there and not see any major improvements from it.

Just so you all know... my CPU fan is very poor spins only at 1300rpm and I'm not even convinced about that, as I'm able to put a piece of paper on top of my Xigmatek and it doesn't budge


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 8, 2010)

Did someone say "Sexy"?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Athlonite (May 9, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Did someone say "Sexy"?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/DSC00050061.jpg



Hehe and thats why i use it too those DHX sinks are cool


----------



## aCid888* (May 9, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> I find it very hard to see how a 125w AMD 6400+ could run just fine on passive cooling using my current cooler.
> 
> ... And yes my PSU is getting on somewhat but it's fine for now... I'm trying to hang on with expensive upgrades as I'd rather do a full upgrade instead of just a bit here and there and not see any major improvements from it.



I ran both my E8400 & E8500 passive @ 3.8 - 4.2GHz and my temps never went above 55'C *while running WCG*...I don't see how your 6400+ would put any more load on that cooler than either of the CPU's I had running on the Xiggy.


As for your PSU, upgrade now and you wont run the risk of your aging PSU dying and taking all your hardware with you.

Buy something like the Corsair HX750w now and you wont have to worry about buying a new unit later when you finally upgrade.


----------



## Techtu (May 9, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> I ran both my E8400 & E8500 passive @ 3.8 - 4.2GHz and my temps never went above 55'C *while running WCG*...I don't see how your 6400+ would put any more load on that cooler than either of the CPU's I had running on the Xiggy.
> 
> 
> As for your PSU, upgrade now and you wont run the risk of your aging PSU dying and taking all your hardware with you.
> ...



maybe I'll try it tomorrow when it's out on the bench as will be modding the case to house 2 120mm fan's, 1 top 1 bottom. Also making some holes to hide the wiring better 

As for the new PSU I'll look around see what I can find I guess


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 11, 2010)

in denmark, all that is around 3000$ 

im guessing a i7 8xx on it?

btw thanks for new WP


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2010)

Here's my new mobo being prepped for the install 






Sorry for the bad pic, It's a new camera and am still trying to learn all the features, and with the strict 2mb upload set fourth in TPU im kinda limited


----------



## Lionheart (May 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Here's my new mobo being prepped for the install
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100514/DSC00386[1]
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic, It's a new camera and am still trying to learn all the features, and with the strict 2mb upload set fourth in TPU im kinda limited



Very nice looking motherboard there bro


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 15, 2010)

I guess this could go here.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Very nice looking motherboard there bro


Thanks C_K, It's really working well for me sense the bios update


----------



## aCid888* (May 15, 2010)

Brad you homo get on MSN lol


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

Figured this shot was somewhat deserving to go in this thread


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Here's my new mobo being prepped for the install
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100514/DSC00386[1]
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic, It's a new camera and am still trying to learn all the features, and with the strict 2mb upload set fourth in TPU im kinda limited



Hopefully I'll join you with the same board next week 



sneekypeet said:


> Figured this shot was somewhat deserving to go in this thread
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100514/DSC02880.jpg


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hopefully I'll join you with the same board next week


what cpu?
and you know the 10XX X6 is faster than the I7 920 by far bro


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Brad you homo get on MSN lol


STALKER!!!!!


----------



## aCid888* (May 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> STALKER!!!!!



You didnt say stalker last night, baby


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> what cpu?
> and you know the 10XX X6 is faster than the I7 920 by far bro



1090T.  



aCid888* said:


> You didnt say stalker last night, baby


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> You didnt say stalker last night, baby


Mmmmm your speaking my language sexy lol
 and CP... 1090T is the was to go, hey wtf ever happened to Kei? I sent him your rad you gave to me and never ever heard back from him


----------



## Lionheart (May 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> what cpu?
> and you know the 10XX X6 is faster than the I7 920 by far bro



I agree lol


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 15, 2010)

ugly thermaltake fan on attractive,hot cards... what kind of pic is this,hammer?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

so now I wonder if slapping a fan on the side of these will allow for better core clocks.

has it been there since you were getting the clocks we were discussing in the other thread?


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

Yep
There just isn't much room for airflow between the cards so I put the (ugly) fan on them~



HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100515/IMG_0058.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100515/IMG_0067.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100515/IMG_0056.jpg



Well - it was the only fan I had lying around. My 5 i7 rigs are using all my good ones


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

Tomorrow then there will be a fan addition, see if it helps


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

I didn't want to tell you all my little tricks

Haven't replaced the TIM yet on these two. Just got some Tuniq TX-3 in the mail today


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

it dropped mine quite a bit, this third card (middle one) is still a virgin. It's isnt as bad as my first two SCs were.


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

Your GTX 470's are the SC editions? Mine are the basic models...


----------



## Champ (May 15, 2010)

I had no ideal this thread existed.  I can't believe you guys.  I bet you sit in front of your keyboards at night looking at quad and hex core processors...and big shiny dual gpu graphic  cards...oh man, please excuse me


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 15, 2010)

thats just sex for the mind, not for the body!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Your GTX 470's are the SC editions? Mine are the basic models...



Yes the two originals are SC's, the new one is vanilla and seems to clock to the same limits.



Champ said:


> I had no ideal this thread existed.  I can't believe you guys.  I bet you sit in front of your keyboards at night looking at quad and hex core processors...and big shiny dual gpu graphic  cards...oh man, please excuse me



Part was a treat to myself for 15 months of hard work at two jobs, sort of my celebrating quitting one the third card came at a deal I couldn't pass up, and it has a home in her rig in my sig


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Mmmmm your speaking my language sexy lol
> and CP... 1090T is the was to go, hey wtf ever happened to Kei? I sent him your rad you gave to me and never ever heard back from him



I spoke to him a little while ago and he said he was gonna take some time off the PC stuff, just chill you know.  But I never heard of him again.  Have you sent him a PM?  If you haven't I'll do so, let me know.


----------



## Wile E (May 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> what cpu?
> and you know the 10XX X6 is faster than the I7 920 by far bro



No it isn't. Same speed, clock for clock. I'd rather have either a 1055T and save some cash, or the 920 and have more gfx options. This is actually my current decision dilemma. lol


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 15, 2010)

The AMD runs cooler...


----------



## Wile E (May 15, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> The AMD runs cooler...



I don't care about that or power consumption. I have a 1250W psu, and a shitload of water cooling gear.


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

I am a little bias, but I would suggest the 920

Edit: However I wouldn't mind seeing what PPD you could get on Boinc with 1090T


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 15, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I don't care about that or power consumption. I have a 1250W psu, and a shitload of water cooling gear.



Fine jeez. I was just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Wile E (May 15, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Fine jeez. I was just trying to be helpful.



I wasn't faulting you in anything. Input is appreciated. Just elaborating on my needs and stance, that's all.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Here's my new mobo being prepped for the install
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100514/DSC00386[1]
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic, It's a new camera and am still trying to learn all the features, and with the strict 2mb upload set fourth in TPU im kinda limited



Nice Full....I got my eye on that board too for next build....hopefully before the end of the year


----------



## theorw (May 15, 2010)

This is my friends new case,memory and vga cooler.
Isnt the vga sexy or what?
Also i really love the case/mobo theme!
Best budget case i know!


----------



## aCid888* (May 16, 2010)

A dusty, ugly shot of old hardware:


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> A dusty, ugly shot of old hardware:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100515/P1040143.jpg



Eww lol, nice pix thou


----------



## boulard83 (May 16, 2010)

Few shot.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> Few shot.
> 
> http://www.infodupat.com/tecnofront/TecnofrontHWD017.JPG
> 
> ...


where you get those fan dust screens at man? you have a link for me to order from?

they look great


----------



## boulard83 (May 16, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> where you get those fan dust screens at man? you have a link for me to order from?
> 
> they look great



They are great and offer very little restriction.

http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=28875


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> They are great and offer very little restriction.
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=28875


cool!! I just ordered two of them for my twin rad 120.0 fans

It beats the home made foam dust covers (restriction) pads I'm using atm


----------



## boulard83 (May 16, 2010)

I have 5 of these and they work well. 

They dont catch the tiny particule but they catch everything else. been running for 6months with these and was very EZ to clean my Rad that wasnt that dusty after all.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> I have 5 of these and they work well.
> 
> They dont catch the tiny particule but they catch everything else. been running for 6months with these and was very EZ to clean my Rad that wasnt that dusty after all.


Nice, thanks for the info...


----------



## aCid888* (May 16, 2010)

Some good stuff right there, loving that feser and the double shroud.


----------



## boulard83 (May 16, 2010)

Thx aCid !


----------



## thesilph (May 16, 2010)

Oh beware, big post.

My P5KC with some sexy team elite, I love that chrome heatspreader






Naked 4770, dead. She's in sapphire's hands now, I can only wait :/





Mems on the 4770





Her behind





Close-up on the nice part of her behind ^^





the busy part of my audigy 2





X2 3800+ with a broken pin resting on the foam that came with the Athlon II X4





X2 3800+ mounted on an MSI microATX (still works, made a little copper pin)





i3





the other i3







sorry for the big post, if you like these then maybe I have something in store for you guys.
I will only reveal this, it has a gold sparkle PCB 
I didn't have a camera, all taken with my phone


----------



## Techtu (May 16, 2010)

thesilph said:


> Oh beware, big post.
> 
> My P5KC with some sexy team elite, I love that chrome heatspreader
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35588&stc=1&d=1274020663
> ...



The first pic look's really dusty... You should consider dusting the parts down


----------



## thesilph (May 16, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> The first pic look's really dusty... You should consider dusting the parts down



i'm going to buy a freezer 7 pro for that rig, I'll dust the parts when I have to mount the freezer :b


----------



## Wile E (May 16, 2010)

thesilph said:


> i'm going to buy a freezer 7 pro for that rig, I'll dust the parts when I have to mount the freezer :b



Any particular reason for grabbing the Freezer 7 Pro? There are better choices in the same price range.


----------



## thesilph (May 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Any particular reason for grabbing the Freezer 7 Pro? There are better choices in the same price range.



Do tell, any help is welcome


----------



## Wile E (May 16, 2010)

thesilph said:


> Do tell, any help is welcome



If you need to stick with the 92mm-ish size, the XIGMATEK HDT-S963 or one of it's clones. 
XIGMATEK HDT-S963 92mm Rifle CPU Cooler
KINGWIN XT-964 92mm Xtreme Direct H.T.C. (Heat-pip...
Sunbeam CR-CCTF92-4 92mm Core-Contact Freezer CPU ...

If you can go to 120mm sized coolers, go with the XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 or one of it's many variations and clones.
XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler
XIGMATEK HDT-RS1283 120mm CPU Cooler
KINGWIN XT-1264  120mm Xtreme Direct H.T.C. (Heat-...
Sunbeam CR-CCTF 120 mm Core-Contact Freezer CPU Co...


----------



## mlee49 (May 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Any particular reason for grabbing the Freezer 7 Pro? There are better choices in the same price range.



There is a True 120 FS here that would be a perfect 120mm cooler.  I have a CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ that I got for $25.  Backplate, super quite 120 fan, and does a great job at 3.8Ghz on my 920.


----------



## Athlonite (May 17, 2010)

or an Tunic tower 120 non or extreme are both very good coolers


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 17, 2010)

Here are some pics of the motherboard from my DVD player










And here is the problem as to why it wasn't working properly:





And the power supply:


----------



## pr@$r1g (May 17, 2010)

Took this ,replacing TIM


----------



## Athlonite (May 17, 2010)

@ cheese danish you have a swollen cap in the last pic 

it's the small 105c in the mid upper right just behind the two trannies


----------



## Thrackan (May 17, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> @ cheese danish you have a swollen cap in the last pic
> 
> it's the small 105c in the mid upper right just behind the two trannies



Doesn't look bulged to me... Though the black dot makes it look that way.


----------



## Athlonite (May 17, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Doesn't look bulged to me... Though the black dot makes it look that way.



MEH me thinks you could be right on that after a second look that black dot does make the rupture lines look extended


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 17, 2010)

Nah everything is fine on that board. It was my main board that has a giant crack in it.


----------



## HammerON (May 18, 2010)

Holy cow


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 18, 2010)

why do you have MY cards


----------



## HammerON (May 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> why do you have MY cards


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 18, 2010)

btw

nice cards


----------



## DOM (May 18, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Holy cow
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100518/IMG_0008.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100518/IMG_0013.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100518/IMG_0024.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100518/IMG_0027.jpg



 do they use a whole 5g tube


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)

these sexy enough?


----------



## boulard83 (May 19, 2010)

yeahhhh

sexy enough !


----------



## Wile E (May 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> these sexy enough?
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35644&stc=1&d=1274230965
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35645&stc=1&d=1274230965



No. Needs moar stuff.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> these sexy enough?
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35644&stc=1&d=1274230965
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35645&stc=1&d=1274230965


Nope  I think the Red cards would go better 

Green just dont go with the red


----------



## Lionheart (May 19, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Nope  I think the Red cards would go better
> 
> Green just dont go with the red



I agree, but it still looks awesome, can I have


----------



## HammerON (May 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> these sexy enough?
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35644&stc=1&d=1274230965
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35645&stc=1&d=1274230965



Yes that looks nice and all; but it would look better with 4 GTX 480's and water cooling all the way around. Stop disappointing and show what you got


----------



## entropy13 (May 19, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Nope  I think the Red cards would go better
> 
> Green just dont go with the red



The HD 5870 Matrix Platinum would especially fit in.


----------



## Athlonite (May 20, 2010)

ewww green cards  how could you :shadedshu makes me feel sic just lookin at them


----------



## burtram (May 21, 2010)

Was doing a heatsink swap between my 8800gs and 9800gt and thought of you guys, so I snapped these:












Not the best shots, but the lighting available kind of blew, oh well.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 21, 2010)

Messing around with some cooler master fans. xD


----------



## Wile E (May 21, 2010)

I have a couple of those that came with both my case, and the extra 4 in 3 drive cage I grabbed. I clipped the leds on them. Too damn bright. (Don't really like led fans anyway)


----------



## Crazykenny (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 21, 2010)

um... is that your 12v rail displayed? looks like your PSU has seen better times!


----------



## Crazykenny (May 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> um... is that your 12v rail displayed? looks like your PSU has seen better times!



My HD5870 throttles it back to 10.6v on the desktop to cut power. When I go 3D, or game it shows a healthy 12v. Nothing to worry about, just part of the cards means to save power.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 21, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> My HD5870 throttles it back to 10.6v on the desktop to cut power. When I go 3D, or game it shows a healthy 12v. Nothing to worry about, just part of the cards means to save power.



errm... no video card throttles your 12v line... its the PSU that does that, and when it does that, the amperage just rises.The needed wattage is equal. The Powersavings of your Card will enable your card to draw few power in idle, only about 20 watt,thats right,that are the features you talk about. 
But Hell no, it isnt your VGA that regulates the Voltage output... its draw probably has some effects in the PSU, which undervolts, when not fully loaded. i saw slightly similar behavior, when i used 1x8800gt compared to 2x8800gt... with 2 of them , the voltage level went above 12v, wheres it were only 11.7 or so before.... 
but i personally find, 10.6 is a little extreme... its WAY under the ATX spec, which minimum is +11,40v for the 12v line. 
i would maybe considered RMAing the PSU, but i would measure the realtime voltage of the 12v line with a multimeter on a 4 pin molex, to be sure, what the real output voltage is


----------



## Crazykenny (May 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> errm... no video card throttles your 12v line... its the PSU that does that, and when it does that, the amperage just rises.The needed wattage is equal. The Powersavings of your Card will enable your card to draw few power in idle, only about 20 watt,thats right,that are the features you talk about.
> But Hell no, it isnt your VGA that regulates the Voltage output... its draw probably has some effects in the PSU, which undervolts, when not fully loaded. i saw slightly similar behavior, when i used 1x8800gt compared to 2x8800gt... with 2 of them , the voltage level went above 12v, wheres it were only 11.7 or so before....
> but i personally find, 10.6 is a little extreme... its WAY under the ATX spec, which minimum is +11,40v for the 12v line.
> i would maybe considered RMAing the PSU, but i would measure the realtime voltage of the 12v line with a multimeter on a 4 pin molex, to be sure, what the real output voltage is



The PSU is fine. Brand new and put trough its passes. Thanks for the concern though.


----------



## boulard83 (May 21, 2010)

Can you run OCCT or HWmonitor or anything that monitor the 12v ? 

Cause as told, 10.6 is WAYYYY out of spec ...



or simple voltmeter on a Molex ...


----------



## Crazykenny (May 21, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> Can you run OCCT or HWmonitor or anything that monitor the 12v ?
> 
> Cause as told, 10.6 is WAYYYY out of spec ...
> 
> ...



Already checked. 12.12v It only does it with my videocard, on the desktop. No place else and other tools clearly show 12v. So its probably ATI Tool thats borked.


----------



## Thrackan (May 21, 2010)

Haven't trusted ATI tool since I started running 64-bit operating systems couple of years back. It just got kind of... unpredictable and rather unstable. And I don't test stability with unstable programs.


----------



## Crazykenny (May 21, 2010)

I heared that ATI Tool shows the voltage the card draws FROM the 12v line not what voltage is actually on there. I checked with HWMonitor and in the BIOS and they all show 12.12v which is normal, right?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 21, 2010)

as said, its below the ATX spec, in an unhealthy level... i would RMA it, just to be sure
 (you always can have a Part damaged or even DOA,even when buying new)
in the worst case szenario, the PSU overloads due to some malfunction, that mustnt occur, but can quite occur! it can then take out just the PSU, or every other Part in your rig (if you have really bad luck, most times the PSUs safety mechanismes protect the hardware from damage)
as said, it can also be a wrong reading sensor,which is quite common (another board of me shows 14v+ and 5.5v on the 12v and 5v lines for example, and measured in reality, it are 11.83 and 5.12, so perfectly normal voltages... maybe try it yourself, at least for our own confidence ;-)

EDIT: Gah! too slow!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 21, 2010)

you must be using Everest on that G15 keyboard hey?

Upgrade to the newer software and the voltage should read normal again


----------



## Crazykenny (May 21, 2010)

No, its ATI Tool


----------



## boulard83 (May 21, 2010)

Tpq 1200 Oc Ftw


----------



## fullinfusion (May 21, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> No, its ATI Tool


well ditch Ati tool and use Everest, it's a way better monitoring tool my friend


----------



## Crazykenny (May 21, 2010)

Ohwell, stupid borked piece of software. Atleast the temps are accurate


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 21, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> well ditch Ati tool and use Everest, it's a way better monitoring tool my friend



WORD on that!


----------



## Crazykenny (May 21, 2010)

I'll definetly be trying that out tommorow. But on a side note, what do you guys think of my 1200  Its a nice change of scenery compared to my HAF.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 21, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> I'll definetly be trying that out tommorow. But on a side note, what do you guys think of my 1200  Its a nice change of scenery compared to my HAF.


I think it's sexy as hell mate!!!


----------



## Thrackan (May 21, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> I'll definetly be trying that out tommorow. But on a side note, what do you guys think of my 1200  Its a nice change of scenery compared to my HAF.



To be honest, and sometimes people don't like me when I'm honest, I don't like the 1200. But, I think it's better than the HAF. Anyone that models a case like a jerrycan should be <insert something quite rude here> in my opinion.
But that's the HAF. The 1200 is just not my taste.


----------



## Crazykenny (May 21, 2010)

Fair enough, no hard feelings.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 21, 2010)

I'm not a huge Antec fan. But then again, I don't like the HAF as well. 

But as long as you like a case, and you get good temps, that's all that matters, right?


----------



## Crazykenny (May 21, 2010)

Exactly  Thanks guys, you build some awesome systems yourselfs. Glad to be part of this community.


----------



## Athlonite (May 22, 2010)

when i was about to buy a new case it was a hard toss up between the HAF922 and the SilverStone RaVeN RV02B-W I chose the RV02 for two reasons no red LEDs and not as fat as the HAF922 so fits on my desk just about right


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 22, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> when i was about to buy a new case it was a hard toss up between the HAF922 and the SilverStone RaVeN RV02B-W I chose the RV02 for two reasons no red LEDs and not as fat as the HAF922 so fits on my desk just about right



does someone said "Raven"?









Yeah, youre right! Thats real Carbon ;-)


----------



## Athlonite (May 22, 2010)

yup i did so hows the mouse work good


----------



## Crazykenny (May 22, 2010)

Nice mouse, the side button looks a bit weird though. How comfortable is it?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 22, 2010)

in the beginning, its strange to work with it, because its really big, and its ergonomy is more for aliens, than ordinary humans 
on top of it, is a small lcd, which shows the raven symbol, or alternatively, the dpi settings you chose, when you change them with the button on the side of the big blue sidewheel
the second wheel enables the 3d aero windows, where your scroll by them and can see whats inside,while you do.

its easy to move,50/50 balanced, so no need to adjust it yourself, it got a dual eye 3200 dpi sensor from phillips, and you can change the settings to your likings, as usual 
after a few days, i got to knew that baby a little better, and in fact i upped my OS clickrate,when working (better switches in the mouse,then in my old too)
its also very comfortable, when you grab it right, and your hand wont get tired from it, when used to it 
i have to improve my gaming with the new mouse, but at least my aiming is far more fluently now! 

and it only costed about 30 euro, so i found that quite the good investion!


----------



## Athlonite (May 22, 2010)

cool i always liked alien lookin tech looks like you really need 8 fingers on 1 hand to be able to make the most out of it in gaming


----------



## Athlonite (May 22, 2010)

shite i just looked up to how much it costs here frack me it's $125.95nzd over priced here just like the case i bought


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 22, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> cool i always liked alien lookin tech looks like you really need 8 fingers on 1 hand to be able to make the most out of it in gaming



oh, you just need a long thumb, flexible ring finger, and best would be, longer hand than normal. silverstone want you to use your left, middle, and ring finger on it at the same time, but i quite dont agree, and grab the mouse to my likings, just with 2 finger for the wheel main buttons and side buttons, and the ring finger clicking the buttons at the right edge.

as said, the design is probably good for really long handed, long fingered people, or even people with frying pan hands, as long as their fingers arent too stubby. but everyone can adjust to that, and when you got it, its really comfortable! 

EDIT: WOAH! that expensive??? it was one of the more cheaper gaming mouses i could get here, just about 30% more expensive then the cheapest!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 22, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35730&stc=1&d=1274492739



Fap, fap, fap, fap!


----------



## aCid888* (May 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Fap, fap, fap, fap!


----------



## Athlonite (May 22, 2010)

HAHA LOL your right tho thats one sexy mofo mobo i wonder if it does housework and makes a cuppa could work out cheaper than the misses


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 23, 2010)

Got bored today while camping ebay auctions for some parts... 






How's it look?


----------



## Athlonite (May 23, 2010)

very blue  lol


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 23, 2010)

That's what I was trying to do with this rig. 

Sure, blue is very common, but I like it.


----------



## Athlonite (May 23, 2010)

Hey Rad i wasn't puttin it down mate it is very blue, I like blue i just wish i could find some Blue LED 180mmx38mm fans to run in the bottom of my RV02


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 23, 2010)

I didn't say you were, I just know some people around hear dislike LED's in their rigs, etc. 

I found some 180mm x 32mm ones... Any reason your looking for 180mm x 38mm?


----------



## Athlonite (May 23, 2010)

yup the original fans in the bottom of the SilverStone RaVeN RV02B-W are all 180 x 38 and I'm lookin to replace with the same size but LED lit instead of plain black


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 23, 2010)

Ah. Well, you could always install LEDs in your current ones. (You'd also need to spray the fans with glossy black paint, that way the light from the LEDs will reflect.)


----------



## Lionheart (May 23, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> yup the original fans in the bottom of the SilverStone RaVeN RV02B-W are all 180 x 38 and I'm lookin to replace with the same size but LED lit instead of plain black



Wat colour were you gonna go with


----------



## HammerON (May 23, 2010)

My boss (who I built a rig for 5 years ago with an FX-53 cpu) called and stated that his computer wouldn't start. It would beep three times and then power off. So his son gets on the phone and states that the gpu fan isn't spinning...
So I grabbed a 6600 gpu I had and headed over to his house.
This is what apparently happens when the gpu fan freezes-up:











Anyone seen this before???


----------



## m1dg3t (May 23, 2010)

Mmmm vented cap's! Musta made a stink!

Some nice pic's in this thread, class hardware and good photo skill's


----------



## HammerON (May 23, 2010)

Is there supposed to be something here (blue circle)??????


----------



## Wile E (May 23, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Is there supposed to be something here (blue circle)??????
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100523/7600.jpg



Mosfet. Judging from the pic tho, that phase was left blank by design. So not really missing.

And that's a lot of vented caps on that 7600. lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 23, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Is there supposed to be something here (blue circle)??????
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100523/7600.jpg



Theres nothing missing on there. just replace those 4 caps and put her back to work!


----------



## Thrackan (May 23, 2010)

Be glad these caps came with little indents to make sure they don't shoot off like mean little rockets... I still haven't found all caps that popped off my EX58-UD3R about a year ago


----------



## [Ion] (May 23, 2010)

Would anyone be interested in some high-res pics of an OEM GTX260 and maybe some Corsair DDR2?


----------



## Thrackan (May 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Would anyone be interested in some high-res pics of an OEM GTX260 and maybe some Corsair DDR2?



Post first, ask later


----------



## [Ion] (May 23, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Post first, ask later



In that case, I'll try to get some later


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2010)

I'm gonna rename my rig the man flower. What do yall think?


----------



## aCid888* (May 23, 2010)

I need a new camera lol


----------



## mlee49 (May 23, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100523/Capture051489.jpg
> 
> 
> I need a new camera lol



No, you need to take more pictures!!!


----------



## Athlonite (May 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm gonna rename my rig the man flower. What do yall think?



why not just go the whole hog and call it what it is The Fago Matic LOL


----------



## mlee49 (May 24, 2010)

It has begun!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 24, 2010)

mmmm tasty....

So I assume you are going to leave the stock plates on the cards?

Mine come in Wednesday, so we can compare images


----------



## mlee49 (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, I'm going with Swiftech's advise and leaving the stock plates on.  I'll need to adjust the fan setting for 20% even at full load.

I'll get some pics of the radiators mounted soon.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 24, 2010)

sweet...do want pic

I went full cover...wonder if there will be a major difference?


----------



## Wile E (May 24, 2010)

Can't wait to see how the 80's fair. The 60's kicked ass as it was.


----------



## Athlonite (May 25, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Wat colour were you gonna go with


well its a hard choice to make either White, UV or Blue as the inside of the case is all black and i really don't want to go red or green or orange so if I can not find some 180x38 blue LED fans it'll have to be white or UV or blue ccfl


----------



## aCid888* (May 26, 2010)

Something new...


----------



## Athlonite (May 27, 2010)

That's a niiiiice TT Acid (now read it in your mind like it was done with the voice of Borat )


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 27, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> That's a niiiiice TT Acid (now read it in your mind like it was done with the voice of Borat )



wouldnt Borat have said: " Veeeery nais room fan! how much?" ?


----------



## Athlonite (May 27, 2010)

LOL yeah probably


----------



## sneekypeet (May 30, 2010)

Sorry I got bored while waiting for the buzz of writing to wear off....

My DangerDen GTX 470 GPU mounting area.






Maybe it's a trap?





Geek check: Cleaned out a box of old toys from my basement, kept a few of the Starwars guys, hence why Ackbar made it to this thread


----------



## entropy13 (May 30, 2010)

Is it a trap?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 30, 2010)

nah Ackbar is fine, he is currently standing on my center channel speaker


----------



## Whilhelm (May 31, 2010)

Thought this first one was cool


----------



## Assassin48 (May 31, 2010)

This is my idea of a piece of Sexy Hardware 











Vmodded EVGA 480


----------



## mlee49 (May 31, 2010)

Ah the smell of solder and hot glue. 

That yours?  Any work yet?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 31, 2010)

waiting for cpu to really push it

1ghz on dice should be easy


----------



## sneekypeet (May 31, 2010)

I think a shot of GPU-z at full go might be sexy


----------



## Assassin48 (May 31, 2010)

what i did just as a warm up when i got it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 31, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> what i did just as a warm up when i got it
> http://www.overclockaholics.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=2339&d=1274814634



doesn't work


----------



## mlee49 (May 31, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I think a shot of GPU-z at full go might be sexy



GPUZ OR GTFO!

My custom title


----------



## Assassin48 (May 31, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> doesn't work



how about now?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 31, 2010)

works....waiting for the sexier images though


----------



## Assassin48 (May 31, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> works....waiting for the sexier images though



there coming, just need to pay of some hardware before i can get a cpu to really push it for some nicer scores


----------



## sneekypeet (May 31, 2010)

Im just messing with ya man....thinking about doing similar myself after I get these 470's watered down. Just wanted to see how the core takes to the voltZZZZ.


----------



## Wile E (May 31, 2010)

Don't they volt via software?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 31, 2010)

not enough to get my cards to 850 core...would like to see 900 or so


----------



## IINexusII (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Techtu (May 31, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/4314/img5807.jpg
> http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/8397/img5808n.jpg
> http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/9280/img5809z.jpg
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/5109/img5810y.jpg
> ...



Thing's like that is why this thread was made


----------



## HammerON (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 2, 2010)

Loving that first pic there HammerON, the crystal clear tubing looks really good. 

On a side note, did you have any issues with your Antec Spotcool's blades hitting the frame?


----------



## HammerON (Jun 2, 2010)

Nope ~ sure didn't


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 2, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Nope ~ sure didn't



Good. Glad to know that mine was a anomaly.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 2, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Loving that first pic there HammerON, the crystal clear tubing looks really good.
> 
> On a side note, did you have any issues with your Antec Spotcool's blades hitting the frame?



Mine doesn't do it either. You probably did get an oddball.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

That looks great hammer


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 3, 2010)

UD3P + HIS "Fan" HD4870 1GB.


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 3, 2010)

Another of the UD3P:


----------



## Techtu (Jun 3, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> UD3P + HIS "Fan" HD4870 1GB.
> 
> http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/43/p1070175is.jpg



So clean and sexy ... that red glow does it for me for some strange reason


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 5, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> So clean and sexy ... that red glow does it for me for some strange reason



Thanks.  


Red glow is from a Yate Loon behind the card to keep the NB cool...500FSB and WCG gets things a little hot lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 5, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Another of the UD3P:
> 
> http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/6461/p1070180is.jpg


That's a blury pic Acid.... you running a 4 mp cam? lol

JJ mate, that's a beauty man!!!!


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 5, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> That's a blury pic Acid.... you running a 4 mp cam? lol
> 
> JJ mate, that's a beauty man!!!!



2mp.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 5, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> 2mp.


Really? 2mp?

Hell I got ripped off!!!!


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 5, 2010)

There ya go, model number and settings used lol


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 5, 2010)

It's never been about the MP.  A superior quality lens will do much more than a few more MegaPixels.

Also aCid please upload more in HD quality wallpaper sizes!!!  I want some geek wallpaperz!


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm sorry to say that my cameras max res is the same size as the two UD3P images above.......2mp isn't a lot by any means and as a result the images are small. :shadedshu

However, you are totally right about the lens playing a huge roll..this camera is outdated in every way but I can still take a good picture with it.....new camera soon I hope!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 6, 2010)

This is a very sexy image to me....Found on Noctua's display at Computex.





Thanks go to HET for the image


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHA, your first one! When Jakob pointed it out to me I had to get a pic for you. Just wait till it is on a product package


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 6, 2010)

HighEndToys said:


> HAHA, your first one! When Jakob pointed it out to me I had to get a pic for you. Just wait till it is on a product package



I did the GC-2 but it didnt hit me then for some reason, I guess because I only saw it at home Thats half way around the freeking globe


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 6, 2010)

1150MHz DDR2 spreader goodness:







More to come from these sticks later.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 6, 2010)

what ram ics are on them mushkins?


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 7, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> what ram ics are on them mushkins?



Mushkin branded IC's....so the sticks try and tell me any way. 




D9GKX, 1333MHz 555-15 without a worry.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 7, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Mushkin branded IC's....so the sticks try and tell me any way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you have a link to the exact kit? im just in need of such ram !


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 7, 2010)

Mushkin no longer make such a kit, I could link you but it wont be much good.

http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Blackline/996656.aspx


When I though a stick was dead Mushkin wanted to RMA these for some 1066mhz crap that wont OC past 1100...not much of a trade really lol




*Edit:* To my knowledge, no current DDR2 kit features these IC's......you may find some lower end D9 stuff but I doubt this IC, never mind the kit, is even still being produce by Micron.

*Edit 2: * Just checked the Mushkin link, the spreaders on that kit look different...maybe its just a photo they use for all the stuff with that style heat spreader but it isn't the same as I have here.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 7, 2010)

seems like i need to make a wtb on such mem... but i doubt many would sell them, and if they would sell them, i dont know to what a price!
damn, a kit of d9 dominators just died on me yesterday! it was able to do 1100 4-4-4-18 stable (with 2.4v) 
both sticks hang during the post in the det dram phase... the other 2 (also d9, but a lot worser) still run! strange isnt it?
the ones dead are specced at 2.2v whereas the other are specced for 2.1.
they overheated with 2.2 due to my room having closed windows , but just that they were handwarm. after that, i wasnt able to bring them to life anymore... sad.. that was my best kit, and i only used about 1 week, due to it failing at running in most boards!


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 7, 2010)

You will find Team RAM on here with the same IC's as these Mushkin.


http://www.teamgroup.com.tw/teamgroup/en/productDetail.php?pd_id=4&pl1_id=1&pl2_id=2


Its the second image with the grey spreaders, never did see sticks like the first ones they show.

D9GKX @ 1300mhz 666-18....reports of 1400mhz aren't uncommon with them.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 7, 2010)

impossible to be bought here... i find them in no shop, and i know that these should be one of the most extreme modules existant regarding high performance ddr2 im fucked,am i right?


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 7, 2010)

Start a thread here, you will find someone who has them.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 7, 2010)

B&W Widescreen Ram:


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 7, 2010)

Took these last night


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 7, 2010)

Had to replace my fan and heatsink in my lappy, so here come some pics:




^^ Intel T9300





^^ Quadro NVS 140M


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry for the poor size/quality as usual.  :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 8, 2010)

lol, its still better than what many of us are taking


----------



## Techtu (Jun 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol, its still better than what many of us are taking



Very true... that's the reason I've not posted any pics of my new case... stupid camera


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 8, 2010)

are you sure its the cameras fault ?


----------



## Techtu (Jun 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> are you sure its the cameras fault ?



Haha... yes I'm sure... I'm still going to take some pics for my own likings anyways so when I do you can see the dredfull result's of my camera


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm going to subscribe this thread for the sheer awesomeness of the pics! 



Seriously, you guys are doing it right!

P.S.: I'll try to post some pics here too, but first I need a decent camera...and photography lessons.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 8, 2010)

The best photography teachers are the internet, and playing around.

Hop over to the TPU Darkroom in my sig if you like. It's TPU's resident digital photography clubhouse


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 8, 2010)

first lesson : Tripod, and steady hands


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 8, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> The best photography teachers are the internet, and playing around.
> 
> Hop over to the TPU Darkroom in my sig if you like. It's TPU's resident digital photography clubhouse



Thanks! I will check it out. 



(FIH) The Don said:


> first lesson : Tripod, and steady hands



Tripod: Check!
Steady Hands: ...depends on how much caffeine I have in my system. 

But it's usually not steady.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 8, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> Thanks! I will check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha! I read that as I was taking a sip of my 3rd cup of coffee!


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 9, 2010)

In a row? 

Man, that's got to be bad for your health.
If I have any coffee per day, it's usually only one cup, but I drink Pepsi a lot, so that also increases the caffeine.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

Pepsi's way worse for your health than coffee (of course depending on what you put in it).


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 9, 2010)

fuck all that health shit, idc, i eat what i want, drink what i want, aint nooen tellin me what to eat or drink


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> fuck all that health shit, idc, i eat what i want, drink what i want, aint nooen tellin me what to eat or drink



+1!! We are all born to die, might as well enjoy our time here


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

I never said don't do it. I drink at least 2 pepsis a day. Just pointing out that he shouldn't bad talk coffee drinkers when he's drinking something just as bad or worse


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## jellyrole (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 9, 2010)

cant wait to get my sleeve

it looks awesome


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 9, 2010)

I forgot that in America, regular coffee differs from espressos.
I drink espressos, not coffee (regular, or whatever). 
And my intention was not to bad talk about coffee drinkers, I didn't meant to offend anyone! 
Sorry if I did. 

I just think espressos have more concentrated caffeine compared to drinks like Pepsi. But I'm getting off topic here. 

That's some serious looking PSU. Very nice piece!
And that sleeving set is very appealing!

EDIT: Why is SilverStone not selling in my country??!


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 10, 2010)

try two heaped teaspoons of of coffee and two teaspoons of sugar atleast 10 a day


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 11, 2010)

just slightly modded my 8800gts, found it worthy enough to be posted here! 
(at least i hope so)


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 11, 2010)

i need to put more standoffs LOL


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 11, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> just slightly modded my 8800gts, found it worthy enough to be posted here!
> (at least i hope so)
> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/538373958a9.JPG/



i like it  respect:



Assassin48 said:


> i need to put more standoffs LOL
> http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/6466/p1020204.jpg



ROFL 

i think mb prod. should make the pcb's a bit thicker, but thats just me


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 11, 2010)

new mb


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 11, 2010)

the new ud5 or?


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 11, 2010)

ud3 890GX


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 11, 2010)

didnt knew they had that one

fired it up yet?


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 11, 2010)

nope tomorrow i should have cpu for it


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 11, 2010)

Those heatsinks looks so much better than the ones they put on the Intel boards, IMO.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 11, 2010)

what cpu you gonna put in it?


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 11, 2010)

1055T


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

Low water level in my XS PC rez


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

That looks really nice Brad


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That looks really nice Brad


Thanks Bro, you haven't seen the new transformation have ya?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

Acid ya like? 

You should! your the brains behind my cooling 




Thanks man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Thanks Bro, you haven't seen the new transformation have ya?



not sure, post it up


----------



## Wile E (Jun 12, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> In a row?
> 
> Man, that's got to be bad for your health.
> If I have any coffee per day, it's usually only one cup, but I drink Pepsi a lot, so that also increases the caffeine.



I drink 2 POTS of coffee a day.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

coffee is NICE, period!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Low water level in my XS PC rez
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100611/DSC00467.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100611/DSC00468.jpg



Nice one full buudy


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 12, 2010)

That's a double A Battery.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 12, 2010)

Is that the new Noctua?  Damn small!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 12, 2010)

Nope Samuel 17, Prolima.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice, thought you ended up landing a job for Noctua after the D14 review and personal note.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 12, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Nice, thought you ended up landing a job for Noctua after the D14 review and personal note.



One could only wish, but I think I serve them better out here, rather than writing snappy comments on boxes


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 12, 2010)

Still funny to me.  You do good work bud, keep it up!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

sorry to be a shade off topic but Im sure some you can tell me what wire of the led is the positive side! long or short?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> sorry to be a shade off topic but Im sure some you can tell me what wire of the led is the positive side! long or short?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100612/DSC00478.jpg



Longer is positive

Sauce:http://jarjaf.thekitchentable.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Basic-LED-lighting-for-Miniatures.pdf


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 13, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Longer is positive
> 
> Sauce:http://jarjaf.thekitchentable.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Basic-LED-lighting-for-Miniatures.pdf


Nice it works, thanks fourstaff, now to find me soldering iron


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100612/P1010009.jpg


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice it works, thanks fourstaff, now to find me soldering iron



Dang! I was too late for that easy quiz.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 13, 2010)

yup me too... just a mention if your planning on putting more than 5V through it you'll need to add an resistor otherwise you'll cook it ....


----------



## dumo (Jun 13, 2010)

Moisture proofed half of the board


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 13, 2010)

@ Dumo looks like your getting ready to do some super cooling on that mobo/cpu


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 13, 2010)

I just bought me an Alienware OptX AW2210 22" LCD monitor so when it gets here there'll be pics a plenty why did i buy because it's looks go with the RaVeN RV02 case i have quite nicely it's fully adjustable pan/tilt/orientation plus it has HDMI in 1080p res and a 3yr guarantee all for $349.00NZD delivered


----------



## dumo (Jun 13, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> @ Dumo looks like your getting ready to do some super cooling on that mobo/cpu


Its liquid tape. I had condensation problem benching LN2 on hot summer day.
Nice monitor there Athlon...120hz?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 13, 2010)

285 as physx ?







nah

trying to get my hands on 2 more 285 classys


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 13, 2010)

dumo said:


> Its liquid tape. I had condensation problem benching LN2 on hot summer day.
> Nice monitor there Athlon...120hz?



ah well that explains it then LN2 + hot humid summers day = plenty of condensation = kills mobo real quick 

and thanks yes i bleedin hope it is from what i have read it is so here's hoping....  it's quite hard to find a full specs sheet


----------



## Wile E (Jun 13, 2010)

dumo said:


> Its liquid tape. I had condensation problem benching LN2 on hot summer day.
> Nice monitor there Athlon...120hz?



I use clear nail polish.


----------



## dumo (Jun 13, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I use clear nail polish.


I tried that, but it cracked and lifted up under xtreme cold


----------



## MetalRacer (Jun 13, 2010)

Rampage II Extreme with red shields on the heatsinks removed.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 14, 2010)

hey, i got some nvidia stuff too






anyone horny?


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hey, i got some nvidia stuff too
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100614/016.jpg
> 
> ...



Ah, so Dutch isn't the only language where you can laugh at those sticks


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 14, 2010)

lol no 

its very different from the danish translation of it : liderlig

but i had some german in school

take this you 480 bitches


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hey, i got some nvidia stuff too
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100614/016.jpg
> 
> ...



for germans its funny, but it loses its humor slightly, when you find out that the full name is: 
Golden Emperor International Limited, short: GEIL


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 14, 2010)

STFU hahaha 
jk

dont ruin my moment hahaXD


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol no
> 
> its very different from the danish translation of it : liderlig
> 
> ...



Ha! 
I see you want to play this game! 
I'll beat you to it! Just wait some minutes. 

EDIT:

Here it goes!
My first up-close pics. Hope you'll enjoy.
nVidia owners, EAT THIS!







Hell yeah! 32MB SDRAM!






Wish you only had that HS instead of a 2-slot huge turbine, dont'cha?
Heat output: almost none. 






Dual In-line Package FTW! 






I still have no f***ing idea why is that 2-pin fan connector there, since the card never came with a fan, just the HS. Both work anyway.

This card could kick some serious arse while playing Quake 3 Arena & UT99 GOTY Ed.

P.S.: I haven't dared removing the HS, since it's glued...don't want to rip off the chip because the card still works. 
Anyone want to see this card's fantastic manual? (found it last week...)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 14, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> Ha!
> I see you want to play this game!
> I'll beat you to it! Just wait some minutes.



a fight? lets make a menage a trois! 
i have some oldie BOMBS here


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 14, 2010)

I got some stuff coming up....


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 14, 2010)

ATI 7000 64mb DDR & ATI Rage 128 Pro




























As always, I had to edit the images with my forum name because image theft can be an issue.


----------



## Techtu (Jun 14, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> ATI 7000 64mb DDR & ATI Rage 128 Pro
> 
> 
> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/6071/isp1070702.jpg
> ...



... Shocking, I was going to sell those for million's


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 14, 2010)

HAHA it's a foursome then you be wantin well then take this 






and this 






VOODOO II


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 14, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> ... Shocking, I was going to sell those for million's



As silly as it may sound it does happen.


Who knows who will use your pictures and claim they are his/her own....not worth the risk so I stamp them; even if they are worthless in all honesty.


----------



## Techtu (Jun 14, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> As silly as it may sound it does happen.
> 
> 
> Who knows who will use your pictures and claim they are his/her own....not worth the risk so I stamp them; even if they are worthless in all honesty.



I like the idea of photo's being stamped, makes them look more professional too!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Techtu (Jun 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100614/Capture201.jpg



The RAM stick to the left isn't level, it's slanting slightly to the right


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice cards Acid and Athlonite!
I can't really go back further, 'cause this is the oldest thing I (still) have.

Your pictures look more defined then mine, then again, my pics were taken holding the camera. No tripod. 
Also, it's just a Pentax 5MP...not much of a pro choice (I'm not a pro either), but it gets the job done and it was what I had available. 

Let's see if I can get more pics in the meantime...


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 15, 2010)

Fits you need to post better images of that Frio. 



_JP_ said:


> Nice cards Acid and Athlonite!
> I can't really go back further, 'cause this is the oldest thing I (still) have.
> 
> Your pictures look more defined then mine, then again, my pics were taken holding the camera. No tripod.
> ...



No tripod (I broke it!) and a 2MP camera and I still get OK pictures...its all about practice!

Take more shots and you will get better; you can also use something small to rest your camera on if you don't have a tripod, I use my MCW30 NB block with two barbs installed....makes a great "tripod" as the lens sits in the middle of the two barbs - perfect.


----------



## Midnite8 (Jun 15, 2010)

Q9550 Engineering Sample, bit scratched up but it's been working perfectly for me


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 15, 2010)

i will post procs now, will ready the pics of the trio64v+ tomorrow!
firstly a mint k6! it was shut down most of its lifetime, and only used one time, without changing the cooler aver after, before i pulled it for historical reasons:




and now my secret weapon: the 1992/93 pentium 




you wont guess were i got that from


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 15, 2010)

well out with old in with the semi old!
GT200 die-yeah 65nm but who cares!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> well out with old in with the semi old!
> GT200 die-yeah 65nm but who cares!
> http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac264/overclocking101/gt200.jpg



How funny, I just took a shot of mine too


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## mlee49 (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah baby this page rocks!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2010)

gah... let me dig up something better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

Like DD's shot, love how it's only focused on the foreground


----------



## Midnite8 (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol, Ima bout to post pics of my Corsair Dominators if yall wanna play that game


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

Midnite8 said:


> Lol, Ima bout to post pics of my Corsair Dominators if yall wanna play that game



pics or I call BS


----------



## Midnite8 (Jun 15, 2010)

OOOH its ON! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

sexy sticks!!!!!


----------



## Midnite8 (Jun 15, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> http://techarkade.com/files/images/Project/13/2.JPG
> 
> http://techarkade.com/files/images/Project/13/3.JPG



is that regular non-UV orange sleeving or is it UV? I ordered 200 ft of UV orange 1/8 sleeving, can't wait to sleave my PSU(not really, will take me forever but ohwell)


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Midnite8 (Jun 15, 2010)

damn we havin a RAM orgy here


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes sir we are


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 15, 2010)

Midnite8 said:


> OOOH its ON! lol
> http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/9382/img0021l.jpg
> http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/6519/img0019z.jpg



HEY thats my ram  hows my computer runnin if you have my ram LOL


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 15, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100614/Capture201.jpg



EH is it me Fits or does your mobo look a little bowed in that pic


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 15, 2010)

most, if not all mb isnt straight, they're usually slightly bowed afaik


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 15, 2010)

hows this then oldest i still have can't find the Illtel smoked celery 300a so an old Duron 700 will have to do 






still works too 






and some really lovely old 72pin EDO DRam simm






i have four of these and they too still work i also have some 30pin simms hangin round here to someplace


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> most, if not all mb isnt straight, they're usually slightly bowed afaik



er mines not when i installed the CM Hyper 212 on it i used a straight edge for an before and after just to see how much of an warping effect the CM had it barely made a dent mind you i didn't use the back plate that came with it i made one up more square than the rectangular one that came with the CM


----------



## Midnite8 (Jun 15, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> HEY thats my ram  hows my computer runnin if you have my ram LOL




Im under your desk stealing your RAM!


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 15, 2010)

oh some nice ram in here!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 15, 2010)

this prob. fits here along the other sticks


----------



## Techtu (Jun 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> this prob. fits here along the other sticks
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100615/17377_288108563496_765468496_3267740_6845765_n.jpg



Wow...   don't suppose you have any pics of the rig in full?

Look's sweet from what I see


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 15, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> still works too
> http://zxpf7w.bay.livefilestore.com...NqLSbjXRyiAaEwLYxn8EC4dN3wWeE-/004.JPG?psid=1



This one doesn't


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

nice shot don


----------



## HammerON (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Athlonite (Jun 17, 2010)

Thats cool Hammer i like the way the light from the two buttons reflects of the ram


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 17, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Wow...   don't suppose you have any pics of the rig in full?
> 
> Look's sweet from what I see



nah, it was the old am2+ rig, so dont have it any longer, and the external with all the old pics just died on me  so thats a no-go

EDIT, found a old pic, messy buts thats the old one


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 18, 2010)

Got some bling for my rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2010)

that last shot is just money


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2010)

What frickin camera you using to take those photo's? 

WOW nice pix dude really nice!!!


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 18, 2010)

Fujifilm Finepix S1500. Takes good shots for a cheap camera.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 18, 2010)

looks like a nice camera imo, and cheap might have to try it


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 18, 2010)

hows the temps?


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 18, 2010)

940BE @ 3.6GHz maxed out @ 45c under full load so far


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 18, 2010)

not bad at all


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 18, 2010)

now running @ 3.81 GHz @ 1.5v


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 19, 2010)

Quick image.


----------



## Techtu (Jun 19, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Quick image.
> 
> http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/9773/p1000027y.jpg



 ... no more quick shot's... I've took a liking to a lot of the images you've posted but this one just sucks imo 

I know you can do better


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 20, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Quick image.
> 
> http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/9773/p1000027y.jpg



Hahahaha Acid , I took your picture and added effects!!!!!! Now I'm a millionaire!!!!


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 20, 2010)

Thought it was about time I added some pics.
Just a lowly CM 120 fan.


----------



## Techtu (Jun 20, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Thought it was about time I added some pics.
> Just a lowly CM 120 fan.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100620/Fan 1 sml.jpg
> ...



Might only be a "lowly CM 120 fan" however there is a couple a great looking shot's there!!


----------



## jlewis02 (Jun 21, 2010)

My 5850 memory and core.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 22, 2010)

nice m8!


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 22, 2010)

in the spirit, i have some more gpu shots to come, new nvio chip hynix GDDR3 volterra controller but for now I leave you with this:

New Crucial Ballistix With temperature monitoring diodes!!!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## cowie (Jun 27, 2010)

sry not very good quality pics or close ups but

modded 7950x2 "ink" modded 1.55vcore  pencil modded ram 2.0v 865/800 
dx9 greatness  

i bent an as1 to as much as i could safely fit on the inside core
















as for effectiveness..... it might be overkill putting fans on it 

i dont think theres a case that can contain it thuo.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 27, 2010)

cowie said:


> sry not very good quality pics or close ups but
> 
> modded 7950x2 "ink" modded 1.55vcore  pencil modded ram 2.0v 865/800
> dx9 greatness
> ...



i think most benchcases can fit that... you just need the space ontop,so that will work well


----------



## cowie (Jun 27, 2010)

oh...i have not had a cage err...i mean case in 4-5 yrs 
i'm more a benchtable guy myself


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 27, 2010)

so whats the problem? with 2x 1000rpm silent fans that thing will be damn cool on a benchtable!
im really appreciating your bravery to bend that accelero into place, i bet that wasnt too easy, without breaking the pipes


----------



## bogmali (Jun 28, 2010)

My Asrock X58 Extreme Motherboard


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 28, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice board Bogmali


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nice board Bogmali



+1 to that 
those boards look so nice they make me almost want to sell my Gene for one of them..Or save up and get a 2nd i7


----------



## HammerON (Jun 28, 2010)

bogmali said:


> My Asrock X58 Extreme Motherboard
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100628/Asrock.jpg



What do you think of this board? I have one as well (currently sitting in a box since I reduced my crunchers) and found the bios a little hard to use (fuzzy letters, difficulty knowing what was highlighted, etc..).
It ran pretty well with a 920 CO, but I didn't have a very good cooler on it (CM Hyper N9520) so I kept it crunching at 3.5 GHz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> +1 to that
> those boards look so nice they make me almost want to sell my Gene for one of them..Or save up and get a 2nd i7



The 2nd i7 is the better choice there, trust me


----------



## bogmali (Jun 28, 2010)

HammerON said:


> What do you think of this board? I have one as well (currently sitting in a box since I reduced my crunchers) and found the bios a little hard to use (fuzzy letters, difficulty knowing what was highlighted, etc..).
> It ran pretty well with a 920 CO, but I didn't have a very good cooler on it (CM Hyper N9520) so I kept it crunching at 3.5 GHz.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100628/IMG_0028.jpg




I love this board; never had any problems  with the BIOS and the layout. It's under H20 right now and folding @ 3.8Ghz


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 28, 2010)

that asrock reminds me of old school asus big time (yeah i know thats cuz it is)


----------



## Techtu (Jun 28, 2010)

Not the best camera, but here's one of my Arctic Cooling F12's ...


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 28, 2010)

More Bitspower goodness


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh goodness, it's a BP Orgy!


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 29, 2010)

Haha, the BP orgy spawned this monster...










Here he is waving at is future home 







who knew fittings could be so much fun.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 29, 2010)

You have just discovered the new legos, Whilhelm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

that's just awesome whilhelm, just awesome!


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 29, 2010)

That bits power stuff is just downright SEXY and puter looks something like a cross between ORAC from Blakes 7 and one of those squidies from the matrix


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice shot


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 29, 2010)

radiator sandwich


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> radiator sandwich



 how do you like the CoolIT?


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 29, 2010)

works like a charm, I'm not looking for anything extreme and it's the easiest thing ever to install on an AMD setup


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> works like a charm, I'm not looking for anything extreme and it's the easiest thing ever to install on an AMD setup



Nice, got a shot of how the temps are?


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 29, 2010)

I dont have that machine up, I am waiting on video cards


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 29, 2010)

Just waiting for my AM3 mount plate to get back from powdercoat.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 29, 2010)

Sweet shot


----------



## don_nikac (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello everybody, my first post...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 29, 2010)

Am I the only one that thinks Bitspower compression fittings are ugly? No offense to anybody that likes them.

This is about the only fitting I like from them:


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 29, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Bitspower compression fittings are ugly? No offense to anybody that likes them.
> 
> This is about the only fitting I like from them:
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/images/product_images/large/bp-14-13-barb-1l.jpg



I think they're a little over the top with all their tribal thingies. But I'm the stealth guy.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 29, 2010)

don_nikac said:


> Hello everybody, my first post...
> 
> http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/6903/img0163ae.jpg
> 
> ...



I like where this is going, wherever the hell it is...


----------



## don_nikac (Jun 29, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> I like where this is going, wherever the hell it is...


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 29, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Bitspower compression fittings are ugly?


yes.....


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 30, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> yes.....



if they was any sexier I'd wanna marry one and have little baby bitpower fittings


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 30, 2010)

Hah, I've never been a super chrome guy either, so I guess that's why I like the fatboy style black ones. I think the compression fittings make your loop look like expensive bathroom plumbing.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## bogmali (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Wile E (Jun 30, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Hah, I've never been a super chrome guy either, so I guess that's why I like the fatboy style black ones. I think the compression fittings make your loop look like expensive bathroom plumbing.



While I do agree they are ugly, I just don't like them because they limit your tubing choice. They only work with one wall thickness. Regular fittings allow you to use any wall thickness you want.


----------



## Midnite8 (Jun 30, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100630/Capture238.jpg




SMEXY


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 30, 2010)

some older pics, but i still like them

sorry for massive post


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 30, 2010)

nice shots Don


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 30, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> nice shots Don



x2


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 30, 2010)

Some new Dominators for my Crosshair


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 1, 2010)

whoa a similar setup to mine, but im using a h50 for the cpu at 4ghz, hows the temps on wc?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 1, 2010)

I'll try to get some pics of my GTS250 Twin Frozr when it arrives (should be here next Tuesday), even in the Newegg Pics it looks awesome!  So much better than the GTX260


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'll  *get* some pics of my GTS250 Twin Frozr when it arrives (should be here next Tuesday), even in the Newegg Pics it looks awesome!  So much better than the GTX260



fixed


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> fixed





So I take it that would be desirable?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 1, 2010)

uhm like....yeeeaaahhhh


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> uhm like....yeeeaaahhhh



In that case I'll try to get my parents' camera and get a few pics of it next week....my camera is old and not so great :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 1, 2010)

please do, and some temps 

but i do think the 260 cooler is better as it have a heatpipe more, but then again, the core is bigger and uses more power = heat
oh yeah and the 260 has a aluminium plate covering most of the card


----------



## TIGR (Jul 2, 2010)

Took this as a reply to a post in another thread around here, but perhaps someone here will enjoy it as well.






60° F below ambient is pretty good for air cooling IMO. Still wish there were better mounting options for this application.


----------



## demonbrawn (Jul 2, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Took this as a reply to a post in another thread around here, but perhaps someone here will enjoy it as well.
> 
> [pic removed]
> 
> 60° F below ambient is pretty good for air cooling IMO. Still wish there were better mounting options for this application.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 3, 2010)

HaHA  LOL I shall try this at home I've got a CM hyper 212 sittin round gathering dust


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 5, 2010)

i find these sexy if anyone else does or not idk


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 5, 2010)

The awesome pics keep comin'! 

I love what you made to that Frio, TIGR!
Curiosity: Frio is portuguese for Cold.

Man, I've got to get my camera up again and take some new shots.
Truth be told, I don't even want to open up my PC...mainly for two reasons:

- I don't want to be remembered of the mess I left in there;
- It's so hot here that it doesn't get safe to be touching the parts...

But I will return with more pics fellas! (and hopefully with recent hardware ).


----------



## imecs (Jul 5, 2010)

First Post


























reference 9800GTX+ heatsink 






was sick of the gpu getting hot and didn`t like the noise that it made when i was playing , so i decided to get rid of the plastic and mounted a 12cm fan on the cooler , the result is better than expected  , because the temperature didn`t go over 55 Celsius anymore .


----------



## arnoo1 (Jul 5, 2010)

this thing is pretty old for the guys with ati 5k series en nvidia gtx400 series
but it does his job wel,
still I hate it , the stupid f*ck won't oc


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 6, 2010)

I had a card like that wouldn't OC the reason for it was it was locked out in the bios... if it's a pretty standard card maybe try a vBIOS from another card manufacturer


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 6, 2010)

its not the bios, gtx275's were not locked via bios, that is quite aood, sounds like a defect in the gpu or your psu.


----------



## arnoo1 (Jul 6, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> its not the bios, gtx275's were not locked via bios, that is quite aood, sounds like a defect in the gpu or your psu.



gpu is fine, not so old 14 months and the psu is perfect had a 8800gts 320mb as physx next to it, it's just that is the reference design is maybe other bios but i'm scared that it goes wrong and destroy it, I will wait until gtx470 gets price drop

thanks for the thinking xd


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 6, 2010)

the refence 275 is the same as the 260 216c my 260 oc's quite well


----------



## Techtu (Jul 7, 2010)

This isn't really a close up of any part/s, but I really do love it so I thought I'd share it with you guy's


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 8, 2010)

Not really a closeup but anyway


----------



## TIGR (Jul 8, 2010)

^^ That Raven is lookin' good.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 8, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> Not really a closeup but anyway
> 
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/011xsx.jpg



that's giving me Ideas for mine thankyou now if i could just find 180mm LED fans for the bottom I'd be sweet


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 8, 2010)

Like these?






http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_contents.php?pno=FN181-BL&area=usa


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes like those ^^^ now if i could just find somewhere in New Zealand that sells them for less than an arm and a leg


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 8, 2010)

ooo here's a pic i just did of the Lian Li EX-33N HDD Drive cage


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 8, 2010)

I just bought 3 of those SS FN180Led fans for $20.25ea + $13pnp that surely beats the price i have seen for these upto 40 bucks a pop + pnp


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 8, 2010)

nice I hope they work out well


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll be puttin up pics once they're in and going


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 8, 2010)

Was cleaning out my dad's old socket 478 celeron today and got bored.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Techtu (Jul 10, 2010)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100710/IMG_0012.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100710/IMG_0049.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100710/IMG_0064.jpg
> ...



I'm not really a fan of skeleton cases like that, however I admire those 470's of yours!!! the hole's in the PCB where the fan's used to be (I'm guessing so), it just gives it that added WOW effect!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 17, 2010)

This was from like a year ago but I cleaned it up a bit. A solid little card that thing was.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 17, 2010)

X300 or something like that?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

That should be a X300


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

Cooler Master "Sickleflow" R4 on the front of my Hyper 212+






I like these fans quite a bit more than their clear fans... Mostly because the LEDs are more subtle on these R4s.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

That looks great bro


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah, great fans if you don't restrict their intake. 

Edit: Here's another one for you CP.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 18, 2010)

I have one of those in my Tuniq Tower 120 works really well to it's quiet even at it's full speed of 2000rpm and pushes out 90cfm whilst only being 19db


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 18, 2010)

the new and improved


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

I need me a desk


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

CP, I'll build you one if you move to Oregon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> CP, I'll build you one if you move to Oregon.



Very generous offer but I don't see that happening 

I really do need one, I want to get a 37-40" for my PC and I can't fit that on this desk.  I am also dying to do it so that I can organize my wiring a bit and try to isolate them by components.  It's a real mess right now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 18, 2010)

Playing around with the TEC


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Very generous offer but I don't see that happening
> 
> I really do need one, I want to get a 37-40" for my PC and I can't fit that on this desk.  I am also dying to do it so that I can organize my wiring a bit and try to isolate them by components.  It's a real mess right now.



i hate having a small desk, i need a big ass place so i can mess around with whatever i want, 

when i get lots of money imma buy one of those huge mahogany desks, the ones you see in mafia movies


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i hate having a small desk, i need a big ass place so i can mess around with whatever i want,
> 
> when i get lots of money imma buy one of those huge mahogany desks, the ones you see in mafia movies



I would sooo love one of those.  I'll feel like a king!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 18, 2010)

yeah me too 

i wonder how many rigs it would fit haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah me too
> 
> i wonder how many rigs it would fit haha



A crunchers/folders dream


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 18, 2010)

definately, and there would still be room to mess around 

ohwell, nuff with the OT 



brandonwh64 said:


> Playing around with the TEC
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100718/teccooler3.jpg




isnt that your chipset block for the GENE? looks cold


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> isnt that your chipset block for the GENE? looks cold



Yes it sure is! i still havnt installed it yet due to thinking of changing to 1/2 tubing (which never happened) so i decided to see what type of experiments i could do with it


----------



## Wile E (Jul 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Very generous offer but I don't see that happening
> 
> I really do need one, I want to get a 37-40" for my PC and I can't fit that on this desk.  I am also dying to do it so that I can organize my wiring a bit and try to isolate them by components.  It's a real mess right now.



Wall mount the TV. Problem solved.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 20, 2010)

and cable ties on the wiring should do the trick too


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry it doesn't look better, but my crappy point and shoot hates close ups.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 26, 2010)

A quick free-hand shot...nothing special or sexy.

I wont even both resizing it because I know Don loves big images. 









It's so ugly I dont even want to post it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 26, 2010)

thats a Neo board right?

and hey, dont mock me, ill throw my big ass pics after you


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 26, 2010)

No, just a shitty MSI low-budget board...I forgot what it is to be honest but its pretty poor lol


As for the size, I don't think you have anything bigger than that.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> No, just a shitty MSI low-budget board...I forgot what it is to be honest but its pretty poor lol
> 
> 
> As for the size, I don't think you have anything bigger than that.





(FIH) The Don said:


> thats a Neo board right?
> 
> and hey, dont mock me, ill throw my big ass pics after you



I think this would be the board 
http://us.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1565

as for big images i need to plug my 60" TV into my rig if i want to see the full pic


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 26, 2010)

okay that IS shitty board lol


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/130.png



Beautiful!


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 27, 2010)

thank you it just arrived today  clocked @ 900/1225 out of the box


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 27, 2010)

so youre running CF with your 5850?


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 27, 2010)

not at the moment but will be checking it out


----------



## HammerON (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Athlonite (Jul 27, 2010)

gotta love those bits power fittings it's lookin great HammerON


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 27, 2010)

Re-sized ugly shot.....


I'm still trying to figure out this camera before I move on to more adventurous pictures lol


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 28, 2010)

not super sexy but here it is:






i7-860 much better temps since I lapped it the IHS was so concave it isnt funny.


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 28, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> not super sexy but here it is:
> 
> http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac264/overclocking101/random/IMG00540-20100702-0912.jpg
> 
> i7-860 much better temps since I lapped it the IHS was so concave it isnt funny.



Very shiny - good job!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2010)

nice lapping there


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah its a great chip, sadly I have to sell it


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 28, 2010)

Why does it appear that your IHS is soldered on? Is that just leftover TIM hanging out?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2010)

looks like leftover tim


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 28, 2010)

Just super shiny, threw me off


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 29, 2010)

So Shiny  great job on the lapping I really should do the bottom of my Tuniq Tower 120


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 31, 2010)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100727/IMG_0142.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100727/IMG_0153.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100727/IMG_0161.jpg


Beautiful shots HammerON


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 31, 2010)

yeah its extra TIM AS5 to be exact


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nothing fancy here just a shot of 550BE (which is now X4 at 3.7GHz) socketed on my TA790GX 128m mobo.





Sunbeam Core-Contact Freezer dominating my mobo and case.  The case is a CM-690 (or damned similar).




Finally a close up of the MOS-C1's which cool the CPU's mosfets.  Without them I couldn't OC much.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 31, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Nothing fancy here just a shot of 550BE (which is now X4 at 3.7GHz) socketed on my TA790GX 128m mobo.
> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/2848/cpusocketed.jpg
> If you look to the left of the CPU you'll see the MOS-C1 mosfet sinks I installed to keep the fets nice and cool.  The case is a CM-690 (or damned similar).
> http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/9350/corecontactcooler.jpg



beware, if you unlocked it to a quad it probably pulls enough to heat up the pwm severly under load conditions... you see the little electrolytic cap, near the solid caps of the pwm? (the one located towards the I/O area of the board, centered between the NB and the PWM?
this one blew on me after a couple of months on a 955... you may want to temperature probe that area, because since that cap blew, the board lost about 20% of its overclocking capability i would recommend cutting up a leftover sink from an old/broken board, cut to size. i did that on the board, and it fits me well, and leaves the pwm only slightly handwarm, on a 90nm X2!


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> beware, if you unlocked it to a quad it probably pulls enough to heat up the pwm severly under load conditions... you see the little electrolytic cap, near the solid caps of the pwm? (the one located towards the I/O area of the board, centered between the NB and the PWM?
> this one blew on me after a couple of months on a 955... you may want to temperature probe that area, because since that cap blew, the board lost about 20% of its overclocking capability i would recommend cutting up a leftover sink from an old/broken board, cut to size. i did that on the board, and it fits me well, and leaves the pwm only slightly handwarm, on a 90nm X2!



I'm not sure I follow you.  I see the cap you're talking about and I heed your warning but I can't figure out where I would put a heatsink (or heatsinks) that isn't already covered.  

The mostfets involved in the pwm for the CPU have sinks on them so the only thing I could think to do is put heatsinks on some of the other mosfets or even the chokes.  There's a chip just to the right of the P4 connector that looks like it's involved in the pwm circuit that I could put a heatsink on.  Could you specify?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 31, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I'm not sure I follow you.  I see the cap you're talking about and I heed your warning but I can't figure out where I would put a heatsink (or heatsinks) that isn't already covered.
> 
> The mostfets involved in the pwm for the CPU have sinks on them so the only thing I could think to do is put heatsinks on some of the other mosfets or even the chokes.  There's a chip just to the right of the P4 connector that looks like it's involved in the pwm circuit that I could put a heatsink on.  Could you specify?


lets say... that small sinks dont cut it, they will be oversaturated with heat in minutes. you need more thermal dissipation area for the mosfets, and it would indeed be not an unwise idea to cool the chokes additionally, if possible (they get really hot)


----------



## Wile E (Jul 31, 2010)

Those MOS-C1's are plenty for his purposes. I had them on a vmodded 4870, and they did fine on mosfets that generated a shitload more heat than his will at his settings. They are copper, and do better than the crappy leftover aluminum sinks you find on most boards.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Clearly this issue needs some hard data and I'm going to collect it using two thermal probes placed in various combinations on the mosfets, the chokes and on both.  I'll report back with the results.  (I sure wish I had a thermal camera!)

A side note: I think it's also important to mention that my case has no shortage of air flow.  There are six 87cfm 120mm fans, three intake and three exhaust, in addition to a 120mm fan on the cpu which exhausts onto the pwm to aid in cooling it.  (You can see how the fins of the CPU HS nearest the pwm are flared down in my pictures.)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 31, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Those MOS-C1's are plenty for his purposes. I had them on a vmodded 4870, and they did fine on mosfets that generated a shitload more heat than his will at his settings. They are copper, and do better than the crappy leftover aluminum sinks you find on most boards.



I believe in what you say, but i can tell you, that a hd4870 has a much,much stronger PWM,even if its PWM heats up more severely. (its not even a mosfet, but digital, so i think you can hardly compare that )
The Biostar is meant for 140w heat dissipation, but just sports a weak 4+1 PWM for doing that. It wouldnt be the first Time, that one of exactly these Boards Mosfets simply explodes thru too much heat.

But,as streetfighter suggested, only a temp probing will bring him knowledge about whats really going on, so i think i wait for that before i can bring my final statement


----------



## Wile E (Aug 1, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> I believe in what you say, but i can tell you, that a hd4870 has a much,much stronger PWM,even if its PWM heats up more severely. (its not even a mosfet, but digital, so i think you can hardly compare that )
> The Biostar is meant for 140w heat dissipation, but just sports a weak 4+1 PWM for doing that. It wouldnt be the first Time, that one of exactly these Boards Mosfets simply explodes thru too much heat.
> 
> But,as streetfighter suggested, only a temp probing will bring him knowledge about whats really going on, so i think i wait for that before i can bring my final statement



My 4870 was a non reference powercolor. It most certainly did have mosfets. With the massive overvolting I was doing, those exact heatsinks were fine. I guarantee I worked those mosfets harder than he is working his at his relatively mild settings.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> My 4870 was a non reference powercolor. It most certainly did have mosfets. With the massive overvolting I was doing, those exact heatsinks were fine. I guarantee I worked those mosfets harder than he is working his at his relatively mild settings.



I bet i dont have to tell you, that most VGAs tend to run 70+ on load, just on the core. hell, i think most could even survive a "life" (3 Years? maybe more) at about 100c, if thats the absolute Max, and they are specced 120c for shorttime.Show me one board which is SO stable, that Mosfets that literally burn, do not affect system stability much,nor the Lifetime of the Board! (in fact they did affect stability, especially above 1.45v on a quad, and yeah.... these things really go "POP", on quite a few owners of the biostar 790gx... they use crappy mosfets... one guy even stated, that when his Biostar 790gx a2+ blew, there were Flames shooting out to the open sidedoor
i owned that board, paired with a 955, and crunching that nearly set that damn thing on fire! i wasnt able to touch the mosfets for even the fraction of a second, because it was severely painful. i also remember seeing a pic of this board, blewn, with exactly these sinks on what was left of the nearly molten mosfet area^^ therefore i dont recommend them for that critical task. 
i may be wrong, but i think i know this burning bitch a little, so im really interested in the results of streetfigher


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 1, 2010)

something a little more along these lines then


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 1, 2010)

sorry guys, but please make a thread about this or do it via PM 

this is for Pictures!

just before a mod says it


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 1, 2010)

shit where'd you get that avatar pic Don that's frigging funny as hell


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sorry guys, but please make a thread about this or do it via PM
> 
> this is for Pictures!
> 
> just before a mod says it



I did.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=127761


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 1, 2010)

cool


----------



## Wile E (Aug 2, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> I bet i dont have to tell you, that most VGAs tend to run 70+ on load, just on the core. hell, i think most could even survive a "life" (3 Years? maybe more) at about 100c, if thats the absolute Max, and they are specced 120c for shorttime.Show me one board which is SO stable, that Mosfets that literally burn, do not affect system stability much,nor the Lifetime of the Board! (in fact they did affect stability, especially above 1.45v on a quad, and yeah.... these things really go "POP", on quite a few owners of the biostar 790gx... they use crappy mosfets... one guy even stated, that when his Biostar 790gx a2+ blew, there were Flames shooting out to the open sidedoor
> i owned that board, paired with a 955, and crunching that nearly set that damn thing on fire! i wasnt able to touch the mosfets for even the fraction of a second, because it was severely painful. i also remember seeing a pic of this board, blewn, with exactly these sinks on what was left of the nearly molten mosfet area^^ therefore i dont recommend them for that critical task.
> i may be wrong, but i think i know this burning bitch a little, so im really interested in the results of streetfigher


The core has nothing to do with Mosfets. I guarantee running 1.7 vGPU thru the 4870's mosfets put more stress on them than his mosfets are seeing.


----------



## JATownes (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is my small contribution.  HUGE PIC WARNING.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2010)

nice pics, but that mobo if bending like a mofo haha


----------



## JATownes (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea, I know.  That board really sucked ass too.  A DFI 790FXb-M2RSH.  It would randomly crash, then finally crapped out.  I now have a new one from RMA waiting.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> The core has nothing to do with Mosfets. I guarantee running 1.7 vGPU thru the 4870's mosfets put more stress on them than his mosfets are seeing.



of course it hasnt^^ its just, that on hd4870 and 4850, usually the Mosfets (if they are used) get much hotter than the core itself. and of course would that amount of load, bring a much greater stress. I just cant tell you how long you can do that on air, before it gets toasty.

can it be, that you just misunderstood me, due to my just average english? 
I never doubt that your card can take a lot heavier punch, voltage and currentwise, than even the most mainboard PWM can. i have seen my 4850 cook at temperatures, that i wasnt able to reach with, even if i combined most of my sensor readings. i believe, the max i provoked was 125c before it would shut down. Try it with any board.... i think it will die very fast at that temp


----------



## JATownes (Aug 2, 2010)

Here are some close up smexy shots for all of you.


























Sorry for the large post, but I thought you all would like to see these.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

Love the VF-1000!


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 3, 2010)

I was lookin at getting a VF-1000 for my HD5770 as the fans started getting noisy and it's an sealed unit so i can't re-lube the bearing sod it and i can't find a fan to fit 

so what's it like to use good temps


----------



## JATownes (Aug 3, 2010)

Here you go.  This is after 6 3DMark06 runs.  Notice that I have the VF1000 on my top card.  It stays the same temp as the bottom card.  After a couple of hours of JC2, it tops out at about 62 or so.  I would definately recommend it.


----------



## Miljan88 (Aug 3, 2010)

Am not good at taking pics 
Gemin II,Gainward 4870GS,Crosshair IV and Corsair HX650W 
Edit: U can see custom painted (by me) Antec 900...last pic.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 3, 2010)

hope you mount that cpu better


----------



## Miljan88 (Aug 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hope you mount that cpu better


 hammer Time xD


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2010)

taken with my HTC evo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> taken with my HTC evo
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100803/Capture294.jpg



Looks very good for being a phone still!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2010)

some new stuff


----------



## KieX (Aug 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> some new stuff
> 
> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/r57584569732.JPG
> 
> ...



Sexy stuff but it deserves a better camera


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 5, 2010)

DON didnt you have an i7 rig?? why downgrade was you i7 that bad?? dont get me wrong the maximus 2 is a great board much better than the original maximus and the maximus3 but down graDING?? I really hope to see som 600fsb numbers from you on that setup its capable thats for sure


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 5, 2010)

KieX said:


> Sexy stuff but it deserves a better camera



gaaah i only had some old crappy point adn shoot shit laying around 



overclocking101 said:


> DON didnt you have an i7 rig?? why downgrade was you i7 that bad?? dont get me wrong the maximus 2 is a great board much better than the original maximus and the maximus3 but down graDING?? I really hope to see som 600fsb numbers from you on that setup its capable thats for sure



i first downgraded to a PII 965 setup, then a month later i got a laptop instead as im starting in school to study again, and then a laptop is better for me there

but some weeks ago KieX offered me a Q9550 for a good price, and i thought i might build a dedicated cruncher just for the fun of it

so ive been looking for a nice board for some days now, and i found one yesterday for cheap
but it seems like he really hasnt used it or he is a cleaning maniac lol

i got the Maximus II Formula, the E8400 and the 4x1gb dominators for around 220$, that was pretty fair for me.

and there is still a few months warranty left on the mem and mb


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 5, 2010)

that board is a beast as soon as you learn the settings properly


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 5, 2010)

thank you 

i will sit down and read some more about it.

its the firste high end 775 board ive ever owned, so it will take some getting used too


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 6, 2010)

56k BOMB!

Yeah boys, thats an 8GB 5.25" HDD from 1999.  Rockin Windows Me(still boots) but loud as hell.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Aug 7, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> 56k BOMB!
> 
> Yeah boys, thats an 8GB 5.25" HDD from 1999.  Rockin Windows Me(still boots) but loud as hell.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100806/HDD.jpg



Old school shit



copenhagen69 said:


> http://drewbriggs.zenfolio.com/img/s9/v13/p562217484-3.jpg



SWEET


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2010)

i cant post quotes :S


----------



## pr@$r1g (Aug 7, 2010)

changed Kingston's HyperX HS with Enzotech / 1 2gb stick out of 3 sticks

Elpida HYPER's & some close up's 






Black tape to protect from short-circuit 










I ordered Enzotech from ebay .... just to check out 

Default Hyper HS doesn't cool those Hyper's TM is not good 

After changing to Enzotech's copper HS was hotter than Kingston's Aluminum HS 

I have ordered 2 more 4m Ebay & will research on OCing Elpida Hyper's


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 8, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> 56k BOMB!
> 
> Yeah boys, thats an 8GB 5.25" HDD from 1999.  Rockin Windows Me(still boots) but loud as hell.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100806/HDD.jpg



I have an 4.3GB one here that still works and your right they are loud I also have me an old seagate 545MB HDD that's has win98se on it that still works as good as the day I bought it


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 8, 2010)

If you bought it then you'll remember the price tag.  How much?


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 8, 2010)

errr well thats going back a fair ways I know it was hellishly expensive at the time well over two hundy somewhere round the 295 to 299 region I'll dig it out and take a snap and post it up


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 9, 2010)

HammerON said:


> SWEET




Thank you


----------



## Rakesh95 (Aug 11, 2010)

A nice close up of my Megahalems


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been feeling a bit nostalgic lately:


----------



## JATownes (Aug 13, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I've been feeling a bit nostalgic lately:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100813/Doom2.jpg



I remember those so well.  That was during my high school years.  Thanks for the memory flash.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah buddy!  I played the hell out of those back in the day.  Still remember playing Decent and listening to Static-X for some killer space craft shoot outs.

I've posted this before on TPU but thought I'd repost it here:






Thank god for Universal Serial Bus






check the threads on the old skool controller.  You could screw in different style thumb controls.  IIRC it came with two, a thin one and a fat headed one like the 360 above.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 14, 2010)

ahhh Descent I remember you well we spent hours upon hours of 360 degree shooter fun together great to play stoned too but that was a long time ago now


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2010)

One of the best CPUs of all time


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

that and the E5200, those were/are damn good oc'ers


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that and the E5200, those were/are damn good oc'ers



And the i7 920.

I think that the Q6600, E8400, and i7 920 stand in the Hall of Fame of Intel CPUs.  Maybe one of the E5x00s or 45nm E6x00s as well


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

ah yes

was about to say "budget" cpus

but def those too, think its the e6600/e6750


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> And the i7 920.
> 
> I think that the Q6600, E8400, and i7 920 stand in the Hall of Fame of Intel CPUs.  Maybe one of the E5x00s or 45nm E6x00s as well



my dad got Q6600 and i got Q6700 not that i wanna out rank him, but he bought his brand new and got a G0 back than, i just bought my Q6700 G0 used and tested and it does 3,6ghz (400x9) all on auto no matter what mb u got for it, or that's what i what i have heard from the previous owner if this cpu that got it from a oc guy.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

got this one as a demo/openbox deal, but its never been opened, not even the box it came in lol


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice warning on the sticker of that GTX470


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

yup, its a Fermi, what do you expect hahahaha


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yup, its a Fermi, what do you expect hahahaha



The Thermi joke has been made sooooo many times, but it's still fun


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

its a little corny now but i still love a good joke no matter how old it is haha 

and im not a fanboy so i wont go to the croner and cry now.........oh wait im already there


----------



## HammerON (Aug 20, 2010)

It may be fun but these cards kick some serious ass


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

HammerON said:


> It may be fun but these cards kick some serious ass



cant wait to get another one for some powah action, just need a sli board, or can i do sli hack on this one?


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its a little corny now but i still love a good joke no matter how old it is haha
> 
> and im not a fanboy so i wont go to the croner and cry now.........oh wait im already there



Hmm, I am biased towards AMD/ATi, but it's for practical reasons.



HammerON said:


> It may be fun but these cards kick some serious ass



Yup, I totally respect the authoritah of these cards. They rock for high-end purposes, but they suck royal dong when it comes to performance/watt, heat production and silence, which are my areas of interest


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Hmm, I am biased towards AMD/ATi, but it's for practical reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I totally respect the authoritah of these cards. They rock for high-end purposes, but they suck royal dong when it comes to performance/watt, heat production and silence, which are my areas of interest



i was kinda biased when the 58xx series came out, but that was more because of the tremendous performance for the money they offered 

but this was a demo deal, so for 275$ compared to 450 for a new, i could really not say no lol


----------



## HammerON (Aug 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> cant wait to get another one for some powah action, just need a sli board, or can i do sli hack on this one?



If you are referring to your Maximus II Formula mb - it looks like you will need to use the hack...



Thrackan said:


> Hmm, I am biased towards AMD/ATi, but it's for practical reasons.
> Yup, I totally respect the authoritah of these cards. They rock for high-end purposes, but they suck royal dong when it comes to performance/watt, heat production and silence, which are my areas of interest



I can see where you are coming from, but if you are not worried about performance/watt, heat production and silence...
Then go for it!!!
Or you can water cool the GPU(s) and not worry about the heat and silence


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

yes its a CF board, but idk if i can do that SLi thingie on it lol

oh well, ill head over to the sli section


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 20, 2010)

nice score Don nothing like a cheap Fermonuclear graphics card to pump up the power bill


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 20, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> nice score Don nothing like a cheap Fermonuclear graphics card to pump up the power bill



Fermonuclear Graphics Device  I lol'ed again!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Athlonite (Aug 20, 2010)

we want some scores and temps when it's up and runnin though


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

cant really do anything good yet

a: i need a good cooler to oc my Q9550

b: i need a case to get a decent airflow around the stuff

c: im waiting on a nice CM 1KW PSu from KieX to arrive, since i dont trust my 500W cheiftec to run safely when i start oc'ing both cpu and gfx


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 20, 2010)

No rush dude just when you can get to it 

I quite like the looks of that card plain and simple no hideous stickers on the cowling


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

might actually remove that GainWard sticker, to keep it all black lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> might actually remove that GainWard sticker, to keep it all black lol



then be careful, a removed sticker, can ruin your RMA right for it, if there is still one


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

i can always say that it wasnt there when i got the card, faults are made all the time on assembly line


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

yum yum 





moar yum


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 20, 2010)

nice man. nvidia use sooo much TIM but at least they use MX3


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

they do


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 20, 2010)

no they use a shin etsu paste  it just looks like mx3, which kind of looks like everything else.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 20, 2010)

How can anyone tell which brand they use?  It is obvious that they use tooooooo much.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 20, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> How can anyone tell which brand they use?  It is obvious that they use tooooooo much.



the only way to tell is to taste them... shin etsu has a more chalky, peppery quality than mx-3


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

uuuuh?????????


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> uuuuh?????????



Yeah, you just put it on the tip of your tongue and rub it against the roof of your mouth... the grainier pastes are usually shin etsu.  They are also a little spicier and more bitter.  I cant put my finger on the name of the chemical exactly, but it burns your mouth a little if you leave it there too long.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## phanbuey (Aug 20, 2010)

Did you notice a temp difference when changing the paste?  im thinking about changing mine but dunno if its worth the effort.

EDIT:  Not to spam thread with my OT questions - but which paste did you use?
Glad i asked btw... saved me trip to compusa.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2010)

NOTHING , not a single c in temps, either load or idle

was kinda surprised, might try some mx3, but then again, might wait till i wc it


----------



## Techtu (Aug 21, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> the only way to tell is to taste them... shin etsu has a more chalky, peppery quality than mx-3



Surely the correct way would be to either compare the texture's, thickness etc side by side or for the only true way of knowing is scientific researching of the compounds used in each TIM... but I'm sure most if not all will not go this extreme to find out


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

geez thats dusty hahaha


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 21, 2010)

Hah, nice shots though.

I'll have to take some shots of my MSI P55-GD80 to Maximus III Formula swap today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2010)

What video card is that on the left?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

the ROG super duper X-Files classy card that came with the board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> the ROG super duper X-Files classy card that came with the board



 Are they good? (Seriously speaking, as a sound card LOL)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

nah not really, its just a regular soundchip(NOT a creative) with the creative softwre to it afaik

aka wannabe x-fi

so id get a real card instead if i were you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nah not really, its just a regular soundchip(NOT a creative) with the creative softwre to it afaik
> 
> aka wannabe x-fi
> 
> so id get a real card instead if i were you



I have one, I was just curious since i've seen it come with a few boards.  I mean, might be better than some onboards at least, don't you think?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

hmm maybe if you have some high end sound system, but regular speaker then i just cant hear any difference...but wth im old so might just be me haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm maybe if you have some high end sound system, but regular speaker then i just cant hear any difference...but wth im old so might just be me haha



I really would like to get some of the Logitech Z-5500's!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

yeah those are badass, but a little too pricey for me lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah those are badass, but a little too pricey for me lol



They are oh so worth it though, my buddy has them and they are just great!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have one, I was just curious since i've seen it come with a few boards.  I mean,* might be better than some onboards at least,* don't you think?



Not really, CP. It's still about the same.



Chicken Patty said:


> They are oh so worth it though, my buddy has them and they are just great!



Not worth it at all, actually. They are extremely overrated, and over priced. They jack the price up on them just because they are classified as a computer speaker. You can get much better sound for the price, as long as you are willing to deal with a little extra space taken up.

ONKYO HT-S3300 Home Theater in a Box

Or if you already have a receiver available:

Home Theater,Home Audio Speakers,5.1CH


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 22, 2010)

That Onkyo setup looks good and for the price is fairly grunty to boot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Not really, CP. It's still about the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't heard the Onkyo's but I personally like the Z5500's.  I'm not upgrading any time soon, it's just a thought I had in mind but thanks for the link.  It'll get me pointed in the right direction when I do decide to start looking around.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, lets be fair here, you probably like the 5500's because you haven't heard things that sound better is all.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Well, lets be fair here, you probably like the 5500's because you haven't heard things that sound better is all.



Regardless if there is better stuff out there or not, they ARE great speakers, at least to me.  Overrated or not it doesn't mean they suck.  Have I heard better stuff?  Oh yeah, wayyyy better.  Do I still like the Z5500's, damn right I do!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 22, 2010)

Fooling around with my dead GTS250 before she goes to RMA







The innards:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 22, 2010)

i like that shot bog, lovely colors


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 22, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Fooling around with my dead GTS250 before she goes to RMA
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100822/Asus5970_GalaxyGTS250.jpg
> 
> ...



I wouldn´t touch a RMA GFX at all since it could void the warranty to remove for example the cooler if there is a sticker that indicates that it has been removed


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 22, 2010)

i have never seen them reject a gfx at rma due to cooler been taken of

i really dont think they can see if it youre carefull and dont mess up the screws


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i have never seen them reject a gfx at rma due to cooler been taken of
> 
> i really dont think they can see if it youre carefull and dont mess up the screws



This is not the first time I hear exactly what u said - but my Palit GTX 275 is in RMA now and had a sticker on the cooler that i didnt want to touch before returning it.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 22, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> This is not the first time I hear exactly what u said - but my Palit GTX 275 is in RMA now and had a sticker on the cooler that i didnt want to touch before returning it.



Don't worry mate mine doesn't have the sticker on the cooler itself, it's actually on the backside of the PCB


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 22, 2010)

I have ghey coloured lights in my room, yellowish


----------



## Techtu (Aug 22, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100822/000_0735.jpg
> 
> I have ghey coloured lights in my room, yellowish



mmmm I feel like demanding more pics of that  


and your right... the lighting is horrible! but the board more than makes up for that.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Regardless if there is better stuff out there or not, they ARE great speakers, at least to me.  Overrated or not it doesn't mean they suck.  Have I heard better stuff?  Oh yeah, wayyyy better.  Do I still like the Z5500's, damn right I do!



I think they sound like crap. lol I'd pay $150 for them, tops.


----------



## TotalChaos (Aug 22, 2010)

I personally dont care for Logitech speakers, have been using Klipsch Pro Media for ages now and like then alot.


Chicken Patty said:


> They are oh so worth it though, my buddy has them and they are just great!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I think they sound like crap. lol I'd pay $150 for them, tops.



They had em' at Tiger for 70 bucks one day. I skipped the sale.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry it doesn't look better, my camera sucks and I sadly fail at taking photos these days.


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 28, 2010)

some of my stuff, enjoy.
AC Accelero S1 rev 2
Sapphire Radeon HD5850
Sapphire Radeon HD5850 rev 2
Leadtek 8800GT
Asus P5Q Deluxe
Asus P7P55D
Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1333MHZ
and more goodies....


----------



## NAVI_Z (Aug 29, 2010)

my 2 cents


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Techtu (Sep 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100904/Capture361.jpg



 ... but you should also share your hardware aswel as the pictures


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Laurijan (Sep 4, 2010)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> some of my stuff, enjoy.
> AC Accelero S1 rev 2
> Sapphire Radeon HD5850
> Sapphire Radeon HD5850 rev 2
> ...



That looks sooo Transformers!


----------



## TIGR (Sep 4, 2010)

NAVI_Z said:


> my 2 cents
> 
> http://i1020.photobucket.com/albums/af328/navizenabi/pc pics/HPIM1462.jpg



Looks great, good color scheme.


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 4, 2010)

wow how many gpu's does that dude have!


----------



## NAVI_Z (Sep 4, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Looks great, good color scheme.



thnx!!


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 5, 2010)

this is all that remains of the crappy fan HIS put on my HD5770 you couldn't fnd a nastier cheap piece of shit fan 












I destroyed it trying to take it apart to re-lube it as it was making an awful noise when it speed up and when first turned on, like it was starting to seize up

And the worst thing is it's not even a year old yet not even 1


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 5, 2010)

crappy fan


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 5, 2010)

self done DON or bought like it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 5, 2010)

Self done  good first try imo


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 5, 2010)

they look bought so YES well damn done 

re the crap fan all i can say is thank god for ghetto mods lol I found amongst my store of bits n pieces a good old PSU fan that has low start voltage (3.5~4V) and low current draw (0.17A) strapped her on and away I went (shhh don't tell HIS but it works better now)








Ghetto MOD FTW


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 5, 2010)

hahaha learn that HIS 

ghetto ftw  thats the only solution sometimes

and thank you, its not that good, the sleeving itselfs does 90% of the job, its super nice quality MDPC


----------



## don_nikac (Sep 5, 2010)

enjoy!


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice!!
Those B/W pics are very well done, the lightening is just right. Seems to give a dramatic view of electronics. My favorite is the 6th.
I might print one of those and make a poster!


----------



## don_nikac (Sep 5, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> Very nice!!
> Those B/W pics are very well done, the lightening is just right. Seems to give a dramatic view of electronics. My favorite is the 6th.
> I might print one of those and make a poster!



Thanks dude, just bought Samsung ES65 so I had to make some pics...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> crappy fan
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100905/004722.jpg



Very nicely done!


----------



## Techtu (Sep 6, 2010)

A not so steady hand :/


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 6, 2010)

am still waiting for don_nicac's pics to load 6mins and 15.5MB i had to stop the page loading


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> am still waiting for don_nicac's pics to load 6mins and 15.5MB i had to stop the page loading



Sucks for you. Because they look pretty good.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 6, 2010)

sucks coz my ISP is shit unfortunately for me there isn't a great choice in NZ and at 3.56pm here all the little school kiddies are home using up the overseas bandwidth twatering and fagbooking about our BIG earthquake down in Christchurch

they do look good though I like the one of the CPU


----------



## Techtu (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## don_nikac (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 9, 2010)

please resize those pictures next time 

the page takes a ton of time to load, and im on a fairly good connection here


----------



## Wile E (Sep 10, 2010)

The size is fine. It's his host that sucks. Imageshack is crap.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## JATownes (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice shot Sneeky.   What cooler is that?


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks like a Scythe Ninja or similar.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2010)

Can't remember if I posted this or not, a slightly battered thermal-right mosfet heatsink, came all the way from the big apple just to be destroyed by me XD









*edit*

I'd say that might be a new scythe cooler considering only half of it is shown XD


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 10, 2010)

that hydro copper looks to have had water spilled onn the back


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2010)

I just got it in the mail yesterday and it had some on the packaging and then when I handled it I got it on the plate.  At least I didn't get any on the card itself.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 10, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Can't remember if I posted this or not, a slightly battered thermal-right mosfet heatsink, came all the way from the big apple just to be destroyed by me XD
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/DSC00022.jpg?t=1284124021
> 
> ...



rapist


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> rapist



I had 81mm mounting holes this is 84mm long before the mounting bracket things are put on, I tried to make it fit is all


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 10, 2010)

JATownes said:


> Nice shot Sneeky.   What cooler is that?





MoonPig said:


> Looks like a Scythe Ninja or similar.



Scythe Ninja 3


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

^ very nice shot bro


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 13, 2010)

trusty old PCI graphics card still works like new (which is to say very slow indeed)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 13, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/1930/smexyx.jpg



I love the look of a virgin chip. Makes me feel naughty when I dump my thermal paste on it.


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 13, 2010)

dude...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 13, 2010)

Just taken to promo my venom sale. The hardware is close but the focus is far.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 13, 2010)

My stuff is dirty, you have to excuse that.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38002&stc=1&d=1284435947


Too much for me, it's obscene


----------



## Phxprovost (Sep 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38002&stc=1&d=1284435947



/thread


----------



## Wile E (Sep 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I love the look of a virgin chip. Makes me feel naughty when I dump my thermal paste on it.



The Cleveland Steamer of the tech world.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 14, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/_MG_0523.jpg
> 
> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/_MG_0537.jpg
> 
> ...



Love stereo pics



Fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38002&stc=1&d=1284435947



Sweet


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 14, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> /thread



Agreed, Fit's Mega Rig is a beautiful monster.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 16, 2010)

Damn Fits you like making us jealous don't you.... anywho it looks great (looks inside rig window and thinks why can't you be more like fit's rig :[ )


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 16, 2010)

*mighty Scythe YASYA*












(dont screw it)


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 17, 2010)

You'll have to post up some temp reading using that munty scythe Yasya it looks like it'll do a real good job


----------



## Pickles24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Just got some real computer speakers.  Peeps underestimate how incredible a computer sounds via fiber optic s/pdif > amp.   I get a lot of live recordings in lossless shn/flac format and they sound superb. These are B&W 602 Series 3.. Great imagery, not to bright.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

Got bored and took the face sticker off my Cooler Master R4's.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 22, 2010)

Pickles24 said:


> Just got some real computer speakers.  Peeps underestimate how incredible a computer sounds via fiber optic s/pdif > amp.   I get a lot of live recordings in lossless shn/flac format and they sound superb. These are B&W 602 Series 3.. Great imagery, not to bright.
> 
> http://www.oxfordgraphix.com/b_w602s3.jpg



That's a verra nice.

How much you find them for?


----------



## Pickles24 (Sep 22, 2010)

I paid about $300 all together for them after buying some 10AWG cable from Blue Jeans Cable.  They were used and came with stands, but IMO well worth it.  I sold some Klipsch F-3's for these.  The Klipsch were wonderful if I had the room for them to flex their twin 10" drivers.


----------



## Phxprovost (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## _JP_ (Sep 23, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100923/1_1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100923/1_2.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100923/1_3.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100923/1_4.jpg


 Quad-channel RAM FTW!!, oh wait...


----------



## Phxprovost (Sep 23, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> Quad-channel RAM FTW!!, oh wait...


bitches aint got nothin on my 128MB


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 23, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> bitches aint got nothin on my 128MB



What is that? A 486?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 23, 2010)

didnt 486 come before the "pentium" ?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What is that? A 486?



pentium 1....
IIRC it is slightly newer/better then the 486. I don't know the old hardware that well so i could be wrong.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 23, 2010)

actually think its the 166mhz version. pretty good one at that time


----------



## Techtu (Sep 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> actually think its the 166mhz version. pretty good one at that time



... and still damn good for a calculator today


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> pentium 1....
> IIRC it is slightly newer/better then the 486. I don't know the old hardware that well so i could be wrong.



Well "penta" is for 5, the 5 in 586, which came after the 486.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 25, 2010)

285 goodness


----------



## Techtu (Sep 25, 2010)

Some 7300GS goodness coming up shortly 

EDIT: Here it is


----------



## bogmali (Sep 25, 2010)

For all you Old School out there..........


----------



## Techtu (Sep 25, 2010)

bogmali said:


> For all you Old School out there..........
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100925/IMG_0629.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100925/IMG_0630.jpg



Oh my.... it's sure been awhile my dear, I've missed you


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 25, 2010)

I've got a slot 1 celeron I'll snap a pic for you all. Still boots Win Me on an 8GB(must have been $100's of dollars), w/ 128MB of 66Mhz ram. Woot!!!  I love the retro stuff!!!


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 25, 2010)

This week I found my old nVidia Riva TNT2 manual, while rummaging for other stuff.
I can scan it. Would that be eligible to post here? I mean, it's not HW, but it is related to it...


----------



## btarunr (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 26, 2010)

oooooollldddskkkooooollll


----------



## btarunr (Sep 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oooooollldddskkkooooollll


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 26, 2010)

gimme somthing more interesting than a network chip thingie


----------



## Wile E (Sep 26, 2010)

Network chip thingie?

Just lol.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 26, 2010)

me not so good with englisk


----------



## btarunr (Sep 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> gimme somthing more interesting than a network chip thingie








Old-school USB 2.0 controller. Was a hit when USB 2.0 was new.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 26, 2010)

that gotta be 10yrs old?


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## pr@$r1g (Oct 3, 2010)

Here's some


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2010)

pr@$r1g said:


> Here's some
> http://i560.photobucket.com/albums/ss42/prasrig/GTX470/100_3461.jpg
> 
> http://i560.photobucket.com/albums/ss42/prasrig/GTX470/100_3460.jpg



looks like you were brave enough to do it as one of the first.... does the original cooler still work with the gpu delidded?


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 3, 2010)

looks like Pr@$r1g is gettin ready for water coolin on that nv chip


----------



## pr@$r1g (Oct 4, 2010)

^ not yet mate ,I'm a WCing nobe.

I can tell is the temps are really bad :shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 4, 2010)

pr@$r1g said:


> ^ not yet mate ,I'm a WCing nobe.
> 
> I can tell is the temps are really bad :shadedshu



would you say popping the top off has made them worse?


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Oct 5, 2010)

More to come...


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 5, 2010)

oh yeah... thats  awsome!


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 6, 2010)

those Enermax fans are sweet HammerON especially with the clip on/off blades that just rocks come cleaning time


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 6, 2010)

i advertise enermax fans for quite a while, their sound to performance ratio and design is unmatched in my eyes


----------



## HammerON (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 7, 2010)

tasty, and I dont like ASUS boards (they melt in my hands)

What color tube is going on this build and what about the GPU? Air for now?


----------



## HammerON (Oct 7, 2010)

Black tubing and a GTX 470 ~ all water


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 7, 2010)

something about the sabertooth boards i dont like....but hey, each to his own, its prolly a good board underneath the weird colors lol


----------



## Wile E (Oct 8, 2010)

I like the Sabertooth colors better. Red and black is getting a bit old. It's overdone.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

I must say I like the blue of my P7P55D Pro and most of GBs boards.  Black is also always nice (but no red)


----------



## Wile E (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, I don't mind the gigabyte boards, except the multiple slot colors. Just blue and white would be best.

I also like the Black and blue of your board and the MSI boards.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Black and blue looks really nice IMO 

But I also like the variety of colors (together) that GB uses....but I ended up going w/ Asus because of the PCIe slots


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 8, 2010)

That Sabretooth mobo looks hot that'd look nice in my RV02


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 9, 2010)

R.I.P 
now it's just a paperweight


----------



## Wile E (Oct 9, 2010)

I can't tell what card that is. Only that it's an ATI of some sort from what it seems. And you still have the nice cooler at least.


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 9, 2010)

It's a Sapphire HD4850, yes I keep everything exactly as in the pic.


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 9, 2010)

the S1 is a diamond for modders.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 10, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> R.I.P
> now it's just a paperweight



The card or the cooler? If it's the cooler you may be able to replace the fans.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## lisburnni (Oct 11, 2010)

Gigabyte X58A UD5





Thermalright HR 02


----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 11, 2010)

idk why people think those GB boards are fugly, i kinda like the colors 

@Chaos i like the shot  love the colors


----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 11, 2010)

I happen to like Giga boards


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

If anyone is interested, I could get some pics of a GTS 450 DirectCU probably Wednesday or Thursday.  Beast of a GTS450, custom cooler & black PCB


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> *If anyone is interested*, I could get some pics of a GTS 450 DirectCU probably Wednesday or Thursday.  Beast of a GTS450, custom cooler & black PCB



what kinda question is that 

ofc we are !!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what kinda question is that
> 
> ofc we are !!!!



k. I'll get some of it, and I should be getting my GTS250 back this weekend, and I could get pics of it then 

Here's a preview of what the GTS450 looks like:


----------



## Raovac (Oct 11, 2010)

Kool shot of my memory, and H70 setup.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks nice indeed 

Except for the TT fans :shadedshu
I despise all things TT


----------



## Techtu (Oct 11, 2010)

Raovac said:


> Kool shot of my memory, and H70 setup.



Damn that astronaut like's it hot


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> idk why people think those GB boards are fugly, i kinda like the colors



I don't mind gigabyte mobo's colors except for the off white they use makes it look like it's ben used already I'd much rather they use pure white like the printing on the mobo itself other than that they's all good


----------



## aCid888* (Oct 12, 2010)

12mp (4000x3000) shot of what the front page TPU! logo looks like on a (dirty) screen via 'Super-Macro'.






I had to edit the file size to upload it as the original is 7.45MB and upload limit is only 5MB.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Why?


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 12, 2010)

lol, nice one aCid. Anyother work?


----------



## aCid888* (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Why?



Because I can?  





mlee49 said:


> lol, nice one aCid. Anyother work?



Not exactly.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 12, 2010)

More goody ole' school hardware shots


----------



## Techtu (Oct 12, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> 12mp (4000x3000) shot of what the front page TPU! logo looks like on a (dirty) screen via 'Super-Macro'.
> 
> http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/1728/dscf8663v1.jpg
> 
> I had to edit the file size to upload it as the original is 7.45MB and upload limit is only 5MB.



That causes some trippy effects if you sit and stir at it long enough whilst it's in full screen


----------



## boulard83 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 12, 2010)

@^^: WC stuff?


----------



## boulard83 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yup 

Gona run 2 loop today


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

That looks amazing boulard!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## aCid888* (Oct 12, 2010)

Any better??








Excuse the bad lighting, just a couple of white LED's.  :shadedshu


----------



## Techtu (Oct 12, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Any better??
> 
> 
> http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/6290/dscf8637v2.jpg
> ...



Love that shot


----------



## btarunr (Oct 13, 2010)

bogmali said:


> More goody ole' school hardware shots
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101012/IMG_0686.jpg



"Crystal OSC......Great One!" lol

love those early Chinese brand names.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Quite nice acid


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 13, 2010)

There are a lot of nice pics here. 


Chevalr1c said:


> The card or the cooler? If it's the cooler you may be able to replace the fans.


The card my friend, the card died. I know the cooler can be used with other fan or fanless.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 13, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> There are a lot of nice pics here.
> The card my friend, the card died. I know the cooler can be used with other fan or fanless.



Aha. That´s a bummer


----------



## aCid888* (Oct 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Quite nice acid



Glad to be of use this time around.


----------



## Vellari (Oct 15, 2010)

Pair of Rad's


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 15, 2010)

The way the light shines over it is very nice.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

Teaser shot of my GTS450:





I'll try and get more pics later.  I must say I'm very happy with it, cool, quiet, and fast 

EDIT:  Another pic, I like this one better:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 16, 2010)

not the best quality, but its late, and very little light

128gb Kingston ssd, with all Toshiba Internals


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks nice 

I have an X25-V, but I'm not really interested in cracking it open (and voiding the warranty) so it just looks like any other Intel SSD


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 16, 2010)

i kinda expected more kingston internals though 

i have no warranty on this one, its bought from USA used, and now im selling it again for almost 2x the price i gave for it


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Well that's certainly a good deal


----------



## KieX (Oct 18, 2010)

Didn't have canned air or time to setup tripod properly.. some quick shots of 4870X2:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 18, 2010)

Very nice !!!! like review quality


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 18, 2010)

old pic, but i love it still

i miss that old setup


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

That looks great Don....why'd you sell it?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 18, 2010)

it was to get the lanbox i had for a short period, 

so i got the RII Gene instead, pretty nice little board imo, the best x58 m-atx board so far 

old 295 

yes i had a HDR moment back then


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it was to get the lanbox i had for a short period,
> 
> so i got the *RII Gene* instead, pretty nice little board imo, the best x58 m-atx board so far
> 
> ...



it is a nice board only problem is the chipset overheats with stock cooler but is amazing when that little issue is taken care of.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah thats bc bad contact, or totally missing contact on the nb block afaik

saw a link a few months ago , and it was quite bad 

but i didnt have any issue, they must had fixed it when i got mine i think


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah thats bc bad contact, or totally missing contact on the nb block afaik
> 
> saw a link a few months ago , and it was quite bad
> 
> but i didnt have any issue, they must had fixed it when i got mine i think



mine makes contact with the chip it's self its just the little heatsink they put on it can't handle the heat of it when overclocked and crunching 24/7


----------



## aCid888* (Oct 18, 2010)

KieX said:


> =SNIP=


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> old pic, but i love it still
> 
> i miss that old setup
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101017/Bundkortt.jpg



This is going to probably become my wallpaper when I get home


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> old pic, but i love it still
> 
> i miss that old setup
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101017/Bundkortt.jpg



wow.... just... wow


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Athlonite (Oct 19, 2010)

so I thought I'd post up this bit of KIT for everyone to drool over 






take  that Iphone4


----------



## bogmali (Oct 19, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2778/4337561665_dc1c448305.jpg



So Sexy


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 26, 2010)

My new toy


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 26, 2010)

very nice, congrats SJ


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2778/4337561665_dc1c448305.jpg



Damn...that's beautiful!


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 26, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2778/4337561665_dc1c448305.jpg


simply gorgeous 

Get a good picture not just point and shoot at something beautiful, a good camera always helps but neither is everything... Sometimes I play with my brother's nikon d40 but never can get pics like that


----------



## Ross211 (Oct 26, 2010)

My XFX GTX 260 - GPU pr0n 




















The Bitspower D5 Pump Top that didn't work for my setup :~(










My Crucial 2x1GB DDR2 that is for sale :~)






My WRT54GL after applying a heatsink to the main Broadcoam CPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> My new toy
> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/9863/sbxfi.jpg



Same one I have, love it.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 26, 2010)

Not any of my hardware  but is some cool custom gear from Blizzcon 2010!



Spoiler


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

That's amazing Ross


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 28, 2010)

Decided to try some product photography as such.
1 of my victims is my Xiggy 1283 that is waiting to be used for another build. Please excuse the dust. The stuff seems glued on.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 28, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Decided to try some product photography as such.
> 1 of my victims is my Xiggy 1283 that is waiting to be used for another build. Please excuse the dust. The stuff seems glued on.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101028/S1283-Cooler-sml.jpg



That looks ever so thin for an Xiggy 1283?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 28, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Decided to try some product photography as such.
> 1 of my victims is my Xiggy 1283 that is waiting to be used for another build. Please excuse the dust. The stuff seems glued on.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101028/S1283-Cooler-sml.jpg



Very lovely backdrop


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 28, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> That looks ever so thin for an Xiggy 1283?



Just the angle and a long lens.



Soylent Joe said:


> Very lovely backdrop



Get 1 sheet of black A2 card. Have the top part flat against a vertical surface and the bottom part on a horizontal surface with a smooth bend. Place your victim as far forward as possible and use a long lens. That tends to blur the background some. 

Of course I did use a flash from the left side through a large softbox.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

That shot looks great King Wookie.


----------



## casual swift (Oct 29, 2010)

Ahh the joy of high res close up hardware photos.... only you guys would understand.

Great pics.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 29, 2010)

blurrtastic


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> blurrtastic
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101029/003.jpg



you removed the IHS, does it still work?


----------



## lisburnni (Oct 30, 2010)

what chip is that


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 30, 2010)

dont think it works lol, i was a bit rough on it

its an old sempron 1800+ i think

Zotac on Zotac


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 30, 2010)

its soooo cute.....do love my baby m-ITX zotac! funny to hold all that power in the palm of your hand isnt it?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 30, 2010)

haha yes its pretty insane what they can stuff on those small piece of pcb 

think next will be the GB itx board, if i want another upgrade


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh Don, one thing I found that really helped that Zotac I had. I pulled the cooler and found it was very warped underneath. I lapped that big sucker and now there is no need for the fan, even when I clock the chip on mine to like 2.4ghz.


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 30, 2010)

Sweet  those whings are cute


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Oh Don, one thing I found that really helped that Zotac I had. I pulled the cooler and found it was very warped underneath. I lapped that big sucker and now there is no need for the fan, even when I clock the chip on mine to like 2.4ghz.



You got a 100% OC?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 30, 2010)

mine is the 1.6ghz Atom version


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> mine is the 1.6ghz Atom version



Oh, OK 

Still damn impressive, a 50% OC on a tiny cooler with no fan


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 30, 2010)

Potentially I would have needed one, but with the limited bios options thats where mine quit.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

That's just awesome...now you're making me want to get an ION setup 

More than before, I mean


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 30, 2010)

Some old pics i found of it.  All I could find of mine quickly.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Some old pics i found of it.  All I could find of mine quickly.



Thanks, that looks really cool


----------



## btarunr (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Ross211 (Oct 31, 2010)

Spoiler



I did it !  I successfully removed the original stock JRC NJM4556 opamp and replaced it with the famous LM4562.  I'm a complete noob at soldering believe it or not, I obtained almost all of my parts for this from Radioshack.  The only things not obtained from the shack for this mod would be the LM4562 opamps and the X-acto knife I used to cut the original stock opamp off the PCB.  I got LM4562 samples from National Semiconductor after getting the wrong LM4562 opamp from an eBay seller (don't get opamps off eBay BTW, don't make dumb mistakes like me).  

I spent over a month carefully reading through this thread and the guide, and practiced removing and soldering SMD's on dead motherboards.  I didn't even own a soldering iron when I considered attempting this mod.  I saw many comments in this thread related to how hard and difficult it is to replace the opamp... I've gotta be real honest here, it's not as hard as it is made out to be or appears to be.

As a result of my noob soldering skills I accidentally scolded some of my X-Fi's Jamicon capacitors with my iron while performing the mod, oh noes :doh:.  After performing the mod, I put the card in my rig having great doubts, fired on my system, booted into the OS and I was jumping like crazy when I heard the Windows login sound occur... so stoked :thumb:

I am amazed that I didn't ruin my card.  I couldn't be any happier about the turnout.  There truly is more dynamic range and some of my music is like hearing it for the first time again.  It's like getting a new toy, putting it away and forgetting about it, and coming back to it in a few years and its even better.








All clean and ready to be tinned for that LM4562 goodness.






LM4562 soldered down and chillin', but fuuuuuuuuuuu what about that cap there captain ?  My card is still working great, sounds even better, lol 






Not bad for my first solder job ?  Please let me know.






LM4562 straight from National Semiconductor, thank you for these samples. 






Jammin' from foobar2000 mon 






This is the poor man's tool kit for the X-Fi LM4562 opamp mod.  You can have your own for ~$20 

from http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards-computer-audio/185072-incredible-x-fi-mod-will-void-94.html


----------



## Wile E (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow. Very, VERY good solder job.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 31, 2010)

holy shiznit that is pro style right there


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 31, 2010)

looks good. When I had my xtremeMusic I had the opamp mod, & all the caps replaced. Their both nice sweet mods that make that card sound.. OMFGBBQ..


----------



## Ross211 (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks guys, here is what rollemup from overclock.net has to say about my first solder job - 


> Your soldering appears to have either poor wetting, and/or a lack of solder. You should see nice "fillets" leading up from the pad to the foot. Easy to touch up with a bit of extra flux. Just compare it to the others and see for yourself how it's supposed to look. For a first attempt though it works and you didn't destroy it so bravo. You should always have extra flux around for this type of work, it makes life easy.



I'm probably going to touch up on the pads with some thin rosin core solder.  If I do decide to do this I'll take some more photos 



Cold Storm said:


> looks good. When I had my xtremeMusic I had the opamp mod, & all the caps replaced. Their both nice sweet mods that make that card sound.. OMFGBBQ..



Is it true that replacing the caps is way harder than replacing the opamps?  I'm considering replacing the necessary caps and also the caps I scolded with my iron :shadedshu


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 31, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> Is it true that replacing the caps is way harder than replacing the opamps?  I'm considering replacing the necessary caps and also the caps I scolded with my iron :shadedshu



If you don't have a steady hand, and a solder sucker, it's A PITA.. the best part about doing it is that you know the caps are well off afterwards.. 

just don't do the cap mod of connecting the caps.. That's a sure fire way of killing it.. fixed it by adding the caps back, but both times couldn't do that mod that others have.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 31, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> Thanks guys, here is what rollemup from overclock.net has to say about my first solder job -
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to touch up on the pads with some thin rosin core solder.  If I do decide to do this I'll take some more photos
> ...



Granted, but that is very good work for a first shot at it. It's not like the component moves a lot and is in danger of falling off.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 31, 2010)

That is true Wile. Very good work. I had to have RM do mine since I knew I'd flop it up!.

All it can do is better the card. The mods are sweet for that one card.. 

wish I had pictures still of the 3 that was done to mine.. I guess Photobucket, or I, moved them from my account...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 5, 2010)

when you thought the packing didnt get smaller

you were wrong haha






little song to describe the words that came on my mind when i saw the board
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WybiA263bw&ob=av2e


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 5, 2010)

We need new pictures, Don, not reposts man!  


snap snap snap!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 5, 2010)

shhhhhh  

have shite camera


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 5, 2010)

case looks nice chaos


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 5, 2010)

thanks bro


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 5, 2010)

but i reall dont know what to say about the 460 lol, lets say its exotic


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 5, 2010)

it's the Queen of easy clean


----------



## Ross211 (Nov 6, 2010)

This is becoming my favorite TPU thread..   I wanted to get some practice removing caps for when I replace my caps on my X-Fi, so...

I had this old OEM NVIDIA Geforce FX5200 AGP card lying around.  Years back it came out of a customer's Dell Dimension.  Their PC was having random crashes, reboots, BSODS, all that sorts of stuff.  I tried different display drivers first and then resorted to replacing the card at the time.  At that point I knew the NVIDIA display driver was reporting that it was crashing.  Then, I see the caps on this AGP card after opening the burly Dell case.  I should have looked for bad caps sooner :shadedshu

List of Bad Cap Manufacturers - They speak the truth 















I got these pads all the way through and got all the solder out.  





Anyone have recommendations for getting the remainder out of these pads ?  I think I will find a way, I'm sure there is a more ideal way though 





Skywell SHT, renowned for being doo doo, I mean shit.





If you have any board with these caps they've probably failed horribly already, lol.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Techtu (Nov 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101105/006.jpg



Great shot... not that the others are not just that one is my favourite


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 6, 2010)

TY 

shite camera, and handheld


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 6, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> This is becoming my favorite TPU thread..   I wanted to get some practice removing caps for when I replace my caps on my X-Fi, so...
> 
> I had this old OEM NVIDIA Geforce FX5200 AGP card lying around.  Years back it came out of a customer's Dell Dimension.  Their PC was having random crashes, reboots, BSODS, all that sorts of stuff.  I tried different display drivers first and then resorted to replacing the card at the time.  At that point I knew the NVIDIA display driver was reporting that it was crashing.  Then, I see the caps on this AGP card after opening the burly Dell case.  I should have looked for bad caps sooner :shadedshu
> 
> ...



 yay swollen caps an nice easy job to replace and good practice for soldering


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 6, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> it's the Queen of easy clean



And the position of the power connectors seems pretty clever too IMO.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 6, 2010)

here are some pics of my MSI P55-GD85 i am still needing i3 and 4gb PC3-12800 memory for:






















note: all pics is taken with my cellphone...


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 6, 2010)

very nice

you doing reviews lol


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 6, 2010)

thats my 5850 had it since the week they were released


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 6, 2010)

was jk  

its more in the meaning of its a very nice shot  

review quality


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 6, 2010)

thanks dude


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

It is indeed a very nice shot, love it.


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

My pants got tight....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 7, 2010)

easy now BATman  jizz in my pantzzz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> easy now BATman  jizz in my pantzzz



 a mental image of that video came to mind and I just LOL'ed very loud in my room


----------



## Techtu (Nov 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> a mental image of that video came to mind and I just LOL'ed very loud in my room



 SNAP 

That last shot by TotalChaos is awesome though!! ... you think your pant's got tight, mine are off!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 7, 2010)

this is why i love TPu 

mine has holes in them


----------



## Techtu (Nov 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> this is why i love TPu
> 
> mine has holes in them



Ohhh I see somebody comes here prepared


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 7, 2010)

Lmao


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 7, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/2frf.jpg



Why oh why did they have to leave the Batmobile cooler? It's probably my all time favorite. Wonderful pictures dude


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

Like don said, this IS why I love TPU


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Like don said, this IS why I love TPU



bc of jizz in pants? or holes in them ?


----------



## Techtu (Nov 7, 2010)

3am here... I should come back at a more suitable hour and laugh about these things then as I don't think my sister appreciates hearing random outbursts from me 

(just to clarify with you twisted people out there  she sleeps in her own room)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 7, 2010)

random outbursts+sister+you`= wrong


----------



## Techtu (Nov 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> random outbursts+sister+you`= wrong



Tut  ... I knew they'd be someone who couldn't resist thinking very... very wrongly 

EDIT: I thought each page went on for 50 post's not 25? .. that's going to be so annoying now I've noticed that


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 7, 2010)

hahahhaa 


about the page post thing, you can choose how many posts per page you want in you options somewhere


----------



## Techtu (Nov 7, 2010)

Has it always been set to 25 for the default, I could of sworn that the threads seemed longer just the other day.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 7, 2010)

i have no idea, but im sure its been at the same number always

and also, length of each page isnt the same as the number of posts on each page 

sometimes people write a TON of stuff on one page, and on the other its a line from each post


----------



## Techtu (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeh... I'll go with that - that's the reason I never noticed the 25 post per page before  

To be honest I stopped using another site because it annoyed me so much, although it's not a patch compared to TPU in any respect's either 

EDIT: I've just noticed not all threads are set the same Anime Nation has 50 post's per page.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 7, 2010)

i think that above 25 posts is hard for people with laptops and weak net, especially if the thread is full of pictures


----------



## Techtu (Nov 7, 2010)

Sounds about right, so maybe W1zzard sets the limits of each thread depending on the type of content. Clever


----------



## Wile E (Nov 7, 2010)

Techtu said:


> Yeh... I'll go with that - that's the reason I never noticed the 25 post per page before
> 
> To be honest I stopped using another site because it annoyed me so much, although it's not a patch compared to TPU in any respect's either
> 
> EDIT: I've just noticed not all threads are set the same Anime Nation has 50 post's per page.



No it doesn't. Anime Nation is just 25 per page.

25 per page is, and always has been, the default since I've been here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> bc of jizz in pants? or holes in them ?



None of the above 

Your avatar


----------



## HammerON (Nov 7, 2010)

Too much talk...


----------



## Techtu (Nov 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> No it doesn't. Anime Nation is just 25 per page.
> 
> 25 per page is, and always has been, the default since I've been here.



Oh.... no idea where I got that from then :/


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Techtu (Nov 7, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/016.jpg



obviously I'm not trying to out do you  

But here's a few shots of my current mouse...























... excuse the dog hairs


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 7, 2010)

good stuff


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 7, 2010)

except he should clean his mouse before showing it haha


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 7, 2010)

My sub-par mouse and photos. 
















Sorry if it looks dirty, the gloss finish makes it hard to keep clean.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 7, 2010)

what mouse is that? i kinda like it


----------



## Techtu (Nov 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> except he should clean his mouse before showing it haha



... I tried but for some odd reason my dog is casting really badly and yet it's coming to winter :/ .... poor excuse I know


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 7, 2010)

It looks good, and works pretty well. Not bad for $7. 

Sunbeam FireLine MS-2011-BK-BL Black/Blue 3 Button...

Techtu, what mouse is that? I'm not a wireless fan myself, but that one looks nice.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 7, 2010)

A4Tech G6

It's another cheap 'n' cheerful at £20 for keyboard & mouse set but it is by far the best wireless set I've had - I've found most other cheap'n'cheerful kits what are wireless are pretty crap, as in you need to be using the mouse/keyboard right next to the receiver where as my current kit is happy being used around 1.5 metre away and the batteries actually last a good few month in both the keyboard & mouse.


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 7, 2010)

my favorite mouse of all time


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 7, 2010)

I just grabbed a light tent setup which is why all the pics  Not using any flash is a bonus


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 7, 2010)

Techtu said:


> A4Tech G6
> 
> It's another cheap 'n' cheerful at £20 for keyboard & mouse set but it is by far the best wireless set I've had - I've found most other cheap'n'cheerful kits what are wireless are pretty crap, as in you need to be using the mouse/keyboard right next to the receiver where as my current kit is happy being used around 1.5 metre away and the batteries actually last a good few month in both the keyboard & mouse.



A4tech is quite nice! i never had such a nice mouse (755-k) for under 20 euro


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> I just grabbed a light tent setup which is why all the pics  Not using any flash is a bonus
> 
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/030xfx.jpg



Cooler brand and name please?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 7, 2010)

looks like a thermalright graphics card cooler


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2010)

between cadaveca and that tip, I seen the V2 in Google images


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 7, 2010)

yup, its an oldie, its not even on their site lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yup, its an oldie, its not even on their site lol



would you mind taking a 2nd look?
http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/vga/v2/product_vga_cooler_v2.htm


----------



## Techtu (Nov 7, 2010)

A couple of oldies


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> would you mind taking a 2nd look?
> http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/vga/v2/product_vga_cooler_v2.htm



would you mind going through www.thermalright.com and find it that way  thats what i tried lol


----------



## Techtu (Nov 7, 2010)

Just something I dug out


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 7, 2010)

Thermalright V2

http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/vga/v2/product_vga_cooler_v2.htm


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 8, 2010)

Another oldie


----------



## Techtu (Nov 8, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> Another oldie
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/051.jpg
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/055.jpg
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/056.jpg



Damn that's a great looking card!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2010)

what camera are you using?


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 8, 2010)

Nikon P80. It's a couple yrs old but seems to work good

http://www.nikonusa.com/Nikon-Produ...ompact-Digital-Cameras/26114/COOLPIX-P80.html


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2010)

nice, maybe i should search for a used one, need something to take good pics, but not too expensive


----------



## Techtu (Nov 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nice, maybe i should search for a used one, need something to take good pics, but not too expensive



+1 I love taking photo's of almost everything but since I got burgled a few month ago I've just not had the money to go on little extra's such as a camera so for now you all have to deal with my crappy 2mega pixel Sony Ericsson W810i  and me holding a massive lamp in one hand and my phone in the other


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2010)

pretty impressive imo, for a old mobile phone camera

i used to have a canon eos 1000d

loved it, but sold it due to money problems, think ill get another used,


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> pretty impressive imo, for a old mobile phone camera
> 
> i used to have a canon eos 1000d
> 
> loved it, but sold it due to money problems, think ill get another used,



i liked those special pics it was able to produce


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> would you mind going through www.thermalright.com and find it that way  thats what i tried lol



why would i do something like that when i have google?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Ich crunch gerne auf 12 threads 24/7, 7 part time


How nice? You got a faible for german lately? 
Every time i read german here it almost feels unreal, because it barely happens at all


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> pretty impressive imo, for a old mobile phone camera
> 
> i used to have a canon eos 1000d
> 
> loved it, but sold it due to money problems, think ill get another used,



why not just do what your ancestors did jump in a boat and go rape and pillage


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> why not just do what your ancestors did jump in a boat and go rape and pillage



oh, dont sue 2 people! i live in an area that once belonged to Denmark, before the 30year war, and could be genetically related


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> How nice? You got a faible for german lately?
> Every time i read german here it almost feels unreal, because it barely happens at all



i thought it maybe a nice change to have alittle german in my sig


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i thought it maybe a nice change to have alittle german in my sig


Indeed it is! Was that a sudden idea?
i have also a proposal to make it sound more mature, if you would like that! 

"Ich crunche mit Leidenschaft auf 12 Threads, das 24/7, davon 7 zeitweilig"
meaning:
"I crunch with passion, on 12 threads and that 24/7, 7 part time"

"gerne" is somewhat a weak word for the admiration we feel for the crunching cause! 



TotalChaos said:


> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/082bwb.jpg


I love cleanable stock coolers, they should make that possible on each card, that way i wouldnt have to disassemble them each time, to get the tiny bits that kept beeing stuck during vacuuming it out


----------



## HammerON (Nov 8, 2010)

Diamondback Razer





I have had this mouse for about three years and have loved it


----------



## Wile E (Nov 8, 2010)

Techtu said:


> obviously I'm not trying to out do you
> 
> But here's a few shots of my current mouse...
> 
> ...


I have the wired version of that mouse. (I don't do wireless.) A4Tech X7. Mine's the 750BK


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 8, 2010)

Some shots of my mouse at night.


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 8, 2010)

Today I was taking some shots of my new msi n460gtx... happened to have a macro lens at hand. and then... macrophotography rage!

Front of the card:






Back:





VRM





VRM Close-up 1





Memory chip





Moar Power!





VRM Driver





All those photos were taken with my Nikon D90, using a Nikkor 50mm F/1.8 Lens, iso 400, aperture between F/8 and F/14. Light source in the close up photos was a led flashlight.


----------



## Ross211 (Nov 8, 2010)

Mmmmm, nice dose of sexy close-up's there.


----------



## zsolt_93 (Nov 8, 2010)

A bit old but still... Sorry for the dust. Those were taken before cleaning the whole thing.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 12, 2010)

Sleved some fans...


----------



## Ross211 (Nov 12, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Sleved some fans...



Yate Loon with UV blue housing and blue LEDs ?  

I like   I got one as a rear 120MM in my Lancool PC-K62


----------



## t_ski (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes, they are.  I have I have seven of them in my current rig, plus two 140mm ones.


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 12, 2010)

looking good t ski


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 12, 2010)

moar pics, cleared my card of the old thermal paste, added some cooling to the mosfets and took it back toghether.

1: Cooler took off. what a mess!





2: Time for some cleaning...





3: Heatsink





4: As before, some cleaning indeed needed.





5: Cooling off the vrm





6: New thermal paste


----------



## Techtu (Nov 12, 2010)

Andrea what paste are you using and could you let me know your temps with old paste and new paste at both idle and full load please? 

 it's great that someone with a good camera is taking shots of the same card I have, just makes me drool a little more


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, I've forgotten to add a macro of the thermal paste I had made. I'm using prolimatek pk-1 for now, might try some arctic mx-3 next week, I've got it coming aside some parts for a friend's pc.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Athlonite (Nov 12, 2010)

hey sneeky do you know what those little plug connectors on the top right corner are for


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 12, 2010)

there's connections on meh ramz??? Where??? 


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181014


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 12, 2010)

Ah so it's to connect a little gadget too....  for temps and activity  thats way cool


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 12, 2010)

The lights work with the 2 fan memory cooler, the Airflow PRO has to have the fan to mount to.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 12, 2010)

it's still cool though corsair come up with some neat ideas


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 13, 2010)

it is, I got the whole kit


----------



## Techtu (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## roast (Nov 13, 2010)

Just one from me, for the moment. Want to edit some others.
Sorry for the large file size. I'd feel guilty if I resized it. 
Feel free to use as a wallpaper, just let me know.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 13, 2010)

Just booted this up:


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 13, 2010)

sweet


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 13, 2010)

I've got and XFX HD5870 non-reference to go with it. It's kinda disgusting how well the board, mem, and vga look together...all three are black/red/white...so much so it deserves a top-notch case mod. Gonna have to come up with something G-O-O-D. Hopefully you'll see alot more of this board in a few days.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 13, 2010)

may i suggest this for a mod if you wanna go all out


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 13, 2010)

That's killer, don, but I don't have a reference card any more; I have the XFX version of the Sapphire v2.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 13, 2010)

sigh :shadedshu


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 13, 2010)

dave do you have pics of the card??


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 13, 2010)

that looks cool in white


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 14, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> dave do you have pics of the card??



Not at the moment. I'll pop some off later.


----------



## erocker (Nov 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> may i suggest this for a mod if you wanna go all out
> 
> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/r667360468af.jpg



I will be doing that with mine tomorrow for sure. That looks great!


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 14, 2010)

Empty slots are no fun lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> I will be doing that with mine tomorrow for sure. That looks great!







aCid888* said:


> Empty slots are no fun lol
> 
> http://img2.imageshack.us/img2/5541/dscf887862.jpg



what happened?


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 14, 2010)

Waiting on stuff...


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice 

How's that cooler working for you?


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 16, 2010)

not sure it's hasn't made it inside yet


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 16, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> not sure it's hasn't made it inside yet



Very nice pictures.  Do have your own backdrop or photo box or something like that?

Oh yeah, would also like to know how the temps and noise are on that card.

Thanks.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 16, 2010)

popcornmachine said:


> very nice pictures. Do have your own backdrop or photo box or something like that?



+1


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 16, 2010)

yea I grabbed a photo box  makes all the difference in the world


----------



## t_ski (Nov 16, 2010)

Got a link to the one you bought?

BTW, I just got a new Panasonic DMC-FZ40 (I loved my FZ5).  Waiting for the battery to charge now...


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 16, 2010)

There are cheap versions on ebay (scroll down a bit). I have used poster board, foam board, and even white canvas to use as a backdrop. The lighting is the key


----------



## t_ski (Nov 16, 2010)

Poster board and lighting are what I use most often.  I have two of these:

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1286350&cp=2568450.2632300.2632314

and I usually use GE Reveal 150W bulbs in them.


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 16, 2010)

You sure you people are taking pictures of things and not growing stuff?  







Just joking.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> You sure you people are taking pictures of things and not growing stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



these bulbs have the wrong light color, you need either coolwhite (whiteblueblue) or warmwhite (whiteyellow). also, they are probably not natrium steam lamps, or even energy savers... only these would work, besides some prototype LED ones

pretty good idea with the selfmade photo booth, i may have to steal some nice ideas here!


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 16, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> besides some prototype LED ones



The way of the future; tech and *green* _paint_?  WOW...


----------



## t_ski (Nov 16, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> You sure you people are taking pictures of things and not growing stuff?
> 
> Just joking.



Nah, don't do that stuff anymore... 



Velvet Wafer said:


> these bulbs have the wrong light color, you need either coolwhite (whiteblueblue) or warmwhite (whiteyellow). also, they are probably not natrium steam lamps, or even energy savers... only these would work, besides some prototype LED ones
> 
> pretty good idea with the selfmade photo booth, i may have to steal some nice ideas here!



I just like the color of them better.  It seems if I use regular bulbs, the pictures turn out too warm, especially for taking pics of hardware.  Anyway, I have a new camera I need to learn, and who knows - this one may like the warmer colors better...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Nah, don't do that stuff anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> I just like the color of them better.  It seems if I use regular bulbs, the pictures turn out too warm, especially for taking pics of hardware.  Anyway, I have a new camera I need to learn, and who knows - this one may like the warmer colors better...



sorry, i should have split that better
i meant that he needs other colors for growing!
your pictures are marvelous, and i cant say i understand much about taking photos other than that i can see if a pic is good quality or maybe edited!
looking forward for more!


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 17, 2010)

Guys, just get a grey card and measure your white balance and away you go. Or don't and be creative.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 17, 2010)

Care to elaborate on that?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 17, 2010)

I think he is speaking of an 18% grey card that will set the white balance of auto set cameras to give a better image, rather than being over or under exposed.


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 17, 2010)

arghh my camera phone is acting up my pics have been delayed yet again! dayummmmnnn


----------



## pr@$r1g (Nov 18, 2010)

Bought Gigabyte GTX 460 SOC  ... what a beauty







































































Running at stock clocks for now ... modding will soon follow


----------



## t_ski (Nov 18, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I think he is speaking of an 18% grey card that will set the white balance of auto set cameras to give a better image, rather than being over or under exposed.
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31WYPcrMLlL._SL500_AA280_.jpg



Interesting.  Another ebay item, or are these available at places like the Egg?


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 18, 2010)

You could probably get it on ebay. You just want a 18% grey card. That one is pretty cheap and folds up nicely. On most DSLRs and some other cameras you can manually set the correct white balance using that or even just a sheet of plain white paper. the camera uses it to try and work out the correct colour temperature for the lighting.

And yes you can use it to manually set your exposure as well.

http://www.adorama.com/DKGC.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/231564-REG/Delta_98705C_Gray_Card_4.html


----------



## t_ski (Nov 18, 2010)

I did a little searching and found a few.  I was going to stop by Home Depot to pick up a few things after work - I was thinking of perusing the color swatches to see if I could find a few things.

BTW, I found this this morning (courtesy of MadShrimps):

http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2010/0...ts-the-adafruit-photo-tutorial-by-johngineer/


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 18, 2010)

Interesting read thanks


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 19, 2010)

Got a new camera


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 19, 2010)

Did you do the backlighting in the keyboard yourself?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Did you do the backlighting in the keyboard yourself?



that is no backlighting if my weak eyes dont trick me watch the gap beneath the escape button... the red light is flat?
it looks like a red mat thats gets layered behind the keys,indeed very nice


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 19, 2010)

it is a red metal plate built into the keyboard


----------



## HammerON (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 20, 2010)

Emm, Gentle Typhoons











From another build


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 20, 2010)

excellent stuff


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 20, 2010)

I am building a pc for a friend, Happened to have an Cooler Master Hyper 212+ in my hands. My camera was near, and already mounted on its tripod, then... 






A macro lens was there too, then...


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Techtu (Nov 21, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/5879/klipschn.jpg



 I am ashamed... why is the sub switch so low?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 21, 2010)

Techtu said:


> I am ashamed... why is the sub switch so low?



Right at that notch is perfect for most uses, but I'll crank it about half-way up for booming action scenes and stuff. Past 50% is crazy.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 23, 2010)

TOYS! got a used 25mw 532nm laser pointer for 5€ from a buddy, popped in 2 new AAA batteries and off we go! Playtime!
sorry for the blurryness, lasers look the best when its relatively dark












this one reminds me of the opening of Mc Gyver 




the last one makes me look like an illuminated reptile


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 23, 2010)

Some of yall take some seriously quality photos.  I'm still new to photography and my camera isn't exactly professional grade.  Nevertheless I blame the artist (aka me), not the tools...

Presenting an ancient Packard Bell 16-bit ISA slot sound card from 1984-1986:










These photos were taken with a 40W bulb backlighting the card.










BTW, I left the EXIF data intact (something I wouldn't usually do) in case anyone wants to make suggestions on settings to improve my shots.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 23, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> TOYS! got a used 25mw 532nm laser pointer for 5€ from a buddy, popped in 2 new AAA batteries and off we go! Playtime!
> sorry for the blurryness, lasers look the best when its relatively dark
> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/6772217281d.JPG/
> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/6772237281d.JPG/
> ...



What's that vacuum doing next to your bed?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 23, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> What's that vacuum doing next to your bed?



standing until my mum comes to grab it. The rest of the room is filled with various items, rigs, guns,pipes etc 
not what you thought, i prefer womens tongue tips


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 23, 2010)

This one won me a copy of metro 2033...


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 23, 2010)

That first pic looks fantastic!


----------



## Techtu (Nov 23, 2010)

First pic look's like it's standing on a upside down soft drinks bottle


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 23, 2010)

Well it is a bottle, for tennis balls.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 23, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Well it is a bottle, for balls.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 23, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Well it is a bottle, for tennis balls.



How did you get the purple light?  Don't tell me...a purple light bulb.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 23, 2010)

PopcornMachine said:


> How did you get the purple light? Don't tell me...a purple light bulb.



Monitors make for excellent back-lighting.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 23, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Monitors make for excellent back-lighting.
> 
> http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/2263/imagesizebb.jpg



Wow, never thought of that.

Very tricky.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 23, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Monitors make for excellent back-lighting.
> 
> http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/2263/imagesizebb.jpg



Cool trick!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 24, 2010)

lol never expected such a trick! I think I'll remember this one as it may come in handy.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 25, 2010)

Techtu said:


> I am ashamed... why is the sub switch so low?



Because real music has things called mids and highs.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 27, 2010)

i like these shots


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 27, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39071&stc=1&d=1290219369



Well that seals the deal, those are the fittings I'll get.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 29, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> This one won me a copy of metro 2033...
> http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/8837/p1000662bb.jpg
> http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/6134/p1000649bb.jpg





LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Monitors make for excellent back-lighting.
> 
> http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/2263/imagesizebb.jpg



oooooooo it's hypnotic in some sorta way.. I dig it


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 29, 2010)

that is an amazing shot I love it


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 29, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101129/IMG_1973.jpg



Hey peet, is that your 800D case?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes sir it is. Along with some newly released Ballistix 2133 ram under that sleek fan


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 29, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Yes sir it is. Along with some newly released Ballistix 2133 ram under that sleek fan



_2133! very nice!_ Hey would you happen to have any full shots your 800D elsewhere? I am saving up for that case and am becoming a lil' obsessed over it so I love to see others builds.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2010)

will this work?
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/2897/corsair_obsidian_800d_full_tower_chassis/index.html

Finally pondering getting rid of mine if Dimastech comes through


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 29, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> will this work?
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/2897/corsair_obsidian_800d_full_tower_chassis/index.html
> 
> Finally pondering getting rid of mine if Dimastech comes through



excellent review but I was hoping to see your current build with that Gigabyte board and wc'ing? also assuming you take really good card of your cases when the time comes...I will very interested in that 800D.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry, with the goods that are in there now, the images are sort of here and there. I know there is a couple wider angle images in the PC ATM thread. Let me see if I can edit in in here when I find it.

About the best one i can locate:


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 29, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Sorry, with the goods that are in there now, the images are sort of here and there. I know there is a couple wider angle images in the PC ATM thread. Let me see if I can edit in in here when I find it.
> 
> About the best one i can locate:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101129/IMG_1158.jpg



Thanks for finding me a full shot peet That is a cool little external table for your water gear.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2010)

just got lazy and never threw it all in the case, the WC board was a product of a review, so I could get it all running easily.

I got a new res. and got to thinking about installing it all, that lead to wanting a Dimastech Easy 2.5 with all the goodies, in white.


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 29, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101129/IMG_1973.jpg




Sexy man


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 29, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> just got lazy and never threw it all in the case, the WC board was a product of a review, so I could get it all running easily.
> 
> I got a new res. and got to thinking about installing it all, that lead to wanting a Dimastech Easy 2.5 with all the goodies, in white.



Well I guess that leaves less room to scratch _my_ case...you know? when you sell it me. As a reviewer, a Dimastech would be perfect for ya!


----------



## Reventon (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2010)

You got your monitors already?


----------



## Reventon (Dec 1, 2010)

No those are my mom's Sonys. Notice the holes where the front panel can be attached.

These are the KRK's.


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 1, 2010)

TotalChaos, what model camera do you use?


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 1, 2010)

Nikon P80


----------



## Reventon (Dec 2, 2010)

I need a good camera lol that auto-focus on mine blows nuts.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 2, 2010)

Reventon said:


> I need a good camera lol that auto-focus on mine *blows nuts.*



Guess it takes after it's owner.
Har har!


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 2, 2010)

I hate how the DSLR turns blue LED pink....anyways, new res


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 2, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I hate how the DSLR turns blue LED pink....anyways, new res
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101201/IMG_2082.jpg



That is gay.... but, sexy!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 2, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> That is gay.... but, sexy!



So what does that say about you when you find gay as sexy?


----------



## Reventon (Dec 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Guess it takes after it's owner.
> Har har!



HOLY FUCK you shit on my life with that one


----------



## Reventon (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 3, 2010)

Figured I should show the res in its natural state of colors


----------



## Reventon (Dec 3, 2010)

Love it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks, sorry about the huge image, didn't realize it was so big, as it still made it by weight


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks so much better  I love it...

QUOTE=sneekypeet;2109890]Figured I should show the res in its natural state of colors
http://img.techpowerup.org/101203/IMG_1625023.jpg[/QUOTE]


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Anyone want to take a stab at figuring out what this thing is? (Answer at the bottom)

















Spoiler



Philips sonicare toothbrush
Oh, and my toothbrush does have a processor: CY8C27443-24PVXI


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 6, 2010)

lol, the minimum voltage is 3 volts according to the specs. Why would you put 3 volts on such a chip? AFAIK did the >2.5v age end in the late '90s. My fellow Dutchmen (the company Philips has Dutch roots) can be so hilarious sometimes. 

I just brush with a brush without cpu. Clean teeth is more a matter of how you brush than the technologies used, IMHO. And what Oral-B states, i.e. that such a spinning brush can clean by spinning around each individual tooth, seems nonsense to me because most people have their teeth standing immediately next to each other, witout that much gaps.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 6, 2010)

It almost looked like a flashlight.  Thats a rechargable one right?  Hows about taking apart the charging bay and snapping a few pics?

Side note, I will be finishing Electromagnetics I in two weeks where we discussed mutual inductance.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 6, 2010)

Chevalr1c said:


> lol, the minimum voltage is 3 volts according to the specs. Why would you put 3 volts on such a chip? AFAIK did the >2.5v age end in the late '90s. My fellow Dutchmen (the company Philips has Dutch roots) can be so hilarious sometimes.


No idea.  Interesting point though.



mlee49 said:


> It almost looked like a flashlight.  Thats a rechargable one right?


Sure is.  It's got a soldered-in (those sick **cks) Lithium Ion battery and an inductive charger.  (You can see the coil for charging in the first pic all the way to the right; battery in the second pic)  Unfortunately the reciprocating mechanism of the toothbrush is soldered-on (far left in second picture) and I didn't have a Dremel handy but it looks like it uses two solenoids (red dealie in second picture) to vibrate the brush head.



mlee49 said:


> Hows about taking apart the charging bay and snapping a few pics?


It appears that the toothbrush is dead.  Something in the mechanism has broken and I can't identify it.  Consequently I will disassemble the charging base and post some pics of it when I do.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 6, 2010)

Chevalr1c said:


> lol, the minimum voltage is 3 volts according to the specs. Why would you put 3 volts on such a chip? AFAIK did the >2.5v age end in the late '90s. My fellow Dutchmen (the company Philips has Dutch roots) can be so hilarious sometimes.
> 
> I just brush with a brush without cpu. Clean teeth is more a matter of how you brush than the technologies used, IMHO. And what Oral-B states, i.e. that such a spinning brush can clean by spinning around each individual tooth, seems nonsense to me because most people have their teeth standing immediately next to each other, witout that much gaps.



I still love the little things about big Philips products. Did you know the hole in a CD is the exact size of an old 10 cent coin (dubbeltje)? And that the length is 74 minutes in order to fit the full ninth of Beethoven on it?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 6, 2010)

Bought a new camera:
Canon EOS Rebel XS






Hope to take some good pics soon

Oh yeah - and I have some new hardware coming soon


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 6, 2010)

I have the XT. Nice camera

I took a crash course in DSLR and just got my XT functional. it's going to take me forever to figure out all the stuff these can do. If you end up with any tips or tricks for it, feel free to send them along


----------



## t_ski (Dec 6, 2010)

Sneeky, did you see this article I posted a few pages back?

http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2010/0...ts-the-adafruit-photo-tutorial-by-johngineer/

It's not specific to one camera, but I like the info about the camera setup.  There's other good stuff in there, too.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 6, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I still love the little things about big Philips products. Did you know the hole in a CD is the exact size of an old 10 cent coin (dubbeltje)? And that the length is 74 minutes in order to fit the full ninth of Beethoven on it?



Nice little facts.


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Dec 10, 2010)

New motherboard:





New PSU to replace my Enermax 1020 as the fan had died:


----------



## KieX (Dec 10, 2010)

HammerON said:


> New motherboard:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101210/IMG_0118.jpg
> 
> New PSU to replace my Enermax 1020 as the fan had died:
> ...



Watercooling it? Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 10, 2010)

nice stuff 

what about the enermax psu then?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 10, 2010)

RMA time. I could replace the fan, but I don't want to void the warranty. To expensive of a PSU. Google shows that this is a pretty common problem with these PSU's (really sucks)
So that is why I went ahead and ordered the Corsair AX1200 (thing is a freaken beast!!!)


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 11, 2010)

looks like its gonna be a beast of a system


----------



## HammerON (Dec 18, 2010)

Finally got the rest of my new build in the mail today





The MONSTA rad is HUGE compared to the 'old Swiftech





Now I just have to figure out where to put the damn thing


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Now I just have to figure out where to put the damn thing



yeah thats what she said last night


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 18, 2010)

That rad is awesome man!

I managed to snap a quick pic while taking some pics before shipping out the p7n and q6600. I thought this was a pretty sweet photo and it was taken with my droid x! Not bad eh?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2010)

i like it 

BW pics are almost always awesome

old one i took long time ago


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just had to go and do better than my pic didn't ya?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2010)

lol sorry no that was not my intention at all man 

i just love BW pics 

and yes its pretty good for a celly pic, so vs a EOS1000D i say super nice !


----------



## HammerON (Dec 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah thats what she said last night


----------



## HammerON (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2010)

theres room for 2 more 470s 

lookin good hammer!


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 18, 2010)

very nice indeed


----------



## t_ski (Dec 18, 2010)

Interesting res placement.  Never thought of using one upside-down...


----------



## HammerON (Dec 18, 2010)

This way I can fill the res's from the top. Makes it nice and easy.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 19, 2010)

is it the ek copper or nickel? light makes it weird looking


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 19, 2010)

nickel, iirc


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 19, 2010)

it has the Cu on it in the bottom, just got told lol


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 19, 2010)

New parts.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 19, 2010)

jbunch07 said:


> http://ww1.prweb.com/prfiles/2006/10/25/461265/DustOffXLwBitt.jpg
> 
> There ya go, I always keep it handy.



or you can just get a 3 gallon air compressor. thatll do the entire case in 2 pulls of the trigger.


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 19, 2010)

Razer Blackwidow Ultimate
















Sure is a purdy keyboard and it feels amazing to use.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is it the ek copper or nickel? light makes it weird looking



It's the EK HF Supreme Full Copper / "Full Nickel"
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=59_498_490&products_id=27630

The block has a shiny nickel look. Really nice finish all the way around the block


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2010)

holy snipper snapper that is nice!!!

whats the button for ? turbo mode or different bios?


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 20, 2010)

It's for the Dual bios feature


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 20, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> It's for the Dual bios feature



Ya know, I didn't even look at the switch on mine.  Going to take a look as soon as I get home.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 21, 2010)

it's so you can switch between the protected default BIOS and one that you've flashed into the card, that way if you fuck it up you can just switch over and carry on.... According to Sapphire it's to prevent to many RMA's from botched BIOS flashing


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 21, 2010)

I think it's a great idea and it will save them on RMA costs if people use it


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 21, 2010)

mobo's have had this option for yonks now I really don't know why it's taken so long to appear on Graphics cards


----------



## HammerON (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2010)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101221/IMG_0386.jpg



Love this shot.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 21, 2010)

That's a damn fine shot HammerON the tech station is looking good ( i see you've not yet clipped the LEDs )


----------



## Wile E (Dec 22, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> mobo's have had this option for yonks now I really don't know why it's taken so long to appear on Graphics cards



Palit did dual bioses a while ago. It's just taken this long for the rest of the market to catch up.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 23, 2010)

well that explains it then I don't usually go lookin at palit for hardware


----------



## Wile E (Dec 23, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> well that explains it then I don't usually go lookin at palit for hardware



I didn't either, until they came to me and offered free shit. lol.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah well I don't know anyone who turn down free shit unless it was infact actually shit


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 23, 2010)

Phone Camera:


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 23, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Phone Camera:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101223/2010-12-23 11.08.54.jpg



So which of those are you sending to me for the Holiday?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 23, 2010)

I have some broken stuff in a draw. You can have those.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2010)

Did someone say upclose?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 23, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Did someone say upclose?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101223/009.jpg



you missed some thermal paste... looks like MX2


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2010)

Nah, it's a solder glob

lol

MX4 by the way


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 23, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Nah, it's a solder glob
> 
> lol
> 
> MX4 by the way



that would be a heavily oxidized solder glob! 

have not seen it till now, how do you like it in comparance to mx-2?


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2010)

It's better than MX2 but kinda hard to apply. Got some Gelid Extreme on the 970 right now and it was much easier to apply.


----------



## trickson (Dec 23, 2010)

I find this sexy .


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 23, 2010)

They are so cute together  *.* 

now THIS is sexy






and so is this


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 23, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Nah, it's a *solder glob*
> 
> lol
> 
> MX4 by the way



is it really solder? If so why  
how you like the MX-4? Is it worth the extra over the MX2?

EDIT:I see i was late to the party and you already answered it


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah, bored.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is it really solder? If so why
> how you like the MX-4? Is it worth the extra over the MX2?
> 
> EDIT:I see i was late to the party and you already answered it



The MX4 I have is great, I use it for my cpu's only though. I hope to have enough TIM(not you  ) soon to do a thermal paste showdown.  Need to get one or two others before I continue, mabye Noctua's or Thermaltake's. So far I have MX4, Gelid's Extreme, AS5, AS Cerimuque, and a couple other no-namers.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 24, 2010)

OCZ Freeze Extreme is very nice too. Easy to apply (OCZ recommends to not smear it, BTW), no curing time, and cheap. The price varies much from store to store, however.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 24, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> The MX4 I have is great, I use it for my cpu's only though. I hope to have enough TIM(not you  ) soon to do a thermal paste showdown.  Need to get one or two others before I continue, mabye Noctua's or Thermaltake's. So far I have MX4, Gelid's Extreme, AS5, AS Cerimuque, and a couple other no-namers.




hmmm try laptop fixit shops for Shin Etsu TIM don't go anywhere near that nano blue shit from Titan and that liquid metal stuff (complete rubish) ..... I used to use deepcools Silver TIM that worked ok until I ran out so I now use Gelid GC2 (couldn't find any Extreme) it works great but boy what a hassle it's thicker than George Bush jnr :shadedshu.... So it looks like I might be reading your review once it's done


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 24, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> hmmm try laptop fixit shops for Shin Etsu TIM don't go anywhere near that nano blue shit from Titan and that liquid metal stuff (complete rubish) ..... I used to use deepcools Silver TIM that worked ok until I ran out so I now use Gelid GC2 (couldn't find any Extreme) it works great but boy what a hassle it's thicker than George Bush jnr :shadedshu.... So it looks like I might be reading your review once it's done



not true. liquid metal is, when correctly used, the best TIM you can get. especially the new version of phobya seems to be very good, it cools about 3c better than the best tim.

i wouldnt use liquid metal anymore tho, too dangerous upon spill, and it likes to form a bond between the proc and the cooler, that only can be removed with a thick razor blade an a hammer


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 24, 2010)

It may have improved since the last review I read about it then still not worth the hassle imagine the mess you'd make if you missed the razor blade how do you get an RMA with a hammer hole in the mobo


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 24, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> It may have improved since the last review I read about it then still not worth the hassle imagine the mess you'd make if you missed the razor blade how do you get an RMA with a hammer hole in the mobo



oh, for AMD you can simply unlock the lever, pull the cooler/block with the proc attached, if youre careful...i had to do that, and the chip still works today 
on intel the problem will get more severe, especially because you have to remove the whole board to be able to work on it. you dont need much force with the hammer tho, but you need the hammer definetly


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2010)

More pics people
(Please)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

a little reposting never hurt anyone


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2010)

Now that is what I am talking about


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

the pics above makes me want to try out passive cooling with some HUGE coolers lol, but i dont have the hw for it, i7 cant run passive unless underclocked me tinks


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 24, 2010)

here ya go 

gmod fan on the HD5770 






scuse the shitty pic went to use the camera and the batteries went dead so had to use the LG GW300 instead


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> here ya go
> 
> gmod fan on the HD5770
> 
> ...



not so sure about the sexy about it lol


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 24, 2010)

ah well there's always one fat ugly in everyones life


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

shhhh


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 24, 2010)

10 dora me ruv u rong time mista


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

sucky sucky 10 dollah 

better stop now before the hammer comes again


----------



## Wile E (Dec 24, 2010)

Soul brova too beaucoup. Too beaucoup.


----------



## Luke (Dec 24, 2010)

I think i need to give my PC a dust out looking at that pic


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

is that gskills?


----------



## Luke (Dec 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is that gskills?



It is 2000Mhz Patriot Memory


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

dear lord


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 24, 2010)

somehow I don't think the Lord ever had a hand in creating THAT man she didn't just get whacked with the ugly stick she got whomped with the whole friging tree


----------



## Luke (Dec 24, 2010)

Old Athlon XP CPU i had around here

I got a Cannon EOS 550D today


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 24, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> somehow I don't think the Lord ever had a hand in creating THAT man she didn't just get whacked with the ugly stick she got whomped with the whole friging tree *forest*



Fixed it for ya.

Also, she's a he.  (Men's intuition.)

Now get back on topic! :shadedshu


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> http://www.wastelandchic.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/1160957_Ugliest-Woman-in-the-world_620.jpg



That is just wrong


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

they say envy is a bad thing, but i could care less, i want that techstation lol, i envy you hahahahhahaha 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGOAMjaKLIA


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 24, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> <deleted>



It is on occasions such as this that I am very happy that my Opera browser has a Block Content option.

And maybe there should be a "No Thanks" option.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 24, 2010)

less talk more pics

and more close up pics.... not these look at my rig der der derrrrrrr pics


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 24, 2010)

Messing around with some lighting and camera settings...


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 25, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> http://www.wastelandchic.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/1160957_Ugliest-Woman-in-the-world_620.jpg



Wow these Reptillian shape shifters aren't even trying anymore


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 25, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Messing around with some lighting and camera settings...
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/b939ab41-1.jpg



Is that an LED fan, or is it just reflecting?  Nice effect either way.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 25, 2010)

Both, the fan has blue LEDs, and smoke clear blades. The MSI motherboard itself has 4 LEDs above the ram to help with the status of my system, etc. (They are blue when things are working properly.)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 25, 2010)

Rad_Ed only has R4's


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 25, 2010)

No, I have other CM fans and one Scythe fan cooling my HDDs.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 25, 2010)

but R4's are so good lookin right Rad


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 25, 2010)

Yes they are. I swear some days I'm the unofficial CM spokesperson around here. But then I remember that's just me being silly. 

Price/performance wise they are hard to beat. Although I'm sure they are plenty of other great fans out there in the same category as these. I just don't have much experience with other fan brands besides Cooler Master, Delta, Rosewill, Evercool, and Scythe.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 25, 2010)

well I have one in my Tuniq Tower 120 and it's keepin my OC'd 940BE @3.4GHz cool as a cucumber
the only unfortunate thing is ya can't see it


----------



## oldDirty (Dec 25, 2010)

my little contribution for this topic. 
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn with stock fan. Cools down a 1090T with 3,6Ghz undervolted.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 26, 2010)

Inside my 5850




CPU




Everything I have at the moment


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## stock (Dec 26, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> http://www.wastelandchic.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/1160957_Ugliest-Woman-in-the-world_620.jpg



I would


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## t_ski (Dec 27, 2010)

The 92mm fans I'm using in my current mod:


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 27, 2010)

nice


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 27, 2010)

thank god for a new page. that last page was disgusting!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 27, 2010)

repost time then?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2010)

Got an older HK 4870x2 WB, the former owner was a little uncareful and left thiick fat fingerprints all over the copper plate.... i cleaned it with ketchup, vinegar extract and pure citric acid, and it looks pretty okay now again.


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 27, 2010)

Excellent


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 27, 2010)

now see thats what im talkin about !


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2010)

i guess that was the right size don, eh?


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 28, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Got an older HK 4870x2 WB, the former owner was a little uncareful and left thiick fat fingerprints all over the copper plate.... i cleaned it with ketchup, vinegar extract and pure citric acid, and it looks pretty okay now again.
> 
> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/71590580869.JPG/
> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/71590880869.JPG/
> ...



that looks bloody good BUT some of this would have made the cleaning job much easier


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> that looks bloody good BUT some of this would have made the cleaning job much easier
> 
> http://media.supercheapauto.com.au/scanz/images/1846.jpg



oh, polish is abrasive, that can cost flatness of the cooler.
 i also had some here, but rather have a little less bling, then that i get worser temps,eh?


----------



## oldDirty (Dec 28, 2010)

HammerON said:


> That is just wrong
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101224/12-23-10 038.jpg


Is this the new E-Car from Chevrolet i heared about?  

---
one more from me for the topic. ^^


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 28, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> oh, polish is abrasive, that can cost flatness of the cooler.
> i also had some here, but rather have a little less bling, then that i get worser temps,eh?



it's not like you'd polish 2mm of the thickness


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> it's not like you'd polish 2mm of the thickness


no, that would probably make the cooler unusable 
but i guess when a kind of crevice forms, that can be even 1/4th of a mm,maybe smaller.. temps will worsen... maybe only one degree, but meh... that mustnt be... as said, on this stage of the project i wont risk anything  i want that car rad 12fan madness cooled dual gpu card!


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 28, 2010)

an 1/4mm might be a good thing lookin at those machine marks,  flat surface = good temps


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> an 1/4mm might be a good thing lookin at those machine marks,  flat surface = good temps



dont ask me why, but my heatkiller 3.0 looks similar regarding the machining of its underside, and we all know how good these things cool. 
I trust HK, i never heard anyone had problems with their quality.
with luck, i maybe even can install it soon, to see how the temps are, despite the fact that the surface may be flat, but not without grooves


----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2010)

Metal polish leaves a residue. You don't want to use it on your heatsinks.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 30, 2010)

yeah but after the polish a little bit of iso to finish it off does just fine


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> yeah but after the polish a little bit of iso to finish it off does just fine



i guess its a question of personal taste again, in the end there wont be difference besides maybe 1-2c either way


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 30, 2010)

Is there some weird chemical reaction type reason you couldn't have just used 90% iso and a microfiber?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Is there some weird chemical reaction type reason you couldn't have just used 90% iso and a microfiber?



i did, that had nearly no effect... the hard acids were better


----------



## HammerON (Dec 30, 2010)

More to come


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 30, 2010)

damn I like those dimms they have some real nice heatsinks on em


----------



## majestic12 (Dec 30, 2010)

How about the inside of my headphone amp up close?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 30, 2010)

How about some shots of the new mobo?!

These were all taken with my droid x. Man im starting to love the camera on this phone


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 30, 2010)

nice pics for a phone


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks, i thought so too  I paid $300 for it back this summer and man it's been a great phone.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 30, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> How about some shots of the new mobo?!
> 
> These were all taken with my droid x. Man im starting to love the camera on this phone
> 
> ...



I like the black and white. Looks mysterious.

_It was a dark and stormy motherboard..._


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Josh154 (Dec 30, 2010)

PopcornMachine said:


> I like the black and white. Looks mysterious.
> 
> _It was a dark and stormy motherboard..._



 Haha yeah i like the black and white too. It always just gives it a ooooh look lol


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 31, 2010)

How about a photo of my new Corsair H50 with two CM R4's in a push/pull config? 







Yes, I have it installed as exhaust, I'm checking how temps are this way. I'll change it to intake this weekend.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 31, 2010)

loooooooookin daaaaaaaaaaaamn sexay


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks amazing bro! I like the look's of r4's alot. Im thinking about just picking up two r4's if i can.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 31, 2010)

New X58 motherboard:





New Koolance waterblock for the motherboard:





i7 970 should be here soon


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 31, 2010)

HammerON said:


> New X58 motherboard:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101231/IMG_0534.jpg
> 
> New Koolance waterblock for the motherboard:
> ...



Rampage III Extreme gotta luv it


----------



## HammerON (Dec 31, 2010)

We will see if the price is worth it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 31, 2010)

awesomesauce Hammer


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New YEAR from New Zealand guys n gals


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 31, 2010)

HammerON said:


> We will see if the price is worth it



Well, it's really gonna look cool.  More pictures plz. 



Athlonite said:


> Happy New YEAR from New Zealand guys n gals



Happy New Year!


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 31, 2010)

Man. Can't believe I did this pic a while ago and forgot to upload it. Was messing around with off camera flash setup. And yes it's dusty.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 31, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Man. Can't believe I did this pic a while ago and forgot to upload it. Was messing around with off camera flash setup. And yes it's dusty.



Hey, I have one of those.  Looking right at it on my Q6600.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 1, 2011)

King Wookie said:


> Man. Can't believe I did this pic a while ago and forgot to upload it. Was messing around with off camera flash setup. And yes it's dusty.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101231/S1283-Cooler-sml.jpg



Nic pic


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi and Happy New Year TPU ! 

Here's what a 5.0mp Olympus can do lol...

Athlon II x4 630





Mushkin "heart" GSkill





XFX 8800GT Alphadog 512mb





OOoops !


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 1, 2011)

the caption for the kitty one should read

I said GET me a beer


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 1, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> the caption for the kitty one should read
> 
> I said GET me a beer



LOL yeah it should!


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 1, 2011)

looks like an 8800gt os 9800gts, maybe a gts250, majicherbs


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 1, 2011)

hahah... "My name is *Herb*ert, and I am a waterholic." 

Edit

@overclocking101 8800GT is right


----------



## t_ski (Jan 2, 2011)

Just 'cause it's a Sexy thread doesn't mean you need to post pics of your pussy. :shadedshu


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 2, 2011)

Lmao:


----------



## KieX (Jan 2, 2011)

Took a few shots of my R3E, but this was the only one I liked:


----------



## HammerON (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice shot!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 2, 2011)

nice


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 2, 2011)

indeed


----------



## bogmali (Jan 2, 2011)

Server Project...


----------



## HammerON (Jan 2, 2011)

How's the project coming?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 2, 2011)

New mouse. Razer DeathAdder v2 3500dpi. Taken from phone :/


















Also some epic jet lighter I have.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 2, 2011)

HammerON said:


> How's the project coming?



It's operational....just need an enclosure for it.


----------



## Techtu (Jan 3, 2011)

New camera


----------



## HammerON (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice pics, but can you please re-size them before posting?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 3, 2011)

how about the inside of my JVC amp (i didn't notice that it was blurry... Too bad i didn't see that when i had the amp out)
I have this powering 2 Rockford Prime R1 10's right now. Will soon be replacing it and the subs. The replacement is a Prime 500-1(1000w peak 500w rms) and the Subs will be replaced by some Kicker comps or Infinity reference,or if the deal is sweet some JBL GTO's


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 3, 2011)

Fu%&$*). Solaris thats one hot rig. I'd tap that. HammerOn those are some nice photos love the heatsink on the ram. You should take a closeup of just the ROG. It'd be epic.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 3, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Fu%&$*). Solaris thats one hot rig. I'd tap that. HammerOn those are some nice photos love the heatsink on the ram. You should take a closeup of just the ROG. It'd be epic.



well thank you sir  its a shame she never stays like that *sigh* within the next week ill be getting 16GB of ram 2 GTX460's and teus? my callisto 60GB SSD should be here. then after that i might change the mobo or proc again. i cant settle. i kick myself in the ass though. that picture does no justice to the final wire hiding i did. sometimes im not sure its even worth it it will only be like that for 2 days.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes you should see my cable management. It's shameful. Not much you can do in an Antec 300, it's a large case but no cabling routes. But still, it looks good, but nowhere as good as yours! Yes, I'm buying another GTX 460 1gb for sli next week,hehe>,<. Wonder how'd it go up against my other rig with 6850cf


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

Solariz, your rig looks great! It's looks like you spent alot of time on it and it looks perfect 

HammerON, those are some sexy pics and some sexy hardware! I wish i could afford that hardware


----------



## t_ski (Jan 3, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Server Project...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110102/IMG_0816.jpg



Can you say chubby? 



Techtu said:


> New camera
> 
> http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/824/p1020038g.jpg



Do you have an F-stop setting on the new camera?  IIRC, that's the one to adjust to increase the "field of vision" focus in the pic.  maybe it's the aperture - start at 4.5 and play with it.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 3, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how about the inside of my JVC amp (i didn't notice that it was blurry... Too bad i didn't see that when i had the amp out)
> I have this powering 2 Rockford Prime R1 10's right now. Will soon be replacing it and the subs. The replacement is a Prime 500-1(1000w peak 500w rms) and the Subs will be replaced by some Kicker comps or Infinity reference,or if the deal is sweet some JBL GTO's
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/S5031175-1.jpg



Nice, you gonna mod a fan in there? Sometimes when I run my amp for too long it starts heating up fairly good.




Solaris17 said:


> http://www.solarisutilitydvd.com/pubimg/pubimg/1559606723.jpg



Nice, what case is that?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 3, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Nice, you gonna mod a fan in there? Sometimes when I run my amp for too long it starts heating up fairly good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xig utgard


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 3, 2011)

Should have figured with the fan and pci locks the same color.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 4, 2011)

FFS i need a DSLR again 











rad


----------



## Reventon (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 5, 2011)

My best shot ever.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 5, 2011)

you have quite a few pads with no contact as well as the obvious blemish in the middle. Is the socket ok?


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 5, 2011)

I just counted all of them and there are 26 pads that don't look like they have ever been touched and the cpu was used when I got it and I have had it in two motherboards.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 5, 2011)

well then I guess it is


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

erocker, that shot is sooo dam sexy! You need some compression fittings now


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 5, 2011)

Not sure if I posted this already, if I did - sorry.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 5, 2011)

Gosh dang, those black PCB's are sexy! I need to find some 465's with the balck PCB's and unlock them to 470's 

I like how ati is providing covers for all the connection points. Does nvidia or any other manufacturers do this? It's a good idea


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 5, 2011)

jlewis02 said:


> My best shot ever.



That's really close-up!!!


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110106/001.jpg



You fancy huh?  That keyboard looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 6, 2011)

Naked Rampage III Extreme:





What is this???





Ahh~


----------



## bogmali (Jan 6, 2011)

Very nice Hammer


----------



## HammerON (Jan 6, 2011)

Should have the build completed Friday with a i7 970


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 7, 2011)

that is very nice hammer


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 7, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Naked Rampage III Extreme:



Fancy Schmancy!


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 7, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Naked Rampage III Extreme:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110106/IMG_0612.jpg
> 
> What is this???
> ...



Blocks like these make me wonder if you can include the CPU into a board-wide block.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 7, 2011)

Need to get off my ass next time and grab the tri-pod


----------



## HammerON (Jan 7, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Blocks like these make me wonder if you can include the CPU into a board-wide block.



I like that idea


----------



## t_ski (Jan 7, 2011)

Very crappy cell phone pic and not close up, but I thought this was cool:


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 7, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Naked Rampage III Extreme:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110106/IMG_0612.jpg
> 
> What is this???
> ...



I love it!!!!  Are you selling your Asus board?


----------



## HammerON (Jan 7, 2011)

Yep - in fact I should be listing it tonight with the i7 920 and OCZ Gold ram. The mailman (woman) brought me a present this morning (i7 970) so I can finish my new build


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice shot man


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 8, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Very crappy cell phone pic and not close up, but I thought this was cool:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110107/t8s.jpg



Is there a sale we should be keeping an eye out for?


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 8, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Is there a sale we should be keeping an eye out for?



either that or he's making an laptop cluster super computer


----------



## HammerON (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 8, 2011)

very nice shots


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 8, 2011)

are you using all koolance blocks?? have you taken them apart?? i just have questions about interior things, wondering if they have cahnged it all, like the plumbers lube they used to use, do they still use it?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 8, 2011)

HammerON  Simply gorgeous. No other way to put it.


----------



## lisburnni (Jan 8, 2011)

jlewis02 said:


> I just counted all of them and there are 26 pads that don't look like they have ever been touched and the cpu was used when I got it and I have had it in two motherboards.




whats this mean is the cpu curved ? :S


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 8, 2011)

no cpu is 100% even


----------



## lisburnni (Jan 8, 2011)

i knew the ihs wasn't but not the base :S , does this lead to instability or will the cpu never be 100% utilised?

learn something everyday


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jan 8, 2011)

I had a couple new arrivals in my "shit to fix" collection which consisted of a Samsung 206BW LCD display and a Casio Exilim EX-S10 digital camera.

----------------------------------------------------

First up is the Samsung 206BW which has the problem that it won't power on.  The problem is quite common for this model and is related to a couple of crappy capacitors on the power board.

The back of the power board still connected to the circuit board chassis (the digital I/O board is partly visible to the right):






The full frontal nude of the digital I/O board (all the chicken scratch is from the factory ):





The full frontal nude of the power board (only the chicken scratch on the inverter outputs is mine, everything else is from the factory):





The blown capacitors (I'll try to post pics of the repair when it's complete).  Samsung had to use low ESR high temp caps so I couldn't get them from radioshack...





----------------------------------------------------

Now onto the good old Casio Exilim EX-S10.  The problem was that the camera had been dropped when the telescoping lens was almost fully extended.  The result was that the lens would not retract into the normal protected off position despite the motor still working.  I had to disassemble the camera and disassemble the optics (which I've never done before).  Unfortunately this is one puppy I don't think I can fix...

The camera body panels removed:





The front of the optics after it was removed from the camera frame (you can see the capacitors from the Samsung 206BW power board that I desoldered on the left ):





The rear of the optics after it was removed from the camera frame (you can see the capacitors from the Samsung 206BW power board that I desoldered on the left ):





Finally the interior of the optics.  I checked every gear in the gearbox(s).  I applied a huge amount of pressure to the rotating disc mechanism.  I tried everything I could but the optics would not retract...  You can see the optics's CCD on the left (and it's really cool looking!).  I've never seen a 10MP CCD before. 





Any ideas on the camera would be greatly welcome!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 8, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> are you using all koolance blocks?? have you taken them apart?? i just have questions about interior things, wondering if they have cahnged it all, like the plumbers lube they used to use, do they still use it?



GPU's and motherboard are Koolance. CPU is EK HF Supreme "Nickel". I haven't taken apart the Koolance blocks so I can't tell you. I am kind of curious though


----------



## Luke (Jan 9, 2011)

Just a Random Sata card i had around here


----------



## HammerON (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## bogmali (Jan 9, 2011)

New CPU's for my server project


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 9, 2011)

That look's awesome bog! Is it gonna be a server or a folder?


----------



## bogmali (Jan 10, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> That look's awesome bog! Is it gonna be a server or a folder?



Folder more than likely


----------



## t_ski (Jan 10, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Is there a sale we should be keeping an eye out for?





Athlonite said:


> either that or he's making an laptop cluster super computer



Actually, these were 24 Panasonic CF-T8's that were for a work project.  After I finished the WDS image, it only took me about 15 hours to apply the image and install the additional software.  Not bad in my book...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (Jan 10, 2011)

Smexy cold storm


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 10, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Smexy cold storm



You've done something magical here. 

Not only is a good close-up, but you've actually made a Noctua fan look cool.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

HammerON your shot's are all simply amazing. I'd love to see a full album of all your shots


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 10, 2011)

My 9800gx2


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 10, 2011)

No wonder why those cards run so hot! Look at the mounting plate on those things, like 1/4th of it is exhaust


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 11, 2011)

Say hello to my little friend


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

6850?


----------



## wolf (Jan 11, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> 6850?



5770 I think as per his specs.. cant wait to get some close up's of my gear in here, camera tomorrow


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 11, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> 6850?



Unfortunately no it's just an HD5770 as I already had an HIS 5770 I just thought meh another one will do it's not like I need 20000fps


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> Unfortunately no it's just an HD5770 as I already had an HIS 5770 I just thought meh another one will do it's not like I need 20000fps



Hey man those cards are great in crossfire! I bet there getting pretty cheap as well now! No need for the new stuff when yours work just fine


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 11, 2011)

yeah $218 vs $297 for the 6850


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 11, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> Say hello to my little friend







nice stuff Mr.Montana!


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jan 11, 2011)

So in conclusion to my Samsung 206BW story, good news !  Everything worked out swell and the owner of the 206BW, a close friend, is very pleased.  Why spend $130 for a new monitor when you can fix the old one for less than $10 (and in a few minutes)?


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 11, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> So in conclusion to my Samsung 206BW story, good news !  Everything worked out swell and the owner of the 206BW, a close friend, is very pleased.  Why spend $130 for a new monitor when you can fix the old one for less than $10 (and in a few minutes)?



Good job..


----------



## TIGR (Jan 12, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> No wonder why those cards run so hot! Look at the mounting plate on those things, like 1/4th of it is exhaust



I have three of these EVGA 9800GX2s and currently have the shrouds and bracket off two of them. It helps cooling a bit but nothing drastic. Much of the heat is routed out the top of the card. I'm going to be selling mine now and am unsure of whether I should put the [useless] shrouds back on or not.


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 12, 2011)

Good 2011.


----------



## KieX (Jan 12, 2011)

SandyBridge!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 12, 2011)

is that sexy or what?

 

ofc it is


----------



## KieX (Jan 12, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is that sexy or what?
> 
> 
> 
> ofc it is



I miss the blue! And this board looks naked compared to X58A-UD5. :shadedshu

I'll stop complaining once I boot it up


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2011)

KieX said:


> SandyBridge!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110112/DSC_0365 (Medium).jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110112/DSC_0370 (Medium).jpg
> ...



That is a fine piece of equipment you have there!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 12, 2011)

KieX said:


> SandyBridge!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110112/DSC_0365 (Medium).jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110112/DSC_0370 (Medium).jpg
> ...



Very nice


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 13, 2011)

KieX said:


> SandyBridge!



Congrats.


----------



## TIGR (Jan 13, 2011)

This photo wasn't meant for this thread but it's a hardware close-up, so here you go:





Deck Legend Ice Tactile


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 13, 2011)

One from me:


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 13, 2011)

thats sexy if i do say so myself


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 13, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> One from me:



Nice.  Is that a C14?


----------



## Luke (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## cadaveca (Jan 15, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Nice.  Is that a C14?



Yessir. Good call.


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 15, 2011)

*Bfg GTX 280oc*

Taking stuff apart is fun ! 

Dirty ... caked on, flakey goodness 





I gave the thermal pads a hair cut ! And was able to recycle the snipps for use on the VRMs.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 16, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Nice, you gonna mod a fan in there? Sometimes when I run my amp for too long it starts heating up fairly good.



No plans to. It seems to run at a decent temp that i feel is safe for long term 

I'm going to sell it next month anyways so i won't be the one giving it hell anymore. 
the person i am selling it to is going to be powering 1 12" so it shouldn't be that bad.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2011)

I can pull out my GTS450 and snap some more pics of it if you guys want....we now have a better camera


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 19, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> I can pull out my GTS450 and snap some more pics of it if you guys want....we now have a better camera



do it


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do it



Will do this evening after school then


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 23, 2011)

So I sold the GTX 280 a few days ago b/c I want something a little newer and with less power draw.   So here is my XFX 5750 before I sell that too ! lol 
I'll be testing a BFG GTX 285 on Tuesday...


----------



## HammerON (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice pics!


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 23, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Nice pics!



This thread is wearing out my 'Ctrl' and '+/-' keys ! 

Great thread and pics by all..


----------



## TIGR (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 25, 2011)

TIGR said:


> [url]http://www.tigrcs.com/1/img/pcparts/F3-16000CL6D-4GBPIS_Crop.jpg[/url]



Never seen those sticks before.  Very nice looking.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 25, 2011)

Magikherbs said:


> So I sold the GTX 280 a few days ago b/c I want something a little newer and with less power draw.   So here is my XFX 5750 before I sell that too ! lol
> I'll be testing a BFG GTX 285 on Tuesday...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110122/Buck ATI.jpg
> ...



Those are some REAL closeup shots there.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 25, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yessir. Good call.



So how is that C-14 working for you?  Always had a soft spot in my heart for top-down coolers.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 25, 2011)

@Popcorn, use the edit button, mods might get mad at you if not


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 25, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> @Popcorn, use the edit button, mods might get mad at you if not



Sorry. 

Too many consecutive posts?  Guess I got a little post happy. 

Thanks.


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 25, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Those are some REAL closeup shots there.



I have one word for you.... MACRO !! lol  And Win Snip Tool for cropping.  The actual pics are 2560x1920 and about 1mb in HQ mode.  Next round, I'll try some SuperHQ shots.. same res but 3x the data.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 25, 2011)

Another good read, posted here in another thread:



Josh154 said:


> It's tuesday so i expect to seem some better pics later! Check out this thread once after you get your camera  Do you happen to have a tripod? Thats all im needing now for some good pics!


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 27, 2011)

TIGR said:


> [url]http://www.tigrcs.com/1/img/pcparts/F3-16000CL6D-4GBPIS_Crop.jpg[/url]



Good memorie.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 28, 2011)

Nothing fancy about this card...


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm considering a card remarkably similar to that one....perfectly fine for day-to-day use


----------



## dumo (Jan 28, 2011)

New (speedy) daily rig...2600K single stage cooled


----------



## HammerON (Jan 28, 2011)

Is that an X1800 GPU?

What clocks are you getting on that set-up?


----------



## dumo (Jan 28, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Is that an X1800 GPU?
> 
> What clocks are you getting on that set-up?


X1900

5.3Ghz Max so far


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 28, 2011)

dumo said:


> New (speedy) daily rig...2600K single stage cooled
> 
> http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/3802/31603783.jpg
> 
> http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/8960/65908657.jpg



gskill rapjaws is good for overclock our not?

congratulation new CPU


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 28, 2011)

Some shots of the hardware for my new build


----------



## dumo (Jan 28, 2011)

Hunt3r said:


> gskill rapjaws is good for overclock our not?
> 
> congratulation new CPU


Love it....Heres so far


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 28, 2011)

Whilhelm said:


> Some shots of the hardware for my new build
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40414&stc=1&d=1296235066
> 
> ...



Jeebus!! that's a freaking awesome picture!!!!!


----------



## lisburnni (Jan 28, 2011)

Whilhelm said:


> Some shots of the hardware for my new build
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40414&stc=1&d=1296235066
> 
> ...



fantastic images (Y)


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 28, 2011)

Whilhelm said:


> Some shots of the hardware for my new build



Very nice quality images.


----------



## lisburnni (Jan 28, 2011)

dumo said:


> Love it....Heres so far
> 
> http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/237/screenshot006lb.jpg



sandybridge memory bandwidth is amazing


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 28, 2011)

dumo said:


> Love it....Heres so far
> 
> http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/237/screenshot006lb.jpg





OMG..thanks for picture..good memorie ...Does the chip it is the same as the old memories


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 28, 2011)

TIGR said:


> [url]http://www.tigrcs.com/1/img/pcparts/F3-16000CL6D-4GBPIS_Crop.jpg[/url]



Those look familiar!


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 28, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Those look familiar!



why


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 28, 2011)

verrrry nice shots guys!!!


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 29, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110128/011.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110128/015.jpg



I'll bet, your cpu/vcore temps will drop if you move the ram over to the other slots.   If I win, I wanna see your 6970 ...  *naked* !


----------



## HammerON (Jan 29, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110128/011.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110128/015.jpg



Nice pics man


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 29, 2011)

LoL not a chance, it's only a 6950 for one and thx for mentioning the ram I will try that 


Magikherbs said:


> I'll bet, your cpu/vcore temps will drop if you move the ram over to the other slots.   If I win, I wanna see your 6970 ...  *naked* !


----------



## t_ski (Jan 29, 2011)

6950 + BIOS flash = 6970.  Get that b1tch neked and take pics of her, then reapply the TIM and flash her good


----------



## roast (Jan 29, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110128/011.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110128/015.jpg



Very sexy... going to upgrade the cooling?


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 29, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> LoL not a chance, it's only a 6950 for one and thx for mentioning the ram I will try that



  I prefer to see it as a 6970. Just as I see my cpu as a Phenom II, when unlocked. Too bad none of the guys on the "Phenom II OCers Club" thread, see it my way!  

If your air flow is good, temps will drop 1-3C. Bad air flow should show a 5-10C drop.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 29, 2011)

Magikherbs said:


> I prefer to see it as a 6970. Just as I see my cpu as a Phenom II, when unlocked. Too bad none of the guys on the "Phenom II OCers Club" thread, see it my way!
> 
> If your air flow is good, temps will drop 1-3C. Bad air flow should show a 5-10C drop.



Its not true that all of the Guys think that way... as far as i know, everyone is allowed that uses procs that are made after phenom 1


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 29, 2011)

nice one


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 29, 2011)

Quick picture:


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 29, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Its not true that all of the Guys think that way... as far as i know, everyone is allowed that uses procs that are made after phenom 1



heh..  I asked and no one responded to my post so I took it as a no. 

"Is that a Deneb under your HSF ? Or are you just happy to see me." 

Edit

@MoonPig Gigabyte always has the best HSF design..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 30, 2011)

Magikherbs said:


> heh..  I asked and no one responded to my post so I took it as a no.
> 
> "Is that a Deneb under your HSF ? Or are you just happy to see me."
> 
> ...



can be, the thread is relatively old, and there are just a few posts from time to time... of course any deneb related silicone is allowed... even thubans should be still in it, as in my opinion, the architectural changes werent so big, that it asks for a new thread


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 30, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> can be, the thread is relatively old, and there are just a few posts from time to time... of course any deneb related silicone is allowed... even thubans should be still in it, as in my opinion, the architerucal changes werent so big, that it asks for a new thread



Yup Thubans too lol... When the bios setting 'unleashing mode' is set to manual, I see the option to enable/disable cores 1-5. My gut tells me a 890g/850 chipset may unlock my Athlon II to x6.   I should have enough cash to upgrade my mobo in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 30, 2011)

Magikherbs said:


> Yup Thubans too lol... When the bios setting 'unleashing mode' is set to manual, I see the option to enable/disable cores 1-5. My gut tells me a 890g/850 chipset may unlock my Athlon II to x6.   I should have enough cash to upgrade my mobo in 3-4 weeks.



i dont think so, but maybe, you can unlock the L3 cache of your proc, and have the full cache.


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 30, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i dont think so, but maybe, you can unlock the L3 cache of your proc, and have the full cache.



Already there lolz .. Hard to believe I've had it 3 months already !  And with all the card swapping of late, I've unlocked it dozens of times b/c I reset the bios too.  haha

Peace 

Time for some gpu on gpu action ! 






That ain't no mirror !


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 30, 2011)

sweet


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 30, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> sweet



Pics of the 285 are on the way 

Just need some thermal goop and a new tripod from the dollar store lol.. 

Edit..

GX2 some more hah..





Are you BFG'ing me ?


----------



## qu4k3r (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice!
Makes me remember my former BFG 7950GT, the first decent card I had.


----------



## lisburnni (Jan 30, 2011)

naked gtx 570


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 30, 2011)

very nice shots


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jan 30, 2011)

lisburnni said:


> naked gtx 570
> http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/1858/p1030438z.jpg


Is that Coollabratory Liquid Pro TIM?

I hear that stuff is a PITA.  Certainly looks awesome though.


----------



## lisburnni (Jan 30, 2011)

its not too bad once you get the knack of it, for some reason it would spread on the GPU core. it just sat as a ball so i lifted it off and spread it onto the heatsink instead- which i lapped a tad , knocked a few degrees off it seems so im happy enough, I my cpu done also with it


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 30, 2011)

No GPU


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 30, 2011)

lisburnni said:


> http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/1858/p1030438z.jpg



if you keep this liquid metal paste too long between the cooler and the heatspreader, it will bond similar to solder, and will be only removable with a razorblade and a hammer 
(tested it myself, and i wouldnt recommend this paste to anyone, besides maybe benching or so... its very dangerous, and not worth the extra temps for ordinary use.)
Also, if you drop this stuff in the wrong place, it will be very difficult to clean it up, even far more than silver paste.


----------



## lisburnni (Jan 30, 2011)

yea im aware of the problems associated with it etc


----------



## Magikherbs (Feb 1, 2011)

*GTX 285 nudes ! ..*

Well almost lol !  Pardon my..  AS5 !! 

My GPU and or HSF needs to be lapped or shimmed. Its amazing temps stayed as low as they did, after the first pasting, b/c only about 25% of the GPU was making contact with the HSF. 90% of that was around the perimeter  yikes! 

Will I be ok with the right amount of paste? Or should I lap /shim it ? 

The first attempt was way too thick. Still, load temps dropped by 10C, running FFXIV benchmark, and I'm about to test out the second seen below. 

Ran it overnight and idle temps down another 6C, 8C total.  Cpu idle is down 5C. 
















Trimmed thermal goodness.


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 1, 2011)

cant really say a lot :X


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 1, 2011)

wow man for real??


----------



## Magikherbs (Feb 1, 2011)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/4559/hailthegreat5870.png http://img.techpowerup.org/110201/2.png
> 
> http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/994/img0544mr.jpg
> 
> ...



Could that be b/c you saw this ?  UFO visits Dome of the Rock Temple Mount
The third vid is waay trippin freaky.

The aliens are looking for you and the gpus you took from them !


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 1, 2011)

Magikherbs said:


> Could that be b/c you saw this ?  UFO visits Dome of the Rock Temple Mount
> The third vid is waay trippin freaky.
> 
> The aliens are looking for you and the gpus you took from them !



interesting, seems like they want to show their presence


----------



## Magikherbs (Feb 2, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> interesting, seems like they want to show their presence



Looks like they zapped the Rock ! Or maybe they were marking someone's inter-galactic golf shot.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 2, 2011)

Magikherbs said:


> Looks like they zapped the Rock ! Or maybe they were marking someone's inter-galactic golf shot.



for me it looked like they started their engines, and that produced the flash


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 2, 2011)

To me it looks like you are getting way off topic


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 2, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> To me it looks like you are getting way off topic



Sry, i wasnt fast enough to add this: 




finally aquired the last fans, to cover the rad on one side
the mounting is for testing purposes only tho 
please excuse the dust and the rust, the rad needs a slight touch up too


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 2, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> To me it looks like you are getting way off topic



:shadedshu Seriously sneeky, whats up with the monkeys?

here is another look at the mobo, Gigabyte GA-EX58-Extreme.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 2, 2011)

rams:


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 2, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Sry, i wasnt fast enough to add this:
> http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/3413/p1040008t.jpg
> finally aquired the last fans, to cover the rad on one side
> the mounting is for testing purposes only tho
> please excuse the dust and the rust, the rad needs a slight touch up too



Holy crap I hope you've got a separate room for that Beast or a really good pair of earmuffs Damn that things huge


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2011)

Magikherbs said:


> Do we really need the thought police here too ? This is supposed to be a 'for fun' thread lol...
> 
> If we had let it drag on, or if this was a tech/troubleshooting thread *and* someone complained, then I may see why you felt you had to say something.
> 
> ...



Befriending a mod: Your doing it wrong.


----------



## Magikherbs (Feb 2, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> To me it looks like you are getting way off topic



Do we really need the thought police here too ? This is supposed to be a 'for fun' thread lol...

If we had let it drag on, or if this was a tech/troubleshooting thread *and* someone complained, then I may see why you felt you had to say something. 

At least you were being polite about it.

Peace



Dj-ElectriC said:


> Seriously sneeky, whats up with the monkeys?



Dj We are *all* monkeys, you just need to look in the mirror a little harder.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 2, 2011)

Magikherbs said:


> Do we really need the thought police here too ? This is supposed to be a 'for fun' thread lol...
> 
> If we had let it drag on, or if this was a tech/troubleshooting thread and someone complained, then I may see why you felt you had to say something.
> 
> ...



yup we sure do, if you want to discuss aliens and their craft, there is GN.net
This is a tech forum and this is a thread of hardware close up, therefore yes, I guess we do need the thought police


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 3, 2011)

may be it would have been a different answer sneaky if they'd actully posted pics of said UFOs eh least it still would have been hardware


----------



## t_ski (Feb 3, 2011)

I brought my camera to work today and took a lot of pics, plus started working on my new server at home.  Plenty of pics to come, as soon as I can find time to upload them...


----------



## HammerON (Feb 3, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I brought my camera to work today and took a lot of pics, plus started working on my new server at home.  Plenty of pics to come, as soon as I can find time to upload them...



Can't wait to see them


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 3, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Sry, i wasnt fast enough to add this:
> http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/3413/p1040008t.jpg
> finally aquired the last fans, to cover the rad on one side
> the mounting is for testing purposes only tho
> please excuse the dust and the rust, the rad needs a slight touch up too



how well does that actualy perform? coz arnt car radiators designed to keep the coolant at operating temperature, around 90 for cars? always wondered if there any good


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 3, 2011)

ste2425 said:


> how well does that actualy perform? coz arnt car radiators designed to keep the coolant at operating temperature, around 90 for cars? always wondered if there any good



Cars also put out alot more heat, so it should be fine. Especially since this is a huge ass car radiator  Looks like a truck's or something.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 3, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Can't wait to see them



All-right, one quick one:






Underneath the keyboard on a Dell Latitude D630 laptop.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 3, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> Holy crap I hope you've got a separate room for that Beast or a really good pair of earmuffs Damn that things huge


Ah, the sound is like of a mediocre,humming server... relatively easy to ignore, once your used to it... and i have no problem with white noise when going to bed




TheMailMan78 said:


> Befriending a mod: Your doing it wrong.


luckily, there are few people, that take interest in what you say 
nice offtopic too, i bet the mods like you much more



ste2425 said:


> how well does that actualy perform? coz arnt car radiators designed to keep the coolant at operating temperature, around 90 for cars? always wondered if there any good


It performs extraordinary, as its about 25 years old, and pure copper (weights a ton )
Here is a 1 hour Everest Stats File file while Playing MWLL (Crysis Mod)



Thrackan said:


> Cars also put out alot more heat, so it should be fine. Especially since this is a huge ass car radiator  Looks like a truck's or something.


Good Guess! Youre nearly right, its the climate (heater) radiator of a Van, to be exact, a very old Model of a Renault Espace, still with the old plastic carosserie 
The Inlet broke after Years of Service, and it was partly destroyed by salt, 
so i removed the damaged Fins (about 1/10th of them), 
gave it a good scrub with a sanding wheel,
applied glasfiber epoxy to seal the crack in the Inlet, and touched it up with some random black paint. 
cheap, and very effective for me, as i got all the materials and the rad for free


----------



## t_ski (Feb 3, 2011)

t_ski said:


> All-right, one quick one:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110203/laptop_cpu.jpg
> 
> Underneath the keyboard on a Dell Latitude D630 laptop.



Forgot to lable this one what it was.  Fixed now.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 4, 2011)

Dell bad caps: :shadedshu











Same boards:











And a few ram sticks laying around...






Not hardware related, but I snapped this on my way home from work:


----------



## Wile E (Feb 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Befriending a mod: Your doing it wrong.



Typing the contraction for "you are": You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Magikherbs (Feb 4, 2011)

*5 permanent de-merit pts 4 U *



TheMailMan78 said:


> Befriending a mod: Your doing it wrong.



Since when does "befriending" mean allowing someone to stomp on your right to free speech ? 

*You* are the one trying to make points with sneeky, for that 'lashing' he gave you on another thread. 



sneekypeet said:


> yup we sure do, if you want to discuss aliens and their craft, there is GN.net
> This is a tech forum and this is a thread of hardware close up, therefore yes, I guess we do need the thought police



Well thats mighty fascist of you !  Since that is the case, this is my last post on this forum. I respectfully say what I want, when and where ever I want to say it.  Got it ?

Remember. We did not, let it drag on, become vulgar, abusive and or perverted. You had no reason to intervene. Even if we had.. a simple warning PM would have sufficed.

Btw, I first stopped using TPU 3 months ago, for similar reasons. Take care.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 4, 2011)

Okay - does anyone have any pics of some sweet hardware???


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 4, 2011)

Magikherbs said:


> Well thats mighty fascist of you !  Since that is the case, this is my last post on this forum. I respectfully say what I want, when and where ever I want to say it.  Got it ?
> 
> Remember. We did not, let it drag on, become vulgar, abusive and or perverted. You had no reason to intervene. Even if we had.. a simple warning PM would have sufficed.



sorry about your frail emotional status! If you would read the rules of the forum, you would not only see that your posts were off topic (deserving of a verbal warning), and you might also see that you have no rights at TPU. Thank you for calling me a fascist, have a good time trying to spread you conspiracy theories somewhere else

Gross but still on topic:


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 4, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> sorry about your frail emotional status! If you would read the rules of the forum, you would not only see that your posts were off topic (deserving of a verbal warning), and you might also see that you have no rights at TPU. Thank you for calling me a fascist, have a good time trying to spread you conspiracy theories somewhere else
> 
> Gross but still on topic:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110204/ocz_700w-gxs_003.jpg



Smoking + dog hair?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 4, 2011)

about 2-3 years of neglect. All sorts of house dust, pet hair, and yes there used to be smoking allowed in my house until I had to clean that a couple years ago


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 4, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> about 2-3 years of neglect. All sorts of house dust, pet hair, and yes there used to be smoking allowed in my house until I had to clean that a couple years ago



Source from which computer?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 4, 2011)

Hunt3r said:


> Source from which computer?



neither that I am running now, was from an older rig


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 4, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> sorry about your frail emotional status! If you would read the rules of the forum, you would not only see that your posts were off topic (deserving of a verbal warning), and you might also see that you have no rights at TPU. Thank you for calling me a fascist, have a good time trying to spread you conspiracy theories somewhere else
> 
> Gross but still on topic:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110204/ocz_700w-gxs_003.jpg



That is NOT sexy.


----------



## lisburnni (Feb 4, 2011)

Dirthy filthy and stinkin' is sexy to some people


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 4, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> That is NOT sexy.



I got hardware, and its close up, does 2 out of 3 count?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 4, 2011)

Magikherbs said:


> Since when does "befriending" mean allowing someone to stomp on your right to free speech ?
> 
> *You* are the one trying to make points with sneeky, for that 'lashing' he gave you on another thread.
> 
> ...




there ya go 







sneekypeet said:


> sorry about your frail emotional status! If you would read the rules of the forum, you would not only see that your posts were off topic (deserving of a verbal warning), and you might also see that you have no rights at TPU. Thank you for calling me a fascist, have a good time trying to spread you conspiracy theories somewhere else
> 
> Gross but still on topic:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110204/ocz_700w-gxs_003.jpg



thats some nasty ass shit right there! 

inside of my wireless card thingie











mobile internet thingie that died


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> sorry about your frail emotional status! If you would read the rules of the forum, you would not only see that your posts were off topic (deserving of a verbal warning), and you might also see that you have no rights at TPU. Thank you for calling me a fascist, have a good time trying to spread you conspiracy theories somewhere else
> 
> Gross but still on topic:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110204/ocz_700w-gxs_003.jpg



Yuck!   I wish I would've taken pics of a PC I just returned to his owner.  Just gave it a new windows install but boy was it loud when I got it.  Now it's super quite.  Can you figure out why?  Let's just say the case had no way of intaking or exhausting air, yep it was that bad!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 4, 2011)

Its cool, i only posted that image so while I was being a fascist I could't be called a hypocrite as well


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 4, 2011)

hahaha great shot


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## cadaveca (Feb 5, 2011)

yeah, fans.:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 5, 2011)

hmmmm are they so bad that they had to send you 3 of them


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 5, 2011)

the ram is, the fans just happen to keep coming with all his RMAs


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 5, 2011)

fail fail fail


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 5, 2011)

yeah, 2 stick, three fans.

You know, some guy told me they were "HAWT!!"



























and I was like, "yeah...you have no idea.":shadedshu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 5, 2011)

good you got the evga board for that one


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 5, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110204/DSCF0160.jpg



Very funny


----------



## HammerON (Feb 7, 2011)

Bump:


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice pictures HammerON. Like the colours and stuff.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 7, 2011)

The green in the second pic is from the mb


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2011)

Great shots hammer, never fail to impress us!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 7, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Bump:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110207/RAM.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110207/WB.jpg



Very nice quality images as usual.

I like the dreadlock cabling contrasting with the very rigid ram modules.


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2011)

M4A79 deluxe?


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 8, 2011)

yup


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2011)

one of the very best 790FX boards tehre is


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2011)

Bumpage:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2011)

I see grill HAHA nice cadaveca


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 8, 2011)

I see some Corsair Dom's and a Noctua cooler too


----------



## HammerON (Feb 10, 2011)

Bumping with some fan pics:


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 11, 2011)

RipjawXXX


----------



## HammerON (Feb 11, 2011)

That is some sweet looking ram


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 11, 2011)

i go buy asrock but 890 deluxe 4..

nice picture


----------



## Crazykenny (Feb 11, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> one of the very best 790FX boards tehre is



Beaten only by the M4A79T Deluxe  I really love that board.


----------



## PhysXerror (Feb 11, 2011)

Crazykenny said:


> Beaten only by the M4A79T Deluxe  I really love that board.



Whats the difference between the two?


----------



## JATownes (Feb 11, 2011)

PhysXerror said:


> Whats the difference between the two?



DDR2/DDR3  Is the only difference to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Crazykenny (Feb 11, 2011)

JATownes said:


> DDR2/DDR3  Is the only difference to the best of my knowledge.



Pretty much, and the color scheme is slightly different. Still DDR3 is and improved over DDR2


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 11, 2011)

Oldschool:


----------



## burtram (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's one from today:


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice shot of the A70.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## t_ski (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice shot.  I would have preferred it a little more if you were able to get the whole thing in focus.  I can't remember the name of the "depth of field" focus...


----------



## TIGR (Feb 13, 2011)

The shot appears to have been taken at F/5.6,  1/25 shutter speed and at ISO 800. Going with a lower ISO or narrower aperture, provided that a tripod is available for the slower shutter speed that would then be necessary, would provide a wider DOF with more of the picture being in focus. I'm guessing Joe was going for bokeh (could be wrong) though as there are quite a few people going for artistic effect in this thread.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 13, 2011)

Heres a couple.....Sorry bout the graininess I need a new camera....


----------



## TIGR (Feb 13, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> Heres a couple.....Sorry bout the graininess....



Here you go. Hope you don't mind, just trying to help:


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 13, 2011)

TIGR said:


> Here you go. Hope you don't mind, just trying to help:
> http://www.tigrcs.com/1/img/tpu/20mmrain/IMG_2684.jpg
> http://www.tigrcs.com/1/img/tpu/20mmrain/IMG_2679.jpg



Major thanks man!!! How'd yah do that???


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 13, 2011)

photoshop i would guess. nice setup with the dual 6950's


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 13, 2011)

if I had a camera I would take pics of my SEXY 875k AND Patriot Viper extreme v2's


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 13, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> if I had a camera I would take pics of my SEXY 875k AND Patriot Viper extreme v2's



We will all imagine for your sake!!! Awesome man Nice Build WTG!!!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 13, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> Heres a couple.....Sorry bout the graininess I need a new camera....
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40606&stc=1&d=1297569697
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40607&stc=1&d=1297569739



Do you have an ISO setting on the camera?  Setting it to the lowest speed helps reduce noise (graininess), but as TIGR says, you need a tripod to keep things still.


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## t_ski (Feb 13, 2011)

Reminds me of the Duron 1300 I had that I cut & connected bridges on back in the day...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Do you have an ISO setting on the camera?  Setting it to the lowest speed helps reduce noise (graininess), but as TIGR says, you need a tripod to keep things still.



if he doesnt have a tripod yet, a pile of clothes can be VERY helpfull, i used that for the first month when i had my D1000


----------



## JATownes (Feb 13, 2011)

@gary: I am loving the shots with the Star Wars Figures.  Very Creative!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 16, 2011)

Got a new toy today, this is just a teaser photo until tomorrow.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## JATownes (Feb 16, 2011)

WOAH SNEEKY!!!  What is that???


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 16, 2011)

My guess is the Freezer 13 pro


----------



## JATownes (Feb 16, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> My guess is the Freezer 13 pro



After a quick glance, I see you are correct.  Thanks.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 16, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110215/DSC00139.jpg



Ghetto mod or stock?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 16, 2011)

AC Freezer 13 Pro, comes that way.


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 16, 2011)

Will post my new 6870's in CF when I get them in the nxt week or 2 as well as my i7 2600 (if I dont forget)


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got a new toy today, this is just a teaser photo until tomorrow.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/6be6543b.jpg



now what could that possibly be


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 16, 2011)

Sry guys but those star wars figurine's just own everything else


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110215/DSCF0294.jpg



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MpgImDopd0


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 16, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> now what could that possibly be



Oh I don't know. 

Another "little" hint at what it is. 






I'll have full shots of it later today in my PC ATM.


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2011)

@Rad_Ed

i actually think ill be getting one that looks just like it this weekend  

about time you got a better gpu  







Chaos, wut is that thing?


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 16, 2011)

It's the original Nostromo Speedpad 50


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 16, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> It's the original Nostromo Speedpad 50
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110216/010.jpg



Lol, you made me dig up my N52...


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 16, 2011)

mine has been collecting dust for several yrs now


----------



## HammerON (Feb 17, 2011)

UPS arrived in Alaska and delivered this treat:














Koolance water blocks tomorrow


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2011)

you a secret millionaire or something?


----------



## Frick (Feb 17, 2011)

He's hunting vampires during those long winters. I saw them in a movie once.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 17, 2011)

I go through "crazy" stages during the long winter


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 17, 2011)

Frick said:


> He's hunting vampires during those long winters. I saw them in a movie once.



30 days of vegemite


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2011)

That looks great hammer!


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 17, 2011)

back to closeups:


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 17, 2011)

HammerON said:


> UPS arrived in Alaska and delivered this treat:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110217/IMG_1015.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110217/IMG_1016.jpg
> ...



Nice to see Evga returning to the foam packaging. The plastic crap sucks when compared.

I've got some eye candy to post too!!  I'll post up in a few days


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 17, 2011)

Got my ASUS 5850 installed today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2011)

Love it Randal, how do you like the card?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 17, 2011)

Good so far, haven't tested it properly yet thou, I will tonight after work.


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 17, 2011)

My memorie..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Good so far, haven't tested it properly yet thou, I will tonight after work.



I love my 5850! they OC nicly


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 17, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> back to closeups:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40718&stc=1&d=1297959037



Love the red glow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Good so far, haven't tested it properly yet thou, I will tonight after work.



Ah ok, keep us posted.  



Hunt3r said:


> My memorie..http://i1001.megapix.com/c18b061689be2faa91f24c4d2b708e5d87c578c157698799.jpg



Nice, same model RAM I have.  Love my ripjaws!


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (Feb 18, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> back to closeups:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40718&stc=1&d=1297959037





Radical_Edward said:


> Got my ASUS 5850 installed today.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/c2cfb549.jpg





Hunt3r said:


> My memorie..http://i1001.megapix.com/c18b061689be2faa91f24c4d2b708e5d87c578c157698799.jpg





TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110217/023.jpg



Nice pics


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 18, 2011)

radical_edward said:


> got my asus 5850 installed today. :d
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/renagade_recon/c2cfb549.jpg



*fap fap fap fap


----------



## HammerON (Feb 20, 2011)

Took apart the EVGA GTX 580's and was happy that the first one didn't have TIM in huge amounts as my 2 470's did. Then I took apart the second one and:









Oh well - after getting them cleaned-up I got the Koolance water blocks installed:





Man these cards are massive! Now it is time to drain the loop with the 470's and install these beasts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2011)

I noticed you have been using Koolance a lot, they working out good for ya?


----------



## HammerON (Feb 20, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I noticed you have been using Koolance a lot, they working out good for ya?



Let's see - I started using them when I first started water cooling my GPU's - the good 'ol 3870's. Then used Koolance water blocks on my two 4870's. Then of course I hae them on my two 470's. I have always been impressed with their quality and cooling ability.
So I guess that I would say they are working well for me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Let's see - I started using them when I first started water cooling my GPU's - the good 'ol 3870's. Then used Koolance water blocks on my two 4870's. Then of course I hae them on my two 470's. I have always been impressed with their quality and cooling ability.
> So I guess that I would say they are working well for me



They are also close to you I believe, they are in Washington right?


----------



## HammerON (Feb 20, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> They are also close to you I believe, they are in Washington right?



Looks like their corporate office is in Auburn, WA so I guess so


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Looks like their corporate office is in Auburn, WA so I guess so





I once had a rig completely water cooled by Koolance, minus a bit or two.  Great stuff but never used them again.  Since then I really haven't water cooled much.


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 20, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110217/023.jpg



Have seem some of those Kingston super low profile memory sticks live..


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 20, 2011)

My 9800gx2 dead
she calls but not the image.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2011)

one of the Hottest cards evah ....literally


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 20, 2011)

Laurijan said:


> Have seem some of those Kingston super low profile memory sticks live..



When they arrived I was shocked how tiny they are


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 20, 2011)

RA-7 Death Star Droid


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2011)

Hunt3r said:


> My 9800gx2 dead
> she calls but not the image.



i would try to bake it, it looks like the part where the power conections are, the resin in the solder started to bubble...means she got VERY HOT. wouldnt wonder me if she now has a cold solder spot, that needs reflowing


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 21, 2011)

erm that would be an "dry joint" not an "cold solder spot" why bother baking it just re-solder it with an soldering iron


----------



## t_ski (Feb 21, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> RA-7 Death Star Droid
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110220/DSCF0300.jpg



That Droid looks like he's getting ready to mount that heatsink...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2011)

t_ski said:


> that droid looks like he's getting ready to mount that deathsink...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> erm that would be an "dry joint" not an "cold solder spot" why bother baking it just re-solder it with an soldering iron



in germany, its called "kalte lötstelle", so my direct translation is not directly wrong
probably he could try soldering, but as far as i know. most times 9800gx2 overheat too much, they need a reflow, in order to work properly. i guess you could combine both, when the other one not works


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 21, 2011)

t_ski said:


> That Droid looks like he's getting ready to mount that heatsink...



That droid needs some turntables lol


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 26, 2011)

A okay at best shot of my 5850 when I changed the TIM to MX-2.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 26, 2011)

whut!?!


----------



## dumo (Feb 28, 2011)

*GTX 580 CU II and Giga UD7*

Single phase cooled


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 28, 2011)

dumo said:


> Single phase cooled
> 
> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/7947/screenshot017c.png



I like the light reflecting on the moving fans.


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 28, 2011)

dumo said:


> Single phase cooled
> 
> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/7947/screenshot017c.png



cool vga?


----------



## dumo (Feb 28, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> I like the light reflecting on the moving fans.


Thanks Popcorn



Hunt3r said:


> cool vga?


The heatsink really helps


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 28, 2011)

looks like someone needs a system specs update


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2011)

you dont belive my specs are true?????


----------



## t_ski (Feb 28, 2011)

Hardware pron from my new build log...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2011)

nice shots !

didnt know zotac did amd boards


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 1, 2011)

Straight from SD card to tpu.org


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice ram pics guys


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 1, 2011)

_Memries, 
Like the corners of my mind
Misty water-colored memories
Of the way we were_


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 1, 2011)

just got this kit today, pretty tight timings  6-8-6-24 1T


----------



## dumo (Mar 1, 2011)

*SLI-SB bench rig*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 1, 2011)

nice hw 

what camera are you using? do you have a tripod?

if you dont have a tripod use books, or similar to place the camera on, set it to timed shooting, and then take your pics, will help a whole lot


----------



## Chewers (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2011)

Chewers said:


> 2xGTX580
> [url]http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/9581/28532534.th.jpg[/URL] [url]http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/4139/71507953.th.jpg [/URL] [url]http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/692/32017346.th.jpg[/URL]



interesting, does anyone know why the PCB has only 2/3rds of its VRM components, and is addionally missing 2 Ram ICs... will the PCB be reused with an even bigger chip?


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 2, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> interesting, does anyone know why the PCB has only 2/3rds of its VRM components, and is addionally missing 2 Ram ICs... will the PCB be reused with an even bigger chip?



doesnt it use a trimmed down gtx480 vrms?? thats what I thought. who knows with nvidia probably a gtx585


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## mlee49 (Mar 4, 2011)

Total Chaos, could you post some details with your shots? Like fstop, appeture, and iso?  You take so many good shots it might help some of us.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> total chaos, could you post some details with your shots? Like fstop, appeture, and iso?  You take so many good shots it might help some of us.



+1


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 4, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Total Chaos, could you post some details with your shots? Like fstop, appeture, and iso?  You take so many good shots it might help some of us.



save the pic to your desktop and then right click and open properties, all the info is in there

SEE: 




sorry for the image name, I label it poop so I know to delete it...lol


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 4, 2011)

that pretty much covers it


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 4, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> save the pic to your desktop and then right click and open properties, all the info is in there
> 
> SEE:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110304/hisimage.png
> sorry for the image name, I label it poop so I know to delete it...lol



So how do I know if my images save information like this? Just guess and see? Thanks though.


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 4, 2011)

I take many shots since film is not required then usually can pick a few that I like. Then I might do some manipulating with Photoshop Elements 7 to clean things up


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 4, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> So how do I know if my images save information like this? Just guess and see? Thanks though.



every digital pic I have ever taken saves this info, or at least the info the older cameras deemed worthy


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 4, 2011)

Jealous?


----------



## Chewers (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## t_ski (Mar 5, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> save the pic to your desktop and then right click and open properties, all the info is in there
> 
> SEE:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110304/hisimage.png
> sorry for the image name, I label it poop so I know to delete it...lol


 I tried to do this with the image below and got no camera details 



TotalChaos said:


> I take many shots since film is not required then usually can pick a few that I like. Then I might do some manipulating with Photoshop Elements 7 to clean things up
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110304/PNY-GTX-570-045.jpg


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 5, 2011)

Its because he Shop'd it and lost the details.  The image has to be uploaded straight from saving it from the comp.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 5, 2011)

no they don't in windows explorer window jst click on image once and all details are shown on the bottom of the page.







t_ski said:


> I tried to do this with the image below and got no camera details



pretty sure peet is talking about pics that you upload from your camera not the web


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## t_ski (Mar 6, 2011)

New PSU's modded SATA cable:


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 6, 2011)

t_ski said:


> New PSU's modded SATA cable:



Thats awesome!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 6, 2011)

That's hot.


----------



## Laurijan (Mar 6, 2011)

t_ski said:


> New PSU's modded SATA cable:
> 
> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/458/cablemod2.jpg



I´d love my HDD power cord to look like this - nice and tight


----------



## HammerON (Mar 6, 2011)

t_ski said:


> New PSU's modded SATA cable:
> 
> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/458/cablemod2.jpg



Yes - very nice job


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 6, 2011)

Laurijan said:


> I´d love my HDD power cord to look like this - *nice and tight*



ok...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 6, 2011)

nice pics bro


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 6, 2011)

one from me:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 6, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> nice pics bro



thank you


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 6, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> one from me:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=40954&stc=1&d=1299433529


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 6, 2011)

you trying corsair rammmzzz again


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 6, 2011)

These are Elpidas, the 1600kit was PSC.
Link for usage: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2214649&postcount=197

Thats why I'm running these


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 6, 2011)

the red heat spreaders look nice


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 6, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Thats why I'm running these



NO, you're running them because you saw what mine could do, and they made you wet your pants.


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 6, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> NO, you're running them because you saw what mine could do, and they made you wet your pants.



yes but yours are dead now and is why you are running that pooh ram you got now


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 6, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> yes but yours are dead now and is why you are running that pooh ram you got now



Meh, you got my old sticks that were even better than those corsairs, so I don't get it. troll much?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 6, 2011)

Too much maybe


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 6, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Too much maybe



made me shed a tear for the old ones, you bastid.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 6, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> made me shed a tear for the old ones, you bastid.



Aww it was supposed to be for good memories of ram gone by, dont go getting all emo on me now


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 6, 2011)

Uh, man,


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 6, 2011)

cadaveca is emo.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 7, 2011)

sexy hardware please, and not useless humor (especially you mailman, that is humor, walking around on 2 feet...nice panties on your head.)!
please dont feel attacked,other members, but that was my first thought


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2011)

VW is right 

not the best shot, but its hw


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 7, 2011)

I like it


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 7, 2011)

okie:


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Chewers (Mar 9, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110308/Freezer.jpg



What's the T° difference between down faced and back faced cooler?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 9, 2011)

Chewers said:


> What's the T° difference between down faced and back faced cooler?



Good thing you mention *temp* degrees, as I was about to make a "90°" joke


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 9, 2011)

not sure to be honest but heat rises and i have 2 top exhaust fans so i chose that position. Here are temps with the CPU at stock


----------



## Chewers (Mar 9, 2011)

mhm, probably this is best, coz heat air goes up easier.  will try it later, just need to start assemble my new SB monster.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2011)

I say it depends, if case has no top exhaust fan I would say it's better to have it facing front to back.


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 9, 2011)

I agree CP but in my Phantom it seemed logical. I have 2 x 120mm on the top but am going to put a 200mm top exhaust there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2011)

Yep, I would have done the same dude.  Good choice, should be better that way for your setup.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 9, 2011)

Installed Corsair RAM sticks in my rig today, gave Lauren my G.Skills. (I got these sticks for next to nothing.)


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 10, 2011)

nice one


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 10, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Good thing you mention *temp* degrees, as I was about to make a "90°" joke



And you just did it.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 10, 2011)

i got my memory today and they look nice =^_^=



























i took them all with my phone, sry for the blitz ^^;


----------



## HammerON (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice pictures, but try not using the flash. Use a tripod if you have one.
Those sticks do look nice


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 10, 2011)

me wants that super talent memory!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 10, 2011)

The 800D got a heart transplant...


----------



## HammerON (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice upgrade! I sure like mine


----------



## lisburnni (Mar 10, 2011)

awesome, i have an ax750 in my 800D, looks at home


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> The 800D got a heart transplant...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110310/DSC00497.jpg



funny they dont use the same paint on their things,


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 11, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> funny they dont use the same paint on their things,



I made a few assumptions before I got the AX1200. One was that the point would match. The other was that I thought the 8-pin would reach in the 800D as did the one from my HX1000. Good thing I still had my 8-pin adapter int he box, or I would have been screwed


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2011)

LOL that is pretty bad error from corsairs side


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 11, 2011)

You know that was my complaint as well.  I went back and had to look at the hardware that came with the 800D. I guess as long as the adapter was free, I can't really complain. I do believe the HX1000 was out before the 800D. Sort of strange that one was longer though, I "assumed" that they would be the same. All in all, I'm still very happy with the PSU. Raised my cards a bit with the cleaner power, and I even got to drop the CPU volts a couple notches in bios. It isn't all bad


----------



## Sinzia (Mar 11, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> You know that was my complaint as well.  I went back and had to look at the hardware that came with the 800D. I guess as long as the adapter was free, I can't really complain. I do believe the HX1000 was out before the 800D. Sort of strange that one was longer though, I "assumed" that they would be the same. All in all, I'm still very happy with the PSU. Raised my cards a bit with the cleaner power, and I even got to drop the CPU volts a couple notches in bios. It isn't all bad



I adore my AX1200!
How much room is on the bottom with that longer PSU? enough for a dual rad down there?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 11, 2011)

Sinzia said:


> I adore my AX1200!
> How much room is on the bottom with that longer PSU? enough for a dual rad down there?



I have 9" from the front of the PSU frame to the back of the hard drive rack. That is w/o the plastic cover. Realistically to leave a bit of room to bend the wires from the PSU you have like 8" in the 800D


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 11, 2011)

This is the reason i bought pre-braided extensions. 

That way im sorted for length, looks and i never void warranty


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 11, 2011)

Case came with an 8-pin, braided in black, extension. I already had the 24-pin one from Crysis Gamer I would have just thought Corsair would make it easy and add that little bit more.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 11, 2011)

I got the extensions cos this Antec's cables are abit, meh...

And to keep this ontopic (as all Sneaky does is derail threads and try sell knock-off hardware).. :


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm on topic, and not peddling anything here


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 11, 2011)

Sure, not peddling, because you already peddled it away!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 11, 2011)

Peddle This!


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 11, 2011)

Ohhhh... Urgh... It's sooo Blurrrrryyyyy.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 11, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Ohhhh... Urgh... It's sooo Blurrrrryyyyy.



Thats cause the picture isn't focusing on the base. The fin dimples and the large hole was more my aim for this image.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 11, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Peddle This!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110311/DSC00529.jpg



That big, gaping hole reminds me of something...


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 11, 2011)

My vote goes to the new air cooler from the water cooling giant


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 11, 2011)

That there is a 13 PRO

Nice image.


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 11, 2011)

it is indeed and thx


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2011)

very nice shot Chaos 

inside of an old case im sanding down  

without tripod


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 13, 2011)

Best looking HD5870 EVER! Well, it is mine.






Little funny one:


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 13, 2011)

very nice 5870


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 14, 2011)

Not so sexy, but it is close up.

story behind it... Chipsets were running hot so I had to pull the 3piece cooler from the X38A Foxconn. Being "glued" on it took some force at the expense of a few surface mount "thingys".






So I got out the soldering iron and made a real mess of things, but the board seems to boot so far, I just need to see what happens from here on out. the little glob on the right between the two "thingys" got removed once I saw this pic


----------



## t_ski (Mar 14, 2011)

Thise little "thingys" appear to be capacitors (hence the "C" before the number).  Did you freeze the board first before you removed the heatsink?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 14, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Thise little "thingys" appear to be capacitors (hence the "C" before the number).  Did you freeze the board first before you removed the heatsink?



Now you tell me


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 14, 2011)

I prefer heating it up, but freezing is an excellent method too.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 14, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> The 800D got a heart transplant...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110310/DSC00497.jpg



Now that's a sexy Pic if I ever Had to say so!!! Man how you like it so far???? I want one sooo bad!!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 14, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> Now that's a sexy Pic if I ever Had to say so!!! Man how you like it so far???? I want one sooo bad!!!!



Not too sure if its just due to being new or a bit cleaner power, but it seems I can run my VGAs higher 24/7 and  I was able to drop the CPU volts for the same OC. Being fully modular, I think it took me like 10 minutes to put the thing in.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2011)

Another:


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 16, 2011)

Seems oddly familiar


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Seems oddly familiar



I wonder why...


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 17, 2011)

Kudos to those who can name the hardware in the pic!

Looking at my system specs is cheating!

BTW, this color is called Lemon Chiffon ROFL


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 17, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110316/DSC_0036 (531x800).jpg
> 
> Kudos to those who can name the hardware in the pic!
> 
> ...



you better had removed your system specs.... everyone can see its a gtx 570, a set of ridgebacks, and a 1090T, on a Crosshair IV Formula plus a Thermaltake Frio

EDIT:
Very funny, experimenting with Text colors


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## streetfighter 2 (Mar 18, 2011)

@MoonPig - "Warranty void if any label/screw is removed or broken"

I miss the good old days:







DanishDevil said:


> Kudos to those who can name the hardware in the pic!


Easy.  It's a couple of chokes, a surface mount microswitch and and an ATX DIP.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 18, 2011)

Turning out to be a nice board!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks like a very nice board!

I just got a new toy in. Going to either sell it on here, or use it. Pics coming in a little bit.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 19, 2011)

I wanted a cheap X58 motherboard for my i7 920 cruncher that has been sitting around since I replaced it with another i7 970. I had a ASRock X58 Extreme last year and it did the job. Not going to push this board to hard at all as it is just going to be a dedicated crunching rig


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 19, 2011)

New toy:






Guesses anyone?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm guessing it has a large shroud on it typically?


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 19, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> New toy:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110318/Capture001351.jpg
> 
> Guesses anyone?



No idea. I've got the stock 970 heatsink on and it sucks balls. Idle is nearly 10º higher over the CM212+. It gets super hot, super fast. The fan spins so freakin fast but the fin spacing is so tight no air gets through. Lame...

whoops forgot that I've got a new Heatsink(x2 actually) and pair of fan controllers to play with


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 19, 2011)

It typically does have a large shroud on it. 

This is a pretty big hint:


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 19, 2011)

I was going to guess something Thermalright, but I don't remember one with a shroud, off to google I go.

V6 GT?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 19, 2011)

Not Thermalright...


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 19, 2011)

Edited


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 19, 2011)

Winner!






Outfitted with Arctic Cooling PWM fans. White sleeving is on the way for them!

Edit: Thermaltake Frio on the left, Coolermaster V6GT on the right:











I'm getting about 1-2C lower idle temps with the V6GT. Looks like the Frio will be up on BST soon.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 19, 2011)

not the best shot, but painting my gpu cover


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 19, 2011)

Looking good man. Can't wait to see it finally done.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 19, 2011)

thank you


----------



## freebie (Mar 23, 2011)

First go at this...


----------



## freebie (Mar 23, 2011)

and another one...


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 23, 2011)

keep them coming


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 25, 2011)

Biostar TP67B+, gotta love cheap but very awesome boards.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 25, 2011)

I heard you liek close ups


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

My god, those last two posts are just pure win!!!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 25, 2011)

Agree^^^


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 26, 2011)

green?


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 27, 2011)

MIPS DFI P45/X58 Fuzion NB/MOSFET block and Swifttech Apogee XT block.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 28, 2011)

DAMN i miss DFI boards


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 28, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> DAMN i miss DFI boards




DFI is still in business they just havn't made any consumer boards in a long time.  Not sure if they will ever build a consumer board again.  Love to see a DFI X68 board.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 28, 2011)

Less talk.  Moar pics.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2011)

Pretty


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 28, 2011)

SonDa5 said:


> http://minidriven.com/LoopyRaven/GTX470GTX560ti.jpg



i would peel of the foil of the Twin Frozer, if i were you... looks much nice that way


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 28, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i would peel of the foil of the Twin Frozer, if i were you... looks much nice that way



I may end up selling this card soon.  I just got it.  I won it over at Hardforum part of a MSI give away.  If I keep it I will take off that plastic wrap.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 28, 2011)

SonDa5 said:


> I may end up selling this card soon.  I just got it.  I won it over at Hardforum part of a MSI give away.  If I keep it I will take off that plastic wrap.



I envy you.... im not the kinda guy, that wins a VGA


----------



## Laurijan (Mar 28, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Less talk.  Moar pics.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110327/opamps.jpg
> 
> ...



Is the first pic some bioses? If yes - sexy since easy to change.

The caps in pic 2 and 3 are sexy to me since they have no "break lines" ontop of them so that they leak even easier. 
Hard to believe some companies use the easy to break ones mainly - might be better though if you use the cheapest caps on the market only to safe money and screw more customers. IMHO..


----------



## Laurijan (Mar 28, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110328/Capture020.jpg



Looking good but when you think about it the chipset could suffer greatly from lack of air in multi GPU setups - is this true? 
You know for sure since I´v seen your mega-rigs.


----------



## qu4k3r (Mar 28, 2011)

Antiques


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 28, 2011)

lol a zip drive xP


----------



## t_ski (Mar 28, 2011)

Laurijan said:


> Is the first pic some bioses? If yes - sexy since easy to change.
> 
> The caps in pic 2 and 3 are sexy to me since they have no "break lines" ontop of them so that they leak even easier.
> Hard to believe some companies use the easy to break ones mainly - might be better though if you use the cheapest caps on the market only to safe money and screw more customers. IMHO..



All the pics are from the Asus Xonar DS sound card I have.  I upgraded the Op-Amp on the board.  The first pic shows the old Op-Amp (on the right) and the new one (on the left).


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 28, 2011)

Wish I could snap a picture of my brother's old Mini-disc player and disc collection. It was crazy awkward but 'revolutionary' at the time. 


Googling shows they can be bought new for $200, LOL!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 28, 2011)

I still think laser disc's have some of the best sound in movies. Same opinion goes for vinyl. Theres just something about the rawness of vinyl that makes them sound better than CD's or even lossless audio formats. Old technology isn't always inferior to newer, sometimes production methods and savings are what retire perfectly awesome stuff. I miss beta tapes too.. lol


----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2011)

I still have my laser disc player and some of the LD movies


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 28, 2011)

yep yep.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 29, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I still have my laser disc player and some of the LD movies



Mine broke a long time ago.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 29, 2011)

or:


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Thrackan (Mar 29, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110329/DSC00814.jpg



Ok, you just made me want to make a window in the mini-ITX case I have not even bought yet


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 29, 2011)

i see a Asus P7P55 @ sticker on the cooler xD

uhhh i hope i can catch GLS tomorrow to get my i7-860 cpu that will be awesome ^^

so i can take some pics


----------



## HammerON (Mar 29, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110329/DSC00814.jpg



Very nice sneeky


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 30, 2011)

Ummmm:


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey MP, I brightened your pic but had to resize it to upload it. 

Do you like?

http://img.techpowerup.org/110330/100_2958813.jpg


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2011)

Don't mock our weather... It was a dull day yesterday... still is today.

Thanks. I uploaded it straight from the camera, no touching


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 31, 2011)

guess what it is.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 31, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> guess what it is.
> 
> http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac264/overclocking101/IMG00704-20110205-2101.jpg



it is........................... a mess


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 31, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> guess what it is.
> 
> http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac264/overclocking101/IMG00704-20110205-2101.jpg



A graphics card with a green PCB (referring to the colour, not to how eco it is cause I don't know the latter) and, as it seems, a PCI-e connector. That's all we know, so please point your light to it.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 31, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> A graphics card with a green PCB (referring to the colour, not to how eco it is cause I don't know the latter) and, as it seems, a PCI-e connector. That's all we know, so please point your light to it.



Well, I'd guess an nVidia GFX card with the IHS taken off the GPU.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 31, 2011)

maybe a gtx2xx


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 31, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Well, I'd guess an nVidia GFX card with the IHS taken off the GPU.



O yeah, I forgot.  nVidia boards aren't black/blue/red, they're green-coloured.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 31, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> O yeah, I forgot.  nVidia boards aren't black/blue/red, they're green-coloured.



I've never seen an AMD GPU with an IHS, that was the giveaway


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 31, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> guess what it is.
> 
> http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac264/overclocking101/IMG00704-20110205-2101.jpg



Has to be an 8800gtx or similar.

Considering size of the chip.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 31, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> I've never seen an AMD GPU with an IHS, that was the giveaway



Well, cause I don't know the age of the hardware, and never owned an ATI card before my 4850 I wasn't sure about the IHS being a hint or not (I don't know from what moment ATI cards stopped having an IHS, if they ever had one).


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 31, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> has to be an 8800gtx or similar.
> 
> Considering size of the chip.



very close. 8800gts 320mb delidded. ran good untill a day or so ago now it doesnt display a screen at all. im gonna try baking it again.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 31, 2011)

Too much talky.....

Now enjoy view through a new dust covered window due to high static


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 31, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Too much talky.....
> 
> Now enjoy view through a new dust covered window due to high static
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110331/Tt_window.jpg



Very nice, is that a Thermaltake Level 10 GT case by any chance?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 31, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> O yeah, I forgot.  nVidia boards aren't black/blue/red, they're green-coloured.



thats wrong... i have owned a gainward 9600gt, and its PCB was ATI Red...i have owned an XFX 9500gt and it was matte black. i currently own a BFG 8800gt, and its PCB is Waterblue 
I believe there are no green ATIs, but i could be wrong


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 31, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Very nice, is that a Thermaltake Level 10 GT case by any chance?



yes it is


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 31, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> yes it is



Awesome, I just bought a HAF X case, and I was thinking of getting this one instead but I couldn't afford it unfortunately but Im happy with the HAF X so far, sidefan rattles abit though, time to sell my Raven case


----------



## t_ski (Apr 1, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thats wrong... i have owned a gainward 9600gt, and its PCB was ATI Red...i have owned an XFX 9500gt and it was matte black. i currently own a BFG 8800gt, and its PCB is Waterblue
> I believe there are no green ATIs, but i could be wrong



I have seen plenty of green ATI cards, but they were all Dell's.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 1, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> O yeah, I forgot.  nVidia boards aren't black/blue/red, they're green-coloured.





t_ski said:


> I have seen plenty of green ATI cards, but they were all Dell's.


interesting, so ATI makes green cards for OEMs too... which would support me, as it would mean, there are no fix colors for certain brands anymore


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 1, 2011)

i finally got my Lynni (Lynnfield) processor from GLS today, they fucked screwed up at their pickup point where it was sent from :/

i7-860 right next to my old i3-540





installed










i actually forgot to put pasted on, so i needed to take off my big cooler again, but i found my paste ^^;






Last one and my Scythe Ninja 3 is mounted =^_^=


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 3, 2011)

very nice shots Puma 

painting power and reset buttons today 






hmm


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 3, 2011)

Thx Don, u and ur blue obsession 

but when that's said it's not a bad colour actually ^^


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 3, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> very nice shots Puma
> 
> painting power and reset buttons today
> 
> ...



Very nice, Stiven!
i would use an accent of white, on the power button tho (with a small model brush,like from revell)
would give an even more beautiful contrast in my opinion


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Thrackan (Apr 8, 2011)

Cool pics, but a weird background colour...


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 8, 2011)

Indeed the BG colour is a bit weird in the last pic. Puke-green, or something like that...


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 8, 2011)

time for me to get working with my camera lmao na jokes all these pics are amazing!


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 9, 2011)

chaos you do some amazing pics bro


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks bro


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2011)

very nice 

now tell me, where do you do reviews? cause you must be doing reviews? or am i totally wrong?


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 9, 2011)

it's not about where and I dont do many really, i like to take pics of hardware


----------



## burtram (Apr 12, 2011)

Figured I'd share the fun I had with these:











Blasted them with my .30-06 a while back. Probably my favorite way to take care of bad hard drives.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2011)

It's been a while since I posted here. 



Subject: UD5 (1366) + Corsair XMS3 (1600MHz)







Settings used:







More to come.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 12, 2011)

burtram said:


> Figured I'd share the fun I had with these:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v242/MasterTiesel/TPU/DSC01982a.jpg
> 
> ...



.30-06 Springfield? Hell, you wanted them really dead for sure!


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 12, 2011)

its funny how advanced we are now


----------



## Techtu (Apr 14, 2011)

For my RAID... (when I eventually get it working!!)


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 14, 2011)

burtram said:


> Figured I'd share the fun I had with these:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v242/MasterTiesel/TPU/DSC01982a.jpg
> 
> ...



I usually pull mine apart and use the platers for place mats for my coffee cup


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## t_ski (Apr 14, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110414/001.jpg



It's about time!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 14, 2011)

just came home from work  

will see if i can get a good shot of the LED strip tonight


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 15, 2011)

@ the Don  that looks really good 

so how does a LED strip??? shoot I didn't even know they could dance


----------



## Techtu (Apr 15, 2011)

Nothing special..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 15, 2011)

look mom it has kids


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 15, 2011)

they reproduce awful fast dont ya think


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 15, 2011)

extremely, but now she's sterilized so she cant produce anymore, too bad, i like those kids


----------



## bogmali (Apr 15, 2011)

Some random stuff I have laying around........


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2011)

^^Very nice shot and very nice mobo.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Techtu (Apr 17, 2011)

Not quite as clean as the above... but I see those cable's seem to be the trend at the moment so I thought I'd chuck in one I forgot to add the other day






I keep going back to look at this image 


bogmali said:


> Some random stuff I have laying around........
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110415/Pump.jpg


----------



## HammerON (Apr 17, 2011)

They are easier to manage...

I don't think I posted this one I took awhile ago:


----------



## Techtu (Apr 17, 2011)

HammerON said:


> They are easier to manage...



That's true, I never had a clean/tidy interior until I had a PSU that came sleaved


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah Sleeved cables are a must have these days for tidy and clean setups it's always easier to route them aswell or hide them as the case maybe


----------



## Techtu (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's a nVidia Geforce 7200 GS, Thought I'd share these images before I test/ship the card out to scaminatrix


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 17, 2011)

very nice shots guys


----------



## Techtu (Apr 17, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> very nice shots guys



Likewise


----------



## Radi_SVK (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey,just before I try to post my pics,how can I make sure that the iploaded picture will be nice and big?When Im uploading pictures,they always come up as attachment.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 17, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Hey,just before I try to post my pics,how can I make sure that the iploaded picture will be nice and big?When Im uploading pictures,they always come up as attachment.



in the top bar in the comment window, there is a button for inserting pics 
(beige, with a mountain on it)
if you click that,you can enter the URL of the Pic you want to show, and have uploaded somewhere on the net (Techpowerup.org,Imageshack.us, Tinypic, does not matter)


----------



## Radi_SVK (Apr 17, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if you click that,you can enter the URL of the Pic you want to show, and have uploaded somewhere on the net (Techpowerup.org,Imageshack.us, Tinypic, does not matter)



Cheers..but what if I havent?and I have the pictures on my hdd.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 17, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Cheers..but what if I havent?and I have the pictures on my hdd.



load them up there


----------



## Radi_SVK (Apr 17, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> load them up there



Thank you thank you thank you!
I just have to charge the battery for my Canon Eos 500D
Then I will try to take some nice pictures of my sexy Rampage III Extreme 

EDIT: I've tried several times the tpu image uploader,but it always shows an error: failed to move the uploaded image..what is this guys?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 17, 2011)

Your picture is too large. Try reducing the size of the picture (there is a 2 mb limit). Plus it makes it faster to pull up the webpage


----------



## Radi_SVK (Apr 17, 2011)

OK,so here is my first go..the picture is slightly edited in Lightroom 3.Not the best shot,but will have betters.


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 17, 2011)

the RAM looks sweet


----------



## Radi_SVK (Apr 17, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> the RAM looks sweet



thanks,Its around 2008 made G.SKILL
I've been looking for ages for another 6GB kit just like these,but no one has them..they make ones with exactly the same heatsinks,but in all black.they look even better..but I didnt want to mix them with mine,there could be some compatibility issues.


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 17, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Not quite as clean as the above... but I see those cable's seem to be the trend at the moment so I thought I'd chuck in one I forgot to add the other day
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110416/P4150424.jpg
> 
> 
> I keep going back to look at this image



You're missing a screw in your mobo.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You're missing a screw in your mobo.



It was never there to be missed in the first place 

I have a real bad habbit of only screwing boards down with a screw in each corner even though I'll put the correct mounts in place - no idea why I do it the way I do.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 18, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


>



This one almost looks B&W except for the inside of the PSU.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 18, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110417/022.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110417/028.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110417/037.jpg



I was about to ask how you got pics of my PSU but then I realized that this is the 850W model .... I have the 750W in retrospect I think I should have gone with 850 instead as the +12V, 5V, 3.3V lines all droop a fair bit on mine, during folding I'm looking at +12V=11.776V, +5V=4.973V and the +3.3V=3.264V.


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (Apr 18, 2011)

Sleek and beautiful


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 18, 2011)

Rado D said:


> OK,so here is my first go..the picture is slightly edited in Lightroom 3.Not the best shot,but will have betters.http://img.techpowerup.org/110417/IMG_1494432.jpg



Very cool. 



TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110418/005.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110418/013.jpg





HammerON said:


> Sleek and beautiful



Indeed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 18, 2011)

Techtu said:


> It was never there to be missed in the first place
> 
> I have a real bad habbit of only screwing boards down with a screw in each corner even though I'll put the correct mounts in place - no idea why I do it the way I do.



Thats a nasty practice.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 18, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats a nasty practice.



It was the way I got taught... from a certified MS technician at that! and I guess old habbit's die hard.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 18, 2011)

Techtu said:


> It was the way I got taught... from a certified MS technician at that! and I guess old habbit's die hard.



lulz at MS technician. They are one up from the Geek Squad.

Use all screws.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 18, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Use all screws.



Lolz... I promise to fit the rest when I next open up my case


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's a sexy close up pic I didn't think of before....Until now....


----------



## HammerON (Apr 18, 2011)

You have 3 580's???


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 18, 2011)

HammerON said:


> You have 3 580's???



Yes I DO  doesn't everybody?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 18, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> lulz at MS technician. They are one up from the Geek Squad.
> 
> Use all screws.



Doesn't really matter. As long as the board doesn't warp, it's fine. I only ever put screws in the 4 corners.


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 18, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> Yes I DO  doesn't everybody?



Not trying to get too much off topic but how do you like the high end Nvidia cards? Right now I am at a crossroads for my next build this year.. I don't know if I should be going with AMD or Nvidia. I just want to get a lot of opinions on the newer Nvidia cards to see if they are stable and decently cool.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 18, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Doesn't really matter. As long as the board doesn't warp, it's fine. I only ever put screws in the 4 corners.





Never occurred to you that maybe those holes are there for a reason?




I mean, OK, if you are comfortable doing so, more power to ya, but man, I like to do things the right way, as if they did not need those screws and mounting points..they'd not be there, IMHO.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 18, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Never occurred to you that maybe those holes are there for a reason?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only thing that really has any weight to be concerned about are the gfx cards, and they are bolted to the chassis, thus taking most of the load off of the mobo, so the point is moot anyway. Well, maybe some cpu coolers, but I use water, so that doesn't much matter either. 

There are a million things in life that are "there for a reason", but a good many of them are completely redundant.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 18, 2011)

Actually, I'd be more concerned with fan vibrations from case fans and cpu/VGA coolers, making the board rub against the standoffs, for the reasons you mentioned...

Here's a way to look at it...Your manual tells you to use all the mounting holes, and not following those directions would be doing an improper installation, maybe voiding your warranty. Take a look at the ASUS site...excessive waer on mounting holes(perhaps casued by no screw in palce, and vibrations), is grounds for RMA denial.

There's redundancy, and then there's laziness. NO offense, man, but I see not using all the supplied mounting holes as just plain lazy, as it takes me no more than 10 minutes to do a completel build..screws are about 1 minute of that install. with only using 4, you haven't even used half of the mounting holes.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 18, 2011)

And I have never had any extra wear on any mobo ever in 15 years of building my own rigs. That's just grabbing at straws. lol.

That's exactly what I call redundant.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 18, 2011)

not that i want to take sides in this discussion,or start any agressions... 
but look at it that way wiley:

for what reason, do they put 5 screws on a tire with 5 screwholes, and not only 3, 
just because its faster to mount?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 18, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> not that i want to take sides in this discussion,or start any agressions...
> but look at it that way wiley:
> 
> for what reason, do they put 5 screws on a tire with 5 screwholes, and not only 3,
> just because its faster to mount?



Lug nuts bear a shitload more force than a mobo screw.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 18, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Lug nuts bear a shitload more force than a mobo screw.



you dont have to take it literally...maybe it was not the best comparance also,so...
lets keep it to rigs.
Would you mount a GPU Fullcoverblock with only half of the integrated screws, even, if it would work nearly as good, and as normally as with all of them?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 18, 2011)

Can we agree to disagree and move on?
Pics anyone


----------



## Techtu (Apr 18, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Can we agree to disagree and move on?



+1 I feel so bad for posting that photo now


----------



## Wile E (Apr 18, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you dont have to take it literally...maybe it was not the best comparance also,so...
> lets keep it to rigs.
> Would you mount a GPU Fullcoverblock with only half of the integrated screws, even, if it would work nearly as good, and as normally as with all of them?



Depends on how much load the screws need to bear and how reliant the design is on evenly spread force.

A mobo doesn't really need either.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 18, 2011)

Wile E said:


> And I have never had any extra wear on any mobo ever in 15 years of building my own rigs. That's just grabbing at straws. lol.
> 
> That's exactly what I call redundant.



Heh. I was more explaining my own perspective(and my OCD) than saying you are doing anything wrong...



Back on topic, horrible blurriness from me:


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Athlonite (Apr 19, 2011)

Total Awesome they look self made am I right


----------



## Dave65 (Apr 19, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110418/005.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110418/013.jpg



I second that pic,I have that supply and it rocks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2011)

Those might be self made, but they kinda look like the NZXT ones...


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 19, 2011)

i wish, they are NZXT


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 19, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Not trying to get too much off topic but how do you like the high end Nvidia cards? Right now I am at a crossroads for my next build this year.. I don't know if I should be going with AMD or Nvidia. I just want to get a lot of opinions on the newer Nvidia cards to see if they are stable and decently cool.



Sorry it took so long to get back to you. Well I definetly think ATI/AMD won last round with their 5800 series. The 6900 series is great too. Coming from a guy who has owned both series. I just sold off two HD6950's and they were great cards. But they did not feel like much of an upgrade from last AMD/ATI gen. The biggest difference was how easily they went through Tessellation compared to the 5800 series. The HD6900 seires also runs very warm. I will tell you though that they do run games very smoothly for the most part though. They also run DX 9 games smoother than my GTX 580's do.

But the GTX 500 series definetly won me over so far this year. I will have to say for pure brut force and power these babies are crazy. They also don't run as warm as the ATI/AMD cards do this gen. As well as even though the HD 6900 series gained allot of tessellation performance.... the GTX 500 series still has them beat. For eample two HD 6950's vs. Two GTX 580's in Heaven benchmark. While sure I know the GTX 580's are more powerful regaurdless.... they also just seem to cut through the tessellation with ease compared to the HD6950's. 

I would say if you are buying last gen.... go ATI.... If you are buying this gen Go Nvidia.... But once.... ATI new arcitechure matures.... I think the following gen we will see a real hard core street fight between Nvidia and ATI!!! Hope this helps


----------



## bostonbuddy (Apr 19, 2011)

nice macro pics


----------



## Techtu (Apr 19, 2011)

Some before & afters.



Spoiler






























Oppsie... around here is where I realised that I didn't peal the sticker things off the GTX/Cyclone writing on the heatsink as you can clearly see


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 19, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Some before & afters.



It's great what a can of air can do.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 19, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> It's great what a can of air can do.



Certainly is... I used to use a (clean/unused) paintbrush but canned air is so much easier/quicker.


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 19, 2011)

I hate pushpins.


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 19, 2011)

so do I. They are great the first time used but after that they become a royal pain in the ass


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 19, 2011)

its very easy to mod into nuts and bolt mount instead 

and as always  very nice shots


----------



## Radi_SVK (Apr 19, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> so do I. They are great the first time used but after that they become a royal pain in the ass



they are worthless,they will no way provide as secure fit as if it would be with screws..and they feel so cheap..When I've build my first i7 rig back in 2009,uppon first try to fit the stock cooler one of these cheap ass push pins broke.fortunately I had another cooler,so I could finish the build the same day.


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 20, 2011)

Freezer 7 Pro. That's what I use. 
Not the best though.


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 20, 2011)

quiet though


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 20, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> quiet though



Gotcha
Sorry. I just started laughing.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 20, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Some before & afters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing beats removal completely of the HS and washing it in hot water and Sugar soap the HS will come out looking brand new I did it with both my original CM 212 and HIS's version of the VF900 (the one with the stinking egg cooler) both come out looking all shiny and new looking


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 20, 2011)

i got my mount-kit from Noctua today for my NH-U12P SE1366 so i can mount it on my Asus Maximus III Gene when i get time for it ^^


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 20, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> i got my mount-kit from Noctua today for my NH-U12P SE1366 so i can mount it on my Asus Maximus III Gene when i get time for it ^^
> 
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac53/puma99dk/IMAG0140.jpg
> 
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac53/puma99dk/IMAG0143.jpg



Noctua are PWN like that They sent me a free AM3 mounting kit before as well, gotta love that.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 20, 2011)

my pc was starting to freeze and being on stable so i mounted my NH-U12P cooler with my new mount kit, actually really easy even all the bits can be confusing


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 20, 2011)

another


----------



## Techtu (Apr 21, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> Nothing beats removal completely of the HS and washing it in hot water and Sugar soap the HS will come out looking brand new I did it with both my original CM 212 and HIS's version of the VF900 (the one with the stinking egg cooler) both come out looking all shiny and new looking



I'll probably get round to doing that the next time I give things a clean... I hate buying new hardware, well when it comes to cleaning it anyways - I'm very nervous that it'll just break on me in some way so I generally like to have things awhile before I do anything daring as such with them... it's not really daring I know, probably just over cautious if anything :/

And my hardware isn't so new anymore but it still cost me the full whack at the time which actually is the key problem here I now think.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 21, 2011)

Techtu said:


> I'll probably get round to doing that the next time I give things a clean... I hate buying new hardware, well when it comes to cleaning it anyways - I'm very nervous that it'll just break on me in some way so I generally like to have things awhile before I do anything daring as such with them... it's not really daring I know, probably just over cautious if anything :/
> 
> And my hardware isn't so new anymore but it still cost me the full whack at the time which actually is the key problem here I now think.



I can Totally get where your coming from Techtu gear isn't cheap here either $279 for the HIS HD5770 when I bought it when they first came out now they still go for $275 and usually an old clean paint brush is enough, but sometimes it just isn't


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Akumos (Apr 29, 2011)

Some great photos! Here's my pick:


----------



## freebie (Apr 29, 2011)

That ram looks gorgeous!!

And that cooler is to die for! Looks gorgeous, bet you got that for a real good price! 

Looks ace!


----------



## Akumos (Apr 29, 2011)

Cheers Mate!


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 29, 2011)

fantastic picks  great job


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## cadaveca (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice pic BP, kinda confused me what was going on there...

Some from me:


----------



## Techtu (Apr 30, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> kinda confused me what was going on there...



I'm going with - Spring clean


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 30, 2011)

nah, i meant the audio card's PCB threw me for a loop...


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## TotalChaos (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Black Panther (May 2, 2011)

Neat pic! What camera are you using?


----------



## TotalChaos (May 2, 2011)

Nikon P80


----------



## Lionheart (May 2, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110430/closeup1.jpg



Nice bro, you still got your HD 5970 BEAST!


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110430/014.jpg



The SATA3_0 connector is crooked. Love the 24pin.





Lionheart said:


> Nice bro, you still got your HD 5970 BEAST!



BP's no bro. She's the ever elusive gaming and tech geek girl.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 2, 2011)

Wile E said:


> BP's no bro. She's the ever elusive gaming and tech geek girl.



i guess i would have said "woman" instead, due to her age


----------



## Lionheart (May 2, 2011)

Wile E said:


> The SATA3_0 connector is crooked. Love the 24pin.
> 
> BP's no bro. She's the ever elusive gaming and tech geek girl.



Really! damn it, all this time I've been calling her bro

nutkick for me


----------



## Athlonite (May 2, 2011)

Maybe if your real nice in your next post she might be persuaded to give you a BAN job


----------



## entropy13 (May 2, 2011)




----------



## puma99dk| (May 4, 2011)

i finally got my Auzentech Bravura 7.1 with the mail today  (pics taken in Sepia mode)
















and i moved my MSI N460GTX Hawk down to the second PCI-Express x16 2.0 port to make sure my audio card ain't blocking anything, so now i only need a Flex Riser card ^^;







and i also got my new phone today 0.0 (pictures above of my audio and system is taken with my LG Optimus 2X phone)


----------



## Techtu (May 5, 2011)

Been awhile since I seen a rig in this state...






HardOCP


----------



## TotalChaos (May 5, 2011)

now that qualifies as down right nasty


----------



## DanishDevil (May 5, 2011)

I said to myself, "Aww, that's not that bad" until I scrolled down to the PSU


----------



## Athlonite (May 5, 2011)

ewwww where the frack was that sitting under a house


----------



## Aceman.au (May 5, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Been awhile since I seen a rig in this state...
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/images/news/1304550897OFGPuJch3o_1_1_l.jpg
> 
> HardOCP



That is just shocking.

Absolutely disgusting that someone has neglected their hardware like that.


----------



## Akumos (May 5, 2011)

Never seen anything that bad! Thanks for posting!


----------



## HammerON (May 5, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Been awhile since I seen a rig in this state...
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/images/news/1304550897OFGPuJch3o_1_1_l.jpg
> 
> HardOCP



Smoker


----------



## DanishDevil (May 5, 2011)

I'm gonna have to start posting some of the Malibu horrors on here. It's absurd what comes into our shop every now and then.


----------



## freebie (May 5, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Been awhile since I seen a rig in this state...
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/images/news/1304550897OFGPuJch3o_1_1_l.jpg
> 
> HardOCP



I'd be horrified if that was my pc.


----------



## Techtu (May 5, 2011)

Believe it or not I've come across a rig (just the one) that was alot worse than that thing I posted up on here, the guy was a smoker... he'd sit on his pc in his little room smoking pretty much constantly anyways when it come to him asking for help because his rig wouldn't stay on for more than a few minutes, it was a moment I'll never forget... must of been centimeters of thick solid tar all under CPU HSF and plastered to the motherboard and exhaust fan which actually couldn't move due to the tar build up!!

Rant over.... I may give the guy a call and see if he's been looking after it this time


----------



## Athlonite (May 5, 2011)

I'm a smoker but I do clean my PC on an regular basis I'm just happy that most of the dust and crud gets caught by the air filters on my case makes cleaning a whole lot easier 

and yes not exactly the worst I've seen either I once had one come in from a Leather Tannery plant just your standard desktop case type took the lid off and you couldn't see what was in there literally the dust and crud was over the top edge of the PCI cards no wonder it died


----------



## pantherx12 (May 5, 2011)

Perhaps this would of been nicer if I cleaned the heatsink first.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2011)

not mine but.....
its rather fucking sexay anyway


----------



## Athlonite (May 5, 2011)

Ah is that the one for sale on ebay


----------



## meran (May 5, 2011)

looks like it need good laping


----------



## Techtu (May 5, 2011)

Nothing really sexy about this one except the colour, or at least imo


----------



## codyjansen (May 6, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Nothing really sexy about this one except the colour, or at least imo
> 
> http://i52.tinypic.com/2e165cm.jpg




what fan controller is that?


----------



## Techtu (May 6, 2011)

Ummm... some cheap(ish) thing from Ebay  but overall I'm pretty impressed with it!!

I could look for the make & model number if your that interested though?

EDIT: Here's all of it.


----------



## t_ski (May 6, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Been awhile since I seen a rig in this state...
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/images/news/1304550897OFGPuJch3o_1_1_l.jpg
> 
> HardOCP





DanishDevil said:


> I'm gonna have to start posting some of the Malibu horrors on here. It's absurd what comes into our shop every now and then.



I think we need to start a new thread for the Not-so-sexy pics like this one   I have a bunch of nasties from work, too


----------



## sneekypeet (May 6, 2011)

I think I got a OCZ PSU image for that thread too


----------



## t_ski (May 6, 2011)

Done:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145287


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 11, 2011)

meet the twins


----------



## cadaveca (May 11, 2011)

I guess I got the bastard child then.  Good drives!!


----------



## mlee49 (May 11, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> meet the twins
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110511/001.jpg



Nice!!! Love a set of twins


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 11, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> meet the twins





mlee49 said:


> Nice!!! Love a set of twins




They're adorable.


----------



## wolf (May 12, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Perhaps this would of been nicer if I cleaned the heatsink first.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/IMAG0105.jpg?t=1304596608



man that is hella close up! but yeah the dust looks HUGE given how close you are


----------



## t_ski (May 12, 2011)

Makes me want to post pics of the triplets


----------



## TotalChaos (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Athlonite (May 13, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Makes me want to post pics of the triplets



I have a set of twins and a set of triplets by different dads though and an adopted one aswell oh and not to mention the two little one that visit every now and then


----------



## entropy13 (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Yukikaze (May 14, 2011)

MCR120 and a MCP655 in the front of my 2nd rig:


----------



## puma99dk| (May 15, 2011)

i just took some quick shots of my new EVGA GeForce GTX 570 (i bought used) with my LG Optimus 2x:







GPU:







Memory cooling:



















with this cooling my card is around 54~55°C // 129.2~131°F running 24mins of MSI Kombuster and clocked as SC which is 797/975/1594mhz @ 1.013v which is stuck for my card ^^;

the former owner replaced the stock cooler with this bcs the card reached around 80°c // 176°F in his case running 2xEVGA GTX570 and he though that was hot so he changed the cooler to this a little over two slots cooler ~.~


----------



## halninekay (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2011)

^That looks great!


----------



## Azma (May 16, 2011)

Tuhu clean caps  






And the GTX 580


----------



## TotalChaos (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 16, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110516/006.jpg



That is a Foxconn A7DA-S 3.0.... nice and stable board... just a little bit shy on the HTT


----------



## TotalChaos (May 16, 2011)

good call yes it is. no idea on performance yet. I bought it on NewEgg as one of their Shell Shockers for $45 Canadian and free shipping so I figured it was worth the risk


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 16, 2011)

Extremely high res. My wallpaper 






e: and few more moderate res pics


----------



## BinaryMage (May 17, 2011)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Extremely high res. My wallpaper
> 
> http://imageshack.us/m/69/2961/img1081f.jpg
> 
> ...



That is some pretty damn sexy hardware.


----------



## TotalChaos (May 17, 2011)

very nice indeed


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 17, 2011)




----------



## entropy13 (May 17, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 17, 2011)




----------



## TotalChaos (May 17, 2011)

looking sweet bro


----------



## D007 (May 18, 2011)

Hellllooo sexxxyyy giirrlfrriieeennddd!!


----------



## TotalChaos (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Athlonite (May 18, 2011)

Yay for the stock AMD heatpipe HSF(they do well for non/lite OC CPU's) boo for the off center AMD (will eventually wear out the fan quicker)sticker remove the sticker for longer/quieter fan life


----------



## TotalChaos (May 18, 2011)




----------



## PopcornMachine (May 18, 2011)




----------



## DanishDevil (May 18, 2011)

Love those EK blocks. I miss those days:

View attachment 15842


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 18, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> looking sweet bro


thank you 


D007 said:


> Hellllooo sexxxyyy giirrlfrriieeennddd!!





TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110517/014.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110517/007.jpghttp://image.svijethardvera.com/images/009iyi.jpg
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/015brb.jpg


looks nice 
love boards with black and yellow, too bad DFI stopped the lanparty series, those looks fucking awesome

i think VelvetWafer had that board from foxconn too


PopcornMachine said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/PopcornMachine/Plan B/IMG_0386_1280.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/PopcornMachine/Plan B/IMG_0387_1280.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/PopcornMachine/Plan B/IMG_0388_1280.jpg



looks very nice man, is that the xspc rasa block?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 18, 2011)

PopcornMachine's GPU block is an EK block. CPU block I'm not sure.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 18, 2011)

ah yeah , meant the cpu block


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 18, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i think VelvetWafer had that board from foxconn too



indeed, i still have it in my locker, where it awaits the day, it gonna be put to use again


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 18, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> looks very nice man, is that the xspc rasa block?



Yes it is.  got the XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 kit and the EK block for my 6950.

Killed one motherboard already, so I can't tell you how relieved I am to have this one working.

Not drop of water this time.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 18, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Yes it is.  got the XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 kit and the EK block for my 6950.
> 
> Killed one motherboard already, so I can't tell you how relieved I am to have this one working.
> 
> Not drop of water this time.



i think Don and me could tell you a few horrific stories, likewise!
I have flooded my case and room, more times that i can count!
Thats the price of top notch watercooling.... sometimes everything ends in a puddle... sometimes, also big amounts of money


----------



## HammerON (May 18, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/PopcornMachine/Plan B/IMG_0386_1280.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/PopcornMachine/Plan B/IMG_0387_1280.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/PopcornMachine/Plan B/IMG_0388_1280.jpg



Why does the EK block say 6970 if it is on a 6950? Do they both work with the same water block?
Just curious


----------



## DanishDevil (May 18, 2011)

If they are reference models, they are the exact same PCB. One of the reasons why flashing 6950s to 6970 was possible.


----------



## Thrackan (May 18, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Love those EK blocks. I miss those days:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=15842&d=1214597321



I miss watercooling 

I don't miss hauling a watercooled rig to a LAN:shadedshu


----------



## DanishDevil (May 18, 2011)

I wish I had LANs to go to here. I don't think I would get many attendees if I hosted the first ever Malibu LAN, though  With how often I'm moving because of being in school, I'm on air at the moment. Air has gotten so good at this point that water is almost senseless unless doing some hardcore overclocking, but I do miss it regardless.


----------



## HammerON (May 18, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> If they are reference models, they are the exact same PCB. One of the reasons why flashing 6950s to 6970 was possible.



Makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## freebie (May 18, 2011)

Sorry, but am I the only one who thinks that she is hot hardware??


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 18, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> If they are reference models, they are the exact same PCB. One of the reasons why flashing 6950s to 6970 was possible.





HammerON said:


> Makes sense. Thanks!



DD is correct.  They are all called 6970 water blocks, but also work with 6950.  Same PCB.

I can flash this one, but have been running it at stock speed and shaders.  Now that is so much cooler and quieter without that blower on it, I'm going to try it again. 



freebie said:


> Sorry, but am I the only one who thinks that she is hot hardware??
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110518/images.jpg



Resistance is futile.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 18, 2011)

this is probably one of THE sexiest graphics cards that has ever been made imo


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 18, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> this is probably one of THE sexiest graphics cards that has ever been made imo
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110518/IMG_2507.jpg
> 
> [/url]



I had a poster of that girl.  Think it's gone now.


----------



## TotalChaos (May 19, 2011)




----------



## theJesus (May 19, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> this is probably one of THE sexiest graphics cards that has ever been made imo
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110518/IMG_2507.jpg


Is that a 3870x2?  I got a 3870x2 from a friend and it looks just like that, but the heatsink/fan and PCB  are red.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 19, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Is that a 3870x2?  I got a 3870x2 from a friend and it looks just like that, but the heatsink/fan and PCB  are red.



4870x2


----------



## de.das.dude (May 21, 2011)

my XFX HD4650, teh rear.


----------



## Athlonite (May 22, 2011)

that looks filthy what have you been doing with it digging in the garden


----------



## de.das.dude (May 22, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> that looks filthy what have you been doing with it digging in the garden



i has a sad. its clean! with some TIM sticking to the ram chips.had put on a ghetto ram sinks LOL


----------



## Athlonite (May 22, 2011)

ah that explains alot then


----------



## TotalChaos (May 27, 2011)




----------



## sneekypeet (May 27, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/026.jpg



Ha I was just getting the pics of mine a few minutes ago


----------



## TotalChaos (May 27, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 27, 2011)

sigh 

nerds lol






JK



nice pic Chaos


----------



## sneekypeet (May 27, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sigh
> 
> nerds lol
> 
> ...



H8R


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/026.jpg



I like! Nice color balance on the picture btw.


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 27, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/026.jpg



Thinking about getting one of those. Review coming?


----------



## TotalChaos (May 27, 2011)

could very well be


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/026.jpg



Excellent photography there.

Can't say I'm fond of the controller itself tho. I just like knobs way better than sliders, personally.


----------



## TotalChaos (May 28, 2011)

reminds me of a 5 band EQ


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> reminds me of a 5 band EQ



Me too. But the best Eq's have knobs too. lol.

You just get finer control with a knob. My preference just comes from years of live sound and music production.


----------



## TotalChaos (May 28, 2011)

lmao so so true


----------



## dj-electric (May 28, 2011)

HyperX 2Ghz 3X2GB


----------



## de.das.dude (May 28, 2011)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> HyperX 2Ghz 3X2GB
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110528/IMG_0726.jpg



wonder how effective those long fins are. specially when the top of the fins are so far away from the source of heat.


----------



## theJesus (May 28, 2011)

Doesn't matter, they look badass lol


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 28, 2011)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> HyperX 2Ghz 3X2GB
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110528/IMG_0726.jpg





de.das.dude said:


> wonder how effective those long fins are. specially when the top of the fins are so far away from the source of heat.





theJesus said:


> Doesn't matter, they look badass lol



Mostly for show I'm sure.  But they do look nice. 

Of course the downside is blocking a cpu cooler. :shadedshu


----------



## theJesus (May 28, 2011)

That's what water blocks are for


----------



## de.das.dude (May 29, 2011)

i say things for show = fag.


----------



## theJesus (May 29, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i say things for show = fag.


http://www.generalnonsense.net/showthread.php?p=67738&highlight=designer+jeans#post67738

Yeah, you're right.


----------



## Athlonite (May 29, 2011)

The difference between large heatsink surface area vs small area. The heat is spread further across an larger area making it easier for air to cool it, where as a smaller surface area can take much longer to cool because the small surface area is always far hotter requiring much more air movement across it to achieve the same thermal transfer as the larger surface

a bit like the difference between an stock CPU cooler vs a Tower cooler


----------



## de.das.dude (May 29, 2011)

theJesus said:


> http://www.generalnonsense.net/showthread.php?p=67738&highlight=designer+jeans#post67738
> 
> Yeah, you're right.



doesnt mean i will roam around nakid.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 29, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> doesnt mean i will roam around nakid.



youre from "the big bang theory", right?
i could sooo imagine you like rajesh 

EDIT:
btw, WB are for men... Aircoolers.... well.... thats up for discussion


----------



## Wile E (May 29, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> doesnt mean i will roam around nakid.



Since when are the only 2 choices for jeans designer or nothing? What about regular jeans?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 29, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Since when are the only 2 choices for jeans designer or nothing? What about regular jeans?



i wear 200$ shoes, and a jeans, that is 5$ at a grocery...its sturdy, and looks modern, even with all that damage and wrinkle stuff, fashion is so keen about... both items are worth the same to me... as they are comfortable. thats all i interest about in clothes.... if they are modern,or "designed", its a trivial addition.... but not worth 5$ more


----------



## qu4k3r (May 29, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/026.jpg


Cool 
5-Band (Fan) Equalizer


----------



## HammerON (May 29, 2011)

Too much talk and not enough pictures people:shadedshu


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 29, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Too much talk and not enough pictures people:shadedshu



i have a bunch of pics, but i never get to upload them...too much,too stressing RL, i guess


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 3, 2011)

too bad i have no use for them since they are aluminium


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 3, 2011)

Aquacomputer products are excellent photo-ops. Love their products.

I'll repost just for grins:


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 3, 2011)

le grin


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## mlee49 (Jun 6, 2011)

Flip it over and see if you can capture the laser. That would be a cool shot.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## mlee49 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sick!

I'm gonna have to play around with a nice long exposure with a mouse laser.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 6, 2011)

you could prolly get a much better shot if you had a dslr camera, mine is an old olympus mju 770sw


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 6, 2011)

I haz a T2i w/18-135mm lens


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 9, 2011)

This was in my mailbox today  Thanks again TPU


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 9, 2011)

nice shots 

and a good SSD 2 of them in some raid action is nice


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 9, 2011)

I am just happy to have the drive


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 9, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> so far away from the source of heat.



Heat will spread out


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 10, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> This was in my mailbox today  Thanks again TPU
> 
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/013.jpg
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/018umu.jpg
> ...



Damn you! just they day i finally wanted to up pictures of mine


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 10, 2011)

lol nothing stopping you


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 10, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> lol nothing stopping you



Alright, then i gonna post up the most beautiful pic i can find... cam is a little old, and im not the best photographer too, i admit.. and please excuse the dust... it kinda pult it towards it, in an electrical way...

Its a Vertex 3 tho,but i guess, for photos, thats not too much of a difference 





EDIT:
Resized the picture for added pleasure


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2011)

nice little drive there ^^


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 10, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nice little drive there ^^
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110610/003755.jpg



Nice chunky rads there!


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice 



(FIH) The Don said:


> nice little drive there ^^
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110610/003755.jpg


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 11, 2011)

awesome bro 



Velvet Wafer said:


> Alright, then i gonna post up the most beautiful pic i can find... cam is a little old, and im not the best photographer too, i admit.. and please excuse the dust... it kinda pult it towards it, in an electrical way...
> 
> Its a Vertex 3 tho,but i guess, for photos, thats not too much of a difference
> 
> ...


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 11, 2011)

lookin saaaaxeeey there chaos


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 11, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lookin saaaaxeeey there chaos
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110611/001.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110611/002.jpg



Hey, there's no clamp!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 11, 2011)

theres no fluid in it lol


----------



## dumo (Jun 11, 2011)

*MSI N480GTX Lightning*

Next to HD5870..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 11, 2011)

thats one nice looking card 

some rivets for the case


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 11, 2011)

dumo said:


> Next to HD5870..
> 
> http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/3714/screenshot045f.jpg



Duuude?

Do you have no memory and no mosfet cooling?

Your card won't last long like that surely?


----------



## t_ski (Jun 12, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110611/002.jpg



What is this, Don?

As promised:

First, I had triplets...






...then a set of twins (fraternal, not identical)...


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 12, 2011)

sweetness


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 13, 2011)

sanding time


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks good, are you going to spray paint?  White I presume


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 13, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Looks good, are you going to spray paint?  White I presume



white with blue fins, if im not wrong

Looking very good DON! 
you make my old Rad shine again!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 13, 2011)

yeap 

but if it turns out bad i will have all 4 rads powdercoated white along with some other minor stuff


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 13, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeap
> 
> but if it turns out bad i will have all 4 rads powdercoated white along with some other minor stuff



it will turn out great, i dont think you will mess up!


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 15, 2011)

Finally i upgraded and have something SEXY to add to this thread lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2011)

sweet stuff Twis


Enjoy!


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 15, 2011)

Fill the res and leave him in there!!!! That is epic!


----------



## theJesus (Jun 15, 2011)

Is he holding a chicken leg?


----------



## douglatins (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice with the carbon, where can i buy some?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2011)

Holding a Chicken leg and a lego mug.. lol


----------



## gottistar (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 15, 2011)

nice one


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 15, 2011)

gottistar said:


> http://i323.photobucket.com/albums/nn470/gottistar/IMG_5404.jpg



Very colorful picture.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 15, 2011)

great shot


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2011)

Just some textured paper and a 30W Halogen desk lamp, the real work was done by the software I edited it with


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

Interesting. A "B" chip without beveled IHS edges.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Interesting. A "B" chip without beveled IHS edges.



Does that mean this chip is more awesomest than others?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

I have no idea, hence why it's interesting.  We'll chat soon.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 16, 2011)

View attachment 42605

View attachment 42608

View attachment 42609





View attachment 42616

View attachment 42617


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 16, 2011)

i did order the white one, but for some weird reason they didnt have the white in stock, so thjey decided to send me the cheaper one in black, and then the white in a months time when they get it
then i can keep the black one, which is very awesome service i must say


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 16, 2011)

That IS nice, though the LC is less performing.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 16, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> That IS nice, though the LC is less performing.



exsactly, but i wont complain 

so if anyone wanna buy this in a months time send me a pm, it will be cheap lol


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 16, 2011)

I am so hugely in doubt about trying watercooling again.... It will be HORRIBLE inside my puny SG05 though


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 16, 2011)

if you wanna do something insane, then take one of these http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product_info.php/info/p7277_Radiator-Stand---black---Dual---2x120mm.html
mount it on top of the case, with a dual rad
then get a bay res witha  pump combo, and some quick connectors for the rad outside, so when you need to access the inside you can just pull those and take the casing of 
will be one crazy rig


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 16, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if you wanna do something insane, then take one of these http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product_info.php/info/p7277_Radiator-Stand---black---Dual---2x120mm.html
> mount it on top of the case, with a dual rad
> then get a bay res witha  pump combo, and some quick connectors for the rad outside, so when you need to access the inside you can just pull those and take the casing of
> will be one crazy rig



Where do you suggest I place the bay res?  There's no external 5,25" bay (only a used slimline bay for ODD) and both the internal 2,5" and 3,5" bays are used 

If I were to cool this with water, I'd use a single 120mm rad and a Laing 350/355 with res top. That *might* be enough for a PII X3 720 and a 5770 

That would mean I'd have to move the 3,5" HDD somewhere, and I have no idea yet on where that could go...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 16, 2011)

ah shit

i thought you had the m-atx sugo case lol 

then it won be easy at all lol

but yeah, a thick 120mm rad will cool that


----------



## -FOG- (Jun 17, 2011)

My beauty


----------



## repman244 (Jun 17, 2011)

Few random shots of components


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 17, 2011)

repman244 said:


> Few random shots of components



Close-up Indeed!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 20, 2011)

very nice shot


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 20, 2011)

@Fog you sure that's (3,648 x 2,736 pixels) freaking big enough not everyone who views this thread has an Unlimited/250GB cap anything less than 2mp is fine anything over that is just a waste of time and bandwidth


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 20, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> @Fog you sure that's (3,648 x 2,736 pixels) freaking big enough not everyone who views this thread has an Unlimited/250GB cap anything less than 2mp is fine anything over that is just a waste of time and bandwidth



it is a hardware close up pictures thread.....just so you know it


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 20, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it is a hardware close up pictures thread.....just so you know it



I do know that but that's still no reason for the huge size shit took me nearly 5mins to wait for it to D/L where as all the other pics on this page were down in secs and look just as great at 1/2 the res 

I'm not saying it aint a nice piece of kit it is a very nice bit of kit indeed just down size the pic


----------



## KieX (Jun 20, 2011)

repman244 said:


> Few random shots of components
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110617/DSC_5439.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110617/DSC_5441.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110617/DSC_5448.jpg
> ...



Those are some awesome shots. What are you doing/using for lighting? Whenever I get down to that scale it becomes difficult to get the right exposure.


----------



## repman244 (Jun 20, 2011)

KieX said:


> Those are some awesome shots. What are you doing/using for lighting? Whenever I get down to that scale it becomes difficult to get the right exposure.



Yes you need a lot of light going really close, since you need to increase the F number for enought DOF, I sometimes use F 22-32 if needed, but only where I can get enough light . I'm using a Nikon SB-600 flash paired up with a Nikon D90 + 100mm Tokina Macro lense.
If you don't get enough light try taking pictures outside using sunlight, since artificial light (light bulbs and such, I'm not talking about flash) don't produce nearly as much light, even on a cloudy day 
Hope this helps somehow


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## mlee49 (Jun 21, 2011)

repman244 said:


> Yes you need a lot of light going really close, since you need to increase the F number for enought DOF, I sometimes use F 22-32 if needed, but only where I can get enough light . I'm using a Nikon SB-600 flash paired up with a Nikon D90 + 100mm Tokina Macro lense.
> If you don't get enough light try taking pictures outside using sunlight, since artificial light (light bulbs and such, I'm not talking about flash) don't produce nearly as much light, even on a cloudy day
> Hope this helps somehow



If you cant add more light, try using what you got better: reflectors 

Adding a reflector can pinpoint where you want light.

I like to have just enough DOF for my shots, sometimes just under looks nice. But upclose macro shots defenately need as much depth as possible.


----------



## KieX (Jun 21, 2011)

repman244 said:


> Yes you need a lot of light going really close, since you need to increase the F number for enought DOF, I sometimes use F 22-32 if needed, but only where I can get enough light . I'm using a Nikon SB-600 flash paired up with a Nikon D90 + 100mm Tokina Macro lense.
> If you don't get enough light try taking pictures outside using sunlight, since artificial light (light bulbs and such, I'm not talking about flash) don't produce nearly as much light, even on a cloudy day
> Hope this helps somehow



Similar setup here , D80 with nikkor 105mm and also a SB600 (but can't use it for macro since I get shadow from the lens with the flash). But daylight sounds like a great idea, never tried that. Thanks for the tip buddy, once I'm back from holiday may take some pics of upcoming rig with that in mind 



mlee49 said:


> Adding a reflector can pinpoint where you want light.


That's a good idea!


----------



## repman244 (Jun 21, 2011)

KieX said:


> Similar setup here , D80 with nikkor 105mm and also a SB600 (but can't use it for macro since I get shadow from the lens with the flash). But daylight sounds like a great idea, never tried that. Thanks for the tip buddy, once I'm back from holiday may take some pics of upcoming rig with that in mind



Don't forget, if you are in a room, just point the flash upwards and bounce the light from the ceiling (that's what I do when I don't use a diffuser for flash or my macro flash), or any other direction so it lights up your object. That way you don't get shades from the lens and the light is much much better.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 21, 2011)

trying to view this thread makes me realize just how bad I miss the higher speed internet package I used to have...


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 22, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/014.jpg
> http://image.svijethardvera.com/images/011fjf.jpg



Nice mouse you have there. And great image quality too.



xBruce88x said:


> trying to view this thread makes me realize just how bad I miss the higher speed internet package I used to have...



I'm with you there. My internet is like a snail with arthritis, asthma, and bipolar disease.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 22, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> I do know that but that's still no reason for the huge size shit took me nearly 5mins to wait for it to D/L where as all the other pics on this page were down in secs and look just as great at 1/2 the res
> 
> I'm not saying it aint a nice piece of kit it is a very nice bit of kit indeed just down size the pic


I don't see a problem with it. This isn't exactly a dial up friendly thread to begin with.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 22, 2011)

TBH I rarely check the images full-size, partly because their automatically downsized version is often good enough and partly because the pics else don't fit onto my screen.
The spilling of bandwidth is not really troublesome with my awesome connection, yet it may be a waste server wise. And indeed it is not quite a 56K/ISDN friendly thread (should be warned for in the topic title though, IMO).


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 22, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> TBH I rarely check the images full-size, partly because their automatically downsized version is often good enough and partly because the pics else don't fit onto my screen.
> The spilling of bandwidth is not really troublesome with my awesome connection, yet it may be a waste server wise. And indeed it is not quite a 56K/ISDN friendly thread (should be warned for in the topic title though, IMO).



I think the server has enough bandwidth that this wouldn't have a noticeable impact. 

If your connection's too slow, just enable the downsized pictures. They don't really look any worse, and you can always click to show the full image. Most people on TPU have enough bandwidth, so I don't really think this is a valid concern.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 24, 2011)

It's sexy all right, but not a great picture


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 26, 2011)

that looks soo simple and nice TotalChaos and i think it's the first time i have seen a case that's white inside but yeah ino there is missing some pieces with it looks sexy


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 26, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> that looks soo simple and nice TotalChaos and i think it's the first time i have seen a case that's white inside but yeah ino there is missing some pieces with it looks sexy



my secondary rig and Dons rig are also white inside


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 26, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> my secondary rig and Dons rig are also white inside



Don's ino urs i haven't seen Velvet Wafer, but still it's not that offen u see white case or inside in with like that


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 26, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> Don's ino urs i haven't seen Velvet Wafer, but still it's not that offen u see white case or inside in with like that



Yeah, most white Cases are custom painted, like both i mentioned.... indeed, there are very few cases that are white inside stock


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 27, 2011)

Going to leave this right here....









maybe even this....


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 27, 2011)

*LGA775 to LGA1155*

Got my LGA1155 parts from newegg Friday and put together my new system.

I didn't realize the orientation of the CPU socket lever on LGA1155 is rotated compared to LGA775 so I couldn't be lazy... I had to drain my loop   Oh well, everything went well 










---------------------------------------------------^ this board has TPU 















-----------------------------------------------------^ this board has TPU


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 28, 2011)

long  live blue n black boards!


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 28, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> long  live blue n black boards!



I really am liking my black PCB compared to the blue PCB on my old GA-EP45-UD3P.

I miss my old Gigabyte board but BF BC2 runs even smoother now with this setup 

I really like how the enthusiast Gigabyte P67 / Z68 boards use a black PCB now but I got sold on the Asus P67 Pro.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 30, 2011)

Someone get a HAVIK?  Oh wait, just noticed that's an LED fan, guess not.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 30, 2011)

200mm Red Led case fan for my Phantom


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> long  live blue n black boards!



Nerazzurri motherboards!!!
I just noticed most of the ASUS boards are a really dark brown now, i find it funny how we went from the days of PCBs being green to most green PCBs look generic lol.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 2, 2011)

good shots guys


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> good shots guys
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110702/P1010289.jpg



i see "made in germany"


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 3, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110703/010.jpg



Ooooh...pretty colors...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2011)

indeed it is


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 5, 2011)

The storage twins that's gonna replace my 3 Samsung F1 1TB drives ^_^


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 5, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> The storage twins that's gonna replace my 3 Samsung F1 1TB drives ^_^
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110705/IMG079.jpg
> 
> ...



They're adorable.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 5, 2011)

Raid 0 or 1?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 5, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> They're adorable.



yeah, and i really like them and when i have filled them with data i will clean more out in my case and maybe it all look better and hopefully my PCI-Express x1 Flex Riser will be in the mail sooner than later ^^;


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 5, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Raid 0 or 1?



no raid, bcs i don't like that, if i wanna take a drive out i can't find out what drive the data is on >.<


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 6, 2011)

from one of the older mac mini's (G4)

that im doing a service check on 
adding a bigger HD, 1GB Ram, and cleaning


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 6, 2011)

Had to take a break from writing to clear my head. This is what I came up with:


----------



## Ross211 (Jul 6, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Had to take a break from writing to clear my head. This is what I came up with:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110706/gpuwater.jpg



Is that a CPU waterblock with a fan on top ?  I see two barbs and some tubing with anti-kink coil on it, or maybe I'm seeing things 

Just gotta know


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 6, 2011)

look  at the bottom left corner, there you can see the MB's name, some of it atleast

my vote for weirdo gpu block cooling lol

did you run out of water there?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 6, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> my vote for weirdo gpu block cooling lol



You'd be close.


'Tis a lowly Maze4 I've had since like 2005, re-employed on my XFX HD6950. Because the HD6950 is "non-reference"(is actual reference 6950 PCB that was delayed because of the DR-MOS part shortage, but whateva), the VRM section is close to the display outputs, and hence the fan on the block to get some airflow in the VRM's general direction.

Don't think it needs it though...will be pulling it off later as it's just there because that's where it was easiest to mount it. Once I finish up the review I'm working on I'll be pouring more time into palying with this build I've got currently.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (Jul 7, 2011)

Big box!!!





Big monitor (sitting next to my ASUS 24")


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 7, 2011)

mother****** please 

can i haz 3 ?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 7, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Big box!!!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110707/IMG_2182[1].jpg
> 
> Big monitor (sitting next to my ASUS 24")
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110707/IMG_2195[1].jpg



Show Off 



*rubs tops of 24" monitor* it'll be ok


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 8, 2011)

rams:


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 8, 2011)

my black ones are sexier!


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 8, 2011)

nah, this is:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2011)

^Nice


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 8, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^Nice



what's not so nice is when you realize that is his junk pile


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> what's not so nice is when you realize that is his junk pile



I just like the video card more than anything, since I am lacking a nice card right now.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 8, 2011)

I has GTS450 in my FS thread...lol 
I know it isn't "nice" either. That five series is better than what I though I was gonna see in your specs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I has GTS450 in my FS thread...lol
> I know it isn't "nice" either. That five series is better than what I though I was gonna see in your specs.



I forgot to update that, I'm only running a 8800GT right now.   I got rid of the 5870.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 8, 2011)

Well then my offer stands


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Well then my offer stands



Short on cash now, when I get paid I'll definitely consider it then, especially with a 40" TV now. 

in case you're wondering how did I get the TV if I was broke, my g/f bought it with her Best Buy card, i just gotta pay it back monthly now.   Wish she had more room on it for a video card.  Oh well...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 8, 2011)

So where is the pics of that, the 8800GT wont push that?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> So where is the pics of that, the 8800GT wont push that?



It would, just can't max out the games.  I run it at the native resolution but keep the details about half way.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 8, 2011)

CP say the thing you want to say.... Your girlfriend is getting half of everything... 


Cadaveca, that's nice in all.. but... I still like my Max with the Black/blue ripjaws..  Plus, who's not to love a cherry picked i7?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> CP say the thing you want to say.... Your girlfriend is getting half of everything...
> 
> 
> Cadaveca, that's nice in all.. but... I still like my Max with the Black/blue ripjaws..  Plus, who's not to love a cherry picked i7?



  Regardless of what you say, I miss the damn 5870!


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 8, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Plus, who's not to love a cherry picked i7?



Meh. Pretty sure that 870 was the first retail one I got, and it just clocked good day one.

I have two large PC part retailers locally.

One, I go to for AMD chips. They have crappy Intel chips.

The other, I get Intel chips from, and no AMD chips.

Occasionally, I'll get the wrong chip, from the from guy...I always regret it. Been that way for many many years now.


Anyway, gonna pull the block of the card today, move the rad so it's attached to the tray, do some wire management, becuase a certian someone has been complaining...more pics inbound shortly!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 8, 2011)

im keen on my transcends.... never had a better looking spreader, that was more solidly build... dominators are outright crap compared to them!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 9, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Meh. Pretty sure that 870 was the first retail one I got, and it just clocked good day one.
> 
> I have two large PC part retailers locally.
> 
> ...





Yeah.. But, when it comes from Intel it self... 


as for pictures...


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 9, 2011)

vgas? I'm in for a vga pic!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 9, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah.. But, when it comes from Intel it self...
> 
> 
> as for pictures...
> ...



I remember those. I blew up 6 of the green ones. lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 9, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I remember those. I blew up 6 of the green ones. lol



I wasn't mad when tm killed my 3870, when whe was setting up the 3870 twerk... but when that baby was dead.... I cried...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 9, 2011)

old sexy stuff


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 9, 2011)

whats that in the second pic? the cooler for the CPU?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 10, 2011)

I'd wager, yes. And that it's a laptop CPU.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Thrackan (Jul 11, 2011)

Is that a stormtrooper?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## _JP_ (Jul 11, 2011)

^That pic in 3D would be awesome! I would definitely look down to see where that tube would go.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 11, 2011)

i finally got my cable from HongKong with the mail today ^^







Unpacked:

















but since i couldn't find one with a 90 degree angle on it, i needed to put a little to make my audio card sit lower in my case so my GTX570 will run a full x16 2.0 ^_^












two straps putting together holds it nicely in place


----------



## freebie (Jul 11, 2011)

Took me ages to get this shot, not quite perfect but I love it.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 11, 2011)

The Corsair H60 is lovely all the way, but i am just not sure myself if it's safe for 24-7 use, i want one but still :/


----------



## freebie (Jul 11, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> The Corsair H60 is lovely all the way, but i am just not sure myself if it's safe for 24-7 use, i want one but still :/



Why do you say that? i'm panicking now lol


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 11, 2011)

freebie said:


> Why do you say that? i'm panicking now lol



nah u shouldn't maybe it's just my fair of water and eletronic ^^;


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 11, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> i finally got my cable from HongKong with the mail today ^^
> 
> .
> .
> ...



Very cool.  Often wondered how a PCI-E extension would work.

No problems with it so far I hope?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 11, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Very cool.  Often wondered how a PCI-E extension would work.
> 
> No problems with it so far I hope?



nope no problems, and it sounds the same as before


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 11, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> nah u shouldn't maybe it's just my fair of water and eletronic ^^;



you should get yourself a custom loop, and spill a few puddles on your board... makes you much more confident, when its dried and still works!

Jokes aside, if the Unit would start to leak, and damage anything,i would bet,that Corsair (or the e-tailer that sold it to him) would probably cover the cost, of exchanging whats broken.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 13, 2011)

Here's something to wet your apatites for enhanced CPU cooling 






it's the revolutionary Sandia Air Bearing Heat Exchanger you can read more about it here if you wish to 

http://www.atomicmpc.com.au/News/26...heat-exchanger-starts-cooling-revolution.aspx


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 13, 2011)

Several thousand RPM...hmm...I wonder how noisy that would end up being, and if i would ever need maintenance, since it's more mass than just a fan being spun.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 13, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> Here's something to wet your apatites for enhanced CPU cooling
> 
> http://i.haymarket.net.au/News/Sandia_Air_Bearing_Heat_Exchanger_V1.jpg
> 
> ...



This could and should be picked up by a PC cooling company soon 



DanishDevil said:


> Several thousand RPM...hmm...I wonder how noisy that would end up being, and if i would ever need maintenance, since it's more mass than just a fan being spun.



The largest amount of noise from a fan is caused by air on the fins, not by the motor, so this could be quite low-noise as well


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 13, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> Here's something to wet your apatites for enhanced CPU cooling
> 
> http://i.haymarket.net.au/News/Sandia_Air_Bearing_Heat_Exchanger_V1.jpg
> 
> ...



idea sounds very good, i just cant understand, how the heat transfers effectively to the fins, if there is effectively an air gap between the base plate and the cooling fins... until now we needed TIM to fill air gaps, as air is very bad at transferring heat. if they would enclose it, and fill the gap with water,or a very liquid form of TIM, it could probably work tho, as i imagine


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 13, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> idea sounds very good, i just cant understand, how the heat transfers effectively to the fins, if there is effectively an air gap between the base plate and the cooling fins... until now we needed TIM to fill air gaps, as air is very bad at transferring heat. if they would enclose it, and fill the gap with water,or a very liquid form of TIM, it could probably work tho, as i imagine





> With the Sandia Cooler, heat is efficiently transferred across a narrow air gap from a stationary base to a rotating structure. The normally stagnant boundary layer of air enveloping the cooling fins is subjected to a powerful centrifugal pumping effect, causing the boundary layer thickness to be reduced to ten times thinner than normal. This reduction enables a dramatic improvement in cooling performance within a much smaller package.



So if I read this correctly, the heat transfer is done by air


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Athlonite (Jul 13, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> idea sounds very good, i just cant understand, how the heat transfers effectively to the fins, if there is effectively an air gap between the base plate and the cooling fins... until now we needed TIM to fill air gaps, as air is very bad at transferring heat. if they would enclose it, and fill the gap with water,or a very liquid form of TIM, it could probably work tho, as i imagine



the gap is very small, microns in size (0.001) so not much air and the air that's there gets hot which heats the spinning fins apparently it's more efficient than a standard cooler using the FFHS style including those that use heat pipes 

they also say it's very quiet even at high RPM's


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 13, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> the gap is very small, microns in size (0.001) so not much air and the air that's there gets hot which heats the spinning fins apparently it's more efficient than a standard cooler using the FFHS style including those that use heat pipes
> 
> they also say it's very quiet even at high RPM's



they should make a hydrodynamic bearing out of it, and fill the gap with water.... would be much more efficient in my opinion, as said. 
what riddles me is, how they stabilize the vibrating and wobbling, so that the fan base and fin base never touch each other


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 13, 2011)

make a thread about the topic guys, more pics , less talk please


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 13, 2011)

^ 

morrrr pix please


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 13, 2011)

^^


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 14, 2011)

*Here's mine.*



entropy13 said:


>


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 14, 2011)

your mouse or camera lens needs a dusting


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 14, 2011)

Mine or his?
My camera probably need the lens cleaned, but I don't think it's that bad.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## repman244 (Jul 14, 2011)

I had my computer disassembled today, so I took a few shots of the components.

*Adaptec controller:*




































*ASUS Xonar Essence ST:*





















*Hitachi Ultrastar SAS HDD:*











*HD5870 back side:*











Some parts are a bit dirty, but I can't help it.

Also got some shots of the MB but I'll post those later


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 14, 2011)

^ that's sexy for sure.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, I wish I had a nice Macro lens 

I tried a nice macro shot of a cpu and it just isn't the same without a badass lens.


----------



## KieX (Jul 14, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Yeah, I wish I had a nice Macro lens
> 
> I tried a nice macro shot of a cpu and it just isn't the same without a badass lens.



If you have a DSLR, get a cheap second hand 50mm prime and some macro rings. Will give you Macro lens ability on the cheap 

EDIT: Pics for a pic thread! My R.A.T. 5 (ignore dust)

To the left a cheap prime with some rings and to the right a proper macro lens





Picture taken with the Prime+rings





Picture taken with the Macro lens


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## t_ski (Jul 15, 2011)

Would be nice if you can take a pic from each lens that shows the subject in the same way, so that way we might see if the difference from each.

Not that I have a DSLR: mine's a decent bridge camera though...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 15, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> i finally got my cable from HongKong with the mail today ^^
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110711/IMG_20110711_141816.jpg
> 
> ...


Where did you get that? I want something like that for my card.



_JP_ said:


> http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/5458/oscarx7noflash.jpg



Me three:


----------



## repman244 (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## _JP_ (Jul 15, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Me three:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110715/2011-07-15_03-18-51_293031.jpg


Two more and we can start a clubhouse.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 15, 2011)

repman244 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110715/DSC_5688.jpg



You need to call an exterminator, or get a cat.


----------



## repman244 (Jul 15, 2011)

I think I've got 1 or 2 more somewhere 

I do have a cat actually, you can see him here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2341012&postcount=17159


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 15, 2011)

repman244 said:


> I think I've got 1 or 2 more somewhere
> 
> I do have a cat actually, you can see him here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2341012&postcount=17159



Nice black cat.  He's the one who got in the box, like any self-respecting cat would. 

I have a large cat too.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 16, 2011)

My new case with a new camera but still need to figure the settings out


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 17, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> My new case with a new camera but still need to figure the settings out
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110716/013.jpg



More please sir.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 17, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> My new case with a new camera but still need to figure the settings out
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110716/013.jpg



If that pic was a girl it'd be called a tease  no one likes a tease but everyone likes a stripper so get ya cloths of biarch and show us ya hooties


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 17, 2011)

MMmmm SAS


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2011)

wow thanks guys!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 17, 2011)

looking good


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2011)

This 2mb is a pain in my ass! Either I'm doing something wrong or I'm stuck taking low rez photos to stay under the 2mb limit tpu has enforced. Any ideas on how to take HQ photos but still stay on the 2mb so I can upload?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 17, 2011)

try using www.myupload.dk


----------



## t_ski (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah, you either need to use another image sharing site or resize your images befoer posting them here.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 17, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> This 2mb is a pain in my ass! Either I'm doing something wrong or I'm stuck taking low rez photos to stay under the 2mb limit tpu has enforced. Any ideas on how to take HQ photos but still stay on the 2mb so I can upload?



I use photobucket. Works well and hasn't cost me anything yet.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2011)

Ummm, does this count as Sexy Hardware?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 17, 2011)

HA!. IN this heat you got ,I almost think it does! Too hot for gaming, with 6990, methinks!

Rig's looking good..how's the ram treating ya?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> HA!. IN this heat you got ,I almost think it does! Too hot for gaming, with 6990, methinks!
> 
> Rig's looking good..how's the ram treating ya?


Ah I'm air conditioned so the 6990 is good. You know funny thing is, when I was using the HAF 932 case my gpu ran 10c higher then this new case. And does the case look sweet! 

Ram is good by far lol. I hit 2100 9-9-9-23 1.675v and still trying so get a squeak more 
Thanks for the advice 

Plus ncix only sent the 1st set out with the price match... buggers lol!

Anyway the other set was an earlier bin but I haven't tested them yet.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah, you'd think I was a Mushkin rep or something, I recommend those sticks so often. But damn are they ever good! 

I got quite a few of us using them now...AMD and Intel alike! 

Mine are #'s 2. 3. 4. and 9 outta the same batch.

No 6990's local. Thinking about how I'm gonna get one...gonna have to sell some stuff, I think.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 17, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, you'd think I was a Mushkin rep or something, I recommend those sticks so often. But damn are they ever good!
> 
> I got quite a few of us using them now...AMD and Intel alike!


No doubt! One more thing... I dont need the ram fan blowing anymore... bloddy blue light from hell. 

I slit my throat pawning the 6950's off for this card, but well worth it lol. I just cant wait for the next driver... clocking has been a tad tricky this last driver..

So Muskin rep hmmm....


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 17, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> So Muskin rep hmmm....



LuLz. Nah, we got one on here already. Heck, i think we might have a Mushkin section!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 18, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> LuLz. Nah, we got one on here already. Heck, i think we might have a Mushkin section!


Link?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 18, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Link?



It's just a thread:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6083


----------



## Wile E (Jul 18, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Ummm, does this count as Sexy Hardware?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110717/beer.png



No, it counts as piss water.





cadaveca said:


> Yeah, you'd think I was a Mushkin rep or something, I recommend those sticks so often. But damn are they ever good!
> 
> I got quite a few of us using them now...AMD and Intel alike!
> 
> ...



I have the redline versions. Love them.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 18, 2011)

Same as yours. 1600Mhz 6-8-6-something @ 1.65v. Haven't really bothered to tweak the extended timings, so they are just on auto.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 18, 2011)

just to get he thread going back int he right direction


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 18, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Piss water? ummmm You Americans @ 3% is Piss water compared to us Canucks lol!!!
> 4%  your rolling around stupid hahaha





Wile E said:


> No, it counts as piss water.



no one can beat german beer at 5 percent...sorry guys!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> no one can beat german beer at 5 percent...sorry guys!
> http://img.fotocommunity.com/photos/7427707.jpg



We have some that are more than that. Right off the top of my head, I know Great lakes Brewing has a couple at 9.5%.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 20, 2011)

Belgian beers ftw.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 20, 2011)

Wile E said:


> We have some that are more than that. Right off the top of my head, I know Great lakes Brewing has a couple at 9.5%.



thats already "Starkbier", or "Doppelbock"... i thought the discussion was revolving around beer that tastes fine, not like beer barrel with banana 

We already brewed beer with 25,4%, if thats your only need,when drinking it


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey, you brought up the percentage. My accusation of piss water was based on flavor. The only good beers are amber and/or brown.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 20, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Hey, you brought up the percentage. My accusation of piss water was based on flavor. The only good beers are amber and/or brown.



Not true! To be exact, it was Fullinfusion, that brought up the percentage.
Thats a question of personal preference...Yellow colored beer tends to be more refreshing, when icecold, in my opinion, for example.
 real Starkbier is always brown, btw.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> *Not true! To be exact, it was Fullinfusion, that brought up the percentage.*
> Thats a question of personal preference...Yellow colored beer tends to be more refreshing, when icecold, in my opinion, for example.
> real Starkbier is always brown, btw.



*Ooops. Yep. Missed that.*

And no, if it's yellow, it's piss water, period.


----------



## repman244 (Jul 20, 2011)

Back on topic...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 20, 2011)

very good shots right there ^^


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 20, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> very good shots right there ^^
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110720/P1010315.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110720/P1010316.jpg



Looks smaller than I imagined


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 20, 2011)

its a 7" tab, so yeah, its small'ish, but still twice the size of a regular touch phone, and much better to type on it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 20, 2011)

sexy enough for you?


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 21, 2011)

noctua?


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 21, 2011)

Yep, that's the C12P.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 21, 2011)

that it is, just grabbed it for $50 which i thought was reasonable


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 22, 2011)

looks great TotalChaos how is the performance of that little Noctua?

it actually does look that high of a cooler 0.0


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 22, 2011)

performance seems fine, just put it in my rig and I think I may have too much paste applied


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 25, 2011)

kthxbai


----------



## Ross211 (Jul 25, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> kthxbai
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110725/320.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110725/319.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110725/322.jpg



Sexy 

I don't know why but the Asus P67 manual recommends DIMMs in slots A2 and B2 if you're running 2 sticks in dual channel.  It says it is for "optimal performance" in the manual.

/edit

Realized that's a Z68, not sure on where the DIMMs should be for 2 sticks.  Still recommends A2 and B2.



Spoiler


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 25, 2011)

you're right -.- they need to be in the blue slots lol

will do that later 

thx


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 25, 2011)

looking good


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 25, 2011)

thank you 

hopefully i will be buying a used DSLR camera around the 1st, but idk which one yet.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 26, 2011)

to me a good point and shoot like the Nikon P80 that I use is nice and easy to figure out. I have never used a DSLR camera


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2011)

A agree with Chaos....to me it comes down to a digital camera that offers the right option set. point and shoots have come a long way over the years, and if it has a good lens you are good to go. I actually use a DSC-F828 from Sony and its got to be 10 years old by now!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 26, 2011)

Mine is a "bridge" camera: a "point and shoot" with a DSLR-style body:


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 26, 2011)

Back OT:


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## cadaveca (Jul 26, 2011)

another:


----------



## Ross211 (Jul 26, 2011)

A setup I no longer use


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 26, 2011)

is that the 280?


----------



## Ross211 (Jul 26, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is that the 280?



Nope it's a XFX GTX 260 Core 216.  It's in a friends PC now with the stock cooler back on it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 27, 2011)

Just for effect


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 27, 2011)

Can haz inception?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 27, 2011)

you can haz a base within a base, I can't quite make out the third level though


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 27, 2011)

Can haz, can haz.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 27, 2011)

CaDave, you owe us some pics man.


NAOW!


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 27, 2011)

of whut? e-peen? OK:


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 27, 2011)

Reported for not posting hardware


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 27, 2011)

u jelly?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 27, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Reported for not posting hardware



Lots of hardware there.  I see Antec 1200OC, Corsair H70, hardware is there!

Would you rather this?:


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> of whut? e-peen? OK:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110725/boards.jpg



And I thought I had too many mobos!


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Lots of hardware there.  I see Antec 1200OC, Corsair H70, hardware is there!
> 
> Would you rather this?:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43012&stc=1&d=1311791609



Only hardware I see is a flaccid DVI cable. 


Thanks for the undershot.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 27, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> And I thought I had too many mobos!



That's not all of them, either. Those are just what I have ready to toss on the test bench when needed.

I mean, I do do reviews, right, so, naturally, I've got more hardware than what I need for personal use. I got ram kits, CPUs, PSUs, HDDs...coolers...



mlee49 said:


> Only hardware I see is a flaccid DVI cable.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the undershot.



I can see where you're coming from, and well, hmmm...what you noticed betrays you.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 27, 2011)

i stack motherboards like a bo$$


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 27, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i stack motherboards like a bo$$



I stack revuews like a bo$$. The A75 board reviews are incoming, just arrived on monday.


----------



## arnoo1 (Jul 27, 2011)

had that board for 6 days, i discovered because of you. forums friend that the sata600 controller is crap so i returned it and got my self a z68x-ud4-b3 xd







also a pic of my mommy's over kill pc




i5 2300
msi h61m e33 b3
4gb kinston ram
60gb corsair force 3 ssd
500gb storage drive(7200.11)
corsair cx430 v2
coolermaster cm690 adv2


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 28, 2011)

Just curious, anyone use a hood?


----------



## t_ski (Jul 28, 2011)

I have one, and it only sits backwards on my lens.  I figure it's only good for blocking the light off the lens, and I haven't had a need for it yet.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## t_ski (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## cadaveca (Jul 28, 2011)

APU?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 28, 2011)

Man, can't wait until this weekend so I can start joining in! Keep it up gentlemen!


----------



## HammerON (Jul 28, 2011)

t_ski said:


> http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/8909/loopo.jpg
> 
> http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/4967/psu1p.jpg
> 
> ...



Are you going to eventually water cool those 6970"s?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2011)

merge those cables lol, would look slick i think


----------



## t_ski (Jul 28, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Are you going to eventually water cool those 6970"s?



I'd like to, but not sure if I could swing another $300+ to get the matching nickel/acetal blocks I'd want.



(FIH) The Don said:


> merge those cables lol, would look slick i think



Care to explain (or post examples)?  I think I know what you might be talking about, but just not sure how to go about doing it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2011)

where you take one cable and make it cross another.

dont know what to say, woved? vowed?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 28, 2011)

Woven?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2011)

yeah thats it lol


----------



## t_ski (Jul 28, 2011)

Like braiding?


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 29, 2011)

Braiding how to


----------



## t_ski (Jul 29, 2011)

Yep, I'm familiar with braiding - just trying to clarify that's what Don meant.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 29, 2011)

only problem I see with doing it is shortening of cable length by half


----------



## t_ski (Jul 29, 2011)

Are these sexy?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (Jul 29, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Are these sexy?
> 
> http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/115/blueglow1.jpg
> 
> ...



Yes


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 29, 2011)

great shots T  get those babies under water.....naaauuuuuu 

DD, is that BP fittings?


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Don, how are you gonna give TSki crap about braiding when you have two of your 4 PCIE power plugs ziptied?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 29, 2011)

Don, those are Enzotech that Double D has. Their pretty nice..


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 29, 2011)

I love this thread, great pictures TPU'ers!


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 29, 2011)

Some sexy Hard-Wear!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 29, 2011)

dude wtf :S


----------



## t_ski (Jul 29, 2011)

That is wrong on soooooo many levels


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 29, 2011)

t_ski said:


> That is wrong on soooooo many levels



..and almost deserving of an infration


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 29, 2011)

you are SO in the mood for dealing out infractions atm, maybe you need one?


----------



## Ross211 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ah man good thing no one saw me taking a look at that here at work


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 29, 2011)

Ross211 said:


> Ah man good thing no one saw me taking a wank at that here at work



.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 29, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you are SO in the mood for dealing out infractions atm, maybe you need one?



No you?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 29, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> .


?
spamming again Don? 

Anyways that's not proper! funny is funny but really? Im suprised a mod didnt remove that dudes undie post. :shadedshu


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 29, 2011)

It's hardware, it's fairly close up.

It's not off topic lol.

I laughed.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 29, 2011)

got new rad?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 29, 2011)

H80, just thought it looked sorta cool.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Ross211 (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice skills there.  I see at least 1 opamp replaced and many of the decoupling capacitors have been removed and bypassed.

Supposedly the cap mod you did makes the DAC more stable and of course... gives better sound.

Have you replaced the power filter capacitor ?  I've been wanting to do the cap mod and also replace the power filter capacitor with a 2200uF 16V Blackgate on my X-Fi Xtreme Music.

Those 2200uF 16V Blackgate are hard to come by now.  I've heard you can replace the power filter capacitor with a Nichicon KG of similar microfarads and same/higher voltage.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 29, 2011)

Ross211 said:


> Nice skills there.  I see at least 1 opamp replaced and many of the decoupling capacitors have been removed and bypassed.
> 
> Supposedly the cap mod you did makes the DAC more stable and of course... gives better sound.



All the op-amps are replaced and caps bypassed. The caps were changed before, I'm looking for the pictures now. 

Yeah, I have skills.. Threw it at Random Murderer and said.. mod it.. 

Edit:

Power filter was changed also.. Try searching for my posts in the X-fi club house.. I know I placed details on it.. I'll also talk with RM to pm ya on the mods.. He was more crazy about modding my sound card then I was

Edit 2:








Edit 3:








Front Panel Mod


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 30, 2011)

whoops. pic woulda been better with my Dominator GTs!


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 30, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> whoops. pic woulda been better with my Dominator GTs!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110729/010.jpg



Then do it!


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 30, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Then do it!



Will do..once the camera batteries have charged!


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 30, 2011)

something different:


----------



## Techtu (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## t_ski (Aug 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


>



Agreed.  That one is hard to look at so early in the morning...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2011)

[yt]i5N1z3qPZMc&[/yt]

^^ is rather good to look at, f@ck me he makes some nice colors, will definately get some once its done


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> [yt]i5N1z3qPZMc&[/yt]
> 
> ^^ is rather good to look at, f@ck me he makes some nice colors, will definately get some once its done



Looks very interesting with that swirly thing going on in the res  Wonder if that gunk sticks on your blocks though...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2011)

he says it doesnt, tested out on a ek block and there wasnt gunk, but some glitter left yes, but you cant avoid that really

linky tp thread on bit-tech http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=213117


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 2, 2011)

Techtu said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110802/fgfdff.jpg



I love it!  Great play on depth.

Did you have a lens for that or did you post process it?


----------



## Techtu (Aug 2, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> I love it!  Great play on depth.
> 
> Did you have a lens for that or did you post process it?



Was shot using my 'point&shoot' with the fish eye effect.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2011)

ooooh zhinyyy


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 2, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110802/DSC02830.jpg



Best air cooler on the market, have one on my 470. Love it!


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 3, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> he says it doesnt, tested out on a ek block and there wasnt gunk, but some glitter left yes, but you cant avoid that really
> 
> linky tp thread on bit-tech http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=213117



That's way cool  almost looked like liquid soap for second I wonder how it'd go under UV


----------



## Wile E (Aug 3, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> [yt]i5N1z3qPZMc&[/yt]
> 
> ^^ is rather good to look at, f@ck me he makes some nice colors, will definately get some once its done



I'll stick with distilled water. That shit can't be good for your cooling hardware and can't be anywhere near as efficient as pure water. I don't care what he claims.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 3, 2011)

A couple more:


----------



## twicksisted (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 3, 2011)

you opting to buy a link, or you don't mind using the push button?


----------



## twicksisted (Aug 3, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> you opting to buy a link, or you don't mind using the push button?



Cant really say yet...just installed it today so I havent really played with it yet... seems to cool really well even on the low setting. Very happy with it so far


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 3, 2011)

I liked the results I got with my H80. They really improved the efficiency of theses AIO coolers this round.


----------



## twicksisted (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah im very happy with the H100, it fits nicely up top in the Cosmos S case... its not too loud though im sure some aftermarket fans will drop it even further... I just used the stock paste that was on the H100 heatsink... diddnt change it for MX-2 but the temps are so good im gonna leave it


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 4, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> Yeah im very happy with the H100, it fits nicely up top in the Cosmos S case... its not too loud though im sure some aftermarket fans will drop it even further... I just used the stock paste that was on the H100 heatsink... diddnt change it for MX-2 but the temps are so good im gonna leave it



What temps are you getting? Im deciding on the H100 or the Noctua D14 assuming the H100 will cool better but was just curious on how much lower it would be compared to the D14


----------



## twicksisted (Aug 4, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> What temps are you getting? Im deciding on the H100 or the Noctua D14 assuming the H100 will cool better but was just curious on how much lower it would be compared to the D14



ill do some proper testing tomorrow as today was 30c in Kent and my computer room was boiling! Tomorrow should be cooler and I will have time to mess around with stock & OC temps.

EDIT:

nothing fancy but I just did a 4.5ghz overclock and a short run of prime95... im sure if i tweaked the volts a bit I could bring that figure down... also perhaps using some aftermarket thermal paste and different fans in push pull etc.. right now the H100 is stock and my overclock was just to set the multi to 45 in bios. (ambient temp in my computer room at test time: 23c)







I was stuck between the H100 and D14 coolers myself but having never had a rad in my Cosmos S case before and it has the space uptop I swayed in that direction... The main reason i chose it is because im using tall ram sitcks in all the slots and that wouldve caused an issue with the D14 and height clearance, but Im guessing the D14 would be quieter due to its noctua fans. Its kind of a toss up between the 2 really, the H100 looks awesome and leaves the motherboard area free and airy expelling all the warm air out the case but its stock corsair fans are a bit loud at full pelt... the D14 has massive cooling and is quiet but leaves the motherboard area covered up if you want to change ram sticks and also pushes warm air around inside the case instead of expelling it.


----------



## Techtu (Aug 4, 2011)

And my personal favourite...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2011)

nice job 

did you lap the cooler aswell?


----------



## Techtu (Aug 4, 2011)

I've started it but it's something I'm going to need more prep with, the weight of these Xigmatek S1283's don't make it easy to get the job done.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 4, 2011)

Don't lap an HDT cooler much, or you can rip right through the heatpipes.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 4, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> ill do some proper testing tomorrow as today was 30c in Kent and my computer room was boiling! Tomorrow should be cooler and I will have time to mess around with stock & OC temps.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Thanx bro, I appreciate the results, looks like the H100 cools pretty damn well but either way, D14 or H100 you can't go wrong with either guess it comes up too personal taste or like you said, space as the D14 is one big mofo


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 5, 2011)

now playing:


----------



## twicksisted (Aug 5, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Thanx bro, I appreciate the results, looks like the H100 cools pretty damn well but either way, D14 or H100 you can't go wrong with either guess it comes up too personal taste or like you said, space as the D14 is one big mofo



Also worth noting is that nothing can really go wrong with the D14... whereas the H100 can have all sorts go wrong with it... leaks, pump failure etc... so if youre after something that will last you, then D14


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 5, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> Also worth noting is that nothing can really go wrong with the D14... whereas the H100 can have all sorts go wrong with it... leaks, pump failure etc... so if youre after something that will last you, then D14



Thanks bro I think I might aim towards the D14 as I won't have any troubles with space


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 5, 2011)

Going from the dirty nasty dust filled tread to this one is like pr0n


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 5, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Going from the dirty nasty dust filled tread to this one is like pr0n



That's so wrong, yet so right.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 5, 2011)

C'mon Imagine a night with a newly lapped PII x6, she's a bit crazy, and likes to go fast!


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 5, 2011)

It's an absolute orgy of cores LOL sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 5, 2011)

No, not cool bro. Too far. Just no.


 KIDDING, nice one


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 5, 2011)

She's a tight fit!






More to come.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 5, 2011)

is that what she said 

Nice can't wait to see more


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## twicksisted (Aug 5, 2011)

Heres a shot of my 40" samsung 1080p LCD telly hooked up to my rig... was taken about a year ago... its not really sexy as i wasnt wearing a leopard skin thong and nipple clamps


----------



## t_ski (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, I rikey nipper crips


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 5, 2011)

MM pringles and beer.


----------



## Techtu (Aug 6, 2011)

A few more from the lapping I did.






























Lolz @ The original Xbox game


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 6, 2011)

what grit was the finest wet n dry that you used


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2011)

Techtu  if you keep showing that thing off your gunna make me wanna lap mine.


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Techtu (Aug 6, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> what grit was the finest wet n dry that you used



Because it was the first time I've ever lapped anything I went straight to the 2500grit... kind of have that gut feeling I should of gone for 1500 or something as it would of made the job a little quicker.



Kevinheraiz said:


> Techtu  if you keep showing that thing off your gunna make me wanna lap mine.



I might just spam your inbox with even more of them   .... DO IT


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2011)

D: I know if I do I'm gunna kill my proc.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 6, 2011)

shitty shot 

but i got my 2nd 2600K today


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2011)

O_O What did you do to your mouse?


----------



## Techtu (Aug 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> D: I know if I do I'm gunna kill my proc.



Just buy an ESD strap if your cautious... that's the smart thing to do anyway's 

.. and his mouse is just fine

Logitech MX-518 or some other one but with the same idea.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 7, 2011)

As promised:


























More in Your PC ATM.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm lovin the WC run there DD  nice n clean lookin


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 7, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Because it was the first time I've ever lapped anything I went straight to the 2500grit... kind of have that gut feeling I should of gone for 1500 or something as it would of made the job a little quicker.



yup last time I did a lap job I started with 900 dry then went 1500 wet and 2500 wet to finish all in a figure 8 pattern came out very nice I wish now I'd taken some pics to show it off it was almost mirror finish


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 7, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Just buy an ESD strap if your cautious... that's the smart thing to do anyway's
> 
> .. and his mouse is just fine
> 
> Logitech MX-518 or some other one but with the same idea.


Where would I even get one?/ what are the benefits of lapping your cpu?

Oh,  I thought he took some pliers or something to his mouse lol.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 7, 2011)

srsly i don't get why everyone even from a Core i7-8xx upgrades to Sandy Bridge it's not like it's that better


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 7, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> srsly i don't get why everyone even from a Core i7-8xx upgrades to Sandy Bridge it's not like it's that better



HUGE difference. Just take a look at one of my latest reviews. Memory performance allows my SB @ stock feel faster than 870 @ 4.2GHz...specifically in games. My 870 and Maximus III Gene are sitting here collecting dust because of this. Also keep in mind that I only bought into SB for reviews, but boy, am i ever glad that I did! In fact I ended up buying a second for my gaming rig shortly after!

This is STOCK:


----------



## Techtu (Aug 7, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> yup last time I did a lap job I started with 900 dry then went 1500 wet and 2500 wet to finish all in a figure 8 pattern came out very nice I wish now I'd taken some pics to show it off it was almost mirror finish



I went with a forward and back motion whilst rotating the chip every 15 to 20 minutes, and turned out pretty amazing imo, I'm tempted to do my brother's just for the fun of it 



Kevinheraiz said:


> Where would I even get one?/ what are the benefits of lapping your cpu?
> 
> Oh,  I thought he took some pliers or something to his mouse lol.



Ebay would be a good place to get one from, they don't cost much on there. 

I've seen no difference in idle temps but I do use C&Q with manual settings which keep idle temps between 28 - 30c as for the maximum temp ive only hit 41c even on the hot day we had here yesterday, which it would usually do that on a somewhat cooler day, so my experience is yes it does make a slight difference, worth doing? well that's just a matter of opinion/personal choice.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> srsly i don't get why everyone even from a Core i7-8xx upgrades to Sandy Bridge it's not like it's that better



for gaming and usual stuff? no its not faster imo

but its more fun to play with since it can easily hit 4.8 on a medium aircooler, i mean, find me another cpu that can do that

and its on par with the 6cores from intel when it comes to crunching


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 7, 2011)

I'd trade my 1366 for SB in a heartbeat


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2011)

sexy enough ?


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 7, 2011)

With a stock cooler? Tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2011)

quiet now lol

now shops are open on saturdays and sundays in my area, so couldnt get another cooler


----------



## t_ski (Aug 7, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> With a stock cooler? Tsk tsk tsk...



+1 :shadedshu


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 7, 2011)

:/ Big Bang Marshal but i am more into Asus' Maximus boards ^^; and if i need a highend motherboard for multi-graphics i would properly buy a Maximus Extreme-Z with Nvidia NF200 chip and not the Lucid 22102 chip, plus the NF200 chip is better when it comes to performance and not limited about drivers like the Lucid have had problems with ^^;


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 7, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sexy enough ?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110807/002.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110807/003.jpg
> ...



Okay, I'm about 80% sure you are in the mafia. How else would you afford that?


----------



## t_ski (Aug 7, 2011)

Don has connections...


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 7, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sexy enough ?




Would be more sexy without the granny-panty cooler.

A full 7 slots, eh? I'm more interested in the BIOS.



t_ski said:


> Don has connections...



In corrections?


----------



## theJesus (Aug 7, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> A full 7 slots, eh?


Maybe I can't count, but that looks like 8 to me.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 7, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Maybe I can't count, but that looks like 8 to me.



 I guess maybe I should stop drinking, evrything is becoming blurry...


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 7, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sexy enough ?



Indded.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> :/ Big Bang Marshal but i am more into Asus' Maximus boards ^^; and if i need a highend motherboard for multi-graphics i would properly buy a Maximus Extreme-Z with Nvidia NF200 chip and not the Lucid 22102 chip, plus the NF200 chip is better when it comes to performance and not limited about drivers like the Lucid have had problems with ^^;



this will mainly be used for crunching, and sometime soon i should be collecting some 4-5xx cards to fold on, so idc what chip is on the board


----------



## Wile E (Aug 8, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> I'd trade my 1366 for SB in a heartbeat



Not me. Doesn't make too much sense for us 6 core x58 guys. I'll hold out for SB-E 8 cores.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 8, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 8, 2011)

hmmmmmmm. stay on topic guys.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 8, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> hmmmmmmm. stay on topic guys.



hmmmmmmm. I'll listen to demands from you when you become a mod. Until then, you can ask us nicely to stay on topic.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 8, 2011)

Wile E said:


> hmmmmmmm. I'll listen to demands from you when you become a mod. Until then, you can ask us nicely to stay on topic.



Your being oversensitive.... he did ask nicely


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 8, 2011)

sigh. anyone has pics to post? i would appreciate it very much.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 8, 2011)

not the best, but i like blue lights lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 8, 2011)

got new toy


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 8, 2011)

plz through your stock coOler away. its destroying the ambience


----------



## t_ski (Aug 8, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> plz through your stock coOler away. its destroying the ambience



lolz


----------



## Techtu (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok I swear this is the last of those lapping pics... I really thought I uploaded ALL the better images of the job but here's a few more 



















I've just realised something and all I have to say is... I could of cleaned the rig before the photo's!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 8, 2011)

lol i might just go ahead and lap the i7 930 that isnt doing anything atm


----------



## Techtu (Aug 8, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol i might just go ahead and lap the i7 930 that isnt doing anything atm



I think you should... the pic's you'll post will be worth it alone


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 9, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> plz through your stock coOler away. its destroying the ambience



lol, youre funny dude! from what i have heard from you, youre not better than him!


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## t_ski (Aug 9, 2011)

Since we're posting lap pics...

I bought a used i7 920 that had a dent in the middle of the IHS.  Couldn't bare to use it that way...











You can see in the second pic the small spot near the center of the IHS.  Even after lapping it perfectly smooth to 2000 grit, I still did not get it all out.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 9, 2011)

It begs the question do CPU manufacturers actually pay any attention to people who lap their CPU's do they realise that we do it for a reason and if that reason is good enough why don't they just make their IHS's better by you know making them smooth and flat


----------



## t_ski (Aug 9, 2011)

Because we're such a small portion of the consumer base.  Even I have only done this to one CPU, though I've done a ton of heatsinks.  Besides, the way they make the IHS works perfectly fine for stock, so they can't justify it.

Maybe adding it to a top-of-the-line chip, but not anything else.  It's pointless for them.  Too bad...


----------



## Wile E (Aug 9, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Your being oversensitive.... he did ask nicely


Dammit, you old monkey, you are ruining the troll.

No he didn't ask nicely. There was no please. Even my 8 year old niece knows to say please when she wants something.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 9, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Dammit, you old monkey, you are ruining the troll.
> 
> No he didn't ask nicely. There was no please. Even my 8 year old niece knows to say please when she wants something.



My old definition......

Nicely = Even tone, no offence
Politely = please, thank you
unpleasant = red mist descending 
offensively = red mist engulfed, ban in the making


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 9, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lol, youre funny dude! from what i have heard from you, youre not better than him!



yes but atleast mines a 4 heat pipe stock cooler  not a piece of aluminium!


----------



## TotalChaos (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 9, 2011)

very good shot there ^^


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice shots, TC!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 10, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110809/018.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110809/035.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110809/039.jpg



Nice Sexy Gigabyte Shots There.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 10, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> yes but atleast mines a 4 heat pipe stock cooler  not a piece of aluminium!



Gotta love those little 4 HP stock coolers from AMD they're good for mild OC and are still quiet to boot I've got 1 sitting on top of an old Athlon64 3200+ OC'd to 3700+ and it never gets over 45c


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 10, 2011)

Some ram from my NF7-S days


----------



## TotalChaos (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> My old definition......
> 
> Nicely = Even tone, no offence
> Politely = please, thank you
> ...



I lol'd. I also lol'd at your reason for editing my post.


Kevinheraiz said:


> Some ram from my NF7-S days
> http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/4058/1000506g.jpg
> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/4670/1000502o.jpg


Back when OCZ still made some killer kits.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 10, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Some ram from my NF7-S days



Version 1.0 or 2.0


----------



## Ross211 (Aug 10, 2011)

I got a new toy 


























I cleaned the dust off my heatsink I swear


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 10, 2011)

I recognize that cooler from somewhere...


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 13, 2011)

just grabbed this today for 30 bucks


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 13, 2011)

is that an XT card or what+


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 13, 2011)

X1800xt Toxic!?! I think the X1900XTX had the other phase added on...and a red VRM heatsink?





One from me?


Here:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 13, 2011)

do you keep those boards you're testing there ?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 13, 2011)

Nope he gives them all to me....muhahahaha!


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 13, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is that an XT card or what+



its a X1950 XTX  
works to

http://www1.sapphiretech.com/us/products/products_overview.php?gpid=167


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 13, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> do you keep those boards you're testing there ?



Yes, mostly. That way when someone has an issue, I can toss the board/whatever on the test station and see what's up. TPU techsupport! 



sneekypeet said:


> Nope he gives them all to me....muhahahaha!




Ha!! You wish. More like you beg me to give them to you.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 13, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, mostly. That way when someone has an issue, I can toss the board/whatever on the test station and see what's up. TPU techsupport!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may have whined a bit for the G1, but the rest, meh


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 13, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I may have whined a bit



A Bit?Crying like my 5-year-old  little girl is just a little bit? 


Geez..I'd hate to see real whining!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 13, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> A Bit? Vrying like my 5-year-old is jsut a little bit? Geez..I'd hate to see real whining!



As if
I wouldn't even really say I even went to whining, I was just playing along

But I guess if you consider the statement..."you're shipping that to me, right?" is whining, go ahead and check that box, just as long as I get the board


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 13, 2011)

I'd check the "whiner box", but you stole all of the forms. No shipping for U!!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 14, 2011)

Softboxes anyone?

http://www.diyphotography.net/how-to-build-24-diy-softboxes


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 14, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I lol'd. I also lol'd at your reason for editing my post.
> 
> Back when OCZ still made some killer kits.





Athlonite said:


> Version 1.0 or 2.0


The heat sinks are heavy, I'm still trying to see if I can somehow pry them off to put on some ram 

And the ram or the board? lol. I'd check right now but It's 6am and the only way Im getting out of this bed is if I have to pee


----------



## specks (Aug 14, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/DSCF0135-2.jpg



Mmmm... Yummy


Edit: Why does everyone have cool new stuff and I get stuck with the same shit everyday?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 14, 2011)

Wish i had my digicam unpacked to share my old school joy!  Into the freezer they go to stay til tomorrow, hopefully regaining functionality back from 2 out of 4 of the sticks.


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 14, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/IMG00107-20110214-1839.jpg



LMAO! Where did you get that!?


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a few of them, promotional items I get from time to time

here is another one


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 14, 2011)

Heres some upclose shots with different F-Stops:

f/5.6 1/8 sec. ISO-200 at 135mm





f/16 1/4 sec. ISO-800 at 135mm


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 14, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110814/Capture087.jpg
> 
> Wish i had my digicam unpacked to share my old school joy!  Into the freezer they go to stay til tomorrow, hopefully regaining functionality back from 2 out of 4 of the sticks.



I think you need to change your custom user title to "DIMM Killer"


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 14, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I think you need to change your custom user title to "DIMM Killer"



You will never let me live that down will you?!  I need to be more specific, attempting to revive 2/4 sticks LOL.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 14, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Heres some upclose shots with different F-Stops:
> 
> f/5.6 1/8 sec. ISO-200 at 135mm
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110814/043re.jpg
> ...



Someone must have really taken care of that DFI, she looks almost brand new


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 14, 2011)

Is that my old board


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 14, 2011)

I think it is, I seem to remember getting it from you a couple years ago now?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep! W00t, went to another TPU member! That was bought new in January of 2009, and my girlfriend and I put the machine together in a Mini P180


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 14, 2011)

receipt is still in the box


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 14, 2011)

A little before and after for you.
They're the switches for my U2UFO. Only had enough sleeving to do one wire  please excuse the sandwich remnants in the background


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice job on the sleeving; I love those switches.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers, this is using some mod/smart braiding. I used to like the Phobya kits but they fray too easy after cutting. I've also got some unnamed, single-strand stuff :shadedshu absolutely terrible.
This mod/smart is only triple-strand like the Phobya, but it doesn't fray as easy. I've now started slightly burning the end of the sleeving after cutting to stop it fraying anyway so fraying is a thing of the past! This mod/smart stuff is like the poor man's MDPC-X


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice job on the sandwich



I mean sleeving


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 14, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Heres some upclose shots with different F-Stops:
> 
> f/5.6 1/8 sec. ISO-200 at 135mm
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110814/043re.jpg
> ...



Pic 1 has more depth of field, but I prefer pic 2.  Much more detail on the nice heatsink.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 15, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> A little before and after for you.
> They're the switches for my U2UFO. Only had enough sleeving to do one wire  please excuse the sandwich remnants in the background


Don't like the crust, eh?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 16, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Don't like the crust, eh?



Who does? It's worse then whole wheat! No one else has some sxc pics?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 16, 2011)

i like the crust, for example


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 16, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i like the crust, for example



But you're not human! You're some sort of machine of awesome.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 16, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> But you're not human! You're some sort of machine of awesome.



well, thank you! its not like i could bath in compliments normally!


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 16, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Don't like the crust, eh?





Kevinheraiz said:


> Who does? It's worse then whole wheat! No one else has some sxc pics?



That loaf was frozen and defrosted; I don't eat crust if the bread's been frozen. Yes, I'm very strange 

Some (very unprofessional ) piccys for you


How you doing Velvet Wafer?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 16, 2011)

scam, those images are pretty good. Not a fan of a flash, but it got the job done nicely for ya


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 16, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> well, thank you! its not like i could bath in compliments normally!



I thought robots don't bathe 

and @ Scam Is that a 470? That thing is hawt.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 16, 2011)

Cheers sneeky. Yea, it's quite dark in that corner of my living room  I've got the sheets out and some lights ready for a decent shoot, but I can never seem to find the time.

@Kevinheraiz: Yea, it's a 470; my baby  It's the first (decent) nvidia card I've bought and it's made my migraton to the green camp quite pleasurable!!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> @Kevinheraiz: Yea, it's a 470; my baby  It's the first (decent) nvidia card I've bought and it's made my migraton to the green camp quite pleasurable!!



O_O Why are you going to the green camp? Weren't you the one who had like 2 1200 watt psus? The only way you will repay the environment now is if you went Bear Grylz and drank your own piss.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> That loaf was frozen and defrosted; I don't eat crust if the bread's been frozen. Yes, I'm very strange
> 
> Some (very unprofessional ) piccys for you
> 
> ...



Ah, its okay... things are going forward now at least. thanks for your concern, i appreciate that very much! 

what is that fan thingy at the bottom of the first pic, on top of the psu?



Kevinheraiz said:


> I thought robots don't bathe


Data could not only bathe and sleep, he even was able to have sexual intercourse


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 16, 2011)

I feel really young right now, who is data?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 16, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I feel really young right now, who is data?



This guy here:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm surround by trekkies


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 16, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> O_O Why are you going to the green camp? Weren't you the one who had like 2 1200 watt psus? The only way you will repay the environment now is if you went Bear Grylz and drank your own piss.



Nope, you got me confused with someone else  no 1200 watt PSU's here. I moved to the green camp because I need a certain feature for my video editing ventures (Adobe Premiere's MPE). I'll probably still use an AMD card in my gaming rig, haven't decided yet.



Velvet Wafer said:


> Ah, its okay... things are going forward now at least. thanks for your concern, i appreciate that very much!
> what is that fan thingy at the bottom of the first pic, on top of the psu?
> Data could not only bathe and sleep, he even was able to have sexual intercourse



Aah, yea it does look like the PSU should be there, but it's actually not  This is a Raven 2 so that's actually the DVD drive bays. It's called a Jye-Jou ST-3141SS and it's a 4-drive HDD hot-swap caddy for my RAID array (see attachments)

Oooh... Has the Dark Knight arrived yet?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Aah, yea it does look like the PSU should be there, but it's actually not  This is a Raven 2 so that's actually the DVD drive bays. It's called a Jye-Jou ST-3141SS and it's a 4-drive HDD hot-swap caddy for my RAID array (see attachments)
> 
> Oooh... Has the Dark Knight arrived yet?



oh dammit, i didnt even saw that it was a raven 2!  now things are clear to me!

Yeah, sorry to not inform you earlier, the Dark Knight has arrived, and him and his Friend Robin...errr a Tube of MX2, have met each other to thwart the villains...errr cool the x2 in my tertiary rig i mean! 

Temps are very nice,and the cooler is pretty silent! thanks again, was a good buy! do you have heat?



Kevinheraiz said:


> I'm surround by trekkies


Indeed!
Learn you must, young padawan!


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 16, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> oh dammit, i didnt even saw that it was a raven 2!  now things are clear to me!
> Yeah, sorry to not inform you earlier, the Dark Knight has arrived, and him and his Friend Robin...errr a Tube of MX2, have met each other to thwart the villains...errr cool the x2 in my tertiary rig i mean!
> Temps are very nice,and the cooler is pretty silent! thanks again, was a good buy! do you have heat?



Aah, good to hear! I never had a chance to test the cooler out  Yea, my heat's in my siggy, thanks 

XFX 9800GT w/ L2 Accelero Pro:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 16, 2011)

These things are purty and soffft x_x







Heres that Zalman I got, it's kinda dirty but I got it reallllly nasty and I spent like 2 hours going fin by fin and it still wasn't very good. Some of the fins are bent but it doesn't seem to impact it at all


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2011)

please edit instead of double posting. its kinda pointless.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110817/DSC03080.jpg



That RAM looks great!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 18, 2011)

Got something in the mail today, the lady that brought it to my house was a substitute teacher I had this year, she remembered my birthday and wrote me something :3






 

















This shot looked good through the cam  guess most things look pree got on a tiny screen




I'm thinking of lapping that thing.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 18, 2011)

good shots kevin, just gotta work a bit with focus and ambient lighting instead of using flash


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 18, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> good shots kevin, just gotta work a bit with focus and ambient lighting instead of using flash
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110818/025.jpg



Ouu that thing is purty! and I tried, just trying to take these pics made me realize how all the lamps I have give off a ugly yellow light :shadedshu I did have a strong light off on the side. This is a semi old kodak, only has auto focus. I guess the light problem would cause that.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 18, 2011)

use natural lgiht, its the best you can get


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 18, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> use natural lgiht, its the best you can get



 What's that  Maybe I should clean off the patio tables and such for my next photo shoot ;3

I'm liking this thing. I can finally record with fraps with decent fps. With out recording my average fps is 100, on high. WEEO


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 18, 2011)

glad it arrived safe and sound


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 19, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> glad it arrived safe and sound


 
Small problem with shipping, but it just took another day, no biggie. Thanks again! 

Now that I have a decent proc/videocard, ya'll should expect some ripjaw pics from me :3 
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231308


----------



## Luke (Aug 21, 2011)

Just the stock cooler for a Intel i7 970


----------



## repman244 (Aug 23, 2011)

Bought a new mouse, it was a steal for only 20€


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 23, 2011)

repman244 said:


> Bought a new mouse, it was a steal for only 20€
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110823/DSC_6935.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110823/DSC_6936.jpg
> ...



Looks nice for a HP mouse  How well does it play?


----------



## repman244 (Aug 23, 2011)

So far extremely well, really like the DPI switch and it fits my hand nicely.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 23, 2011)

repman244 said:


> Bought a new mouse, it was a steal for only 20€
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110823/DSC_6935.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110823/DSC_6936.jpg
> ...



Hey.  That's my mouse! 

Fits my hand well and I like it a lot.  The only problem I have is when left clicking to fire, my thumb also hits the upper side button.  So I tend not to set that anything.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 23, 2011)

i dont have the best camera, but i took some shots of my new mouse when it arrived this morning.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 23, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i dont have the best camera, but i took some shots of my new mouse when it arrived this morning.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110823/Capture624.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110823/Capture625873.jpg



Would like to know how the wireless works for gaming.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 23, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Would like to know how the wireless works for gaming.



fantastically. that said, the receiver is less than 6 inches from the mouse, since my keyboard has a USB port there. i'm using a regular 1.5 AA battery and not a 1.2v rechargeable atm, which may influence things.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 23, 2011)

will a wireless keyboard boot into bios?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 23, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> will a wireless keyboard boot into bios?



if it has its own USB receiver, yes. if you sync it over bluetooth, no.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 23, 2011)

repman244 said:


> Bought a new mouse, it was a steal for only 20€
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110823/DSC_6935.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110823/DSC_6936.jpg
> ...



Had one of those a while ago, it was too small for my liking lol, I gave it to my sister. She probably broke it by now


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## TotalChaos (Aug 25, 2011)

looking good


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks 

i want to get a fitting that makes the res sit right ontop of the pump to lower the whole res by 2" ca, so i can add the second rad in the top of the case


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 26, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/983773cf1d7.JPG/
> 
> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/983775cf1d7.JPG/



Very purdy. Question though, TheDon. 

I thought you once wrote that you didn't like compression fittings.  Am I wrong or did you change your mind?

And what size fittings/tubing do you use?

Thanks.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 26, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/983773cf1d7.JPG/
> 
> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/983775cf1d7.JPG/



the B&W pic was much better.  Post that one up in here Don


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 26, 2011)

SuperGeekPorn Of many exotic GPUs, coming soon...


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 26, 2011)

2 old Nvidia gfx's i had laying around they *should* work, but long time i have tested them 












































and yeah the numbers have been a bit photoshopped so no one get wierd ideas even they r old 

and i took them with my shaking hands with my LG Optimus 2x


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 27, 2011)

*hmm*

Hey hater? yes you! watcha know about GPUs?! heh?!
Ill show u some GPUs!

look what we got here hater:
AMD: Radeon HD6850 HD6850 HD6870 HD6950 HD5870 HD6970 HD6990 
NVIDIA: GTX550TI GTX4601GB GTX560TI GTX480+cooler for this hog, Freaking MSI Freaking lightning GTX580 1.5GB that does 975MHZ core hater!


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the pic of my new cards. I expect them by next friday, thanks.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 27, 2011)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Hey hater? yes you! watcha know about GPUs?! heh?!
> Ill show u some GPUs!
> 
> look what we got here hater:
> ...



*_* Sharing is caring, can I please just have a 6990 and a 6970 pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 27, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Very purdy. Question though, TheDon.
> 
> I thought you once wrote that you didn't like compression fittings.  Am I wrong or did you change your mind?
> 
> ...



yeah well, it was an emergency, aquatuning sent me the wrong size barbed fittings, (3/8 and i ordered 1/4" threads)

but anyways, one of the local forum members had just enough for me to get going, which was very awesome of him 

its 13/10mm (3/8) tubing, fittings are 1/4" thread and 3/8 - 13/10mm


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 28, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah well, it was an emergency, aquatuning sent me the wrong size barbed fittings, (3/8 and i ordered 1/4" threads)
> 
> but anyways, one of the local forum members had just enough for me to get going, which was very awesome of him
> 
> ...



Well the fittings look nice.  As long as they aren't leaking, it's all good.


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 28, 2011)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Hey hater? yes you! watcha know about GPUs?! heh?!
> Ill show u some GPUs!
> 
> look what we got here hater:
> ...



What's more annoying is that all of those cards are better than mine


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 28, 2011)

urs is better then the shity GTX550TI, cheer up


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 28, 2011)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Hey hater? yes you! watcha know about GPUs?! heh?!
> Ill show u some GPUs!
> 
> look what we got here hater:
> ...



so, what do you want with that many cards? you should have bought an SSD instead, and some faster ram


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 28, 2011)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> urs is better then the shity GTX550TI, cheer up



Ok ok, so I missed one


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2011)

i could care less lulz 






oooops  it brokezzzz


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2011)

Awwwwww, someone just voided their warranty


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 28, 2011)

Everybody pops the cherry eventually.


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 28, 2011)

Those stickers were made to be REMOVED....


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 28, 2011)

huu humm AGP !! ?? Want some ??


----------



## repman244 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 28, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i could care less lulz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110828/001.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



what are your plans with the internals, or the shell?


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 29, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> huu humm AGP !! ?? Want some ??


Yes, please. 
One like those would be kinda overkill with my AXP, but I think my C2D wouldn't complain.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 29, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> what are your plans with the internals, or the shell?



yellow


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 30, 2011)

(fih) the don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110829/048.jpg



gtx 280? :3


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 30, 2011)

5


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 30, 2011)

Ahh, I was close :3 Google has failed me


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 6, 2011)

A new toy arrived today!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 6, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 6, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> A new toy arrived today!
> 
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/twicksisted/_DSC0273.jpg
> 
> ...



I hate you:shadedshu

Lol jokes, very nice indeed, more pics please installed into rig

I was going to buy 2 of these until I realized I had no money


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 6, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> I hate you:shadedshu
> 
> Lol jokes, very nice indeed, more pics please installed into rig
> 
> I was going to buy 2 of these until I realized I had no money



Its up and running now, but i had to use their ugly power cable adapters so it dosent look too good (yet)... i will have to buy some nice black prebraided 8pin leads, then i'll post it up


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 6, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> A new toy arrived today!
> 
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/twicksisted/_DSC0273.jpg
> 
> ...



nice card but u don't even make me jealous, the GFX i want is the EVGA GeForce GTX570 Classified ^^; (bcs it's the only card i can afford i will never be able to buy a new GTX580 anyway)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 6, 2011)

only person that can make me a bit jelly is someone with a ASUS Marsbar


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 6, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> A new toy arrived today!
> 
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/twicksisted/_DSC0277.jpg



That's an expensive cat toy!


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 6, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> That's an expensive cat toy!



yeah they dont like the hardware much, only the boxes


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 6, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> A new toy arrived today!
> 
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/twicksisted/_DSC0273.jpg
> 
> ...



I regarded it as fair use to make lolcats from those first two pictures, which I posted at GN: http://www.generalnonsense.net/showpost.php?p=152367&postcount=90


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 6, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> I regarded it as fair use to make lolcats from those first two pictures, which I posted at GN: http://www.generalnonsense.net/showpost.php?p=152367&postcount=90



hah! awesome


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice that you like them.


----------



## TotalChaos (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## TotalChaos (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2011)

nice shots Chaos 

could you get a picture of your light box?


----------



## TotalChaos (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2011)

love it when its so nice and simple 

what lights are you using?


----------



## TotalChaos (Sep 7, 2011)

compact florescent nothing special


----------



## t_ski (Sep 7, 2011)

Is that one you made or bought?


----------



## Ross211 (Sep 7, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110907/084.jpg



So this is where the magic happens ?


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 8, 2011)

Ross211 said:


> So this is where the magic happens ?



The last time someone said that to me, I shagged them


----------



## TotalChaos (Sep 8, 2011)

I bought it. It all folds up in a minute so it's portable too


----------



## Wile E (Sep 8, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> I bought it. It all folds up in a minute so it's portable too



Is it the one I posted a couple of weeks ago from Yugster? If so, I haven't gotten to use mine yet, but I was playing with it, and I do like it a lot.


----------



## TotalChaos (Sep 8, 2011)

link?


----------



## TotalChaos (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## TotalChaos (Sep 8, 2011)

This is where it happens 



Ross211 said:


> So this is where the magic happens ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2011)

That's a badass pic TC


----------



## t_ski (Sep 8, 2011)

wile e said:


> is it the one i posted a couple of weeks ago from yugster? If so, i haven't gotten to use mine yet, but i was playing with it, and i do like it a lot.





totalchaos said:


> link?



+1


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 8, 2011)

i got my Asus Xonar Essence STX with the mail today from Holland 
















Just some quick shots with my phone ^^;


----------



## repman244 (Sep 8, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> i got my Asus Xonar Essence STX with the mail today from Holland
> 
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac53/puma99dk/IMG_20110908_223610.jpg
> 
> ...



You are going to enjoy that card very much


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 8, 2011)

repman244 said:


> You are going to enjoy that card very much



yeah, now i just need to found out Asus' software and crap it's danish not english 

yeah i got danish keyboard and changing clock, keyboard and more some programs starts up in danish not english as the rest of my Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 x86 >.<


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 8, 2011)

i hope you arent just using some shitty 100$ speakers with that card


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 9, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i hope you arent just using some shitty 100$ speakers with that card



haha, i am gonna use my Logitech Z-2300 when i wanna use speakers but, i mostly uses my Creative Aurvana Live! headphones. (they r around 94USD in DK)

Creative Aurvana Live! 3.5mm Gold-Plated/6.3mm Connector Circumaural Headphone


----------



## TotalChaos (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (Sep 9, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110908/002.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110908/007.jpg



Second pic is awesome


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 9, 2011)

pure awesomesauce Chaos 

found a old pic, but love it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 11, 2011)

another oldie lol


----------



## TotalChaos (Sep 12, 2011)

cool effect


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 12, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> another oldie lol
> 
> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/994274e432f.jpg/



when u say oldie than it's a GTX295?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## twicksisted (Sep 16, 2011)

Took these photos to sell my old HD5850... not really closeups but its a pretty good looking card none the less


----------



## TotalChaos (Sep 16, 2011)

5850's rock but I gather the 580 rocks more


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 16, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> 5850's rock but I gather the 580 rocks more



totally!!!  
I just hope its enough to max out BF3 on my 24" monitor... thats kinda why i got it


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 16, 2011)

That is one classic GPU what will be written on the history's greatest GPUs ever. back in december 2009 i had the reference XFX HD5850, then i had sapphire's one too...
whoever bought it back then made a very smart decision


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 16, 2011)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> That is one classic GPU what will be written on the history's greatest GPUs ever. back in december 2009 i had the reference XFX HD5850, then i had sapphire's one too...
> whoever bought it back then made a very smart decision



Had the XFX too, but even though the card was remarkable, the grey stripe errors at that time were really bogging down the 5 series experience.


----------



## TotalChaos (Sep 16, 2011)

I had an Asus and Sapphire card, both reference designs, I wish I had hung on to them.


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 16, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> I had an Asus and Sapphire card, both reference designs, I wish I had hung on to them.



Why, surely your HD6950 is better or do you have another rig you'd have used them in?


----------



## TotalChaos (Sep 16, 2011)

I am happy with my 6950 which is also a reference model. I just have a soft spot for the 5850's that were reference design as well


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 17, 2011)

nice shaman!


----------



## TotalChaos (Sep 17, 2011)

very nice indeed


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110916/_9164593.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110916/_9164589.jpg























I'm loving the shaman on my GTX 480!


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 20, 2011)

here is a quick snap of what gonna be the heart in my upgrade, but i haven't decided if i will pick a i5-2500K or a i7-2600K or if it's gonna be brand new or used ^^;


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 20, 2011)

Were's the rev B3 sticker, it is B3 isn't it


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 20, 2011)

tigger said:


> Were's the rev B3 sticker, it is B3 isn't it



ino, but it shouldn't be infected with the SATA bug as far as ino and it's Rev 1.1 that's what's labeled on the board, it has been used at a review sample on Tweak.dk


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice looking board


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 20, 2011)

tigger said:


> Nice looking board



yap and i got it for a really sweet deal, but i will post some pics later of the board to tease u all


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 20, 2011)

Have you fondled it yet


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 20, 2011)

tigger said:


> Have you fondled it yet



yeah i have, i looked at all the accessories and that, all there expect for one SATA cables it's suppose to come with 6 i have 5 but other than that i am happy with it -^_^-


----------



## stephen0205 (Sep 20, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb119/Coldstorm84/Thermalright Shaman/_9164590.jpg



Now thats nice, is that ram heatsinks ?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 20, 2011)

A pic


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 20, 2011)

XFX graphics cards seem to be very popular at the moment. Some nice rigs guys.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 20, 2011)

Another:


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 20, 2011)

i was like, should i just tease u all and let it be in the box and only letting u see it though the windows in the box? 






but nah i luv that Black, White and Grey theme by ECS so i took it out and here is some more pics ^^;






a big heatsink around the cpu socket i hope my Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 can be there 0.0





















the socket itself with gold in it:






the cooler for the Intel P67 chipset:






if u look close u can see a Lotes Sata3 connector (The Twins r going in does i think the two WD20EARX drives i got ^^; ) :






sry for the LED blitz on my phone but it's dark outside and the only place i got some oki light for photo's is in my kitchen ^^;


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> A pic
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43674&stc=1&d=1316541960



i first though was nice green water fall in lines ^^;


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 21, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> i was like, should i just tease u all and let it be in the box and only letting u see it though the windows in the box?
> 
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac53/puma99dk/ECS P67H2-A Black Series/IMG_20110920_203348.jpg
> 
> ...



Pic 2 looks like it is an actual B/W pic... is it?


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 21, 2011)

nope, even ECS call the theme it self the colour Black, White and Grey but i could be wrong ^^;


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 22, 2011)

My new Keyboard

This keyboard is PURE STYLE












RAZER FTW


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 22, 2011)

I see an Imperator mouse and the free Razer beer mat. Oh and a destructor mouse mat as well...

Except for the beer mat I have the same mouse/mat as you. Don't like their keyboards though, as they don't seem suitable for alround computing (typist friendliness).


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 22, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> I see an Imperator mouse and the free Razer beer mat. Oh and a destructor mouse mat as well...
> 
> Except for the beer mat I have the same mouse/mat as you. Don't like their keyboards though, as they don't seem suitable for alround computing (typist friendliness).



it is all razer, I also thought like you but you should buy one and change your mind once friend


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 22, 2011)

Just a little CPU cooler support....


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 28, 2011)

Sooooooooo, I got a new boot drive  I'm saving a good 3 or 4 seconds on boot time!




While at the pc store I was looking for black SATA cables, the cheapest one was $10!!! For one sata cable! So I just got a orange one and a black marker, A few more coats and it should be done  lol ghetto modding ftw.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 28, 2011)

:shadedshu That's just wrong.  You can go online to nearly any PC parts shop and buy a few cables and have them shipped for $10.  Or you can post a WTB to the forums here and someone will have an extra laying around...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 28, 2011)

t_ski said:


> :shadedshu That's just wrong.  You can go online to nearly any PC parts shop and buy a few cables and have them shipped for $10.  Or you can post a WTB to the forums here and someone will have an extra laying around...



Yeah, I would get it if it's like 3 feet long, but it was a normal sized SATA cable, he did have those generic orange and red ones for 50 cents... If this one does turn out iffy I'll just post a WTB, the sata cables I have now are red and orange and it's horrible. (pic) If I can get 2 black and one blue right angle it would be awesome.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 28, 2011)

I have some blue right angle ones if you need one.  Let me know how long you need...


----------



## mav2000 (Sep 28, 2011)

Heres a few for you guys:


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 29, 2011)

i bough this one yesterday:




















atm i am running 4390mhz i dunno why fsb is only 99,8mhz  but well it's running and my old Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 can still with on this board, i was like could it even fit, but i didn't actually grap a pic of that sry


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 29, 2011)

im curious as to why that thing "MALAY" is written. very curious.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 29, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> im curious as to why that thing "MALAY" is written. very curious.



maybe this? - Intel CPU Markings (ie. Malay vs. Costa Rica)

but well all min C2D, C2Q, i7's i have had said Malay and some of the old P4's i had said Costa Rica but i dunne what they mean i don't think one is better than the other


----------



## arnoo1 (Sep 29, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> i bough this one yesterday:
> 
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac53/puma99dk/ECS P67H2-A Black Series/IMG_20110928_214355.jpg
> 
> ...



my 2600k does it to fsb @ 99.8mhz x43


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 29, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> my 2600k does it to fsb @ 99.8mhz x43



i dunno if it's the board, bios or cpu :/


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 30, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> i dunno if it's the board, bios or cpu :/



most likely Mobo + BIOS the clock gen crystal used isn't giving exactly the right base clock so the multiplier gets the wrong clocks and so on and so forth just OC by 1MHz and all should be good


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 30, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> most likely Mobo + BIOS the clock gen crystal used isn't giving exactly the right base clock so the multiplier gets the wrong clocks and so on and so forth just OC by 1MHz and all should be good



i dunno where in the bios i can do that


----------



## Chewers (Oct 2, 2011)

Taken with Canon 40D


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 2, 2011)

Chewers said:


> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...NI/AAAAAAAAAA4/YaDuRQlNnhI/s1024/IMG_1059.JPG
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...1I/AAAAAAAAAA8/7WaiwOxBZPg/s1024/IMG_1087.JPG
> 
> ...



Nice pics.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 2, 2011)

I like UNLEASHED ! Intel CPU'S FTW !


----------



## Grnfinger (Oct 2, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Yeah, I would get it if it's like 3 feet long, but it was a normal sized SATA cable, he did have those generic orange and red ones for 50 cents... If this one does turn out iffy I'll just post a WTB, the sata cables I have now are red and orange and it's horrible. (pic) If I can get 2 black and one blue right angle it would be awesome.



I have a few black ones laying about pm me your addy and I'll send them out Monday


----------



## t_ski (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 2, 2011)

very nice looking


----------



## sixequalszero (Oct 3, 2011)

Wanna screw?


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 3, 2011)

sixequalszero said:


> Wanna screw?
> http://oi52.tinypic.com/1zg7o05.jpg



Not my type


----------



## t_ski (Oct 3, 2011)

I've heard he's a flathead...


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 3, 2011)

sixequalszero said:


> Wanna screw?
> http://oi52.tinypic.com/1zg7o05.jpg



You need a bit of Macro love, and you should put something cool in the background (just an opinion)

Like this maybe?  (old pic for those who have seen it before)







And a new image, just because I like it!


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 5, 2011)

i got my Intel X25-M G2 80GB SSD (34nm NAND) with the post today and the sender he really liked ducktape the box was totally covered in black ducktape 

but here it is:





just a big shot, even ino it's dark but it's not that sunny today and i didn't have any light i could use.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2011)

its duct tape, not duck tape. quack quack.


i'll get a pic of my SSD for you, once we get some decent sunlight...


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 6, 2011)

Mussels said:


> its duct tape, not duck tape. quack quack.



I believe duck is a name from WWII where the tape originated as some stories go, never the less it was a slang term then. Today what most people consider Duct tape isn't supposed to be used on ducts anyways, that is what the metal tapes are for


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 6, 2011)

Mussels said:


> its duct tape, not duck tape. quack quack.


Actually, its both.
Duck Brand Tape
The first name it had was DUCK tape tho.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2011)

only because americans cant spell.


i hold to my assertations! moderator raaaaaaege!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 6, 2011)

Mussels said:


> only because americans cant spell.
> 
> 
> i hold to my assertations! moderator raaaaaaege!



What a bold statement,Mussels! 
Im only a German, and even i know how bad the spelling of Australians is! 

(i once had Australia in geography in bilingual language... a whole year... before that i never would have knewn what Boondocks were! )


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2011)

leave the boonies out of this, they got nothing to do with our kerfuffle mate.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 6, 2011)

Mussels said:


> leave the boonies out of this, they got nothing to do with our kerfuffle mate.



dammich, i kann literally hör you talking!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2011)

sun came out for a sec, so heres some less blurry shots of my SSD.







personally, i love the simple, clean look of SSD's.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 6, 2011)

Mussels said:


> sun came out for a sec, so heres some less blurry shots of my SSD.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111005/Capture664.jpg
> ...



I love this OCZ sticker, i sticked mine directly to the front of my case


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> I love this OCZ sticker, i sticked mine directly to the front of my case



you have no idea how excited i was when my second hand SSD still had the sticker untouched


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 6, 2011)

Mussels said:


> you have no idea how excited i was when my second hand SSD still had the sticker untouched



Hear, Hear! i have never seen a better sticker to show off, even a few of my Buddies that know as much about rigs, as i know about politicial intriguing, recognized it and spoke to me, asking what it means


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 6, 2011)

All I have to say... I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2011)

dont be stupid.


my stickers were all on my wardrobe, until i got my first PC...


----------



## btarunr (Oct 6, 2011)

He knew how to make a trollface even back then.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 6, 2011)

Mussels said:


> its duct tape, not duck tape. quack quack.
> 
> 
> i'll get a pic of my SSD for you, once we get some decent sunlight...



Quack! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Si0mib2Fpc


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 6, 2011)

it was only a quick shot and i will install windows 7 on it, when i am done taking some backup.

maybe i will have some decent light where at home instead


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 6, 2011)

better light now and more clear pic ^^





i was like wow when i rebooted my pc when it started up after i installed all my programs again in my reinstalled windows 7, it was like so fast


----------



## sixequalszero (Oct 6, 2011)

If it was like fast, wouldn't that mean it was fast?


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 6, 2011)

it's my first SSD ever so i maybe a little amazed that's all ^^;


----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 7, 2011)

we all go through SSD heaven but you will get used to it real fast also  Enjoy it while the feeling is still there


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> it's my first SSD ever so i maybe a little amazed that's all ^^;



i know that feeling. atm i've just thrown a few games on mine, no OS... its quite impressive how the occasional load times and stutter are just gone. its so smooth now.


you'd think 2x500GB drives in raid 0 could handle modern games without lag, but noooooo


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 7, 2011)

hehe, i actually run my games of a WDC Green 500gig xD

but yeah i tired Rage yesterday for about 1~2hours or something, it ran fine, and everything is less laggy ^^


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 8, 2011)

very nice


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 8, 2011)

so how many graphices r u planning on running in that golden board sneekypeet?

it's a nice board and i hope u will put a Bulldozer in it


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 8, 2011)

two for now, not set on anything specific yet. Plans are for BD


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 8, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> two for now, not set on anything specific yet. Plans are for BD



Just looking at the pictures and was going to ask if you had bulldozer to go with it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 8, 2011)

Mine is Blue:


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 10, 2011)

taken on my phone cam!!! nokia c6-00


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2011)

fair bit of distortion there, look at the screws on the HSF retention. looks zoomed in.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 10, 2011)

true true... but its only a cellphone camera. also i focused on the chipset, and the sharpness was set at max, so the unfocused parts got jagged as well.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 10, 2011)

make sure you zoom out, because digi zoom makes pics blurry.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 11, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> true true... but its only a cellphone camera. also i focused on the chipset, and the sharpness was set at max, so the unfocused parts got jagged as well.



dont oversharpen. better with a little fuzz than so much distortion.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 11, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> make sure you zoom out, because digi zoom makes pics blurry.



i dont zoom at all. zomming only crops the image


----------



## TIGR (Oct 13, 2011)

de.das.dude, I think that looks good for a camera phone. Then again, I'm rocking out a four-year old Samsung Hue.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 13, 2011)

introducing the newest addition




*clap clap clap*


----------



## Frick (Oct 13, 2011)

What is that brown stuff on the case??


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 13, 2011)

Frick said:


> What is that brown stuff on the case??


4 Fe^2+ + O2 → 4 Fe^3+ + 2 O^2−















Spoiler: A.K.A.



Rust.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 13, 2011)

Poor lighting can really destroy a pic. Dammit.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 13, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> 4 Fe^2+ + O2 → 4 Fe^3+ + 2 O^2−



you have been studying chemistry i see


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 13, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Poor lighting can really destroy a pic. Dammit.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43941&stc=1&d=1318523056



looks like poor seetings were used. epic reviewer but n00b photographer LOL


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 13, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> looks like poor seetings were used. epic reviewer but n00b photographer LOL



So true. It takes alot of time for me to get good pics for reviews, but I'm not re-shooting very often any more.

Seriously though, with proper light for the camera's settings, it's a far different situation. Trying to figure out what settings are needed for each lighting situation is just way beyond me, and I'm to lazy to click buttons to change it.

Good pics are for reviews.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Thrackan (Oct 13, 2011)

That bubbles pic is pretty awesome


----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 14, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111013/037.png



Very nice shot.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 14, 2011)

Just painted the upper plate of my CPU waterblock Enzotech sapphire REV A in nice a black matt color.


Enjoy.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 14, 2011)

Stop it. I want water again.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 14, 2011)

haha............ NO !


----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 14, 2011)

looks great


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 15, 2011)

So guys, look what I got in the mail today


----------



## Mussels (Oct 15, 2011)

that is not a close up!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 15, 2011)

EHEHEH :3 fixed

It's amazing for games :3 I can finally play witcher 2!


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 17, 2011)

i bought myself a little new thing, for my pc ^^;

too bad the pcb ain't black, it's brownish.












NEC USB 3.0 Controller Chip is labelled China not Japan 




yeah focus lost, my phone foscued up at the Marvel SATA 6.0gb/s chip.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 17, 2011)

Did a little home networking this weekend.  Looks like a spider!


----------



## TIGR (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't want to make everyone jealous, but I decided it's time for an upgrade.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 17, 2011)

That chip looks good for its age


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 17, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> too bad the pcb ain't black, it's brownish



Brown like chocolate, brown like poo
You're a pretty colour and love you


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 17, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Brown like chocolate, brown like poo
> You're a pretty colour and love you



haha me no brown me white srsly even my black tattoo never got coloured up it still looked like something u just put on


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 18, 2011)

You can see more here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153745


----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 19, 2011)

Mounting system looks pretty decent.


----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 20, 2011)

yep it's easy and seems sturdy. I have not used it yet so no idea on performance


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh the joy, first AMD rig since my 939 days, and it arrived with a note






*shakes fist* Damn you erocker!!!!!


----------



## TIGR (Oct 22, 2011)

On that note, the last CPU I posted in this thread was just too much for me to handle, so I decided to downgrade a bit.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 22, 2011)

bulldozers have a silver based  housing?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 22, 2011)

TIGR said:


> On that note, the last CPU I posted in this thread was just too much for me to handle, so I decided to downgrade a bit.
> 
> http://www.tigrcs.com/1/img/IMG_4955e03.jpg



are they flat or are they a bit concave?


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey Tig, that wouldn't happen to be the chip you posted to me the other day would it?


----------



## TIGR (Oct 22, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Hey Tig, that wouldn't happen to be the chip you posted to me the other day would it?



Yep! Diffused in Germany, made in Malaysia, sold in the U.S., and shipped to Australia. For your convenience, phone support available from India.

You guys will have to ask Mafia about concave vs flat. I just gave it a quick look-over to make sure there was no obvious flaw, snapped a shot (and totally forgot to PM you a link Ryan lol), and sent it his way.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 22, 2011)

Its flat.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2011)

TPU Exclusive?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 24, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> TPU Exclusive?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111024/003.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111024/004.jpg



What kinda specs do these bad boys have? youre reviewing them? wasnt able to find anything on them in a quick search


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2011)

More details soon.  For now, those pics are all I can do.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 24, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> More details soon.  For now, those pics are all I can do.


signed a non-disclosure agreement,eh?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2011)

Nope.  Gotta do some testing. Just arrived. Don't wanna comment until I've played a bit.

If I had an NDA, I'd not have even posted the pics.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 24, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Nope.  Gotta do some testing. Just arrived. Don't wanna comment until I've played a bit.
> 
> If I had an NDA, I'd not have even posted the pics.



wherefore the sneakyness then?

come on, at least tell us the stock specs, that would be pretty interesting, in my opinion!


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh, i thought the sticker was in the pics! My bad!

2133 9-11-10-28, 1.65v, 4x4GB. Looks to be Hynix BFR.


----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.ergotron.com/Products/tabid/65/PRDID/378/language/en-CA/Default.aspx







Scored this on ebay for $31 NIB and $50 for shipping MSRP is $399 USD


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice score! I am jealous!


----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 26, 2011)

I love it, great score for sure and very simple to change position from seated to standing


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeha, that's my thing. Would be 100% fantastic for my bench station..I'd just bolt it to the wall, as I stand at that station anyway. I've been looking for something similar, and here you got one, and for DIRT cheap! Awesome score, man, awesome score.


----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 26, 2011)

best part was I had no expectation of winning I just dropped a lowball $35 maximum bid and forgot about it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Oh, i thought the sticker was in the pics! My bad!
> 
> 2133 9-11-10-28, 1.65v, 4x4GB. Looks to be Hynix BFR.









oh well, not the speed i had hoped to see, but at 4gb/stick thats still pretty decent! 

Im still happy with my 2400 10-12-11-48, 1.65, 2gb/stick Transcend Axeram... never encountered RAM before, which stored 2 timings, that were that different... 
One seems AMD optimized,even if odd, at 1440 6-8-7-17-29, and the other, is the above mentioned printed on spec, for Intel.
(They even have a thermal sensor integrated in each Module, but they only can be read out on an Intel based machine, not on AMD,sadly)

It is also the Cheapest 2400 that is available on the market, even tho the timings are a little bit too high... they also dont like to clock to low timings as good as my Ripjaws 2000 9-9-9 did, but at clocks 1600+, their clocking capabilities are much better. Also, they are icecold, even under a long time full load... the Ripjaws were pretty warm in the same scenario, so warm, that i needed to point a fan towards them, for my personal peace of mind.
Definetly recommended, even if its just to play around with high memclocks.

Chips should be PSC, some of the worser timing ones of the second best bin (i think there is a 2500 bin, but im not quite sure)


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah, currently available ICs...not so nice.


My Mushkin Blackline...that quite a few users have here now, do really well. 8-10-8 @ 2400, but takes 1.7v.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, currently available ICs...not so nice.
> 
> 
> My Mushkin Blackline...that quite a few users have here now, do really well. 8-10-8 @ 2400, but takes 1.7v.



every kit you can buy, or just single ones, or certain batches? i guess you mean the 2000 blacklines? seems like they also have PSC on them,right?


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 27, 2011)

My new Pump EK 2.2 little but powerful* 400 liters/H !! * Little beast !


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 27, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> My new Pump EK 2.2 little but powerful* 400 liters/H !! * Little beast !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice and pretty cheap pump, good for its price... but even a Laing DDC + with the stock top has 600l/h and much higher head pressure... the D5 is even heftier, but also, much pricier when bought new 
(you can solder every ordinary blue impellered DDC today to a DDC+, without any big soldering skills, so i only count the + variant)
I even have a 10 Euro aquarian submersible pump, and its 400/l.. but with just 1.2m head pressure


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 27, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> every kit you can buy, or just single ones, or certain batches? i guess you mean the 2000 blacklines? seems like they also have PSC on them,right?



I dunno about 2400 any more, but yeah, basically every kit will do 2133MHz @ 1.5v-1.6v, 9-10-9-28.

But, they are not 2000...they are 1600 MHz 6-8-6-24, and are Elpida, not PSC.


But I dunno about current kits, though. They went OOS, the, FullinFusion bought a set or two, and those are good as well. Now they are OOS again, and I have no idea is they will even come back in stock, or if current kits are as good.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 28, 2011)

A poor man's cathodes :3


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 28, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I dunno about 2400 any more, but yeah, basically every kit will do 2133MHz @ 1.5v-1.6v, 9-10-9-28.
> 
> But, they are not 2000...they are 1600 MHz 6-8-6-24, and are Elpida, not PSC.
> 
> ...



Are these Hypers or BBSE? My personal guess would be BBSE, but i could be wrong 

Clocking Ram is a pain on this old C2 955, in my opinion its a small wonder, that its able to run 1600 at all,@1.65, and with 2700 NB and 1.29v CPU/NB. I definetly need a better platform for that, in the Future! 



Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.imgur.com/l22x4.jpg
> 
> A poor man's cathodes :3



not a bad idea, even if shortlived!
I would recommend you tho, to post stuff like that in the ghetto mods thread instead, it belongs there much better.

The People watching this thread most times are only satisfiable, if sharp high quality pictures of extremely fast,freezingly cool, or brutally expensive Hardware are posted... 
I was told, that some even come here to fap, from time to time!


----------



## sixequalszero (Oct 28, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.imgur.com/l22x4.jpg
> 
> A poor man's cathodes :3



How much did they set you back?


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 28, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.imgur.com/l22x4.jpg
> 
> A poor man's cathodes :3



A poor man's cathodes? Cathodes already cost like nothing


----------



## sixequalszero (Oct 28, 2011)

That's what I was thinking, I got my two 20 cm long UV's for $20.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 28, 2011)

sixequalszero said:


> How much did they set you back?




$0.10 :3 I was at a wholesale with my dad and I saw a big box of 50 for $5 you would have to be crazy to turn that down 
I'm not actually gunna use them as cathodes, unless I get bored :3


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 28, 2011)

Had this for a few weeks now... mounted it on the ceiling now (hence the finger prints lol), just need to move all the crap out of this basement to turn it into a proper games/cinema room 

Projector is an Optoma HD600X-LV (720p native DLP projector).
looks lovely with BF3 in ultra, unfortunately my digital camera dosent like the low light levels so it looks fuzzy in the pics!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 28, 2011)

how can you play on such a big screen


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 28, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how can you play on such a big screen



Still getting used to it to be honest, though the enemies are a lot bigger at 150".
After adjusting the mouse sensitivity correctly, headshots are pretty easy


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 28, 2011)

I got bored so I decided to take a pic of the beast


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 29, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> I got bored so I decided to take a pic of the beast
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111028/Photo530.jpg



you missed a bit when you cleaned your desk


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 29, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> you missed a bit when you cleaned your desk



Now I see it too :c thanks for ruining the sexiness of the picture, now all I see is a SD card reader and dust


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 29, 2011)

That's OK the card is still sexy the dust is just the first thing I saw when I looked at the pic don't ask me why I noticed it I just did  (and no I'm no clean freak either)


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 29, 2011)

Love shooting tech.


----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 29, 2011)

nice one


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 29, 2011)

Heres one more, should have used tripod, i will next time.


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 30, 2011)

Here's one of the few pictures that I'm happy with. Excuse the dust, the system is still caseless.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice d.o.f  in your picture^, i like the way the pathway in space runs from the foreground to the background/focal point.
The dust adds "ambience" to the mood! lol. Keep them rolling please if you will!

I get that after 2 weeks here.    
By the sea.
{below}


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 30, 2011)

LOL


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 30, 2011)

this is after lapping with my dremel and 320grit. 320grit is lowest available in my country 





this is after applying paste properly




well almost. i fixed the scratches later, but didnt take a picture.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 30, 2011)

It looks cool the blue anodised on the asus motherboard.


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 30, 2011)

This is a very very old card. Upon taking these pictures I discovered the chips were made in my own country! 

Card measures a huge 267mm (10.51 inches) in length...that's longer than my 6870's.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 30, 2011)

I remember that I had one of those with 2x 4MB 32pin simms in the simm slots to they cost me $125 each


----------



## t_ski (Oct 30, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> This is a very very old card. Upon taking these pictures I discovered the chips were made in my own country!
> 
> Card measures a huge 267mm (10.51 inches) in length...that's longer than my 6870's.
> 
> ...



SoundBlaster AWE32?  I had one of them about 15 years ago (second time I said that this week)...


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 30, 2011)

t_ski said:


> SoundBlaster AWE32?  I had one of them about 15 years ago (second time I said that this week)...



To be completely honest with you, I have no idea what it is. I managed to acquire two really old machines about 4 years ago just because I like gathering old components. Surprisingly they all work, but everything is disassembled.

Funny thing is I was only around 3 years old when this came out, so I have no idea about it.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 30, 2011)

Hows the size of it, old tech is fascinating in its own way.

Good post!!! I used to collect old radios off of hard rubbish and use the tube amp in them for guitar practice amplifier, id disconnect the radio and solder on a jack input and use  my own speaker.

I wonder if that sound card still works, that card may have cost a small fortune in its day!!

Love seeing pictures.


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 30, 2011)

mediasorcerer said:


> Hows the size of it, old tech is fascinating in its own way.
> 
> Good post!!! I used to collect old radios off of hard rubbish and use the tube amp in them for guitar practice amplifier, id disconnect the radio and solder on a jack input and use  my own speaker.
> 
> I wonder if that sound card still works, that card may have cost a small fortune in its day!!



Last time I had it in its system it worked! Almost all the components of both systems function well...it was really surprising. I will get some shots of the other stuff, I reckon I have other big cards from the same system...probably network. But at 10.5 inches...hard to beat.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 30, 2011)

Quick pic i took while working with my m-ITX board


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 30, 2011)

Love how there's no focus on the VGA, it's usually where everyone focuses...it also took me some time to notice it's there!


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 1, 2011)

Mini itx? ^^^= unreal, It looks powerful, well kitted out.

Radeon 4350 "brand new" but old.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2011)

Some closeups in here:

(click for more pictures)


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 4, 2011)

yes.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2011)

That temp strip is so cool.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> That temp strip is so cool.



agreed


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 4, 2011)

Mussels said:


> agreed



Post whore!!! 

I agree too.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 4, 2011)

is that one of the new gigabyte x79 boards?

oh and that asus lappy looks smexyness, i are drooling


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 4, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is that one of the new gigabyte x79 boards?



Gigabyte?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 4, 2011)

-.-

ECS then? 

come on lol


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 4, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> -.-
> 
> ECS then?
> 
> come on lol



i can see that it looks like the ECS X79R-AX hope i didn't spoiled the surprise ^^;


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 4, 2011)

yeah found it on tweak.dk lol


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 4, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah found it on tweak.dk lol



i still luv their colour theme ^^


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 4, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> i can see that it looks like the ECS X79R-AX hope i didn't spoiled the surprise ^^;
> 
> http://legitreviews.com/images/news/2011/ecs-x79.jpg



That's either a really small girl or a VERY large board...


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 4, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> That's either a really small girl or a VERY large board...



Yeah they bread em tiny in Taiwan specially for jobs like this it's good money I hear


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 4, 2011)

Can you get the girl with the mobo?  Best motherboard accessory ever.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe the motherboards just huge!


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 4, 2011)

mediasorcerer said:


> http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/4773/sapphirev2005.jpg
> 
> 
> Maybe the motherboards just huge!



What video card is that? 

HD6950???


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's some inevitable dust again! Just dug out more old stuff...amazed at how clean this baby still looks.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2011)

those are about the same age as the dozen machines i had to replace at work a few weeks ago.


just add in lots of ash, melted plastic, and mould.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 4, 2011)

Mussels said:


> those are about the same age as the dozen machines i had to replace at work a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> just add in lots of ash, melted plastic, and mould.



Damn, people really believe in future proofing.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> Damn, people really believe in future proofing.



you shoulda tried repairing them, when the 'OS' they used (built on DOS) was tied to the network cards. couldnt do shit except take PSU's and hard drives from dead machines and swap them around until one worked again, and hope to hell the PCI/ISA network card was recognised in the other machine.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 4, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/2342/dscf1391.jpg



EEE-EYE-SUH!!!!!


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 4, 2011)

I still don't understand why nowadays we complain about the sizes of expansion card, those ISA expansion cards are massive.

The only OS I think was on that mobo when I received the system from someone that wanted to throw it away (pity, free vintage system), was Win 98. I have another Socket 7 mobo, will take some photos tomorrow.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 5, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> What video card is that?
> 
> HD6950???



Sure is, just arrived 2 days ago, its quite a nice card too, runs very cool, especially after i re-did the tp. I thought about flashing to 6970 but, whats the point? 3-5 more fps? Does all i need as it is, i just clock it up a bit when gaming etc, i know theres better gear out there, but i feel very grateful  to have such a nice card anyways.

ps, The shroud is really fugly tho, haha, id love to make a better one out of metal or cast that one in aluminium , and a wish it came with a backplate too, i thought i was ordering a reference sapphire but the picture on the add was not the same as what i got, but, cant be bothered to return.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 5, 2011)

mediasorcerer said:


> ps, The shroud is really fugly tho, haha, id love to make a better one out of metal or cast that one in aluminium , and a wish it came with a backplate too, i thought i was ordering a reference sapphire but the picture on the add was not the same as what i got, but, cant be bothered to return.



Happened to me with my 6870s

Expected a pair of these:






I got these:


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 5, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> Happened to me with my 6870s
> 
> Expected a pair of these:
> 
> ...



Yes its disgusting and sneaky really, they know everyone wants the reference cards and do a bait and switch, but they cover it by having written in obscure and tiny letters " picture may vary" or some such sh^%$#it!!!

I was FUMING, i waited a whole WEEK for a parcel to go from one part of melbourne to another!! like 80 kms or something, only to find it was a twin fan design, and i dont have a car atm so its a huge hassle for me to return, all i wanted was the reference model!!! 
That is the sexiest looking gpu in existence far as im concerned what amd did with that  boxey oblong shape and black/red edge, the one i have instead is so revolting only its mother could face looking at it for extended periods, ive seen a bucket full of cane toads that looked prettier,, but works superbly so far. haha lol.

Never mind, i would have paid the extra or whatever had i known, i loathe dishonesty at any level, call me old fashioned, but to me, being honest is worth more than all the money in the world!

You know what n-gen, i caint stand that "gaming" type art they put on them either sometimes, i wish they would get a bit of maturity and real style instead, most gamers are not 15 yrs old, even the stickers arent put on evenly in those 6870,s.

Sorry , im winging, please forgive me my frustrations.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 5, 2011)

mediasorcerer said:


> Yes its disgusting and sneaky really, they know everyone wants the reference cards and do a bait and switch, but they cover it by having written in obscure and tiny letters " picture may vary" or some such sh^%$#it!!!
> 
> I was FUMING, i waited a whole WEEK for a parcel to go from one part of melbourne to another!! like 80 kms or something, only to find it was a twin fan design, and i dont have a car atm so its a huge hassle for me to return, all i wanted was the reference model!!!
> That is the sexiest looking gpu in existence far as im concerned what amd did with that  boxey oblong shape and black/red edge, the one i have instead is so revolting only its mother could face looking at it for extended periods, ive seen a bucket full of cane toads that looked prettier,, but works superbly so far. haha lol.
> ...




The sticker one was so annoying. Myself and 2 friends of mine bought a pair each of these, all expecting reference models and getting these. We had to order them at our local supplier, we waited 2 weeks and we get these.

A day after I had them operating, the one with the uneven sticker had the sticker start peeling off...which was annoying. Only about a day after that one of my mates also complained about the damn sticker starting to peel off.

I still just want a damn card that's all black and red to match a whole system...I'd be happy to have it look nice and sleek in the case...BUT NOOOO. I'd not bother if I didn't pay the same amount of money, but they cost €185 each here. Not to mention the disgusting drivers right now (esp. in BF3).


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 5, 2011)

Mine seems to be playing bf3 fine, what sort of issues are you having re drivers?


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 5, 2011)

mediasorcerer said:


> Mine seems to be playing bf3 fine, what sort of issues are you having re drivers?



Mine have actually been fine mostly, I just had a couple of game crashes during initial load, and BSODs linking to the driver before Mission 7 (I believe). My friends cards keep crashing at the initial loading phase, takes about 10 attempts to actually get it to work. We're both using same drivers and so on.

Also to note, this has happening to me twice already. I run the card at 950/1150, I can run it at 970/1200, but when the memory (and have checked with lower core clocks), the screen messes up in a way that about 10% of the screen on the right side, is shifted to the left side. However when I clock it down to 1170, it turns the display back to normal.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 5, 2011)

FX-4100:


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice shots!
I'm still not sure if I should recommend that processor or the i3 2100 to clients, since the price is almost the same (€3 difference here).


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 5, 2011)

Got this today! 






 Bought it locally for the cool price of $70! 
sorry for the bad pics, I couldn't find my normal cam.

Got a stable overclock for 3.6 after a few mins, I LOVE THIS BOARD! Tomorrow I'm gunna try for 4ghz :3 but now it's BF3 time!


----------



## burtram (Nov 7, 2011)

I found an old picture while browsing photos on my computer the other day. Hehe, my old ATI 9500pro flashed to 9700 and overclocked.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2011)

thats an awesome looking fan mod


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 8, 2011)

I agree!!!  phenomenal! heatsinks on both sides too.

Its given me ideas about making my own, make a backplate of metal, cut circular hole and some thermal tape?, i wonder..

The intel heatsink clears the back of the chip by a mill or two when resting upsidedown on the screws i notice[ not touching any components.], wonder if it would make a difference in temps. .haha.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 8, 2011)

Reminds me of the Zalman ZM80D-HP.

http://computing.darkfrontier.us/Matrox/E2006-0525_2026.JPG


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 8, 2011)

mediasorcerer said:


> http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/1073/gpumod001.jpg
> 
> I agree!!!  phenomenal! heatsinks on both sides too.
> 
> ...



if it's just sitting on the screws then it's not actually touching anything right so you may aswell just have used the fan on it's own without the HS and youd prolly get better results


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 8, 2011)

It was just a mock up, lol. I was thinking same kinda thing, its fun to get a bit inventive though!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 9, 2011)

time to bring sexy back lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 10, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111109/DSC04861.jpg



It looks hawt! How is it vs. the NHD14?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 10, 2011)

I dont know yet, but I did get 3 fans and they are rated ~80 CFM per fan. Noctua's were iirc ~50-60CFM per fan. Time will tell, but at this point it is sitting there still.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 10, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I dont know yet, but I did get 3 fans and they are rated ~80 CFM per fan. Noctua's were iirc ~50-60CFM per fan. Time will tell, but at this point it is sitting there still.



Get testing! If I had that thing in my house I wouldn't sleep till I tried every CPU I have with it!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 10, 2011)

In due time, I have other things on the plate first. Try being me who knows you have candy like that on a shelf, but you have to ignore it to do other things first I haven't even added power to the fans to break them in


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 10, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> In due time, I have other things on the plate first. Try being me who knows you have candy like that on a shelf, but you have to ignore it to do other things first I haven't even added power to the fans to break them in



:shadedshu For shame, why don't I just fly over there  I'll do some testing for you, out of the goodness of my heart.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 11, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111109/DSC04861.jpg



I read a review on these and apparently they perform very well and they look bloody hot to boot shame I can't find one for sale here I'd so dump my Baram for one of these


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 11, 2011)

daymn  those colors are awesome !















oh yeah im sleeving my psu atm lol, its hard work i can tell you, my fingers


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 11, 2011)

The top fan is providing the red, the blue is a motherboard led  and the green are the NZXT led's. I think it was 8 second shutter speed. and your first pic made me shudder


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 11, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> daymn  those colors are awesome !
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111111/037.jpg
> ...


O_O Is that a dead spider? HOW DID IT GET IN THERE?! Why the sleeving don? You making something special?


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Thrackan (Nov 16, 2011)

looks snazzy


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 16, 2011)

would be good for low end OEM CPU's that dont come with a heatsink


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Thrackan (Nov 17, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111116/047.jpg



Is it me or does that paint look weird?


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 17, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Is it me or does that paint look weird?



Front panel looks like it's made of wood, I dunno, could be the lighting that's doing that.


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 17, 2011)

the front panel has been through many battles


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 17, 2011)

front panel looks beaten up.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 17, 2011)

Nope, that case has been repainted black and done right on top of the original paint. Best guess would be some cheap high gloss spray paint from Lowes.


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh herro X79 skull...


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 17, 2011)

by no means did I ever claim to have professional painting skills


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 17, 2011)

As long as we know you didn't receive it like that


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 17, 2011)

nope guilty as charged the front panel looks like poop but it is what it is. I still like the case and the new side panel with a window


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 17, 2011)

Well once you get used to it I think it can be cool actually, seeing it's pretty consistent all around the front panel. Just takes some looking to get used to, I can like it now.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 17, 2011)

I think it has a sci-fi spacecraft look to it.  Like it's been through a few asteroid belts and lived to tell about it.


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh herro zarman coorrer hiding a bulky stinky GTX480






and last one today i swear, mister UD5 haz powerdeliveryburger


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 17, 2011)

Evercool HPL-815


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 17, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111117/026.jpg



Which cooler is that?  Would be nice if a small cooler like that were real effective, but I doubt it.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 24, 2011)

Here's some new stuff:


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 24, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> Here's some new stuff:
> 
> http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/7574/dscf1453l.jpg
> http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/8022/dscf1452.jpg
> http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/4369/dscf1457c.jpg



That red lemonade makes me thirsty!


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## cadaveca (Nov 26, 2011)

close-up?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2011)

Another close-up, kinda harkens to TPU(as did the last pic, if you look closely! )


----------



## Frick (Nov 27, 2011)

I want a better camera.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 27, 2011)

most point and shoot can do that today, just get a small tripod, and good natural light, and use the timer, then you will get some pretty freakin good shots


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, I end up with some good shots, form a $150 camera. Not all are good, but like Don said, light that the camera recognizes, and a tripod, works wonders.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 27, 2011)

Yea there's a few tips I always use:
Good light
Tripod
Timer
Lowest ISO setting possible (if in very good light)

Shame I can't get good light no matter how hard I try  I need a lightbox badly.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 27, 2011)

go outside, its the best light you could ever imagine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2011)

Light and stability is the most important.  Even on my iphone, if I can get stable hand and good outside lighting, the pictures come out amazing.  Like these.  For a damn phone, I say these are some amazing shots.


----------



## stefanels (Nov 28, 2011)

This is any good ???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2011)

Not bad   Is that the Ti?


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 28, 2011)

stefanels clean your stuff bro 


and CP, i love your kitteh


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 28, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Light and stability is the most important. Even on my iphone, if I can get stable hand and good outside lighting, the pictures come out amazing. Like these. For a damn phone, I say these are some amazing shots.


2Bad i live in a cave and shake VIOLENTLY.


----------



## stefanels (Nov 28, 2011)

last photos with my 560Ti before sending the card to the new owner...


----------



## specks (Nov 28, 2011)

One thing I notice about techie people is that mostly have cats including me.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't have cats, my Deltas would shred them. Kebab anyone?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## N-Gen (Nov 28, 2011)

I can't help but say shiny for that sneeky.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 28, 2011)

Real shame is the finger prints aren't even mine, I have someones mark from around the globe


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 28, 2011)

I can see like, 2 prints, that's about it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 28, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Real shame is the finger prints aren't even mine, I have someones mark from around the globe



quick make a glove out of it and rob a bank XD
also is that a thermaltake?
or zalman? but sure its a thermaltake?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 28, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Light and stability is the most important.  Even on my iphone, if I can get stable hand and good outside lighting, the pictures come out amazing.  Like these.  For a damn phone, I say these are some amazing shots.
> 
> http://i599.photobucket.com/albums/tt72/ChickenPatty_01/IMG_0998.jpghttp://i599.photobucket.com/albums/tt72/ChickenPatty_01/IMG_1014.jpg



Nice critters you've got there.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 28, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> quick make a glove out of it and rob a bank xd
> also is that a thermaltake?
> Or zalman? But sure its a thermaltake?



nzxt havik120


----------



## specks (Nov 29, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Light and stability is the most important.  Even on my iphone, if I can get stable hand and good outside lighting, the pictures come out amazing.  Like these.  For a damn phone, I say these are some amazing shots.
> 
> http://i599.photobucket.com/albums/tt72/ChickenPatty_01/IMG_0998.jpghttp://i599.photobucket.com/albums/tt72/ChickenPatty_01/IMG_1014.jpg



Those are some nice hardware you got there especially the pussy cat.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

specks said:


> Those are some nice hardware you got there especially the pussy cat.



 She does all my overclocking


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 29, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> nzxt havik120



lol im wrong.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 2, 2011)

my new optical drive came today ^^





yes OEM version i don't need the retail with a bundled version of PowerDVD8 or 9 since i already got version 11 installed 

lol it's not called Samsung, but "TSSTcorp DVDWBD SH-B123L ATA Device" i didn't knew that Samsung was also called TSSTcorp


----------



## sixequalszero (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice drive, it's what I have. Although mine's currently sitting next to my computer, still plugged in though.

http://oi40.tinypic.com/29p6sfc.jpg


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 3, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> my new optical drive came today ^^
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44548&stc=1&d=1322864458
> 
> ...



TSST= Toshiba Samsung Storage Technology


----------



## btarunr (Dec 3, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> TSSTcorp



Is Toshiba-Samsung Storage Technology Corporation. Just like all LG-branded optical drives carry HL (Hitachi-LG Data Storage Corporation).


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 3, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> TSST= Toshiba Samsung Storage Technology



so Toshiba and Samsung makes their drives together, why not cheaper for both that way


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 3, 2011)

FYI

Toshiba - Samsung = TSST
Hitachi - LG = HLDS
Philips - Lite-on = PLDS
Sony - Nec = Optiarc (?)

The profit margins (at least on regular, non-BD drives) are so damn small that they simply had to found the virtual companies mentioned in the list above.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> FYI
> 
> Toshiba - Samsung = TSST
> Hitachi - LG = HLDS
> ...



how does that help?


----------



## N-Gen (Dec 3, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> how does that help?



Probably by reducing the competing manufacturers (if there are 8 and all joined in 2s there's essentially 4 competitors), while at the same time splitting manufacturing/component purchasing costs. In simple, everyone's happy to have a fair share of the market.


----------



## N-Gen (Dec 3, 2011)

Poor heavy duty bastards are having some time off now.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 3, 2011)

3960X:


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2011)

i wanna touch it


----------



## t_ski (Dec 3, 2011)

That's what she said...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 3, 2011)

its.....SO BIG!!!!!


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 3, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its.....SO BIG!!!!!



And damn hot. 





I'm pulling 250 watts through the 8-pin @ 4.4 GHz.


Just working on voltage and clock scaling so I can get started on board reviews. 2400 MHz ram is easy-peasy!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 3, 2011)

how hot is it @ that speed?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 3, 2011)

82c max in LinX. Using a Noctua NH-C14.

My CPU doesn't exactly seem to be very good, looking at others that have been reported on the net. I don't need a killer CPU for board reviews, anyway.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 3, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> 3960X:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44553&stc=1&d=1322934330
> 
> ...



Sweet! Now we can see some X79 motherboard reviews from ya


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 3, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Sweet! Now we can see some X79 motherboard reviews from ya



Yep. Been working at it all day. Just stopped to swap out boards and have a bite to eat. Lots of flexibility in the CPUs, for sure.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 4, 2011)

Please tell me you've gotten your hands on a Gigabyte X79 UD7. That is one smexy beast.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 4, 2011)

Nope, sry, UD5.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 4, 2011)

i know you got a ECS


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 4, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Nope, sry, UD5.



I'll forgive you if you buy me one 

Looking forward to the reviews, man! TBH, I wanted to review motherboards for TPU, and ended up way overwhelmed trying to do smaller items while still in school. Got a lot of respect for the time and effort that it takes


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 4, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its.....SO BIG!!!!!



thats what she said


----------



## t_ski (Dec 10, 2011)

Let's bump this


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks very similar to the Deluxe I got. We'll have to compare overclocking.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 10, 2011)

t_ski said:


> http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/6846/p1010069a.jpg



LOL that chip says "TPU". And the power button near it resembles the TPU logo of course.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 10, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Let's bump this
> 
> http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/2429/p1010057a.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice pics and excellent upgrade


----------



## specks (Dec 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> 3960X:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44553&stc=1&d=1322934330
> 
> ...



Which one is the 3960X?


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 10, 2011)

The one on the left (i.e. the bigger one).


----------



## specks (Dec 10, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> The one on the left (i.e. the bigger one).



You have it backwards


----------



## stefanels (Dec 10, 2011)

A little OffTopic... Just trying out my new camera Fuji FinePix S2750HD...


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 10, 2011)

wow some hot new hardware LOVE IT!!


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 10, 2011)

specks said:


> You have it backwards


I have a mirror for a screen. 
But it's the one on the right. My bad.


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 11, 2011)

new cooler


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice shot Don.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## N-Gen (Dec 14, 2011)

stefanels said:


> A little OffTopic... Just trying out my new camera Fuji FinePix S2750HD...
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111210/DSCF0020.jpg
> ...



I suggest trying to use other lighting than the flash for those real close-ups to avoid the shadows. Try using a manual setting with low ISO and mount the camera on a tripod. You'll love the results.



HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111214/Yep.jpg



Love how this photo looks. It's kinda like saying, serious power but in a mild sublime way.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 16, 2011)

And I was thinking I have a lot of fans installed.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 16, 2011)

What?  There's only 11 in there (12 if you count the PSU)...


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 16, 2011)

I guess you've been feeling blue


----------



## HammerON (Dec 16, 2011)

What CPU did you get for that X79 setup?


----------



## Grnfinger (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## t_ski (Dec 16, 2011)

HammerON said:


> What CPU did you get for that X79 setup?



I got a K, as I could not afford an X.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 16, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I got a K, as I could not afford an X.



Meh, you're missing 3 MB of cache only....seems the "K" chips are good clockers. At least you got decent cooling, too. I guess I gotta put together a loop, too.


Whadda you think about that block on these chips?


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 16, 2011)

Those Watercool blocks are pure frickin fappin material.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 16, 2011)

1. I don't have the official bolts from Watercool, so I'm not sure if I have the right amount of tension on it.

2. When I mounted the block, I used the last of my Noctua NT-H1 compound, so I could not take the block back off to check the spread.  I've just been reinstalling the OS and apps, so no real loads have been put on it yet.

3. My plan was to order some new compound when the bolt kits arrived in the next week or so, then replace the bolts, remove the block and check the spread.  These chips are so huge it's hard to judge whether you have enough on there, especially with a thick compound like the Noctua.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 16, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/IMG_0999.jpg
> 
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/IMG_1000.jpg
> 
> ...



I here by declare these to be actual sexy hardware close-up pics.


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 16, 2011)

Some nice shots in here


----------



## bogmali (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice shots Bog!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Meh, you're missing 3 MB of cache only....seems the "K" chips are good clockers. At least you got decent cooling, too. I guess I gotta put together a loop, too.
> 
> 
> Whadda you think about that block on these chips?



Dave, did you see my results on this block in the SB-E thread?  I can't remember if you posted...


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, i saw them, for sure. I think I'm going to get the gold swifttech block though, just because, well, it's gold.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Techtu (Jan 3, 2012)

... Nothing you guy's haven't seen before.


----------



## AndrewBUD (Jan 3, 2012)

Here are a couple pic's I took of my rig using a Nikon D70s Tamron 90mm and SB-600 flash unit.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2012)

^^ Really nice picture.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Mussels (Jan 6, 2012)

is that a ram stick with a CPU on it?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 6, 2012)

x4


----------



## AndrewBUD (Jan 6, 2012)

They look like Old Pentium MMX chips maybe?


----------



## t_ski (Jan 6, 2012)

Nope.  Socket 370 was the first chips to feature FCPGA, and that was the Pentium 3 days.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 6, 2012)

It's ECC DDR2. The extra chip is the controller that makes the error corrections.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 7, 2012)

FBDIMMS to be more precise


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 7, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> FBDIMMS to be more precise



I dunno that there is any difference. There must be though...damn acronyms. Perhaps teh FB-DIMM refers to the complete module, and ECC refers to the IC compatibility or some such nonsense.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 7, 2012)

ECC refers to the error correction related stuff, FBDIMM refers to the kind of module (like SODIMM is for laptops or whatever). Could be wrong though.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 7, 2012)

the FB in FBDIMM stands for Fully Buffered and is explained better here 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fully_Buffered_DIMM


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 7, 2012)

Huh. Completely different memory architecture. Uses a different bus, even.


Not something commonly seen in desktops...I don't know anything about FB-DIMMs, normal memory I know a fair bit...FB-DIMMs run with a bus clock 4x that of the IC. Cool stuff I have no idea about. 

Nice random pic, Athlon!


----------



## t_ski (Jan 7, 2012)

FB-Dimms are used in servers and Intel Skulltrail mobos...


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 7, 2012)

@t_ski Like I already expected


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 8, 2012)

I got these free from the Christmas contest over at overclockersclub.com.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 8, 2012)

nice!! OCC has some good contests, and a lot of them. it's a great community over there as well.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 8, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> I got these free from the Christmas contest over at overclockersclub.com.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/PopcornMachine/Green Blooded Vulcan/IMG_0765.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/PopcornMachine/Green Blooded Vulcan/IMG_0766.jpg



How do they sound?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 8, 2012)

HammerON said:


> How do they sound?



Very good so far.  Just done a bit of gaming with them and trying different options.

Never had a high quality headset before, so they are definitely an upgrade over the much less expensive Sonys I've been using.

Very comfortable to wear too. Completely cover my ears and blocks out most external noise.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 8, 2012)

looking good


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 8, 2012)

TotalChaos said:


> looking good



Thanks.  I've learned a few things from you guys.

Use natural light, no flash, and nice white background.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jan 8, 2012)

Apogee HD on 2500k on MSI Z68 GD65 G3.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## trickson (Jan 8, 2012)

My new 8GB's of kingston Hyper X RAM !!!


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 8, 2012)

trickson said:


> My new 8GB's of kingston Hyper X RAM !!!



It looks like you're pumping sewage round your loop... lol.


----------



## trickson (Jan 8, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> It looks like you're pumping sewage round your loop... lol.



LOL . No the water wetter I use has discolored that one line . I will replace it some day just not today . It is really green . Look at the res here .


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 8, 2012)

ah..the sentey arvina..i have one in my garage about to tear it apart for scrap metal


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 8, 2012)

this one has been sitting collecting dust for ages, had some good ideas but never quite made the grade. I butchered the main side panel getting rid of the butt fugly plastic moldings.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 9, 2012)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120108/030a.jpg



Looks pretty neat, but it's crap?


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## twicksisted (Jan 9, 2012)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120109/015.jpg



thats one crazy looking anal probe


----------



## trickson (Jan 9, 2012)

twicksisted said:


> thats one crazy looking anal probe



Get your head out of the gutter  LOL  .. What is you bum making noises ? Use some lube


----------



## twicksisted (Jan 9, 2012)

Fartometer!


----------



## trickson (Jan 9, 2012)

twicksisted said:


> Fartometer!



LOL . 90 dB !!!! WTF are you eating ???


----------



## twicksisted (Jan 9, 2012)

prune juice and baked bean smoothies!
Drop the bass!


----------



## trickson (Jan 9, 2012)

twicksisted said:


> prune juice and baked bean smoothies!
> Drop the bass!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 9, 2012)

sorry for crappy phone pics


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 9, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> sorry for crappy phone pics
> 
> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...98742_100000478611462_1420855_832926053_o.jpg
> 
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...8659_100000478611462_1420861_1764082423_o.jpg



I still can't believe you got that for free! You lucky man! Community FTW


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> I still can't believe you got that for free! You lucky man! Community FTW



Free?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 9, 2012)

Yep, BarbaricSoul gave it to him from the Pay it Forward thread


----------



## t_ski (Jan 10, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> sorry for crappy phone pics
> 
> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...98742_100000478611462_1420855_832926053_o.jpg
> 
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...8659_100000478611462_1420861_1764082423_o.jpg



For once those weren't crappy cell phone pics


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2012)

Gotta love TPU! Seen a lot of paying on here.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 10, 2012)

i wanna knw how i can fold on my 450. will it be worthwhile?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i wanna knw how i can fold on my 450. will it be worthwhile?



They do really well.  

Check THIS


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2012)

All the sweet talk about Triple D's card is making me jelly... Got something in today.
























And... My favorite.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 11, 2012)

sweet


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 12, 2012)

First pic here is of my dad's newest EVGA GeForce GT 520 1GB card:





and here is a little teaser for my own build, i just håbe there is space enough for my gfx and audio card ^^;


















there wasn't enough light at my own place so my phone wanted blitz or else it didn't want to take pics so sry for the bad quality.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 12, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> First pic here is of my dad's newest EVGA GeForce GT 520 1GB card:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45222&stc=1&d=1326378106
> 
> ...



Wow.  The Gene-Z seems to be pretty popular.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 12, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Wow.  The Gene-Z seems to be pretty popular.



yap but this is the Gen3 version with one PCI-Express 3.0 slot on it ^^;

but i think i will first install it tomorrow x:


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 16, 2012)

here is some pics of my new (used) case i got from my uncle he found at the "salvage yard" and yes it got a few scratches, bumps and so on but other than that i think it's a nice case it's a Frost ACM and it's build of Aluminum ^^; (sry for the few pics that a bit blurry, my hands shake too much ._. )























i am planing about may putting a big wrap on it to hide the scratches put my pc in it ^^


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 16, 2012)

Is that a free valid Windows license?
Nice case too


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 16, 2012)

nice scratches


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 16, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> Is that a free valid Windows license?
> Nice case too



free for me yes it's a XP Professional and yes i blurred and smudged it on the pic 




yeah it is nice "salvage" original price label on the case said it cost 9595dkr which is around 1635USD / 1291euro and there is already a motherboard (Intel DG965OT), cpu (Intel Pentium D i think), Zalman coole, DVD-Burner (I think it's a Samsung Writemaster) and a psu all it need is memory and hdd to run, but i want a small system myself so that case is ideal for me


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 16, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> free for me yes it's a XP Professional and yes i blurred and smudged it on the pic [url]http://www.laymark.com/l/o/82.gif[/url]
> 
> 
> yeah it is nice "salvage" original price label on the case said it cost 9595dkr which is around 1635USD / 1291euro and there is already a motherboard (Intel DG965OT), cpu (Intel Pentium D i think), Zalman coole, DVD-Burner (I think it's a Samsung Writemaster) and a psu all it need is memory and hdd to run, but i want a small system myself so that case is ideal for me [url]http://www.laymark.com/l/o/87.gif[/url]



Love that case!! Wished I could stumble apon something like that!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks great!  Especially for basically just stumbling across it.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 16, 2012)

I believe it's actually a Lian Li case, but used by a manufacturer called Frost for their line of computers.  Nice find either way.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 16, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


>



holy mother of cute emoticons.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 17, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> here is some pics of my new (used) case i got from my uncle he found at the "salvage yard" and yes it got a few scratches, bumps and so on but other than that i think it's a nice case it's a Frost ACM and it's build of Aluminum ^^; (sry for the few pics that a bit blurry, my hands shake too much ._. )
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45264&stc=1&d=1326727078
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45269&stc=1&d=1326727226
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45270&stc=1&d=1326727226
> ...



Lovely case! I would use some carbon fiber vinyl over it; that would look extra sexy!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 17, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Lovely case! I would use some carbon fiber vinyl over it; that would look extra sexy!



i have through about some vinyl wrap but i am not in to carbon, maybe i will do it Black/Red when finances r too it.

i am planning about installing 2 optical drives, 3 hdd's, 1 ssd, 1 usb 3.0 3,5" and maybe a Intel RTS2011LC when there is money and idea for how to get it to fix on the case, i have through about putting the radiator on the outside of the case so i don't need to think that much about it, but i dunno.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 17, 2012)

this is why i hate aluminium. they bend too easily, and scratch too easily.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 17, 2012)

Something about solid caps just makes me smile...


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 17, 2012)

Nothing wrong with aluminium itself, but a good finish on aluminium is expensive, so most cases get coated with crap.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 25, 2012)

7950GX2





8mp camera ccd


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 25, 2012)

i found this card at my uncles place where they throw out old tv's, computers and all that.

it's a Original Nvidia card with original cooler we don't find them that much in my country only with another brand like Asus, EVGA, Gainward, Gigabyte, KFA2, Palit and so on so i was like nice ^^






it looked like my uncle's Nvidia GeForce 7600GT but it's not it's a Nvidia GeForce 7900GS


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 26, 2012)

my new small toy i got in the mail yesterday and it only cost me about 0,13euro / 0,17usd (Local email bargin) ^^





and my cat was also on the table and i let my usb stick stand up with help from the boxes and she was looking at it


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 26, 2012)

aww i want your kitty


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 26, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> aww i want your kitty



haha no u can't have her, she is the last one that's alive from her mum, and she is mine


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 27, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> my new small toy i got in the mail yesterday and it only cost me about 0,13euro / 0,17usd (Local email bargin) ^^
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45464&stc=1&d=1327570082
> 
> ...



I love cats.  Thanks.


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 1, 2012)

very nice dude


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 1, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120131/42.jpg



That CPU cooler looks awesome!


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 1, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120131/42.jpg



Nice tripod


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 1, 2012)

I think there is a "that's what she said" joke in here somewhere.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 1, 2012)

i got a new Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 bcs i sent my other one to rma, so it was mounting time today ^^














i think the image quality is nice, when u think about i took them with my LG Optimus 2x ^^;


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2012)

I think the loop will look so good!


----------



## Cuzza (Feb 2, 2012)

@ puma99dk|, nice close up of the socket. I wish I'd had that when I was doing my sketchup modelling.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 2, 2012)

Cuzza said:


> @ puma99dk|, nice close up of the socket. I wish I'd had that when I was doing my sketchup modelling.



well than it's too late now, but i am still a little amazed myself that my phone took so good pics


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 2, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> I think the loop will look so good!
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120201/_2014780.jpg
> ...



Tubular!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2012)

These fans rock! The pressure and how quiet they run on the Corsair H100 is unbelievable.

Note* these fans have a 4 pin connector that cant be used on the H100 module. Plus, it wont work on the Corsair D650 case fan controller as there is only a 3 pin connection. The mobo's fan headers work very well and keep these gems whisper quiet.


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 3, 2012)

strange how they moved the notches from the fan blades to the beige support framework arms on that model.... i'd imagine that would generate extra turbulence and noise but im sure noctua have done their homework


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2012)

twicksisted said:


> strange how they moves the notches from the fan blades to the beige support framework arms on that model.... i'd imagine that would generate extra turbulence and noise but im sure noctua have done their homework


Look at the blades on the rear of the housing.... They are staggered at different degrees and trust me these things push alot of air and quiet too


----------



## t_ski (Feb 4, 2012)

You got a model number?


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 4, 2012)

Why does Noctua have to use that colour scheme? They have some of the best fan tech but the colour scheme and the price keep me far, FAR away


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 4, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Why does Noctua have to use that colour scheme? They have some of the best fan tech but the colour scheme and the price keep me far, FAR away


I got a 140 mm that mounts to a 120 mm mounting ststem.

The twin 120MM rad fans are stupidly SICK BRO!


And Quiet


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2012)

twicksisted said:


> strange how they moved the notches from the fan blades to the beige support framework arms on that model.... i'd imagine that would generate extra turbulence and noise but im sure noctua have done their homework



Operation is probably similar in concept to Silverstone's Air Penetrator models.

*Note- Turbine pumps, jet engines and such use combinations of rotary and stationary vanes in their designs so the technology is well established


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> And I got over 4500 posts with no private posts!
> 
> where's my  Sudden posts? I've hit over 4500K



????


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 4, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Why does Noctua have to use that colour scheme? They have some of the best fan tech but the colour scheme and the price keep me far, FAR away



I have to agree. Very awesome fans but damn!! they are fugly.


----------



## Fatal (Feb 4, 2012)

I thought this photo I took was good since it was the first time using the camera. 




Will have to see what I can do now that I know how to use the camera.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 4, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> I got a 140 mm that mounts to a 120 mm mounting ststem.
> 
> The twin 120MM rad fans are stupidly SICK BRO!
> 
> ...



They aren't the only one's with the 140/120 fan, i don't doubt they're quiet but they still aint for me. For my money it's Scythe GT's, even with their blah gray blade's 



Norton said:


> *Note- Turbine pumps, jet engines and such use combinations of rotary and stationary vanes in their designs so the technology is well established



Of course, those are basically supersized fan's  More often than not solution's to problem's already exist. It's just a matter of making the correlation/connection



stinger608 said:


> I have to agree. Very awesome fans but damn!! they are fugly.



And pricey! Did i say pricey?

Edit: Guess i'll get some pic's in and quit crappin' the thread, my humble rig


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 4, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> And I got over 4500 posts with no private posts!
> 
> where's my  Sudden posts? I've hit over 4500K



That's over half of 9000!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 4, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> They aren't the only one's with the 140/120 fan, i don't doubt they're quiet but they still aint for me. For my money it's Scythe GT's, even with their blah gray blade's
> 
> http://i368.photobucket.com/albums/oo122/madmaxx_80/5870back-1.jpg



Maybe you should consider turning around that Scythe/Servo fan, in order to let it "push" (instead of "pulling") the air through. Good fan choice, btw.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 4, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Edit: Guess i'll get some pic's in and quit crappin' the thread, my humble rig
> 
> http://i368.photobucket.com/albums/oo122/madmaxx_80/5870Case.jpg
> http://i368.photobucket.com/albums/oo122/madmaxx_80/5870front2.jpg
> ...



Direct CU II card, right? Wondering why you decided to change the cooler on it. Did you need slot room?


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 4, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Maybe you should consider turning around that Scythe/Servo fan, in order to let it "push" (instead of "pulling") the air through. Good fan choice, btw.



I would but it wouldn't be conducive to case airflow, it would actually contradict flow. Have a closer look at how the ventilation is setup in the case. It's desktop style HTPC so it lay's flat. Gotta go with the flow! You may notice the scavenged 775 PWM fan hiding under the PSU cable's blowing on the frontside of the card  Great fan's just PO'd they discontinued them  Temp's/noise is actually quite good IMO



DanishDevil said:


> Direct CU II card, right? Wondering why you decided to change the cooler on it. Did you need slot room?



No sir, eah5870 v2 stock cooler was LOUD! Swapped the Thermalright temp's & noise dropped substantially!  Also partly needed the pcie1x slot that sit's directly under the top pciex16 slot, in that pick my Xonar is in the bottom slot trying to see if slot choice was causing my sound issue's.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 5, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> I would but it wouldn't be conducive to case airflow, it would actually contradict flow. Have a closer look at how the ventilation is setup in the case. It's desktop style HTPC so it lay's flat. Gotta go with the flow! You may notice the scavenged 775 PWM fan hiding under the PSU cable's blowing on the frontside of the card  Great fan's just PO'd they discontinued them  Temp's/noise is actually quite good IMO



I took a closer look at the case internals and you are right. I see that now.

BTW, those Scythe GT fans should still be available. I bought a 120mm version less than a half year ago. There may be some in stock, still, at certain stores.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 5, 2012)

92mm are EOL so who ever has them has them, then they're gone. AFAIK the 120mm & 140mm are still in production. 

If my Xonar wasn't so long or if my RAM slot's were a tad higher the setup would be much different and the fan would  be as you suggested but alas my hand's are tied. Ideally i would have liked to have the Xonar in the top pciex1 slot with the HR03 flipped and the fan set to push but it hit's the memory if i try that so it is where it's at


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2012)

think you have enough cooling?


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 7, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> think you have enough cooling?



Well it is passive, i believe, so it need's to have surface area.

What card is it?


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 7, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Well it is passive, i believe, so it need's to have surface area.
> 
> What card is it?



sticker says something like 6670 or am i wrong?


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 7, 2012)

You are correct!


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 7, 2012)

can there ever be enough?

Idles at 25c so cant complain 



sneekypeet said:


> think you have enough cooling?


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 7, 2012)

that is like asking Spinal Tap if things sound better on 11


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 7, 2012)

11 is just one more louder!!!!!!


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## specks (Feb 8, 2012)

That is one tiny card


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 8, 2012)

TotalChaos said:


> that is like asking Spinal Tap if things sound better on 11



I personally enjoy lsitening on 13, my neighbour's don't seem to mind either


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 8, 2012)

yea it's a low profile 6670


specks said:


> That is one tiny card


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 10, 2012)

960T:













Link to the High Res variant:
High Res Pics


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## dj-electric (Feb 15, 2012)

Who is hiding between the sheets?!
Awwww its the XFX HD7770 BE SOC


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ported original Apogee XT top part of block.







MSI GTX560ti 448 TFIII/PE modified to WAR edition.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 15, 2012)

I take you made that combo water cooling for the GPU yourself?

Never seen anything like that before, with two separate blocks.  Card should stay real cool.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 15, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> I take you made that combo water cooling for the GPU yourself?
> 
> Never seen anything like that before, with two separate blocks.  Card should stay real cool.
> 
> Thanks for the pics.





I have never seen anything like this either.  I did alot of brain storming to figure out a good way to water cool this card.  I would have much preferred to just buy a full VGA block but nobody makes one for the card.  Overall I am very satisfied with how it turned out and how it performs.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## dumo (Feb 18, 2012)

*Team Xtreme LV 2400*

16GB DDR3 2400 C9-11-11-28 1T @ 1.65V


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 19, 2012)

My new Lantron FC3 on the left next to my Scythe Kaze Q Fan controller.







Installed.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 20, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120219/Sexy Hardware.jpg



I can haz?


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 22, 2012)

New hardware always deserves a shot:


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 22, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I can haz?



Thats not even all of them. I just found it funny when I was adjusting my test rig that I had one WD, one Sammy, one Seagate, and the Patriot Pyro.

I might end up selling the 500 GB WD though, I am not sure just yet.


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 22, 2012)

I guess this would count as a Close up  I was so excited I completely forgot about this thread while putting the coolit in my case. Does anyone know what kind of TIM coolit uses on their heatsinks? I just used what came on it, me needing to unmount it could mean photo shoot :3





TheLaughingMan said:


> Thats not even all of them. I just found it funny when I was adjusting my test rig that I had one WD, one Sammy, one Seagate, and the Patriot Pyro.
> 
> I might end up selling the 500 GB WD though, I am not sure just yet.



I'm looking for a decently priced HDD


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 22, 2012)

@ Kevinheraiz Not sure about the TIM but i would have used something that was known to be a good performer, unless you had none "in stock"

@ SonDa5 DAMN man! That's a great mod on that GFX, the temp's must be really good 

Y'all got some nice cam skill's!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 22, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> @ Kevinheraiz Not sure about the TIM but i would have used something that was known to be a good performer, unless you had none "in stock"
> 
> @ SonDa5 DAMN man! That's a great mod on that GFX, the temp's must be really good
> 
> Y'all got some nice cam skill's!



got about a quarter tube of IC diamond 7  The patch of TP just looked so pretty and I didn't wanna mess it up


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 22, 2012)

LOL That IC7 Diamond is supposed to be really good stuff no? I would have swapped it out right away, prolly could shave off as much as 5c. Maybe even more, i haven't seen any info regarding what it is they use exactly.

Like you said earlier, worst case scenario you have another "photo op"


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 22, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> LOL That IC7 Diamond is supposed to be really good stuff no? I would have swapped it out right away, prolly could shave off as much as 5c. Maybe even more, i haven't seen any info regarding what it is they use exactly.
> 
> Like you said earlier, worst case scenario you have another "photo op"



Well I had already dropped 8c(idle) and 20C(full load) the temps from my old cooler, so I didn't think it got better than that . I need to remount the fans anyway, so I guess I should find some pieces of white cardboard as a backdrop


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry for teh double post guys, but I decided to try my hand at taking some pics


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 23, 2012)

DX10 generations....


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> DX10 generations....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120223/006.jpg
> 
> ...



Is that Dark Knight the 512MB Top or the 1GB w/stock clocks?

I have the Top version- awesome card


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 24, 2012)

HIS HD 3870? I used to have one of those puppies!


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> Is that Dark Knight the 512MB Top or the 1GB w/stock clocks?
> 
> I have the Top version- awesome card



It's the 1GB version.



DanishDevil said:


> HIS HD 3870? I used to have one of those puppies!



It may have been yours, even! 

And another pic:


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> It's the 1GB version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems like I know that mobo from somewhere.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Seems like I know that mobo from somewhere.



Probably from all the FX-8150 launch reviews, perhaps?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Probably from all the FX-8150 launch reviews, perhaps?



Nawww its not that......wait what?! 

Its something about that board. A kinda 1337ness other boards don't have. Dunno.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> It's the 1GB version.
> 
> It may have been yours, even!



I know my personal HIS HD 3870 has passed between a TON of hands at TPU...at least 5. Definitely a possibility; Who'd you get it from? That card was a lot of fun with pencil mods


----------



## specks (Feb 24, 2012)

Not too sexy, but close-up.

The old 775 socket




My images are always dark and blurry


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 24, 2012)

The old ??? 

THE GLORIOUS SOCKET 775 !!! Still kicks hard in my sytem !!!


----------



## specks (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, the OLD! Still using this too!

Moar shitty pics coming!

ZyXEL DSL modem


----------



## HammerON (Feb 24, 2012)

specks said:


> Not too sexy, but close-up.
> 
> The old 775 socket
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120224/SDC10115.jpg
> My images are always dark and blurry



Nice straight pins on that socket


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 24, 2012)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120219/Enermax-Fulmo-GT-100.jpg



you should take off the protective plastic from the RAM!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## cadaveca (Feb 25, 2012)

Those cards are just monstrous. Are they heavy too, or do they just look that way?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2012)

not as heavy as a gtx480... really not that heavy at all. think it is even lighter than a reference 6950/70. the one i had was a tank


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah the reference 6-series are bricks in size and weight, but my XFX 6950, non reference, must be 1/3rd the weight of the sapphire card. But it has a really crappy cooler.


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## specks (Feb 26, 2012)

I love those heatspreaders. Sexy!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 27, 2012)

nice rig.


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 27, 2012)

flush baby


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 28, 2012)

My test bench. MSI X79A-GD65 8D, I7 3960X, 16GB RipJawsZ 1600Mhz, Thermaltake Grand 1050W, Agility 3 240GB SSD, and in this picture three HD7950s - one from GB, one from XFX and one from Sapphire


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 29, 2012)

Steel Series 7H Fnatic edition? Those look SICK!


----------



## erocker (Feb 29, 2012)

I want.


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 1, 2012)

Just got 3 TFC Triebwerk TK123 V2 for pull on my lower 360 radiator.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 1, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> My test bench. MSI X79A-GD65 8D, I7 3960X, 16GB RipJawsZ 1600Mhz, Thermaltake Grand 1050W, Agility 3 240GB SSD, and in this picture three HD7950s - one from GB, one from XFX and one from Sapphire
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120227/IMG_0395.jpg



how does that Intel WaterCooler perform? ^^


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> My test bench. MSI X79A-GD65 8D, I7 3960X, 16GB RipJawsZ 1600Mhz, Thermaltake Grand 1050W, Agility 3 240GB SSD, and in this picture three HD7950s - one from GB, one from XFX and one from Sapphire
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120227/IMG_0395.jpg



i have that same power meter! bwahahahaha


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 1, 2012)

Not bad actually, it's kinda the same unit that asetek supply for the antec khuler 620.
CPU is overclocked to 4.2Ghz for benchmarks, with this system 4.7Ghz is achievable.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 1, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Not bad actually, it's kinda the same unit that asetek supply for the antec khuler 620.
> CPU is overclocked to 4.2Ghz for benchmarks, with this system 4.7Ghz is achievable.



How many reviewers are running "water" on their X79, would you say?


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 1, 2012)

idk, one thing i know is that the fan is running ultra quite at 12.5% and that's my goal here.


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 2, 2012)

Pull.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 2, 2012)

Wouldn't that blow the heat from the radiator over the components (assuming it is the radiator what I see at the bottom of the pic)? I am not knowing anything about WC so I am a bit curious about that.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 2, 2012)

The small amount of heat should be no issue. Sure it's warm air, if the fans blow the right way, but at the same time, the components are far cooler to begin with, thanks to the water cooling, negating that form being an issue. Now, for aircooled rigs, yes, having warm air flowing over them is bad, as they wil luse that warm air to cool. But watercooled rigs don't realyl use the air in the same way...


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 2, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Wouldn't that blow the heat from the radiator over the components (assuming it is the radiator what I see at the bottom of the pic)? I am not knowing anything about WC so I am a bit curious about that.



The fans are actually helping cool off the MB,RAM, and video card.  System is running great with this configuration.

Also I have 2 Scythe Kaze 3000 38mm on top blow hole Radiator in push/pull.  It's alot of air moving through the case.  







Side ways push pull with these fans in a case that would support it would be ultimate cooling.  That would put the hot air out of the case and then put some other fans on MB area too cool.

I'm happy with what I have right now.


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 2, 2012)

wow thats schmexy!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 3, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> The fans are actually helping cool off the MB,RAM, and video card.  System is running great with this configuration.
> 
> Also I have 2 Scythe Kaze 3000 38mm on top blow hole Radiator in push/pull.  It's alot of air moving through the case.
> 
> ...


Where does one purchase these fans my man? 

And hows your rig running without any power connections to the GPU? Looks like the fans are running but looks umm well.....ya know


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46003&stc=1&d=1330742918
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kick Ass looking cooler for an Air job


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Kick Ass looking cooler for an Air job



Relatively cheap cooler but a real solid mounting system and HDT 

XIGMATEK Gaia SD1283 120mm Long Life Bearing CPU C...


----------



## HammerON (Mar 3, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> Pull.
> 
> http://minidriven.com/BlacknBlueforIB/3xTriebwerkspullhwlab360gtstealth.jpg



I like those fans


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 3, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> Just got 3 TFC Triebwerk TK123 V2 for pull on my lower 360 radiator.
> 
> http://minidriven.com/BlacknBlueforIB/Triebwerk2800rpm.jpg
> 
> http://minidriven.com/BlacknBlueforIB/Triebwerkside.jpg



can we get some specs on those they look really mean


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 3, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> can we get some specs on those they look really mean







> Dimensions:
> 120mm x 120mm x 55mm
> 
> Weight:	210g
> ...



WEB site is slow but if you can get in it is cool.  Has alot of info: http://www.tfc-triebwerk.com/


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 3, 2012)

Stupid that the site says "tribe-work" (the voice I mean), while it is pronounced "treeb-werk" (with the "ee" as in "keen" and the "e" as in "best").
And no the site is not slow at all, for me.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 4, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> Air Flow:	215.5CFM
> 
> STati Pressire 5.2mm H20



wooooh shoot 215cfm out of an 120mm fan damn


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 4, 2012)

The cfm values are usually overrated in the specs and are much lower in practice.


----------



## AnomalouS (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## HammerON (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice
Is that your old SR2 build with 4 GTX 480's?


----------



## specks (Mar 5, 2012)

Goddamn!


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 6, 2012)

A few pics?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 6, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120305/Capture485.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120305/Capture486.jpg



Nice, why don't you give one to your old buddy Kevin 



cadaveca said:


> A few pics?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46049&stc=1&d=1331076052
> 
> ...



FM1?  What chips are they?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 7, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> FM1?  What chips are they?



AM3/AM3+. FM1 chips are missing pins in the middle.

Anyway, 1090T, 1100T, FX-4100, and FX-8150


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> AM3/AM3+. FM1 chips are missing pins in the middle.
> 
> Anyway, 1090T, 1100T, FX-4100, and FX-8150



^^^^^stop staring at me!!!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> A few pics?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46049&stc=1&d=1331076052
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46050&stc=1&d=1331076052


Is that the new AMD socket WTF1?


----------



## specks (Mar 7, 2012)

I really thought that was one huge ass cpu. 

Your avatar is distracting


----------



## claylomax (Mar 10, 2012)

Guess it:


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 10, 2012)

Looks like a biostar X79 Tpower


----------



## claylomax (Mar 11, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Looks like a biostar X79 Tpower



You're right!


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 11, 2012)

claylomax said:


> You're right!



so u r building up a LGA2011 system claylomax? ^^


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 11, 2012)

claylomax said:


> You're right!



Man, that board looks quite nice to me, considering previous Biostar products. They have really stepped up their game as of late, such that I really want to compare them with ASUS. They aren't quite at the ASUS level yet, but they are definitely getting closer, for sure.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 11, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Man, that board looks quite nice to me, considering previous Biostar products. They have really stepped up their game as of late, such that I really want to compare them with ASUS. They aren't quite at the ASUS level yet, but they are definitely getting closer, for sure.



lol I was just thinkin the same thing last time I looked at an biostar mobo was back in the socket 7 days


----------



## claylomax (Mar 12, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> so u r building up a LGA2011 system claylomax? ^^


Yep; actually I built it last week on a budget, but still a LGA2011 system. 


cadaveca said:


> Man, that board looks quite nice to me, considering previous Biostar products. They have really stepped up their game as of late, such that I really want to compare them with ASUS. They aren't quite at the ASUS level yet, but they are definitely getting closer, for sure.



I was waiting for your review Dave although I had my eyes on this board since it was announced. Having used Asus and Gigabyte before, I wanted to try a different brand this time for my X79 build; it was between the Biostar and the EVGA X79 SLI but EVGA were/are(?) having lots of problems with the bios on their X79 boards and so far there are hardly any reviews out, a bit dodgy.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 12, 2012)

just cleaned


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 12, 2012)

claylomax said:


> I was waiting for your review Dave although I had my eyes on this board since it was announced. Having used Asus and Gigabyte before, I wanted to try a different brand this time for my X79 build; it was between the Biostar and the EVGA X79 SLI but EVGA were/are(?) having lots of problems with the bios on their X79 boards and so far there are hardly any reviews out, a bit dodgy.



Biostar did contact us about a review, but I guess they never shipped the board out. I'm not too sure what happened there, and I currently have a fairly large backlog of reviews to work through. I think I'm having my shoulder surgery on April 10th, or at least, I've gotta meet with the surgeon, so I'm a bit hesitant to get more samples for review until that day has come and gone, and I know jsut how muc hwork I'll be able to do. What I have now should keep me busy with one review a week until then, so maybe afterwords I'll touch base with my contact and see what's going on. I should have another memory review go live this week, just gotta finish the writeup today.

Honestly, I'd much rather wait a few weeks after boards come out so that BIOSes have matured a little bit, making my review job that much easier. While it's great to get products before any one else, there are difficulties that are included, too, so I don't mind reivewing that Biostar board a month from now...

EVGA boards, I guess they think TPU doesn't exactly fit with their "demographic", but I think they are missing out by thinking that. I really like the G.Skill ram and the ASUS P9X79 Deluxe that I've reviewed, and I've got a at least a few users here and elsewhere to buy that combo, and if EVGA can come up with a good product, they'd get the same benefits that everyone else does as well.

I pitch Biostar as the entry-level enthusiast product, for those with a budget, as Biostar offers a lot of features that more expensive products do, but with a lower cost. I am a firm beleiver in "you get what you pay for", but Biostar has consistenly provided MORE than what I expected in all the products they've sent me so far, so I am quite eager to see what else they've got cooking. I'm pretty confident that X79 board will treat ya well.


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 12, 2012)

The ASRock X79 Extreme4 is a pretty strong competition in the lower segment of X79 boards, costs about 215 USD being cheaper then the biostar Tpower


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 12, 2012)

AsRock is not a contender for me. I cannot get a contact with them = they get ignored.

Anyway, a pic:


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm very surprised to hear that dave, the people at ASRock are very friendly and kind to us :X

Close up pic of the Windforce X3 from gigabyte as it appears in the HD7950 model


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 12, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> I'm very surprised to hear that dave, the people at ASRock are very friendly and kind to us :X
> 
> Close up pic of the Windforce X3 from gigabyte as it appears in the HD7950 model
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120312/IMG_0381.jpg



Are those 8mm heatpipes? That's a pretty beefy cooler.


ON Asrock... I just have to ignore them because i know nothing about them, and that is all. I cannot comment on stuff I've never played with, so it is what it is...it's not that I think they have bad products or anything like that. They are just an unknown to me.


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 12, 2012)

These are 8mm pipes indeed.
56C at gaming, 60C at OCCT stress test. Max OC was 1195Mhz core at 1.25v (near 50% over reference)
at that state it was 12.9% faster then a ref HD7970 in Anno2070 and 19.7% at crysis (19X12)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 13, 2012)

(copied from Your PC ATM thread)

Swapped the ECS P67H2-A2 for a Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD4H so I can get the ECS RMA'd. Took care to route cables nicely. The socket on this board is significantly further away from the front bays, and my line from pump to block is a little kinked at the block, but temps are okay for now. I wanted to get some new fans and put in a drain tube anyway. Project for another time, though 






Will take some closeups soon with my good camera.


----------



## Techtu (Mar 13, 2012)

An not sure if I've posted this one but here it is anyway's.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> AsRock is not a contender for me. I cannot get a contact with them = they get ignored.
> 
> Anyway, a pic:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46200&stc=1&d=1331570295



Can you spare one?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 13, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Can you spare one?



Actually, no.


The FX-4100 belongs to TPU. It was used for board testing when the 9-series chipsets first came out.

The FX-8150 was donated to me by mjkmike, who you can find in crunching sections. It will be used for board testing and when heating costs go down, I'll be crunching for TPU with it.

The 1100T belongs to me, but is used for board testing.

The 1090T belongs to me, and is now in my son's rig.


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Actually, no.
> 
> 
> The FX-4100 belongs to TPU. It was used for board testing when the 9-series chipsets first came out.
> ...



An early welcome to the crunching team


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 14, 2012)

Here Here ^^


----------



## burtram (Mar 14, 2012)

Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 PCI sound card





Gigabyte GA-K8N Ultra-9 pulled from my sister's old setup


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 14, 2012)

burtram said:


> Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 PCI sound card
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120313/DSC03364a.jpg
> 
> Gigabyte GA-K8N Ultra-9 pulled from my sister's old setup



Dust off those caps!!!Then take pics


----------



## burtram (Mar 14, 2012)

Haha, I thought the dust added something interesting to the old board. It is like a perfectly even layer across the whole thing.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 14, 2012)

True, adds a bit of nostalgia, don't it.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 21, 2012)

new ram for test system!


----------



## spitfiredd (Mar 22, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> new ram for test system!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120321/SAM_0483.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120321/SAM_0486.jpg



32? Holy crap thats a lot!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 22, 2012)

spitfiredd said:


> 32? Holy crap thats a lot!



A lot to spare.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 22, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> new ram for test system!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120321/SAM_0483.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120321/SAM_0486.jpg



those are very hot


----------



## t_ski (Mar 22, 2012)

secksay


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 22, 2012)

those cant be cheap, that size and those speeds


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll laugh if they are more than the $400 the 2133 MHz 32 GB G.SKill kit I reviewed that went live yesterday! 

I still like the Corsair red/black though.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 22, 2012)

oh they are way more than 400$, more like 750$ direct from corsair. I think i found them for 599$ online.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 22, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> oh they are way more than 400$, more like 750$ direct from corsair. I think i found them for 599$ online.






Are they 1.5v? Mine are 1.6 V....perhaps yours will clock similarily...price isn't surprising though, considering it IS Corsair. However, the last sets of Corsair sticks I had, I had to RMA, and they refunded me my full purchase price...that was pretty decent of them.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 22, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Are they 1.5v? Mine are 1.6 V....perhaps yours will clock similarily...price isn't surprising though, considering it IS Corsair. However, the last sets of Corsair sticks I had, I had to RMA, and they refunded me my full purchase price...that was pretty decent of them.



Yeah 1.5v they also use XMP 1.3 for SB-E. Waiting on my x79 board to show,for now they are on the P67


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 22, 2012)

Ah. The G.Skill kit had both XMP v1.2 and XMP v1.3. Slightly different secondary timings. I'll have to give those settings a whirl on my sticks and see what's up, not gonna get into reviewing Corsair sticks for a while yet, too much other stuff piled up!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## spitfiredd (Mar 22, 2012)

i knew that looked like a geforce gtx, then i saw the label and knew


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 27, 2012)

*So, i've heard you like graphics cards...*






In this picture you can find a couple of every HD7000 card model (except HD7750). Some HD6000, some GTX500 and some HD4000


----------



## Norton (Mar 27, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> *So, i've heard you like graphics cards...*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120327/IMG_0548.jpg
> 
> In this picture you can find a couple of every HD7000 card model (except HD7750). Some HD6000, some GTX500 and some HD4000



 Damn that's a lot of cards. If they are all unemployed I'm pretty sure some of us here can find work for them to do


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 27, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> *So, i've heard you like graphics cards...*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120327/IMG_0548.jpg
> 
> In this picture you can find a couple of every HD7000 card model (except HD7750). Some HD6000, some GTX500 and some HD4000



As norton said, I can haz?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 27, 2012)

Back off boys, I got first dibs!





I see at least 4 XFX cards that will be MINE! MINE I SAY! MINE!


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 27, 2012)

Sure dave, you can get all four of them (HD7850,HD7870,HD7950,HD7970) but... in return i want the Asus P9X79 Deluxe, a 3960X cpu and the best pubes in canada.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 27, 2012)

That's actually a decent trade, you know? Ay Carumba, too bad the 3960X is not mine to trade


I got this nice FX-8150 though....

Oh, and I got CS6?


http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/photoshopcs6.html


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 27, 2012)

Ill take it, for the HD4670
:\

And i don't use Photoshop, i prefer MS paint.


----------



## Dos101 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Dos101 (Mar 27, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> *So, i've heard you like graphics cards...*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120327/IMG_0548.jpg
> 
> In this picture you can find a couple of every HD7000 card model (except HD7750). Some HD6000, some GTX500 and some HD4000



 Excuse me while I go to...the..uh..washroom....with this box tissues


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> *So, i've heard you like graphics cards...*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120327/IMG_0548.jpg
> 
> In this picture you can find a couple of every HD7000 card model (except HD7750). Some HD6000, some GTX500 and some HD4000



The bedspread was the only thing that kept me from uncontrollable, ferocious fapping.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 27, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> *So, i've heard you like graphics cards...*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120327/IMG_0548.jpg
> 
> In this picture you can find a couple of every HD7000 card model (except HD7750). Some HD6000, some GTX500 and some HD4000



I'll trade some Canadian pubes for the card on the bottom right. (get hair snippers ready)


----------



## specks (Mar 27, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> *So, i've heard you like graphics cards...*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120327/IMG_0548.jpg
> 
> In this picture you can find a couple of every HD7000 card model (except HD7750). Some HD6000, some GTX500 and some HD4000



If you'd be so kind I'll make sure to put one of those to good use.


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2012)

Special parts from a friend


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46367&stc=1&d=1332889339
> 
> Special parts from a friend



One of those sticks starred in this thread back in 2010 and yes they are still sexy!! 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1885795&postcount=1731


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2012)

I see sexy gpu's... I see sexy ram... But I don't see a nice close CPU....


----------



## douglatins (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey y u have so many vgas?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 28, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> *So, i've heard you like graphics cards...*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120327/IMG_0548.jpg
> 
> In this picture you can find a couple of every HD7000 card model (except HD7750). Some HD6000, some GTX500 and some HD4000


I'll take those 4 over there if they need to be put to work.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 28, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> I see sexy gpu's... I see sexy ram... But I don't see a nice close CPU....
> 
> 
> http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb119/Coldstorm84/_3274807.jpg



Cold Storm, that one looks virgin


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 28, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> *So, i've heard you like graphics cards...*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120327/IMG_0548.jpg
> 
> In this picture you can find a couple of every HD7000 card model (except HD7750). Some HD6000, some GTX500 and some HD4000



lol the HIS up the top looks like tupperware


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 28, 2012)

It's not a great high quality picture, but here are two 6870s. Both MSI, one with a TwinFrozr cooler and one with a reference cooler (the once with the reference cooler, I ordered the day the 6870 came out.) Believe it or not, the TwinFrozr has better idle temperatures, but the reference cooler at higher fan speeds handles overclocks better, but idles higher.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 28, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> It's not a great high quality picture, but here are two 6870s. Both MSI, one with a TwinFrozr cooler and one with a reference cooler (the once with the reference cooler, I ordered the day the 6870 came out.) Believe it or not, the TwinFrozr has better idle temperatures, but the reference cooler at higher fan speeds handles overclocks better, but idles higher.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46376&stc=1&d=1332935337



Well at least it's close up and sexy. Rather that than multiple gpu's just showing off how many. Thanks!


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 28, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> *So, i've heard you like graphics cards...*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120327/IMG_0548.jpg
> 
> In this picture you can find a couple of every HD7000 card model (except HD7750). Some HD6000, some GTX500 and some HD4000



nice collection but dude WTF  were you smoking when you picked out that duvet cover  that hurts my eyes :shadedshu


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Cold Storm, that one looks virgin





Yep... It be... To bad I can't do anything til I get done with my week 14's.... I don't want to blow anything up.. 



And, even when I get done, I might have a 2700k..


----------



## t_ski (Mar 28, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Yep... It be... To bad I can't do anything til I get done with my week 14's.... I don't want to blow anything up..
> 
> 
> 
> And, even when I get done, I might have a 2700k..



Treat her nice, at least the first time


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Treat her nice, at least the first time



That's why the 2100 is in there and not the 2700... I can baby that beauty till I get her older sister.. then the tops flying off!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> That's why the 2100 is in there and not the 2700... I can baby that beauty till I get her older sister.. then the tops flying off!



What is your plans on the 2100 after the 2700K arrives? Jr is seeking a SB setup


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 29, 2012)

More to come real soon:


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 29, 2012)

Mine's here tommorow


----------



## t_ski (Mar 29, 2012)

[troll]your mom's here now[/troll]

jk


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 29, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> More to come real soon:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46391&stc=1&d=1333050752


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 30, 2012)

looks nice from the box, cadaveca and with all the pre-pictures of the board out there.

only thing is that my old ECS P67H2-A suddenly stopped with OC. i dunno what happened to that function bcs ino it's the board bcs i use the same i5-2500K on my Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 board and it oc's like a clam here :/

and since it was a test board only than i can't RMA it, but i can use it as a second pc without problems bcs it runs stock clocks 110%.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 30, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> More to come real soon:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46391&stc=1&d=1333050752



too bad it's an ECS 

sorry bro had to say it


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 30, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> too bad it's an ECS
> 
> sorry bro had to say it



Meh.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 30, 2012)

so....I'm speeding?


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 30, 2012)

My killer Mushkins! 

Hynix ic's 

I love these sticks!


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 30, 2012)

i wonder why hynix dont make RAM with these awesome chips themselves.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 30, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i wonder why hynix dont make RAM with these awesome chips themselves.


Dont know but Id sure love for Dave to chime in on this.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 30, 2012)

Those same ICs are on my Corsair Vengeance 16GB kit. I havent tested them yet


----------



## t_ski (Mar 30, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> Those same ICs are on my Corsair Vengeance 16GB kit. I havent tested them yet



Which ones?


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 30, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> My killer Mushkins!
> 
> Hynix ic's
> 
> ...



too bad they don´t have black PCB´s :shadedshu


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 30, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> My killer Mushkins!
> 
> Hynix ic's
> 
> ...



Nice BFR's. 


Check my G.Skill 16 GB review for timing ideas.



fullinfusion said:


> Dont know but Id sure love for Dave to chime in on this.



Hynix ICs are in high demand, as they are one of only a few high-perforamcne capable ICs. They've actually been in the market a long time, most high-end sticks 4 GB in size use Hynix(both the G.Skill 16 GB review and the Patriot 8 GB review have this IC). Since they sell so well, it doesn't make much sense for hynix to sell "value" RAM under theor own branding, methinks.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 30, 2012)

These ones


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 30, 2012)

Don't need to pull the heatspreaders, just look at the number of solder balls. 4 balls per side(8 total rows per IC) = Hynix. At the same time, however, there is BFR and CFR, both of which clock slightly differently, but a few minutes testing should point out which is which.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 30, 2012)

Im curious what the 32GB Dominator kit uses..not pulling the spreader on those at this time...


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 30, 2012)

Samsung, i think. Not sure. There's only a few ICs right now that can do those speeds, so basically everyone is using the same stuff. I don't think it's really important right now what ICs 8 GB sticks use because of that. I'll pop my G.Skill set into the freezer and pull the heatspeader when frozen, and post some pics, might help ya figure out what Corsair is using.

you couldn't pull the heatspreaer anyway..I mean you could, but you'd kill the sticks doing it.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 30, 2012)

I hit a bclk wall late last night testing those sticks. still trying to see what i can do to get past it but i did manage 2240Mhz on the corsairs

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2313195


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 30, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> I hit a bclk wall late last night testing those sticks. still trying to see what i can do to get past it but i did manage 2240Mhz on the corsairs
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2313195



Not bad. Seems like the same IC as my G.Skills then. some sticks will hit 2400 MHz, but I heard that such sticks are very rare. you might wanna try clocking the sticks individually. 32 GB right noqw is far from commonplace, so I do not think they actually expect to sell too many of these kits ATM, but considering that the clock good, and need less VCCSA, I cannot see why anyone would want BFR's for 24/7 now...I'm running 2133 9-11-11-28 @ 0.86 V @ VCCSA, and all my Hynix needs 1.025 or so.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 31, 2012)

my uncle gived me this bad girl awhile ago and srsly i didn't knew it was so quiet evening running at 60% fan speed in my case opened when i tested it with OCCT GPU test 

it says less than my GTX 570 with 2fans from Gelid on their Icy Vision cooler.











(Sry if u think Picture Quality is low (LQ) i took them with my LG Optimus 2x (Cyanogenmod9 SelfKANG3) 

so i think i will save it for my collection for now, it's no the version with small memory on 

if u wanna see the info from GPU-Z while running OCCT click here: EVGA.GeForce.8800GTS.640mb.jpg

it was just a quick test in my SB system bcs i couldn't remember how much memory it had


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 31, 2012)

Maybe some OCZ Gold DDR2-800 4x2Gb? Great memory I might add and it was a kit of 4 sticks when I bought it for 83 USD 4 years ago.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 31, 2012)

Do you still have those dimms Aquinus would you sell them


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 31, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> Do you still have those dimms Aquinus would you sell them



I do, but they're still with my Phenom II 940 and Asus M4N92-E. I'm debating what I'm going to do with it. Unfortunately if I do sell it, I already have a co-worker who expressed interest in it as a whole.


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 31, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Maybe some OCZ Gold DDR2-800 4x2Gb? Great memory I might add and it was a kit of 4 sticks when I bought it for 83 USD 4 years ago.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46408&stc=1&d=1333190774



Nice old OCZ RAM they was very popular


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 31, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> Nice old OCZ RAM they was very popular



Yup, now I'm running 16Gb of G.Skill Ripjawz DDR3-2133 9-11-10-28 T1 and it's running at 2333mhz @ 10-11-10-28 T1 in quad channel.




Or better yet, everything I used to "upgrade" my rig from my Phenom II.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## dj-electric (Apr 1, 2012)

Yo dawg, its golden N stuff


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 1, 2012)

i think i know that board Dj-EletriC ^^;


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 1, 2012)

What numbers did you guys get? I got #004. Gonna go perfect with my gold Swifttech block.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Aquinus (Apr 1, 2012)

Jetster said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120401/Capture006222.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120401/Capture007448.jpg



Nice router, I have one of those too. DD-WRT support is a little flakey though, so regular firmware for me.


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 1, 2012)

*Any more close-up and would have got it on my lents...*

*DAT AIRFLOW!*






Spoiler



Happy April Fools


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 1, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> What numbers did you guys get? I got #004. Gonna go perfect with my gold Swifttech block.



Wait... they're numbered? :X
Where is the number?

And here is GELID GX7's base


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 1, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Wait... they're numbered? :X
> Where is the number?






Yikes. Guess I'll save that for the front page then!  We'll chat on TS.

I'll never really undertand stacking heatpipes.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 1, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Yup, now I'm running 16Gb of G.Skill Ripjawz DDR3-2133 9-11-10-28 T1 and it's running at 2333mhz @ 10-11-10-28 T1 in quad channel.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46411&stc=1&d=1333203100
> 
> Or better yet, everything I used to "upgrade" my rig from my Phenom II.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46412&stc=1&d=1333203380



Nice, you got the CNPS 9900 Max as well, ironically, my post after yours (unintentional) is the base of my newly purchased CNPS Max red LED


----------



## t_ski (Apr 2, 2012)

Jetster said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120401/Capture006222.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120401/Capture007448.jpg



Been looking at those.  How's the performance?  I currently have an E2000.


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, so to compensate for that shocking image, here's a new one.
Because of my lack of skill (and a better camera) I don't know how to take really close-up shots so...this will have to do.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 2, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Been looking at those.  How's the performance?  I currently have an E2000.



Lan is fast  120 MB/s which I transfered a 10Gb file is 82 Seconds. Im still testing the wireless but you can separate the 2.4 and 5 Ghz bands for faster speeds on the 5Ghz

And buy the way I bought it refurbished  $90  Here

Reviews: Here

I almost bought this one. It has good reviews for speed ASUS RT-N56U


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 2, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Lan is fast  120 MB/s which I transfered a 10Gb file is 82 Seconds. Im still testing the wireless but you can separate the 2.4 and 5 Ghz bands for faster speeds on the 5Ghz
> 
> And buy the way I bought it refurbished  $90  http://homestore.cisco.com/en-us/Ro...-router_stcVVproductId133604734VVviewprod.htm
> 
> Reviews: http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wire...e-wireless-n-router-reviewed?showall=&start=1



I bought my brand new. I needed a 5-ghz router because there is a *ton* of 2.4ghz traffic in my area and it doesn't take make to keep the Xbox or TV from playing a video over the 2.4ghz wireless.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 2, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I bought my brand new. I needed a 5-ghz router because there is a *ton* of 2.4ghz traffic in my area and it doesn't take make to keep the Xbox or TV from playing a video over the 2.4ghz wireless.



I was surprised how small it is


----------



## Maban (Apr 3, 2012)

Sexy to me. One of the very few pictures the world's worst camera _didn't_ mangle. Not entirely at least.


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2012)

It was really tough to accidentally bend the pins on those wasn't it


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 3, 2012)

IMO the Pentium MMX is the prettiest CPU ever made
(Local pride  )


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> IMO the Pentium MMX is the prettiest CPU ever made
> (Local pride  )



My vote goes to the Pentium Pro


----------



## Maban (Apr 3, 2012)

No love for the beauty of Lynnfield?


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> It was really tough to accidentally bend the pins on those wasn't it



The best part was if you did bend a pin and snap it off trying to straighten it you could easily desolder it and solder on a new one (befor you ask no I didn't break the pin but I did do the re-solder job)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Jetster (Apr 3, 2012)

Very Sexy, in a 70s kind of way


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 3, 2012)

closeup? Hardware? not boxes? yep!


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 3, 2012)

here is my newest thing, ino it's not hw but there is been posted "none hw" before ^^



Spoiler














and yeah i wanted to try it out xD


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> here is my newest thing, ino it's not hw but there is been posted "none hw" before ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here was my mask


----------



## t_ski (Apr 3, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> closeup? Hardware? not boxes? yep!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120403/046.jpg



From that angle it reminds me of feminine anatomical parts often posted in periodicals of the adult persuasion...


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 3, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> closeup? Hardware? not boxes? yep!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120403/046.jpg



is that a BioStar TZ77XE4? ^^;


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 3, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> is that a BioStar TZ77XE4? ^^;







heh.

More on that soon, too!


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 3, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> heh.
> 
> More on that soon, too!



so i am good to guess


----------



## Techtu (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Aquinus (Apr 4, 2012)

Mmmmm. G84. This puppy almost hit 2ghz on the shaders without any voltage mod. I had this card running stable at 900/1920 (core/shaders). I don't recall what the memory clocks were like on this card though. XFX 8600 GTS, warranty card after my 7900 GT's memory failed. It did not disappoint, in fact out of the box it was faster.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 4, 2012)

Silver Arrow with Tan Circles


----------



## Jetster (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 4, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> closeup? Hardware? not boxes? yep!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120403/046.jpg



hows this for hardware?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 4, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> hows this for hardware?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120404/SAM_0570.jpg





I was actually refering to my last pic.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2587777&postcount=4659


Where's the drives? Does it RAID?


----------



## Jetster (Apr 4, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> hows this for hardware?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120404/SAM_0570.jpg



Is that from the future?


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Techtu (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## dj-electric (Apr 4, 2012)

Jetster said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120403/Capture002264.jpg



Reference design?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 4, 2012)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120404/Untitled-1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120404/Avexir-008.png



These might be a little sexier if you took the plastic film off them...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 5, 2012)

Great stuff guys.. Now, some sex from Germany.. Straight from them...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 6, 2012)

That is sexy CS.....nice.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 6, 2012)

Not as sexy as this:


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Not as sexy as this:
> 
> http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/5410/dom1v.jpg
> 
> ...



We'll see tomorrow


----------



## t_ski (Apr 6, 2012)

OOOOO!!! Sexy hardware fight!!!!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 6, 2012)

It's a tough call so far, but I'm more into res than ram right now.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh yeah Dominator GT's look great. Too bad they cost arm and leg plus are too high to use with most highend air coolers. 

I had 6GB 1866MHz CL7 ones when I was running X58 Classified, but really the Corsair Vengeace LP whites are nice looking kit too.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 6, 2012)

Yep, the Vengeance are nice.  These Dominators replaced a set of black LP Vengenace.  From this:






...to this:


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 6, 2012)

^Nice lookin Rig you have there Ski


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 6, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Oh yeah Dominator GT's look great. Too bad they cost arm and leg plus are too high to use with most highend air coolers.
> 
> I had 6GB 1866MHz CL7 ones when I was running X58 Classified, but really the Corsair Vengeace LP whites are nice looking kit too.
> 
> ...




nice board, i hope u haven't stolen my one in my pc 

but srsly i luv that board ^^


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 6, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Yep, the Vengeance are nice.  These Dominators replaced a set of black LP Vengenace.  From this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120403/2x7970.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice setup. Should have just went with the deluxe, I love mine. No water cooling for me though, but hey, the CNPS9900-MAX doesn't look all that bad and does a pretty good job cooling it too. The only camera I have is the one on my phone, so bare with me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> OOOOO!!! Sexy hardware fight!!!!



Ram Vs. Ram...


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 7, 2012)

Do they have blinking led'szzzzzzz?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Do they have blinking led'szzzzzzz?



Why, yes, it is...


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 7, 2012)

Those are damn sexy!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 8, 2012)

Something different for a change, bought this xbox controller case for about $20. Using it wirelessly with PC games like Halo, all sorts of car games, and old Sega games i run on an emulator.


----------



## acerace (Apr 8, 2012)

I effin love this thread! Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 8, 2012)

Here is some old school lovin'


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 8, 2012)

some hits from the past I see mad shot I've still got a working NF7S v2 (nForce2 + MCP2)

it's in a mates case running an AMD Athlon XP 3200+ and 4GBs DDR400 and an AGP HD3850


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 8, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> some hits from the past I see mad shot I've still got a working NF7S v2 (nForce2 + MCP2)
> 
> it's in a mates case running an AMD Athlon XP 3200+ and 4GBs DDR400 and an AGP HD3850



I have a few special Socket A boards put away.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have a few special Socket A boards put away.
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/putercrap/Picture082Custom.jpg



OMG  A tech pack rat


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 8, 2012)

Spray-painted the palmrest of my keyboard yesterday. (the flower's a reflection, I didn't paint that!)





And while I was at it, I also used the remainder of the paint to turn an old dirty beige keyboard into a modern blue:


----------



## awesomesauce (Apr 8, 2012)

-intel 3930K @ 4.5ghz -Super Thermal Grease ZM-STG2
-Geforce MSI GTX 460
-Asus Xonar Essence STX
-logitech G5
-Corsair K60
-headset Corsair HS1A, 
SONY MDR-V700,
ATH-PRO700MK2
-16g Kingston HYPERX 1866mhz
-mb Asus P9X79 DELUXE
-ps 750 w corsair
-boitier Antec Twelve Hundred
-Heatsink zalman CNPS12X 
-SSD OCZ 240GO REVODRIVE3 X2
-BENQ XL2420T


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 9, 2012)

What are you using the system for? I ask because everything but the GPU seems to be top-notch.

I really like how the CPU and GPU coolers match, though. Nice touch.


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have a few special Socket A boards put away.
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/putercrap/Picture082Custom.jpg


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 9, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> OMG  A tech pack rat


And to think thats not even half of it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## awesomesauce (Apr 9, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> What are you using the system for? I ask because everything but the GPU seems to be top-notch.
> 
> I really like how the CPU and GPU coolers match, though. Nice touch.



I use the system mainly for gaming/listen music.. Yea my gpu is coming old now. I need to upgrade it in the next month(maybe 2). I dont know wat to choose. ati or nvidia. him waiting the dual gpu 7990 

but yea thx for the reply ^^


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 9, 2012)

^ What the hell? A GTX 460 too old? Need for an upgrade? Why?


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 9, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> ^ What the hell? A GTX 460 too old? Need for an upgrade? Why?




if you look at the rest of his specs it's probably the 460 that's holding it back


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 9, 2012)

That does not make it "old".


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 9, 2012)

I wouldn't call it old, but I would call it average or even a bit slow compared to rest of his specs.

With 460 you definately have to sacrifice some image quality settings at full hd res.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 9, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> I wouldn't call it old, but I would call it average or even a bit slow compared to rest of his specs.
> 
> With 460 you definately have to sacrifice some image quality settings at full hd res.



yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyep


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 10, 2012)

Hay




Sorry for the bad pics, my camera doesn't work very well in the dark


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Hay
> http://i.imgur.com/f3MFx.jpg
> Sorry for the bad pics, my camera doesn't work very well in the dark
> http://i.imgur.com/wpz6T.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/rhkpc.jpg



I can haz?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> I can haz?



hhehe no  I've been wanting a gaming keyboard for year now and I just got one today, I'm so glad I finally got one.


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> hhehe no  I've been wanting a gaming keyboard for year now and I just got one today, I'm so glad I finally got one.



Good luck with it 

Can't tell from the pics... what kind did you get?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> Good luck with it
> 
> Can't tell from the pics... what kind did you get?



I was torn between a G15 and a G110, but I already have a second screen for temps and TS, so that screen would be useless so I went for the G110, the only problem is the USB hub on it says it doesn't have enough power for my USB.


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I was torn between a G15 and a G110, but I already have a second screen for temps and TS, so that screen would be useless so I went for the G110, the only problem is the USB hub on it says it doesn't have enough power for my USB.



Nice keyboard but too small for my hands... 

   Try the keyboard in one of your rear USB ports otherwise you can try to plug it into a powered hub to get the hub on the keyboard to work.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 10, 2012)

More awesome customizing from the wattup household (and shitty iphone pics of course)  

Put this film on my Logitech K800 keyboard... its called 3M Di-Noc film. Its a film with carbon fibre look and feel; unlike other carbon fibre looking films, this one has the weave texture, rather than the texture printed on, giving realistic reflections and a similar feel to raw, uncoated carbon fibre. 

Sorry for the terrible quality, it looks soooooo much nicer in real life. 






















Its a seriously thin keyboard, light too. I think carbon fibre suits it... 













And a photo taken by a non-retarded person of the original:






Finally, heres a good video about the film:


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 10, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> I wouldn't call it old, but I would call it average or even a bit slow compared to rest of his specs.
> 
> With 460 you definately have to sacrifice some image quality settings at full hd res.





Yo_Wattup said:


> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyep



Guys, I do fully realise that that system is slightly out of balance. I only referred to the user's use of the term "old", which is a different matter than a badly balanced configuration.


----------



## awesomesauce (Apr 10, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Guys, I do fully realise that that system is slightly out of balance. I only referred to the user's use of the term "old", which is a different matter than a badly balanced configuration.



actually i just changed/updated board,proc,and memory... cause my am2+ board broke..
and ya sry for my bad english, not really old but in bf3 the card top it limit in term of fps...

so ya the card work realllllllllly well, i love it but i just want to change for an more powerful card like 690/7990.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 10, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> More awesome customizing from the wattup household (and shitty iphone pics of course)
> 
> Put this film on my Logitech K800 keyboard... its called 3M Di-Noc film. Its a film with carbon fibre look and feel; unlike other carbon fibre looking films, this one has the weave texture, rather than the texture printed on, giving realistic reflections and a similar feel to raw, uncoated carbon fibre.
> 
> ...



That carbon stuff is great! I have some still after I did my gigabyte board, and my koolance cpu 360 cpu block.. I love the stuff... just need more places to place it... lol


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 10, 2012)

Enjoy!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 10, 2012)

That's Viper Sexy!


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 11, 2012)

awesomesauce said:


> actually i just changed/updated board,proc,and memory... cause my am2+ board broke..
> and ya sry for my bad english, not really old but in bf3 the card top it limit in term of fps...
> 
> so ya the card work realllllllllly well, i love it but i just want to change for an more powerful card like 690/7990.



It is okay, really. And your pc is more powerful than my own, lol. I got but a small monitor though so it works like a charm for me.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 12, 2012)

well i got a little teaser for you all today, since almost every EVGA and other brands of GTX680 is out-of-stock or pre-order only than i took the change and picked up this one from my local hardware store:



Spoiler



And sry for the not good focus i kinda slipped bcs i needed to be fast bcs my cat want to look at the box and most like tipping it over


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 12, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> well i got a little teaser for you all today, since almost every EVGA and other brands of GTX680 is out-of-stock or pre-order only than i took the change and picked up this one from my local hardware store:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Catch....get your cooler fans ready...that think will overheat and burn itself out!


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 12, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Nice Catch....get your cooler fans ready...that think will overheat and burn itself out!



haha 

nah i think my i5-2500k will be up for the job, it's running 4,5ghz atm so i don't think it will over heat staying at 60c max running Prime95 for more than 4hours time.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 12, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> haha
> 
> nah i think my i5-2500k will be up for the job, it's running 4,5ghz atm so i don't think it will over heat staying at 60c max running Prime95 for more than 4hours time.



Sweet...Get yourself a second one and SLI those suckers...just because you can....I'm doing 2 7970's .... buying my first one tomorrow....pics to come!!!


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 12, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Sweet...Get yourself a second one and SLI those suckers...just because you can....I'm doing 2 7970's .... buying my first one tomorrow....pics to come!!!



nah i don't got like 700USD laying around for a second one


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 12, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> nah i don't got like 700USD laying around for a second one


Ah, Maybe in a few more months...those things will be good for years to come


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 12, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ah, Maybe in a few more months...those things will be good for years to come



nope and i think one is enough for 1920x1080 gaming ^^


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 12, 2012)

Of course. ^^


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 12, 2012)

a couple pics more:







and here my cat was looking at me while i took the pics 






last one for now:


----------



## Maban (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm jealous. I don't get my 680 until tomorrow. And I won't be able to play with it right away since I'm going to a concert. Plus I need to reinstall Windows.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2012)

i thanked for photos of cat.


f*ck the hardware, we need a cat thread.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 12, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i thanked for photos of cat.
> 
> 
> f*ck the hardware, we need a cat thread.



LOL Mussels, same here


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 12, 2012)

The cat's like:


----------



## Arjai (Apr 12, 2012)

I tried to upload photos here but the 2MB limit is unacceptable! 

So, here are some photos of my last upgrade install. Warning, historical content! 

My Flickr stream: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/51650785@N04/7070984869/in/set-72157629800792865/

P.S. I promise, no cats!


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 12, 2012)

i just swapped out my GTX 570 in my system with my new GTX 680 and it's hitting 80c just running MSI Kombustor


----------



## Maban (Apr 12, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> i just swapped out my GTX 570 in my system with my new GTX 680 and it's hitting 80c just running MSI Kombustor
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46636&stc=1&d=1334262268



Would that Icy Vision fit with the power connector on the 680? I've got my 680 coming tomorrow and I've got an Icy Vision that has been doing nothing for over a year. I was thinking about getting the Twin Turbo II but if I can make the Gelid fit even by taking off a few fins that would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 12, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> i just swapped out my GTX 570 in my system with my new GTX 680 and it's hitting 80c just running MSI Kombustor
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46636&stc=1&d=1334262268



Wait wait wait. 80*C idle or loaded?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 12, 2012)

Running Kombustor I assume would be under load, as that's a stress testing/benchmark program. That's fairly normal for a GTX 680 under an artificial stress test.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 12, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Running Kombustor I assume would be under load, as that's a stress testing/benchmark program. That's fairly normal for a GTX 680 under an artificial stress test.



Hah! I read Kombustor and thought Afterburner. That would make sense. Could get that down a little bit with a custom fan profile if you don't mind it running a little louder.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks to Erocker for letting me in on the EK water blocks..

About the best Quality I have ever see in a Water block 


I Had my hearts content on the Heatkiller 3.0, but Am sooo glad I got the EK Supreme HF Full EN Nickel instead!

Ran occt @ 4.5Ghz and the temps from core to core were so close to being even.
And 15c cooler then the H100. 







Got the TRUE 1155-56 Back plate. Made the install so muce easier


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 13, 2012)

Take them stickers off yo camera.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 13, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Take them stickers off yo camera.


Hahahah Never got around to it


----------



## t_ski (Apr 13, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Hah! I read Kombustor and thought Afterburner. That would make sense. Could get that down a little bit with a custom fan profile if you don't mind it running a little louder.



Kombuster is the Afterburner version of FurMark, which loads a GPU higher than it will be loaded in any real-world situation (except maybe folding, but I'd have to let those guys answer that one).  There were stories before of guys burning up their cards with FurMark


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 13, 2012)

Maban said:


> Would that Icy Vision fit with the power connector on the 680? I've got my 680 coming tomorrow and I've got an Icy Vision that has been doing nothing for over a year. I was thinking about getting the Twin Turbo II but if I can make the Gelid fit even by taking off a few fins that would be pretty awesome.



Their Rev. 2 cooler fits but i think u but some accessories if u wanna use and older version:



> Rev. 2 ICY VISION (GC-VGA02-01)
> 
> Compatible to:*
> AMD™:    HD4850, HD4870, HD4890, HD5830, HD5850, HD5870, HD6850, HD6870, HD6950*, HD6970*,  HD7850 and 7870
> Nvidia™: 9800GT, 9800GTX, GTS250, GTX260, 275, 280, 285, GTS450, GTX 460, GTX465, GTX470, GTX480, GTX550TI, GTX560TI, GTX570, GTX580, Quadro 4000 and *GTX680*



VGA Cooler Rev. 2 ICY VISION (Gelidsolutions.com)




DanishDevil said:


> Running Kombustor I assume would be under load, as that's a stress testing/benchmark program. That's fairly normal for a GTX 680 under an artificial stress test.



i hope it's normal DanishDevil bcs according to Nvidia Specs max temp is 98 C

GeForce GTX 680 (GeForce.com)

so i hope it won't get anymore hot doing games, but still i can just adjust the fan speed myself bcs it's really quiet even under load


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 13, 2012)

Here's another dose of golden happiness.






I might do my next rig update based on this one (still waiting for an answer from CM if the CosmosII case is silver or black)


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 13, 2012)

New toy just arrived...










and just to answer ahead of time...


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 13, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> New toy just arrived...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120413/DSC08333.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120413/DSC08343.jpg
> ...



nice toy, i hope the temps r good with that cstm cooler


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 13, 2012)

just getting drivers and software together on the drive. will let you all know in a bit, but not here


----------



## Maban (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 13, 2012)

seeing the cards and the cables remained me i need to do some more cable management in my case >.<


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 13, 2012)

Loooookie what I gotsss!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 13, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Loooookie what I gotsss!
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120413/2012-04-13_17-00-43_865.jpg
> ...



Sweetssss


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 14, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Loooookie what I gotsss!
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120413/2012-04-13_17-00-43_865.jpg
> ...



nice card / cards ChaoticAtmosphere too bad Sapphire's Ruby ain't on the card  (i think that would have made them more hot)

even i like the red and black colour scheme fits Asus ROG boards.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 14, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> nice card / cards ChaoticAtmosphere too bad Sapphire's Ruby ain't on the card  (i think that would have made them more hot)
> 
> even i like the red and black colour scheme fits Asus ROG boards.



My Formula IV Extreme is en route as we speak 

You can follow my build...link is in sig. Will have plenty of pics.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 14, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> My Formula IV Extreme is en route as we speak
> 
> You can follow my build...link is in sig. Will have plenty of pics.



thumbs up, i hope u will be happy with ur new LGA2011 rig


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 14, 2012)

oooh sexy!


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 16, 2012)

i just went to "jysk.com" they had this chair with 50% off so i bought it 





and no the chair ain't to one side just me sitting like that on my old chair when i took the pic


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice chair!


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 16, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> Nice chair!



thx, it's a a nice new and the back is higher than my old one, so i need to get use to it, but nice shape so it's win for my back since i also like 90 degree angle when i sit down ^^

it was only around 77usd / 60euro and that was half price


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2012)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120416/Phantom-410.png



Nice!! Looks like the original Batmobile


----------



## t_ski (Apr 17, 2012)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120416/Phantom-410.png



Looks like a sneekypeet case


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> Nice!! Looks like the original Batmobile


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2012)

Animalpak said:


>



Tell me I'm wrong


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> Nice!! Looks like the original Batmobile



Dual Batmobiles!


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Dual Batmobiles!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/nr6er.jpg



 now go full Batman and put them in that NZXT case 

Is that a Xig Thor's Hammer cooler in that pic? If so, how well does it work in that setup?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> now go full Batman and put them in that NZXT case
> 
> Is that a Xig Thor's Hammer cooler in that pic? If so, how well does it work in that setup?



Indeed it is Thor's Hammer. It roughly equals to Noctua U12P when using same fans, but has worse contact with CPU due to the exposed heatpipe base. Prolimatech Megahalems is better in every way.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 18, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Dual Batmobiles!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/nr6er.jpg




are those 2 HD6990's??


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> are those 2 HD6990's??



I wish! Nah only HD 5870s.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 18, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> I wish! Nah only HD 5870s.



still sexy though!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> now go full Batman and put them in that NZXT case
> 
> Is that a Xig Thor's Hammer cooler in that pic? If so, how well does it work in that setup?



Then he can build a batcave and wear a cape when using it.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Techtu (Apr 18, 2012)

Not a very good shot but it was late last night... and I tried


----------



## specks (Apr 18, 2012)

What's that?


----------



## Techtu (Apr 18, 2012)

specks said:


> What's that?



A shot taken from the back panel looking though the case onto the heatsink on of the motherboard and other various part's you would expect to find


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 18, 2012)

Norton you make me laugh ! 

Nice solid performance hardware guys !


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 18, 2012)

Not the best quality picture, but I recently replaced all the old blue SATA cables from my hard drive and cleaned up the wiring while I was at it. It doesn't look amazing, but it works. After I replaced a "bad drive" I noticed that two drives were both randomly getting kicked out of my raid. Considering the SATA cables were about 4 years old, I figured some new ones were in order. I still had some that came with the motherboard, so I used them.

...and yes, there are two CPU fan headers in the top right hand corner of the motherboard. It's a little blurry.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 18, 2012)

Jetster said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120418/Capture001.jpg



That looks like a sexy 7970 to meeee! 



Techtu said:


> Not a very good shot but it was late last night... and I tried
> 
> http://i44.tinypic.com/1znptkw.jpg



Were you drunk? LOL



Aquinus said:


> Not the best quality picture, but I recently replaced all the old blue SATA cables from my hard drive and cleaned up the wiring while I was at it. It doesn't look amazing, but it works. After I replaced a "bad drive" I noticed that two drives were both randomly getting kicked out of my raid. Considering the SATA cables were about 4 years old, I figured some new ones were in order. I still had some that came with the motherboard, so I used them.
> 
> ...and yes, there are two CPU fan headers in the top right hand corner of the motherboard. It's a little blurry.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46692&stc=1&d=1334752003



CNPS 9900 Max!!! Nice!


----------



## Techtu (Apr 18, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Were you drunk? LOL



Aha! But no, I was just trying to get an unusual shot of a rig... but it just wasn't working out for me either.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Athlonite (Apr 20, 2012)

@ Jester when you pull that thing apart to clean out the dust bunnies just check who makes the fan if it's made by Zunshan look for a replacement fan as it's bound to fail soon I've had two different Zunshan fans die within a year both on HIS video cards


----------



## Jetster (Apr 20, 2012)

Its got a 2 year and 3 month warranty but Ill keep an eye on it


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Apr 20, 2012)

here are some pic I took a while back. used to have 2 of 4x4gb kits until i exchange them to a single 8x4gb kit. was worth it since manage to get them cheaper.


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## cadaveca (Apr 21, 2012)

New G.SKill Trident X sticks:


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 21, 2012)

Trident... sounds like a toothbrush


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 21, 2012)

nice if you have gigantic air cooler if doesn't fit in your motherboard then you can peel off the heat spreaders of your RAM


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 21, 2012)

Sick DIMMs Dave! 


Dj-ElectriC said:


> Trident... sounds like a toothbrush


Sounds like bubblegum to me. :\


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 21, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> Sick DIMMs Dave!
> 
> Sounds like bubblegum to me. :\



Sounds like chewing gum to me


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 21, 2012)

Sounds like a weapon from the sea, to me.  Fins are POINTY!!! OW!!


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Apr 21, 2012)

wow O.O I like that trident ram looks smexy.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Sounds like a weapon from the sea, to me.  Fins are POINTY!!! OW!!



Keeps people from reaching in the case.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> New G.SKill Trident X sticks:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120421/051.jpg
> 
> ...



Very nice pics (and nice RAM) Dave


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2012)

My girl opened up for me and here she is  



































She was so loud that I had to slice her open to take out her voice box... lol


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 23, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> My girl opened up for me and here she is
> 
> 
> http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb119/Coldstorm84/_4225342.jpg
> ...



WTF CF? She finally put out?


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 23, 2012)

bit of a teaser for y'all of the new build...










thanks again for taking the pics, cs!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 23, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> bit of a teaser for y'all of the new build...
> http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb119/Coldstorm84/Louie 2011 setup/_4195324.jpg
> http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb119/Coldstorm84/Louie 2011 setup/_4195326.jpg
> 
> ...



You can thank me by giving back my 870...


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 23, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> You can thank me by giving back my 870...



it's in this ecs board... take it!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 23, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> My girl opened up for me and here she is
> 
> 
> http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb119/Coldstorm84/_4225342.jpg
> ...



What was wrong with it?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 23, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> What was wrong with it?






The Kone+ is one hell of a mouse.. I'm in love with it.. But, there was a metal piece that allowed the scroll wheel to be precise in the movement.. Meaning, that it would "click" at each and every flicker of the wheel.. It's great if your using it for gaming... A Sniper's best friend.. But, like I said to Roccat when I sent in the email yesterday.. I can hear it over the tv that's 5.1... That's a little sad in my book... So, I took it apart, saw how the gears worked and took the tooth off.. Now, no more click! It's just the buttons you hear...

It is still working, no problem in the fact that the tooth is gone as you can see in the pictures..


----------



## Fatal (Apr 24, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> The Kone+ is one hell of a mouse.. I'm in love with it.. But, there was a metal piece that allowed the scroll wheel to be precise in the movement.. Meaning, that it would "click" at each and every flicker of the wheel.. It's great if your using it for gaming... A Sniper's best friend.. But, like I said to Roccat when I sent in the email yesterday.. I can hear it over the tv that's 5.1... That's a little sad in my book... So, I took it apart, saw how the gears worked and took the tooth off.. Now, no more click! It's just the buttons you hear...
> 
> It is still working, no problem in the fact that the tooth is gone as you can see in the pictures..



Terrific pictures  I was thinking about getting the Kova+ when my DeathAdder kick's the bucket. The software that comes with the mice looks killer.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 24, 2012)

Fatal said:


> Terrific pictures  I was thinking about getting the Kova+ when my DeathAdder kick's the bucket. The software that comes with the mice looks killer.



I was thinking of getting the Kova+ as well. I really don't care for the higher DPI... But, Roccat talk is sweet... Isku and Kone+ together make for some sweet Micros builds..

But, if your talking Software. It's great. It's real deep in making the mouse almost two in 1. At first I thought I would be mad about how the "Shift" button would be and taking away what we all know and love.. But, as you see from my sell, it's bliss.


Their new mouse, Savu, Should be something to look at as well. It has the "easy shift" feature in it as well.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 25, 2012)

A build I put together today for someone.



















EDIT: Oh wait... Here's some more.






















There is always a joker...


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 25, 2012)

Do I see an EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost? I like their blue colour.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 25, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Do I see an EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost? I like their blue colour.



Sadly it's not, it is just some generic fan what came with the case.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 27, 2012)

moar sex


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 27, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> moar sex



that shield logo is sweet!


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 27, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> moar sex
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120427/SAM_0851.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120427/SAM_0853.jpg



I haz, awesome PSU.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 27, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> I haz, awesome PSU.



what model did you get Dj?


----------



## Arjai (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/51650785@N04/sets/72157629549235084/

My camera takes photos that are around 4mb and I don't know how, nor really care at this point, to take them, or make them, smaller. So, for some old school porn, see my Flickr.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 27, 2012)

I know you said you don't care Arjai, but MultipleImageResizer.net will take whole folders of photos and resize them with just a few clicks.

Anyway, Flickr photos can be linked here as images using the "share" option at the top and dumping the BBcode link between img tags, like this one:




051 by cadaveca@TPU, on Flickr

the yellow postage-stamp looking thing in the reply box will pop up a window to drop the link in to make it easy, too.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I know you said you don't care Arjai, but MultipleImageResizer.net will take whole folders of photos and resize them with just a few clicks.
> 
> Anyway, Flickr photos can be linked here as images using the "share" option at the top and dumping the BBcode link between img tags, like this one:
> 
> ...




[url]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8151/7119452761_735aecfc99_z.jpg[/url]
SDC10878 by Arjaitheoriginal, on Flickr

Like this? Nope...I tried. What did I do wrong?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 27, 2012)

You used [IMG]http://www.flickr.com/photos/51650785@N04/7119452761/[/IMG]?

If so, must not be "shared" properly.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 27, 2012)

Arjai said:


> [url]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8151/7119452761_735aecfc99_z.jpg[/url]
> SDC10878 by Arjaitheoriginal, on Flickr
> 
> Like this? Nope...I tried. What did I do wrong?




Here is your pic:




SDC10878 by Arjaitheoriginal, on Flickr






I just pasted the code listed here directly in the reply box(and that's it shown highlighted, you must select the bbcode button there where the arrow is):


----------



## Arjai (Apr 27, 2012)

SDC10868 by Arjaitheoriginal, on Flickr




SDC10880 by Arjaitheoriginal, on Flickr


Ok, I tried to edit it like your code. This time I just pasted the BBcode.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Lionheart (Apr 28, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb119/Coldstorm84/_4275389.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb119/Coldstorm84/_4275374.jpg
> ...



Looks so nice Would you recommend that card/cooler, read that it can be noisey under load?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Looks so nice Would you recommend that card/cooler, read that it can be noisey under load?



Yeah, the card does look sweet... as for loud.. I played Skyrim for about 45m last night and I didn't hear a thing... only thing I hear is my res... Skyrim is at Ultra High settings too...


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 29, 2012)

Brand new footage from today!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 29, 2012)

I like the idea of white spreaders on the memory looks really nice!


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 29, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Brand new footage from today!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7adXA.jpg
> 
> ...



Only 4 dimm slots? 
Common, it's a SB-E.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 29, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Only 4 dimm slots?
> Common, it's a SB-E.


Now please tell me what I need 64GB for? 32GB fits just fine on 4 dimm slots and even the current 16GB is more than enough


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 29, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Now please tell me what I need 64GB for? 32GB fits just fine on 4 dimm slots and even the current 16GB is more than enough



...and no one ever needed more than 16k of memory.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 29, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> ...and no one ever needed more than 16k of memory.



I'll be sure to PM you as soon as I run out of 32GB memory. But don't hold your breath, I might be on completely different platform by then and year is 2020.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 30, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Brand new footage from today!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7adXA.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice! ROG.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 30, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Nice! ROG.



yea, first pic is Maximus IV Gene-Z and the rest are Rampage IV Formula.


----------



## dj-electric (May 3, 2012)

A bit late, but its here


----------



## fullinfusion (May 3, 2012)

What the hell is with the box? We want whats inside!


----------



## Random Murderer (May 3, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> What the hell is with the box? We want whats inside!



ha ha, was just about to say the same thing!

C'mon Dj, unbox that beauty!


----------



## dj-electric (May 3, 2012)

Ok ok just for you guys lol, i shouldn't open the product before taking the shots for the review but oh well








"Overclock me!"


----------



## Random Murderer (May 3, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Ok ok just for you guys lol, i shouldn't open the product before taking the shots for the review but oh well
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120503/IMG_0706.jpg http://img.techpowerup.org/120503/IMG_0707.jpg
> "Overclock me!"



hot damn, look at how thick those heat pipes are!
that's one sexy card!


----------



## Cotton_Cup (May 3, 2012)

wow those twin frozrs look sexy


----------



## Lionheart (May 3, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Ok ok just for you guys lol, i shouldn't open the product before taking the shots for the review but oh well
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120503/IMG_0706.jpg http://img.techpowerup.org/120503/IMG_0707.jpg
> "Overclock me!"



What card is that


----------



## dj-electric (May 3, 2012)

It's the HD7870 HAWK. Already reviewed by w1zz a couple of days ago
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/HD_7870_HAWK/


----------



## sneekypeet (May 4, 2012)




----------



## dj-electric (May 4, 2012)

That is shmexy sneeky... btw if u'll look at the top right corner in my HD7870 HAWK pic you can see some familiar little device...


----------



## sneekypeet (May 4, 2012)

is that a Sansa, have you been smuggling again?


----------



## dj-electric (May 4, 2012)

No, not lately. I spend most of my time training for the samsung galaxy S III, but the time has come.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 4, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120504/DSC08839.jpg



Now take it off so I can have! 


Great shot Sneeky. 


Loving the Hawk Dj.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 4, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120504/DSC08839.jpg



sexy as hell


----------



## Random Murderer (May 4, 2012)

One of my babies came in today...











The other should be in next week. They're both on ref. boards, but this one is blue At least the other is black Now to install it!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 4, 2012)

one is blue? that would be enough to piss me off....time to upgrade your cpu cooler,let me know when your ready


----------



## Random Murderer (May 4, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> one is blue? that would be enough to piss me off....


when i first opened the box and saw it, it did piss me off. but then i thought "i bought this retail, just be glad it's on a reference board."
and you know what? i am. turns out it's a low VID chip, .9v to be exact 



AthlonX2 said:


> time to upgrade your cpu cooler,let me know when your ready


ha ha, i know. saving up(well, not really, lol) and going to build a custom case with a full water loop.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 4, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> one is blue? that would be enough to piss me off....time to upgrade your cpu cooler,let me know when your ready



I've tried to give him a NZXT Havik 140....



RM... Buy a EK back plate for the two cards... lol.. they'll both be black then...


----------



## Random Murderer (May 4, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> RM... Buy a EK back plate for the two cards... lol.. they'll both be black then...



that's a good idea; i don't have to worry about nickel flaking off of a back plate


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 4, 2012)

did EK ever fix there blocks?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 5, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> did EK ever fix there blocks?



Yeah, by doing them right the first time...


----------



## _JP_ (May 5, 2012)

*Mah boi!*



Dj-ElectriC said:


> A bit late, but its here


----------



## reeltape (May 6, 2012)

my rampage iv


----------



## Random Murderer (May 6, 2012)

reeltape said:


> my rampage iv
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd441/reeltape/rampage_iv_IMG_2541.jpg
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd441/reeltape/rampage_iv_IMG_2548.jpg
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd441/reeltape/rampage_iv_IMG_2649.jpg
> http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd441/reeltape/rampage_iv_IMG_2573.jpg



that is one sexy piece of hardware
which cpu are you going to drop in it?


----------



## reeltape (May 6, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> that is one sexy piece of hardware
> which cpu are you going to drop in it?



Thanks! I am waiting on a 3930k, should be here this week. Looking forward to it....you have anything on the go that's not listed?
I see you have the 3820, it took me about a month to decide on whether to go with that or not, I got the 3930k for 575 all in, so, I went with that. After what I read about Ivy, I was not too hopeful on the Ivy Extreme, as the original plan was to get 3820 and wait for Ivy E, but I can always cell the 3930k down the road if I feel the urge to upgrade. I also see you have a Pentium D 820 clocked nicely. How is that holding up?


----------



## Random Murderer (May 6, 2012)

reeltape said:


> Thanks! I am waiting on a 3930k, should be here this week. Looking forward to it....you have anything on the go that's not listed?



I'm not sure I understand the question here...
If you're asking if there's anything on its way that's not listed, the answer is not yet, lol. I'm actually still waiting for my second 7970 to show up. After this hole in my wallet goes away, it'll reappear in the form of a water loop and a new monitor(or three).


reeltape said:


> I see you have the 3820, it took me about a month to decide on whether to go with that or not, I got the 3930k for 575 all in, so, I went with that. After what I read about Ivy, I was not too hopeful on the Ivy Extreme, as the original plan was to get 3820 and wait for Ivy E, but I can always cell the 3930k down the road if I feel the urge to upgrade.



Was debating on the 3930k or the 3820 like you, planning to upgrade to IVB-E when it comes out. Picked the 3820 because 8 cores will do me fine until then, it uses less power and creates less heat than the 3930k and 3960x, and even though it's the "low-end" SB-E this thing just dominates everything I throw at it. Even if IVB-E is as big of a disappointment as IVB was to SB owners, I'll still be able to pick up a 3930k or 3960x for cheaper than now, and there will probably be a new stepping by then.
Even still, I haven't been able to completely stress this proc in anything but a stress-test, and there's still plenty of overclocking headroom.

Can't wait to see what you can do with that 3930k!


reeltape said:


> I also see you have a Pentium D 820 clocked nicely. How is that holding up?



The Pentium D rig is holding up alright. It basically sits and wishes it was used more, lol.









And in keeping on-topic, here's another pic of my R4E as the system was being assembled:


----------



## Cold Storm (May 6, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> The Pentium D rig is holding up alright. It basically sits and wishes it was used more, lol.



Just like a hooker! 


Should have nice shots of another 7950 block come tonight!


----------



## reeltape (May 6, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> I'm not sure I understand the question here...
> If you're asking if there's anything on its way that's not listed, the answer is not yet, lol. I'm actually still waiting for my second 7970 to show up. After this hole in my wallet goes away, it'll reappear in the form of a water loop and a new monitor(or three).


Sorry I wasn't all that clear, that's what I was asking though: are you building anything that wasn't in your system specs/info as it's listed on your profile. So you read through my mumbo-jumbo just fine! I hear ya on the cost of these things. What was the deciding factor on why you went with the 7970? I'm using an older pair of gpus til the 680 or 7970 drops in price.
Your thoughts on the 7970? You love it? What monitors would you buy if you could? I've got 3 mismatched Samsungs, looking to get 2 nice 27-30 inchers...a water loop would be cool. I'm going to see how the temps are without it...what is your 3820 at now OC'd under load?



Random Murderer said:


> Was debating on the 3930k or the 3820 like you, planning to upgrade to IVB-E when it comes out. Picked the 3820 because 8 cores will do me fine until then, it uses less power and creates less heat than the 3930k and 3960x, and even though it's the "low-end" SB-E this thing just dominates everything I throw at it. Even if IVB-E is as big of a disappointment as IVB was to SB owners, I'll still be able to pick up a 3930k or 3960x for cheaper than now, and there will probably be a new stepping by then.
> Even still, I haven't been able to completely stress this proc in anything but a stress-test, and there's still plenty of overclocking headroom.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you can do with that 3930k!



That's promising. Before I bought my 3930k I had a hard time finding anyone who could give it the kind of confident praise you do. I am glad you like it and it's doing the job for you. Do you do much video/photo editing or encoding etc? I'll definitely post back with how it works in my real-life work environment. I can't believe I typed 'cell' instead of 'sell' I must be exhausted....
But, my reasoning on this logic was that I am only spending 200ish more to get what I want now and that I only build every few years, so if IVB-E is something special I'll buy it, but if not, 6 cores of SB-E will be sufficient for some time. I did get the C-2 stepping chip...



Random Murderer said:


> The Pentium D rig is holding up alright. It basically sits and wishes it was used more, lol.



- poor fellow! I'm sure it's got some use in store...maybe a HTPC?




Random Murderer said:


> And in keeping on-topic, here's another pic of my R4E as the system was being assembled:



Looks really good, what fans did you throw in there? I got some Scythe's (slipstream, various and thermalright as well - exact models I can't recall, but I'm building a silent case setup - well as quiet as I can in a Corsair 550d (modded for EATX)
Talk soon


----------



## puma99dk| (May 6, 2012)

it decided it was cleaning time today, and i did patched up my cables some more on the back of my motherboard tray so i don't have a bush in there anymore xD


----------



## dj-electric (May 6, 2012)

My first graphics card... running at 1400Mhz core clock. Thanks MSI.






Told you w1zz, you should have overvolt it and display the results...


----------



## Random Murderer (May 6, 2012)

reeltape said:


> Sorry I wasn't all that clear, that's what I was asking though: are you building anything that wasn't in your system specs/info as it's listed on your profile. So you read through my mumbo-jumbo just fine! I hear ya on the cost of these things. What was the deciding factor on why you went with the 7970? I'm using an older pair of gpus til the 680 or 7970 drops in price.
> Your thoughts on the 7970? You love it? What monitors would you buy if you could? I've got 3 mismatched Samsungs, looking to get 2 nice 27-30 inchers...a water loop would be cool. I'm going to see how the temps are without it...what is your 3820 at now OC'd under load?



7970: absolutely incredible. at stock it blows away my crossfire, overclocked 6850s. i'm starting to wonder why i'll need a second.

Monitors: really intrigued by the Yamakasi Catleap q270se. thinking about picking up one(or three). check out this thread for more info on them.

3820: temps are cool, even under linpack. highest i've seen is 68c, which is the main reason i haven't made the jump to water yet.


reeltape said:


> That's promising. Before I bought my 3930k I had a hard time finding anyone who could give it the kind of confident praise you do. I am glad you like it and it's doing the job for you. Do you do much video/photo editing or encoding etc? I'll definitely post back with how it works in my real-life work environment. I can't believe I typed 'cell' instead of 'sell' I must be exhausted....
> But, my reasoning on this logic was that I am only spending 200ish more to get what I want now and that I only build every few years, so if IVB-E is something special I'll buy it, but if not, 6 cores of SB-E will be sufficient for some time. I did get the C-2 stepping chip...


mainly gaming, benching, and audio editing. the 3820 holds its own in all three of these tasks, even at stock. obviously in benching there would be a rather large performance boost for having 2c/4t more, but i couldn't justify the extra money for benching only(i know, blasphemy, lol).




reeltape said:


> - poor fellow! I'm sure it's got some use in store...maybe a HTPC?


I've a few ideas for it. it definitely won't feel neglected for too much longer 





reeltape said:


> Looks really good, what fans did you throw in there? I got some Scythe's (slipstream, various and thermalright as well - exact models I can't recall, but I'm building a silent case setup - well as quiet as I can in a Corsair 550d (modded for EATX)
> Talk soon


Mainly using Cooler Master Excalibur fans, but for one exhaust fan and two of five intakes I'm using the fans that came with the case(SilverStone something, lol). Reasoning behind this was to try and keep a positive pressure in the case to help reduce dust/hair intake. The system runs relatively quiet(compared to my old system, three fans but one was a Scythe Ultra Kaze, LOUD!) even though there are five intake fans, two exhaust, and two on the CPU heatsink, not to mention the (silent) 140mm fan in my PSU, 70mm fan on the RIVE chipset(forced to full speed in BIOS) and the blow-dryer fan on the 7970(if you get one, do NOT turn the fan up above 60%. at 100% i can hear it from across the house, no joke!)

If you have any more questions, don't hesitate to shoot me a private message. at least that way we won't fill the thread with more off-topic posts from a two-person conversation.

And to stay on-topic, expect some shots of my computer in its current state to be posted in a bit.

EDIT: I know i'm not a great photographer, but at least there are a few pieces of sexy hardware in one shot


----------



## cadaveca (May 7, 2012)

a few:


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 7, 2012)

come on dave power plugs arent sexy!!


----------



## cadaveca (May 7, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> come on dave power plugs arent sexy!!



but...but...they go in an out...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 7, 2012)

are they loose?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 7, 2012)

They go in and out... lol.. I still gotta grab some Bitfenix cables... black can't keep in stock anywhere... GRRRRR...


RM, just let me know when you wants pics.. I'm 30f a way. 



Now, for the goodies before tomorrow's photo shoot.





















Then my favorite one


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 7, 2012)

wow! that looks stunning CS


----------



## Athlonite (May 7, 2012)

Shiny shiny shiny shiny shiny can me has


----------



## Random Murderer (May 7, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> RM, just let me know when you wants pics.. I'm 30f a way.


how about tonight?


Cold Storm said:


> Then my favorite one
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120507/_5065414.jpg



this is the third 79xx card i've seen with the "hinge" and "latch" silkscreens next to the core, anyone have any idea what that's about?
i haven't taken the HSF off of my 7970 yet, so apologies if it's a dumb question.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 7, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> how about tonight?





You know it. All I gotta do for the new loop is connect the power to the cards and board... leak test last night was a success.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 7, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> this is the third 79xx card i've seen with the "hinge" and "latch" silkscreens next to the core, anyone have any idea what that's about?
> i haven't taken the HSF off of my 7970 yet, so apologies if it's a dumb question.



i wonder if they were going to go with an Intel type setup?


----------



## t_ski (May 7, 2012)

Would be kewl if they had a socket and you could swap chips


----------



## Athlonite (May 7, 2012)

That would certainly make things interesting 

want a new gpu don't bother buying a whole new card just purchase a core replacement and drop it in and away you go


----------



## Cold Storm (May 7, 2012)

I think it should be done with all the lower end cards that keep on rehashing... It could happen once they set a standards for the Die size.. Instead of making it smaller and smaller each year..


----------



## Athlonite (May 8, 2012)

I don't know about that CS I'd not want to sidegrade to an HD7770


----------



## Aquinus (May 8, 2012)

How about some pre-shader low-end hardware?

ATi Radeon x300 SE, 64Mb. It's PCI-E! It's about to become the video card for my soon to be file server considering that is about all an x300 can do.  It also will be running headless once it is setup so it doesn't matter too much once I get it all configured.

I bought it as a backup card ~4 years ago iirc for 25 USD. I tried it once just to make sure it worked. Since then it has never needed to be used.


----------



## dj-electric (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Techtu (May 8, 2012)




----------



## dj-electric (May 8, 2012)

lol @ grass?
*le wild gigabyte board appeared


----------



## Techtu (May 8, 2012)

Grass, yes that is grass . I was clearing the shed out and the board is dead so I thought I'd take a few snaps before it gets disposed of.


----------



## Aquinus (May 8, 2012)

Scrap that copper.


----------



## t_ski (May 8, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> How about some pre-shader low-end hardware?
> 
> ATi Radeon x300 SE, 64Mb. It's PCI-E! It's about to become the video card for my soon to be file server considering that is about all an x300 can do.  It also will be running headless once it is setup so it doesn't matter too much once I get it all configured.
> 
> ...



We have a ton of those laying around at work.  We call them "heaters" because that's about all they're good for: heating up the inside of the Dell SFF cases they're in and causing swollen caps! (Yes, I know there's more to the caps & heat issues with the Dells, but these help.)  Not bad as long as you have a decent sized case with some airflow in it.



Techtu said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120508/P5080038.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120508/P5080034[1].jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120508/P5080041.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120508/P5080032.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120508/P5080031.jpg



It probably died 'cause you got grass in the CPU socket


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 8, 2012)

It was a hassle to get, it but I love it so far!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.imgur.com/03bIu.jpg
> It was a hassle to get, it but I love it so far!



One sexy mouse!


----------



## Techtu (May 9, 2012)

t_ski said:


> It probably died 'cause you got grass in the CPU socket



 What, grass isn't a great heat conductor...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 9, 2012)

Techtu said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120508/P5080038.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120508/P5080034[1].jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120508/P5080041.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120508/P5080032.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120508/P5080031.jpg



Did it escape into the wild?


----------



## D007 (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 10, 2012)

Techtu said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120508/P5080038.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120508/P5080034[1].jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120508/P5080041.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120508/P5080032.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120508/P5080031.jpg



A wild motherboard appears!


----------



## Techtu (May 10, 2012)

Everyone loves a wild bore'd don't they 

Here's a not so wild R.A.T 3 but with added weight which doubles as a slightly highten'd thumb rest for my small hands...













An couldn't quite get this one to focus properly.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 10, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Everyone loves a wild bore'd don't they
> 
> Here's a not so wild R.A.T 3 but with added weight which doubles as a slightly highten'd thumb rest for my small hands...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120510/P5100052.jpg
> ...



if mice count, i'll post some pics of the R.A.T. 7 later


----------



## Techtu (May 10, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> if mice count, i'll post some pics of the R.A.T. 7 later



If it's used for a PC in some shape or form then it pretty much count's


----------



## TotalChaos (May 11, 2012)




----------



## TotalChaos (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2012)

nice shot


----------



## cadaveca (May 12, 2012)

HRm, uh...yeah....err...YYYYYEEEEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Peter1986C (May 12, 2012)

Nice picture, even though it is not close-up and I would have had difficulties with piling up mobos like that.


----------



## cadaveca (May 12, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Nice picture, even though it is not close-up and I would have had difficulties with piling up mobos like that.



Heh. Yeah, That's about as close up as I could get and still have 'em all in the picture.

I very carefully placed the boards and then picking them back up afterwords I was twice as careful! LuLz. Don't wanna break off some tiny random IC and kill a board!


----------



## puma99dk| (May 12, 2012)

/puma changes cadaveca's Asus Maximus V Gene with his Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 


but nice collection there cadaveca and i couldn't resist


----------



## cadaveca (May 12, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> /puma changes cadaveca's Asus Maximus V Gene with his Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3
> 
> 
> but nice collection there cadaveca and i couldn't resist





You've got a pretty decent board already. This new one though, although very similar, really does seem to be cut from a different cloth. Of course, I'll have far more information in the upcoming review. I'll be testing boards like a madman next week!


----------



## _JP_ (May 12, 2012)

Nice selection.
Ooh...the gold on that MSi...lol
Still no ASRock?


----------



## cadaveca (May 12, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> Nice selection.
> Ooh...the gold on that MSi...lol
> Still no ASRock?



No MSI boards there....that's an ECS board(and this ECS is like no other ECS board before it, really incredible, actually).


And yes, no AsRock. Maybe I can add them in the near future. Once I'm finished with these boards, I've got some stuff planned, and hopefully AsRock is part of that. It's not my choice that I don't ahve them...It's theirs!


----------



## dj-electric (May 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> HRm, uh...yeah....err...YYYYYEEEEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47080&stc=1&d=1336837895



ill put 670's, watcha got? huh?!


----------



## _JP_ (May 12, 2012)

Right, right, my bad.
No idea why I wrote MSI instead of ECS. I think I mistake them every once in a while... :\


----------



## cadaveca (May 12, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> ill put 670's, watcha got? huh?!



I dunno, still waiting for you to send me those 7-series cards now that you're done with them. lulz.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> You've got a pretty decent board already. This new one though, although very similar, really does seem to be cut from a different cloth. Of course, I'll have far more information in the upcoming review. I'll be testing boards like a madman next week!



ino, that's why i am not upgrading and since performance ain't that big difference on Sandy vs. Ivy i will keep my i5-2500k aswell, and with my purchase of my KFA2 GTX 680 i am out of money for hw for a long time


----------



## Random Murderer (May 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> HRm, uh...yeah....err...YYYYYEEEEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs


and if you need a HD7 series card for testing purposes, PM me. i could part with one for a while.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Peter1986C (May 13, 2012)

Makes me think of my good times with my Athlon64 3500+


----------



## TotalChaos (May 15, 2012)




----------



## dj-electric (May 16, 2012)

My new fittings have just arrived for the golden PC build


----------



## Maban (May 16, 2012)

F3-12800CL6D-4GBXH


----------



## Maban (May 17, 2012)

*Winbond 25Q64BVAIG*

Here's my new BIOS chip. I finally figured out how to take somewhat decent pictures with this meh camera.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 18, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> My new fittings have just arrived for the golden PC build
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/V2dyc.jpg



What ya do to that fine piece of cooling hardware? Nice fittings thou 



Maban said:


> Here's my new BIOS chip. I finally figured out how to take somewhat decent pictures with this meh camera.
> 
> http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/4168/1002276c.jpg





Maban said:


> Well, I did have a WTB posted.


I cant be on here all the time , what they charge ya for it?

^

Looks great! Heck if I knew you were wanting a bios chip I would have hooked ya up.


----------



## Maban (May 18, 2012)

$17.96 which is only a few bucks more than what it would have cost to ship the entire board.

Oh man, posting, deleting, posting, deleting. I'm leaving this here.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 18, 2012)

Maban said:


> $17.96 which is only a few bucks more than what it would have cost to ship the entire board.


Wow a tad steep id say. What happeded to your other chip?

ahahahahahahhahah me too


----------



## Maban (May 18, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Wow a tad steep id say. What happeded to your other chip?



Bad flash. ASUS wants $24 from their eStore so I couldn't pass up $18.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 18, 2012)

Maban said:


> Bad flash.


That sucks man! Im glad I have a dual bios board and the option to flash or copy one bios programing to the other chip. Takes about 6 min to flash but it saved my ass a few times already. This Intel shit board has corupted the bios a few different times when overclocking.

I never had that issue using amd


----------



## Maban (May 18, 2012)

The way it was is that I bought another set of identical RAM so I could have 8GB. Together they couldn't get even CAS 7 at 1600MHz, let alone the CAS 6 they are rated for. So I flashed the BIOS to the latest (at the time). Somehow I lost the ability to overclock the CPU, there was no option to up the mult. So I eventually did the risky method of reverting to an older BIOS. That went fine, but it still didn't allow me to overclock. So I flashed to the latest again. It restarted but didn't come back. If this doesn't allow me to OC and reseating the CPU doesn't fix it, I may just go outside and throw my $240 frisbee.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 18, 2012)

Maban said:


> The way it was is that I bought another set of identical RAM so I could have 8GB. Together they couldn't get even CAS 7 at 1600MHz, let alone the CAS 6 they are rated for. So I flashed the BIOS to the latest (at the time). Somehow I lost the ability to overclock the CPU, there was no option to up the mult. So I eventually did the risky method of reverting to an older BIOS. That went fine, but it still didn't allow me to overclock. So I flashed to the latest again. It restarted but didn't come back. If this doesn't allow me to OC and reseating the CPU doesn't fix it, I may just go outside and throw my $240 frisbee.


lol I hear ya... you can always give it back for RMA if it still doesn't fix the problem


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Norton (May 18, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120518/SAM_0992.jpg


----------



## cadaveca (May 19, 2012)

a few:


----------



## t_ski (May 19, 2012)

What are you waiting for?  Pop the lids off those puppies


----------



## Aquinus (May 19, 2012)

I still think I would have went with the 3820 instead of IVB. It's a good chip and runs 15*C lower under load at the same clock as the 3770k even after replacing the TIM. What about 130-watt TDP?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 19, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I still think I would have went with the 3820 instead of IVB. It's a good chip and runs 15*C lower under load at the same clock as the 3770k even after replacing the TIM. What about 130-watt TDP?


I'm sure Dave got those cpu's given to him so he can do his reviews. Really I don't think he cares about whats what, you take whats given to ya.. Now Dave can do his Reviews and not previews


----------



## cadaveca (May 19, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> I'm sure Dave got those cpu's given to him so he can do his reviews. Really I don't think he cares about whats what, you take whats given to ya.. Now Dave can do his Reviews and not previews



Actually, I paid $640 for them.  I've apparantly got another 3770K inbound, but couldn't wait any longer.


The 3820 is a personal chip. The 3770k (my wife went to 6 stores last night to get one!) is for reviews, which I just sat down to get started on. WIll ahve one next week, and every week after that for several months, it looks like. I've got a tonne of boards here, and more incoming!

Currently got the 3820 @ 4.5 GHz, 1.35v, stability testing. While it's running tests, I'll be building up a rig with one of the boards for review, to test this afternoon, probably try another board tomorrow as well, and then another on Monday. Then I'll go hardcore testing on one for the review....can't write a review without gettign a general feel for the platform first.

Bought both so as to be able to make good compares, for myself. I also plan on doing a bit of multi-GPU testing as well, comparing PCIe implementations (multi-GPU PCIe scaling is something i think most are not gonna expect!!! ). Currently working on arranging for the VGAs for that...got lots of stuff in the works!


----------



## dj-electric (May 19, 2012)

Dave. Im not angry, Im just disappointed.


----------



## cadaveca (May 19, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Dave. Im not angry, Im just disappointed.



Not as disappointed as my wife is, who dropped her iPhone, and smashed the screen.  Thankfully i know a local tech who can fix it in like 5 minutes, but she didn't know that.


I'm also disappointed...got a "95 W" chip, instead of a "77 W".


The difference between the two??

NOT sure...INtel says they are all 77 W chips. Clearly by the pic, the box says different.


----------



## spectrus77 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## t_ski (May 20, 2012)

New CPU for the kids' rig:


----------



## cadaveca (May 20, 2012)

t_ski said:


> New CPU for the kids' rig:
> 
> http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/2334/3570k.jpg



So, uh......I see an IHS?


----------



## Athlonite (May 20, 2012)

I look forward to the reviews Cad


----------



## t_ski (May 20, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> So, uh......I see an IHS?



You're more extreme than I am.  They don't really need the 3570k anyway, much less a de-lidded one.  However, if you pop the top on yours I might be tempted to do mine for shits&giggles...


----------



## cadaveca (May 20, 2012)

t_ski said:


> You're more extreme than I am.  They don't really need the 3570k anyway, much less a de-lidded one.  However, if you pop the top on yours I might be tempted to do mine for shits&giggles...



I will with my second chip, for sure.


----------



## t_ski (May 20, 2012)

Let me know how that goes for sure


----------



## dj-electric (May 21, 2012)

Here's mine. Haven't paid for it because reviewers don't pay for their hardware, dave.


----------



## cadaveca (May 21, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Here's mine. Haven't paid for it because reviewers don't pay for their hardware, dave.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/m95kH.jpg



ES? No Retail?




Ensuring my parts are just the same as any user is worth paying for.


----------



## dj-electric (May 21, 2012)

Uhhh... no  Nothing worth playing for.
it also came with this btw:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 23, 2012)

Out with the old, in with the new.




sorry for my shitty camera handling skills :3


----------



## Aquinus (May 23, 2012)

You know what I haven't seen yet?

Intel Celeron 2.4Ghz Northwood core, 128k L2, 400Mhz FSB.







Apple (IBM) PowerPC G3 Processor @ 233Mhz with off-die L2 cache.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 23, 2012)




----------



## anonymous6366 (May 23, 2012)

my q6600 wins


----------



## DOM (May 23, 2012)

its not close up but

GREEN VS RED


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 23, 2012)

DOM said:


> its not close up but
> 
> GREEN VS RED
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47221&stc=1&d=1337801339


----------



## Random Murderer (May 23, 2012)

DOM said:


> its not close up but
> 
> GREEN VS RED
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47221&stc=1&d=1337801339



judging by quantity and age, i'd say red is winning 


Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/002/252/me-gusta.jpg



ME GUSTA.


----------



## audiotranceable (May 25, 2012)

Had to re apply thermal paste on my laptop, because the GPU full load = 100c in furmark test.


----------



## cadaveca (May 25, 2012)

CPUs?


----------



## dj-electric (May 25, 2012)

No, thanks


----------



## Random Murderer (May 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> CPUs?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120525/028.jpg



only if they're de-lidded and come with a board. otherwise SB-E is fine for me, lol.
thanks for the offer though


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> CPUs?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120525/028.jpg



Those should be busy crunching not sitting out on their butts


----------



## Random Murderer (May 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> Those should be busy crunching not sitting out on their butts



I believe one is a review sample and the other is his that he made his wife get for him, lol.
still, POP ONE OF THEM OPEN ALREADY, DAVE!
you said you would, and in all seriousness, it would probably make for a good comparison in the review.


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> I believe one is a review sample and the other is his that he made his wife get for him, lol.
> still, POP ONE OF THEM OPEN ALREADY, DAVE!
> you said you would, and in all seriousness, it would probably make for a good comparison in the review.



^ this

 Your next sexy pic gotta be screenshots of CPUz showing these running!


----------



## cadaveca (May 25, 2012)

Not CPUs?









Random Murderer said:


> I believe one is a review sample and the other is his that he made his wife get for him, lol.
> still, POP ONE OF THEM OPEN ALREADY, DAVE!
> you said you would, and in all seriousness, it would probably make for a good comparison in the review.





WHen I get time, I will pop the top on the new chip after testing. It will NOT be covered in a review though. I am probably the only person who doesn't care about temps and the TIM used under IHS like everyone else, so it's definitely NOT a priority.

Current 3770k is running 4.6ghz with 1.18 V, loads @ max 75c in Prime95, ran it for 24 hours, using Noctua NH-C14 with just the top fan in place. ALso running 2x 4GB @ 2400 MHz, with VCCSA boost from 0.95 V to 1.05 V. I've psoted screens somewehre on here already.


----------



## DOM (May 26, 2012)

i popped the ihs off mine last night but no pics 

but it did drop the temps 1.4v 4.8 wprime 1024m before would hit 90+ now its under 80c...... and going to ln2 it again hope for more mhz


----------



## cadaveca (May 26, 2012)

Another, to give size perspective:


----------



## t_ski (May 26, 2012)

You can send that to me when you're done with it, Dave


----------



## MoonPig (May 26, 2012)

Got a new camera, ain't i.


----------



## t_ski (May 26, 2012)

Is that a Murder Mods' Serpentine front panel or custom?


----------



## MoonPig (May 26, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Is that a Murder Mods' Serpentine front panel or custom?



Custom


----------



## t_ski (May 27, 2012)

Nice


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2012)

TIM of my first Sapphire ref HD 7970, looks a bit excessive...






and TIM of my second Sapphire ref HD 7970 after RMA, excessive much?


----------



## Thrackan (May 27, 2012)

"Jim, the chip is still hot!"
- "Put more paste on it, Bill! More paste!"


----------



## Animalpak (May 28, 2012)

XSPC 120mm single rad... Re paintend matt black.


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2012)

one more, though kind of a crappy iphone pic

Asus ref HD 7970





Seems a little better on the TIM, though it looks like it's been reapplied.  You can see an outline of paste that's not there, suggesting it's been cleaned before.  I can't say for sure since I bought this used off [H], but the seller claimed that cooler was never removed...


----------



## Athlonite (May 30, 2012)

is it just me or does the TIM used just look shite from it dried out look to it's overuse on all 3 of those GPU's


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> is it just me or does the TIM used just look shite from it dried out look to it's overuse on all 3 of those GPU's



I agree they don't look so great, but I don't think it has to do with overuse. 

The first pic was taken about 2 weeks after receiving when I put the waterblock on, and I bought it a week or so after launch. The 2nd was my new card back from RMA which was lightly used and rarely gamed with. 
Who knows.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 30, 2012)

Sapphire HD7950 Dual X 950mhz OC Edition


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 4, 2012)

I wish I had a macro lens but this is the best I could do:


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 4, 2012)

Amazing how fast new tech becomes old. Still serves me well.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 4, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Amazing how fast new tech becomes old. Still serves me well.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120604/GTX resize.jpg



New tech isn't "old" until it's EOL, and new 5 series cards are still being released


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 4, 2012)

eee-yep.

I have "a lot" of pleasure and productivity with the system in my specs and I definitely would not call it old. Even though "a lot" of new tech has been released since 2008.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 4, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> New tech isn't "old" until it's EOL, and new 5 series cards are still being released



If that's not old then what do you say about this:


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 4, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> If that's not old then what do you say about this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120604/ATI resize 1.jpg
> 
> ...



Old? Maybe. Nostalgic, but of course


----------



## Jetster (Jun 5, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> If that's not old then what do you say about this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120604/ATI resize 1.jpg
> 
> ...



Very old


----------



## Arjai (Jun 6, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> eee-yep.
> 
> I have "a lot" of pleasure and productivity with the system in my specs and I definitely would not call it old. Even though "a lot" of new tech has been released since 2008.



Check out my Sys Specs! Your still a 'Youngin!" LOL


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 6, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> If that's not old then what do you say about this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120604/ATI resize 1.jpg
> 
> ...



I have it's little brother!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 6, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I have it's little brother!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47387&stc=1&d=1338982179



That wouldn't happen to be a 92x0, would it? I had an old 9250 that looked exactly like that.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 8, 2012)

i got two boxes today so anyone guess what's in them?


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 8, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> i got two boxes today so anyone guess what's in them?
> 
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac53/puma99dk/IMG_20120608_131358-1.jpg
> 
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac53/puma99dk/IMG_20120608_131131-1.jpg



Is the top a video card and the bottom a hard drive?




Random Murderer said:


> That wouldn't happen to be a 92x0, would it? I had an old 9250 that looked exactly like that.



Yes.  It's a Radeon 9200 with 128Mb of video ram.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 8, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> i got two boxes today so anyone guess what's in them?
> 
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac53/puma99dk/IMG_20120608_131358-1.jpg
> 
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac53/puma99dk/IMG_20120608_131131-1.jpg



It's not sexy until you take them out of the boxes!  They must be nekkid. 

I say SSD and PSU.

Oh, and I like how your forum name works as a mail address.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 8, 2012)

i won't tease u any longer here is the two things i got with the mail today.



Spoiler



Damn that shiny Samsung box and drive >.<










if u wondering why the keys r faded is bcs i bought this keyboard used, since it's as close to a stock keyboard i can get, since i don't like all the fancy Logitech Gaming series and so on with extra keys >.<


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 8, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> i won't tease u any longer here is the two things i got with the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish my SSDs came with Ghost.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 8, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I wish my SSDs came with Ghost.



i don't use Ghost anyway plus atm i am using Windows 7 SP1 x86 and i am planing about trying out Windows 8 x64 and if i don't like it than i will install Windows 7 SP1 x64 i think so i can keep up with the newest EA/Dice games bcs when Windows 8 get released they planning to force ppl to update to x86 >.<

but i maybe put the Ghost key up for contest or something dunno bcs i am not gonna use it myself even i got it if i need to use it, i don't need another copy anyway.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 8, 2012)

My Tahiti.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 8, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I wish my SSDs came with Ghost.



Clonezilla


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 10, 2012)

i tried Windows 8 Release Preview on my new Samsung driver but it was too much of a bother with the Metro UI and login screen srsly i hate that, and if it needs online access for going online, what will happen when ur internet is down? no more Windows for the time being? 

and no disabling tools or reg hack don't work in Release Preview of Win8 they also totally removed the start orb that's just lame bcs i wanna see how much better the explorer, shell and so on was compared to Win7 bcs i have made them crash there.

but well just bumping a Windows 7 CrystalDiskMark 3.0.1 score from when i just had the SSD running in my SATA 6gb/s port with nuth on:

View attachment 47441

and here with a Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 x86 (clone from my Intel SSD):

View attachment 47451

pics from my thread: Samsung 830 128gb what u think of performance? (TPU)


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 11, 2012)

The triple K clan (pun intended) - 2500K 2600K 3770K


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 11, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> i got two boxes today so anyone guess what's in them?
> 
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac53/puma99dk/IMG_20120608_131358-1.jpg
> 
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac53/puma99dk/IMG_20120608_131131-1.jpg



your real name is puma99dk?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 11, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> your real name is puma99dk?



typical danish, why?  it what u will call it.



Spoiler



and no googling u can find me on there xD


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 15, 2012)

Actual PC


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 15, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> Actual PC
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120615/DSC00337121.jpg



nice!
i like that tubing, is it automotive?


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 15, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> nice!
> i like that tubing, is it automotive?



No is NORPRENE, used in home tubing.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 19, 2012)

Something new?






And...






And...


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Something new?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120619/081.jpg
> 
> ...



You finally have some ASRocks. Rock on!
What's that small thingy?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 19, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> You finally have some ASRocks. Rock on!
> What's that small thingy?



i think that small thingy u r referring to is the Creative Sound Core 3D cap is for the Fatal1ty board but i dunno how he got it off.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 19, 2012)

it's proly only stuck on with some double sided sticky tape


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 19, 2012)

WTF dave?! an asrock board?! how do you dare?


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 19, 2012)

Ding dong... mail has arrived


----------



## HammerON (Jun 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Something new?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120619/081.jpg
> 
> ...



Very nice
Now let's see some reviews!!!



Dj-ElectriC said:


> Ding dong... mail has arrived
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/2gF7J.jpg



What are you goning to put in it???


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 19, 2012)

This case is gonna be painted modded and what not and is going to be my Unreal Tournament project. Details in sig


----------



## btarunr (Jun 19, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> i think that small thingy u r referring to is the Creative Sound Core 3D cap is for the Fatal1ty board but i dunno how he got it off.



Because it's just a cheap piece of plastic. I seriously doubt it's good at even shielding the CODEC from EMI.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 19, 2012)

http://img.techpowerup.org/120619/080.jpg

that cooling assembly looks suspiciously close to the RIVE...
i'd be willing to bet they're damn close to interchangeable.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 19, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> You finally have some ASRocks. Rock on!
> What's that small thingy?



Plastic cap for the Creative CODEC.



puma99dk| said:


> i think that small thingy u r referring to is the Creative Sound Core 3D cap is for the Fatal1ty board but i dunno how he got it off.



It was attached with two screws. I removed them.



Athlonite said:


> it's proly only stuck on with some double sided sticky tape



See above. 



Dj-ElectriC said:


> WTF dave?! an asrock board?! how do you dare?



I told ya I'd have some soon after Computex. W1zz is, well, a wizzard, after all.



Dj-ElectriC said:


> Ding dong... mail has arrived
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/2gF7J.jpg



AH, you got your gooooooooodieeeeeeeeeeeeeees too!



btarunr said:


> Because it's just a cheap piece of plastic. I seriously doubt it's good at even shielding the CODEC from EMI.



Yes, seems purely a vanity plate, with a soft squishy plastic inner ring. Made for a neat picture, though.



Random Murderer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120619/080.jpg
> 
> that cooling assembly looks suspiciously close to the RIVE...
> i'd be willing to bet they're damn close to interchangeable.



It might very well be, altohugh I do beleive the VRM designs on each board is different, so that'd be were they might conflict with each other.

You guys asked for ASRock reviews, so we've made it a reality. They just arrived yesterday, and I do ahve several other board reviews to come still, but I'll squeeze one into the next few weeks.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 20, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> It might very well be, altohugh I do beleive the VRM designs on each board is different, so that'd be were they might conflict with each other.



I still dig the 16 + 2 + 2 on the P9X79 Deluxe. I like to be surprised though, can't wait for the review.


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 20, 2012)

The shmexy Lightning GTX680












I freaking love the smell in the morning of hot coffee and NDA lifting off


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 20, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> The shmexy Lightning GTX680
> 
> http://hwzone.co.il/hwzone.co.il/originals/IMG_0939.JPG
> 
> ...



and how long until that's painted gold?


----------



## Sinzia (Jun 25, 2012)

Asus P8Z77-M Pro MB- building an IB HTPC!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 26, 2012)

Got some new RAM:


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 26, 2012)

very nice shot indeed


----------



## Enmity (Jun 26, 2012)

Finally, it's here...now i just need to decide on a case, and scrounge for a gpu


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 26, 2012)

Enmity said:


> Finally, it's here...now i just need to decide on a case, and scrounge for a gpu
> http://i48.tinypic.com/2n9yedi.jpg



USB here  That's just asking for someone to try and plug a keyboard into the VRM heatsink


----------



## Enmity (Jun 26, 2012)

Haha i know, i saw that sticker n thought yup, asus was in a big hurry to rush this mobo out, theyve put the sticker on upside down  haha.  Cant wait to build this system but cant decide on a case...im leaning towards the phantom enthusiast since its available  now...but damn that cm storm stryker looks good..pity its not available here in nz yet though


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 27, 2012)

How much you want to spend on a case Enmity


----------



## Enmity (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey Athlonite, Well i'd like a full tower case with a side window and dust filters on the intakes...needs to be able to mount a 240 rad in the top and hopefully under $300NZD - Looking at the NZXT phantom enthusiast at this stage.

Currently looking at selling my HAF 932, motherboard, cpu (with the Xiggy tower cooler), ram, both of my 5850's, dvd writer and 160GB HDD.

Know anyone who might be interested?


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 27, 2012)

hmmm able to fit a 240mm rad hmmm 

how about the Silverstone Raven RV02 v2 plenty o room in there for an big rad has a window and filters on all the fans including the PSU 

and how much you looking at sellin the ram for


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 27, 2012)

Enmity said:


> Finally, it's here...now i just need to decide on a case, and scrounge for a gpu
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/2aih99l.jpg
> 
> ...



I think i'm working on a review of the same board.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 29, 2012)

i just grap this Logitech Keyboard and Mouse combo set at my local hardware store 32,80USD / 26,31euros (my price there) ino the price may be a little high but compared to online prices in my country is the same normal price at the store is 41usd / 33euros






this here is actually the fourth set i bought down there, it actually a pretty decent set running 2.4ghz wireless and i just needed a cheap set for use in my bed room when i watch movies and series in bed ^^


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 3, 2012)

X79 Fatal1ty Champion makes you feel unworthy of having it


----------



## syeef (Jul 3, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> i just grap this Logitech Keyboard and Mouse combo set at my local hardware store 32,80USD / 26,31euros (my price there) ino the price may be a little high but compared to online prices in my country is the same normal price at the store is 41usd / 33euros
> 
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac53/puma99dk/IMG_20120629_201908-1.jpg
> 
> this here is actually the fourth set i bought down there, it actually a pretty decent set running 2.4ghz wireless and i just needed a cheap set for use in my bed room when i watch movies and series in bed ^^



Nice combo actually... I am using it right now to post this . But the Mouse battery only lasts ~25 days for me...


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 3, 2012)

syeef said:


> Nice combo actually... I am using it right now to post this . But the Mouse battery only lasts ~25 days for me...



hehe, that i think is oki, depending on how much u use it a day if u think about it like that 

but indeed and the price actually good even with my price


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry, for the bad picture.. left the SLR at the girlfriends house..


----------



## Enmity (Jul 4, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I think i'm working on a review of the same board.



I've read your review, nice work man! You mentioned that you updated the bios to the latest revision - which method did you use to update the bios? and what improvements did you see other than the voltage readings? 

Mines still in its box waiting for a new case and PSU. Will post loads once it's up and running


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 4, 2012)

Enmity said:


> I've read your review, nice work man! You mentioned that you updated the bios to the latest revision - which method did you use to update the bios? and what improvements did you see other than the voltage readings?
> 
> Mines still in its box waiting for a new case and PSU. Will post loads once it's up and running



Honestly, I didn't notice much else. I'm sure there are other improvements with compatibility with memory and such, but that wasn't really an issue I encountered myself.

Part of my testing process always involves updating to the most recent BIOS. I used the USB BIOS Flashback method, as well as the tool inside the BIOS.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 4, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> ...left the SLR at the girlfriends house...



Doing some late night photogography?


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 5, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Sorry, for the bad picture.. left the SLR at the girlfriends house..
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120703/IMG_20120703_201543.jpg



then we best be seeing some of her hardware then


----------



## Enmity (Jul 6, 2012)

Hardware huh? hell yeah lets see some porn 

unless she's got a floppy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 8, 2012)

Who can think of what this is?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 8, 2012)

laptop kb, but again, dunno, not win8 tablet cause of the shape and windows button


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 8, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> laptop kb, but again, dunno, not win8 tablet cause of the shape and windows button



The blue FN button on the bottom left means "Fuck No" 

I have no idea CS...lol.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 8, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://www.abload.de/img/013rfkyo.jpg
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/0091dk9h.jpg


What GPU is that???


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 9, 2012)

HammerON said:


> What GPU is that???


It's a 5970.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 9, 2012)

yessir, bought it for 125$ lol, guy said it was too hot.....like 80c hot rofl


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 9, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yessir, bought it for 125$ lol, guy said it was too hot.....like 80c hot rofl



what a moron...
You got yourself one hell of a deal there!


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 10, 2012)

Was he intoxicated or just ignorant to the facts ???


(FIH) The Don said:


> yessir, bought it for 125$ lol, guy said it was too hot.....like 80c hot rofl


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 10, 2012)

i honestly have no clue, maybe he was used to watercooling lulz idk, but i got the card cheap thats all that matters


----------



## syeef (Jul 10, 2012)

My new WiMAX 4G / Wifi Modem Router:






Banglalion is the ISP name.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 10, 2012)

sweet deal fore sure


----------



## Techtu (Jul 10, 2012)

syeef said:


> My new WiMAX 4G / Wifi Modem Router:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120710/WIMAX-Modem.jpg
> 
> Banglalion is the ISP name.



Rawr!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 11, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i honestly have no clue, maybe he was used to watercooling lulz idk, but i got the card cheap thats all that matters
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/007dtjqb.jpg



I didn't know what king of little gold mine these cards are until I was thinking of getting another one to cross fire with the one I have. Boy I like to have fell in the floor at the used prices. I could buy a pretty nice card for what I can sell mine for.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 11, 2012)

love night/dark shots


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 11, 2012)

Trinity FTW


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 11, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> Trinity FTW
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120711/SAM_1260.jpg



That's a pretty badass retention mechanism on that socket... Kudos to AMD.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 11, 2012)

Here's a couple more cool pics...


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 12, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> That's a pretty badass retention mechanism on that socket... Kudos to AMD.



The laptop I had was having the same mech for the CPU (Turion64 TL-58). It is like (Super) Socket 7 but then with a screw instead of a "lever".


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 12, 2012)

These fans are not as quiet as everyone says, but they do move a lot of air!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 13, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120712/054.jpg



Here we see the event horizon surronding the black hole.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 13, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Here we see the event horizon surronding the black hole.



 It did turn out to be a funky close up pic, didn't it.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 13, 2012)

AHhhhhhh...........


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 13, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> These fans are not as quiet as everyone says, but they do move a lot of air!
> http://i.imgur.com/vpgfLh.jpg



Me or Dave could have told you that. Thats why I got the corsair fans instead. the Cougar fans are only 17dBa when at 7v which is their start up voltage. They also have a high pitched sound when you have them mounted horizontally at the top of a case or something.


----------



## dumo (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 14, 2012)

dumo said:


> http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/4953/img01632201207132309.jpg
> 
> http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/2271/img01634201207132332.jpg



 is that?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 14, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> AHhhhhhh...........
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47802&stc=1&d=1342216639



What is shown excactly? I can not ID it...



fullinfusion said:


> is that?



A collection of RAM you will tell your grandchildren about.


----------



## popswala (Jul 14, 2012)

dumo said:


> http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/4953/img01632201207132309.jpg
> 
> http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/2271/img01634201207132332.jpg



is that an actual case for ram? I like that. I want one lol. seriously though. thats alot of ram. ever wana unload some, hit me up.

what bench is that?


----------



## dumo (Jul 14, 2012)

popswala said:


> is that an actual case for ram? I like that. I want one lol. seriously though. thats alot of ram. ever wana unload some, hit me up.
> 
> what bench is that?


Its anti-static ram tray (got it from ebay) and Dimas bench table


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 14, 2012)

dumo said:


> Its anti-static ram tray (got it from ebay) and Dimas bench table



Got a link?   I might need three or four. 

I see you still have T1's....they still good, with IVB?



Chevalr1c said:


> What is shown excactly? I can not ID it...




It's a close-up of sexy hardware? 


Maximus V Formula. Same thing on Dumo's test bench there.


----------



## dumo (Jul 14, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Got a link?   I might need three or four.
> 
> I see you still have T1's....they still good, with IVB?


Heres $17 for 2 trays  http://www.ebay.com/itm/400159340732?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

And this hard version from frozencpu  http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Dimastech/Benchtable_Easy_V2_5/4.html

Testing Micron D9 and KHX2000C8T1 on M5E now


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 14, 2012)

dumo said:


> http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/4953/img01632201207132309.jpg
> 
> http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/2271/img01634201207132332.jpg



Need more RAM! :shadedshu


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 14, 2012)

dumo said:


> Heres $17 for 2 trays  http://www.ebay.com/itm/400159340732?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> And this hard version from frozencpu  http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Dimastech/Benchtable_Easy_V2_5/4.html
> 
> Testing Micron D9 and KHX2000C8T1 on M5E now



Thanks, ordered the trays!


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jul 15, 2012)

Close up images of build from '06...

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/3048/mycomputersystem021sn7.jpg

http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/9063/mycomputersystem016kl6.jpg

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/1435/mycomputersystem018hn0.jpg
_______________________________________________________________

Close up images of build from '08....

http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/1510/dscf0718nn9.jpg

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/DSCF0773.jpg

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/DSCF0776-1.jpg

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/DSCF0775.jpg

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/DSCF0692.jpg

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/DSCF0706.jpg

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/DSCF0702.jpg
__________________________________________________________________

Close ups of some old hardware...

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/026.jpg

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/021.jpg

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/015.jpg
_____________________________________________________________

Current hardware...

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/LianLiPC-K63013.jpg


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 16, 2012)

Could you please use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tags wrapped around the links?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 16, 2012)

NZXT HUE in action!


----------



## popswala (Jul 16, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> NZXT HUE in action!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120716/hue.jpg



your lucky. I want/need one of those. I've been waiting for nzxt to come out with yellow lights.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 16, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> NZXT HUE in action!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120716/hue.jpg




I want one too.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 17, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> NZXT HUE in action!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120716/hue.jpg



Now no longer need to get bored with the same ole same ole just change the HUE


----------



## dumo (Jul 17, 2012)

*Wall of Maximus Vs*


----------



## popswala (Jul 17, 2012)

why and how do you have 3 of them? those are some sweet boards.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 17, 2012)

3 x GTX680 SLI


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 17, 2012)

Anyone remember this little annoying fella? 





Doing some testing on an old AMD X2 cpu that came with this Gigabyte GA-M61VME-2 i had some problems that onboard VGA didn't work so i took my trusty old EVGA 8800GTS 640mb and it became alive and i did some memtest86+ since i had some problems booting up on my XP and Win7 drives i got laying around.













nuth was wrong so i updated the bios and i tried onboard VGA again and it works but booting on my old Win7 on my Intel SSD didn't work so now i am just going to install Win7 again and see how it runs with 1gb memory (64mb shared)


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 17, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> NZXT HUE in action!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120716/hue.jpg



still not released to the public, are they?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.xoxide.com/nzxt-huergb-ledcontroller.html


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 17, 2012)

to my post earlier, Windows 7 run actually very good even it used around 760mb ram out of 960mb or something and leaving 64mb for the onboard Nvidia GeForce 6100 did good and i could use Windows 7 Aero ^^

Win7:





Win7 WEI:





CPU-Z/GPU-Z Info:


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 20, 2012)

Snapshot of our new little toy.






17 cm  6.7 inch


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 21, 2012)

@ Puma99dkl  I'm always telling people win7 runs quite well on old hardware infact a mate of mine has win7 x86 running on an AthlonXP 3200+ with 2GB ddr400 and an AGP radeon HD3650 and an 250GB SATA2 HDD ...ok so it's not a speed demon but it does what he wants and gets him there eventually


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 21, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Snapshot of our new little toy.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120720/20120720_202402.jpg
> 
> 17 cm  6.7 inch



That looks like a GeForce GTS x40 or x50.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 21, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> @ Puma99dkl  I'm always telling people win7 runs quite well on old hardware infact a mate of mine has win7 x86 running on an AthlonXP 3200+ with 2GB ddr400 and an AGP radeon HD3650 and an 250GB SATA2 HDD ...ok so it's not a speed demon but it does what he wants and gets him there eventually



yeah, even my sis on her small Asus Seashell with a Intel Atom and 2gigs of ram she was like Windows 7 r u for real  and it does aero aswell so it's good.

but Athlonite the only thing here is it was SATA-1 (SATA1.5GB/s) so the SSD was not running 110% speed i could feel that but it is faster than normal HDD even through that speed limit


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 21, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> That looks like a GeForce GTS x40 or x50.



It's a GTX560 SE.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## uber_cookie (Jul 23, 2012)

Nothing special  but here is my submission


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 23, 2012)

r u going to run SLi uber_cookie? ^^;


----------



## uber_cookie (Jul 23, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> r u going to run SLi uber_cookie? ^^;



Yep  got pair of them on day1 waiting for EK Asus DC2 blocks to come out


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 23, 2012)

the new EK blocks are just fappalicius


----------



## HammerON (Jul 23, 2012)

Agree!!!
Can't wait to see how they cool


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 23, 2012)

uber_cookie said:


> Yep  got pair of them on day1 waiting for EK Asus DC2 blocks to come out



nice lucky u what CPU r u planning about putting in the micro-beat board? ^^

asking bcs i got the same board just Gen3 version running a i5-2500k @ 4,5ghz


----------



## uber_cookie (Jul 23, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> nice lucky u what CPU r u planning about putting in the micro-beat board? ^^
> 
> asking bcs i got the same board just Gen3 version running a i5-2500k @ 4,5ghz



Got everything already sorted, 2700 was running at @5.0 for bench and it is running at 4.5 24/7. Once all the blocks are in place, will try 5.2-5.5 as 24/7 and also overclock GTXs since I have not tried that yet.

Also to keep temps lower, looking to add TEC as water chiller

Just posted build log, not very good at documenting builds  got some mesh panel to go around, but have not yet taken photos
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2681760#post2681760

Specs are:

Intel i7 2700k
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile (white) 16gb (4x4gb)
ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z
ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5 Sli
Corsair Force Series 3 Series 60GB SSD
2x Corsair Force Series 3 Series 120GB SSD

Additions:

Icy Dock MB994SP-4S 4 in 1 SAS / SATA Hot Swap Backplane

Monsoon Compressor fittings
EK-Supremacy - Acetal + Nickel
Ek 360 and 120 Coolstream radiators
D5 Vario pump with EK top Rev2
150 Res (not sure if going for Rev2)


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 23, 2012)

i am testing this lille system my dad gived to me, it's a little Intel Core 2 Duo E5300 if i don't remember wrong in a Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L Rev 1.1 as u can see on some of the connector pins it have had a hard live not my dad's fault i dunno where he got it.

i took 1 stick of Kingston KHX6400D2LLK2/2GN which is a 1gb stick and it booted so i updated the board from bios F8 to F10 which is the newest but now i got more options and they only did Rev 1.x bios' so i am like dual IDE options and i only got 1 IDE connector and a floppy 





i did a quick memtest86+ test and ino the board is using DDR2 but apparently memtest86+ things it's DDR3 check the "Type: "






and yes it's hooked up to my Intel X25-M G2 80GB SSD Drive which didn't wanna boot so reinstalling Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 again ~.~

but thinking about using it as a mini-htpc or a cruncher but i dunno actually bcs my Gaming rig is running 24-7 bcs i use it as a htpc aswell so i maybe end up been out the pins and sell it off to someone who will use it


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 23, 2012)

I say, slap a 30$ cooler on it and stretch its frequency first. Then, we'll see


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 23, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> I say, slap a 30$ cooler on it and stretch its frequency first. Then, we'll see



maybe dunno, i am thinking about putting it in my Lian Li case, bcs i don't think i will be modding it as much as i want, so i will maybe just swap it in there and with low-noise fans in front and one in the side there should be air enough for not ever heating.






oh and it's not a C2D but a Pentium E5300 build on the Wolfdale 45nm core ^^;


now it's in the case and i ran a custom 400mb IntelBurnTest since there is only 1gb of memory in it and a low-noise fan (almost) directly at the side of the cpu fan i get max temps of 50~51c now that bad i think ^^





oh and not to forget that little Intel X25-M G2 80gb is making it run fast and smooth and even boots and install programs at a nice speed i can wait on ^^;


----------



## uber_cookie (Jul 23, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> maybe dunno, i am thinking about putting it in my Lian Li case, bcs i don't think i will be modding it as much as i want, so i will maybe just swap it in there and with low-noise fans in front and one in the side there should be air enough for not ever heating.
> 
> oh and it's not a C2D but a Pentium E5300 build on the Wolfdale 45nm core ^^;
> 
> ...



Corsair H100 or H80 works great in these. I was using H100 as temp water cooling in v351 that is now undergoing mods for 360 and 120 rad.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 23, 2012)

uber_cookie said:


> Corsair H100 or H80 works great in these. I was using H100 as temp water cooling in v351 that is now undergoing mods for 360 and 120 rad.



at one point i was thinking about modding it so i could have a Intel RTS2011LC in that case together with my system but, i still need to cut it, bcs my GTX 680 is too long bcs of the 3,25" slot for floppy drive, and maybe need to cut more than just that away ._.

i also recently got this Asus GeForce EN9800GT/DI/1GD3/A Card from my dad 

And yes ino it got a "Tail" but it's so i don't loose that 2x4pins molex to 6pins pci-express adaptor cable ^^;









Fail yes, but u can read the labels better x:





Output connectors


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 23, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Snapshot of our new little toy.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120720/20120720_202402.jpg
> 
> 17 cm  6.7 inch



BWAHAHA it looks so dainty!
Reminds me of the reference GTX670!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 23, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> BWAHAHA it looks so dainty!
> Reminds me of the reference GTX670!



It's in fact exactly 16.8 cm and come to think of it it's almost the exact size of the GTX670 PCB and it has 2 x 6 pin power. I was really surprised by the dimension since I ordered the card and in the few pictures available it looked bigger.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 23, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> It's in fact exactly 16.8 cm and come to think of it it's almost the exact size of the GTX670 PCB and it has 2 x 6 pin power. I was really surprised by the dimension since I ordered the card and in the few pictures available it looked bigger.



I'm waiting to see tri-SLI with watercooled, reference 670s. It's gonna look funny to see those tiny cards. What's sad is my old x1600xt is actually longer than both your card and the 670 and is nowhere near as powerful.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## mlee49 (Jul 25, 2012)

mmmm micro-ATX...


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 25, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> mmmm micro-ATX...



if u mean what The Don is posting it's a ITX board smaller than micro-atx


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 25, 2012)

derp, it's been a while.

is Mini-ATX the same as ITX? I'm confused 

Also, Don what case you putting that in? Or is it just for pictures?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 25, 2012)

homemade case/stand 

details to be revealed at a later time 

not sure is there is a difference between mini-atx and itx.

but yes, it is ITX

DFI Lanparty P55-T36 older board, but im on a budget atm


----------



## uber_cookie (Jul 25, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> derp, it's been a while.
> 
> is Mini-ATX the same as ITX? I'm confused
> 
> Also, Don what case you putting that in? Or is it just for pictures?




mATX is Micro ATX, which is slightly smaller than ATX. ITX is much smaller than either.
Mini-ITX and ITX is the same thing

Nice picture, it looks like 775?

PS I have not heard of term Mini-ATX, after google search it revealed that Mini-ATX is small form factor boards used in HTPC (Shuttle PCs comes to my mind as good example)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mini_ATX


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 25, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> derp, it's been a while.
> 
> is Mini-ATX the same as ITX? I'm confused
> 
> Also, Don what case you putting that in? Or is it just for pictures?



nope ITX is smaller than Micro-ATX.

This Asus P8Z77-M is Micro-ATX and size 9.6 inch x 9.6 inch ( 24.4 cm x 24.4 cm )







This Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE is ITX and size 6.7 inch x 6.7 inch ( 17 cm x 17 cm )





also look at the expansion slots, ITX only got one while micro-atx got 3~4 depends on the layout.

my own Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 got 3 expansion slots 2xPCI-Express x16 3.0 and 1xPCI-Express x4 2.0





i hope this gives u an idea mlee49 about the size of the boards.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 25, 2012)

if you've never had a itx board you wont belive you can have it in your hand, if you spread your fingers


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 26, 2012)

hmmmm you'd think they'd use SO-dimms on an ITX mobo to save space


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 26, 2012)

That wont be that easy concidering the chipset itself...


----------



## Jetster (Jul 26, 2012)

ITX is also called Mini. Micro is bigger

ASRock H77M-ITX LGA 1155 Intel H77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s...

ASUS P8Z68-M Pro LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/...


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 28, 2012)

uh...is this sexy?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 28, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> uh...is this sexy?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120727/008995.jpg


Too dam sexy Dave! Whats that thing clock out at?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 28, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Too dam sexy Dave! Whats that thing clock out at?



No idea yet, needs a board.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 28, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> uh...is this sexy?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120727/008995.jpg



not when u censor out the nips


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 28, 2012)

as above what was the point in the censorship


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 28, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> as above what was the point in the censorship





The 2011 twins:


----------



## t_ski (Jul 28, 2012)

Braggart.  You have a tray for ram _and_ CPU's?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 28, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Braggart.  You have a tray for ram _and_ CPU's?



I don't own the CPUs.  Just posting pics!

RAM, yeah, i got a couple of trays off of ebay to put my ram into, but haven't had a chance to set 'em up yet. It'll be a long time before I can fill one!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 29, 2012)

heres my go with these close ups


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 29, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> heres my go with these close ups
> 
> http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb87/mocha989/DSCN1605.jpg
> 
> http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb87/mocha989/DSCN1593.jpg



Holy crap that is sweeeeeeeeeet looking bro!!!


----------



## spectrus77 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 29, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> heres my go with these close ups
> 
> http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb87/mocha989/DSCN1605.jpg
> 
> http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb87/mocha989/DSCN1593.jpg



Nice rig man.


----------



## DOM (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## cadaveca (Jul 29, 2012)

DOM said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120728/IMG_2475[1].jpg



I see the rainbow!  LuLz.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 30, 2012)

Its late, and I am getting bored looking at a word document all day and night, so have this...


----------



## HammerON (Jul 30, 2012)

How do you like that block sneeky?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 30, 2012)

Like it a lot actually. Comes in five other flavors, has replaceable Jet plates, easy to mount, and from my testing, performs pretty damn good too.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 30, 2012)

looks like an ek?


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 30, 2012)

EK supermacy of course. My favorite flavor is ham.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 30, 2012)

Why ham when there's bacon?  Mmmmmm, bacon......


----------



## afw (Jul 30, 2012)

My new Asus Sabertooth Z77 next to my old Maximus II Formula.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 30, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> EK supermacy of course. My favorite flavor is ham.





t_ski said:


> Why ham when there's bacon?  Mmmmmm, bacon......



no ham or bacon in my world


----------



## uber_cookie (Jul 30, 2012)

afw said:


> My new Asus Sabertooth Z77 next to my old Maximus II Formula.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120730/P1010597.jpg



Nice  sexy sexy Sabertooth


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 30, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> no ham or bacon in my world



Is this against your religion? I know when I was in iraq, it was a sin to eat pork


----------



## HammerON (Jul 30, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Like it a lot actually. Comes in five other flavors, has replaceable Jet plates, easy to mount, and from my testing, performs pretty damn good too.



Been thinking of going water again and was wondering if it would be worth it to replace my Supreme HF Nickel block. What do you think???


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 30, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Been thinking of going water again and was wondering if it would be worth it to replace my Supreme HF Nickel block. What do you think???



I never owned the Supreme HF, but at EKWB they say the Supremacy is 20% better.


----------



## afw (Aug 4, 2012)

some pics of my old Maximus II Formula ... One of the best boards ever made ...


----------



## dieselcat18 (Aug 4, 2012)

Great shots....

**+*


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 6, 2012)

Those are _beasts_. I wonder why those VRMs or what are those (on the last picture) are not cover by heatsinks, though.


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 6, 2012)

Not a big deal really... they can overclock pretty well
Mine did 1195Mhz core, shure 1200Mhz is doable with alot of them, though it seems dave got good samples.
My update here in about 2 weeks or less will be very FAPable, promise


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 6, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Not a big deal really... they can overclock pretty well
> Mine did 1195Mhz core, shure 1200Mhz is doable with alot of them, though it seems dave got good samples.



BF3 gaming load, stock, max full system power draw: 398 W.

BF3 gaming load, OC @ 1200 MHz, max full system power draw: 708 W.


I dunno that an 80% increase in system power consumption is worth the ~30% performance gain...






Chevalr1c said:


> Those are _beasts_. I wonder why those VRMs or what are those (on the last picture) are not cover by heatsinks, though.



Most 7950's have just two MOSFETs there, with the middle row unpopulated. The extra component on the Gigabyte Windforce cards should lower temps a fair bit per component. Depending on what actual FETs are used, temps are not really an issue, and they do get a fair bit of airflow from the fan directly above...

1200 MHz was very easy, might be interesting to see how they do under water! Now to find a sponsor for blocks...


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 6, 2012)

afw said:


> some pics of my old Maximus II Formula ... *One of the best boards ever made* ...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120803/P1010574.jpg
> 
> ...



Totally agree, miss mine loads. That an a Q9550 was awesome.


----------



## afw (Aug 7, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Totally agree, miss mine loads. That an a Q9550 was awesome.



I had a Q9550 too ...


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is this against your religion? I know when I was in iraq, it was a sin to eat pork



yes, well it was. but my religion is very liberal 
we have normal pork meat and such. but no bacon or ham


----------



## dieselcat18 (Aug 7, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Totally agree, miss mine loads. That an a Q9550 was awesome.





afw said:


> I had a Q9550 too ...



Still have mine, runs great ! .... 
**+*


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> BF3 gaming load, stock, max full system power draw: 398 W.
> 
> BF3 gaming load, OC @ 1200 MHz, max full system power draw: 708 W.
> 
> ...



Since I've been here lots of exciting pics have appeared. Everybody is praising the 7950 being a great value when overclocked but that power draw is mind boggling. Guess one has to balance all aspects, anyway it's the first time I see somebody reporting on real power consumption when overclocked. Thanks.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> BF3 gaming load, stock, max full system power draw: 398 W.
> 
> BF3 gaming load, OC @ 1200 MHz, max full system power draw: 708 W.
> 
> ...



How are you measuring and where are you measuring from? Are you measuring the +12V line by itself?
I'm not questioning your testing method or results, just curious.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 7, 2012)

Taken with my One X. Was only a quick shot for their listing on OCN.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 7, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> How are you measuring and where are you measuring from? Are you measuring the +12V line by itself?
> I'm not questioning your testing method or results, just curious.



That was measured using a "wall wart" power meter. So that's the whole system, 3770K included(~roughly 100 W @ 4.6 GHz, 50 W @ stock, measured via 8-pin).




Crap Daddy said:


> Since I've been here lots of exciting pics have appeared. Everybody is praising the 7950 being a great value when overclocked but that power draw is mind boggling. Guess one has to balance all aspects, anyway it's the first time I see somebody reporting on real power consumption when overclocked. Thanks.



It gets worse with SB-E...over 900 W, with 2 VGAs, and a single CPU @ 5 GHz....


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> That was measured using a "wall wart" power meter. So that's the whole system, 3770K included(~roughly 100 W @ 4.6 GHz, 50 W @ stock, measured via 8-pin).



like a Kill-A-Watt?
If that's reading 700W from the mains, there's a problem. At 100% efficiency, 700W from a 115V mains is just under 7KW being output by the PSU!
Unless you're taking that into account and converting the value from what it says on the wall wart to the value you're providing us.
Again, not questioning you, just looking for a way to replicate these results. I'd like to know what the power draw difference is on my system between several different OC settings...

And sorry to everyone else for derailing the thread.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 7, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> 700W from a 115V mains is just under 7KW being output by the PSU



You're overstating. It's roughly 700W drawn by PSU, @ at the wall @ 120 V. For example, I'm on X79 now, testing again. 7.16 A x 120 V = 814 W.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 7, 2012)

Someone from reddit got something(s) that are very, very sexy.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 7, 2012)

But Linus Torvalds does not have that many middlefingers.  Poor guy.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Aug 7, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Someone from reddit got something(s) that are very, very sexy.
> http://i.imgur.com/ZbP8Z.jpg



Must be for a quad tt2 overhead cam kanibbler pin SLi to the 5th power squared  setup.... 

**+*


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 7, 2012)

dieselcat18 said:


> *+



?


----------



## TotalChaos (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 8, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> ?




Asterisk, plus sign. C'mon, you know that!


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 8, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Someone from reddit got something(s) that are very, very sexy.
> http://i.imgur.com/ZbP8Z.jpg


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 8, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> like a Kill-A-Watt?
> If that's reading 700W from the mains, there's a problem. At 100% efficiency, 700W from a 115V mains is just under 7KW being output by the PSU!





cadaveca said:


> You're overstating. It's roughly 700W drawn by PSU, @ at the wall @ 120 V. For example, I'm on X79 now, testing again. 7.16 A x 120 V = 814 W.



I'm actually curious how 100% efficiency can mean 700W mains and 7000W output...
As far as I can remember, converting from 115v to 12v does not change the wattage, but the current.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 8, 2012)

i got my new used memory today and i asked the private seller on a forum is it was these Corsair Vengeance LP 16gb memory and he said yes:






and i went to the post office to get the box today and unpack them and i get these 





bcs of my Noctua cooler with 2 fans on so no space


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 8, 2012)

not proper way to use the fan and my temp gone up like 10c in temp just from this in idle at 4ghz >.<













Fan setup:









and my audio card ain't blocking for the air for my GTX 680


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 8, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Someone from reddit got something(s) that are very, very sexy.
> http://i.imgur.com/ZbP8Z.jpg


No wonder the supply of 690s is low, this guy has them all.



Thrackan said:


> I'm actually curious how 100% efficiency can mean 700W mains and 7000W output...
> As far as I can remember, converting from 115v to 12v does not change the wattage, but the current.



that's right. had a brainfart yesterday, was posting from work. For some reason i had my values mixed up in my equations. no idea why. like i said, brainfart.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## dj-electric (Aug 9, 2012)

Lol!!!!


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 10, 2012)

Can I play!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 10, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Can I play!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120809/512GB OCZ Agility.jpg



only if you give it to me


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 10, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Can I play!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120809/512GB OCZ Agility.jpg


Oh your going to love that ssd man!!! Make sure to install the latest firmware. I have the Vertex 4 and WOW!!! Imo sanforce can kiss your asses lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48077&stc=1&d=1344546190
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48078&stc=1&d=1344546237


Holy lord of memory! How does it work Dave?

And where do you buy that memory?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 10, 2012)

Review sample.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Review sample.


God I hate you lol!!!! Sooo any thing you can leak? I see Memory exp has some kits in and Im looking for some replacements for my bad sticks 
Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaase!!!!!


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 10, 2012)

nothing to leak, all the info is in the pic...2666 MHz, 10-12-12-31. Top-level stuff, so should clock a bit too. Not sure if they are making 2800 Mhz or 3000 Mhz kits, but that was rumoured before, so there might even be better!

Still, sexy hardware.  As is this:


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> nothing to leak, all the info is in the pic...2666 MHz, 10-12-12-31. Top-level stuff, so should clock a bit too. Not sure if they are making 2800 Mhz or 3000 Mhz kits, but that was rumoured before, so there might even be better!
> 
> Still, sexy hardware.  As is this:
> 
> ...


If you have a 8 stick kit of that Corsair plats it's going to look deadly in that board all lite up and what not!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 10, 2012)

sorry for crappy pic


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 10, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sorry for crappy pic
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/073customibun8.jpg



Ok, I have to ask.

What the heck is it? 

Some sort of fancy water block?


----------



## radrok (Aug 11, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Ok, I have to ask.
> 
> What the heck is it?
> 
> Some sort of fancy water block?



Those are fittings


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sorry for crappy pic
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/073customibun8.jpg



Have fun with that... To me.. one of the worst idea's besides Phobya's Ghost fittings.. 

at lease that's what I thought about them...


----------



## radrok (Aug 11, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Have fun with that... To me.. one of the worst idea's besides Phobya's Ghost fittings..
> 
> at lease that's what I thought about them...



Agreed, barbs+clamps can't be beaten, they are safe and easy to use but they are sooooo ugly ._.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2012)

radrok said:


> Agreed, barbs+clamps can't be beaten, they are safe and easy to use but they are sooooo ugly ._.



That is the truth.. But, i've found, after using every brand, only bp can hold a water block... Meaning...


rad up top.. 1/2 tubing to cpu block... the block dangling from the barb it self... only bp can keep the tube in place without it slipping off.. How I know... the $200 paperweight I have sitting here....


----------



## Jimmy2k9 (Aug 11, 2012)

Picture quality is bad, not exactly close ups, but still sexy (to me!). 























Hit up the microcenter sale today, got all the above for $324.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice find


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 11, 2012)

i really hope u will be happy for that setup Jimmy2k9 bcs it will have power and some room for overclocking ^^


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice rig but may I ask why an I5 cpu? for a few dollars more you could have an 8 threaded monster!


----------



## Jimmy2k9 (Aug 11, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice rig but may I ask why an I5 cpu? for a few dollars more you could have an 8 threaded monster!




Well I got the i5 for $189 and with the purchase of the cpu the mobo was $84. I had a budget of $350 and figure the i5 will be just fine for the gaming I do.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 11, 2012)

Jimmy2k9 said:


> Well I got the i5 for $189 and with the purchase of the cpu the mobo was $84. I had a budget of $350 and figure the i5 will be just fine for the gaming I do.


Ahh I c! Your picture showed the Cpu had a tag of $249 for the I5 so thats why I was asking!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 11, 2012)

Not a bad deal at all. I was considering an i5 like that before I decided on the FX-8150.


----------



## DOM (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## dj-electric (Aug 11, 2012)

Lightning Edition\HAWK Edition card, can't tell. No yellow stripes
Ill narrow it to a Lightning because of the extended PCB i guess


----------



## radrok (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks like a Lightning Xtreme edition, perhaps a GTX 580?


----------



## DOM (Aug 11, 2012)

radrok said:


> Looks like a Lightning Xtreme edition, perhaps a GTX 580?



good eye


----------



## dieselcat18 (Aug 11, 2012)

Jimmy2k9 said:


> Well I got the i5 for $189 and with the purchase of the cpu the mobo was $84. I had a budget of $350 and figure the i5 will be just fine for the gaming I do.


Great deal on that i5...it's 40 bucks cheaper than on Newegg....

**+*


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 12, 2012)

My Agility 4 SSD was DOA

I has a sad


----------



## Bow (Aug 12, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> My Agility 4 SSD was DOA
> 
> I has a sad



That sure is a


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 12, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> My Agility 4 SSD was DOA
> 
> I has a sad



That sucks man. If you read the TT review or even newegg reviews youll see the drive has a high failure rate.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 12, 2012)

nice pick of hw Jimmy!!!

i bring you teh little brother


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 13, 2012)

Better shots of the fittings


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 13, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Better shots of the fittings
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/832customc3dtd.jpg
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/881customuyez9.jpg


They look like they belong in a hot tub


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2012)

itsakjt said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2286354016004.62928.1763545579&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2286354016004.62928.1763545579&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2286354016004.62928.1763545579&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2286354016004.62928.1763545579&type=3&theater
> ...



All pictures are dead.

*EDIT*

You cannot link picture from FB, they have that blocked


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 13, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> They look like they belong in a hot tub



lolwut?


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 13, 2012)

By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13




By itsakjt at 2012-08-13


----------



## dieselcat18 (Aug 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> All pictures are dead.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> You cannot link picture from FB, they have that blocked



It must have been unblocked...they opened for me.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 13, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Better shots of the fittings
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/832customc3dtd.jpg
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/881customuyez9.jpg



Thanks for the additional pics.  Now I can tell what they are.

Very cool looking Monsoons.

I remember you and others have reservations about compression fittings.

Are these different and better than previous designs?  I would be interested in switching over if they are.


----------



## radrok (Aug 13, 2012)

They sure are easier on the hands compared to traditional compressions, you can screw them with the included tool (if you buy a 6 pack).

I've never had problems with compression fittings, are you referring to a specific brand?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 13, 2012)

i havent tried them yet, still need a pump + rad and a res 

but i havent heard anything bad about them yet, so cant tell you lol


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 13, 2012)

radrok said:


> They sure are easier on the hands compared to traditional compressions, you can screw them with the included tool (if you buy a 6 pack).
> 
> I've never had problems with compression fittings, are you referring to a specific brand?



I don't recall a particular brand.  Just have heard multiple people saying they are more likely to leak that regular barbs.



(FIH) The Don said:


> i havent tried them yet, still need a pump + rad and a res
> 
> but i havent heard anything bad about them yet, so cant tell you lol



Well let us know how they work when you get around to it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 13, 2012)

well from my own experience, the only compression fittings i know to have leaked are the ones that you can turn, not the regular.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

Lapped i7-860 and ASRock P55 Extreme:


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Lapped i7-860 and ASRock P55 Extreme:
> http://i.imgur.com/kcElE.jpg



Now that is SEXY ION   +1!!!!


----------



## uber_cookie (Aug 14, 2012)

Some closeups off Corsair braided kit for AX850


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 14, 2012)

Those Corsair cables look damn nice (drools)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 14, 2012)

no to be an idiot

but does it look like the heatshrink isnt the same lenght? (the black stuff)

or does it just look like it bc cables bend and twist?

if they arent even then thats a ppor job from corsair honestly


----------



## dieselcat18 (Aug 14, 2012)

They look great...Please post some pics when you get them installed...

**+*


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 14, 2012)

dieselcat18 said:


> It must have been unblocked...they opened for me.



if you are logged in to FB you can see the picture. else make the album public.



(FIH) The Don said:


> no to be an idiot
> 
> but does it look like the heatshrink isnt the same lenght? (the black stuff)
> 
> ...



looks like they are of unequal length indeed.


----------



## Norton (Aug 15, 2012)

Some new ram for my main rig


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice man


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 15, 2012)

Will take a few day time shots of my new ram, mean while a night shot.

1.50v set found HERE


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 15, 2012)

Ya'll waiting on Dave's review? Hahahha Fu*k is it going to be good!

My puny 1.5v 2133 run 1.5v 2200MHz 9-9-9-24 1T and I haven't said this is some time?

FUCK ARE THESE FAST SNAPPY STICKS!!!!!!!!

Muskin, G.skill, Others's claming to be the fastest outta the gate, LMFAO!!!!

Corsair Dominator
Platinum 1.50v 2134 Sticks lMfao!!! God their so playable!!!

Flexable!!!! stock
9-11-10-27 2T 1.50v
9-9-9-24 1T 1.50v
9-10-10 -26 1.50v

these sticks are the best of the best that I have ever played with!!!!!

About time Corsair!!!


----------



## uber_cookie (Aug 15, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> no to be an idiot
> 
> but does it look like the heatshrink isnt the same lenght? (the black stuff)
> 
> ...



I can confirm that some of the heat shrinks are not equal in length, but they are not that notable unless you are look at them at very close distance



dieselcat18 said:


> They look great...Please post some pics when you get them installed...
> 
> **+*



Will do, hopefully pc build will be completed this weekend.


Some pictures of long awaited 670 Dc2 blocks which arrived today


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 15, 2012)

droolage


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 15, 2012)

uber_cookie said:


> Some pictures of long awaited 670 Dc2 blocks which arrived today
> https://9sx3qg.bay.livefilestore.co...efbYqNcXsvR5By67wwtn2_Fu6H/small_DSC_6297.png
> https://9sx3qg.bay.livefilestore.co...3gxffCJn_vmLNHixvkKBHFkVAu/small_DSC_6314.png
> https://9sx3qg.bay.livefilestore.co...nTx25yPRCovwRGCb_gRSkhOz_f/small_DSC_6312.png
> ...



There doesn't appear to be any pictures of these fitted to the cards - this disappoints me.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 16, 2012)

Here are some super sexy pics of my uber fast sexy procs.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Aug 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Here are some super sexy pics of my uber fast sexy procs.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120815/IMG_0405 (Custom).jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120815/IMG_0411 (Custom).jpg



Woo-Woo ! ...that's the CPU of my very first PC, a Compaq Presario 5xxx something or other.

**+*


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Here are some super sexy pics of my uber fast sexy procs.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120815/IMG_0405 (Custom).jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120815/IMG_0411 (Custom).jpg



That *WAS​*sexy. But not anymore.


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 16, 2012)

2 Sleepy GTX660Ti's sleeping like puppies


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 16, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> 2 Sleepy GTX660Ti's sleeping like puppies
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/DFWu8.jpg



one MSI PE version and the other one?


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 16, 2012)

Gigabyte's Windforce X2 OC edition


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 16, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> 2 Sleepy GTX660Ti's sleeping like puppies
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/DFWu8.jpg



all tuckered out after extensive testing?


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh yeah, they're exhausted...


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 16, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Gigabyte's Windforce X2 OC edition



ah, the pov of just confused me a little ^^;


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## dumo (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## cadaveca (Aug 20, 2012)

More coming soon....


----------



## TotalChaos (Aug 20, 2012)

great shots


----------



## popswala (Aug 20, 2012)

Those are some sweet shots Cad. By chance you make them into wallpapers or have any large files of m/b's somewhere posted? I have a pc theme that goes through nothing but pc parts I have/like/ or look sweet. I'm a nerd lol.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 20, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> More coming soon....
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48178&stc=1&d=1345422919
> 
> ...



Another x79 review on the way?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 20, 2012)

popswala said:


> Those are some sweet shots Cad. By chance you make them into wallpapers or have any large files of m/b's somewhere posted? I have a pc theme that goes through nothing but pc parts I have/like/ or look sweet. I'm a nerd lol.



Yeah, i tend to keep originals, but they might not look as good as you think. I do not edit pics I post in here, other than to re-size, so if you want a 4k x 4k original, just shoot me a pm with an email addy.



Random Murderer said:


> Another x79 review on the way?



Many OEMs are doing board refreshes. Every damn time I get down to one left, another four arrive! I'll have 2 more X79 reviews in the coming weeks...Maximus V Formula this week, next week, ASRock X79 Extreme11(which is under testing right now).

Really, I might have to move up to 2 reviews a week.


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh hell yes... the OC Formula is on its way  will update soon


----------



## uber_cookie (Aug 20, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> There doesn't appear to be any pictures of these fitted to the cards - this disappoints me.



Sorry to have disappointed you, I wasn't feeling too well and it was getting late didn't want to muck around with cards

Here are photos fitted to the GPUs


----------



## t_ski (Aug 20, 2012)

I want some of those so bad


----------



## radrok (Aug 20, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> ASRock X79 Extreme11



Man I am so tempted to change my motherboard to that one.


----------



## popswala (Aug 20, 2012)

Those are sexy. I'm liking that look of the circles. Its different.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 21, 2012)

wow nice sexy page this one is, nice HW dumo, cadaveca and uber!


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 21, 2012)

*Inspired By Lamborghini, built with extreme tuning abilities, its here...*


----------



## popswala (Aug 21, 2012)

black n yellow theme is soo sexy. great shot you got


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 21, 2012)

ino quality could be better but i needed to change the memory quick fast so it was the only pic i actually took of my 16gigs of LP memory:





i made a switch with another guy through mail so he got my old big memorys and i got his LP.

to look at my old memory go here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2692722&postcount=5209


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 23, 2012)

They just keep coming!


----------



## popswala (Aug 23, 2012)

is that actually autographed ? 7GHz for the cpu? if it is, thats freakin sweet.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 23, 2012)

popswala said:


> is that actually autographed ? 7GHz for the cpu? if it is, thats freakin sweet.


second image has fine print. 


Autograph...hmm, will have to look closer! I did fit it in the pic on purpose, but I really only noticed it in the viewfinder. 


ALSO:


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 23, 2012)

Cant tell if TCP800 ot TCP812...

And why is 3000Mhz  marked as super-hot? lolz, hey, my CPU is overclocked at a blistering fast 3.3Ghz!!!


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 23, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Cant tell if TCP800 ot TCP812...
> 
> And why is 3000Mhz  marked as super-hot? lolz, hey, my CPU is overclocked at a blistering fast 3.3Ghz!!!



TCP812


Uh, 3000 MHz is memory. You got 3300 MHz memory?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 23, 2012)

You ran anything under that 812 yet?
 I wasn't all that impressed with mine considering all that went into it


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 23, 2012)

Nope, haven't broken the seal, not really expecting much but looks


----------



## dumo (Aug 24, 2012)

C10 and C11


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 24, 2012)

You know, I was gonna ask...






Which one is better, Dumo, sir? 4.1 or 5.2 PLox?





C11 newer, yes?


----------



## dumo (Aug 24, 2012)

Testing right now Cad.

C11 is hynix and C10 samsung, not sure if C11 will be release soon. I think they preped C11 for 2800/3000 kits.


----------



## Maban (Aug 24, 2012)

Just arrived today, G.Skill F3-2400C10D-8GTX


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 24, 2012)

The certainly is a lot of attractive new ram coming out.


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 27, 2012)

DT SNIPER CPU Water block contact pressure paper test against IHS on i5-3570k.








DT SNIPER Water Block


----------



## t_ski (Aug 27, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> DT SNIPER CPU Water block contact pressure paper test.



That's actually not sexy.  You have all the pressure on the sides and very little in the middle


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 27, 2012)

t_ski said:


> That's actually not sexy.  You have all the pressure on the sides and very little in the middle



According to opt33 from overclock.net the contact is near perfect.



> That is nearly the perfect contact pattern/mount, I wish every block I temp tested made a contact pattern that good.   You want a large bow covering the middle 3/4 or so of the IHS, the best testing blocks will have that pattern.  That gives better temps than to have both IHS/block perfectly flat after tightening.  Not to mention, If both are perfectly flat prior to mounting, when you tighten the block, you get lift off in the center and most pressure on edges.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't see how that can be if the core is in the middle of the chip.  Isn't that where you want the most contact?  His statement doesn't make sense...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I don't see how that can be if the core is in the middle of the chip.  Isn't that where you want the most contact?  His statement doesn't make sense...



IHS's arent flat from the factory.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, I know.  But I still don't understand...  

Honestly, to me opt33's post is saying that he's got too much pressure on the chip, and it's causing the block base to bow, pulling the base up away from the cores in the middle of the chip.  I would thing the ideal would be either this )( or  this )| or this |(.  It's like he's saying this (| is best????

Typically, most IHS are convex, and they are higher in the middle then at the outer edges.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Yes, I know.  But I still don't understand...
> 
> Honestly, to me opt33's post is saying that he's got too much pressure on the chip, and it's causing the block base to bow, pulling the base up away from the cores in the middle of the chip.  I would thing the ideal would be either this )( or  this )| or this |(.  It's like he's saying this (| is best????
> 
> Typically, most IHS are convex, and they are higher in the middle then at the outer edges.



they arent flat, so its ((  ?


i dont know, just assume the guy does.


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 27, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Yes, I know.  But I still don't understand...
> 
> Honestly, to me opt33's post is saying that he's got too much pressure on the chip...



The color shows where the most pressure is at but it doesn't mean there is no contact or pressure in the center.  I don't entirely understand how the contact paper works either but Opt33  has been around for awhile and  quoted some of Skinnelabs work on the topic.  

Regardless I think it still looks sexy though.   I find the contact paper test helpful to at least know how best to position the block or what sides of the block I need to tighten down a little.  I'm going to be doing direct die cooling with this block soon.  I will do a contact paper test directly on the die as well.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 31, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> You ran anything under that 812 yet?
> I wasn't all that impressed with mine considering all that went into it



Would you be surprised to hear it's giving me better temps, to the tune of 7-8 C, than my H100 and NHC14?


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 31, 2012)

Lies, how much Coolermaster have paid you for this post dave? HUH? HUHH?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 31, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Lies, how much Coolermaster have paid you for this post dave? HUH? HUHH?



They pay me nothing, unfortunately. Perhaps my H100 is a bit broken, but at hte same time, my h100 does cool better than the NH-C14.


I HAZ CONFUSE!?!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 31, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Would you be surprised to hear it's giving me better temps, to the tune of 7-8 C, than my H100 and NHC14?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was hitting 76* with IBT on my 2600K. pretty sure when I tested that Noc, the CM slightly beat it. As for the AIO, well I never thought they were actually that good until Tt made theirs so not a complete shock there. That amount of difference does surprise me a bit, maybe my (812) sample was meh.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 31, 2012)

well, H100 is about 10C better than NH-C14. Of course, we are talking stock fans.


NH-C14, of course, is much quiter, while the H100 screams. The 812 isn't as loud as the H100, but it's pretty damn close.

It might be worth noting that this is using Artic Silver Ceramique, a huge tube I've had for probably 7 years, and that those number reflect my using a 3770K @ 4.6 GHz, with 1.2 V.

Perhaps the other coolers are not optimal for IVB. That makes sense to me with the NH-C14, due to the direction the pipes travel comapred to teh chip itself. I suppose the H100 might have the wrong direction as well, and I have noticed my unit "clicking" recently, which according to the info I have found, might be an indicator of pump failure due to PSU voltage.

I did not get my cooler via retail or form Coolermaster, it was sent by another OEM, so I do not know if that palys any role, but the box was sealed when I got it. I am also not usre about fna orientation affecting things, either.

Colour me impressed, I guess.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 2, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> well, H100 is about 10C better than NH-C14. Of course, we are talking stock fans.
> 
> 
> NH-C14, of course, is much quiter, while the H100 screams. The 812 isn't as loud as the H100, but it's pretty damn close.
> ...



I'd stick with the Zalman CNPS Max. It's an awesome cooler. db levels are compareable to the Thermaltake Big Typhoon VX but doeas a way better awesome job. I thought of noctua (the D-12) but in comparison I chose the MAX due to aesthetics and last but not least, performance.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 2, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'd stick with the Zalman CNPS Max. It's an awesome cooler. db levels are compareable to the Thermaltake Big Typhoon VX but doeas a way better awesome job. I thought of noctua (the D-12) but in comparison I chose the MAX due to aesthetics and last but not least, performance.



Thanks for the suggestion.


Personally, I want watercooling. All this stress-testing of my CPUs is gonna take it's toll eventually, and really, no air cooler is gonna give me the "protection" I think I need.

This CoolerMaster cooler was given to me by a board company to use, just randomly. They told me they were shipping the board, and the cooler was in the box. It just so happens that there is some thermal paste included with the board, so I think they sent the cooler because of that. 

I'm actually expecting Corsair to hook me up with another H100 cooler to use in my test rig. Right now I have two test rigs though..one for memory, which you see in the pic above, and one for boards. I need a cooler for each, so I can be testing two rigs at once. Memory testing takes a considerable amount of time compared to boards...doen right, it take a ful lweek of 8-hour days to do clock and CAS scaling for my memory reviews.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 2, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'd stick with the Zalman CNPS Max. It's an awesome cooler. db levels are compareable to the Thermaltake Big Typhoon VX but doeas a way better awesome job. I thought of noctua (the D-12) but in comparison I chose the MAX due to aesthetics and last but not least, performance.



You know, I've been pretty impressed with my Zalman CPNS9900-MAX. When there isn't dust clogging up my intake filters, it does an amazing job. It really depends on airflow though. If you keep your machine clean, it will do wonders. I just wasn't very happy about mounting it on skt2011. The tool they give you is crap. At first i thought that I stripped the bolts, but come to find out I actually stripped the tool, which I guess is better since it is just a Torx.

All in all, I have my machine running at 1.36v right now and temps barely go over 63*C, fully loaded. When my PC is clean, 1.45v will put me just shy of 80*C at around 76*C, but I don't typically push it that hard on air since I don't like the temps, and honestly, 4.4-4.6ghz is plenty enough for me. I don't need to push push the voltages to their limits just to squeeze 4.8-5ghz out of it.


----------



## popswala (Sep 4, 2012)

I found my camera and was playing with all the shots till I got it just right. Turned out pretty good I think.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 4, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I don't see how that can be if the core is in the middle of the chip.  Isn't that where you want the most contact?  His statement doesn't make sense...



he was probably paid  to say that


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 4, 2012)

popswala said:


> I found my camera and was playing with all the shots till I got it just right. Turned out pretty good I think.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120904/101_0050.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120904/101_0051.jpg



Nice, but lose the flash or direct light that's on there. Good indirect lighting will instantly improve your photo quality by a mile


----------



## popswala (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll play with it some more. Any tips how I can do the indirect lighting?


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 4, 2012)

popswala said:


> I'll play with it some more. Any tips how I can do the indirect lighting?



Daylight > *

But if you don't have any, there are plenty of options. As long as your direct flash is off, you lose the hard drop shadows and the blingy stuff.
If possible, you could direct your flash away from the object (upwards or something), or suppress your flash and use different light sources.

Make a small ghetto "studio" frame from old white bedsheets or pillow covers if you really want to go all out


----------



## t_ski (Sep 4, 2012)

popswala said:


> I'll play with it some more. Any tips how I can do the indirect lighting?



I believe I've posted a couple how-to's in this thread.  IIRC, one was mine from reviewing here at TPU and the second was another guide I found online.  Search my posts for them...


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 4, 2012)

ino this ain't hardware but srsly the two games i always wanted to own for Xbox360, now i only need "The Saboteur" and a consol itself i can play on my friends consol until i find my own


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 4, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> Daylight > *
> 
> But if you don't have any, there are plenty of options. As long as your direct flash is off, you lose the hard drop shadows and the blingy stuff.
> If possible, you could direct your flash away from the object (upwards or something), or suppress your flash and use different light sources.
> ...



Or if you have a cupboard/wardrobe/etc. that is white, you could use that too (temporarily making it empty) combining it with a desk light. If that white is not white enough as it seems in the yellowish halogen lighting, you could lay some sheets of paper in it (making a fold in those that need to form a background).
Examples (cell phone, so the colors and sharpness could not be much better than this):


----------



## t_ski (Sep 4, 2012)

Not mine, but brand new & very sexy, the new Murderbox MKII:

http://www.murderbox.com/


----------



## popswala (Sep 4, 2012)

u got the email to? lol been watchin for that to come out. loved their older stuff


----------



## t_ski (Sep 4, 2012)

I was hoping for mod parts to be available, but they went the route of reinventing the TJ07.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## t_ski (Sep 6, 2012)

Is that the nickel/acetal or copper/acetal?  Please let me know how that block does, as I'm looking at upgrading my block if something better comes again.


----------



## Maban (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Jetster (Sep 9, 2012)

New gift for me


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 9, 2012)

A few from me:


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> A few from me:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120908/035.jpg
> 
> ...



Thats a nifty little LED thingy on your ram


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 9, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Thats a nifty little LED thingy on your ram



Finally foudn a use for it. It's been collecting dust for a long time, but cleaned up pretty good, methinks! 

I actually thought about getting another for X79. SUPER BLING!!!! 

I'd have to get differnt VGAs though...ones that have lights on the VRMs....


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 9, 2012)

Get a couple of lightning 680s, that will look great.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 9, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Get a couple of lightning 680s, that will look great.
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/avatar_6feb8634e3d0_128.png



Are you offering me yours? I'll trade you...a cookie?




Yeha, I was thinking that the MSI Z77 MPower board and those cards plus the AIrflow pro might be a nice build. I don't have those cards though, dammit.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 10, 2012)

GLS came with this package about 20mins ago, while i was watching Hyouka.







Spoiler


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 10, 2012)

The Box opened





If anyone wanna see more open the spoiler 



Spoiler



Can u guess what this is? ^^;

























It's replacing my old Cougar CM700 80Plus Bronze ^^





It really looks good matching my black CM690II Advanced, and yes ino some cables ain't sleeved in there but i will still survive


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 10, 2012)

Very nice, high quality PSU. Gratz


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 10, 2012)

is that a brand newie or from someone on here Puma


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 10, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Very nice, high quality PSU. Gratz



i hope so, bcs i always got told SeaSonic is the best to make a psu, but i feel like hot air comming out of the back, but the fan only turns on when it needs to so, i guess SeaSonic knowns what they r doing ^^



Athlonite said:


> is that a brand newie or from someone on here Puma



it's from someone on tweak.dk's forum bought it second handed but looks really good only had some screw marks on the back and this CPU 8-pin looks like someone has been hungry but luckly there is two of them ^^


Look in the spoiler to see what i mean.



Spoiler









Picture is taking with my LG Optimus 2X P990 i guess it had a hard time focusing ^^;


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 10, 2012)

yoinks I hope it wasn't chewed while it was in use 

actually after looking at it again I'd hazard a guess that the previous owner used pliers to pull it out and broke it as it looks to clean a damage for being chewed


----------



## uber_cookie (Sep 10, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> The Box opened
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48368&stc=1&d=1347275338
> 
> ...



Nice PSU, but braiding doesn't look that great... too much of cable left visible


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 10, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> yoinks I hope it wasn't chewed while it was in use
> 
> actually after looking at it again I'd hazard a guess that the previous owner used pliers to pull it out and broke it as it looks to clean a damage for being chewed



well i hope i can get a new one from SeaSonic or buy one and i hope it could be from their EU site but i canT find it there 




uber_cookie said:


> Nice PSU, but braiding doesn't look that great... too much of cable left visible



well i need to find something to hide them better but this here is the way i can do it atm. it's better than bush of cables in the cable and blocking the airflow.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 12, 2012)

My new Sapphire HD 6950 2GB


----------



## dieselcat18 (Sep 12, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> My new Sapphire HD 6950 2GB
> 
> http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/1857/20120911163909.jpg



Nice card...I have a Sapphire 6970 2GB I bought used a little over a year ago and that runs great. I really like the duel fans on yours, Sapphire does a good job with their cooling solutions. Only problem I have with mine is because it's a reference card, even though it has very good temps at idle and load, the fan is so loud. Anything above 40% fan speed it sounds like a leaf blower..

Hope yours stays quiet and cool...good luck with the new card.

**+*


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 12, 2012)

dieselcat18 said:


> Nice card...I have a Sapphire 6970 2GB I bought used a little over a year ago and that runs great. I really like the duel fans on yours, Sapphire does a good job with their cooling solutions. Only problem I have with mine is because it's a reference card, even though it has very good temps at idle and load, the fan is so loud. Anything above 40% fan speed it sounds like a leaf blower..
> 
> Hope yours stays quiet and cool...good luck with the new card.
> 
> **+*



mines Idle around 38c and load: 60c

got mines BNIB


----------



## dieselcat18 (Sep 12, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> mines Idle around 38c and load: 60c
> 
> got mines BNIB



Nice, my temps are right about the same, hope you got a good price for brand new.
Makes the deal even sweeter....

**+*


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 12, 2012)

dieselcat18 said:


> nice, my temps are right about the same, hope you got a good price for brand new.
> Makes the deal even sweeter....
> 
> **+*



$150


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 12, 2012)

my new memory


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 13, 2012)

Just because I could:


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 13, 2012)

is that a MXM-II socket GFX? ^^;

what GFX is it?


----------



## DOM (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks like how my laptop was last week damn kids jammed gum in the exhaust of the hs XD 

and had to take it all a part to get it all out 

I need to post my gpu collection


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Just because I could:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120913/056.jpg



Does that mean we'll be seeing a review for that soon?


----------



## t_ski (Sep 13, 2012)

Reminds me of this post I had:



t_ski said:


> Fun with laptops...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 13, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> is that a MXM-II socket GFX? ^^;
> 
> what GFX is it?



Hmmm, wil lahve ot check that out, I'm not sure!



Random Murderer said:


> Does that mean we'll be seeing a review for that soon?




Yessir!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Just because I could:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120913/056.jpg



You've had it for less than a day and you already broke it?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 13, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> You've had it for less than a day and you already broke it?



Ha!


My wife was all like:


"oh, pretty, can I haz it? "


I think I winked at her.

She went upstairs, came back downstairs, it was in peices, and I'm taking pictures....


Wife:


"Shit. Guess not. "






And yeah, it arrived at my door last night @ like 7:30 pm by courier, and by 10:30, when we had finished BF3'ing, I got right to work!


I do this with all review samples....get it, take it apart, take my pics, then re-assemble and test to make sure it stil lworks, then put it in "queue" on my shelf.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Ha!
> 
> 
> My wife was all like:
> ...



amusing story, thanks for that!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 13, 2012)

more tomorrow


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 14, 2012)

"Play your cards right".  Good slogan Club3D.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 14, 2012)

Just a couple of shots of a PC I just finished building for a friend thought I'd take a couple before he picks it up tonight 
 

and Shot of his ram Kingston HyperX Blu 2x4GB DDR3-1600


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 14, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> my new memory
> 
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/5123/20120912142010.jpg



The XMS3 Classics are just that...CLASSIC. Very nice memory from Corsair 



cadaveca said:


> Just because I could:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120913/056.jpg



That screwdriver looks evil in that shot!


----------



## Enmity (Sep 14, 2012)

This is where my new build is at so far, still need PSU and gfx 



























And yes, part way through this photo shoot I realised I hadn't peeled the plastic off the chipset heatsink lol..

EDIT : Hey, in the second to last pic, does anyone know what that connector is for on the side of the H100 cooling block?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 14, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> The XMS3 Classics are just that...CLASSIC. Very nice memory from Corsair
> 
> 
> 
> That screwdriver looks evil in that shot!


----------



## mediasorcerer (Sep 14, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Reminds me of this post I had:




I dismantled a dell inspiron 15" the other day to do a clean & repair on it,[overheating] quite a tricky process, for someone who isnt tech minded it would be a nightmare, very easy to miss the tiny fliphead screws under the dvd slot and behind the battery. more complicated than just taking the bottom cover off [had to get into it thru  the top/keyboard etc], got it going tho lol.

Took the mobo out and redid the thermal paste on both chips and cleaned fan too. 

It did wonders for it actually. Saved a mate 2 years of revit work and all his architecture study info.

I love to know how things are engineered, i cant help it, whenever i get new tech toys, the first thing i do is dismantle to see how its made/works.


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 14, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> http://minidriven.com/BlacknBlueforIB/BLACKZ77Mpower/TygonUpgrade.jpg



Great shot!


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 14, 2012)

A biscuit to go with my morning coffee:


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 14, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> A biscuit to go with my morning coffee:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48429&stc=1&d=1347634150



Delicious!


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 14, 2012)

Now dip.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 14, 2012)

Is that miniITX? It seems smaller than that.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 14, 2012)

No, that's the right size.  Maybe his cup is bigger than normal?  That would explain how he can type 160WPM and needs a huge rollover


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 14, 2012)

t_ski said:


> No, that's the right size.  Maybe his cup is bigger than normal?  That would explain how he can type 160WPM and needs a huge rollover












Dj-ElectriC said:


> Now dip.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 14, 2012)

Can you say caffeine rush?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 14, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Can you say caffeine rush?



Brain mush?


toilet flush?


Mush, dog MUSH!





Ah heck, nope, cannot say it.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 14, 2012)

Caffeine must be affecting your tongue, too


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 14, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Caffeine must be affecting your tongue, too



Perhaps, perhaps. 


or perhaps this:


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 14, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Perhaps, perhaps.
> 
> 
> or perhaps this:
> ...



The "Cadaveca edition"


----------



## HammerON (Sep 14, 2012)

Or the "Canadian" Edition.
Eh???


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 14, 2012)

Ohhh, photochop 

I do really love that board, though. Can't wait for some proper reviews on it. You getting one, Dave?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 14, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Ohhh, photochop
> 
> I do really love that board, though. Can't wait for some proper reviews on it. You getting one, Dave?



 YES I tossed up a couple of pics here. Review is coming soon.


Only about 100 posts ago....


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 14, 2012)

That's right, thought I saw them. Can you hint at any initial impressions?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 14, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> That's right, thought I saw them. Can you hint at any initial impressions?



Unfortunately not at this time, as it just hit my testbench this morning. Lots of reviews posted, lots more coming!


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 15, 2012)

Can't wait for the review!

To keep with the topic...no changes since last pics, but still a neat shot. And no, the tubing isn't bent that radically.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 15, 2012)

HP ZEROW 

nice hw though

little dusty, but gonna go in as media center/medium gamer for bedroom


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 15, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Can't wait for the review!
> 
> To keep with the topic...no changes since last pics, but still a neat shot. And no, the tubing isn't bent that radically.
> 
> ...



What's with the close up of your start menu button? I don't get it.  mine's just as sexy!


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120915/Norton2 1023.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120915/Norton2 2.jpg



I see you got the Dominators back on the M3A79-T board....good man


----------



## t_ski (Sep 16, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> What's with the close up of your start menu button? I don't get it.  mine's just as sexy!



I think it's a shot of the HP monitor model?


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 16, 2012)

^^Agree^^ with t_ski


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 17, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://www.abload.de/img/003custombbbc7.jpg
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/007customv5bwz.jpg
> 
> ...



On a car hood!!! 

Those pictures are damn sexy!


----------



## t_ski (Sep 17, 2012)

Just like Tawny Katein!


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 18, 2012)

ya know if they used SODimm slots on those tiny mobos they could get 4 on there instead of only two full size dimm sockets


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 18, 2012)

new toy for the living room

Grundig 46" LED Wallmounted lyka baws


----------



## TotalChaos (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 19, 2012)

TotalChaos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120918/DSCN7165.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120918/DSCN7156.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120918/DSCN7162.png



Hey, that's my video card!

Except I took off the blower and put a water block on it.

I like the CPU cooler.  Is that a Noctua C12?


----------



## t_ski (Sep 19, 2012)

From my build log:


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 19, 2012)

t_ski said:


> From my build log:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img585/3696/7970csq1.jpg
> 
> ...



Even with those circles REALLY not being my thing, that system is amazing!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 19, 2012)

Now you need the rest of the kit to match


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 20, 2012)

a Change...


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 20, 2012)

AMD branded RAM and high-end cooling? Did I happen to have lived under a rock?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 20, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> AMD branded RAM and high-end cooling? Did I happen to have lived under a rock?



Um, yes!?!

Been out for AGES!!!

(originally I was gonna do 8150, this stuff, and the 6950's for a nice red-black build, but then I bought a 3820, that I use now).

That's Mailman's old motherboard, even, and I bought the cooler from theLaughingman. I'm pretty sure I posted pics of that memory before, too. 


It's jsut been collecting dust since.


I got Reayth's 8150...


and I's a gonna do some benching!

LuLz..I even bought the 60 GB Corsair Force GT SSD to go with this, but because I never really used it, the drive never got used either, and now I'm using it for reviews.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Sep 21, 2012)

Some beautiful photos in this thread, thanks for sharing everyone!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 21, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120920/42.jpg




How much does that behemoth weigh?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2012)

With the fans I would guess around 550g maybe.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 21, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120920/42.jpg



Were talkin 4 slots, right?!?! 

Better be the best GPU cooler EVER!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Were talkin 4 slots, right?!?!
> 
> Better be the best GPU cooler EVER!



With fans it is in fact four slots. Pretty impressive, it knocked 20+ degrees off the stock cooling.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> With fans it is in fact four slots. Pretty impressive, it knocked 20+ degrees off the stock cooling.



What card is it?


----------



## 1stcowgirl (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 22, 2012)

got a new board


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 23, 2012)

Knock Knock...


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 23, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Knock Knock...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/GlKlQ.jpg



Who's there?


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 23, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> http://static.quickmeme.com/media/social/qm.gif
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ws3tZ.jpg
> 
> ...




review samples?


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 23, 2012)

Better, Sponsorship samples for my project. link @ sig


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 24, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> http://static.quickmeme.com/media/social/qm.gif
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ws3tZ.jpg
> 
> ...




Holy sh!t when you see it like that it makes that video card look feken huge


----------



## HammerON (Sep 24, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> http://static.quickmeme.com/media/social/qm.gif
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ws3tZ.jpg
> 
> ...



Sweet hardware
I want to know what the 6-pin power connector is for located by the 24-pin...


----------



## t_ski (Sep 24, 2012)

The review here at TPU:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/Z77_MPower/

Says it's for more power for the PCIe lanes.

However, I will say that it is funny that the GPU box is larger than the mobo box


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 24, 2012)

t_ski said:


> However, I will say that it is funny that the GPU box is larger than the mobo box



It was that way with my Asus 7970 and my RIVE. I think because we spend more money on GPUs than mobos(some of us, at least) these companies spend more time working on the packaging for the more expensive item.


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 24, 2012)

The Z77 Mpower box is just slightly bigger than the mobo itself but it is a much cheaper product that does not usually gets busted during shiping, unlike the GTX680 witch must be protected better with foam.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 24, 2012)

t_ski said:


> The review here at TPU:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/Z77_MPower/
> 
> ...



Thanks - missed Dave's review of this board.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 26, 2012)

Bad cell phone pic:







About 150TB raw data


----------



## IINexusII (Sep 27, 2012)

messed up the focus on some of these, not too bad though. im putting my Crosshair IV up for sale here


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 27, 2012)

IINexusII said:


> messed up the focus on some of these, not too bad though. im putting my Crosshair IV up for sale here
> 
> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/7977/img8680y.jpg
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/8071/img8687q.jpg
> ...



That's a huge cooler is massive.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 27, 2012)

I thought that was the case


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 27, 2012)

The hard life of stock cooling usage. The 3770K still runs at 4Ghz under there, no way in heck imma running stock


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 27, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> The hard life of stock cooling usage. The 3770K still runs at 4Ghz under there, no way in heck imma running stock
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/54Bu9.jpg



I was half expecting you to already have it under water...
btw, may wanna update your specs, still shows a 2500k, lol.


----------



## TotalChaos (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 27, 2012)

IINexusII said:


> messed up the focus on some of these, not too bad though. im putting my Crosshair IV up for sale here
> 
> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/7977/img8680y.jpg
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/8071/img8687q.jpg
> ...



what cooler is that


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 27, 2012)

If I recall it's the be quiet Dark Rock Pro 2, I could be off though.


----------



## IINexusII (Sep 28, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> what cooler is that





sneekypeet said:


> If I recall it's the be quiet Dark Rock Pro 2, I could be off though.



yep its the Dark Rock Pro 2


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 30, 2012)

my new psu came today


----------



## HammerON (Oct 1, 2012)

I have decided to put my rig in a case after a couple years of using a tech station. Not going to upgrade any components besides the hard drive (going SSD).
Decided to replace the fans in the 800D with the newer Corsair fans. The boxes you see contain two fans in each package. Going to use the SP with the rad and the AF fans for the case:









*Case is feak'n huge!!!*

EDIT:
Here is the current rig...


----------



## DOM (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice case... it is big 

I'm putting together a rig for mom this week with a 2600k XD


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 2, 2012)

i got this one in the mail today shipped from Norway.







Spoiler







it only cost me about 105usd / 82euros including shipping ^^



and i am planing about building it in to the side of my cube case when i get back to it, but bcs of sickness, and money time has fly from me ._.


----------



## 1stcowgirl (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Maban (Oct 3, 2012)

Your card seems to have come with some sort of defect, best return it.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice looking baby (card)


----------



## t_ski (Oct 3, 2012)

That case is going to have to be shut soon and moved to the top of the desk...


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 4, 2012)

this here is how my first meeting with my H100 went.

i don't have any installation pic of it installed in my case bcs i need to rma it, bcs the sensor or something in the closed pump was fucked and no matter what i did i couldn't reset it and this fan connector didn't work:





and even when i got two fans to spin they ran at ~2100rpm









the original corsair fans was srsly noisy and with one noctua on it u couldn't even hear it spin at full speed.

here is my i5-2500k and my Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 board and 16gb of Corsair memory:















So now it will be shipped to RMA today so i can get a new one. So my first meeting with watercooling didn't go well so am disappointed


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 4, 2012)

you know that the wire coming out from pump gives pump speed, not fan speed, right?

IF it didn't stay @ 2100 RPM, i'd be worried. Mine sits @ 2093!!!


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 4, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> you know that the wire coming out from pump gives pump speed, not fan speed, right?
> 
> IF it didn't stay @ 2100 RPM, i'd be worried. Mine sits @ 2093!!!



well and i could only get the pump to work with one fan at the time and no matter what profile i choose it kept running full speed soo noisy ~.~


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 4, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> well and i could only get the pump to work with one fan at the time and no matter what profile i choose it kept running full speed soo noisy ~.~



If that is the case, then turn on system, hold button on pump for like 10 seconds, then shut down(entering BIOS only is fine).


That should "reset" the firmware.



> Technical Support
> 
> The firmware reset only fix the non functioning fan controller only, not a completely dead unit. This is the procedure to reset the firmware, it's probably worth a shot:
> 
> ...


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 4, 2012)

that didn't work, tired it with Komplett.dk's support on the phone, so i got told just to rma it, and he heard all the noise through the phone.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 4, 2012)

try that above, if that doesn't work, then yeah...RMA.

I have 3 of these coolers in use right now, no problems. Too bad ya got a funky one.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 5, 2012)

My successfully De-Lidded i5-3570k born again getting ready to come alive before first de-lid boot.


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 5, 2012)

Very nice, i will do the same in a couple of weeks with this CPU


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 5, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> My successfully De-Lidded i5-3570k born again getting ready to come alive before first de-lid boot.
> 
> http://minidriven.com/BlacknBlueforIB/DeLiD/nakedprepped3570k.jpg



Damn, that is one clean de-lidding job you did. Didn't even leave any of that PITA rubber compound used to hold the lid down...


----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 5, 2012)

what exactly is the reason to de-lid the CPU? Does it provide better cooling ?


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 5, 2012)

TotalChaos said:


> what exactly is the reason to de-lid the CPU? Does it provide better cooling ?



from my pov it should, bcs u r placing ur cooler directly on the core not, on a metal plate or what they make it out of, with room between the core and plate, but if that's only a roomer i dunno, bcs both AMD and Nvidia do it when it comes to GFX now a days ^^


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 5, 2012)

Especially for Ivy Bridge CPU's, it helps a lot. Traditionally Intel uses fluxless solder to fuse the lid to the core, which gives good heat transfer. Ivy Bridge CPU's (for whatever reason) use TIM under the lid, making heat transfer much less efficient. De-lidding can take that disadvantage out of the equation, but voids your warranty, and exposes a very fragile core that you can crack extremely easily by mounting a heatsink or waterblock hastily.

TL;DR: Because it looks sexy as f*ck.


----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Athlonite (Oct 8, 2012)

that's a nice looking non in your face case TC


----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 8, 2012)

yep simple but clean


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 8, 2012)

I love that look, ^ vying for that atm with my design.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 10, 2012)

New Memory






My Lunch


----------



## Phusius (Oct 10, 2012)

what is that your eating for lunch?  it looks fucking amazing... holy shit...    wish i had more then fast food where i live


----------



## Jetster (Oct 10, 2012)

Phusius said:


> what is that your eating for lunch?  it looks fucking amazing... holy shit...    wish i had more then fast food where i live



Homemade meatball sandwich. It taste better than it looks


----------



## DOM (Oct 10, 2012)

I hope you choke on it 

@ Phusius fastfood is gross well the places that use processed food are....


----------



## Phusius (Oct 10, 2012)

jester can i move in with you?  teach me this art... it looks amazing... mmmm meatball


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 13, 2012)

i had my pc partially apart today, to get my Corsair H100 into my case and yeah sry for the top light but the sun was shining in through the only window i haven't block ~.~





and my Asus Xonar Essence STX in the top left corner ^^;


----------



## dumo (Oct 15, 2012)

*Dommies 2800 C11*


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 15, 2012)

dumo said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img411/8559/screenshot099.png



are they running at the rated speed?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 15, 2012)

I figured since everyone else had a set, and I am waiting for the rest of the parts to arrive, I thought I better get my hands on a kit if these sticks!!!


----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 15, 2012)

nice pics


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 16, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> I figured since everyone else had a set, and I am waiting for the rest of the parts to arrive, I thought I better get my hands on a kit if these sticks!!!




I wondered what they were gonna do with the fan.


Funny all these 11-13-13-35 sticks comes with fan...not just Corsair...


I thought Corsair was gonna not do 2800 MHz sticks, but DOM has a set in pics, so you might not get much outta those ones you got.


Or, you might get 3000 MHz or higher...


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 16, 2012)

TBH I figured 2666 would be fine, but you of all people know my tendencies with memory

I know these aren't the best binned they offer, but I wasn't willing to settle on a 2133 kit. Not sure I want to hide these under a fan, but if they get warm enough I will use it, but I have my doubts about "needing" the fan.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 16, 2012)

If Corsair tuned the subtimings right, you might see more bandwidth outta those than the 10-12-12-31 sticks, anyway.

Apparantly getting that high with some CPUs can be an issue, too.


I got these instead:


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 16, 2012)

I looked for a west coast chip this time since my luck with newegg and the NJ chips always seem to suck for me. He got a few, and stated the IMCs were all doing 2800 w/o breaking a sweat. Only thing is, this chip wasn't tested just part of the same lot. Should arrive Friday, but likely wont do the build until the beginning of the month.

They were my second choice if the Corsair's fell through


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 16, 2012)

BIOSes are pretty picky right now, so you're better off waiting anyway. I also have these(same IC):












Will be interesting to see what i get, I have no idea if I can get 2800, yet. Other stuff to play with first,


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 16, 2012)

The Patriots look slick on the Asus board. Figured these Dom's wouldn't look that bad on an MVE either


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, especially if they get a red lightbar out. They might have them already..I am not sure..haven't talked to Corsair in a few weeks.

As to what looks good with the Dominators....

waiting on the GTX 690:


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 16, 2012)

Good thing that chip set says Gigabyte on it or I would have accused you of shopping an old DFI...lol


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 16, 2012)

Kinda, in pictures out there so far, but it has a far different look, and feel, in person.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, especially if they get a red lightbar out. They might have them already..I am not sure..haven't talked to Corsair in a few weeks.
> 
> As to what looks good with the Dominators....
> 
> ...



How do you like the BIOS on that board?  Does it play nicely with any OC?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 16, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> How do you like the BIOS on that board?  Does it play nicely with any OC?



It's better than any ASUS board I got, memory specifically.  Review soon, got a few other things lined up first.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, especially if they get a red lightbar out. They might have them already..I am not sure..haven't talked to Corsair in a few weeks.
> 
> As to what looks good with the Dominators....
> 
> ...



Very nice
A GTX 690...  did you win a Canadian lottery???
Can't wait to see the rig assembled


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 16, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Very nice
> A GTX 690...  did you win a Canadian lottery???
> Can't wait to see the rig assembled



Nah, no lottery, selling off most of my other rig to finance the GTX 690. Going from three HD6950 GPUs to one GPU makes for a really empty-seeming case! 

Anyway, still trying to build up the funds for it, I had planned months ago to start working on it now, anyway. I've been talking about doing this for MONTHS on the BF3 Teampspeak. 

Which reminds me, i gotta bump my FS thread, and post some other goodies to sell!


----------



## dumo (Oct 16, 2012)

When it comes to 2800 highly binned hynix cfr, cpu's imc is the key.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 16, 2012)

dumo said:


> When it comes to 2800 highly binned hynix cfr, cpu's imc is the key.
> 
> Heres my 3770K that can go 3100 imc air and dommie 2800 C11, but it can't do 32m @ 2600 with bbse/psc cas8 or 7 with really tight subs
> 
> ...



sigh...

how many CPUs have you gone through in the past...6 months?


----------



## dumo (Oct 16, 2012)

A lot...sans ES chips


----------



## HammerON (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit load of retail chips


----------



## t_ski (Oct 16, 2012)

Those are all retail chips - he said that doesn't include the ES chips.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks t_ski. Fixed


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 17, 2012)

Can you guess what's inside?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 17, 2012)

Gtx670?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 17, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Gtx670?



Nope 




UPGRADE TIME!


----------



## TB13 (Oct 18, 2012)

GTX 480 with its new super sexy HeatKiller WB


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 18, 2012)

Is it marble it is "standing" on?


----------



## TB13 (Oct 18, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Is it marble it is "standing" on?



I'm not sure if its real marble honestly. I would have to ask my parents, why do you ask?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 18, 2012)

TB13 said:


> I'm not sure if its real marble honestly. I would have to ask my parents, why do you ask?



It does make on hell of a good back drop for that pic.


----------



## TB13 (Oct 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It does make on hell of a good back drop for that pic.



Thanks! I always take pictures in my kitchen because there are small overhead lights that make the lighting perfect to take pictures with my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 18, 2012)

Sweet man.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 18, 2012)

TB13 said:


> I'm not sure if its real marble honestly. I would have to ask my parents, why do you ask?





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It does make on hell of a good back drop for that pic.



Exactly.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 18, 2012)

Before & After...


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 18, 2012)

New GPU arrived


----------



## HammerON (Oct 18, 2012)

Good looking card Sneeky


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 18, 2012)

nice Asus card there sneekypeet only thing that disappoints me is that it's triple slots, even u have GTX 670 that's only a dual-slot card, wish that Asus had made it dual-slot and with 4gigs of memory ^^;


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 18, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> nice Asus card there sneekypeet only thing that disappoints me is that it's triple slots, even u have GTX 670 that's only a dual-slot card, wish that Asus had made it dual-slot and with 4gigs of memory ^^;



I typically run SLI, since I went to a 680, I figured I would go with a three slot to cover all the lanes I don't want to use. The triple slot is win for me, if I want to go SLI later I will just get water blocks


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 18, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> I typically run SLI, since I went to a 680, I figured I would go with a three slot to cover all the lanes I don't want to use. The triple slot is win for me, if I want to go SLI later I will just get water blocks



And being a DC2, it should oc like a champ, meaning SLI can be delayed for a while longer.
Can't wait to see what that card can do. Enjoy, man!


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 18, 2012)

I was considering the same card, but triple-slot is a no-buy for me.

a pic of my own:


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 18, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I was considering the same card, but triple-slot is a no-buy for me.
> 
> a pic of my own:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48755&stc=1&d=1350587918



Nice!
I take it that's a review sample?
What's the "Gear" button do?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 18, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I was considering the same card, but triple-slot is a no-buy for me.



You were looking at the "Top" version, not the "OC"? Tops are super hard to find here


----------



## HammerON (Oct 18, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> I typically run SLI, since I went to a 680, I figured I would go with a three slot to cover all the lanes I don't want to use. The triple slot is win for me, if I want to go SLI later I will just get water blocks



I was thinking of dumping the two GTX 580's and picking up a GTX 680. However I am still not satisfied with the FPS at 2560 x 1600 on games like BF3 and Crysis 2 that one GTX 680 will give me. Hopefully the next generation will allow me to use a single card and give me the FPS that I have become accustomed to.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 18, 2012)

I still play at 1080p on this 40" Samsung Should be enough to get the job done here


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 18, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> You were looking at the "Top" version, not the "OC"? Tops are super hard to find here



I dunno, open to any options, really, kinda wanted ASUS DCuII card, nVidia or AMD, really. Instead, settling on GTX 690 seems the best choice for me.


ALl the high-end ASUS VGAs seem triple-slot.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 19, 2012)

The rest has arrived:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> The rest has arrived:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121019/DSC02968.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121019/DSC02977.jpg
> ...



Beautiful! 
An 8-pin _and_ a 4-pin CPU power connector??


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 19, 2012)

yes sir, and a 6-pin near the PCI-e slots for 3 or 4-Way SLI


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2012)

The OP of this thread has been MIA for a while. Mr Bunch I will have to text him to make sure hes ok.


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 19, 2012)

My PC atm - Please check the project log soon for many updates!


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 20, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> yes sir, and a 6-pin near the PCI-e slots for 3 or 4-Way SLI



The only problem with that is that PCIe uses both 12 V(x5) and 3.3 V(x4), but that connector only provides 12 V.

I'm interested to hear what you think of the GPU hardware stuff. Did either come with the cables to link the two together?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 20, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> The only problem with that is that PCIe uses both 12 V(x5) and 3.3 V(x4), but that connector only provides 12 V.
> 
> I'm interested to hear what you think of the GPU hardware stuff. Did either come with the cables to link the two together?



Cables not included, must make or buy something to work.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 20, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Cables not included, must make or buy something to work.





Sucks.


I think i saw W1zz's review show some clips with the new Matrix card.



But I want nV cards.  Oh well.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 20, 2012)

The top version of the 680 I got has six holes in it for the "pins" where I had the thought of soldering in a GPU 6-pin for that ends connectivity. In reality the controls are setup for LN2 clocking on the cards, but I like toys! That an a very cold Ohio winter and I may tinker around with it a bit.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 20, 2012)

I think there is a guide on K1ngp1n's site for how to plug it in to the board...but I wondered about that since the whole EVGA/nVidia non-evBOT stuff...


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 20, 2012)

Doesn't seem that tough to match the connections between the two, just a mater of if I want to solder things or use the pins. I got plenty of time till it gets that cold to read up on it from there or at Asus.

In reality, you know me, and I bought Asus of all things. I just figured if I went for the top tier I wouldn't have the issues I had with their mid range products. All the extra goodies just give me room to tinker when I have the time and keep me interested in it longer.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 20, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> All the extra goodies just give me room to tinker when I have the time and keep me interested in it longer.



Or they are just more points of potential failure....


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 20, 2012)

Absolutely!!!!! I had that thought as well


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 20, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Absolutely!!!!! I had that thought as well



Meh. If anything, just immature BIOS might be an issue for ya really, ASUS is doing pretty good. Actually all Intel boards are pretty good right now, no matter what brand.


Not everyone likes their software.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm not a huge software guy anyways, the basics work for me. As long as it all boots and runs, I don't see how I can really be disappointed with it. Has to be a solid leap over my stock P55 rig


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 25, 2012)

Alphacool HF D5 TOP - Plexi G1/4









Coollaboratory Liquid Pro on Sapphire HD7950 950mhz edition DIE.







Coollaboratory Liquid Pro on HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ 79X0 Nickel Plated die contact area.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 25, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> Alphacool HF D5 TOP - Plexi G1/4
> http://minidriven.com/BlacknBlueforIB/AlphacoolLoopUpgrades/AlphaCoolPlexiTop.jpg



Awesome picture!


----------



## dumo (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## spectrus77 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Thrackan (Nov 1, 2012)

Its just a little bit too dark to properly see your mouse, and the desktop kind of shows the black and white too obvious, but I really like this idea


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## HammerON (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice board and nice pics


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 4, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121104/Capture001.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121104/Capture002.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121104/Capture003.jpg



This board is so _sexified _!!!


----------



## dumo (Nov 7, 2012)

*Galaxy GTX 680 SOC White Ed*


----------



## m1919 (Nov 7, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121104/Capture001.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121104/Capture002.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121104/Capture003.jpg



That Asrock board is pure sex.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 7, 2012)

dumo said:


> http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/8206/img02033201211071250.jpg



Ooops.  I think you spilled milk on your graphics card.


----------



## dumo (Nov 7, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Ooops.  I think you spilled milk on your graphics card.


Yep, not used to milky white pcb


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 7, 2012)

dumo said:


> http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/8206/img02033201211071250.jpg



Now those are sexy!


----------



## m1919 (Nov 7, 2012)

dumo said:


> Yep, not used to milky white pcb
> 
> http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/2000/screenshot049e.png
> 
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/9097/screenshot050k.png



Reminds me of some of the old silver motherboards from back in the P4 days.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 7, 2012)

dumo said:


> Yep, not used to milky white pcb
> 
> http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/2000/screenshot049e.png
> 
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/9097/screenshot050k.png



Those belong in a white case. 

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 7, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Ooops.  I think you spilled milk on your graphics card.



That's not milk... :shadedshu


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 7, 2012)

LiquiPro/3570k delidded bare die/MSI M77 Mpower/fujipoly xtreme thermal pad/ Experimenting


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 7, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> LiquiPro/3570k delidded bare die/MSI M77 Mpower/fujipoly xtreme thermal pad/ Experimenting



That's some damn sexy pictures there.


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 7, 2012)

Hats off to you sir.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 7, 2012)

Sonda great pics, but u use way too much TIM


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 8, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Sonda great pics, but u use way too much TIM




Thanks.  It's just a small drop.  That die is very small.  TIM is IC Diamond 24.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 8, 2012)

Agreed, that's around 2-3x what I use for a lidded IHS. Then again, you always need to do a test mount, check for contact, clean and reapply.


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 9, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Agreed, that's around 2-3x what I use for a lidded IHS. Then again, you always need to do a test mount, check for contact, clean and reapply.



Part of the reason I didn't put a super small drop on the die is because I wanted to ensure total surface area coverage for good contact. 

I'm just going to start over with a smaller drop.    The MB is just sitting on my desk anways.  I have time to do it before I mount it in the case.  I think it would have worked fine though.  With IC Diamond I push the block down on the die first and excess TIM comes out the sides.  It's a little messy but the die gets surface completely covered.  Going to put about half of what is in the photo.  Will post another photo for approval.


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 9, 2012)

Some skin on a removed bare 3570k IHS.


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 11, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Sonda great pics, but u use way too much TIM




Did it again with a smaller drop.


----------



## DOM (Nov 11, 2012)

way to much..... jk


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 11, 2012)

Let us know how it works out!


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 11, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Let us know how it works out!




All TIM upgrades and thermal pad upgrades seems to be working out great.  My system has never been so fast, stable and cool with so little voltage.  Very happy.


----------



## Taurus_G4 (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 14, 2012)

Photos of the Alphacool plexi top with the Swiftech MCP655-B fixed speed that I just put in my loop.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 14, 2012)

Inside Green Tea:


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 14, 2012)

that board would look really good painted green IMO.

Look up on this forum about painting a motherboard. I have a thread where i did it and showed my steps along the way. Damulta also has a thread about it,his has more pictures, but combine the 2 threads together and you will see that we both didn't have any problems and will see the steps we both took. The worest part is covering all MOSFETS,pins,sockets,chipset,stuff that gets hot needs to not be painted. 
I have done 2 boards and both didn't show any negative impact on life or performance,that even includes long term,I have used the first board i did for 2 years and when i get a CPU i will be getting it back out again.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 14, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Inside Green Tea:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img819/6150/img0787qn.jpg
> 
> ...



10 years old and still looks better than some of the more recent rigs


----------



## t_ski (Nov 14, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121114/SAM_2143.jpg



Those yours or review samples?


----------



## Taurus_G4 (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 15, 2012)

Sweet pics!


----------



## Techtu (Nov 15, 2012)

Not so sexy but just wanted to show what a tight fit I had putting in my graphics card...





And what happens to my dog on bonfire night...


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 15, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Not so sexy but just wanted to show what a tight fit I had putting in my graphics card...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121115/PB010001.jpg
> 
> And what happens to my dog on bonfire night...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121115/PB050011.jpg



Ok, I'll bite, what is it? Are you "drying something out" on your HDD? Looks nice  I use my monitor, although most new ones have a sloped back


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 16, 2012)

you have sharp eyes but indeed that must be whats up or its his stash...


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Techtu (Nov 16, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Ok, I'll bite, what is it? Are you "drying something out" on your HDD? Looks nice  I use my monitor, although most new ones have a sloped back





TotalChaos said:


> you have sharp eyes but indeed that must be whats up or its his stash...



Aha! I didn't even notice that was in the shot! 

But yes that's where I dry her out


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 16, 2012)

Naked


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 16, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Not so sexy but just wanted to show what a tight fit I had putting in my graphics card...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121115/PB010001.jpg









"Smells good!"

Couldn't find the image of him from the Futurama episode "Three Hundred Big Boys" where Fry buys a cup of coffee and Nixon says, "smells good!"
Turns out this image is actually more fitting.



SonDa5 said:


> Naked
> 
> 
> http://minidriven.com/BlacknBlueforIB/Gskill2400CL10/sidemousedex.jpg
> ...



Nice HCH9!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 16, 2012)

Techtu said:


> And what happens to my dog on bonfire night...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121115/PB050011.jpg



Poor doggy got scared.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 17, 2012)

Moving from my 1090T to a 3930K and my my D14 took the 1090T out of the socket... Had to use a hairdrier to get it off, ha.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 17, 2012)

Never happened to me.


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 17, 2012)

If the system has cooled completely one might need to twist the cooler to break the seal. You might also take a close look for bent pins if the socket lock was in the closed position.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 18, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Moving from my 1090T to a 3930K and my my D14 took the 1090T out of the socket... Had to use a hairdrier to get it off, ha.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121117/IMAG0190.jpg




usually I hit the fins of the HSF with some heat (hair drier does a good job) before I use a gently twisting motion to break the seal and remove the HSF 

but lucky for you MP it doesn't look like it bent any pins


----------



## Taurus_G4 (Nov 18, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Moving from my 1090T to a 3930K and my my D14 took the 1090T out of the socket... Had to use a hairdrier to get it off, ha.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121117/IMAG0190.jpg



lol its actually funny cpu doesn't want let go of that cooler


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2012)

those chips stick to the heatsinks all the time. i tend to use a pin or razor blade to break the seal, then a drop of two of articlean to loose it up right away. greatly reduces the twisting effort required.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 18, 2012)

The best thing to do is run some kind of CPU stress program to heat it up for a few minutes, then power it down and pull the heatsink.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 20, 2012)

Nothing really special, but it is a new toy









Yes I know my system is dirty. Getting ready to clean and place in it's new home...


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 23, 2012)

I love these cards.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 23, 2012)

t_ski said:


> The best thing to do is run some kind of CPU stress program to heat it up for a few minutes, then power it down and pull the heatsink.



That's what I do. Seems to work better and faster than the hairdryer method, though I must admit I've never had a stuck chip using either method. Before learning that trick though, my 754s used to stick all the time!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 24, 2012)

The Black Friday fairy was nice to me this year


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Trying out some different sticks on the MVE...32GB now


----------



## radrok (Nov 27, 2012)

4x8 1866 Dominator GT?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 27, 2012)

radrok said:


> 4x8 1866 Dominator GT?



yes sir.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 27, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Trying out some different sticks on the MVE...32GB now
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121126/DSC04190.jpg



Nice color collaboration you have there. Red and black has been done before, but that looks damn nice.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 27, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Nice color collaboration you have there. Red and black has been done before, but that looks damn nice.



All those years of DFI and Gigabyte boards, I missed out on all the rage then, so now its my turn


----------



## t_ski (Nov 27, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Trying out some different sticks on the MVE...32GB now
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121126/DSC04190.jpg



Looking good peet


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll just drop these here


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 28, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121128/SAM_2251.jpg



JL drivers, nice!
29 ohms though, that's an odd impedance...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 28, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> JL drivers, nice!
> 29 ohms though, that's an odd impedance...



Have you seen any other headsets use JL 40mm drivers?


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 28, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> Have you seen any other headsets use JL 40mm drivers?



Yeah, an old Sennheiser headset I had. They were 18 ohm impedance.
They sounded good, but I ended up swapping the drivers for some 32 ohm SFI orthodynamic drivers.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 29, 2012)

Got bored...


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 29, 2012)

My sexy rig...  






lil bit of storage and speed


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 29, 2012)

nice rig


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## cadaveca (Nov 30, 2012)

ouch. 15k in VGAs isn't as impressive as it is in a stack of $20's.


----------



## Maban (Nov 30, 2012)

These were sold recently on Hardforum. One guy bought twenty-some of them from him. There's like $30k of stuff in this picture.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 30, 2012)

folding farm?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 30, 2012)

Maban said:


> These were sold recently on Hardforum. One guy bought twenty-some of them from him. There's like $30k of stuff in this picture.
> 
> http://i1251.photobucket.com/albums/hh545/goatsongoats/_DSC9386.jpg



That had to be Atlas Folder. He had a huge farm of 295's a few years back. I know he is folding for [H] now, but has moved up to 4P rigs. You can see a 4P rig in the background without heatsinks installed. Damn this guy has some crazy hardware layin' around. Still an impressive sight regardless of the generation of hardware.



*I'll give this a shot:*


----------



## Maban (Nov 30, 2012)

It's this guy. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168624


----------



## XL-R8R (Nov 30, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *I'll give this a shot:*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121129/P1010734845.jpg



Thats some sexy RAM you have there, Sir.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 30, 2012)

XL-R8R said:


> Thats some sexy RAM you have there, Sir.


Thank you. I happen to have 64 dimms(2 rigs). While assembling the rigs, I had all the dimms in a single pile. Forgot to take a pic of the epic image.


----------



## XL-R8R (Nov 30, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Thank you. I happen to have 64 dimms(2 rigs). While assembling the rigs, I had all the dimms in a single pile. Forgot to take a pic of the epic image.



That'd of looked pretty sexy lol


Do yours have a sharp feel to the top of the 'sinks like mine do?

What flavour (speed/timings) did you opt for??


They seem to OC pretty well for the price... I can't complain in that respect any way


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 30, 2012)

XL-R8R said:


> That'd of looked pretty sexy lol
> 
> 
> Do yours have a sharp feel to the top of the 'sinks like mine do?
> ...



Now that you mention it, the top edges do feel somewhat sharp. I got 1600 and I run a modded bios on my SuperMicro server boards for them to run @ 1600.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148488


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 1, 2012)

TUF P0rn


----------



## HammerON (Dec 2, 2012)

Sexy shot


----------



## DOM (Dec 2, 2012)

Crappy phone pic XD


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 2, 2012)

DOM said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121201/IMAG1201.jpg
> 
> Crappy phone pic XD



Phone pic or not, still a nice card!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 2, 2012)

What is it?


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 3, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> What is it?



looks like it plugs into a PCIE slot and provides RAID capability.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 3, 2012)

Back plane for his 8 bay NAS is my guess


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 7, 2012)

Not so sexy.....


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2012)

Sucks when it slips doesnt it...


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 7, 2012)

came like that


----------



## Jetster (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like an EVO but there is no MC stamp on bottom. I cant believe they let that get buy


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 7, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Not so sexy.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121207/t40.jpg



Hell, i'd still hit it


----------



## HammerON (Dec 7, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> came like that



Wow! That is pretty bad


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 7, 2012)

Sexy Zombie hardware close-up (GTX580 Lightning Edition)


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 7, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Sexy Zombie hardware close-up (GTX580 Lightning Edition)
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/uGxYC.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/rRDeb.jpg



Zombie, as in you resurrected it from the dead?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Sexy Zombie hardware close-up (GTX580 Lightning Edition)
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/uGxYC.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/rRDeb.jpg





Random Murderer said:


> Zombie, as in you resurrected it from the dead?



I was thinking Lightning Edition, as in struck by lightning.


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 7, 2012)

haha no RM, its still not dead...


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 8, 2012)

Here's some more P0rn, soz for spamming this thread wit mah shiz


----------



## HammerON (Dec 8, 2012)

New cruncher build:














Thanks Cold Storm for the CPU and RAM


----------



## Norton (Dec 8, 2012)

HammerON said:


> New cruncher build:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121208/ASUS MB.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121208/Dark Night.jpg
> ...



Nice!!! 

You will like that Night Hawk cooler- I liked mine so much I put one on 2 other rigs!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 9, 2012)

HammerON said:


> New cruncher build:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121208/ASUS MB.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121208/Dark Night.jpg
> ...



Sweet build you got coming along there man.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 10, 2012)

this package came with GLS, and i picked it up not long ago, just alittle teaser here so u can guess what it is:


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 10, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> this package came with GLS, and i picked it up not long ago, just alittle teaser here so u can guess what it is:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49368&stc=1&d=1355146131



Is it a bird?


----------



## Maban (Dec 10, 2012)

Is it a plane?


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 10, 2012)

nope. it's something a for computer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2012)

How intriguing!


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 10, 2012)

here it is, sry no close up, of the box atm...






some close up shots of key and numlock indicator...


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 10, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121210/DSC04699.jpg



Is that a 40mm? Too lazy to look it up myself, lol.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 10, 2012)

yes, but this is just a key chain, no motor, just a bearing to allow the blades to spin


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 10, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> yes, but this is just a key chain, no motor, just a bearing to allow the blades to spin



Figured as much when I saw no power cable and the keychain in the corner.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 10, 2012)

I can't see...


----------



## t_ski (Dec 10, 2012)

I figured you neutered it yourself


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 10, 2012)

nah just some SWAG I got with their NH-L9i


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 12, 2012)

This came with the mailman today, i bought it second handed ^^;









there is only 2things missing the Driver DVD and the big sticker but i got G.Skill case badge


----------



## Techtu (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## HammerON (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry didn't have time for really close-up pics, but here are a couple:


----------



## neliz (Dec 14, 2012)

Real Close-up:


----------



## HammerON (Dec 14, 2012)

Very nice neliz:tost:


----------



## neliz (Dec 14, 2012)

Moar:


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 14, 2012)

Now those are close-ups


----------



## neliz (Dec 14, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> Now those are close-ups



It's just some stuff I have on my desk.. but my One S doesn't play nice with the TL Lighting at the office so the color hue is too yellow.

edit:


----------



## HammerON (Dec 14, 2012)

What kind of camera are you using neliz?


----------



## neliz (Dec 14, 2012)

HammerON said:


> What kind of camera are you using neliz?



Whatever is integrated in this:
http://www.htc.com/www/smartphones/htc-one-s/

I'm too busy to do any post-processing or light adjustment.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 14, 2012)

neliz said:


> Whatever is integrated in this:
> http://www.htc.com/www/smartphones/htc-one-s/
> 
> I'm too busy to do any post-processing or light adjustment.



Now makes me want to test my partners HTC One X! They look pretty sweet shots from a camera phone!


----------



## neliz (Dec 14, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Now makes me want to test my partners HTC One X! They look pretty sweet shots from a camera phone!



Same Camera 

Edit: Picture with  "Twilight" after-effect.
I'm not sure if the One X has more effects that can be added through the normal camera app now it's on Jelly Bean (One S is still on ICS)


----------



## RCoon (Dec 14, 2012)

Techtu said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121213/PC130015.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121213/PC130018.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121213/PC130012.jpg



Wow, you have the exact same hardware i had last year! even the MSI Cyclone Power edition card, my friend from work is still rocking it at serious OC's and very little temperature difference  got my 1055t to around 4.3-4.5ghz too on a H80, and even the old OCZ ssd i see there, still using that for downloads!


----------



## Aceman.au (Dec 14, 2012)

Not that close up, but whatever. Please don't harass me about my cabling, its bad I know, Im lazy.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 14, 2012)

RCoon said:


> Wow, you have the exact same hardware i had last year! even the MSI Cyclone Power edition card, my friend from work is still rocking it at serious OC's and very little temperature difference  got my 1055t to around 4.3-4.5ghz too on a H80, and even the old OCZ ssd i see there, still using that for downloads!



I've has most of the hardware a few years now, the only recent addition is the SSD and HD7950 & H80. I love the H80 temps are stupidly low on my lapped 1055T which will probably be upgraded next week with a 1090T and a Crosshair IV  as my nephew is having a new rig but he really won't be needing those things above as he's 12 years old and autistic... So I'll probably swap my parts over for him, we both get what we want then in my eyes + my sister will be saving some money on it too! 

Anyway your right about the GTX460 it kicks ass! I love that F-fing card! I wish I could get the PhysX mod to work on my Windows 8 as I'd probably keep it if I could but nevermind.



Aceman.au said:


> Not that close up, but whatever. Please don't harass me about my cabling, its bad I know, Im lazy.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/pmbfY.jpg



As long as you can shut the case and temps are not an issue then who's gonna know?


----------



## Aceman.au (Dec 14, 2012)

Techtu said:


> As long as you can shut the case and temps are not an issue then who's gonna know?



CPU never above 40. GPUs sit around 60-70 under load, this is before I installed the 4 new fans


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 14, 2012)

I rented a Macro dSLR lens this week, took some pretty sweet shots with it.  I'll have to resize them and post them. 

For reference: Canon EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro USM

Damn fine, but the upclose is super magnifying so it's hard to get up close shots of large items.  Super small things, no problem.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 14, 2012)

Techtu said:


> I've has most of the hardware a few years now, the only recent addition is the SSD and HD7950 & H80. I love the H80 temps are stupidly low on my lapped 1055T which will probably be upgraded next week with a 1090T and a Crosshair IV



No 1100t? Though I hear they are hard to come by at a sensible price.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 14, 2012)

No just the 1090T which will be fine as it's unlocked, I think that'll help somewhat with my overclocks.


----------



## neliz (Dec 14, 2012)

Less "bla bla" more HW!


----------



## Techtu (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 15, 2012)

First sry for the crappy quality, testing LG's official ICS for my LG Optimus 2x P990 (Star) and the cam quality could be better...

so it's Maximus VI Gene-Z/Gen3 and Maxmimus V Gene ^^












M4G-Z has the Intel Pentium G860 and A-Data XPG™ AX3U2000GB2G9 4gb (2x2GB)

M5G has Intel i5-2500k and Corsair Vengeance LP 16gb (4x4gb)


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 15, 2012)

Make the pictures outside or in a "lightbox" (can be self-made, an emptied white cupboard with additional lighting like a desklight bend upwards will do). And away is the crap.


----------



## neliz (Dec 15, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Make the pictures outside or in a "lightbox" (can be self-made, an emptied white cupboard with additional lighting like a desklight bend upwards will do). And away is the crap.



Another pro-tip, try to make close-ups! it really helps in the close-up clubhouse!


----------



## DarkOCean (Dec 15, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Sorry didn't have time for really close-up pics, but here are a couple:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121214/IMG_4598.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121214/IMG_4605.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121214/IMG_4622.jpg



You make me so jealous.



neliz said:


> Same Camera
> 
> Edit: Picture with  "Twilight" after-effect.
> I'm not sure if the One X has more effects that can be added through the normal camera app now it's on Jelly Bean (One S is still on ICS)
> http://i48.tinypic.com/35kpijn.jpg


Really sexy mobo.


----------



## ooiman92 (Dec 16, 2012)

Super Talent 2GB DDR2 Kit


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have some SuperTalent RAM in my basement.  I keep a 512MB stick of DDR2-667 on my workbench to use in those stubborn boards that didn't like to boot initially with higher end memory.  So I can boot with the 512MB stick, set the proper speeds, timings, and voltage then boot with the high end stuff.  That 512MB stick never let me down booting a stubborn machine.

Is it just me or does that RAM scream WALMART to anyone else?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 16, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> I have some SuperTalent RAM in my basement.  I keep a 512MB stick of DDR2-667 on my workbench to use in those stubborn boards that didn't like to boot initially with higher end memory.  So I can boot with the 512MB stick, set the proper speeds, timings, and voltage then boot with the high end stuff.  That 512MB stick never let me down booting a stubborn machine.
> 
> Is it just me or does that RAM scream WALMART to anyone else?



Its the font+colour mix, and the spacing doesn't help much either.


----------



## neliz (Dec 16, 2012)

edit:for teh sexeh


----------



## Jimmy2k9 (Dec 16, 2012)

A little messy, but good enough for me.


----------



## neliz (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 17, 2012)

neliz said:


> http://i48.tinypic.com/2h2gk7p.jpg



Laptop mobo?


----------



## neliz (Dec 17, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Laptop mobo?



yes sir!


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 17, 2012)

just found them on an old camera, shame about the dust


----------



## neliz (Dec 17, 2012)

ste2425 said:


> just found them on an old camera, shame about the dust



I want to say that's a 9600 GT/GSO or 9800GT, am I close?


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 17, 2012)

I guess it is an MSI or Asus Radeon HD 4850/4890 (had such cooler as well in some cases).


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 17, 2012)

neliz said:


> I want to say that's a 9600 GT/GSO or 9800GT, am I close?



not quite buddy



Spoiler



its a hd4850 



edit:


Chevalr1c said:


> I guess it is an MSI or Asus Radeon HD 4850/4890 (had such cooler as well in some cases).



think it was pallit, it was quite a while ago but i remember some form of robotic frog on the box :/

edit edit:


----------



## neliz (Dec 17, 2012)

ste2425 said:


> not quite buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was my original guess (no really!) but I was rechecking our PCB's and both the original PCB layout and the cost-down designs didn't have that choke/MOSFET layout:










Edit:
9600GSO layout that got me confused:





and a close-up:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 17, 2012)

neliz said:


> That was my original guess (no really!) but I was rechecking our PCB's and both the original PCB layout and the cost-down designs didn't have that choke/MOSFET layout:
> 
> http://media.msi.com/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=25351&g2_serialNumber=2
> http://nl.msi.com/pic/product/five_pictures4_2245_20110107165949.jpg
> ...



Z77 MPower!


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 18, 2012)

MSI MSI MSI
Sup with that anyway?!


----------



## neliz (Dec 18, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> MSI MSI MSI
> Sup with that anyway?!



NO, MSI, SteelSeries, Intel ..


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## cadaveca (Dec 18, 2012)

neliz said:


> NO, MSI, SteelSeries, Intel ..



Meh.  Close enough to see fingerprints?


----------



## neliz (Dec 18, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Meh.  Close enough to see fingerprints?



And a hair.. tasty!

I raise you dust and TIM.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 18, 2012)

not a hair, that's scratches on the paper from anodized black screws, left by moving boards around the paper for pics. That's a push and twist mark. 




Going back in time:


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 18, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img38/6973/001div.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img72/6434/002bzf.jpg
> 
> ...





cadaveca said:


> not a hair, that's scratches on the paper from anodized black screws, left by moving boards around the paper for pics. That's a push and twist mark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys should post those in the Nostalgic Hardware thread as well.
I remember those OCZ RAM coolers, Cold Storm had one and decided he didn't need it anymore so I ripped out the 60mm fans. One is cooling the insides of my tube amp and the other is cooling my VRMs on the R4E. Pretty good airflow for 60mm and low noise. The one in my amp is running at roughly 6.5v and still putting out decent air flow(enough to cool the transformer and tubes and then blow that hot air out the side vents)


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## HammerON (Dec 19, 2012)

How do you like that keyboard (which one is it anyways)?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2012)

CMStorm Trigger. Just got it and haven't had much typing time on it yet.


----------



## Binge (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2012)

see if you can identify this little beast


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mussels said:


> see if you can identify this little beast
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121218/IMG_0137[1].jpg



Looks like the new apple Lightning connector - Lightning to Micro USB


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> Looks like the new apple connector Lightning connector - Lightning to Micro USB



you win a cookie!

damn handy little thing, not needing stupidly expensive apple cables


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mussels said:


> you win a cookie!
> 
> damn handy little thing, not needing stupidly expensive apple cables



XD  


Very true unless you get your cables off of ebay


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> XD
> 
> 
> Very true unless you get your cables off of ebay



already done that, but the variety of micro USB cables simply outshines that of apple.


i've got $2 retractable cables in micro USB that are thinner, lighter, and more compact than anything apple - and with that adaptor, it works just fine.

then theres my official samsung charger, with its long and really really thin cable - that charges my mouse more than my phone XD


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mussels said:


> already done that, but the variety of micro USB cables simply outshines that of apple.
> 
> 
> i've got $2 retractable cables in micro USB that are thinner, lighter, and more compact than anything apple - and with that adaptor, it works just fine.
> ...



Not to mention how easy apple cables break i already went through 5


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 19, 2012)

Mussels said:


> then theres my official samsung charger, with its long and really really thin cable - that charges my mouse more than my phone XD



Makes me think of the fact that I left the regular charger of my phone at my parents' place so that my mom can use it to charge her e-reader (I use a data cable to charge my phone when I am using my PC). Long live universal cables!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 20, 2012)

Sexy, up-close and definitely hard:



Spoiler


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2012)

i'm getting some IT goodies for christmas, will put pics up when i have my hands on them. this thread should get busy.


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Jetster (Dec 21, 2012)

My Christmas tree
NETGEAR WNDR4300-100NAS


----------



## TB13 (Dec 21, 2012)

My poor GTS 450, It is missing a few little components from a little mishap, I think I could replace them, but I have no idea what to buy so it just sits on my desk...


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 21, 2012)

Start a thread on it. If you dont have the parts, there are guys here that can lead you in the right direction. I did something similar to a foxconn motherboard. a little soldering later it was up and running again.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 21, 2012)

TB13 said:


> My poor GTS 450, It is missing a few little components from a little mishap, I think I could replace them, but I have no idea what to buy so it just sits on my desk...
> 
> http://i368.photobucket.com/albums/oo127/traxxasbasher13/IMG_20121104_170207_zps3c748849.jpg





sneekypeet said:


> Start a thread on it. If you dont have the parts, there are guys here that can lead you in the right direction. I did something similar to a foxconn motherboard. a little soldering later it was up and running again.



Yeah, the 450 is a great card. If you have the soldering skillz to repair it, somebody here or on XS will be able to tell you what components you need to fix it.


----------



## TB13 (Dec 22, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Yeah, the 450 is a great card. If you have the soldering skillz to repair it, somebody here or on XS will be able to tell you what components you need to fix it.





sneekypeet said:


> Start a thread on it. If you dont have the parts, there are guys here that can lead you in the right direction. I did something similar to a foxconn motherboard. a little soldering later it was up and running again.



Alright, I made one, hopefully I can get some help fixing it.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2012)

i took a few nice shots of a samsung 500GB, if you know what i mean


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 24, 2012)

That is how companies should destroy their data.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 24, 2012)

A shredder is even better than a gun.


----------



## neliz (Dec 25, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> A shredder is even better than a gun.



Yap, a lot of data can still be recovered after a disk has "been shot"

Back OT, I just opened a computer my dad has upstairs and lo and behold the awesome!

My interest was grabbed (at first) by the awesome GeForce2 MX 400 (I have fond memories of that card together with C&C Generals):




(behind it a random 56k modem and a 3COM network card, probably a 3C905)

But when I started checking out the mainboard, I spotted this awesome piece of technology:









Yeah Baby! State of the art electrolytic capacitors powering this ton of awesome!
Don't mind the corrosion! that's just a small price to pay for years of service as an accounting pc for a car parts shop!

The KTA Pro is from the world-renowned motherboard manufacturer "Lucky Star", specs here: http://www.motherboard.cz/mb/luckystar/KTAPRO.htm

here is the board in its natural habitat, a box, where it is safe from people actually wanting to use it!




(buy one here: http://www.pramool.com/cgi-bin/dispitem.cgi?632745)


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 25, 2012)

neliz said:


> Yap, a lot of data can still be recovered after a disk has "been shot"
> 
> Back OT, I just opened a computer my dad has upstairs and lo and behold the awesome!
> 
> ...



you going to re-cap that beast?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 25, 2012)

This thread should be good today


----------



## neliz (Dec 25, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> you going to re-cap that beast?



I'm actually thinking about bringing it to our techlab, OC it and see when the caps give out.

Of course, I'll make sure there are before/after pics and videos  (for the greater good of geeks!)


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2012)

one of my christmas presents


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 27, 2012)

neliz said:


> Yap, a lot of data can still be recovered after a disk has "been shot"
> 
> Back OT, I just opened a computer my dad has upstairs and lo and behold the awesome!
> 
> ...





Random Murderer said:


> you going to re-cap that beast?



Screw that. There are some awesome socket A boards out there begging to be put back in sevice. I have a Lucky Star slot 1 board that works great except for the fact it's a slot 1 board.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 28, 2012)

Just testing the camera on my HTC 8S





... and the Sphex


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Dec 28, 2012)

One of the computers I've been working on.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 28, 2012)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> One of the computers I've been working on.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/4Jf9Y.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice, what camera?


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Dec 28, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Nice, what camera?



Canon Rebel t2i/550D, It's not about the camera though, you could be able to get the same results with a cheapo point and shoot or a decent cell phone.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 28, 2012)

Well not quite the same result but I do agree.

similar shot with my cell.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i took a few nice shots of a samsung 500GB, if you know what i mean
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121224/547364_10151304629187453_1407815280_n.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121224/282856_10151304613812453_771105927_n.jpg


An Aussi with a gun? I thought they outlawed that 

And to think I use a hammer.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 28, 2012)

My last purchases to complete my main rig:
Thermaltake Level 10M mouse




Coolermaster Storm Trigger mech KB


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 29, 2012)

Just grabbed a new camera today so here is the first up close image


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice shot dude


----------



## HammerON (Dec 30, 2012)

TotalChaos said:


> Just grabbed a new camera today so here is the first up close image
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121229/newcam.jpg



What did you get?
Nice pic


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 30, 2012)

Well it's an Olympus 815UZ.  It's not real special by any means but it takes better pics in low light then my P80 and I got a great price at BestBuy of all places. It was only $149 so I figure it's worth a gamble.


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 30, 2012)

ATI 9600 Pro


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 30, 2012)

GamerGuy said:


> My last purchases to complete my main rig:
> Thermaltake Level 10M mouse
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v333/mikeysg/20121103_210237.jpg
> Coolermaster Storm Trigger mech KB
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v333/mikeysg/CMTrigger_zps7d998f05.jpg



Damn Sexy!



TotalChaos said:


> ATI 9600 Pro
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121229/newcam3.jpg



Very nice close ups indeed.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 30, 2012)

Do you use manual focus or do you set it to auto and let the camera do the work?


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 30, 2012)

auto


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 30, 2012)

Try using multi-shot, long expusure and low ISO and see if you can get better less grainy macro shots. for example, my quick try on the MVF to demonstrate


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 30, 2012)

The options available are pretty limited which is why the price was as low as it was.  My Nikon P80 has far more options available.


----------



## mmmb.mp (Dec 30, 2012)

Close ups make for good viewing ideas.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Dec 30, 2012)

Heres some hardware pr0n 

















These are from my build log.

Cheers


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2012)

this thread makes my VM lag XD



when i take photos, i point my iPhone (yeah i know) at them and click the button. pro photographer here.


look at this high resolution detailed photography: LOOK AT IT






take two from further away. camera seems to like it better.


----------



## xvi (Dec 31, 2012)

TotalChaos said:


> Just grabbed a new camera today so here is the first up close image
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121229/newcam.jpg



Nice! I had a Turtle Beach Montego DDL card based on the same CMedia chipset. It was a popular softmod to just use the Xplosion DTS drivers since they were pretty much all around "better".

I guess I should post some hardware closeups if I'm going to make a post.

ATi Radeon HD 2900 XT and Radeon 9800 Pro AIW


----------



## Techtu (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## t_ski (Jan 1, 2013)

Techtu said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130101/77038_4830659800562_1952998840_n.jpg



That would be a nice card to crunch with.


----------



## Techtu (Jan 1, 2013)

t_ski said:


> That would be a nice card to crunch with.



Well if you can point both the advantages and disadvantages of crunching, ofcourse the pro's will be outweighing the cons I presume, then maybe it's something I may do, I see enough of it around on TPU so I figure why not?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Try using multi-shot, long expusure and low ISO and see if you can get better less grainy macro shots. for example, my quick try on the MVF to demonstrate
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/dx8PW.jpg


Excellent shot


----------



## t_ski (Jan 1, 2013)

Techtu said:


> Well if you can point both the advantages and disadvantages of crunching, ofcourse the pro's will be outweighing the cons I presume, then maybe it's something I may do, I see enough of it around on TPU so I figure why not?



The upsides are contributing to a worthy cause, pride in yourself and your team, sometimes an ego boost and always friendly competition.  The downsides are heat and noise (both depending on your cooling but I think that stock cooler should do nicely), and added electricity cost, depending on your situation.

These guys can tell you a lot more than I can:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85784

And here's how to make your GPU do all the work:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174138


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 1, 2013)

Sexy?  You be the judge 













(Yes, I know, a non-modular 650w PSU in an ITX case is not a good idea)


----------



## Techtu (Jan 1, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Sexy?  You be the judge
> http://i.imgur.com/NLqUR.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/Z4q9y.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/LEfRN.jpg
> ...



Yay.... Snap! 

Back to the trusty air cooler as the H80 is wrapped up ready for an RMA.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 3, 2013)

replacing thermal paste and add some ghetto ram sink


----------



## Techtu (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 4, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130102/IMG_20130103_095542.jpg
> replacing thermal paste and add some ghetto ram sink



Awesome photo man, what's up with the getto heatsink?


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 4, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Awesome photo man, what's up with the getto heatsink?



its from old psu, it has some fins so i just cut it and add some glue
tadaaa.. its done


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 4, 2013)

this is an oldie for sure


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 4, 2013)

TotalChaos said:


> this is an oldie for sure
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/P1040004.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/P1040007.jpg



Ha. I still have my old n52 Nostromo.


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 4, 2013)

TotalChaos said:


> this is an oldie for sure
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/P1040004.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/P1040007.jpg



Wow man i never seen the first model before !!! 

Few buttons there you can play simple games like Painkiller and Serious Sam 

I have the latest nostromo refreshed by razer.


----------



## stefanels (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 4, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Ha. I still have my old n52 Nostromo.



This is the N50


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 4, 2013)

stefanels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130104/000_1186.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130104/000_1188.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130104/000_1181.jpg



Nice graphics card.  I have the same one pictured here


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 4, 2013)

TotalChaos said:


> This is the N50
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130104/DSCN3991.jpg



I know. The n52 was the same except it had an extra row of finger buttons, a button in front of the d-pad, and a profile button to swap between three profiles.
They were released side-by-side.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Techtu (Jan 5, 2013)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130105/IMG_5160.jpg



Never been a fan of LED RAM but they look good - hope its not just the lighting


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 5, 2013)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130105/IMG_5160.jpg



Thats a beautiful shot mate 

This is from a new project im working on. shush


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 5, 2013)

That looks good DJ just need to get rid of the shit brown fan for an black/white one and it'll look perfect


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh, a whole white-themed watercooling parts will arrive soon. don't worry


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 5, 2013)

Some pics of what I'd gotten last year -


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 5, 2013)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130105/IMG_5160.jpg



I thought the fan on the heatsink was Xigmatek, I think I was correct


----------



## HammerON (Jan 5, 2013)

Of course you are


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry for the quality, Camera phone n all











Any guess as to what it is?


Well here's the answer


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 6, 2013)

Not exactly sexy, but if you can guess what it is I'll be impressed:


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 6, 2013)

N ope, I was wrong


----------



## Jetster (Jan 6, 2013)

r-t-b said:


> not exactly sexy, but if you can guess what it is i'll be impressed:
> 
> http://glacialsoftware.com/golemland/loongson/img_0168.jpg



ps3?


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 6, 2013)

Jetster said:


> ps3?



Someone just pointed out the Duel CPU's so Server board most likely

And I just saw a 1GB DDR ram stick in the middle,


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 6, 2013)

Heh, close, it is acting as a server, but that's actually it's GPU and not a second CPU.

It's a Chinese Fuloong Mini computer's mobo.  Basically their attempt to make a complete "homebuilt" system.

You can see more on it here:

http://glacialsoftware.com/GolemLan...b-reviews-the-fuloong-chinas-homegrown-pc.75/


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 6, 2013)

It is some kind of embedded system I guess.

(Edit: did not see that the answer was already posted)


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 10, 2013)

How do u manage to get your gear so clean? Ive taken my rig apart and used a tooth brush to try and brush away the dust and whilst its better then canned air it doesn't get it all and it's running any pictures I try and take


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 10, 2013)

My new OS/progs Drive has been delivered!


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 10, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> My new OS/progs Drive has been delivered!
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130110/Kingston SSDNow V300 001.jpg
> ...



Congratz, you will now officially never be able to use a conventional HDD ever again


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 10, 2013)

Trust me, I will be able to. For storage!


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 10, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Trust me, I will be able to. For storage!



But it's so slooooooooooow!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> But it's so slooooooooooow!



at least its not tiny.


you get me 15+ TB of SSD's, and i'll ditch mechanicals.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 11, 2013)

Mussels said:


> at least its not tiny.
> 
> 
> you get me 15+ TB of SSD's, and i'll ditch mechanicals.


And they say Ausi is the top down loaders of torrents, No?! hahahahah

Just playing ausi man!


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 11, 2013)

Mussels said:


> at least its not tiny.
> 
> 
> you get me 15+ TB of SSD's, and i'll ditch mechanicals.



Absolutely, best thing I did last year is switch from 128GB to 256GB SSD's. Second best thing was getting a NAS


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 11, 2013)

BTW, when I set the SATAII settings in the BIOS on [AHCI] the drive became very slow, so I do actually have to set in [IDE]? I know that I used [IDE] ("Enhanced" kind) before, when I only had the mech HDD so what am I doing wrong? I could not find the source back that stated it should be on AHCI, so I start to doubt I know what I am doing.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 11, 2013)

Set it to AHCI before you install the system

Newegg TV: The SSD Tutorial - YouTube


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 11, 2013)

There is a way to reg edit to AHCI if you want to try that before you do a re-install.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 11, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> There is a way to reg edit to AHCI if you want to try that before you do a re-install.



NO registry edit required, MS made it easy :

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/922976


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 11, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> NO registry edit required, MS made it easy :
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/922976



Right, and if you choose to not click the "fix it for me" button and fix it yourself, the instructions are to edit the registry.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh, I forgot to say I did choose for a reinstall. I will try again then, double-checking my BIOS settings. I will make a seperate thread about it if I need any additional support.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 11, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Right, and if you choose to not click the "fix it for me" button and fix it yourself, the instructions are to edit the registry.










Registry editing is scary for some.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 13, 2013)

I figured it out. When setting it on [AHCI] in the BIOS, SATA Link Power Management had to be disabled. 

P.S.: my Razer Imperator (having the double-click issue) from the inside, with the cable for the thumb buttons and the cover removed.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Jetster (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Mussels (Jan 20, 2013)

this is the fat chick in the sexy clubhouse XD







(i call it the leaning tower of Tera)


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 21, 2013)

De-lidded i5 3570K:


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 21, 2013)

Damn, Intel uses alot of paste it seems.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 21, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Damn, Intel uses alot of paste it seems.



ha, no, that's my paste job, and it IS less than what Intel used. 

Kinda messy too, since the lid slides around.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 21, 2013)

Ah I see. can you use like a rubber cement to kinda hold the lid in place so it does slide around? Hell I would think even a dab here and there of rtv would hold it in place yet allow you to remove it when needed. Just a very small dab will do


----------



## t_ski (Jan 21, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> De-lidded i5 3570K:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49757&stc=1&d=1358785482
> 
> ...





cadaveca said:


> ha, no, that's my paste job, and it IS less than what Intel used.
> 
> Kinda messy too, since the lid slides around.



Is that ICD24?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 21, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Is that ICD24?



nope, apparently I have no idea what that stuff is, even.


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 21, 2013)

Some WC components (soz for quality, took em with my SGS3 phone)


----------



## TSX420J (Jan 23, 2013)

My G510


----------



## Jetster (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 24, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Some WC components (soz for quality, took em with my SGS3 phone)
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/vqwhpkb.png
> 
> ...



LOL sorry for what quality, good? These are pretty good photos. It's amazing how much better new cell phone cameras are compared to the old flip phones. I swear they're even better than old point and shoots.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 24, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> A shredder is even better than a gun.



Ya but shooting things is alot more fun =D


----------



## bruno_polar (Jan 24, 2013)

*New in town.*

Hey guys I just found this thread and I loved it so much I have to post something right away. It's not a good picture it's just one I have at hand on my cell phone at work.

Sometimes size doesn't matter! Say hello to my noisy cricket!




*I say that because I get more then double the fps with the 660 ti amp, then what I had with that 6850 toxic for half the size!

This is some stuff I have at photobucket:

This was I well rounded system I had, on that date.





Very sexy mobo for the time.





I'll be back soon with some of my new stuff, they are not nearly as good as some of the things around here but I assume this thread is not just about super expensive equipment.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 24, 2013)

Just arrived today


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 24, 2013)

Gluck crazy, break a leg


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 24, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Just arrived today
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130124/IMG_0659.jpg






















Cats are funny


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 25, 2013)

Selling this hardware but thought I would share these pics











HD6970 reference model, hot & noisey as hell 
















i7 920 











Enjoy


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 25, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Just arrived today
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130124/IMG_0659.jpg


Please link me to the review when your done Ray! The H110 just use bigger fans? I was thinking of grabbing a H100i to go up against my custom water cooling.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 25, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> De-lidded i5 3570K:
> 
> 
> View attachment 49760



Nice shot.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 25, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> Nice shot.



that's what she said...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 25, 2013)

More STUFF!


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 25, 2013)

These are waiting impatiently!!!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 25, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> These are waiting impatiently!!!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49823&stc=1&d=1359145273



Geez, you weren't kidding when you said:


cadaveca said:


> I'll be covering many AMD boards soon. MANY.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 25, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Geez, you weren't kidding when you said:





Yeah, I'm hoping MSI will be sending me soon too, although clearly I got a lot of work witting there already.

AMD I have been testing with a single VGA, and my secondary VGA is back out for repair, so AMD it is, while I wait for that card back.


Maximus V Extreme testing is done, just gotta edit pictures and write it up. First, though, is ASRock FM2A85X Extreme6, which isn't in that pic, even.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 25, 2013)

i would luv that MVE in my rig, it's just sooo expensive ._.

but nice box picture cadaveca.


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 25, 2013)

You guys aren't playing fair.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 25, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> i would luv that MVE in my rig, it's just sooo expensive ._.
> 
> but nice box picture cadaveca.





T'was but a preview....


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 25, 2013)

Aw. Look at that lonely SATA connector at the bottom of the MVE.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 25, 2013)

From Earlier this week:


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 25, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> T'was but a preview....
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49824&stc=1&d=1359147774
> 
> ...



Can't decide if want the MVE or the Extreme11 more...
Who am I kidding, if I were to shell out that kind of dough on another PC it would be on an extremely overpowered ITX system.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 26, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> More STUFF!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130125/IMG_0660.jpg





cadaveca said:


> These are waiting impatiently!!!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49823&stc=1&d=1359145273



I hate you both


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## radrok (Jan 26, 2013)

Does this count as hardware? 











Bought also two boxes of these fans for an upcoming build (10 per box)


----------



## RCoon (Jan 26, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o711/itsakjt/dsc00007_zps08d42078.jpg
> 
> http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o711/itsakjt/dsc00008_zps70362ab6.jpg
> 
> ...



what the hell is zebronic psu!?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## natr0n (Jan 27, 2013)

Some random shots and a shower/bath scene.


----------



## NHKS (Jan 27, 2013)

radrok said:


> Does this count as hardware?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130126/P1000240.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130126/P1000241.jpg
> 
> ...



that's some neat stuff! u seem pretty good at sketching too eh?!



RCoon said:


> what the hell is zebronic psu!?


Zebronics(since 1997) is a well known Indian brand for cases, PSUs, peripherals & accessories.. generally their PSUs are quite popular among boutique/DIY builders who are on a budget & the quality is quite good for what you pay.. 

same goes for the iBall case too


----------



## radrok (Jan 27, 2013)

Wasn't happy with my EK Rampage IV fullcover blocks (won't bother you with the details) so I decided to swap them for XSPC ones.














NHKS said:


> that's some neat stuff! u seem pretty good at sketching too eh?!





That's a Nils' sketch, not mine, he's a very special person


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 29, 2013)

A few pics?


----------



## red_stapler (Jan 29, 2013)

First post!  






Sadly this RAM isn't actually compatible with my motherboard.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 29, 2013)

radrok said:


> Wasn't happy with my EK Rampage IV fullcover blocks (won't bother you with the details)



Please do.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 29, 2013)

red_stapler said:


> First post!
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v511/neonmike22/Corona/samsung16gb_zps3dc298d2.jpg
> 
> Sadly this RAM isn't actually compatible with my motherboard.



Form over function man, it dosen't have to work as long as it looks pretty


----------



## t_ski (Jan 29, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> A few pics?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130128/DSCF7838.jpg
> 
> ...



First pic looks like scratching on the core.  You use ICD24?


----------



## bogmali (Jan 29, 2013)

t_ski said:


> First pic looks like scratching on the core.  You use ICD24?



I see what you did there


----------



## dumo (Jan 29, 2013)

All binned and waiting for haswell







Almost @ the end of binning Ivy...


----------



## HammerON (Jan 29, 2013)

Holy shit
That is quite a sight


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 29, 2013)

I see potential crunching HW...


----------



## Nordic (Jan 29, 2013)

dumo said:


> All binned and waiting for haswell
> 
> http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/8959/screenshot133o.png
> 
> ...



How many of those you keeping and what do you do with the ones you are not?


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm feeling serious hardware withdrawal symptoms...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sexy...check
Hardware...check
Closeup......check
Picture....check


----------



## d1nky (Jan 29, 2013)

feeling jealous!!


----------



## radrok (Jan 30, 2013)

They are so shiny I had to take some pictures with flash 

Gonna be paired with my MO-RA3, talk about overkill 

I absolutely LOVE Watercool products.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 30, 2013)

Those rads are beautiful


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 30, 2013)

Back to Crossfire


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 30, 2013)

dumo said:


> All binned and waiting for haswell
> 
> http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/8959/screenshot133o.png
> 
> ...



Now that you are almost done, shall I give you my shipping address?


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 30, 2013)

radrok said:


> They are so shiny I had to take some pictures with flash
> 
> Gonna be paired with my MO-RA3, talk about overkill
> 
> ...



Jesus F christ on a popsicle those are some serious radiators.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 30, 2013)

At $140 each they are a pretty good deal
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/hehtsera3xlt.html

I had to look them up after seeing the pics


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 30, 2013)

radrok said:


> They are so shiny I had to take some pictures with flash
> 
> Gonna be paired with my MO-RA3, talk about overkill
> 
> ...



Them rads be rad! 

But your pictures... The size is killing me.:shadedshu


----------



## HammerON (Jan 30, 2013)

I would love to find a case that could handle two of these in a dual loop


----------



## Jetster (Jan 30, 2013)

Pretty Sweet


----------



## radrok (Jan 30, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I would love to find a case that could handle two of these in a dual loop



I think the new 900D can fit them, one on top and one on the bottom compartment without removing the PSU stand.

I will take some pictures when I'm done installing them into the EasyXL bench, maybe I could start a build log too?





Thrackan said:


> Them rads be rad!
> 
> But your pictures... The size is killing me.:shadedshu



I'm sorry, next time I will resize them.

This size is okay?











I bought these for the upcoming Sea Islands, I was pretty sure they were going to ship in December/January


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 30, 2013)

radrok said:


> I think the new 900D can fit them, one on top and one on the bottom compartment without removing the PSU stand.
> 
> I will take some pictures when I'm done installing them into the EasyXL bench, maybe I could start a build log too?
> 
> ...



Much better, but don't stop posting pictures now!

*wipes drool*


----------



## radrok (Jan 30, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> Much better, but don't stop posting pictures now!



I will not stop then


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## radrok (Jan 30, 2013)

Lovely board


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## cadaveca (Feb 2, 2013)

yep yep yep


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 2, 2013)

i made a good deal on those for fans here the first box is labelled 02.11.2011 so they ain't that much old, i got all four for 71USD and normal price in my country for one is about 35USD each so i think it was a good deal i couldn't say no too ^^
















i am planning about running some pushy pull on my H100, when i get my HAF XB ^^


----------



## radrok (Feb 2, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130201/IMG_0825.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130201/IMG_0824.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130201/IMG_0823.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130201/IMG_0822.jpg



Ray you finally got fed up with that DCUII 7970?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 2, 2013)

loved the card hated ASUS tech support.

After 3 months of multi RMA's they finally sent me a working card

First RMA they did a TIM job and bios flash guy who removed the cooler didnt even tighten the screws card rattled itself apart going from 60'C GPU under max load VRMs 120+
to 90'C GPU 140+ VRMs

Second RMA they just sent the same card back no changes at all same problem as above didnt even fix the cooler,

Third RMA they finally replaced it new card ran fine 55'C GPU and 70'C max on VRMs huge difference but after all the headaches etc I just had enough. That and it has been so long since i owned an NVIDIA GPU I figured it was a good time to switch

7800 GTX 512 > 8800 GTS 640mb > 4870x2 > 5850 Xfire > 6970 Xfire > 6950 Xfire (free SSD) > 7970 > GTX 670


----------



## d1nky (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## d1nky (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## itsakjt (Feb 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/1787/photo0006vm.jpg
> http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/3861/photo0005jo.jpg
> http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/9441/photo0004tg.jpg



Finally a micro ATX user here.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 3, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Finally a micro ATX user here.



than u haven't seen my Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 i see


----------



## d1nky (Feb 3, 2013)

well show us..........


----------



## Grnfinger (Feb 3, 2013)

Also a MIV Gene Z user
love the little board other than the slot spacing


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Feb 3, 2013)

Speaking of the awesome little Gene Z....


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 3, 2013)

Fdw ... For da win !


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 4, 2013)

After heat is applied:


BEFORE:













AFTER:


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 4, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> After heat is applied:
> 
> 
> BEFORE:
> ...



Yeah, clock that beast!


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 4, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> than u haven't seen my Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 i see



Oh yes I forgot.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 4, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> After heat is applied:
> 
> 
> BEFORE:
> ...



coat the wires in solder first for a neater joint 

did read however that if you do re-heat solder that the join isn't as strong as solder heated up just once but never had issue's personally.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is one that I bet hasn't ever come up. Find me a card that is this long!

This is a Digium 24-port phone card with 2 x 4-port modules installed.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 5, 2013)

Don't stare too long it may hurt your eyes....


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 5, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Here is one that I bet hasn't ever come up. Find me a card that is this long!
> 
> This is a Digium 24-port phone card with 2 x 4-port modules installed.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49919&stc=1&d=1360028969



hummm... maybe a voodoo 6000


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 5, 2013)

sticks


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## 1ceTr0n (Feb 5, 2013)

My new Sammy 840 Pro


----------



## DOM (Feb 5, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> sticks
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130204/DSCF7876.jpg



fish sticks ?? LOL


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 5, 2013)

DOM said:


> fish sticks ?? LOL



Sticks for a fish? YEEEESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Grnfinger (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Liquid Cool (Feb 8, 2013)

I was searching through my archives and found this picture.  Even though Danger Den is now gone, I really appreciated them making this block...gave me many years of faithful service across multiple platforms.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 8, 2013)

Danger Den is gone?


----------



## DOM (Feb 8, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> Danger Den is gone?



They closed shop few months ago


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 8, 2013)

"Ready for your command!"


----------



## Luke (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't think anyone will guess what this thing is.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 8, 2013)

Luke said:


> I don't think anyone will guess what this thing is.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130208/IMG_80462.jpg



10Gbps fiber switch? I think I see some dual-personality ports, so most likely a switch of some kind.

I spy a PLX chip as well, so that is what makes me think its 10Gb.


----------



## Luke (Feb 8, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> 10Gbps fiber switch?



It does have fiber SFP's but not Ethernet.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 8, 2013)

With the upcoming Blizzard that the northeast US is about to face (and all the emergency messages my phone has been throwing with the Blizzard warnings,) it's always a good plan to have a UPS handy.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 8, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> "Ready for your command!"
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ECaT1Hu.jpg



Lucky bastard...
Mind doing a roll call so we know what's there? 


Luke said:


> I don't think anyone will guess what this thing is.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130208/IMG_80462.jpg



SFF server?


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 8, 2013)

Luke said:


> I don't think anyone will guess what this thing is.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130208/IMG_80462.jpg



some silicon and plastic attached to some fiberglass with some stickers on it and aluminum heat sinks. =D


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2013)

Luke said:


> I don't think anyone will guess what this thing is.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130208/IMG_80462.jpg



Dates and code on that Micron mem there gives it away, IMHO.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 8, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> "Ready for your command!"
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ECaT1Hu.jpg



I command you to ship them to me!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 8, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I command you to ship them to me!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

What do you guys think?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 8, 2013)

Not bad, unless you're talking about crunching on them


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Feb 8, 2013)

I think those blower fans needs a blow job


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Not bad, unless you're talking about crunching on them



These are to e further additions to my folding farm--I currently have two 9600GSOs and an 8800GTS G92 going, but I don't have the PCIe slots available ATM for either of these.  That should be resolved Monday, however


----------



## Luke (Feb 8, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Dates and code on that Micron mem there gives it away, IMHO.



It's a Controller Card out of a old IBM DS6800 Fiber channel SAN.
Unfortunately the CF card that holds the firmware is dead so it does not work anymore.


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2013)

New project


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh, do tell us what you need all of those expansion slots for


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 9, 2013)

My first try in this thread...

















Not yet Sleeved.







More pic's here  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2831241


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 9, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> My first try in this thread...
> 
> 
> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/812730_598953276797104_994093549_o.jpg
> ...



case looks amazing, I like your knife too  The first photo looks really nice, at first I was wondering why you posted a picture of a knife on the hardware close up thread


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 10, 2013)

two last shots of my CM690II Advanced, put it up for sale ^^

mounted two Noctua NF-F12 PWN fans on my H100 












too much light in the bg, but it's a shot of my GTX680 and my Asus Xonar Essence STX ^^


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 11, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> two last shots of my CM690II Advanced, put it up for sale ^^
> 
> mounted two Noctua NF-F12 PWN fans on my H100
> 
> ...



Usually fans on top are mounted as outtakes, any specific reason for this config?


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 11, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> Usually fans on top are mounted as outtakes, any specific reason for this config?



there ain't space on top of the rad, bcs of the 8pin connector at top, that's why one fan is not fully monted as u can see, but they pull fresh air through the mess in the top of my CM 690 II Advanced.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 11, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> there ain't space on top of the rad, bcs of the 8pin connector at top, that's why one fan is not fully monted as u can see, but they pull fresh air through the mess in the top of my CM 690 II Advanced.



You can just flip the fans around and let them blow air through the rad


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 11, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> there ain't space on top of the rad, bcs of the 8pin connector at top, that's why one fan is not fully monted as u can see, but they pull fresh air through the mess in the top of my CM 690 II Advanced.





Thrackan said:


> You can just flip the fans around and let them blow air through the rad



Well, isn't it fine if you go either way? At least if you have your rad being the intake you'll be cooling the rad with ambient temperature air rather than heated air that's already in the chassis. With this said the heat from the rad gets put back into the chassis, but at that point your CPU has already been chilled.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 11, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Well, isn't it fine if you go either way? At least if you have your rad being the intake you'll be cooling the rad with ambient temperature air rather than heated air that's already in the chassis. With this said the heat from the rad gets put back into the chassis, but at that point your CPU has already been chilled.



It's not a disaster, especially with water cooling, but experience has taught me that even in this scenario the difference will be noticable.


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 11, 2013)

Got a pair of 4GB Corsair Dominator Plat DDR3 2133mhz RAM for my main rig, awaiting restock of these RAM before I can get another pair...


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 11, 2013)

Jumped onto the SSD bandwagon this saturday... 

















All I can say about it is...: omg f fast!

I get to windows in like... 10 seconds.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 11, 2013)

A PIC:


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 11, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> A PIC:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130211/DSCF8028086.jpg



You've really cleaned it up since the last pic you posted. Any results yet?
Oh, and you may want to use a different type of tape to secure it all. Scotch tape is prone to static.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 11, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> You've really cleaned it up since the last pic you posted. Any results yet?



Well, the VGA hotwire points for the GPU don't actually do anything, so I had to find an alternate mod point. 

I checked for actual hard mods, found that the VRM controller layout is different for my card then it is for pictured mods, had to figure out where to mod my card..


Original:







Mine (note the missing resistors/whatever just below the shown mod above):







So, with no help to be found on the internet, and ASUS reps either on vacation, or not in for the weekend, I came up with this, after finding the moved parts on the back of the card:








That made volts increase, but then droop is higher, making it so that the mod is useless. So I modded everything back up to plug back into the MVE as shown in my last post above, and found no luck.


So, no, no results.






Random Murderer said:


> Oh, and you may want to use a different type of tape to secure it all. Scotch tape is prone to static.



I know, I was just checking mods before hot-gluing in place. Of course, I just ended up removing them and setting the card back to stock, since the mods are in-effective. It only takes me about 10 minutes to mod the card, including new thermal paste.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 11, 2013)

TriggerWolf said:


> Jumped onto the SSD bandwagon this saturday...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/qJ2SJoH.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice, thinking of picking up a 840 myself


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 11, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Well, the VGA hotwire points for the GPU don't actually do anything, so I had to find an alternate mod point.
> 
> I checked for actual hard mods, found that the VRM controller layout is different for my card then it is for pictured mods, had to figure out where to mod my card..
> 
> ...



So basically the newer DC2 cards are crap for volt modding?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 11, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> So basically the newer DC2 cards are crap for volt modding?



Unfortunately, yes. I mean, PLL and vMEM works fine. I can mod card and get 1.15V on GPU with the 20ohm trimpot as shown above, droops to 1.021 V under load though, and max stable with that is 1100 MHz.


I have a couple of ideas, if I could afford to kill the card attempting the other mods, I would, but until I con somehow confirm that it'll work...yeah, wanna buy a 7970?   Ithink I've tried beyond what most would to get it to work, and no dice. Nevermind that I flashed the BIOS about 300 times since I got the card early last week, trying every possible BIOS out there to make volt control work.


From what I have found though, many new cards from any brand are GPU voltage locked, so that's that, I suppose. NO software, no hard mods. Last week I was posting in a thread that OEMs are locking hardware up tight now, and this is a perfect example, considering it says it should work, right on the box, but doesn't. Kinda false advertising, IMHO.








= BS!!!


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 11, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Nice, thinking of picking up a 840 myself



Do get. 

An impressive change was also the noise. Much more silent since I had 6 15KRPM HDDs. lol


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 11, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> yeah, wanna buy a 7970?



Not unless it's a reference card, lol.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 12, 2013)

TriggerWolf said:


> Do get.
> 
> An impressive change was also the noise. Much more silent since I had 6 15KRPM HDDs. lol



I don't think the noise will change for me because i'm already running an SSD, and my HDDs are barley audible anyway. Just thought it was time to upgrade my old Kingston V+100 128gb to a 840 pro, you know, take advantage of the unused SATA 3 on my mobo


----------



## t_ski (Feb 12, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> wanna buy a 7970?



If you have a decent price on it, the WCG guys would be interested in it for sure.


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 12, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> My first try in this thread...
> 
> 
> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/812730_598953276797104_994093549_o.jpg
> ...



nice, looks like u prepared for combat


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 13, 2013)

my case arrived with UPS from Germany like an hour ago ^^

my cat was over to look to see if she could find something 

















so i am gonna install my system in my new case can't wait


----------



## Jetster (Feb 13, 2013)

She wants in the box


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 13, 2013)

Curious kitty is curious 

Corsair ftw. Enough said.

New fans for my H100i, somehow it fails to control the Skythe S-Flex so they are always running at full speed. So I bought these for push and placing the stock H100i fans as pull.










Wondering which color should I use...

Planning to get an AF120 Performance for exhaust too.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 13, 2013)

did a little "ghetto mod" today so i could have my WD Green 500gb drive in my HAF XB case aswell...
















there ain't anything double sized tape can't do to help 

here is how it looks inside the case ^^;







SSD on top:


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 13, 2013)

Why are the micro-SD to SD adapters still there?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Why are the micro-SD to SD adapters still there?



ATX to microSDHC to 3.5" SATA adaptors. patent pending.


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 14, 2013)

Just got another pair of RAM




Now, my RAM upgrade is complete!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 14, 2013)

Or you could have just used the hot-swap bays in the HAF XB


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 14, 2013)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Or you could have just used the hot-swap bays in the HAF XB



they r both filled with two WD Green 2TB drives


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2013)

i had a hankerin for some sexy closeups, so i grabbed the most powerful video card i could find and snapped some sexy shots of the dust clogging its cooler.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 17, 2013)

ooo look at all the sexy fuzz


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2013)

got it second hand at a market, going to use it to power my HTPC when i move house and actually end up using it again.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 17, 2013)

this should be added as; sexy and tight close up to your hdd bay pics


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/5710/photo0026rl.jpg
> 
> http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/1577/photo0027je.jpg
> 
> ...



my video card is totally sexier than those


----------



## d1nky (Feb 18, 2013)

I was just trying to show the size of the thing with comparison to a gts450. the bcp is bigger than my mobo lol


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 18, 2013)

second 7950 card back from RMA, got a new PCB...:


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 18, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> second 7950 card back from RMA, got a new PCB...:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130216/DSCF8055.jpg



Looks to be the same PCB but with solder masking over certain areas(I'm assuming the bottom card is the new one)
As far as I can tell, they have the same layout and components, jsut one has solder covered pads and the other has masking over those pads.


----------



## pdimar1 (Feb 18, 2013)

The evolution of vidoecard size, a 5750, 6770, and 7850, all 3 different manufacturers:shadedshu


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 18, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Looks to be the same PCB but with solder masking over certain areas(I'm assuming the bottom card is the new one)
> As far as I can tell, they have the same layout and components, jsut one has solder covered pads and the other has masking over those pads.



Yep, and PCB is physically thicker a bit, VRM doesn't have any coil whine, even @ 1.3 V, and some surface-mounted bit are slightly revised.

slightly better ASIC quality compared to my other card(which does 1300 MHz pretty easily), and slightly lower clocking ability.

At least it's stable.


Also decided to use a second Crossfire bridge, and that seems to fix some of the flicker I was getting in 3DMark...or it was the fresh driver install I did. Either way, quite happy now, since I can now get the review done on my last Z77 board, the ASRock Z77 Extreme11!!!!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 18, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Also decided to use a second Crossfire bridge, and that seems to fix some of the flicker I was getting in 3DMark...or it was the fresh driver install I did. Either way, quite happy now, since I can now get the review done on my last Z77 board, the ASRock Z77 Extreme11!!!!



I saw somw flicker before with a poorly seated crossfire bridge.  Maybe that was it, and the second one helped...


----------



## Frick (Feb 18, 2013)

pdimar1 said:


> The evolution of vidoecard size, a 5750, 6770, and 7850, all 3 different manufacturers:shadedshu
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130218/IMG_20121121_171958.jpg



Considering the 67xx were renamed 57xx those two are not strange, the other is from a different segment and everything. Not shure why you have that smiley there.


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 18, 2013)

pdimar1 said:


> The evolution of vidoecard size, a 5750, 6770, and 7850, all 3 different manufacturers:shadedshu
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130218/IMG_20121121_171958.jpg



I have the Sapphire Radeon HD6770 same as yours.


----------



## pdimar1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Frick said:


> Considering the 67xx were renamed 57xx those two are not strange, the other is from a different segment and everything. Not shure why you have that smiley there.


yea good thing i bought a big enough case cuz i didnt check size specs 



itsakjt said:


> I have the Sapphire Radeon HD6770 same as yours.



yea i had trouble with that, my fan was making a lot of noise, probably dry so i bought the his that you see here


----------



## mmmb.mp (Feb 20, 2013)

Cheers w/ beers..just adding a pic


----------



## TotalChaos (Feb 20, 2013)

Got a used LUMIX compact today, so far I am impressed


----------



## syeef (Feb 20, 2013)

pdimar1 said:


> The evolution of vidoecard size, a 5750, 6770, and 7850, all 3 different manufacturers:shadedshu
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130218/IMG_20121121_171958.jpg



You are into Racing Cars I see


----------



## Techtu (Feb 20, 2013)

Not the best image but the shot is pretty good if I do say so myself  





EDIT: One whilst setup taken with my point and shoot.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 20, 2013)

mmmb.mp said:


> Cheers w/ beers..just adding a pic



What's the one on the left?  Looks like some kind of Franken-cooler.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 20, 2013)

t_ski said:


> What's the one on the left?  Looks like some kind of Franken-cooler.



It's the most compact AIO water cooler ever!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2013)

A little spinner love!


----------



## Jetster (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't let that fall over


----------



## pdimar1 (Feb 21, 2013)

syeef said:


> You are into Racing Cars I see



uhhh what??


----------



## syeef (Feb 21, 2013)

pdimar1 said:


> uhhh what??



oh come on...
Asus one is definitely a racing car and the Sapphire and HIS one kinda looks like racing car


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 21, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> A little spinner love!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130220/P1060955.jpg



I'm jelly, you wanna give me one for my server? =D I only have 1


----------



## d1nky (Feb 21, 2013)

syeef said:


> oh come on...
> Asus one is definitely a racing car and the Sapphire and HIS one kinda looks like racing car



they do I must admit, tbh I want to know who designs gfx cards and beat him/her up and take their jobs and design jet fighter ones hahahaha


----------



## Techtu (Feb 21, 2013)

Razer...


----------



## pdimar1 (Feb 22, 2013)

syeef said:


> oh come on...
> Asus one is definitely a racing car and the Sapphire and HIS one kinda looks like racing car



yea I can see that, it was my first videocard so idk what i was thinking


----------



## d1nky (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Animalpak (Feb 22, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/1343/photo0032uu.jpg
> 
> http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/1036/photo0033n.jpg



Pretty nice power supply, xfx made them well.


----------



## pdimar1 (Feb 22, 2013)

speaking of psu, i really want this cougar cmx but they are rare to buy


----------



## d1nky (Feb 22, 2013)

pdimar1 said:


> speaking of psu, i really want this cougar cmx but they are rare to buy



huh ive seen them everywhere?

http://www.maplin.co.uk/1200w-cougar-modular-atx-psu-517497
is that the one? they had three cougar psu's in that store when I walked in. I did think of buying it but didn't know anything about them. one had CMX across the box


----------



## d1nky (Feb 23, 2013)

two boxes like this




 one like this





(apologies if off subject)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 23, 2013)

Terrible image but you know what?

deal with it.

Next reviews I am working on

H110, Siedon 120XL, GELID Black Edition


----------



## pdimar1 (Feb 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> huh ive seen them everywhere?
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/1200w-cougar-modular-atx-psu-517497
> is that the one? they had three cougar psu's in that store when I walked in. I did think of buying it but didn't know anything about them. one had CMX across the box



see i dont like how its red all around, i think the one i posted was a 550 or 700, idk

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/news/Cougar-CMX-550W-and-1000W-PSUs-Now-Available/5103


----------



## Jetster (Feb 23, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Terrible image but you know what?
> 
> deal with it.
> 
> ...



You should mix all those paste's together and try it


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 23, 2013)

I only use ceramique 2 for testing but i was like screw it pretty pretty packaging reflects lights so pretty so i took a shot and then said screw this im playing Battlefield 3


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 23, 2013)

lucky shot 







from current build log


----------



## d1nky (Feb 26, 2013)

about to mod....red leds on all fans and sleeving


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 26, 2013)

Jetster said:


> You should mix all those paste's together and try it



yeeeeah will melt ya DIE maybe


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2013)

d1nky said:


> about to mod....red leds on all fans and sleeving
> 
> http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/8716/photo0045l.jpg



Xigmatek Aegir?



_JP_ said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img585/5185/sany0716k.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img42/1252/sany0718b.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img5/2068/sany0719.jpg



What card is that? I don't ever remember seeing a Radeon card that small that does more than 2 way Crossfire!

** EDIT- nvm saw that it was a 5770 in your other post. Will it do 3-4 way Crossfire (I forgot if 5770's can or not)?


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 26, 2013)

It is also listed in my system specs. 

Yes, it will do 4-way crossfire, although you better get the single-slot versions, otherwise it's going to become difficult for them to breathe. 

In my card's case, I could just take out the shroud, I guess...


----------



## d1nky (Feb 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> Xigmatek Aegir?



yea you know?! running prime and max temp 40*c so far. another twenty min and ill see


----------



## Jetster (Feb 28, 2013)

Getting ready to test a new board   I like the all black


----------



## d1nky (Feb 28, 2013)

that's not a motherboard that's a transformer........lol


----------



## pdimar1 (Feb 28, 2013)

the gold cap. look really nice on a black background


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 2, 2013)

My new chip. was time for an upgrade


----------



## d1nky (Mar 2, 2013)

I cant wait till I get mine lol


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 2, 2013)

i brought this today second handed only a year old for about 66euros/85usd.

it's a Philips Brilliance 226C2SB/00 ^^

just testing it out and it works without and pixel errors 







so my setup looks like this atm 







i am playing about using the WLED monitor for my Xbox 360 Slim and a second pc i am building.

just quick pics taken with my new LG Optimus G E975 ^^;


----------



## DOM (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## radrok (Mar 2, 2013)

DOM said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130302/IMAG1361.jpg



I have two of em, lovely cards.


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 2, 2013)

They look quite good, i have one hanged on the wall (no joke) but my gosh, what a horribe graphics cards they were


----------



## radrok (Mar 2, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> They look quite good, i have one hanged on the wall (no joke) but my gosh, what a horribe graphics cards they were



Horrible as performance/drivers, yes I agree.


----------



## DOM (Mar 2, 2013)

yeah drivers been pita lol


----------



## DOM (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 3, 2013)

DOM said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130303/IMAG1368.jpg



*looks through to see if he can find something better than his Asus GeForce 9800GT 1GB *

i think the above card will be the one i put in the other system i am building for my wife for now


----------



## pdimar1 (Mar 3, 2013)

DOM said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130303/IMAG1368.jpg



someone likes dvi....


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## cadaveca (Mar 3, 2013)

DOM said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130303/IMAG1368.jpg



Getting any boints with those cards yet? I was wondering when we'd see a pic when you posted your WTB thread...sick stuff. You should throw them all under LN2. I think I Need to do the same, actually, before it starts to get too warm outside!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 3, 2013)

X300 SE RV370 chip 
took with a PowerShot SX20 IS


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Getting ready to test a new board   I like the all black
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130227/Capture025.jpg
> 
> ...



I just picked one up too for my bro,







Paired it with 






and


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 3, 2013)

XFX HD 6770 Juniper Chip


----------



## syeef (Mar 3, 2013)

My Tt eSports Theron:


----------



## t_ski (Mar 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130303/212.jpg



Which CM cooler is that?  Looks like the Hyper 612PWM I have.


----------



## pdimar1 (Mar 3, 2013)

good mouse, i have one as well


----------



## pdimar1 (Mar 3, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Which CM cooler is that?  Looks like the Hyper 612PWM I have.



the 612pwm is thicker than that one, its probably the 212 evo


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 3, 2013)

Logitech G19 Keyboard with LCD readout






LCD Close up


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2013)

some of you like a nice, clean hardware pic to show its sexiness.

me? i like mine dirty, bent in ways it shouldnt bend, tied down, and a dirty, dirty bitch 

(had to move the 2nd GPU fan cause it blocked the PSU fan. CBF redoing it neater. this was prior to moving, now the fan is 'back' towards the ass of the card)


----------



## DOM (Mar 4, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Getting any boints with those cards yet? I was wondering when we'd see a pic when you posted your WTB thread...sick stuff. You should throw them all under LN2. I think I Need to do the same, actually, before it starts to get too warm outside!


got some not what I was hoping for  did alright with cf but 4870x2 on stock coolers 

I have wb's for them also XD 

But need a new cpu doesn't like the juice


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 4, 2013)

Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Pro


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 4, 2013)

Mussels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130304/Capture038.jpg



Oh my.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 5, 2013)

First package of three coming to my office has arrived. It contains parts for a budget build for a coworker.











More to come!


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 5, 2013)

Moar. Sorry for poor quality on the first pic:



















Can't wait to assemble it tonight and see how a $300 PC performs nowadays.
More pics tonight during assembly, hopefully better quality


----------



## syeef (Mar 5, 2013)

Tt eSports Knucker:






Its okay but I miss the Multimedia Keys of my old keyboard.


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh hi FM2 CPUs


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 6, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Oh hi FM2 *APUs*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/1hscsMF.jpg



Fixed


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 7, 2013)

good old i7 920. It was marked like that when I got it new.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 7, 2013)

i just got some pieces home to the pc i am building for my gf, so it will be ready by the time she moves in...











This one got a little blurry i think my hands shake too much sometimes


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 7, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> i just got some pieces home to the pc i am building for my gf, so it will be ready by the time she moves in...
> 
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac53/puma99dk/SuperMicro C7Q67/CAM00009-1_zps2dd7a22b.jpg
> 
> ...



I love that SuperMicro has stuck with the standard green PCB for all these years.
BTW, what's up with the LGA2011-style backplate? I notice that board has the threaded standoffs... Unless it's an aftermarket cooler's backplate that you put there, it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 7, 2013)

i think it's SuperMicro's own, bcs the number on the back says that on a google search.

it says BKT-0028L on the back.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2013)

nawww what a cute little budget gamer machine. probably similar enough to my GF's machine, except its amd.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 8, 2013)

Mussels said:


> nawww what a cute little budget gamer machine. probably similar enough to my GF's machine, except its amd.



thx, i am only need like a GTX 650 or something and a Silverstone SST-ST45SF/G and than it should be ready for doing some oki gaming in 1080p 

and that gfx is a Asus EN9800GT/DI/1GD3


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 8, 2013)

oki, the backplate came off, with a little help from a hairdryer.

Before:





After:






So i installed it in the case, with the Intel X25-M 80gb SSD with a pre-installed Windows 8 Pro:






also tested Ungine Vally Bnechmark and set Present to High it rocked it's way out with Adaptive V-Sync on around 5~13fps


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 8, 2013)

Sexy LEDs in my sexy new ASRock 990FX Extreme4


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 8, 2013)

oh and i also got this mouse, i bought it second handed but it's brand new, the former owner couldn't use it, so i am trying this instead of my Logitech G500 i had for years...

the original bag with the mouse and my Haf XB case in the back


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 8, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Logitech G19 Keyboard with LCD readout
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130303/IMG_0460.jpg
> 
> ...



Finally got my G19 working with GPU-Z (lcdhost layout based on Eos). It's a WIP and I'm a complete Bambi, but learning as I'm going


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 8, 2013)

thats from a keyboard? i didnt even know you could do something like that XD


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 8, 2013)

Cat In The Box






Cat Taking Something From The Box





Box That Was In First Box





Preemptive Strike





Cat Strikes Fan





Sapphire HD 7970





Sapphire HD 7970 PCB





HD 7970 PCB With Heatsinks


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 8, 2013)

why are there blue marker pen stripes on the caps?


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 8, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Cat In The Box
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130308/IMG_0526.jpg
> 
> Cat Taking Something From The Box
> ...



Glad to see I'm not the only one who gets a "helper" when unpacking new hardware.
Can't wait to see how that cooler does.



de.das.dude said:


> why are there blue marker pen stripes on the caps?



I believe they're QC marks.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 8, 2013)

maybe u should feet the cat Random Murder? x:

but nice water cooler i want one for my GTX 680 too ^^;


----------



## Jetster (Mar 8, 2013)

I love the concept but why so ugly?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 8, 2013)

at idle HD 7970 500MHz 35C 34% fan, I need to keep it in its 24 hour cure period, I used liquid pro instead of the arctic stuff

Meow





Rear HD 7970 PCB Shot


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 9, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> ......
> 
> Meow
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130308/IMG_0530.jpg
> ...



is that catzilla with with TressFX ? 

cute kitty


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 9, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> is that catzilla with with TressFX ?
> 
> cute kitty



hahhahahahahah

I was just playing tomb raider too  tess fx works seemless up until u  get to the cutscenes with it enabled for some reason my hd7970 falls to its knees with tressfx cutscenes


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 9, 2013)

your cat color matches with the new arctic cooler, they are cousins.


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 9, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> at idle HD 7970 500MHz 35C 34% fan, I need to keep it in its 24 hour cure period, I used liquid pro instead of the arctic stuff
> 
> Meow
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130308/IMG_0530.jpg
> ...



There are lot of excess soldering flux and residue on the PCB. Clean them with Isopropyl alcohol, some clothes and toothbrush to improve performance and overclocking.

Refer this
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180822


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 9, 2013)

I believe that it's is dust...


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 9, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> I believe that it's is dust...



or cat hair and skin!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 9, 2013)

I used some q tips and ass wipes I think it looks cleaner


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 9, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130308/IMG_0540.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130309/IMG_0557.jpg
> I used some q tips and ass wipes I think it looks cleaner



 clean enough for the cat to eat dinner off 

Love my M90; best mouse I've ever owned. PS2 has sooo many voip buttons


----------



## Techtu (Mar 11, 2013)

Frag you:Steelseries!


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 11, 2013)

Had to get a new mouse myself. Almost got that M90, but instead got this:


----------



## HammerON (Mar 11, 2013)

What mouse is that?


----------



## Jetster (Mar 11, 2013)

looks like a Razer


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 11, 2013)

HammerON said:


> What mouse is that?



Razer Imperator 2012 BF3 edition.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 12, 2013)

radeon 5570 fan


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 12, 2013)

Techtu said:


> Frag you:Steelseries!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130311/frag you.jpg



In mother Russia, computer frag you.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 19, 2013)

HP 23xi IPS monitor


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 20, 2013)

My new addition


----------



## t_ski (Mar 20, 2013)

And now, for something completely different:


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 20, 2013)

bet the temps are badass


----------



## t_ski (Mar 20, 2013)

overclocking101 said:


> bet the temps are badass



On my X79 rig? Very much so.  You can see the water temp on the LCD sitting on the pump.

The Dual Xeon rig, on the other hand, is way out of control...


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 20, 2013)

what are the load temps like on that biznitch


----------



## t_ski (Mar 20, 2013)

Right now I'm running WGC on it, and  CPU temps are 48-53C.  GPU's are running 1 WU each (light load) but are 32-39C.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 20, 2013)

holy crap, those are badass


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 20, 2013)

Jetster said:


> HP 23xi IPS monitor
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130319/Capture005505.jpg



We got those in at Staples, they look like a really good value. No anti-glare coating, but relatively low reflectivity, and pretty much everything else you'd expect from an LED-backlit IPS panel.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 20, 2013)

t_ski said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130319/fbdimms.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130319/mypal.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice pics t_ski


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 20, 2013)

LOL my wife was going thru the web history last night. she says "you're a pervert what are you looking at" when she saw the words sexy and clubhouse in one tittle. She clicked expecting porno I guess and  next thing I know I'm just nerd. LOL better then a pervert I guess


----------



## Jetster (Mar 20, 2013)

Tech porn for sure


----------



## Crazykenny (Mar 20, 2013)

I find well done laser-edging so damn sexy! So I'll just drop this here


----------



## t_ski (Mar 20, 2013)

overclocking101 said:


> LOL my wife was going thru the web history last night. she says "you're a pervert what are you looking at" when she saw the words sexy and clubhouse in one tittle. She clicked expecting porno I guess and  next thing I know I'm just nerd. LOL better then a pervert I guess



I was sitting on the couch next to my wife one day while browing this thread, and she gave me crap about the title, too.


----------



## repman244 (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## HammerON (Mar 26, 2013)

One of my favorite CPU's!!! It currently resides in a rig I put together for a co-worker:





The rig also has a ATI X1600 GPU:


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 26, 2013)

repman244 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130322/DSC_9321.jpg



Not to say the picture is bad but it doesn't do justice to how big a SB-E CPU and skt2011 really is. The thing is huge compared to skt1155 or AM3+.


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 26, 2013)

HammerON said:


> One of my favorite CPU's!!! It currently resides in a rig I put together for a co-worker:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130326/Intel856.jpg
> 
> The rig also has a ATI X1600 GPU:
> ...



Y U NO get a GPU that is 3 times faster\efficient with pocket change


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 26, 2013)

New Drives for the test system


----------



## t_ski (Mar 26, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> New Drives for the test system
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130326/P1070398.jpg



Sometimes I hate you... :shadedshu


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks like new drives, as seen here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/181968/C...Retrofitted-with-19-nm-Toggle-NAND-Flash.html

Will be interesting to see how long they last before needing replacement. Thankfully, when they do "die", you lose no data.


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 26, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Looks like new drives, as seen here:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/181968/C...Retrofitted-with-19-nm-Toggle-NAND-Flash.html
> 
> Will be interesting to see how long they last before needing replacement. Thankfully, when they do "die", you lose no data.



Corsair has given me some note on flash/nand changes on the GT modell due some info from a forum m8 on a 5.06 Firmware, and i asked Corsair if that is going public (still open)
in my last build i used a GT , if i compare that modell to my ROG project once, the feel / look like plastic, instead of aluminum case they use weak steal chassis, similar to the neutrons above


----------



## HammerON (Mar 26, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Y U NO get a GPU that is 3 times faster\efficient with pocket change



Built the rig a couple years ago with parts I had laying around. His kid likes to play Minecraft, so it works for their needs.


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 26, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Built the rig a couple years ago with parts I had laying around. His kid likes to play Minecraft, so it works for their needs.



Welp... it's dangerous to go alone, take one of these


----------



## HammerON (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice collection


----------



## t_ski (Mar 27, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Welp... it's dangerous to go alone, take one of these
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/LsjFq01.jpg



Why aren't those crunching for Team TPU?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 27, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Why aren't those crunching for Team TPU?



Because they're on a coffee table, d'uh...


----------



## natr0n (Mar 27, 2013)

eeepc clean and re-pasting, that glob is the thermal pad it felt like sticky gum.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2013)

It had thermal "gum" not paste lol. See it on all too many laptops, and it freaks me out by how dense the stuff is, and how dried up it gets.


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 27, 2013)

natr0n said:


> eeepc clean and re-pasting, that glob is the thermal pad it felt like sticky gum.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130327/DSC00251.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130327/DSC00252.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130327/DSC00253.jpg



EEE PC which model? One of my friends has the Asus 1015 PX. Took it apart once.


----------



## natr0n (Mar 27, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> EEE PC which model? One of my friends has the Asus 1015 PX. Took it apart once.



Model is 1000HA


----------



## natr0n (Mar 27, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> It had thermal "gum" not paste lol. See it on all too many laptops, and it freaks me out by how dense the stuff is, and how dried up it gets.



Yeah, they always cheap out on things. Still fun to open clean and repaste. Hard part is popping off keyboard sometimes.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 27, 2013)

natr0n said:


> Model is 1000HA





natr0n said:


> Yeah, they always cheap out on things. Still fun to open clean and repaste. Hard part is popping off keyboard sometimes.



Please use the multi-quote button or edit your posts instead of posting twice.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 28, 2013)

just add another 1 terabyte hdd









yeahh..


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 28, 2013)

I need to get a new camera. My phone doesn't do justice to pictures. 

My aging Logitech keyboard with a sticky space bar... but soon to come will be my brand new mechanical switch keyboard.

So the old... and yes, I know it's a little dirty. The keys are also smoothing out from their original rough texture from how much I've used the keyboard. 



On a non-tech note, I highly recommend the snowman mug. 

...and the new is soon to come (once it's delivered later today).


----------



## RCoon (Mar 28, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> just add another 1 terabyte hdd
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130328/IMG_20130328_162925.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130328/IMG_20130328_163343.jpg
> yeahh..



Are HDD prices still insanely high over there? I can get a 2TB for £20 extra over here.



Aquinus said:


> I need to get a new camera. My phone doesn't do justice to pictures.
> 
> My aging Logitech keyboard with a sticky space bar... but soon to come will be my brand new mechanical switch keyboard.
> 
> ...



And which did you order?


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 28, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> just add another 1 terabyte hdd
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130328/IMG_20130328_162925.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130328/IMG_20130328_163343.jpg
> yeahh..


Brace yourself for a lot of chirping coming from that one...


----------



## RCoon (Mar 28, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> Brace yourself for a lot of chirping coming from that one...



Chirping? I have two of their 2TB, and havent noticed a chirping sound?
After hours of idle power you hear it spin up once in a blue moon though.


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 28, 2013)

Mine did it, a lot. It was annoying. Considerably. 
So I switched it with my old 7200.12 that was going to an external box. Now, the new one is in the external box, which makes sense, because this way it is rarely accessed, so way less chirping / L/U cycles. 
Even though it's the very same model, the firmware on micorpage7's is different. Possibly that will mean improvements.
Still, it's pretty moronic of Seagate to include head parking in a regular desktop HDD. (I wanted a regular HDD, not an advanced power management one. If I wanted one of those, I would have bough a green HDD, DUH!)
Especially when it's only included in the series if the HDD is part of the 1TB p/platter drives.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 28, 2013)

i dont know what it is, but seagate drives always chirp. very annoying.
i had to sell of one that i had.

my pc atm.. purring away quietly





edit, i tought this was pc atm thread.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 28, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Are HDD prices still insanely high over there? I can get a 2TB for £20 extra over here.
> 
> 
> 
> And which did you order?



I guess if you want to look real hard there is a thread that says what I bought, but I'll let the suspense build until I get it.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 28, 2013)

Guess what just came!

A BOX! Yay!



You know what, NewEgg. Maybe I will review you... maybe I will... 

Another box! Yay!




Keyboard before unwrapping.




Keyboard after unwrapping. 




Keyboard POWERED ON! (Snowman mug is amused.)







At full intensity the backlighting is pretty bright. The modes are nifty but the switches are amazing. Very nice keyboard and it feels very sturdy. It was a damn good buy if you ask me.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 28, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i dont know what it is, but seagate drives always chirp. very annoying.
> i had to sell of one that i had.
> 
> my pc atm.. purring away quietly
> ...



yeah platter based hdd has more sound  but i guess its ok since my case has many fans, so i wont hear that sound much


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 28, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Guess what just came!
> 
> A BOX! Yay!
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=50647&stc=1&d=1364483005
> ...



What's with the dual-USB plug? Does it draw too much power from a single port?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 28, 2013)

The manual on the Rosewill support page says it's for the illumination startup.  Actually, it says "star-up," but I'm assuming it's a typo.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 28, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> What's with the dual-USB plug? Does it draw too much power from a single port?



It has a dual USB2.0 hub on the back of the keyboard for adding stuffs to it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 28, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Guess what just came!
> 
> A BOX! Yay!
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=50647&stc=1&d=1364483005
> ...




nice keyboard. but it looks a bit cramped???


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 28, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> It has a dual USB2.0 hub on the back of the keyboard for adding stuffs to it.



This. I would imagine that illumination + the hub being fully populated could have some relatively hefty power requirement.


de.das.dude said:


> nice keyboard. but it looks a bit cramped???



That's how I felt when I first looked at it, but it's really not that bad.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2013)

You reviewing those???


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 28, 2013)

yes indeed working on my last one for this month those 3 are for April


----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2013)

I look forward to your reviews sir


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 29, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I need to get a new camera. My phone doesn't do justice to pictures.
> 
> My aging Logitech keyboard with a sticky space bar... but soon to come will be my brand new mechanical switch keyboard.
> 
> ...



ownz same keyboard.... 
i bought that as a mouse & keyb combo few years ago....
needs to be replaced soon ... left mouse button is almost dead due massiv LMG in BF3 







my choice, it has Cherry® mechanic and light@ K90 modell


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 29, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> ownz same keyboard....
> i bought that as a mouse & keyb combo few years ago....
> needs to be replaced soon ... left mouse button is almost dead due massiv LMG in BF3
> 
> ...



I've been loving typing with this keyboard. Not going to lie. It's one of the better investments I've made. That's for sure.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 29, 2013)

know that feel bro. the moment you find that keyboard that you feel is perfect \m/


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## d1nky (Mar 30, 2013)

what a view, why don't houses come with views like that?!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 30, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130328/DSCF8345148.jpg



Did GSkill make a Trident motherboard?


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 30, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130328/DSCF8345148.jpg



Badass dragon heatsinks.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 30, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Badass dragon heatsinks.



Almost wish I had waited.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 30, 2013)

Too Sexy


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 30, 2013)

I wish I could take pictures as well as cadaveca and some of the others here, But all I can give ya is a picture of my shortys 

Sure beats the look of the long ass cross fire bridges the manufacturer gives out! I litterly ripped my room apart to find these little guy's


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 30, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130328/DSCF8345148.jpg



mATX please ...


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2013)

New F@H rig (under construction)


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 1, 2013)

ASUS HD 7970 DirectCU II TOP





HD 7970 and cat meet again





DirectCU II Outputs





DirectCU II





Backplate










Awesome


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 1, 2013)

Sexy LEDs on my desktop motherboard.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 1, 2013)

because 7 segment displays are awesome now matter where!




sorry for the fuzziness, phone pic.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 1, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> because 7 segment displays are awesome now matter where!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130401/03032013184 (2).jpg
> sorry for the fuzziness, phone pic.



Hmmm, where have I seen that picture before?


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 1, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> because 7 segment displays are awesome now matter where!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130401/03032013184 (2).jpg
> sorry for the fuzziness, phone pic.



Yeah. Your board is solid.  The power and reset buttons are also sexy.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 1, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130328/DSCF8345148.jpg



seriously dave, you should become a photographer!



T4C Fantasy said:


> ASUS HD 7970 DirectCU II TOP
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130401/IMG_0583.jpg
> 
> HD 7970 and cat meet again
> ...



stop posting here, and start adding these to the database!



Random Murderer said:


> Hmmm, where have I seen that picture before?



oh idk 

<<<-------------


----------



## d1nky (Apr 1, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> ASUS HD 7970 DirectCU II TOP
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130401/IMG_0583.jpg
> 
> HD 7970 and cat meet again
> ...



officialy jealous.....I may prostitute myself for one hahaha!!


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 2, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> because 7 segment displays are awesome now matter where!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130401/03032013184 (2).jpg
> sorry for the fuzziness, phone pic.



i remember those digits on the old EPOX 8rda3+ one of my fav boards in these days






to bad Epox quit it was a good comeptitor


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 2, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> i remember those digits on the old EPOX 8rda3+ one of my fav boards in these days
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130402/epox.jpg
> 
> to bad Epox quit it was a good comeptitor



I've got an old MSI board that is about identical to that.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 2, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> because 7 segment displays are awesome now matter where!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130401/03032013184 (2).jpg
> sorry for the fuzziness, phone pic.



Hey, I have some buttons and 7-seg display like that too! I would take a picture of it, but my reference 6870 is literally right next to it being in the 2nd to bottom slot so I can get two full 16 lanes of PCI-E goodness. 

Actually, I find that I don't need to check the 7-seg often because the CPU_LED, DRAM_LED, and VGA_LED tends to tell me enough about what is going on if the machine is having trouble booting.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 2, 2013)

well some sacrifices to me made for 2 gpus


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 2, 2013)

i picked this i5-3570k Malay chip up today at the local computer store:
















my old i5-2500k Malay chip:












all 3 LGA1155 processors i got atm (Boxes ):


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 2, 2013)

lol I have like ten 1156 boxes cuz when you resell the cpu people dont want the extra shipping for intel box lol. it was nice my 875k box was tiny perfect.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 2, 2013)

ooooh my asrock fatality board is here tomorrow, pics and benches coming........


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 3, 2013)

When the going gets tough, you pull out your heavy weapons. X79, we meet again


----------



## d1nky (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2013)

i picked 2 boxes up after work today, one from sweden and one from my country shipped by mail...






so now u can guess what there is inside and yes both is hardware  (The small box is for my friend, the big one is for myself ^^


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 5, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> When the going gets tough, you pull out your heavy weapons. X79, we meet again
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/E9URK4L.jpg



I love the immense size of skt2011 CPUs. 
People complain about X79, but you look at these boards and you look at the size of everything and it really makes you wonder. 

I do love my machine though, there are so many haters.


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 5, 2013)

Something i'm working on - big credit to the guys at Patriot memory!


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 5, 2013)

32 GB 1600 MHz C8? lucky guy.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 5, 2013)

you have good eyes!


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 5, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> 32 GB 1600 MHz C8? lucky guy.



Really? I zoomed in and it looks like DDR3-1600 (10-10-10-27) 1.5v.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 5, 2013)

its single digits. thats for sure  and it looks 8


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 5, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Really? I zoomed in and it looks like DDR3-1600 (10-10-10-27) 1.5v.



Did I make a statement, or ask a question?


:shadedshu

I DIDN'T zoom in, and I see PV332G160C-QKRD.

Could be a "0". C11 stuff lists as "C1QK"

Looks like you're right.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 5, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Did I make a statement, or ask a question?
> 
> 
> :shadedshu
> ...



Way to be a dick...dick


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 5, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> Way to be a dick...dick



Way to be a troll, troll.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 5, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Did I make a statement, or ask a question?



A question, and I answered it by zooming in. 



AthlonX2 said:


> Way to be a dick...dick





cadaveca said:


> Way to be a troll, troll.



dick dick dick.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 5, 2013)

now now kids, get along...


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 5, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> now now kids, get along...



But mom, HE STARTED IT!


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 5, 2013)

watch it guys ....


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 5, 2013)

Not exactly sexy...


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 5, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Not exactly sexy...
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130405/oops.jpg



Ouch...
Hope that wasn't one of your cherry sticks.


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 5, 2013)

Just put it back, whistle and pretend nothing happened


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 5, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Ouch...
> Hope that wasn't one of your cherry sticks.



Nope, worst offender of the 4, had to rip it apart to find out what IC, because of the weirdness I was experiencing. Should have taken a bit more time leaving it in the freezer. Or maybe heated it up...whatever.

Good news is, got the other 5 sticks stable now, figured it out real quick. Which is good, now I can finish the review, I'll just use one of the sticks form the other kit.



Dj-ElectriC said:


> Just put it back, whistle and pretend nothing happened


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 5, 2013)

shots of what was in the small box...

i was like where is the memory when i opened the box 






but i found them when i opened the box 
















he brought my i5-2500k since i got i5-3570k.

















my friend will be upgrading from Intel Core 2 Duo E8200, Gigabyte GA-X38-DS4 and 4gb Mushkin DDR2 memory, and he will keep his Gainward GeForce GTX 460 1GB for now.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 5, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Nope, worst offender of the 4, had to rip it apart to find out what IC, because of the weirdness I was experiencing. Should have taken a bit more time leaving it in the freezer. Or maybe heated it up...whatever.



That particular type of thermal adhesive is easiest to remove using a heat gun set to its lowest setting(usually ~350F) for just long enough to make the metal a little too hot to hold. That should turn the adhesive into the consistency of warm chewing gum(rubbery and stringy) and allow you to pull the heatspreader without risking pulling a chip while still allowing you to replace the spreader using the same adhesive.
I've used this method on a DDR2 G.Skill kit(think they were Pi series), two seperate kits of Patriot Viper series DDR3(one kit was DDR3-2000 1.9-2.0v for P55 and had those old green heatspreaders, the other kit is DDR3-2000 1.65v and uses the newer style black heatspreaders), and a set of DDR2 Crucial(don't remember what series).
The thermal tape(the gray, soft pad-like stuff) is easier using the freezer method.
Hope this helps you out in the future!


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 6, 2013)

So should i hold back about what's in the big box?


----------



## tastegw (Apr 6, 2013)

I'll try


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 6, 2013)

some body got too much money having Titan


----------



## radrok (Apr 6, 2013)

*hides in a corner*

@ tastegw

have you signed up on here? 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=181105

give a headsup to the54thvoid  he'll add you


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 6, 2013)

tastegw said:


> I'll try
> 
> http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr17/tastegw/19_zpsa92e4c7b.png
> 
> http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/...F92E806-6702-00000FF879AAFB36_zps5f2fc0ea.jpg



Give me one.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 6, 2013)

just a quick shot of what was in the big box, haven't had time to put it in yet, so i just did it ^^;


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 6, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> just a quick shot of what was in the big box, haven't had time to put it in yet, so i just did it ^^;
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxc9kdFDJ41qh7n25o1_500.png



Nice!


----------



## DOM (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## burtram (Apr 7, 2013)

I had already posted this in the Darkroom thread, but I figure I'd share it with you guys too, since it fits right in with this thread:

The underside of an i7 920


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 7, 2013)

burtram said:


> I had already posted this in the Darkroom thread, but I figure I'd share it with you guys too, since it fits right in with this thread:
> 
> The underside of an i7 920
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130404/DSC05363.jpg



What camera you using for that picture. Look great


----------



## Mydog (Apr 7, 2013)

Damn I need to learn how to take pictures and maybe buy a new lens for my camera.

Wonder why this CPU is black on the backside?





Might be the temps of the LN2 made the green PCB turn black?





It still boots but only barely due to an almost dead IMC

Anyone remember which CPU this is? 

I got it in January 2010 and that's the only hint I'll give


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 8, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Damn I need to learn how to take pictures and maybe buy a new lens for my camera.
> 
> Wonder why this CPU is black on the backside?
> 
> ...



Is it a 45nm Core 2 Quad ES chip?  A Q9650 ES maybe? Definitely a skt775 CPU.


----------



## Mydog (Apr 8, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Is it a 45nm Core 2 Quad ES chip?  A Q9650 ES maybe?



No it's not, try Google the the Intel code(usually only four letters and numbers combined)


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 8, 2013)

Mydog said:


> No it's not, try Google the the Intel code(usually only four letters and numbers combined)



I got that as soon as I read "dead IMC".

Wasn't skt1366 released couple years after 2008? Maybe my memory is going.

Edit: So its a gulfstown CPU? 3 years before it's released?!


----------



## Mydog (Apr 8, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I got that as soon as I read "dead IMC".
> 
> Wasn't skt1366 released couple years after 2008? Maybe my memory is going.



It's a 1366 CPU correct but not a quad, and I said I got it in January 2010 didn't say how or from where.


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Aquinus (Apr 8, 2013)

Mydog said:


> It's a 1366 CPU correct but not a quad, and I said I got it in January 2010 didn't say how or from where.



I read the 2008 Intel copyright on the CPU image which would imply that CPU would be at least 2009. That seems kind of early for 32nm 1366 chips, but the internet says the code is Gulfstown.


----------



## Mydog (Apr 8, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I read the 2008 Intel copyright on the CPU image which would imply that CPU would be at least 2009. That seems kind of early for 32nm 1366 chips, but the internet says the code is Gulfstown.


Well it is a Gulftown, I bought it as a 980X ES and that stepping had high leakage making it a good subzero OC'er but they died really fast


----------



## burtram (Apr 8, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> What camera you using for that picture. Look great



I used a Sony Alpha A300 and used a Minolta 35-105mm lens.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 8, 2013)

those ramsinks compliment the board really well.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice shot Dave


----------



## tastegw (Apr 8, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> some body got too much money having Titan



I wish I had too much money, . I work 60 hour weeks to be able to buy some nice things once in a while.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 9, 2013)

A little upgrade  










I haven't even overclocked the CPU yet 
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6362904


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 9, 2013)

tastegw said:


> I wish I had too much money, . I work 60 hour weeks to be able to buy some nice things once in a while.



damn... 10 hrs a day??


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 9, 2013)

here r some pics of my new Asus GTX670-DC2G-4GD5 and it comes with original asus backplate ^^




































pictures is taken with my LG Optimus G E975 ^_^


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 9, 2013)

tastegw said:


> I wish I had too much money, . I work 60 hour weeks to be able to buy some nice things once in a while.



Where do you find the time to spend that hard earned money


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 9, 2013)

RAWWWRRR


----------



## tastegw (Apr 9, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Where do you find the time to spend that hard earned money



Love the avatar!

I borrow time from sleep, then it catches me one morning.

---------






Are fans hardware?


----------



## TB13 (Apr 11, 2013)

Here are a few I took the other day with my Cannon SD770 IS that I got for a whole $3 at my local GoodWill. It has fantastic digital macro, check it out.

This is a little thing on a s939 mobo I have, I have no idea what its purpose it, but its cool looking.






And this is of my 8800GT that is currently in my s939 setup, such a sleek and sexy cooler design.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 11, 2013)

TB13 said:


> This is a little thing on a s939 mobo I have, I have no idea what its purpose it, but its cool looking.



It's for overclocking. I have it one on my MSI K8N-Neo4. I'm debating bringing it back to life but I would have to replace the VRM caps first. I want to say even my old MSI 975X Platinum Power-Up Edition had one of those as well. I've always had pretty good luck with MSI boards. Granted I've never had an issue with an ASUS board either.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 11, 2013)

Time for a better Radiator.. *This rad sucks at cooling!*





















*I had to remove the rubber dampeners on the fans just to be able to fit, otherwise no cpu power *


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 11, 2013)

I like the brass screws, they go well with the Noc fans.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 12, 2013)

Rad blows for any type of cooling... In goes the ol 50c's rad tomorrow and out goes the 70's Acool rad I posted above! 

Mabey in a dual rad combo it will rock, but on it's own it really sucks!!!!! *BIG TIME* !!!!


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 12, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Rad blows for any type of cooling... In goes the ol 50c's rad tomorrow and out goes the 70's Acool rad I posted above!
> 
> Mabey in a dual rad combo it will rock but on it's own it reall sucks!!!!



Too low FPI count?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 12, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Too low FPI count?


Yup! , or need faster fans! I'm running the Noctua http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=66920&vpn=NF-F12 PWM&manufacture=Noctua ATM

Im going to say heck with it and grab the same thing but FPI is going to be high.. way higher!

You guys recommend fans way better then this so i don't need to spend half the day bleeding out the system?

If you like low noise then it's good. But to Over clock it Blows big time! Fans @ 100% = cheap rad High FPI at low RPM'S + low 50's C


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 13, 2013)

Ordered a black ice gt stealth 240 rad... 30 FPI should cool like a bastard!

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4...ealth_240_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s160


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 13, 2013)

hope you got some 120x38mm high static pressure fans


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 13, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Yup! , or need faster fans! I'm running the Noctua http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=66920&vpn=NF-F12 PWM&manufacture=Noctua ATM
> 
> Im going to say heck with it and grab the same thing but FPI is going to be high.. way higher!
> 
> ...



Ultimate release newer fans not means are better than the olders... 

You should take the NF P12 I had 3 of these fans on a 3x120mm radiator and I guarantee that worked really well and had high performances. 

They are very good for the radiator you bought yours is a radiator with low fins density and that Noctua newer Fans are Case fans.


----------



## radrok (Apr 13, 2013)

About to get my Titans underwater, Aquacomputer quality is amazing.











Still waiting for the backplates to be produced...


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 13, 2013)

radrok said:


> About to get my Titans underwater, Aquacomputer quality is amazing.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130412/kryo.jpg
> 
> ...



Once you have the blocks installed and the PC back up and running, would you mind posting some pics in the Your PC ATM thread?


----------



## radrok (Apr 13, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Once you have the blocks installed and the PC back up and running, would you mind posting some pics in the Your PC ATM thread?



Sure but that'll be long.

I want to be sure the cards are fully functional before removing the stock cooler since the Gainward one has a sticker on a screw

I don't recommend that brand, Palit is the same, steer clear of them if you want to have the possibility to give maintenance to your cooler or even change it.

I am also tempted about going 3way, there is no necessity but it would look sick with a triple bridge etc.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 13, 2013)

when i needed to unplug the usb3.0 header from my Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 today bcs i wanted to install two used Noctua NF-R8 and another NF-F12 PWM in the back of my case they take out heat, instead of only having two in-take fans on my Corsair H100 rad this happened 

bcs the connector was kinda stuck:











But as u can see right above non of the pins where binned so i could squish the plastic cap on again 







fan pics












all my pics is taking with my LG Optimus G E975...


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 13, 2013)

thats proof of poor quality  right there. asus needs to get their shit together.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 13, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> when i needed to unplug the usb3.0 header from my Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 today bcs i wanted to install two used Noctua NF-R8 and another NF-F12 PWM in the back of my case they take out heat, instead of only having two in-take fans on my Corsair H100 rad this happened
> 
> bcs the connector was kinda stuck:
> 
> ...



What a mess i never expect that from asus ROG motherboards.

Biostar motherboards that doesnt not support even SLI or CrossFire seems better !


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 13, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> thats proof of poor quality  right there. asus needs to get their shit together.



All motherboards have those connections pressed on over the pins. I blame it on the connection for the USB3.0 in the case or user error. Don't believe me, look at your motherboard, there is nothing attaching the plastic to the motherboard, it is just the pins that hold it in place.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 13, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> All motherboards have those connections pressed on over the pins. I blame it on the connection for the USB3.0 in the case or user error. Don't believe me, look at your motherboard, there is nothing attaching the plastic to the motherboard, it is just the pins that hold it in place.



the thing is pushed into the holes alright. there is a very small tolerance on the size of the holes, if they end up being even a few hairs wider, it wont fit tightly over the pins.

cheaper the quality = bigger the tolerances.


----------



## radrok (Apr 13, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> All motherboards have those connections pressed on over the pins. I blame it on the connection for the USB3.0 in the case or user error. Don't believe me, look at your motherboard, there is nothing attaching the plastic to the motherboard, it is just the pins that hold it in place.



gotta bash dat ASUS, it's the new fashion


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 13, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> All motherboards have those connections pressed on over the pins. I blame it on the connection for the USB3.0 in the case or user error. Don't believe me, look at your motherboard, there is nothing attaching the plastic to the motherboard, it is just the pins that hold it in place.



I've only has ASUS USB 3.0 brackets pop out like that. 22 Z77 boards, 16 X79 boards and counting...and only ever the red ones. Black ones seem to not have the problem. Red brackets on other brands have the same problem, so I actually don't blame ASUS, I blame FOXCONN.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 13, 2013)

Got bored while testing so took a quick snapshot of what i do when i get bored. I just hang fans all over shit


----------



## d1nky (Apr 13, 2013)

nice mobo


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Got board while testing so took a quick snapshot of what i do when i get bored. I just hang fans all over shit
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130413/IMG_1257.jpg



VGA COMEON DAVE 

IM  DIDNT GET ANY LN2 AND NEXT WEEKEND ILL BE GONE FOR A WEEK I NEED MY FIX LOL


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 14, 2013)

DOM said:


> VGA COMEON DAVE
> 
> IM  DIDNT GET ANY LN2 AND NEXT WEEKEND ILL BE GONE FOR A WEEK I NEED MY FIX LOL



is that still running, i through we all used dvi, hdmi or dp


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 14, 2013)

well if anyone wants to provide me with a better monitor at no cost ill stop using VGA lol test bench monitor is just a crappy 15 inch i got for free.

Only decent monitor i got is my Samsung T24A350, my ACER AL2016W (also VGA kicked the bucket awhile back) also gave my old T260HD to the family to use as the old CRT was getting pretty damn fuzzy lol. My secondary monitor that I use while doing photo editing and 3D modeling etc on my rain rig is a crappy Sanyo TV thats 1440x900 with a bunch of cracks and dead pixels  

That leaves me with the 15" pos. 

Can't have it all #first world problems.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 14, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well if anyone wants to provide me with a better monitor at no cost ill stop using VGA lol test bench monitor is just a crappy 15 inch i got for free.
> 
> Only decent monitor i got is my Samsung T24A350, secondary I use while doing photo edits is a crappy Sanyo TV thats 1440x900 with a bunch of cracks and dead pixels  can't have it all #first world problems.



Got a  27 inch CRT if you want it res is something like 1600x900. You just gotta pay shipping, it weighs about 30 pounds btw


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 14, 2013)

lol screw that damn thing would break my desk


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 14, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol screw that damn thing would break my desk



I got a 17 inch IBM that weights about the same if you want it to be focused.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 15, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> Got a  27 inch CRT if you want it res is something like 1600x900. You just gotta pay shipping, it weighs about 30 pounds btw



How much is shipping all the way from TacoTown - a burrito?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 15, 2013)

More pics folks


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 15, 2013)

HammerON said:


> More pics folks


----------



## GamerGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

Just got myself a 2nd mech KB, went with a relatively unknown brand (first's a CM Storm Trigger Cherry MX Red), it's an Armaggeddon MKA-3 Cherry MX Red. It's no a full sized KB like my Trigger, but I like how it looks......yes, I'm quite superficial.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 15, 2013)

t_ski said:


> How much is shipping all the way from TacoTown - a burrito?



12 kilos of cocaine


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 15, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> 12 kilos of cocaine



rogaine?

Going bald are we?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 15, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> rogaine?
> 
> Going bald are we?



Si, the cartel took my hair to pay a debt


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 15, 2013)

Got pi?


----------



## trickson (Apr 15, 2013)

Man this sucks so bad! My camera has died and I have some cool things to share!!!! AAARRRRGGGGG!!!!


----------



## GamerGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

trickson said:


> Man this sucks so bad! My camera has died and I have some cool things to share!!!! AAARRRRGGGGG!!!!


What about your phone's cam? All my pics were taken with a Samsung SIII @640x480 I believe. Pic quality is pretty good is all I can say...


----------



## trickson (Apr 15, 2013)

GamerGuy said:


> What about your phone's cam? All my pics were taken with a Samsung SIII @640x480 I believe. Pic quality is pretty good is all I can say...



Yeah that would be great if I had a phone.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Apr 15, 2013)

Here goes nothing...


----------



## t_ski (Apr 15, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Got pi?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=50815&stc=1&d=1365991785



Yes, yes I do


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 15, 2013)

A bit old, but still a 4GHz chip 







I'm quite proud of that shot considering it was taken by my phone's shitty camera.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 15, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Yes, yes I do



Share the love and lets see it!


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 15, 2013)

i finally got the I/O Shield for the SuperMicro C7Q67 motherboard in the pc i am building for my wife, and i didn't except it to have soft touch on the back of it, but that was nice and it closes the case more and more, plus i installed the doors or what u will call it for the optical drives but pics of that most wait for another day 









































again all pics is taking with my LG Optimus G E975...


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 15, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> i finally got the I/O Shield for the SuperMicro C7Q67 motherboard in the pc i am building for my wife, and i didn't except it to have soft touch on the back of it, but that was nice and it closes the case more and more, plus i installed the doors or what u will call it for the optical drives but pics of that most wait for another day
> 
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac53/puma99dk/SuperMicro C7Q67/CAM00104-1_zpsf94b4bbe.jpg
> 
> ...



Any particular reason you went with a SuperMicro board? Will this PC be serving a dual-purpose as a file-server or something?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 15, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Any particular reason you went with a SuperMicro board? Will this PC be serving a dual-purpose as a file-server or something?



i got the board really cheap that was why i went for it, and my wife is going to use it as a mini gamer when i get another small factor psu and a GTX 650Ti 2gb or something.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 15, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Share the love and lets see it!



maybe someday when I actually decide to do something with it


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 15, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img266/869/20130412090202.jpg


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 15, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> http://www.quickmedical.com/images/page/tnails_250/dynarex-nail-clippers.jpg


----------



## d1nky (Apr 15, 2013)

pahaha random murdered you!! note to self, when taking pics of sexy hardware up close, DO NOT capture legs!!

oh my 8350 is here tomorrow with some noctua NTH1 paste WOOP!!


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 15, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> i finally got the I/O Shield for the SuperMicro C7Q67 motherboard in the pc i am building for my wife, and i didn't except it to have soft touch on the back of it, but that was nice and it closes the case more and more, plus i installed the doors or what u will call it for the optical drives but pics of that most wait for another day
> 
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac53/puma99dk/SuperMicro C7Q67/CAM00104-1_zpsf94b4bbe.jpg
> 
> ...



You know what, Asus gave me an exactly same IO shield with my spec board like yours. I mean it is not the usual IO shield with the metal parts coming outside but a sponge like thing is given and on the top of it, perhaps an aluminium or some metal foil to reduce EMI perhaps.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 16, 2013)

7950's:








But what is this!?! 2 kinda the same, one REALLY different.







All three different PCB:







So...what is this?:









Cooler off:








Memory close-up:









THE MONEY SHOT:








What's next?


Collect tools, of course:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 16, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> 7950's:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130415/triplets.jpg
> 
> ...



YAY You finally got it!


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 16, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> THE MONEY SHOT:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130415/DSCF8461.jpg
> 
> ...



WTF? That's really a 7970 with a 7950 BIOS on it?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 16, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> WTF? That's really a 7970 with a 7950 BIOS on it?



Not exactly, since that's 7950 Memories (T2C are 1250 Mhz spec'd, 7970 get R0C which is 5000 MHz spec).



So, just 7950 on 7970 PCB.




Hrm...extra 7970 PCBs being used...


Anyway, if it unlocks...I'll be posting about it!


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 16, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> You know what, Asus gave me an exactly same IO shield with my spec board like yours. I mean it is not the usual IO shield with the metal parts coming outside but a sponge like thing is given and on the top of it, perhaps an aluminium or some metal foil to reduce EMI perhaps.



ino Asus, i got a Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 and it's med board ROG board


----------



## GamerGuy (Apr 16, 2013)

Got my 3rd mech KB, Ducky Shine 2 78 Version (7 LED, 8 switches) and it's a beaut up close and personal. They weren't kidding about the various switches, the num pad's blue alright, make a distinct click when you hit them.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 16, 2013)

GamerGuy said:


> Got my 3rd mech KB, Ducky Shine 2 78 Version (7 LED, 8 switches) and it's a beaut up close and personal. They weren't kidding about the various switches, the num pad's blue alright, make a distinct click when you hit them.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v333/mikeysg/20130416_154050_zpsf801f315.jpg



I think that the different switches across the keyboard would drive me nuts since some cherry mx switches require a bit more force than others. It's the exact reason why I got rid of my membrane keyboard, inconsistent feel cross keys.


----------



## Frick (Apr 16, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> http://www.quickmedical.com/images/page/tnails_250/dynarex-nail-clippers.jpg



At the very least clean them.


----------



## GamerGuy (Apr 16, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I think that the different switches across the keyboard would drive me nuts since some cherry mx switches require a bit more force than others. It's the exact reason why I got rid of my membrane keyboard, inconsistent feel cross keys.


Well, you can get those that come with only one type of switch, my fave (and for most gamers I believe) is the Cherry MX Red switch. My CM Storm Trigger and Armaggeddon Black Hornet MKA-3 are both Cherry MX Red. I'd gotten the Ducky Shine 2 78 simply because it looks damn good.....yep, I can be so superficial at times.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## RCoon (Apr 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7462/photo0019ip.jpg
> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/3759/photo0020r.jpg
> http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/9400/photo0022fu.jpg
> http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/4691/photo0023x.jpg



One of my favourite CPU's of all time, no matter what anybody says  enjoy overclocking!


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7462/photo0019ip.jpg
> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/3759/photo0020r.jpg
> http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/9400/photo0022fu.jpg
> http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/4691/photo0023x.jpg



Congrats man.  4100 to 8350 is a huge jump.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 16, 2013)

thanks guys, the problem is that my thermal paste hasnt arrived  so im sat waiting!! 

just need a decent monitor, matching corsair fans and im about done, until i get a 7970 for xfire 

edit: ill have to find a new name for my pc haha


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 16, 2013)

Why did you omit the paste from the hardware order?


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thanks guys, the problem is that my thermal paste hasnt arrived  so im sat waiting!!
> 
> just need a decent monitor, matching corsair fans and im about done, until i get a 7970 for xfire
> 
> edit: ill have to find a new name for my pc haha



ooo more fancy hardware XD . youre gonna be one happy kid 

do add a after market cooler


----------



## d1nky (Apr 16, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Why did you omit the paste from the hardware order?



the cpu came with a different delivery service than the paste, but both was in the same order.... so im stock heatsink till then! and thanks DDD


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7462/photo0019ip.jpg
> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/3759/photo0020r.jpg
> http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/9400/photo0022fu.jpg
> http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/4691/photo0023x.jpg



Finally XD




Welcome to the FX 83xx Club lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 16, 2013)

Frick said:


> At the very least clean them.



they were after


----------



## t_ski (Apr 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7462/photo0019ip.jpg
> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/3759/photo0020r.jpg
> http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/9400/photo0022fu.jpg
> http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/4691/photo0023x.jpg



no focus = not sexeh :shadedshu


----------



## d1nky (Apr 16, 2013)

camera phone..... ill get my dads hi res cameras out when I change heatsinks just for you lol


----------



## HammerON (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry to be picky, but pictures that are in focus look a lot nicer
I agree with t_ski.


----------



## GamerGuy (Apr 17, 2013)

I have installed the Ducky KB onto my main rig, and sleaned up the area a little. Not exactly a close up but needed to show some of my desk area. I adjusted the color on my Thermaltake Level 10M mouse to match the DS2, the wrist rest for the Armaggeddon Black Hornet works pretty well with the DS2.....spare me from buying a Ducky wrist rest.





A shot with my room light switched off, man it does brighten up a dark room to a certain extend...


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Apr 17, 2013)

More of the same. 
P.S. the reason I took these is because my cousin found a beat up vintage (all manual) slr lens in a repo house and I didn't know it still worked until I got an adapter for my camera and tried it out. This lens is from the 80s


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2013)

I found this floating around today:






Bought it new!


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Apr 17, 2013)

erocker said:


> I found this floating around today:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130417/IMG_20130417_013827_002.jpg
> 
> ...



Dat spec. Only 9 years ago.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 17, 2013)

erocker said:


> I found this floating around today:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130417/IMG_20130417_013827_002.jpg
> 
> ...



woah, back up there bucko. A DVD burner? Why would you need to burn a disc? Dirty pirate. They shouldn't give this much technology to consumers.


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2013)

That RAM was crap btw. It looked cool though. I wish more companies would use red PCB's.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## d1nky (Apr 17, 2013)

nice focus


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 17, 2013)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130417/Cool 2.jpg



No need to TIM, a mucky finger print works just as good


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> nice focus



I like the Camera.  (Remember, cameras tend to store information about themselves in the image's meta-data.)


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 17, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> (Remember, cameras tend to store information about itself in the image's meta-data.)



very interesting, Canon PowerShot A590 IS ?

Assuming the website providing me with that iformation is correct.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 17, 2013)

Nope/
Maybe?


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 17, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Nope



What did you use then?

Never heard of meta-data provided an interesting Google search/distraction from my dissertation.

It got it right with my camera's.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 17, 2013)

EOS Rebel XS 10.10 MP Canon Digital SLR Camera IS ...

and a Cannon PowerShot

Edit: I forgot that some of those pictures were old and taken with my old PowerShot.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 17, 2013)

HammerON said:


> EOS Rebel XS 10.10 MP Canon Digital SLR Camera IS ...
> 
> and a Cannon PowerShot



My god man.  Those are awesome shots! 

I need to get my cannon out and take some pics.

Of course, I need to know what I'm doing too. 

Low light no flash...you must have used a tripod, no?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 17, 2013)

Yep - I like to use a tripod.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 18, 2013)

Waiting for t_ski to see these


----------



## HammerON (Apr 18, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130418/cmquickfiretk0.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130418/cmquickfiretk1.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130418/cmquickfiretk2.jpg





AthlonX2 said:


> Waiting for t_ski to see these
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130418/P1070943.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130418/P1070948.jpg



Nice pics


----------



## pdimar1 (Apr 19, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130418/cmquickfiretk0.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130418/cmquickfiretk1.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130418/cmquickfiretk2.jpg



nice keyboard, are the mech. loud compared to regular ones?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 19, 2013)

Well this one works *Very well* 

Can ya say 30 FPI!

Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Radiator Gen 2


----------



## t_ski (Apr 19, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> Waiting for t_ski to see these
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130418/P1070943.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130418/P1070948.jpg



NOW you get some, after I buy my own...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2013)

pdimar1 said:


> nice keyboard, are the mech. loud compared to regular ones?



It is a little loud definitely quieter than cherry MX Blue

THe big difference is the keys dont have that noticeable click when you type all you have is the sound from bottoming out gonna pick up some these 

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index....ries-2/cherry-mx-rubber-switch-dampeners.html

to keep me from bottoming out and that makes my mechanical quieter than my rubber dome boards by far. Ill report back once I make the purchase and can test them out.

Big thumbs up for sneekypeet on those as well, i remember him mentioning them and had to PM him on it as I couldnt remember the damn thread.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 19, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> It is a little loud definitely quieter than cherry MX Blue
> 
> THe big difference is the keys dont have that noticeable click when you type all you have is the sound from bottoming out gonna pick up some these
> 
> ...



lol I wouldn't know which rings to buy...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2013)

Testing testing 1-2-3


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 19, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Testing testing 1-2-3
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130419/IMG_1345.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130419/IMG_1346.jpg


That's a big freakin cooler!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2013)

yup has the option to add a 3rd fan as well


----------



## t_ski (Apr 19, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Testing testing 1-2-3
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130419/IMG_1345.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130419/IMG_1346.jpg



Not big enough.  I can still see some of the mobo


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2013)

ill fix that when i get back then lol


----------



## HammerON (Apr 22, 2013)

erocker said:


> I found this floating around today:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130417/IMG_20130417_013827_002.jpg
> 
> ...



Still have one of my AMD Athlon 64 FX CPU's:


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 22, 2013)

Any guess's?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> http://i.imgur.com/gt05rdi.jpg
> Any guess's?



OOOOOH its a V8


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 22, 2013)

CM V8 CPU cooler, as it seems to me.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 22, 2013)

RCoon said:


> OOOOOH its a V8





Chevalr1c said:


> CM V8 CPU cooler, as it seems to me.


Spot on


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 24, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Well this one works *Very well*
> 
> Can ya say 30 FPI!
> 
> ...



You didn't have the right fans for that Alphacool radiator if you thought it didn't cool well. 

Martin's test show the Alphacool radiators are some of the best out there right now. Top 3-5 consistently. 
:shadedshu


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 24, 2013)

And heres just a peak at what will be going in my rig in the next few weeks.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 24, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> And heres just a peak at what will be going in my rig in the next few weeks.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130424/dominatorplats (960x1280).jpg



I didn't know it came in such a cool package


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 24, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> And heres just a peak at what will be going in my rig in the next few weeks.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130424/dominatorplats (960x1280).jpg


You gonna go above 2133?


----------



## mypg0306 (Apr 24, 2013)

*CM Storm Trigger & Corsair Vengeance M60*

Sorry for the bad quality of smartphone camera.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 24, 2013)

mypg0306 said:


> Sorry for the bad quality of smartphone camera.



Hey, we got the same mouse! Beware though, the corsair logo and the croshairs on the side button will wear off after a while.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> And heres just a peak at what will be going in my rig in the next few weeks.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130424/dominatorplats (960x1280).jpg



Excellent! Can't wait to see more


----------



## mypg0306 (Apr 24, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> Hey, we got the same mouse! Beware though, the corsair logo and the croshairs on the side button will wear off after a while.



Glad to hear that.  How to prevent it from wearing off?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 24, 2013)

mypg0306 said:


> Glad to hear that.  How to prevent it from wearing off?


Don't have corrosive sweat?


----------



## mypg0306 (Apr 24, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Don't have corrosive sweat?



Then I should wear surgery glove everyday


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 24, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You didn't have the right fans for that Alphacool radiator if you thought it didn't cool well.
> 
> Martin's test show the Alphacool radiators are some of the best out there right now. Top 3-5 consistently.
> :shadedshu


Who the hell is Martin? I've been doing this long enough to know it's not the fan that were the problem. The black ice thats half the thickness cools very well. The Alphacool yes is a nice rad but I dont want to listen to fans that sound like a vacume cleaner beside me. The one's I'm using have good static pressure and even on top RPM they still wouldn't cool the AlphaCool rad.

I have never seen my cpu in the 70c's Ever!  I'm used to seeing mid 50's at 5GHz, and above 5ghz, I'm used to see real low 60c's  when stressing out the cpu.

Im sitting here atm @ 30c 4.8ghz with fans at a crawl and can hear a pin hitting the floor lol

But thanks for pointing out that my fans suck


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 25, 2013)

I think he means Martin from http://skinneelabs.com/


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 25, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Don't have corrosive sweat?


I'm part robot, leave me alone. 


mypg0306 said:


> Glad to hear that.  How to prevent it from wearing off?



Try to keep your palms cool, and thumb off the sniper button. Also, don't touch the right side with all the gripyness if your hands are wet, it just ruins the feel forever. but if you use this mouse for 4 hours a day or more it's going to wear off in about half a year. I'm at the point where I'm taking the red paint off the sniper button, and half the corsair logo is missing.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 25, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> I think he means Martin from http://skinneelabs.com/


First time I've seen the site! Thanks, I have some new reading to do.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 25, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> I think he means Martin from http://skinneelabs.com/



Unless that's the same Martin, from martinliquidlab.org then no.

http://martinsliquidlab.org/

@fullinfusion,

Im surprised you say you have been doing watercooling for long enough to know thing, yet you don't know Martin and/or his website.

You weren't doing something right if your CPU was hitting 70c with the Alphacool radiator. 

I know Irony has the 360 version, and dropped his FX8350 from like 70-80c load down to 38c full load at 4.5GHZ.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 25, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Unless that's the same Martin, from martinliquidlab.org then no.
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/
> 
> ...



shit you are completely right, my mistake. Both are great places for information though.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 25, 2013)

FPI were to low count. A denser rad FPI works very well. Remember im on a dual 120 low speed fans.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 25, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> FPI were to low count. A denser rad FPI works very well. Remember im on a dual 120 low speed fans.



This is about the 80mm thick alphacool rads right? I have not tried a dense radiator but my experience seems contrary to yours.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 25, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Unless that's the same Martin, from martinliquidlab.org then no.
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/
> 
> ...




I have been water cooling for over 6 years and have not heard of Martin until recently...


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 26, 2013)

Trying out my micro photography-

















I may consider borrowing a mates macro/micro lense, my current lense doesn't focus very well when you get closer then about 5cm.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 26, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Trying out my micro photography-
> http://s23.postimg.org/4h1n1l5eh/DSC_0562.jpg
> http://s23.postimg.org/s2x9a0yah/DSC_0560.jpg
> http://s23.postimg.org/uqi46n1y1/DSC_0556.jpg
> ...



Your images are just fat red X's for me
I recommend techpowerup.org


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 26, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Your images are just fat red X's for me
> I recommend techpowerup.org


I usually use that, was just trying this host due to the bulk upload feature, and the fact that these photos are 3mb's each. (Pst, hear that w1zzard, add a bulk upload, and raise the size cap for techpowerup.org)
Images fixed.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 26, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> I usually use that, was just trying this host due to the bulk upload feature, and the fact that these photos are 3mb's each. (Pst, hear that w1zzard, add a bulk upload, and raise the size cap for techpowerup.org)



I agree, WE DEMAND BULK UPLOAD!
Also, not enough light, macro lense is important, so is the right aperture


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 26, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I agree, WE DEMAND BULK UPLOAD!
> Also, not enough light, macro lense is important, so is the right aperture


I could not find my torch


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 26, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Trying out my micro photography-
> http://i.imgur.com/0cULjpO.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/Fbio3Sx.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/Gp5BpMO.jpg
> ...



most of them are out of focus.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 26, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> most of them are out of focus.



A very specific part of them is in focus as opposed to the whole subject, but as i said, a higher aperture would bring more in focus.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 26, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> most of them are out of focus.





RCoon said:


> A very specific part of them is in focus as opposed to the whole subject, but as i said, a higher aperture would bring more in focus.


I just couldn't reach that perfect focus, if only I could turn the focus ring another centimetre, the focus would be perfect. I just struggled to get the main subject in focus in the first place, before worrying about my aperture.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 26, 2013)

you dont have autofocus? lol. j/k


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 27, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> you dont have autofocus? lol. j/k


It does have an autofocus, but when I get really close to things, it just goes mental!


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 27, 2013)

what camera are you using....

this is from my phone...






if i am not wrong, manual focus on macro mode is really hard to do without lots of experience.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 27, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> what camera are you using....
> 
> this is from my phone...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130427/02042012166.jpg
> ...


D5000 with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G AF-S VR DX NIKKOR
Phones are known for their remarkable macro ability(no jokes).


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 27, 2013)

i have quite a few friends with DSLRs and all of their cams take better macros than mine.. i think you are doing something wrong..


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 27, 2013)

something i'm working on


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 27, 2013)

nice color combo.


btw project log?
how did you make that mobo covering plastic thing.


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 27, 2013)

It's the sabertooth with the plastic shield, just take it out and paint it.
No project log here, sorry.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 27, 2013)

the paint job looks rough, the edges dont look smooth. looks like it was painted with a sponge?

did you sleeve that yourself? im in the process of sleeving and didnt realise how much effort is needed lol


----------



## LinkPro (Apr 28, 2013)

Friend came over with his headphones the other day, so I got some shots of his cans. 

I like the DT990's sound quite a bit which was unexpected.






[/URL]


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 28, 2013)

LinkPro said:


> Friend came over with his headphones the other day, so I got some shots of his cans.
> 
> I like the DT990's sound quite a bit which was unexpected.
> 
> http://i822.photobucket.com/albums/zz142/duylink/990pro_zps29366fc2.jpg[/URL]



Great cans, great shot!


----------



## LinkPro (Apr 28, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Great cans, great shot!



Thanks man! I recently got into this hobby, still have much to learn. My wallet needs time to heal too


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## khemist (May 1, 2013)




----------



## fullinfusion (May 2, 2013)

james888 said:


> This is about the 80mm thick alphacool rads right? I have not tried a dense radiator but my experience seems contrary to yours.


Does my picture of the ACool look like its 80mm? It's 45mm.

I had a no-name rad given to me by ChickenPattie a long time ago.
It worked well, but all the abuse and such left me looking for a new rad sence it was letting air into the loop when sitting for a few days turned off.

It had a high fin density but the fins were louvered and took more pressure to push air through it. The ACool rad only being 7 FPI was a bad choice imo and the temp's dont lie. The Black ice 30FPI fins are not louvered and thus the cooling isn't as good as the no name radiator but still very close to the same temps 

I can run low rpm fans with the black ice and it's moving air through the dense fin array with no problems, and its quiet to boot. I listen to loud noises all week at work and dont need a screaming fan sitting next to me when I come home to relax.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 3, 2013)

i picked up this big box at a store today where the mailman left it ^^












for more check spoiler 



Spoiler


















































i got an awesome deal for this board it looks brand-new brought at komplett.dk's demo sector for about 406USD/313euros and i got the same warranty as if it was brand-new ^^


----------



## cadaveca (May 3, 2013)

Great choice, dude. If you have any set-up issues, let me know, I've got my review sample as my memory testing rig, and it's ready to rock!


As an aside, BIOS 0021 or the latest 1708 or whatever, works best for me. I have 0704 on one BIOS, and 0021 on the other.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 3, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Great choice, dude. If you have any set-up issues, let me know, I've got my review sample as my memory testing rig, and it's ready to rock!
> 
> 
> As an aside, BIOS 0021 or the latest 1708 or whatever, works best for me. I have 0704 on one BIOS, and 0021 on the other.



thx, the board came with bios 1501 on it, and it runs perfect atm, and i haven't oc'd my cpu more then 4ghz at 1.140V in Bios atm but i will pay around later or tomorrow i think to see what i can to with voltage at max 1.200V.


----------



## cadaveca (May 3, 2013)

BIOSes after 0804 and up to 1605 can corrupt on crashes. I suggest getting off of that BIOS ASAP, as too many crashes can lead to Intel MEI corruption, which can make changes in BIOS in-effective. The latest BIOS addresses this issue.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 3, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> BIOses after 0804 and up to 1605 can corrupt on crashes. I suggest getting off of that BIOS ASAP.



oki, and i am doing it right by connecting my audio card to the PCI-E x4 slot bcs i wasn't sure which other x16 port to take when i want my gfx to run x16 ^^;


----------



## cadaveca (May 3, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> oki, and i am doing it right by connecting my audio card to the PCI-E x4 slot bcs i wasn't sure which other x16 port to take when i want my gfx to run x16 ^^;



Yes, x4 slot should connect with Z77 chipset via the PLX PEX8606.


I put my VGA in second x16 slot, so PLX PEX8747 is active. I'm just using onboard. I couldn't use uppermost slot and use ram fans, so moved the card down and it still gets x16 link.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 3, 2013)

cleaned my heatsink...

cleaned it goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## dumo (May 5, 2013)




----------



## de.das.dude (May 5, 2013)

made in USA FTW.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 5, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> cleaned my heatsink...
> 
> cleaned it goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood



lol forgot the pic


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (May 5, 2013)

Finally made the move to a mechanical Keyboard. Corsair K60.


----------



## HammerON (May 5, 2013)

How do you like it?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (May 5, 2013)

HammerON said:


> How do you like it?


Definitely a big change from the rubber domes on my G19! I have noticed I am already typing a lot faster, though  I am making a couple typos as I am still getting used to the keyboard. And I think my main - key is broken .
But otherwise, definitely worth it. I had been looking for a keyboard for a while now that had a good wrist wrest, a volume roller, cherry reds, and was good quality. I saw this, and went for it. Would have gone for the K70, although my local store wasn't going to get it for a month or 2, and my G19 was nearing the end of its life, and with half yearly exams coming up, I needed something solid to type up my essays on.


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2013)

dumo said:


> http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/4356/screenshotaaa025nc.png



You LUCKY BUGGER!!!!!!


But I bet you bought those, didn't you...

I am eagerly awaiting screenshots!!!!


----------



## dumo (May 5, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> You LUCKY BUGGER!!!!!!
> 
> 
> But I bet you bought those, didn't you...
> ...


Corsair CA said only 4 kits available worldwide (first retail batch)

I bought the third kit, only 1 left on their website

It should be fun with haswell and Z87


----------



## radrok (May 6, 2013)

dumo said:


> Corsair CA said only 4 kits available worlwide (first retail batch)
> 
> I bought the third kit, only 1 left on their website
> 
> It should be fun with haswell and Z87



Could someone be lucky to find a SB-E chip that runs these kits at their tested speed or it's just asking too much without T-topology?


----------



## Aquinus (May 6, 2013)

radrok said:


> Could someone be lucky to find a SB-E chip that runs these kits at their tested speed or it's just asking too much without T-topology?



You really need a cherry picked IVB chip for that. I'm not sure if SB-E can be coaxed to run that fast. Not to say that it can't run fast but if anyone knows for sure it would be Dumo. I would imagine that the fastest you're going to see on SB-E might be along the lines of 2666Mhz. It seemed to do okay at 2450Mhz on my 3820 but I don't have any memory to really be able to test higher than that.

I'm sure Cadaveca and Dumo can chime in, they've both done their own share of testing on SB-E.


----------



## Tintai (May 6, 2013)




----------



## de.das.dude (May 6, 2013)

wrong thread


----------



## puma99dk| (May 6, 2013)

I picked up this little kawaii psu today at the mailbox system i brought it second handed for about 105USD/81euros and normal price for a brand new is 138USD/107euros so i saved a nice mount here on a good small psu for my wife's pc i am building for her ^^






only thing that's i think is a disappointment is that there is only one wire with 3xSATA connectors with this standart and another one with 3xMolex, it could use an update so u got 2 wires with 3xSATA connecters since more and more things run sata power ^^;

Some more pics in spoiler ^^


Spoiler













































The psu in the case 
it looks soooo loli in there soo small x:













all pics taking with my LG Optimus G Running CM10.1


----------



## cadaveca (May 6, 2013)

dumo said:


> Corsair CA said only 4 kits available worldwide (first retail batch)
> 
> I bought the third kit, only 1 left on their website
> 
> It should be fun with haswell and Z87



I heard rumor there was only a few kits, but I never imagined that few! Nice buy! I'll wait for your results!



Aquinus said:


> You really need a cherry picked IVB chip for that. I'm not sure if SB-E can be coaxed to run that fast. Not to say that it can't run fast but if anyone knows for sure it would be Dumo. I would imagine that the fastest you're going to see on SB-E might be along the lines of 2666Mhz. It seemed to do okay at 2450Mhz on my 3820 but I don't have any memory to really be able to test higher than that.
> 
> I'm sure Cadaveca and Dumo can chime in, they've both done their own share of testing on SB-E.




Yes, IVB only. SB-E cannot even really do 2666 MHz. Those sticks are only rated to work with a couple of boards, too.


----------



## n0tiert (May 6, 2013)

played with toys today 






power usage, same on second circuit (of course not only this rack)


----------



## d1nky (May 6, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> played with toys today
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130506/IMG_0015_new2.png
> 
> ...



notiert, I don't see you around too often and when I do, ya gone and robbed some banks mainframe!!


----------



## Random Murderer (May 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> notiert, I don't see you around too often and when I do, ya gone and robbed some banks mainframe!!



Bank? nah. Looks like he's in a datacenter.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (May 6, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> lol forgot the pic
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130505/03052013427.jpg



haha. I lol'ed.


----------



## n0tiert (May 6, 2013)

hahah, pssssssst 

here are the gems:






looks more like a fridge or vendor machine instead a tape robot


----------



## Random Murderer (May 6, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> hahah, pssssssst
> 
> here are the gems:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130506/IMG_0015_new8.png
> ...


Haha, oh wow. Tapes. Definitely a datacenter.
Been a while since I've seen a tape reader, much less the full-fledged robot.
Our server converted to hot-swap hard drives and off-site backup a few years ago, but we still have a few tapes floating around.


----------



## n0tiert (May 6, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Haha, oh wow. Tapes. Definitely a datacenter.
> Been a while since I've seen a tape reader, much less the full-fledged robot.
> Our server converted to hot-swap hard drives and off-site backup a few years ago, but we still have a few tapes floating around.



we also run hot standby´s for each setup, but we need the tapes absolute.... (need to keep data 10years+)


----------



## dumo (May 6, 2013)




----------



## de.das.dude (May 6, 2013)

3ghz crazy XD


----------



## t_ski (May 7, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> played with toys today
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130506/IMG_0015_new2.png
> 
> ...



Those Cisco?

EDIT: Lol'ed at the Tivoli.  I just ripped the tapes out of the one we're decomm'ing last week...


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (May 7, 2013)

Got a bunch of stuff from Noctua. When I asked for "some extra thermal paste" I was expecting one tube...






Didn't put the extra fans on it when I took the picture











Here it is on my homemade test bench






Here's a picture of what the test bench looks like, I dont get why test benches cost more than regular cases, and why they are so hard to buy in Canada...


----------



## n0tiert (May 7, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Those Cisco?
> 
> EDIT: Lol'ed at the Tivoli.  I just ripped the tapes out of the one we're decomm'ing last week...



we have Cisco Nexus too(looks similar), but that rack only contains Sun´s


----------



## dj-electric (May 7, 2013)

If not for NDA, i'd upload a bunch of Z87 pictures, but i can't. *reviewer's evil laugh*


----------



## HammerON (May 7, 2013)

Tease^^^


----------



## [Ion] (May 8, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Got a bunch of stuff from Noctua. When I asked for "some extra thermal paste" I was expecting one tube...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/5AtPcXX.jpg
> 
> ...



Good stuff 

I think they're expensive because they're a specialty item.  Demand is low.  Yours looks pretty good--I take it that it's made with aluminum pipe-stuff, angle brackets and wood?


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (May 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Good stuff
> 
> I think they're expensive because they're a specialty item.  Demand is low.  Yours looks pretty good--I take it that it's made with aluminum pipe-stuff, angle brackets and wood?



Just aluminum channels and wood. Need to add something to screw the graphics card and other cards in place.


----------



## Jetster (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Jetster (May 9, 2013)

AC1200


----------



## pdimar1 (May 10, 2013)

Jetster said:


> AC1200
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130509/Capture046.jpg



will you enjoy it as much as that girl and her mother??


----------



## XL-R8R (May 10, 2013)

This isn't mine but it damn sure is some sexy geekpr0n.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 10, 2013)

XL-R8R said:


> This isn't mine but it damn sure is some sexy geekpr0n.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/cGjgyTk.jpg



Haha, that's awesome!
Bet that's running 1GHz.


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2013)

i wants that AC1200!


----------



## XL-R8R (May 10, 2013)

My Sony MDR-XB700's having some "surgery". 








S2 shot again... sorry.


----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2013)

Received my new keyboard to replace my old Razer Lycosa:













Crappy shot of color:


----------



## n0tiert (May 11, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Received my new keyboard to replace my old Razer Lycosa:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130511/IMG_5500.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130511/IMG_5502.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130511/IMG_5509.jpg
> ...



that keyboard looks sexy !!!


----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2013)

So far I really like the feel of the board
Now it is time for a new mouse


----------



## Peter1986C (May 12, 2013)

Depending on your hand size, I opt for the Logitech G500 (Razer is only great while they last, I don't know about Corsair).


----------



## micropage7 (May 12, 2013)

radeon 5570
i still have the box 





prolink pkm3805

and its not apple stuff


----------



## de.das.dude (May 12, 2013)

i like that last keyboard. is it from a surface?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 12, 2013)

HammerON said:


> So far I really like the feel of the board
> Now it is time for a new mouse



Logitech G400. most durable little bugger i have seen.
God Tier mouse.


----------



## micropage7 (May 12, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i like that last keyboard. is it from a surface?


the color?





its low end keyboard but i like the looks and its pretty comfortable to type


----------



## de.das.dude (May 12, 2013)

no i meant that looks like a microsoft surface tablet keyboard.


----------



## micropage7 (May 12, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> no i meant that looks like a microsoft surface tablet keyboard.



hehe sorry, i just think what surface 
yeah its kinda looks like that and i like the looks


----------



## de.das.dude (May 12, 2013)

i find small stroke keyboards extreme painful. they make your fingers hurt after a while.
lower stroke = more impulsive force on your fingers


and my hyper 212EVO is hEREEEEEEEE


----------



## d1nky (May 12, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i find small stroke keyboards extreme painful. they make your fingers hurt after a while.
> lower stroke = more impulsive force on your fingers
> 
> 
> and my hyper 212EVO is hEREEEEEEEE



what the hell on a sunday?! im jealous why cant my stuff arrive!!

Pics please!


----------



## micropage7 (May 12, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i find small stroke keyboards extreme painful. they make your fingers hurt after a while.
> lower stroke = more impulsive force on your fingers
> 
> 
> and my hyper 212EVO is hEREEEEEEEE


yeah i had that one, small but makes my fingers painful after several minutes of typing  now that keyboard just collecting dust since i quit to use it 
but this one is pretty comfortable to type, not best but enough for daily use


----------



## Peter1986C (May 12, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> Logitech G400. most durable little bugger i have seen.
> God Tier mouse.



A Dutch site compared the G400 and G500 and they found the G500 feel more sturdy. The price gap is pretty small so if Hammeron can afford it the G500 might be better. Note: both are less suitable for big hands. And both are awesome of course.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 12, 2013)

d1nky said:


> what the hell on a sunday?! im jealous why cant my stuff arrive!!
> 
> Pics please!



even i was surprised. i was like wtf on a sunday?? WHYYYY
pics coming. real chore to get it in. it is a REALLLL tight fit.





havent hard lunch yet. didnt do breakfast either. only had mt dew since morning. lols.
takes a long time. will clean and dust later.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (May 12, 2013)

Putting on the larger CM coolers is quite an effort.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 12, 2013)

i had to take EVERYTHING out. damnit.

it wouldnt have been an effort if they just used AMD retention. intel heatsink retention system is very primitive.


----------



## IINexusII (May 12, 2013)




----------



## puma99dk| (May 12, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> even i was surprised. i was like wtf on a sunday?? WHYYYY
> pics coming. real chore to get it in. it is a REALLLL tight fit.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130512/12052013458.jpg
> 
> ...



 do i spot a octopus in bottom of that case there? 


sry i just had to, i couldn't say no


----------



## micropage7 (May 12, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> do i spot a octopus in bottom of that case there?
> 
> 
> sry i just had to, i couldn't say no



i just pause and think, you have a good imagination
just add eyes on it 

DDD i guess you have another home work, cleaning those dust and some cable management


----------



## n0tiert (May 12, 2013)

to take up the cudgels for DDD

i show this 






nasty


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (May 12, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> do i spot a octopus in bottom of that case there?
> 
> 
> sry i just had to, i couldn't say no


Yes you do


----------



## de.das.dude (May 12, 2013)

its been a while since i cleaned it 
plus i turned the PSU over so the dusty side is up.

here are some sexy TIM application pictures XD

wipe base with alcohol wipe





Mask up and put down a line of paste, parallel to the heatpipes. masking it keeps it tidy, and also leaves a thin layer of TIM





use a credit card/anything at a low angle to make a smooth swipe and spread the tim around.





there might be gaps, if so, put some TIM at the other end, and swipe from that direction.

i swiped it from the other direction just to be sure. this time the card was almost flat.





done  so remove the masking tape and be careful not to touch the surface. here is a free facepalm if you do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








ty[ically you wont need more than 1cc of TIM



puma99dk| said:


> do i spot a octopus in bottom of that case there?
> 
> 
> sry i just had to, i couldn't say no



whats been seen cannot be unseen  now everytime i look at the case i see the octopus


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (May 12, 2013)

Didn't want to lap it down with your homemade fan sander?
CM coolers are very hard to install, you have to be knowledgeable in the art of engineering thermodynamics and the elements of machines.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 12, 2013)

NEVER lap heatpipes. heatpipes are made from thin copper material. plus its pressurised in side.(actually vaccum) so lapping wouldnt be a good idea 

its actually design of machine elements 
improvised jig FTW


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (May 12, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> NEVER lap heatpipes. heatpipes are made from thin copper material. plus its pressurised in side.(actually vaccum) so lapping wouldnt be a good idea
> 
> its actually design of machine elements
> improvised jig FTW


Always thought those heatpipes were a marketing sham, and they were just plain old copper tubes... 
Don't trust me around a cooler and high rpm sander......


----------



## de.das.dude (May 12, 2013)

btw, the fan is an xtraflow, with LED holes on the fan. but the LEDs seem to be missing from the holes? wtf. is it a DIY fan XD


----------



## Aquinus (May 12, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> do i spot a octopus in bottom of that case there?
> 
> 
> sry i just had to, i couldn't say no



I have a GS800, and it has more PCI-E connectors which makes it worse. 

Despite being an octopus, it has great voltage regulation.


----------



## D007 (May 12, 2013)

My new Sli guts up close.


----------



## d1nky (May 12, 2013)

hey congrats DDD on the tower cooler, yours look easier to fit the fans than mine. my rubber mounts have to slide on the 3rd fin and its a nightmare!

i usually do the dot dab dab and done. post temps on the phenom page :


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hey congrats DDD on the tower cooler, yours look easier to fit the fans than mine. my rubber mounts have to slide on the 3rd fin and its a nightmare!
> 
> i usually do the dot dab dab and done. post temps on the phenom page :



Installation is way easier on yours though. I agree with you 100% on the fan mounts, they get easier as you get more practice with them.

Phanteks coolers are the best of all worlds. imho- 2 screws to mount them, easy fan clips, and good performance!


----------



## de.das.dude (May 13, 2013)

is that a cooler or a mammoth


----------



## de.das.dude (May 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hey congrats DDD on the tower cooler, yours look easier to fit the fans than mine. my rubber mounts have to slide on the 3rd fin and its a nightmare!
> 
> i usually do the dot dab dab and done. post temps on the phenom page :



it was not easy. just to get the pull fan in i had to maneuver for half and hour. finally i was able to coax it into place.

i was thinking of sliding it in but that wasnt an option as the pins on mine are really sharp and they were biting into the rubber. so i put in the lower clips, then took em out every  and slid the fan down 


temps are epic.

Ambient is 30C, idles at ambient











thats as high as it goes. 41C on full load.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 13, 2013)

Neat, especially in the heat at your place.


----------



## d1nky (May 13, 2013)

yea i was amazed when i went from stock to this cheap aegir. just wait for a cold day or night (if that ever happens over there lol) and see how low temps stay. Overclock time then


----------



## de.das.dude (May 13, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Neat, especially in the heat at your place.



actually its been cool here since yesterday. lots of showers


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 14, 2013)




----------



## dj-electric (May 14, 2013)

I wish i could post hardware i got for reviews but i don't wanna get sued you see...


----------



## XL-R8R (May 14, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> NEVER lap heatpipes. heatpipes are made from thin copper material. plus its pressurised in side.(actually vaccum) so lapping wouldnt be a good idea



While it isn't advised, I have had the pleasure of lapping various heatpipe coolers (HDT-1283 comes to mind as the "most special"). I can say that I've had only possitive results. 

A flat bit of plate glass (or mirror?), 600 grit -> 800 -> 1200 - > 1500 -> 2000~ and if you want to get even more e-peen value, break out the higher grades such as 2500.

Results? 




*not mine*

*However*, if you attack the base with 120 grit, don't expect good times  



Also, as to not go off-topic too much..... 






More XB-700 torture from the other nights mission to mod them.


----------



## dj-electric (May 14, 2013)

sum stuffz


----------



## radrok (May 14, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> sum stuffz
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/WCudVRk.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/5DYWhsC.jpg



IT BETTER CARRY 64 PHASES!!!


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2013)

i made a directional wifi antenna








ITS VERY SEXUAL OK. CLOSE ENOUGH.


----------



## Jetster (May 15, 2013)

Any Banana nut bread left?


----------



## RCoon (May 15, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i made a directional wifi antenna
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130515/.jpg
> 
> ...



You mean you got drunk and skewered your used chinese tin tubs on a wifi aerial?


----------



## d1nky (May 15, 2013)

^^^ LOL

anything looks sexual when drunk....


----------



## de.das.dude (May 15, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i made a directional wifi antenna
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130515/.jpg
> 
> ...



if this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have the same meaning to you... i have some bad news....


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2013)

actually i just wanted to cut out interference from networks that i'm uhh, not hacking.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (May 15, 2013)

Mussels said:


> actually i just wanted to cut out interference from networks that i'm uhh, not hacking.


Another one of your unsuspicious activities to add to the list.....


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2013)

it basically made no difference at all :/ even blocking the direction of the wifi didnt change it.

wrong material maybe?


----------



## dj-electric (May 15, 2013)

How about using an amped coffee can? (cantenna)


----------



## RCoon (May 15, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> How about using an amped coffee can? (cantenna)



We used one of these ghetto mods at work to push a wireless signal further than it's supposed to, works absolute WONDERS!


----------



## Random Murderer (May 15, 2013)

Mussels said:


> it basically made no difference at all :/ even blocking the direction of the wifi didnt change it.
> 
> wrong material maybe?


Yep. It's too thin to be of any use. As already mentioned, coffee can, man!


RCoon said:


> We used one of these ghetto mods at work to push a wireless signal further than it's supposed to, works absolute WONDERS!


Yep. And if you don't have the room for a coffee can, soup cans work too. You just have to make sure it's not the kind with the rubber coating on the inside.


----------



## Nordic (May 16, 2013)

Is it close enough? Not really sexy enough though...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 16, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i made a directional wifi antenna
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130515/.jpg
> 
> ...



I see you're taking some design ideas from me, I demand $500 in copyright fees.


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> I see you're taking some design ideas from me, I demand $500 in copyright fees.



oh god, i've done that before too XD


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> I see you're taking some design ideas from me, I demand $500 in copyright fees.



i've done similar before, now i want to do it again


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 16, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i've done similar before, now i want to do it again



doesn't work too well, the beer can version is much better


----------



## Peter1986C (May 16, 2013)

james888 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/q8Lju5B.jpg
> 
> Is it close enough? Not really sexy enough though...



Well, I don't know how well she does (the "Johnny" writing this is not a guru), but there is a pretty looking "girl" at the bottom of that system, which claims to be a MILF. 


Oh, my name is not "John" or anything like that, actually.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 16, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Well, I don't know how well she does (the "Johnny" writing this is not a guru), but there is a pretty looking "girl" at the bottom of that system, which claims to be a MILF.
> 
> 
> Oh, my name is not "John" or anything like that, actually.



i didnt understand what you said


----------



## Peter1986C (May 16, 2013)

Cougar <--> MILF
johnnyguru.com is a PSU review site
the phrase "how well she does" should be obvious now, speaking in terms of both PSUs and hot women.


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> doesn't work too well, the beer can version is much better



i made a thread where i screwed around and made up a few cantennas. this convo gave me the idea.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2903785#post2903785


----------



## Random Murderer (May 16, 2013)

james888 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/q8Lju5B.jpg
> 
> Is it close enough? Not really sexy enough though...



Damn, think that radiator is thick enough?


----------



## Nordic (May 16, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Damn, think that radiator is thick enough?



When I was designing my loop I had limited space up top. I was impressed with the reviews of the alphacool monsta radiators. So I got one. It works great. Now I got another motherboard that allows more space above and I kinda want to add another radiator.

@chev, Theres a monster right across from that cougar...


----------



## Peter1986C (May 16, 2013)

I made a word play with the word "cougar"; as it can both mean a Puma or an older, still fertile and sexually active, atractive woman.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 16, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i made a thread where i screwed around and made up a few cantennas. this convo gave me the idea.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2903785#post2903785
> 
> ...



did it help?


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> did it help?



the results are in the thread. about a 15% gain in signal strength.


----------



## Grnfinger (May 19, 2013)

New Project ..Old Case.

Sent my old Cosmos S to the Powder Coaters.


----------



## cadaveca (May 19, 2013)

Assembling the troops for battle:


----------



## sneekypeet (May 19, 2013)

What is the nekid kit?


----------



## cadaveca (May 19, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> What is the nekid kit?



Magic.










Seriously though, Magic.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 19, 2013)

My guess was some older G.Skills.


----------



## khemist (May 19, 2013)

Maybe Samsung Green?.


----------



## d1nky (May 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Assembling the troops for battle:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130517/DSCF8677.jpg



if its ram war, im on your team lol


----------



## Maban (May 19, 2013)

If we guess the mystery kit do we get them? I believe those are your 2400 Tridents.


----------



## Tintai (May 19, 2013)

Today I cleaned my box and I took some pictures.














And RAM:


----------



## d1nky (May 19, 2013)

everytime I see a DCII 7970 I want one!

but itll mean sleeving more cable haha


----------



## Animalpak (May 19, 2013)

one of my first watercooling setup, good old days...


----------



## puma99dk| (May 20, 2013)

ino it's not hardware, but it's gonna be played with hardware 







and i didn't pre-order det game just brought it for about 62USD/49euro's and with the normal price in my country of around 109USD/86euros


----------



## HammerON (May 20, 2013)

Tintai said:


> Today I cleaned my box and I took some pictures.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img15/7707/pic2jj.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img38/1989/pic1fu.jpg
> ...



Please purchase another cooler for that CPU
Nice shots though


Animalpak said:


> one of my first watercooling setup, good old days...
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130519/DSC00501.jpg



Sweet


----------



## itsakjt (May 20, 2013)

Once upon a time.

Config:
Pentium 4 3.0 GHz(Model 630)
Foxconn 45 CMX(945GC+ICH7)
1 GB DDR2 667 MHz RAM
80 GB Seagate SATA HDD
450W CHEAP PSU. 
Photo? Here you go. 





And now:






Specs in my profile.


----------



## RCoon (May 20, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Once upon a time.
> 
> Config:
> Pentium 4 3.0 GHz(Model 630)
> ...



Who the hell are Zebronics? PSU looks trippy.


----------



## itsakjt (May 20, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Who the hell are Zebronics? PSU looks trippy.



Yeah I know but at the time I bought it, I didn't know any shop having entry level Seasonic, XFX or Corsair. So I had to take this one. Its an Indian brand. And it is serving me quite good unexpectedly. Another friend of mine is using the same one from 2009 and he has got over 9000 hrs uptime(calculated from hdd power on time count) without any problem.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 20, 2013)

Liar! i had bought the GS600 during that time. and i even told you to get one as well!


----------



## itsakjt (May 20, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> Liar! i had bought the GS600 during that time. and i even told you to get one as well!



NO! You bought the GS 600 much much later.   
I remember you told me that your Frontech 500 W was giving 6V on the 5V rail. And after a few months, you got the GS 600.
And moreover, GS 600 is not entry level. It is a mid range PSU and costs almost twice as mine but bang for the buck as it has excellent quality- I admit that.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 20, 2013)

in any case the CX430 was available at that time for the same price..
even if the CX430 is 430W, its still more powerfull than the zebronics.

atleast you have a good UPS.


----------



## itsakjt (May 20, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> in any case the CX430 was available at that time for the same price..
> even if the CX430 is 430W, its still more powerfull than the zebronics.
> 
> atleast you have a good UPS.



Agreed but I was a noob then and I didn't know about many other shops that I now do. The shop I went to had only XFX and Corsair and they were like 5000 Rs. At that time, I had no idea that Corsair can be bought for Rs 2700-VS 550= BANG FOR THE BUCK!


----------



## RCoon (May 20, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> NO! You bought the GS 600 much much later.
> I remember you told me that your Frontech 500 W was giving 6V on the 5V rail. And after a few months, you got the GS 600.
> And moreover, GS 600 is not entry level. It is a mid range PSU and costs almost twice as mine but bang for the buck as it has excellent quality- I admit that.



Zebronics is a Tier 5 PSU brand only available in india. 
I did some research. And found a lot of scary things.
Needless to say, I wouldnt power anything expensive with it. The GS600 IS entry level. The zebronics is lower than entry level. It's suicidal level.
There's a reason they're so cheap.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 20, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Agreed but I was a noob then and I didn't know about many other shops that I now do. The shop I went to had only XFX and Corsair and they were like 5000 Rs. At that time, I had no idea that Corsair can be bought for Rs 2700-VS 550= BANG FOR THE BUCK!



VS series is crap. its built on old architechture just like the zebronics.
and CX series is entry level.. GS series is entry level as well, but with a bit more qualitythe psu was fine.. th motherboard sensor was bonkers. even the gs600 showed 7V!


----------



## itsakjt (May 20, 2013)

Entry-mid and high level terms are relative.No offence but in India, one having a 9000 Rs graphics card is considered mid range. In USA, one having a similarly priced graphics card is considered entry level!
Entry level, mid range and high end does not mean quality is better on the high end than the low end. In terms of quality, a 5450 GPU and a 5950 GPU is the same. A GS 600 and GS 800 are of equal quality. Both has the same MTBF. In terms of performance - hell and heaven. I think choosing the right thing for yourself is more suitable than bothering about which ones are entry, mid and high level. 
@de.das.dude- You say your GS 600 is entry. But is there anything that you can't do because of it? It handles everything you want more than you desire.
Same with my PSU also. If it breaks, I will change it.
There's always a first and last mistake.


----------



## RCoon (May 20, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> If it breaks, I will change it.
> There's always a first and last mistake.



And everything else it takes out with it?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 20, 2013)

its doing what its supposed to do. nothing else. its not like its doing anything more than i asked.


----------



## Aquinus (May 20, 2013)

I need to get a better camera than my iPhone. 






I love the ATi and AMD logos together.


----------



## radrok (May 20, 2013)

And still you are able to capture images better than some people with cameras


----------



## itsakjt (May 20, 2013)

RCoon said:


> And everything else it takes out with it?



That is rare. Because most of the times a PSU dies, it is always the primary side. The primary side has nothing to do with the other components. And the secondary side dies either when a MOSFET dies and cause short circuit or blown caps. Again having short circuit protection, that will cause zero damage. I have known and seen a LOT of people here with crappy PSUs but it is 1 out of 500 whose something died because of the PSU. Its all about luck! And talking about luck! Even an expensive Corsair PSU can fry everything once it dies. Obviously, everything have to die one day! My uncle is using an ancient P4 machine with 1 GB DDR RAM with a 250W crap FOXIN PSU. It is running for 8 years(yes EIGHT) and not a single Rupee has been spent for it yet!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 20, 2013)

radrok said:


> And still you are able to capture images better than some people with cameras



to be fair his phone is probably better than most cameras


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 20, 2013)

I just moved to new house and had a custom desk built into my room





needs a power supply but, no money so.. its just a
ASRock P67 Extreme Gen3 
2600k 
8gb ddr3-1333 
hd 6770 
sound blaster x-fi setup


----------



## de.das.dude (May 20, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I need to get a better camera than my iPhone.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=51145&stc=1&d=1369050840
> 
> I love the ATi and AMD logos together.



more phone pics 
i  need a camera too!


----------



## d1nky (May 20, 2013)

I had a psu go bang! luckily only the fuse blew and well the psu was smokey and smelly.

just google faulty psu pics..... youll soon get the idea!


----------



## de.das.dude (May 20, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> I just moved to new house and had a custom desk built into my room
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130520/IMG_0635.jpg
> 
> needs a power supply but, no money so.. its just a
> ...



looks like a garage/attic?

also beware, your kitteh is hiding behind the monitors.


dont you feel weird with the mouse wire coming from the front?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 20, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> looks like a garage/attic?
> 
> also beware, your kitteh is hiding behind the monitors.
> 
> ...



the setup is far from complete I just moved in, its a half finished basement

I just use that mouse for the server pc.. the server pc is the dell Pentium 4 3.4ghz socket 478 no agp or pci-e so it has a hd 4350 pci card and 2gb ddr1-400


----------



## de.das.dude (May 20, 2013)

i see. gaming would be a problem, but server,. no 
is it cold in your room? thats a warm place for the cat. i like your cat. more kitteh pics please.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 20, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i see. gaming would be a problem, but server,. no
> is it cold in your room? thats a warm place for the cat. i like your cat. more kitteh pics please.



it gets pretty cold at night descent in the mornings


----------



## Random Murderer (May 20, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Assembling the troops for battle:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130517/DSCF8677.jpg



Where are the HYK0 Sammies?



itsakjt said:


> It is running for 8 years(yes EIGHT) and not a single Rupee has been spent for it yet!



When you were saying 5000 Rs, I thought you meant Rubles, not Rupees.
If you need more Rupees, just grab your sword and go chop down a bunch of bushes and tall grass. You may even find some hearts and secret seashells!


----------



## itsakjt (May 20, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Where are the HYK0 Sammies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't get your point


----------



## Frick (May 20, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i like your cat. more kitteh pics please.



NO. NO and NO.


----------



## d1nky (May 20, 2013)

whats it with cats on this forum?


----------



## Frick (May 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> whats it with cats on this forum?
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img842/7326/photo0044x.jpg



It's the entire internet. It's a disease. It's like forcing political views on people, but worse becuse there are always pictures.

Stupid cats.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Frick (May 20, 2013)

deadcat.jpg

http://www.catster.com/lifestyle/cat-rescue-adoption-faceless-chase-no-face


----------



## d1nky (May 20, 2013)

Wtf!!!!!!!!!


----------



## de.das.dude (May 20, 2013)

thats creepy. i like it.


----------



## itsakjt (May 20, 2013)

My Sapphire Radeon HD6770 taken apart.














































Some bad phone cam shots inside HP 430 laptop


----------



## Random Murderer (May 20, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Didn't get your point



Everybody knows you find Rupees by cutting grass with your sword!


----------



## itsakjt (May 20, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Everybody knows you find Rupees by cutting grass with your sword!
> 
> http://v017o.popscreen.com/eGZhamxoMTI=_o_zelda-links-awakening-dx-6-le-temple-des-couleurs.jpg



LOL


----------



## de.das.dude (May 20, 2013)

i see your laptop is nearing EOL  lol.


----------



## t_ski (May 20, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> My Sapphire Radeon HD6770 taken apart.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img15/1476/photo0588a.jpg
> 
> ...



no focus = not sexy :shadedshu


----------



## Tintai (May 20, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Please purchase another cooler for that CPU
> Nice shots though


Yea, I know  And thanks.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 20, 2013)

t_ski said:


> no focus = not sexy :shadedshu



dont cry...

here you go


----------



## itsakjt (May 20, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i see your laptop is nearing EOL  lol.



Not at all. It was taken apart and those photos were taken before you saw it. Still today, it is alive and is good as new except the looks. The metallic paint came off from the touch pad and some other areas. But the hardware is good as new. Now, I download stuff with that to save power and share a WiFi hotspot as well using Connectify. And yes, I am one of the very few in our college whose laptop is still alive and has not needed a single Rupee again for any repairs. 



t_ski said:


> no focus = not sexy :shadedshu



Yeah. Pity I don't have AF on my phone and don't have a good camera either. I will post some pics taken on my cousin's camera.


----------



## cadaveca (May 20, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Where are the HYK0 Sammies?




Replaced by other kits with better Sammy ICs. 


The old HYK0's sit in TacoTown's rig right now. I could get them if I really needed, he's a good guy.


----------



## Jetster (May 20, 2013)

The level of sexiness has dropped in this thread lately


----------



## de.das.dude (May 20, 2013)

Jetster said:


> The level of sexiness has dropped in this thread lately



okay... i wont post anymore


----------



## itsakjt (May 20, 2013)

Sexy as wanted:
Asus M4A88TD M-EVO/USB3 VRM






Turbo V chip used for in Windows overclocking and enabling turbo mode on non turbo CPUs(for OC novices)






AMD stock copper cooler






Sapphire Radeon HD 6770 1 GB DDR5 voltage regulator(PMU)


----------



## khemist (May 20, 2013)

LOL, not quite.


----------



## d1nky (May 20, 2013)

I see you all trying to get sexy, so heres my go.....



















apparently 'sexy' girls stand next to ugly ones to make themselves look better.....


----------



## Jetster (May 20, 2013)

Your bringing sexy back,  Yeah   

Now try to get that song out of your head


----------



## t_ski (May 20, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> dont cry...
> 
> here you go
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130520/09012012212.jpg
> ...



I wasn't crying - I'm disappointed with the quality of the pics.  This is supposed to be good pics of great hardware, not crappy pics of random stuff that isn't even identifiable since the picture was not in focus.  If you need examples of what a post should be like...

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2480769&postcount=4369


----------



## Maban (May 20, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I wasn't crying - I'm disappointed with the quality of the pics.  This is supposed to be good pics of great hardware, not crappy pics of random stuff that isn't even identifiable since the picture was not in focus.  If you need examples of what a post should be like...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2480769&postcount=4369



I was going to say something along the lines of being vain linking to your own post, but they are indeed damn sexy. Nerdgasm ensues.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I see you all trying to get sexy, so heres my go.....
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img62/2936/20130512131637.jpg
> ...




its a card! its a plane! its a MODAFUNKING CHOPPA!


and ASrock FTW!!


----------



## Peter1986C (May 20, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> okay... i wont post anymore



An extra lamp sometimes helps. Plus I did not find the pics in your latest post that bad.


----------



## d1nky (May 20, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> its a card! its a plane! its a MODAFUNKING CHOPPA!
> 
> 
> and ASrock FTW!!



lol DDD you crack me up!

that may be my new signature!


----------



## de.das.dude (May 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> lol DDD you crack me up!
> 
> that may be my new signature!



knock yourself out


----------



## itsakjt (May 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I see you all trying to get sexy, so heres my go.....
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img62/2936/20130512131637.jpg
> ...



LOL, that card is a Chinook.


----------



## HammerON (May 21, 2013)

Alright. Let's stay on topic (more pics of sexy "PC" hardware).


----------



## itsakjt (May 21, 2013)

Took apart a friend's laptop from Samsung. It was dead(would not POST). The service center said the motherboard needed replacement. Finally, this is the result.

Taken apart


























Intel 945GM+ICH7+Core 2 Duo @ 2.0 GHz






Core 2 Duo 2.0 GHz






Isopropyl alcohol and my magic effects(thermal compound completely removed and reapplied. 











Discovered the power button was faulty as well. Needed to be pressed hard. So I poured some IPA inside it and pressed it continuously until the dirt came out.






Everything connected-Preparing for naked testing.






Success. 






I did this work roughly 8-9 months back. Even today, the laptop runs fine.


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2013)

IPA = isopropyl alcohol?


i've done similar with sticky buttons on an ipad, never thought of it with a laptop.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 21, 2013)

you can fix most things just by cleaning them!


----------



## itsakjt (May 21, 2013)

Mussels said:


> IPA = isopropyl alcohol?
> 
> 
> i've done similar with sticky buttons on an ipad, never thought of it with a laptop.



Yupp. 
Yeah it actually works in most cases. Those oily dirt are easily dissolved in IPA and comes out. In the worst case, the inside of the button is coated with some oxide for which replacement of the button is the only option. You can take apart the button but in most cases, it is even more messed up.



de.das.dude said:


> you can fix most things just by cleaning them!



Yeah. Actually the service center guys are too lazy to do that and if they do it, they do it so bad that after a few months again, it has to come to the service center again which will be the laptop's favorite place before it finally goes to the dump.


----------



## cadaveca (May 21, 2013)

Out with the old:










In with the new:









The battle arena awaits:


----------



## cadaveca (May 22, 2013)

Tossed a soldier into the battle arena late last night:


----------



## dj-electric (May 22, 2013)

Check.


----------



## cadaveca (May 22, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Check.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/c8UQ9jt.png



Only one old and tired soldier, no new recruits in waiting? I'll see you on the battlefield.


----------



## dumo (May 22, 2013)

DDR3 3100+?


----------



## cadaveca (May 23, 2013)

Sniper reporting in. He'll keep the new recruit's back-side covered. :


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 23, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Sniper reporting in. He'll keep the new recruit's back-side covered. :
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130522/g1_Sniper5.jpg



jesus, does it come with a new pair of pants?


----------



## cadaveca (May 23, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> jesus, does it come with a new pair of pants?



No, but he did come with back-up:


----------



## dumo (May 23, 2013)

Busy time for you

Any ROG sample yet?


----------



## cadaveca (May 23, 2013)

dumo said:


> Busy time for you
> 
> Any ROG sample yet?



I write a final tomorrow and another Tuesday, too.

But still...you have no idea.











And that's just what I'm allowed to post.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 23, 2013)

jesus h f*** I need to become a motherboard reviewer.


----------



## dumo (May 23, 2013)

Yep, those 2933 should do 3200 on M6E

It is neck to neck with Vengeance 3000


----------



## dumo (May 23, 2013)

4X4 @ 3074 air


----------



## HammerON (May 23, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Sniper reporting in. He'll keep the new recruit's back-side covered. :
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130522/g1_Sniper5.jpg





cadaveca said:


> No, but he did come with back-up:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130522/ocx.jpg





cadaveca said:


> I write a final tomorrow and another Tuesday, too.
> 
> But still...you have no idea.
> 
> ...





dumo said:


> 4X4 @ 3074 air
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img442/1903/screenshotaaa023.png



I hate you both
Nice pics though


----------



## Aquinus (May 23, 2013)

Once again, pardon the quality but I had to redo the TIM on my TwinFrozr 6870.


----------



## ste2425 (May 23, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Tossed a soldier into the battle arena late last night:
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130521/Untitled585.jpg





Dj-ElectriC said:


> Check.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/c8UQ9jt.png





cadaveca said:


> Only one old and tired soldier, no new recruits in waiting? I'll see you on the battlefield.



Reminded me of this





fantastic.


----------



## Animalpak (May 23, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Sniper reporting in. He'll keep the new recruit's back-side covered. :
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130522/g1_Sniper5.jpg



when a complete review ? Did you know the date plz ?


----------



## dj-electric (May 23, 2013)

For all the people who crave for haswell... N...don't really. It's not it.

The motherboards on the otherside.... OOHHHH MOMMA! Yeah, they're really freaking good 
hehehe...

Embargo lifts at June first, hold on.


----------



## cadaveca (May 23, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> when a complete review ? Did you know the date plz ?



The only date I can share is "mid-2013".


However, Intel themselves posted a launch date on the facebook site, but it is not listed in exact dates.. rather like a countdown timer...that doesn't actually count down. 

Yes, I have these products, and yes, those are pictures I took, not press shots, so soon...but I cannot disclose exact details. In fact, I can't tell you anything about what goes into these boards, but I can tell you the chipset names, like Z87 H87, etc.


I don't have any NDA with Intel myself, but I have signed NDAs for every product I've shown in the last little while. All the pictures myself and other sites have shown are very much allowed, for the most part now. I've seen one or two with "restricted" details.

Anyway, a couple more unrelated pics:


----------



## dumo (May 23, 2013)

Next gen. all stars....the race to DDR3 4000+ has just begun


----------



## de.das.dude (May 23, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> The only date I can share is "mid-2013".
> 
> 
> However, Intel themselves posted a launch date on the facebook site, but it is not listed in exact dates.. rather like a countdown timer...that doesn't actually count down.
> ...







your wattmeter is amazed at the clutter on your desk.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 23, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130523/DSCF8774841.jpg
> your wattmeter is amazed at the clutter on your desk.



It's fallen over in disbelief, lol.

Kidding aside, that's a damn nice test setup.


----------



## cadaveca (May 23, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> your wattmeter is amazed at the*LACK OF* clutter on your desk.





Fixed. Really, that was after tidying the mess that WAS there. I used nearly everything that was there in that pic within about half an hour, including the extra chip.



Random Murderer said:


> Kidding aside, that's a damn nice test setup.




Pretty affordable too, as the Li-Li bench was just $69. I want to get a few more, but they are pretty rare now.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 23, 2013)

do you smoke i see burn marks. also you must be left handed then? or are those soldering iron spots ?
i see lighter


----------



## cadaveca (May 23, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> do you smoke i see burn marks. also you must be left handed then? or are those soldering iron spots ?
> i see lighter



Not burn marks, pen marks for third monitor alignment in Eyefinity.  the one by the red "L" is actually a fluff from my pocket.  I cannot fit both the test bench and the third monitor on my desk. My daily use rig is in a case under my desk.

But yes, I do smoke, but a pipe(us civilized folk drink single malt scotch and smoke our pipes while counting our mad stacks of monies ), which doesn't leave burn marks. I regularly just stuff it in my pocket and I carry my pipe around everywhere, haven't burnt my leg or anything after many years.

That's what that metal spoon thing at the bottom is, is a pipe-cleaning tool.

I'm not careless enough to let my stuff get burnt! For same you'd think so!


----------



## de.das.dude (May 23, 2013)

that explains everything. i was wondering what the spoon was.


----------



## itsakjt (May 23, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Not burn marks, pen marks for third monitor alignment in Eyefinity.  the one by the red "L" is actually a fluff from my pocket.  I cannot fit both the test bench and the third monitor on my desk. My daily use rig is in a case under my desk.
> 
> But yes, I do smoke, but a pipe(us civilized folk drink single malt scotch and smoke our pipes while counting our mad stacks of monies ), which doesn't leave burn marks. I regularly just stuff it in my pocket and I carry my pipe around everywhere, haven't burnt my leg or anything after many years.
> 
> ...



Did I spot a coaxial cable there?


----------



## cadaveca (May 23, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Did I spot a coaxial cable there?



Yes, for WiFi antenna.


More new recruits:


----------



## itsakjt (May 23, 2013)

Heatsink on audio chip. Awesome.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 23, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Heatsink on audio chip. Awesome.



Pretty sure it's a shield against EMI.


----------



## Animalpak (May 23, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Pretty sure it's a shield against EMI.



Or just a label


----------



## itsakjt (May 23, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Pretty sure it's a shield against EMI.



Good point.


----------



## d1nky (May 23, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, for WiFi antenna.
> 
> 
> More new recruits:
> ...



do you know of any new 990FX boards hitting the market?

im selling my two rigs for a new project. and fancy something new on mobo front.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 23, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> Or just a label



Could be this as well, the red and black Creative plaques were plastic and served absolutely no purpose other than aesthetics.
In this case though, it looks like a solid metal piece a few mm thick and is actually screwed to the board.


----------



## Animalpak (May 23, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Could be this as well, the red and black Creative plaques were plastic and served absolutely no purpose other than aesthetics.
> In this case though, it looks like a solid metal piece a few mm thick and is actually screwed to the board.



also thermalpad ?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 23, 2013)

aesthetics....


----------



## cadaveca (May 23, 2013)

dumo said:


> Next gen. all stars....the race to DDR3 4000+ has just begun
> 
> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/8294/zza1.jpg



Already on my way....














Spoiler



*note, program bug with 3770K on beta software, not unreleased hardware.


----------



## t_ski (May 24, 2013)

Dave, when you get done with that stuff send a few things my way


----------



## puma99dk| (May 25, 2013)

i got this little one yesterday, but as it turned out it's not a original Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 but a Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 AGN which is restricted to Lenovo machines, damn you LENOVO


----------



## newtekie1 (May 25, 2013)




----------



## de.das.dude (May 25, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> i got this little one yesterday, but as it turned out it's not a original Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 but a Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 AGN which is restricted to Lenovo machines, damn you LENOVO
> 
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/... 6300 AGN/IMG_20130525_160913_zps3b42ebc6.jpg
> 
> ...



is that a cpu??


----------



## itsakjt (May 25, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> is that a cpu??



No it is a WLAN card(WiFi module) whatever you call.



cadaveca said:


> Already on my way....
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130523/ram_wtf.jpg
> ...



Hey Dave, can you tell me what version of MemTest you are using? A link maybe? I downloaded the 4.20 and it was showing wrong info that my RAMs are in 64 bit mode.



puma99dk| said:


> i got this little one yesterday, but as it turned out it's not a original Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 but a Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 AGN which is restricted to Lenovo machines, damn you LENOVO
> 
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/... 6300 AGN/IMG_20130525_160913_zps3b42ebc6.jpg
> 
> ...



What if you flash a normal 6300 firmware to the AGN one?


----------



## puma99dk| (May 25, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> What if you flash a normal 6300 firmware to the AGN one?



i dunno how Lenovo managed to lock it, but i have no idea how to unlock it so i think that's out of the question.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 25, 2013)

why bother. lol.


----------



## itsakjt (May 25, 2013)

I didn't know WiFi cards can be locked. I know the reverse that is some laptops BIOS are programmed such that it will only accept some specific WLAN cards known as Whitelist. Why not try flashing the card? I am damn sure it will work. It has to.


----------



## Tintai (May 25, 2013)

My old mobo - ASRock p67 PRO3 B3...


----------



## cadaveca (May 25, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Hey Dave, can you tell me what version of MemTest you are using? A link maybe? I downloaded the 4.20 and it was showing wrong info that my RAMs are in 64 bit mode.



That one was version 5.00 beta 6 from March of this year. There is newer now.

Here is the official forum:

http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/73-Memtest86-Official-forum?


----------



## itsakjt (May 25, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> That one was version 5.00 beta 6 from March of this year. There is newer now.
> 
> Here is the official forum:
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/73-Memtest86-Official-forum?



Its working.  Now it shows 128 bit mode. Only one info is incorrect. It is reading the memory frequency as 1600 MHz(it is actually 1728 MHz set through the HT Ref clock). That is it is assuming the ref clock as default 200 and only reading the memory multiplier. I hope there will be another update soon.  
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Grnfinger (May 25, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> i got this little one yesterday, but as it turned out it's not a original Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 but a Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 AGN which is restricted to Lenovo machines, damn you LENOVO



So any wifi card from a laptop will work in the Asus mpci card?


----------



## cadaveca (May 25, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> So any wifi card from a laptop will work in the Asus mpci card?



Yes, that's how mPCIe works. It's just a PCIe slot. The ASUS card adds both mPCIe and mSATA ports to their ROG boards. Doesn't even have to be a WiFi card, but I am not sure of other type of card that has that connection.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 25, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> So any wifi card from a laptop will work in the Asus mpci card?





cadaveca said:


> Yes, that's how mPCIe works. It's just a PCIe slot. The ASUS card adds both mPCIe and mSATA ports to their ROG boards. Doesn't even have to be a WiFi card, but I am not sure of other type of card that has that connection.



yes as Dave says but be aware don't get a branded card like the one i got, i still damn Lenovo for locking it


----------



## Grnfinger (May 26, 2013)

Thanks guys I got a toshiba card I can use.
Now to grab some antennas from radio shack tomorrow


----------



## itsakjt (May 26, 2013)

Some overclock adventure today with my 2*2 GB DDR3 1333 MHz Kingston value RAM.
1752 MHz 8-9-8-24, IMC at 2847 MHz, CPU freq 3706 MHz -FAIL
This pic is for trolling. My RAM is 4 GB i.e 4096 MB. Memtest shows error at 4326.8 MB 






And successful OC. CPU 3780 MHz, RAM 1728 MHz @8-9-8-24, IMC 2808 MHz. 
Bios settings:






Memtest 2 passes:






Kingston FTW! 

Ps. ignore the CPU temperature. I did not clean my PC for the last 4 months(lots of spider webs and dust inside).
Not sexy but wanted to share.  Cheers.


----------



## d1nky (May 26, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Some overclock adventure today with my 2*2 GB Kingston value RAM.
> 1752 MHz 8-9-8-24, IMC at 2847 MHz, CPU freq 3706 MHz -FAIL
> This pic is for trolling. My RAM is 4 GB i.e 4096 MB. Memtest shows error at 4326.8 MB
> 
> ...



I have Kingston low profile budget ram in at the moment, 2*2 1333mhz 9-9-9-24 stock @1.585

im waiting to get more ripjawsx (long story)

but I couldn't get anything stable pass 4.6ghz on cpu. so may mess around with speeds/timings at stock cpu.


----------



## itsakjt (May 26, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I have Kingston low profile budget ram in at the moment, 1333mhz 9-9-9-24 stock @1.585
> 
> im waiting to get more ripjawsx (long story)
> 
> but I couldn't get anything stable pass 4.6ghz on cpu. so may mess around with speeds/timings at stock cpu.



Yeah yeah do it.  Kingston is damn good at overclocking.


----------



## d1nky (May 26, 2013)

I don't mind killing these sticks, so may go for some crazy oc on them lol


to stay on subject


----------



## de.das.dude (May 26, 2013)

lol, did u tape a rijaws to the cooler?


----------



## d1nky (May 26, 2013)

no its resting there, more like RIP ripjaws. dropped a stick!


----------



## de.das.dude (May 26, 2013)

"you know you have too much RAM when you use them for ornamental purposes."


----------



## t_ski (May 26, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> i got this little one yesterday, but as it turned out it's not a original Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 but a Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 AGN which is restricted to Lenovo machines, damn you LENOVO
> 
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/... 6300 AGN/IMG_20130525_160913_zps3b42ebc6.jpg
> 
> ...



Can you flash it to another firmware or change the hardware ID of it?  I have an old Compaq (HP) that I bought my wife, and I was going to buy a new wifi card for it to get her N speeds, but found that HP locks the BIOS to whitelist only certain cards.  Some of the fixes were to edit the BIOS on the laptop to allow the hardware ID for the card, or to change the hardware ID on the card to match something the board would allow.  Both were beyond my skills, but maybe not yours.


----------



## cadaveca (May 28, 2013)




----------



## ALMOSTunseen (May 28, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130528/DSCF9011.jpg


7870 Hawk or power edition? Or are they different cards all together?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 28, 2013)

random shot of some extra Stealth key caps


----------



## Random Murderer (May 29, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> 7870 Hawk or power edition? Or are they different cards all together?



they're NV cards, that's an SLI bridge.
Dual 6-pin power connectors... GTX670s?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> they're NV cards, that's an SLI bridge.
> Dual 6-pin power connectors... GTX670s?



660ti


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (May 29, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> they're NV cards, that's an SLI bridge.
> Dual 6-pin power connectors... GTX670s?





Cold Storm said:


> 660ti


Thanks, sorry, bit tired.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 29, 2013)

Evga GTX780 reporting in.........

First picture with normal camera.






Second with GoPro Hero 3 Black Edition (Fisheye)


----------



## cadaveca (May 29, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> 7870 Hawk or power edition? Or are they different cards all together?



Nope. Different cards



Cold Storm said:


> 660ti





ALMOSTunseen said:


> Thanks, sorry, bit tired.



Nope



Random Murderer said:


> they're NV cards, that's an SLI bridge.
> Dual 6-pin power connectors... GTX670s?



DING DING DING!!!

link:

http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N670-PE-2GD5-OC.html


Kepler clock tests:


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Nope. Different cards
> 
> 
> 
> ...



internet lied...


----------



## cadaveca (May 29, 2013)

Cold Storm said:


> internet lied...



Heh. Same PCB and cooler, methinks, just different GPU and memory on the backside. If you saw that, the memory, you'd probably have got it, obviously.


----------



## shovenose (May 29, 2013)

Some PSU guts...

One is a "480W" junk unit that can't be more than 200W for real. The other is a real 200W Dell (Hipro) power supply


----------



## dj-electric (May 30, 2013)

Some beautiful shots i took with my Galaxy S3 device using a new App for it, non touched:


----------



## Random Murderer (May 30, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Some beautiful shots i took with my Galaxy S3 device using a new App for it, non touched:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/n7qPzLU.jpg
> 
> ...



May I ask what app? those are great shots!


----------



## dj-electric (May 30, 2013)

It is called CameraMX. Just search for camera, it's one of the most downloaded. TBH, i haven't even imagine what a vast improvement in quality i will get


----------



## Random Murderer (May 30, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> It is called CameraMX. Just search for camera, it's one of the most downloaded. TBH, i haven't even imagine what a vast improvement in quality i will get



Thanks, downloading it now.
Seeing as how my phone already takes pretty good macro shots, I can't wait to test this app out!


----------



## de.das.dude (May 30, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Some beautiful shots i took with my Galaxy S3 device using a new App for it, non touched:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/n7qPzLU.jpg
> 
> ...



haha my phone cost a third of yours and still kicks ass


----------



## itsakjt (May 30, 2013)

^Nokia fan boy spotted.  

A Nokia C6 camera is no where near the camera of Samsung Galaxy S3. 

http://www.gsmarena.com/piccmp.php3?idType=1&idPhone1=4238&idPhone2=3524

http://www.gsmarena.com/piccmp.php3?idType=3&idPhone1=4238&idPhone2=3524


----------



## de.das.dude (May 30, 2013)

i hope its not. the s3 costs 3 times as much.

and you were comparig the wrong phone. the c6-01 has a worse camera, no autofocus, no carl zeiss.

http://www.gsmarena.com/piccmp.php3?idType=1&idPhone1=4238&idPhone2=3229


but if you look closely, the s3 only the resolution of details is better on the s3. the c6 has much better color reproduction.

http://www.gsmarena.com/piccmp.php3?idType=2&idPhone1=4238&idPhone2=4967


----------



## de.das.dude (May 30, 2013)

@cadaveca, whens the new intel motherboard pics coming! youre reviewing it right?


----------



## cadaveca (May 30, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> @cadaveca, whens the new intel motherboard pics coming! youre reviewing it right?



I've got no less than twelve Z87 boards here for review, from various brands, and I am expecting more. Working on reviews right now, and they'll be coming out over the next several months at the rate of about one a week. I hope to have one or two reviews ready for launch, but likely only one board will be shown at first.

Is there something specific you are looking for?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 30, 2013)

nah, i just wanted to see more shots of intels last desktop board.


----------



## itsakjt (May 30, 2013)

Still, the S3's camera gives much natural images. And texture is MUCH MUCH BETTER. Yes color is less vivid. But the colors in the Nokia looks burnt. Everyone will agree to that. Yes I agree that C6 has an excellent camera but that is no where near the S3. And moreover, color correction can be done but texture correction can't be done.
And S3's camera is still better than 920 except dark scenes. Compare....


----------



## cadaveca (May 30, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> nah, i just wanted to see more shots of intels last desktop board.



Ah. I don't have a direct contact at Intel, so don't get Intel-branded board products for review.

Boards will still be made after Intel closes board division, just not under Intel's own brand. SOC designs make that part not needed.


----------



## dumo (May 30, 2013)

DDR3 3400+ on air 4X4GB Corsair/Gskill mix


----------



## Random Murderer (May 30, 2013)

dumo said:


> DDR3 3400+ on air 4X4GB Corsair/Gskill mix
> 
> http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/204/screenshota001.jpg



Screenshots? Benches?


----------



## Grnfinger (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Aquinus (May 31, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Screenshots? Benches?



I think we have to wait for Haswell to be released first, otherwise Intel might come after him.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 31, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I think we have to wait for Haswell to be released first, otherwise Intel might come after him.



/facepalm


----------



## Mussels (May 31, 2013)

i saw a nice comparison made by nokia comparing S3, iphone 5 and the nokia they were advertising at the time (lumia something).

they had to change the angle of the nokia so it was taking a different photo so they could brag about it having less lense flare :/


----------



## Grnfinger (May 31, 2013)

I cant get pic's like that from my S3


----------



## Tintai (May 31, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Please purchase another cooler for that CPU


So these pics are for you


----------



## d1nky (Jun 1, 2013)

sorry about camera it was a quick romp with my work phone lol


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 1, 2013)

U'll find it in canadian dave's review


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 1, 2013)

I know this isn't hardware, but I feel bad for my PSU. Did not pay attention to dust buildup on the rig for 3+ Months.


----------



## TommyT (Jun 1, 2013)

The pic just remind me to clean my case.

3 month without cleaning :shadedshu


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 1, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I know this isn't hardware, but I feel bad for my PSU. Did not pay attention to dust buildup on the rig for 3+ Months.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130601/powersupplydust.jpg



That's like 1 or 2 months where I am now. It's all because my tower is on the floor with a carpet. Unfortunately I don't have many better places to put it until I move into my new residence at the end of June. It's too bad I didn't think of it, I was just at the store and I should have got a can of air. 

The Antec 1200 is a pain to clean out the front filters. So many bolts to undo to take each one out, except for the filter on the side panel. It's the only bad thing about the chassis, but it's enough to make me consider getting a new one. I would want to let my budget grow again though so I could invest in something nice and maybe consider going under water down the road now that I'm settling into a house and the computer will be rarely ever moving from there on in.


----------



## dumo (Jun 1, 2013)

DDR3 3400+ on air 4X4GB Corsair/Gskill mix


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 1, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> That's like 1 or 2 months where I am now. It's all because my tower is on the floor with a carpet. Unfortunately I don't have many better places to put it until I move into my new residence at the end of June. It's too bad I didn't think of it, I was just at the store and I should have got a can of air.
> 
> The Antec 1200 is a pain to clean out the front filters. So many bolts to undo to take each one out, except for the filter on the side panel. It's the only bad thing about the chassis, but it's enough to make me consider getting a new one. I would want to let my budget grow again though so I could invest in something nice and maybe consider going under water down the road now that I'm settling into a house and the computer will be rarely ever moving from there on in.



I have mine up on a stained wooden platform I made a while back. Still gets fairly dusty haha.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 1, 2013)

dumo said:


> DDR3 3400+ on air 4X4GB Corsair/Gskill mix
> 
> http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/204/screenshota001.jpg
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1490252/



Mother of god! What's the latency on memory running that fast? It's got to be under 30ns. 

Is your tRFC supposed to be that high? Mine does 108 @ 2333 pretty well, I know it's chip specific. Some like more, some like less, but that seems like a lot to me. Maybe it's the high frequency so it needs more clocks to charge.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 1, 2013)

^^^ about the computer being on the floor and dust, well I made a wooden white vinyled box for my rig to sit on, and I cant see any noticeable difference of dust in my system compared to when it was on the laminate.

tbh its the area the rig is in that's important on dust impact


----------



## dumo (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Grnfinger (Jun 2, 2013)

DROOOOL ....oh so jealous 

Kinda makes what I'm getting today rather crappy


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2013)

dumo said:


> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/1732/screenshotaaa030.png


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 2, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130531/DSCF9097.jpg



What is that thing?


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 2, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> What is that thing?



do i see the ROG logo on that chip ?
some external OC controller ....


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 2, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> do i see the ROG logo on that chip ?
> some external OC controller ....



Yeah it seems to have a ROG like logo, can't see properly.


----------



## freakshow (Jun 2, 2013)

just some stuff


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 2, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Yeah it seems to have a ROG like logo, can't see properly.



must be dave´s new toy


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 2, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I know this isn't hardware, but I feel bad for my PSU. Did not pay attention to dust buildup on the rig for 3+ Months.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130601/powersupplydust.jpg



thats bad. when my psu gets blocked, it shuts off.


----------



## Tintai (Jun 2, 2013)

So this is my new Corsair 1866.










Because "red is faster"


----------



## dumo (Jun 3, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Yeah it seems to have a ROG like logo, can't see properly.


M6E info 

ASUS ROG Maximus VI Extreme: the ultimate Z87 over...


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jun 3, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> What is that thing?



I think it's the new ROG OC Panel/Station. I liked the old one more, it's harder to lose

EDIT: Nevermind ^he beat me to it


----------



## d1nky (Jun 3, 2013)

Tintai said:


> So this is my new Corsair 1866.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img812/4558/pic1sh.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img40/9648/pic2yus.jpg
> ...



I like red! congrats on new ram! I love my new beasts, just having trouble getting everything stable.


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 4, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130603/haswell.jpg



ohh you think you fancy, you no fancy


----------



## Jetster (Jun 4, 2013)

So its like a remote OC panel? That's all i need is another remote


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2013)

Jetster said:


> So its like a remote OC panel? That's all i need is another remote



Most features are for extreme GPU clocking, where past OC panels have been more focused to the board itself, I think(really not sure on that). More info in the review...I've got a compatible VGA...


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 4, 2013)

One thousand wAAAAAaaaaaatssss !!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't catch a break. Not so sexy:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh wow dave! More endless problems with that H100


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Oh wow dave! More endless problems with that H100



The other issue was with the backplate from an H90. Totally different cooler.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> The other issue was with the backplate from an H90. Totally different cooler.



Oh! Ok, Yea I hope corsair will work with you on this.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Oh! Ok, Yea I hope corsair will work with you on this.



Meh, obviously these coolers aren't up to the abuse I put them under. I don't know that that is Corsair's fault.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Meh, obviously these coolers aren't up to the abuse I put them under. I don't know that that is Corsair's fault.



Unless you are playing basketball with them they should handle simple changes for reviews.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Unless you are playing basketball with them they should handle simple changes for reviews.



I've had the cooler for about a year, so at least 50 board swaps, if not more. The H90, that just had maybe 10 mounts.

Cooler is still working, just the top popped off and it only hold the controller thingie, pulled out some cables. I just re-attached them, remounted the cooler, and it seems good to go.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I've had the cooler for about a year, so at least 50 board swaps, if not more. The H90, that just had maybe 10 mounts.
> 
> Cooler is still working, just the top popped off and it only hold the controller thingie, pulled out some cables. I just re-attached them, remounted the cooler, and it seems good to go.



Super glue and/or duct tape will rectify the situation.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Super glue and/or duct tape will rectify the situation.



"If a woman doesn't find you handsome, she should at least find you handy!"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> "If a woman doesn't find you handsome, she should at least find you handy!"



I do like to role play!


----------



## dumo (Jun 4, 2013)

M6Impact


----------



## Tintai (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice! Looks awesome 
Small but powerful.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 4, 2013)

dumo said:


> M6Impact
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img542/8968/screenshotaaa035.png



Do want!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 4, 2013)

am I fancy yet?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> http://i.imgur.com/4d0FM8I.jpg
> am I fancy yet?



No cause you take pictures with a potato...


----------



## Maban (Jun 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> No cause you take pictures with a potato...



A duct tape potato.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 4, 2013)

Maban said:


> A duct tape potato.



buy me a new potato


----------



## Maban (Jun 4, 2013)

A handyman doesn't buy potatoes. He creates an ingenious yet incredibly stupid contraption to steal them from his neighbor.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 4, 2013)

Maban said:


> A handyman doesn't buy potatoes. He creates an ingenious yet incredibly stupid contraption to steal them from his neighbor.



Maybe asking you was simply a distraction while my funny looking friend steals one from you?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 4, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I can't catch a break. Not so sexy:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130604/dammit.jpg



This is EXACTLY what happened to my H80, they lids on those things arent clipped in very securely, and if you're unlucky, the cables that are poorly glued to the inside of it will get pulled out in the process and bugger themselves on the way out.

EDIT: * Where are the AMD Richland reviews damnit, they've been for sale ALL DAY! *

Also earlier today I emailed Silverstone with regards to their TD02 and TD03 availability, as they've kept them quiet since the article a few weeks ago, hoping for a reply sometime this week.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> This is EXACTLY what happened to my H80, they lids on those things arent clipped in very securely, and if you're unlucky, the cables that are poorly glued to the inside of it will get pulled out in the process and bugger themselves on the way out.



Interesting...



> EDIT: * Where are the AMD Richland reviews damnit, they've been for sale ALL DAY! *



Perhaps there is a reason you cannot find any reviews.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 4, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Perhaps there is a reason you cannot find any reviews.



We can only take one new disappointing CPU platform per week?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 4, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> We can only take one new disappointing CPU platform per week?



From the benchmarks I posted in my 6800k thread they were less than dissapointing. Probably just NDA reasons.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> From the benchmarks I posted in my 6800k thread they were less than dissapointing. Probably just NDA reasons.



Cool.  Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> We can only take one new disappointing CPU platform per week?



 Haswell was disappointing for you? The unfortunate truth is that a faster CPU isn't going to get anything done any quicker for 95% of people right now. Only those doing distributed computing tasks, or heavy encoding need faster CPUs, and more cores answers that need.

That may sound a bit like "marketing-speak", but that fact of the matter is that it's the truth. The changes and benefits offered by Haswell are pretty good, in my books, but I've been using a 3960X @ stock, with 1333 MHz memory, for quite some time now. Maybe 18 months or more...

Still, I did have a lulz at that comment.

I'm not sure why everyone wants so much with every new product these days. I guess the lull in AAA titles for gaming, and decent updates to other apps has enthusiasts looking for satisfaction elsewhere...


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 4, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Still, I did have a lulz at that comment.



For me, I don't see the need for new mobo and cpu from SB to IB, nor from IB to Haswell.  Very small jumps for the expense.  I'm happy staying with SB and saving money for a new video card and monitor.

But always happy to leave 'em laughing.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 4, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Haswell was disappointing for you? The unfortunate truth is that a faster CPU isn't going to get anything done any quicker for 95% of people right now. Only those doing distributed computing tasks, or heavy encoding need faster CPUs, and more cores answers that need.
> 
> That may sound a bit like "marketing-speak", but that fact of the matter is that it's the truth. The changes and benefits offered by Haswell are pretty good, in my books, but I've been using a 3960X @ stock, with 1333 MHz memory, for quite some time now. Maybe 18 months or more...
> 
> ...



After sifting through the interwebs for a few months, I dont think there's anything that could get me to change my processor for a few years. Probably not even GPU, I've had my fun with 144hz monitors. I'll sit and fester while 1200, 1440 and 1600p monitors become standard, maybe invest in a South Korean one in 6 months or so.
Aside from that, APU's interest me merely for the hopes of a GPU-less LAN party rig in a tiny case like the new Bitfenix Colossus M. Hook it up to a H80 or something, as all we do is play CS:GO and LoL anyway.
I havent been disappointed by any releases lately, they all offer a decent performance increase for a larger price margin, or simply refine their architectures at a similar price with a tiny extra on top for our troubles.
The market gets some nice board redesigns, more quirky (sometimes awful) visual designs for different hardware, so we can mess around in our expensive hobby making visually themed systems. Once you're at the high end, all you care about is making it look shiny.
Thanks to this new Intel architecture, we have a truly awesome ROG Mini ITX board we can be happy with at least.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> For me, I don't see the need for new mobo and cpu from SB to IB, nor from IB to Haswell.  Very small jumps for the expense.  I'm happy staying with SB and saving money for a new video card and monitor.



Yeah, I understand why it's a tough sell from that perspective. At the same time, if you want to have some fun overclocking, Haswell is very much IVB + SB/E, after a training camp. 

Anyway, I've said many times in the past, I cannot wait for GPUs to be in board sockets, with the big massive cooling possible in that same area compared to being an add-in card. This is definitely a step in that direction. But in order to have that much horsepower in the socket, with many many processing cores all working in tandem, requires a finely-grain power delivery that just isn't possible without on-die controls in place. Haswell will allow Intel to tune the CPU portion of that, as well as the GPU partially. To me, this is very much a new beginning, so I did not expect huge performance increases, if any. I expected new technology, and I got that.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 5, 2013)

Excuse me, Corsair lady


----------



## dumo (Jun 5, 2013)

M6Hero












Quick test DDR3 3000


----------



## HammerON (Jun 5, 2013)

More hardware coming


----------



## RCoon (Jun 5, 2013)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130605/MSI.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130605/MSI2162.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130605/MSI 3898.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130605/MSI4.jpg
> ...



I wish i had cash reserves that big.


----------



## DOM (Jun 5, 2013)

dumo said:


> M6Hero
> 
> http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/4257/screenshot003md.png
> 
> ...



Do you know when the rog mb going to hit retail?

I want OCF already  

Picked up a mpower max see how it does 



HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130605/MSI.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130605/MSI2162.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130605/MSI 3898.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130605/MSI4.jpg
> ...



Tri or go home 

Cpu/mb ?


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 5, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I wish i had cash reserves that big.



Me too, but just one would do me fine.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## GamerGuy (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Animalpak (Jun 6, 2013)

do you people really need 16GB for your setups ?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 6, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> do you people really need 16GB for your setups ?



I do. Photoshop has adjustable options for how much ram it uses, and I tend to open over a hundred images at once. Add in browser windows, messaging clients, and game apps like STEAM and Origin, and ram usage can get fairly high, fairly quickly.

What's nice is that using that much ram doesn't affect performance or "snappiness" of the OS, at all.

Also, thanks to the "T-Topology" tech stuff, clocking ram with 4 DIMMs is now easier than it is with two. T-Topology2, featured on ASUS Z87 boards, brings those benefits to dual-stick configurations now too.


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 6, 2013)

Thats nice... You are justified... 

I just bought this kit at a good price 119 dollars ... I browsing alot but mostly i play for many hours games.


----------



## Maban (Jun 6, 2013)

Could somebody explain to me what's so great about Dominators versus, say, Tridents? They always seem to be a terrible value.


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 6, 2013)

Maban said:


> Could somebody explain to me what's so great about Dominators versus, say, Tridents? They always seem to be a terrible value.



The fact that they cost more is that they have selected memories and better cared for. 

Im looking for longevity and reliability.

I personally bought this kit because I do not like frequent upgrades and keep this kit at least 2 to 3 years


----------



## Maban (Jun 6, 2013)

For $10 more than that kit you can get Gskill 2600 Cas 10, for $20 less there's a Gskill 2400 Cas 9, and for $45 less there's a Team Xtreem 2400 Cas 10, all 2x4GB. I don't understand the allure.


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 6, 2013)

Maban said:


> For $10 more than that kit you can get Gskill 2600 Cas 10, for $20 less there's a Gskill 2400 Cas 9, and for $45 less there's a Team Xtreem 2400 Cas 10, all 2x4GB. I don't understand the allure.



Yes i see those kits unfortunately Team Xtreem are not available in my trusted shops. Some Gskill yes but i still think they are a bit lower quality compared to Corsair's platinum even if they show great specs...

And no i do not need that much mhz for gaming, plus you have to be sure if your CPU will support 2000Mhz and above...


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 6, 2013)

Dominators are of much better quality. Also the heatsink the Dominators use are much better and support some specific selected RAM coolers as well. And they have great overclock potential.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 6, 2013)

Dual Titans SCs, EKWB nickel plated blocks, Haswell i7 4770K, MSI Z87-GD65, and Shoryuken!!


----------



## Nordic (Jun 8, 2013)

I thought this was a cool picture. Its a xigmatek gaia touching the side panel of a really cheap case.


----------



## DOM (Jun 8, 2013)

Crappy cell pic XD


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 8, 2013)

DOM said:


> Crappy cell pic XD
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130608/1370632799486.jpg



how come it's not a Asus ROG board DOM, u through u needed to try something new? ^^;


i brought this second handed Zalman Notebook Cooler ZM-NC 1000 Black for my dad's laptop bcs his old AGK where the cheap china thin stiff wire broke and this is doing pretty good, testing in gaming the 8600M GT 512mb GDDR2 only reaches max 81c where it before could reach 97c just being in-game...

just a quick shot bcs i am not done testing more pics of the cooler itself will come later 






and here u can see temp of the Intel C2D T9300 and the GFX, and the cooling also helps the cpu not getting as hot as normal so it's good...







Some more pictures ^^


----------



## Grnfinger (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## freakshow (Jun 8, 2013)

> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac53/puma99dk/IMG_20130608_100125_zps72fb7d79.jpg




what game is that puma?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 8, 2013)

freakshow said:


> what game is that puma?



that's Aion ^^;



Grnfinger said:


> [url]http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/IMG_1901_zps2695c313.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/IMG_1905_zps59b89646.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



lol at the Sapphire boxes i read "HD 7870 XT with Boobs" not Boost


----------



## freakshow (Jun 9, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> that's Aion ^^




oh ok thx


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 9, 2013)

Maban said:


> Could somebody explain to me what's so great about Dominators versus, say, Tridents? They always seem to be a terrible value.



I got my Corsair Dominator Platinum's because they look sweet mainly, and I think others can vouch for that. 

If you got G.Skill Trident memory for your rig to look good, your kind of stuck with the red and black theme.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 9, 2013)

freakshow said:


> oh ok thx



yw


----------



## GamerGuy (Jun 9, 2013)

Just got an old skool mechanical KB, Lexmark Model M from 1993, makes all other mech KB seem quiet by comparison....





The keys are in excellent condition, I'd thought of modding it, but I don't think I'm going to do anything since everything's in near pristine condition....other than the three LED indicators on the right which are not working.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 10, 2013)

Progression:


----------



## Grnfinger (Jun 10, 2013)

very nice


----------



## emissary42 (Jun 11, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> I just bought this kit at a good price 119 dollars ... I browsing alot but mostly i play for many hours games.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130606/DSC_0043.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130606/DSC_0045.jpg
> ...


You should feel lucky getting a kit with version 5.1x chips! They should be overclocking well enough 






Corsair GTX


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2013)

Not exactly hardware, BUT OMG WHAT A HUGE TUBE!













I thought they discontinued MX2, but obviously not. Sales dude thought I was crazy when I said it wouldn't last long. It won't.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 13, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Not exactly hardware, BUT OMG WHAT A HUGE TUBE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you prefer MX2 over MX4 as well?
And holy cow, 65g tube! Nice score on that one.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> So you prefer MX2 over MX4 as well?
> And holy cow, 65g tube! Nice score on that one.



Not really, they only had two tubes of MX4(which I bought too), and I don't want to have to go back next week.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 13, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Not exactly hardware, BUT OMG WHAT A HUGE TUBE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that reminds me i need to buy stuff too.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Maban (Jun 13, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130612/tOclUaz.jpg



This is a fake photo just so you guys know. He created this in Photoshop using a reference 7990.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jun 13, 2013)

Maban said:


> This is a fake photo just so you guys know. He created this in Photoshop using a reference 7990.


You sure? This photo was leaked/rumoured a couple days ago.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 13, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130612/tOclUaz.jpg



Still can't hold a candle to Nvidia's GTX690/Titan/780 reference coolers.


----------



## Maban (Jun 13, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> You sure? This photo was leaked a couple days ago.
> http://cdn3.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Radeon-HD-89701.jpeg



Absolutely positive. He has an obsession with including only planform pictures of cards to put in the database. When he can't find any, he improvises. Sometimes they look good, sometimes they don't. Notice the PCB number near the connector. It's identical to the 7990.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 13, 2013)

yea I made it, I always make cards seen in leaks with white background frontal pics.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jun 13, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> yea I made it, I always make cards seen in leaks with white background frontal pics.


Well great photoshop skills, you tricked me


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 13, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Well great photoshop skills, you tricked me



yeah maban was telling me that I cannot be doing that because it can be harmful... but im bored and I love gpus heres another example of a gpu I made that was leaked

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1124/evga-gtx-680-2win-gemini.html


----------



## Nordic (Jun 13, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130612/tOclUaz.jpg


The stickers on the fans look fake to me.



Maban said:


> This is a fake photo just so you guys know. He created this in Photoshop using a reference 7990.



Hmm. You made a thread on his cooling setup, and know his photoshop skills. Hmm.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> The stickers on the fans look fake to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. You made a thread on his cooling setup, and know his photoshop skills. Hmm.



well its not like im photo shopping butt plugs and iron cock rings


----------



## Nordic (Jun 13, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> well its not like im photo shopping butt plugs and iron cock rings



I never said anything in that context? Got something on your mind?!?


----------



## Maban (Jun 13, 2013)

Sexy Hardware Close-Up Distraction mode activate!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jun 13, 2013)

Gotta keep them mods happy  Everybody loves TEC's


----------



## Nordic (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/JgGZEnk.jpg



is it a hyper tx3


----------



## Jetster (Jun 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/JgGZEnk.jpg



No, its a XIGMATEK Gaia SD1283


----------



## Nordic (Jun 13, 2013)

Jetster said:


> No, its a XIGMATEK Gaia SD1283



Did you know by how it looks or some of my previous posts?

It is cooling this:


----------



## Compgeke (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Jetster (Jun 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> Did you know by how it looks or some of my previous posts?
> 
> It is cooling this:
> http://i.imgur.com/xFuXNW2.jpg



I think I spend a hour lapping one. I like the fan retention system. Did a comparison with the 212+. They were really close in performance.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 13, 2013)

Jetster said:


> I think I spend a hour lapping one. I like the fan retention system. Did a comparison with the 212+. They were really close in performance.



I havn't used the 212+ but this thing does fantastic on my 5800k. I am not passing 45c at 4.5ghz, but that might be wrong. I think the thermal sensor might be borked because the gpu sits at about 14c. It was a pain in the but installing it compared to my gelid tranquillo.


----------



## Kasm279 (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 13, 2013)

Kasm279 said:


>



ftfy


----------



## Kasm279 (Jun 13, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> ftfy



Thanks, but I figured it out myself.  For some reason my img tags were changed into URL tags. Anyway, for those who are curious it's the surround decoder board for my old Altec Lansing ACS-410 speakers.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 13, 2013)

That reminds me. Pics of my new sub now my system is complete. Got a great deal on it too. 

Dust not sexy


----------



## Kasm279 (Jun 13, 2013)

Not really all that sexy.. oh well.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 13, 2013)

i got this drive home like 40mins ago for the small system i am building for my gf ^^
















it's second handed but still got warranty until 2017 from WD so it's good


----------



## d1nky (Jun 13, 2013)

are HDDs still sexy these days?

thought they are like ya ford fiesta compared to ya lotus elise. (ssd)


----------



## emissary42 (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Thrackan (Jun 13, 2013)

emissary42 said:


> http://mods.hardwareluxx.de/emissary42/asusm5e/vintage/e42_1436FXb.jpg



That is one hell of a crisp photo... Damn!


----------



## pdimar1 (Jun 13, 2013)

emissary42 said:


> http://mods.hardwareluxx.de/emissary42/asusm5e/vintage/e42_1436FXb.jpg



pretty close right there


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> are HDDs still sexy these days?
> 
> thought they are like ya ford fiesta compared to ya lotus elise. (ssd)



it's not that slow actually it's a Black disk (if i am not wrong) just for Enterprise and it's still sexy i got warranty 

but ofc i can feel having a Samsung 830 128gb SSD in my own machine and then going over to this drive, but it starts fairly oki, and speeds looks good, with a new installed Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 64bit on it:






it's SATA2 3.0gb/s with 7200rpm and 64mb cache.

but i have promised my gf a ssd later, if i change mine out or if i buy her one when there is money for it ^^;


----------



## d1nky (Jun 14, 2013)

i know that same feeling i got a 3gbs 7200rpm HDD and well when im on a windows partition on it..... im like today please....

even with massive overclocks for benching i feel like somethings wrong... oh yea HDD lol


and ripjaws are ace... ive had two sets of em. 

the newer design are miles better. sinks a lil different and im running 2400mhz 11-12-11-33 at 1.6v
i best take some high res pics if i can.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Jun 14, 2013)

This is sexy for me


----------



## d1nky (Jun 14, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> This is sexy for me



you guys running a LN2 session? 


if so please post some pics/vids on the extreme overclocking thread, its gone quiet on there.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Jun 14, 2013)

Lol I said smth about a livestreaming but its too hard to do one when you have competitors chasing your scores xD

There is smth to work on, smth that u will see it here... part of it will include xtreme oc.
I will make a video or even a livestreaming of it 

Update:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2922131&postcount=68


----------



## DOM (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 19, 2013)

Hmm I wonder how it clocks.... Time will tell.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 19, 2013)

What motherboard and ram you using???


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 19, 2013)

These exact parts  




http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Kingston/HyperX_Beast_2400C11/




http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/Z87-GD65_GAMING/


----------



## radrok (Jun 19, 2013)

Man that MSI board is sure a success


----------



## HammerON (Jun 19, 2013)

You will like that board


----------



## GamerGuy (Jun 19, 2013)

Cooler Master Storm Trigger Cherry Green


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 19, 2013)

GamerGuy said:


> Cooler Master Storm Trigger Cherry Green
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v333/mikeysg/20130609_171631_zpsbd080772.jpg



Interesting, I had not yet seen the Green switches. How do they feel compared to say, Red?


----------



## GamerGuy (Jun 19, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Interesting, I had not yet seen the Green switches. How do they feel compared to say, Red?


Can't really compared to Red since they feel and sound so different. A better comparison would be to Blue, it is tactile, you'd feel a bump like the Blue, and is just as clicky as Blue. Only real difference between them  is that Green is stiffer/heavier. red is too different to compare or describe since it is linear, you don't feel the bump, and is non-clicky. I'm using the Green on my 2nd rig and it's just fine for gaming, though my fave switches for gaming are Red and Black.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 19, 2013)

havent posted here in a while.... 

so have fun 





































my phone doesnt do my hardware any justice XD

oh, this is my new card btw


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 19, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> havent posted here in a while....
> 
> so have fun
> 
> ...



Wow congrats on your new purchase.  The 7790 is an awesome card. Make sure you get a good monitor. I recently got a Dell S2240M IPS LED 22" Full HD 1080p monitor for one of my clients and it is damn awesome. Costs 8500 Rs in MD Computers. And one mistake while taking photos. You kept all the devices in your bed which has the cloth. Static electricity is inevitable you know. Just thought I should let you know because you know what happened to my motherboard recently.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 19, 2013)

lol
not much static build up. if you dont rub rub.

plus most pics the system was running i.e. connected to ground.

this is atleast 3x better than my prev card. im amazed


----------



## d1nky (Jun 19, 2013)

DDD how is your gts450 so clean and new looking?!


 new card!!!!!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 19, 2013)

i cleaned it hoping it would fix it miraculously XD


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 20, 2013)

Test rig CPU MOBO RAM are now here no time to play yet must finish reviews first......... no.. must resist... shiny hard..ware..........


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 20, 2013)

wasnt dave reviewing that? i swear he posted some dragons before....


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> wasnt dave reviewing that? i swear he posted some dragons before....



Yes, I sent him the board and memory out of my review samples. I tried to get him a chip too, but failed. Seems W1zz took care of that, so now Crazy has some extra review work to do, testing the older coolers with Haswell. I curious to hear his results.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 20, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, I sent him the board and memory out of my review samples. I tried to get him a chip too, but failed. Seems W1zz took care of that, so now Crazy has some extra review work to do, testing the older coolers with Haswell. I curious to hear his results.



Nice of you to share


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Nice of you to share



I'd feel like a jerk if his test platform was stuck on SKT2011 just because he couldn't get a board and some ram, and TPU readers then got outdated and non-relevant content. I supplied the CPU, board and ram he currently uses, too. I do what I can to help make TPU a success. We all do, you included.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 20, 2013)

Yea either Dave is a truly nice individual or I am blackmailing him eitherway its good for TPU


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 20, 2013)

Canadian Dave doesn't do what Canadian Dave does for Canadian Dave.
Canadian Dave does what Canadian Dave does becuase Canadian Dave is... Canadian Dave


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 21, 2013)

DDD, you could join my Evergreen Islands club, with that card of yours.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 21, 2013)

Old:





New:





Thanks HammerON for the great deal!!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 21, 2013)

My chandelier is reflected in the pics


----------



## d1nky (Jun 21, 2013)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130621/Water Block.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130621/Water Block 2.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130621/Water Block 1.jpg
> 
> My chandelier is reflected in the pics




theyre lush!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 21, 2013)

Bye, sexy hardware :


----------



## HammerON (Jun 21, 2013)

Where is it going? Back to the supplier?



d1nky said:


> theyre lush!



They are pretty
However I wish that they didn't say "Titan" on them as they are for my GTX 780's.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 21, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Where is it going? Back to the supplier?



MSI asked for their hardware back, reneging on the deal we had. So I am sending it all back. I now have a tonne of work to do re-testing the already tested boards with other VGAs. MSI is a bunch of...


----------



## HammerON (Jun 21, 2013)

Man that sucks:shadedshu
Sorry Dave.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 21, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Man that sucks:shadedshu
> Sorry Dave.



Yep, over 200 hours invested in testing and doing review work, all for just $40. I'm an idiot, and this is a valuable lesson. It's not your fault. I'm pretty pissed, however. It's not like I don't have other boards, however, so there's no time for that, I gotta get to work. Need reviews for next week, and it's Friday. Unbelievable.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 21, 2013)

HammerON said:


> They are pretty
> However I wish that they didn't say "Titan" on them as they are for my GTX 780's.



would that writing buff off?!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 22, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Yep, over 200 hours invested in testing and doing review work, all for just $40. I'm an idiot, and this is a valuable lesson. It's not your fault. I'm pretty pissed, however. It's not like I don't have other boards, however, so there's no time for that, I gotta get to work. Need reviews for next week, and it's Friday. Unbelievable.



that sucks. why did they ask them back? what pissed them off?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 22, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> that sucks. why did they ask them back? what pissed them off?



I dunno. Nothing apparantly, they say it's just pendantic stuff(my words, not theirs), and I'll not bore you with the drama since that's not really appropriate.

However, I did promise some people I'd look at these boards, but they are already on their way back to MSI, so that's just a heads up.


Meanwhile(and now I feel like I'm playing fanboy saying this, but really, that's not the case), I'm memory clocking on ASUS.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 22, 2013)

never liked MSI stuff anyway. their VRMs are too feeble for indian climate XD


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 22, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> never liked MSI stuff anyway. their VRMs are too feeble for indian climate XD



Actually, these new boards use some truly good parts. They have some really great products right now, hardware-wise, they need some minor BIOS tweaking and that's all. The rest is just political BS, and I don't play games. I could portray this differently if I wanted, but honestly, their Z87 boards are pretty good and they chose the right mix of parts this time. They got that award from Computex for good reasons.

I really do put excessive abuse on boards myself, more than MSI's testing center does, and they've held up pretty good. If I'm not breaking them, you won't either.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 22, 2013)

It's a bit stink of of MSI but I'm sure one of the other mobo makers will step up


----------



## maijaron (Jun 22, 2013)

really nice shots here!... 

Anyway, i will never understand people who like to "tune" the look of their cases and stuff  PC is for working not for putting as a design element


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 22, 2013)

maijaron said:


> PC is for working



thats why you dont get it.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 22, 2013)

maijaron said:


> really nice shots here!...
> 
> Anyway, i will never understand people who like to "tune" the look of their cases and stuff  PC is for working not for putting as a design element



its just as much for show as it is work for some people.  There is nothing wrong with having a pleasing to the eye case/components.


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2013)

-


----------



## d1nky (Jun 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> -
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130622/N3 WTF.jpg



nice spray job


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## HammerON (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## dj-electric (Jun 25, 2013)

Got his cousin here


----------



## dumo (Jun 26, 2013)

Just arrived...


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 26, 2013)

Sexy pics






















































































































































Ps. That's my old motherboard, it now rests in peace(was in warranty so I got refund as it or a similar product was unavailable)

Here comes the new one.

TPU = TechPowerUp.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 26, 2013)

i thik the oem for your psu is frontech.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 26, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i thik the oem for your psu is frontech.



No idea. In the PCB somewhere, it is written www.yx-gp.com
I tried to access it and it appears funny.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 27, 2013)

itsakjt said:


>



Is that the Rasna fruit gain mix?


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 27, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Is that the Rasna fruit gain mix?



LOL no idea.


----------



## dumo (Jun 27, 2013)

OCF-M is like MVG last year


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 27, 2013)

Here comes the inside scoop of my rig after installing the new motherboard.


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 27, 2013)

the thread name is SEXY HARDWARE NOT ANY HARDWARE CLOSE UP PICS !! 

If you dont have some high end hardware dont bother with random stuff !!!  Because i do not care and that s....t do not turn my curiosity !!! 


The thread is already f.... up !!

Excuse my language but're bored !!


People you agree with me or not ?


----------



## d1nky (Jun 27, 2013)

NO..... beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

but yea close up and sexy would help


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 27, 2013)

i think just the pictures need to be sexy and close ups, who cares about the hardware. lately a lot of them have not.

reposting


----------



## d1nky (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## itsakjt (Jun 27, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> the thread name is SEXY HARDWARE NOT ANY HARDWARE CLOSE UP PICS !!
> 
> If you dont have some high end hardware dont bother with random stuff !!!  Because i do not care and that s....t do not turn my curiosity !!!
> 
> ...



Well if you don't like, simply don't bother. And behave nicely. 
This thread never ever mentioned that one can only post pics of high end hardware. The financial condition of everyone is not the same. 

There are even pics of ancient big sized graphics cards which ARE SEXY! So I think you need the definition of "sexy"!

I considered this forum to be a place of friendly and helpful people but you just made the difference!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 27, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> the thread name is SEXY HARDWARE NOT ANY HARDWARE CLOSE UP PICS !!
> 
> If you dont have some high end hardware dont bother with random stuff !!!  Because i do not care and that s....t do not turn my curiosity !!!
> 
> ...



This thread, by definition in the first post, is for close-ups of HARDWARE. That's it. It can be old, new, powerful, or budget. If it's a close-up shot of computer hardware, it belongs here:





jbunch07 said:


> This club is for up-close pictures of hardware only.
> Please do not post pictures that could go in case gallery or other sections, only high quality close-ups of hardware.


^Directly from the first post^

If that bores you, then either stop checking this thread or just shutup about it. We are not here to cater to you or anyone else. This is a TECH and PC forum. This is NOT a high-end/enthusiast-class forum. Go to Xtreme Systems if that's all you're interested in.
The fact that you even bitched in the first place says a lot about you, Animalpak.



itsakjt said:


> Well if you don't like, simply don't bother. *And behave nicely.*
> This thread never ever mentioned that one can only post pics of high end hardware. *The financial condition of everyone is not the same. *
> 
> There are even pics of ancient big sized graphics cards which ARE SEXY! So I think you need the definition of "sexy"!
> ...


Wholeheartedly agree. Certain parts were bolded for emphasis.

*NOW LET'S GET BACK ON TRACK WITH SOME CLOSE-UPS!*


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 27, 2013)

Close ups then. 

AMD 880G chipset(Asus M4A88TD-M EVO/USB3 motherboard)






AMD SB850 southbridge






ITE8721F Super IO chip











Asus PCI-E USB 3.0 card(NEC/Renesas controller) - I still have it.


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## khemist (Jun 27, 2013)

Just trying out new cam.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 28, 2013)

Gigabyte Z87X-OC.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 28, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Close ups then.
> 
> AMD 880G chipset(Asus M4A88TD-M EVO/USB3 motherboard)
> 
> ...



you need some picture taking lessons  youre giving that phone a bad name.

use flash in all the closeups, unless you are taking them in sunlight.
have ISO set to lowest. it removes granyness
Decrease the exposure, it will remove blurriness
change image softness to soft, or hard. which ever suits better.
let it focus properly before you take the picture.
dont get the phone too close. about 6in away should be best for you i think. your phone is better at landscape pictures. not macro ones.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 28, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> you need some picture taking lessons  youre giving that phone a bad name.
> 
> use flash in all the closeups, unless you are taking them in sunlight.
> have ISO set to lowest. it removes granyness
> ...



LOL correct.  I suck at taking photos. 
Anyways, the pics are taken with my cousin's Sony WX50.
I am very bad at taking photos. Thanks for the tips. Will apply them the next time I take close-ups. 
The pics of the new mobo and its related pics are taken with my friend's Sony Xperia U.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 28, 2013)

yes i was talking about the xperia U. a lot of people i know have it.
the pics in my prev post were all taken with my phone. ofcourse i had to take on average 5 shots per pic, to get the settigns just right XD.

the blue led one came out beautifully i think.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 28, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> yes i was talking about the xperia U. a lot of people i know have it.
> the pics in my prev post were all taken with my phone. ofcourse i had to take on average 5 shots per pic, to get the settigns just right XD.
> 
> the blue led one came out beautifully i think.



True.


----------



## radrok (Jun 28, 2013)

Just arrived. Gonna find its brother asap 

Too bad retailers are gouging on the 960GB variant, but I'm patient.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2013)

ramsinks fell off my primary 5870 and jammed the fan, so i took some closeups of the sexy hardware.













This is how they were sitting, stuck in place to the main heatsink.




Just enough adhesive residue to collect hair...


----------



## radrok (Jun 28, 2013)

Omg Mussels you can say you have manly Vram


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2013)

radrok said:


> Omg Mussels you can say you have manly Vram



eat up your AMD crunchio's, it'll put hair on your VRM's!


thankfully i have an entire spare set of heatsinks + VRM sinks so i just replaced all of them and cleaned the fan.


----------



## radrok (Jun 28, 2013)

So basically next time someone asks how to remove ramsinks/vrmsinks safely we can say "just a lil bit of patience, they'll fall off eventually"


----------



## d1nky (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## tom_mili (Jun 30, 2013)

Thought I should share my findings when I am bored at 2 am like now 


http://img.techpowerup.org/130630/IMG_0984.jpg[/IMGl]

[IMG]http://img.techpowerup.org/130630/IMG_0986.jpg






The colours blend awesomely. I wish I had bigger window and could turn off that blue led on the mobo 

Also a bonus pic 






Thanks for reading


----------



## radrok (Jul 1, 2013)

Look what just arrived 







Gonna unbox it later this day


----------



## t_ski (Jul 1, 2013)

tom_mili said:


> I wish I had bigger window and could turn off that blue led on the mobo



Desolder and replace


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 1, 2013)

I believe this counts as sexy:









A particular mod on here built a new system and parted out his old system. Seeing the price, I couldn't pass on this, lol.
For those keeping score, that's 3 

Sorry for the crappy cell pic. Those lines didn't show up when I zoomed in on my phone.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 1, 2013)

Close up pics again. Taken on friend's Samsung Galaxy ACE. It was given to me for repair and this was how I tested the camera.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 1, 2013)

ive got a broken galaxy ace, i use it for pics and the images arent half as good as those!


----------



## emissary42 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## cadaveca (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 2, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130702/rog_logo.jpg



Maximus VI?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 2, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Maximus VI?



HERO. Extra pic from my review shoot(which will be all done soon).


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive got a broken galaxy ace, i use it for pics and the images arent half as good as those!



Well you can donate it to me.  The phone I repaired was water damaged. Fortunately the LCD and digitizer were not damaged. The PCB was slightly damaged and would not turn on. I replaced a diode and some SMD capacitors and desoldered the damaged RTC battery and it now works good as new. The battery is damaged because all these days while the PCB was shorted, he had put the battery inside the phone which damaged it. It would not work more than 40 mins if screen is on and some work is done. He said he's gonna buy a new battery. 
When he took the phone to the service center, they said that the PCB needs to be changed and it will take a lot of money so better buy new one.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 4, 2013)

i pick this up today, it got shipped to me, and i brought it second handed but brand new never used or opened...

i brought it for about 154USD / 120euros and normal price is around 297USD / 232euro so i don't think it's a bad price i paid ^^






















more pics may come later ^^;


----------



## GamerGuy (Jul 4, 2013)

My first non-Cherry MX mechanical KB....


----------



## emissary42 (Jul 5, 2013)

Legendary or infamous ddr3?^^


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 5, 2013)

GamerGuy said:


> My first non-Cherry MX mechanical KB....
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v333/mikeysg/20130704_211714_zps718b5553.jpg



With this switch technology? http://deskthority.net/wiki/Topre_switch Interesting...

I have a board with Cherry MX Brown switches since last Wednesday afternoon. I still bottom out a bit too much, but I am starting to get used to the KB.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jul 5, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> With this switch technology? http://deskthority.net/wiki/Topre_switch Interesting...
> 
> I have a board with Cherry MX Brown switches since last Wednesday afternoon. I still bottom out a bit too much, but I am starting to get used to the KB.


Yep, first time, no 2nd time I'm trying a non Cherry switch KB (my first being the buckling spring Lexmark Model M). I'm surprised that I like it so much, it feels quite similar to my Model M, but much quieter. 





BTW, exactly what Cherry Brown mechanical keyboard did you get?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh, it is a Qpad MK-50. It got a 9.0 in a TPU review, although that is not the reason i bought it. It is the cheapest mech KB I can get with Cherry Browns in my locale, other choices were a Ducky Zero for 96 Euro incl shipping (8 euros more, but no wrist rest and shorter warranty) or a >100 euro Logitech G710+ with bells and whistles I do not need (my second choice switch, MX clear, meant importing a DE keyboard from Germany).

Anyway, I am starting to love it.


----------



## dumo (Jul 7, 2013)

OCF-M & MVIE


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 9, 2013)

i got this one home yesterday:





i hope i will have time to test it later today ^^;

(Sry for the crappy pic, it's just a quick shot before i leave... )


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 9, 2013)

The new SSD now mounted as you can see is adapted the original holes do not match those on the frame of the 5.25 bay so i made two holes with screws and bolts.

Im done with mechanical hard drives i have one external, no more HDD's inside of the case with tickling noise.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 9, 2013)

this is what £100 wasted in fans looks like lol


----------



## khemist (Jul 9, 2013)

Just got this - CM Storm White Quickfire TK - Limited Edition - Brown switches.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 9, 2013)

some more pics of the Asus ThunderFX for my wifes pc, and it's running atm with Windows 8.1 Pro where i got the ROG ThunderFX software to work for now ^^





















sry for the pure quality, i used my phone but i guess the light is just too much sometimes :/


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 10, 2013)

khemist said:


> [url]http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/8273/ztmb.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Just got this - CM Storm White Quickfire TK - Limited Edition - Brown switches.



I love the MX Browns, they really type comfortably and gaming goes well on it.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## RCoon (Jul 10, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> [url]http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/IMG_2021_zps25744dd0.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/IMG_2017_zps763a4ae1.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



I NEED A HERO
I'M HOLDING OUT FOR A- etc etc etc
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2937932&postcount=19
Looks sexy to me.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 10, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


>



i neeed a hero..........

rcoon ya beat me to it lol

check my song out on that page!
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186786


----------



## RCoon (Jul 10, 2013)

Decided as the File server has been on permanently and its getting hot to give the bitch a clean. To my suprise, the cooler is still shiny. So I decided to dump in something I freshly baked in the oven just minutes ago to get the bitch working:














DAT VRM COOLING









Back where the bitch belongs


----------



## d1nky (Jul 10, 2013)

are those weights in the corner??

flex those guns


----------



## RCoon (Jul 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> are those weights in the corner??
> 
> flex those guns



They make excellent alarm clock stands. EZ curl bar and tricep bar! I have a dynamo powerball somewhere around here...


----------



## SimpleTECH (Jul 12, 2013)

Testing out my new lens..


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 12, 2013)

SimpleTECH said:


> Testing out my new lens..
> 
> http://oi41.tinypic.com/oscz6b.jpg
> 
> ...



I don't know where you came from, but those are damn nice shots.
Have you had a chance to clock that RAM yet?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Decided as the File server has been on permanently and its getting hot to give the bitch a clean. To my suprise, the cooler is still shiny. So I decided to dump in something I freshly baked in the oven just minutes ago to get the bitch working:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130710/WP_000104.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130710/WP_000105.jpg
> ...


Jesus! those white cathodes in the one case? 
I betcha algae would love to colonize in that loop 

Great pix man!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 12, 2013)

here is the home for my Intel 520 240gb SSD ^^;


----------



## SimpleTECH (Jul 12, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> I don't know where you came from, but those are damn nice shots.
> Have you had a chance to clock that RAM yet?



LOL!  Thanks.  

Actually I've been binning several different sets.  So far the best I've gotten out of them is 2200MHz 9-11-11-28-1T 1.55v

I tried for higher with looser timings but couldn't get it POST.  :shadedshu


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 12, 2013)

SimpleTECH said:


> Testing out my new lens..
> 
> http://oi41.tinypic.com/oscz6b.jpg
> 
> ...



Damn sexy pictures there! 

I think the new lens is working great.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 13, 2013)

i took off all the caps on my TTeSport Meka G1 keyboard to clean it underneath, i have had it for 8months or something already and seriously it looks horrible between the caps even i vacuum it a lot...



Spoiler
















after i cleaned it, and yes there will always be a hair or two even when i got a cat so bare with it 

Cherry MX Black ^^;


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Netic (Jul 13, 2013)

New build:

















File server:


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 13, 2013)

if fans are hardware...



click for bigger image
took it with a good camera


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 13, 2013)

clicking gives me a smaller image than what is posted in the thread


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2013)

Here's my Sexy hardware.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 13, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> clicking gives me a smaller image than what is posted in the thread



I get a larger one that can be resized until it is even bigger, by clicking on it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 13, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I get a larger one that can be resized until it is even bigger, by clicking on it.



he must have tried right after i posrted it, but was before beta testing 
i fixed it immediately.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 13, 2013)

My new GPU


----------



## khemist (Jul 13, 2013)

Enjoy!.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jul 14, 2013)

My latest purchase, a Ducky DK9008 Cherry Blue, it's a used KB om good working condition. I'd gotten it in preparation of some new custom key caps I'd be getting next month. Meanwhile, I'm testing it to ensure it's in 100% working order as I have a 3 days trial run with it. After that, I'm going to remove all the key caps, give them a thorough washing, air dust the gaps between the switch and await the new caps....


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 14, 2013)

HD 7970


----------



## d1nky (Jul 14, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> HD 7970
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130714/941231_576997365699814_625040484_n.jpg
> 
> ...



is it voltage locked??

ok theres going to be a million jokes for this so i had to be first!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> is it voltage locked??
> 
> ok theres going to be a million jokes for this so i had to be first!



haha


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 14, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> HD 7970
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130714/941231_576997365699814_625040484_n.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice, you make it?


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 14, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> HD 7970
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130714/941231_576997365699814_625040484_n.jpg
> 
> ...



I was seeing this thing on Facebook.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 14, 2013)

tigger said:


> Nice, you make it?



nope I didn't make it, but I have legos and may plan on making my own 7970


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 14, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> nope I didn't make it, but I have legos and may plan on making my own 7970



Also you can make a mobo,cpu, ummmm whole rig from legos.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 14, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Also you can make a mobo,cpu, ummmm whole rig from legos.



send me some legos and ill make a rig ^^ would be a fun project, ill probably recreate my rig its an original black phantom case would need like 10,000+ legos


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 14, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> HD 7970
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130714/941231_576997365699814_625040484_n.jpg
> 
> ...




it looks like its already been bricked XD


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 14, 2013)

My other GPU. replacing the thermal compound as its overheating. When playing Crysis it gets up to 90c


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2013)

ack, hold thine camera still!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 14, 2013)

Mussels said:


> ack, hold thine camera still!



Lol ok


----------



## TissueBox (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## SimpleTECH (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Animalpak (Jul 15, 2013)

Bay reservoir ready to kick in ! By Bitspower !


----------



## SonDa5 (Jul 15, 2013)

4770k
THE LID.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 15, 2013)

artifacts??


----------



## SonDa5 (Jul 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> artifacts??





More like a spiritual hell for Haswell  over clockers.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Aquinus (Jul 17, 2013)

Here is why I love being a system administrator and a developer at work. I get to have fun with software and hardware all day. This totals 256GB of memory. 192GB of fully buffered DDR3 and 64GB of DDR2 FB.

We have 8 enterprise grade SSDs that are 512Gb a pop coming soon.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2013)

but can it run crysis?


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 17, 2013)

Mussels said:


> but can it run crysis?



Just add a video card. I suspect the Radeon Express with 16Mb of VRAM won't cut it. 

Edit: Just imagine what the rest of my desk looks like. I have Mac laptops all over it.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Here is why I love being a system administrator and a developer at work. I get to have fun with software and hardware all day. This totals 256GB of memory. 192GB of fully buffered DDR3 and 64GB of DDR2 FB.
> 
> We have 8 enterprise grade SSDs that are 512Gb a pop coming soon.
> 
> ...



2 months back I ordered 128GB of memory for our virtual servers and 2TB of SSD's, it was so exciting to have it all in my hands. Then it got depressing when I had to install it in one of the school's servers and not mine :<
Literally just had an AC unit pump fail, water spilled all over one of my IT suites and had to evacuate the room and remove PC's from the area of leakage. Carpet is soaked. Luckily in 5 days it's the summer holidays for the kids, so I know what I'll be doing over summer, along with redoing the Outlook server and reintegrating the MIS server for staff registers -_-


----------



## radrok (Jul 17, 2013)

^^^

That's what I call surprise watercooling.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 17, 2013)

SonDa5 said:


> 4770k
> THE LID.
> 
> http://minidriven.com/Delid/THELID.jpg



is it only me thats getting green stripes (artifacts) at the bottom of this pic??

and now theyre gone....


----------



## RCoon (Jul 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> is it only me thats getting green stripes (artifacts) at the bottom of this pic??
> 
> And now theyre gone....



OOOOOOOH d1nky your pc is F***ED!!!!


----------



## d1nky (Jul 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> OOOOOOOH d1nky your pc is F***ED!!!!



i got a feeling its going down hill with all this benching LOL

i wrote artifacts a few posts up. its only that picture tho?? software bug i hope. 

well it still kicks ass in benches, so hopefully itll last till winter 


(i got a feeling sonda is fucking with my head and swapping a dodgy pic hahaha)


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 17, 2013)

what artifacts pic? i cant see any


----------



## SonDa5 (Jul 17, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> what artifacts pic? i cant see any



I thought he was talking about the quality of the photo.  

Yeah his pc is on its ways out.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 17, 2013)

SonDa5 said:


> I thought he was talking about the quality of the photo.
> 
> Yeah his pc is on its ways out.



NOOOOOOOO!!

hopefully its a bug because its fine with stress tests/gaming and everything else.

just this one pic from sonda is sometimes artifacted!.......... 

or its dying.....


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!
> 
> hopefully its a bug because its fine with stress tests/gaming and everything else.
> 
> ...



maybe back down on the CPU and GPU overclocks slightly?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 17, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> maybe back down on the CPU and GPU overclocks slightly?



cough* at stock *cough


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> cough* at stock *cough



lol.


----------



## dumo (Jul 17, 2013)

Amazing stuff just arrived







Will reveal it in time..


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 17, 2013)

dumo said:


> Amazing stuff just arrived
> 
> http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/9787/3qm2.jpg
> 
> Will reveal it in time..



Meh. just ship it to me.


----------



## dumo (Jul 18, 2013)

I saw pictures, but in real it just so small. A quarter in middle of socket looks gigantic.

Hard to believe it can clock 6Ghz+ and 4000+ on imc


----------



## Jetster (Jul 18, 2013)

dumo said:


> Amazing stuff just arrived
> 
> http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/9787/3qm2.jpg
> 
> Will reveal it in time..


Only on this forum do we really know how to appreciate boxes


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 18, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Only on this forum do we really know how to appreciate boxes



cats know how to appreciate boxes as well


----------



## HammerON (Jul 18, 2013)

dumo said:


> Amazing stuff just arrived
> 
> http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/9787/3qm2.jpg
> 
> Will reveal it in time..



Tease


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Meh. just ship it to me.





dumo said:


> I saw pictures, but in real it just so small. A quarter in middle of socket looks gigantic.
> 
> Hard to believe it can clock 6Ghz+ and 4000+ on imc





de.das.dude said:


> cats know how to appreciate boxes as well





HammerON said:


> Tease




It smells like apples. Golden delicious, in fact.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> It smells like apples. Golden delicious, in fact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, come on Dave!
We're already waiting to see what's in the other box, and now you taunt us with this?!
You're evil, man. Just evil.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 19, 2013)

At least I gave a further hint! I didn't start this game!, Don't hate da playa!








Aquinus said:


> Here is why I love being a system administrator and a developer at work. I get to have fun with software and hardware all day. This totals 256GB of memory. 192GB of fully buffered DDR3 and 64GB of DDR2 FB.
> 
> We have 8 enterprise grade SSDs that are 512Gb a pop coming soon.
> 
> ...



Dude, wanna sell me the empty memory trays when you're done? Send me a PM, I could use 3 or 4.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 19, 2013)

Look NO pits, scratches or dents..... NO IC... only PK3


----------



## RCoon (Jul 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130719/2013-07-19 01.40.06.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130719/2013-07-19 01.42.07.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130719/2013-07-19 01.42.39.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130719/2013-07-19 01.43.09.jpg
> ...



Hang on there buddy, my imaging software says its been recompressed YOU FILTHY GRANDMA MURDERING LIAR.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130719/2013-07-19 01.40.06.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130719/2013-07-19 01.42.07.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130719/2013-07-19 01.42.39.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130719/2013-07-19 01.43.09.jpg
> ...





RCoon said:


> Hang on there buddy, my imaging software says its been recompressed YOU FILTHY GRANDMA MURDERING LIAR.



LMAO


----------



## d1nky (Jul 19, 2013)

i just screamed like a lil girl laughing that hard! 

im getting hardware paranoia, my idle on my gpu is high. so ive re-sat it like 4 times. and i noticed it clocks up at idle. even done a malware/virus/bitcoin scan. tried a tighter fit, looser and still the same

hardware accelaration is off... and yet idles high 38*c and clocks up sometimes. 

i know ambients are high but im gettin worried shes going to end up like a murdered grandma with two bullets in the head LOL


----------



## RCoon (Jul 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i just screamed like a lil girl laughing that hard!
> 
> im getting hardware paranoia, my idle on my gpu is high. so ive re-sat it like 4 times. and i noticed it clocks up at idle. even done a malware/virus/bitcoin scan.
> 
> ...



Check taskmgr for a process called IEHighUtil.exe
If you find it, kill it, and its somewhere in C:\Program Data, also do a windows run command for %appdata% and search around there.

38 doesnt seem that high, and mine occasionally clocks higher at idle when I have browsers loaded or steam minimised.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 19, 2013)

ive done those searches and ran combofix, its all clean.

its probably hardware paranoia as ambients are pretty high and my fan idles at 10% which is barely moving. 

i even broke 60*c fully loaded which worried me haha


----------



## RCoon (Jul 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive done those searches and ran combofix, its all clean.
> 
> its probably hardware paranoia as ambients are pretty high and my fan idles at 10% which is barely moving.
> 
> i even broke 60*c fully loaded which worried me haha



with fan speed at 10% I'm not surprised it hit 38 degrees. All GPU's I've had idled at 30% fan speed for temps around 31-33 degrees.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 19, 2013)

I have the fan spinning at 40% and the card is idling at 36-37 degree C. Ambient is 31 degree C.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 19, 2013)

its asus and their quietness. hits 27% at 60*c lol ambients are about 30*c now... must be paranoia!

heres a pic so not off subject


----------



## Roph (Jul 19, 2013)

And for a bonus, here's my old PC which is now a network / headless fileserver, among other things. E5200 and Radeon 4670, both underclocked and passively cooled.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jul 19, 2013)

Not exactly hardware, but related....in a manner. Just got my new Topre dye-sublimated blue PBT key caps for my Topre Realforce 103UB-55G, the space bar is too short as it's meant for a 104 key KB, so I'd no choice but to retain the original space bar....


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2013)

i must admit, i really like that color scheme. the black spacebar doesnt look bad.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jul 19, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i must admit, i really like that color scheme. the black spacebar doesnt look bad.


Well, if you like that, wait till I get a set of Topre yellow key caps, they really brighten up the KB and stand right out against the black case. Also reserved a white Filco MJ ninja....can't wait to get 'em all!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 19, 2013)

Look what just arrived 









Bwahahaha


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 19, 2013)

I got one of those too. It had a couple of these in it.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 19, 2013)

My Golden Apple:






https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z87IPRO/


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> My Golden Apple:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130718/DSCF0025.jpg
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z87IPRO/



That is one sweet board there


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 19, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> That is one sweet board there



Yes, yes it is.








More soon!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I got one of those too. It had a couple of these in it.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=51928&stc=1&d=1374266692





bitch please. go big or go home


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 20, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Look what just arrived
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img542/364/wb58.jpg
> 
> ...



Did it contain awesome?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 20, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Did it contain awesome?



yep


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 20, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> yep



pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jul 20, 2013)

Mussels said:


> bitch please. go big or go home
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130719/Capture100.jpg


Does the "why do you need so many hard drives" conversation need to be brought up again? 
Testing out the camera on a new keyboard and sleeved cables.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 20, 2013)

I worry to much about a 4 Tb drives failing. Thats a lot of data and as drives get bigger so do the failure rates. Although still pretty low


----------



## khemist (Jul 20, 2013)

Got a replacement top to be fitted when i can be bothered, excuse the microcracks.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 20, 2013)

What the majestic box brought


----------



## GamerGuy (Jul 21, 2013)

My latest mechanical KB, I'm having this mechanical KB fetish real bad, a white Filco Majestouch NINJA Cherry Black. I'd sapped out the white key caps with my spare black NINJA key caps.....looks good even if I do say so myself.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## SimpleTECH (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 22, 2013)

are tholse aluminium there for galvanic corossion? or looks?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 22, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> are tholse aluminium there for galvanic corossion? or looks?



My guess is that they are silver kill coils.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 22, 2013)

ahh biocide...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 22, 2013)

Raijintek have sent me their lineup of coolers to test so look forward to these appearing soon.  
For those that can't wait maybe try your luck with Raijintek's Facebook giveaway
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88968940858.1073741828.458709824198773&type=1


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 22, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Raijintek have sent me their lineup of coolers to test so look forward to these appearing soon.
> For those that can't wait maybe try your luck with Raijintek's Facebook giveaway
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88968940858.1073741828.458709824198773&type=1
> 
> ...



I'm looking forward to the Ereboss review


----------



## dumo (Jul 22, 2013)

M6F and M6I


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 22, 2013)

dumo said:


> M6F and M6I
> 
> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/5357/eb1w.png



You got a better box than I did. I'm jealous.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 22, 2013)

random murderer said:


> i'm looking forward to the ereboss review :d



+1


----------



## Grnfinger (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Animalpak (Jul 23, 2013)

Waiting for the GPU...


----------



## SimpleTECH (Jul 23, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> Waiting for the GPU...



Hopefully this colors your fancy..


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 23, 2013)

Needs wider focus and some photoshop.


----------



## SimpleTECH (Jul 23, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Needs wider focus and some photoshop.



In due time.  Still a newbie with this camera (even though I've had it for close to 2 years).  

EDIT:  And my lighting really is that bad.  Damn basement only has one light bulb on either end.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 23, 2013)

SimpleTECH said:


> In due time.  Still a newbie with this camera (even though I've had it for close to 2 years).



Heh. I know nothing about cameras or taking pictures. I use a $139 camera for my review pics, even.

But I did notice I seem to have a wider focus angle. Probably just the differences in glass used, and I purposely shoot my pics wide and then crop in photoshop.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 23, 2013)

dumo said:


> M6F and M6I
> 
> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/5357/eb1w.png



No offense but how come there are electrolytic capacitors on the Supreme FX board?


----------



## t_ski (Jul 23, 2013)

SimpleTECH said:


> In due time.  Still a newbie with this camera (even though I've had it for close to 2 years).
> 
> EDIT:  And my lighting really is that bad.  Damn basement only has one light bulb on either end.



I used two clamp lights with 150W bulbs in each (I like the GE Reveal ones).


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 23, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Heh. I know nothing about cameras or taking pictures. I use a *$139* camera for my review pics, even.
> 
> But I did notice I seem to have a wider focus angle. Probably just the differences in glass used, and I purposely shoot my pics wide and then crop in photoshop.



youre reaaly good and modest then


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 23, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> No offense but how come there are electrolytic capacitors on the Supreme FX board?



Because electrolytics sound better than polymers(solid).


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 23, 2013)

SimpleTECH said:


> In due time.  Still a newbie with this camera (even though I've had it for close to 2 years).
> 
> EDIT:  And my lighting really is that bad.  Damn basement only has one light bulb on either end.



I use 5 23w 6500k CFL: bulbs I have 4 point up at a white board on the ceiling which reflects the light down so there is less shadow. I then use 1 as a point light to offer direct angled illumination. Its not hard to built a decent lighting set up I spent just $60-70 total to get where I am now.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 23, 2013)

here is some teasing more will be upped later...



Spoiler



(and there ain't only a magazine and a reciept there is also a small pack of Haribo Gummibears ^^ )


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 23, 2013)

as promised more pics ^^

i found this awesome name in the bios:








Spoiler



Her ist meine board und prozessor mit *Gummibärchen* 






Asus box and board:











Accessories:











Driver/Application DVD and case badge ofc:






board itself:






Some close up shorts:




































Heatpipe 






CPU socket close up:






the i5-4670k MALAY:











Other pics:
















Close up GTX670 DC2 4GB fan:


----------



## GamerGuy (Jul 24, 2013)

My latest acquisition, Roccat Kone XTD for my main rig.....the middle mouse (Tt Level 10M) will be my reserve mouse as I don't wish to sell it. The CM Xornet's the weapon of choice for my 3rd rig...


----------



## dumo (Jul 25, 2013)

M6I


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 25, 2013)

dumo said:


> M6I
> 
> http://img547.imageshack.us/img547/6963/slu0.jpg



nice ROG Impact


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Nordic (Jul 27, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130727/form.jpg



Tuff armor on a rog board? What is this?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 27, 2013)

james888 said:


> Tuff armor on a rog board? What is this?



ASUS Maximus VI Formula, kinda everything I've ever asked for in a motherboard, actually. Not everyone is gonna like the thermal armor, but I think everything else about the board is enough to make those ASUS fans that hate it still buy the board, and just remove it. Because that's pretty simple to do, actually.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 27, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130727/form.jpg



I do love the way the PCIe slots are set out on these mobos much better than their AMD equivalents take the CH IV Formula for example bloody stupid slot positions if you ask me it would have worked better with 

x1 x16 x16 x16 pci or x1 x16 pci x16 x16 or x1 x16 x16 pci x16 or x16 pci x1 x16 x16
but no they do x16 x1 pci x16 x16  making the PCIe x1 very close to the fans on the GPU in slot 1 x16 and and slot 3 x16 unusable because it's covered by the GPU cooler in slot x16 DUH idiots:shadedshu


----------



## GamerGuy (Jul 27, 2013)

Preparing for the set of Miami key caps, I'd taken off the top cover of my DK9008 and spray painted it white, a few layers later, when it was dry, I sprayed a couple of layers of clear lacquer to protect it. Since it's be a while before I'd get the Miami key caps, I decided to stick my Ducky white on white key caps on it first......looks like a Mac mod.


----------



## dumo (Jul 27, 2013)

M6I


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 27, 2013)

That looks a fair bit different to the Z87I-PRO I got here. EEEEEEEnterwestwing.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 27, 2013)

Bad picture, but this was a cool toy I was playing with:






Yes, those are my feet at the bottom of the screen for reference.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## RCoon (Jul 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130727/2013-07-2721.16.09.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130727/2013-07-2721.17.27.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130727/2013-07-2721.23.06.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130727/2013-07-2721.25.29.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130727/2013-07-2721.37.47.jpg



Gratz on 7950 crossfire. Probably one of my favourite GPU setups I've ever had hands down since the 8800 days


----------



## d1nky (Jul 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Gratz on 7950 crossfire. Probably one of my favourite GPU setups I've ever had hands down since the 8800 days



thanks, im currently borrowing it and seeing what xfire is like. 

ive heard so much comotion about it, i wanted to test it. and yea they look friggin awesome together. shame the second card doesnt oc for shit. wish i had sleevedd some more cables as well. 

if it works and is good ill be buying a 7970 or 7950 soon, then returning the fukas till i get a decdent oc'er lol


----------



## RCoon (Jul 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thanks, im currently borrowing it and seeing what xfire is like.
> 
> ive heard so much comotion about it, i wanted to test it. and yea they look friggin awesome together. shame the second card doesnt oc for shit. wish i had sleevedd some more cables as well.
> 
> if it works and is good ill be buying a 7970 or 7950 soon, then returning the fukas till i get a decdent oc'er lol



There isnt a great deal of commotion, the runt frames were only visible in about 10/400 games that I own, the rest either dont use crossfire, or produce about 200 FPS xD Skyrim was horribly obvious runt framing, along with Tomb Raider, FarCry 3 and a couple of others. As for everything else, xfire 7950's was great except from the temps. If you can manage to W/C two 7950's you'll be in for a treat. I managed 1Ghz core on STOCK volts, which was amazing, but they OC'd to 1.2ghz core on 1.2v but got way too hot in xfire, and very louds. W/C will obviously solve that.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130727/2013-07-2721.37.47.jpg



I lol'ed at my pic on your monitor in your pic


----------



## FireKillerGR (Jul 28, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130727/form.jpg


----------



## RCoon (Jul 29, 2013)

Computers on my network are too slow to start up. I demand everything be SSD'd






And yeah, I use a Razer Black Widow for work xD


----------



## d1nky (Jul 29, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Computers on my network are too slow to start up. I demand everything be SSD'd
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130729/WP_000124.jpg
> 
> And yeah, I use a Razer Black Widow for work xD



is that a photoshop or a million Samsung 840s


----------



## RCoon (Jul 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> is that a photoshop or a million Samsung 840s



Dont have time to Photoshop when I have 500 computers to reimage!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 29, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Dont have time to Photoshop when I have 500 computers to reimage!



But you have time to browse TPU


----------



## RCoon (Jul 29, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> But you have time to browse TPU



There is ALWAYS time for TPU


----------



## t_ski (Jul 29, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Dont have time to Photoshop when I have 500 computers to reimage!



Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 29, 2013)

Hmm. How many ssd's can you fit into a raid 0? Rcoon, I think you should find out for us with benchmarks...


----------



## d1nky (Jul 29, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I lol'ed at my pic on your monitor in your pic



i was hoping to start off a pic of monitor inside a monitor inside a monitor inside a monitor, but no one caught on lol



t_ski said:


> Ain't nobody got time for that!



PAHAHAHA

next time i hear trolls im going to post this! added to my playlist lol


----------



## t_ski (Jul 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i was hoping to start off a pic of monitor inside a monitor inside a monitor inside a monitor, but no one caught on lol


----------



## d1nky (Jul 29, 2013)

got to be pics to get the effect (like mirrors)

aint nobody got time for that ^^


----------



## RCoon (Jul 29, 2013)

t_ski said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130729/monitor378.jpg


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2013)

amidoinitrite?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jul 30, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130729/DSCF0008.jpg



Those are some huge boxes O.O


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2013)

I think so... am I?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 30, 2013)

Norton said:


> I think so... am I?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130729/MirrorPCdeeper.jpg








hay guies am I kewl too?


----------



## dumo (Jul 30, 2013)

Ram pot to hold gpu..


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 30, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Computers on my network are too slow to start up. I demand everything be SSD'd
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130729/WP_000124.jpg
> 
> And yeah, I use a Razer Black Widow for work xD



ey bro wanna give me one


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jul 30, 2013)

All aboard the band wagon


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 30, 2013)

lovers, in a dangerous time:


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2013)

we need a screenception thread


----------



## Nordic (Jul 30, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> lovers, in a dangerous time:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130729/twins.jpg



Is that what I think it is? Edit: Nvm. Saw your pm and the pic above confirming it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 30, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> All aboard the band wagon
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Zd4ZD6z.jpg


----------



## t_ski (Jul 30, 2013)

Wait, where am I?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 30, 2013)

trimming fat off your pc for it to be sexy means this -






and we've looped so much we're in a parallel universe


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 30, 2013)

lol you use internet explorer


----------



## d1nky (Jul 30, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> lol you use internet explorer



i have too, because it doesnt work which i like. and all my favourites are on here, easier when switching/re-installing OS as its linked to my msn on win8.

every new install my IE has been the same and kept all my old stuff.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 30, 2013)

Lol xd xd


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jul 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i have too, because it doesnt work which i like. and all my favourites are on here, easier when switching/re-installing OS as its linked to my msn on win8.
> 
> every new install my IE has been the same and kept all my old stuff.



Chrome syncs all your bookmarks/favorites, settings, and whatnot to your Google account. I found that IE takes an eternity to load, but that's just me.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Chrome syncs all your bookmarks/favorites, settings, and whatnot to your Google account. I found that IE takes an eternity to load, but that's just me.



import from IE to chrome, stay on chrome. love how its synced with my iphone and android tablet as well (it doesnt sync tabs directly, but allows you to open a new tab to an existing open one on other devices)


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 30, 2013)

chromium is bad. its like a dumbed down version of opera


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> chromium is bad. its like a dumbed down version of opera



i find it a very suitable browser. dont miss firefox at all now.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 30, 2013)

i miss the old opera. its chromium based now. the selecting text and stuff is outta wack.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 30, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i miss the old opera. its chromium based now. the selecting text and stuff is outta wack.



You can still use opera 12.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 30, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> You can still use opera 12.



i cant find the download link.... 

had to go deeper. found it.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 30, 2013)

Theres nothing sexy about this people, please get back to posting HW closeups.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 30, 2013)

kill joy -.-


----------



## d1nky (Jul 30, 2013)

*less talk* and more monitors inside a monitor  inside a monitor  inside a monitor  inside a monitor  inside a monitor  inside a monitor  inside a monitor  inside a monitor  inside a monitor  inside a monitor  inside a monitor  inside a monitor  inside a monitor


----------



## Frick (Jul 30, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> kill joy -.-



Bedwetter.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 30, 2013)

Frick said:


> Bedwetter.



shhhh u Nincompoop XD


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jul 30, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i find it a very suitable browser. dont miss firefox at all now.



Firefox has 5.1 audio support, chrome is only stereo. It doesn't make a huge difference, but I paid for 6 speakers, I am going to use them all.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 31, 2013)

:shadedshu


Hardware guys, hardware. So here's some:


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 31, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> 
> Hardware guys, hardware. So here's some:
> ...




Can't wait to see the review!


On-topic: What do you all think of the image quality on my new UltraSharp? I'm loving it!


----------



## dumo (Jul 31, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> 
> Hardware guys, hardware. So here's some:
> ...


3600 air with impact


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 31, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Can't wait to see the review!
> 
> 
> On-topic: What do you all think of the image quality on my new UltraSharp? I'm loving it!
> ...



Vizio FTW


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 31, 2013)

starting testing, runs fine with 4645 MHz on CPU(36x129 MHz) I guess high-speed ram and high-speed CPU works?   :


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 31, 2013)

5 dots of thermal paste since my current heatsink has direct contact heatpipes, it wouldnt effective if i use single drop coz the rest will bleed into its groove so i put 5 dots


----------



## RCoon (Jul 31, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> starting testing, runs fine with 4645 MHz on CPU(36x129 MHz) I guess high-speed ram and high-speed CPU works?   :
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130731/DSCF0025.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130731/DSCF0034.jpg



Out of curiosity, why are those top fans intakes?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 31, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Out of curiosity, why are those top fans intakes?



looks like positive airflow to me. i see 3 in and i bet the rear is exhaust!



micropage7 said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/q85/971711_306325332846773_2090323706_n.jpg
> 5 dots of thermal paste since my current heatsink has direct contact heatpipes, it wouldnt effective if i use single drop coz the rest will bleed into its groove so i put 5 dots



i do the same tbh, works a lot better for pastes that dont spread and when using little


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 31, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/q85/971711_306325332846773_2090323706_n.jpg
> 5 dots of thermal paste since my current heatsink has direct contact heatpipes, it wouldnt effective if i use single drop coz the rest will bleed into its groove so i put 5 dots



that wont help either. the only way is to apply it and level it off like putty on the heatsink itself. you have used way too less.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 31, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Out of curiosity, why are those top fans intakes?



Of all the things to ask, you ask the least important question. But since it's you, I am not surprised.



d1nky said:


> looks like positive airflow to me. i see 3 in and i bet the rear is exhaust!



No.



I have found that high-speed ram degrades over time without cooling, Hynix and Samsung-based sticks equally so, even at "stock" 1.65 V. This is why those sticks over 2400 MHz generally come with fans, IMHO, and I think some company reps told me this, buty I cannot remember exactly who it was, now. I push way higher voltage than 1.65 V when testing, since DDR3 spec requires sticks can handle up to 1.9 V without taking damage(they don't have to work right for that requirement, simply be capable of booting successfully). That's why you see "extreme" guys pushing 1.85 V through their sticks, since most ICs still scale up to that voltage. The problem is that CPUs do not...still today. I cannot max out a few sets I have here on air. I've also killed more than a few sets of expensive ram recently, not just CPUs. The one set I really did not want to die...the one I use to test motherboards, one stick wouldn't even boot, and that set never saw more than 1.75 V when initially testing, and did 2933 MHz+ with 1.65V. I ran it for near a year at 2666 MHz, most often without airflow in my test-bench. Another set, my Dominator Platinum 2666 C10 set, it's degraded, but didn't come with a fan. Killed a few sets of Hynix MFR-based ram already too.


I was supposed to be posting a motherboard review every week, and between CPU and memory deaths, plus having my house flood, that's just not been possible. There's a few key people out there that work at these tech companies that have helped me out in a huge way the past couple of weeks, otherwise, I would not be back to doing reviews, this week.


Anyway, no fan on the ram, so the fans up top blow directly into the case, bringing a tonne of fresh air of the sticks and CPU VRM. Case doesn't ever have it's door on unless I moved it to where I might kick it.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 31, 2013)

Here I go.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 31, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Here I go.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130731/2013-08-0101.07.25.jpg



That's a nice monitor. My friend's mom had that one until lightning hit the house and took the monitor and a few light bulbs with it. Surprisingly good for a TN panel.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 31, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> That's a nice monitor. My friend's mom had that one until lightning hit the house and took the monitor and a few light bulbs with it. Surprisingly good for a TN panel.



True. The contrast is marvelous. Better than any TN panel I have ever seen. But I am disappointed with the viewing angle.  I had an old LG W1943S for 3.5 years until a thief came and decided to break it.  It was good too and it had good viewing angles but contrast and liveliness were not good compared to this one.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 31, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Of all the things to ask, you ask the least important question. But since it's you, I am not surprised.



I have a reputation to uphold! But after that explanation, I can see why you want your sexy RAM encounters to last a little longer.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 1, 2013)

simple piece of kit, but i think it can go here = black ice gtx xtreme and phobya res


----------



## dumo (Aug 2, 2013)

Impact baptized with vaseline before go cold


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 2, 2013)

dumo said:


> Impact baptized with vaseline before go cold
> 
> http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/6517/h5dy.jpg
> 
> ...



Let us know how it goes!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 2, 2013)

And more pics when benching (please)


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> simple piece of kit, but i think it can go here = black ice gtx xtreme and phobya res
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130801/2013-08-0111.33.48.jpg



That a 45mm thick rad, dual chamber? and love the rez 

Thats going to cool like mad my friend


----------



## d1nky (Aug 2, 2013)

its 54mm thick and im guessing (whats dual chamber lol)

im hoping it works as i got a 360 and 240 rad just for the cpu. 


i should have a new case on the way, but the order is still being processed after i paid moooarr for next day delivery  

this watercooling shiz is addictive, they wasnt lying!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> its 54mm thick and im guessing (whats dual chamber lol)
> 
> im hoping it works as i got a 360 and 240 rad just for the cpu.
> 
> ...


Ha ahhaha your weren't joking! Dual chamber has two cores running through the rad.. It wont have a single core for the coolant to flow through but a twin core that allows dual streams of coolant to pass by and get cooled from the fans and radiator fins.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 2, 2013)

i found this kit at work some couple a days ago, and figured out why, they was taken out from a computer/server that needed upgrading so, i asked my boss what he wanted for them, and he gave them to me, and i was like thx a lot 


























so now the computer i am building for my wife can have 8gb in total, so it's getting better and better ^^


----------



## emissary42 (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 3, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Here I go.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130731/2013-08-0101.07.25.jpg



Trickshot bro/ actual sexy hardware


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 3, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> i found this kit at work some couple a days ago, and figured out why, they was taken out from a computer/server that needed upgrading so, i asked my boss what he wanted for them, and he gave them to me, and i was like thx a lot
> 
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/...rline 4GB/IMG_20130802_142929_zpsa412e36d.jpg
> 
> ...



Thats a nice set of sticks, and for free


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 3, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Thats a nice set of sticks, and for free



yap, for free, so i am happy and i guess lucky aswell ^^

my boss got me for give for free for like 4months already so, he don't pay me anything and i am happy to work there so why complain


----------



## Roph (Aug 3, 2013)

And the last isn't really hardware, but good stuff


----------



## d1nky (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 4, 2013)

Roph said:


> http://i.imgur.com/O6vCxWO.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ZdbEoGS.jpg
> 
> And the last isn't really hardware, but good stuff





Spoiler


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 4, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/q85/971711_306325332846773_2090323706_n.jpg
> 5 dots of thermal paste since my current heatsink has direct contact heatpipes, it wouldnt effective if i use single drop coz the rest will bleed into its groove so i put 5 dots



Never heard of this method before.. Good to know


----------



## GamerGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Hot off the press.....for me anyway.


----------



## Roph (Aug 5, 2013)

Uh... arrow keys? Numpad? That keyboard would be entirely useless to me.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 5, 2013)

Roph said:


> Uh... arrow keys? Numpad? That keyboard would be entirely useless to me.



tenkey-less keyboards are very popular these days, as most gamers dont use the tenkey section at all, nor the arrow keys in certain circumstances, though I like my Home End and Delete key. I'd love a tenkey-less Isku with black cherry switches. Sadly it doesnt exist.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 5, 2013)

i have a cordless logitech numpad actually. its rather convenient, and would work well in such a situation.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 5, 2013)

arrow keys are completely useless except in racing titles.

but they could have ateast put in the home end and del keys.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 5, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> arrow keys are completely useless except in racing titles.
> 
> but they could have ateast put in the home end and del keys.




what you on about willis I use my arrow keys in every game I play I also remap all the keys to numpad del end home insert page up/down


----------



## GamerGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> arrow keys are completely useless except in racing titles.
> 
> but they could have ateast put in the home end and del keys.


'Home' key is mapped onto the 'K' key, with 'End' key on the '<' key. 'Delete' is above 'Enter/Return' key, with an alternate 'Del' key above that. I got this badboy because I like that it uses Topre dome/spring hybrid capacitive switch that is on my Topre Realforce KB as well. While that one's 55g force to actuate the switch, this lil fella requires 45g force. The feel of Topre keys is just tits....


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 5, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> what you on about willis I use my arrow keys in every game I play I also remap all the keys to numpad del end home insert page up/down



thats rare. the qwerty portion is more ergonomic imo and has a lot more buttons all around.

unless one is a lefty, in which case the numpad and text editing keys would be better.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 5, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> thats rare. the qwerty portion is more ergonomic imo and has a lot more buttons all around.
> 
> unless one is a lefty, in which case the numpad and text editing keys would be better.



trying to use the arrow keys and a mouse at the same time would feel utterly retarded. you'd need to be about 3 inches wide at the shoulders.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 5, 2013)

um why you raging me for. im not the one using arrows.

athlonite does. and yes its pretty retarded. unless one is left handed and uses the mouse with the left.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 5, 2013)

it was complementary to your post, not conflicting.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 5, 2013)

Are those PBT keycaps? I looooooove PBT keycaps


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Aug 6, 2013)

We should have a mech keyboard thread


----------



## GamerGuy (Aug 6, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> Are those PBT keycaps? I looooooove PBT keycaps


Yep, dye-sublimated PBT key caps...awesome little keyboard, uses the same Topre switch as my Realforce 103UB-55G but lighter at 45g......marvelous to type on.


			
				n3rdf1ght3r said:
			
		

> We should have a mech keyboard thread


Agree 100% on this!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Aug 6, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> We should have a mech keyboard thread





GamerGuy said:


> Yep, dye-sublimated PBT key caps...awesome little keyboard, uses the same Topre switch as my Realforce 103UB-55G but lighter at 45g......marvelous to type on.
> Agree 100% on this!


Done 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188481


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Aug 6, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Done
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188481



Sweet


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 6, 2013)

well duh guess I'm a tard then and no I'm not 3" across the shoulders I just find it more comfortable to do it that way I can game for 9~10 hours straight without break


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 8, 2013)

Not my pic, but sexy all the same.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Aug 10, 2013)

This is interesting. Only noticed this after 7 years.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Aug 10, 2013)

Time to post mine 

Asrock Z87M OCF:








EK Triple Point EVO - mem pot:








Evga Epower Board:












GTX Titan with Epower:


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 10, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> Time to post mine
> 
> Asrock Z87M OCF:
> [url]http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/6924/3a29.jpg[/URL]
> ...



Sweet Jesus that's a sweet looking rig!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 10, 2013)

Yep - that is damn sexy


----------



## FireKillerGR (Aug 10, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Sweet Jesus that's a sweet looking rig!





HammerON said:


> Yep - that is damn sexy



T(h)ankssssssss 

next week I will have something even better to show, I promise 

3 key-words : unreleased, awesome and expensive


----------



## HammerON (Aug 10, 2013)

Look forward to it
When are you going to bench what you showed in the last picture or have you already?


----------



## FireKillerGR (Aug 10, 2013)

Oh, I did 

This setup was for the qualification round of Asus Open Overclocking Contest in Moscow this October
Me and my teammate phil, managed to qualify and we will attend on the finals 

As for the card, we did 1650mhz under load.
When we return (September) we will solder new epower cause the old version has vdroop (1.92v idle to 1.55v load)


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 10, 2013)

^
Good for you two!

I hope you kick some (all) ass!


----------



## FireKillerGR (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks, we hope so. But most participants are friends xD

(Doesnt mean that we dont want to win though  )


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## FireKillerGR (Aug 10, 2013)

Awesome mem 



Without a fan 

(just 2.13v xD)


----------



## dumo (Aug 11, 2013)

M6I memory on cold

Use pci-e extender, more room for KP pot


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 11, 2013)

dumo said:


> M6I memory on cold
> 
> Use pci-e extender, more room for KP pot
> 
> http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/5241/9mas.jpg



i can't even see the itx board it's gone


----------



## FireKillerGR (Aug 13, 2013)

Hell yeah, just got a new cpu 





Whats this? Damn I dont know, can you help me?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 13, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> Whats this? Damn I dont know, can you help me?


----------



## FireKillerGR (Aug 13, 2013)

cadaveca said:


>



U mad bro? 

u cant say, members have to guess


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 13, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> U mad bro?



Nope. I'm not a jealous person. I hope the board shows up. 


Not sexy:






And yes, I wear gloves when handling my hardware.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Aug 13, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I hope the board shows up.



Me too, lol


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 13, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> Hell yeah, just got a new cpu
> 
> [url]http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/33/ljom.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Whats this? Damn I dont know, can you help me?



It's either an i7 4960X or a Xeon. Considering it says "ES" and "3.60GHz" I'm leaning toward 4960X.
Whatever it is, it's definitely LGA2011.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Aug 13, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> It's either an i7 4960X or a Xeon. Considering it says "ES" and "3.60GHz" I'm leaning toward 4960X.
> Whatever it is, it's definitely LGA2011.



Wasnt that hard, right?


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 13, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> Wasnt that hard, right?



Lucky bastard.
Can't wait to see what you can do with it under cold.
What board do you have on the way?


----------



## FireKillerGR (Aug 13, 2013)

its a good chip based on my info 
Will be tested on Evga X79 Dark


----------



## Mydog (Aug 14, 2013)

Just got these two babies 






Sorry about the crappy phone pic, will do close-ups when I get home


----------



## d1nky (Aug 14, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Just got these two babies
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130814/IMG_0306.jpg
> 
> Sorry about the crappy phone pic, will do close-ups when I get home



if my kids turned out looking like that, adoption!


----------



## Mydog (Aug 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> if my kids turned out looking like that, adoption!



Guess you're not a HW addict like me 

I've got some old babies here that are ready to leave the nest


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 14, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Just got these two babies
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130814/IMG_0306.jpg
> 
> Sorry about the crappy phone pic, will do close-ups when I get home



hmm i don't like EVGA's new cooler look.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 14, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Guess you're not a HW addict like me
> 
> I've got some old babies here that are ready to leave the nest



that sounds like a hint, and I was always thinking on xfire....

BUT IM POOR.....

(those 780s do look good, but a bit plain. I bet theyre anything but plain in benchies tho)


----------



## RCoon (Aug 14, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> hmm i don't like EVGA's new cooler look.



Me neither, they look tiny and average, but the general thought of him getting two 780's is awesome!



d1nky said:


> that sounds like a hint, and I was always thinking on xfire....
> 
> BUT IM POOR.....
> 
> (those 780s do look good, but a bit plain. I bet theyre anything but plain in benchies tho)



I think you need two 7970's.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I think you need two 7970's.



I think youre sooooo right! id have the 7950 in the x8 slot 

this 7950 is an overclocking beast tho. hitting a lot mor epoints with these new drivers.

(ill post benchies soon as I can)


----------



## Mydog (Aug 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> that sounds like a hint, and I was always thinking on xfire....
> 
> BUT IM POOR.....
> 
> (those 780s do look good, but a bit plain. I bet theyre anything but plain in benchies tho)



Did Vally with 1400 MHz core on air last night on one card, still testing the first of them.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 14, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Did Vally with 1400 MHz core on air last night on one card, still testing the first of them.
> 
> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/6641/m5oz.png
> http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/1610/me0l.jpg



Damn NVidia and their stupid voltage lock...


----------



## Mydog (Aug 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Damn NVidia and their stupid voltage lock...



NP here I can set 1,5V on core with the right bios and EVGA Evbot 

But I'm not doing that on air


----------



## RCoon (Aug 14, 2013)

Mydog said:


> NP here I can set 1,5V on core with the right bios and EVGA Evbot
> 
> But I'm not doing that on air



I'm on water and stuck at 1.2v


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'm on water and stuck at 1.2v



Sounds like you need an EVBot, lol

EDIT: Was thinking of EPower.


----------



## Mydog (Aug 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'm on water and stuck at 1.2v



Can't you flash your card?

My problem with 1,35V on core is heat, artifacts when core passes 80 C and throttles at 94 C. I need water or subzero to go higher now, maybe I could go higher on air if winter would come early this year.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 14, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Can't you flash your card?



reference NVidia 780 cant take anything other than a reference BIOS, and the best one there is is the engineering one which can go up to 1.22 I think. Dont think and EVBot will help me, and not sure I want an EVBot hanging from my card either. I'd prefer it if they just gave me a goddamn BIOS that took at least 1.3v!
My card on water sits at 32 degrees load!


----------



## FireKillerGR (Aug 14, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Sounds like you need an EVBot, lol
> 
> EDIT: Was thinking of EPower.



Will solder new epower to our GTX Titan in two weeks 
Do u want some photos?


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 14, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> Will solder new epower to our GTX Titan in two weeks
> DO u want some photos?



Yes please! Any picture! This thread is made for pictures.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 14, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> Will solder new epower to our GTX Titan in two weeks
> DO u want some photos?



And tell me how to do it all the while


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 14, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> Will solder new epower to our GTX Titan in two weeks
> DO u want some photos?



Hell f'in yes!


----------



## FireKillerGR (Aug 14, 2013)

So guys, I have some thoughts about future projects.
Please let me know what you prefer just to put them based on priority.
1) Photos of soldering new epower to GTX Titan.
2) GPU Pot comparison
3) OC Session livestreaming
4) Insulation guide
any other thoughts or projects you would like to see? 
BTW sorry for the off-topic.
whats about photos will be posted here or a new thread will be created


----------



## RCoon (Aug 14, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> So guys, I have some thoughts about future projects.
> Please let me know what you prefer just to put them based on priority.
> 1) Photos of soldering new epower to GTX Titan.
> 2) GPU Pot comparison
> ...



Theres a big guide on epower soldering already, though some people may not have seen it (I posted it in the UK clubhouse)
Not sure how many people will find the GPU pot useful, HOWEVER, it is definitely something shiny most of us would like to look at
OC Session is a total win for me, I'd love to see that, as I rarely get the chance
Insulation guide, meh


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## FireKillerGR (Aug 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Theres a big guide on epower soldering already, though some people may not have seen it (I posted it in the UK clubhouse)
> Not sure how many people will find the GPU pot useful, HOWEVER, it is definitely something shiny most of us would like to look at
> OC Session is a total win for me, I'd love to see that, as I rarely get the chance
> Insulation guide, meh



cool, will bench Titan and 4960x just after getting back to town 
Will do the livestream of that session ^^


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 14, 2013)

less chit chat, more pix.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 14, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Just got these two babies
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130814/IMG_0306.jpg
> 
> Sorry about the crappy phone pic, will do close-ups when I get home



I think these are beautiful.


----------



## radrok (Aug 14, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> So guys, I have some thoughts about future projects.
> Please let me know what you prefer just to put them based on priority.
> 1) Photos of soldering new epower to GTX Titan.
> 2) GPU Pot comparison
> ...



Insulation guide ftw  

Rock dat motherboard with liquid tape! 

smash kneaded eraser around socket 

cut foam shaped to evap head mount 

profit.

Would love to run phase as 24/7 but that's just too noisy.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh crap, I've got a problem.








Damn double-clicking mouse doubled my ram kits.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 14, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Oh crap, I've got a problem.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130813/DSCF0047.jpg
> ...



Wanna share the love?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 14, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Wanna share the love?



Wanna share the cost? That's over $1000 in memory.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 14, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Wanna share the cost? That's over $1000 in memory.



You actually paid for that? And didnt notice the money gone until it arrived? Clearly you're not as poor as you make out xD


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> You actually paid for that? And didnt notice the money gone until it arrived? Clearly you're not as poor as you make out xD



Uh, no. 

I RMA'ed my set that I got as a review samples early last year.


My double-clicking mouse made 2x RMA tickets. I sent a message to my Corsair contact about what happened, but I think we misunderstood each other. I think he thought that I meant to have two of these kits sent in to RMA, so Corsair sent me two replacement sets, one from each ticket.


But one of those tickets was a duplicate caused by my shit Razer mouse. Now I gotta contact Corsair, explain what happened, and ship one kit back to them. 


If I had already paid for it, I would have noticed, for sure. The problem is that I'll HAVE to pay for it, if I don't get this sorted quickly. Maybe Corsair will tell me to keep it, but I doubt it.


School fees and supplies for 4 kids, plus myself, plus all the dance classes, gymnastics, etc need to be paid for in OH SHIT IT"S BLOODY TWO WEEKS!~~~ weeks. I got no cash for hardware AT ALL right now.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 14, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> my shit Razer mouse



Oh, I know how that feels, only with one of their keyboards instead...

Also I'd love to see Dave dance and do gymnastics, I was unaware of your finesse.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Also I'd love to see Dave dance and do gymnastics, I was unaware of your finesse.



Can't be a crime fighter and not stay nimble!


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 14, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Oh crap, I've got a problem.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130813/DSCF0047.jpg
> ...



lol, first world problems XD


just to post a pic...
here is my painted case, drying in my drying booth. along with the primed sidepanel.




sorry for crappy low light. seems like my phone doesnt like low light like it used to.


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 14, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Oh crap, I've got a problem.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130813/DSCF0047.jpg
> ...



 Please give me two 4 GB sticks.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 14, 2013)

768 gigs of ram right there


----------



## FireKillerGR (Aug 14, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> http://i.imgur.com/V2zSYYX.jpg
> 768 gigs of ram right there



This is a masterpiece


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> http://i.imgur.com/V2zSYYX.jpg
> 768 gigs of ram right there



Wow, just Wow. 32GB sticks?

What cpu's are in there?

I'm off to fap a little


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 14, 2013)

tigger said:


> Wow, just Wow. 32GB sticks?
> 
> What cpu's are in there?
> 
> I'm off to fap a little



These sticks http://www.serversupply.com/product...p?pid=187877&gclid=CIj0r8GC_LgCFfBcMgodKxIAPQ and I have pentium 4s in there.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 15, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Uh, no.
> 
> I RMA'ed my set that I got as a review samples early last year.
> 
> ...




meh lol just tell them you only received one kit


holy shiznit fanybottom those are very expensive sticks 1= $1,630.00 x24 = $39120


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Aug 15, 2013)

Got a new toy to play with =D The pictures were for the website I write for and I don't want to re upload them cuz lazy.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 15, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> http://i.imgur.com/V2zSYYX.jpg
> 768 gigs of ram right there



damn thats bigger than my 500GB total system space i had some days ago XD

i say, sir, what madness IS THIS?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 15, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Got a new toy to play with =D The pictures were for the website I write for and I don't want to re upload them cuz lazy.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/28EUg4i.jpg
> 
> ...



ive got one sat in a box next to me, used it once and don't like it!

any one interested


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 15, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> http://i.imgur.com/V2zSYYX.jpg
> 768 gigs of ram right there



There was a few servers i worked on at work in one of the labs that had 4 processors and 1TB of RAM. I thought it was ridiculous.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Aug 15, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> There was a few servers i worked on at work in one of the labs that had 4 processors and 1TB of RAM. I thought it was ridiculous.



Make a ram disk =D


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 15, 2013)

$400 with a 5 year warranty. Now just waiting on the new case to arrive so I can reassembly the 3960X rig.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 15, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130815/Plextor1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130815/Plextor2.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130815/Plextor3.jpg



Gimmie. Also how much did you pay?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 15, 2013)

$400 shipped just need my new case and the Dell U2412M to go on sale


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Aug 15, 2013)

"Totally 100,000 IOPS Reaching breakthrough in speed" That's a weird way to phrase it


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 15, 2013)

yes yes it is. but essentially the Plextor and Crucial M500 use the same controller the Plextor however offers 5 year warranty vs Crucials 3 year and the Plextor tends to out perform the Crucial drives.  So weird way or not the Plextor is the better drive from a consumer standpoint. at this capacity but if was gonna go big i would still take the 960gb at $599 from Crucial I just wanted to make sure I had enough money for another GPU so I sacrificed space to make it possible,.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 16, 2013)

Found this sick deal in walmart! Its some sexy ass stuff!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 16, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> $400 shipped just need my new case and the Dell U2412M to go on sale


And you say your broke


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 16, 2013)

I am broke bought most of this with Bill Me Later via Paypal gonna sell my 3770K system and use it to pay off for the parts I just bought.


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 17, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> http://i.imgur.com/V2zSYYX.jpg
> 768 gigs of ram right there



i would love to play with it and check  how many VM´s could that box manage


----------



## Apocalypsee (Aug 17, 2013)

New hardware, 2TB Seagate 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0 with FX-8320





Oxidation is BAD, everytime I clean it it comes back 





Currently cruising along at 4.2GHz 1.4V, will done more testing after transferring quite a bit of videos to new drive


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 17, 2013)

Apocalypsee said:


> New hardware, 2TB Seagate 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0 with FX-8320
> http://imageshack.us/a/img32/4360/0daw.jpg
> 
> Oxidation is BAD, everytime I clean it it comes back
> ...



you must have used something corrosive to clean. the upper layer of protective coat is gone now.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Aug 17, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> you must have used something corrosive to clean. the upper layer of protective coat is gone now.


I think I've use autosol on it, can't really remember. I think that's the cause


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

Apocalypsee said:


> New hardware, 2TB Seagate 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0 with FX-8320
> http://imageshack.us/a/img32/4360/0daw.jpg
> 
> Oxidation is BAD, everytime I clean it it comes back
> ...






tbh if ya want to get the most out of that chip and board a high end aircooler or h100 would be minimum for around 4.8ghz


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 17, 2013)

Apocalypsee said:


> I think I've use autosol on it, can't really remember. I think that's the cause



bingo.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 17, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> bingo.



If he uses enough on it, eventually it will create a protective layer and it will make it better than before. Trust me, I'm a man of science.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 17, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> If he uses enough on it, eventually it will create a protective layer and it will make it better than before. Trust me, I'm a man of science.



it should. but i think he is washing it off afterwards.
autosol is like wax polish right?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 17, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> it should. but i think he is washing it off afterwards.
> autosol is like wax polish right?



Yeah I use it on my car all the time.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Aug 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> tbh if ya want to get the most out of that chip and board a high end aircooler or h100 would be minimum for around 4.8ghz


You read my mind. It will be the next thing I buy next month  Maybe I need new PSU too, I don't know if 600W PSU is enough. It's stable so far at 4.5GHz 1.4V, but it crashed at 4.6GHz, not bad for starters. Every single thing I play runs awesome with this 



Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> If he uses enough on it, eventually it will create a protective layer and it will make it better than before. Trust me, I'm a man of science.





de.das.dude said:


> it should. but i think he is washing it off afterwards.
> autosol is like wax polish right?


Yeah I wash it afterwards, looks like I used it wrongly   :shadedshu


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 18, 2013)

New GPU


----------



## d1nky (Aug 18, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> New GPU
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c8/c86b4fd3_IMG_20130817_171437.jpeg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....0x480/1146524_630175293679690_686157229_n.jpg



im jealous! that's a good looking block on a fast card!

I wish I had water on mine or even a pair!

congrats


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 18, 2013)

Apocalypsee said:


> You read my mind. It will be the next thing I buy next month  Maybe I need new PSU too, I don't know if 600W PSU is enough. It's stable so far at 4.5GHz 1.4V, but it crashed at 4.6GHz, not bad for starters. Every single thing I play runs awesome with this
> 
> Yeah I wash it afterwards, looks like I used it wrongly   :shadedshu



car wax is not a good idea. wax is a bad conductor.

next time, just use warm water + soap/detergent.


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 18, 2013)

I am trying to make a good review of the board I have and so I took some good snaps. All photos are taken on a Samsung Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 18, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> I am trying to make a good review of the board I have and so I took some good snaps. All photos are taken on a Samsung Galaxy Note 2.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img35/4479/sn1e.jpg
> 
> ...



Perhaps you should consider investing in some white project paper to use as a backdrop. The camera is very nice! The one on my S3 is also pretty good C: Heres a photo I took yesterday to show dave something.


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 18, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Perhaps you should consider investing in some white project paper to use as a backdrop. The camera is very nice! The one on my S3 is also pretty good C: Heres a photo I took yesterday to show dave something.  http://i.imgur.com/lnlvDk4.jpg



Yeah I know. I have got a big table which has a white sun-mica on top and electronics look awesome when placed on it.  But the table is not at my home currently. Looks like I am gonna bring it.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 18, 2013)

Apocalypsee said:


> Yeah I wash it afterwards, looks like I used it wrongly   :shadedshu



wash it with sugar soap and Hot water it'll look brand new then use some silicon spray to stop the top from oxidizing something like CRC 808 silicon spray or just use some car polish it'll do the same thing


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 19, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Perhaps you should consider investing in some white project paper to use as a backdrop. The camera is very nice! The one on my S3 is also pretty good C: Heres a photo I took yesterday to show dave something.  http://i.imgur.com/lnlvDk4.jpg



Do you have those Sammies overclocked?


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 19, 2013)

I came back to work from vacation with a gift at my desk. 
Nothing like 4TB of SSD goodness.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 20, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Do you have those Sammies overclocked?



NOOOOPEEE, I did for a while then I was having PSU troubles so they're back at stock.


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 20, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I came back to work from vacation with a gift at my desk.
> Nothing like 4TB of SSD goodness.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=52293&stc=1&d=1376920857



 Give me one.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 20, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I came back to work from vacation with a gift at my desk.
> Nothing like 4TB of SSD goodness.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=52293&stc=1&d=1376920857



i'll take one off your hands


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 20, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> NOOOOPEEE, I did for a while then I was having PSU troubles so they're back at stock.



Boo. You're on an IVB, clock those suckers!


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 20, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Give me one.





Durvelle27 said:


> i'll take one off your hands



Believe me, I wish they were mine too. 

These are going to be put into some 2P servers for software development where I work. At least I get to configure them and use the servers that they'll be in.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 20, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Boo. You're on an IVB, clock those suckers!



I'm going to underclock them just to spite you


----------



## FireKillerGR (Aug 20, 2013)

I can see our mobos and cards there


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> https://fbcdn-photos-f-a.akamaihd.n...x720/1003934_619740698058096_1888991350_n.jpg
> 
> I can see our mobos and cards there



one... I said... one of them cards is my favourite of all time... but im poor and needy


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 20, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> https://fbcdn-photos-f-a.akamaihd.n...x720/1003934_619740698058096_1888991350_n.jpg
> 
> I can see our mobos and cards there



Lucky bastard... How'd the 4960x session go?


----------



## FireKillerGR (Aug 20, 2013)

Still waiting for the evga x79 dark 
Evga is working hard to make the bios perfect, wanna see what they will do this time cause z77 ftw had some issues


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Aug 20, 2013)

Not bad photos for +6 years old 200eur camera. I guess I made the right purchase for macro photoshoot back then.


----------



## dumo (Aug 21, 2013)

Dryin' up before next cold run


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 21, 2013)

Customers rig built in 45 mins give or take the time I spent looking for for my magnetic screwdriver. Part Cost $695


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 22, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Customers rig built in 45 mins give or take the time I spent looking for for my magnetic screwdriver. Part Cost $695
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130821/1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130821/3.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130821/4.jpg



Nice Rig but
straight those cables m8


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 22, 2013)

why?

one its not modular 
two no front fan
three I built it in 45 mins for $35 its not my rig its someone elses. 

Rig is built windows installed fully updated etc in 1 1/2 hours and sent out my door lol

More time spent without payment = time wasted I could spend getting paid fixing the machine that came in at the same time that needs an HDD swap and OS reinstall. lol

for $35 labor charge expecting amazing cable management is a bit much honestly lol.


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 22, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> why?
> 
> one its not modular
> two no front fan
> ...



Well serving clean & quality (is there no word ) but it´s like the dot on the "i" which represents your work.... time is money no doubt 

old prussia thinking of germans


----------



## Wile E (Aug 22, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> why?
> 
> one its not modular
> two no front fan
> ...



Looks good enough to me. It's not obstructing airflow. That's all that matters unless you're building a show rig.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 22, 2013)

Wile E said:


> Looks good enough to me. It's not obstructing airflow. That's all that matters unless you're building a show rig.



exactly this rig is in a SOURCE 210 people not even the ELITE versions just the plain jane $29-39 case depending on the day and deal lol.

If this was a bit higher end sure I would spend more time But come on the damn holes for cable routing for the 8-pin EPS arent even big enough to pass the wire through lol can only do so much for cable management in an entry level chassis.

The fact is while wiring may not be immaculate the entire rig is pretty much silent and by silent I mean 1 FOOT away sound pressure level is 31 dBA for the entire system at load in Unigine Valley at Ultra settings.  Ill worry about cable management when I am properly paid for my time or the system has a side panel with a window  if you can't see it you wouldnt notice it and well I am not OCD on wiring 

Also for the record that CPU cooler BARELY FIT, I am talking a couple mm of room between side panel and heatpipes.


----------



## 1Hellcat (Aug 22, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> If this was a bit higher end sure I would spend more time But come on the damn holes for cable routing for the 8-pin EPS arent even big enough to pass the wire through lol can only do so much for cable management in an entry level chassis.
> 
> ...
> 
> Also for the record that CPU cooler BARELY FIT, I am talking a couple mm of room between side panel and heatpipes.



As the owner of a Source 210, I can attest to this. It's even harder if you try squeezing the 8-pin through with a top fan installed. I am curious, though, why you don't have the power supply intake through the bottom? Is it because of the lack of a dust filter?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 22, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> why?
> 
> one its not modular
> two no front fan
> ...


Nice build Ray!


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 22, 2013)

actually just flipping that PSU over would allow alot more cleaner look

Just because it's been done on the cheap doesn't mean you shouldn't care what it looks like when done the below pic was a system I did using the existing case and PSU 






took me around 1 hour all up and that I did for free as the guy cant work due to being run over by a truck so I didn't charge a cent and I've now had six more jobs from his recommendation to other people


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 22, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> actually just flipping that PSU over would allow alot more cleaner look
> 
> Just because it's been done on the cheap doesn't mean you shouldn't care what it looks like when done the below pic was a system I did using the existing case and PSU
> 
> ...


Some like it on top, others like the bottom 

I like the bottom


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 22, 2013)

Lucky i'm not late to the party with this one


----------



## Jetster (Aug 22, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> http://i.imgur.com/vcUFpA6.jpg
> 
> Lucky i'm not late to the party with this one



So sexy it should be illegal


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 22, 2013)

1Hellcat said:


> As the owner of a Source 210, I can attest to this. It's even harder if you try squeezing the 8-pin through with a top fan installed. I am curious, though, why you don't have the power supply intake through the bottom? Is it because of the lack of a dust filter?



Yes flipped it due to Dust issues I mean think about it college dormitory bunch of dudes with none of them probably willing to actually clean or vacum. 



Athlonite said:


> actually just flipping that PSU over would allow alot more cleaner look
> 
> Just because it's been done on the cheap doesn't mean you shouldn't care what it looks like when done the below pic was a system I did using the existing case and PSU
> 
> ...


\

Flipping the PSU would look cleaner but results in dust issues due to no filter on a carpet floor.  Regardless different cases = different ways of routing wires. That and sometimes things are actually done for a particular reason   Also this is the fifth or six build / Repair job this week. I am the cheapest person around and the only one that actually builds machines. Word of mouth has already done its job for me years ago.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 22, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> http://i.imgur.com/vcUFpA6.jpg
> 
> Lucky i'm not late to the party with this one



You and FireKillerGR now have that "mysterious" processor.
I wonder what it is?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 22, 2013)

It's not sexy if you can't see the numbers.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 22, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> It's not sexy if you can't see the numbers.



Everything you need to know to figure out what it is is in the picture.


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 22, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> http://i.imgur.com/vcUFpA6.jpg
> 
> Lucky i'm not late to the party with this one



it´s like showing boobys with pasty´s on em


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 23, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Yes flipped it due to Dust issues I mean think about it college dormitory bunch of dudes with none of them probably willing to actually clean or vacum.
> 
> \
> 
> Flipping the PSU would look cleaner but results in dust issues due to no filter on a carpet floor.  Regardless different cases = different ways of routing wires. That and sometimes things are actually done for a particular reason   Also this is the fifth or six build / Repair job this week. I am the cheapest person around and the only one that actually builds machines. Word of mouth has already done its job for me years ago.




Fair enough


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 23, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> You and FireKillerGR now have that "mysterious" processor.
> I wonder what it is?




Ha ROFL it's a Celeron


----------



## RCoon (Aug 23, 2013)

Something shiny arrived






EK lied to me, they said they wouldnt supply 2 plugs, so i ordered two plugs. THE DAMN THING CAME WITH PLUGS.
More to come, I hope. Reading my Dark Knight Returns comic while I wait for mr delivery man.


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 23, 2013)

Say hello to my little friend ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 23, 2013)

is it a Asus gfx too?


----------



## HammerON (Aug 23, 2013)

SonDa5 said:


> Say hello to my little friend ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT.
> 
> 
> http://minidriven.com/ROGImpact/ROGImpactCLU.jpg
> ...



I like
Nice pics


----------



## d1nky (Aug 23, 2013)

SonDa5 said:


> Say hello to my little friend ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT.
> 
> 
> http://minidriven.com/ROGImpact/ROGImpactCLU.jpg
> ...



your mobo does drugs


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 23, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> is it a Asus gfx too?



No.  Custom double block on Vapor X HD7950.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 23, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130823/ram_group.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130823/ram_a.jpg
> 
> ...



Holy crap, Dave. You setting up a folding farm or what?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 23, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Holy crap, Dave. You setting up a folding farm or what?



Nah, just review samples. That Avexir kit....is $2000. 

AVEXIR Core Series 8GB Kit (2 x 4GB) Dual Channel ...


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 23, 2013)

I always knew Dave was a ram hound, but dayum!!!! 

Also while I am here..... a little bit of tasty-tasty from me!


----------



## Nordic (Aug 23, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Nah, just review samples. That Avexir kit....is $2000.
> 
> AVEXIR Core Series 8GB Kit (2 x 4GB) Dual Channel ...



but but but... why so many $'s? 3100mhz is high but nu uh.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 23, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Nah, just review samples. That Avexir kit....is $2000.
> 
> AVEXIR Core Series 8GB Kit (2 x 4GB) Dual Channel ...



You get to keep them after the review, right?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 23, 2013)

james888 said:


> but but but... why so many $'s? 3100mhz is high but nu uh.



Those are mine, dave already said hes gonna give them to me for free cuz im da bestest


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 23, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> I always knew Dave was a ram hound, but dayum!!!!
> 
> Also while I am here..... a little bit of tasty-tasty from me!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130823/DSC00727.jpg



Finally got it, eh? What's the mems?




And yeah, you know I like ram, that's just the most recent stuff, still got lots on the shelf for benching with. Trying to get even more, too. I want ever color, every size...



james888 said:


> but but but... why so many $'s? 3100mhz is high but nu uh.



I hope the review may explain some of that.



Random Murderer said:


> You get to keep them after the review, right?



Review is done, they are sitting here...and I'll be putting them to good use often.



Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Those are mine, dave already said hes gonna give them to me for free cuz im da bestest



They changed the water supply there recently, didn't they?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 23, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Finally got it, eh? What's the mems?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah they took out the fluoride


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 23, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> What's the mems?








not sure if it will stay or not. I either will end up making this kit nekid, or possibly de-sinking my TridentX 2666'ers.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 24, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> not sure if it will stay or not. I either will end up making this kit nekid, or possibly de-sinking my TridentX 2666'ers.



I'd use the TridentX sticks, but they need a fan, IMHO, hence the fan in the box. My new Dominator plats come with fans now...my original kit did not. The fins do seem to transfer a fair bit of heat, maybe you could get them stripped and re-anodized in your chosen color for relatively cheap...I did ask G.Skill about other colors already! 


My new TridentX don't clock like my old ones did either, old ones hit 2933 MHz with 1.65 V. Yours are pretty old, if I remember right, so maybe your sticks are similar. I've been having a lot of fun playing with all these new options, honestly.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 25, 2013)

New fan controller


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 25, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Nah, just review samples. That Avexir kit....is $2000.
> 
> AVEXIR Core Series 8GB Kit (2 x 4GB) Dual Channel ...



 I knew high end kit was expensive but holy bat crap $2K for 8GB


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 25, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> I knew high end kit was expensive but holy bat crap $2K for 8GB



When the Corsair Vengeance Extreme 3000 MHz sticks were first out, they were similarly priced. Might just be retailer pricing, might be legit price, not exactly sure, honestly, but if you want a kit right this second, that's what it is going to cost you. I have also seen them listed for 2000 EUR. Anyway, you can get the Corsair sticks now for about $750, if you can find them.


----------



## DOM (Aug 25, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> I knew high end kit was expensive but holy bat crap $2K for 8GB


You Save:*$7,999.01*(80%) there 10k retail lmao


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 25, 2013)

DOM said:


> You Save:*$7,999.01*(80%) there 10k retail lmao



BS listing for that 10k, since 3200's are $2500:

AVEXIR Core Series 8GB Kit (2 x 4GB) Dual Channel ...


I think Avexir also makes 3250 MHz sticks...


----------



## FireKillerGR (Aug 25, 2013)

My adata can run 3100 12-14-14 @1.73v xD


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 25, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> My adata can run 3100 12-14-14 @1.65v xD



I'm searching for 3300 13-15-15-35 myself(not on ADATA, of course). Nice to hear you got the sticks, let's see some pics!!!!


----------



## FireKillerGR (Aug 25, 2013)

Already did 3435 mhz validation with 1.8v on air 

Will post photos soon


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 25, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> Already did 3435 mhz validation with 1.8v on air
> 
> Will post photos soon



that's not 3300 with 1.65 V.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 25, 2013)

Jetster said:


> New fan controller
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130824/Capture114.jpg



how many fans can be connected?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 25, 2013)

springs113 said:


> how many fans can be connected?



Six  

http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&prod=80


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 25, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I'd use the TridentX sticks, but they need a fan, IMHO, hence the fan in the box. My new Dominator plats come with fans now...my original kit did not. The fins do seem to transfer a fair bit of heat, maybe you could get them stripped and re-anodized in your chosen color for relatively cheap...I did ask G.Skill about other colors already!
> 
> 
> My new TridentX don't clock like my old ones did either, old ones hit 2933 MHz with 1.65 V. Yours are pretty old, if I remember right, so maybe your sticks are similar. I've been having a lot of fun playing with all these new options, honestly.



My issue isn't with color or anything, I am worried about cooler clearances! In fact, I wonder about the thermal armor as well, but only time will dictate if that needs removed as well.

Also my Plats came with a fan, but I never used them. I did get to tinker with the TridentXs but they only got "warm" when running memtest or superPi, of course I never grabbed them in game.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 25, 2013)

Gskill because Dave said support who support "us"


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 25, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> My issue isn't with color or anything, I am worried about cooler clearances! In fact, I wonder about the thermal armor as well, but only time will dictate if that needs removed as well.
> 
> Also my Plats came with a fan, but I never used them. I did get to tinker with the TridentXs but they only got "warm" when running memtest or superPi, of course I never grabbed them in game.



Just think of how thick the heatsink is, and how heat transfers. There's a fair bit of metal there, so you feeling "warm" = "quite warm" under the heatspreader. I had both my 2666 C11 Tridents and my original (first batch, I think) Dominator Plats C10's die.

I didn't push either set hard, at all, since I was using both for board testing. Initial review, and then running XMP profiles only. The Dominator plats gave the ghost first, the TridentX recently.

Honestly, the Tridents may have been killed by a board, one stick was completely dead, no POST, one boot to the next. the other three sticks still did 2933 MHz.  Too bad I had to send in the whole kit.

I have also noticed with 8GB sticks, only one stick gets hot, most often. The temp differences between the two are crazy...so the same must apply in some way to 4x4 GB kits, with certain sticks getting more load than the others....but, temps are similar for all four sticks...

To me, this is like pushing those C6 sticks I sent you...push too hard, something will die. I got to say "I told you so" the last time...


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 25, 2013)

wont be trying to kill anything, it needs to just run something reliable, guess it depends on how far those corsairs clock too.


----------



## dumo (Aug 27, 2013)

3976 ram @ 2.12V with retail cpu and Gskill 2933 MFR

OC Panel with cold slow switch enabled (boot up @ 8X) to start the M6I

Red start button froze and unusable

A few Mhz. before cpu went "23". Lol

Probably need 2.4V on ram to jump 2000+











RAM/CPU temps. Hope no cold bug on ram, heatsinks still intact...







Coldbug without heatsink 







Corsair Vengeance Pro Extreme 3000 next....


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice clocks, too bad about the crappy LN2 IMC though.


----------



## dumo (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks

Just bought "4300+ tested" retail 4770K, no time for binning cpu nowadays. Lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 27, 2013)

New monitor arrived today







Also some new coolers have found there way to my test bench and will be coming in the near future.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 27, 2013)

I love boxes


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 27, 2013)

I would have taken a picture of the monitor but it doesnt look special lol that and i was to busy after that opening it up and setting up to give a crap about taking more photos lol. Just figured I would share soon the new rig will be put together and Ill take photos of that.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 27, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> New monitor arrived today
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130826/IMG_2163.jpg
> 
> ...



I want to know how well those fans work.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 27, 2013)

I guess we all get to find out once I start working on that particular product review. It will be a little while tho got 3 coolers ahead of the Prolimatech


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 27, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> I guess we all get to find out once I start working on that particular product review. It will be a little while tho got 3 coolers ahead of the Prolimatech



I'm a very patient man so I'll wait for the fans to be reviewed


----------



## FireKillerGR (Aug 27, 2013)

Part of my memory collection  : 




Adata 2800 mfr kit:








Pre-binned Corsair 2666Cl10 ( I have 2 additional dimms)




And the new Enermax Platimax 1350 W which looks awesome 








oh and here is the memory frequency validation on air with the Adata kit:


----------



## Nordic (Aug 27, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> I guess we all get to find out once I start working on that particular product review. It will be a little while tho got 3 coolers ahead of the Prolimatech



Perfectly fine with me. I have no need of that information right now. When they were announced a few months ago I have wondered how they actually performed because the paper specs looks a little too good.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 27, 2013)

well I can tell you the similar fan from Raijintek used on the Ereboss is alot better than people give it credit for as I could easily feel the air pushing through the rather large heatsink.

So i would wager a guess these should be slightly better due to extra width = thicker blade


----------



## The Von Matrices (Aug 28, 2013)

I was taking a picture of some LED fans preparing them for sale and I thought this one turned out exceptionally well.  I needed something new for my avatar so I thought it would work well.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## n0tiert (Aug 28, 2013)

Unboxing EK Crosshair V Formula-Z Waterblock:
















New vs. Old (check NB area on Old block how the heat changed nickel color)
they also fixed the NB Die Area Issue which lead to shortcuts


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 28, 2013)

i makes easy connector for a mod. it reduce all connectors i.e. fans lights to one single one.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 28, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i makes easy connector for a mod. it reduce all connectors i.e. fans lights to one single one.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130828/270820131038.jpg



I do that as well but usually from molex connectors to 3pin plugs


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I do that as well but usually from molex connectors to 3pin plugs



this ones supposed to make love with the COSMOS IIs onboard controller.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 28, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> this ones supposed to make love with the COSMOS IIs onboard controller.





Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 28, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



he said 'supposed to' 

im guessing inbreeding didn't happen!


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> he said 'supposed to'
> 
> im guessing inbreeding didn't happen!



i only have the side panel, the case is 1000km away. the male 12pins you see will plug into a female header on the side panel. and the other bits connect to the ends of the controller.

the 12pin female on the side panel will then go into the PWM fans and LEDs.

so when taking the panel off, just disconnect the 12pin.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 28, 2013)

Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 arrived today. I can't build in it yet but a few pictures will be forth coming once I finish a page or two of the review I am working on  gotta say the Air Chimney thing is a pretty sweet idea.

I sat there for 10 minutes sliding it up and down like a retarded ginger kid with no soul. Well until the ding of the oven and the smell of dinner which broke me from my stupor


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 29, 2013)

EVGA motherboard finally in-house for testing!


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 29, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> EVGA motherboard finally in-house for testing!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130828/DSCF0051.jpg



looks like EVGA finally uses Intel ethernet, but they don't wanna say if it's V or what version, i hope u will write in ur review Dave 

EVGA writes:  1 x 10/100/1000 (Intel i217)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 29, 2013)

Nanoxia Deep Silence 1  

One of the reasons I bought the case super easy to access and clean fan filters.





Other than a few of my grubby finger prints I need to remove all the parts are here now just need to find time.....


----------



## Jetster (Aug 29, 2013)

Something different nice


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 30, 2013)

Preparing the Board

















to bad there is no red plexi top for the PWM/NB Block


----------



## d1nky (Aug 30, 2013)

cant wait to see your rig all together, been a while!

btw you still using a 8150?


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> cant wait to see your rig all together, been a while!
> 
> btw you still using a 8150?



maybe


----------



## d1nky (Aug 30, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> maybe



ah I may have one in my possession if all goes ok.


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ah I may have one in my possession if all goes ok.



you know i´ll always head for flag*chips*


----------



## khemist (Aug 31, 2013)

Backplate for GFX card, will get some pics up when i get it installed in the next few days.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 1, 2013)

Alright so i had a chance to mount the ASRock x79 Fatal1ty Champion into my new case. It seems CEB style mobos dont properly fit but unlike the Corsair 550D the rubber grommets around the wire management holes actually hold the motherboard above the metal and keep it from shorting out. Definitely a close call but having booted up into the bios all looks well.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 1, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Alright so i had a chance to mount the ASRock x79 Fatal1ty Champion into my new case. It seems CEB style mobos dont properly fit but unlike the Corsair 550D the rubber grommets around the wire management holes actually hold the motherboard above the metal and keep it from shorting out. Definitely a close call but having booted up into the bios all looks well.



time to update your System Specs.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 1, 2013)

not really i just mounted the mobo hooked up a PSU to get into the bios aka make sure it would start without shorting out. tomorrow im gonna pull my 670 install that then install the OS to the Plextor drive. One I can be sure the entire system is up and running and not shorting out Ill update the specs lol.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 1, 2013)

khemist said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img824/3267/aroy.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img546/1777/rtb0.jpg
> 
> Backplate for GFX card, will get some pics up when i get it installed in the next few days.



I see this on specialtech or watercoolinguk on sale.

great looking piece of metal!


----------



## khemist (Sep 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I see this on specialtech or watercoolinguk on sale.
> 
> great looking piece of metal!



Aye, i bought it as B grade as it had been bought and returned before.

There are some light scratches on it but they can only be seen in a certain light.... lets hope it's not defective.

You can see one mark on the second pic above the R in aquacomputer.

I got it for £25 instead of the normal £35.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 2, 2013)

Ready for AOOC


----------



## d1nky (Sep 2, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> [url]http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/5319/acbm.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img547.imageshack.us/img547/2610/ibev.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Ready for AOOC



Parts of my dream build there, do me proud


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 2, 2013)

If we win I will giveaway a gpu like 760 GTX


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> If we win I will giveaway a gpu like 760 GTX



give it to me?


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 2, 2013)

Mussels said:


> give it to me?



Sure, no problem 
But one thing I can say its that he (the lucky guy) cant be just a viewer. I will try to limit the number (of the participants) to members who are active


----------



## RCoon (Sep 2, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> Sure, no problem
> But one thing I can say its that he (the lucky guy) cant be just a viewer. I will try to limit the number (of the participants) to members who are active



Implying there are no women on TPU! (BlackPanther is gonna be mad)
For a second there i thought you said 760, when you actually mean 780, right?


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 2, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Implying there are no women on TPU! (BlackPanther is gonna be mad)
> For a second there i thought you said 760, when you actually mean 780, right?



No I mean 760


----------



## d1nky (Sep 2, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> No I mean 780



so 780 yea? 

my sister went to Greece, im sure I could send her back if it gets me a 780 LOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> so 780 yea?



LOLz 
Actually there is a small chance about giving a 780 but seems difficult. I will have 2x 760 so I can give one right after AOOC


----------



## RCoon (Sep 2, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> LOLz
> Actually there is a small chance about giving a 780 but seems difficult. I will have 2x 760 so I can give one right after AOOC



When's the OC livestream? Or did I miss it?


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 2, 2013)

Our channel will be ready soon.

But if u mean AOOC's livestreaming our friends from OC-Tv will cover it for sure 
There are more exciting news which I cant share right now ^^

http://www.overclocking-tv.com/cont...paign=Feed:+Overclocking-tv+(OverClocking-TV)


----------



## d1nky (Sep 2, 2013)

hwbot pro oc is over, I see the rankings overall. not bad!

ill look forward to the aooc! I friggin love asus!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 2, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> Our channel will be ready soon.
> 
> But if u mean AOOC's livestreaming our friends from OC-Tv will cover it for sure
> There are more exciting news which I cant share right now ^^
> ...



Anything to do with exciting hardware that isnt supposed to be publicised yet(for another month) by any chance?


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 2, 2013)

Huh not really


----------



## SimpleTECH (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 3, 2013)

nice SimpleTECH i see a "Dark Knight" i heard it's an awesome router, is that true? ^^


----------



## SimpleTECH (Sep 3, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> nice SimpleTECH i see a "Dark Knight" i heard it's an awesome router, is that true? ^^



Tis be true.  I'm using the latest ASUS firmware and so far it's been pretty stable.  The earlier ones had issues (mainly with the 5GHz band).  I've also tried RMerlin's custom firmwares and they can be a hit or miss but you get more options with his tweaks.

I've had it for about a year now and it's more stable than the Linksys E4200V2 that I had before it.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## bogmali (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Gonna have some fun come friday new water cooling stuff arriving

picked up a Swiftech H20 220 Elite kit (apogee drive II)
Tygon Norprene tubing and some red anti kink coils. 

Should look good with the ASRock X79 Fatal1ty Champion etc.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 4, 2013)

bought it with my hard earned modding cash!


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 4, 2013)

not the best pic but bear with it

PORN IS A NONO

my new Google Nexus 7 2013 i got it with DHL yesterday at work, ordered from the UK, bcs there ain't any release date in my country (as far as ino)


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 4, 2013)

I'll try to "bare with it" nice desktop image


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> not the best pic but bear with it
> 
> 
> 
> my new Google Nexus 7 2013 i got it with DHL yesterday at work, ordered from the UK, bcs there ain't any release date in my country (as far as ino)



Unsure what TPU's view on said images are. Dont get me wrong, we all like a bit of tottie on the interwebz, but I think it might be worth posting a different image before you get an infraction.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Unsure what TPU's view on said images are. Dont get me wrong, we all like a bit of tottie on the interwebz, but I think it might be worth posting a different image before you get an infraction.



RCoon it's more then what u can see at the local store of magazines now a days 

but i heard u ^^


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 4, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> not the best pic but bear with it
> 
> 
> 
> my new Google Nexus 7 2013 i got it with DHL yesterday at work, ordered from the UK, bcs there ain't any release date in my country (as far as ino)


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Unsure what TPU's view on said images are. Dont get me wrong, we all like a bit of tottie on the interwebz, but I think it might be worth posting a different image before you get an infraction.



I was infracted for a less revealing picture a long time ago. Best to remove that pic lest you wanna join the club, Puma.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2013)

its removed. he better be glad a lazy aussie saw it, and not that ass erocker


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 4, 2013)

somone gimme the link to the removed image XD


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> somone gimme the link to the removed image XD



it was a phone with nipples. keep your pants on.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 4, 2013)

Mussels said:


> it was a phone with nipples. keep your pants on.



it's not a phone, it's a tablet ^^


can I put it in a spoiler then?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> it's not a phone, it's a tablet ^^
> 
> 
> can I put it in a spoiler then?



Read the forum guidelines, I did say earlier.

_"However, we must ask that you keep profanity, vulgarity, insensitivity, and flaming out of your signatures and avatars. Any signatures that bother us will be changed at super-moderator/administrator discretion. No sexually oriented avatars or signatures are allowed."_

It would be wise to assume that if it is not allowed in avatars or signatures, it is not allowed in posts either


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Read the forum guidelines, I did say earlier.



still trying to get use to use a tablet when I am not home, but yet been too long since I last read them


----------



## Vario (Sep 4, 2013)

Got 5 of these puppies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









```
Model No. 109P0912H216
Operating voltage range: 4.5 to 13.8*
Rated current (<28C)/(35C<) 0.1 / 0.3 A
Rotating speed (<28C)/(35C<) 1,400 / 3000 RPM
Air flow (<28C)/(35C<) 25 / 53.7 CFM
Static pressure (<28C)/(35C<) 11.3 pa / 50.0 pa
Noise (<28C)/(35C<) 18/ 35db(A)
Dimensions 92 x 92 x 38mm
Bearing Type Dual Ball Bearing
Sensor wire Yes
Sensor type Tach/RPM
Storage Temperature -30ºC to +60ºC
Operating Temperature -10ºC to +60ºC
Impeller & Frame material Fiberglass-reinforced plastic (Flammability: UL94V-1)
Motor protection system Current cut system (with reverse-connection protection)
RoHS Compliant Yes
```


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 4, 2013)

Vario said:


> Got 5 of these puppies http://i.imgur.com/5vVKfx9.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/PQqQEOk.jpg



Huh?  What?

Couldn't read your post cause the fans too loud.


----------



## Vario (Sep 4, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> Huh?  What?
> 
> Couldn't read your post cause the fans too loud.



Gonna undervolt and run these in my ITX build


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 4, 2013)

nice kollecsun


----------



## Vario (Sep 4, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> nice kollecsun








running 4 92mm fans on the left side and 1 fan on the right (in front of the GPU) all blowing in.

This chassis will be covered with a smooth solid oak, routed smooth corners.  Grills visible along left and right sides, the left side with the 4 92mm fans and the right side with the VGA's intake and the 5th 92mm fan.  Front of chassis will be completely smooth with nothing visible besides the power and reset switches in the lower right corner, both chrome momentary switches.  Power switch is backlit green


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 5, 2013)

if anyone has any gpus laying around takes some pics of the gpu chip inside it for me so I can  put some in the database  mind aswel take pcb shots aswel


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 5, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> if anyone has any gpus laying around takes some pics of the gpu chip inside it for me so I can  put some in the database  mind aswel take pcb shots aswel



have:
8800GT
8800GT 320Mb
Evga 580 GTX Ultra
Asus 780 GTX

Need any photos?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 5, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> have:
> 8800GT
> 8800GT 320Mb
> Evga 580 GTX Ultra
> ...



yes all are welcome pcbs and gpu chip core


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 5, 2013)

ok will shoot some asap.
As for the 780 GTX DCii, u cant get them from W1zz's review?


----------



## khemist (Sep 5, 2013)

delete.


----------



## khemist (Sep 5, 2013)

Well my titan seems to have died when the Aquacomputer active backplate a few pages back leaked or something else that i don't know about.

On the up side - 780 lightning tomorrow!.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 5, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> ok will shoot some asap.
> As for the 780 GTX DCii, u cant get them from W1zz's review?



nah u don't have to do that one lol


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 5, 2013)

khemist said:


> Well my titan seems to have died when the Aquacomputer active backplate a few pages back leaked or something else that i don't know about.
> 
> On the up side - 780 lightning tomorrow!.



What did u do with the titan? I may need it for tests (cut pcb and replace part of the card)


----------



## khemist (Sep 5, 2013)

Trying to RMA it.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 5, 2013)

khemist said:


> Trying to RMA it.



If u dont manage to RMA it just keep me in mind, it will help me


----------



## khemist (Sep 5, 2013)

Sure.


----------



## Mydog (Sep 5, 2013)

Just another toy to play with


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 5, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Just another toy to play with
> 
> http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/3240/3c7z.jpg



I would be more than happy to take that off your hands. 

What are you planning on doing with your 3960X?


----------



## Mydog (Sep 5, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I would be more than happy to take that off your hands.
> 
> What are you planning on doing with your 3960X?



I've not made up my mind yet, 3960X does 5 GHz with 1.41 Vcore and the 4960X has a wall after 4.6 GHz(1.38 vcore). 4.7 GHz needs 1.53 vcore just to boot into win7


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 5, 2013)

Mydog said:


> I've not made up my mind yet, 3960X does 5 GHz with 1.41 Vcore and the 4960X has a wall after 4.6 GHz(1.38 vcore). 4.7 GHz needs 1.53 vcore just to boot into win7



I'm sure things will get better with subsequent BIOS updates.
Still, I wouldn't expect more than 300-400 more MHz out of it.
Have you tried plying with straps and BCLK, or strictly multi?


----------



## Mydog (Sep 5, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> I'm sure things will get better with subsequent BIOS updates.
> Still, I wouldn't expect more than 300-400 more MHz out of it.
> Have you tried plying with straps and BCLK, or strictly multi?


Tried BCLK straps, doing some PLL tests now starting at 1.65V with 1.4 vcore attempting 4.7 GHz.
And a new bios for my R4E that came today, I've tested four different bioses including Shamino's 0020


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 5, 2013)

Mydog said:


> I've not made up my mind yet, 3960X does 5 GHz with 1.41 Vcore and the 4960X has a wall after 4.6 GHz(1.38 vcore). 4.7 GHz needs 1.53 vcore just to boot into win7



What mobo do u have?
Some vendors try to fix PLL Overide Enable setting and make it 100% working.
Before then processors seem to need more voltage that they should for freq of 4.6+ GHz 

EDIT. just saw u have the R4E, dunno about it but just wait a bit


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 5, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Tried BCLK straps, doing some PLL tests now starting at 1.65V with 1.4 vcore attempting 4.7 GHz.



Did default PLL voltage drop drastically between SB-E and IB-E? As far as I remember, 1.8V PLL is default.


----------



## Mydog (Sep 5, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> What mobo do u have?
> Some vendors try to fix PLL Override Enable setting and make it 100% working.
> Before then processors seem to need more voltage that they should for freq of 4.6+ GHz



I got Rampage IV Extreme and I've tested with the PLL overide



Random Murderer said:


> Did default PLL voltage drop drastically between SB-E and IB-E? As far as I remember, 1.8V PLL is default.



1.8 nis the default, not measured the drop yet


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 5, 2013)

Mydog said:


> I got Rampage IV Extreme and I've tested with the PLL overide



As I said, PLL Overide isnt working as it should be on some mobos, dunno if R4E is one of them or not


----------



## Mydog (Sep 5, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> As I said, PLL Overide isnt working as it should be on some mobos, dunno if R4E is one of them or not



Well may be they got it right in this bios, the 4501 that came today.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 5, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Well may be they got it right in this bios, the 4501 that came today.



They've been releasing so many BIOSes for IB-E lately that I decided not to update until I have my hands on a chip. By then, they'll have released five or six more BIOSes, lol.


----------



## Mydog (Sep 5, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> They've been releasing so many BIOSes for IB-E lately that I decided not to update until I have my hands on a chip. By then, they'll have released five or six more BIOSes, lol.



The 4501 bios looks promising, 4,7 GHz with "only" 1.35 vcore in bios, never even gotten into Win7 with less than 1.53 vcore at that speed.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 5, 2013)

Mydog said:


> The 4501 bios looks promising, 4,7 GHz with "only" 1.35 vcore in bios, never even gotten into Win7 with less than 1.53 vcore at that speed.
> 
> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/8770/9iwk.jpg



Those temps look great!
Any stability testing at 4.7+ yet?


----------



## Mydog (Sep 5, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Those temps look great!
> Any stability testing at 4.7+ yet?



Yes, Wprime 1024 

Hey I just got into Win7 at that "low" vcore for the first time ever.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 5, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Yes, Wprime 1024
> 
> Hey I just got into Win7 at that "low" vcore for the first time ever.



I know it's single-threaded, but would you mind giving SuperPI 1.5XS 1M a run? Would like to see how your 4.7 stacks up to my 4.9.
But after hearing you have 4.7 at such a low voltage, I'm pretty sold.


----------



## Mydog (Sep 5, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> I know it's single-threaded, but would you mind giving SuperPI 1.5XS 1M a run? Would like to see how your 4.7 stacks up to my 4.9.
> But after hearing you have 4.7 at such a low voltage, I'm pretty sold.



Sure thing, needed a bit more vcore for Wprime 1024


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 5, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Sure thing, needed a bit more vcore for Wprime 1024
> 
> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/5453/qf15.jpg



Disappointing. I'm running my RAM at 2400 as well, granted it's C11 and 1T, but I get 7.7ish on 1M runs. Damn near 8s is not really an improvement...
Have you pushed the IMC to its limits yet?

Oh, and so as to not fill up this thread with this discussion, we better move over to this thread.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 6, 2013)

Currently in the process of Leak Testing

Swiftech H2O-X20 Elite  with Tygon Norprene tubing and some glossy red Anti-kink coils = custom AIO, testing the mount in the case no kinks testing for leaks now.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 6, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Currently in the process of Leak Testing
> 
> Swiftech H2O-X20 Elite  with Tygon Norprene tubing and some glossy red Anti-kink coils = custom AIO, testing the mount in the case no kinks testing for leaks now.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130905/SwiftechH220Elite.jpg



looks fantastic, good tubing choice.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 6, 2013)

let me tell you its a CLOSE FIT in the case, that res at the end of the radiator almost didnt fit.. were talking mm distances,  also hope on TS Dave need to talk to you about some memory.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 6, 2013)

How did you fill it? I am guessing that is one of those rads with a reservoir.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 6, 2013)

yes it has the reservoir


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 6, 2013)

Phones get hot as hell


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 6, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Currently in the process of Leak Testing
> 
> Swiftech H2O-X20 Elite  with Tygon Norprene tubing and some glossy red Anti-kink coils = custom AIO, testing the mount in the case no kinks testing for leaks now.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130905/SwiftechH220Elite.jpg


Nice looking cooler Crazy

By chance do you have a pic of the other side of the rad?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 6, 2013)

its just Two Swiftech Helix 120mm PWM fans are white would have prefered red but. With how I am mounting it they wont be seen anyway. Other than that its just the fill port for the reservoir thats built into the rad.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 6, 2013)

Ahh ok, that's what I was looking for was a fil port for air to escape.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 6, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Currently in the process of Leak Testing
> 
> Swiftech H2O-X20 Elite  with Tygon Norprene tubing and some glossy red Anti-kink coils = custom AIO, testing the mount in the case no kinks testing for leaks now.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130905/SwiftechH220Elite.jpg



Was thinking of building a small loop for the CPU only with the Apogee Drive II. Looking good, man 


Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> http://i.imgur.com/JxiD4.jpg
> Phones get hot as hell



Only Windows phones, lol.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 6, 2013)

best part is I have enough tubing and anti-kink coils to make another longer tube set in the future for a full tower case. So its win win really.


----------



## khemist (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## itsakjt (Sep 6, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> http://i.imgur.com/JxiD4.jpg
> Phones get hot as hell



That is a cooler? NO! That is a spider.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 9, 2013)

Intel Core i7 3960X
ASRock X79 Fatal1ty Champion
Gskill Ripjaw Z 2133 MHz 16GB 4x4GB
Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 1050W 80+ GOLD
Nanoxia Deep Silence 1
Swiftech X20-220 Elite (MCR 240 res + Apogee Drive II + Norprene hose + Gloss red anti-kink coils + 2x Helix 120mm PWM fans)
HDDs = Samsung F1 1TB + Samsung F3 1TB + Samsung F4 1.5TB + Samsung F4 1.5TB + Western Digital 500GB
SSDs = Plextor M5Pro Xtreme 512GB + Adata S510 120GB
LG Dual layer DVD burner
EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW
Bitfenix Alchemy 24 PIN + 8 PIN + Audio Extention cables


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 9, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Intel Core i7 3960X
> ASRock X79 Fatal1ty Champion
> Gskill Ripjaw Z 2133 MHz 16GB 4x4GB
> Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 1050W 80+ GOLD
> ...



Nice Rig m8,

are those springs out of metal ?
and could you give some feedback on the pump/block compare against D5/DDC


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 9, 2013)

springs? you mean the anti-kink coils? no there just PVC was a bitch getting them over the hoses though took a solid half hour for each hose.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 9, 2013)

Well, after the move I started upgrading again.
First is the desk.

Hello desk!




How about a little closer?




On a side note, I'm using power-line adapters between the router and the modem. I think the two outlets are on the same circuit because it's been plenty fast.



This is wired the rest of the way. Looks good to me. 





Next upgrade: The monitors.  They're already ordered... and yes, monitors is plural.


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 9, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Intel Core i7 3960X
> ASRock X79 Fatal1ty Champion
> Gskill Ripjaw Z 2133 MHz 16GB 4x4GB
> Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 1050W 80+ GOLD
> ...



Heh... just had one of these PSUs blowing up GPUs and motherboards till i threw it out of the window.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 9, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> springs? you mean the anti-kink coils? no there just PVC was a bitch getting them over the hoses though took a solid half hour for each hose.



Then you're obviously doing it wrong, lol.
How's that Swifty Apogee Drive II cooling your 3960X? I assume it's overclocked?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 9, 2013)

4.4 GHz at 1.36v hits 80C on one core the rest are in the mid 70s and the entire system is silent about 2-3 dBA over ambient system power draw is at 200+ watts already. 

The Norprene hose is more like rubber than the PVC so it grips the anti-kink coils


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 9, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> 4.4 GHz at 1.36v hits 80C on one core the rest are in the mid 70s and the entire system is silent about 2-3 dBA over ambient system power draw is at 200+ watts already.
> 
> The Norprene hose is more like rubber than the PVC so it grips the anti-kink coils



Ouch, 500MHz slower, less VCore, higher temps... Maybe I'll just stick with the H100i for now, lol. You could also just use a thicker radiator. Also, it looks like the barbs cover the two inner-most RAM slots, is this the case?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 9, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Ouch, 500MHz slower, less VCore, higher temps... Maybe I'll just stick with the H100i for now, lol. You could also just use a thicker radiator. Also, it looks like the barbs cover the two inner-most RAM slots, is this the case?



His CPU is pretty much junk, I abused it pretty hard before sending it to him.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 9, 2013)

STOCK volts stock speeds its 150-160w  200w is the avg under load its peaked as high as 230w for the CPU alone. I can go further tho its not a huge issue. Might be able to drop voltage as well, these are settings I loaded as i knew 100% they were stable to begin with. Also using super cheap thermal paste lol hurray for cermaique 2


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 9, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> STOCK volts stock speeds its 150-160w  200w is the avg under load its peaked as high as 230w for the CPU alone. I can go further tho its not a huge issue. Might be able to drop voltage as well, these are settings I loaded as i knew 100% they were stable to begin with. Also using super cheap thermal paste lol hurray for cermaique 2





Random Murderer said:


> it looks like the barbs cover the two inner-most RAM slots, is this the case?



^asking again


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 9, 2013)

nope it doesnt cover them regular standard height memory will fit, the barbs can also be changed in terms of there orientation before install

aka remove two screws each side turn the barbs make sure o ring is in place tighten it back down done. 

Taller memory like Dominators etc yes they might be blocked cant tell you for sure dont have that kind of memory here.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Intel Pentium G3220


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 9, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Ouch, 500MHz slower, less VCore, higher temps... Maybe I'll just stick with the H100i for now, lol. You could also just use a thicker radiator. Also, it looks like the barbs cover the two inner-most RAM slots, is this the case?



you also have to remember your 3820 = 4cores 8 threads

3960x = ES chip that as dave said is poop and is 6 cores 12 threads so when stressing it to the max for stability testing of course it gets hot lol


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 10, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> you also have to remember your 3820 = 4cores 8 threads
> 
> 3960x = ES chip that as dave said is poop and is 6 cores 12 threads so when stressing it to the max for stability testing of course it gets hot lol



I realize it's 2c/4t more, obviously, but those temps are still doody. I'll take Dave's word that he battered the chip pretty well; it's probably degraded as hell, lol.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 10, 2013)

don't they kick out the same heat/TDP as FX8 cores at similar clocks?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 10, 2013)

normally yes but this chip at stock is around 150-160w load vs the average on most retail chips at 120-130

so a good 20w higher and it seems to grow out of control as you overclock.

at 4.4 a 3960x should be around 180-200w my chip hits 230-235 according to AIDA64

at 4.5 I hit 240-250 astill working on ways to lower the TDP a bit.

regardless temps dont bother me that much due to the low noise

at 10cm away my entire system in my room = 31 dBA for the system at load.  most air coolers or other systems will be around 35-38 with units like the H100 being as loud as 55 dBA +

Also temps are high for me as I have no dedicated exhuast fan currently.  The 140mm wouldnt fit with the rad so I had remove it I tried a Noctua fan in the rear and temps dropped 5c within seconds so I will probably pick up a a fan later for exhaust duties to help drop temps. ALtho I will have to get a 92 to 120mm adapter so I can properly mount the fan as even a 120mm doesnt quite fit


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 11, 2013)

Some boxes came. I wonder what they could be. 




I'll take a better picture later with my wife's camera instead of my phone.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 11, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Some boxes came. I wonder what they could be.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=52459&stc=1&d=1378916454



You're gonna need MOAR GPU POWAH!


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 11, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> You're gonna need MOAR GPU POWAH!



I know. The poor 6870s don't stand a chance. That's okay for now though, I mostly work on my tower. I'm waiting to see what AMD churns up before considering a switch to the green camp.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 11, 2013)

those are great displays you have there. maybe i will get a ips in the next couple of months. not sure though


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 11, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> those are great displays you have there. maybe i will get a ips in the next couple of months. not sure though



I got one at work and instantly fell in love. IPS really gives quite the vibrant picture.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 11, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Some boxes came. I wonder what they could be.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=52459&stc=1&d=1378916454
> 
> I'll take a better picture later with my wife's camera instead of my phone.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=52460&stc=1&d=1378916604



wow man,  you must have like the most ridiculous boner right now


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 11, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I know. The poor 6870s don't stand a chance. That's okay for now though, I mostly work on my tower. I'm waiting to see what AMD churns up before considering a switch to the green camp.



get a HD7990 it can handle those three and has still enough juice to carry ya over 2+ more gpu releases, besides damn DX11 check´s on few newer games my ol 4870x2 still performs good


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 11, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> get a HD7990 it can handle those three and has still enough juice to carry ya over 2+ more gpu releases, besides damn DX11 check´s on few newer games my ol 4870x2 still performs good



Heh. I've spent enough for the time being. I really can't justify spending a ton of money all at once on my computer anymore. I can say the monitors help me with work to get critics in the family to back off, but a new top of the line video card would be hard to justify since I don't do any OpenCL programming and I'm not a game developer. 

You can fit a lot of code and documentation on 3 displays. I've been liking it so far.

I haven't been liking how I can't find my mDP to DVI adapter, so I'm using one display off the second video card which prevents me from using CFX, since all 3 displays need to be plugged into the same device, the card which will become the master CFX device.

I ordered one when I ordered the displays, but Amazon says I might not get it until October! So either I have to find mine or buy a new one, because waiting a month is unacceptable.


----------



## Norton (Sep 11, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I haven't been liking how I can't find my *mDP to DVI adapter*, so I'm using one display off the second video card which prevents me from using CFX, since all 3 displays need to be plugged into the same device, the card which will become the master CFX device.
> 
> I ordered one when I ordered the displays, but Amazon says I might not get it until October! So either I have to find mine or buy a new one, because waiting a month is unacceptable.



I may have an extra that I'm not using atm- drop me a PM this evening if you want me to try and locate and send out to you (fellow cruncher deal- you know) 

Great looking setup with those displays!!! The 22" and 24" monitors I have felt their lifespan on my desk get shorter when they saw these 

** EDIT**
@Aquinus- found it. PM incoming


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 11, 2013)

well then don´t blame the good 6870´s they perform well for ya need:



Aquinus said:


> You can fit a lot of code and documentation on 3 displays. I've been liking it so far.



hehe

atleast stay on the dark side, the color of ya lightsaber leads you to the right GPU in Future


----------



## Roph (Sep 12, 2013)

Ghetto VRM fan installed, salvaged the fan from the stock AMD heatsink. It's sandwiched between the rear ethernet port and the ATX12V connector, very snug. It's almost like it was designed to fit there


----------



## Jetster (Sep 12, 2013)

Roph said:


> Ghetto VRM fan installed, salvaged the fan from the stock AMD heatsink. It's sandwiched between the rear ethernet port and the ATX12V connector, very snug. It's almost like it was designed to fit there
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/jSdYpAOh.jpg
> 
> ...



Not sexy   Ghetto thread > http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55387&highlight=ghetto


----------



## dumo (Sep 12, 2013)

4960Xes and Rampage IV Extreme Black Ed.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 12, 2013)

dumo said:


> 4960Xes and Rampage IV Extreme Black Ed.
> 
> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/1820/ciap.jpg
> 
> http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/9415/3mcy.jpg



DAMN, that's a lot of $1K CPUs! What's the best clock you've hit so far?
Have you found the RIVBE to be superior to the RIVE for overclocking?

EDIT: nevermind, realized you probably took those pics at the OC event in San Fran.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 12, 2013)

Well got my 3960x to 4.5 GHz got voltages down to 1.34 from 1.38  temps are down to 80c max on 1 core the rest average around 77'c    typical real world loads never exceed 60c

total system noise is 31 dBA if i put my delta fans in push them to 2600 rpm similar to the H100 temps drop by 4 more degrees but noise levels reach the same as the H100 which is unacceptable.

That said I may pick up some slim 120 mm fans to add as pull fans in order to drop temps a few more degrees


----------



## dumo (Sep 12, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> DAMN, that's a lot of $1K CPUs! What's the best clock you've hit so far?
> Have you found the RIVBE to be superior to the RIVE for overclocking?
> 
> EDIT: nevermind, realized you probably took those pics at the OC event in San Fran.


Just try to find good imc 4960Xes, the rest went to 3D team

Single TridentX 3000












Quad Vengeance Extreme 3000


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Sep 12, 2013)

Probably the most amazing piece of motherboard I have ever had the pleasure to play with.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 13, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> http://i.imgur.com/E20DMYy.jpg
> 
> Probably the most amazing piece of motherboard I have ever had the pleasure to play with.



I'd hit that


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 13, 2013)

All kinds of sexiness.


----------



## Vario (Sep 13, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I'd hit that



I want that mobo, my ASRock Z77E was such a dud


----------



## itsakjt (Sep 13, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> All kinds of sexiness.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130913/DSC_0006.jpg



Water cooler from Intel?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 13, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Water cooler from Intel?



you can buy it from them separately. been available for a while now.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice Dave. Let us know how they oc


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 13, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130913/780_a.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130913/780_b.jpg
> 
> ...



your an ass


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 13, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130913/780_a.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130913/780_b.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Jetster (Sep 13, 2013)

If one of those falls on the floor I'm going to be so pissed


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 14, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Water cooler from Intel?



Yes just re branded is from Asetek.

Sonn i will get all the components to fully watercool that system you see in the pic.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 14, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130913/780_a.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130913/780_b.jpg
> 
> ...



Not enough GPU.  Need more.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Sep 15, 2013)

not necessarily sexy, but a close up. No I did not drop it.






Bought this at a warehouse sale and they refused to let me check the condition before purchasing it. Since it was NCIX and they were reputable, I decided to purchase it anyway... poor choice.






looks like someone dropped it and then returned it. Then NCIX decided to sell it back.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 15, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> not necessarily sexy, but a close up. No I did not drop it.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/HbKp7k1.jpg
> 
> ...



Its a little extreme but Ive seen boards almost that bad. For some reason the boards will do that during the manufacturing process. As long as it works your good. Gigabyte boards are always straight. ASRock can have some curve but always preform well. That board was probably a second and didn't meet specs so was sold at a discount.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 15, 2013)

I would tweet @LinusTech and let him know what happened. I know he doesn't work there anymore, but he certainly could point you in the right direction as to who to talk to.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 16, 2013)

That's shocking I would never sell a mobo in that condition working or not it's just asking for trouble further down the line


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 16, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130913/780_a.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130913/780_b.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 16, 2013)

Corsair Platinum 2666Cl10


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 16, 2013)

What's with those headers on the right side of the stick?


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 16, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> What's with those headers on the right side of the stick?



These headers are for Corsair Link. You can "monitor" some stuff like temps ( I think) but I havent used it.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 16, 2013)

What overclocks have you reached on those???
Nice pics


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 16, 2013)

HammerON said:


> What overclocks have you reached on those???
> Nice pics



9-11-11@2400mhz with 1.57v
9-12-12@2666 with 1.65v
10-12-12@2800 with 1.75v
9-12-12@2800 with 2.1v 

All results are on air


----------



## dumo (Sep 16, 2013)

R4E BE es






4X4 samsung @ 3000 air


----------



## SimpleTECH (Sep 16, 2013)

LOL @ the little heatsink over the PCH.  You'd think ASUS would beef it up on the engineering samples?


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 17, 2013)

SimpleTECH said:


> LOL @ the little heatsink over the PCH.  You'd think ASUS would beef it up on the engineering samples?



Z87 was a die shrink from 65nm to 32nm. The z77 had a max tdp of 6.7 watts where the z87 has a max tdp of 4.1 watts. 33% power reduction means a lot for reduced thermal output. Just because it doesn't have a super beefy heat sink doesn't mean that it needs it.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Sep 17, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Z87 was a die shrink from 65nm to 32nm. The z77 had a max tdp of 6.7 watts where the z87 has a max tdp of 4.1 watts. 33% power reduction means a lot for reduced thermal output. Just because it doesn't have a super beefy heat sink doesn't mean that it needs it.



Yeah but this is a X79 mobo


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 17, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> Yeah but this is a X79 mobo



Drrr, I assumed and didn't take a closer look, missed the 8 dimm slots . 7.9 watts isn't a whole lot either. It's not like it needs it.


----------



## itsakjt (Sep 17, 2013)

FireKillerGR said:


> Corsair Platinum 2666Cl10
> 
> [url]http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/1781/btzg.png[/URL]
> 
> ...



Samsung chips, I see!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2013)

i got bored after cleaning my keyboard


----------



## HammerON (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## emissary42 (Sep 19, 2013)

OCZ Blade OCZ3B2000LV6GK


----------



## t_ski (Sep 19, 2013)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130918/IMG_6086822.jpg



Man, that chip is so old I have a hard time remembering it.  That's a Thoroughbred though, isn't it?


----------



## khemist (Sep 19, 2013)

No a lot of sexy hardware posted in a while and why do people post such massive pictures all the time?.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 19, 2013)

khemist said:


> No a lot of sexy hardware posted in a while



Agreed. More hardware!


khemist said:


> and why do people post such massive pictures all the time?.


Because we're not on 56K.


----------



## khemist (Sep 19, 2013)

A massive low res blurred pic is not sexy.

I'm on  2560x1600 monitor and some of these are not so good man!, but whatever.

Just resize the pic?, i always check how mines looks before i post.


----------



## SimpleTECH (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Mussels (Sep 19, 2013)

khemist said:


> A massive low res blurred pic is not sexy.
> 
> I'm on  2560x1600 monitor and some of these are not so good man!, but whatever.
> 
> Just resize the pic?, i always check how mines looks before i post.



mine tend to look great, and then get compressed/shitty as they upload.


i agree that anything too high res is just pointless.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 19, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Man, that chip is so old I have a hard time remembering it.  That's a Thoroughbred though, isn't it?



Barton


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 20, 2013)

Serious business ... Soon all will be mounted.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 20, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> Serious business ... Soon all will be mounted.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130920/DSC_0003.jpg
> ...



ive got a wet patch!!


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive got a wet patch!!



Wipe ya bum.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Sep 21, 2013)

And I get paid doing this. I would do it even for free but that is our little secret


----------



## t_ski (Sep 21, 2013)

I'd like a shot at that mITX when you're done having your way with it


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 22, 2013)

I want a backplate for my GTX 770.


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 22, 2013)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I want a backplate for my GTX 770.



if you have a EVGA there you go 

http://www.evga.com/articles/00753/


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Nordic (Sep 23, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130922/18.jpg



I assume your going to have a review of that soon, or maybe already do. I remember these being announced awhile ago but that was about it. I liked the looks of them and would be interested in a review.
Edit: Just googled and all I found was announcements from june. I assume a review is coming?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 23, 2013)

yes! Last I saw of this cooler was at CES, but they are for sale in the wild now too.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 23, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> yes! Last I saw of this cooler was at CES, but they are for sale in the wild now too.



Cool. I will watching for your review. OOh found it on newegg. Gosh is that expensive.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 23, 2013)

same price as all other dual AIO systems at release


----------



## Nordic (Sep 23, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> same price as all other dual AIO systems at release



So it performs like the dual AIO systems...?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 23, 2013)

selling an iphone 4, took some nice photos. old hardware can still look sexy.











(ios7 however, looks crap. buyer wanted it updated)


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 23, 2013)

Make the background tub girl


----------



## HammerON (Sep 23, 2013)

Those are GTX 780's not Titans...


----------



## Jetster (Sep 23, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2013)

Shiny!


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 23, 2013)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130923/IMG_6160.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130923/IMG_6143.jpg
> Those are GTX 780's not Titans...


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Sep 23, 2013)

james888 said:


> So it performs like the dual AIO systems...?



I don't want to spoil but no. I wrote a review and it was more like the 120mm rad Aseteks which sell a lot cheaper. Also integrated fan which is infinite dislike. I find it hard to recommend.

Very typical Zalman product.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 23, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> I don't want to spoil but no. I wrote a review and it was more like the 120mm rad Aseteks which sell a lot cheaper. Also integrated fan which is infinite dislike. I find it hard to recommend.
> 
> Very typical Zalman product.



well your findings are different than mine, but I guess this is why many people do reviews of the same product.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Sep 23, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> well your findings are different than mine, but I guess this is why many people do reviews of the same product.



Exactly. I tested it with 3930K and maybe that is the reason. Still, there is no excuse to stupid things like integrated fan (and no 120mm mountings on this side !) and no software control whatsoever which others have. 

This is that I got out of it. Wouldn't you be disappointed if you paid like 100 euro for that? 

Intel = RST2011LC, Antec = H2O 920, Corsair = H80, Zalman = Reserator 3 Max


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 23, 2013)

My overall number is close to yours, within a couple of degrees at least. Just in the coolers in my listings it plays out a bit different currently.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 23, 2013)

New WD10SPCX


----------



## Mussels (Sep 24, 2013)

its a bit scuffed, but nothing an aluminium bumper case wont cover up


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 25, 2013)

Intel Xeon X3480 ES 3.06Ghz (133x23). eBay special special for only $100. Replacing the i7 870 in my P55 FTW ESXi box allowing 32GB RAM (and which I can sell for same price wooo).


----------



## TotalChaos (Sep 25, 2013)

New 7950


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 25, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Intel Xeon X3480 ES 3.06Ghz (133x23). eBay special special for only $100. Replacing the i7 870 in my P55 FTW ESXi box allowing 32GB RAM (and which I can sell for same price wooo).
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/IbicJVY.jpg



Thats a nice chip WV! I have a X3430 that I am going to be testing soon. It was an awesome chip when I previously owned it and got up to 4.2Ghz 1.43V


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes I scored! I periodically search for Xeons and think I found this one right after it was posted. Can't beat $99 free ship Buy It Now on the top end one of the line (of course an ES at this price but so what). 

So yeah this should allow my P55 to take 8GB DIMMS now; must be an IMC limitation on the consumer desktop CPUs. The ARK says 32GB for Xeons. Some other dude tried 2x8 in my same board with a non-Xeon and it fired up fine but only saw 4GB on each dimm.


----------



## XL-R8R (Sep 25, 2013)

I love Xeon's too and cant help but search eBay quite often to see if I can bag something decent... it's like an addiction almost 


I managed to get this recently for about $85 shipped:







More pictures of the actual chip sometime soon lol


----------



## Jetster (Sep 26, 2013)

upgrade for my HTPC


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 26, 2013)

Apologies for the qaulity, t'was all I had


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 26, 2013)

Mussels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130923/Capture153.jpg
> 
> 
> its a bit scuffed, but nothing an aluminium bumper case wont cover up



S3 bros


----------



## TotalChaos (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 27, 2013)

XL-R8R said:


> I love Xeon's too and cant help but search eBay quite often to see if I can bag something decent... it's like an addiction almost



Nice. Mine can do about the same on stock volts so far (also about the same; a hair over 1v).


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 27, 2013)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130923/IMG_6160.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130923/IMG_6143.jpg
> Those are GTX 780's not Titans...


I was looking at the same back plate for both my 7970's.

Does it come with pads to prevent any kind of electrical shorting?

What about the screws, did you get them with the kit?

I see they are made for pairing up with water blocks, but can it be used with stock fan's.

Any info would be great so I don't waste cash on something that don't fit proper


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> S3 bros



just got an S4 yesterday, so not anymore XD



the macro camera is fanstastic in this thing


closeups taken BY sexy hardware count, right?






(it was blowing around in the wind, the blur on the bottom is not a focus issue)


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 27, 2013)

Mussels said:


> just got an S4 yesterday, so not anymore XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flowers Aussi man? really! 

We want a close up of the Sydney funnel-web


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Flowers Aussi man? really!
> 
> We want a close up of the Sydney funnel-web



i dont live in sydney, cant help. i just wanted to test a daylight shot in macro mode - an easy target so to speak.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 27, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> I was looking at the same back plate for both my 7970's.
> 
> Does it come with pads to prevent any kind of electrical shorting?
> 
> ...



It comes with little plastic dowels that separate the back plate to the GPU. It only appears to work with the GPU water block...
Yes - screws were included.
I don't understand what you mean about "used with stock fans".


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 27, 2013)

He wants to see if he can add a backplate to a GPU with the stock cooler on it. I am not 100% sure if they are all compatible with stock coolers, it may vary model to model. The EVGA backplates or example fit the EVGA cards they're designed for with the stock cooler still attached for sure (look at some of their higher-overclocked models and they come with one pre-attached out of the box).

Bottom line, the exact model numbers (much more complicated than any 7970) can only work with specific backplates. Do your due diligence in ensuring you're purchasing a backplate for your specific model. 

And yes, they come with everything you need to safely attach them, save for maybe a screwdriver.


----------



## Norton (Sep 29, 2013)

Rearranged the fittings on the 7970 in the loop of one of my FX-8350 rigs....







Also added in a piece of clear tubing so I could keep an eye on the coolant quality (100% distilled H2O atm)


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 29, 2013)

Lapped P4 2.8GHz Northwood


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 30, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Lapped P4 2.8GHz Northwood
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img196/6880/vli6.jpg
> 
> ...



SEMI-lapped. 240 is not a good place to stop, you really need to go up to at least 1200, most will tell you 1600 or even 2000.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 30, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> SEMI-lapped. 240 is not a good place to stop, you really need to go up to at least 1200, most will tell you 1600 or even 2000.



It was for practice and whats wrong with stopping at 240


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 30, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> It was for practice and whats wrong with stopping at 240



Stopping at 240 leaves you with a rougher surface than if you hadn't bothered at all. The only difference is that if the IHS was convex or concave, you've now rectified that.
For practice, it's fine, but if you were to actually do that with your 8350, you'd want to finish the job.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 30, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Stopping at 240 leaves you with a rougher surface than if you hadn't bothered at all. The only difference is that if the IHS was convex or concave, you've now rectified that.
> For practice, it's fine, but if you were to actually do that with your 8350, you'd want to finish the job.



Yea it was for practice but it doesn't feel rough. Gonna see if i can find a pack with 400-2000


----------



## Nordic (Sep 30, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Yea it was for practice but it doesn't feel rough. Gonna see if i can find a pack with 400-2000



I got a 300-1000 pack at the hardware store. To go higher I had to go to the auto store.


----------



## xvi (Sep 30, 2013)

LED light from phone, high ISO, fast shutter. Managed to catch it.

..also, this isn't high resolution, but it is close up and about 240 FPS:








Slightly higher quality version


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2013)

took photos of something a little less gay than last time, testing out the new camera in the S4:


background is my old mousepad


----------



## Nordic (Oct 1, 2013)

xvi said:


> http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/8093/tl43.jpg
> 
> LED light from phone, high ISO, fast shutter. Managed to catch it.
> 
> ...


Cool picture. I have one of those bays and it never did anything cool like that.



Mussels said:


> took photos of something a little less gay than last time, testing out the new camera in the S4:
> 
> 
> background is my old mousepad
> ...



Nice try. Rainbow cable.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2013)

james888 said:


> Nice try. Rainbow cable.



bob marley is not gay.


----------



## PHaS3 (Oct 1, 2013)

Radeon 6970 with (a little bit too much) TIM





Taken with Nokia Pro Cam on Lumia 920


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 1, 2013)

PHaS3 said:


> Radeon 6970 with (a little bit too much) TIM
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=52627&stc=1&d=1380600545
> 
> Taken with Nokia Pro Cam on Lumia 920



Thats a great photo for a phone


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 1, 2013)

i got an sms/email about i had a package waiting for me, so i went to pick it up ofc...






Check spoiler if u want to see what it is 



Spoiler


























i am also waiting on the Bitfenix Prodigy M to be released later this month, so i can move my system to a smaller case 

and with that said, i can't use my H100 anymore too big, when i want my Blu-ray optical drive, Asus Xonar Essence STX audio card and i got 3 hdd's and one ssd to cramp into it and not to forget my Seasonic X-760...


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 1, 2013)

Moar to come soon!!!


----------



## Vario (Oct 1, 2013)

still looking for a few more $20-30 samsung green's lol.  gonna be my long term goal of 8 sticks.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## dj-electric (Oct 4, 2013)

Mah PC atm






Still haz stuffs to do


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 4, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Mah PC atm
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7EAkNS5.jpg
> 
> Still haz stuffs to do



Looks good with the thermal armor painted white.


----------



## dumo (Oct 4, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## freakshow (Oct 7, 2013)

my ek gpu waterblock on my gtx 780


----------



## freakshow (Oct 8, 2013)

my sexy pc


----------



## Nordic (Oct 8, 2013)

I love newegg shell shocker deals sometimes...

















Nzxt Respire T40. I don't know how it performs yet... but for $15 it will do just fine. The one review I found speaks well of it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 11, 2013)

New GPU arrived hurray for early Christmas gifts.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 22, 2013)

nice SeaSonic psu there Jetster ^^


----------



## xvi (Oct 22, 2013)

You said it's the Sexy Hardware Close-Up Pic Clubhouse, right?






I need to dust off my old PowerShot and snap a few photos. It's only 4.3 MP, but takes quite nice macros.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 22, 2013)

xvi said:


> You said it's the Sexy Hardware Close-Up Pic Clubhouse, right?
> 
> http://images.iop.org/objects/ntw/news/10/2/10/gam1.jpg
> 
> I need to dust off my old PowerShot and snap a few photos. It's only 4.3 MP, but takes quite nice macros.



That photo looks really familiar...
Is that the combined programmable logic gate/memory from a few years back?


----------



## xvi (Oct 22, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> That photo looks really familiar...
> Is that the combined programmable logic gate/memory from a few years back?



Ye.. yes.

Do they _beam_ the internet in to your head wirelessly or do you just have an RJ45 at the base of your skull? That's a rather good memory you have there.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2013)

xvi said:


> Ye.. yes.
> 
> Do they _beam_ the internet in to your head wirelessly or do you just have an RJ45 at the base of your skull? That's a rather good memory you have there.



he random murders ISP employees if he ever misses a data packet.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 22, 2013)

xvi said:


> Ye.. yes.
> 
> Do they _beam_ the internet in to your head wirelessly or do you just have an RJ45 at the base of your skull? That's a rather good memory you have there.



My brain _is_ the internet.
Nah, I just remember reading about it a while ago and it really intrigued me. Things that interest me tend to stick in my brain and overwrite the things that don't interest me. 



Mussels said:


> he random murders ISP employees if he ever misses a data packet.



Ahahahahaha, the plays on my name never get old!
And my ISP would probably agree. They know that as soon as I lose internet or even a bit of bandwidth, _somebody_ is getting a nasty phone call.


----------



## xvi (Oct 22, 2013)

Mussels said:


> he random murders ISP employees if he ever misses a data packet.



..but _I_ am an ISP employee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Worse yet, we're a WISP.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 22, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> And my ISP would probably agree. They know that as soon as I lose internet or even a bit of bandwidth, somebody is getting a nasty phone call.



lol i do the same.


----------



## xvi (Oct 22, 2013)

Might as well post some WISP hardware. These little buggers are capable of some pretty long links.
Also, lil BUB is my desktop background.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2013)

xvi said:


> Might as well post some WISP hardware. These little buggers are capable of some pretty long links.
> Also, lil BUB is my desktop background.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131022/IMG_20131022_095003.jpg



i really, really want some of those. me and a friend are trying to set up a wifi link over a few KM, and some high powered shizzle would be wunderbar


----------



## xvi (Oct 23, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i really, really want some of those. me and a friend are trying to set up a wifi link over a few KM, and some high powered shizzle would be wunderbar



You might be interested in a Ubiquiti NanoBridge M2 (2.4GHz) or NanoBridge M5 (5.8GHz). The M2 will cut through a row of trees or two (depending on range) and the M5 will give you the highest bandwidth and least interference. I think the NanoBridge might be getting replaced with a new product called NanoBeam.
They should be easily obtainable (online) just about anywhere and are decently inexpensive for what you get (dual polarity, integrated antenna, easy setup). We do ~25-30 KM links with them paired up to a sector. Two of them together should manage up to 30-ish KM with half-decent speeds *IF* you have clear line of sight.

NanoStations will be much easier to point, but have lower attenuation and cover a sector (40 to 60 degree cone on the Loco version). While the Bullet and Rocket are about the same price (maybe cheaper), they require an external antenna which often drives the cost up.

Pretty much all Ubiquiti products use 802.11, so make sure to set up security and hide the SSID when you're done.

That sounded much more like an ad than information. I just work with them a lot. I promise.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2013)

we're only talking 5KM, but theres crap in the way


----------



## xvi (Oct 23, 2013)

Mussels said:


> we're only talking 5KM, but theres crap in the way



What kind and how opposed are you to putting up two towers? 
You might not be able to blast through 5 KM of things.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 23, 2013)

Mussels said:


> we're only talking 5KM, but theres crap in the way



use two balloons to lift them up??


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2013)

xvi said:


> What kind and how opposed are you to putting up two towers?
> You might not be able to blast through 5 KM of things.



well since im scared of heights, i havent got on the roof to check.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 23, 2013)

Mussels said:


> well since im scared of heights, i havent got on the roof to check.



i think the balloon idea will be best, unless you have really strong winds.


----------



## khemist (Oct 23, 2013)

New Motherboard, 4770k coming soon.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## emissary42 (Oct 24, 2013)

OCZ XTE Platinum OCZ3XTEP1600C6LV6GK


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 24, 2013)

Interesting. If it had a black PCB, might be nice for a clean look.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Oct 24, 2013)

Hammer & vice action. Corner's took some cosmetic damage but hey it works! 











Coollaboratory Liquid Pro is amazing stuff.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 25, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Hammer & vice action. Corner's took some cosmetic damage but hey it works!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/E29teSl.png
> 
> ...


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 25, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/aa/aa9bf1af990699edc671f5ea3fd1999e17e248510c9b2a1cb8dfe1148e5fc196.jpg



lol. i thought of jeremy when i saw that post too.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 25, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131025/Capture029172.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131025/Capture030687.jpg
> 
> ...



I'm jealous...


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Oct 25, 2013)

290X sure has a great looking stock cooler. Too bad that is about the only positive thing with it. 

Personally I still prefer the GTX Titan cooler looks especially with backplate. But I might be slightly biased because I am looking at the sexy piece of Titan all the time in my open testbench.


----------



## khemist (Oct 25, 2013)

The Blue is going very soon, it's just temporary.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 25, 2013)

UPS just got here


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 25, 2013)

Jetster said:


> UPS just got here
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131025/Capture043.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131025/Capture044.jpg



Since when did Corsair give me my own line of PSUs?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 25, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Since when did Corsair give me my own line of PSUs?



Nice, well later I will see if this will power my system.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 26, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131025/Capture029172.jpg



 you lucky bastard 

@ $1075NZD I don't think I'll be getting one anytime soon


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 26, 2013)

Jetster said:


> UPS just got here
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131025/Capture043.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131025/Capture044.jpg




can I ask what's that C-Link port for


----------



## Jetster (Oct 26, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> can I ask what's that C-Link port for



Its Corsair Link system. You can buy a link to plug that into a USB port and it will monitor fan speed and voltage. You can also combined it with a H100i link system. 


Well its installed and running. 3770K @ 4.4 plus 2 AMD 7950 in Crossfire stock, 7 fans, two hard drives, fan controller 3D Mark Score  > http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1482835

I put a fluke on the 12 volt and it never fell below 12.13 V under load

The SeaSonic M12 750w under the same load dropped to 12.00 V


----------



## HammerON (Oct 26, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131025/Capture029172.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131025/Capture030687.jpg
> 
> ...



First pics of a 290X here on this thread
Well done



khemist said:


> [url]http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/2060/9oc9.jpg[/URL]
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img716/8273/eh2b.jpg
> ...


Nice pics


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Nice pics



You may recognize this 











Hope to have it running tomorrow


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131025/Capture029172.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131025/Capture030687.jpg
> 
> ...


Oh yeezus, those are some sexy pics   Me so jelly


----------



## Nordic (Oct 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> You may recognize this
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131026/R3E2.jpg
> 
> ...



That is a really cool looking older setup.


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2013)

james888 said:


> That is a really cool looking older setup.



X58/i7-970 can still keep up with the new kids on the block.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> You may recognize this
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131026/R3E2.jpg
> 
> ...



Ahh - the old rig. I have really fond memories of that motherboard/cpu. Glad to see that you are getting it up and running


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone got a 4960X to lend me?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 29, 2013)

more:


----------



## RCoon (Oct 29, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> more:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131028/DSCF0001.jpg
> 
> ...



Well I did see you on 3DMark last night


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 29, 2013)

Dave, u make me want a Black Edition more and more, even i only want Micro-ATX bcs i don't want a oversized computer taking up sooo much space any more 

but nice tease pictures of the board and box


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## cadaveca (Nov 4, 2013)

blue?


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 4, 2013)

Mussels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131103/Capture209807.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131103/Capture210264.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131103/Capture211.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131103/Capture212202.jpg



Nice 280X!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Nice 280X!



very punny  (yes, its awesome. clocked at 1.1GHz and very happy)


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 5, 2013)

Moar pics:



Corsair 87-B PCB:


















Needs CPU....


----------



## dumo (Nov 5, 2013)

Best combo so far


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## stefanels (Nov 6, 2013)

AeroCool Templarius Arma


----------



## Nordic (Nov 8, 2013)

Was taking some pictures and this one turned out really well.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2013)

*More in Your PC ATM!*


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 9, 2013)

one the heat pipes on my Asus GTX670 DCII 4gb:






and my Asus Xonar Essence STX audio card nuth new or fancy about it, but i was cleaning my case out last weekend and tried doing som cable management even i suck at it...


----------



## Jetster (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Jetster (Nov 10, 2013)

Sorry for the double post. I'm tripping on this camera


----------



## dumo (Nov 10, 2013)

Winter mode with Deepcool Gabriel & Lucifer


----------



## dumo (Nov 11, 2013)

Dracula Deepcool, just what 290X needs..


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 11, 2013)

dumo said:


> Dracula Deepcool, just what 290X needs..
> 
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/W5FCd1t.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/VbVFY8u.jpg[/URL]


Seems like a tiny area of heatsink for the amount of fans you can put on it.....


----------



## Jetster (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 11, 2013)

dunno if its sexy, but its close up and surely looks sexy to me (a Macho on a µATX board)















also something i like: no flash





and same with flash




 the TY-147 is still rotating at 1300RPM but with the flash it appear still. i love that effect


----------



## dumo (Nov 12, 2013)

Gabriel on Impact


----------



## d1nky (Nov 12, 2013)

I haven't posted a pic in a while, this is my fav pic of my old build...


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 12, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Moar pics:
> 
> Corsair 87-B PCB:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131105/DSCF0356.jpg
> ...



Nice mobo you have connected to your graphics cards  That's some fast ram as well, wow.


----------



## SimpleTECH (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## SimpleTECH (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't ask how that happened.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2013)

The rear of an R9 290; more to come soon


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 14, 2013)

SimpleTECH said:


> http://oi42.tinypic.com/29byjk3.jpg
> 
> http://oi44.tinypic.com/2a5kva8.jpg
> 
> ...



Still want to know...


----------



## RCoon (Nov 14, 2013)

SimpleTECH said:


> http://oi42.tinypic.com/29byjk3.jpg
> 
> http://oi44.tinypic.com/2a5kva8.jpg
> 
> ...



_"Apply a small rice sized blob of paste..."_
DONE!
_"To the IHS side of the chip"_
FUCKS!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> _"Apply a small rice sized blob of paste..."_
> DONE!
> _"To the IHS side of the chip"_
> FUCKS!


Tip: Using sandpaper to help smooth the paste out is recommended.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 14, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Tip: Using sandpaper to help smooth the paste out is recommended.



BRB going to sand off the pins on my processor so it works better.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> BRB going to sand off the pins on my processor so it works better.



i wish i'd made a how-to guide for that, converting AM2+ to 775 back in the day...


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 14, 2013)

Roflmao


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 14, 2013)

Good focus on samsung ST150f 16mp cam


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Nordic (Nov 16, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131116/Capture019.jpg



I really like this picture. It is an angle most don't use. Its a tease. We all know what it looks like but we still enjoy seeing it.


----------



## dumo (Nov 19, 2013)

290X full mod


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2013)

thats not a close up!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 19, 2013)

dumo said:


> 290X full mod



Ok, what did you do to that poor card?

All those little wires ... looks like you're torturing it!


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 20, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> All those little wires ... looks like you're torturing it!


It probably looked at him cross, I'd say it deserves it.

Dumo, let us know results!


----------



## RCoon (Nov 21, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


>


 
The ultimate Cocktease right there. One of those might fall into my lap soon.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 21, 2013)

RCoon said:


> The ultimate Cocktease right there. One of those might fall into my lap soon.



i won't it's just tooo much money 

also i am happy with my Asus GTX 670 4gb DCII for now it does what i want really well but it would be nice, but first i need to upgrade to Windows 8.1 xD


----------



## TissueBox (Nov 21, 2013)

New case!





Some Gentle Typhoons up front 





And out with the old and in with the new!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2013)

Just replacing the stock coolers on my 7970s and I snapped this from my s4, thought it was kind of nifty







and the opposite of sexy, almost 2 years of build up lol





edit: I'm cleaning the block now, and it's getting there.  I'll try to remember to repost when it's all clean and sexy again (if it gets sexy again)


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 21, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Just replacing the stock coolers on my 7970s and I snapped this from my s4, thought it was kind of nifty



That is one shiny GPU!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2013)

Block cleaned up nicely





All back together again







Now the other is being cleaned









And a little old school, from a Radeon X300SE 256mb


----------



## Nordic (Nov 22, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Block cleaned up nicely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks much better. You use brasso and elbow grease or something else?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2013)

james888 said:


> Looks much better. You use brasso and elbow grease or something else?



Vinegar and elbow grease 
I let it sit in vinegar for a little while, scrub a little with a toothbrush, let it sit again, scrub again, rinse with distilled water.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice scrub job! And that GPU reflection pic is awesum.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 22, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Vinegar and elbow grease
> I let it sit in vinegar for a little while, scrub a little with a toothbrush, let it sit again, scrub again, rinse with distilled water.



Good information.  Does the clear plexi need any cleaning?  Perhaps just spritz windex?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> Good information.  Does the clear plexi need any cleaning?  Perhaps just spritz windex?



There was some nasty on there too, and I used the same method of operation.  The acrylic cleaned up _much_ faster that the copper, but I think it was because it was just less dirty.

The vinegar seems to clean up the nickel one too, but it's not as pretty.  I think it needs some actual stuff to polish it to make it look sexy, but I'm not going to be able to do that; I've read that Mothers of Flitz is a good meal polisher.  I'll add in that nickel block in a few minutes....


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2013)

This should be the last of the block pics.  I should have some new hardware pics coming this weekend, so I'll be sharing those soon 


Nickel cleaned from vinegar.





As you can see, there are some places where the nickel has faded off and copper showing through.  More of that in the spoiler


Spoiler: More Nickel pics



















On the back, there are some nasty spots that don't want to come off.  I'm supposing the polish would take care of that, but I don't have the time.










All done


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 22, 2013)

Interesting.  Think I'll stick with copper blocks.  Besides, I use a silver coil and I hear they don't play well with nickel.


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 22, 2013)

Got Dell S2240M monitor and Kingston HyperX Blu 8 GB 1600 MHz RAM(2 units).


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Nov 22, 2013)

Not much of a close up this time but wanted to share anyway what was on my desk this morning


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> Interesting.  Think I'll stick with copper blocks.  Besides, I use a silver coil and I hear they don't play well with nickel.



I too have decided to stick with copper from here on out.  I have a new block here and it's copper, and it shall stay that way.  

I also have a silver coil, but I don't know if that's an issue with nickel; I've heard people say both, it's fine and it's bad.   Whatevs



GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Not much of a close up this time but wanted to share anyway what was on my desk this morning



Too many toys I say


----------



## Jetster (Nov 23, 2013)

New Camera


----------



## khemist (Nov 23, 2013)

Power Jack to the rescue!.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 4, 2013)

Broke the fans on my 7870 Tahiti. Used one of those 2x80mm fan Vantec pci slot fans I had laying around and zip tied it. Took off the pci bracket. Works far better than stock. I just wish the heatsink was bigger. All together is 2.5slots. I would of posted this in the old ghetto hardware thread but I could not find it for some reason.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 4, 2013)

james888 said:


> Broke the fans on my 7870 Tahiti. Used one of those 2x80mm fan Vantec pci slot fans I had laying around and zip tied it. Took off the pci bracket. Works far better than stock. I just wish the heatsink was bigger. All together is 2.5slots. I would of posted this in the old ghetto hardware thread but I could not find it for some reason.



I absolutely love it!

BTW, here is the ghetto mods thread.


----------



## Frick (Dec 10, 2013)

Dunno if it counts but






Hey hey. And yes it contains a CPU.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 10, 2013)

Frick said:


> Dunno if it counts but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not close up enough. Show the hardware not the box...


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 10, 2013)

itsakjt said:


>


That's a GREAT shot!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 12, 2013)

got a proper camera....
trying out the macro


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 12, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> got a proper camera....
> trying out the macro


Does it have an "anti-dust" mode?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 13, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Not much of a close up this time but wanted to share anyway what was on my desk this morning



i should do that sometime ... but i think i will need more than 1 desk .... or i don't think i would have enough place to do so in the whole house. (older hardware respectively ofc)


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 13, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> i should do that sometime ... but i think i will need more than 1 desk .... or i don't think i would have enough place to do so in the whole house. (older hardware respectively ofc)



i would have been jealous if it was all new generation xD


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 13, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> i would have been jealous if it was all new generation xD


ahahahah true that ... but i'm a nostalgeek so i have more oldies than shinies (wait oldies can shine too ... )


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 14, 2013)

sorry about the middle pic. i resize with paint


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 14, 2013)

Better use GIMP or the resizer of the TPU image hosting service.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Dec 14, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> got a proper camera....
> trying out the macro



If you want closer Macros you can mount your lens on your camera backwards. 
I did this with a ef-s 18-55 mounted backwards on a 6D






If it looks stupid but works, it's not stupid.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 14, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> If you want closer Macros you can mount your lens on your camera backwards.
> I did this with a ef-s 18-55 mounted backwards on a 6D
> 
> 
> ...



this is my camera 




not possible lololol


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah, those DSLR cams like RMC has got are way too pricey.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Dec 14, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> this is my camera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing a saw can't fix =D


----------



## Jetster (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 14, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Better use GIMP or the resizer of the TPU image hosting service.


or IrfanView as i do for years.


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 14, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> or IrfanView as i do for years.


Or photoscape.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 14, 2013)

Why don't you just use TPU capture

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1607/tpucapture-screenshot-utility-v1-9/


----------



## khemist (Dec 14, 2013)

New bay res for a ddc pump, installing in my TJ08-E.


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 14, 2013)

Repaired a XFX 6770 yesterday of my sister's friend. It was not giving any display along with VGA init beeps from mobo. Cleaned it and replaced some caps. Popped it in. And Bingo! 
The card




VRAMs




Voltage regulator(replaced some SMD caps here)




Memory voltage regulator




VRAMs




Coolers and heatsinks




VRM Heatsink(could not clean it because of thermal pads, card was in horrible condition)




Fan connector




Display I/O




BIOS ROM




SMD caps on reverse of GPU die









After the repair work, I washed the card with water(it was in horrible condition) and isopropyl alcohol, dried up the water by using the blower of a vacuum cleaner. Cleaned the heatsinks as much as possible, applied fresh thermal compound and cleaned up the excess soldering flux I used. Connected the card, powered on system and Bingo here goes!






Played BF 4 for 2.5 hrs and COD Ghosts for 3 hrs. Super stable even after overclock. 

All pics taken on Samsung Galaxy Ace.


----------



## SimpleTECH (Dec 14, 2013)

SSD order:

OCZ Deneva 2 C Series 240GB
OCZ Vertex 3 240GB
OCZ Vector 128GB
OCZ Deneva 2 C Series 240GB


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 14, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Repaired a XFX 6770 yesterday of my sister's friend. It was not giving any display along with VGA init beeps from mobo. Cleaned it and replaced some caps. Popped it in. And Bingo!
> The card
> 
> 
> ...



wow ... it turned from "sexy" to "dusty and rusty" ? ahah nice one


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 14, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Repaired a XFX 6770 yesterday of my sister's friend. It was not giving any display along with VGA init beeps from mobo. Cleaned it and replaced some caps. Popped it in. And Bingo!
> The card
> 
> 
> ...



which caps did u replace? i want to replace the caps on my gts450 but cant find solid caps here.


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 14, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> which caps did u replace? i want to replace the caps on my gts450 but cant find solid caps here.


I replaced some SMD caps in the vicinity of the GPU voltage controller. Since there is no way to read the values of those caps, I just took the size into consideration. I salvaged some caps from the legendary 2005 Intel motherboard and soldered it onto the corresponding sections. They I washed the card in water completely and with isopropyl alcohol to remove the flux I used. That was all I did.
EDIT: If you need to replace solid caps, you don't necessarily have to use solid caps only. Find equivalent electrolytic caps. They will work equally good.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Dec 15, 2013)

Two random pics testing new camera. Have ton of new stuff around. I just need a proper macro lens so I can go REALLY close to hw.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 15, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> I replaced some SMD caps in the vicinity of the GPU voltage controller. Since there is no way to read the values of those caps, I just took the size into consideration. I salvaged some caps from the legendary 2005 Intel motherboard and soldered it onto the corresponding sections. They I washed the card in water completely and with isopropyl alcohol to remove the flux I used. That was all I did.
> EDIT: If you need to replace solid caps, you don't necessarily have to use solid caps only. Find equivalent electrolytic caps. They will work equally good.


i have been told by a cap guru here that they dont work equally. they have different properties


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 15, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Two random pics testing new camera. Have ton of new stuff around. I just need a proper macro lens so I can go REALLY close to hw.



neat but not even remotely close up enough  indeed

   
no macro


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 15, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i have been told by a cap guru here that they dont work equally. they have different properties


Its luck and trial and error. I match both colors and sizes and they always worked for me. Previous repairs done by me in case of HDDs and motherboards and mobile phone PCBs.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 15, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Its luck and trial and error. I match both colors and sizes and they always worked for me. Previous repairs done by me in case of HDDs and motherboards and mobile phone PCBs.


taking about solid and electrolytic caps.


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 15, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> taking about solid and electrolytic caps.


Oh. Yeah they work too. I have seen repairs done such a way. You have to find the correct electrolytic cap in place of the faulty solid cap.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## dumo (Dec 19, 2013)

2 boards and a few 4930Ks. Save time binning






Sub 1.2V h20

This chip is worth the time for cold test


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Dec 20, 2013)

Those DirectFET mosfets are amazing really. Thumbs up AMD


----------



## Nordic (Dec 22, 2013)

Totally overkill.


----------



## rougal (Dec 22, 2013)

Old cards..  still looks good.. 7300GT and GTX465


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 22, 2013)

New RAMs. 
























2.5 years old Sapphire Radeon HD6770 1 GB DDR5










All photos taken on Samsung Galaxy ACE.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 26, 2013)

CHRISTMAS CAME LATE THIS YEAR


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 27, 2013)

I came early...


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2013)

Just wanted to post these form my recent delidding episode:


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## rougal (Dec 28, 2013)

cadaveca said:


>



Sexy OC Panel...


----------



## t_ski (Dec 28, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Just wanted to post these form my recent delidding episode:


I take it this was successful?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I take it this was successful?


Yes sir, successful yet scary. I made a thread over here with a little more info


----------



## emissary42 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 30, 2013)

The Gopro is one nifty piece of tech:





But with the hope of good footage, more platter space was needed!
While everyone else is showing of their little showboaty SSD's, Green is still the way of the future !


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 1, 2014)

storage secks


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## emissary42 (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## micropage7 (Jan 1, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


>



nice build, i just saw it on facebook


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 1, 2014)

emissary42 said:


>


what camera that you use, the pic looks pretty nice


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## R00kie (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## emissary42 (Jan 1, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> what camera that you use, the pic looks pretty nice


Thanks man, but for pictures like this the camera really doesn't play that big of a role (imo).  Get the lighting right and you're almost there.

I thought people would be more curious about #7609 to be honest =))


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 1, 2014)

Tried some self-made mods to increase ASUS Hotwire limits?!? only one worked.



























Size perspective(one of the components on a guitar pik):


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Tried some self-made mods to increase ASUS Hotwire limits?!? only one worked.
> 
> Size perspective(one of the components on a guitar pik):



Ballsy move, Dave.  looks good but....

I can't believe you use the. 88 tortex.  
I fancy the orange .6 myself


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 2, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Ballsy move, Dave.  looks good but....
> 
> I can't believe you use the. 88 tortex.
> I fancy the orange .6 myself


mods are fairly basic... and info for how to fix Hotwire function for software-voltage-locked models of ASUS 7970 DCUII isn't out there yet. There is info for other models of cards, but what to do is not listed for this specific model, so I had to remove and replace parts until I found which one worked (remove PR122, located under backplate). Once it worked, I tried on other outputs, or what I thought was other outputs, but no change noticed, and card functions fine. Before removing PR122, max via HotWire was a meager 1.125V, when stock is 1.1V.  That limited the card to 1070 benchable. now I can push over 1.4V easily, but over 1.35V crashes the card...normal stuff for 7970 now. At least I can OC the card to 1200 Mhz now with 1.325V. 


And yeah...I like to dig into the strings at times, I use orange and yellow Tortex too.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 2, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Tried some self-made mods to increase ASUS Hotwire limits?!? only one worked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks ghetto
so you will run like that or take it to the stock since only one that work?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 2, 2014)

special guest ... my index ... duh


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 2, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> mods are fairly basic... and info for how to fix Hotwire function for software-voltage-locked models of ASUS 7970 DCUII isn't out there yet. There is info for other models of cards, but what to do is not listed for this specific model, so I had to remove and replace parts until I found which one worked (remove PR122, located under backplate). Once it worked, I tried on other outputs, or what I thought was other outputs, but no change noticed, and card functions fine. Before removing PR122, max via HotWire was a meager 1.125V, when stock is 1.1V.  That limited the card to 1070 benchable. now I can push over 1.4V easily, but over 1.35V crashes the card...normal stuff for 7970 now. At least I can OC the card to 1200 Mhz now with 1.325V.
> 
> 
> And yeah...I like to dig into the strings at times, I use orange and yellow Tortex too.


So you did solder back on the components that didn't change anything?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 2, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> So you did solder back on the components that didn't change anything?


Yep. That's how I spent New Years Eve. 

I think I Need to actually replace what WAS removed (PR122) as well, with something of a higher value.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 2, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> I think I Need to actually replace what WAS removed (PR122) as well, with something of a higher value.


Why? are you experiencing issues?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 2, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Why? are you experiencing issues?


Nope. But previously GPU Hotwire value of 96-97 had huge jump, but now this range is @ 64-65.

0 = 1.1 V, 96= 1.275 V, 97= 1.365V.

Now,

0 = 1.1 V, 64 = 1.295V, 65 = 1.335V, 66 = 1.34V, 67 = 1.356V.

I want to hit 1.3 V. I have gotten closer, for sure, but not quite where I want to be. This is just amusement for me anyway, not trying to "fix" anything, just making sure I can still solder tiny crap successfully more than anything else.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 2, 2014)

Doesn't have to be _my_ sexay hardware right? This is from IT Diva (Darlene) at OCN. I don't think I have ever felt more inadequate.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 2, 2014)

dayum dave, when did you start using .88mm picks?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 2, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> dayum dave, when did you start using .88mm picks?


Geez, you'd think I was using the pik of Denstiny or sumptin.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 2, 2014)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Doesn't have to be _my_ sexay hardware right? This is from IT Diva (Darlene) at OCN. I don't think I have ever felt more inadequate.




Holy crap!!!!!!!! That is insane.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 2, 2014)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Doesn't have to be _my_ sexay hardware right? This is from IT Diva (Darlene) at OCN. I don't think I have ever felt more inadequate.


Its a nice showpiece, but heck of a pain to work on.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 2, 2014)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Doesn't have to be _my_ sexay hardware right? This is from IT Diva (Darlene) at OCN. I don't think I have ever felt more inadequate.


Gorgeous. Genuinely gorgeous.


james888 said:


> Its a nice showpiece, but heck of a pain to work on.


Worth it. Not just because it's beautiful, but the hardware underneath as well.


----------



## Doc41 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm in,  some test shots i took while cleaning a PS3 using my GS3
cropped


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 5, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> I'm in,  some test shots i took while cleaning a PS3 using my GS3
> cropped


nice, it cropped from zooming or close shot


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Doesn't have to be _my_ sexay hardware right? This is from IT Diva (Darlene) at OCN. I don't think I have ever felt more inadequate.


looks like building with thermonuclear inside


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 5, 2014)

Very rare HW pr0n now.

Dead Tahiti XTL naked - core shattered like glass, probably during heat expansion during heavy load (mining litecoin).


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 5, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Very rare HW pr0n now.
> 
> Dead Tahiti XTL naked - core shattered like glass, probably during heat expansion during heavy load (mining litecoin).


too bad, could be from overtighten too?
actually i dont like non ihs core since it goes more fragile


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 5, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> too bad, could be from overtighten too?
> actually i dont like non ihs core since it goes more fragile


Otherwise yes but in this case I doubt, screws were not very tight. Must have been manufacturing flaw and a lot surface tension.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 5, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> I'm in,  some test shots i took while cleaning a PS3 using my GS3
> cropped



ooohhh we use both our SIII for close shot  (tho i might have a use for the Macro function on my Canon SX100iS since i brought by mistake a 32gb CL10 SD card instead of a µSD... )

wait you cropped ... bah ... not even at my level ... and im not really high ... about 1.74m above ground


----------



## Norton (Jan 5, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Very rare HW pr0n now.
> 
> Dead Tahiti XTL naked - core shattered like glass, probably during heat expansion during heavy load (mining litecoin).


 
You should post that pic here: 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...urts-more-than-helps-brand-amd-radeon.196320/

There's a sub debate going on in the thread regarding whether or not mining damages gpu's!


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 5, 2014)

Norton said:


> You should post that pic here:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...urts-more-than-helps-brand-amd-radeon.196320/
> 
> There's a sub debate going on in the thread regarding whether or not mining damages gpu's!



Well, the load is rather extreme. Really compared to heaviest game it is more like furmark which you run constantly. I have another 280X which fan bearings are dying because of constant mining too. There is no question about it: extreme load, more killed GPUs. Simple as that.

Also, I design ASIC chips myself. Operating temperature of ICs indeed affects their likely operational lifetime. Mining -> very very hot graphics cards espeically VRM parts which many don't understand.


----------



## Norton (Jan 5, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Well, the load is rather extreme. Really compared to heaviest game it is more like furmark which you run constantly. I have another 280X which fan bearings are dying because of constant mining too. There is no question about it: extreme load, more killed GPUs. Simple as that.


 
I fold on my 7970 but since it's water cooled I'm not too worried about it atm. Full load temps stay in the mid 40's 

I'll probably give the card a break for a month or two since I have some new crunching hardware coming online soon and I don't want to send my electric bill any higher


----------



## Doc41 (Jan 5, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> nice, it cropped from zooming or close shot





GreiverBlade said:


> wait you cropped ... bah ... not even at my level ... and im not really high ... about 1.74m above ground



nah, what i meant for cropped is that i opened it in paint for its full 8MP size and just cut the ICs out so i don't upload a huge picture , if you want i can re upload the whole picture.
i also forgot that i can use my brother's Canon PowerShot S5IS, kinda old and also 8MP but still somewhat decent and has a super macro seting, and i still have my nokia n8 with its 12MP cam but it doesn't help much with macro shots


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 6, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Well, the load is rather extreme. Really compared to heaviest game it is more like furmark which you run constantly. I have another 280X which fan bearings are dying because of constant mining too. There is no question about it: extreme load, more killed GPUs. Simple as that.
> 
> Also, I design ASIC chips myself. Operating temperature of ICs indeed affects their likely operational lifetime. Mining -> very very hot graphics cards espeically VRM parts which many don't understand.


Would it help the health of the cards if the intensity is put on 12 or less? The Hashfaster pools advise an intensity of 11 for Scrypt (which will not give max perf. but will increase desktop usability and might help avoiding unnecessary wear).


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 6, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Would it help the health of the cards if the intensity is put on 12 or less? The Hashfaster pools advise an intensity of 11 for Scrypt (which will not give max perf. but will increase desktop usability and might help avoiding unnecessary wear).


Many people are not willing to sacrifice hash rate. But you can often decrease voltage and clock speed with very minimal impact on hash rate. In fact one of my R9 280X works best undervolted and clocked to 950 MHz getting +700Khash. And the difference in temperatures and power consumption is quite big compared to default stock settings.
Even +-20 MHz difference in GPU or Memory frequency can mean +-100Khash/s difference and the settings are unique for each card.

You'd have to see how big difference it makes on VRM and GPU temps and a kill-a-watt meter would be very handy to have when you optimize mining rig. After all, electricity is not free either.  Mining is a compromise of everything.

The point of desktop usage is valid. At intensity 13 things seem to be a bit slowish. Perhaps it will reduce the load a bit too -> lower VRM temps for example so it helps with wear and tear.

(Do note that I 13 is optimal for Tahiti and I 20 for Hawaii)

Main reason cards die is that the default gaming settings are just too much for 24/7 "furmark-like" use. And people only see the hash rate ignoring card's hints of suffering.

One serious stress to GPU comes when you sometimes lose connection to your pool stratum server and your GPUs rapidly cool down to idle temps and when work resumes it rapidly heats the GPUs back to very hot. This kind of cycling is very bad. 

"It's designed to run at 94c. VRM is spec'ed up to 130c" - anonymous miner
"My 5 HD 7990s are running each at 99c" - anonymous miner

In the mining pool chats and forums you find quite a bit dead hardware.


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## stinger608 (Jan 6, 2014)

That is an awesome looking MSI ITX board DJ!!!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 7, 2014)

If I ever build a PC from scratch I will definitely go mini-ITX!  Compact, sexy and efficient!


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 7, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> nah, what i meant for cropped is that i opened it in paint for its full 8MP size and just cut the ICs out so i don't upload a huge picture , if you want i can re upload the whole picture.
> i also forgot that i can use my brother's Canon PowerShot S5IS, kinda old and also 8MP but still somewhat decent and has a super macro seting, and i still have my nokia n8 with its 12MP cam but it doesn't help much with macro shots



yep, and using real camera would give you better shot than using macro shot by using phone camera


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## RCoon (Jan 8, 2014)

Dj-ElectriC said:


>



Just ordered the mATX version today along with some shiny new toys. Will post pics on Friday.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Just ordered the mATX version today along with some shiny new toys. Will post pics on Friday.


Lol, love the new PC's name!


----------



## t_ski (Jan 11, 2014)

AthlonX2 said:


>


Seems like you're doing more and more storage lately.  Did you raid those four?  If so, what kind of speeds did you get?


----------



## Sleepless (Jan 11, 2014)

I absolutely love threads like this so I'll add what photos I've  taken into the mix. The first two are hardware that is in my current system and the last four are from an older system that was running windows 98. Also adding a link to my Flickr for anyone who wants to see the photos in a much higher resolution.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/62133015@N08/
Corsair Vengeance






Zalman 9900MAX-B





Micron 128Mb 100MHz CL2 Memory





Intel Celeron 500





Seagate Barracuda 10GB HDD


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 11, 2014)

HazMatt said:


> I absolutely love threads like this so I'll add what photos I've  taken into the mix. The first two are hardware that is in my current system and the last four are from an older system that was running windows 98. Also adding a link to my Flickr for anyone who wants to see the photos in a much higher resolution.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/62133015@N08/
> Corsair Vengeance
> 
> ...


great, i love your pictures. nice
what camera that you use and you shoot it in studio?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey Matt, your welcome to post over in the DSLR thread 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-tpu-darkroom-digital-slr-and-photography-club.76565/


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 11, 2014)

First time I post here so can someone tell me why it's called "Sexy" ?  I see no girls in underwear or bikini posing with hardwares.


----------



## Sleepless (Jan 11, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> great, i love your pictures. nice
> what camera that you use and you shoot it in studio?


Thanks for the comment. I shoot all of my photos with a Nikon D5000, and all of the ones I posted are taken with the 18-55mm "kit lens" that came with the camera. I don't shoot in a studio but the first two photos I used an off camera flash, for the others I actually used an led flashlight (not the most fancy thing ever haha, though it is powerful and the light is nearly pure white) and some mirrors and white printer paper to reflect and bounce light till I got what I wanted.


Jetster said:


> Hey Matt, your welcome to post over in the DSLR thread


Alright Thanks, I'll be sure to check it out and post some of my photos!


----------



## d1nky (Jan 11, 2014)

My new mems for my next build


----------



## rougal (Jan 12, 2014)

Found my other lost and forgotten powersupply in my store...
Upgrade or sidegrade?

from HX650w 80+ Bronze to Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 650w 80+ Gold.. 














Closeup shot...





Dusty and can't clean it without voiding the warranty...





Bigger is Better?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 15, 2014)

New Hardware! Happy Days!





















Next on the menu: Delidded 4770K and 32GB of Dominator Platinums meet the Gigabyte.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 18, 2014)

7970M anybody?

GPU was throttling under load, so I took it apart to re-paste it.

Also, this is my first post since February 2010, lol.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 18, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> New Hardware! Happy Days!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




not close enough.

some new pics of my server (galaxy S3 pics)  the Thermalright fan pics is a view thru a hole of the mesh you see on the left  and the sata short cable come from a wrecked Xbox360 
     

i am happy to have a K8D Master3-133-FA4R tho i would prefer the SCSI version  Master3-133-FS


----------



## d1nky (Jan 18, 2014)

*1 year TPU anniversary in 2 days, what a good way to celebrate!*


----------



## Norton (Jan 18, 2014)

@d1nky 

Check that cpu socket really good- the area marked (below) looks a bit strange:





*Note- it could be just the way the light is hitting it- bent pins in Intel sockets are quite possible though


----------



## d1nky (Jan 18, 2014)

i checked it for around half an hour and compared pics etc. that pic is probably the lighting.


Spoiler


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 20, 2014)

Proud Team Member: AMD Red Team. 




That viewing angle. 




My desk.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 20, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Proud Team Member: AMD Red Team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHHH... to be proud of AMD it bring me tears and nostalgia... i almost want to sell my Intel mobo/cpu and get a Kaveri setup, mostly to get benefit of having 2133 RAM instead of running it at 1600 on my DQ77MK.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 20, 2014)

i got an email from AMD wishing me happy birthday, kind of felt guilty im selling all my AMD shit to fund all intel haha!


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 21, 2014)

d1nky said:


> i got an email from AMD wishing me happy birthday, kind of felt guilty im selling all my AMD shit to fund all intel haha!


 Happy Birthday.


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 21, 2014)

That is my Dell S2240M. 





My 2 years old Creative EP 630 earphone.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 21, 2014)

if we are into sticker, then:
    

bonus


----------



## t_ski (Jan 21, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> That is my Dell S2240M.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too much noise.  See if you can set the ISO lower or add some decent light.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 22, 2014)

Haven't gotten the chance to play with it yet, hence it being in the box, but it did give me a chance to try my new camera's macro:


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 23, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Too much noise.  See if you can set the ISO lower or add some decent light.



Yeah I know, actually the camera is quite old and belongs to a friend. And the light is on the opposite side. Next time I get that camera, I will try to lower the ISO setting. Thanks.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## emissary42 (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 24, 2014)

Here we go again.  

PS. The BIOS is buggy. Gigabyte fix it asap please...


----------



## fredz77 (Jan 24, 2014)

Asus GTX 780



Out Gtx670Top



Inside.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 24, 2014)

The new Raptor Corsair K40 with 16.8 million color customizable Backlighting


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 24, 2014)

Jetster said:


> The new Raptor Corsair K40 with 16.8 million color customizable Backlighting



Some cool looking keyboard you have there.


----------



## emissary42 (Jan 27, 2014)

Not very close and the sexiness might be questionable:


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 27, 2014)

emissary42 said:


> Not very close and the sexiness might be questionable:



nice and simple board, and they dont put any heatsink at all for the chipset


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 29, 2014)

i leave those two here ....


----------



## manofthem (Jan 29, 2014)

Jetster said:


> The new Raptor Corsair K40 with 16.8 million color customizable Backlighting



That's a very good looking keyboard, hands down!  Nice


----------



## Jetster (Jan 29, 2014)

emissary42 said:


> Not very close and the sexiness might be questionable:



Sexy in a girl next door kinda way


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 29, 2014)

here is my new little toy for today only, before it's going out to a customer...

this lille Brix will be using a active minidisplay to hdmi adapter to show out 4K on a 65inch Samsung screen later this week, Gigabyte says it can do 4k so i hope they are right or else it will be an expensive little lady 

it will be having 1x8gb Crucial So-dimm DDR3 memory and a Kingston 60gb M-SATA ssd.





and i "popped" her opened


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 29, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> here is my new little toy for today only, before it's going out to a customer...
> 
> this lille Brix will be using a active minidisplay to hdmi adapter to show out 4K on a 65inch Samsung screen later this week, Gigabyte says it can do 4k so i hope they are right or else it will be an expensive little lady
> 
> ...



you are sh*tting brix?  oh wait popped not pooped ... nevermind 
CLOSER!!! sexy hardware CLOSE-UP pics ... damn i wand to see the s/n on those IC's !!!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 29, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> you are sh*tting brix?  oh wait popped not pooped ... nevermind
> CLOSER!!! sexy hardware CLOSE-UP pics ... damn i wand to see the s/n on those IC's !!!



sry can't do it's customers new brix so i can't show.

but here is a pic of the ssd and ram mounted to keep you busy 





and yes pic is taken with my LG Optimus G E975 phone that runs CM11 


but GreiverBlade if you want a little more to look at see if you can read this note i got with my hoodie that came to me not 2 weeks ago 



Spoiler


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 29, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> sry can't do it's customers new brix so i can't show.
> 
> but here is a pic of the ssd and ram mounted to keep you busy
> 
> ...


not close en... wait ... *look at spoiler* aherm ... nevermind ...

ok SFF computer ... no probs ... low power? no probs ... HD playback ... ok ... can do office work and web browsing? no probs... powerfull? ... ARE YOU JOKING???!!!

and yes pics are taken with my Samsung Galaxy S3 under unofficial CM11  
  

i don't get it ... what could i possibly do with s/n numbers of a hardware parts ... but if it's a customer one then i understand


----------



## Maban (Feb 2, 2014)

Was taking shots for my FS thread. I think this one turned out good enough to post here.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 4, 2014)

PSC - maybe good for 2400 8-11-8 or 2600 8-12-8 with voltage


----------



## RCoon (Feb 4, 2014)

d1nky said:


>


 
Only 6GB? Pffft


----------



## Unholywar (Feb 4, 2014)

@RCoon old laptops best ever


----------



## d1nky (Feb 4, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Only 6GB? Pffft



wont even be using 6gb, itll be 4gb and hopefully 2400 8-11-8 or 2600 8-12-8

pfffffttttt..........


----------



## RCoon (Feb 4, 2014)

Unholywar said:


> @RCoon old laptops best ever
> 
> View attachment 54511


 
Swatton's?



d1nky said:


> wont even be using 6gb, itll be 4gb and hopefully 2400 8-11-8 or 2600 8-12-8
> pfffffttttt..........


 
Then why buy Tri-Channel memory???


----------



## Unholywar (Feb 4, 2014)

old 1 yer lol


----------



## RCoon (Feb 4, 2014)

Unholywar said:


> old 1 yer lol


 
Are the Latitude 100L's still alive?
There is a Nostalgic Hardware Club.


----------



## Unholywar (Feb 4, 2014)

yer they are still around i will try and find some old shit like the AGP graphics card


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 8, 2014)

Kingston HyperX Blu 1600 MHz 2*4GB DDR3.




















Takes a 2000 MHz overclock easily.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2014)

New Thermaltake 1275W Platinum PSU:


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 8, 2014)

This one wiped the floor with my old creative fatal1ty headset


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 8, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> This one wiped the floor with my old creative fatal1ty headset


Of course it does, it's Sennheiser, man!


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 9, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Of course it does, it's Sennheiser, man!



It would have been even better if sennheiser used the velour pads on this one too, i might buy HD 558 pads for it sometime in the future


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 9, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> This one wiped the floor with my old creative fatal1ty headset


looks like a car air vent XD


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 9, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> looks like a car air vent XD



I liked this design over the others


			
				Sennheiser said:
			
		

> Distinctive grille-like ear cup casing design


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 9, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Swatton's?
> 
> 
> 
> Then why buy Tri-Channel memory???


i remember when first use ddr3 and dual channel kit was sold out, if i buy single ram twice it would higher so i bought triple channel kit


----------



## d1nky (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Hamed2G (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Norton (Feb 10, 2014)

My new cruncher up and running


----------



## t_ski (Feb 10, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Kingston HyperX Blu 1600 MHz 2*4GB DDR3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You had to blur out the nips, eh?


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 10, 2014)

t_ski said:


> You had to blur out the nips, eh?


The serial numbers were actually there. I know there is nothing to do with those but still I have seen many other contributors in this thread blur the serial numbers.


----------



## theo2021 (Feb 10, 2014)

Raystorm Block and Vengeance RAM


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 10, 2014)

Norton said:


> My new cruncher up and running


BLUEEEE ARES G.SKILL!!! (i have the oranges ... 2133 but CL11  ) what mhz and CL those?


----------



## Norton (Feb 10, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> BLUEEEE ARES G.SKILL!!! (i have the oranges ... 2133 but CL11  ) *what mhz and CL* those?



These:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231550

Only running at 1600 atm....


----------



## theo2021 (Feb 10, 2014)

Sound Blaster Z


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 10, 2014)

Tried these with my N8 @ 1.3MP and macro enabled, 12MP is simply too huge at 4k x 3k resolution


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 10, 2014)

Lots of audio goodies!


My turn!


----------



## PolRoger (Feb 10, 2014)

Did someone say... Cans?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 10, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Lots of audio goodies!
> 
> 
> My turn!





PolRoger said:


> Did someone say... Cans?View attachment 54601


Apparently I'm going to have to take some pics of my headphone collection.


----------



## theo2021 (Feb 11, 2014)

PolRoger said:


> Did someone say... Cans?


Man P5 they look amazing how does they feel on the head?


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 11, 2014)

I didn't even wanted to touch this photo, this is too perfect.


----------



## PolRoger (Feb 11, 2014)

theo2021 said:


> Man P5 they look amazing how does they feel on the head?



P7... over the ear.  I like how they fit/sound... The leather smells good too. 

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/sumptuous-and-sonorous-bowers-wilkins-p7


----------



## t_ski (Feb 12, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> The serial numbers were actually there. I know there is nothing to do with those but still I have seen many other contributors in this thread blur the serial numbers.


I know, but this is "Sexy Hardware," so blurs=nipples... (aka "humor")


----------



## emissary42 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 12, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Lots of audio goodies!
> 
> 
> My turn!


Dave you make to much money


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 12, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Dave you make to much money



Ha!

Sadly the money I make has nothing to do with PCs, and has everything to do with the instruments in that pic. With that said, good headphones are important!




Don't forget I'm an unemployed student. I makes no monies.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 12, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Don't forget I'm *married*. I makes no monies.



fix'd for you sir

Replacing my POS intake fan, got 3 damn systems running in my room, with a C70 perched on top of a Silverstone SG08(luckily it's empty)


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 12, 2014)

RCoon said:


> fix'd for you sir


Actually...

I spend $0 of my wife's money. I rather pride myself on the fact that I have no job, yet still bought her a new car, and have all my toys. It's called money management.

We do have four kids after all, and my wife is but a secretary.

Honestly, I am not sure how we pull it off.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 12, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Actually...
> 
> I spend $0 of my wife's money. I rather pride myself on the fact that I have no job, yet still bought her a new car, and have all my toys. It's called money management.
> 
> ...



Yeah sometimes you amaze me day to day too! And I wasnt implying you spent your wife's money, just saying what little you have might go on her


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 12, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Yeah sometimes you amaze me day to day too! And I wasnt implying you spent your wife's money, just saying what little you have might go on her



Heh.

Don't worry, no misinterpretations here. 

I haven't really bought any pc parts for myself, other than what I needed to get reviews done, and TPU paid for, in some years. I've been saving up just for this build in particular...and the headphones are but a part of it. I'll have many more pictures coming of other stuff soon..watercooling inbound!


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 12, 2014)

I desperately need a new keyboard and mouse.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 15, 2014)

emissary42 said:


>


You've got a little something on your PCIe slot...


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Feb 15, 2014)

Low end madness. Well, maybe not the 780 ti...

R7 260X Engineering Sample





















Photographing GPU die is tricky... Until I figured out how to mirror light from a black surface indirectly to GPU. 






R9 270X






AIB cards






EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin. They didn't give sample so I went and bought it for myself. That's how I define interesting product. Keeper.


----------



## emissary42 (Feb 15, 2014)

t_ski said:


> You've got a little something on your PCIe slot...


You may be right... 

The obvious question probably would have been: Why?


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 15, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Low end madness. Well, maybe not the 780 ti...
> 
> R7 260X Engineering Sample
> 
> ...



AWWWWWWW It's so adorable


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2014)

Getting ready to switch out some stuff soon, as soon as the WCG challenge ends...


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 16, 2014)

i have 3 ddr3 rams from v-gen, and each ram is different each other
and the most painful is the compability


----------



## emissary42 (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Jetster (Feb 21, 2014)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2504385     First run


----------



## khemist (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice!, i'm tempted to get the 780ti classy or the acx one.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Nordic (Feb 23, 2014)

Can you guess what this sexy is from?





Hint: I have one in my sale thread at the moment here.

Edit: just saw that big line on the right. I don't know what that is. I don't see anything on the board right now. It looks like it could be a hair but my hair is far shorter than that.


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 23, 2014)

james888 said:


> Can you guess what this sexy is from?



well the heatsink tells me maximus VI impact


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> fix'd for you sir
> 
> Replacing my POS intake fan, got 3 damn systems running in my room, with a C70 perched on top of a Silverstone SG08(luckily it's empty)



JINX! + AP181 : ultimate sexy closeup combo (tho she is flat ... but but but totally psychotic ... SOOO 300% awesomeness!)


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 23, 2014)

haf-xb another shot with instagram filter 




by using galaxy grand


----------



## Mydog (Feb 23, 2014)

Took some pics while I worked on my move here 

I'm not the best photographer


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2014)

james888 said:


> Can you guess what this sexy is from?
> 
> Hint: I have one in my sale thread at the moment here.
> 
> Edit: *just saw that big line on the right. I don't know what that is*. I don't see anything on the board right now. It looks like it could be a hair but my hair is far shorter than that.



It's a tear in the fabric of Space-Time caused by Awesomeness!


----------



## khemist (Feb 23, 2014)

khemist said:


> Nice!, i'm tempted to get the 780ti classy or the acx one.



780 ti Classified inbound!!!!.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 23, 2014)

khemist said:


> 780 ti Classified inbound!!!!.


You will not regret your choice 
Are you planning on putting them on water cooling?


----------



## khemist (Feb 23, 2014)

No, probs just keep the cpu loop.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## mlee49 (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## d1nky (Feb 26, 2014)

not really sexy but brings back memories from the ATI days!

just found this gem for £10 in a electronics shop.

anyone know how to flash it to unlock voltage control/higher clocks so i can bench the shit out of it lol


----------



## Jetster (Feb 26, 2014)

Its the MILF of sexy hardware. lol


----------



## Sleepless (Feb 26, 2014)

@Jetster That card is so happy that one of the fans is smiling!


Spoiler






Jetster said:


>


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 27, 2014)

d1nky said:


> not really sexy but brings back memories from the ATI days!
> 
> just found this gem for £10 in a electronics shop.
> 
> anyone know how to flash it to unlock voltage control/higher clocks so i can bench the shit out of it lol


You'll need to find the 3850 PLL fix BIOS somewhere, as the thread only has the 3870 BIOS in it, but here's a thread on how to raise your VCore, where to measure, and it also has a 38xx BIOS editor. Enjoy your bitchin' card!


----------



## Nordic (Feb 27, 2014)

d1nky said:


> not really sexy but brings back memories from the ATI days!
> 
> just found this gem for £10 in a electronics shop.
> 
> anyone know how to flash it to unlock voltage control/higher clocks so i can bench the shit out of it lol


I bet waterblocks for that thing are cheap. Get that baby on water!


----------



## Jetster (Feb 27, 2014)

I know I take a lot of pictures of this thing but I was bored


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 27, 2014)

SSD's!, get'em while they're hot!


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 28, 2014)

gtx 760 on the way ill post a side by side with my 560. still keeping my finger crossed i can talk the wife into haswell!!


----------



## Sleepless (Feb 28, 2014)

Just replaced my 560ti with a new EVGA 770. Knew I had to take a couple photos before I threw it in the rig and let it get dusty. Links for the full resolution.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/62133015@N08/12825231473





http://www.flickr.com/photos/62133015@N08/12825159505


----------



## Jetster (Feb 28, 2014)

A PC i just built and was bored so...


----------



## emissary42 (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## khemist (Feb 28, 2014)

Time to get the classy block on!


----------



## Mydog (Feb 28, 2014)

khemist said:


> Time to get the classy block on!


Looking good


----------



## khemist (Feb 28, 2014)

Just got it installed, will post a pic in the show your pc thread.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 28, 2014)

Well...


----------



## khemist (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm jealous!.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 28, 2014)

khemist said:


> I'm jealous!.


Don't be....just 780 Ti cards with Titan Black heatsink. EVGA had the ACX cooler on sale @ 39.99, and I couldn't resist buying before they sold out.

Having the Black Eidtion board...Black Edition cards would have been nice, but Tis are more than enough for my 5760X1200 gaming needs.

Still waiting for the backplates I ordered, but I think those just shipped last night.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 28, 2014)

khemist said:


> I'm jealous!.


Me to 

How are they performing in benches?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 28, 2014)

Mydog said:


> Me to
> 
> How are they performing in benches?




http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1778291

Actual clocks are 1225 on the GPU when Boost and Kepler Boost is added to what's listed on the FM result. Not bad for reference cards, really, since it seems some users cannot break 1200 easily.

I have a long story that builds up to this purchase...but pics are needed to tell the full story, so I'll save that for my build log.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 28, 2014)

i got this small girl today at work ^^



 





 



it's not a board that cadaveca haven't reviewed, but i wanted a ITX board and i went with this, only think i dunno if i should be surprised about is the Killer E2200 nic, instead of a Intel I217V.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 28, 2014)

Top 1% not bad Dave


----------



## Mydog (Feb 28, 2014)

New EVBot, had to send the old one back for RMA


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 1, 2014)

Mydog, then lets hope the new one won't turn bad


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 1, 2014)

Mydog said:


> New EVBot, had to send the old one back for RMA


pinkish red? then oc-ing would be kinda sweeter


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 1, 2014)

It looks like something straight outta the early 90s


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 2, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Well...



Sucks due to a sli bridge that's all. but beautiful pic Dave!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 2, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Top 1% not bad Dave


Wait!


----------



## raptori (Mar 2, 2014)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> I didn't even wanted to touch this photo, this is too perfect.



I want your camera please ..... at least the model .


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 2, 2014)

Guys, it's just a stupid 150$ SX 130 IS canon. 
This kind of images prove that calibration, lighting and right focus are 95% of a good image.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 2, 2014)

You knew to take it outside


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 2, 2014)

I agree wholeheartedly with DJ-E.

The following pics are made with a 1.3MP camera (Samsung GT-C3300i):


















The following are made with a 3MP cellphone camera (Alcatel One Touch 4030D) (lighting not always optimal, like heavy sunlight towards me in case of the photo with the train nearing a viaduct):


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 2, 2014)

*Chevalr1c* is that some place in europe? ^^

nice nature and train pictures.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 2, 2014)

khemist said:


> I'm jealous!.


i am not .... i have the same HDD (the left one)... oh? you mean the cards? well ... 780Ti with Titan Black cooler : good idea less cost less waste ... Titan Black are just a gimmick to milk more out of customers ... obviously it is just my opinion


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 2, 2014)

photo came out terrible but here they are!


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 2, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> *Chevalr1c* is that some place in europe? ^^
> 
> nice nature and train pictures.



Yes it is in The Netherlands, in between the settlements of Nuth and Hoensbroek, the train station is Nuth station (closer to my parents then Hoensbroek station, funny enough). 
BTW, my point was just to prove that a relatively humble (cellphone) cam can achieve a lot in the right circumstances (supporting DJ-Electric's opinion).


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 2, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Yes it is in The Netherlands, in between the settlements of Nuth and Hoensbroek, the train station is Nuth station (closer to my parents then Hoensbroek station, funny enough).
> BTW, my point was just to prove that a relatively humble (cellphone) cam can achieve a lot in the right circumstances (supporting DJ-Electric's opinion).



nice, so i wasn't wrong about europe xD


----------



## emissary42 (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Jetster (Mar 6, 2014)

Man I change sound cards a lot


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 7, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Man I change sound cards a lot


What card is that?


----------



## Jetster (Mar 7, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> What card is that?


DG 5.1  $19 after rebate from NE. You can't go wrong with a Xonar DG


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 7, 2014)

Jetster said:


> DG 5.1  $19 after rebate from NE. You can't go wrong with a Xonar DG


Any extra high gain setting on it?


----------



## Jetster (Mar 7, 2014)

It has a bunch of EQ adjustments, preset enviroments and a head phone amp. There is also third party drivers for it, But the stock one work fine for me


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 7, 2014)

Jetster said:


> It has a bunch of EQ adjustments, preset enviroments and a head phone amp. There is also third party drivers for it, But the stock one work fine for me


But does it have a boost like this?

It's my sennheisser PC 350's that hammer out the output being a 150-200 Ohm head set, and the card set at 300-600 Ohm,,, well that's what makes this all happen. In the pic at those setting these fuckers will tickle your head from the vibration at that setting.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 7, 2014)

nice reapers man I remember when those  were the best.  they still look sexy


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 7, 2014)

i wasn't expecting the box to be this big from caseking in germany so anyone can guess what this might be? 

my cat wanted to inspect the box 


















Spoiler



I want it to be a "look-a-like" of the Japan Edition of the Prodigy ^^;






the japan edition or limited japan edition looks like this:






Source: http://www.thetechrevolutionist.com/2013/02/first-look-at-bitfenix-prodigy-limited.html



hmm my happiness with the black/red front was short lived, the mesh at the lower right side is broken and i nearly cut my finger, and the edge also have a mark


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 8, 2014)

Galaxy Y GT-S5360 PCB (Totoro)
Broadcom BCM21552 SOC



DSC02235 by itsarijit21, on Flickr

MAX 8986 power management IC with audio amplifier



DSC02241 by itsarijit21, on Flickr

Mobile network section



DSC02250 by itsarijit21, on Flickr

Entire PCB



DSC02256 by itsarijit21, on Flickr


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 8, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> i wasn't expecting the box to be this big from caseking in germany so anyone can guess what this might be?
> 
> my cat wanted to inspect the box
> 
> ...



too bad its broken, the case looks pretty nice
how come it has broken mesh and the package is good
bitfenix quality control may miss to recheck it


----------



## Jetster (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 8, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> too bad its broken, the case looks pretty nice
> how come it has broken mesh and the package is good
> bitfenix quality control may miss to recheck it



yeah i think it's a control issuse bcs the package looked like this:



Spoiler



























and if this cardboard box is damaged then i need some new glasses 


Jetster nice card indeed not the most beautiful cooler, but it should do the job of keeping the GTX 780 cool ^^


----------



## khemist (Mar 8, 2014)

New 120mm rad for the TJ08.


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 9, 2014)

Testin' two of these new 480GB bad boys.






(730 ES SSD's come skull'less)


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 9, 2014)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Testin' two of these new 480GB bad boys.
> 
> (730 ES SSD's come skull'less)



I wish i had that kind of money, then i would think about maybe putting them in raid0 or something like it ^^;

but i got a plan about changing my gfx next, but i dunno if i should wait for the GTX 8x0 series ^^;


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 9, 2014)

Better wait. Maxwell 20NM is going to whipe the market clean and make Kepler look old and slugish.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 9, 2014)

khemist said:


> New 120mm rad for the TJ08.


yeah, sleek radiator. i dunno, i like it


----------



## Sleepless (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/62133015@N08/13087376463


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## micropage7 (Mar 13, 2014)

not relate to pc, cross powerbank


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 13, 2014)

that 780 looks bad ass


----------



## DF is BUSY (Mar 14, 2014)

took my w9000 out for pictures for ebay listing, here's some random close(?) ups


----------



## khemist (Mar 14, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> yeah, sleek radiator. i dunno, i like it



Yeah it's nice but the temps are still the same, i think the hot air from the front rad negates the added cooling capicity.

No worries though, i'm going to hook up my 480mm XSPC external rad i've got laying around and keep the 200mm front rad in but ditch the 120mm rear rad.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## t_ski (Mar 27, 2014)

This thread needs a bump


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 27, 2014)

t_ski said:


> This thread needs a bump



Only 1TB of memory?


----------



## R00kie (Mar 27, 2014)

t_ski said:


> This thread needs a bump


dat frequency though...


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 27, 2014)

Well...


----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for the vid
Those look really cool. I hope they perform well also for ya


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 28, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Thanks for the vid
> Those look really cool. I hope they perform well also for ya




Well...kits were built to my ordered specs,  binned as a complete 8-stick kit on the board of my choice, using the ICs I expected, with TechPowerUp! programmed in the SPD. Under the heatspreaders (which are made to be removable for LN2 clocking, as stated on the box):


















When it comes to custom-ordering stuff from Avexir, they offer that on their webpage, but to get exactly what you want does require the proper timing on placing your order. From ordered to my door was 3 weeks. Custom-built ram in 3 weeks? That's pretty good.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2014)

@cadaveca thanks for those nice pics and the video, super awesome.  yes, they look awesome!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Well...kits were built to my ordered specs,  binned as a complete 8-stick kit on the board of my choice, using the ICs I expected, with TechPowerUp! programmed in the SPD. Under the heatspreaders (which are made to be removable for LN2 clocking, as stated on the box):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that is just to freak'n cool


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 28, 2014)

Bring back memories for anyone? I am throwing together an old junker pc for a hardware firewall , something I have been wanting to try  for some time here is the fully sick graphics card....


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 28, 2014)

hehe, maybe it should have gone in the TPU's Nostalgic Hardware Club


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 28, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> hehe, maybe it should have gone in the TPU's Nostalgic Hardware Club


Done  I forgot about that thread! Thanks


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 28, 2014)

grunt_408 said:


> Done  I forgot about that thread! Thanks



Your welcome, i am glad i could help ^^


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 28, 2014)

Little teaser of my next mini ITX sytem.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 29, 2014)

Haven't seen a DTEK block in ages...I miss mine. Funny you posted that, since I found a couple of the red inserts today while looking for a molex-3pin cable.


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 29, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Haven't seen a DTEK block in ages...I miss mine. Funny you posted that, since I found a couple of the red inserts today while looking for a molex-3pin cable.


 
Hehe yees this waterblock you remember has been released in 2008 and is compatible with socket 1155 means also 1150.

Mine is brand new and i have the two flow path's ( mid plate ) one for dual core and second quad core CPU's ( as in the picture )

I'm thinking of using it if I find a way to mount a liquid cooling system in RVZ01.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 29, 2014)

they made 1155 version? I bought mine for 775:

7 years ago...which no has me realizing I had a DIFFERENT DTEK block...boy, those were the days!


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes your is the first Fuzion mine is Fuzion V2.

I've used mine with the 3770k 100 % compatible with the backplate too.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 31, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Yes your is the first Fuzion mine is Fuzion V2.
> 
> I've used mine with the 3770k 100 % compatible with the backplate too.



AP fans ... and i see i am not the only one who use them to route flat cable 

cleaning time. (EVGA GTX 580 SC) well that was worth it ... lots of dust and dried TIM


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 1, 2014)

here is my new toy, not exactly hardware but she needs to be connected to a graphic card before she shows anything

and yes it does 120hz

just some fast pictures before it got dark:












I installed powerstrip like 10mins ago and a reboot to see what my actually framerate is, on my old Belkin (Think it's Pro Series) Dual-Link DVI cable that i have for 5years or more:






and i am not actually disappointed, it cost a lot for me back then for a cable but it has golden connectors and is a solid one


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 1, 2014)

Just gonna leave this here


----------



## dumo (Apr 2, 2014)

Stock air heatsink/bios


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 2, 2014)

dumo said:


>




Can I expect mine to arrive soon? Or have I been forgotten? 


I mean, I did ask for GPU-only controller, after all, and here it is.


I hope that in the least they are available to purchase very soon.


(I'm just being silly, I am sure anyone that has had ASUS OC Panel, and had MATRIX or DIREECT CUII cards has wanted this). But I did send ASUS an email about offering such things and wanting to give the staff at ASUS behind the design for GPU-only controller some attention in my review.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 2, 2014)

i got this nice colour memory block home earlier today, 8gb @ 2400mhz 10-12-12-28

it fits the colour scheme my board and gpu cooler have nicely still waiting on my Prodigy front


----------



## dumo (Apr 3, 2014)

The red ones


----------



## Sleepless (Apr 5, 2014)

My old EVGA 560 Ti reference card delidded. The gpu does have 2 small chips on opposite corners. I Haven't tried to fit the cooler back on yet, the card is now on display on my desk along with a few other pieces of hardware.


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 7, 2014)

Something came on the 5th of April!


----------



## d1nky (Apr 7, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Something came on the 5th of April!




i do love a sexy DCII

what is it? i can see lights and 6+6 power... guessing 280 or 770?


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 7, 2014)

d1nky said:


> i do love a sexy DCII
> 
> what is it? i can see lights and 6+6 power... guessing 280 or 770?


Very close. It is a R9 270X DC2T 2GD5.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 7, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Very close. It is a R9 270X DC2T 2GD5.



Are you moving up from the 6770 in your sys specs?


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 7, 2014)

d1nky said:


> i do love a sexy DCII
> 
> what is it? i can see lights and 6+6 power... guessing 280 or 770?


The Crossfire connector would rule out NV, and a single CF connector and 2x 6-pin rules out the 7970/280X and 7950/280. Would have to be a 270X.


itsakjt said:


> Very close. It is a R9 270X DC2T 2GD5.


And it's a damn nice one. A lot of people will dispute this, but IMO, the non-voltage-locked DCII cards are some of the nicest you can buy, especially when you get the TOP version


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 7, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> Are you moving up from the 6770 in your sys specs?



Temporarily. It is a review sample I got from Asus India! 



Random Murderer said:


> The Crossfire connector would rule out NV, and a single CF connector and 2x 6-pin rules out the 7970/280X and 7950/280. Would have to be a 270X.
> 
> And it's a damn nice one. A lot of people will dispute this, but IMO, the non-voltage-locked DCII cards are some of the nicest you can buy, especially when you get the TOP version



Exactly. And the cooling system is excellent.  I live in a place where the ambient temp is around 37-40 degree C now in summer. The temp of the card even while playing Thief maxed out for 2.5 hrs straight never went beyond 80 degree C!
Also I am surprised seeing how my overclocked Phenom II system delivers outstanding frame rates in every game I tested. Battlefield 3 runs at an average of 65 FPS everything max at 1080p. Battlefield 4 runs at an average of 50 FPS all max. 
GRID 2 runs at 79 FPS and the list goes! I wonder how much difference I will get once I pop in a FX 83xx and overclock it!


----------



## khemist (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## emissary42 (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Nordic (Apr 9, 2014)

khemist said:


>


I love those monsta radiators. What are you using it in?


----------



## khemist (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm probably going to hook it up to my TJ08-E externally and keep the 200mm rad in the front until i make my mind up.


----------



## dumo (Apr 9, 2014)

Matrix 780Ti cold prep...









Matrix 290X is waiting....


----------



## d1nky (Apr 9, 2014)

emissary42 said:


>



do you know whats under the sinks? they look like they could do some PI damage!


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## emissary42 (Apr 9, 2014)

d1nky said:


> do you know whats under the sinks? they look like they could do some PI damage!


Those are Hypers, not my best though^^


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 9, 2014)

i los tthe subscription to this thread. wtf/


----------



## Mydog (Apr 9, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> i los tthe subscription to this thread. wtf/


Did you run out of Sexy Hardware or did you forget to take pics of it?


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 9, 2014)

Im wating for the new case.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 9, 2014)

i really like how the memory looks in the Impact board, almost looks like they belong there


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Animalpak (Apr 10, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> i really like how the memory looks in the Impact board, almost looks like they belong there


 
Exactly since i only play games and watch streaming with my system i choose my memory ram only by how they looks on my motheboard.


They are 1600 Mhz CL9 reliable DDR3 RAM match pretty good with the Impact.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 10, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Exactly since i only play games and watch streaming with my system i choose my memory ram only by how they looks on my motheboard.
> 
> 
> They are 1600 Mhz CL9 reliable DDR3 RAM match pretty good with the Impact.



then 8gigs should be enough ^^


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 10, 2014)

i finally got my mesh with red frame front for my Prodigy today with GLS so Caseking surprised me 

not the best picture but it's getting dark, so flash on my phone brights up it all


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 10, 2014)

soon to be part of hardware :3 plywood prepped, rattlecan painted and flatted out to give a nice mattle dyed wood look,


----------



## d1nky (Apr 12, 2014)

check out the gfx card that MSI gave with this tube of TIM, hint its under the glob! (couldnt believe it 2mm thick tim on both parts)







we all love hynix!


----------



## emissary42 (Apr 12, 2014)

d1nky said:


> we all love hynix!


Unless it is another overpriced 2x4GB MFR kit^^


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Doc41 (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Animalpak (Apr 14, 2014)

Alphacool 120mm Monsta radiator 80mm Thick...

Able to cool high end CPU/GPU water block with stock clock... If you overclock is still good but you may start thinking to get a 3x120mm rad.


----------



## emissary42 (Apr 15, 2014)

Upgrading to 802.11ac, so...


----------



## Nordic (Apr 15, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Alphacool 120mm Monsta radiator 80mm Thick...
> 
> Able to cool high end CPU/GPU water block with stock clock... If you overclock is still good but you may start thinking to get a 3x120mm rad.


Right now I have an overclocked 3930k@4.4ghz and an overclocked 7970 on a 240mm version. Does a great job keeping them both cool.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 15, 2014)

james888 said:


> Right now I have an overclocked 3930k@4.4ghz and an overclocked 7970 on a 240mm version. Does a great job keeping them both cool.


 
Really good !! In push pull config ?? With wich model fans ?

Because i heard a good high pressure fan is enough only pushing.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 15, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Really good !! In push pull config ?? With wich model fans ?
> 
> Because i heard a good high pressure fan is enough only pushing.


I have push pull corsair SP fans on a fan controller. What I have read, and seems accurate by my system is that these radiators are so thick they need push pull to be truly effective.


----------



## arinush (Apr 15, 2014)

Little bit of artistic skill .
I love the Haf-x case.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 15, 2014)

arinush said:


> View attachment 56091
> 
> View attachment 56092
> 
> ...


Beautiful! That splash of orange in there looks really good.
Am I seeing that right, you're running three sticks of RAM? Or is the fourth covered by the CPU's fan?


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## arinush (Apr 15, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Beautiful! That splash of orange in there looks really good.
> Am I seeing that right, you're running three sticks of RAM? Or is the fourth covered by the CPU's fan?



There are 4 sticks,because of the position  and fan,you cannot see the 4th.

The configuration :

Cpu i5 2500k 4.5 Ghz
Cooler Prolimatech SuperMega
Motherboard Asrock Oc Formula
Ram Kingston Hyperx Beast 4x4 Gb
Hdd -1x WD 500 (os) + 1 Tb Storage ,Velociraptor 600 Gb + Vertex 4 120Gb
Videocard Msi 7970 Lightning
Psu Corsair Antec HCP 1000 Platinum
Case CM Haf-X
Lamptron Hummer Fan Controller
2 x Enermax Tb Vegas Duo


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 16, 2014)

itsakjt said:


>


Wow, great shots!


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 16, 2014)

Bought some new stuff, and tried being creative with my phone


----------



## manofthem (Apr 17, 2014)

Figured I'd repaste my 7770 while it's sitting out on my desk.  Despite being only 4 screws, the cooler was a PITA to get back on


----------



## HammerON (Apr 17, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Figured I'd repaste my 7770 while it's sitting out on my desk.  Despite being only 4 screws, the cooler was a PITA to get back on


 
Love the webpage reflection


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 18, 2014)

The Good Friday was great indeed! Got myself a Corsair GS 700 2013 edition today.


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 20, 2014)

happy easter everyone


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2014)

Custom tempered glass mouse mat just arrived. Feels silky smooth, best peripheral I've dropped cash on.
260x340 tempered glass with a satin blasted face for tracking.


----------



## khemist (Apr 22, 2014)

How much did it cost you?.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2014)

khemist said:


> How much did it cost you?.



£24 inc postage


----------



## khemist (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice, i might put in an order for a glass panel for my TJ08, the stock one scratches way too easily.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 23, 2014)

Does it sit flush or is it a bit raised over the rest of the desk. I can't tell.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2014)

james888 said:


> Does it sit flush or is it a bit raised over the rest of the desk. I can't tell.



It's flush against the front left corner, it doesn't slide much surprisingly, but I'll probably invest in some extremely thin rubber feet to prevent it from moving at all. It's not overly thick or rough against the hand either, so it's quite comfortable for the wrist.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 23, 2014)

Future items on my review list, a few not pictured? The CRYORIG R1 Universal and be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 are coming soon as well.

So stay tuned!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2014)

Look forward to the reviews


----------



## khemist (Apr 24, 2014)

New Lamptron FC5 V2.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 25, 2014)

Got a new chassis.  Thought it deserved a few snap shots.


----------



## khemist (Apr 25, 2014)

I had one of those Tundra coolers when i thought i could give up proper watercooling, my 4770k would hit almost 85c at 1.3v, hence i had to switch back, they look great though and are built like a tank.

I only used it with one fan in push because of the FT03 space limitations, might have helped if i used another to pull.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 25, 2014)

Testing:


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 25, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Testing:


Might that be the fabled 4790?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 25, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Might that be the fabled 4790?


Might.


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2014)

khemist said:


> I had one of those Tundra coolers when i thought i could give up proper watercooling, my 4770k would hit almost 85c at 1.3v, hence i had to switch back, they look great though and are built like a tank.
> 
> I only used it with one fan in push because of the FT03 space limitations, might have helped if i used another to pull.



I'm using the same cooler on an FX8350 @4.2 with push-pull fans (Silverstone/Swiftech style fans)- temps run 43-46C crunching at full load 

@JATownes - what are you getting for temps on your 9370 with that cooler? Also, was it a real pain to install that cooler on an AMD board or is it just me?


----------



## khemist (Apr 25, 2014)

Haswell is a beast tbh, so it's not really the same thing.


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2014)

khemist said:


> Haswell is a beast tbh, so it's not really the same thing.



Understand 100% was just curious how it did on the 9370 clocked at 4960@1.5v.... probably would have been better quoting the post above yours


----------



## khemist (Apr 25, 2014)

Word !


----------



## JATownes (Apr 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> I'm using the same cooler on an FX8350 @4.2 with push-pull fans (Silverstone/Swiftech style fans)- temps run 43-46C crunching at full load
> 
> @JATownes - what are you getting for temps on your 9370 with that cooler? Also, was it a real pain to install that cooler on an AMD board or is it just me?



It idles at about 32-33c, but under load the cooler starts heating up substantially.  After a 1hr OCCT run, the socket temps reach into the low 60's but the cores stay a (relatively) balmy 55-57c.

That being said, long gaming runs (3-4 hrs) of BF4 or Crysis 3 the socket temps get in the high 50's but the cores max out about 50-52c.

It really is a decent cooler, but no comparison to real water.  And thanks for not giving me hell about my old 6870s, I don't really game much anymore, so it hasn't been a priority.  I actually hadn't touched my rig in over a year, until my wife bought me a 9370 and the cooler for Xmas.  She woke the beast back up and now I'm thinking it's time for full blown water (this hurts her feelings since she bought me the cooler) and a pair of 290x's but I'll need a heftier power supply than this 850 to pull that off.  It's the money pit again, and I'M LOVING EVERY MINUTE OF IT (much to her chagrin).

EDIT: I'm running out of the house, so don't have time for a full OCCT run, but this is a quick 3DMark 11 run I just took.  All case fans are controlled by the PWM Hub in the case, and the radiator fans are at about 50-60% using the fan controller.


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2014)

JATownes said:


> It idles at about 32-33c, but under load the cooler starts heating up substantially.  After a 1hr OCCT run, the socket temps reach into the low 60's but the cores stay a (relatively) balmy 55-57c.
> 
> That being said, long gaming runs (3-4 hrs) of BF4 or Crysis 3 the socket temps get in the high 50's but the cores max out about 50-52c.
> 
> It really is a decent cooler, but no comparison to real water. * And thanks for not giving me hell about my old 6870s*, I don't really game much anymore, so it hasn't been a priority.  I actually hadn't touched my rig in over a year, until my wife bought me a 9370 and the cooler for Xmas.  She woke the beast back up and now I'm thinking it's time for full blown water (this hurts her feelings since she bought me the cooler) and a pair of 290x's but I'll need a heftier power supply than this 850 to pull that off.  It's the money pit again, and I'M LOVING EVERY MINUTE OF IT (much to her chagrin).



6870's are great cards.. nothing wrong with them imo- I had an MSI 6870 Hawk myself and it always did great!! I only moved to Radeon 7xxx cards for the massive jump in OpenCL compute output otherwise I would still have it 

I set my rig up with 120mm fan over the VRM's and it seems to help a lot:
* excuse the dust- rig is due for a better cleaning 





Had a lot of trouble mounting the cooler- will reconfigure the mounting system next time I take the rig down for maintenance


----------



## JATownes (Apr 26, 2014)

That's a nice idea.  I've got this old OCZ ram cooler here that I want to mount over the VRMs, but can't figure out a nice looking way to mount it yet.  I'm thinking I'm going to have to have my local machine shop fab something creative to mount it.  Any suggestions otherwise.

Pic related.


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2014)

JATownes said:


> That's a nice idea.  I've got this old OCZ ram cooler here that I want to mount over the VRMs, but can't figure out a nice looking way to mount it yet.  I'm thinking I'm going to have to have my local machine shop fab something creative to mount it.  Any suggestions otherwise.
> 
> Pic related.
> 
> View attachment 56269



Not really sure how you would mount that?

I was lucky that I had a BeQuiet Silent Wings 120mm fan handy- they have removable screw mounts and a rubberized coating so I was able to wedge the corner of the fan between the rear fan and I/O plate with the rubberized coating it was able to stay where I put it and is noise/vibration free


----------



## JATownes (Apr 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> Not really sure how you would mount that?
> 
> I was lucky that I had a BeQuiet Silent Wings 120mm fan handy- they have removable screw mounts and a rubberized coating so I was able to wedge the corner of the fan between the rear fan and I/O plate with the rubberized coating it was able to stay where I put it and is noise/vibration free



NICE! That comes in handy.


----------



## emissary42 (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## itsakjt (Apr 26, 2014)

My good old Sapphire Radeon HD 6770 1 GB DDR5! Cleaned it a few days back.


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 27, 2014)

Got a Gigabyte R6850 for repair.
There's a dent in the chip. It was never opened before and the heatsink or TIM didn't have anything hard. Can the card go dead because of that?
















I don't like how thermal pads are set causing all the moisture so did it this way.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 27, 2014)

The dent should not be an issue, I think. Those letters are engraved in it too, after all.


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi everyone, here's the review of the Asus R9 270X DC2T 2GD5 graphics card I got from Asus India. Its my first review from a review sample. 

http://www.ocfreaks.com/forums/f110/asus-r9-270x-dc2t-2gd5-graphics-card-review-3487/

Here are some photos again:
















Saving up for a new chassis now.


----------



## dumo (May 4, 2014)

M7G


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2014)




----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 5, 2014)

Again, I have to post this. My all time favorite HD4850 Matrix from Asus


----------



## Nordic (May 5, 2014)

cadaveca said:


>


Nit picky but I prefered their blue stylings.


----------



## itsakjt (May 5, 2014)

cadaveca said:


>


Whoa great shots! Can you tell me how you clicked those pics? I mean the lighting and all? Thanks.


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Whoa great shots! Can you tell me how you clicked those pics? I mean the lighting and all? Thanks.




Nope, sorry, international trade secret.


----------



## Nordic (May 5, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Whoa great shots! Can you tell me how you clicked those pics? I mean the lighting and all? Thanks.


Awhile back you posted something about how you did it, not exact but enough where I could figure it out. Just don't say if requested?


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2014)

james888 said:


> Awhile back you posted something about how you did it, not exact but enough where I could figure it out. Just don't say if requested?


Ha, no, it is because I didn't take those shots. That's all I am allowed to share right now, so that's what I posted.

I'll have a review soon-ish. 

As to taking good pictures, it's about lighting and having a camera with decent glass, mostly. Not all my pics turn out great though, so there's definite room for improvement for my own pictures, but at this point, those improvements cost $$$ I don't have. Being a broke student sucks sometimes, but I am eternally grateful for you guys and your support over the years I've been doing this.


----------



## itsakjt (May 5, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Nope, sorry, international trade secret.


LOL.  Okay I will try my best myself. 



james888 said:


> Nit picky but I prefered their blue stylings.



Nope I never took such photos I think!


----------



## Random Murderer (May 5, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> ...Being a broke student sucks sometimes...


Ha, you can say that again.


----------



## emissary42 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## cadaveca (May 7, 2014)

Nice - G.Skill Flares and Foxconn Black-Ops.


----------



## cadaveca (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Random Murderer (May 7, 2014)

cadaveca said:


>


Hnnnnnng...


----------



## dumo (May 7, 2014)

Matrix Platinum XCB


----------



## dumo (May 8, 2014)




----------



## itsakjt (May 8, 2014)

Something came today. 






Guess.


----------



## cadaveca (May 8, 2014)

dumo said:


>




these things so need to make it to retail.

Does the MATRIX logo change colour?


----------



## itsakjt (May 8, 2014)




----------



## sazzad_ag (May 8, 2014)

*WoW looks Gr8 *


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 8, 2014)

I guess that's a R9 290  Could be wrong


----------



## itsakjt (May 8, 2014)

NationsAnarchy said:


> I guess that's a R9 290  Could be wrong



Nope its a R9 280X TOP edition.


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 8, 2014)

Close call. Nice card anyway, just wondering how it performs with an old Phenom X4


----------



## itsakjt (May 8, 2014)

NationsAnarchy said:


> Close call. Nice card anyway, just wondering how it performs with an old Phenom X4


It performs good enough. Tested Battlefield 4. Runs at 62 FPS average all maxed out at 1080p. Cannot ask for more. 
Stay tuned for the review.


----------



## Maban (May 9, 2014)

My girlfriend's new RAM courtesy of fullinfusion.


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 9, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> It performs good enough. Tested Battlefield 4. Runs at 62 FPS average all maxed out at 1080p. Cannot ask for more. Stay tuned for the review.



Superb ! Thanks man, can't wait for your review


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> As to taking good pictures, it's about lighting and having a camera with decent glass, mostly.


A tripod makes a big difference when trying to get good shots as well as what Dave mentioned.


----------



## cadaveca (May 9, 2014)

HammerON said:


> A tripod makes a big difference when trying to get good shots as well as what Dave mentioned.




But oh...the angles not possible... I hate bloody tripods at this point. I need a camera that floats itself to stay steady, and takes pictures by voice command, then uploads the picture via wifi. I know what to ask for at Computex.


----------



## t_ski (May 9, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> But oh...the angles not possible... I hate bloody tripods at this point. I need a camera that floats itself to stay steady, and takes pictures by voice command, then uploads the picture via wifi. I know what to ask for at Computex.


 Good lighting reduces need for long exposure, and there's always the "cheese shutter."


----------



## dumo (May 10, 2014)




----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2014)




----------



## micropage7 (May 10, 2014)

t_ski said:


>


wow 4 processors, pretty cool


----------



## itsakjt (May 10, 2014)

t_ski said:


>


How does BF4 run on this? 200 FPS? Or more? 
Awesome photos BTW.


----------



## R00kie (May 10, 2014)

t_ski said:


>



Dem Opterons, man


----------



## fredz77 (May 10, 2014)

Into the dark.....


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 11, 2014)

Say hello to my little friends!


----------



## stinger608 (May 11, 2014)

Nice GC!!!! Sweet looking boards.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 12, 2014)

VRM montage!


----------



## t_ski (May 13, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> How does BF4 run on this? 200 FPS? Or more?
> Awesome photos BTW.


No gaming: just crunching


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (May 13, 2014)

t_ski said:


> No gaming: just crunching


Is this what you have to rely on when they remove gpu crunching projects?


----------



## t_ski (May 13, 2014)

Yep 

When we had GPUs we were pushing 200-300-500-600K, now we are lucky to hit 60K


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (May 13, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Yep
> 
> When we had GPUs we were pushing 200-300-500-600K, now we are lucky to hit 60K


So is there anything you can use now to get high completion points or is it just the more processors the merrier?


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Yep
> 
> When we had GPUs we were pushing 200-300-500-600K, now we are lucky to hit 60K



And some of us are lucky to his 10k   



ALMOSTunseen said:


> So is there anything you can use now to get high completion points or is it just the more processors the merrier?



MOAR CPU POWAR!


----------



## t_ski (May 13, 2014)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> So is there anything you can use now to get high completion points or is it just the more processors the merrier?


Nope, just more GHz and more cores (and maybe a data center or two).


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2014)

No disrepect, but we should take this back to the WCG thread before the Hammer comes down on us 

You're welcome to jump in and ask questions there @ALMOSTunseen, but we're sure to be reprimanded in this thread


----------



## khemist (May 13, 2014)

I got some colour changers for my keyboard, the Yellow ones don't seem as bright so i'll just use the Orange and Green ones when i decide what layout to have.


----------



## cadaveca (May 13, 2014)




----------



## dumo (May 14, 2014)




----------



## cadaveca (May 14, 2014)

@dumo GENE and HERO have same VRM? Like past gen? I have one more board to test then HERO next for me, pretty eager to since it looks pretty good.

Do you know if OC Panel need firmware update, or just works?


----------



## dumo (May 14, 2014)

@cadaveca same vrms, also no mem profiles on hero like M6

Yes, it needs M7 ocpanel firmware update

M7 info: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...pport-Thread&p=5232016&viewfull=1#post5232016


----------



## itsakjt (May 17, 2014)

YeeHaaw! Ok, time to reveal my real name finally. My name is Arijit. 
















It has got a mini PCIE slot as well.  Stay tuned for the review. Will take some time. Semester exams starting from 29th this month. Ending on June 10th.


----------



## Animalpak (May 17, 2014)

My acutal GPU ! Need last veeery longer consider the crazy price i spent on it  !!


----------



## itsakjt (May 18, 2014)




----------



## khemist (May 19, 2014)

I may have gone a bit mental with the colour changers.


----------



## SKL_H (May 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Figured I'd repaste my 7770 while it's sitting out on my desk.  Despite being only 4 screws, the cooler was a PITA to get back on



Wow now that's creative thinking right there


----------



## Jetster (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 21, 2014)




----------



## cadaveca (May 21, 2014)

AthlonX2 said:


>




Holy crap that's a big drive. Faster than 200 Mb/s? Since SAS though, not that exciting.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 21, 2014)

Not just SAS, 12Gb/s SAS. First one in the world at that


----------



## cadaveca (May 21, 2014)

AthlonX2 said:


> Not just SAS, 12Gb/s SAS. First one in the world at that


Meh. Mechanicals. Great for servers, I guess. BF4 load times have made me prejudiced. 

nevermind needing the right board...etc...

Still schmexy though. I need at least that capacity for STEAM games.  

How about a BLACK EDITION board that's not 100% black?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 21, 2014)

For speed I use Samsung XP941's


----------



## cadaveca (May 21, 2014)

AthlonX2 said:


> For speed I use Samsung XP941's


I want all three... speed, capacity, and affordability. I guess it's a few years out yet. 

Doesn't make me any less jealous.


----------



## d1nky (May 21, 2014)

Is it me or do the new line up of Z97 motherboards look empty? (apart from that Giga BE)

Cant wait to see some extreme OC editions, rather than the gaming line ups!


----------



## puma99dk| (May 21, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Meh. Mechanicals. Great for servers, I guess. BF4 load times have made me prejudiced.
> 
> nevermind needing the right board...etc...
> 
> ...



wouldn't it be more correct calling this "Red Edition" when we talk about the heat sinks and not "Black Edition" ?


----------



## cadaveca (May 21, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> wouldn't it be more correct calling this "Red Edition" when we talk about the heat sinks and not "Black Edition" ?


True, but I think I totally understand the name. Last G1.Gaming boards were green, and in a big way.


----------



## Jetster (May 21, 2014)

So does that Black edition not have a M2 SSD slot?


----------



## RCoon (May 21, 2014)

Jetster said:


> So does that Black edition not have a M2 SSD slot?



Is that one next to the 24 pin power below the USB 3.0? If not, it would seem it doesn't.


----------



## Jetster (May 21, 2014)

No that's the SATA power. I guess it doesn't. It has some heat sink where it would be


----------



## puma99dk| (May 21, 2014)

Jetster said:


> So does that Black edition not have a M2 SSD slot?



it doesn't look like it, i also check specs can't see it there so i guess that's no if i am not wrong x:


----------



## dumo (May 22, 2014)

M7G baptized with vaseline in preparation for LN2 benching





Board is an awesome memory clocker

BBSE air









Once BBSE cleared the rest will follow

M7G dram layout changed from previous gen. M6G which more on 4 dimms performance.
This time around M7G dram performance will sit in between 2 dimms and 4 dimms

M7I next..


----------



## JunkBear (May 22, 2014)

Why the Vaseline?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 22, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> Why the Vaseline?



Protection against condensation.


----------



## cadaveca (May 22, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Protection against condensation.


I was more thinking "horrible skiing accident that required medical extraction", myself.


----------



## JunkBear (May 22, 2014)

Condensation due  to heat is like sweating due to hard work. I can just think about a construction worker on hot summer day covering himself with Vaseline so he don't sweat. Totally gay and a mess to clean after.  How do you think to remove it afterward?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 22, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> Condensation due  to heat is like sweating due to hard work. I can just think about a construction worker on hot summer day covering himself with Vaseline so he don't sweat. Totally gay and a mess to clean after.  How do you think to remove it afterward?



No, not like that. 

Condensation due to evaporation of Liquid Nitrogen (LN2). An extreme form of CPU cooling that takes the parts to sub zero temperatures. Used commonly in overclocking and benchmark competitions.


----------



## JunkBear (May 22, 2014)

Still how do you remove the vaseline afterward?


----------



## cadaveca (May 22, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> Still how do you remove the vaseline afterward?


Alcohol. Which dries clean, rather than other stuff that can be really hard to remove. Tip the top of an LN2-filled tube, and you've got an avalanche of little bits of water all over your board. Nevermind the front that forms form the board itself being cold. Hence my comment about needing surgical removal from "skiing". Wet boards suck.

You can also just toss a board into a dishwasher to get clean.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 22, 2014)

Not really sure. Scrub it down with some rubbing alcohol?

@dumo or @cadaveca can answer that one.

EDIT: damn Dave is a quick one.


----------



## dumo (May 22, 2014)

I use this spray to clean it up after heat up the board with hair dryer/heat gun so the vaseline liquefied.

Heavy coat of vaseline needed especially for subzero benching in high humidity east coast summer months. In winter time  when humidity and ambient room temp are low, light coat should be suffice since it tends to become solid (when board is idle) and will act as a non conducive to some of pcb traces/contacts like memory slots


----------



## Jetster (May 22, 2014)

I was going to say any electronics cleaner will do. You can even run it in the dishwasher. Just let it dry for a week afterwords


----------



## cadaveca (May 22, 2014)

dumo said:


> I use this spray to clean it up after heat up the board with hair dryer/heat gun so the vaseline liquefied.
> 
> Heavy coat of vaseline needed especially for subzero benching in high humidity east coast summer months. In winter time  when humidity and ambient room temp are low, light coat should be suffice since it tends to become solid (when board is idle) and will act as a non conducive to some of pcb traces/contacts like memory slots



I was almost expecting to see a can of De-oxit!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 24, 2014)

These little gold top bastards are a chatty little bunch.


----------



## micropage7 (May 24, 2014)

my old Western Digital HDD, i forgot the type but the capacity is 8 or 10GB anyway
yeah pretty old and the chip is made in Indonesia


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 25, 2014)

These new over-priced over-hyped cut-down Z97 boards are not too impressive. 

Back to my good ol' Asus Maximus VI Extreme...


----------



## cadaveca (May 25, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> These new over-priced over-hyped cut-down Z97 boards are not too impressive.
> 
> Back to my good ol' Asus Maximus VI Extreme...



Nice de-lid CPU. 

Maybe GAMING9 gets close to VI Extreme, but maybe that's reserved for new X-Power. I am not sure. GAMING7 = GD65, so no surprise you like VI Extreme more.  LoL @ compare $400 board to $250 board.

heh.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 25, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Nice de-lid CPU.
> 
> Maybe GAMING9 gets close to VI Extreme, but maybe that's reserved for new X-Power. I am not sure. GAMING7 = GD65, so no surprise you like VI Extreme more.  LoL @ compare $400 board to $250 board.
> 
> heh.



Well I have the new 375 euro Gigabyte here. Not even close to MVIE either


----------



## cadaveca (May 25, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Well I have the new 375 euro Gigabyte here. Not even close to MVIE either


The Black Edition? I got one as well, posted a pic a page back or so. I haven't had time to play with it, kinda eager to try my 3x780TI in that one, TBH. I got a few board reviews waiting to go live now, few more to do yet, the Black Edition will be my last, 4 board's out yet. Since it's Black version of G.1 Sniper5, I do not expect more than that board gave, really. I still have that one sitting here too.

I hear where you are coming from though...some boards...EXCELLENT...some..>WTF did they do? I think we see eye-to-eye on this more than you might suspect. 

MSI has done a good job of sending me that right boards "for me", if you know what I mean, I like what I got from them... a lot.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 25, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> The Black Edition? I got one as well, posted a pic a page back or so. I haven't had time to play with it, kinda eager to try my 3x780TI in that one, TBH. I got a few board reviews waiting to go live now, few more to do yet, the Black Edition will be my last, 4 board's out yet. Since it's Black version of G.1 Sniper5, I do not expect more than that board gave, really. I still have that one sitting here too.
> 
> I hear where you are coming from though...some boards...EXCELLENT...some..>WTF did they do? I think we see eye-to-eye on this more than you might suspect.



Indeed the G1 Gaming Black Edition. TBH looks more like 200 euro motherboard. When I compare to old UD7 TH for example.


----------



## cadaveca (May 25, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Indeed the G1 Gaming Black Edition. TBH looks more like 200 euro motherboard. When I compare to old UD7 TH for example.



Yap, there is great divide between gaming and OC right now. To me, this is a good thing. These users need different stuffs.


----------



## Animalpak (May 27, 2014)

Need to share some night pics too. But for now enjoy.


----------



## emissary42 (May 28, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Indeed the G1 Gaming Black Edition. TBH looks more like 200 euro motherboard... When I compare to old UD7 TH for example.


When you compare the new UD7 TH to the old UD7 TH, it gets even worse. 

Also none of Gigabyte models, not even the most expensive ones, have a second internal USB 3.0 pin header (unlike their higher end z77 and z87 models).


----------



## itsakjt (May 29, 2014)

Got my replacement Phenom II X4 980BE yesterday. They gave me a brand new sealed boxed processor. Took just 5 days including shipping. Epic service!











Anyone knows how the FPM batch is for Phenom II X4?


----------



## TheHunter (May 29, 2014)

One close shoot of GTX 780 







EDIT: boosts to 1084mhz stock (factory oc 940 > 988mhz), not bad


----------



## khemist (May 29, 2014)

Got a new classy block!.


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 29, 2014)

Awww yeahh look at all that hot hardware...

(Sorry saw the vCenter post a few pages back, figured I would flex one of our many clusters)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## d1nky (Jun 2, 2014)

For the team - techPowerUp! hwbot team! No way in hell am i letting the team fade out like before!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2014)

A little bit of radiators







Comparison of the Swiftech MCR420-QP and Alphacool UT60, both quads







Alphacool on the bottom


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 3, 2014)

What's that a 10 fpi rad matt?


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2014)

manofthem said:


> A little bit of radiators
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got a 900D... install them all!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> What's that a 10 fpi rad matt?



That is correct sir, and it's a goodin.  Running 4 SP120 Quiet fans with resistors so they're extra quiet.





Norton said:


> You got a 900D... install them all!



 today I had a thought about trying to squeeze more in.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 3, 2014)

manofthem said:


> A little bit of radiators
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know if you end up selling any of them


----------



## d1nky (Jun 3, 2014)

manofthem said:


> A little bit of radiators
> 
> 
> 
> ...




damn thats enough to cool a lot of work units


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Let me know if you end up selling any of them



Will do.  Currently I'm using the 2 quads: UT60 up top and the MCR420 on the bottom. 




d1nky said:


> damn thats enough to cool a lot of work units



That's it exactly.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 4, 2014)

A few GPU pics

A decent TIM by XFX relative to the others I've had before.






Shiny GPU






And my signature shot 






It was tough on this one to get a good shot of TPU because the monitor in the reflection is my POS Acer, and usually it's the better monitor in the reflection.


----------



## Doc41 (Jun 5, 2014)

From a PC i'm building for a friend






Spoiler: Rest of the system



i7 4770
Asrock Z97 Pro4
16GB Samsungs
Seagate 500GB SSHD
EVGA GTX 750 Ti
Tt Smart SE 630w
CM Hyper T4
Bitfenix Shinobi Window














Man i suck at Cable management


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 11, 2014)

just bought A4 x7 mouse










from first impression, its a good mouse especially all i need is better handling


----------



## Jetster (Jun 12, 2014)

Just waiting on  CPUs


----------



## Sleepless (Jun 13, 2014)

So I re-pasted my 770 with some Prolimatech PK-3 just cause (it ended up having a huge glob of the stock paste) and took some photos while I had the cooler off. I need to go run around in Crysis 3 later to see if it lowered the temps any. Couldn't decide which photo I liked more so you guys get to see both . Had a green microfiber cloth in front of the light to get the glow.
Edit : So after running Crysis 3 for a half hour with the fan speed locked at 84% same as before the repaste the card only hit 72c instead of 80c. To stress the card everything was maxed except for AA and the resolution was 2560x1440.




EVGA by MPhotos07, on Flickr




NVIDIA by MPhotos07, on Flickr


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 13, 2014)

Completed the review of the Asus J1800I-C.  Request you all to take a look and reply with your valuable feedback. 

http://www.ocfreaks.com/forums/f110/asus-j1800i-c-motherboard-review-3598/


----------



## dumo (Jun 14, 2014)

M7I


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 16, 2014)

last week i got a second-handed WD Red 4TB drive home, and last weekend i mounted it for a day or two in my Bitfenix Prodigy to move some data around bcs i needed more space and while i was waiting on my Orico USB3.0 enclosure for 1x3,5" drive.

Orico.com.cn Link: http://www.orico.com.cn/NewsInfo.aspx?id=1005&type=producttest

mine is the Orico 3588US3-BK enclosure:

this is hard plastic enclosure, and it cost $18,99 + $4.00 for shipping to DK.

Ebay Link: ORICO 3.5" SATA HDD Hard Drive Docking Station Enclosure USB 3.0 Interface Black (Ebay.com)

The Box:





Case with EU wall-adapter and USB 3.0 cable (feels a little thicker then normal usb cables):












My Second-handed WD Red 4TB drives with warranty until 4/9/2017:








Spoiler



CrystalDiskInfo:





i ran CrystalDiskMark twice and got these results  with the drive in the Orico USB3.0 enclosure:










here is a test with the drive connected to SATA-3 on my MSI Z87I Gaming AC board with Intel Z87 chipset:






as you can see the Orico USB 3.0 enclosure is actually fast then onboard SATA-3 on my board which surprised me a little ^^


----------



## Sleepless (Jun 16, 2014)

New mouse! A bit bigger than my Logitech G400 but now my ring and pinky fingers get to rest on the mouse rather than cling onto the side.



Func MS-3^2 by MPhotos07, on Flickr


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2014)

HazMatt said:


> New mouse! A bit bigger than my Logitech G400 but now my ring and pinky fingers get to rest on the mouse rather than cling onto the side.
> 
> 
> 
> Func MS-3^2 by MPhotos07, on Flickr



Looks nice but too small for me... haven't found a mouse to fit my hand since the Logitech Mouseman Wheel


----------



## Sleepless (Jun 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> Looks nice but too small for me... haven't found a mouse to fit my hand since the Logitech Mouseman Wheel


Love the look. The only gripe I've got with it is that the lower thumb button takes more pressure to click so I have it set as the profile swap instead of the button next to the right mouse click.


----------



## dumo (Jun 17, 2014)

M7I


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 18, 2014)

Those header on the back of the PCB are slick. If they offer the same fan control options as the other Z97 boards...man oh man...


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 19, 2014)

Finished reviewing the Asus R9280X-DC2T-3GD5. Take a look and leave your feedback. 
http://www.ocfreaks.com/forums/f110/asus-r9-280x-dc2t-3gd5-graphics-card-review-3646/


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## khemist (Jun 22, 2014)

Latest colour setup on the keyboard.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## itsakjt (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Jetster (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## d1nky (Jun 27, 2014)

Jetster said:


>




im jealous! it wont be until winter time i can afford some nice new hardware. and by then all the nice silicon will be gone!


----------



## Jetster (Jun 28, 2014)

So the audio components are separate from the rest of the motherboard. I'm wondering if the LED lights can cause some interference with the audio?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 28, 2014)

Jetster said:


> So the audio components are separate from the rest of the motherboard. I'm wondering if the LED lights can cause some interference with the audio?


Yup just to interfere with the audio lol.

I just love the red gap separating the audio from the board!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 28, 2014)

My new board and cpu


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 28, 2014)

got a Noctua NF-A14 PWM fan home a couple of days ago installed it today to get a little more air in-take in the front of my BitFenix Prodigy case to replace my NF-F12 PWM,

i was actually a bit surprised to see Noctua changing the connectors on the adapters from white to black but it's nice they finally changed that ^^

this pic is shot in "RAW" in camera settings with my Oppo Find 7a phone (Resized by Photobucket):







here is a link if u want to see how well the 13megapixel camera in my Oppo Find 7a does (The Camera is a Sony Exmor RS stacked CMOS sensor with dual LED flash, 6P Blue glass/AR+AF cover glass, f/2.0 aperture): http://puma99dk.tk/IMG20140628172244.jpg

close up of the original sleeving and connectors from Noctua:






and the fan installed in the from of my BitFenix Prodigy case:






i was too lazy to take a pic of the box


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 1, 2014)

i got this little fella today at work, i am planing on oc it when i start my vaction this friday i got 2 weeks off work so see what i can do with my MSI Z87I Gaming AC and my Corsair H80i 











i don't know if i am happy to get a chip made in "Costa Rica" normally the chips i go for are the "Malay" chips.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 2, 2014)

Same chip anyway if it is the same model. They are not hand made.


----------



## tom_mili (Jul 2, 2014)

That is one interesting chip! If you don't mind, please let us know how well it can be overclocked 
I am planning to get one to burn some time for my long holiday but unfortunately they aren't available here right now.. 

I don't think if it matters any more whether it is from Malaysia or Costa Rica since SandyBridge...


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 2, 2014)

tom_mili said:


> That is one interesting chip! If you don't mind, please let us know how well it can be overclocked
> I am planning to get one to burn some time for my long holiday but unfortunately they aren't available here right now..
> 
> I don't think if it matters any more whether it is from Malaysia or Costa Rica since SandyBridge...



ofc i will let u know, i got one more thing i just received today at work i brought second-handed for a good price i will put in my computer too


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 2, 2014)

here is a little teasing picture of what i got at the office today, brought this one second-handed but i won't tell u what GTX model it is yet 

i just hope it will give me a little more performance on my 27inch Catleap screen running at 2560x1440@120hz 






i will tell u what model it is, when i start clocking the little Pentium fella to see what it can do


----------



## dumo (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## dumo (Jul 5, 2014)

Cold testing


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 8, 2014)

i got a little tired of starting to replace the cup holder for my Denon AH-D1100 the left one again, i haven't dropped my headphones when they ain't in use they are playing on my A3 size steelseries mouse pad but the plastic attents to break bcs of bad construction from Denon's side but the importer of Denon in denmark are lazy and last time they only had one replacement laying around.

the damage:







so with this i am changing my headphones, last time was about 8month ago, the Denon was fine audio wise used them all the time i been home, but with this plastic keeps breaking almost the same place i am moving on to a pair of Audio-Technica ATH-M50 that mbkhd recommanded in one of this videos and he actually got a pair himself...

just a quick shot of the box with the headphones in yes i brought the red limited edition bcs i love the colour combination of red and black >.< (just look at my Bitfenix Prodigy, mobo and gfx)


----------



## emissary42 (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 8, 2014)

emissary42 said:


>




nice hope u got a board with matching heatsink colour that would look awesome ^^


----------



## emissary42 (Jul 8, 2014)

These would look good an ASRock Z97 Extreme6 / Extreme9 or Z97E-ITX/ac and some of the bluish MSI Z97 models, like the Z97 Guard-Pro.

I was using black & orange beast for testing though^^


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 8, 2014)

cadaveca said:


>


Two retail chips from the same batch, nice! I hope it was a good batch, lol.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 8, 2014)

Did you get a replacement for the one with the damage?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 8, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Did you get a replacement for the one with the damage?



Not yet, but I will if it is really needed.



Random Murderer said:


> Two retail chips from the same batch, nice! I hope it was a good batch, lol.



Seems to be one of the better ones given the limited results out so far, but I'm not really expecting much. These are mine for a special purpose, not for review stuff, so I'll be taking my time pushing them. So far, between ES and retail, I'm again wondering why there is some disappointment. With short time playing with chips, seems like PCB makes for added 50W, never mind that these CPUs are quite specifically binned. I need way more chips yet for my OC guide.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 8, 2014)

Dave I can't remember 100% but I think I got the same bin? Will have to check when I get home but I'm sure it's the same from what the wife said when I talked to her. What be the chance?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 8, 2014)

Dunno. I don't know that CPU voltage is really where it's at.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 8, 2014)

Heck volt it up and keeper cool works for me


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 8, 2014)

I think your I/O voltage tweaking might be interesting.


Gonna take some time to play with each voltage and see where it goes on a good board. Given many seem to be pushing 1.35V or so, and I seem to consistently get 4.7 @ 1.25V I've been left scratching my head a bit.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 10, 2014)

Nothing new sadly but I still like how these pics came out of some hardware I pulled out of a DELL XPS that a co-worker gave me:


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 11, 2014)

Time to blow the dust bunnies away


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi everyone, finished the review of the Asus AM1M-A motherboard. Request you all to have a look and share your feedback. 
http://www.digit.in/forum/reviews/185505-asus-am1m-motherboard-review.html











Also I am planning to open up my own site which will contain only reviews for the time being.


----------



## dumo (Jul 15, 2014)

M7I+Pentium and Samsung












Colder and moar volts with LN2 profile 3 loaded on Impact Power II


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 16, 2014)

dumo said:


> M7I+Pentium and Samsung





oh.



woah.


My own current play thing:


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 18, 2014)

On to tha next one...


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2014)

New Cardioid Condenser mic arrived today. This thing is bigger than my fist!


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 21, 2014)

Show me your silicon... tits err I mean chips. Intel Core i7-4790K Engineering Sample


----------



## dumo (Jul 22, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> On to tha next one...


 How it clocks?

X99 early Sept.  just in time for winter benching


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 22, 2014)

Not stable though, actually anything over 47 is only screen-shot, kinda seem to have this problem with a few chips, so whatever, I'll play with it and see what happens, or maybe some nice VGAs and a tray of real chips will plop on my doorstep, gonna get older soon. 


I just grabbed this screenshot for fun, really, LAN drops out at that, so hunting for 24/7 clocks or whatever is still coming, gotta try out the Samsungs and PSC still, although I think my PSC is a bit poopy now. 



dumo said:


> How it clocks?
> X99 early Sept.  just in time for winter benching



I know, gotta get my ass in gear, since school starts then, and I have 56 hour/week class time this coming semester.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 22, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> I know, gotta get my ass in gear, since school starts then, and I have 56 hour/week class time this coming semester.



Ouch. I am working full time and also studying for MSc degree in Computer and Processor Technology while I write reviews as a side "hobby" job. Now I actually spent 2 out of 3 weeks of summer holiday from my main job testing Devil's Canyon gear.  I technically should have had 5 weeks of summer holiday but hah not in this world. 

Looks like we have same stuff on the desk too! 











Gotta test ton of stuff before X99 and Haswell-E come knocking my door, keeping me awake at nights.


----------



## dumo (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## d1nky (Jul 25, 2014)

Lucky Fucks.....


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 25, 2014)

Wtf? The Z97X-SOC Force LN2 doesn't have mounting holes for a cooler? I realize it's supposed to be an extreme clocker board, and therefore under a pot, but pots require mounting hardware, too...


----------



## RCoon (Jul 25, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> but pots require mounting hardware, too



Nope, they don't!

_Why no mounting holes ? Well this is simple : they are in between the ram slots and the cpu socket, and mainboard PCB traces have to go around theses holes to reach the memory slots. For any increase in turns, path and total length on the PCB you also increase the latency (really low but still) and the interferences. And… more interferences mean lower overclocking…

Having the dimm slots so close to the CPU socket allow the Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2 board to be highly optimized for memory Overclocking._


----------



## dumo (Jul 25, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Lucky Fucks.....


 Lucky what???  Hey, I don't know you and you don't know me and that F word is not necessary


----------



## d1nky (Jul 26, 2014)

dumo said:


> Lucky what???  Hey, I don't know you and you don't know me and that F word is not necessary



didnt mean it in a nasty way, just jealous of all these new Z97 mobos and devil chips! And you're lucky to get to play with it all!


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 26, 2014)

3930K + Asus Rampage IV Formula. Quite possible best combo I have had the pleasure to overclock to moon and back. My favorite right after EVGA X58 Classified + i7 920. 






Selling them away. Oh I am going to cry now.


----------



## Hamed2G (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi everyone ، my old video card &  motherboard


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 30, 2014)

Hamed2G said:


> Hi everyone ، my old video card &  motherboard
> View attachment 58057 View attachment 58058 View attachment 58059 View attachment 58060 View attachment 58061 View attachment 58062 View attachment 58063 View attachment 58064


motherboard has a bent pin


----------



## Jetster (Jul 30, 2014)

Its a good picture though that you can see a bent pin from that far away. Good job


----------



## Hamed2G (Jul 30, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> motherboard has a bent pin





Jetster said:


> Its a good picture though that you can see a bent pin from that far away. Good job


Hi ، piece of paper on pin and seems bent .
Thank.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 30, 2014)

new AIO


----------



## Tt Shannon (Jul 30, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> new AIO



Look at this guy


----------



## Jetster (Jul 30, 2014)

I thought it looked like it moved from picture to picture


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 31, 2014)

Close enough


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## emissary42 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Aug 1, 2014)

^ Three of the best looking DDR3 sticks ever made all in one photo. Bravo!


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 2, 2014)

i got a new mouse yesterday to replace my Logitech G500 and so far i like it, i can use the buttons like my old mouse but i need to change surface in Logitech's Gaming application or else it would run on my Steelseries mousepad


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 5, 2014)

i got another block of Mushkin Redline 1x8gb 2400mhz DDR3 memory home so i now got 2x8gb bcs i keep running almost out of memory at 7,5gb many times so it was about time to get another block..






the 2 blocks together:











(Taken with my Oppo Find 7a running ColorOS V1.2.4i - Android 4.3)


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Jetster (Aug 8, 2014)

Another swap from the G500 to the G502. Its slightly smaller


----------



## khemist (Aug 9, 2014)

New mouse, Zowie FK1 to replace my G400.


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 11, 2014)

Guess the board.  Photos taken with phone camera this time.


----------



## emissary42 (Aug 11, 2014)

Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 7


----------



## MeltingPoint (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## emissary42 (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 22, 2014)

that's almost nostalgic emissary42 

considering that forth generation of DDR memory will be out soon worldwide not only in japanese


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 22, 2014)

Yoink!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 22, 2014)

Awesome Dave. Really looking forward to your motherboard reviews


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 22, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Awesome Dave. Really looking forward to your motherboard reviews


Screw all those reviews with ES chips, we got the real stuff.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 22, 2014)

Bought this shiny box from a reviewer, figured my first Sea Sonic should be the best I can get.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 22, 2014)

i let those here for now 

 

 

de dusting is needed it seems (along with thermal pad re aligning xD )


----------



## Silas Woodruff (Aug 22, 2014)

What Case is that Blade, it looks pretty cool.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 22, 2014)

Silas Woodruff said:


> What Case is that Blade, it looks pretty cool.


NZXT Nemesis






the one i use for my Red Blooded Nemesis build in my system specs


----------



## Silas Woodruff (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Norton (Aug 23, 2014)

Setting up a rad for one of my builds


----------



## Doc41 (Aug 23, 2014)

I really need to make a setup with good lighting


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 24, 2014)

New office, stripped it installed new floor, mop boards, window sill and trim, painted ceiling and walls, polyurethane to protect mop boards and window trim. Used PVC strapping for the drywall seams and then built a photo backdrop using a roll of Savage white background paper and PVC piping.

 Just got around to installing all the hardware today.   Looks like I am ready to get back to doing reviews!


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 24, 2014)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> New office, stripped it installed new floor, mop boards, window sill and trim, painted ceiling and walls, polyurethane to protect mop boards and window trim. Used PVC strapping for the drywall seams and then built a photo backdrop using a roll of Savage white background paper and PVC piping.
> 
> Just got around to installing all the hardware today.   Looks like I am ready to get back to doing reviews!



Wow, what a transformation you made of that place!!! Looks fantastic.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 24, 2014)

These last couple months I haven't had much luck with hardware, its all broke and died on me. But its my hobby and ill get back on that horse even if it breaks me....


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 25, 2014)

i got my i7-4790k home last friday but my MSI Z87I Gaming AC board ain't really happy about running my Mushkin Redline 2x8gb in X.M.P. mode so they run 2400mhz at 10-12-12-28 it was a hassle to make it accept it. (Feels like i run Intel's Z87 chipset on the edge of what's possible )






but now it does but i can't reboot, only shut down and boot damn MSI make a proper bios for a change bcs i had the same issue with my Intel Pentium G3258 which is a haswell refresh not a Devil's Canyon like my i7 






the board however detects the cpu just fine:






sry didn't have a usb pen formatted in FAT32 to make screenshots from the pics so just grapped my Oppo Find 7a


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 25, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> i got my i7-4790k home last friday but my MSI Z87I Gaming AC board ain't really happy about running my Mushkin Redline 2x8gb in X.M.P. mode so they run 2400mhz at 10-12-12-28 it was a hassle to make it accept it. (Feels like i run Intel's Z87 chipset on the edge of what's possible )
> 
> 
> 
> ...




try increased vDIO to enable higher memory dividers.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 26, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> try increased vDIO to enable higher memory dividers.



i will try, if i can find it, when i got some time


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## emissary42 (Aug 26, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> i got my i7-4790k home last friday but my MSI Z87I Gaming AC board ain't really happy about running my Mushkin Redline 2x8gb in X.M.P. mode so they run 2400mhz at 10-12-12-28 it was a hassle to make it accept it. (Feels like i run Intel's Z87 chipset on the edge of what's possible )


Didn't have any trouble getting up to DDR3-2666 with mine.


Spoiler










Performance at DDR3-2800+ was not the best and the board does struggle a bit with 1gbit PSC X / BBSE goodness (and Hypers are a no go). Other than that is felt really solid.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 27, 2014)

emissary42 said:


> Didn't have any trouble getting up to DDR3-2666 with mine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



you are running a normal haswell processor not a haswell refresh or devil's canyon only with those 2 cpu's i have had bios trouble.

running my old i5-4570k no problem ever ran it at 4ghz at 1.168v and XMP for memory.

but with the 2 new sku's or what u want to call them, i am facing issues and a got told by Nichrome on MSI's forum that if i want all the features for DC or Refresh to work i should get Z97 board >.<

so i am hoping MSI can come up with a proper bios next time that will allow reboot when i am using a DC or RH cpu when i am using oc.


----------



## emissary42 (Aug 27, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> you are running a normal haswell processor not a haswell refresh or devil's canyon only with those 2 cpu's i have had bios trouble.


I thought you had a memory problem with the board, that is why i responded. Now it seems it is a CPU issue more or less, so nevermind.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 27, 2014)

emissary42 said:


> I thought you had a memory problem with the board, that is why i responded. Now it seems it is a CPU issue more or less, so nevermind.



the problem is running a Haswell Refresh or Devil's Canyon cpu, i have problems running my memory at their rated 2400mhz speed, but with normal Haswell no problem.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 27, 2014)

So my Corsair RM650 failed. Sent in for RMA. With the RM series the 650 is the one that should be rock solid as its made by CWT. Probably sell it when it gets back. Meanwhile here is its replacement. Was going to get the 750 but the 850 was on sale and cheaper.


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2014)

Jetster said:


> So my Corsair RM650 failed. Sent in for RMA. With the RM series the 650 is the one that should be rock solid as its made by CWT. Probably sell it when it gets back. Meanwhile here is its replacement. Was going to get the 750 but the 850 was on sale and cheaper.



Always a chance to get a bad one.... my first Seasonic M12 II 750 died 2 weeks after I started using it- the warranty replacement has been running perfectly ever since I got it


----------



## emissary42 (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## dumo (Sep 1, 2014)

8GB 2666C15


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 1, 2014)

love the new fan.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## dumo (Sep 7, 2014)

R5E

Testing new retail board


----------



## d1nky (Sep 7, 2014)

dumo said:


> R5E
> 
> Early benching board
> 
> ...



Shame about them not having the voltage check points like before and just solder points. Can you get a realtime voltage read with the oc panel?

I also see some matrix cards in the first pic!


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 7, 2014)

dumo said:


> R5E
> 
> Early benching board





That stack of VGAs has me jealous! 


Love the M.2 slot placement on this board, yep.


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## cadaveca (Sep 7, 2014)

TPU switches.







Designed by ASUS:


----------



## Maban (Sep 8, 2014)

What do those TPU switches do actually? I had one on my P8P67 WS Revo but I have no idea what actually happens when it's turned on.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 8, 2014)

Maban said:


> What do those TPU switches do actually? I had one on my P8P67 WS Revo but I have no idea what actually happens when it's turned on.


Auto OC. EPU is energy-saving. EZ_XMP...is XMP. So you never need to enter the BIOS if you don't want to. Just flip the switch and get what features you want.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 8, 2014)

HazMatt said:


>



Nobody has said it, but everyone is thinking it. Your editing skills are damn flawless.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 8, 2014)

You mean photo graphic skillz


----------



## RCoon (Sep 8, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> You mean photo graphic skillz



The photos are good, but the editing, such as the softness on the headset, are what make them better.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 8, 2014)

i think i see what you mean but i am not sure?


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> The photos are good, but the editing, such as the softness on the headset, are what make them better.



you like zis?




poopy camera though.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 8, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> you like zis?
> View attachment 59016
> 
> poopy camera though.



Good for the type of camera  I'm no professional critic though, the SLR Clubhouse would be better suited. I just dabble for weddings and proms.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 8, 2014)

neither am i lol.


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Nobody has said it, but everyone is thinking it. Your editing skills are damn flawless.


Thank you. I always try to get the best shot I can composition and focus wise to give the photo good depth. That way if I decide to edit anything about it, 90% of the time I'll just have to change the white balance or curves/contrast in order to give it that extra pop.
Thank you to all of you who gave it a thanks as well, I really appreciate them!


----------



## Jetster (Sep 10, 2014)

$30 Referb off Newegg. test good with 0 hours. Should last. I needed a cheap laptop drive


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 10, 2014)

Changes are closer...


----------



## Toothless (Sep 10, 2014)

dumo said:


> R5E
> 
> Testing new retail board


I'm jealous of your little memory collection thingy.


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 11, 2014)

LGA2011-v3 Power Trio


----------



## RCoon (Sep 11, 2014)

My shiny new FLIR gun


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 11, 2014)

RCoon said:


> My shiny new FLIR gun


what do you do exactly?


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 11, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> what do you do exactly?


Point it at things, of course.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 11, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> what do you do exactly?



Work in a grammar school, grammar schools being the posh ones with students who have rich parents. As such all things electrical (including computers of course), are top notch. This FLIR cost just around a thousand, and will come in rather handy for more than just computing purposes.

I say top notch computing equipment; You'll see my Dell QuietKey from the 1980's, sat next to my Sennheiser HD series headset . Best keyboard I've ever had.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 12, 2014)

Trying a new lens. Sexy pics?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 12, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Trying a new lens. Sexy pics?



Second to last picture looks like a sunrise coming down on the board


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 12, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Trying a new lens. Sexy pics?


Sexy indeed. The clarity is amazing.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 12, 2014)

i felt like my DC needed a better board, then my MSI Z87I Gaming AC, since i still have the problem with rebooting problem everytime i touch the oc menu just a little which is annoying... 





















maybe tomorrow i will bring u all a pic of my two small dragons together, taking with my Snapdragon powered phone 

i know that the AsRock Z97E-ITX/ac is packed with better features such as 4xSATA 6gb/s, 1xSATA Express, M.2 socket (on the back), onboard Intel I218V, Wiress-AC (Properly Broadcomm ewww which can be changed out with a Intel 7260AC) but i am a sucker for red and black themed dragon


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 13, 2014)

MSI Canada sent me some stickers awhile ago, but didn't want to show them off, until now 

now my system is up and running only think i can't get to be detected is the Wifi Module 

hopefully it's not DOA, i hope it's just me that needs to push it in a little harder or enable it in the bios somewhere...

I took the Wifi module, apart needed 2 screw drivers, one for taking the screw that holds it to the board, and one 2 remove the protecting metal cap on the module... (The screws was different sizes)

Then i reseated the wifi card and put it back together and reseated the Wifi-Module in the board and it came alive


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 13, 2014)

needs more close up.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 13, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> i felt like my DC needed a better board, then my MSI Z87I Gaming AC, since i still have the problem with rebooting problem everytime i touch the oc menu just a little which is annoying...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


d#mn, i like that,now  i want mini itx with big cooler and long vga card
it would be rock


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 13, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> d#mn, i like that,now  i want mini itx with big cooler and long vga card
> it would be rock



i wasn't going to show this off yet, but it's getting a little cramped it my Prodigy, i wanted to do pushy-pull on my H80i


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 13, 2014)

Some serious business


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 13, 2014)

I bought this bad boy today;


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 13, 2014)

got invited to a coolermaster msi meeting













msi z97 gaming





Cooler master GM series PSU and some of their soon to be released new keyboards


















ahh the cooler master V1200 as reviewed here!Very small and very efficient!
they showed TPU's review in the presentation 
very compact and very efficient. they even said that TPU mentioned that the caps arent high quality but CM will give replacement for anyone if any of these breaks within the warranty period.










new cm keyboard aimed at the generic folk i.e. gaming and typing both. Has topre hybrid mechanical capacitive switches with very low response time. They have left out the numpad so that its easier to carry to LAN parties. Plus full anti ghosting on all keys on USB!


















http://i.imgur.com/8nLG7cM.jpg[/IMG
http://i.imgur.com/qkNjFDe.jpg
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/T0LNcew.jpg

and the replacement for the devastator.. the octane! comes with many many coloured lights. they have fixed the dim lighting from the old series.

also a pen for me for answering a question lol.






forgot to take pics of the new AIOs that replace. they have built the AIOs from scratch, new fans that look epic. No plans for making a 360 rad but 240, 120 and 140 , 280


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Sep 16, 2014)

Haswell-E in da house!






Them AMD processors, keep multiplying in the R5E box. Gotta do something!


----------



## t_ski (Sep 17, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Them AMD processors, keep multiplying in the R5E box. Gotta do something!


I've been looking at that AMD board for an upgrade to my home server.  What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## dumo (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Sep 17, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I've been looking at that AMD board for an upgrade to my home server.  What are your thoughts on it?



Feature set is nice. BUT, I have *major stability problems* with it even with latest BIOS and Kaveri so I cannot whole-heartedly recommend. Perhaps mine is faulty...


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 17, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Feature set is nice. BUT, I have *major stability problems* with it even with latest BIOS and Kaveri so I cannot whole-heartedly recommend. Perhaps mine is faulty...


Well then, that crosses it off of my list as well.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 18, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Feature set is nice. BUT, I have *major stability problems* with it even with latest BIOS and Kaveri so I cannot whole-heartedly recommend. Perhaps mine is faulty...


At stock or with OC?  For me this would be a server, so low power and no OC would be ideal.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 19, 2014)

i don't get why manufactors that want to make a cheaper board with H chipset keeps adding a Asmedia chip for PCI when it's not natively supported anymore, but i guess they don't want to give up on PCI even the chip most not cost much


----------



## The N (Sep 19, 2014)

the Asrock x97 looks really awesome.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 19, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> i don't get why manufactors that want to make a cheaper board with H chipset keeps adding a Asmedia chip for PCI when it's not natively supported anymore, but i guess they don't want to give up on PCI even the chip most not cost much


pci has been running for long time, like for souncards and actually its a good alternayive when user wanna use their old school hardware with newer setup


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jetster (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## t_ski (Sep 20, 2014)

I'd like to have a K90, but I'd hate to give up the LCD on my G15


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 20, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I'd like to have a K90, but I'd hate to give up the LCD on my G15


I was wondering what keyboard that was, looks sick. My BF3 Razer is starting to show some usage wear, and this one looks like it's got my name written all over it.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 20, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I'd like to have a K90, but I'd hate to give up the LCD on my G15


My G15 died about two months ago, not a day goes by that I don't miss that little screen, and the volume circle thingie. I do not however miss the shitty feel of the keys.


----------



## The N (Sep 20, 2014)

Keybaord looks awesome in closest shots 

the leds are so awesome. great photography.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 20, 2014)

Its the K70 Limited Edition

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823816029

The Corsair K70 RBG edition is out but its like $170


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 25, 2014)

More memory!


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Sep 30, 2014)

Here we go again...


----------



## JATownes (Oct 3, 2014)

Phanteks PH-F140SP w/ black grill:



 

EK Supreme LTX w/ Monsoon Free Fittings:



 

EK Multioption RES X3 150 during bleeding of the loop:


----------



## fredz77 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi... now, in off!!!!


----------



## Jetster (Oct 4, 2014)

fredz77 said:


> Hi... now, in off!!!!



Very nice


----------



## t_ski (Oct 4, 2014)

fredz77 said:


> Hi... now, in off!!!!


I like how you had two colors of ram kits.  Everything is neat, tidy, and well coordinated.  The only complaint I have is the wire wrap on the PSU cables, but it's a minor complaint.


----------



## fredz77 (Oct 4, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I like how you had two colors of ram kits.  Everything is neat, tidy, and well coordinated.  The only complaint I have is the wire wrap on the PSU cables, but it's a minor complaint.


Thanks buddy, I'll still buy a fullmodular source.


----------



## khemist (Oct 10, 2014)

980 Block - acetal and nickel.


----------



## khemist (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Animalpak (Oct 16, 2014)

khemist said:


>


 
I would bet that you would have done!

I understand mate when you get a full custom watercooling setup you will do to all your future systems !!

I am sick of the same disease too! Full watercooled setup  !


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 16, 2014)

air cooling because i can be lazy and not be tensed about running pc 24x7


----------



## Jetster (Oct 17, 2014)

*ASRock X99 WS LGA 2011-v3*


----------



## khemist (Oct 17, 2014)

]

Got some more colour LED colour changers and changed from Yellow, Orange, Green to all Blue, Purple (Pink) WASD and white spacebar, looks better in person.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 17, 2014)

I do not see a point in backlit KBs as long as someone does not use a beamer and thus likely has lights on.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 17, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> I do not see a point in backlit KBs as long as someone does not use a beamer and thus likely has lights on.


well not only with a beamer  no light all dark, ok my 32" TV light might be enough but in some games and programes the BLKB of my Aivia K8100v2 is usefull


----------



## khemist (Oct 17, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> I do not see a point in backlit KBs as long as someone does not use a beamer and thus likely has lights on.



They look cool!, at least some of them do.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 17, 2014)

Its like runway lights guiding me in


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 17, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> I do not see a point in backlit KBs as long as someone does not use a beamer and thus likely has lights on.





GreiverBlade said:


> well not only with a beamer  no light all dark, ok my 32" TV light might be enough but in some games and programes the BLKB of my Aivia K8100v2 is usefull


What in the hell is a beamer?
Also, I like mine backlit because when gaming, usually the only lights around me are the ones in/on my PC, the keyboard, and my monitor(s). Backlighting is really helpful in the dark when looking for a key you don't use often, or are setting up macros in the dark.


khemist said:


> They look cool!, at least some of them do.





Jetster said:


> Its like runway lights guiding me in


^This too.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 17, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> What in the hell is a beamer?



DLP projector? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Light_Processing


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 17, 2014)

What I meant is that watching to a backlit monitor (LCD panel etc.) in the dark is so annoying and tiresome for the eyes I don't think many will do it. So then the lights of the KB lose their use for most assuming a well-lit room.


----------



## dumo (Oct 18, 2014)

Micron single side 4X4GB


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 18, 2014)

a few days ago i got another WD Red 4TB come to replace my 2 WD Green 2TB's not bcs they where slow but bcs i only have 4 onboard sata ports and i want to use my blu-ray drive...


----------



## emissary42 (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## cadaveca (Oct 22, 2014)

emissary42 said:


>


Dude, you have some excellent memory pictures, and from great kits, too. Colour me jealous.



What camera do you use?


----------



## emissary42 (Oct 22, 2014)

Most pictures are taken with some type of Canon EOS setup (varying cameras and fixed focal lenses).

No need to be jealous though, your current system is probably worth more than all my hardware possessions combined


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 22, 2014)

emissary42 said:


> Most pictures are taken with some type of Canon EOS setup (varying cameras and fixed focal lenses).
> 
> No need to be jealous though, your current system is probably worth more than all my hardware possessions combined


 It's not about the money. It's all that limited-edition rams you've posted. I loooove me some memory OC'ing. Most of my rig except the VGAs was review samples, anyway.


----------



## emissary42 (Oct 23, 2014)

Well yeah, some of these kits might be kinda rare. But definitely not super special like some of those custom kits you occasionally see benchmarked. However since i actually have to buy the hardware for my user reviews, i do let go of one or two kits every now and then (if needed). Most of the time don't really mind giving them away in good hands.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Jetster (Oct 25, 2014)

Sexy


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 26, 2014)

not close enough i guess oh well 
 

i have another one but still ... a bit closer tho darker  (to put a emphasis on the "startS button) 
 

and i let these two here too


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 26, 2014)

gpu belongs here


----------



## t_ski (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 28, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> gpu belongs here


nope that one doesn't : not filthy not rotten nor nasty not even a helpdesk-nightmare it's a perfectly healthy and stable 8800 Ultra (I've seen way more dustier fan, hamster wheel fan are hard to clean effectively )


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 28, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> nope that one doesn't : not filthy not rotten nor nasty not even a helpdesk-nightmare it's a perfectly healthy and stable 8800 Ultra (I've seen way more dustier fan, hamster wheel fan are hard to clean effectively )


He probably meant here.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 28, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> He probably meant here.


still non valide  since it's a "Sexy Hardware Close-Up Pic Clubhouse" time has no value on pictures 
also they already are in Nostalgic hardware thread  
also i can't remember if i already posted that one :


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 29, 2014)

It's been a while, but here's a pic:


----------



## HammerON (Oct 29, 2014)

Smexy indeed


----------



## Jetster (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Compgeke (Oct 30, 2014)

Old school yellowed Apple Extended Keyboard. Complete with Salmon Alps.


----------



## emissary42 (Oct 30, 2014)

Some cheap high density ddr3 using Hynix 4Gbit MFR (H5TC4G43MFR):











They basically overclock like regular (unbinned/bad) MFRs. Just did some quick tests for DDR3-2133 11-11-11-28 1.50V and  DDR3-2400 11-13-13-31 below 1.65V, both successful.

Also tried them on my Gigabyte Z87X-OC. It does expectably see half the capacity, so only 2x4GB instead of 2x8GB.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 30, 2014)

Hynix makes fine ram, don't have anything bad to say about them...


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 31, 2014)

Got my second Orico 3588US3-BK inclosure today:






It's not the same rev. as my first, so the speeds is a little lower on raw but higher on the rest with CrystalDiskMark:






Link from Orico.com.cn: http://www.orico.com.cn/NewsInfo.aspx?id=1005&type=producttest


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Animalpak (Nov 3, 2014)

This Radiator is serious business.

And you can use it both with high/low RPM fans. Even if the fins are so tight.


I need a reservoir to test it.


----------



## khemist (Nov 3, 2014)

Don't even tempt me!, i'm having mental ideas of getting two of them rads and a new case that i don't need in the slightest!.


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 3, 2014)

khemist said:


> Don't even tempt me!, i'm having mental ideas of getting two of them rads and a new case that i don't need in the slightest!.


 
That will be a killer setup for sure ! 

I'm in a similar position i am tempted to buy this rad :






Try to see how they behave this type of radiators. flow rate is tremendous but how it does with temperatures and quietness ?

I dont need it too !


----------



## khemist (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah,  i seen them and i want them as well!.

I have no idea at all what case i will end up with atm, i'm just buying random stuff i don't need.

I bought some  AKG K701 headphones the other day when i have a pretty much new set of DT770's here.....i'm off from work for the week so god knows what i will end up with!.


----------



## Sleepless (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## dumo (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 15, 2014)

Just over 5TB of NAND


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 20, 2014)

the 290 is still sexy ...


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Nov 23, 2014)

Stuff just got real


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 24, 2014)

Moving into my new apartment, I dropped cable in exchange for faster internet and decided I need a small HTPC for Netflix, Hulu, and some light gaming. Went ITX, since I've been wanting to build an ITX system for a while. Received the board this morning, and my first reaction was "It's so tiny it's cute!" Sorry in advance for the quality, took the pic with my phone and don't really have time to play with the settings to get a great shot since I'm at work.
MSI A88XI-AC:


----------



## emissary42 (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Sleepless (Dec 5, 2014)

I was planning to build a new system for a while so I went ahead and purchased everything on black friday. I'm hoping to have more pics in a few weeks. In the meantime have some HyperX Savage!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 18, 2014)

soooo smexy (oldies but goodies) close shot of my Mk-26 x 8800ultra sorry for the quality it's a G2 shot session 
   

and a bit less close (too bad my G2 doesn't handle closer shot than the one above, no macrofocus i think  )and a little Vendetta 2 vanity shot


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 19, 2014)

EVGA SC ACX


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 19, 2014)

SSDs


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 19, 2014)

gotta love SSD's


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 19, 2014)

RealNeil said:


> EVGA SC ACX
> 
> View attachment 61017





RealNeil said:


> SSDs
> 
> View attachment 61018





fullinfusion said:


> gotta love SSD's


gotta love "edit button"


----------



## FireFox (Dec 19, 2014)

Evga geforce GTX 770 SUPERCLOCKED ACX 4GB


 



Getting Ready to see Naked my sweet 3770k.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 19, 2014)

RealNeil said:


> EVGA SC ACX
> 
> View attachment 61017


Which card?
Also, nice raisin. I remember those from the early 90s, lol.


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## RealNeil (Dec 20, 2014)

Killer


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 20, 2014)

G1-Sniper 5


----------



## khemist (Dec 20, 2014)

XSPC EX and RX V3 240/360 rads, too dark to get a better pic.


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 20, 2014)

View attachment 61055

"Sapphire Under Glass"

Sapphire R9-280X Toxic inside of my InWin 901 Tempered Glass and Aluminum case.
You can see the six thermal indicators just behind the Crossfire connector, and that just one of them is lit at the moment.

When I'm gaming with it, I get three lights at the most.
Sorry for all of the dust in my Pics, but dust is an inevitable part of having a PC! LOL!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 20, 2014)

RealNeil said:


> "Sapphire Under Glass"
> 
> Sapphire R9-280X Toxic inside of my InWin 901 Tempered Glass and Aluminum case.
> You can see the six thermal indicators just behind the Crossfire connector, and that just one of them is lit at the moment.
> ...


i know it's gonna be hard but could you use the edit function instead of double posting? unless posting more than 10 pics there is no need to double post. thanks. (are you hunting for thanks???  )


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 20, 2014)

You want the pics all in one post?
I didn't post them at the same time.

I don't need thanks,....was just participating.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 21, 2014)

RealNeil said:


> You want the pics all in one post?


well yes it's more practical and if i recall correctly TPU has a rule for multiposting



RealNeil said:


> I didn't post them at the same time.


1st 12h09 2nd 12h34 25minutes but no one posted between them : that call a edit 
1st 5h45 2nd 6h00, 15minutes still worth a edit 
1st 10h15 2nd 10h23, 7minutes? well you can still use the edit button ... as long as nobody posted in-between, it's not PM you don't have a 4 minutes limit for editing a post 

you can even use the thumbnail feature of uploading a file for the sake of readability but it's nitpicking



RealNeil said:


> I don't need thanks,....was just participating.


i was joking 


tl : dr : as long as no one posted between your 2 post no matter what time passed between : edit it


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 21, 2014)

Tried to edit and now pic is just a link and not displayed. 

Will just post more pics together from now on.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 21, 2014)

HazMatt said:


> I was planning to build a new system for a while so I went ahead and purchased everything on black friday. I'm hoping to have more pics in a few weeks. In the meantime have some HyperX Savage!


nice shot


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 21, 2014)

RealNeil said:


> Tried to edit and now pic is just a link and not displayed.


well you have to reupload the image in the attachment 61055 i get that error sometime when i quote myself in 2 different thread : attachment seems to be linked to the original post they where uploaded (if deleted the attachment is deleted too if i am not mistaken)

to stay in the thread direction : i did some more shots of my gpu loop (well 13mp G2 versus my old UMI X1 crappy 8mp motivated me)
at last the flash do not totally ruin everything when a shiny surface is present in the pics 
 

Plexiglas seems to attract dust (well... duh! obviously  )  and the Hawaiian  chain is ... barely visible  i should have taken the normal ed. instead of the black 
  
a AIR540 is really ideal for that kind of thing


----------



## Sleepless (Dec 21, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> nice shot


Thank you. The rest of the photos I mentioned ended up in the "Your PC ATM" thread.


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## khemist (Dec 25, 2014)

LOL  all all hail lord Vader!.


----------



## Norton (Dec 31, 2014)

Some *VERY* large main caps!!! 






These are from a dead 7,500w (10hp) VFD (*V*ariable *F*requency *D*rive) that we replaced earlier today

*A penny for scale!
*


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 31, 2014)

Holy crap, I guess them are some huge capacitors @Norton


----------



## Toothless (Dec 31, 2014)

Gotta love them 660s.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 31, 2014)

Norton said:


> Some *VERY* large main caps!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen cap mods for video cards.  I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 31, 2014)

Toothless said:


> Gotta love them 660s.


Mmm, sexy! I like how the chipset heatsink shows in the lower right.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 31, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Mmm, sexy! I like how the chipset heatsink shows in the lower right.


I'll post the other heatsink in a moment.


----------



## Sleepless (Jan 4, 2015)

Logitech G502


----------



## Toothless (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Jetster (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## RealNeil (Jan 6, 2015)

Kick-ass RAM,.................


----------



## emissary42 (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## micropage7 (Jan 14, 2015)

HazMatt said:


> Logitech G502


nice clean and sharp shot
i like that 

and nice mouse too


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 17, 2015)

Whut did you just say? More colours? OK!!!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 19, 2015)

I purchase more and more hardware and I don't have any wall protection for thunder strikes down so, I took this feller home today I ordered through work, bcs i wanna protect my expensive hardware:






This one: http://www.apc.com/products/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=P5B-GR&xtmc=P5B-GR&xtcr=1


Orico USB3.0 Black Bracket with flat cables (Gonna use this in a build):







a storage drive to replace my 500gb WD Green disk that is really old but is rocking at 50413 hours and still have good health even i used it for gaming too..






It's a 1TB drive with 128mb cache and 7200rpm


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 20, 2015)

got a tab... i guess it counts?


----------



## FireFox (Jan 20, 2015)

puma99dk| said:


> I purchase more and more hardware and I don't have any wall protection for thunder strikes down so, I took this feller home today I ordered through work, bcs i wanna protect my expensive hardware:


I have 5 of those


----------



## FireFox (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## khemist (Jan 24, 2015)

New mouse, Steelseries rival.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 29, 2015)

Brand New Corsair Sabre Laser RGB

kinda like the feel better than the G502 buy you can't get a better mouse wheel and click than Logitech. But its nice


----------



## dumo (Jan 29, 2015)

The most important feature on this board....socket 2083 switch. Lol


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow, that is an awesome looking motherboard @dumo !!! That socket changer is interesting, to say the least.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 30, 2015)

since i saw some mouse, i wanted to see the greatness of my LG G2 camera ... well didn't fail to impress ... far from that ... 
the promised mouse



and then the test ... mind you, they are shot thru the Plexiglas from my AIR 540
1st a bit blurry ... hum the Start button give a nice effect tho ...
 

MUCH BETTER!







edit: and i did it again ... another set of pics who remind me that i need to de dust that rig ...


----------



## Frick (Jan 30, 2015)

New case, beginnings of a new system, sort of, partly. Shiiinnyyy, though I really wanted the red one but that wasn't on sale.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 30, 2015)

Hope it won't be a pain in the ass to keep clean and white Frick ^^


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 30, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Wow, that is an awesome looking motherboard @dumo !!! That socket changer is interesting, to say the least.


Doesn't Asus hold the patent on that socket


----------



## khemist (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## peche (Jan 30, 2015)

My 1St try !



 
So Sorry for the bad quality .. im really such a noob on photograpy..!

Regards,


----------



## khemist (Jan 30, 2015)

Dedided to try out one of the new Laing/Alphacool ddc''s.


----------



## khemist (Feb 3, 2015)

Just waiting on my Bitspower DDC 150 upgrade top and heatsink now so i can get my new loop put together, currently on it's way from the states.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 4, 2015)

khemist said:


> Just waiting on my Bitspower DDC 150 upgrade top and heatsink now so i can get my new loop put together, currently on it's way from the states.


Love your pics man


----------



## RCoon (Feb 4, 2015)

HammerON said:


> Love your pics man



Every time I see one of his pictures, it makes me feel like less of a man...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 4, 2015)

peche said:


> So Sorry for the bad quality .. im really such a noob on photograpy..!


nah it seems quite fine for me ....

your GK104 looks equally beautiful and sexy as my Hawaii, and the pics quality is not so bad. (mine is ... but i did shot it with a crappy UMI X1 and now i have a LG G2 i should redo it but... too lazy to strip the loop to do so  )


----------



## peche (Feb 4, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> nah it seems quite fine for me ....
> 
> your GK104 looks equally beautiful and sexy as my Hawaii, and the pics quality is not so bad. (mine is ... but i did shot it with a crappy UMI X1 and now i have a LG G2 i should redo it but... too lazy to strip the loop to do so  )
> View attachment 62405 View attachment 62406


I'm such a fan of chipsets .. I would like to improve my photography skills!

I will replace TIM on GPU/CPU maybe in a couple of weeks, I would try my best to get more photos … I will post it here!

Thanks for sharing yours fella!


----------



## khemist (Feb 5, 2015)

Last bits for new loop!.


----------



## khemist (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Jetster (Feb 17, 2015)

Need more sexy in this thread


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 19, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Need more sexy in this thread



well ... close up and sexy? wait it's not a hardware part? but but but it's in my computer!


okay ... silicon and metal close up (i swear i did clean the top of my Balancer 150 after the pics ... to lazy to do it before ... and anyway dust go back once i don't look .... tricky little dust speck ...)
  



cadaveca said:


> Hi.



does it fly well? how's take off sequence?  beautiful


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 19, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> Hi.


What fans are those? and looks sick Dave!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 19, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> What fans are those? and looks sick Dave!


looks like G.Skill iirc ... or not ... DAVE! we need moar info on theses beauty!


----------



## Nordic (Feb 19, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> Hi.


It looks like it is about to take off and head to the homeworld.


----------



## khemist (Feb 19, 2015)

james888 said:


> It looks like it is about to take off and head to the homeworld.



Yeah, reminds me of a quadcopter!.


----------



## peche (Feb 19, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> What fans are those? and looks sick Dave!


im not dave... but those are G.skill ram Fan coolers


Spoiler: Fans...!











They are insane looking babes!
Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 19, 2015)

peche said:


> im not dave... but those are G.skill ram Fan coolers
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fans...!
> ...


annd .. i was RIGHT!


----------



## peche (Feb 19, 2015)

@GreiverBlade correct ... i didn't see your coment before! but you were right!


Regards,


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 20, 2015)

do do do?


----------



## Jetster (Feb 20, 2015)

New ram and H105. Ill be selling my Corsair 16Gb 1866


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 20, 2015)

Jetster said:


> New ram and H105. Ill be selling my Corsair 16Gb 1866


ahahahahah i gonna receive the exact same RAM ( Trident 16gb DDR3 2400 Cl10 got it for 200$~ but with a i7 4770K in the bundle  ) but i am selling my Corsair too ... but it's 8gb, Vengeance Pro and 2133 Cl9 instead 

they look real nice and the pics is pretty sharp


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 20, 2015)

Ice Dragon Coolant made the tubes glow.


----------



## emissary42 (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 23, 2015)

and the TridentX are here !


 



a bit dusty tho ...


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 24, 2015)

I got a package from Caselabs today, for a little project i am working on, but i don't wanna share any details bcs, i don't really have much time atm for working on my project but i can share pictures to tease 

anyone can guess what's in here? 








Spoiler


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 26, 2015)

didn't know the GA-H97-D3H is a G1 serie


----------



## Mydog (Feb 26, 2015)

Just switched 
From this 






To this


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Feb 28, 2015)

Cool stuff.... No wait I mean cooler stuff  (Seriously, there is more. A lot more...)


----------



## khemist (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 28, 2015)

khemist said:


>


if you show me your PSU then i show you mine ... ok mine is not gold and quite old (if i can say so, the PSU is in fact not a used one but stayed in box on a shop shelf for quite a while)


----------



## Jetster (Feb 28, 2015)

Always loved Silverstone PSUs


----------



## khemist (Feb 28, 2015)

Same!, and i've just ordered some custom Pexon psu cables in White, Light Grey and Green!, should look awesome.

They cost a fair bit but i think it's worth it.


----------



## khemist (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Sleepless (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## khemist (Mar 1, 2015)

Old pics, not sure if i posted, i'm just going through my imageshack account and i need to update the war chest, there's a lot more in it now this is the old unused stuff, i have a feeling i'm going to have to try rigid tubing at some point, i can't hide from it forever.


----------



## khemist (Mar 1, 2015)

The leftovers from new build, i think i'm going to need another one of these boxes when i do rigid tubing!.


----------



## khemist (Mar 1, 2015)

ignore.


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 1, 2015)

khemist said:


> ignore.


no!


----------



## khemist (Mar 1, 2015)

too much beer!.


----------



## emissary42 (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## peche (Mar 4, 2015)

mi keyboard is a little filty but ... i wanted to share


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 4, 2015)

peche said:


> mi keyboard is a little filty but ... i wanted to share
> View attachment 63126


Tt fanboy! (joke  )


----------



## peche (Mar 4, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> Tt fanboy! (joke  )


Dont worry i do recognize it ...!


----------



## Jetster (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## peche (Mar 4, 2015)

@Jetster nice motherboard...!


----------



## peche (Mar 7, 2015)

well... yesterday i was doing some craps with my rig... there you have!


----------



## emissary42 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 8, 2015)

The best DDR4 IC I have yet to try out. 3200C14 or 3353C16 with just 1.45V.


----------



## Doc41 (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## khemist (Mar 18, 2015)

Free psu tester as well, happy happy!.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 18, 2015)

khemist said:


> Free psu tester as well, happy happy!.



*Three* whole bags of sweets? OCUK only send one!


----------



## khemist (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm connected with mr big!


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice assortment!


----------



## Jetster (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Mar 23, 2015)

Heart of my two Haswell-E rigs and new PSU.


----------



## emissary42 (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 26, 2015)

emissary42 said:


>


DFI X58-T3EH8?


----------



## emissary42 (Mar 27, 2015)

Aye, sir.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 27, 2015)

emissary42 said:


> Aye, sir.



do i spot MSI Z97M Gaming?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 14, 2015)

cadaveca said:


>


Sure, it's sexy, it just seems like a waste...


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 14, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Sure, it's sexy, it just seems like a waste...


If you want 6 cores but only need a single VGA and a small desktop footprint, you don't have much for options... testing in progress.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 14, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> If you want 6 cores but only need a single VGA and a small desktop footprint, you don't have much for options... testing in progress.


that would be damn good in my SG05 in place of my AM1 build  (naaaahhh i need to keep the watt down, uh ... well i added a GT 730 2gb DDR3 PciE X8 in the available X4 slot for the lulz... i will make some close shot later )

not so close and not sexy ... (depend the point of view tho ...)


funny side, main rig: Intel CPU, AMD GPU, HTPC: AMD APU, nvidia GPU...


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 17, 2015)

Got a new SSD drive home earlier this week, bcs my 250gb evo was running low on space as my gaming ssd...

it has warranty to 2020 by Intel.











Tested in my Orico 3588US3 hd enclosure (I think this ssd is pushing the limit of the chip inside)








Spoiler



One of my Orico 3588US3 hd enclosures


----------



## Jetster (Apr 21, 2015)

Sharkoon FireGlider Optical 3000 DPI....The best $30 mouse you can buy 

Even has weights


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 21, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Sharkoon FireGlider Optical 3000 DPI....The best $30 mouse you can buy
> 
> Even has weights



maybe it's the angle but it looks like it was made for ppl with big hands


----------



## Jetster (Apr 21, 2015)

Yep its a big mouse


----------



## peche (Apr 21, 2015)

my naked baby!!


----------



## PHaS3 (Apr 21, 2015)

peche said:


> my naked baby!!



A bit like... taking the clothes off a beautiful woman, then snapping a daring a pic of the clothes...? Haha


----------



## peche (Apr 21, 2015)

PHaS3 said:


> A bit like... taking the clothes off a beautiful woman, then snapping a daring a pic of the clothes...? Haha


its funny cause it’s the opposite compared to real life, I meant if you take out clothes is for heating up the situation you know what I mean, but this case I've taken out everything for cooling my situation !!


----------



## Jetster (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 28, 2015)

Jetster said:


>



Its pictures like this that make me love TPU.....


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## emissary42 (Apr 30, 2015)

puma99dk| said:


> do i spot MSI Z97M Gaming?


Well do you? It is not a bad board at all, decent overall performer and CPU overclocking was a breeze - G3258 @ 4.7GHz air cooled with minimal effort.

________

sexy & close


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 30, 2015)

emissary42 said:


> Well do you? It is not a bad board at all, decent overall performer and CPU overclocking was a breeze - G3258 @ 4.7GHz air cooled with minimal effort.
> 
> ________
> 
> sexy & close



i should be able to, been thinking about getting it myself plus i sell a lot of hardware so i should know it


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 30, 2015)

Tom-Helge said:


> Earlier, i had this computer. I wasn't to happy with it, so i wanted to change it out to something much smaller and at the same time be MUCH better.
> 
> So what did i end up with?
> 
> ...


should go in "Your PC ATM" thread instead of here ... i see Sexy but no real close up at all  (http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1091)

my turn... 
Am1 shots
   
RaPi2 vanity


----------



## Quattroking (Apr 30, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> should go in "Your PC ATM" thread instead of here ... i see Sexy but no real close up at all  (http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1091)


Thanks for letting me know. The same post is now posted there. So i will just delete my post here.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 30, 2015)

This should be pretty snappy to play around with once the processor arrives


----------



## radrok (May 1, 2015)

My PSU gave up after 8 years of continuos use and my AX1200 cannot handle for some reason my overclocked Titans so I thought why not 

crappy phone pics inc


----------



## RealNeil (May 1, 2015)

EVGA GTX-690s


----------



## t_ski (May 1, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> This should be pretty snappy to play around with once the processor arrives


I like my Xp941 quite a bit.  That's the mobo I wanted, but couldn't find when I was ready to buy


----------



## radrok (May 1, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I like my Xp941 quite a bit.  That's the mobo I wanted, but couldn't find when I was ready to buy



I wanted to switch to the X99 Sabertooth but you can't use all three 16x slots and m.2 

How does lane arrangement work on that one? (I don't even recognize that mobo)


----------



## sneekypeet (May 1, 2015)

radrok said:


> (I don't even recognize that mobo)



http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99E_WS/specifications/


----------



## radrok (May 1, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99E_WS/specifications/



Alright, thank you 

Looks tasty, will see if I can get one over here.


----------



## RealNeil (May 1, 2015)

An ASUS & PNY GTX-570 PCB back centered.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 3, 2015)

Well hello there!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 5, 2015)

New toy has arrived


----------



## radrok (May 5, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> New toy has arrived



I'm eager to know your experience with the X99 E WS, I'm on the verge of buying it but the Owner's thread in OCN has put me off a little because so many people had issues with it.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 5, 2015)

radrok said:


> I'm eager to know your experience with the X99 E WS, I'm on the verge of buying it but the Owner's thread in OCN has put me off a little because so many people had issues with it.



Thing is I got the board in a trade. It is way more than I needed, but the price was right
Not so sure I would be testing this WS for what its intended uses would normally be.


----------



## RealNeil (May 5, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> New toy has arrived



Nice toy you got!
I'm getting a 5930K next month. Can't wait.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 5, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Nice toy you got!
> I'm getting a 5930K next month. Can't wait.



I have one of those as well, very impressed with what that chip is capable of. Got both via Amazon.


----------



## RealNeil (May 5, 2015)

Got mine for $450 from a good friend.

This will be my first X99 build.


----------



## stinger608 (May 6, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> New toy has arrived




Okay, now your just showing off Sneeky.........Bhahahaha


----------



## sneekypeet (May 6, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, now your just showing off Sneeky.........Bhahahaha



Maybe you are right, that background is pretty fancy looking.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 6, 2015)

I got this docking today, I needed to take some data out of my dad's old Maxtor usb enclosure, since the adapter in it don't work properly anymore.

Just took at random 500GB WD Black i had laying around at the office to test this with.











A little benching with CrystalDiskMark and trying to a ISO file and my Aion folder.


Spoiler



CrystalDiskMark:





I think this is a fine speed considering it's a normal hdd not a ssd i am testing here.


Copied the newest Windows 10 Preview ISO file i had laying around it's 3,46gb:





This went faster then what i expected so I decided to try smth a little big, my "Aion Free-To-Play" folder it's 30,1gb with all updates.






I had to pause it at 99% to actually get a short bcs it's sooo fast 






I don't have anything negative to say about this Orico USB 3.0 docking, and i got 2 Orico USB 3.0 enclosures already with the same chip inside with 2x4TB WD Red drives in so i would say ik Orico and they make good products for reasonable money.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 6, 2015)

I think I sorted out which memory to use... for now!


----------



## Random Murderer (May 6, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> I think I sorted out which memory to use... for now!


Four or eight sticks? Can't see the other side of the heatsink, but I _can_ tell that it's an X99-E WS.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 6, 2015)

8 but only 32GB total.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 6, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> 8 but only 32GB total.


Not sure what you're doing besides gaming and reviews, but in my experience, 32GB is more than plenty for right now. I struggle to fill up 32GB with AutoCAD, 3dsMax, Blender, etc. open, and yours will perform better than mine being DDR4 3000!
Enjoy, sneeky.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 6, 2015)

I say only, as most who fill the board like this tend to render or do CAD or some shit, and usually desire much, much more memory than this.

Thanks @Random Murderer

There will likely be more images to come as the build progresses, but the biggest issue is gutting the old rig out and hosing down the TJ-11 for many more years to come it seems. I just cannot seem to find a better chassis for me.


----------



## t_ski (May 6, 2015)

You could just send me the WS and I'll send you my A


----------



## sneekypeet (May 6, 2015)

t_ski said:


> You could just send me the WS and I'll send you my A



I could I guess, but this just looks so nice so far.


----------



## khemist (May 8, 2015)

Bought 16GB of HyperX.


----------



## emissary42 (May 9, 2015)




----------



## RealNeil (May 13, 2015)

New M2 SSD.


----------



## madness777 (May 17, 2015)

This thread needs some old goodness!

ASUS Rampage Extreme










Asus Maximus Extreme


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 20, 2015)

madness777 said:


> This thread needs some old goodness!
> 
> ASUS Rampage Extreme
> 
> ...


agreed here is my contribution 

DFI LanParty UT NF4 Ultra-D
 
 
 
  



need to de dust a bit all that ... (just received it today  )


----------



## emissary42 (May 21, 2015)

775 kinda old


----------



## puma99dk| (May 21, 2015)

After my Corsair Voyager LS 64gb acted weird after being in a Lenovo computer, it some how became write protected so i contacted Corsair and it was still under warranty so i shipped it to them and they send me a brand new Corsair Voyager Slider X1 64gb instead. (Weirdly my Corsair Voyager Mini 8gb also suddenly became RAW some months ago being a Lenovo computer but it still works.)








Spoiler
















If i have to rate Corsair for this RMA i will give them a good thumbs up bcs they handle it very good nuth to complain about other then shipping prices in my country is ridiculous so i could almost have purchased a new 64gb usb, wish they gave me a shipping label for GLS, DHL or UPS xD


----------



## cadaveca (May 24, 2015)

Test CPUs (I'm still unpacking):


----------



## puma99dk| (May 24, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> Test CPUs (I'm still unpacking):



Pinky Fanta's everywhere


----------



## t_ski (May 24, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> Test CPUs (I'm still unpacking):


List please?


----------



## cadaveca (May 24, 2015)

t_ski said:


> List please?


3960X ES, 4960X ES, 4960X ES, 5930K
4790K ES, A10-5800K, A10-6800K, 4770K
G3258 ES

I got chips too, of course, but those are the ones not actively in service.


----------



## khemist (May 24, 2015)

Rode NT-USB and mic boom.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 24, 2015)

khemist said:


> Rode NT-USB and mic boom.



If u want the ø it's oe when u don't have a keyboard that supports it 

and it's Røde = Red if it's danish xD


----------



## wagana (May 24, 2015)

So... Hardware, eh?


Spoiler



My hammer, older than me


----------



## emissary42 (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## peche (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm sitting here, waiting for DDR3 memory to get a real price drop for getting a set of some kinsgton fury or hyperx with that sexy heat spreader!

always wanted this ones:






Regards,


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 2, 2015)

@peche recheck the prices, they have come down in the last 2 weeks


----------



## peche (Jun 2, 2015)

excellent... may ordering on couple of weeks... i found a interesting kit, 2x8GB fury, blue ones...!

Regards,


----------



## emissary42 (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 3, 2015)

emissary42 said:


>


beautiful pics i love the focus on that one


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Frick (Jun 5, 2015)

Yeeeaaaaahhhh soon I've upgraded ... to something old.


----------



## peche (Jun 5, 2015)

Frick said:


> View attachment 65404
> 
> Yeeeaaaaahhhh soon I've upgraded ... to something old.


get a Z68/ 77 board, in the future you can upgrade to a unlocked iby or sandy bridge processro, they share 1155 socket…!


----------



## Frick (Jun 5, 2015)

peche said:


> get a Z68/ 77 board, in the future you can upgrade to a unlocked iby or sandy bridge processro, they share 1155 socket…!



Yeah if I could find one for cheap but they don't come cheap, and I'm not gonna spend a lot because frankly my trusty Wolfdale serves me well.

The 1155 motherboard I got from Facebook-man didn't work btw. Curses!


----------



## peche (Jun 5, 2015)

Frick said:


> Yeah if I could find one for cheap but they don't come cheap, and I'm not gonna spend a lot because frankly my trusty Wolfdale serves me well.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/MSI-Z68A-G4...662?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56577caf96

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=z77_motherboard-_-13-157-293-_-Product

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005PBJF6O/?tag=tec06d-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005LANU0G/?tag=tec06d-20

chose, chose wisely!


----------



## Frick (Jun 5, 2015)

peche said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MSI-Z68A-G4...662?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56577caf96
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=z77_motherboard-_-13-157-293-_-Product
> 
> ...



Weeeel, for one thing I live in Sweden, and I'm not paying €60 for a motherboard from 2011. Seriously, I might as well get a spanking new LGA1150 board with better features. And the only reason to get an i5 and upwards is vt-d.


----------



## peche (Jun 5, 2015)

decision is up to you my friend, i just suggest a money saver option 
Regards,


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 6, 2015)

peche said:


> get a Z68/ 77 board, in the future you can upgrade to a unlocked iby or sandy bridge processro, they share 1155 socket…!


And Z87


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 6, 2015)

Triple channel


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Jetster (Jun 23, 2015)

That's Sexy


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 23, 2015)

cadaveca said:


>



That's HOT...lulz Nice smoke effect there Dave.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 23, 2015)

It isn't an effect.... 







Nor is it smoke. But it IS real...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 23, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> It isn't an effect....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I figured you blew smoke at it. Don't leave me hangin' man, what is it then?


----------



## t_ski (Jun 23, 2015)

It's just his doobie


----------



## Jetster (Jun 23, 2015)

It needs more SATA ports 

lol   t_ski  doobie? you are old


----------



## peche (Jun 23, 2015)

nice pic Dave...


----------



## t_ski (Jun 24, 2015)

Jetster said:


> lol   t_ski  doobie? you are old


No shit


----------



## Jetster (Jun 24, 2015)

I remember the 70s too which BTW pot is legal next month here


----------



## Jetster (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 2, 2015)

already in your PC atm but they are closeup and sexy...
 
the second one : lucky they just didn't had only one mean to put the fittings in place ... 
  


not a closeup but ... still sexy? eh?


----------



## HammerON (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## stinger608 (Jul 16, 2015)

My god @HammerON , that frigging motherboard, ram, waterblock is frigging sexy man!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 16, 2015)

HammerON said:


>


and one cheer for Trident X! 
ok the Zotac 980Ti is also beautiful ... but i don't have one while 16gb of Trident X i do! (ok mine are only 2400 ... well 2448 and 2x8 not 4x4 but still...  )


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 16, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> and one cheer for Trident X!
> ok the Zotac 980Ti is also beautiful ... but i don't have one while 16gb of Trident X i do! (ok mine are only 2400 ... well 2448 and 2x8 not 4x4 but still...  )


Make that two cheers for TridentX!


----------



## khemist (Jul 19, 2015)

Old.





No idea what build i'm doing to match these cables.


----------



## emissary42 (Jul 20, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Make that two cheers for TridentX!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 23, 2015)

Heres Some HardWare Pics from Some of My loose parts , an RMA, and an older i3 I Had. in 15Mp.





















^^^Asrock JUST sent Me this Board today..BNIB!! the older one had a faulty Fan header  ^^^these are GREAT board...and even though they aren't "Z" type, they still OC pretty well on the CPU, and the RAM with XMP.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 24, 2015)

close up? maybe... sexy? ... well YES! that Sandisk 64gb USB 3.0 is S.E.X.Y! (for the price paid...)


----------



## Sleepless (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm venturing into the world of custom water cooling. I went with XSPC black chrome fittings, 1/2" ID, 3/4"OD.




EK by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## Jetster (Jul 24, 2015)

*Linksys WRT1200AC*

*http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/linksys/wrt1200ac*


----------



## HammerON (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## itsakjt (Jul 25, 2015)

Coming here after a very long time(almost 1 year since my last post on this thread). 
Got myself a Sapphire Radeon R9 270X VaporX this March.  


























Participated in the HWBot HyperX OC Takeover competition last year and won the following products:











Using the RAM and SSD in my present system(as on system specs). Cannot afford a new CPU at the moment for the motherboard. Hope I will be able to get it within the end of this year. 

Got an ASUS ZenFone 4 A400CG last year. Photo of the motherboard:






Reviewed a lot of products as well, will post photos soon. 
And completed graduation as well(B. Tech in computer science and engineering). Got two jobs in reputed companies. Yet to get the joining letters. 
Cheers.


----------



## khemist (Jul 25, 2015)

New cpu block.


----------



## khemist (Jul 26, 2015)

I need to switch out my EK GPU block for the Watercool one when it gets released, too annoying not to have none matching blocks.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 26, 2015)

Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4 2666 MHz RAM(kit of 4), total 32 GB : Review sample.






ASUS GTX 970 STRIX-DC2OC-4GD5 graphics card: Review sample






Kingston HyperX Predator 3000 MHz DDR4 RAM(kit of 4), total 16 GB: Review sample.






GIGABYTE X99 UD5 WIFI - Review sample






More pictures will come. 
Cheers.


----------



## emissary42 (Jul 27, 2015)

The HMT451U7AFR8C-RD sticks need around 1.68V for DDR3-2400 10-12-12-28 1T on Z97X-SOC Force (32M).


----------



## peche (Jul 28, 2015)

riing 12 fans on my Thermaltake's AIO:

naked rig




Side view:


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## HammerON (Aug 1, 2015)

Sorry for the crooked picture


----------



## khemist (Aug 2, 2015)

Done for now, still plenty of tinkering to be done... and adding a Watercool 980ti block when they are released.


----------



## Doc41 (Aug 3, 2015)

Upgrade for a friend, coming from integrated a 970 is plenty 
Taken with my D6503 using manual mode, ISO@100 and +1 exposure (i need to learn more about this stuff)








this one with the same setting but turned out a little darker




Same but with ISO@200


----------



## t_ski (Aug 3, 2015)

Don't forget to take the plastic off the Zotac logo


----------



## peche (Aug 3, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Don't forget to take the plastic off the Zotac logo


he could leave it there.... it will not screw any component...


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 3, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Don't forget to take the plastic off the Zotac logo


I was thinking "don't forget to plug in those 2x 6-pin PCIe cables"


----------



## peche (Aug 3, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> I was thinking "don't forget to plug in those 2x 6-pin PCIe cables"


lol....


----------



## t_ski (Aug 3, 2015)

peche said:


> he could leave it there.... it will not screw any component...


I stated that because I found I had not removed some plastic that was on my motherboard heatsink for probably more than a year before I noticed it was still there


----------



## peche (Aug 3, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I stated that because I found I had not removed some plastic that was on my motherboard heatsink for probably more than a year before I noticed it was still there


in that specific part plastic was intended for avoid scratching brand batch ....


----------



## t_ski (Aug 4, 2015)

Of course, that's what it's always there for.  It serves no purpose otherwise


----------



## Doc41 (Aug 4, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Don't forget to take the plastic off the Zotac logo


i did see and remove that after i took the pics 


Random Murderer said:


> I was thinking "don't forget to plug in those 2x 6-pin PCIe cables"


----------



## peche (Aug 4, 2015)

well I got a new helper at the office today!
fearless helper…


----------



## Atomic77 (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 5, 2015)

booyaaaah E8500 is back! (6chf +2chf shipping ... quite the deal! )


----------



## khemist (Aug 5, 2015)

Going for a bit of a colour change in the rig.


----------



## khemist (Aug 6, 2015)

Old block that i'm selling off.


----------



## khemist (Aug 8, 2015)

Headphone and mic setup for now.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 8, 2015)

As close as I can get to a LGA1156 socket on Asus H55 board. Not "sexy hardware" in the conventional sense...I have so many more but I'm playing by the rules today


----------



## khemist (Aug 8, 2015)

Twelve of these, i'll do PETG tubing at some point but not anytime soon.


----------



## emissary42 (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 12, 2015)

Jesus, emissary, why can't we have a picture of the whole board? It's driving me CRAZY not to see the whole of that...god that board looks so awesome! 

Zotac ZT-Z77-U1D, no?


----------



## emissary42 (Aug 12, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Zotac ZT-Z77-U1D, no?


Yes it is (Zotac ZT-Z77CROWN-U1D).



tabascosauz said:


> Jesus, emissary, why can't we have a picture of the whole board? It's driving me CRAZY not to see the whole of that...god that board looks so awesome!


Well, i have hundreds of pictures of that board including some full body shots, however isn't closer = sexier in this thread?  

Maybe next time


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 14, 2015)

A little hw for a new project of mine called "Skylake" 

a Crucial Balistix 2x8gb kit





















a Intel 535 SSD 240gb


----------



## droopyRO (Aug 14, 2015)

I7 3770k naked                                                                                                         X850XT PE                                                                      Sempron 3000+ 35W TDP


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 14, 2015)

droopyRO said:


> View attachment 67338 View attachment 67339 View attachment 67340 View attachment 67341
> I7 3770k naked                                                                                                         X850XT PE                                                                      Sempron 3000+ 35W TDP


Oh, the X850XT PE, that was a hell of a card. Probably my favorite AGP ATi card (granted, yours is PCIe).


----------



## peche (Aug 14, 2015)

droopyRO said:


> View attachment 67338 View attachment 67339 View attachment 67340 View attachment 67341
> I7 3770k naked                                                                                                         X850XT PE                                                                      Sempron 3000+ 35W TDP


delidded Ivy!
Welcome to the order...!


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 18, 2015)

I got these 2 drives for about €32 second handed:






and a little teaser of my Skylake setup ^^"






If anyone want to see more check out the spoiler 


Spoiler


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 18, 2015)

I absolutely love that sticker on your socket cover.

It literally says; install proc first, then remove cover.

Please try that!


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 18, 2015)

Vayra86 said:


> I absolutely love that sticker on your socket cover.
> 
> It literally says; install proc first, then remove cover.
> 
> Please try that!




I actually done that for a couple of years now before i always took it off like the first thing


----------



## Jetster (Aug 18, 2015)

You know why you install the CPU first? So you don't drop the cover on the pins


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 18, 2015)

Also, please remember to 'well place it' in the future!

Asus outsourcing is just hilarious.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 18, 2015)

Vayra86 said:


> Also, please remember to 'well place it' in the future!
> 
> Asus outsourcing is just hilarious.



It's in the box of the mobo where else should it be?


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 18, 2015)

All craziness aside, slick looking stuff bro


----------



## peche (Aug 18, 2015)

a frind of the hood got new PSU yesterday, he called me for a little hand... the i told my fearless helper to get there with me,
here are a few pics of that build!



Here are the specs:

_*Processor*:AMD FX 9370
*Motherboard*: Asus Crosshair V
*Cooling*:Corsair h70
*Memory*:16GB Kingston Hyper X fury  [red dimms]
*Video Card(s):*Sapphire R9 290X Vapor-X
*Hard Disk(s): *Kingston Hyper X 3K SSD + 2TB raid Seagate x2 
*Optical Drive: *Asus DVD Drive
*Case*:Thermaltake Commander G41 window
*Power Supply: *EVGA supernova G2 750W

Moar pics?



 

 

 

 

 

 



last one!


 

Hope you enjoy ! _


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 19, 2015)

old laptop hdd has been dying for a while now....
got a new replacement for it  and a casing to use the old one as an external...




















i like the design of this case, made out of simple extruded aluminium that fits the drive snugly... effective for keeping it cool too!


----------



## HWTactics (Aug 19, 2015)

Managed to balance the CPU in the locking mechanism just right for this pic,






#hardwareporn ?


----------



## peche (Aug 19, 2015)

HWTactics said:


> Managed to balance the CPU in the locking mechanism just right for this pic,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


delidded will be moar pornographic!


----------



## HWTactics (Aug 19, 2015)

peche said:


> delidded will be moar pornographic!



I'll have to buy one of those "Engineering Samples" on Ebay for $80 before I have the guts to do that!!


----------



## peche (Aug 19, 2015)

its not that hard... actually is the most simple thing to do ....all you need is a razor blade and patience....


----------



## HWTactics (Aug 19, 2015)

I used up all my patience modding a PC-Q02B case last night to fit a GTX 750 Ti   I had a GTX 960 too but it was, no joke, 0.218" too thick to fit.











I cut a hole for the 92mm fan under the case and riveted a wire mesh grill over the top afterwards.


----------



## peche (Aug 19, 2015)

nice work !
then delid.... wont regret at all ...


----------



## khemist (Aug 19, 2015)

peche said:


> its not that hard... actually is the most simple thing to do ....all you need is a razor blade and patience....



I have no patience, i killed my 4770k when trying it!.


----------



## peche (Aug 19, 2015)

khemist said:


> I have no patience, i killed my 4770k when trying it!.


cant believe it ....


----------



## khemist (Aug 19, 2015)

Yeah, i went in a bit too much with the razor.


----------



## HWTactics (Aug 19, 2015)

khemist said:


> Yeah, i went in a bit too much with the razor.



You might make a good surgeon instead!


----------



## peche (Aug 19, 2015)

HWTactics said:


> You might make a good surgeon instead!


felt like a samurai?


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 20, 2015)

HWTactics said:


> Managed to balance the CPU in the locking mechanism just right for this pic,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the first time i seen a cpu that's "made" in Vietnam most of them says Malay or Costa Rica


----------



## HWTactics (Aug 20, 2015)

I thought it was a little odd too when I first opened it.  I did the "...huh." thing for a few seconds and made sure it's actually stable!


----------



## emissary42 (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## peche (Aug 20, 2015)

puma99dk| said:


> This is the first time i seen a cpu that's "made" in Vietnam most of them says Malay or Costa Rica


intel move on some part of the manufacture plant away from costa rica, it was a mess...


----------



## Jetster (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 25, 2015)

Jetster said:


> -snip-



Z87X-UD5H *swoon*
Z97X-UD5H Black Edition *swoon*
Z170X-UD5 *double swoon* *faint*

Upgrading to skylake?

Those silvery PCIe slots and gold accents got me.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 26, 2015)

How about an $8 mouse (Chinese knock off) shipped from China and a free USB light 

1600DPI seams to work ok. How can I test the DPI?


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 26, 2015)

Boys and girls, hold your horses and hide your wives. I found a P2 MMX 233MHz in the back corner of the office today. I'm not forcing off that last aluminum plate over the CPU because the damn SECC cartridge is so beautiful *sheds tear*. Pictures coming; nothing less than the D7000 and lightbox will do for this king of all CPUs. Now, excuse me while I go and have a crack at that 18 year old thermal paste.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 26, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Boys and girls, hold your horses and hide your wives. I found a P2 MMX 233MHz in the back corner of the office today. I'm not forcing off that last aluminum plate over the CPU because the damn SECC cartridge is so beautiful *sheds tear*. Pictures coming; nothing less than the D7000 and lightbox will do for this king of all CPUs. Now, excuse me while I go and have a crack at that 18 year old thermal paste.




Now that is frigging awesome!!!! If you have some way of heating up the heat sink it will usually loosen up the old thermal paste. A small torch, heat gun, etc...?


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 26, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Now that is frigging awesome!!!! If you have some way of heating up the heat sink it will usually loosen up the old thermal paste. A small torch, heat gun, etc...?



The problem is that the entire PCB is encapsulated on all sides by a half-plastic, half-aluminum (on the CPU side) cover. A series of long steel pegs goes through the PCB and holds the sides together. If I put too much pressure on it, it may never go back on again / may do some serious damage since the pegs go thru the PCB.  An example of when Intel actually paid a little too much attention to its CPU build quality.

I can slowly work away at the paste residue on the outside from the heatsink; I have all the time and isopropyl alcohol in the world for that


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 26, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> The problem is that the entire PCB is encapsulated on all sides by a half-plastic, half-aluminum (on the CPU side) cover. A series of long steel pegs goes through the PCB and holds the sides together. If I put too much pressure on it, it may never go back on again / may do some serious damage since the pegs go thru the PCB.  An example of when Intel actually paid a little too much attention to its CPU build quality.
> 
> I can slowly work away at the paste residue on the outside from the heatsink; I have all the time and isopropyl alcohol in the world for that


P2 SECC with some attention on the build? naaahhh not possible ... the only one true beauty at that time was the AMD Athlon slot A the P2 and even P3 where flimsy plastic and light build... (not the PIII Xeon tho  )
well maybe not the P2 ... ok you're right 

tho ... since it's a "sexy hardware close up pic" thread i feel pretty much obliged to

1st PIII one shrouded one naked
   

2nd beauty, Athlon SLA "Pluto" core 700 (notice the thickness of the aluminum backplate ... then look at the Xeon's plate and laugh ... or even the plastic shroud thickness)
  

3rd PIII Xeon (the big alu piece is a heatsink ... the plate is half the thickness of the Athlon's one)


4th PIII 600 on a ACER Veriton FP mobo (and a Rage LT Pro shot)
 

i need to do a lil' de dusting ... i guess...


----------



## JunkBear (Aug 26, 2015)

peche said:


> intel move on some part of the manufacture plant away from costa rica, it was a mess...



Some older socket 478 were made in Philipines.


----------



## Atomic77 (Aug 27, 2015)

I personally don't see what is sexy about all this hardware.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 27, 2015)

*IT'S THURSDAY, AND GUESS WHAT? IT'S #TBT!

*


It's finally here - the 18-year-old (probably 19 if we're a bit sensible about the actual production date) Pentium II 233MHz, from the Klamath family. Living history, well, maybe not, I can't guarantee that it works. Here it is with its companion heatsink, both all cleaned up with a razor blade and isopropyl alcohol.





Here is the back, the ol' 5mm aluminium plate that we all wish was smothering our FX-8350s and i7-4790Ks instead.




I still don't see the point of that sticker, but it's like trying to find a purpose behind the stylised sliver of silicon on Intel's SSDs and case badges. #yolo let's just have a sticker to make it seem like the CPU is underneath, because AMD doesn't have one.





Unfortunately, GreiverBlade's analysis seems to be correct, as Intel sadly discontinued this kind of Slot 1 cartridge design after Pentium II, seemingly shifting to a crappy plastic enclosure. They literally cut corners; the corners are "cut off" on the P3s.

There's also a S3 Trio64 that I dug up yesterday; unfortunately, I couldn't get it here in time, so the 20-year-old VGA card is going to have to wait until next Thursday.


----------



## emissary42 (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## AsRock (Sep 10, 2015)

Nice, a lot lost that casing for 3rd party cooling.  I have one up stairs some were but it's just the main part of it as i lost the cooler that was on it .

All so reminds me of the good old times of blocking a pin to allow overclocking as intel were dead set against it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 10, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> *IT'S THURSDAY, AND GUESS WHAT? IT'S #TBT!
> 
> *
> 
> ...


ohhh yes indeed Intel was caring a lot more on the PII rather than the III in SL1 ...


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 10, 2015)

All that TBT stuff was amusing (I found a Mendocino Celeron yesterday, socket 370, circa 1999) but this ain't the TBT club, so let's get back on track.

Did I ever mention how beautiful the SG08 really is? I really stuck my neck out for this 27.3lb carry-on, but who wouldn't do so for that *10mm* front panel?


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 10, 2015)

Jetster said:


>



Nice.  Same board I got.  It's a sweet one.

Regarding the deliddings:

I delidded my 6700k...  and killed it on going in a bit too deep with the razor.  Fortunately, I am batshit insane and have some money so I got another one in the mail today, delidding attempt #2 worked!  Nice decrease in temps... albeit a bit expensive considering how rare and expensive skylake replacements are right now.


----------



## khemist (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm a big Silverstone fan, maybe not the latest stuff but the earlier stuff for sure.


----------



## peche (Sep 10, 2015)

khemist said:


> I'm a big Silverstone fan, maybe not the latest stuff but the earlier stuff for sure.


some people said that im so thermaltake fan ...  dont trust'em ....


----------



## Jetster (Sep 10, 2015)

emissary42 said:


>




Something about black LP Corsair ram


*R-T-B*
we are still trying to get max temps without breaking shit and you go and de-lid two?

Calm down man


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 10, 2015)

GM107A2 (GTX 860m) repast and a lil shot for the thread!
 
i did clean it thouroughly after the shot tho


----------



## peche (Sep 10, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> GM107A2 (GTX 860m) repast and a lil shot for the thread!
> View attachment 67904 View attachment 67903
> i did clean it thouroughly after the shot tho


nice!
how temops are?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 11, 2015)

well by using Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut on 2 slab of aluminium that act as a heatsink for the i3-4130T and the 860m ... (and the heatsink on the GPU make contact also with the 4 mem chip with 4 thermal pads.

it went down from max 71°C CPU to 64°C max and GPU from 82°C max to 76°C max ... the GPU is OC via MSI Afterburner to +138/+680 Core/Mem
and it's no laptop as you've seen in "your PC ATM" thread 

-7°C on CPU and -6° on GPU is not bad at all i have to say ... quite satisfied with the Hydronaut ... and now that my etailer stocked 1 (one...!) Kryonaut version i feel a urge to order it ... if it was a 3ml (11.1g) instead of a 1.5ml (5.55g) tube  
the Hydro i bought a 3ml (7.8g) really easy to apply and quite the top notch past, Hydronaut is only bested by the GC-Extreme while the Kryonaut beat the GC by a margin, too bad my etailer stock them 1 tube per 1 tube ... unlike the craptastick other like the AS5 AC AC2 and IC24

these 2 also belong here ... closeup on a i3-4130T and 2 Vengeance


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 11, 2015)

Jetster said:


> *R-T-B*
> we are still trying to get max temps without breaking shit and you go and de-lid two?
> 
> Calm down man



Nevar!

Seriously, anyone want carnage photos?  I have the dead one...  hehe.  Might not be appropriate for this thread though.  Should've taken some delidded sexy pics of the working one.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 11, 2015)

See if it will blend.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Sep 11, 2015)

If you're looking for a high-end mouse for gaming, the *Roccat Tyon* is a killer choice.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 11, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> If you're looking for a high-end mouse for gaming, the *Roccat Tyon* is a killer choice.


IKR, it's my second choice of mouse, used one for a couple of time until the ultimate multibutton mouse finally got released 
   

that one ... (because only Roccat can beat Roccat.)
 

GLORIOUS flashless pics


----------



## Jetster (Sep 11, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Nevar!
> 
> Seriously, anyone want carnage photos?  I have the dead one...  hehe.  Might not be appropriate for this thread though.  Should've taken some delidded sexy pics of the working one.



Post them. Even a dead hooker can be sexy


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 11, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> IKR, it's my second choice of mouse, used one for a couple of time until the ultimate multibutton mouse finally got released
> View attachment 67914 View attachment 67913 View attachment 67915
> 
> that one ... (because only Roccat can beat Roccat.)
> ...


Oh, that sweet, sweet Nyth... Can't wait to get mine


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 11, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Oh, that sweet, sweet Nyth... Can't wait to get mine


over 9000% satisfied with it ... so should you be too! also i am impressed how good the pics look ... i took it with my Huawei Honor 4X


----------



## peche (Sep 11, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> well by using Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut on 2 slab of aluminium that act as a heatsink for the i3-4130T and the 860m ... (and the heatsink on the GPU make contact also with the 4 mem chip with 4 thermal pads.
> 
> it went down from max 71°C CPU to 64°C max and GPU from 82°C max to 76°C max ... the GPU is OC via MSI Afterburner to +138/+680 Core/Mem
> and it's no laptop as you've seen in "your PC ATM" thread
> ...


thanks! excellent data


----------



## AsRock (Sep 15, 2015)

I know i had one some were, hopefully i will find some others although i got these back in the UK many moons ago lol.

Hope you like them.


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 15, 2015)

I think this board qualifies to be posted here.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 16, 2015)

Putting an i7-4770K system together and shot a few pics.


----------



## peche (Sep 16, 2015)

wow pics are getting better and better!
thanks to all for sharing such amazing images!

Regards,


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 16, 2015)

Thought this was a neat shot


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 16, 2015)

Took these for your viewing pleasure during my decks routine cleaning.  It's nekkid in the first one. 


















Ok, so maybe my carpet isn't that sexy.  But the keyboard sure is nice!


----------



## AsRock (Sep 16, 2015)

Not seeing the 1st 2 pics.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Sep 16, 2015)

Whilhelm said:


> Thought this was a neat shot
> View attachment 67986


How do you go about cable management like this?


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 16, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> How do you go about cable management like this?



By cutting, crimping and sleeving my own custom length cables. Its extremely tedious and time consuming but I kind of enjoy the process. Once I finished the cables I used P clips on the back of the motherboard tray to create small bundles and then used cable combs to fan out the wires and make them look perfect. 

Might as well include a couple of in progress shots since I think these qualify for this thread.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Sep 17, 2015)

Whilhelm said:


> By cutting, crimping and sleeving my own custom length cables. Its extremely tedious and time consuming but I kind of enjoy the process. Once I finished the cables I used P clips on the back of the motherboard tray to create small bundles and then used cable combs to fan out the wires and make them look perfect.
> 
> Might as well include a couple of in progress shots since I think these qualify for this thread.
> View attachment 67989
> View attachment 67990


It looks amazingly neat and tidy...and sexy. Basically it looks worth the effort, but every time you need to refit something or add a piece of hardware, is it a pain to readjust the cables?

Can you PM me a list of all the parts you need and maybe some links that are useful?


----------



## Frick (Sep 17, 2015)

It ain't sexy, but it sure is nice. @RCoon


----------



## Compgeke (Sep 18, 2015)

Not exactly a clean board, just a quick lens test from the other day. Do like the copper\blue\white on black though.


----------



## Maban (Sep 18, 2015)

Compgeke said:


> Not exactly a clean board, just a quick lens test from the other day. Do like the copper\blue\white on black though.


I really liked the white/blue/copper scheme of that era. I had a Maximus Formula. That was a beautiful board. I think it would have been even sexier with a matte black PCB though.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 19, 2015)

4770K system is done.


----------



## khemist (Sep 19, 2015)

New clothes for the D5, will be using my Blue 250 Bitspower res though.


----------



## khemist (Sep 19, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing how much the rubber clamp reduces noise, i think it should almost eliminate it.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 19, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Took these for your viewing pleasure during my decks routine cleaning.  It's nekkid in the first one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now i see them, nice,  More so seeing that the shift keys and suchare backed up with fake switches.  Some thing i really like about thew MK Pro as they did not skimp on quality.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 20, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Now i see them, nice,  More so seeing that the shift keys and suchare backed up with fake switches.  Some thing i really like about thew MK Pro as they did not skimp on quality.



I dunno man, I never noticed any key wobble so maybe it was a sensible skimp.  I do think the Deck Legend that came before this had real key switches in that place but I didn't even notice the difference, and I've owned both.

The Deck Legend also cost an arm and a leg back in the day, and this one is decently affordable, and still has pretty good quality.  The Legend was also assembled in America and the Hassium is built in Hong Kong.  Honestly that bothers me a bit more than the false switches, being a part of team America. 

The PBT doubleshot backlit keycaps are a thing of beauty though.  No they don't back light perfect but they are still awesome and will NEVER wear out, and believe me I try, lol.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 20, 2015)

Well to make sure their is no miss understanding here i am more up for the fake switches or even switches there, as when they use crappy metal bars or even crappy plastic clips putting those rubber to silent key presses can become a real nightmare real fast.

All so if i ever got another mech keyboard with those metal bars or clips it be going right back were it came from on day one, which one of the reasons is due to being left handed.

And yeah it bother me some too but they pay less and sound like you payed less for it in the end.

And same here these key caps on my MK Pro are way above the quality of the Razer BW i have,  the razer one have started to have a a bubbling effect to them now and to think i barely used it before it started to fail in so many departments.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 20, 2015)

AsRock said:


> And yeah it bother me some too but they pay less and sound like you payed less for it in the end.



Sorta.  It's actually only like 20 bucks difference.  But the dollar was worth more back then by a longshot. 

I've heard the same thing about the razer keycaps, but I'd better shut up and get more pics to stay on topic, lol.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## R-T-B (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm a fan of the red and black MSI GPU there.  Color scheme is one I have always been a sucker for.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 20, 2015)

Those MSI GPU shots are great!


----------



## t_ski (Sep 22, 2015)

khemist said:


> New clothes for the D5, will be using my Blue 250 Bitspower res though.





khemist said:


> Looking forward to seeing how much the rubber clamp reduces noise, i think it should almost eliminate it.


You always have the coolest toys


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Sep 22, 2015)

khemist said:


> New clothes for the D5, will be using my Blue 250 Bitspower res though.


What is the D5? I have no idea what this is!


----------



## khemist (Sep 22, 2015)

It's a pump for watercooling, the two main ones are the D5 and DDC..


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Sep 22, 2015)

One day I shall advance to watercooling...one day.
Is it a scary processes to start?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 22, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> One day I shall advance to watercooling...one day.
> Is it a scary processes to start?



Depends how advanced you want to go. It's easy if you plan a lot beforehand. Doing it off the cuff, buying a tonne of gear, can get real messy real fast.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 22, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> One day I shall advance to watercooling...one day.
> Is it a scary processes to start?



 a good (older) read to get a handle on what to expect. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/naturally-aspired-pc-watercooling-club.52032/


----------



## khemist (Sep 22, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> One day I shall advance to watercooling...one day.
> Is it a scary processes to start?



I remember when i used to see people watercooling and i said i will NEVER do that, it just seemed so far beyond anything i can do.

But it's very straight forward, read up on some guides and try to get your head around it, but it can get costly!.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Sep 22, 2015)

khemist said:


> it can get costly!


It bloody well looks like it! All the parts you need to get just blows my head! 

But I don't actually require watercooling, my system's temps are absolutely fine as they are, due to my effective fan placement and good airflow.
But it does look like a satisfying project to complete, I just don't know if I have enough reason to do it in the near future...


----------



## khemist (Sep 22, 2015)

I do it for looks really, that's why it gets costly.

Things like pump and rads and fittings are thigs you will use over and over again.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Sep 23, 2015)

khemist said:


> I do it for looks really, that's why it gets costly.
> 
> Things like pump and rads and fittings are thigs you will use over and over again.


I think I'll look more into it when I replace my case with the Cooler Master MasterCase Pro 5, which has a transparent panel unlike my current one  But that won't be for half a year at least I reckon.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 25, 2015)

repost from your PC ATM, because those 90° adapter are downright sexy! no regret ordering stuff from Bitspower for the 1st time... 



 

my Poseidon looks awesome now!


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 29, 2015)

....


----------



## peche (Sep 29, 2015)

gigabyte = ♥


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 29, 2015)

That Trident-Z RAM is Rockin',..............


----------



## Jetster (Sep 29, 2015)

Isn't that board like $600


----------



## peche (Sep 29, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Isn't that board like $600


moar.... there is the processor too!


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 29, 2015)

That board and chip will put up some good numbers with that RAM in it.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 29, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Isn't that board like $600


Yeah, review soon (it's done, just waiting its turn)



RealNeil said:


> That board and chip will put up some good numbers with that RAM in it.


Working on the review now, just got to write it up, which I'll do tonight most likely.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 29, 2015)

did someone said "gigabyte = ♥" seconded ... and YAY FOR TRIDENT Z! MEH WANT!


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 29, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> did someone said "gigabyte = ♥" seconded ... and YAY FOR TRIDENT Z! MEH WANT!View attachment 68210



Yes, need some RAM in there.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 29, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Yes, need some RAM in there.


well ...  i have a 4x4 kit but not compatible in 4 module so ... only 2x4 till i order either a 2x8 or a compatible 4x4
that one ...
 

and a bonus for @peche  ... so close so sexy!  sooo not hardware! woops failed ...


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 29, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> well ...  i have a 4x4 kit but not compatible in 4 module so ... only 2x4 till i order either a 2x8 or a compatible 4x4
> that one ...
> View attachment 68211 View attachment 68212
> 
> ...


try most recent BIOS, or if not, then next BIOS should right any memory issues for gigabyte boards. Most recent for GAMING G1 works well for all modules, not sure if it is public yet, but is assume it would be by now.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 29, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> try most recent BIOS, or if not, then next BIOS should right any memory issues for gigabyte boards. Most recent for GAMING G1 works well for all modules, not sure if it is public yet, but is assume it would be by now.


i have the most recent BIOS (F3) that kit is just listed in the RAM compatibility as 2 stick working 4 stick not working (i think i will go Ripjaw 4 2800)

btw, fun how in normal situation a DDR4 2133 C15 is on par with a DDR3 1600 C9 ahahah the DDR4 is no big improvement for now  (that's why i did choose 2666 as the minimum speed )

edit now that i think of it ... i didn't retry the full kit again since i updated the BIOS ... mmhhh why not


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 29, 2015)

I love the looks of that HyperX Fury RAM.
I bought some for my X99 Build. (no CPU yet)
If I end up with a Z-170 System, I'll use 32GB of it there, and 32GB of it on the X99.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 29, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> I love the looks of that HyperX Fury RAM.
> I bought some for my X99 Build. (no CPU yet)
> If I end up with a Z-170 System, I'll use 32GB of it there, and 32GB of it on the X99.
> 
> View attachment 68216


yep i suspect it's a X99 only kit ... what a shame  (confirmed still code: 55 )


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 29, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> yep i suspect it's a X99 only kit ... what a shame  (confirmed still code: 55 )


Yeah, just BIOS issue, IMHO, and common to all brands. As they tune BIOSes this should be less and less of a problem. Every board I've tested so far now has working BIOS for all my ram kits.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 29, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, just BIOS issue, IMHO, and common to all brands. As they tune BIOSes this should be less and less of a problem. Every board I've tested so far now has working BIOS for all my ram kits.


but what if those kit are X99 only and will never be supported in X4 no matter the revision??? the QVL RAM list them as non compatible in 4 slot since the 1st bios and no revision did anything  
http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_ga-z170x-gaming5.pdf

do you have that exact kit? HX426C15FBK4/16
can you test it and say 100% sure  

i wonder ... because i did read somewhere that some 4x kits where intended for quad channel X99 only ... which would be weird since normaly quad and dual channel kit specifications were just a commercial gimmick


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 29, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> but what if those kit are X99 only and will never be supported in X4 no matter the revision??? the QVL RAM list them as non compatible in 4 slot since the 1st bios and no revision did anything
> http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_ga-z170x-gaming5.pdf
> 
> do you have that exact kit? HX426C15FBK4/16
> ...


There are only so many memory ICs on the market, and I have tested with each, but you are right in that a specific kit might have issues. However, since I have each IC working (from 2133 MHz above 3600 MHz), I know that boards and CPUs are capable, but BIOSes do need some work in many instances... The review of the GAMING G1 would not be completed without that (because I consider any board that cannot boot all my kits a failure), for example. SO it is up to the board makers to properly tune BIOSes to ensure compatibility... my own testing has shown this is totally possible.


----------



## peche (Sep 29, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> well ...  i have a 4x4 kit but not compatible in 4 module so ... only 2x4 till i order either a 2x8 or a compatible 4x4
> that one ...
> View attachment 68211 View attachment 68212
> 
> ...


Thanks for the shot, i didnt missed it!!
nice ram kit !! i do love kingston too!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 29, 2015)

peche said:


> Thanks for the shot, i didnt missed it!!
> nice ram kit !! i do love kingston too!


nah i did not thought you missed it ahah it was a "reward-wink" toward the  "gigabyte = ♥" because i cannot agree more with you about that


----------



## peche (Sep 29, 2015)

i love everything that gigabyte and thermaltake does!


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 30, 2015)

I really like those stackable TT cases that they sell now,.......specifically the Core X9. I would use one of them, but I already have a Corsair Air 540 on hand.


----------



## peche (Sep 30, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> I really like those stackable TT cases that they sell now,.......specifically the Core X9. I would use one of them, but I already have a Corsair Air 540 on hand.


well, here in CR are not available.... so still wanting a core v51 modular case!
maybe someday!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 1, 2015)

AthlonX2 said:


>



I like it so much better lit up with the rest of the gear....cannot wait till tomorrow for the images to start popping up


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 1, 2015)

AthlonX2 said:


>


Welcome to the club!
The 295x2 has definitely taken the spot as my favorite card I've owned in a long time, regardless of manufacturer. I hope yours gives you the same satisfaction.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## RealNeil (Oct 1, 2015)

Is that third PCI-E slot X16 speed? (My guess is that it is)

Either way that GPU is pretty fine.


----------



## peche (Oct 1, 2015)

AthlonX2 said:


>


that case?



 

i will add some pics in a few days, will repaste and give a fresh clean!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 1, 2015)

peche said:


> that case?



Thermaltake P5


----------



## peche (Oct 1, 2015)

AthlonX2 said:


> Thermaltake P5



never seen it ! nice !


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 1, 2015)

peche said:


> never seen it ! nice !



Launched today at noon


----------



## peche (Oct 1, 2015)

AthlonX2 said:


> Launched today at noon


envy is getting bigger and bigger....


----------



## Maban (Oct 2, 2015)

Just got my 980 Ti SC+ today. Looking good so far. And a can of my favorite root beer because America.


----------



## emissary42 (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Jetster (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## cadaveca (Oct 6, 2015)

Trident Z


----------



## peche (Oct 6, 2015)

dave being dave, thanks for sharing ! nice photo!


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 7, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> Trident Z



I was just informed my set was being shipped. What speed is that set if you do not mind telling.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 7, 2015)

3200 MHz 16 GB 16-16-16-36. I should have more speeds soon.


----------



## khemist (Oct 7, 2015)

Some glass tubing, don't really have any bright colours to show off the clarity just now.


----------



## peche (Oct 7, 2015)

khemist said:


> Some glass tubing, don't really have any bright colours to show off the clarity just now.


well i have my doubts about glass and acrylic tubing, how strong could it be? how resistant?


----------



## khemist (Oct 7, 2015)

This is really solid, tuff, hardened borosilicate glass, i went for the 16mm OD.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 7, 2015)

khemist said:


> This is really solid, tuff, hardened *borosilicate* glass, i went for the 16mm OD.


Oh yeah, that's tough stuff. One of the most common glasses you see of this type is Pyrex. It's very resistant to temperature shock and is surprisingly impact resistant.


----------



## TissueBox (Oct 12, 2015)

Replaced two 780s; they were putting out too much heat for my small room; it's gotten a lot more bearable since.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 16, 2015)

HyperX Predator CL14 2800 4x4gb (14-15-15-34 iirc )


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 16, 2015)

Bought an InWin 805 Mid-Tower Glass case. This is a pic of the front of it.






Sorry about the reflection,......


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 17, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Bought an InWin 805 Mid-Tower Glass case. This is a pic of the front of it.
> 
> View attachment 68579
> 
> Sorry about the reflection,......


excellent pics! i love the custom paint on the glass ... wait ... it's not a painting??? oh well  

MAN A IW 805 my 2nd dreamcase! (after the Tòu )


----------



## khemist (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 17, 2015)

khemist said:


>



Cooler Master?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 17, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> Cooler Master?


seems like a CM NovaTouch TKL but i can be wrong (and probably will be ... i wonder if i've already seen a Chroma NovaTouch TKL)

nope ... after reflection: it's not a NovaTouch TKL since it's not even a TKL ... duh! i got fooled by the small form of that one and the no "arrows and ins/home/pgup/del/end/pgdown" 

Quickfire TK  seems so then
http://gaming.coolermaster.com/en/products/keyboards/quickfiretk/


----------



## khemist (Oct 17, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> Cooler Master?



Yeah!, Quickfire TK, had it for years now.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 17, 2015)

khemist said:


> Yeah!, Quickfire TK, had it for years now.



Always been a fan of them myself. Used a Trigger for years but found I like TKLs more so now I use their Rapid i.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 17, 2015)

khemist said:


> Yeah!, Quickfire TK, had it for years now.


but how the Chroma effect ? is it a white with colored keycap? i could not find a multi led on CM website ?


----------



## khemist (Oct 17, 2015)

LED colour changers you put over the White LED, i bought mine from a group buy on geekhack https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=61058.0 and also some on massdrop but you can get them from other places.


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 18, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> excellent pics! i love the custom paint on the glass ... wait ... it's not a painting??? oh well
> 
> MAN A IW 805 my 2nd dreamcase! (after the Tòu )



Someone offered me a good deal on it, and a pair of 480GB HyperX Savage SSDs. I put off getting my i7-5930 CPU to get them.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 20, 2015)

http://www.pcper.com/news/Systems/Lenovo-Introduces-Ultra-Thin-Yoga-900-Convertible-Laptop
This Hinge tho


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 20, 2015)

natr0n said:


> http://www.pcper.com/news/Systems/Lenovo-Introduces-Ultra-Thin-Yoga-900-Convertible-Laptop
> This Hinge tho



After something so sexy, I'm not even sure this RAM is worthy anymore.


----------



## stevorob (Oct 20, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> After something so sexy, I'm not even sure this RAM is worthy anymore.



Nope.  Hinge wins.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 20, 2015)

That Hinge is a piece of_   jewellery_


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 20, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> After something so sexy, I'm not even sure this RAM is worthy anymore.



*sees peet's white RAM*
*looks at red Fury sticks*
*looks at rubbish bin*
*puts red Fury sticks in rubbish bin*



I can't afford to do that to these new sticks, but that is a seriously good-looking DIMM! I also didn't know that GEIL manufactures DRAM (I'm guessing that they do some rebranding?).


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 20, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> *sees peet's white RAM*
> *looks at red Fury sticks*
> *looks at rubbish bin*
> *puts red Fury sticks in rubbish bin*
> ...



Just got the kit and haven't done any legwork on IC manufacturing, although I do not believe GEIL does any IC making.


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 20, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> I also didn't know that GEIL manufactures DRAM (I'm guessing that they do some rebranding?).



I've been buying Geil RAM for years. Here are some DDR2-800 sticks.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 20, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> I've been buying Geil RAM for years. Here are some DDR2-800 sticks.
> 
> View attachment 68692



Me as well, only shot I could find on the NAS of the Esoteria sticks I had.


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 20, 2015)

"Geil Esoteria Sticks" They look good. 



 


That's one thing that they've always had going for themselves. There is an element of style in their brand.
I just removed the four sticks that I pictured from an old Core-2 Duo Dell box that I run Linux on. 
Each one is 2GB and the system is smokin' fast with 8GB in it when using Linux.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 20, 2015)

Funny how you are both posting pics of the same system...


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 20, 2015)

I found that pic with Google search. I figured it was his system.
 I posted it to ~be~ funny. Ha-Ha,........


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 20, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> I found that pic with Google search. I figured it was his system.
> I posted it to ~be~ funny. Ha-Ha,........



That is indeed the same system, nice blast from the past find.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 20, 2015)

I know my hardware....


----------



## Freezer (Oct 20, 2015)

natr0n said:


> http://www.pcper.com/news/Systems/Lenovo-Introduces-Ultra-Thin-Yoga-900-Convertible-Laptop
> This Hinge tho







sneekypeet said:


> After something so sexy, I'm not even sure this RAM is worthy anymore.




I raise your sleepy style by infillion.

timepieces are hardware to be proud of.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 20, 2015)

Freezer said:


> I raise your sleepy style by infillion.
> 
> timepieces are hardware to be proud of.


SWISS MADE FTW! (whaaaatt ? i can't be patriotic? )


----------



## khemist (Oct 25, 2015)

Not the most sexy but it should light up my desk a bit.

140cm of led's i had made with usb connection.


----------



## khemist (Oct 31, 2015)

Dell S2716DG G-Sync monitor.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## R-T-B (Nov 4, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> SWISS MADE FTW! (whaaaatt ? i can't be patriotic? )



No.  You have to be neutral.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 4, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> No.  You have to be neutral.


Nothing wrong about being patriotic about my homeland ... my homeland is neutral so i am ... 

hummm a pics to not just post a argument....

Alphacool (CoolerMaster) Eisberg Solo (AIO pump/block)



i think i need to clean it a bit before using it 

and that one .... unfortunatelly the tryout didn't go well so i need different option for that build (for a friend)


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2015)

AthlonX2 said:


>


Some kind of heating element?


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 5, 2015)

It's used for Vaping, I think. (the ~_cool_~ new way to get your nicotine)


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm ba-ack...


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 5, 2015)

I've just got a few items to go towards a Skylake build.

ASRock Z170 Fatal1ty Gaming K6+ Mainboard

Four-8GB GSKill RipJaws DDR4-3000MHz RAM

Five-Enermax TB Vegas Red LED Quiet Fans (I already have one of these)

ThermalTake Water-3.0 Extreme S 240mm AIO Cooler.

All of this is to go into the InWin-805 case that I picked up a few weeks ago. The bright Red LED fans will be behind the case's smoked glass to subdue them a little. I'm hoping it turns out well.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 5, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Just got a few items,.......
> Post pics in a few minutes.




Waiting.....


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 6, 2015)

Done! nanner-nanner!


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 6, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Done! nanner-nanner!


I played with that board recently...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 6, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Done! nanner-nanner!




a few minutes eh?  

 2.5 hrs i waited for those, worth every minute, nice one Neil...............fexy as suck.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 6, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> I played with that board recently...



How was it?



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> a few minutes eh?
> 
> 2.5 hrs i waited for those, worth every minute, nice one Neil...............fexy as suck.



Thanks, I'll have to wait until January to buy the i7-6700K for it. I have an i7-5930K to buy next month.
I might sell my i7-4770K chip and board to pay for the Skylake chip.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 6, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> How was it?



Solid. I guess the review will be on the front page soon.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 8, 2015)

Another...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 9, 2015)

Bequiet PureRock 150TDP CPU cooling Tower. in 15MP
Sexy with TWO X's


----------



## HammerON (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice Pics


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 9, 2015)

thank you sir. not bad for a $19 cooling tower, huh?


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 9, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> Solid. I guess the review will be on the front page soon.



When do you think it will post?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 9, 2015)

Likely this week, I imagine. It's ready to go, just waiting for its turn in the posting schedule. I just pulled down that rig, actually.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 9, 2015)

I look forward to reading about it. 
Would you consider using it for personal use? I have to admit that I only bought this because I got an outrageous deal on it and a pair of 480GB HyperX Savage SSDs.
As I said a few posts ago, I don't have a CPU to use with mine yet.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Nov 16, 2015)

This whole thread is hardware pr0n


----------



## khemist (Nov 17, 2015)

All the fittings i've bought in the last couple of months i've yet to use.

A mix of compressions, hard tube fittings and 45's.


----------



## peche (Nov 17, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


>


ultea epic pic lad!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 24, 2015)

just bought a used





thinking   DD bra


----------



## RCoon (Nov 26, 2015)

New Blue Mic Yeti arrived, swiftly conquered by Jeb Kerman


----------



## khemist (Nov 26, 2015)

I thought about getting one of them but when i heard my friend using a Rode NT USB i changed my mind.. i'm sure they are decent though.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 27, 2015)

"New Blue Mic Yeti arrived"
________________________________

And it's a damn fine looking mic.

(I like the little guy sitting at the base of it)


----------



## RCoon (Nov 27, 2015)

khemist said:


> I thought about getting one of them but when i heard my friend using a Rode NT USB i changed my mind.. i'm sure they are decent though.



Spec-wise they're near identical. (I'm not sure if the Rode NT has all four pattern settings?) The Yeti doesn't come with a pop filter but I've already got that plus a scissor arm. I think the main difference is probably weight. The yeti doesn't exactly feel portable. I think if I dropped it on somebody's head from a short height, I may do significant damage.


----------



## PHaS3 (Nov 27, 2015)

RCoon said:


> New Blue Mic Yeti arrived, swiftly conquered by Jeb Kerman



Thats a sweet mic man  loving your YouTube vidz


----------



## RCoon (Nov 27, 2015)

PHaS3 said:


> Thats a sweet mic man  loving your YouTube vidz



Still not where I want them to be, but they'll get better hopefully.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 3, 2015)

i havent seen these cards posted by buyers, just by sellers, so i thought id upload a close-up (whether sexy or not i'll leave it up to the viewer  ) its tiny, and sometimes  height X length isnt enough..atleast for me it wasn't, so here ya go if Your looking into this little puppy..im putting it into a Dell optiplex 7020 SFF. I chose it because it requires NO power other than what is provided by the PCIe lane, and its As you'll see VERY tiny, but has a LOT of HP for it's size.

**EDIT** For those of You how may care, I bought this for a Dell optiplex 7020 SFF, and for those who are unfamiliar the SFF optiplex 7020 I have is rocking a Massive 290Watt PSU ( its a Good PSU gold rated, but still, 290Watt  ) this 750ti is installed, (using included Low Pro bracket) and running beautifully on that tiny ass 290W PSU.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 3, 2015)

the dual fan low profile 750Ti is cute .... i had a R7 230 from MSI (single fan LP ) 

yep that one (the color is blue but my smartphone at the time was a crap  )
 

also i don't think i did post that one here 
not so close
 
closer


----------



## khemist (Dec 4, 2015)

The Typhoon Black edition are real!, always wanted to try these out.

Maybe not the sexiest pic in the world though.


----------



## emissary42 (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 4, 2015)

emissary42 said:


>


Maybe I'm missing something here, but is that... a motherboard?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here, but is that... a motherboard?


 GPU


----------



## emissary42 (Dec 4, 2015)

Chassis intrusion and Realtek codec on a GPU? 

It is a motherboard


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 4, 2015)

sexy as a corset on a granny   sorry


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 4, 2015)

emissary42 said:


> Chassis intrusion and Realtek codec on a GPU?
> 
> It is a motherboard


That was my tip-off... but I can't find anything on the web about this thing.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 4, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> sexy as a corset on a granny   sorry


----------



## Kirill2000 (Dec 4, 2015)

Pentium4 3.2Gz


----------



## Sleepless (Dec 4, 2015)

Some Elpida memory on the back of my 970.





Alphacool D5 and Bitspower res, the lower tube coming out of the pump is just for draining.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 4, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here, but is that... a motherboard?


its got the Sapphire logo all over it, im guessing a GPU

or something made by sapphire that is NON GPU i guess


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 7, 2015)

Have a couple I can post. Not the greatest since they were taken with a cell.


----------



## peche (Dec 7, 2015)

nice hardware... i replaced my case, so epic pics are coming soon!

Regards,


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 7, 2015)

Admittedly only some of the cards are mine, and the rig in the pics were of a friend's. Just thought the lighting looked neat. I have more pics of my own hardware but not really "close up and sexy".


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## SimpleTECH (Dec 7, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here, but is that... a motherboard?





Random Murderer said:


> That was my tip-off... but I can't find anything on the web about this thing.





jboydgolfer said:


> its got the Sapphire logo all over it, im guessing a GPU
> 
> or something made by sapphire that is NON GPU i guess



It's an FM2 socket motherboard, for embedded markets.

http://www.sapphiretech.com/productdetial.asp?pid=3FA80F25-1195-4A59-9923-EF276007B484&lang=eng


----------



## Kirill2000 (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Kirill2000 (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## khemist (Jan 13, 2016)

New 980Ti.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 14, 2016)

Pulled off my Instagram, don't judge me lol.


----------



## khemist (Jan 16, 2016)

Back to air cooling for a short while, if i can get this thing installed!.

Can't get the two mounting screws in at the same time.


----------



## khemist (Jan 17, 2016)

Sorted it!


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 17, 2016)

khemist said:


> Back to air cooling for a short while, if i can get this thing installed!.
> 
> Can't get the two mounting screws in at the same time.



I moved back to air cooling as well and to this same exact Phanteks cooler. I like it, hardly any difference to Noctua NH-D15 but it looks a lot _cooler_, if you know what I mean


----------



## khemist (Jan 17, 2016)

Yeah!, it's doing a really great job, i think because i delidded my cpu might be helping it a bit.


----------



## peche (Jan 18, 2016)

well im not a fan of big air coolers... but the photo is pretty nice!
Regards,


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## khemist (Jan 21, 2016)

Fugly no more!.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 21, 2016)

Where do they sell the different dampener colors? I'm still rockin the stock brown.


----------



## khemist (Jan 21, 2016)

Google Noctua Chromax.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 26, 2016)

Don't turn it on, take it apart!


----------



## khemist (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## khemist (Jan 29, 2016)

delete.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 29, 2016)

I remembered i have these 2x8800 GTX laying around one Albatron with their mascot on and a EVGA, if i remember correctly one has 320mb and the other 640mb vram.





And anyone remember this fellar here?


----------



## khemist (Jan 29, 2016)

Venomous x?.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 29, 2016)

khemist said:


> Venomous x?.



nope, it's a "True" legend back in the day, I had one when i had my LGA775 system both dual and quad-core cpu's xD


----------



## khemist (Jan 29, 2016)

I had one too, was great.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 29, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> I remembered i have these 2x8800 GTX




Nope! Them are 8800 *GTS's  *


----------



## Jetster (Jan 29, 2016)

I couldn't afford it. I had the 8600GT


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 30, 2016)

Guess I can join w/ a few I took when I was putting together my current setup:


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 30, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Nope! Them are 8800 *GTS's  *



The best thing is i got them from my uncle both of them and he found them in computers at the recycling plant and they works fine


----------



## khemist (Jan 30, 2016)

Heatsink for the predator, tried to use my Bitspower one but the holes are not wide enough to fully tighten the screws that the the predator is threaded with.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 31, 2016)

I got this cpu home yesterday and i saw smth that i really haven't through about before:







If u look it says '08 on it which indicate 2008 is if am not wrong and according to Intel's own ARK they released the i7-860 from Q3 '09 which is 2009 and from production of this CPU to at actually hit the marked could be anywhere from 9month to a year


----------



## Trekkie4 (Feb 2, 2016)

These ones are kinda old & have been posted on another forum... Hope they're not too old to be "sexy"?


----------



## peche (Feb 2, 2016)

thats a nice cooler, nice photos,


----------



## Trekkie4 (Feb 2, 2016)

peche said:


> thats a nice cooler, nice photos,


Thanks! There's a Q6600 hidden under that CM Hyper 212EVO (2.40GHz), OCed to 3.00 which is why I had to come up with better cooling solution  The main advantage of so called push-pull config. is that you get better results at lower RPM, comparing to the results using only one fan. At higher RPM however you don't really get to see much difference, in fact I'd say they're pretty much the same. So I've set the BIOS to run my 2x Blade Master 120 fans at 32% until the temp hits 50C (122F) mark, after that the full power will kick in & cool down the CPU.

There's also the 3rd fan (Scythe Slip Stream 120) right in front of the case grill (3x 5.25" bay slots), which is wired in the same splitter as Blade Masters. Meaning it will also provide more air into the CPU cooler, when needed.

Edit

Front bay covers on:


 

Front bay covers off:


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 4, 2016)

Hmmmmmm....


----------



## khemist (Feb 4, 2016)

Back on water again with a new block for the new 980ti, just need another 8 pin pcie connector made up for the psu.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 5, 2016)

AND since yellow sucks.... Fixed it.

Pardon the shit quality


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 7, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> nope, it's a "True" legend back in the day, I had one when i had my LGA775 system both dual and quad-core cpu's xD


I still use my original TRUE 120 Black on my 955BE.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2016)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> AND since yellow sucks.... Fixed it.
> 
> Pardon the shit quality


A hair dryer and a bondo squeegee would make the lumpy bits a bit more attractive. Still a nice mod.


----------



## Trekkie4 (Feb 7, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> I still use my original TRUE 120 Black on my 955BE.
> 
> View attachment 71972


God, how much I love these things! Just curious, how many V2 do you have?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 7, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> A hair dryer and a bondo squeegee would make the lumpy bits a bit more attractive. Still a nice mod.



Most of the bumps are the inset screw holes for various hardware mounts I have since cut them out. Not perfect but yeah.  Granted I was supposed to get a black or silver one but thats what I was sent so.... I had to fix it yellow just clashed way to much with the review hardware.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 7, 2016)

Trekkie4 said:


> God, I how much I love these things! Just curious, how many V2 do you have?


I have 3. 2 8MB Diamond green PCB that I do SLI with and a black PCB Diamond that has the 12MB on it.


----------



## Trekkie4 (Feb 7, 2016)

Cool! (Somehow I figured you'd have more of these, because of your avi...)


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 8, 2016)

Trekkie4 said:


> Cool! (Somehow I figured you'd have more of these, because of your avi...)


Well you only asked for Voodoo 2 

I got 3 of those, 1 Diamond Voodoo, 2 Voodoo 3 2000, 1 Voodoo 3 3000, 1 Voodoo (?) TV card (could never find drivers and Googled every # on the board), a dead Voodoo 4 4500 PCI, and well kept Voodoo 5 5500 AGP with the box. The TV card I'm 90% sure it's a Voodoo TV200 PCI but all the drivers I got never worked in any OS. It also doesn't have the 3dfx logo on it like the TV200, but has the ports on it unlike the TV100 STB card. I'm not sure what's up.


----------



## Trekkie4 (Feb 8, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Well you only asked for Voodoo 2
> 
> I got 3 of those, 1 Diamond Voodoo, 2 Voodoo 3 2000, 1 Voodoo 3 3000, 1 Voodoo (?) TV card (could never find drivers and Googled every # on the board), a dead Voodoo 4 4500 PCI, and well kept Voodoo 5 5500 AGP with the box. The TV card I'm 90% sure it's a Voodoo TV200 PCI but all the drivers I got never worked in any OS. It also doesn't have the 3dfx logo on it like the TV200, but has the ports on it unlike the TV100 STB card. I'm not sure what's up.



Yup, you got me there! 

Hmmm... Have you tried any of these drivers, HERE?
Also, I suggest you to take a look HERE and HERE, to compare your card with both versions... If the card still doesn't work, then it's most likely to be damaged I'm afraid 

I've seen (even got) my share of damaged Voodoo cards, but I'm keeping them around just in case I can find someone to fix & patch them up with the hot air gun (SMD soldering station)


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 8, 2016)

Trekkie4 said:


> Yup, you got me there!
> 
> Hmmm... Have you tried any of these drivers, HERE?
> Also, I suggest you to take a look HERE and HERE, to compare your card with both versions... If the card still doesn't work, then it's most likely to be damaged I'm afraid
> ...


The first site yes, can't forget the blue. Other 2 links I don't even see a spot to download drivers but honestly I don't even remember where I put the card.


----------



## Trekkie4 (Feb 8, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> The first site yes, can't forget the blue. Other 2 links I don't even see a spot to download drivers but honestly I don't even remember where I put the card.


No, the other site doesn't have any drivers, it's just image gallery with all the versions of VoodooTV cards. The reason I shared this link was because of what you said, how you can't get your card to work with any driver... Maybe you've been aiming for the wrong card model? With any luck, you'll be able to visually compare your card with the ones on the website & see which model exactly you have.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 8, 2016)

When I first got the card there was a site I found that listed the models. Like I said in the other post the TV200 has the 3dfx logo on it but mine doesn't, on the flip side it can't be the TV100 because it has an extra port or two. I saw the other 2 cards and they don't look like mine. In the end I don't really care as I can't use it for anything anyways, only a collector item.


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 8, 2016)

wow amazing stuff guys simply amazing


----------



## khemist (Feb 8, 2016)

So much for the EK Predator, pump is dead, RMA time.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 8, 2016)

khemist said:


> So much for the EK Predator, pump is dead, RMA time.


Wow - that sucks


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 10, 2016)

got a new Mouse, still up in the air about it..but just the same, heres a couple pics.....sorry theyre not the best quality, i used my tablet's front facing cam..


----------



## khemist (Feb 10, 2016)

HammerON said:


> Wow - that sucks



Can't RMA it as i sold the block.

Another reason to buy more stuff!.


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2016)

Some goodies from EK and Swiftech


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 19, 2016)

Nice


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 19, 2016)

Norton said:


> Some goodies from EK and Swiftech




Gorgeous.........Where is it going?


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Gorgeous.........Where is it going?



Gaming/folding rig for me when I get time to finish it:

- ASUS Maximus IV Gene Z w/2600k
- Dual 7970's


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 20, 2016)

Norton said:


> Gaming/folding rig for me when I get time to finish it:
> 
> - ASUS Maximus IV Gene Z w/2600k
> - Dual 7970's




Oh heck @Norton , you'll never get time to finish it bro....................Probably should just send it my way so it'll get done.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 1, 2016)

got myself ALMOST all of my components gathered.

i5 4690K
Asrock H 97 Pro4 M (Yes "H" and it is a TESTED GREAT overclocking board, its my second, and a 4.8 + is Easily obtained with it) @ $70usd
Corsair M45 Raptor Optical Mouse
Corsair H75 AIO H2O loop, Free! Returned my 6 Year old H70 core edition, and got this , for price of shipping O_O
Nvidia Reference GTX 970 Bought on Saturday Brand new in box.  @  Cheap
All of which is going into a Phanteks Enthoo Pro M Acrylic edition(in my garage, and too lazy to dig out), With all optional upgrade components minus the Water loop custom resevoir, etc.

the toys in the background ARE mine, but those are Private NO SHARING!






up close Hardware shots once opened.


----------



## peche (Mar 1, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> got myself ALMOST all of my components gathered.
> 
> i5 4690K
> Asrock H 97 Pro4 M (Yes "H" and it is a TESTED GREAT overclocking board, its my second, and a 4.8 + is Easily obtained with it) @ $70usd
> ...


wanting to see the nvidia reference 970 nice card, im starting loving  reference models...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 1, 2016)

Sorry, some are kind of shaky, it cold out, and i was in the yard. cant wait to get this girl built. If your interested in that type of card, I happen to know how to get them Brand new, unopened in box, from a place that has a bunch of "old new stock". but i used my gift of gab to lower the price  @peche  its too bad you live in Cost Rica...I would tell you how to get one.   its a VERY big card tho. i was surprised to see just how big, i currently have a 7970 LCS powercolor, and its close if not the same, and MUCH heavier, even including the LCS's water block. You can see my hand is dwarfed by the Gpu, Im 6'4" 265 lbs, so my hands are pretty big, as far as hands go.


----------



## peche (Mar 2, 2016)

dammit dude, looks hot, if you decide to sell the card i might be interested lad! 
hope you get great times with her !

Regards,


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 4, 2016)

Intel I7 4770k at 4.8Ghz​MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming Motherboard​Avexir Blitz Series DDR3 16GB 2133Mhz
1TB Sandisk Extreme Pro SSD​512GB Plextor M5Pro Extreme SSD​2x 1TB Samsung HDDs​2x 1.5TB Samsung HDDs​MSI GTX980Ti Gaming 6GB OCed 1300 Mhz​Zalman EBT 1000 80+ Gold Power Supply​Swiftech H220 X2 Prestige​


----------



## smedla (Mar 4, 2016)

hi,
since i havent shot anything in a long while and i have a few days off, ive decided to shoot some hardware i ahve lying around. first up is stripped Arctic Accelero S3 (the plastic shroud harms the looks imo  Used to cool AMD 260X or 265.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 4, 2016)

peche said:


> if you decide to sell the card i might be interested


Ill let you know when that time comes. , but until then.....










Once i've finished the Aesthetics of the build, i.e. lights, Fans, bells, whistles, etc...It Should look pretty nice, I have some nice plans for her, here's the Pre-finished but running build. look @ that clearence from the backplate of the 970, to my bottom RAM locks O_O 1/16th of an inch ill pretend like I planned that


----------



## peche (Mar 4, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Ill let you know when that time comes. , but until then.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice gear lad!
i love that silver reference cooler!

Regards,


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 4, 2016)

crazyeyesreaper love the psu the flat cables are intriguing, may just be my next one. and here is my new goodness!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 4, 2016)

splurged on one of _THESE_ the other day, arrived a minute ago, REALLY like it.   options for DAYS!!! paid $60 @ newegg ... not bad .  NONE of the images do it justice @ all. the cord looks to be JUST about the diameter of a No2 Pencil.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 11, 2016)

These fittings cost way too much for a hunk of metal.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 11, 2016)

peche said:


> nice gear lad!
> i love that silver reference cooler!
> 
> Regards,


your REALLY gonna be jealous when the next one comes on the 15th you'll wanna


----------



## peche (Mar 11, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> your REALLY gonna be jealous when the next one comes on the 15th you'll wanna


card swap?? upgrade??? new videcard!!!????


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 11, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> your REALLY gonna be jealous when the next one comes on the 15th you'll wanna




Im not going to bed till the 15th ......


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 11, 2016)

peche said:


> card swap?? upgrade??? new videcard!!!????


this one wont overclock to a high enough level, so i have deemed THAT worthy of Replacement. I contacted BreastBuy, and they are sending me a newone, free of charge, so i wont have any down time, and i CAN send mine back when i install the newliest one


----------



## peche (Mar 11, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> this one wont overclock to a high enough level, so i have deemed THAT worthy of Replacement. I contacted BreastBuy, and they are sending me a newone, free of charge, so i wont have any down time, and i CAN send mine back when i install the newliest one


epic lad! but you will tget the same card? nvidia reference?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 11, 2016)

peche said:


> epic lad! but you will tget the same card? nvidia reference?


of course...its a replacement for this one, so it better be the same. i just WISH i had an SLI bridge  JUST in case it took me a week or so to mail the original one back O_O

its actually REALLY good that they are sending me the replacement First, i TOTALLY destroyed the stupid inside of that Nvidia retail box.


----------



## peche (Mar 11, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> of course...its a replacement for this one, so it better be the same. i just WISH i had an SLI bridge  JUST in case it took me a week or so to mail the original one back O_O
> 
> its actually REALLY good that they are sending me the replacement First, i TOTALLY destroyed the stupid inside of that Nvidia retail box.


still debating if i should get reference nvidia or Gigabyte Windforce cooler... love both


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 11, 2016)

its only worth finding/getting the reference if you MUST have that style cuz you like it that much...the AIB versions will have the bios' adjusted likely and come with accessories, or games, and the certain aftermarket shroud. and oddly enough, SOME AIB's offer LESS warranty than the stock card comes with.


----------



## peche (Mar 11, 2016)

s


jboydgolfer said:


> its only worth finding/getting the reference if you MUST have that style cuz you like it that much...the AIB versions will have the bios' adjusted likely and come with accessories, or games, and the certain aftermarket shroud. and oddly enough, SOME AIB's offer LESS warranty than the stock card comes with.


seems legit.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 13, 2016)

Got all my new hardware and w/c gear this past week (im kinda in the dog house lol) but tomorrow im going to e taking shots and will be posting them. crazyeyesreapers psu inspired me so i got an evga 1000w modular with FLAT cable. photo's coming soon


----------



## Toothless (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 13, 2016)

heres one
and if anyone wants to see more here is my build log:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/my-new-doghouse.220857/


----------



## RandomSadness (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Fouquin (Mar 21, 2016)

Click the thumbnails for full versions.

Core i5-4690K
 

GTX 260 Core 216 ENG Sample
 

GTX 465 Golden Edition (One of my favorite and best pictures I've ever taken.)
 

How close-up is TOO close-up?

AMD FirePro M4000 ( The 'Desktop Background' shot)


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 21, 2016)

RandomSadness said:


> snip


Hey hope you don't mind but I was bored and put this through Lightroom real quick.


----------



## MrXD (Mar 21, 2016)

GALAX GTX 980 Ti Hall Of Fame


----------



## peche (Mar 21, 2016)

got some time ... so i took some pics...of my uncle Rig...


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 21, 2016)

nice love it!


----------



## mipmip90 (Mar 22, 2016)

This is my old Hardware but still Running
1. Asus P4SGX-MX Socket 478
2. Intel P4 2.26GHz/512/533 SL6PB
3. Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 Ultra


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 23, 2016)

@Luke Whitton is round here, we just took some pics of his new toy, theres another one on the way, they are going to sound brilliant down the beach in his little van....


----------



## peche (Mar 24, 2016)

My 2 helpers are like ...always pleased to help


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 25, 2016)

peche said:


> View attachment 73228 View attachment 73229 View attachment 73230 View attachment 73231 View attachment 73232 View attachment 73233 View attachment 73234 View attachment 73235
> 
> My 2 helpers are like ...always pleased to help


Do you work for TT by any chance?


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 26, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Do you work for TT by any chance?



they usually give this stuff away at meetings and events.


----------



## peche (Mar 27, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Do you work for TT by any chance?


i dont .. but would be awesome .. ill tell @ThermalMIke to consider a job for me there!



de.das.dude said:


> they usually give this stuff away at meetings and events.


this!


----------



## Niteblooded (Mar 27, 2016)

So I completely over paid for my motherboard so ya no need to tell me that.   I have my reasons but ya still paid too much... so might as well share some "sexy?" hardware pics!


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 28, 2016)

*Ageia PPU1*






*Ageia PPU2*


----------



## emissary42 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## stinger608 (Mar 29, 2016)

Holy crap @emissary42 !!!!!! That's a bunch of ram man!!!


----------



## emissary42 (Apr 6, 2016)

And it looks like some of the kits are not even that crappy 

Edit:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 7, 2016)

Ooooooooo, look at the capacitor on that...


----------



## AsRock (Apr 7, 2016)

emissary42 said:


>



OOh Axe ram, now their some good memory right their.


----------



## Frick (Apr 7, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Ooooooooo, look at the capacitor on that...



What's it for?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 7, 2016)

Frick said:


> What's it for?



A dangerously loud sound system in here


----------



## Frick (Apr 7, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> A dangerously loud sound system in here



That's a magnificent thing.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 7, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


>


----------



## Fouquin (Apr 8, 2016)

Some dusty closeups of a Wildcat VP560. Click thumbnails for full versions.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 8, 2016)

While i was building my ITX rig...


----------



## Fouquin (Apr 8, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> While i was building my ITX rig...
> 
> View attachment 73617



I took a similar image when I built my Z87 machine about a year ago.

 

Just facing the other way.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 8, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> I took a similar image when I built my Z87 machine about a year ago.
> 
> View attachment 73618
> 
> Just facing the other way.



hehe upgraded from a i5-6600k and a Asus Maximus VIII Gene to a i7-6700k and a Asus Z170i Pro Gaming


----------



## Niteblooded (Apr 9, 2016)

Still new to this forum so don't know how the best way to attach images.   Also not sure if posting audio equipment (is attached to my PC) is frowned upon or not.   Think I saw others posting audio gear but if its not cool just let me know.   I would rather post here than Head-Fi as they have so many people there I don't feel connected to that community at all.   It's just a place to get specific questions answered and post underground music.

Just got a new headset today and loving it so far!  The box is way beyond pretentious though.   Don't know why I need an actual box as its just going to sit in the closet out of sight, but since I paid for it here is the unboxing.





Wood trim, glad I don't live in the VA/DC area anymore.   Not sure if humidity will would affect its lifespan so if I get moved again I will have to take that into account.



Velour earpads for comfort.   All the pictures I saw only showed the leather part so was happy to see the contact area was velour.



My other headset along with my headphone Amp/Dac.  I don't keep my headphones like that but thought it would give a good representation of the size of it.   Overall I'm loving the new headset a lot but this is still great set of cans but the highs were a bit much at times.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 11, 2016)

Twin Frozr lovin'...






(2x N670 PE 2GD5/OC, 1x N780 TF 3GD5/OC, 1x GTX970 GAMING 4G, 2x GTX980 GAMING 4G)


----------



## Fouquin (Apr 11, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> Twin Frozr lovin'...



But where is the love for the earlier Twin Frozrs?






(I wish I had better pictures of this lineup.)


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 11, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> But where is the love for the earlier Twin Frozrs
> (I wish I had better pictures of this lineup.)



Would love to have those cards, but MSI didn't send me them.  All but one of the GTX980 were given as samples to be used in reviews here on TPU. I bought the 2nd 980 myself to go in my surround "driving simulator" (one wasn't enough. )


----------



## Fouquin (Apr 11, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> Would love to have those cards, but MSI didn't send me them.  All but one of the GTX980 were given as samples to be used in reviews here on TPU. I bought the 2nd 980 myself to go in my surround "driving simulator" (one wasn't enough. )



Alright I get it, the new kids get all the attention. 

I'm slightly surprised that you didn't get the new Golden Edition cards for testing. Or you did and had to send them back post-haste, limited run and all that.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 11, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> Alright I get it, the new kids get all the attention.
> 
> I'm slightly surprised that you didn't get the new Golden Edition cards for testing. Or you did and had to send them back post-haste, limited run and all that.


Nah, got the GTX670's a long time ago, the others were sent as I needed new stuff and new stuff launched. MSI has been very helpful to ensure I stay up on stuff, that's why I've used MSI boards for launch reviews for the past like 5 years... they just take care of me. So I will always keep these cards they sent me. Just got the GTX670's back in my possession today.


----------



## Grings (Apr 11, 2016)

Terrible pic but relevant..

(6950's)


Edit: bottom one was out on loan, hence the filth


----------



## khemist (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent my original Rival back to Steelseries and was given a $70 voucher to spend on any item on the website, went for the Rival 300 in gunmetal.


----------



## khemist (Apr 14, 2016)

Few more bits.


----------



## khemist (Apr 15, 2016)

New pwm pump and fittings plus some mirrored acrylic to put in the case floor.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## cadaveca (Apr 23, 2016)

khemist said:


> New pwm pump and fittings plus some mirrored acrylic to put in the case floor.


There are few people I am jealous of hardware-wise, but you constantly are posting great stuff I'd love to have.


----------



## khemist (Apr 23, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> There are few people I am jealous of hardware-wise, but you constantly are posting great stuff I'd love to have.



Haha thanks!, it does get quite costly, everytime i buy something i always tell myself that i'm done and there is nothing else that i need... it doesn't last long though.

The only other big purchases i'll get this year are maybe the next nvidia gpu and i'm pretty sure i'll get a Caselabs case.

I would really like to work on this rigid tubing build while i still have my main rig running and take my time but that would mean switching to skylake and there is almost zero gain.


----------



## xvi (Apr 27, 2016)

56K warning. Hope this is close enough for you. 

Took apart my HP Z600 workstation to evaluate the possibility of swapping out the backplate for something not proprietary and junk. (Spoiler: It's integrated in to the processor retention bracket, so basically nope.)

    

Edit: Middle-click the thumbnails for semi-glorious zoom.



Niteblooded said:


> My other headset along with my headphone Amp/Dac. I don't keep my headphones like that but thought it would give a good representation of the size of it. Overall I'm loving the new headset a lot but this is still great set of cans but the highs were a bit much at times.


You just made my Sound Blaster E5 and AKG K553 Pro combo cry. 
Just about every Sennheiser headphone I've had (HD280 Pro, HD 518, CX 5.00 G, CX300-b). everything from them feels like it's missing a lot of brightness/clarity. Can't seem to EQ it in either. I don't like too much brightness, but I get annoyed when it's missing.


jboydgolfer said:


>


Don't think I didn't notice that stacked fan back there! Did you gut a dead 120mm to make a shroud, or is that two 120mm fans sandwiched together?


----------



## Niteblooded (May 1, 2016)

xvi said:


> You just made my Sound Blaster E5 and AKG K553 Pro combo cry.
> Just about every Sennheiser headphone I've had (HD280 Pro, HD 518, CX 5.00 G, CX300-b). everything from them feels like it's missing a lot of brightness/clarity. Can't seem to EQ it in either. I don't like too much brightness, but I get annoyed when it's missing.


lol my setup is nothing.   You should see some people's setup.   One guy posted his $50,000 setup.   Quite a few posted $20,000 and up setups.   I have too many hobbies that even if I had that kind of money (and I don't) to blow on a hobby I couldn't justify it.   I visit Head-Fi from time to time but those people talk a completely different language and *many* of them have 10+ expensive headphones as well as multiple amps/dacs.   I look like a 6yr old riding around on training wheels in comparison.

And ya Sennheiser are known for *not* being bright, as some call them more dark than neutral.   From what I've read the upper end Sennheisers (HD600 and up) have great clarity but I didn't like the two Sennheisers I tried.   The Sennheiser veil (which comes across as a gloss on the songs) as many call it is not my thing.   I can see why many do like it as it probably increases the musicality for them.   So while I would LOVE to hear the HD600 and up sound there is no way I will spend the money to find out.   I would have to get a free audition.   They are VERY popular though so there has to be a good reason even if its not my thing.

I hear good things about AKGs.   I've thought about buying a pair so many times.   I wish there was a store here I could audition all the various headphones.  So many I want to try but won't be able to.


----------



## fredz77 (May 1, 2016)




----------



## jboydgolfer (May 1, 2016)

fredz77 said:


> Sweet Ass PC



is that Your PC? or a stock photo? i noticed the similarity in the names, but its REALLY nice, and was just curious. if it is yours , its VERY nice, good work

the pièce de résistance would have been a H110i GTX


----------



## fredz77 (May 2, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> is that Your PC? or a stock photo? i noticed the similarity in the names, but its REALLY nice, and was just curious. if it is yours , its VERY nice, good work
> 
> the pièce de résistance would have been a H110i GTX


Yes, this is my pc. Very thanks!!!

Use corsair h100i my friend. Thanks.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 2, 2016)

fredz77 said:


> Yes, this is my pc. Very thanks!!!
> 
> Use corsair h100i my friend. Thanks.



yeah its beautiful. 
i know its a H100i , the 110iGTX has the LED's , but im not close to your league of build, ill defer to your personal choice.


----------



## R-T-B (May 2, 2016)

That is indeed one sleek nice looking build man!


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 2, 2016)

xvi said:


> 56K warning. Hope this is close enough for you.
> 
> Took apart my HP Z600 workstation to evaluate the possibility of swapping out the backplate for something not proprietary and junk. (Spoiler: It's integrated in to the processor retention bracket, so basically nope.)
> 
> ...





Its actually 2 92mm fans,both work.i did it to form a heat tunnel to the exhaust fan since that pc gets zero fresh air

I hate using tablets kn tpu..ughhh


----------



## PcFixer (May 8, 2016)

Awesome close up. Enjoy.


----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2016)

Updated my cans finally:













Fostex TH-X00


----------



## PcFixer (May 11, 2016)

My AMD FirePro V5800, a bit old but still going strong and looking good.


----------



## t_ski (May 13, 2016)

PcFixer said:


> My AMD FirePro V5800, a bit old but still going strong and looking good.
> View attachment 74467


I have one of those in my PC at work


----------



## emissary42 (May 19, 2016)




----------



## khemist (May 22, 2016)

Dragonfly Black USB DAC.


----------



## khemist (May 25, 2016)

Singularity computers ethereal res mount, hoping to use it in the new Caselabs case.


----------



## fredz77 (May 25, 2016)

Hi...
My new Xornet II and old Xornet.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 25, 2016)

3870X2 water blocks EK opps 4870x2 lolz!










GA-X48-DQ6






My old Office ** department of Taxation...................


----------



## khemist (May 26, 2016)

New Smaller res, three port White top and pump top.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 5, 2016)

I "think" this would be considered hardware??????

Bhahahahahaha

Here is my home built VDub trike:




Spoiler: Trike


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 7, 2016)

Recently I read that a lot of ppl r having issues with the Qualcomm Atheros Wireless-AC card that Asus provide with their Z170 serie's motherboard that has onboard Wifi in their WI-FI GO! Module and it doesn't matter if u use the newest driver or the one that comes on the driver dvd I kept getting this error in event viewer:

WLAN Extensibility Module has stopped unexpectedly.

Module Path: C:\Windows\system32\ihvmanager\AthIHVManager.dll


The Asus WI-FI GO! Card Module:



 

The Wifi card is model QCNFA364A as u can read on the picture right above here from Qualcomm Atheros. also in Windows 10 it's called Qualcomm QCA61x4A:



 

I decided to change the card out with a Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160 the smaller one of Intel's two Wireless-AC cards, the big brother is the Wireless-AC 7260 card but this here does well for under half of the price and does support Intel WiDI aka. Wireless Display with dongles for Miracast which the Qualcomm doesn't. (The 3160 can only do 433mbps and 1x1 TX/RX streams where the big brother can do 300/867mbps and have 2x2 TX/RX streams both has 2.4/5GHz):





I paid like $14,75 / £10,14 / €13,08 from one of my distributors I use at work.

The 2 cards side by side (Yes I covered the MAC and more on these cards and ik I didn't do that above but it's covered by wires ):


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wondering if anyone knows about a specific software that makes a picture appear that it is on top of a piece of black glass mirror? 

Seems someone in this thread at some point posted some pictures using it and there was a discussion but dang if I can find it.


----------



## Sleepless (Jun 12, 2016)

I took this while playing around with some mayhems laser green UV dye. I removed the purple from the UV light in post and added some split toning so the green is more intense and the shadows are blue.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 12, 2016)

cadaveca said:


>




Dave now u almost make me jelly 

there is usually only one person who can make me jelly that's my special girl


----------



## R00kie (Jun 12, 2016)

Out with the old...






...In with the new


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> Dave now u almost make me jelly
> 
> there is usually only one person who can make me jelly that's my special girl


New drives for review testing. 950PRO is damn fast! Hope the girl isn't.  ROFL.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 13, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> New drives for review testing. 950PRO is damn fast! Hope the girl isn't.  ROFL.



nah she is happy with what I build her last yr a fine gamer with a G3258 oc'ed to around 4.xghz (cooled by a low profile noctua cooler), 16gigs of ram, gtx 960 2gb and 2x500gb WD Enterprise disks powered by a Silverstone ST-45SF-G psu in a cooler master elite 110 case and she is happy with it.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 13, 2016)

Look wot i have acquired 
12 Black chrome ( not google ) compression fittings





XSPC duel Bay Res and Pump




XSPC 360 Rad





and a Raystorm CPU Block for Intel CPU





Guess i'm going into water cooling 
The end results will be posted in ghetto mods as my case does not support water cooling


----------



## peche (Jun 13, 2016)

i love XSPC parts... so sexy


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 14, 2016)

Click for full version.

Old EVGA 7800 GTX ACS3. Really pretty card with this amazing full cover backplate and heatsinks.


----------



## srsparky32 (Jun 18, 2016)

not sure if really sexy, but still dat hardware. i really just wanted to show you all my anti vibration solution.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 18, 2016)

srsparky32 said:


> not sure if really sexy, but still dat hardware. i really just wanted to show you all my anti vibration solution.




I had to cool my Asus GTX Titan like that with the stock cooler if it didn't wanted it to throttle even after re-paste and air blowed the cooler it selv clean it still had problems so not really excited about the reference cooler sadly.


----------



## srsparky32 (Jun 18, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> I had to cool my Asus GTX Titan like that with the stock cooler if it didn't wanted it to throttle even after re-paste and air blowed the cooler it selv clean it still had problems so not really excited about the reference cooler sadly.



that sucks, but i havent run into cooling problems with this ref 780. i just put the fan there because it looks cool, and it can only help the cooling that much more.

PS back when fermi was a thing, it was recommended that you dont replace the factory thermal compound and seating of the heatsink. i dont know if that still stands true today, but it would make sense.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 18, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> I had to cool my Asus GTX Titan like that with the stock cooler if it didn't wanted it to throttle even after re-paste and air blowed the cooler it selv clean it still had problems so not really excited about the reference cooler sadly.



I think looks are the only thing the reference cooler has.  It looks kind of cool, but it sucks in performance.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 18, 2016)

srsparky32 said:


> not sure if really sexy, but still dat hardware. i really just wanted to show you all my anti vibration solution.


Not saying its not Sexy but its more for the ghetto thread


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2016)

Yessir, itsa hurr!

(even if only a loaner for a few days)


----------



## FireFox (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 20, 2016)

Human interface devices are important hardware too. "Peripheral" is too dismissive a term for the only parts of your computer that you actually *touch *on a day-to-day basis.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 20, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> Human interface devices are important hardware too. "Peripheral" is too dismissive a term for the only parts of your computer that you actually *touch *on a day-to-day basis.




OOoh, pretty!  Can I touch?


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 20, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> OOoh, pretty!  Can I touch?



Of course!...if you have 

£99 for the white POK3R + $110 for the Tex aluminum case + $85 for the EnjoyPBT Cyrillic set + $40 for the GMK RGB colored modifiers, and

£99 for the black POK3R + £50 for the Mechboards aluminum case + $99 for the Modern Selectric set + $125 for the Troubled Minds set from which the Escape key comes

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$running out of money$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$wallet empty$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$no money for computer parts $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$crying

damn this is one expensive hobby, I hope the day never comes when I get tired of my M40X cans and become an _audiophile _at the same time. Being an audiophile just as bad for your wallet!


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 20, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> Of course!...if you have
> 
> £99 for the white POK3R + $110 for the Tex aluminum case + $85 for the EnjoyPBT Cyrillic set + $40 for the GMK RGB colored modifiers, and
> 
> ...



I'm half audiophile half keyboardphile (is that a thing now?)  Fortunately I can afford being halfway on both, but barely.


----------



## TheHunter (Jun 21, 2016)

A bit of paint.net editing, 

Old 780


 




 new 980Ti


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 21, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 75583


Do you have any shots of what the heck is going on over the chipset?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 21, 2016)

While magnet hunting i thought i would get a shot of a HDD.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jun 21, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> Yessir, itsa hurr!
> 
> (even if only a loaner for a few days)



What a tease! Would cry sending that beauty away. Absolutely no need for it, yet I want it. And I want it now.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 21, 2016)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> What a tease! Would cry sending that beauty away. Absolutely no need for it, yet I want it. And I want it now.


Intel media contacts in most global regions do not respond to my requests for product sampling, so I have to hope that board partners help me out with that. I've been pretty lucky in getting chips so far, but for this CPU I must return the CPU when I am done testing the Gigabyte motherboard it was included with.

I have ES 3960X, 4960X, 4790K, 6700K, 5930K. Would love to do a proper CPU review. I'll try contacting them again to get samples, but ain't gonna hold me breath.

It's pretty silly in my eyes, seeing how other sites wit hfar less traffic get chips without any problems at all. Reviews on this CPU were posted May 31st. Maybe I'll post my own using this chip... but then Intel ahs no reason to talk to me, I guess. CAD$2250 is too much to pay for one for reviews.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 21, 2016)

Might have to take a pic of my old ass AM3 board and insane looking custom GTX 580 Hydro Copper 2 with an air cooler... Yeah... Battered and well used, dusty too


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 21, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> CAD$2250 is too much to pay for one for reviews.



I would think, in a global economy, that large multinational companies would spread the review money around.  So who in Canada, is getting a slice of the pie?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 21, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> I would think, in a global economy, that large multinational companies would spread the review money around.  So who in Canada, is getting a slice of the pie?


Quite a few sites with like 1/10th the traffic.  Just google "i7-6950X review" and look at the long list of sites.

That said, I did speak with an agent from Intel on the phone today who was calling in response to my request to Intel. So hopefully we can get things changed in the near future.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 21, 2016)

I have a pretty bad camera that's attached to a pretty pathetic phone so i doctored the images as best as i could in Gimp.


AMD Phenom II dual core 555 BE unlocked into full Quad B55 at 4.1ghz under a Hyper TX3 on a MSI 790FX-GD70, and me holding it up with one hand lol.

EVGA GeForce GTX 580 HydroCopper 2 under a GELID Icy Vision 2 wit sexy Back Plate.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 22, 2016)

Not exactly PC hardware, but I do have two custom XBOX's I worked on.
Also note better image quality, yeah my old Nokia N95 died


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 22, 2016)

Last one for me for now. X58 Pro. My daily driver.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 22, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Do you have any shots of what the heck is going on over the chipset?



isn't Sexy anymore


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 22, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> isn't Sexy anymore
> View attachment 75642


Wha... What happened there? What's cooling the MOSFETs?


----------



## khemist (Jun 22, 2016)

Couldn't resist!.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 22, 2016)

khemist said:


> Couldn't resist!.


Are you going to watercool it?


----------



## khemist (Jun 22, 2016)

Probably at a later date, new Heatkiller blocks aren't out yet and i need to see how my build comes on in the new case.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## cadaveca (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Jetster (Jun 22, 2016)

Now that's sexy. 6950X?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 22, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Now that's sexy. 6950X?


Yessir! The "X" got an "X" of paste.


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 22, 2016)

How many of you know what this little tool is? (and no, it's not a Bonsai Rake)


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 22, 2016)

RealNeil said:


> How many of you know what this little tool is? (and no, it's not a Bonsai Rake)
> 
> View attachment 75650


Looks like an ice scraper, but my gut tells me this is wrong.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 22, 2016)

RealNeil said:


> How many of you know what this little tool is? (and no, it's not a Bonsai Rake)
> 
> View attachment 75650


I know exactly what it is but won't ruin it for others. I can say that Intel still makes such devices...


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 22, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> I know exactly what it is but won't ruin it for others. I can say that Intel still makes such devices...


Ah, I found it. I thought I had seen one before back in the P1 days.


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 22, 2016)

So this is an Intel CPU Extraction Tool.
The fingers were placed between the pinned CPU and its socket.
Then the tool was bent forwards to gently pry the CPU away from the mainboard.
Used on all four sides, it made the job much easier than other methods.


----------



## khemist (Jun 22, 2016)

Ha!, that was annoying me trying to figure it out.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 22, 2016)

khemist said:


> Ha!, that was annoying me trying to figure it out.


The newer ones for high volumes look like one of those date-stamps thingies. The low volume one is just a plastic clip that grabs either side of the chip. Working in PC stores introduced me to these devices... good stores have them.


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 22, 2016)

I used this one for years.
But not recently.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jun 22, 2016)

Funny, I never needed a tool to extract PGA CPUs from sockets. All you need to do is pull the cooler upwards and magic happens, regardless of locking pin position the CPU & cooler combo comes off together from the socket.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 22, 2016)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Funny, I never needed a tool to extract PGA CPUs from sockets. All you need to do is pull the cooler upwards and magic happens, regardless of locking pin position the CPU & cooler combo comes off together from the socket.


When you do 300 in a week, under deadlines, a tool becomes immensely useful, whether for install or removal. Skylake is really hard to remove because the PCB is so thin.

ASUS had the foresight to include an install tool with some of their motherboards, even.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 23, 2016)

thats my old Intel back scratcher from when i was still @ Intel's marketing division 

CPU removal tool + masking tape + yard stick = back scratcher


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 23, 2016)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Funny, I never needed a tool to extract PGA CPUs from sockets. All you need to do is pull the cooler upwards and magic happens, regardless of locking pin position the CPU & cooler combo comes off together from the socket.



No, this was long before locking pins on CPU sockets.

This was for 8088, 286, 386, and some 486 CPUs.

But I know what you mean by yanking on the coolers. That worked sometimes when all you wanted was the cooler.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jun 23, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> When you do 300 in a week, under deadlines, a tool becomes immensely useful, whether for install or removal. Skylake is really hard to remove because the PCB is so thin.
> 
> ASUS had the foresight to include an install tool with some of their motherboards, even.



This is very much true. HP servers have guiding plastics around CPU, which slide to the socket locking plate from side. It is spring loaded so the cpu pops up to like 60 degree angle from socket when you release lock pin. Amazing, wondering why that is not used on consumer gear. Maybe HP has patent?


----------



## Jetster (Jun 23, 2016)

RealNeil said:


> How many of you know what this little tool is? (and no, it's not a Bonsai Rake)
> 
> View attachment 75650




Never seen one. I use my fingernail, and yes I have damaged a CPU dropping it on the socket


----------



## TheHunter (Jun 23, 2016)

khemist said:


> Ha!, that was annoying me trying to figure it out.


I thought for a sec its some sort thermal paste spreader


----------



## JalleR (Jun 23, 2016)

Me2 and I have one


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 23, 2016)

More AMD AM3 love.

I will never part with this hardware, this motherboard is now 6 years old, it has a broken PCI-E latch which holds a GPU into the slot though that's not an issue, it's had a AIO cooler burst all over it (CoolIt ECO ALC) and it's survived two GPU's dying on it (Radeon 7770 & GeForce GTX 480) It's some serious bit of hardware and will clock any Phenom II to it's peak without a sweat, awesome board the MSI 790FX-GD70.


----------



## khemist (Jun 24, 2016)

Having a play about with pump setups, going to be very hard to fit in the new caselabs case, with a res on it at least.


----------



## khemist (Jun 24, 2016)

XSPC ion ,may still be too tall.


----------



## khemist (Jun 25, 2016)

It is too tall to go vertical, i can maybe do it like this, i thought this thing was tiny tbh, it is not.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 25, 2016)

Very sexy indeed @khemist


----------



## STIG_ZA (Jun 26, 2016)

Got my hands on a gtx1080. One of the first batches to arrive down here in SA


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 5, 2016)

I always wanted a 1TB Samsung Evo 850 so I got my hands on a second handed one for a good price so I purchased it and the "Cereal" is covered


----------



## khemist (Jul 6, 2016)

I can has all maglev fans?.


----------



## peche (Jul 6, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


>


so cereals lol


----------



## t_ski (Jul 7, 2016)

khemist said:


> I can has all maglev fans?.


Never saw those before.  What do you think of them?


----------



## khemist (Jul 7, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Never saw those before.  What do you think of them?



I had a little play about and they sound fantastic, zero motor noise, no humming, no ticking and can crank them up a lot without annoying noises.

I'll have to wait until actually inside my case to be sure, they also go from 400rpm to 2400rpm.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 7, 2016)

So see if they hang at 400 rpm. I not found a fan that will run below 800 for any length of time


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 8, 2016)

10-Core, part Deux:


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## khemist (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 10, 2016)

khemist said:


>



Looks really nice, u planning on wc ur GTX 1080 FE?


----------



## khemist (Jul 10, 2016)

Was thinking about it before i done the build but i'm happy the way it is so i don't think i'll bother for once.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 10, 2016)

khemist said:


> Was thinking about it before i done the build but i'm happy the way it is so i don't think i'll bother for once.



ah oki, just hope that Nvidia blower don't knock ur head off with the noise it can make under full load know a lot of ppl has complained about that.


----------



## khemist (Jul 10, 2016)

It's fine for me and if i do any gaming i always have on my headphones.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 10, 2016)

Norton said:


>


Bill, did you buy the 4GB or 8GB?  Just curious if there are any upgradable 4GB cards left in the wild.


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Bill, did you buy the 4GB or 8GB?  Just curious if there are any upgradable 4GB cards left in the wild.


It's an 8GB- hard to find either of them in stock atm. Bought mine from Dell and now you can't find them listed on their website.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 10, 2016)

You going to fold on it, or do you actually plan on doing some gaming?


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2016)

t_ski said:


> You going to fold on it, *or do you actually plan on doing some gaming?*


If I can get a break and stop working so much I plan to try to get some gaming in


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 10, 2016)

t_ski said:


> You going to fold on it, or do you actually plan on doing some gaming?





Norton said:


> If I can get a break and stop working so much I plan to try to get some gaming in



He's actually BS'n ya T, he is sending it to me.............Bhahahaha


----------



## t_ski (Jul 10, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> He's actually BS'n ya T, he is sending it to me.............Bhahahaha


You know you wouldn't game on it either


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 10, 2016)

Oh I would make a valiant effort.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 10, 2016)

Is this sexy enough?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 13, 2016)

surely sexy it is ... (playing "hate but love" as EKWB is not one of my favorite brand because of prices ... but willing to give a try ... later )


----------



## peche (Jul 13, 2016)

My old Ati 4850HD finally got its jubilation, a new MSI Radeon R7 370,
Here are some funny pics! hope you ''ll like them !




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 fortunately i got my well know helpers!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice upgrade!
That minifig looks like he's enjoying himself a bit too much with the heatsink...


----------



## peche (Jul 13, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Nice upgrade!
> That minifig looks like he's enjoying himself a bit too much with the heatsink...


thats my boy "Paquito" its a wonderful guy trust me, he work with me @ office!
thanks for watching 

Regards,


----------



## khemist (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## AsRock (Jul 15, 2016)

Can BIG and LOUD chest thumping be sexy ?. Watch this space.

Better not wait really as i believe the edit button gets removed after a amount of time.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 18, 2016)

Buckle up buttercup.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 18, 2016)

What's the list Dave?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 18, 2016)

t_ski said:


> What's the list Dave?


work for the next month or so. Couple of 6950X, couple 5930K, no big deal...


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 18, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> work for the next month or so. Couple of 6950X, couple 5930K, no big deal...


Binning IMCs?


----------



## peche (Jul 18, 2016)

great pics @cadaveca 
Regards,


----------



## t_ski (Jul 18, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> work for the next month or so. Couple of 6950X, couple 5930K, no big deal...


Your chips or loaners?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 18, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Your chips or loaners?


Mine, of course. Lots of reviews with them incoming.


----------



## khemist (Jul 20, 2016)

Moving the pump to the basement of the BH7 case, had to get some more tubing, Barrow chrome stuff this time.









Much thicker, heavier and more sturdy than the Bitspower stuff.


----------



## peche (Jul 22, 2016)

As I posted before, I Replaced my old ATi Radeon HD 4850 with a R7 370 from msi, also posted some pics of the new baby, so here are a few close shoots to my loved old ATi unit, I hope you will enjoy them!
fortunately "Paquito" one of my fearless helper was kinda free and took some part of the job!


 

 

 

 

 

I'be cleaning it, and replacing some parts, it will be gifted to a friend which as a great passion for a PC gaming but has no enough money for a decent video card, so ill be kinda upgrade for him, 



 
ATi old cards are still great warriors!!

Regards,


----------



## peche (Jul 22, 2016)

almost done with all the deep clean on the card, 
unfortunately, the blower fan got 3 blades broken, i still wonder what to do ... 



 

 

 

Regards,


----------



## t_ski (Jul 23, 2016)

peche said:


> almost done with all the deep clean on the card,
> unfortunately, the blower fan got 3 blades broken, i still wonder what to do ...


You could possible remove three blades from the opposite side to balance it out.  Not sure if that would work.


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2016)

peche said:


> unfortunately, the blower fan got 3 blades broken, i still wonder what to do ...



ebay has a listing for a replacement:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/60mm-VGA-Vi...042390?hash=item463df2f156:g:Hx8AAOSw3ydVo2jN


----------



## basco (Jul 23, 2016)

or just get off the plastic and put on a 80mm or bigger fan with a gummiringerl=rubberband


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 23, 2016)

t_ski said:


> You could possible remove three blades from the opposite side to balance it out.  Not sure if that would work.




Very unlikely.

Its never worked when i have tried it.

You know those times when you cut your finger on a spinning fan and blades fly off and you wished you had safety glasses on...........


----------



## khemist (Jul 23, 2016)

PSU cables.


----------



## peche (Jul 23, 2016)

t_ski said:


> You could possible remove three blades from the opposite side to balance it out. Not sure if that would work.


thanks ...



Norton said:


> ebay has a listing for a replacement:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/60mm-VGA-Vi...042390?hash=item463df2f156:g:Hx8AAOSw3ydVo2jN


thanks i've found the replace part! also tonight im going to visit a friend that may have something to mod it or replace



basco said:


> or just get off the plastic and put on a 80mm or bigger fan with a gummiringerl=rubberband


was thinking also glue it back ... with some kind of heavy duty glue....




CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Very unlikely.
> 
> Its never worked when i have tried it.
> 
> You know those times when you cut your finger on a spinning fan and blades fly off and you wished you had safety glasses on...........


ohhh caps, thats sound pretty odd, 

Regards,


----------



## peche (Jul 23, 2016)

Got a interesting gift yesterday!
i old WD 500GB Passport died some months ago, i was just using my 2 USB sticks... so i had no more than 16GB Drive for storing and transporting some random stuff you know, then in the office ordered some cheap Kingston SSDNow upgrade kits for some monkey repairs, mostly laptops, but there came bundled with one of the several budget kits we purchased, an entire upgrade kit that also had an SSD / 2.5" HDD enclosure, my boos told me to get it as my drive failed, also gifted his old SSD, so now i have an USB SSDDrive 60GB!
Here are some sexy shoots!

hope you enjoy them as my little friend "Paquito" Does 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Regards.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 23, 2016)

That a ever so little slimmer than your typical SSD ?.


----------



## khemist (Jul 23, 2016)

Handy!.


----------



## peche (Jul 23, 2016)

AsRock said:


> That a ever so little slimmer than your typical SSD ?.


dont get it... the enclosure has a regular SSD, 

Regards,


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 23, 2016)

AsRock said:


> That a ever so little slimmer than your typical SSD ?.


Most are these days. They tend to come with little plastic brackets that go around the perimeter of the drive and then make the drive thicker so they fit in most enclosures/carriages.



peche said:


> dont get it... the enclosure has a regular SSD,
> 
> Regards,



Yours looks to be a 5mm drive in height, most "older" drives are 7mm+


----------



## AsRock (Jul 23, 2016)

Just looks slimmer than all the SSD's i own.



cadaveca said:


> Most are these days. They tend to come with little plastic brackets that go around the perimeter of the drive and then make the drive thicker so they fit in most enclosures/carriages.
> 
> 
> 
> Yours looks to be a 5mm drive in height, most "older" drives are 7mm+



Which made me wounder if you could fit other SSD's ( 7mm ) in that casing.

Just was curious lol.


----------



## peche (Jul 23, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> Most are these days. They tend to come with little plastic brackets that go around the perimeter of the drive and then make the drive thicker so they fit in most enclosures/carriages.
> Yours looks to be a 5mm drive in height, most "older" drives are 7mm+


now i understood... and yes its a 5mm SSD....



cadaveca said:


> Most are these days. They tend to come with little plastic brackets that go around the perimeter of the drive and then make the drive thicker so they fit in most enclosures/carriages.


that one on the pic came with no spacer...


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 23, 2016)

peche said:


> now i understood... and yes its a 5mm SSD....
> 
> 
> that one on the pic came with no spacer...


I got the 120 GB version (several of them, in fact) that all did. Yet Kingston has changed what SSD is under that there label many times, and has many different levels of packaging too.


----------



## peche (Jul 23, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> I got the 120 GB version (several of them, in fact) that all did. Yet Kingston has changed what SSD is under that there label many times, and has many different levels of packaging too.


great to know sir, also i would like about the product, what do you think about them ?

Regards,


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 24, 2016)

peche said:


> what do you think about them ?



Kingston are pretty reliable in my books, and offer decent pricing, too, in every segment of the SSD market.

But like I said, they have many different versions of the same "model" at times (the V300 was a bad one for this), and that I dislike, since they swapped out flash for much slower stuff. I noticed this when going to replace a problematic unit, getting a new one to throw in, and then having to go back for complaints about it being slow. Took some serious digging to find out the real cause of the slowdowns...


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 24, 2016)

X58 Pro moved into temporary chassis (space saving)

Yes i hate my phone camera too, you are not the only one.


----------



## peche (Jul 25, 2016)

amazing, here are so much GTX 600 series owners!!
@Recon-UK  8/10 since there is no compelte memory information and using fan grills  i hate them ....

Regards,


----------



## R00kie (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 27, 2016)

Great pics Dude....


----------



## Asylum (Jul 27, 2016)

Yea, that's pretty sweet.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 27, 2016)

*
TP-Link Archer C5400 AC5400 Wireless Tri-Band MU-MIMO Gigabit Router 
*


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 27, 2016)

Would be even sexy'ier if it was Red White and Blue like this
Pic removed
ps it was a union jack


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 28, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Would be even sexy'ier if it was Red White and Blue like this




Not to reign on your parade, but:



jbunch07 said:


> This club is for up-close pictures of hardware only.



Don't get me wrong though, national pride is great for sure. This just isn't the place for it.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 28, 2016)

That TP link Router just looks like a metal Union jack


----------



## khemist (Aug 5, 2016)

Back on air cooling for a short while until i can figure how i want to redo the loop.


----------



## emissary42 (Aug 5, 2016)

As a simple memory tray it might be a bit overkill, but that is just the typical Hardwareluxx craziness i guess


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 5, 2016)

emissary42 said:


> As a simple memory tray it might be a bit overkill, but that is just the typical Hardwareluxx craziness i guess


HNNGGGG
Total nerd-gasm there, lol


----------



## ChristineAndRusty (Aug 5, 2016)

Wile E, damn good thing you left that "Warranty Void If Removed" sticky on. Right.
I'm dying here, just curios, so, -(this is where I really don't make that "friend")- like how did the RMA work out on that????


----------



## fredz77 (Aug 13, 2016)

Very sex?


----------



## dieselcat18 (Aug 14, 2016)

fredz77 said:


> Very sex?



Totally awesome ....well done Sir !


----------



## emissary42 (Aug 15, 2016)

ChristineAndRusty said:


> Wile E, damn good thing you left that "Warranty Void If Removed" sticky on. Right. I'm dying here, just curios, so, like how did the RMA work out on that????


While these kits are still covered by G.SKILLs lifetime warranty, i don't plan to RMA these even if they eventually fail. However since the model stickers are the only way to tell the modules and kits apart, they can stay on there forever


----------



## FireFox (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## buildzoid (Aug 18, 2016)

My best stick of Hynix MFR after spending a few minutes buried in Dry Ice. Only managed to get a little over 3Ghz out of it even with ridiculously loose timings because I spent too much time trying to get MSI's direct OC working after I had the stick frozen. I do plan to retest some time soon since I have the OS fully setup at last.


----------



## khemist (Aug 18, 2016)

Needed a longer 8 pin power and got another pcie and some molex for lighting, pumps etc.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Aug 20, 2016)

ASUS R2 290X OC looking for a new home.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 23, 2016)

At work we got a new Lenovo account manager so I had a good talk with "her" and asked her kindly if it was possible to get a test/sample unit I could borrow for some testing and try out of their X1 Carbon 4th with a Intel Skylake cpu and ofc I could that wasn't a problem 

This sku costs around €1750 / £1465 in my country and contains:
i5-6200U, 8GB DDR4, Liteon 256GB M.2. SATA3 SSD OPAL, Intel Wireless-AC 8260, Intel I219V, 14inch Full-HD IPS 1920x1080 300nits Anti-glare screen weighs in around 1,14kgs.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 23, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> At work we got a new Lenovo account manager so I had a good talk with "her" and asked her kindly if it was possible to get a test/sample unit I could borrow for some testing and try out of their X1 Carbon 4th with a Intel Skylake cpu and ofc I could that wasn't a problem
> 
> This sku costs around €1750 / £1465 in my country and contains:
> i5-6200U, 8GB DDR4, Liteon 256GB M.2. SATA3 SSD OPAL, Intel Wireless-AC 8260, Intel I219V, 14inch Full-HD IPS 1920x1080 300nits Anti-glare screen weighs in around 1,14kgs.


i fail to see the "close-up" parts ... but i definitively see a "sexy" part ...... : the box was nice ...


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 23, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> i fail to see the "close-up" parts ... but i definitively see a "sexy" part ...... : the box was nice ...



Haha it's a sexy lightweight laptop but NOT cheap


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 25, 2016)

I had no idea the GTX1070 was going to have an ITX variant and it even has higher clocks than my Founders Edition!!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 25, 2016)

That is awesome @AthlonX2 !!!! 

Did you receive that as a review sample?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 25, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> That is awesome @AthlonX2 !!!!
> 
> Did you receive that as a review sample?



 no , i dont review GPUs


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 25, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> no , i dont review GPUs




I didn't think so but figured maybe they have so many that you received one for a review.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 25, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> and it even has higher clocks than my Founders Edition!!


astonishing, wait .... founder edition are supposed to be something special (other than being a overpriced reference card with a camouflage name? ) iirc any custom model are stellar above a FE (even a itx one ) 

otherwise, sexy little one (factory OC how much?)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 25, 2016)

I believe founders is 1506 and the ITX card comes in at ~1571. With that said, the Founders Edition overclocks way farther than the ITX card, pushing close to 2100 on the core.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 25, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> I believe founders is 1506 and the ITX card comes in at ~1571. With that said, the Founders Edition overclocks way farther than the ITX card, pushing close to 2100 on the core.


no, i meant ... the founder is only a reference card (aka: pure stock with a basic PCB layout) with a fancy name and hefty overprice 

and any custom will always have better capacity than a FE due to custom power phase layout and other things added (i.e.: better cooling due to custom cooler being way more efficient than a FE signature cooler )


altho i reckon the FE cooler looks nice (but totally not worth the overprice ) they say the only advantage for a FE is for reference waterblock (easier to have 1 standard than a lot for different cards) ... well as long as WB maker like EKWB will do custom block for any custom card around, a FE will only be a pretty basic card with no advantage over custom PCB type


also pure 2100 core or boost? ... above 1800: artifacting and other joyfull things ... HOW come a lot of people report 1070 being able to push over 2000, but not mine  (joking ... 1556 factory OC for my MSI Armor is enough ... my boost clock oscillate between 1997 stable and 2126 )

also little Pi 2 got an upgrade ... all aluminum casing is smexy!
before and after
 

also testing some cooling and learning GPIO pin layout ... i was wondering why that 25mm fan didn't start without a little push ... well albeit being a 0.05A it's ... a 12V ... i need to find a 5V  (i wonder if i could fit a 40mm in that case for fun )
altho with the fan running i got no more than 42° C during 1080p streaming instead of 59° C.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 25, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> no, i meant ... the founder is only a reference card (aka: pure stock with a basic PCB layout) with a fancy name and hefty overprice
> 
> and any custom will always have better capacity than a FE due to custom power phase layout and other things added (i.e.: better cooling due to custom cooler being way more efficient than a FE signature cooler )
> 
> ...



From what i have read with a few reviewers and youtubers, founders cards are overclocking farther.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 25, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> From what i have read with a few reviewers and youtubers, founders cards are overclocking farther.


so ... a 4+1 powerphase 1x8pin handle better than a 8+1 6pin+8pin... binning chips .... much? if true that would explain the overprice ... tho i don't buy that statement.


ALSO 2100 core ... OC base clock or boost? i didn't see that answer ... because my 1070 reach that but on boost


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 25, 2016)

It very well could be, i know my founders pushes quite easy just by putting the power limit to 112%, but my card is a true nvidia branded card. im sure they keep the best for themselves..


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 25, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> It very well could be, i know my founders pushes quite easy just by putting the power limit to 112%, but my card is a true nvidia branded card. im sure they keep the best for themselves..


... so you mean base clock and not boost, then.

that's a rip off  reference card are by no mean meant to be better than custom model  oh well i guess i am glad that my MSI Armor was the only custom model that was cheaper than a FE

i've found that pics on my Canon SX100iS SD ... i am suprised how the flash turned that pics into ... not ultra close up but quite sexy.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 27, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> ... so you mean base clock and not boost, then.
> 
> that's a rip off  reference card are by no mean meant to be better than custom model  oh well i guess i am glad that my MSI Armor was the only custom model that was cheaper than a FE
> 
> ...


Don't forget to plug that CPU 8-pin back in...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 27, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Don't forget to plug that CPU 8-pin back in...


i never, forget it ... (it was during leak test, and you'll notice that the 24pin ATX was also not plugged  )


----------



## khemist (Sep 3, 2016)

Memory may be going back as it's being pushed slightly by the cpu heatsink.

Edit - Yeah it's going back for sure, it would annoy me seeing the memory being pushed like that.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## t_ski (Sep 6, 2016)

Those Trident are sexy.  I was hoping to get a set of the white/gray ones, but not in my budget yet.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## R-T-B (Sep 6, 2016)

Your box has already been claimed by the cat-empire.


----------



## PHaS3 (Sep 6, 2016)

Glad to see I'm not the only one with feline concerns  



 

On top of my H105 exhaust lol


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 6, 2016)

My cat just hides in boxes and tries to kill me when I walk by.  It's how I know she loves me, right?


----------



## khemist (Sep 6, 2016)

Since i'm back on air cooling for now i'm selling off some of my watercooling bits including this pump setup.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 6, 2016)

I always looked up to Bitpower's products they look cool and performance really good, sadly I hope no idea about custom loops bcs if I knew how to I would properly do it but too scared that it will leak and I will have some hardware that will die


----------



## HammerON (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Jetster (Sep 15, 2016)

Fastest platter drive I've seen


----------



## peche (Sep 15, 2016)

huge drive,  isn't it?


----------



## Jetster (Sep 16, 2016)

peche said:


> huge drive,  isn't it?


I wish I could have bought 4 of them


----------



## peche (Sep 16, 2016)

Jetster said:


> I wish I could have bought 4 of them


way too much space for me!


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 26, 2016)

Some new toys needs to get build in 


























Feel the need for speed 
















Would love to use this rig to speedup the tpu wcg charts


----------



## FireFox (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Jetster (Sep 26, 2016)

Looks like EVGA is back to the quality they had. The GTX980  weren't looking that good


----------



## FireFox (Sep 26, 2016)

I have always bought EVGA


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 26, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> I always looked up to Bitpower's products they look cool and performance really good, sadly I hope no idea about custom loops bcs if I knew how to I would properly do it but too scared that it will leak and I will have some hardware that will die


i did my 1st loop without any other knowledge than the base i did read on the internet, heck i even did a short leak test (too short according to normal procedure   ) i am at my 4th (5th if i count the Triton mod) custom loop assembly and no issues so far.

i used Bitspower 90° G1/4-G1/4 adapter on my Poseidon Platinum loop no issues so far, (also used Aquatuning fittings various tubing and such ) now i use EKWB block 2x EK Elox fitting 3X Alphacool black fittings and Alphacool 13/10mm tubing no issues at all  

now my unused Bitspower adapter became a work of art ... and a paperweight  
   

bonus, close'n sexy shot of my Farnell heatsink on my RPi3 and closeup on the wifi+bluetooth antenna and the "made in the UK" print


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 27, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have always bought EVGA




Me too, until they wanted to charge me for a new video card due to a bad fan on a 6-month-old card!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 27, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Fastest platter drive I've seen




10TB Barracuda Pro is faster


----------



## t_ski (Sep 27, 2016)

n0tiert said:


> Some new toys needs to get build in
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice drives.  Too bad they're going in an HP 



Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 79276 View attachment 79277
> View attachment 79289



Please send it my way when you're done with it


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 2, 2016)

MInes Here: 

Just finished filling up water

With UV light





WIthout light









FX 9590 with custom wc'ng dual reservoirs
EK spin dual bays res and
xspc d5 tank with d5 pump


on Phanteks ethoo pro case


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 4, 2016)

Late-Night benching (MSI GAMING X GTX 1070 SLI and Skylake):


----------



## Jetster (Oct 4, 2016)

How about 6Tb of back up space


----------



## peche (Oct 4, 2016)

@cadaveca nice sli bridge, i guess its ultra high-priced  but its pretty sexy!
thanks for sharing such a great pic!

Regards,


----------



## emissary42 (Oct 7, 2016)

Convey HC-2ex


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 7, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> Late-Night benching (MSI GAMING X GTX 1070 SLI and Skylake):



That's a thing of beauty, damn sexy


----------



## AsRock (Oct 7, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> That's a thing of beauty, damn sexy



And to think it makes the ugly colored Noctua fan look good.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 7, 2016)

AsRock said:


> And to think it makes the ugly colored Noctua fan look good.



Ehhh... I'm more referencing those sexy GPU's , I'm not a noctua fudge fan fan if I were to go with them I'd need to but they're grey/ black fans, but some view that out of place brown like a Mercedes Benz hood ornament


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 7, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Ehhh... I'm more referencing those sexy GPU's , I'm not a noctua fudge fan fan if I were to go with them I'd need to but they're grey/ black fans, but some view that out of place brown like a Mercedes Benz hood ornament


I always preferred toffee over fudge


----------



## AsRock (Oct 7, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Ehhh... I'm more referencing those sexy GPU's , I'm not a noctua fudge fan fan if I were to go with them I'd need to but they're grey/ black fans, but some view that out of place brown like a Mercedes Benz hood ornament



Personally i don't care as long as the systems running right, i am no fan ( HA ) of them either but it's rare to see them some what blend in.

EDIT:
I am not one to pick parts due to looks function \ cost come first, looks are the last thing i buy some thing for.

As my mother always says never judge a book by it's cover, always felt like some thing was missing from that when your talking about fans like those.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 7, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Personally i don't care as long as the systems running right, i am no fan ( HA ) of them either but it's rare to see them some what blend in.



agreed 100%


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 7, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Personally i don't care as long as the systems running right, i am no fan ( HA ) of them either but it's rare to see them some what blend in.
> 
> EDIT:
> I am not one to pick parts due to looks function \ cost come first, looks are the last thing i buy some thing for.
> ...





jboydgolfer said:


> agreed 100%




ROFL. The Noctua fan came from one of my very first review samples ever. Still kicking it hard, too. Noctua sent me a couple of extras with the D14 is used in my review rig for ages and that fan (as well as another that I have sitting over the vgas blow air away from the VGAs I've used in my test bench for an amazing long time because they are nearly silent.

However, these days, I go for looks before I go for function, but MSI has smashed both together in a lot of their products as of late.

Full disclosure :


----------



## peche (Oct 7, 2016)

fukll msi hardware! great, also the pillow mascot seems great!
Regards,


----------



## AsRock (Oct 7, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> ROFL. The Noctua fan came from one of my very first review samples ever. Still kicking it hard, too. Noctua sent me a couple of extras with the D14 is used in my review rig for ages and that fan (as well as another that I have sitting over the vgas blow air away from the VGAs I've used in my test bench for an amazing long time because they are nearly silent.
> 
> However, these days, I go for looks before I go for function, but MSI has smashed both together in a lot of their products as of late.
> 
> Full disclosure :



I was just trying to say a good thing is all .

And yeah they should last their frigging expensive,  i have a bunch of Rosewill 120mm fans that i have been using for over 7 years ( X38 ) working perfectly fine and those were $7.99 .

As for MSI getting it right, not to me, my love for dragons and all i think MSI got it wrong. Still would not stop me buying some thing of there's and have in the passed but i seem to have bad luck with their products but i try them every so often.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 7, 2016)

AsRock said:


> As for MSI getting it right, not to me, my love for dragons and all i think MSI got it wrong. Still would not stop me buying some thing of there's and have in the passed but i seem to have bad luck with their products but i try them every so often.



I try them more often than anyone else; I get my gear for free as samples! For the products I have tried (which are all on the front page here), MSI truly is one of the best when it comes to quality and a focused design. They aren't ASRock; ASRock's engineering feats are ungodly; yet MSI has a true focus on their gaming products that no one else seems to.

Aesthetics are something else; I don't include that in my opinion much. I know looks only get you so far. I am thinking in terms of meeting the needs of the product's target audience, and then drilling down to the fine details of how they do that, including pricing. MSI today is not the MSI of 5 years ago.

Now, of course, they do hand-pick the hardware they send me, so my view is limited. I also outright do not like ASUS and their greater focus on OC before usability. Gigabyte products are for those that want a PC that's like an Apple device. When I do reviews, I have to strip those opinions out, but every product that passes through my hands only seems to bolster those thoughts.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 7, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> ROFL. The Noctua fan came from one of my very first review samples ever. Still kicking it hard, too. Noctua sent me a couple of extras with the D14 is used in my review rig for ages and that fan (as well as another that I have sitting over the vgas blow air away from the VGAs I've used in my test bench for an amazing long time because they are nearly silent.
> 
> However, these days, I go for looks before I go for function, but MSI has smashed both together in a lot of their products as of late.
> 
> Full disclosure :



its good to see a Welsh dragon guarding it all for you.  Iechyd  Da ...


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 8, 2016)

Just added ek cpu and gpu blocks on my flagship 9590 cpu and 980 ti hope you like it!
also added drain port as well


----------



## alucasa (Oct 14, 2016)

I am not sure whether you consider rackmount gears sexy... But I generally like rackmounts.

I have a 14U rack which was once full of WCG rigs more than a decade ago. Nowadays, I have just one 2U unit that is used as a data storage. It runs on Fedora 24. Nevermind the Core 2 quad sticker. I never took it off.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 14, 2016)

Not bad, but this is my kind of storage:


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 14, 2016)

Recently decided to redo my thermal paste. Always wanted to see it naked


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 14, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Not bad, but this is my kind of storage:




Now when did you come by and get a picture of my pron storage????????


----------



## t_ski (Oct 14, 2016)

If you need 38.4TB of 12Gb/s Flash for your porn, then we need to talk...

BTW, that is my pic, not something I found online.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 14, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> ROFL. The Noctua fan came from one of my very first review samples ever. Still kicking it hard, too. Noctua sent me a couple of extras with the D14 is used in my review rig for ages and that fan (as well as another that I have sitting over the vgas blow air away from the VGAs I've used in my test bench for an amazing long time because they are nearly silent.
> 
> However, these days, I go for looks before I go for function, but MSI has smashed both together in a lot of their products as of late.
> 
> Full disclosure :




Oh damn, they sent you a dragon.  Nobody tell @Toothless!


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 14, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Oh damn, they sent you a dragon.  Nobody tell @Toothless!


Actually, they sent 4... two sizes of plush, one plush on a keychain and the fourth is mini-brick!

My wife and kids were fighting over them the moment they saw them.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 14, 2016)

t_ski said:


> If you need 38.4TB of 12Gb/s Flash for your porn, then we need to talk...



No, I'm pretty sure some things are best left not talked about.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 14, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Oh damn, they sent you a dragon.  Nobody tell @Toothless!





cadaveca said:


> Actually, they sent 4... two sizes of plush, one plush on a keychain and the fourth is mini-brick!
> 
> My wife and kids were fighting over them the moment they saw them.


I'm upset at you for not sharing me.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 14, 2016)

Toothless said:


> I'm upset at you for not sharing me.



I know this is going to sting toothless, but... 

We actually hate you, we just can't think of a diplomatic way to tell you so we hide all the dragons from you and hoard them in a cleverly disguised tech site that is actually a dragon dungeon.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 14, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> in a cleverly disguised tech site that is actually a dragon dungeon.


Woah, buddy. A zoo is NOT a dungeon. This ain't Sea World.


----------



## peche (Oct 14, 2016)

*Thermal paste applied on your GPU / CPU, survey!*


INSTG8R said:


> Recently decided to redo my thermal paste. Always wanted to see it naked


@INSTG8R will like to have your imput here: Thermal paste applied on your GPU / CPU, survey! 
Great pic sir indeed!


Regards,


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 16, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> Woah, buddy. A zoo is NOT a dungeon. This ain't Sea World.



Set the Dragons free, man.


----------



## khemist (Oct 19, 2016)

New cooler, hope to get it installed and tested today.


----------



## khemist (Oct 19, 2016)

Installed.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 19, 2016)

@khemist how come u got a new cooler?

U ordered one to replace a ref. cooler on a founders edition card or u had a faulty cooler that needed a replacement?

Still a nice, awesome cooler I only hard good about and congratz


----------



## khemist (Oct 19, 2016)

I didn't know you could buy this EVGA cooler on it's own.

With the Gelid one i have to connect the fans to the motherboard and change fan speeds manually when gaming as when connected to the actual GPU they run at full speed all the time.

At least i can set up a fan profile now in afterburner although since i don't have a direct case exhaust i'm sure my CPU temps will increase over the founders edition.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 20, 2016)

khemist said:


> I didn't know you could buy this EVGA cooler on it's own.
> 
> With the Gelid one i have to connect the fans to the motherboard and change fan speeds manually when gaming as when connected to the actual GPU they run at full speed all the time.
> 
> At least i can set up a fan profile now in afterburner although since i don't have a direct case exhaust i'm sure my CPU temps will increase over the founders edition.



EVGA's europe site use to sell their ACX coolers on their shop but the last generation or so only backplates has been available sadly


----------



## alucasa (Oct 21, 2016)

My current media PC which I plan to move up to mATX setup.

One of its drives is 15mm height 2.5 inch HDD 4TB.


----------



## itsakjt (Oct 22, 2016)

Took apart my ASUS ZenFone 2 ZE551ML and here goes.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 23, 2016)

t_ski said:


>


 That's a thing of beauty


----------



## alucasa (Oct 24, 2016)

Here's mine.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 24, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> View attachment 80379


 You're missing four


----------



## alucasa (Oct 24, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> You're missing four



Four?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 24, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Four?



nevermind.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 24, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> You're missing four


and about 48GB, too


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 24, 2016)

t_ski said:


> and about 48GB, too



 You got it, 
it was my fault it was a stupid joke / comment


----------



## alucasa (Oct 24, 2016)

RAM isn't a concern for me. yet. I still have yet to exceed it. I did reach 12gb with my latest render though.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 24, 2016)

alucasa said:


> RAM isn't a concern for me. yet. I still have yet to exceed it. I did reach 12gb with my latest render though.


 Well all that aside your machine is about three or four of mine,  certainly nothing  to stick someone's nose up at


----------



## t_ski (Oct 24, 2016)

Actually his is a 14-core CPU, but he only has one.  Imagine what two of those would be like!


----------



## khemist (Oct 27, 2016)

I've ordered a lot of stuff since i sold some of my old watercooling stuff and i've been on air for a while.

New stuff -


XSPC AX480 radiator + stand

Stanley pistol grip hacksaw

Singularity Computers Reservoir Mount Core Single V3

1 x L-Bracket Pass Through with Dual G1/4 Socket Fittings - Black Nickel

2 x EK Water Blocks EK-AF Pass-Through G1/4 - Black

1 x Watercool Heatkiller IV for GTX 1080 and 1070

1 x Watercool Heatkiller IV eBC backplate for GTX 1080 and 1070

1 x Lamptron FC6 Fan Controller 5.25 - black

4 x  Water Blocks EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm - Elox Black

Aqua Computer SPLITTY9 splitter for up to 9 fans or aquabus devices
 (not sure how it works so wanted to get one to see)

Should be rigid tubing inside and i will post a pic when done.


----------



## emissary42 (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 28, 2016)

emissary42 said:


>


Aww yiss, DFI. I miss the hell out of my X48-T3RS.


----------



## khemist (Oct 28, 2016)

New res mount.


----------



## emissary42 (Oct 30, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Aww yiss, DFI. I miss the hell out of my X48-T3RS.


I bought a -T3R, but got a -T2R instead. The seller didn't know the difference


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 1, 2016)

A testing we will go, a testing we will go... hi ho the merry-o...


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 1, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> A testing we will go, a testing we will go... hi ho the merry-o...


What? No Thermal Grizzly compound? Could of made for a interesting comparison perhaps.


----------



## peche (Nov 2, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> A testing we will go, a testing we will go... hi ho the merry-o...


i will like to have or see some results about CoolerMaster one!


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 2, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> What? No Thermal Grizzly compound? Could of made for a interesting comparison perhaps.


This isn't for a review, really. This is for my own uses. I'll have to get approval from W1zz to post results as a review.

That said, doing board and CPU reviews means that I have to change cooler often, and I tend to go through a lot of paste, so these sort of tube sizes aren't big enough for me. Since I started board reviews here I have gone through 5 of those huge MX2/MX4 tubes. So I don't care about performance of a paste that much... I care about affordability. So these pastes were had at a very low price, which is why I have them in the first place. I basically paid $50 for all this paste ('cause shipping; none of these are carried by local retailers). Find me a killer deal on Thermal Grizzly and I might pick some up.



peche said:


> i will like to have or see some results about CoolerMaster one!


Looking at packaging, that coolmaster paste has the best W/m.K rating, so I am expecting it to do well. The GELID pastes do not have such info on their packaging.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 2, 2016)

@cadaveca, should have PM'd me bro, I could have helped out....lol


----------



## peche (Nov 2, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> Looking at packaging, that coolmaster paste has the best W/m.K rating, so I am expecting it to do well. The GELID pastes do not have such info on their packaging.


great, i do like the brand cause here in my place they always have a great but not actualized stock, some stores sell several products of CM line and all thermal pastes are always in stock, not al products but at least that one you have there is in stock sometimes, so i like to try it!


@sneekypeet what a wonderful stock you have there! if you like to share take me in the list! 

Regards,


----------



## khemist (Nov 2, 2016)

New block for the 1080.


----------



## peche (Nov 2, 2016)

khemist said:


> New block for the 1080.


Corrected! new  Ultra Sexy block for GTX 1080 !


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 2, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> This isn't for a review, really. This is for my own uses. I'll have to get approval from W1zz to post results as a review.
> 
> That said, doing board and CPU reviews means that I have to change cooler often, and I tend to go through a lot of paste, so these sort of tube sizes aren't big enough for me. Since I started board reviews here I have gone through 5 of those huge MX2/MX4 tubes. So I don't care about performance of a paste that much... I care about affordability. So these pastes were had at a very low price, which is why I have them in the first place. I basically paid $50 for all this paste ('cause shipping; none of these are carried by local retailers). Find me a killer deal on Thermal Grizzly and I might pick some up.
> 
> ...




Dave, you should contact one of the big TIM manufacturers of your choice and see if they will sponsor your paste for doing the motherboard and chip reviews. Just tell them/promise them that you will put a mention with link in the reviews. 

That would most likely save ya some fair bucks over a years time. 

Back in the early 2000's when I was doing board reviews I contacted Arctic and they sent me a huge box of Arctic Silver thermal compound. All I had to do was state that I was using their product and make the mention a link. 

Heck, I still have an almost full tube of Arctic Silver 5. LOL Probably isn't any good anymore.


----------



## fredz77 (Nov 15, 2016)

Enjoy!


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 15, 2016)

Morohoshi-style.


----------



## khemist (Nov 16, 2016)

My CM Masterkeys Pro S.


----------



## emissary42 (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## t_ski (Nov 21, 2016)

emissary42 said:


>


More please!


----------



## Maban (Nov 21, 2016)

I've been sitting on these for a few months, debating whether to post them because of the dust. They are just too good not to share considering they were taken by a crappy 10+ year old point and shoot camera.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 23, 2016)

Not a super-awesome shot, but I'll just drop this here:





Ninety-six 16GB DDR3 EEC sticks.  Yes, that's *1.472 TB* of ram.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2016)

Holy crap @t_ski , where in the world did you come up with that lot bro!!!!!!!???????

Next question: How many are you sending me?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 23, 2016)

New toy has arrived....


----------



## t_ski (Nov 24, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Holy crap @t_ski , where in the world did you come up with that lot bro!!!!!!!???????
> 
> Next question: How many are you sending me?


I was decommissioning six ESXi hosts (dual E5-2680 v1 with 256GB of ram.  I ended up using most of it to boot the ram in some other ESXi hosts up to their max, which was 384GB.  Took the ram load % down to a more reasonable number.  Five of those hosts were replaced by four Lenovo x240 m5 compute nodes with dual E5-1640 v4 chips and 256GB of ram, so it's all win.  The sixth host ended up going back into service as my ESXi test host, which will probably end up going vSphere 6.5 in the next week or two.  Got a few other issues to work out before I get there.

Remember that 38.4TB of flash I posted a few weeks ago?  i haz toyz


----------



## Jetster (Nov 26, 2016)

Ran some Benchmarks just for fun. Heaven 4.0 Score 988 That's higher than my GTX 670 less than a GTX 770


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 26, 2016)

DDR3-2400 RAM


----------



## khemist (Nov 28, 2016)

M.2 adapter.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 28, 2016)

khemist said:


> M.2 adapter.


First photo is broken - site says it was deleted


----------



## khemist (Nov 28, 2016)

There now, it's just the box though.


----------



## khemist (Nov 30, 2016)

Just about to clone over my 850 now.


----------



## emissary42 (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 3, 2016)

khemist said:


> M.2 adapter.




 Those are some great pics, fantastic lighting


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 5, 2016)

He approves,.........


----------



## peche (Dec 5, 2016)

emissary42 said:


>


which board is it?


----------



## emissary42 (Dec 5, 2016)

peche said:


> which board is it?


This one: ECS Z77H2-AX


----------



## peche (Dec 5, 2016)

emissary42 said:


> This one: ECS Z77H2-AX


ultra nice board, checked some specs and liked a lot!

Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 5, 2016)

now my GTX 1070 Armor make me wish i took a Z170X Gaming 7 instead of a 5 ... that or a MSI Z170 Krait or Carbon ... 
(Carbon more related to my case )
 
maybe i can find some of that on second hand and get it fitted on the Gaming 5


----------



## peche (Dec 5, 2016)

i like a lot that new generation of motherboards offers a shild covering back ports or panel, that was pretty forgotten area over older video cards, aesthetics there is the best improvement!
lol


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 5, 2016)

peche said:


> i like a lot that new generation of motherboards offers a shild covering back ports or panel, that was pretty forgotten area over older video cards, aesthetics there is the best improvement!
> lol


WELL, freaking Gigabyte did a Gaming 5 V2 (in the form of the Gaming 6)... and added a black shroud on I/O panel ... BUT i have a V1.0 EU ... DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMNIT!

my board... and the Gaming 6 ... (although not enough white like the Gaming 7 or carbon ...  )

 

i guess i will try to find a Gaming 7 or a MSI Z170 Carbon later, if i can get a good resale price on the Gaming 5 

or i'd just be crazy and try to find a bundle CPU/mobo featuring a MSI X99A Godlike Gaming Carbon ... errr.... too pricey me guess


----------



## peche (Dec 5, 2016)

@GreiverBlade gigabyte tends to completely change boards across revisions... its something i never understood why .. there should be someone selling a fried board on ebay so you could get just the covers you want, imabout to look for it, since i see no need for upgrade my old Z68x board, 

Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 5, 2016)

peche said:


> @GreiverBlade gigabyte tends to completely change boards across revisions... its something i never understood why .. there should be someone selling a fried board on ebay so you could get just the covers you want, imabout to look for it, since i see no need for upgrade my old Z68x board,
> 
> Regards,


well that's what i thought when i wrote "maybe i can find some of that in second hand" about the Gaming 7 heatsink and shroud set ... all Gaming board have the same holes for these pieces even the Gaming 3, a friend got a Gaming 3 with a Gaming G1 southbridge and I/O shroud (not the mosfet area tho ... he didn't find it )

OOHHHH funny ... my Gaming 5 has the same layout as the Gaming 6 unlike the Gaming 5 i posted a bit above (mine and the Gaming 6 is like the green highlight and reference Gaming 5 is red highlight)


----------



## peche (Dec 5, 2016)

well i like a lot the I/O shield for modding my board, all other accessories are nice but dont capture all my attention!


----------



## emissary42 (Dec 6, 2016)

( on a Matrox RT.X2 )


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2016)

cadaveca said:


>



nice pic.....amazing detail


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 7, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> nice pic.....amazing detail



And no dust!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2016)

RealNeil said:


> And no dust!




Ikr?
 I have to admit it makes me a tad bit jealous


----------



## SimpleTECH (Dec 7, 2016)

Some fiber optic porn for those that like the backside.


----------



## emissary42 (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## peche (Dec 15, 2016)

Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 Black?


 

 

Regards,


----------



## khemist (Dec 15, 2016)

Plastidip?.


----------



## alucasa (Dec 15, 2016)

peche said:


> Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 Black?
> View attachment 82071 View attachment 82072
> 
> Regards,



Send me one of them toys, plz.


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## biffzinker (Dec 16, 2016)

RealNeil said:


> View attachment 82077


What is that component for? eSATA?


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 16, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> What is that component for? eSATA?




It fits into A 5-1/4 drive slot and you slide HDDs into it for DATA access.


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 16, 2016)

It's been a while.


----------



## peche (Dec 16, 2016)

khemist said:


> Plastidip?.


Regular $4 black spray i 've found o a store close to the office, decided to paint it black, will do a better job son and moar great pics!

Regards, 


alucasa said:


> Send me one of them toys, plz.


oh my dudes, they are like my sons! 

Regards,


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 16, 2016)

128GB of Goodie











FuryX


----------



## peche (Dec 16, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


>


i like that too... silver!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 16, 2016)

peche said:


> Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 Black?
> View attachment 82071 View attachment 82072
> 
> Regards,




 I was going to say that's not a reference 980. It's best to avoid messing with the LEDs though I've seen too many videos of that going wrong.


----------



## peche (Dec 16, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> I was going to say that's not a reference 980.


its a black 980!


jboydgolfer said:


> It's best to avoid messing with the LEDs though I've seen too many videos of that going wrong.


yes, i have seen idiots screwing cards too, thanks for the advise mate!

Regards,


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 17, 2016)

You can just shoot me, no pun intended, that desert Eagle any day @xkm1948 !!!  

Sweet looking piece man!


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Athlonite (Dec 20, 2016)

New Toy to play with


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 20, 2016)

nice little Sapphire Nitro+ RX480 8GB OC card and I'm lovin it so far for $449NZD it was to cheap to pass up


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 20, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


>


OOHHHHH i want one, in all white lightning ... sadly  ... you got it from where? (i see them sometime on Aliexpress ... but well )


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 20, 2016)

Amazon.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 20, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Amazon.


oh well the price difference would be massive for me ... but the shipping time would be massively shorter 

and for a close up shot: topdown view on my ML140 row


----------



## emissary42 (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## fredz77 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi, so sexy?


----------



## peche (Dec 30, 2016)

quite great pics!


----------



## khemist (Dec 30, 2016)

Looks great!.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 31, 2016)

Look what I got


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes,.............


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 3, 2017)

Ooohhh, shoiny
- Junkrat

A new 5Ghz king ill replace with my 5820K for gaming purposes.


----------



## peche (Jan 3, 2017)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Ooohhh, shoiny
> - Junkrat
> 
> A new 5Ghz king ill replace with my 5820K for gaming purposes.


6800K? intel sample?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 3, 2017)

peche said:


> 6800K? intel sample?


7700K, unsure if ES or QS.


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 3, 2017)

ES


----------



## peche (Jan 3, 2017)

my bad, didnt put attention to detail, 6800k ihs is wider and sh*t. pretty different
still quite kick ass processor! 

Regards,


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 3, 2017)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> ES



Oh.

Here.


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 3, 2017)

CPU Porn!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 3, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Look what I got




 God I love that color scheme, that & the sabertooth with the mute brown and gray with black... damn

I also love this new trend of lining PCI E and RAM slots with metallic material, or metal I don't know what it is,  but it looks good


----------



## Jetster (Jan 3, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Oh.
> 
> Here.




I need one 



jboydgolfer said:


> God I love that color scheme, that & the sabertooth with the mute brown and gray with black... damn
> 
> I also love this new trend of lining PCI E and RAM slots with metallic material, or metal I don't know what it is,  but it looks good



The ram slots have metal and LED lighting. This board has allot of lights


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 3, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I need one


You can get one quite soon. I've had mine for 6 weeks now. Nice OCs. Does not FEEL like SkyLake binning, feels like new chip. I have a couple of other chips (other SKUs) too. W1zz's GPU-focus review is live already, board review and CPU-focus review from me real soon.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 3, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> You can get one quite soon. I've had mine for 6 weeks now. Nice OCs. Does not FEEL like SkyLake binning, feels like new chip. I have a couple of other chips (other SKUs) too. W1zz's GPU-focus review is live already, board review and CPU-focus review from me real soon.



Yea there hasn't been much out as far as reviews and I read W1zz's. Looking forward to yours.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 3, 2017)

Finally Gigabyte posted the support and specs for the board Z270X

http://www.gigabyte.com/mb/aorus/Model


----------



## peche (Jan 3, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> CPU Porn!


actually is moar like hardware porn


----------



## HammerON (Jan 4, 2017)

I can't believe how small this thing is!


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 4, 2017)

fredz77 said:


> Hi, so sexy?


tooo good


----------



## peche (Jan 4, 2017)

HammerON said:


> I can't believe how small this thing is!


im here sitting waiting my time to upgrade new rig just to take full advantage of one those beautiful things


----------



## Jetster (Jan 4, 2017)

peche said:


> im here sitting waiting my time to upgrade new rig just to take full advantage of one those beautiful things



Yeah, I'm getting ready to upgrade


----------



## peche (Jan 4, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Yeah, I'm getting ready to upgrade


but you already could take advantage for example of M.2 SSD's i cant, my board does not support and 4790K its quite great unlocked processor, mine its locked so my fun its pretty limited


----------



## Jetster (Jan 4, 2017)

peche said:


> but you already could take advantage for example of M.2 SSD's i cant, my board does not support and 4790K its quite great unlocked processor, mine its locked so my fun its pretty limited



Believe it or not my board (Z97X G1) does not have a M.2 slot. Because of the PLX chip. I have a new board I need to install


----------



## peche (Jan 4, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Believe it or not my board (Z97X G1) does not have a M.2 slot. Because of the PLX chip. I have a new board I need to install


my bad!
but there several 1150 boards with M.2 SSD ports.. !


----------



## khemist (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## khemist (Jan 15, 2017)

Just booted.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 15, 2017)

These ATX boards looks cool design wise but r just tooo big for me to be a part of my life again bcs cases r also massive that's soo sad, wish ITX boards came with this design


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## cadaveca (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 25, 2017)

cadaveca said:


>



Tell us that's a mini ITX AM4 with pci-e riser card.


----------



## khemist (Feb 2, 2017)

Wanted to try one of these pumps for a while.


----------



## R00kie (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## emissary42 (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## khemist (Mar 2, 2017)

I might use some of this Carbon fibre tubing next.


----------



## peche (Mar 2, 2017)

khemist said:


> I might use some of this Carbon fibre tubing next.


decals over acrylic?


----------



## khemist (Mar 2, 2017)

It's actual carbon fibre.


----------



## peche (Mar 2, 2017)

khemist said:


> It's actual carbon fibre.


nice! envy its getting stronger!


----------



## Jetster (Mar 2, 2017)

Are those carbon fiber tubes pricy?


----------



## khemist (Mar 2, 2017)

It cost £12.50 per metre, i only bought one metre to see what it's like.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 2, 2017)

Very sexy!


----------



## khemist (Mar 7, 2017)

Going to be testing this out soon, Cryorig C1.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 7, 2017)

@khemist nice cooler and plz post some temp results of that i7-7700k running this cooler


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 7, 2017)

I got the memory sticks home but the seller posted this kit as a Dual Channel Kit in a thread for a person seeking 2x8gb or 1x16gb and then the person didn't want them so I grapped them but they where a Quad-Channel Kit so I spoke with the seller and he agreed with me to let me ship em back (on his expense) and than I will get my money back since I can't use 4sticks in my ITX board not possible


----------



## khemist (Mar 7, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> @khemist nice cooler and plz post some temp results of that i7-7700k running this cooler




I will, just waiting on the correct Demciflex filters for the Caselabs BH7.

I'm going back to air for a while since i will probably be getting a 1080ti and may not buy a block for a while.


----------



## khemist (Mar 8, 2017)

Keycaps for the Masterkeys S.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## khemist (Mar 10, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> @khemist nice cooler and plz post some temp results of that i7-7700k running this cooler




 C1 installed and just played 1 hour of BF1, installed a 140mm Noctua fan pulling air up and out the top instead of pushing air down.






7700k@4.8 1.25v delidded.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 10, 2017)

khemist said:


> C1 installed and just played 1 hour of BF1, installed a 140mm Noctua fan pulling air up and out the top instead of pushing air down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not bad, not bad mby I could get this cpu cooler for my gf's ITX system even I doubt there is space in that Cooler-Master Elite 120 case.


----------



## DR4G00N (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## khemist (Mar 12, 2017)

Card arrived!.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 12, 2017)

khemist said:


> Card arrived!



 Where's my hand lotion


----------



## khemist (Mar 12, 2017)

It's a beauty alright.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 12, 2017)

Just a tease


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 12, 2017)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Just a tease



Laptop? Right?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 12, 2017)

Yup laptop and the coolers you see here are whats to come!


----------



## khemist (Mar 17, 2017)

The USB header really is a pain, i might have to unplug it.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 18, 2017)

16-16-16-36 3600 MHz


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 18, 2017)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Just a tease


Are you running it through 3DMark benchmarks?
I've seen an Alienware with similar components run real low numbers and just want to compare, and clear up questions.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 18, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> Are you running it through 3DMark benchmarks?
> I've seen an Alienware with similar components run real low numbers and just want to compare, and clear up questions.


I run 
3Dmark:
 Firestrike/ Sky Diver / Timespy / Cloud Gate / PCmark 8 GPU accelerated / PCmark 8 conventional 

Other Benchmarks:
Unigine Valley / Cinebench R15 / Aida64 CPU Queen / Aida64 Cache + memory / Crystal Disk Mark / 

Games: 
Fallout 4 / The Witcher 3 / Battlefield 4 / Metal Gear Solid V / Grand Theft Auto V / Dota 2


----------



## HammerON (Mar 18, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> 16-16-16-36 3600 MHz


Dave - I did thank your post, but that is not a sexy picture man as it is blury
I expect more from you


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 19, 2017)

HammerON said:


> Dave - I did thank your post, but that is not a sexy picture man as it is blury
> I expect more from you


Better pics soon. That was done with my Surface, and the camera lens was dirty.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 19, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Better pics soon. That was done with my Surface, and the camera lens was dirty.



I thought u were drunk on rgb happiness that was why the pic was blurry


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 20, 2017)

HammerON said:


> Dave - I did thank your post, but that is not a sexy picture man as it is blury
> I expect more from you



Here's a remedy...



puma99dk| said:


> I thought u were drunk on rgb happiness that was why the pic was blurry


Dammit. Busted.


----------



## khemist (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice pic, i almost bought that mem just so i could take a pic!.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 20, 2017)

I got a 4-stick kit; makes quite the visual impact with all slots filled, but I'll save those pics for the review!


----------



## khemist (Mar 20, 2017)

You are such a tease!.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 20, 2017)

khemist said:


> You are such a tease!.



That's what the gf said


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 24, 2017)

Just a little teaser from work


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 24, 2017)

Here is another teaser of these cool looking white ram with the golden dragon they should also have a blue led for the dragon's eye, but I will see that when I get them installed


----------



## Grings (Mar 24, 2017)

cool, glad you found some


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 24, 2017)

Looks like corsair released some RGB memory recently


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 24, 2017)

Grings said:


> cool, glad you found some



They wasn't easy to track down and had to settle for the 2800mhz kit instead of the 3000mhz because no one knows when these will be in stock so I just ordered them.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> Here is another teaser of these cool looking white ram with the golden dragon they should also have a blue led for the dragon's eye, but I will see that when I get them installed
> 
> View attachment 85455



My 3600MHz Dragon's ran at those timings with 1.4VDIMM. If you are the type that likes to tinker, I'd bet you can get the timings tighter on that kit (assuming that is an 8GB kit)!


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 24, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> My 3600MHz Dragon's ran at those timings with 1.4VDIMM. If you are the type that likes to tinker, I'd bet you can get the timings tighter on that kit (assuming that is an 8GB kit)!



It's a 16gb kit with 8gb sticks I need at least 16gb I would have liked a 32gb kit but too expensive.

I will see what I can do in my current build and an up coming build I wanna do but not sure when.


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 24, 2017)

My close up


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> It's a 16gb kit



Thanks! Might be a tad tougher to play around with, but it still may be worth a go to push the speed or tighten down the timings.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 24, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> Thanks! Might be a tad tougher to play around with, but it still may be worth a go to push the speed or tighten down the timings.



lol I actually ordered a 2800mhz kit but now I look at the receipt from Alternate.de and they actually shipped me the 3000mhz kit and wrote that on the receipt the two kits were the same price so I don't argue 

One thing doe is I can't get it to boot at XMP at 3000mhz at 15-17-17-35@v1.35v no screen and I was worried that the voltage for the memory was a bit too high bcs it turned purple in the Asus bios but then I dropped them down manually to 2666mhz at 15-17-17-36@1.35v and it boots just fine so mby my board just ain't happy with 3000mhz


----------



## khemist (Mar 28, 2017)

(Pics from the watercool website) Back on watercooling again soon, will post a pic of this when it arrives.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 28, 2017)

khemist said:


> Back on watercooling again soon, will post a pic of this when it arrives.




Beautiful shots as usual. That is a ton of copper


----------



## khemist (Mar 28, 2017)

Those are not mine i'm afraid, they are from the Watercool website although i will take my own pics when i get it and when it's installed.

I'm not sure if i will just use soft tubing for quickness or try some of the Carbon Fibre stuff or just regular Acrylic/PETG


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 28, 2017)

khemist said:


> Those are not mine i'm afraid, they are from the Watercool website although i will take my own pics when i get it and when it's installed.
> 
> I'm not sure if i will just use soft tubing for quickness or try some of the Carbon Fibre stuff or just regular Acrylic/PETG



lol, I've ordered the exact same block from exact same site.  Should be with me by Friday.  Your benchmarks will beat mine though as I'm on a 240 rad only this time and an air cooler for my 1700X Ryzen chip.


----------



## khemist (Mar 28, 2017)

There have been some delays with Watercool sending stuff out, i hope to have mine by the middle of next week.

When did you order yours?, did you get the backplate also?.

Just been posted - "Dear Customers,
regard this a follow-up on our previous post. Let me first announce that all orders that we received up until today will ship within this week! From today on, we will we back on track, so your order will ship 1-2 days after placing the order.

Again, we are very grateful to all of our great customers for making March 2017 by far the best-selling month in the history of WATERCOOL.

We are looking forward to the hundreds of new #TeamHeatkiller builds that will soon be out there! Show us what you did with all the #Heatkiller glory!"

Should be here soon then.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 28, 2017)

khemist said:


> Those are not mine i'm afraid, they are from the Watercool website although i will take my own pics when i get it and when it's installed.
> 
> I'm not sure if i will just use soft tubing for quickness or try some of the Carbon Fibre stuff or just regular Acrylic/PETG




Have you ever worked with rigid tubing before? Personally I've never used it in my own systems, but I have worked w/ it & I actually didn't mind it,  once I got the hang of cutting it quickly and easily I had no issues, other than fitting ( which came naturally to me due to my career background which involved accurately cutting various materials)


----------



## khemist (Mar 28, 2017)

Yeah, i posted some pictures in threads on here, i might even buy some more of the Bitspower Nickel/Brass tubing i used here, it's nice to work with.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 28, 2017)

khemist said:


> There have been some delays with Watercool sending stuff out, i hope to have mine by the middle of next week.
> 
> When did you order yours?, did you get the backplate also?.
> 
> ...



Early Saturday morning.  Haven't had any news about delivery though - just in process.

Edit:  Scrap that - Thursday delivery this week.


----------



## khemist (Mar 29, 2017)

I just managed to change my order to the Nickel version, it's back in stock now.


----------



## khemist (Apr 4, 2017)

Just waiting on the 1080ti block arriving now.


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 5, 2017)

Finally upgraded system. Specs as follows:
Intel Core i5 7600K
ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger (received as prize last year)
Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4 32 GB 2666 MHz RAMs (received as prize)
Sapphire Radeon R9 270X 2 GB DDR5 VaporX OC edition
Kingston HyperX 3K 240 GB SSD + HyperX Fury 240 GB SSD + Transcend 128 GB SSD and 1.5 TB of HDDs (HyperX 3K received as prize)
Cooler Master Seidon 120V
Corsair CS750M PSU
Corsair Carbide 100R


----------



## khemist (Apr 5, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Early Saturday morning.  Haven't had any news about delivery though - just in process.
> 
> Edit:  Scrap that - Thursday delivery this week.



Did you get yours yet?, mine is taking forever to get despatched.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 5, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> Here is another teaser of these cool looking white ram with the golden dragon they should also have a blue led for the dragon's eye, but I will see that when I get them installed
> 
> View attachment 85455



Dam, they put all other ram sticks to shame by looks.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 5, 2017)

I was bored, so this happened.... Hosted full size, just in case someone wanted to use it for whatever.


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 5, 2017)

I'll take like, 5 of those


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 5, 2017)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> I'll take like, 5 of those



Pictures? I only took 3


----------



## khemist (Apr 6, 2017)

All the mems!.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 6, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> I was bored, so this happened.... Hosted full size, just in case someone wanted to use it for whatever.


fap fap fap

What are the Trident Z in the bottom left corner?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 6, 2017)

t_ski said:


> fap fap fap
> 
> What are the Trident Z in the bottom left corner?



F4-3200C16Q-32GTZSW


----------



## t_ski (Apr 6, 2017)

Damn, if only they were 14Q


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 6, 2017)

t_ski said:


> Damn, if only they were 14Q



I take what I can get when asked to look at them  At the time, I do not believe 14Q was an option yet


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 6, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> I take what I can get when asked to look at them  At the time, I do not believe 14Q was an option yet


It likely was.  What's your date code? (found on hologram sticker) Mine's July 2016.

Testing platform has an effect I think. I was using 6950X as well as Z170 for memory reviews back then... You need more testing platforms!


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 6, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> It likely was.  What's your date code? (found on hologram sticker) Mine's July 2016.
> 
> Testing platform has an effect I think. I was using 6950X as well as Z170 for memory reviews back then... You need more testing platforms!



Same date code, so maybe they were available. At that time, and still now, I have X99 and Z170, and also waiting on the board for Z270. It is quite possible I overlooked them (Q14) or maybe stock wasn't there, I would have to dig through emails to see exactly why I ended up this this set.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 6, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> Same date code, so maybe they were available. At that time, and still now, I have X99 and Z170, and also waiting on the board for Z270. It is quite possible I overlooked them (Q14) or maybe stock wasn't there, I would have to dig through emails to see exactly why I ended up this this set.


They are likely not all that different. But hey, anything that might help ya get the goods... you have several kits there I didn't even know existed!


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 6, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> They are likely not all that different. But hey, anything that might help ya get the goods... you have several kits there I didn't even know existed!



I did test the kit at 13-15-15 and was able to pass everything I could throw at it, not sure if I ever tried straight 14s. I do tend to get offered quite a bit of DDR4, and some of it you just do not tend to see on this side of the pond for sale at all.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 6, 2017)

13-15-15 is pretty good. If anything, I got the lesser kit.  Better chance to get an excellent kit out of the looser ones since they would pass testing easier. But then, you know, likely the same ICs, so the difference is truly minimal... maybe we are within 50 MHz at the top end of each other.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 6, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> 13-15-15 is pretty good. If anything, I got the lesser kit.  Better chance to get an excellent kit out of the looser ones since they would pass testing easier. But then, you know, likely the same ICs, so the difference is truly minimal... maybe we are within 50 MHz at the top end of each other.



With some limits to how I test them, the best i got was 3466MHz out of them. Of course my 3600MHz red Trident Z only got to 3770, so the percentage of OC was a bit better on the whites. i too would guess the ICs are the same.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 6, 2017)

Yeah, my 3600's were the same. But I do less OC testing/posting in reviews. I think my 3200 C14 topped out around the same clocks, and looser timings didn't seem to matter much...


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 14, 2017)

Bubble chip


----------



## khemist (Apr 15, 2017)

New 1080Ti block, not got around to installing it yet though.


----------



## EntropyZ (Apr 15, 2017)

It's here.




We start the red revolution, comrades. To hardware that is now and that came before us.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 20, 2017)

Does this count as sexy? or nerdly?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 20, 2017)

alucasa said:


> sexy


^^^^


----------



## alucasa (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## itsakjt (Apr 23, 2017)

Took apart a PS4 for cleaning and servicing and here goes:

CPU/GPU SOC:





VRM:





Secondary CPU, BIOS etc:


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 15, 2017)

Nzxt Kraken x42 in the dark


----------



## khemist (May 16, 2017)

Heatkiller with glass tubing.


----------



## Caring1 (May 17, 2017)

khemist said:


> Heatkiller with glass tubing.


Beautiful, but your carpet looks like it needs a good clean


----------



## khemist (May 30, 2017)

Grabbed some Bitspower tubing.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 30, 2017)

khemist said:


> Grabbed some Bitspower tubing.



You always take the Best Pics. TY


----------



## khemist (May 30, 2017)

Thank you!.


----------



## peche (May 30, 2017)

Testing R9 270 Oc on my rig, paste replaced, checking some temps readings!

Regards,


----------



## emissary42 (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## khemist (Jun 17, 2017)

Maybe not the most sexy, but my new keycaps.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## khemist (Jun 18, 2017)

Looks awesome!.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## cadaveca (Jun 25, 2017)

X299 PCIe switch madness.


----------



## khemist (Jun 28, 2017)

I've had a Silverstone FT05 case for a couple of years that i haven't got around to using yet so i'll be using this Cryorig R1 universal if it will fit, it will be right on the limit if it does.


----------



## Norton (Jun 28, 2017)

I was able to fit a Noctua D14 in my FT05 and it's pretty close to that size


----------



## khemist (Jun 28, 2017)

Yeah, i think it's a few mm taller, i'll find out next week when i'm on holiday, i'll switch cases then.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 28, 2017)

khemist said:


> .



Few PC component's are quiet as photogenic as a nice Heatsink


----------



## Readlight (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Toothless (Jun 28, 2017)

Readlight said:


> View attachment 89599


I'd love to see a Z97 board with that purple on it. Purple/black theme.


----------



## Norton (Jun 28, 2017)

khemist said:


> Yeah, i think it's a few mm taller, i'll find out next week when i'm on holiday, i'll switch cases then.


It cleared my side panel window by at least 5-6mm so there's a good chance on yours clearing also.


----------



## khemist (Jun 28, 2017)

Nice one!, looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 29, 2017)

khemist said:


> Yeah, i think it's a few mm taller, i'll find out next week when i'm on holiday, i'll switch cases then.



If it's the fans that cause any issue just replace them with the standard square type so they don't protrude above the HS shrouds like those fans do that'll give you a few more mm of clearance


----------



## khemist (Jul 2, 2017)

I managed to fit the R1 with next to no room to spare, just need to get some longer cables made for my psu now.

I'll put a pic up when sorted.


----------



## Laki89 (Jul 2, 2017)

7 year old pics, but mine:


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 3, 2017)

On the right we have a GTX 560 SE which required two six pin power connectors. On the left we have a GTX 1050 Ti low profile, no power connector needed. It is about 3-4 times faster.


----------



## Robert B (Jul 3, 2017)

A blast from the past...


----------



## khemist (Jul 6, 2017)

[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/pmkIbEYej]
	








More bits. [/URL]


----------



## peche (Jul 6, 2017)

interesting white fans....nice pics...


----------



## khemist (Jul 6, 2017)

I got them to replace the 2 x AP181 fans in the FT05 case since they can be run slower and perform slightly better.

They are pretty costly though.


----------



## peche (Jul 6, 2017)

interesting ones, never seen a fan like that, with that kinda grill in front, 
i like enemax las vegas fans, so shinny 

Regards.


----------



## Robert B (Jul 6, 2017)

Slo(u)t class A++!


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 6, 2017)

@khemist 

Excellent photos, especially of the Palit 1080Ti.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 7, 2017)

peche said:


> interesting ones, never seen a fan like that, with that kinda grill in front,
> i like enemax las vegas fans, so shinny
> 
> Regards.



That grill forms the air being pushed out into a tighter column of air instead of just being sprayed everywhere like a normal fan here a simple video that shows the difference


----------



## Robert B (Jul 7, 2017)

Lightning STRIKE!


----------



## peche (Jul 8, 2017)

Athlonite said:


> That grill forms the air being pushed out into a tighter column of air instead of just being sprayed everywhere like a normal fan here a simple video that shows the difference


interesting, gotta test my fans! guess i gona use my vapo for this!

REgards,


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 8, 2017)

peche said:


> interesting, gotta test my fans! guess i gona use my vapo for this!
> 
> REgards,



Yeah they're pretty good most of my standard fans I couldn't feel any air from with my hand a meter away from them the air penetrators though had no such problems


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 10, 2017)

RX 550 Lexa


 

original


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 11, 2017)

Age Of Empires IV confirmed, RX 550 minimum requirement for 1024x768


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 11, 2017)

_JP_ said:


> Age Of Empires IV confirmed, RX 550 minimum requirement for 1024x768



i cleaned up the chip even more, its like magic seeing the thermal gunk removed


----------



## Laki89 (Jul 11, 2017)

_JP_ said:


> Age Of Empires IV confirmed, RX 550 minimum requirement for 1024x768


No dude, it's Arma 4 Operation Exile


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 11, 2017)

Laki89 said:


> No dude, it's Arma 4 Operation Exile


Lol


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 13, 2017)

Took apart my laptop (HP ab221tx) for servicing. CPU was hitting 100 degree C while gaming. TjMax 105 degree C. Laptop was bought on November 2015. Here goes:






VRAMs from Samsung:





Realtek ALC3241 featuring B&O Play:





Would you look at that! That's what HP did:





Teardown:





Intel Core i5 5200U:





NVIDIA GT940M:





Temperature now hits max 72 degree C while gaming. Applied GELID GC Extreme TIM.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 13, 2017)

Holy crap noodle that's a lotta goo on those chips


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 16, 2017)

under the ocean build 


 

 
Portal


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 16, 2017)

I guess i can share my latest invest ment as well. A EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC2 GAMING card. Not the bedst pictures, taken with my cheap phone.

Well here she is in all her glory. first picture show my old Zotac GTX 970 to a comparison in size oh and i know cable manage ment is not the greatest but some cables are not long enoufh to go back on the case and this case realy sucks when it comes to cable manegement. It has been much morse before i got this card and put my self together and rewire those cables i cut.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 17, 2017)

whats the last thing in the pcie slot??


----------



## emissary42 (Jul 17, 2017)

http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?language=en&products_id=3400 ?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 17, 2017)

de.das.dude said:


> whats the last thing in the pcie slot??





emissary42 said:


> http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?language=en&products_id=3400 ?


For those to lazy to click 
*kryoM.2 PCIe 3.0 x4 adapter for M.2 NGFF PCIe SSD, M-Key with passive heatsink*

*Tomgang Posted lots about getting this working in a X58 Motherboard (and as a Bootable Drive )
I'll let him link to his threads/posts
*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 17, 2017)

Crap Daddy said:


> we have a GTX 1050 Ti low profile,



 How much did that cost you if you don't mind me asking? My nephew wants to upgrade his 750 TI low profile.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 17, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> How much did that cost you if you don't mind me asking? My nephew wants to upgrade his 750 TI low profile.



The equivalent in local currency of 150 Euro.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 17, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


>


Oh nice
But it's burning my eyess


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 17, 2017)

de.das.dude said:


> whats the last thing in the pcie slot??



As other already told you, it is that M.2 PCIe adaptor i use for my Samsung 950 PRO 256 GB NVMe M.2 SSD in my X58 system

I really want one more but they are hard to find or they are way over priced. But M.2 is realy nice cause of its size and it dosent need sata or power cable withs mean less cables to struggle with and of cause the nice speed with out the need for raid 2 or more drives.

But on more drive would be nice and the 512 GB version would be great, special after my two old WD velociraptors died in may i really miss those 500 GB o lost there for my games. But they where over 8 years old so it had to happen soner or later.

If you want more info, take a look at my old thread here:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...stem-with-m-2-pci-adaptor-can-it-work.231611/


----------



## khemist (Jul 31, 2017)

One of these arriving tomorrow for no good reason, will stick a pic up then.


----------



## khemist (Aug 1, 2017)

Just about to install.


----------



## khemist (Aug 1, 2017)

I didn't know this infinity window thing was on the card, think  i will be turning that off.


----------



## khemist (Aug 2, 2017)

Sending the poseidon card back for a refund as it's making a loud ticking noise, ordered the FTW3 instead.


----------



## khemist (Aug 3, 2017)

New card arrived.


----------



## khemist (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## RadFX (Aug 5, 2017)

My fully working 3dfx Voodoo 5 5500 PCI with PCIE adapter.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## khemist (Aug 9, 2017)

Got a Define c with tempered glass coming today and will be sticking this in the roof for cpu only, no seperate res.

Keeping the GPU on air for now.


----------



## khemist (Aug 9, 2017)

For the case.


----------



## khemist (Aug 13, 2017)

Just about to redo my cpu loop, not sure what tube i'm going to use.


----------



## khemist (Aug 15, 2017)

New mouse, Rival 310.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 18, 2017)

I like my blower 970.


----------



## khemist (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 23, 2017)

khemist said:


>


Daaaamn. OK, what are your secrets in making your pictures look so damn good?! haha


----------



## khemist (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks, a half decent lens and a steady hand, sometimes a tripod if needed and some natural light most of the time.


----------



## khemist (Aug 24, 2017)

Some new bits for the Define C loop.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 11, 2017)

Delidding is always fun!


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 15, 2017)

My new Vega 56


----------



## R00kie (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 15, 2017)

gdallsk said:


>


I've got the same drive and it's freaky fast lol... I'm getting another and going to Raid 0 them 

What that cost ya? I see here in Canada they're dropping in price atm


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 16, 2017)

I ain't playing those baby quadcore games...  needed a real board.  Truly impressed this is only like $400....


----------



## PHaS3 (Sep 16, 2017)

My new baby ::
Ryzen 7 1700
16GB Corsair LPX DDR4 2400
MSI X370 Gaming Plus


----------



## R00kie (Sep 16, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> I've got the same drive and it's freaky fast lol... I'm getting another and going to Raid 0 them
> 
> What that cost ya? I see here in Canada they're dropping in price atm


124 british rubles, I was expecting a bit more out of it, but I guess my x2 slot is actually slowing it down considerably...


----------



## khemist (Sep 16, 2017)

Already have the Anthracite version of but switching to this for a change.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 16, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Truly impressed this is only like $400....


Yeah, I'd be impressed as well if the cost is _only_ $400.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 17, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Yeah, I'd be impressed as well if the cost is _only_ $400.


Well, for the board it is...

Moar pics:


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 20, 2017)

Just something for my GTX 1080 Ti FE before I am getting deaf 



Oki this SC cooler is a joke, srsly the fan is hitting the cover when u tightening the hex screw so this here is getting shipped back first thing tomorrow, just wasted like 3 hours or more trying to figure out what was the raddleing noise was, then I took a closer look before mounting the backplate 


I guess it's a bad cover not gonna dremmel or anything in this it should fit from the factory and this don't back it goes and I will demand my money back...

Video where u can hear that I spin the fan with my finger and it's hitting the cover:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-oZtTLFq_--SW84d181RTVhU1k/view?usp=sharing

*Update* after posting on EVGA's forum it turns out it gonna need a break in time well I am not sure that's healthy for the fan to hit the shroud and I can't read that in the manual and plus all my thermal pads didn't came with any film to take off doing the installation as it said in the manual.


----------



## khemist (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 28, 2017)

HD 2900 XTX A0 Prototype



HD 2900 XTX A1 0704 Prototype


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 29, 2017)

Removed Fan Lid





HD 2900 XTX A1 0705 Prototype




all 4 done by me


----------



## khemist (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Jetster (Oct 14, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Well, for the board it is...
> 
> Moar pics:



Are they still releasing the I7-7740K and i5-7640K?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 14, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Are they still releasing the I7-7740K and i5-7640K?


Yep. Sent mine to W1zz for review:

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i5-7640X/

He's got 7820X and 7900X too, as you can see from the most recent CPU review results graphs.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 10, 2017)

Technically these counts as hardware. Got new flowcells in. Moar DNA! Moar DATA!


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Athlonite (Nov 16, 2017)

Strange looking rad is the pump a part of it or is the rad just leaning against it


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 16, 2017)

Athlonite said:


> Strange looking rad is the pump a part of it or is the rad just leaning against it


More info will come in the review....





















j/k. It's attached (not permanently though), but I don't want to post too many pics so I have some left for the review. I'm not exactly reviewing the cooling per se, but I am doing the board and cooling as a single solution.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 16, 2017)

Well don't keep us waiting too long sir


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 16, 2017)

HammerON said:


> Well don't keep us waiting too long sir



Not at all; just have to wait for the memory to arrive, but I'll get it all installed and ready to go as soon as I get back from my trip delivering wife and kids to their daily destinations. 

Memory will probably show up in the next day or so, so that gives me plenty of time to work on pictures and such... I am so excited to get this up and running with a 7980XE and see what's what!


----------



## havli (Nov 27, 2017)

Took some close-up photos of my "new"  boards. Some of them turned out quite well. Sorry for not cleaning the boards first... this is how they arrived. On the other hand I think the dust adds the right retro feeling 

Siemens Nixdorf D969 Socket 7 ATX MB. Notice the removeable external cache next to the socket.


 

And from the other side - i430HX + PIIX3 chipset.


 

Also i430HX, but this time on a different MB. Acer OEM board of some kind, can't remember the exact model.


 

Part of the deal was also Pentium 133, the real classics.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 28, 2017)

nice stuff but when referring to the external cache just call it a C.O.A.S.T which stands for cache on a stick and it looks like your one maybe 64KB not sure as I can't quite make out the sticker on it I have a 256KB one laying round here somewhere gathering dust


----------



## khemist (Nov 28, 2017)

Bit of a plain looking card but i'm sure it wont be long until i stick a block on it.


----------



## peche (Nov 28, 2017)

khemist said:


> Bit of a plain looking card but i'm sure it wont be long until i stick a block on it.


i like that back blower cooler! FE edition is just horrible...


----------



## khemist (Dec 3, 2017)

peche said:


> i like that back blower cooler! FE edition is just horrible...



It's subtle and would fit in with most builds i suppose although i have returned it for a refund as i was losing display and having artifacts with it, i'll be keeping my FTW3 and block.









EK glass xres 100 with pwm D5.


----------



## khemist (Dec 6, 2017)

M.2 heatsinks.


----------



## emissary42 (Dec 12, 2017)

Some SGRAM:


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 12, 2017)

khemist said:


> M.2 heatsinks.




i knew there was a problem, when looking at this thread & i found myself mildly aroused  that Seasonic PSU is ....... words dont do it justice.


----------



## emissary42 (Dec 18, 2017)

Last weeks acquisitions:


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 21, 2017)

I tried to find some of those Mushkin Copperhead dimms here couldn't get them so had to use blackline's instead


----------



## emissary42 (Dec 21, 2017)

They are not that hard to find, compared to other really rare stuff, but were only produced for a short time (2009/2010). So you might have to dig a bit, but eventually should be able to find some. These are my Copperhead kits #12, #13, #14 and there are probably no keepers among them either. One of the kits even seems to have been "fixed" / modified by a former owner, since the modules under the heatspreaders are not original and the SPDs have other part numbers programmed. 

For memory water cooling the Dominator GT are a decent replacement; unless you want rare memory, then get some CMGTX instead


----------



## khemist (Dec 31, 2017)

New mobo, will probably use it in the Define R6.


----------



## emissary42 (Dec 31, 2017)

It is a nice looking board and reminds a lot of the MSI Z170 Xpower. Too bad Gigabyte did cut most of the OC features and removed the DisplayPort along with the two Thunderbolt ports, that made the Z170X Designare a lot more versatile and actually usable for studio work.


----------



## khemist (Dec 31, 2017)

Yeah it does look pretty nice, i bought it because my maximus ix hero was playing up not seeing my 1080ti but now it's works again.

I considered sending it back but after seeing it i'm going to keep it.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 1, 2018)

i just realize it doesn't have right click button


----------



## Atomic77 (Jan 4, 2018)

The sexyist Fitbit ever the charge 2.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 4, 2018)

Atomic77 said:


> View attachment 95522
> 
> The sexist Fitbit ever the charge 2.



A sexist fitbit?


----------



## Atomic77 (Jan 4, 2018)

Whoops I meant to say sexyist. Lol.


----------



## khemist (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## emissary42 (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Jetster (Jan 25, 2018)

I don't know, board from a security system?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 25, 2018)

Those look like coaxial cable ports facing up.

Wave Clk generator? Or freq modulator?


----------



## emissary42 (Jan 26, 2018)

There are some more hints hidden in the picture. It is an actual ATX motherboard, just not a retail one obviously.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 26, 2018)

Development board for a certain APU?


----------



## emissary42 (Jan 26, 2018)

AMD Armorhead http://vrzone.com/articles/exclusive-amds-fm1-desktop-test-board-pictured/12096.html


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 28, 2018)

I just remembered this thread... I shall return in several hours time with a real closeup.... i7 950

5X magnification , it didnt turn out as nice as I wanted but it will do.


----------



## emissary42 (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Fouquin (Feb 5, 2018)

emissary42 said:


> View attachment 96377



I saw one of these on eBay sometime last year and was very close to winning it. Turns out there are people willing to spend way more than I on sample gear though.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## emissary42 (Feb 7, 2018)

Fouquin said:


> I saw one of these on eBay sometime last year and was very close to winning it. Turns out there are people willing to spend way more than I on sample gear though.


Yeah, that happens to most collectors every now and then. You think you are going all out with your bet and then someone just bids ten times higher than that. All you can do is Just accept that it wasn't meant to be and move on


----------



## khemist (Feb 15, 2018)

Will try and get a better pic in the daylight.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 22, 2018)

Pardon the potato shot but this is whats next on an all new test bench!


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 23, 2018)

We going to see a review soon then Crazy looks like some interesting WC gear there


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 23, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> We going to see a review soon then Crazy looks like some interesting WC gear there


Yeah its the next review I am working on. Test bench just got rebuild and I have finished rebenching coolers.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 23, 2018)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Yeah its the next review I am working on. Test bench just got rebuild and I have finished rebenching coolers.



Sweet


----------



## HammerON (Feb 28, 2018)

Not the sexiest motherboard IMO, but here ya go:










Here is the CPU and water block to go with it.


----------



## khemist (Mar 20, 2018)

Picked up a 1080ti block and replacement cpu block top.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 20, 2018)

khemist said:


> Picked up a 1080ti block and replacement cpu block top.


Nice. Is the smaller one a CPU block?


----------



## khemist (Mar 20, 2018)

Yes, it's a replacement top, screws on to the base.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 20, 2018)

HammerON said:


> Not the sexiest motherboard IMO, but here ya go:


I'd say that's a damn nice board. Seeing SAS but no SATA. Are you planning on using adapters?


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 20, 2018)

Here's a nice low light RGB


----------



## emissary42 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 21, 2018)

a VERY "snug" case


----------



## HammerON (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2018)

Dont think i posted these yet.I was very happy to see that the power phase heat sinks on the motherboard are actually metallic (possibly aluminum but im not 100% sure) and not plastic or some other flimsy crap


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## HammerON (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## khemist (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 27, 2018)

emissary42 said:


>


Nice picture. What are we looking at though? The heatsink and IDE plugs are throwing me off.


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice picture. What are we looking at though? The heatsink and IDE plugs are throwing me off.


From @emissary42 's system specs it looks like an *Abit IX48-GT3*

https://bacsis-tuning.hu/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/CIMG2710.jpg


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 28, 2018)

Norton said:


> From @emissary42 's system specs it looks like an *Abit IX48-GT3*
> https://bacsis-tuning.hu/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/CIMG2710.jpg


That's a nice looking board! Never seen it before. Which sucks, I loved Abit! Was it a good performer?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


>



That's beautiful!


----------



## witkazy (Mar 28, 2018)

Little something for my new scratch build.


----------



## khemist (Mar 28, 2018)

New psu cable extensions, no more nasty USB3 either.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 28, 2018)

khemist said:


> New psu cable extensions, no more nasty USB3 either.


That is a beautiful work of art!


----------



## khemist (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks!.


----------



## emissary42 (Mar 29, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice picture. What are we looking at though? The heatsink and IDE plugs are throwing me off.


In the picture that was my IX48-MAX. The GT3 wouldn't have the X next to the tiger head logo.



lexluthermiester said:


> That's a nice looking board! Never seen it before. Which sucks, I loved Abit! Was it a good performer?


The bios support was not really there for last abit models. So the board itself is more of a collectors item for me. For any quick benches I'll just grab a P5E3, with those at least it doesn't bother me if I accidentially blow one up^^


----------



## witkazy (Mar 29, 2018)

Kinda sexy in its own way, well beauty is in the eye of beholder i guess


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 29, 2018)

My old 7970 shortly after its launch date paired with 2500k at 4.8ghz... good times, she was a good lass she was, should have never sold her.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 29, 2018)

witkazy said:


> Kinda sexy in its own way, well beauty is in the eye of beholder i guess View attachment 98957


I can agree with this.


lynx29 said:


> My old 7970 shortly after its launch date paired with 2500k at 4.8ghz... good times, she was a good lass she was, should have never sold her.


I love Artic's Accelero line. Great stuff!


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 29, 2018)

witkazy said:


> Kinda sexy in its own way, well beauty is in the eye of beholder i guess View attachment 98957


Aw, the sticker doesn't have the Vega logo


----------



## witkazy (Mar 29, 2018)

_JP_ said:


> Aw, the sticker doesn't have the Vega logo


Yep, it's totally useless now im half expecting "no video output" message


----------



## fredz77 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2018)

The most beautiful motherboard I have ever owned.








Retired one of my R9 290's the other day.  Removed the block and that gpu die sure looks purdy,


----------



## witkazy (Apr 1, 2018)

I Love the smell of new mobo in the morning


----------



## witkazy (Apr 3, 2018)

Masterair G100M has landed


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 4, 2018)

witkazy said:


> Masterair G100M has landedView attachment 99246


You gotta show us once it's installed!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## witkazy (Apr 20, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> You gotta show us once it's installed!


It's going to take a while , busy busy busy have to finish case first (scratch build):


----------



## Johan45 (May 8, 2018)

Here's a couple from my bench session on the weekend


----------



## Caring1 (May 10, 2018)

manofthem said:


> The most beautiful motherboard I have ever owned.


I just received the X399 ThreadRipper version today, and if a Motherboard can be beautiful, this is it.
I'm actually storing it away safely packed, and probably wont even use it.
I'm going to get an X370 Taichi also for general usage.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 10, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> I just received the X399 ThreadRipper version today, and if a Motherboard can be beautiful, this is it.
> I'm actually storing it away safely packed, and probably wont even use it.
> I'm going to get an X370 Taichi also for general usage.



I am getting sooo jelly seeing AsRock's Taichi boards wish I had one instead of my Gigabyte Aorus Z270X-Gaming 7, if I go Skylake-X I will go with a Taichi still strongly thinking about changning my board out even it might just be a waste of money


----------



## cadaveca (May 11, 2018)

Now it’s this


----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2018)

Hey, one of those sticks is backwards man


----------



## cadaveca (May 11, 2018)

HammerON said:


> Hey, one of those sticks is backwards man


















whoops.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 12, 2018)

HammerON said:


> Hey, one of those sticks is backwards man


Just the LED hood was backwards. Surely the ram itself was fine..


----------



## HammerON (May 12, 2018)

I am aware. I just like messing with Dave


----------



## witkazy (May 12, 2018)

HammerON said:


> I am aware. I just like messing with Dave


That remind's me :


----------



## khemist (May 12, 2018)




----------



## lexluthermiester (May 16, 2018)

khemist said:


>


That is pretty!


----------



## HammerON (May 18, 2018)




----------



## HammerON (May 21, 2018)

Sorry not the best pics.  Had to use cellphone as the Nikon is in the shop


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 31, 2018)

The day has come for custom water cooling again. Waiting on resevoir / pump / rad and some fans.


----------



## biffzinker (May 31, 2018)

Surprisingly @HammerON , I liked what you did with the posted photos even with a smartphone.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice reflection from UV LED strip lights


----------



## khemist (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## HammerON (Jun 27, 2018)

Still waiting on the Nikon...
However, installed a monoblock on my ASUS Strix motherboard, so cell phone pic it is.


----------



## khemist (Jun 27, 2018)

Very nice!, how are the temps?, what are you cooling?.


----------



## TonybonJoby (Jun 27, 2018)

These beauties got here today, scored them on Ebay for $299.99. Little dirty and scruffed, but guy said it worked, now to clean it and find a cooler to verify!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 27, 2018)

khemist said:


> Very nice!, how are the temps?, what are you cooling?.


Cooling a i9 7980XE.  Running BOINC at 100% on all cores/threads, temps are similar to what they were with the EK Supremacy Elite 2011 v3 I was using.  But VRM temps are down from almost 90c (and higher) to around 57c.  CPU temps are around 50c with the CPU set at 3.4GHz on all cores.  I was having issues with the system becoming unresponsive and so I switched out the EVGA 650 with my trusty 'ol Corsair 1200AX and replaced the water block with this monoblock.
I wanted to go with rigid tubing; however, I have so much water cooling crap for soft tubing and do not want to spend more money.  I do like the rigid tubing looks.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 28, 2018)

TonybonJoby said:


> These beauties got here today, scored them on Ebay for $299.99.


  How come these bargains are never there when I look?


----------



## TonybonJoby (Jun 28, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> How come these bargains are never there when I look?



I was itching for a threadripper and saw this one, had no hesitation hitting that buy button when they said it worked and free returns no matter what lol


----------



## witkazy (Jul 1, 2018)

Little ssd that could


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 17, 2018)

Well I've only had it for a month but I couldn't resist seeing it naked...MX-4'd it and it lowered my temps 5C but the unabashed nudity heated me up...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 17, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> but the unabashed nudity heated me up...


You tech perv you.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 30, 2018)

Not the sexiest pic of two new components


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 30, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> Not the sexiest pic of two new components
> 
> View attachment 104628


Very nice!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 30, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Very nice!



The cpu ofc


----------



## emissary42 (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## HammerON (Aug 2, 2018)

Now that is a sexy shot


----------



## Dinnercore (Aug 2, 2018)

A little bit dated:







And a really old intel product:






It´s an UV-EPROM with 128k . Two-line control and already JEDEC-approved.
Not 100% sure about it´s real age, but the year 1982 is stamped on there.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 2, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> And a really old intel product:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful thing, regardless of age.


----------



## peche (Aug 3, 2018)

sexy enough? 

Regards,


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 3, 2018)

So due to a bit of a Ram Fetish I have...   That is definitely A Sexy Pic...


emissary42 said:


>


----------



## Dinnercore (Aug 11, 2018)

Is this even SFW?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 11, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> Is this even SFW?


Oh, naked Vega die.. That's just naughty! Easy tiger..


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 3, 2018)

Today it was finally time to take apart my FX-Rig. Hadn´t turned it on for weeks and it just set there as a strange 3rd system as back-up for the back-up. Mainly just because there are 5 years of awesome memories connected to this one and looking at the power on time of the drive it was nearly 40% of those 5 years up and running.
Now I´ll sell that TA970XE board, the 16GB DDR3 and the cooler as a combo, but I have to keep the CPU.






It will join my trusted and still working Athlon 64 X2 6000+, which was my first own PC and served me well for more then 7 years. Oh the nostalgia hits hard. I only cried a little bit tho, I´m strong.


----------



## itsakjt (Sep 8, 2018)

Had to take apart PC due to an issue. Here goes:
















And in case some of you didn't know, the Southbridge heatsink actually has provision for this - ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger:


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 21, 2018)

This thread fell asleep. Waky waky


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 1, 2018)

Similar one made me a PC gamer.. and as you can see, this is also modified and unlocked like I had back then


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 4, 2018)

New power supply for the CPU cooler test bench.


----------



## Supercrit (Oct 4, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> Well I've only had it for a month but I couldn't resist seeing it naked...MX-4'd it and it lowered my temps 5C but the unabashed nudity heated me up...


Sapphire even printed the PCB where you are not supposed to see, I mean, the screws must have stickers that say warranty void if removed.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 5, 2018)

Whats in the Box ?
this




and its going with this




One Res/Pump needed  coming soon i hope


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 6, 2018)

Some nice pictures. Can't believe this thread is still going. Brought back some memories looking at page 1. Alot has changed since it started in 2008.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 6, 2018)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Some nice pictures. Can't believe this thread is still going. Brought back some memories looking at page 1. Alot has changed since it started in 2008.


Yeah, a lot has changed in the last decade! Good stuff.


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2018)

dj-electric said:


>


LOL! You tease!


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 28, 2018)

Bargain for £50 delivered one month old


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 4, 2018)

Shes not decent cuz im giving her a bath, but i snapped a pic anyway


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 5, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Shes not decent cuz im giving her a bath, but i snapped a pic anyway


Easy tiger.. LOL!


----------



## emissary42 (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Athlonite (Nov 10, 2018)

Nice ram <mushkin make some nice gear that's what I'm using at the moment it's their Black line DDR3-2400Mhz


----------



## emissary42 (Nov 10, 2018)

They did make some nice memory back in the days. However nowadays that is a very different story, where even their "high end" models barely compete with other manufacturers mainstream offerings.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Nov 10, 2018)

Not sure if this is sexy or not guys but I got her naked : )





And with clothes on : )


----------



## Komshija (Nov 10, 2018)

The prettiest mice I've ever seen.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 10, 2018)

Komshija said:


> The prettiest mice I've ever seen.



would not look out of place if it was a Sci-fi Shuttle Craft


----------



## Komshija (Nov 11, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> would not look out of place if it was a Sci-fi Shuttle Craft


It's from the future designed by Marty McFly.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## emissary42 (Dec 3, 2018)

Maybe not the sexiest, but pretty close at least (made it for another thread):


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 4, 2018)

This picture of my 970 Evo all dressed up ended up being much better than I intended.


----------



## khemist (Dec 9, 2018)

Was having a problem with 3600mhz trident Z mem so swapped it out for some Gigabyte aorus stuff.



















The great thing about this memory is they supply you with two dummy sticks so you can fill up all four slots but only use 2x8gb sticks and it's Silver/Grey to match the rest of my build.


----------



## Fouquin (Jan 7, 2019)

Getting PhysXal… Phys-X-ical? Physics-al?


----------



## Dinnercore (Jan 28, 2019)

Farewell buddy, today I raise my glass for you. The past year and months were great, I cared for you since launch day but it is time to let go. May you find a good home.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 29, 2019)

Dinnercore said:


> Farewell buddy, today I raise my glass for you. The past year and months were great, I cared for you since launch day but it is time to let go. May you find a good home.
> 
> 
> View attachment 115267


Already? That's still a damn good CPU. Are you upgrading?


----------



## Dinnercore (Jan 29, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Already? That's still a damn good CPU. Are you upgrading?



I know, but the reason I´m selling it is exactly that it´s still a good chip. It will only decrease in price like most hardware does and I used the system less and less after I did my threadripper build. I´ve now moved over to that TR4 build for gaming too so I don´t need hardware like this lieing around with no use. I thought about making it a dedicated crunching system but that would be a waste of fast Samsung B-Die memory and I need the PSU for my testbench. 
This is the first CPU that I sold, all the other ones I used until they became obsolete to the point where you could literally trade them for a bag of potatos, so I kept them


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 29, 2019)

My friends RX580 8GB I ordered for him.  Sapphire RX580 Nitro+

It really is a beautiful card.  $300 CAD.  Two games too (one of them mine, RE2 remake).  Calling Newegg now cause I didn't get email with codes.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 29, 2019)

Did someone say Close-UPs?


----------



## emissary42 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 9, 2019)

been a long time since I rock and rolled...


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 21, 2019)

The telephoto lens on my new phone is great for close up pictures like these...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My old 128GB ADATA SU800 M.2 SSD





The 4GB of Samsung PC3-10600 that was originally installed in my laptop from high school.





The back of my reference GTX 480.

I need to figure out how to improve the lighting. I think that's the one thing preventing these pictures from being really good.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 21, 2019)

Just hold up a flashlight when taking the picture.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2019)

How could i forget this thread when i got my new keycaps...


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 22, 2019)

Nice Keys,.....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2019)

Mussels said:


> How could i forget this thread when i got my new keycaps...


Oh come on now, don't just post the thumbnail, post the full size image.


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 22, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh come on now, don't just post the thumbnail, post the full size image.


It's 2.4MB in size. You want bigger?

Maybe you mean to post a pic of the whole Keyboard.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2019)

attachments seem to give the better quality, have some more









They dont look good when the keyboards powered off or in bright light, but look amazing when lit up in the dark


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2019)

Mussels said:


> attachments seem to give the better quality, have some more


Very nice! I like the raised QWEASD keys. Do they get in the way of typing?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Very nice! I like the raised QWEASD keys. Do they get in the way of typing?



i have no issues with typing as the center of the keys is flat, it just helps fingers rolling off for WASD gaming - those keys came in the box with the keyboard, its a corsair thing


----------



## The N (Mar 22, 2019)

I love to check out new and exquisite CPU coolers. GamerStorm Captain 240 PRO is one beauty.


----------



## Komshija (Mar 22, 2019)

The N said:


> GamerStorm Captain 240 PRO is one beauty.


 I agree. I also consider Deepcool's Captain EX very similar Captain Pro as the most beautiful AIO coolers. A little bit too much RGB for my taste, but everything else just look amazing. Still, I consider Deepcool Captain EX 240 GRB White as the most beautiful out there. It's seriously underrated cooler.


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 24, 2019)

Here are some sexy pics of this Pentium E5200 I pulled from a computer I found at the thrift store today...








Love this telephoto lens.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 24, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Here are some sexy pics of this Pentium E5200 I pulled from a computer I found at the thrift store today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That CPU is flawless. Not a scratch on the IHS. Did it have a thermal pad instead of compound?


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 24, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That CPU is flawless. Not a scratch on the IHS. Did it have a thermal pad instead of compound?


Nope, had a perfect amount of thermal paste on it. The cooler was one with a square of thermal paste preapplied, and the copper slug in the middle left a perfect circle in the middle of the IHS.


----------



## Dinnercore (Mar 24, 2019)

Wow, but @lexluthermiester is right that is one flawless looking IHS. This is what my E8500 looks like after starting to lap it. Note that my lapping scratches are left to right and those pits from top to bottom are from the previous cooler or I don´t know what. They were visible like this even with the etching still on it and note that dark spot, that is a hole in the IHS, looking like someone stabbed it with the tip of a knife...




This is more what I had expected to see @sam_86314


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 24, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That CPU is flawless. Not a scratch on the IHS. Did it have a thermal pad instead of compound?


Considering the percentage of the population doesnt know anything about the hardware inside a computer it's not a big surprise.


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 24, 2019)

Judging by how the computer's SSD was just sitting in the external 3.5" bay (not screwed down or anything, but still plugged in), I'd imagine the original owner wasn't very tech savvy. The cooler still had the original square of preapplied thermal paste. I'm sure I'm the first person to even see the CPU since the system left Lenovo's factory.

Personally, I take pride in my computer being properly assembled and organized.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 24, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Judging by how the computer's SSD was just sitting in the external 3.5" bay (not screwed down or anything, but still plugged in), I'd imagine the original owner wasn't very tech savvy.


I'm guessing old spinning rust has out lived it's useful life if the non tech savvy user knows about a SSD or IT installed it.


----------



## s3thra (Mar 24, 2019)

My rig


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 24, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Personally, I take pride in my computer being properly assembled and organized.


Same here.



biffzinker said:


> I'm guessing old spinning rust has out lived it's useful life if the non tech savvy user knows about a SSD or IT installed it.


Not at all. Until high capacity(4TB+) SSD's become cost effective and more durable, mechanical drives will still have purpose. I predict HDD's will be around for at least another decade or more.


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 24, 2019)

I just bought a Hitachi 5 TB drive for storage on my 9900K rig. There are two 1TB SSDs for my OS to reside on. 

I'll be able to use HDD spinners for years still.


----------



## s3thra (Mar 29, 2019)

Naked R9 270X:


----------



## witkazy (Mar 29, 2019)

s3thra said:


> Naked R9 270X:
> 
> View attachment 119769


Cute, but whats with thermal paste land slide ?Tad too much me thinks ,especially that color indicates it may be conductive


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 29, 2019)

witkazy said:


> Cute, but whats with thermal paste land slide ?Tad too much me thinks ,especially that color indicates it may be conductive


I might be missing something(and forgive me if I am), what are you referring to?


----------



## witkazy (Mar 29, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I might be missing something(and forgive me if I am), what are you referring to?





Somehow it seems to me like much too much ,zoom in to red area please,cheers.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2019)

thats just stock paste, it always looks like that, in those locations


----------



## witkazy (Mar 29, 2019)

Mussels said:


> thats just stock paste, it always looks like that, in those locations


my bad then


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 29, 2019)

RealNeil said:


> I just bought a Hitachi 5 TB drive for storage on my 9900K rig. There are two 1TB SSDs for my OS to reside on.
> 
> I'll be able to use HDD spinners for years still.



I've got 12686.5 GB 12.6TB (6742.2 GB free) only 500GB's of that is SSD the rest is spinning rust


----------



## s3thra (Mar 29, 2019)

Mussels said:


> thats just stock paste, it always looks like that, in those locations


Yeah it's just the stock paste. Hardened crud from the factory.


----------



## emissary42 (Mar 29, 2019)

ATI Radeon X1900 XT VRM


----------



## s3thra (Mar 30, 2019)

My daily driver, captured before I had taken the AM4 retention brackets off the motherboard.


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 5, 2019)

My dad came back from work today with two Core 2 Duo E8600's, so I threw one in the $20 ThinkCentre




Not as pristine as the E5200, but still good looking. 

Also found a $5 LED desk lamp at Walmart. Great for lighting the shots (like this one).


----------



## Robert B (Apr 5, 2019)

AMD Athlon - Black tuxedo.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 6, 2019)

s3thra said:


> My daily driver, captured before I had taken the AM4 retention brackets off the motherboard.
> 
> View attachment 119906


haha.. nice, can i use it for wallpaper?


----------



## s3thra (Apr 6, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> haha.. nice, can i use it for wallpaper?


Be my guest


----------



## SensysGaming (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 6, 2019)

Internal tube just dropped inside the photon reservoir. Oh dear. I need to drain the system....


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2019)

Got my new not-ram today for that RGB aesthetic


----------



## Dinnercore (Apr 24, 2019)

A lapped Xeon X5270 on my bench:






And some more close-ups:


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 24, 2019)

Old 780ti...


----------



## Eskimonster (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## The N (Apr 27, 2019)

Adata XPG SX8200 PRO NVMe SSD


----------



## sam_86314 (May 6, 2019)

Hope this counts as hardware.

Printed these CPU cases out of PLA for my E5200 and spare E8600 today. Each one took about 40 minutes to print at 20% infill on my Anet A8.




STL is here: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2441017


----------



## Eskimonster (May 7, 2019)

My contest 2 spot 

 winner board at Techpowerup


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 7, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Hope this counts as hardware.
> 
> Printed these CPU cases out of PLA for my E5200 and spare E8600 today. Each one took about 40 minutes to print at 20% infill on my Anet A8.
> 
> ...


Easily qualifies. Custom made hotness, very cool!


----------



## HUSKIE (May 7, 2019)

Skylake X, MSI sea hawk 1080 on lian li 011 dymanic


----------



## puma99dk| (May 9, 2019)

I finally manage to track down another 16GB kit of these Geil DragonRAM DDR4 they were pricey now I can finally get 32GB of ram which been a dream of this kit for a long time.

I know these are PC4-32000 and my other kit is PC4-24000 but they can both do 3000mhz for now maybe later I will try out 4000mhz on all 4 see how my AsRock Z370 Taichi and Intel Core i7-8086K Coffee Cups say to it


----------



## emissary42 (May 11, 2019)




----------



## puma99dk| (May 11, 2019)

@biffzinker is that smiley for the pillow or ram?   

Earlier this week I got this small box home running PFSense, it's AMD GX-412TC Jaguar 1Ghz Quad-core, 4gigs of DDR3-1333 DRam, 16GB SSD storage, 3xIntel I211AT Ethernet ports and 2xUSB 3.0. Link - https://pcengines.ch/apu2c4.htm


----------



## biffzinker (May 11, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> @biffzinker is that smiley for the pillow or ram?


For the RAM, they look snazzy even with no heatspreader.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 11, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> For the RAM, they look snazzy even with no heatspreader.



Yeah they are awesome looking and performing not many white blocks out their like these with white chips.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 11, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> @biffzinker is that smiley for the pillow or ram?
> 
> Earlier this week I got this small box home running PFSense, it's AMD GX-412TC Jaguar 1Ghz Quad-core, 4gigs of DDR3-1333 DRam, 16GB SSD storage, 3xIntel I211AT Ethernet ports and 2xUSB 3.0. Link - https://pcengines.ch/apu2c4.htm
> 
> View attachment 122681 View attachment 122682 View attachment 122683


What are you using that for?


----------



## puma99dk| (May 11, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> What are you using that for?



I was planning to use it as my new router if it could encrypt my connecting with a vpn but sadly the seller only talked about site-2-site vpn using OpenVPN with some custom values it can only do 80/50mbit and that's too slow for me and I am better off with like a Ubiquiti USG but I will see.

I wouldn't mind trying out OpenConnect or Wireguard but problem is when it's not a package for PFSense they don't attent to be so stable for me. I figured that out at work installing anything from SSH that's not meant for PFSense plays nice for awhile but not after time.


----------



## HammerON (May 22, 2019)




----------



## puma99dk| (May 25, 2019)

I got kinda tired of the cable drag and basic mess on my Logitech G502 Proteus Core so I picked this up on sale at the local supermarket normal price for black or white was £48 and online £43 but in the supermarket they have like 25% off Logitech mice these days so this was only £36 which is really nice price for me 

 
 

I am using a AAA to AA converter to get down in weight and it feels really different from the AA testing it a bit.

What is different is I loss one button on the side I could start/pause music on but that's shouldn't be a problem and the scroll wheel has changed too I have to get use to it.


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2019)

nice idea on the battery converter for less weight


----------



## puma99dk| (May 25, 2019)

Mussels said:


> nice idea on the battery converter for less weight



Thanks I saw it on YouTube Zy aka rocketjumpninja showed it in a video with Bryan from TechYesCity if I remember correct


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 25, 2019)

Mussels said:


> nice idea on the battery converter for less weight





puma99dk| said:


> Thanks I saw it on YouTube Zy aka rocketjumpninja showed it in a video with Bryan from TechYesCity if I remember correct


You'll be changing that battery every month though. Get yourself a set of AAA NiMH rechargeables as they will be the most cost efficient and perform the best.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 25, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> You'll be changing that battery every month though. Get yourself a set of AAA NiMH rechargeables as they will be the most cost efficient and perform the best.


I got these Duracells for free a and I have a bunch left so I will just use them they where free anyway.

After I might find some others plus I turn off the most when I don't use because it got on/off button underneath.


----------



## aQi (May 25, 2019)

I will post more....


----------



## biffzinker (May 25, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> I got kinda tired of the cable drag and basic mess on my Logitech G502 Proteus Core so I picked this up on sale at the local supermarket normal price for black or white was £48 and online £43 but in the supermarket they have like 25% off Logitech mice these days so this was only £36 which is really nice price for me
> 
> View attachment 123656 View attachment 123657
> View attachment 123658 View attachment 123659
> ...


That mouse pad though.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 25, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> That mouse pad though.


It was the cheapest I could get at the time and it looked fine and still does


----------



## dorsetknob (May 25, 2019)

Mussels said:


> nice idea on the battery converter for less weight


Basicly the Same thing that has been used on Ebay Scams ( not in this case) in the past to fool people buying Batterys


----------



## robot zombie (May 26, 2019)

This one came from the discordant annals of my Lightroom library. A 'mistake' of sorts, grabbed while experimenting with ways to get red LED's to show up as red instead of yellow/orange. Seems like they really easily overcome the red pixels on the sensor until somehow that trickles out into the blue/green ones in the clusters... there's just so much light coming off of such a small area that they still register as white, even if they are mostly red light. The centermost LED's are always the brightest, so they shift white first. I don't know if that's really how it works, but that's how it behaves. Lower the exposure and they turn more red, from edges in. Or maybe it's helpful to think of it in luminosity values. Values over 100% clip as white. It's like trying to take pictures with the midday sky in the background. Very tricky.

Actually, this one was still very dark and orange to start. I was able to lower the contrast, pull the shadows, and tweak the colors a little bit. Still not gonna work for what I want, but seems to work here! Modern DSLR's really do pick up a ton more information than you see.

What I'm ultimately trying to do is get the whole build pretty much in the dark, with all of the dark components and case interior still exposed enough to see the details, but the LED's not looking so bright that they blow out and cease to be red. Sort of a true to life contrast... or as close as a screen can replicate - basically what I see when I look down at my machine in very dim, ambient light. Easier said than done - contrast ratio is off the charts, but I know it is possible. If not through capture, then editing. I'm sure you all get how tricky capturing RGB'd machines can be. And I can tell you it doesn't get better with more capable equipment!

Eh, got one unexpectedly cool shot from it at least. Or I think it's pretty cool anyway. Way more dramatic than I meant (the original contrast is why I tossed it over a coupla weeks ago.) But it found a home anyway.





RGB TridentZ is probably the most over-featured RAM kit of all time. But not for no reason! They always look so clean.


----------



## micropage7 (May 26, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> I got kinda tired of the cable drag and basic mess on my Logitech G502 Proteus Core so I picked this up on sale at the local supermarket normal price for black or white was £48 and online £43 but in the supermarket they have like 25% off Logitech mice these days so this was only £36 which is really nice price for me
> 
> View attachment 123656 View attachment 123657
> View attachment 123658 View attachment 123659
> ...


nice, i move to wireless too since i fell too much cable on my desk
btw using AAA doesn't affect the performance?


----------



## puma99dk| (May 26, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> nice, i move to wireless too since i fell too much cable on my desk
> btw using AAA doesn't affect the performance?


No actually not I feel more precise with this then my old G502 but again new generation, smaller mouse, new switches and sensor.


----------



## Athlonite (May 26, 2019)

You should see if you can jerry the internals into the G502 body


----------



## puma99dk| (May 26, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> You should see if you can jerry the internals into the G502 body



Why? The size of the G305 is actually getting to me more and more using like the crawl technic using the most not like a flatpalm on the G502.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## JalleR (Jun 7, 2019)

My 5930K getting a Tan


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jun 20, 2019)

Here's a few oldies, two of the RTX2060/i5-9600k/A1000NVME/16GB Dominator 3200MT/s / before I sold it and bought the W3680 and OC'd it, the only thing I miss is USB3 and M.2 as my games run pratcically at no difference at all. Still awaiting Zen2 or if Intel ever make a new architechture that gives off a whole new Nehalem vibe.

The current Xeon will serve me well until some businesses throw out some LGA2011 v3/v4 Xeons 

Xeons W3680 12GB TC / i5-9600 Below / Random Saphhire RX 570 Nitro+




Older PC's below them further (in order). ( E8400 with 8800GTS - (Q2Q Q9550 @ 3.8Ghz with GTX 216) - (FX6300 750ti replaced by GTX770)



Got some older Althlon XP builds with the legendary Asus A7N8X board but those photo's have corrupted over 15-20 years hahahaha


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jun 21, 2019)

Finally found the blurry but old Athlon XP system, was cool in its time and think I had either a 6600GT or 7600GT in it, so long ago I can't fully remember.

However, I do remember the crappy Coolermaster Aero cooler and the mediocre overclocks you could get on those Athlons.I was pretty flush with cash at the  time and blew up several Bartons, 2 Thouroughbreds and a couple more trying to get over 2.6Ghz hahaha.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 21, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> Finally found the blurry but old Athlon XP system, was cool in its time and think I had either a 6600GT or 7600GT in it, so long ago I can't fully remember.
> 
> However, I do remember the crappy Coolermaster Aero cooler and the mediocre overclocks you could get on those Athlons.I was pretty flush with cash at the  time and blew up several Bartons, 2 Thouroughbreds and a couple more trying to get over 2.6Ghz hahaha.
> 
> View attachment 125433View attachment 125434


I had the socket 478 version of that heatsink. The blower was noisy as all hell(even more than I was able to deal with), but it was great at keeping the CPU cool enough to OC well. I had a Northwood 2.8ghz that clocked to 3.6ghz with that cooler.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 23, 2019)

Keeping in the trend of incessantly documenting every expensive thing I buy like some kinda wannabe pro reviewer, I brought out the DSLR for my first 'real' smartphone in a while. 













And a few trendier ones with LUT's for the Instagram kids. I'm like a artist for real. Except... actually the light was really, really bad and I had to salvage them somehow. 

















I gotta say, the Moto z4 is a legitimately nice phone. The $240 that Verizon is asking for it is absurdly low considering the performance, build and features. It's a Moto, so it has a super-solid build with decently performing parts inside, which are aided by the largely bloat-free Android variant. As a flagship model it can't compete, but as a midrange all-rounder, it's great. Everything I've always liked about their phones is pretty much there.

It's also kind of ugly, in a charming sort of way... like an ugly puppy. I can't explain what I like so much about the look. I think it's just that it has things on it that look completely out of place on a smartphone. Smartphones aren't supposed to have protrusions - and the last time I saw rows of contacts like that, they were on the battery for a barcode scanner gun. I get why people think it's fugly but I like it. Makes it look more like a utility device without totally killing the sleekness of its dark-gray frosted gorilla glass and anodized aluminum. Definitely a very distinctive phone.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 23, 2019)

I think the MotoZ4 is very cool looking. Stylish, purposeful clean looks. If I needed a phone, this one would be getting serious consideration.


----------



## Samiam66 (Jun 23, 2019)

Been married so long ..Cant remember what sexy looks like


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 23, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I think the MotoZ4 is very cool looking. Stylish, purposeful clean looks. If I needed a phone, this one would be getting serious consideration.


Spot on. And that's really the thing. What makes it stand out visually is actually there for a reason - it's not just garnishing. The protruding camera and contact pad array actually have a functional reason for being that way.

And on the flip side, the matte, etched-glass back panel and smooth anodized aluminum trim give the phone a businesslike sophistication (not to mention, it feels really good in the hand - luxurious enough to convince someone it's up in the $800 range.) So it manages to look really unique without being overdone at all. It really is all business, like a Motorola should be. It's one of those things where you pick it up, look at it, and think "Now this is a serious piece of kit." In all honesty, that was the initial sell for me. It really looks intriguing and feels high-quality. I'm into it. Kind of love-it or hate-it. It's a different kind of sexy... understated, yet unique. Both me and the guy at the store were seeing it for the first time and just looking at each other like "Okay... that is actually _nice._"

The performance is one of those those things you have to experience to really get. Everything with these phones is just so smooth and quick. Like, "oh, man" it feels so good. You think your high-end phone is smooth and maybe it actually does game better, but for the rest of the time you'll be surprised when a new midrange Moto handset actually _feels_ better. My favorite thing about Moto phones is how they tend to be much more responsive in general use than even a lot of the high-end phones... even with slightly weaker SoC's, because of how light and well-optimized their software always is. They hardly ever bog down. Either they do it well or not at all. It's midrange, not weak, so it'll still do a whole lot very easily. Their trick is that they don't try to make the phone seem fancier than it is with software bloat, so they don't always need the fastest hardware to get a lot done and provide a good experience. That's a big one for me... so many companies get that _so_ wrong, requiring gutting/rooting to get your money's worth in raw performance. Motorolas actually run at their best out of the box.

Good storage built-in - 128GB, compounded with an SD card slot, which I'm sad to say is a big deal now. All phones should have this! That and a headphone jack, which it also has.

Battery life is exceptional, and can be made over-the-top with the newer turbocharge battery pack mod. I remember when you could carry a spare battery for your phone. And then we moved away from removable batteries to charger packs and all forms of ghetto supplementary batteries that you could strap/velcro to your phone. Moto's solution is elegant... it attaches neatly to the phone and even supports fast charging. I love that. You pretty much keep your spare on the phone at all times... possibly only charging every few days at times. And then you could charge that with your portable battery and drop off of the earth for days!

The display is really nice, too. 1080 is more than enough for a screen of its size to look crisp and sharp. The colors and blacks are stellar. It's one of those phone screens that legitimately looks better than a lot of monitors. Also, I've seen mixed reports, but for me the in-display fingerprint sensor has never failed and it's really no slower than swiping to unlock. Either index finger or thumb works, no matter how I hold the phone or what angle.

The camera is respectable, even if it's using that pixel consolidation, effectively rendering it a functional 12mp, not 48. Still, it captures great images. I don't care because I'm a photographer with actual gear, so if I want to take nice photos I use that, whereas snapshots don't need to be amazing.

Call quality is very good, as are the data speeds on the Verizon 4G network here. The speakers suck, but what are you gonna do? JBL makes a sweet speaker mod for that. I don't know the DAC/opamp combo, but whatever it is sounds pretty good. I'm picky about that. But I'm not tempted to slap on a USB-C headphone amp like I often have with others.

Only downside I've seen is that it probably won't get Android 11, as @biffzinker pointed out to me. Other than that, it is the definition of a no-bullshit handset. Very capable, having no major compromises on its generally high-quality feel and experience. If all you want is a solid, nice-looking phone that feels really good to use, it's an easy buy. The Motorola experience still hold up for those who favor down-to-earth utility over fancy specialized features. It's "newest and most innovative" versus "most consistent and reliable" with that decision.

I'd easily recommend it to anybody wanting one... though the asking price for unlocked ones is steep right now. For me, it would still be worth it. Some might feel they're missing out. I'm a meat-and-potatoes kind of guy. Don't compromise on simple, staple things and I'm happy. Often the ones with the newest, bestest stuff screw-up one or two of those things at some point. I would say either buy used when they start appearing, or sign up with Verizon and get it for $10/mo. That is a no-brainer upgrade imo.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 23, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Good storage built-in - 128GB, compounded with an SD card slot, which I'm sad to say is a big deal now. All phones should have this! That and a headphone jack, which it also has.


And a lack of those is a deal-breaker for many, including me. I might just have to take a longer look.



Samiam66 said:


> Been married so long ..Cant remember what sexy looks like
> 
> View attachment 125542


Welcome to the TPU forums and the clubhouse!


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jun 23, 2019)

Fan broke on my GTYX 260-216 so I ghetto-modded it, pic is off the test run before shrink wrap

.

In disassembly mode (on top of an 8800GTX box



Installed in system and running cooler and quite a bit quieteer weirdly, managed a better OC from this as well . 



Floppy Disk Clock since they're of no use nowadays.



Sexy Close-up of an RX57 Nitro+ (One of the best looking AIB cards IMHO - sat next to a highly overclockable GTX660OEM with GK104 die in it.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 28, 2019)

Hardware at work (night sh*t)


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 28, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Hardware at work (night sh*t)View attachment 125832View attachment 125830View attachment 125831View attachment 125833View attachment 125834


Unexpected for this thread, but it works?


----------



## Valantar (Jun 28, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Hardware at work (night sh*t)
> [snip]


I don't know what image hosting service you're using, but loading those pictures pretty much broke the entire thread for me. As in: I'm a couple of minutes into this, and they still haven't loaded fully. And it's not my internet connection that's at fault - a simultaneous speedtest measured >70Mbps. They're not even that large, but in general, posting multiple >3MB photos in a single post is ... not that good of an idea. Slows everything down. I'm very happyI'm not reading this on my phone.


What I came here to share: the insides of my recently completed "stuff a GPU into a tiny Optiplex" mod. Not much clearance, but it works!


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 28, 2019)

> I don't know what image hosting service you're using, but loading those pictures pretty much broke the entire thread for me. As in: I'm a couple of minutes into this, and they still haven't loaded fully. And it's not my internet connection that's at fault - a simultaneous speedtest measured >70Mbps. They're not even that large, but in general, posting multiple >3MB photos in a single post is ... not that good of an idea. Slows everything down. I'm very happyI'm not reading this on my phone.



your internet connection or your phone are slow to see those pics and i'm not even using hosting FYI.. i took them directly from my phone..


----------



## Valantar (Jun 28, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> your internet connection or your phone are slow to see those pics and i'm not even using hosting FYI.. i took them directly from my phone..


So you uploaded them directly to TPU? That would explain it, I doubt TPU is willing to pay for fast image hosting for its users. And as I said, I _wasn't_ reading this on my phone, and my internet connection was barely in use while the images were loading (I wouldn't have been able to run a >70Mbps speedtest while the images were loading if that was the case, would I?). I'd recommend using Imgur or something similar in the future.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 28, 2019)

> So you uploaded them directly to TPU? That would explain it



Absolutely.....


----------



## Jetster (Jun 28, 2019)

I would recommend not using anything but TPU image hosting. I have no issues viewing these photos and they load instantly. It's something else going on. Its not TPU

The main reason I like TPU is when Im at work all image hosting sites are blocked. But not TPU

Maybe the country make a diff, but in the US is fast

Just make them smaller


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 28, 2019)

Told Yah. I used phone often more than my pc..


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 28, 2019)

Replaced the thermal paste on the free GTX 780 Ti in the hopes that it would help with the issues the card has (it didn't).

At least I got this picture of it. If only it worked as well as it looks.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jun 29, 2019)

I traded my Vega 56 reference with GTX 1070 Katana plus some cash. This single slot beast gives a nostalgic feels on older single slot card that I have like X1800GTO and 9600GT.





Some hefty copper behind the grille, this card weight more than it looks.




The controversial blower fan. To be honest blower fan has come a long way, even at 75% I can barely hear it and only be loud at 100% but doesn't sound like a jet turbine like older blower fan do.




This card is a later revision with backplate. Looks better than bare PCB. It even have thermal pads to cool down the memory as well!




Final shot, nice array of capacitor banks behind the GPU.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 29, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> I traded my Vega 56 reference with GTX 1070 Katana plus some cash. This single slot beast gives a nostalgic feels on older single slot card that I have like X1800GTO and 9600GT.
> 
> View attachment 125873
> 
> ...


Excellent!


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 29, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Keeping in the trend of incessantly documenting every expensive thing I buy like some kinda wannabe pro reviewer, I brought out the DSLR for my first 'real' smartphone in a while.
> 
> View attachment 125526
> 
> ...


nice clean shot. what camera that you use?


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 29, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> nice clean shot. what camera that you use?


Thanks! I put in some time for sure lol. The shots where I was holding the phone in my hand were extremely difficult to get right... dialing everything in and then trying to put the right thing in that super-narrow focal range and holding it there. Not to mention being stuck with pretty low shutter speeds. I was lucky to stick them on the first couple of tries. I have 3rd party firmware that tells me the DOF range I have wherever my focus is set at whatever aperture to help me figure out where to set my focus and where to hold the phone - it tells you how many ft/in away the start and end of the usable focal range are from you.

Camera is really nothing special as far as DSLR's go. My setup is pretty spartan. Just a Canon T3i and a couple of cheap prime lenses for these shots. Most were shot with their 24mm and maybe a couple with the updated nifty fifty so really, pretty basic. It's a setup costing around $500 all in all. They go pretty wide-open... the 50mm goes all the way up to f/1.8 while the 24 goes to f/2.8 and the aperture blades make for some decent bokeh, so you can really go for that narrow-DOF, "pro" look with them.

You can really get some nice images out of it... nobody's gonna know it's nearly a 10-year-old camera. Some pretty nice Canon lenses for it in the $100-$300 range, too... plenty of fine used ones out there for cheaper, too. The camera will make you work for your images sometimes... the sensor is fine, resolution-wise with decent DR and blah blah, but the low-light performance is just passable. Completely workable, but you have to plan and edit carefully. But I will say that once you get a feel for it, there really aren't too many shots you can't get.


----------



## aQi (Jun 29, 2019)

Sorry fellows iv been busy lately. Anyway some fresh ones


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## aQi (Jul 5, 2019)

Asus Rampage Formula.


----------



## Valantar (Jul 5, 2019)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Asus Rampage Formula.View attachment 126174View attachment 126175View attachment 126176


I used to have that board! Socket 775 X48 Rampage Formula, right? Served me very, very well for nearly a decade, including keeping my C2Q Q9450 @3.52GHz 24/7 for the last year or two (with a Hyper 212 Evo, no less). The chipset/VRM heatsink gets _hot_, but that didn't matter much for me. Terrible/nonexistent fan control, though, but otherwise I loved that board. Sold off the board+CPU+RAM a while later, to a dad with a kid born in 2008 who wanted to build a PC as old as the kid was


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 7, 2019)

Was kind of torn on where to post these because they are super-nostalgic, but also sexy... and also close-up. Or at least I think hardware like this is sexy. The coolest thing about these old, through-hole PCB's is the way that light passes through and gets diffused.

Really huge find for me. Came out of one of the first PC's I ever had contact with, and one of the first I ever took apart. This card is a column-expander for an Apple II - gives you 80 instead of the usual 40. I happened to spot it at work snooping around in a very dusty network closet, hidden under a thick blanket of fuzz. Knew immediately what it was. I was shocked to see it there, as this facility tossed-out the dozens of Apple II's that they used to have back in '95. I know this because two of them wound up in my house when I was very young and would be the beginning of my infatuation with PC's. I'm guessing somebody found it, not knowing what it was and thought it must belong with the router and firewall for the main building. Lucky me! Next, I'll be finding a full Apple II in the attic... and THEN maybe I'll post in the nostalgic hardware thread


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 7, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Was kind of torn on where to post these because they are super-nostalgic, but also sexy... and also close-up.


These would likely fit better over in the nostalgic hardware thread;








						TPU's Nostalgic Hardware Club
					

Ready for some old school action?  Voodoo4 4500 AGP vs GeForce 256 SDR No TnL really hurts Voodoo...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 7, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> These would likely fit better over in the nostalgic hardware thread;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Difficult call. I've noticed people post old stuff in here now and again, usually with images done in more of a showoffy way. It's confusing to me because I could see it fitting in both, just because in my case it also happens to be very old hardware. It's one of those things where one thread is very open-ended... it could be new or it could be old, so long as it is pretty close-ups. Whereas the other one is very narrow in the opposite way... the pictures can be however you like so long as the subject is old hardware.

I'm still not 100% on putting them here, myself. But I chose to do so on the basis that they're high-quality close-ups that people who aren't specifically into older hardware might appreciate as well. It's not just for that crowd. That was pretty much the deciding factor... maybe expose some people who might not give attention to things that I personally think are cool otherwise, rather than preaching to the choir who already knows. They're meant to be for everyone, not just the nostalgic hardware nerds.

That said, I may still have it moved  Or... if enough people would rather they be there I wouldn't complain if they happened to get moved.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 7, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Difficult call. I've noticed people post old stuff in here now and again, usually with images done in more of a showoffy way. It's confusing to me because I could see it fitting in both, just because in my case it also happens to be very old hardware. It's one of those things where one thread is very open-ended... it could be new or it could be old, so long as it is pretty close-ups. Whereas the other one is very narrow in the opposite way... the pictures can be however you like so long as the subject is old hardware.
> 
> I'm still not 100% on putting them here, myself. But I chose to do so on the basis that they're high-quality close-ups that people who aren't specifically into older hardware might appreciate as well. It's not just for that crowd. That was pretty much the deciding factor... maybe expose some people who might not give attention to things that I personally think are cool otherwise, rather than preaching to the choir who already knows. They're meant to be for everyone, not just the nostalgic hardware nerds.


It's not a problem really. If you find it really cool, no worries. I think it's very cool too!



robot zombie said:


> That said, I may still have it moved


If you want to, just use the "Report" button on that post and ask them to move it over. They likely will if they agree it would fit better of there.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 7, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Was kind of torn on where to post these because they are super-nostalgic, but also sexy... and also close-up. Or at least I think hardware like this is sexy. The coolest thing about these old, through-hole PCB's is the way that light passes through and gets diffused.
> 
> Really huge find for me. Came out of one of the first PC's I ever had contact with, and one of the first I ever took apart. This card is a column-expander for an Apple II - gives you 80 instead of the usual 40. I happened to spot it at work snooping around in a very dusty network closet, hidden under a thick blanket of fuzz. Knew immediately what it was. I was shocked to see it there, as this facility tossed-out the dozens of Apple II's that they used to have back in '95. I know this because two of them wound up in my house when I was very young and would be the beginning of my infatuation with PC's. I'm guessing somebody found it, not knowing what it was and thought it must belong with the router and firewall for the main building. Lucky me! Next, I'll be finding a full Apple II in the attic... and THEN maybe I'll post in the nostalgic hardware thread
> 
> ...


the detail is superb, looks like fresh from factory


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 7, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> the detail is superb, looks like fresh from factory


I know! It's crazy. Under all of that dust, it was pretty pristine. Most of it just shook off. But knowing the place where I found it as well as I do, it has more than likely been sitting in that same climate-controlled closet for the past 2 1/2 decades. It's like it's been waiting there for me my whole life  I'm surprised none of the network guys called in to work on the equipment in there over the years ever snagged it. The real mystery is who removed it and why. It's a school... every Apple II there would've had one installed from the jump. And they would've bought their machines late in their market life cycle. Probably circa 1990. And somehow I really doubt that anyone there was proficient enough to be messing with that crap.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 12, 2019)

My $11 Xeon X3470 arrived 5 days earlier than expected.






Here's the CPU it's replacing, a Core i5-650.






The two chips side by side.






The Xeon in the socket.






Will post more about this chip after I do some testing.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 12, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> My $11 Xeon X3470 arrived 5 days earlier than expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some might say that's a side-grade rather than an upgrade. However, the following should be considered strongly; 
1. Twice as many cores/threads
2. Twice as much cache 
3. Faster boost clocks(3.6ghz VS 3.4ghz)
4. Better returns on overclocking potential
The Xeon may be on the 45nm process, but it's a 95w TDP part VS the i5-650's 32nm & 72w TDP. Not really a big deal. 
The Xeon is the much better CPU, especially at $11. Still would have been a good deal at $33.

So rock on Sam and enjoy!


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 12, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Some might say that's a side-grade rather than an upgrade. However, the following should be considered strongly;
> 1. Twice as many cores/threads
> 2. Twice as much cache
> 3. Faster boost clocks(3.6ghz VS 3.4ghz)
> ...


Also has a better memory controller. The i5-650 would always lock up when booting into Windows with two 8GB DIMMS. The Xeon has no problem with them.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 12, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Also has a better memory controller. The i5-650 would always lock up when booting into Windows with two 8GB DIMMS. The Xeon has no problem with them.


That too! The Xeon can take up to 32GB(4x8GB or 2x16GB)








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com


----------



## Dinnercore (Jul 24, 2019)

UNLIMITED POWER!


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 25, 2019)

Dinnercore said:


> UNLIMITED POWER!


Don't you mean, ULTIMATE POWER!


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 7, 2019)

Looks like the vault girl from Fallout 4 think I got a good deal on this Seasonic Prime 1200W Platinum for about 150USD/£124 (All badges still had the original plastic protection on ).

It's less then 2years old, was used on X99 and X299 systems until the owner got another 750watt psu.


----------



## emissary42 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## biffzinker (Aug 14, 2019)

emissary42 said:


> View attachment 129207


 I see PCIe slots, and the AMD logo but what else? What am I looking at?


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Aug 15, 2019)

This is something you rarely see, big heatsinks on low-end gear.
Gigabyte GT 1030 2GB GDDR5 Silent
Kinda reminds me of the Pentium 3 Slot 1 era, which I thought was a cool design.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 15, 2019)

PooPipeBoy said:


> This is something you rarely see, big heatsinks on low-end gear.
> Gigabyte GT 1030 2GB GDDR5 Silent
> Kinda reminds me of the Pentium 3 Slot 1 era, which I thought was a cool design.
> 
> View attachment 129261


Well even for a low-end GPU to get away wiith passive cooling requires a decent sized heatsink.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 15, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> I see PCIe slots, and the AMD logo but what else? What am I looking at?


Yeah, that was an odd one. Took me a _long_ time to spot that AMD logo. Guess I was looking too closely  Also, the top/bottom slot is PCI, not PCIe. Larger bumps, wider pitch, notch in the slot towards the rear instead of front. Some sort of reference/test board from a while back?


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 15, 2019)

Valantar said:


> Also, the top/bottom slot is PCI, not PCIe.


I missed that one. I was looking for anything else recognizable.


----------



## aQi (Aug 15, 2019)

Valantar said:


> I used to have that board! Socket 775 X48 Rampage Formula, right? Served me very, very well for nearly a decade, including keeping my C2Q Q9450 @3.52GHz 24/7 for the last year or two (with a Hyper 212 Evo, no less). The chipset/VRM heatsink gets _hot_, but that didn't matter much for me. Terrible/nonexistent fan control, though, but otherwise I loved that board. Sold off the board+CPU+RAM a while later, to a dad with a kid born in 2008 who wanted to build a PC as old as the kid was



Thats cute. Honestly the rampage formula and extreme were the ones best in game when they got released. If you ask me they still hold alot of potential. Those cores counts and oc potential still beats good. 
Yes indeed its the X48 Formula, unfortunately the pictures you see of the x48 Formula has been sold a week back to a guy who cherishes lga775 over any other system he owns, even his HEDT is not close to him. Some emotional background i guess


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 15, 2019)

Oh, the wonders of full frame. This was on a 50.


----------



## emissary42 (Aug 16, 2019)

Valantar said:


> Some sort of reference/test board from a while back?


You are on the right track. This one is from the DDR3 era.


----------



## LittleKonae (Aug 16, 2019)

I have 2 of these


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 16, 2019)

LittleKonae said:


> I have 2 of these


That takes me back! Very nice find. Are they both 180mhz models?


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 16, 2019)

LittleKonae said:


> I have 2 of these


Separate dies for the CPU and cache...

So Intel has been gluing chips together for longer than I thought...

Gonna do some retro build with them?


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 16, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Separate dies for the CPU and cache...
> 
> So Intel has been gluing chips together for longer than I thought...
> 
> Gonna do some retro build with them?


Well you really can't hold it against Intel for moving the L2 Cache closer to the core. This is before Slot 1.


----------



## LittleKonae (Aug 16, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That takes me back! Very nice find. Are they both 180mhz models?


I dont remember what the speed is on them.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 17, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Well you really can't hold it against Intel for *moving the L2 Cache closer to the core*.


That was really one of the main performance benefits of the Pentium Pro. That and the cache runs at the speed of the CPU instead of the FSB.


biffzinker said:


> This is before Slot 1.


Interestingly, Intel backtracked on the speed of the L2 cache for Pentium 2 to half the speed of the CPU, but increased the amount to 512k from 128k.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 17, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> but increased the amount to 512k from 128k.


There was also 256 KB option for Pentium Pro.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 17, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> There was also 256 KB option for Pentium Pro.


You're right, they never had a 128k version(I was thinking of the Celerons). They were all available in 256kb and 512kb versions. On the 200mhz there was also a 1024k model, but was prohibitively expensive! Had to go digging to remind myself. Thank You for bringing that up, fun trip down memory lane!
EDIT: Here's where I looked;








						Tech ARP Desktop CPU Comparison Guide Rev. 20.2 | Page 11 of 14 | Tech ARP
					

Covering over 1,330 desktop CPUs, the Tech ARP Desktop CPU Comparison Guide lets you compare 19 different specifications for every desktop CPU. BOOKMARK IT!




					www.techarp.com


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Aug 22, 2019)

New (used) motherboard just arrived and tested, it's earmarked for the 771-to-775 mod to run a Xeon E5450 (incompatibilities...dammit!) X3363 and R9 270X. Quite a fan of the Ultra Durable motherboards I must say, they seem to last a long time.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 22, 2019)

PooPipeBoy said:


> New (used) motherboard just arrived and tested, it's earmarked for the 771-to-775 mod to run a Xeon E5450 and R9 270X. Quite a fan of the Ultra Durable motherboards I must say, they seem to last a long time.
> 
> View attachment 129747


Oh my, that is really very beautiful, especially if you're a Gigabyte fan.

EDIT; I hope you don't mind but I took the liberty of making a 2560x1440 version for use as a wallpaper. Cropped and resized a bit of course. If you're not ok with it, let me know and I'll re-edit this post to remove it. I think your picture is really very cool and thought it would be fun as a wallpaper.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Aug 22, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh my, that is really very beautiful, especially if you're a Gigabyte fan.
> 
> EDIT; I hope you don't mind but I took the liberty of making a 2560x1440 version for use as a wallpaper. Cropped and resized a bit of course. If you're not ok with it, let me know and I'll re-edit this post to remove it. I think your picture is really very cool and thought it would be fun as a wallpaper.



Dude that's actually a great idea, go right ahead. I was looking for a new wallpaper background yesterday, I may change out some parts and snag a better piccy.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 22, 2019)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Dude that's actually a great idea, go right ahead.


Cool, I'll leave it up for people to use. Question though, that board looks pristine, how did you get it so clean and mint looking?


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Aug 22, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Cool, I'll leave it up for people to use. Question though, that board looks pristine, how did you get it so clean and mint looking?



I actually didn't clean it at all, it arrived in the mail that way. There was a bit of dust but you can't see it in the first picture. Definitely expected more wear and tear, that's for sure.
Anyway, I snapped a more clinical photo of it with some lighting to add a nice bit of color:



Spoiler: Updated picture


----------



## jaggerwild (Aug 22, 2019)

The X38 motherboards were great boards! I had a X48-DQ6 was my fav Board from the early dual core boards.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 22, 2019)

PooPipeBoy said:


> I actually didn't clean it at all, it arrived in the mail that way. There was a bit of dust but you can't see it in the first picture. Definitely expected more wear and tear, that's for sure.
> Anyway, I snapped a more clinical photo of it with some lighting to add a nice bit of color:
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, here are wallpapers for 1440p and 2160p displays;

Click on the thumbnail to get full size and download(Right click, Save image)

I kinda like the darker one a bit better, however these turned out well.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Aug 22, 2019)

jaggerwild said:


> The X38 motherboards were great boards! I had a X48-DQ6 was my fav Board from the early dual core boards.



Looking forward to trying it out! I was gonna buy another P35-DS3P (already have one and it's worked great for 11 years), but then I saw the X38 and jumped on it.



lexluthermiester said:


> Cool, here are wallpapers for 1440p and 2160p displays;
> 
> Click on the thumbnail to get full size and download(Right click, Save image)
> 
> I kinda like the darker one a bit better, however these turned out well.



I know what you mean, probably because the first pic was taken at midday and has warmer colors. It works well with the copper heatsinks.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 22, 2019)

Today I got a Intel Core i5-4590 (non-k) (4c/4t) home for my dad's rig to replace his Intel Core i5-4570T (2c/4t) and already watching TV online with his computer the cpu load dropped 25% just starting the stream 

The replacer


The oldie


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 6, 2019)

Arrived yesterday, its been a while i had something so powerful and expensive in my hand, the last graphics card that cost me like this was my Evga GTX 8800 Ultra back in 2007.


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 13, 2019)

Got this sexy pic of my Xeon X3470 while installing its new cooler.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 13, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Got this sexy pic of my Xeon X3470 while installing its new cooler.


Very nice! You're livin' it up with this little system! Let it shine!


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 5, 2019)

I actually have 3, but no matter how I try they won't actually show up. So ya'll will have to live with attachments. Too bad.. I think the other two are a little better.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 5, 2019)

Animalpak said:


> Arrived yesterday, its been a while i had something so powerful and expensive in my hand, the last graphics card that cost me like this was my Evga GTX 8800 Ultra back in 2007.



I spent so much for my EVGA 8800 GTX I still have it


----------



## emissary42 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 5, 2019)

Damn you guys have nice cameras. lol


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 5, 2019)

@robot zombie definitely looks much better stopped down. Did the same on mine, there's too much text on the IHS lol.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 5, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> View attachment 135696
> I actually have 3, but no matter how I try they won't actually show up. So ya'll will have to live with attachments. Too bad.. I think the other two are a little better.



I'm surprised it says Made in China, I just assumed all Ryzen was made in same place. mine says made in malaysia I think, not sure, I know it wasn;'t china though


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 6, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> @robot zombie definitely looks much better stopped down. Did the same on mine, there's too much text on the IHS lol.


Only way to do it  my only regret is that I had the light a little too low and I had to bring up a little too much noise. I also tried to angle the camera opposite to the angle of the light source hitting the printed stuff to white it out. The lower exposure does make it a little easier to see the texture of the IHS, and to me it just looks better if the pins and actual PCB are hidden in a shadow... the IHS is the main point of interest and having it just floating there gives a nice effect - looks cleaner and draws the eye better I think. I do still kinda wish I played around with angling it perpendicular to the light and trying to catch that perfect gradient. I wonder how often that gets 'shopped with how much of a pain it is... maybe it's better with a smoother tripod... or a movable light source 



lynx29 said:


> I'm surprised it says Made in China, I just assumed all Ryzen was made in same place. mine says made in malaysia I think, not sure, I know it wasn;'t china though


I think they've been doing it a while. Pretty sure my 2600 was also put together in China - I'll have to see when I twist the heatsink off. Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever seen one made in Malaysia outside of pictures. At some point they did assemble them there... and until now, that's where I had them as being made in my head. China wasn't even up there lol


----------



## Valantar (Nov 6, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> View attachment 135696
> I actually have 3, but no matter how I try they won't actually show up. So ya'll will have to live with attachments. Too bad.. I think the other two are a little better.


Nice shots! Have to say I prefer the first one, both due to the more oblique angle and exposure (the rotation of the CPU in the third shot is a bit jarring compositionally, but also kind of works). You mention noise, I can't see any. As long as there isn't blatantly obvious color noise (which Lightroom or Photoshop should take care of easily anyhow) I really don't mind - some noise usually adds character to the pic. One minor niggle: I wish you had focused just a few mm further into the shot so that the "3900X" text was more inside the focal plane - I'd much rather have seen the front corner of the "R" in "Ryzen" slightly unsharp if that made the "3900X" more readable. Other than that, excellent work!


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 6, 2019)

This is a glimpse into the Ryzenator, an incredibly powerful machine that will be completed... later this month... when you could see what's beneath this block.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 6, 2019)

After I fitted the Corsair H100i RGB Platinum.


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 14, 2019)

Was a little bored and got carried away.








I couldn't decide lol.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 14, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 14, 2019)

Thread ripping time. (Yes, its what you think it is)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 14, 2019)

dj-electric said:


> Thread ripping time. (Yes, its what you think it is)


Which model?


----------



## madness777 (Nov 17, 2019)

Looks like an ASUS Prime TRX40-Pro
Have fun dude!


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 21, 2019)

Took this pic of my G4560...






Lemme tell ya... the autofocus on the LG V40 is absolute garbage. 90% of the time it just doesn't work, and when it does work, sometimes it inexplicably switches from the macro camera to the wide angle one which messes everything up. Just getting this picture was a pain. If there are any ways to improve this phone's camera experience, let me know.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 21, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Took this pic of my G4560...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear AMD, please switch to the LGA style, your's sincerely a PGA hater.  ....... On a more relevant note, I'm not camera expert but the quality of that close up shot is amazing to me, sorry I can't help though, I know nothing about camera's.


----------



## ToxicTears (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## EntropyZ (Nov 21, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Took this pic of my G4560...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic, my LG G5 is annoying, worse battery life than all of my Samsung GS3's that I've owned combined, coupled with a faulty finger print sensor that works 50% of the time because the phone deactivates it and cleaning it with IPA only helps a bit, a camera that's only good for shots outside and even then it lacks something, and the single camera mode cannot focus anymore for some reason even though I didn't mess with it, simply unusable. Now add on top an antenna that can't get reception 90% of the time inside a building. Hoho, and the screen is peeling off from a corner after 2 years.

The stock OS sucks balls, the last firmware update was a placebo and didn't help much at all, and the battery saving mode doesn't do jack. The cell broadcast is taking most of the power and the handset is always on, pretending to be in sleeping mode. Then why tf do you have a batery saving mode at all. Greenify used to mediate this sort of thing, but I can explain why I can't use such apps further on...

Sick of charging a phone every 2 days when I barely ever use it.

When I switched to a replacement battery the phone got messed up even more, I still use the original battery but the phone is acting like a printer with DRM on it. I'm probably never getting an LG handset that's for sure. It's only good for music now since I like the DAC, since rooting is region locked, and LG has only allowed region unlocks for most of the handsets except some select counties, and because mine comes from Turkey, they won't provide any support for it, I should have researched more even though I was dead set to get the G5 instead of a few other alternatives. This thing didn't last me more than 7 months before it started completely falling apart. It's legit made to break within a year so you'd buy a new phone. I'm just waiting until this thing finally chokes slowly. I don't like being sold a faulty POS.  

I need to get a Pixel 3a, it's the only thing that makes sense without researching too much, I mostly only care for the camera and DAC sound quality, oh battery life that's longer than 1.5hrs in full use, not much to ask. But probably no phone goes without shortcomings. I don't like regretting my purchases. I know a person that used a V30 that had similar problems, LG dropped the ball on their phones.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 21, 2019)

EntropyZ said:


> Nice pic, my LG G5 is annoying, worse battery life than all of my Samsung GS3's that I've owned combined, coupled with a faulty finger print sensor that works 50% of the time because the phone deactivates it and cleaning it with IPA only helps a bit, a camera that's only good for shots outside and even then it lacks something, and the single camera mode cannot focus anymore for some reason even though I didn't mess with it, simply unusable. Now add on top an antenna that can't get reception 90% of the time inside a building. The screen is peeling off from a corner after 2 years.
> 
> The stock OS sucks balls, and the battery saving mode doesn't do jack. The cell broadcast is taking most of the power and the handset is always on, pretending to be in sleeping mode.
> 
> ...



I had an LG phone and it broke so I went to get a replacement LG from my provider. Thankfully the salesman led me to a Nokia that has triple the battery life. As an example I did not charge my phone from Thursday this past weekend and after work on Monday I was at 35%. With my LG phone I would have to have charged my phone on Friday and Sunday.


----------



## jlewis02 (Nov 25, 2019)

W7000 core and memory


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 25, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I'm surprised it says Made in China, I just assumed all Ryzen was made in same place. mine says made in malaysia I think, not sure, I know it wasn;'t china though



I think my 1st gen Ryzen was "Made in Malaysia, Diffused in USA"

That was back when they were using the GloFo old IBM East Fishkill NY fab though.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 25, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> I think my 1st gen Ryzen was "Made in Malaysia, Diffused in USA"
> 
> That was back when they were using the GloFo old IBM East Fishkill NY fab though.


My Ryzen 3 1200 has: Diffused in USA Made in Malaysia, everything after is fabricated in  GloFo/TSMC, and later assembled in China.


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 28, 2019)

Took my PS4 Pro (CUH-7108B) apart for a clean and replacing the horrible factory thermal paste and here goes:





















All photos are taken on my smartphone (ASUS ZenFone 5Z) and I am mighty impressed with the camera.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## dj-electric (Dec 9, 2019)

The air is a bit thin and its very cold up here. Being so up high the food chain has its consequences. But damn, it feels amazing.


----------



## Valantar (Dec 10, 2019)

dj-electric said:


> The air is a bit thin and its very cold up here. Being so up high the food chain has its consequences. But damn, it feels amazing.


Watch out for altitude sickness, it can be a real handful.



itsakjt said:


> All photos are taken on my smartphone (ASUS ZenFone 5Z) and I am mighty impressed with the camera.


Partly agree - those are definitely not bad for a phone - but they still make me appreciate my DSLR all the more. Viewed non-zoomed on my 27" monitor (in the forum view, filling ~half the screen) both noise and lens artefacts stand out pretty clearly. Nonetheless, the shots are still nice - clear enough, well lit and exposed, and the highlighted hardware looks lovely. The camera also seems to control color noise very well, which is by far the most important type of noise, and it doesn't fall into the "oversharpening to compensate for heavy-handed noise reduction" trap either. It's certainly _miles_ better than my OnePlus 3T.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 13, 2019)

P4000 core


----------



## madness777 (Dec 13, 2019)

Camera: Samsung S8
Guess the card


----------



## havli (Dec 13, 2019)

GF104/114 - the only rectangular GPU with IHS.


----------



## madness777 (Dec 13, 2019)

BINGO! It's a GTX 560Ti


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 28, 2019)

Old pentium 4


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 30, 2019)

Guess this counts as hardware? It's the amplifier board from a Dollar Tree powered speaker.






Took the picture so I could research the chip it's based on (LM4871). It's a great little amplifier (once you hook up a better driver to it), and I have a future project in mind that involves it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 30, 2019)

AMD ASRock goodness


----------



## NoJuan999 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Animalpak (Jan 9, 2020)

How about a sexy wallpaper ? 

1440p


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 10, 2020)

Animalpak said:


> How about a sexy wallpaper ?
> 
> 1440p


Very Cool!


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 10, 2020)

Animalpak said:


> How about a sexy wallpaper ?
> 
> 1440p


Sexy closeup of the sexy wallpaper?




And now I know how to use DoF in Blender...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 10, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Sexy closeup of the sexy wallpaper?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should do a 2160p version for those who have the displays.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 10, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> You should do a 2160p version for those who have the displays.


As you wish...


Spoiler: 4K










Hope @Animalpak is okay with this (if he made the original).


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 10, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> As you wish...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4K
> ...




Nice i like it ! Feel free is not mine.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 10, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> As you wish...


I was actually talking about this one.

;-)


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 10, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I was actually talking about this one.
> View attachment 141832
> ;-)


I'm not seeing any difference in quality with that image despite the higher resolution.


Spoiler: 4K but actually 4K this time










Apologies for straying off topic.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 10, 2020)

New 1070Ti for VR system, GIF for RGB bling value


----------



## Komshija (Jan 15, 2020)

First proper cleaning with makeup brush, microfibre cloth and air compressor at light pressure (pulling it out of my PC), so I took a few photos... 
IMO one of the most beautiful GPU's ever made. Rated R.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 16, 2020)

Difficult to photograph for some strange reason. The black on black keycap legends are barely visible. 

Still, the board is superfast, the domes are tight with a very sharp and distinct tactile bump so no need to bottom out, just glide your fingertips over the peaks.

Again, sorry for the poor photography, the board seems to absorb so much surrounding light, and reflect almost none.

If EVGA created a DARK themed keyboard to match their DARK motherboards, this HHKB Hybrid Type-S in charcoal would be it. lol

Like the Z390 Dark, this keyboard is an absolute Speed Part. 

Swapped my input setup (mouse, keyboard, mouse mat) from bright white and light gray to gunmetal and black to blend with the Batman computer, loving the new keyboard so much - if I could only see it, can't even find it until after morning coffee. lol


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Dinnercore (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## madness777 (Mar 19, 2020)

Custom VRM heatsink for GTX 460 SOC


----------



## E-curbi (Apr 12, 2020)

Is this TOO close up?  

Believe EVGA should have went with a white LED for the PWR button to blend with the twin white alpha-numeric displays instead of red. For a board with no RGB, and only white PWR function indicators for the PCIe cards yea, why the silly out of place red?  Maybe they will make it white with the Z490 Dark. 

Also, the Trident Z kit looks amazing with the LEDs in bright static white using the Gskill software. I just favor static blue since it blends with the blue AMD graphics card in the build and blue PWR LED on the front panel, blue lighting - also soothing while working...

This pic the EVGA white display is reading 1.373volts - CPU voltage for 5.4Ghz 6c 12t daily overclock on the processor. Voltage is set at 1.360v, but the display always reads higher. The characters are extremely sharp in real life, much sharper than the Asus mobo displays, but the camera always blurs the display, for some reason.


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 21, 2020)

Aorus 5700-XT decided it wanted to get naked and have sexy time so i obliged... GPU helps me... i cream it's GPU core with my creamy paste...


----------



## DarthBaggins (May 21, 2020)

finally got my switch films for my CM Pro S mod


----------



## dieselcat18 (May 21, 2020)

Some old & new stuff.


----------



## madness777 (May 21, 2020)

Only the greatest will know of this PCB


----------



## overclocking101 (May 24, 2020)

A couple pics I took today


----------



## emissary42 (May 29, 2020)




----------



## dont whant to set it"' (May 29, 2020)




----------



## madness777 (May 30, 2020)




----------



## puma99dk| (May 30, 2020)

madness777 said:


>



Nice card I remember their GTX 460 where you could lift up the fan to clean it


----------



## dieselcat18 (May 30, 2020)




----------



## onamor (May 30, 2020)




----------



## dorsetknob (May 30, 2020)

could do with a good clean


----------



## onamor (May 31, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> could do with a good clean


It is dirty and sexy  dam dustfilter is useless, yes


----------



## bogmali (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Dinnercore (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 20, 2020)

Build from 2002...still have the PC, stored in the closet.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 20, 2020)

dieselcat18 said:


> Build from 2002...still have the PC, stored in the closet.


Are you sure about that year? Widescreen LCD's were not being made in 2002, nor the DVDR drive, the PCIe mobo, etc, etc... And Prey came out in 2006...


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 20, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are you sure about that year? Widescreen LCD's were not being made in 2002, nor the DVDR drive, the PCIe mobo, etc, etc... And Prey came out in 2006...


The PC hardware not the monitor


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 20, 2020)

Repasted my GPU for the first time...


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 20, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> View attachment 159574



man I wish gpu's would go back to having that really weird artwork on them again.  going to Best Buy PC hardware section in the early to mid-2000's was so much fun cause of all the art haha


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 20, 2020)

dieselcat18 said:


> The PC hardware not the monitor


That motherboard, a P5W DH Deluxe, was not released until 2006. That model of DVDR was not released until 2006 either, likewise with the RAM.

Sorry, that's not a 2002 system. 2006 sure, not 2002 though. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 20, 2020)

dieselcat18 said:


> View attachment 157278
> 
> View attachment 157279
> 
> ...



Looks like my Sapphire Nitro+ RX 590 Special Edition have you borrowed it without telling me??? 

It's a beautiful blue colour.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 20, 2020)

I have that exact case @dieselcat18  

Love them old Antec type cases. Wish they had the power supply in the bottom but other than that they are awesome. Of course when them cases were built the power supplies were not even being put in the bottom of cases yet. LOL


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 20, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That motherboard, a P5W DH Deluxe, was not released until 2006. That model of DVDR was not released until 2006 either, likewise with the RAM.
> 
> Sorry, that's not a 2002 system. 2006 sure, not 2002 though. That's all I'm saying.


this was upgraded from the original build in '02 ...sorry I didn't go through the entire history to what you see here...good work ..give a like if you enjoy....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 20, 2020)

dieselcat18 said:


> this was upgraded from the original build in '02 ...sorry I didn't go through the entire history to what you see here...good work ..give a like if you enjoy....


Sorry if it seemed I was dissing you. Was only pointing out what seemed like a typo. It's all good. I'm having one of those mornings myself!


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 23, 2020)

My dad tasked me with repasting his 2011 Mac Mini, and I got this picture while doing it...






It has an i5-2520M and a Radeon HD 6630M with 256MB of GDDR5.

Hopefully it won't idle at 65-70C anymore...

EDIT: It now idles in the mid 50s. A bit better.


----------



## madness777 (Jun 23, 2020)

FirePro 7150X2
















full album: 



http://imgur.com/a/gMqypmQ

Enjoy


----------



## freeagent (Jun 23, 2020)

This thread is awesome.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Fouquin (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## freeagent (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## madness777 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## aQi (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 26, 2020)

Socket G2 Intel Core i3-2310M


----------



## madness777 (Aug 2, 2020)

Just had this come in today!  Another big piece to my small collection
It won't be difficult to identify for the one with the real hawk eyes!


----------



## RealNeil (Aug 3, 2020)

64GB of 4400MHz. RAM for one of the beasts.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 7, 2020)

Macro shot of an overheating chip on my old MacBook Pro.






Wouldn't be an Apple product without something overheating to the point of melting...

Not entirely sure what that chip does, but the computer still works fine.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 7, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Not entirely sure what that chip does, but the computer still works fine.



I looked it up and it states that it is "HDMI/DVI level shifter" ?????? 
LOL, not sure what that is to be honest.


----------



## DR4G00N (Aug 7, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Not entirely sure what that chip does, but the computer still works fine.


Should be the chip handling DP/Thunderbolt display output.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 7, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Macro shot of an overheating chip on my old MacBook Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of hard to tell from the photo, but is that a glob of solder on the chip, or has it blown a hole through itself? I can't tell if that thing is convex or concave. Either way: Louis Rossman should have that fixed in no time, along with some well-placed ...words... for Apple.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 7, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Kind of hard to tell from the photo, but is that a glob of solder on the chip, or has it blown a hole through itself? I can't tell if that thing is convex or concave. Either way: Louis Rossman should have that fixed in no time, along with some well-placed ...words... for Apple.


There's a piece of plastic on the bottom panel of the laptop that I guess is supposed to prevent the SMD components from shorting on it. I think that mark is either a hole in the chip, or that plastic layer melted onto it.

The laptop still works fine, idling at 70C like any good Apple laptop... We've had it for nine years and it's gotten plenty of use.


----------



## madness777 (Aug 8, 2020)

GTX 680 Classified and Lightning


----------



## HammerON (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2020)

RGB ram anyone? tricky to get the focus right


----------



## witkazy (Sep 4, 2020)

I really hope it ain't going wind up to be Clockwork Lemon


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 21, 2020)

Finally decided to liberate my XPS 9370 from Dell's clearly horrible cement-like factory thermal paste job after a freak firmware tried to set my laptop on fire. The paste was pre-applied to the heatsink contact plate in a square patch that's twice as thick as AMD's stock cooler paste, and is near-impossible to remove without seriously hard scrubbing with a Q-tip, even after liberally soaking in 99% alcohol.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 22, 2020)

@ *tabascosauz I find that when it's like that I'll use an old blunt (less likely to dig in) razor scraper makes a tedious job real quick *


----------



## Secret Rival (Sep 22, 2020)

Mussels said:


> RGB ram anyone? tricky to get the focus right



I have the same problem, probably could use a course on proper pic settings for the bright RGB. Very happy with these Royal Z 32GBx2.


----------



## emissary42 (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Valantar (Sep 28, 2020)

Secret Rival said:


> I have the same problem, probably could use a course on proper pic settings for the bright RGB. Very happy with these Royal Z 32GBx2.


Here's a quick (edit: not so quick, sorry!) rundown: 
The most important thing would be for your camera to have sufficient dynamic range to not burn out the RGB while still capturing some detail in the non-lit parts of the image - you are after all trying to take a picture consisting of both a light source and other things around it that are typically quite dark (most components are black). Try to balance the ambient lighting so that you can reach your desired look - whether that is a stark contrast or clearly visible components but with vibrant RGB too. If adding external lighting, avoid shining it directly at things - bounce the light off a white wall, piece of paper or something else that will diffuse the light - that way you can avoid burnt-out specular highlights and overly plastic-y looking shots. If you're struggling to get your focus right while using autofocus, you likely need more ambient lighting - the higher the contrast of the scene, the more difficult it will be for the AF algorithm to find something to latch onto. If that makes your scene too bright, set your focus manually (even most phones these days support this) with extra lighting added, then turn it off before taking the shot. Whatever you do, don't use your camera/phone's built-in flash.

Of course even a high end camera in an unevenly lit setting would likely require some editing, lifting the shadows to bring back details that would otherwise be invisible, possibly bringing down the highlights to make the lights look more vibrant and less washed out. If you have access to Lightroom that makes this trivial, but even free editors can handle this relatively easily. Good HDR modes also handle this type of stuff decently - and some are _really_ good - but leave you zero control of the shot after the fact. *Shoot raw, not jpeg *- shooting jpeg means you are discarding _tons_ of data in the image, so you'll lose a lot of valuable dynamic range by shooting jpeg. Again, most phones today allow some form of raw capture (mostly DNG - which requires a lot of space, but works fine).

As for camera settings: as low as you can for ISO (base camera ISO lifted in post in a half-decent editor has less noise than an unedited higher ISO shot) with no (or as little as possible) in-camera noise reduction. If you're getting a too noisy shot, drop your ISO, then increase your shutter speed and/or add lighting to compensate. For a still of a non-moving subject, shutter speed is essentially irrelevant - pick whatever gives you the desired exposure. Expose for the highlights in the image - still image compression favors shadow detail, so you can almost always bring details back from a seemingly underexposed shot, while a burnt-out highlight will never be anything but white. 

Use a tripod to get your framing right. If you want pretty defocus effects you also need a wide (low number) aperture (and remember that aperture is relative to the size of the sensor, so for example f1.8 on a tiny phone sensor does not produce even close to the shallow depth of field of a f1.8 lens for an APS-C or full-frame DSLR/ILC sensor). Depth of field is also dependent on the absolute focusing distance, so it's easier to get a shallow depth of field if close to your subject. A "normal" focal length (~40-75mm) will likely look better than a wide angle (20-35mm), but don't go full telephoto (>75mm) as that'll make for a very dense photo with the background "squeezed" in behind the subject. Ultrawides (<20mm) should be avoided unless it's a _very_ deliberate creative decision, as they add significant distortion - but if used correctly, they can look really cool. This is also of course down to how you want to frame your subject and compose your image. Also note that if you're shooting with a phone camera with multiple sensors, the main sensor likely has (far) better image quality than the secondary ones.

And last but not least, be mindful of the composition of your image. Make sure that every element in the shot is placed where it is intentionally, and make an effort to avoid things that mess up your composition. Lots of good component shots are ruined by not bothering to move a cable out of the way or other small stuff.

The above photo from @emissary42  is an excellent showcase of a well balanced shot: there's plenty of contrast but nothing is too bright or too dark; the focus is set perfectly so that the text is sharp and focus falls off nicely while still making the rest of the important parts of the shot visible; noise is controlled; and the framing feels just right - there's no doubt where they want me to look, nothing extraneous in the shot, and the intention of the photographer comes through clearly. Avoiding burnt-out specular highlight on the metal parts is particularly well done. Of course there's no RGB or other light sources in the shot complicating this, but it's still a very nice shot.


----------



## Secret Rival (Sep 28, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Here's a quick (edit: not so quick, sorry!) rundown:




That is great, thank you for taking time to explain, Valantar. Really appreciated!
I will take your advice for sure, maybe soon I'll have a decent shot.


----------



## Secret Rival (Sep 30, 2020)

Tweaked a few settings, the bright RBG light isn't burning as bright, looks much better. Good advice, Valantar!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 30, 2020)

As a guy who takes a lot of RGB images, it is tough not to get hotspots in some of the lighting. You are really close, but you may want to add a bit of lighting to help offset the vast differences in lighting. Would eliminate some of that noise as well I think.

This is one of my better attempts over the years.


----------



## Secret Rival (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm using my Samsung phone potato - it is the A-20.
I think i'd like to get a decent camera with more settings.
What are opinions on a good camera, either dedicated or phone combo?
Thank you,sneekypeet, I am going to try to experiment with some lighting variances.
I'm so knocked out by the RGB, especially the Thermaltake Quads, I want to get some
Hi Def shots. I like the one above because you can see the mesh in between the fan blades.
I want to get more shots like that but better quality!


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 1, 2020)

Secret Rival said:


> I'm using my Samsung phone potato - it is the A-20.
> I think i'd like to get a decent camera with more settings.
> What are opinions on a good camera, either dedicated or phone combo?
> Thank you,sneekypeet, I am going to try to experiment with some lighting variances.
> ...



I would say to try the "night mode" on the Samsung cameras, but the exposure time is too long and will remove the coloration (makes everything white).
For the above image, I'm using an affordable Sony Alpha (a6300 IIRC) with stock gear and extending the shutter speed (exposure time) a bit to let more light in.

With no external lighting as you are using, you will likely need to extend that even more to not get hotspots and less noise. I think there is a "pro" mode (at least used to be, switched phones recently) on the Samsung cameras too, which allows you to fiddle with such things.






Honestly though, I am a fan of the RAM!!!!!


----------



## Secret Rival (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi  sneekypeet

pro mode is exactly what I used to get the bright lights to calm down a bit!
I'm surprised there weren't many settings to change, but the pro mode, ISO and WB seemed to help
a lot.   Until I upgrade I'm going to try to work on light techniques, thank you for the advice. 
The RAM is fantastic, I have the Royal Z's also but in gold. I was thinking of mixing a pair of silver in with the gold
But either way, they're among the nicest I have seen, the crystal look stands out for sure. 
I made my mind up as soon as I saw them.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 1, 2020)

Secret Rival said:


> I'm using my Samsung phone potato - it is the A-20.
> I think i'd like to get a decent camera with more settings.
> What are opinions on a good camera, either dedicated or phone combo?
> Thank you,sneekypeet, I am going to try to experiment with some lighting variances.
> ...


If your phone supports 3rd party camera apps well, my first thing to try would be one of those (one that allows for proper manual settings and some sort of raw capture). Get a tripod for your phone to hold it steady so that you can focus on nailing your setting. Keep your ISO low no matter what, as higher ISO inevitably means lost color.

If you want to get a camera, I would look for a used DSLR or ILC (aka. mirrorless) with a kit zoom lens (typically in the range of 18-55mm or thereabouts). Anything from the past five years should do nicely, and buying new is mostly a waste of money.

Canon and Nikon both make great DSLRs (and I do love my Pentax, but it's a dying ecosystem sadly). Sony ILCs are good, there are _tons_ of choices in the micro four-thirds (MFT) ecosystem (Olympus, Panasonic, etc.). Almost regardless of age and price that will already be _miles  _better than a phone camera. If you want to step beyond that, add a cheap "nifty fifty" 50mm wide aperture (f1.8 or lower ideally) lens to that kit (if you're new to photography, make sure the lens has the same lens mount as your camera - nearly every manufacturer uses a different lens mount). Again, buy used if you can find it. Lenses age beautifully if handled with some minor care.

If you go MFT, that should be a ~35mm lens instead, as their smaller sensor means the full-frame equivalent focal length is longer (on a full frame camera a 50mm lens has a focal length of 50mm; on an APS-C camera it's ~75mm, and on MFT it's 100mm - well into telephoto territory). A wide aperture ~35mm lens is going to be very good for larger sensors too for this use, but is likely to be more expensive. 

Shoot in manual mode for the most control, in raw, make sure you have enough ambient light, and try your way forward. Remember that _lots_ of shadow detail can be rescued from a high contrast image with a half-decent editor, but burnt-out highlights can't be saved.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 1, 2020)

Secret Rival said:


> Hi  sneekypeet
> 
> pro mode is exactly what I used to get the bright lights to calm down a bit!
> I'm surprised there weren't many settings to change, but the pro mode, ISO and WB seemed to help
> ...



I know it is a long read, but https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-tpu-darkroom-digital-slr-and-photography-club.76565/
Anything you could want to know is in there, and also a better place to get into the finer points of photography and what to use to do so.


----------



## madness777 (Oct 2, 2020)

Full res pic really shows off the texture


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 3, 2020)

I wish I had more of those. Just one kit is not enough.


----------



## Secret Rival (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks for that article, sneekypeet, not long at all and thank you also Valantar 
Really digging the G Skill. Going to look for a tripod later.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 4, 2020)

Sexy controller is sexy


----------



## Valantar (Oct 4, 2020)

Secret Rival said:


> Thanks for that article, sneekypeet, not long at all and thank you also Valantar
> Really digging the G Skill. Going to look for a tripod later.View attachment 170669View attachment 170683


Well damn, that's an improvement! You even made me think TridentZ Royals look good, which is quite the achievement.


----------



## Secret Rival (Oct 5, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Well damn, that's an improvement! You even made me think TridentZ Royals look good, which is quite the achievement.




Thank you very much for that. Yourself and sneekypeet were kind enough to share some really good advice
and articles/threads. Both of you helped me take that picture. I'm going to keep trying and find something other than RGB lighting to snap
but in the meantime, I thought this was pretty good. I just bought a 3 pack of TT quad/120mm. They look fantastic, but my Notos O120
fans look pretty similar....for a 3rd of the price!

Thanks again, guys!!!!


----------



## Valantar (Oct 7, 2020)

At least trying to put my money where my mouth is, so to speak. Bit of a cross-post from the show off your new toys thread, but this is obviously where the cooler pics go. Shot on my Pentax K-70 with the dirt-cheap Pentax smc DA 50mm f/1.8 lens. Handheld, aperture priority (= automatic ISO and shutter speed), raw, f/1.8  except first photo + one shot below. Cropped in Lightroom, minor exposure adjustments + a slight tone curve. Natural lighting through a window + the IKEA Floalt LED panel in my ceiling (here's where the adjustable color temperature comes in handy!).









Sadly the Aquacomputer Quadro really doesn't lend itself very well to sexy close-up shots, at least not in this lighting.

Also a bit of a demonstration of the effects of aperture: top pic is f/4.0, bottom is f/1.8. Taken this close (as close as the lens lets me focus, so about 50cm) the wider aperture makes everything a bit too blurry, and f/4 gives plenty of nice bokeh.








There is of course something to be said for even the boxes <10cm behind the focal point being _completely_ out of focus though.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 13, 2020)

Almost a year with him, give me at least 3 clean no upgrade years and i will be happy.... I keep you 60-65 degrees on load ( gaming ) so you owe me plenty years of service.

My 4790K lasted 6 years as my main gaming pc.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 14, 2020)

Animalpak said:


> My 4790K lasted 6 years as my main gaming pc.



Yep, that is about how long I've had my 4790K and it's still going strong. Awesome chips. 
Probably should sell the dang thing as they are bringing a premium on fleabay right now.............But damn, I just can't seem to part with it.

How's that go? "If it isn't broke, don't fix it."


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 14, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, that is about how long I've had my 4790K and it's still going strong. Awesome chips.
> Probably should sell the dang thing as they are bringing a premium on fleabay right now.............But damn, I just can't seem to part with it.
> 
> How's that go? "If it isn't broke, don't fix it."


To be fair, quad core CPU's are nearing the end of their usable life in mainstream gaming.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> To be fair, quad core CPU's are nearing the end of their usable life in mainstream gaming.



they have, with 4C8T being the current 'minimum'
my dads 4770k is aging really well with its overkill 32GB DDR3 2000, but we're seeing games start to have FPS limits due to the CPU maxing out, even at 4.4


----------



## Valantar (Oct 14, 2020)

Quick and dirty phone cam shots:


----------



## HammerON (Oct 14, 2020)

Now that is some sexy hardware close-up pics


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 14, 2020)

Does this count as sexy hardware too?


----------



## HammerON (Oct 14, 2020)

Sure does!


----------



## Valantar (Oct 15, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> Does this count as sexy hardware too?


Absolutely! Though I'm frustrated by the underutilized potential for sweet photos of that pot  (Some sharper light from the side would have really made the frost pop, and the framing could be improved.) But I also understand that one might have other concerns than lighting and framing when there's an LN2 pot in play


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 15, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Absolutely! Though I'm frustrated by the underutilized potential for sweet photos of that pot  (Some sharper light from the side would have really made the frost pop, and the framing could be improved.) But I also understand that one might have other concerns than lighting and framing when there's an LN2 pot in play


This was from my first ever Session, only on DICE tho. Actually this was afterwards, when I just poured the iso out of the pot. I could have improved the lighting indeed, but I went for this to create some picture noise in the fog inside the pot. Atleast I hoped it would show some serious grain from choosing ISO800 but it didn't really turn out the way I wanted.

I will come back to this tho, next time I bench on subzero I will plan some time with my camera.

Biggest problem is, during this time of the year the natural light going in my flat is very low and there is no chance for direct sunlight. So I have to use artificial light sources, but I don't have studio lighting equipment which makes things difficult to arrange and shoot.


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 21, 2020)

Disassembled one of my 120GB PNY CS900 SSDs out of curiosity.









It has a Phison S11 controller and four 32GB TLC NAND modules, most likely from Micron for those who are curious. No DRAM cache, unfortunately.

It still works after reassembling it.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2020)

1. lego. it's hard? so it kinda counts
2. samsung jellybeans!


----------



## Valantar (Oct 22, 2020)

Mussels said:


> 2. samsung jellybeans!


I dont think I would eat those if I were you. Just saying.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 22, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Disassembled one of my 120GB PNY CS900 SSDs out of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that look like a standard SSD layout. Those chips are very unlikely to be Micron. The Micron symbol would be on them.


----------



## weFF (Oct 22, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> Does this count as sexy hardware too?


This is tech porn


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2020)

Stick your peepee in it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 23, 2020)

weFF said:


> This is tech porn





Mussels said:


> Stick your peepee in it.


No, DON'T do that, Mussels is joking...
(funny as hell thought though. I can totally see Kelso from That 70's Show trying it...)


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 23, 2020)

@Mussels As a professional I advise against doing that 

For topic: 




Backside of a HD 6870 Hawk. Covered in these nasty small dust particles which have kinda baked in and don't move with compressed air alone.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 23, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> For topic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soft bristle toothbrush with 90% IPA gently applied will work wonders.


----------



## weFF (Oct 23, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Stick your peepee in it.


Maybe one day, but atm still have to use it time to time


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 23, 2020)

Here are some parts for a "test" system for review:


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 25, 2020)

Got into a strange winter mood today. Decided to rebuild my retro system and make it more festive.


----------



## framebuffer (Nov 2, 2020)

AthlonXP 1800+

AMD 2900GT and ASUS P6T


----------



## madness777 (Nov 9, 2020)

Decided to polish the Gigabyte GTX560Ti rev3.0 cooler


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 9, 2020)

madness777 said:


> Decided to polish the Gigabyte GTX560Ti rev3.0 cooler


How are temps now? Should be better!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2020)

what did you use to polish? looks great


----------



## madness777 (Nov 10, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> How are temps now? Should be better!


So, after the delid using I dropped from 69°C to 67°C tested with 3 minutes of kombustor donut (260W from wall) which felt a bit disappointing so the next best thing was flattening the baseplate.
After that I shaved off another 3°C sitting at 64°C now. Less intensive loads show a larger delta because they're not pushing the paste thermal conductivity and cooler so hard
I tried MX-4 and NT-H1 thermalpastes and they both produced the same result


Mussels said:


> what did you use to polish? looks great


First I used Grade P600 paper to get it nice and flat, then P2000 and finally Metal polish paste to get the mirror finish


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2020)

does metal polish affect temps/contaminate the thermal paste?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 10, 2020)

Mussels said:


> does metal polish affect temps/contaminate the thermal paste?


As long as 70%+ IPA or white vinegar is used to clean it off there shouldn't be any residue to cause a problem. If there is any, it really shouldn't cause an issue.


----------



## framebuffer (Nov 13, 2020)

Radeon 9800 Pro 256


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 27, 2020)

Done a bit of upgrading yesterday, this doesn't not only house my Geil Dragon ram and Samsung 970 EVO 1TB but also a Sabrent Rocket 2TB NVME SSD   

But this Asus board is weird because when I want to activate X.M.P. it will set my sticks to 4000MHz I doubt my 3000MHz SK Hynix kit can do that


----------



## framebuffer (Dec 1, 2020)

those white GEIL are very cool!


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 1, 2020)

voodooFX said:


> those white GEIL are very cool!



Thank you and yeah it's one of the reasons I do not want to sell them and move on.

I even have a spare stick of 8GB DDR4 if needed


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 4, 2020)

My new cpu


----------



## HammerON (Dec 21, 2020)

New GPU


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 21, 2020)

HammerON said:


> New GPU


Great photography.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## dieselcat18 (Jan 6, 2021)

Nice photo...Nice rig in system specs....more pics please .....


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 7, 2021)

Replaced the thermal paste on my nostalgic PC (the old paste was somehow still wet, which is amazing) and saw that the CPU was absolutely pristine.






AMD has always had really nice looking IHS's compared to Intel.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 10, 2021)

Some tech porn for you guys 

Was updating the BIOs for the bird to support the 5800X and testing my wife’s RAM


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 13, 2021)

Upgraded the case for my gaming PC as on system specs. Got the LianLi Lancool 215


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 17, 2021)

Smexy


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## biffzinker (Jan 18, 2021)

jlewis02 said:


> View attachment 184459


Now that’s the way to do a close-up.

@jlewis02 Is that a stick of RAM or debug leds on the main board?


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 18, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Now that’s the way to do a close-up.
> 
> @jlewis02 Is that a stick of RAM or debug leds on the main board?


LEDs for the motherboard


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 7, 2021)

I was digging through my photos and noticed that this one in particular is an awesome shot.
You couldn't get much better as a desktop wallpaper, especially considering the left-hand side is a perfect space for desktop icons.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 9, 2021)

Needed my requisite picture of each of my CPUs, turns out that getting all the reflective text to show up white is a royal pain in the ass and nigh impossible in a non-cropped photo


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 9, 2021)

Is this close up enough? This is a colorful pic of a 3970x build I did last year, taken on my s10.


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 11, 2021)

Closeup of the UASP controller in my new 2.5" enclosure.






Really wish my phone's autofocus in macro mode actually worked...


----------



## freeagent (Feb 18, 2021)

Love dem sexeh pipes


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> View attachment 189686


This makes me cringe so hard

I'm so skeptical with the Pins getting damaged


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 23, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> This makes me cringe so hard
> 
> I'm so skeptical with the Pins getting damaged



I've swapped my 3700X between 4 different boards and back and forth with my 4650G without incident. Why do you think it's sitting on the folded BIOS compatibility brochure? 

Seriously, you only bend AMD pins if you happen to fuck up, or just have fingers the size of Little Caesar's cheese sticks and minimum grip strength like a dog's bite strength. Not those Intel LGA feathers.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 23, 2021)

up close dust shots 
i just realized my Noctua fans are crooked on that HS, but im too lazy to pull it out & fix it


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Feb 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Seriously, you only bend AMD pins if you happen to fuck up, or just have fingers the size of Little Caesar's cheese sticks and minimum grip strength like a dog's bite strength. Not those Intel LGA feathers.




The pins are pretty tough.  This one's been laying in a drawer in the garage for over 10 years now.  Made me go looking for it.

Athlon x2 4050e


----------



## HammerON (Feb 23, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> The pins are pretty tough.  This one's been laying in a drawer in the garage for over 10 years now.  Made me go looking for it.
> 
> Athlon x2 4050e
> 
> View attachment 189700


Beautiful shot


----------



## trickson (Feb 23, 2021)

Also got a sexy new DVD/RW.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 23, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> The pins are pretty tough.  This one's been laying in a drawer in the garage for over 10 years now.  Made me go looking for it.
> 
> Athlon x2 4050e



Now that's a good close-up. Wanna see a cursed image? The underside of my X2 4400+ 








inb4 banned for CPU abuse


----------



## trickson (Feb 23, 2021)

I can do this all day! 
I have so many pieces of hardware that are just so sexy!


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Feb 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Now that's a good close-up. Wanna see a cursed image? The underside of my X2 4400+
> 
> View attachment 189709
> View attachment 189710
> ...



I literally gave a little gasp when I saw that. 

Do I even want to know what happened?

(great lighting by the way)


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 23, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> I literally gave a little gasp when I saw that.
> 
> Do I even want to know what happened?
> 
> (great lighting by the way)



I have a container of old CPUs and it's the only AMD chip in there. Since I don't have enough plastic trays for all the chips, I de-pinned the entire 4400+ so that it doesn't scratch off the lettering from all the other CPUs   

You can report me to the silicon authorities now 

Seriously, it was tough to break off all the pins with a razor.


----------



## trickson (Feb 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I have a container of old CPUs and it's the only AMD chip in there. Since I don't have enough plastic trays for all the chips, I de-pinned the entire 4400+ so that it doesn't scratch off the lettering from all the other CPUs
> 
> You can report me to the silicon authorities now
> 
> Seriously, it was tough to break off all the pins with a razor.


That makes no logical sense, Why not just through the CPU in the trash? The CPU is completely worthless now as you couldn't get it to work in any MB now.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 23, 2021)

trickson said:


> That makes no logical sense, Why not just through the CPU in the trash? The CPU is completely worthless now as you couldn't get it to work in any MB now.



Eh I just keep em around for novelty's sake. If we're talking old hardware usability in that box, I only have a kinda-working LGA1156 board and a kinda-working LGA1155 board to spare for them. 

By that logic, I should throw away my Slot 1 Pentium II, but I never will


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I have a container of old CPUs and it's the only AMD chip in there. Since I don't have enough plastic trays for all the chips, I de-pinned the entire 4400+ so that it doesn't scratch off the lettering from all the other CPUs
> 
> You can report me to the silicon authorities now
> 
> Seriously, it was tough to break off all the pins with a razor.


Ahhh, I thought you may have converted to LGA to use it that way.


----------



## trickson (Feb 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Eh I just keep em around for novelty's sake. If we're talking old hardware usability in that box, I only have a kinda-working LGA1156 board and a kinda-working LGA1155 board to spare for them.
> 
> By that logic, I should throw away my Slot 1 Pentium II, but I never will


Hording tech buried alive!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 23, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Beautiful shot


Agreed!


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 10, 2021)

Did some unauthorized and warranty-voiding (if it was still 2010) service to my Xbox 360, and snapped some pics of the CPU and GPU.










Its HDMI port stopped working after I reassembled it, which is weird. AV still works, so I can still get HD output with component.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 10, 2021)

im surprised they etched their name on the chip

that chip ate up about 70% of my kids leisure time when thye were little


----------



## framebuffer (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 16, 2021)

framebuffer said:


> View attachment 192568


I hope you don't mind, but I liked this one enough to make a 2160p wallpaper out of it. All credit to you though.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 16, 2021)

framebuffer said:


> View attachment 192568


Which socket is that, btw?


----------



## framebuffer (Mar 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I hope you don't mind, but I liked this one enough to make a 2160p wallpaper out of it. All credit to you though.
> View attachment 192623



not at all. I'm glad you like it!
here is a native 4k version 





Valantar said:


> Which socket is that, btw?



Pentium 4 1.90 on Socket 423


----------



## Atomic77 (Apr 18, 2021)

holy cow those are some awesome pics in here.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## freeagent (Apr 18, 2021)

Hittin the pipe


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 18, 2021)

Failed delid of a soldered chip (is gore sexy!?). This was a Xeon L5420, basically a low-TDP server version of the Core 2 Quad Q9450. It's totally possible to delid a soldered chip without pre-heating but I was tightening the vice too fast and knew it was game over when I heard little cracking sounds. You need to go SUPER slow. At least I delidded successfully on the next attempt after this one.

This is pretty cool though because the broken chiplet is almost perfectly intact. You can see the two Harpertown cores and 6MB L2 cache.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 18, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> This is pretty cool though because the broken chiplet is almost perfectly intact.


Back then they were considered a monolithic die with dual cores. I guess you could get away with calling it a chiplet since everything was still in the northbridge chipset.
Edit: corrected a mistake saying single when I should of said dual.


----------



## Valantar (Apr 18, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Back then they were considered a monolithic die with dual cores. I guess you could get away with calling it a chiplet since everything was still in the northbridge chipset.
> Edit: corrected a mistake saying single when I should of said dual.


Aren't they rather two full chips, just paired together? Chiplet implies them being somewhat stripped down or dependent upon other chips (such as AMD's IODs) after all.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 18, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Aren't they rather two full chips, just paired together? Chiplet implies them being somewhat stripped down or dependent upon other chips (such as AMD's IODs) after all.


Yes, a great example is the E6600 (which I used to have,) and the Q6600. The Q6600 is basically two E6600 dies. These Xeons are basically the xeon version of those after a die shrink to 45nm.


----------



## Valantar (Apr 18, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> Yes, a great example is the E6600 (which I used to have,) and the Q6600. The Q6600 is basically two E6600 dies. These Xeons are basically the xeon version of those after a die shrink to 45nm.


As I suspected. Of course, this is all a bit semantic given the gradual move from discrete chips for various tasks (memory controllers, northbridge, etc.) to ever more integrated SoCs, and the SoCs again breaking into several chips on the same package. But a chiplet if the word is to have any distinction from just "chip" must imply that it is dependent on another chip(let) on the same package to work fully.


----------



## LittleKonae (Apr 18, 2021)

Some pics of my old Dual Pentium Pro system with scsci drives, Intergraph TD300


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 19, 2021)

LittleKonae said:


> Some pics of my old Dual Pentium Pro system with scsci drives, Intergraph TD300


Pentium Pro 200's, nice!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2021)

but can it run HD videos of crysis?


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 19, 2021)

Mussels said:


> but can it run HD videos of crysis?


Only if you have the patience for it too render a frame.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 19, 2021)

Mussels said:


> but can it run HD videos of crysis?





biffzinker said:


> Only if you have the patience for it too render a frame.


Actually with a Geforce 5500 PCI, those two PPros likely could do 1080p30, but at least 720p video.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2021)

I remember having a Celeron 400A with a CD drive and playing some really low quality shitty movie CD's we got from Kmart or Target, and they recommended a seperate MPEG 2 decoder PCI card


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 19, 2021)

This does look tempting from Azza.


----------



## Valantar (Apr 19, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> This does look tempting from Azza.
> View attachment 197362


That has an ... interesting airflow design. At least there seem to be plenty of gaps, but the top fan exhausts upwards through some slivers of gaps above it in the glass, as well as the glass-less top area inside the frame. Tight, but it might work somewhat. The bottom radiator is clearly also an exhaust. There dont' seem to be more fans, as the other side has a HDD. So the GPU, due to being mounted horizontally like that, will recirculate its own hot air (hot air will rise, but those fans are pulling downwards, and fans beat convections 100% of the time), with the top fan only partially helping to move it away, and no major effect from the radiator. And given the complete lack of intake fans, the negative pressure setup will cause air to take the path of least resistance, meaning the vast majority of air being exhausted by the fans will enter the case through openings close to the fans, and the vents will be less effective the further from a fan they are (many cases, especially small SFF cases are built around negative pressure, but those place their passive intake vents strategically to ensure airflow over components needing access to air, which this very clearly does not). The GPU is about as far from a fan as you get in this case.

Overall, I predict this to be huge, loud, hot, but a good showpiece for events, YouTube or Instagram.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2021)

i've seen those fail pretty miserably in reality cause certain hardware just doesnt fit in through weird triangle panels - a GPU that should fit doesnt, cause you cant jam it in there, sort of thing


----------



## Atomic77 (Apr 20, 2021)

Oh my gosh that triangle thing looks so cool I wonder how it works.???


----------



## RealKGB (Apr 22, 2021)

This looks like a fun thread. The 4th gen era is especially interesting.
Once I get home (4:15 PM CST) I have an Am486 DX2-80 to show you, plus a bonus item.


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 23, 2021)

Just added the stickers on my primary build as on specs for that last bit of performance increase.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 23, 2021)

itsakjt said:


> Just added the stickers on my primary build as on specs for that last bit of performance increase.
> View attachment 197873


Board buddies!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 23, 2021)

Vanny said:


> Board buddies!



Seems there are several members with the ROG STRIX B550-F Boards. I also have one. It's the wireless edition.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 23, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Seems there are several members with the ROG STRIX B550-F Boards. I also have one. It's the wireless edition.


Best board I've ever owned.


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 23, 2021)

Vanny said:


> Best board I've ever owned.


Best board I've ever owned too. 
I did have the WiFi model in mind but it was not available on July 2020 anywhere in India due to lockdown in Maharashtra. The one I got was literally the last piece available all over Kolkata.


----------



## Morbius2021 (Apr 23, 2021)

A "new to me" Dual E5-2690V4 Server with 256GB of DDR4 2400Mhz Ram - Plus a little RAID 6 controller on the side


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 23, 2021)

Morbius2021 said:


> A "new to me" Dual E5-2690V4 Server with 256GB of DDR4 2400Mhz Ram - Plus a little RAID 6 controller on the side
> View attachment 197881


Now this is the definition of sexy.


----------



## Valantar (Apr 23, 2021)

Morbius2021 said:


> A "new to me" Dual E5-2690V4 Server with 256GB of DDR4 2400Mhz Ram - Plus a little RAID 6 controller on the side
> View attachment 197881





sepheronx said:


> Now this is the definition of sexy.


Sorry to be a buzz kill here, but does this really belong in this thread? I'm not disputing that that's sexy hardware, but... it's a pretty ugly shot, and it certainly isn't a close-up. Which is specifically the point of this thread, after all. To quote the OP (all the way back in 2008, must be the oldest post I've ever quoted!):


jbunch07 said:


> This club is for up-close pictures of hardware only.
> Please do not post pictures that could go in case gallery or other sections, only high quality close-ups of hardware.


Wouldn't the Show off your tech related purchase thread be a much better fit for a pic like that? Or one of the various server owners club threads around? I mean, there is plenty of potential for really nice close-ups in a server like that, don't get me wrong, but I've seen too many shots like that being posted to this thread lately to not say something.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2021)

itsakjt said:


> Just added the stickers on my primary build as on specs for that last bit of performance increase.
> View attachment 197873


wait a goddamn minute, i just saw this build on facebook


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 24, 2021)

Mussels said:


> wait a goddamn minute, i just saw this build on facebook


Yup. That was me posting in the PCMR group.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2021)

itsakjt said:


> Yup. That was me posting in the PCMR group.


if you look closely, you'll spot me arguing with idiots there quite often

mostly about having their fans backwards

in the case of yours, why not top exhaust the AIO and have that other fan an exhaust too? It's odd to have cold air dragged down to be blown right out the rear


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 24, 2021)

Mussels said:


> if you look closely, you'll spot me arguing with idiots there quite often
> 
> mostly about having their fans backwards
> 
> in the case of yours, why not top exhaust the AIO and have that other fan an exhaust too? It's odd to have cold air dragged down to be blown right out the rear


True that. Thing is I live in a very dusty locality. And hence to minimize dust build up inside, I set up the fans to make a positive airflow inside the case. 
About the AIO, initially I had it set up as exhaust only but I found that setting the AIO to intake cold air results in better temperatures for some reason.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 24, 2021)

itsakjt said:


> True that. Thing is I live in a very dusty locality. And hence to minimize dust build up inside, I set up the fans to make a positive airflow inside the case.
> About the AIO, initially I had it set up as exhaust only but I found that setting the AIO to intake cold air results in better temperatures for some reason.


Because you are feeding it fresh cool outside air, not warm exhausted air dirty case air. I never understood why people use their AIO as an exhaust.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Because you are feeding it fresh cool outside air, not warm exhausted air dirty case air. I never understood why people use their AIO as an exhaust.


If he has those front intakes right there, and the AIO exhausting directly above it tell me how its getting hotter air as an intake? it gets the same cold air into it, and doesnt dump its heat into every other component in the system.

There is also that whole situation with AIO's where the pumps wear out a lot faster and make more noise in certain orientations, and rad exhausting out the top is the best way to deal with that at the same time


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 24, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Because you are feeding it fresh cool outside air, not warm exhausted air dirty case air. I never understood why people use their AIO as an exhaust.


Exactly. 
I used to do the same too but after realizing the difference in temps the other way, I never went back. Implemented the same change on my secondary i5 7600K system. 
That chip is delidded with CM Mastergel maker applied and overclocked to 4.9 GHz. Allowing the radiator fan to intake cold air dropped temps by around 5 to 7 degree C.



Mussels said:


> If he has those front intakes right there, and the AIO exhausting directly above it tell me how its getting hotter air as an intake? it gets the same cold air into it, and doesnt dump its heat into every other component in the system.
> 
> There is also that whole situation with AIO's where the pumps wear out a lot faster and make more noise in certain orientations, and rad exhausting out the top is the best way to deal with that at the same time


The heat from the GPU is somewhat trapped inside because to completely exhaust all the built up heat inside, you will need to have a lot of fans as exhaust. Since the radiator can directly take the cold air from outside, it gets cooled better. At the cost of more heat inside the case? Possibly. But yields better temperatures nonetheless.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 24, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I never understood why people use their AIO as an exhaust.


Because it doesn't make much of a difference, temps wise.


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 24, 2021)

Mussels said:


> If he has those front intakes right there, and the AIO exhausting directly above it tell me how its getting hotter air as an intake? it gets the same cold air into it, and doesnt dump its heat into every other component in the system.
> 
> There is also that whole situation with AIO's where the pumps wear out a lot faster and make more noise in certain orientations, and rad exhausting out the top is the best way to deal with that at the same time


As long as you have a portion of the radiator mounted higher than the highest point of the pump, you are good to go. Since air is trapped on the top of a closed loop, having a part of the radiator or having the entire radiator at a height higher than that of the pump will result in air bubbles trapped on top of the radiator and NOT on top of the pump. This is what Gamers Nexus explained and further clarified by jayztwocents.

And to everyone wondering why the top fan is intake? It basically takes fresh cold air from outside and keeps the VRM cool.
In the future, I will invest in a better exhaust fan with better airflow.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 24, 2021)

itsakjt said:


> This is what Gamers Nexus explained and further clarified by jayztwocents.


That and it's just simple fluid dynamics and physics...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm not saying rear exhaust or anything

you've got an open vent right next to the AIO at the top front of the case, slap it there
no heat in case, still gets cold intake from the front exhaust


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 24, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I'm not saying rear exhaust or anything
> 
> you've got an open vent right next to the AIO at the top front of the case, slap it there
> no heat in case, still gets cold intake from the front exhaust


Got it. Yeah, that's a cool idea.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 24, 2021)

Mussels said:


> If he has those front intakes right there, and the AIO exhausting directly above it tell me how its getting hotter air as an intake? it gets the same cold air into it, and doesnt dump its heat into every other component in the system.
> 
> There is also that whole situation with AIO's where the pumps wear out a lot faster and make more noise in certain orientations, and rad exhausting out the top is the best way to deal with that at the same time


Ok you bring up a point about the intake.. But how much air is actually moving though the intake? I'm not sure what kind of fans, I was just generalizing which probably isn't wise.

Also.. I don't recall feeling much heat coming from my H100.. its been awhile though. But I have used it in all kinds of awkward installations and always used it as an intake both with top and front mounts. I used thick fans on it though, and in a case like an Antec Sonata that wasn't even designed to hold an AIO lol.. it worked pretty good. I only had 1 exhaust fan in that case.. I'm just looking back on my own experiences that's all..


----------



## RealKGB (Apr 24, 2021)

Pictures!
Am486 DX2-80:


Spoiler






I don't know if it works as I have absolutely no experience with 486's and the like. Toss me Slot 1 and I'm good to go (and I'm learning about Socket 478 as I plan and build my XP gaming rig) but this stuff is weird and confusing to me.


And the bonus item(s):


Spoiler



ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe + P4 HT Prescott 3.4 GHz. According to the person I got it from, this P4 will reach 4 GHz stable with proper cooling.
Northbridge has a waterblock on it that's thermal epoxied on, so I'm planning to watercool the CPU+motherboard, and maybe GPU if I can find a waterblock for my BFG 6800 Ultra OC AGP.
Anyway, pictures! My camera isn't too great, but here's the best I could do (it doesn't like small text):

Unopened I/O shield:



Motherboard + CPU:



CPU close-up:



3GB DDR 400 (2x1GB, 2x512MB)






And that's all you get for now! Once I have something to put all this in, you can have more, but for now, this all goes back in its antistatic bag and in the original box for safekeeping.


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 24, 2021)

Galax RTX 2060 Super 8 GB GDDR6 - 1 click OC


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2021)

I gotta remember to throw pics in here when i yeet my 3090 apart (waterblock is due tomorrow)


----------



## iBruceypoo (Apr 29, 2021)

It's too close up - it hurts my eyes. 

I had about 1/2inch of powdercoated steel to mount this Aquaero 6 LT fan controller, didn't want to drill any holes so used some Velcro black industrial strength low-profile, from a 10foot roll I picked up for about $8 about 5years ago. lol

The (4) fasteners at the corners in the pics are only attaching the heatsink to the PCB, the entire subassembly is mounted with pure Velcro - superstrong. 

The test bench/chassis is a Primochill Wetbench SX Pro, link below:









						Praxis WetBenchSX Pro - Angled Edition
					

THE BEST BENCH JUST GOT BETTER That perfection is a moving target is no reason to not chase it. The WetbenchSX is the result of our pursuit. Never happy with "good enough", we made the new bench more compact, modular, rigid, and all-around faster and easier to use than its predecessor. Be it for...




					www.primochill.com


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2021)

so my EK package went missing from melbourne and ended up in Amsterdam those pics are gunna have to wait


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 29, 2021)

Mussels said:


> so my EK package went missing from melbourne and ended up in Amsterdam those pics are gunna have to wait



RIP, make sure you wipe it down when it arrives... the outside packages I mean... dang package has been everywhere


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> RIP, make sure you wipe it down when it arrives... the outside packages I mean... dang package has been everywhere


no it really HAS been everywhere (bottom to top, in order) - the order of events makes no sense whatsoever and they've been investigating for a few days now


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 29, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Failed delid of a soldered chip (is gore sexy!?). This was a Xeon L5420, basically a low-TDP server version of the Core 2 Quad Q9450. It's totally possible to delid a soldered chip without pre-heating but I was tightening the vice too fast and knew it was game over when I heard little cracking sounds. You need to go SUPER slow. At least I delidded successfully on the next attempt after this one.
> 
> This is pretty cool though because the broken chiplet is almost perfectly intact. You can see the two Harpertown cores and 6MB L2 cache.
> 
> View attachment 197174


Reminds me when I tried to delid a Pentium D 925, the exactly same happened to me; the other die came with the IHS.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 30, 2021)

Mussels said:


> no it really HAS been everywhere (bottom to top, in order) - the order of events makes no sense whatsoever and they've been investigating for a few days now


There is no way that one package has made that many trips back and forth between Europe and Melbourne. They are having an IT system glitch of some sort.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Apr 30, 2021)

Mussels said:


> no it really HAS been everywhere (bottom to top, in order) - the order of events makes no sense whatsoever and they've been investigating for a few days now


We ordered a teddy bear to help cancer kids shipped from Canada back in 2017, it travelled to Chicago, then Australia, then the US Postal Service claimed it was lost, then they tracked it in France, then again claimed it was lost, then it showed up here in Florida a few days later - that teddy took a World Tour. 

Hope you amazing gents and gals like this sexy hardware close-up pic:


----------



## A Computer Guy (Apr 30, 2021)

Mussels said:


> no it really HAS been everywhere (bottom to top, in order) - the order of events makes no sense whatsoever and they've been investigating for a few days now


Is that a DHL tracking list?  They lost my package from EKWB last week Friday.  Delivered it to who know where with a nice picture of somebody's doorway.  DHL investigation just ended today I guess they couldn't recover the package and told me it's lost go ask the shipper to file a claim.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2021)

A Computer Guy said:


> Is that a DHL tracking list?  They lost my package from EKWB last week Friday.  Delivered it to who know where with a nice picture of somebody's doorway.  DHL investigation just ended today I guess they couldn't recover the package and told me it's lost go ask the shipper to file a claim.


Thats literally it - an EK package lost by DHL


----------



## MrAMD (Apr 30, 2021)

9900K naked and ready for mounting


----------



## freeagent (Apr 30, 2021)

Should change the name of this thread to Hardware pr0n Hub..

Because dam that's hot.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Apr 30, 2021)

MrAMD said:


> 9900K naked and ready for mounting
> 
> View attachment 198600


That M11H and 9900K are both "beyond sexy". I'm even diggin' your memory sticks man. 

I just went for a 6core 11600K this time around. RKL = a stop gap for Intel and me as well. So far no regrets, lovin' this little 6core. 

Hey, there's that world travelling teddy!


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 30, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> That M11H and 9900K are both "beyond sexy". I'm even diggin' your memory sticks man.
> 
> I just went for a 6core 11600K this time around. RKL = a stop gap for Intel and me as well. So far no regrets, lovin' this little 6core.
> 
> ...


The arrangement of the SATA ports are, I'd say at least, interesting. Thumbs up for the teddybear.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Apr 30, 2021)

I suspect it's due to social distancing....Teddy Bear approved.


----------



## Kissamies (May 1, 2021)

Maybe, just maybe I'll be owning this thread soon as I MAY have a 6800U AGP soon..


----------



## Space Lynx (May 1, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Maybe, just maybe I'll be owning this thread soon as I MAY have a 6800U AGP soon..



ya i love my 6800, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Kissamies (May 1, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> ya i love my 6800, hope you enjoy it.


I've had a LE and a nu but I' m talking about a real Ultra here :3


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2021)

now to spend the rest of the day assembling...


----------



## Vendor (May 2, 2021)

just want to add couple of more rgb fans so it glows even more, bit dark on the right of cpu cooler and gpu as there are no rgb fans providing even light in that area though it's not that bad but more fans would definitely make it look even more aesthetic


----------



## Space Lynx (May 2, 2021)

Vendor said:


> just want to add couple of more rgb fans so it glows even more, bit dark on the right of cpu cooler and gpu as there are no rgb fans providing even light in that area though it's not that bad but more fans would definitely make it look even more aesthetic
> View attachment 198835



I actually like the lighting the way you have it now. it's not in your face.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 2, 2021)

Vendor said:


> just want to add couple of more rgb fans so it glows even more, bit dark on the right of cpu cooler and gpu as there are no rgb fans providing even light in that area though it's not that bad but more fans would definitely make it look even more aesthetic
> View attachment 198835



I straight up thought the fluorescent tube behind you was inside the case and was about to commend you for creative lighting   

Less is more, looks nice and stealthy


----------



## Vendor (May 2, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I straight up thought the fluorescent tube behind you was inside the case and was about to commend you for creative lighting
> 
> Less is more, looks nice and stealthy


well, tbh when i was checking my pictures on pc few days ago, it looked like that to me as well and was surprised to see how is it even possible 



lynx29 said:


> I actually like the lighting the way you have it now. it's not in your face.


yeah, valid point. too much rgb can be distracting


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2021)

It arrived! PICTCHAS


----------



## MrAMD (May 2, 2021)

Old pic I took awhile ago. Good ol' K70


----------



## freeagent (May 2, 2021)

No hairs, crumbs, or boogers.. very nice


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 2, 2021)

Mussels said:


> It arrived! PICTCHAS
> 
> View attachment 198844View attachment 198845View attachment 198846View attachment 198847View attachment 198848View attachment 198849View attachment 198850View attachment 198851


Very nice! Temps?


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 2, 2021)

freeagent said:


> No hairs, crumbs, or boogers.. very nice


Under the keys is where it's all happening


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 2, 2021)

Hemmingstamp said:


> Under the keys is where it's all happening
> 
> 
> View attachment 198898


That is SOOO not sexy....


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 2, 2021)

AHHH, I cannot unsee it! 

Anyhoo - switching gears, that air-cooler on Rocket Lake, lol 

Will it be enough? 





And, my new favorite motherboard - OF ALL Time! 

Could've waited for Alder Lake, but this M13A, just had to have it - also needed as healing therapy for the last 13months. 

Maximus 13 - 13months of agony, that's a SIGN!


----------



## R-T-B (May 2, 2021)

Hemmingstamp said:


> Under the keys is where it's all happening
> 
> 
> View attachment 198898


Great.  You ruined it.


----------



## RealKGB (May 2, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Maybe, just maybe I'll be owning this thread soon as I MAY have a 6800U AGP soon..


_laughs in BFG 6800 Ultra OC AGP_


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Very nice! Temps?


this is while mining (100% load, worse than gaming)
(GPU is locked to 1.6GHz, common 3090 undervolt)


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 3, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Great.  You ruined it.


Awww c'mon froggy. I was trying my best at humor


----------



## Caring1 (May 3, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> AHHH, I cannot unsee it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 198901
> View attachment 198902


Wait, does the I/O shroud say TROLL?
I can't unsee that now either.


----------



## R-T-B (May 3, 2021)

Hemmingstamp said:


> Awww c'mon froggy. I was trying my best at humor


But it's icky.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 3, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> But it's icky.


I know. But I've seen worse throughout lifes journey. Hand cheese is the killer for me.


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 3, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Wait, does the I/O shroud say TROLL?
> I can't unsee that now either.



It does say TROLL - stylized. 

Grabbed *5.3Ghz Per Core* so far with this little 6core 11600K *using Noctua Air-Cooling* , and I really don't know the new RKL bios at all, seat of my pants OC'ing so far. 

no memory overclocking yet, just getting started.


----------



## Athlonite (May 3, 2021)

Hemmingstamp said:


> Under the keys is where it's all happening
> 
> 
> View attachment 198898


that needs to be posted in the filthy rotten nasty thread


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 3, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> that needs to be posted in the filthy rotten nasty thread


I forgot about the FRN thread, thanks for the reminder but it's here now unless a Mod wants to move it.


----------



## Mussels (May 3, 2021)

Hemmingstamp said:


> I forgot about the FRN thread, thanks for the reminder but it's here now unless a Mod wants to move it.


nah too lazy


----------



## R-T-B (May 3, 2021)

Mussels said:


> nah too lazy


Doing gods work.


----------



## FireFox (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Mussels (May 3, 2021)

FireFox said:


> View attachment 199017


looks familiar!


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 4, 2021)

It's a Track Racer! 

(actually it's an office computer )

Memory overclocking today - RKL IMCs are awesome, hoping for 5000Mhz 17 17 37 with my 4600/18 B-die kit.

Booted into 5.4Ghz Per Core but wasn't stable. Can get it stable with greater understanding of the new RKL bios features, stable enough for a Cinebench Single-Thread Hot Run! 

Sexy Close-Up pic! I didn't DataVac the dust off the test bench - D'OH! 

...send it to the dirty rotten thread. lol


----------



## itsakjt (May 5, 2021)

Got a Crucial P5 1 TB for my primary system.


----------



## Valantar (May 5, 2021)

Hm, I don't think I ever uploaded any shots from my recent upgrade. That needs to be rectified.




I should get a more macro capable lens - the focusing distance on my 50mm f/1.8 isn't great, and it can produce these annoying halos when shot wide open or close to it. Still like the shot though.












And perhaps not a close-up, but I can't quite get over how adorably small SFX PSUs are. Almost literally pint-sized!




The Fury X might not be much in terms of performance these days, but it sure looks good still!


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 5, 2021)

@Valantar

Cookie dough as thermal paste?  I have a pint-sized PSU also, a little Seasonic 500watt fanless - super tiny.

Nice looking heatsinks on that board.


----------



## Valantar (May 5, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> @Valantar
> 
> Cookie dough as thermal paste?  I have a pint-sized PSU also, a little Seasonic 500watt fanless - super tiny.
> 
> Nice looking heatsinks on that board.


I guess you could call it a sort of thermal compound for human internal usage? External too if that's your thing, but that's a bit messy for me.

Those fanless SFX-L PSUs are really nice! A bit troublesome in some SFF cases given their reliance on the shell as a heatsink, but still impressive engineering.

I'm pretty happy with the B550 Phantom Gaming so far, though admittedly I've barely touched the BIOS. No matter what it's a massive improvement over my old Biostar X370GTN. I'll get around to some undervolting and/or curve optimizer at some point, but so far it's very stable and works excellently. Having a spare m.2 slot for the future is of course also very nice.


----------



## khemist (May 5, 2021)

Not done air cooling for a couple of years so digging out the Cryorig R1 for my new Jonsplus case, should work great with Three bottom intakes and Three top exhaust fans, going to be pretty much all Black.

My blower 1080ti will be the loudest thing by far and i'm wishing i didn't sell the 3070 ventus card i managed to get, i'll be getting a 3070 or 3080 card with a quieter cooler if possible.


----------



## khemist (May 8, 2021)

New ram.


----------



## motleyguts (May 8, 2021)

Getting up in there, inside the discontinued Fractal Design Arc case





Resetting the neglect timer on a reference GTX Titan X


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 8, 2021)

SUPERCHIP! I struck GOLD!   

Is it stable? Of course not - I don't know where to go with VCore, I'm lost. but still this CPU is awesome!


----------



## framebuffer (May 8, 2021)




----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2021)




----------



## madness777 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Biolante (May 15, 2021)




----------



## iBruceypoo (May 18, 2021)

New WD_Black SN850 PCIe 4.0 M.2 NVMe SSD, mounted in the ROG Maximus XIII Apex's only M.2 PCIe 4.0 slot - other 3 M.2 slots are PCIe 3.0.

This slot's extra large heatsink sharing thermal conductivity with the mobo's VRM. , oh well. 

SanDisk 8-lane controller. CLOSE UP!


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2021)

i know its perspective, but it almost looks bent and that concerns me


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 19, 2021)

Mussels said:


> i know its perspective, but it almost looks bent and that concerns me


Lol, the drive lays perfectly flat on my work desk and no chips on the obverse side - it be smoove. 

Maybe my phone camera is bent. Lol

------

*Z590 Epiphenomenal Rocket Bench*
Intel Rocket Lake 11600K (5.5Ghz Single Thread Cinebench R15 - 270 CPUZ ST – 704)
ROG Maximus XIII Apex
Intel Optane 900P 280GB NVMe PCIe 3.0 Add In Card
WD_Black SN850 500GB NVMe PCIe 4.0 SSD
Gskill Trident Z Royal Silver 4600/18 (5000Mhz capable)
Primochill WetBench SX Pro test bench


So I wrote this little song about my computer 


[Guitar Intro]
My clocks are high, my threads are low
They take me where I want to go
I get there fast, I’m never slow
Cuz I’m rolling down Single-Thread Highway
[Harmonica Solo]

My editor thinks I’m a prolific prodigy
She doesn’t understand the key
*It’s the Rocket Fuel, it ain’t me* 
Since I’m rolling down Single-Thread Highway
[Harmonica Solo]

Don’t want you to be afraid
I’m not here to masquerade
I need no multithread parade
Because I’m rolling down Single-Thread Highway
[Guitar End]



OK, I'm no song writer. lol

Everyone hates RGB, yet this is only the B-component. Lighting on a work pc?  I find the blue soothing.

Close Up!


----------



## Dinnercore (May 19, 2021)

Biolante said:


>


GA-X58A-OC?


----------



## Biolante (May 19, 2021)

@Dinnercore in all its glory


----------



## puma99dk| (May 22, 2021)

Been working with a the newest Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon G9 at with the one with Intel Core i7-1165G7, 16GB RAM and 512GB NVME SSD PCI-E 4.0 and 1.155KG

Not the most sexy shots but still a beautiful laptop with a price tag of £1900 which is really expensive


----------



## itsakjt (May 23, 2021)

After 2.5 years, decided to replace the battery of my ASUS ZenFone 5Z (ZS620KL/621KL). I accidentally damaged the fingerprint sensor FPC trying to take the back cover off and hence needed to replace that part as well. Still a beast of a phone. All parts are genuine and I reassembled everything with a genuine replacement adhesive gasket for the back cover. 
The screen on time went up to 7.5 hrs from a mere 4 hrs which I was getting with the old battery installed. It was good to see ASUS using quality parts (both the RAM and ROM are from Samsung).
I took the opportunity to apply some Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut as well in place of the pink chewing gum.  
The Antutu scores are among the best for a Snapdragon 845 platform.


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2021)

itsakjt said:


> After 2.5 years, decided to replace the battery of my ASUS ZenFone 5Z (ZS620KL/621KL). I accidentally damaged the fingerprint sensor FPC trying to take the back cover off and hence needed to replace that part as well. Still a beast of a phone. All parts are genuine and I reassembled everything with a genuine replacement adhesive gasket for the back cover.
> The screen on time went up to 7.5 hrs from a mere 4 hrs which I was getting with the old battery installed. It was good to see ASUS using quality parts (both the RAM and ROM are from Samsung).
> I took the opportunity to apply some Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut as well in place of the pink chewing gum.
> The Antutu scores are among the best for a Snapdragon 845 platform.
> ...


ahah! now i can finally match your FB name to your forum name damnit, your username is so generic i can never remember it!


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 25, 2021)

Inside - it looks like a flight deck from StarWars.

And that's why I love it.


----------



## khemist (May 26, 2021)

Had my 1080ti for around 3 years, longest i've ever kept a card, this 3070 should look nice with my build since it's all Black.


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 27, 2021)

Love this Sexy Close-Up thread. Loving this new motherboard.

People complaining the WD_Black SN850 PCIe 4.0 SSD reaches 100C and thermal throttles. I ran 6benchmarks and temps never moved beyond 48C, 52C single momentary peak.

Cuz the Apex XIII motherboard heatsinks are so substantial.

This video below the guy breaks the motherboard down - *actually building it up from scratch *- the coolest video I've ever seen. ALL aluminum heatsinks - no plastic on this board. 

This pic below, hey the Maximus XIII Apex is sleeping, leave him alone. 

This video is PURE CLOSE-UP SEXY!


----------



## khemist (May 28, 2021)




----------



## dj-electric (May 28, 2021)

some close up sexy hardware shots to share of VRM systems on modern boards


----------



## Blaylock (May 28, 2021)

Everybody loves the clean new board closeups, is there any love for old workhorses here? What about older than dirt CPU coolers that just never give up?


----------



## MrAMD (May 31, 2021)

The big 3


----------



## dieselcat18 (May 31, 2021)

Nice photo.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 31, 2021)

MrAMD said:


> The big 3


That's just pretty!


----------



## JinuIslife8 (Jun 1, 2021)

When you are caught by the horny Pc hardware police.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 1, 2021)

MrAMD said:


> The big 3
> 
> View attachment 202313


Gorgeous, Mr AMD! 

This pic below - I didn't add the red lighting for aesthetics.

Apparently, this motherboard has a way of telling you when your DDR4 is OVERHEATING.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 5, 2021)

Got this to replace my faulty Corsair CS750M which was on my primary system.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 14, 2021)

AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT Reference card vs MSI Radeon RX 6800 XT Gaming X Trio

The reference card is small side by side but I was tried of a 3 cooler with anti-sag bracket MSI need to fix the way they design that ASAP because seriously.

The anti-sag bracket covers 2 slots below the card so you can have screws like this
X
-
X
X
X

I hate this design because it covers up everything else and it's a pain to move around and get back to perfect.


----------



## oldwalltree (Jun 14, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Gorgeous, Mr AMD!
> 
> This pic below - I didn't add the red lighting for aesthetics.
> 
> ...


That board looks better in photos then in the product page. Nice!


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 14, 2021)

oldwalltree said:


> That board looks better in photos then in the product page. Nice!


I agree 100% The Asus product page photos are terrible with the multiple colored lighting - kinda washed out photos.

Here's what the board looked like when it first arrived, no lighting all metal heatsinks no plastic anywhere - it's gorgeous, and heavy. 

Also, looks very nice with the lighting as a single static solid color.

I've had the:

Maximus V Extreme 2012
Maximus VIII Extreme 2015
Rampage V Edition 10 2016
Maximus X Apex 2017
EVGA Z390 Dark 2019
*Maximus XIII Apex 2021- this is my favorite* and best made highest quality motherboard by far from Asus.


----------



## khemist (Jun 15, 2021)

I'll get some better pics when done, this is temp for now until my aio arrives, cant quite fit the fan on cpu cooler.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 16, 2021)

khemist said:


> I'll get some better pics when done, this is temp for now until my aio arrives, cant quite fit the fan on cpu cooler.


Sexy case, I love mine, although a right angled display cable is a better fit.


----------



## khemist (Jun 16, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Sexy case, I love mine, although a right angled display cable is a better fit.


I'm using feet I got with my jonsplus case to get around that.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 20, 2021)

Finally! 

Been using this Gskill 3200/14 b-die kit for so long, 5years? like 2016, wow.

Finally, I'm able to update.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## micropage7 (Jun 20, 2021)

from old seagate hdd


----------



## khemist (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 27, 2021)

Sexy closeup of my latest mistake...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Sexy closeup of my latest mistake...


Have a peek at this thread, you'll likely get some high temps if your boards defaults are higher than snoop dog like the rest of us








						5800x (and other Zen 3 chips) PBO settings/Temperature fix
					

The 5800x is well known for having heat issues on stock settings, because it's single 8 core CCX design shares the same power limits as the 2x6 (dual 6 core CCX) 5900x - so it's got a lot less space to cool itself with.   A Zen 3 chiplet (whether it has 4 cores or 8) is 80.7mm square -modern...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 4, 2021)

Stuck these sexy beasts in my main system.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 4, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Stuck these sexy beasts in my main system.


Sexy is a relative description. If you'd gone with the grey versions, the effect would be much better. Very nice Arctic Accelero Xtreme though!


----------



## madness777 (Jul 9, 2021)

Brand new toy housing a 5GHz 6700k


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Sexy is a relative description. If you'd gone with the grey versions, the effect would be much better. Very nice Arctic Accelero Xtreme though!


Brown and white is a great combo, just ask prawnhub 

(Nah i totally agree, i freakin love the new look noctuas)


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 12, 2021)

Got an i5 9600KF for my second PC as on specs for a steal price, new from Amazon. Modded the BIOS with Coffee Time 0.99, did a hardware mod on the board to recognize CPU and we have a winner. Any LGA 1151 CPU is just plug and play on this board. 
How many of you have tried running Coffee Lake on Z170/Z270?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 12, 2021)

itsakjt said:


> Got an i5 9600KF for my second PC as on specs for a steal price, new from Amazon. Modded the BIOS with Coffee Time 0.99, did a hardware mod on the board to recognize CPU and we have a winner. Any LGA 1151 CPU is just plug and play on this board.
> How many of you have tried running Coffee Lake on Z170/Z270?


Wow! That's really excellent. No stability issues or limitations?


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Wow! That's really excellent. No stability issues or limitations?


No stability issues so far. Have been using this setup for 3 days now - continuous usage mixed with gaming, work and media consumption.
As for limitations, there are few minor ones like lack of resizeable bar support, Intel Platform Trust (responsible for TPM 2.0 - can be implemented with add on 14-1 pin TPM card - already in touch with ASUS for that). The resizable bar support with better BIOS modding skills/future programs might be possible. Already know some people with superior BIOS modding skills that have made that possible on their setups.
Even overclocking works great and I have settled for 5 GHz with AVX for daily usage at just 1.35V. Have set cache frequency at 4.8 GHz. The setup performs incredibly good on games, better than my primary system as on profile.


----------



## madness777 (Jul 13, 2021)

Gotta love it! Z170 is badass 
I'm planning on moving to 8th/9th gen for my Z170 OCF when the time is right


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 13, 2021)

It's a BIG cooler.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 13, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> It's a BIG cooler.
> 
> View attachment 207851


She's big and so am my own NH-D15 Chromax black as well. It's great to have a big lump of metal you know wount leak and still perform well.

All throw some people might disagree about that.


----------



## Valantar (Jul 13, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> She's big and so am my own NH-D15 Chromax black as well. It's great to have a big lump of metal you know wount leak and still perform well.
> 
> All throw some people might disagree about that.


Hey, heatpipes can leak*! You just need to heat them to >150°C first.

*technically they burst, but a burst pipe is a leaky pipe.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 13, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Hey, heatpipes can leak*! You just need to heat them to >150°C first.
> 
> *technically they burst, but a burst pipe is a leaky pipe.


You will never reach 150 degrees Celsius with a cpu. The CPU would either thermal throttle long before that or I am pretty sure the cpu will roast it self before the heat pipe will reach a critical temperature.

My point is that an aircooler are generally more failsafe than an aio or custom loop, cause there are less things and moving parts to go wrong.

And even if a heatpipe bursted, the water inside, is so little, it would never be enough to bring a pc in to danger. A leaking Aio or custom loop is how a thread. Especially if there are used none destile water or what it is called the none conductive water of electricity.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 13, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Hey, heatpipes can leak*! You just need to heat them to >150°C first.
> 
> *technically they burst, but a burst pipe is a leaky pipe.


How did you do that?


----------



## Valantar (Jul 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> How did you do that?


I haven't, but it's a significant risk when soldering heatpipes. You need special low melting point solder to do that, otherwise you'll burst them.


Tomgang said:


> You will never reach 150 degrees Celsius with a cpu. The CPU would either thermal throttle long before that or I am pretty sure the cpu will roast it self before the heat pipe will reach a critical temperature.
> 
> My point is that an aircooler are generally more failsafe than an aio or custom loop, cause there are less things and moving parts to go wrong.
> 
> And even if a heatpipe bursted, the water inside, is so little, it would never be enough to bring a pc in to danger. A leaking Aio or custom loop is how a thread. Especially if there are used none destile water or what it is called the none conductive water of electricity.


.... I know. It's called a joke


----------



## freeagent (Jul 13, 2021)

It has happened, not sure how tbh but I remember seeing pictures


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 13, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I haven't, but it's a significant risk when soldering heatpipes. You need special low melting point solder to do that, otherwise you'll burst them.


Fair enough. Didn't know that. Didn't even know it was possible given how little volume of water is in an average heatpipe.



Valantar said:


> .... I know. It's called a joke


Ah, nevermind then...


----------



## motleyguts (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 13, 2021)

motleyguts said:


> View attachment 207927


ThreadRipper?


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jul 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> ThreadRipper?


Don't think so - only one bank of DIMM slots.


----------



## motleyguts (Jul 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> ThreadRipper?



5800X


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 14, 2021)

200W through a tiny box sitting on the 24-pin - picoPSUs have come a long way


----------



## Valantar (Jul 14, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> 200W through a tiny box sitting on the 24-pin - picoPSUs have come a long way
> 
> View attachment 207936


HDPlex makes some excellent stuff. I still prefer 12V DC-ATX setups, but the ability to use ubiquitous 19V bricks is a great benefit.


----------



## Blaylock (Jul 14, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> It's a BIG cooler.
> 
> View attachment 207851


MMMMM Hybrid Passive cooling.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 14, 2021)

I've just upgraded from this very nice Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3-R5 and put it up for sale, so I took some close ups.


----------



## madness777 (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## khemist (Jul 16, 2021)

Changed from the Suprim X as it was a little too big for my case.


----------



## madness777 (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2021)

hey bruceypoops, why do you post and delete so many posts? seems odd, nothing wrong with their content


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 17, 2021)

Because I got MODS following me. More than one.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jul 17, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Because I got MODS following me. More than one.


Because they like your content! Embrace it!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 17, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> View attachment 207935


THAT is some serious techno-sexy! Well played sir!!



Mussels said:


> hey bruceypoops, why do you post and delete so many posts? seems odd, nothing wrong with their content


Fully agree!



iBruceypoo said:


> Because I got MODS following me. More than one.


Don't be paranoid. Mods will only do the mod thing when they see a reason to mod. Otherwise they are just normal users like us participating in the forums.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 17, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Not following me in a paranoid sense. Actually FOLLOWING me.
> 
> and I want it to stop.
> 
> View attachment 208558


Ah, I see! Why? They're watching you because they like what you do. If they were watching you because of forum shenanigans, you'd be on a very different watch list, one you can't see..


----------



## TheUn4seen (Jul 17, 2021)

So, how close do you have to be to qualify as a closeup?




In all seriousness though,


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2021)

No, really bruce... no ones stalking you or anything. i think the only thing that happened was an angry react to a fosters can, which all aussies are legally required to do after losing the emu war.

I can see the deleted posts (magic oyster powers) and theres nothing wrong with them


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 18, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Or socially distance yourself
> 
> View attachment 208617


Are we taking "Sexy Hardware" to literally?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 18, 2021)

Mussels said:


> (magic oyster powers)


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are we taking "Sexy Hardware" to literally?


From here on in, all hardware shown in this thread is to be referred to as either "Unit" or "Hoo-Hah"


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 18, 2021)

And something to serve the topic... ofc









there were even times i bought redicilously overpriced notebooks. thanks lord this deamon went out of my body.
for the price i could have been passed the atlantic ocean from EU to USA more than ten times...


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Not following me in a paranoid sense. Actually FOLLOWING me.


I thought we were allowed to follow people with the sexy hardware????   Did I miss something?!


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 22, 2021)

New 5333Mhz 5.3Ghz mem kit - up close and personal


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jul 23, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> New 5333Mhz 5.3Ghz mem kit - up close and personal
> 
> View attachment 209346
> 
> ...


Be sure to use only the highest quality diaper to wipe those memory sticks clean!  
That's the RAM I went with for my build, but its only 3200 MHz.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2021)

and i thought 3600Mhz was fast for DDR4


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> and i thought 3600Mhz was fast for DDR4


Yeah, but those timings and voltage...








						Your PC ATM
					

Pretty old hardware by today's standards, but it works for my use. Thinking of buying tempered glass side panel. Also pictured taken with potato :D




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, but those timings and voltage...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't close down your thought process from recent past.

The new Samsung b-die and Hynix Z590 ddr4 kits can run at 1.600volts PLUS and still remain cool.

That's why the kits are high binned for silicon efficiency.

Yep, and they cost more, no way to get around that - ya gotta pay the brother for the high binning.


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> New 5333Mhz 5.3Ghz mem kit - up close and personal
> 
> View attachment 209346
> 
> ...


More like this please sir!!  



iBruceypoo said:


> Don't close down your thought process from recent past.
> 
> The new Samsung b-die and Hynix Z590 ddr4 kits can run at 1.600volts PLUS and still remain cool.
> 
> ...


B-Die is great, from the overclocking I remember doing, 2.0v and the kits are still going strong    They just don't die!!


----------



## basco (Jul 23, 2021)

but Bruce be honest.
your B-die kit at over 5000 c17 will not be beaten by this hynix thingy  ?

forgive me i am just jealous


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 23, 2021)

basco said:


> but Bruce be honest.
> your B-die kit at over 5000 c17 will not be beaten by this hynix thingy  ?
> 
> forgive me i am just jealous



The biggest difference so far is the Hynix 5333 kit is not so CPU clock sensitive.

The 4800/17 B-die kit will run:

4800Mhz 16 16 16 37 with 11600K at 5.3Ghz
5066Mhz 17 17 17 37 with 11600K at only 5.1Ghz

The Hynix 5333Mhz kit will run:

5333Mhz 20 30 30 42 11600K at 5.3Ghz 

Also boot times are faster with the Hynix kit, but it's no low-latency superhero, that's for sure - CL20 is as low as it will go.





5.3Ghz CPU 5.3Ghz DDR4 - This feels amazing!


----------



## Valantar (Jul 23, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> The biggest difference so far is the Hynix 5333 kit is not so CPU clock sensitive.
> 
> The 4800/17 B-die kit will run:
> 
> ...


I'm missing a 5.3GHz GPU in your setup


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 24, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I'm missing a 5.3GHz GPU in your setup


Making fun of my tiny little AMD video card that doesn't game worth a poop? 

No DisplayPort or HDMI video output on the Maximus XIII Apex board, no video output at all - so ya gotta have something. 

AMD workstation graphics cards the software is extensive and comprehensive and creates beautiful text and a lovely screen to work long comfortable hours.

Dat sexy blue Doe!


----------



## Valantar (Jul 24, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Making fun of my tiny little AMD video card that doesn't game worth a poop?
> 
> No DisplayPort or HDMI video output on the Maximus XIII Apex board, no video output at all - so ya gotta have something.
> 
> AMD workstation graphics cards the software is extensive and comprehensive and creates beautiful text and a lovely screen to work long comfortable hours.


Not making fun at all, those workstation GPUs are great. Just pointing out that the symmetry would have been even better that way


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 24, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Not making fun at all, those workstation GPUs are great. Just pointing out that the symmetry would have been even better that way



It's ok, everybody makes fun of my tiny little insufficient video card.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 24, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> It's ok, everybody makes fun of my tiny little insufficient video card.


Hi,
Everything looks small with that cpu cooler lol


----------



## freeagent (Jul 24, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> It's ok, everybody makes fun of my tiny little insufficient video card.


Its all in how you use it! Right?

Right..?


----------



## Valantar (Jul 24, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> It's ok, everybody makes fun of my tiny little insufficient video card.


I've seen some fantastic SFF builds with those GPUs, and they're pretty capable for their size, so no shame in that whatsoever. Though I hope there's a new generation of HHHL GPUs coming soon. It's been far too long.


----------



## Anoniem (Jul 24, 2021)

Hey as long as it gets the work done, who cares about the size 

Managed to install my waterblock today. Shame EKWB forgot to include the 8mm screws for the backplate


----------



## Mussels (Jul 25, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> Hey as long as it gets the work done, who cares about the size
> 
> Managed to install my waterblock today. Shame EKWB forgot to include the 8mm screws for the backplate
> View attachment 209670


i got a universal pack with everything in it including screws i didnt even need, how did you have missing ones?!

cant wait til i rebuild my loop with my new parts (quick disconnects!)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 25, 2021)

Mussels said:


> (quick disconnects!)


Always good kit to have!


----------



## Anoniem (Jul 25, 2021)

Mussels said:


> i got a universal pack with everything in it including screws i didnt even need, how did you have missing ones?!
> 
> cant wait til i rebuild my loop with my new parts (quick disconnects!)


I do wonder that myself. It doesn't really matter, I just have to contact the store where I bought the backplate and block and then all is fine. In the meantime I've got a fan pointed at the back so that'll be enough for the time being.

And yeah QDC's are so incredibly nice and they don't restrict flow that bad. It makes maintenance trivial to be honest  The only real downside is the size of QDC's, it was a bit more work to go from the QDC on the monoblock to the QDC on the GPU. And keep us posted on the rebuild!


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 25, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> Hey as long as it gets the work done, who cares about the size
> 
> Managed to install my waterblock today. Shame EKWB forgot to include the 8mm screws for the backplate
> View attachment 209670


I LOVE your open bench simple water build tech brother, I'm not certain if you have fans mounted to that extra-large rad or if you're using chilled room AC nearby in a passive config, but it looks AMAZING, and so clean!


----------



## Anoniem (Jul 25, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> I LOVE your open bench simple water build tech brother, I'm not certain if you have fans mounted to that extra-large rad or if you're using chilled room AC nearby in a passive config, but it looks AMAZING, and so clean!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 209825


Thanks awesome test bench brother! I wish I could use AC! Almost nobody in The Netherlands has AC since there is almost no need for it. It gets above 30c a few days per year, and that's about it. The actual cooling is done by four chonkin' Noctua A20's  I'll post some pics later in the Your PC ATM thread when I'm done with my thermocouples, was a long day and a large part of it was spent on the track at Zandvoort.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> I do wonder that myself. It doesn't really matter, I just have to contact the store where I bought the backplate and block and then all is fine. In the meantime I've got a fan pointed at the back so that'll be enough for the time being.
> 
> And yeah QDC's are so incredibly nice and they don't restrict flow that bad. It makes maintenance trivial to be honest  The only real downside is the size of QDC's, it was a bit more work to go from the QDC on the monoblock to the QDC on the GPU. And keep us posted on the rebuild!


The QDC's (and fittings) this guy had are all 13mm-19mm, BIG HONKERS - so i had to order more tubing, since i have 10/13

Already got some F/F extenders to work as converters, the GPU alone shall be on the bigger size for the QDCs (and that will absolutely make life easier, being able to pop the vertical mounted GPU out to work on the system) - and if one of those leads to the CPU, with soft tubing i can move the block off the socket super easy, too.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 26, 2021)

Mussels said:


> The QDC's (and fittings) this guy had are all 13mm-19mm, BIG HONKERS - so i had to order more tubing, since i have 10/13
> 
> Already got some F/F extenders to work as converters, the GPU alone shall be on the bigger size for the QDCs (and that will absolutely make life easier, being able to pop the vertical mounted GPU out to work on the system) - and if one of those leads to the CPU, with soft tubing i can move the block off the socket super easy, too.


Ok, so let me understand you correctly, you spend gobs of money and time customizing your PC *hardware* to your liking, but then you do *not* customize the *OS* at all? You'll forgive me if I seem dense, but seriously, WTH? That makes no sense..


----------



## freeagent (Jul 26, 2021)

I pretty much run a stock OS too 

I'm boring.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok, so let me understand you correctly, you spend gobs of money and time customizing your PC *hardware* to your liking, but then you do *not* customize the *OS* at all? You'll forgive me if I seem dense, but seriously, WTH? That makes no sense..


correct

I dont mind tweaking a few settings here and there, but i've learned from decades of fixing OTHER peoples machines, that the in depth tweaking always breaks things

How do you spot the guy who uses driver cleaners? cause he's the guy that used a driver cleaner, and now nothing uninstalls the normal way any longer...
people cant upgrade to the new version of win 10, or install a W7 service pack? Gee, i wonder if they disabled services and removed telemetry...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 26, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I dont mind tweaking a few settings here and there


Fair enough. I thought you meant you don't do any tweaking at all.


Mussels said:


> that the in depth tweaking always breaks things


I just don't have those experiences. And you know I tweak and mod like a mad-man.


Mussels said:


> How do you spot the guy who uses driver cleaners? cause he's the guy that used a driver cleaner, and now nothing uninstalls the normal way any longer...


Yeah ok, I'll go along with that.


Mussels said:


> people cant upgrade to the new version of win 10, or install a W7 service pack? Gee, i wonder if they disabled services and removed telemetry...


But not this. Update packages can be downloaded and installed manually, without hassle.

However, we're off-topic, I'll shut-up...


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 27, 2021)

Aquacomputer PWM D5 Aquaero 6 controllable - ready to go with custom length 6inch sleeved cables to replace the Noctua NH-P1 (maybe). 

Pump. check
Reservoir. check
Fittings Tubing Fluid. check
LGA 1200 water block. umm nope. 
Radiator like @Anoniem. umm nope. 

Extreme Close Up.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 30, 2021)

Tunnel vision.


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 6, 2021)

I would not personally call this sexy but someone may get off to it.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## F-Zero (Aug 11, 2021)

Hope you like it


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2021)

had a name change poopy? you got caught in a spam filter, had to manually approve it


----------



## freeagent (Aug 11, 2021)

Welcome back tech brotha


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 12, 2021)

My mouse.




Gaming memory cards  For when you need to save Skyrim across multiple cards.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## W1zzard (Aug 14, 2021)

Dust removal device for graphics card reviews


----------



## freeagent (Aug 14, 2021)

400 dollar shave brush?

I feel like that guy from tictok.. shake the can, let some cream out, grab my multi blade face cleaver and let er rip..

I should have made smarter choices in my younger years


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 14, 2021)

$400 dollar shaving brush geez louise is it made from gold plated virgin ring tailed macaques butt hole pubs or some shit


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 14, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Dust removal device for graphics card reviews


If it works, it works. Different but functional!


----------



## khemist (Aug 19, 2021)

Changed from a 3070ti to the 3080 tuf.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 22, 2021)

A little Threadripper love


----------



## madness777 (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## madness777 (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2021)

madness777 said:


>


295 X2??!!


----------



## madness777 (Sep 23, 2021)

phill said:


> 295 X2??!!


ASUS ROG ARES III
295X2 on steroids


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2021)

I have two water blocked 295 X2's but sadly not the Asus version...  Have you been using it much??


----------



## aQi (Sep 23, 2021)

madness777 said:


> ASUS ROG ARES III
> 295X2 on steroids


you mean R290 x2 ???


----------



## madness777 (Sep 23, 2021)

phill said:


> I have two water blocked 295 X2's but sadly not the Asus version...  Have you been using it much??


I just got two of them. Repasted, ran a couple benchmarks and overclocked a little bit
The production numbers are 003 and 042. The 003 came with a strange BIOS, it looks like it's an OC focused BIOS with 400A limit per core and no voltage droop. It doesn't look like it's modified, it looks like it was designed like this.
The 042 came with a normal 200A BIOS with massive voltage droop like the regular 290Xs had
One card can draw over 900W from the wall


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 24, 2021)

It's a bit chilly.


----------



## ratirt (Sep 24, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> It's a bit chilly.
> 
> View attachment 218055


OMG is that water droplets on the block or is it just grooves on the block imitating droplets?


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 24, 2021)

ratirt said:


> OMG is that water droplets on the block or is it just grooves on the block imitating droplets?



It's condensation.


----------



## ratirt (Sep 24, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> It's condensation.


Yeah that is a lot of the droplets bro. Is there a tray or something that would prevent those from dropping on the board or something?


----------



## Valantar (Sep 24, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> It's a bit chilly.
> 
> View attachment 218055


Nice pic; scary situation


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 24, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> It's a bit chilly.
> 
> View attachment 218055


Ok I'm not using a chiller anymore I'll just buy some honking great big rads and run them outside the case.


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 24, 2021)

ratirt said:


> Yeah that is a lot of the droplets bro. Is there a tray or something that would prevent those from dropping on the board or something?





Valantar said:


> Nice pic; scary situation





ThaiTaffy said:


> Ok I'm not using a chiller anymore I'll just buy some honking great big rads and run them outside the case.



Well to calm everyone down I suppose I'll break the illusion: I staged this photo. I just ran the chiller for a few minutes with the system off to get a pretty picture. When I actually ran it I packed in towels to keep things dry.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Athlonite (Sep 27, 2021)

FWaw A DFI Lanparty mobo they sure did make some purty mobo's I do wish they were still around doing their thing to brighten up PC hardware


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2021)

The last and only time bright yellow looked good in a computer!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2021)

Mussels said:


> The last and only time bright yellow looked good in a computer!


Foxconn did some good ones too.






They even did a blue & yellow board that was well loved for a time.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 27, 2021)

Sexiness


----------



## Jetster (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Sexiness
> 
> View attachment 218425
> View attachment 218426


For your daughters build?
Nevermind, just saw the post in the other thread!


----------



## Jetster (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2021)

Probably cause its stuck up near my face, but i find myself looking at this yeti a lot and wanted to share


----------



## emissary42 (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2021)

emissary42 said:


> View attachment 219537


Ok, I'm dead curious, what is this a photo of?


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok, I'm dead curious, what is this a photo of?



its a freezer unit mobo, keeps food cold.  didn't you see the paper on the PCB?

Chill Program, is so chill, it only has 4 modes.  just chil and chill some more.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 5, 2021)

emissary42 said:


> View attachment 219537



Damn, I don't even care what this is from. IR3567 controller, Cooper Bussmann chokes, Rubycon MCZ electrolytics, and what looks like some kind of thermally enhanced dual N-fets under there..........that's some nice hardware right there.


----------



## emissary42 (Oct 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok, I'm dead curious, what is this a photo of?


It is one of the AMD reference boards. Shouldn't be too hard to find out which one, even without the spoiler in the filename.



tabascosauz said:


> Damn, I don't even care what this is from. IR3567 controller, Cooper Bussmann chokes, Rubycon MCZ electrolytics, and what looks like some kind of thermally enhanced dual N-fets under there..........that's some nice hardware right there.


Totally agree, they really aren't stingy with components for their reference designs.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 23, 2021)

I really do like that flow through PCB..


----------



## madness777 (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## framebuffer (Nov 7, 2021)

*GeForce 6800 Ultra DDL*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 7, 2021)

framebuffer said:


> View attachment 224164
> 
> *GeForce 6800 Ultra DDL*


That is a beautiful picture! APG Pro too. Very nice!


----------



## Fouquin (Nov 15, 2021)

Feeling _Creative._


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Nov 15, 2021)

Home built!


----------



## madness777 (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## stinger608 (Nov 21, 2021)

madness777 said:


>



Wow, you have a lot of air in that loop.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 21, 2021)

Insane GPU with 4x HDMI, Oced via BIOS flash to 1304 MHz Chip (Stock 927 MHz), and 1375MHz GDDR5 (Stock 1250 MHz)

Low Budget GPU Porn:




If i play something it need a little bit fresh air to the cooler, or it go to a bluescreen cause temperature. 
@ HWBOT im on 5th i think if im right


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 21, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> Insane GPU with 4x HDMI, Oced via BIOS flash to 1304 MHz Chip (Stock 927 MHz), and 1375MHz GDDR5 (Stock 1250 MHz)
> 
> Low Budget GPU Porn:
> View attachment 226042
> ...



It's a nice card indeed just wish kinda it was HDMI 2.1 or something instead of 1x4K@60Hz then it would be a great upgrade for my dad with his LG OLED CX65


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 21, 2021)

May Asus will release a GT 1030 in  a few months


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 22, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> May Asus will release a GT 1030 in  a few months


At the bargain price of $399


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 22, 2021)

I dont think so, GT 1030 is now since a few years between 70 and 90€


I mean AMD and Nvidia are Companys why they should not push the prices up in the middle and higher classes if the people buy them like zombies.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> I dont think so, GT 1030 is now since a few years between 70 and 90€


Where are you looking? Amazon Deuchland, which serves Austria, has them for 110eur to start and only go up from there.


			Amazon.de : geforce "1030" "gddr5"


----------



## neopolaris (Nov 22, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> Insane GPU with 4x HDMI, Oced via BIOS flash to 1304 MHz Chip (Stock 927 MHz), and 1375MHz GDDR5 (Stock 1250 MHz)
> 
> Low Budget GPU Porn:
> View attachment 226042
> ...


What is this?


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 23, 2021)

A GT710


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## onemanhitsquad (Nov 25, 2021)

not exactly "sexy" but it is serial number 6018


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2021)

onemanhitsquad said:


> View attachment 226509
> 
> not exactly "sexy" but it is serial number 6018


Ah, so it's Sexty cause it's 18?
42069 would be cooler


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 25, 2021)

onemanhitsquad said:


> View attachment 226509
> 
> not exactly "sexy" but it is serial number 6018



My first "PC"


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 25, 2021)

Nothing beats a X58 board with 6 DIMMs 






edit: and if someone asks that why not on h2o like I posted on "your PC ATM" thread, the fucking pump died!


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Nov 25, 2021)

luv my X58


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 25, 2021)

onemanhitsquad said:


> luv my X58


Post a pic!


----------



## madness777 (Nov 25, 2021)

Used to own a beauty


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2021)

x58 aged well. Felt like HEDT and mainstream merged in the one location or something, for a brief glorious moment.


----------



## Remeca (Nov 25, 2021)

Last picture of the old i7-4770. Sold it on to a guy with an i3 for $100CAD.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 26, 2021)

Should never have sold her 





Edit:

Red is RipjawsX, Chrome are my Super Talent Hypers, and the black is Perfect Storm BBSE


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 26, 2021)

Mussels said:


> x58 aged well. Felt like HEDT and mainstream merged in the one location or something, for a brief glorious moment.


Heck yes it is. The high end 1366 CPU's are *still* viable gaming CPUs! 10 years later...


----------



## freeagent (Nov 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Heck yes it is. The high end 1366 CPU's are *still* viable gaming CPUs! 10 years later...


11..


----------



## 1100R (Nov 26, 2021)

X58 chipset liquid cooled


----------



## framebuffer (Nov 26, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Nothing beats a X58 board with 6 DIMMs
> 
> View attachment 226530
> 
> ...



except X79 with 8 DIMMs? 





(yes here I have only 4  )


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 26, 2021)

framebuffer said:


> except X79 with 8 DIMMs?
> 
> View attachment 226661
> 
> (yes here I have only 4  )


But they aren't put together like in X58 boards 

(I like it ofc tho!)


----------



## framebuffer (Nov 26, 2021)

Maenad said:


> But they aren't put together like in X58 boards
> 
> (I like it ofc tho!)



right, to beat that one needs something more epyc, like this I guess 






(anandtech)


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 26, 2021)

framebuffer said:


> right, to beat that one needs something more epyc, like this I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, 16 slots are always better than 8


----------



## emissary42 (Nov 26, 2021)

Maenad said:


> But they aren't put together like in X58 boards


Since @freeagent just mentioned Perfect Storm BBSE, old pic of my improvised memory tray (actually is LGA1366):


----------



## freeagent (Nov 26, 2021)

Mine live a boring life on an z77 oc formula and 3770K mixed with some Hynix rip jaws. They run fine, but they really do like to stretch their legs, and those Hynix are a real downer, there is no chance of frequency matching. Those PS run with tridents at 2133 8-9-8 with lowish voltage.. good sticks..


----------



## Mussels (Nov 27, 2021)

Begun, the RAM wars have.


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Nov 27, 2021)

I bid "12" !


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 27, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Mine live a boring life on an z77 oc formula and 3770K mixed with some Hynix rip jaws. They run fine, but they really do like to stretch their legs, and those Hynix are a real downer, there is no chance of frequency matching. Those PS run with tridents at 2133 8-9-8 with lowish voltage.. good sticks..


That's one sexy motherboard, I love those though never had any OC Formula...


----------



## Fouquin (Nov 27, 2021)

onemanhitsquad said:


> I bid "12" !
> 
> View attachment 226737
> 
> View attachment 226740



I bid 16!


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 27, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> I bid 16!
> View attachment 226747


Now that's a lovely shot! 



onemanhitsquad said:


> I bid "12" !
> 
> View attachment 226737
> 
> View attachment 226740


Now that old EK block looks hella cool!


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Nov 27, 2021)

dang...got womped by a plate full of Ripjaws...back to the thread title subject matter !


----------



## Valantar (Dec 1, 2021)

Was seeing some not-so-good thermals on the Sapphire RX 570 ITX in my travel PC, so I decided to repaste it. First time I've disassembled the card, bought it used in the wake of the first mining craze for NOK800 (~€80), nearly unused and luckily not modified in any way (the owner had bought two for mining before their landlord had banned them from doing so). Still in great shape!
Camera is the Poco X3 NFC potatocam. Third pic is with its macro lens, which is even more potato-y.


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 2, 2021)

My camera is crap. But here is my new EVGA RTX 3080 FTW3 ULTRA.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 3, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> My camera is crap. But here is my new EVGA RTX 3080 FTW3 ULTRA.
> 
> View attachment 227353
> View attachment 227354
> ...


Beautiful cards and what i originally ordered oh so long ago... i hope yours doesnt have that design flaw with the excessive power draw :/
(Drawing upto 140% power and ignoring BIOS/software limits)


----------



## HammerON (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Valantar (Dec 3, 2021)

HammerON said:


> View attachment 227418View attachment 227419


Man, I love those Threadripper chips. The first time I handled one I was _shocked_ at how thick that substrate is. Guess that's necessary when you have heaps of fast I/O and thousands of pins, but it's still a night and day difference over regular desktop CPUs. The sheer weight of the thing is something else as well.


----------



## emissary42 (Dec 3, 2021)

onemanhitsquad said:


> dang...got womped by a plate full of Ripjaws...


Don't worry, I got you!

Let me just grab some trash from my stash real quick... there we go:





One set of Flare to tie that mess of GTX and Copperhead revisions together. 

Nailed it?


----------



## Valantar (Dec 3, 2021)

emissary42 said:


> Don't worry, I got you!
> 
> Let me just grab some trash from my stash real quick... there we go:
> 
> ...


9 DIMMs per socket ... so, 3-channel layout with 3DPC?


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 3, 2021)

That's some cool packaging from Intel.











						Lucky Buyer Gets Unreleased Intel 12th-Gen Processors Home Delivered
					

Intel's upcoming 12th-generation processors were sold to a lucky user by an unnamed retailer. The images of the same have surfaced online.




					fossbytes.com


----------



## emissary42 (Dec 4, 2021)

Valantar said:


> 9 DIMMs per socket ... so, 3-channel layout with 3DPC?


Yes, 3DPC:



Not that it matters for an awkward memory tray.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2021)

emissary42 said:


> Don't worry, I got you!
> 
> Let me just grab some trash from my stash real quick... there we go:
> 
> ...


That image had be going so, so hard.


And then i saw the inner sticks.

You are bad people.


(Oh and while it may vary since i can see deleted posts, we're on page 404 here)


----------



## Valantar (Dec 4, 2021)

Mussels said:


> (Oh and while it may vary since i can see deleted posts, we're on page 404 here)


++?????++ Out of Cheese Error. Redo From Start.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2021)

Valantar said:


> ++?????++ Out of Cheese Error. Redo From Start.



Melon melon melon
The rest of this post belonged in another thread


I blame the melons

Revised sexy closeup:


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 4, 2021)

You better send your computer into the shop for a battery alignment.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 4, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> You better send your computer into the shop for a battery alignment.



And replace it with a Duracell or Energizer.  Good for at least 2-3 FPS.


----------



## MrAMD (Dec 22, 2021)

She's all finished... for now


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 22, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> That's some cool packaging from Intel.
> View attachment 227478
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me on when AMD was the desperate one and had to resort to cool quirky packaging lol (remember those tic tac things?). oh how the times have changed.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2021)

My post got eaten 


Page 404, indeed


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 27, 2021)

jbunch07 said:


> This club is for up-close pictures of hardware only.


If a girlfriend is too hardware for me, is it then allowed to post a sexy close up?

My girlfriend can to play good games, like the NES in the 1980tys riding the horse


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 3, 2022)

Another two beauties for the collection, pushed into early retirement by COVID - unfortunately, working LGA1155 and FM2 boards are in short supply in this house


----------



## Valantar (Mar 3, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Another two beauties for the collection, pushed into early retirement by COVID - unfortunately, working LGA1155 and FM2 boards are in short supply in this house
> 
> View attachment 238554


Those look really good! This inspired me to take a quick look for an ITX motherboard for an old Haswell I have lying around, and ... _holy **** what happened to used hardware prices?_ $300 for a used Z97 ITX board from China? $170 for a brand-name H87 ITX, again used? WTF?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 3, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Those look really good! This inspired me to take a quick look for an ITX motherboard for an old Haswell I have lying around, and ... _holy **** what happened to used hardware prices?_ $300 for a used Z97 ITX board from China? $170 for a brand-name H87 ITX, again used? WTF?


Global semiconductor shortage.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 3, 2022)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Global semiconductor shortage.


I know, but _damn_. Those prices are insane.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 3, 2022)

I work as an account manager facilitating procurement of IT hardware, software for my clients' IT infrastructure. A quick search for "price increase" in my outlook inbox yielded price increase notices by Brother, Canon, Microsoft CSP subscriptions (O365), Lexmark, Sonicwall, Cisco, Dymo, Zebra, Meraki, Jabra, Epson, APC (Schneider Electric) and Poly (Formerlly Plantronics and Polycom) and that's just in the first quarter of this year.

Lead times for backordered products is months now instead of weeks. Try to find a Lenovo docking station. My clients' have orders from 2021 that still haven't been fulfilled.

It is insane and it doesn't look like it's getting any better.


----------



## Blaylock (Mar 4, 2022)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Global semiconductor shortage.


I've been (was) looking for a replacement for my ASRock Z97 OCFormula for a few years and the prices have been high for as long. I've simply moved on as I won't pay that kind of price for old tech. The i7-4790k still runs great and I have oodles of DDR3 sitting on the shelf. Looks like it will become eWaste.


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 19, 2022)

5.1 GHz goodness!


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 20, 2022)

Blaylock said:


> Looks like it will become eWaste.


Have you ever considered reselling said items?


----------



## Blaylock (Mar 22, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Have you ever considered reselling said items?


The ASRock Z97 OCFormula is still limping along as my Plex server with 2 dead DIMM slots and only one working PCIe slot. LOL Once it gives up the ghost the CPU and most of my DDR3 (maybe 3-4 kits) will go to auction. I'm not expecting to get much for the DDR3 though. It seems like they are almost not worth selling.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 22, 2022)

Blaylock said:


> The ASRock Z97 OCFormula is still limping along as my Plex server with 2 dead DIMM slots and only one working PCIe slot. LOL Once it gives up the ghost the CPU and most of my DDR3 (maybe 3-4 kits) will go to auction. I'm not expecting to get much for the DDR3 though. It seems like they are almost not worth selling.


Yeah, I get you.  I just always prefer electronics to get reused than go to ewaste.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 22, 2022)

Blaylock said:


> The ASRock Z97 OCFormula is still limping along as my Plex server with 2 dead DIMM slots and only one working PCIe slot. LOL Once it gives up the ghost the CPU and most of my DDR3 (maybe 3-4 kits) will go to auction. I'm not expecting to get much for the DDR3 though. It seems like they are almost not worth selling.


If you can afford to hang on to them for a couple of years the Ram will fetch much more than its current value.
DDR3 will/should increase in value due to shortage (its no longer in production).


----------



## Blaylock (Mar 23, 2022)

dorsetknob said:


> If you can afford to hang on to them for a couple of years the Ram will fetch much more than its current value.
> DDR3 will/should increase in value due to shortage (its no longer in production).


Interested in some DDR and DDR2? LOL (MODS: Note this is not an attempt at a sale and is intended as a Joke.)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2022)

Folks, let's get back on topic before the mods have to force the issue..


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 23, 2022)

Even though Wraith Stealth kinda sucks, it still looks pretty cool (pun intended)


----------



## Valantar (Mar 23, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Even though Wraith Stealth kinda sucks, it still looks pretty cool (pun intended)


Doesn't it blow more than it sucks? 




(I would assume it blows and sucks equally, all things considered, seeing how that's kind of how fans work)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 23, 2022)

Spot the dead tranny. Just changed this module in a jvc amp


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 23, 2022)

I forgot to post image with my RTX 3080 GPU in my system after i got it back in december last year. Well better late than never. So this is a update from this post: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sexy-hardware-close-up-pic-clubhouse.71955/post-4659029

Image are a bit blurry do to bad light and bad camera in my phone.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 23, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> I forgot to post image with my RTX 3080 GPU in my system after i got it back in december last year. Well better late than never. So this is a update from this post: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sexy-hardware-close-up-pic-clubhouse.71955/post-4659029
> 
> Image are a bit blurry do to bad light and bad camera in my phone.


Looks cool - literally, but couldn't resist the idea of putting a custom loop for a dual-setup like that.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 23, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Looks cool - literally, but couldn't resist the idea of putting a custom loop for a dual-setup like that.


That´s why i desided to go aircooling. To show it can be aircooled and all other dual system i could see was all water cooled. So i wanted to go a different route, just to be different. But also because aircooling just has less need of maintinence.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 23, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> That´s why i desided to go aircooling. To show it can be aircooled and all other dual system i could see was all water cooled. So i wanted to go a different route, just to be different. But also because aircooling just has less need of maintinence.


Well, good points there and it's somewhat nice to see something different.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 23, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Well, good points there and it's somewhat nice to see something different.


Yeah, why do all dual system has to be water cooled. Sure, a custom water loop looks nice and all. But it also means more parts to fail. Aircooling is more bullet prof in that way and besides i have all ready gotten far overclock and temp i could had imagine to get. I Cinibench R23 i have beaten severel custom loop 5950X system i higher scores. That is an chievement in it self i would say. I im happy with my desision.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 23, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> Yeah, why do all dual system has to be water cooled. Sure, a custom water loop looks nice and all. But it also means more parts to fail. Aircooling is more bullet prof in that way and besides i have all ready gotten far overclock and temp i could had imagine to get. I Cinibench R23 i have beaten severel custom loop 5950X system i higher scores. That is an chievement in it self i would say. I im happy with my desision.


Yeah.. I also ordered a new air cooler (Arctic Freezer P50) for my main rig, I'll leave the watercooling to my X58 rig.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 23, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Yeah.. I also ordered a new air cooler (Arctic Freezer P50) for my main rig, I'll leave the watercooling to my X58 rig.


My X58 system was aircooled as well and still got some sweet clocks out of these chips. i will post benchmark in your X58 oc thread very soon.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2022)

Got an SFF system, discovered it uses laptop DDR3/L and socketed 1155 CPU's - with no whitelist

All photos are closeups technically, cause its so friggin small

Slide-on DVD bay hat (laptop slim, can upgrade to BD-ROM)
The fact that the DVD add on is just USB, and adds two more ports is sexy. Also turns into a VESA mount, to slap this beast on the back of a monitor!






 




Did i slap the biggest spare 1155 CPU i have in there? sure did!





All core load with turbo off doesnt overheat the tiny cooler, entire PC draws 50W in cinebench at 3.4GHz


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 30, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Got an SFF system, discovered it uses laptop DDR3/L and socketed 1155 CPU's - with no whitelist
> 
> All photos are closeups technically, cause its so friggin small
> 
> ...


We have a lot of these PCs (I think they are Lenovo M92p tiny) in our office. Runs cool and works great. In our office though, the CPUs are i5 3470T mostly with some higher end ones being 3770T.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 31, 2022)

itsakjt said:


> We have a lot of these PCs (I think they are Lenovo M92p tiny) in our office. Runs cool and works great. In our office though, the CPUs are i5 3470T mostly with some higher end ones being 3770T.


M72E tiny (had to spend a fair bit of effort to find that out)

Some business dumped hundreds of them, i got my hands on the 1155/ivy bridge dual cores... some other lucky buggers got upto 7th gen intels


----------



## freeagent (Mar 31, 2022)

So right after I buy a new board I have a craving for a SFF PC. Thanks


----------



## madness777 (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> View attachment 242892


Ah yes, the everything build
Kitchen sink included


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Apr 17, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Ah yes, the everything build
> Kitchen sink included


Even comes with a water heater...


----------



## madness777 (May 20, 2022)




----------



## ste2425 (May 20, 2022)

madness777 said:


>


Oh my there’s some wonderful symmetry there.


----------



## Kissamies (May 20, 2022)

Noice.


----------



## P4-630 (May 21, 2022)

Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB DDR5, should do 36-36-36-76 6000MHz @ 1.35V.  (I will find out once I have the motherboard)


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 22, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB DDR5, should do 36-36-36-76 6000MHz @ 1.35V.  (I will find out once I have the motherboard)
> 
> View attachment 248321


Those should be good performers.


----------



## madness777 (Jun 25, 2022)

5800X3D


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 25, 2022)

madness777 said:


> 5800X3D


What's with the hazy-white epoxy?


----------



## madness777 (Jun 25, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What's with the hazy-white epoxy?


It's covering solder bumps for a second CCD
Seems to me like AMD bailed out the 5900/5950X3D idea and didn't bother changing the PCB


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 25, 2022)

madness777 said:


> It's covering solder bumps for a second CCD


Ah, ok. AMD must have anticipated liquid metal use as a TIM and used it as a precaution. Very thoughtful!



madness777 said:


> Seems to me like AMD bailed out the 5900/5950X3D idea and didn't bother changing the PCB


That is total suckage! I was wanting a 5900X3D. That's a fail for AMD..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 26, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What's with the hazy-white epoxy?



It's glued together, they learned something from Intel


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What's with the hazy-white epoxy?


I got excited, i swear this never happens


Just makes me think they used the PCB's that passed binning for the 5900x, for the x3D


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 26, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I got excited, i swear this never happens


Eww, man...  Control yourself! Take a personal moment privately if you need it. On a Ryzen CPU die package is not a place to enjoy your own package.


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 1, 2022)

eww that is  just totally sick and wrong.


----------



## madness777 (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2022)

perfect die shot there dude


----------



## khemist (Aug 2, 2022)

This cheeky boy turned up today.


----------



## madness777 (Aug 13, 2022)

11600k Delid
Roughly 11°C drop at high loads after delid using liquid metal
Picture of the stock solder:


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2022)

One day i'll get ballsy enough to delid a soldered CPU
One day



I'm coming for you, 5800x
Okay nevermind, people who tried found results tended to be worse after


----------



## madness777 (Aug 17, 2022)

Brothers


----------



## A Computer Guy (Aug 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Eww, man...  Control yourself! Take a personal moment privately if you need it. On a Ryzen CPU die package is not a place to enjoy your own package.


It's what they call a bad firmware upload.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 22, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> It's what they call a bad firmware upload.


wetware


powered off lian li strimer V2 for tax


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 27, 2022)

Sexy? Oh hell yet it is. Hardware? Kinda.

The sexy Nalu shroud of 6800 Ultra.


----------



## madness777 (Aug 28, 2022)

Delidded ASUS MARSII ready to get benched and overclocked
I learned about GPU delidding around 2010 when the 400 series came out and have delidded countless GPUs since
But I've always dreamed about delidding this monster. Well here it is! It doesn't get any bigger than this


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 28, 2022)

madness777 said:


> Delidded ASUS MARSII ready to get benched and overclocked
> I learned about GPU delidding around 2010 when the 400 series came out and have delidded countless GPUs since
> But I've always dreamed about delidding this monster. Well here it is! It doesn't get any bigger than this


Wow!!!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 29, 2022)

madness777 said:


> Delidded ASUS MARSII ready to get benched and overclocked
> I learned about GPU delidding around 2010 when the 400 series came out and have delidded countless GPUs since
> But I've always dreamed about delidding this monster. Well here it is! It doesn't get any bigger than this


Now that is sexy


----------



## khemist (Sep 16, 2022)

Really like this little keyboard, very good for the price. Epomaker TH66.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2022)

MSI 3090 Ti


----------



## Canned Noodles (Sep 17, 2022)

6800 Ultra DDL… unfortunately my G5 died a few months ago for reasons unknown.

edit: btw sorry for not cleaning out more dust. The photo of the assembled card was taken before cleaning it, so it's pretty dusty there. I got this card from Ebay for $70 because it was being sold as "untested". It wasn't working at first when it arrived, but it did work once I cleaned it out.


----------



## khemist (Sep 24, 2022)

Wanted one of these for a while.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 24, 2022)

khemist said:


> Wanted one of these for a while.


That's a really nice looking keyboard. I'm consistently disappointed by how few keyboards and/or keycap sets come in ISO layouts, let alone Norwegian/Nordic ISO. I guess I'll add one more to the list


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> View attachment 262878


Now that's bizarre!


----------



## Valantar (Sep 25, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> View attachment 262878





lexluthermiester said:


> Now that's bizarre!


I was about to say: ... What?


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 25, 2022)

Valantar said:


> I was about to say: ... What?



You don't know.... do ya?


----------



## Blaylock (Sep 26, 2022)

Post results please.  Lol


----------



## Canned Noodles (Sep 26, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> View attachment 262878


What's the deal with those pins on top of the memory??


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 26, 2022)

Canned Noodles said:


> What's the deal with those pins on top of the memory??



That's not pins on top of a memory chip, it's most likely a jumper bridge for running SLi.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 26, 2022)

Canned Noodles said:


> What's the deal with those pins on top of the memory??


That is XMS Expert. There's an LED read out that plugs onto the pins. Totally customizable.
Unfortunately, I don't have one.









						Corsair XMS XPERT 3200XL Memory Review - Legit Reviews
					






					www.legitreviews.com
				






Blaylock said:


> Post results please.  Lol


Well certainly. 

Yesterday afternoon in fact.


----------



## Arkz (Sep 26, 2022)

Does this turn you on?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2022)

Arkz said:


> Does this turn you on?View attachment 263128


G92! 8800GT! Such a golden GPU!


----------



## Blaylock (Sep 27, 2022)

Very nice @ShrimpBrime ! My best time with my 3800+ was 29.797 @ 2.7GHz on chilled water. That CL1.5 though, Jesus. I think the best DDR I had was CL3 or something. It's been a minute.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 27, 2022)

Blaylock said:


> Very nice @ShrimpBrime ! My best time with my 3800+ was 29.797 @ 2.7GHz on chilled water. That CL1.5 though, Jesus. I think the best DDR I had was CL3 or something. It's been a minute.


Thanks.

My guys insist cl2-3-2-5 and high speed 250mhz of faster is the way to go. But the cpu doesn't like the memory dividers at these high cpu speeds. Not sure if it's the cold that does it, but I have squeezes 2-2-2-5 at 280mhz. But pimod, cpu speed comes first.

Funnily though that same set on socket A will tweak down to 2-0-0-2 around the same speed 220-230mhz. S939, I cannot replicate that.


----------



## Arkz (Sep 27, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> G92! 8800GT! Such a golden GPU!


It was such a step up coming from a 7600GT, although it was only the 256MB version. I got it on a deal much cheaper than the 512MB and then lived to regret it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2022)

Arkz said:


> It was such a step up coming from a 7600GT, although it was only the 256MB version. I got it on a deal much cheaper than the 512MB and then lived to regret it.


That's fair. Still, the step up from a 7600GT, which I also had one of, was a big step up, even if only to the 256MB version.


----------



## Arkz (Sep 30, 2022)

Does this count? A bespoke plug


----------



## Arkz (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## s3thra (Nov 11, 2022)

My new 5700X


----------



## trickson (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 12, 2022)

trickson said:


> View attachment 269582


What CPU cooler is that?


----------



## trickson (Nov 12, 2022)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> What CPU cooler is that?


Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML280 Mirror ARGB Close-Loop AIO CPU Liquid Cooler, Mirror ARGB Pump, 3rd Gen Dual Chamber Pump, Dual SickleFlow 140mm for AMD Ryzen AM5/AM4/Intel LGA1700*/1200/115X​
Cooler


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 12, 2022)

trickson said:


> Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML280 Mirror ARGB Close-Loop AIO CPU Liquid Cooler, Mirror ARGB Pump, 3rd Gen Dual Chamber Pump, Dual SickleFlow 140mm for AMD Ryzen AM5/AM4/Intel LGA1700*/1200/115X​
> Cooler


Nice. It looks sleek.


----------



## trickson (Nov 12, 2022)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Nice. It looks sleek.


It seems to be really nice keeping the CPU nice and cool, but I have only had it on for a few hours.
I like the look for sure and it was really really easy to install. Infact it was far easier to install than the Air cooler. 
And from what I can tell it has reduced temps a full ten degrees! at ideal and load.


----------



## Fouquin (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 12, 2022)

Fouquin said:


> View attachment 269594


That's a nice photo!


----------



## trickson (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## emissary42 (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2022)

Oh i need to use the slow exposure modes on my phones pro mode to see how it handles RGB

Standard:




Fastest




slowest:





Something with a 90 in the name:






In summary i should stick with auto i'm terrible at this


----------



## HammerON (Dec 27, 2022)

Been a while since I water cooled my GPU (since my 780 GTX's).  Was trying to get a MSI 4090 Suprim Liquid X, but couldn't find one for a decent price. Found that the PNY RTX 4090 is a reference card and so the Alphacool Eisblock fits.  Looks pretty nice.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 27, 2022)

That is seggsy af @HammerON


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Dec 27, 2022)

HammerON said:


> Been a while since I water cooled my GPU (since my 780 GTX's).  Was trying to get a MSI 4090 Suprim Liquid X, but couldn't find one for a decent price. Found that the PNY RTX 4090 is a reference card and so the Alphacool Eisblock fits.  Looks pretty nice.
> View attachment 276238View attachment 276239


Wouldn't it be nice if TPU's database mentioned if a GPU used the reference PCB?

(Cough, cough)


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 27, 2022)

I don't know if it all that sexy compared to that gorgeous RTX4090 above, but it is a closeup and it looks neat.

I give you, a closeup of the FrankeNUC:




It's an oldie i3 NUC with a GT1030 sitting on top. Here's a shot from the rear:




Currently used as my retro gaming station in my office. It typically hides behind the TV. The 1030 has its own 36W power adapter connected to the riser. The GT1030 is there to drive a 4K TV at native res (that NUC can't output anything over 2560x1600), and to handle expensive scaling algorithms for oldie games.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 27, 2022)

Yukikaze said:


> I don't know if it all that sexy compared to that gorgeous RTX4090 above, but it is a closeup and it looks neat.
> 
> I give you, a closeup of the FrankeNUC:
> View attachment 276269
> ...



Under load you have a little heater so that's a win


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 27, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Under load you have a little heater so that's a win


Considering the whole thing eats less power than an old 60W lightbulb, it isn't much of a heater 

Which is good, because it is insanely hot here for like 10 months out of 12.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if TPU's database mentioned if a GPU used the reference PCB?
> 
> (Cough, cough)


Gods yes
I wont buy non-reference now after the nightmares of watercooling, since you cant get replacement air coolers now


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 30, 2022)

Some goodies arrived from Cooler Master. I was one of the winners for their 30th anniversary giveaway. These products are yet to launch in the country I live in.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2022)

itsakjt said:


> Some goodies arrived from Cooler Master. I was one of the winners for their 30th anniversary giveaway. These products are yet to launch in the country I live in.
> View attachment 276839
> View attachment 276840


unrelated, the post for your case EMI fix has dead image links


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 31, 2022)

Mussels said:


> unrelated, the post for your case EMI fix has dead image links


Yeah, those were back in the days when TPU had a 2 MB limit for photos and hence I had to use Flickr. Probably their terms of service changed and hence they removed the photos. I have the photos still on my PC somewhere and will add them once I get some time.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 31, 2022)

Did I ever share this one? Something very sleek about a pitch black die


----------

